# Amerika, Amerika, und am 6. Tag ...



## fuse (27. November 2005)

sers, ich hab grad spiegel tv gesehen und war überrascht.
es ging um vertreter der bibel, die die evolutionstheorie von darwin für "teufelswerk" halten. sie sind überzeugt, dass gott die welt geschaffen hat und zwar so wie es in der bibel steht. sie sind gegen die lehrpläne der schulen, die die evolutiontheorie unterrichten. es sei hetzerei, gotteslästerung,faschistisch ...
in einem museum, das extra für die bibel-entstehung des menschen errichtet wurde, wird z.b. auch die cooexistens von menschen und dinos gezeigt. in diesem museum wird auch darwin auf eine ebene mit musolini, hitler usw. gestellt, da durch seine theorie hitler mit der ganzen rassen hetzerei angefangen hätte.
unterstützen tut das natürlich bush (der super-christ schlechthin). er hat gemeint ,dass schule bedeutet, dass man mehrere theorien paralell existieren, bzw. unterrichten müsse.

ein paar fakten noch, die in diesem beitrag genannt wurden.
-50% der amerikaner glauben an die entstehung des menschen durch gott, so wie es in der bibel steht
-65% der amis wollen, dass beide theorien in der schule gelehrt werden, also evolutionstheorie und bibel
-nur 24% glauben an die reine evolutionstheorie von darwin, d.h. ohne jeglichen einfluss durch gott

wieder ein beweis für mich, was für rückständige ansichten in amerika herrschen.


----------



## Gunter (27. November 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein beweis für mich, was für rückständige ansichten in amerika herrschen.


nicht nur in amerika... wer religion braucht, um in seinem leben einen sinn zu sehen, von mir aus... aber man soll das anderen leuten nicht aufzwingen.


----------



## Atrox (27. November 2005)

fuse  

den streit gibt es schon seit langem, bush ist leider gottes (welch ironie, solch eine phrase hier zu verwenden) sehr christlich eingestellt und hat wirklich veraltete ansichten. an privatschulen sollte man imo das lehren, was der leiter für richtig hält, die staatlichen schulen, sollten sich doch an die wissenschaft halten.


----------



## balrog (27. November 2005)

Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse
> 
> den streit gibt es schon seit langem, bush ist leider gottes (welch ironie, solch eine phrase hier zu verwenden) sehr christlich eingestellt und hat wirklich veraltete ansichten. an privatschulen sollte man imo das lehren, was der leiter für richtig hält, die staatlichen schulen, sollten sich doch an die wissenschaft halten.



moment, die erde wurde doch vom fliegenden spagethimonster geschaffen...

http://www.venganza.info/


----------



## Atrox (27. November 2005)

balrog am 27.11.2005 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das wurde doch nur erfunden wegen diesem wer-hat-die-welt-erschaffen-streit, oder? find ich ja auch sehr witzig, aber wieder gefährlich, weil man nie wissen kann ob es einige nicht doch ernster nehmen, als es sein soll...


----------



## Soki (27. November 2005)

Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> das wurde doch nur erfunden wegen diesem wer-hat-die-welt-erschaffen-streit, oder? find ich ja auch sehr witzig, aber wieder gefährlich, weil man nie wissen kann ob es einige nicht doch ernster nehmen, als es sein soll...


Besser die Religion als jede andere   

Btw., wenn Amerika so weitermacht sind in 50 Jahren die meisten Wissenschaftler aus den USA ne Lachnummer. Wer will die denn noch ernst nehmen wenn die mit ner Bibel unterm Arm was wissenschaftlich erklären wollen?


----------



## HankeyX (27. November 2005)

naja, die amis   
kann ich mir irgendwie garnich so recht vorstelln, dasses sowas wirklich gibt, naja, aber wennse nix besseres zu tun ham....


----------



## Rosini (27. November 2005)

Gunter am 27.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur in amerika... wer religion braucht, um in seinem leben einen sinn zu sehen, von mir aus... aber man soll das anderen leuten nicht aufzwingen.


Das seh ich eigentlich genauso. Religion schön und gut, und wer es unbedingt braucht, meinetwegen. Ich akzeptiere den "Glauben" an sich, aber irgendwie nervt mich das geistliche Gerede im gewissen Rahmen.

_-50% der amerikaner glauben an die entstehung des menschen durch gott, so wie es in der bibel steht
-65% der amis wollen, dass beide theorien in der schule gelehrt werden, also evolutionstheorie und bibel
-nur 24% glauben an die reine evolutionstheorie von darwin, d.h. ohne jeglichen einfluss durch gott_

Wie schon gesagt: Jedem das seine und mir das meine. Meine Meinung dazu? Es gibt ein schönes Zitat von Lenin: _Die Religion ist Opium fürs Volk. Die Religion ist eine Art geistiger Fusel, in dem die Sklaven des Kapitals ihre Menschenwürde und ihren Anspruch auf eine halbwegs menschenwürdige Existenz ersäufen._

Zwar etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber dennoch enthällt der Satz - zumindest für mich - viel Weisheit - auch wenn man über das Thema streiten kann...



			
				fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein beweis für mich, was für rückständige ansichten in amerika herrschen.



Das ist Ansichtssache. Ansichten liefert der Glauben selbst, wie gläubig man ist, und wie der Fusel an die Kinder weitergebracht wird... Das war damals natürlich nicht anders - und wird sich auch sicherlich nicht ändern.

Zweifler, auf beiden Seiten - sowohl religiöse, als auch bei Theroetikern, wird es immer geben 

Und Amerika selbst interessiert mich recht wenig


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (27. November 2005)

Soki am 27.11.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw., wenn Amerika so weitermacht sind in 50 Jahren die meisten Wissenschaftler aus den USA ne Lachnummer. Wer will die denn noch ernst nehmen wenn die mit ner Bibel unterm Arm was wissenschaftlich erklären wollen?



nein, wenn die USA so weiter macht, kommen die zukünftigen wissenschaftler aus frankreich, china und co. und wer doch ami is, muss auswandern. das wird übrigens auch keine 50j dauern ... dat geht schneller ... und das is angsteinflößend.

in diesem sinne: es lebe der laizismus!


----------



## Atrox (28. November 2005)

IVIirWirdSchlecht am 27.11.2005 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 27.11.2005 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, zu zeiten der weltkriege sind die wissenschaftler nach amerika eingewandert, jetzt wandern sie eben wieder aus....


----------



## fuse (28. November 2005)

Gunter am 27.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


´

aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die usa eine weltwirtschaftsmacht ist und man die ganzen gesetze anschaut, z.b. das waffengesetz, ist es für mich sowas von scheinheilig. ich meine in sachen sex haben die nach aussen hin so eine extrem prüde einstellung, dass es schon lächerlich wirkt. und das hat auf jeden fall was mit dieser aufgesetzten, übertriebenen christlichkeit zu tun. aber waffen ok, ballern wir uns alle gegenseitig weg. 
getsern abend kam noch eine lustige folge von southpark, in der es über mormonen und ihren glauben ging. und wie die religion entstanden ist. ein brüller. grade die entstehungsgeschichte. "dumm, dumm, dumm, dumm, .... schlau, schlau, schlau,..." wer´s gesehen hat, weiss was ich meine.

mich regt an amerika einfach dieses scheinheilige auf und das ist da extrem


----------



## Zero-Zardon (28. November 2005)

Zu diesem Thema kann ich nur den Folgendes Zitat anbringn von nem Kumpel:



			
				Arahir: USA = Mittelalter  schrieb:
			
		

> Die Thesen des Amerikanischen Präsidenten und die geschichtliche Entwicklung der USA lassen mich zu dem Schluss kommen das die USA auf einer Gesellschaftlichen Stufe des Frühen Mittelalters steht.
> 
> Nach den Ereignissen des 11 September begann unter der führung von Präsident Bush jun. ein Kreuzzug gegen den Terrorismus. In meinen Augen jedoch ist dies ein Kreuzzug nach Mittelalterlichen Maßstäben gegen alle nicht Christlichen Volksgruppen unter dem Deckmantel der Legalität.
> Nach der Entmachtung Saddams und der Einsetzung einer Pro-Amerikanischen "Demokratischen" Regierung sowie der "Befriedung" Afganistans, glaube ich jedoch wächst sich dieser Kreuzzug zu einer Weltweiten Inqusition aus welche zur Folge hat das alle nicht Pro-Amerikanischen Fraktionen unter dem Deckmantel des "Kampfes für die Freiheit" ausgelöscht werden. Ein Beweis dafür sind die Aufschrifften auf einigen Hangars der US-Airforce die lautet " Global Power for America"!
> ...



Wer will hier ein paar links
http://www.anarchie.de/main-17322.html

http://www.anarchie.de


----------



## HankeyX (28. November 2005)

Zero-Zardon am 28.11.2005 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> text



Recht hat er ja schon irgendwie, man sollte allerdings nicht(s) verallgemeinern, die meisten punkte dieses schreibens werden wohl nur auf herrn bush selbst bzw. die regierung zutreffen, ich selbst war noch nie in amerika und kann daher auch nicht sagen, wieviele amerikaner so handeln/denken......
.....aber eigentlich kann mir das ja ziemlich egal sein, was andere leute denken, solange es anderen nicht schadet (was beim bush ja nicht der fall ist)....am meisten wundert mich aber immer noch, warum der überhaupt noch president ist


----------



## Doc_Holiday (28. November 2005)

Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse
> 
> den streit gibt es schon seit langem, bush ist leider gottes (welch ironie, solch eine phrase hier zu verwenden) sehr christlich eingestellt und hat wirklich veraltete ansichten. an privatschulen sollte man imo das lehren, was der leiter für richtig hält, die staatlichen schulen, sollten sich doch an die wissenschaft halten.


"Bush hat mit dem Christentum etwa soviel am Hut wie Saddam Hussein mit dem Islam." (Volker Pispers)
Bush weiß lediglich, wie man Stimmen gewinnt und wie man sich die Unterstützung des Wahlvolkes sichert- meiner Meinung nach schert er sich einen Dreck um christliche Werte, wie z.B. die Folter-... äh Gefangenenlager auf Guantanamo Bay und anderswo sehr schön zeigen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar fakten noch, die in diesem beitrag genannt wurden.
> -50% der amerikaner glauben an die entstehung des menschen durch gott, so wie es in der bibel steht
> -65% der amis wollen, dass beide theorien in der schule gelehrt werden, also evolutionstheorie und bibel
> -nur 24% glauben an die reine evolutionstheorie von darwin, d.h. ohne jeglichen einfluss durch gott
> ...




ich kenne da noch andere zahlen:

50% glauben an die schöpfung, so wie sie in der bibel steht
40% sind anhänger des sog. "intelligent design"
und gerade mal 10% glauben an eine evolution nach darwin

mich würde interessieren, wie eine solche umfrage in europa ausgehen würde .


----------



## Zero-Zardon (28. November 2005)

Bonkic am 28.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde interessieren, wie eine solche umfrage in europa ausgehen würde .



Mich wirde interessieren was rauskomt bei der Umfrage wieviele Europäer halten die Amys für Spinner


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

Zero-Zardon am 28.11.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit so was wär ich vorsichtig, denn uns stehts ganz sicher nicht zu uns auf hohe ross zu setzen, auch und gerade bzgl. dieser thematik.
denn gerade der "intelligent design" kram kommt massgeblich aus europa.


----------



## Zero-Zardon (28. November 2005)

Mein Komentar dazu es gibt  "Intelligente" Menschen auf der Erde und die andern   (ignorant und allem neuen Abweisend)


----------



## Dimebag (28. November 2005)

Bonkic am 28.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde diesen Statistiken keinen Glauben schenken.  Und sie schon gar nicht "Fakten" nennen...


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

Dimebag am 28.11.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde diesen Statistiken keinen Glauben schenken.  Und sie schon gar nicht "Fakten" nennen...




meine zahlen stammen aus "spektrum der  wissenschaft", also nicht gerade aus der bild-zeitung.
wirklich vorstellen kann ich mir das aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, das stimmt.

aber - wie gesagt-, man sollte vielleicht mal nach zahlen aus europa suchen - ich denke dann würden uns auch die augen übergehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

Bonkic am 28.11.2005 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> aber - wie gesagt-, man sollte vielleicht mal nach zahlen aus europa suchen - ich denke dann würden uns auch die augen übergehen.



Denke ich auch, Länder wie Italien, Spanien, Polen usw. sind ja auch nicht gerade unchristlich (umso mehr gläubige Christen, desto mehr Kreatonisten  ).
Bzw auch bei uns ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung ja wohl Kirchengänger. Die Zahl der Bibeltreuen würde bei uns wohl nicht so hoch ausfallen bzw hätte es bei uns auch wenig Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft/Schule, aber dennoch gibt es so was auch bei uns.

Und solange die Mehrheit der Menschheit...
-keine umfassende Bildung (vor allem in Naturwissenschaft) bekommt
-Angst vor dem Tod hat
-Angst vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit der eigenen Existenz hat
-den Wunsch nach Führung von anderen oder etwas höherem hegt
...wird es immer Religionen geben und damit auch solche Streitthemen.


----------



## marky68 (28. November 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein beweis für mich, was für rückständige ansichten in amerika herrschen.



dieser satz klingt fuer mich einfach nur arrogant.
@topic: jeder kann (bzw. sollte koennen) glauben, was er will. wenn jemand der meinung ist, die welt sei von gott geschaffen worden, bitte. da habe ich kein problem mit.


----------



## crackajack (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und solange die Mehrheit der Menschheit...
> -keine umfassende Bildung (vor allem in Naturwissenschaft) bekommt
> -Angst vor dem Tod hat
> -Angst vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit der eigenen Existenz hat
> ...


-Wie umfassend muss ich gebildet sein um Religion für Humbug zu halten?
Wird es die eine ultimative naturwissenschaftliche Antwort zur Schöpfungsgeschichte jemals geben? Braucht man so eine Antwort? Was wird dadurch besser? 
Ist Religion/ Glaube nicht die einfachste Art auf alles zu antworten?
Was ist falsch daran an einen Gott der mit den Fingern schnippen kann zu glauben?
-Ich hab Angst vor dem Tod. Zumindest ein paar Jährchen will ich noch zocken dürfen.  
-Meine Existenz ist bedeutungslos. In der Unendlichkeit der Universen/ des Universums und der Zeit ist jeder unbedeutend. Welche Bedeutung bekommt den mein Leben wenn ich an eine Religion glauben würde?
-Ich bin bis zu einem gewissen Grad Rudeltier und ordne mich auch gerne mal unter.

Dennoch ist die einzige Religion mit der ich eventuell etwas anfangen kann der Buddhismus, ohne seine Grundsätze grossartig studiert zu haben.


----------



## bsekranker (28. November 2005)

marky68 am 28.11.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe aber ein Problem damit, wenn diese Leute Einfluss auf die Lehrpläne haben und wie z.B. in den USA dafür sorgen wollen, dass *nur* noch ID gelehrt wird - kein Darwin mehr! Schließlich sollen auch amerikanische Schüler selbst entscheiden dürfen, was sie glauben wollen und was nicht... 

_Edit:
Noch zwei Plädoyers für die Evolution - von Salman Rushdie ("Die Religionen agieren äußerst aggressiv gegen die Evolutionstheorie. Sie selbst aber verlangen Respekt vor dem eigenen Glauben.") und dem Biologen Steve Jones ("Warum Intelligent Design religiös motivierter Unfug ist.")._


----------



## DerboesePiranha (28. November 2005)

Hm, also unser Relilehrer meinte irgendwann mal, wer an die Schöpfungsberichte der Bibel glaubt sei gewissermaßen dumm. Er meint, die Texte sind nicht dazu da, so für voll genommen zu werden bzw. sind nicht mehr gültig sondern waren halt mal der stand der wissenschaft. Es ist ja auch so, dass sich die beiden Schöpfungsgeschichten zum teil widersprechen. Das liegt einfach daran, dass sie beide unterschiedliche dinge erklären sollen.


----------



## bsekranker (28. November 2005)

Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> an privatschulen sollte man imo das lehren, was der leiter für richtig hält, die staatlichen schulen, sollten sich doch an die wissenschaft halten.


Genau - ich persönlich bin der Meinung, man sollte den Religionsunterricht abschaffen. Schließlich sind in D Kirche und Staat offiziell getrennt, nur das wir das nicht so gut wie die Franzosen geschafft haben.
Entweder keinen Reliunterricht, oder aber für alle: Muslime, Buddhisten, Hindus, Zeugen Jehovas, Spaghettimonster-Anhänger usw. usf.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke ich auch, Länder wie Italien, Spanien, Polen usw. sind ja auch nicht gerade unchristlich (umso mehr gläubige Christen, desto mehr Kreatonisten  ).


Ich bezweifle mal sehr, dass der Kreationismus in den von Dir genannten Ländern so viele Anhänger findet wie in den USA. Der Kreationismus entspringt einer eher protestantischen Strömung des Christentums; Italien, Spanien und Polen sind aber überwiegend katholisch geprägt, und die kath. Kirche lehnt den Kreationsmus als Irrlehre ab (Man höre und staune!). 



> Bzw auch bei uns ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung ja wohl Kirchengänger. Die Zahl der Bibeltreuen würde bei uns wohl nicht so hoch ausfallen bzw hätte es bei uns auch wenig Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft/Schule, aber dennoch gibt es so was auch bei uns.


Das glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht- der Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung soll Kirchgänger sein?! Bei rund 60% konfessionslosen Bundesbürgern? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (28. November 2005)

Meine bescheidene Meinung:
die Bibel war eine zeitgemäße erklärung,
was hätten die menschen vor 2000 jahren wohl gesagt, wenn man ihnen von lichtjahren, protonen, atomen,.........
erzählt hätte?? das war -denke ich- bloß eine erklärung, um die fragen der menschen damals auf eine weise zufrieden zu stellen die sie glauben konnten....
heute wissen wir auch ein ganzes stück mehr, drum verstehen wir auch mehr von der welt usw.
naja, genug theologie....
lordnikon27


----------



## Malik04 (28. November 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> sers, ich hab grad spiegel tv gesehen und war überrascht.
> es ging um vertreter der bibel, die die evolutionstheorie von darwin für "teufelswerk" halten. sie sind überzeugt, dass gott die welt geschaffen hat und zwar so wie es in der bibel steht. sie sind gegen die lehrpläne der schulen, die die evolutiontheorie unterrichten. es sei hetzerei, gotteslästerung,faschistisch ...
> in einem museum, das extra für die bibel-entstehung des menschen errichtet wurde, wird z.b. auch die cooexistens von menschen und dinos gezeigt. in diesem museum wird auch darwin auf eine ebene mit musolini, hitler usw. gestellt, da durch seine theorie hitler mit der ganzen rassen hetzerei angefangen hätte.
> unterstützen tut das natürlich bush (der super-christ schlechthin). er hat gemeint ,dass schule bedeutet, dass man mehrere theorien paralell existieren, bzw. unterrichten müsse.
> ...



Die SChöpfunslehre wird auch bei uns gelehrt. Allerdings da, wo sie hingehört - Im Religionsunterricht. Und der religionslehrer sagt nicht "Die Evolutionslehre ist SChwachsinn".
In den USA wird die Schöpfunslehre aber als Pseudowissenschaft im BIOLOGIEunterricht gelehrt!

Siehe auch mein Blog dazu: http://www.blogigo.de/noid


----------



## Malik04 (28. November 2005)

Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> balrog am 27.11.2005 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo doch gerade AMis so leichtgläubig sind ...


----------



## Malik04 (28. November 2005)

fuse am 28.11.2005 07:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 27.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, der Hammer. Ein Prophet aus den USA ließt von Tafeln die danach verschwunden sind  Hab´s bei Wikipedia nachgelesen. Die Southpark-STory stimmt! Das Buch Mormon ist außerhalb der mormonischen Kirchen daher als Humbug eingestuft. Wusste das bis South Park gestern nicht.

Wieder ein Beweis dafür wie leicht- und dummgläubig Amis sind.


----------



## Malik04 (28. November 2005)

*Denke ich auch, Länder wie Italien, Spanien, Polen usw. sind ja auch nicht gerade unchristlich (umso mehr gläubige Christen, desto mehr Kreatonisten  ).*

Berlusconi hat sowas in der Richtung versucht. Hat aber Massenproteste gegeben und er hat´s sein lassen.

*Bzw auch bei uns ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung ja wohl Kirchengänger. *

Nein, absolut nicht.


----------



## turbodrink (28. November 2005)

Malik04 am 28.11.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TBrain (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und solange die Mehrheit der Menschheit...
> -keine umfassende Bildung (vor allem in Naturwissenschaft) bekommt
> -Angst vor dem Tod hat
> -Angst vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit der eigenen Existenz hat
> ...



Also ich denke dass Religionen weitaus mehr als nur die Beantwortung dieser Fragen bieten. Diese Schöpfungsvertreter kommen vor allem aus der schon fast extremen Evangelisten-Bewegung, mit dem christlichen Glauben ansich hat diese starke Verfechtung der Schöpfungsgeschichte nichts zutun.

Selbst in der katholischen Kirche ist die Evolutionstheorie als Erklärung akzeptiert. Evangelikale Christen sind jedoch um einiges "bibeltreuer" und vertreten allgemein sehr strenge Glaubensansichten. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal darüber gedanken machen wieso gerade diese so viel Zulauf haben. Offenbar brauchen Menschen gelebte und vorgelebte Werte in ihrem Leben. In den vergangenen Jahren hat sich die katholische und evangelische Kirche und die von ihnen vertretenen Werte ja weitgehend aus der Öffentlichkeit verabschiedet. Und hier kommen die Evangelikalen ins Spiel denn sie treten offensiv mit ihren Glaubensregeln auf und treffen da in die Kerbe der Wertelosigkeit oder der Wertebedeutungslosigkeit in den Gedanken vieler Menschen.

Vielleicht war es ein Fehler diese strikte Trennung von Kirche und Staat so durchzuziehen. Die Institutionen müssen sicherlich getrennt sein aber ich denke Politiker sollten Werte offensiver in den Mittelpunkt stellen.


----------



## RevanAtreides (28. November 2005)

Hört doch bitte auf wieder diesen unterschwelligen Antiamerikanismus zu verbreiten. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Amis euch vielleicht auch für blöd halten, weil ihr an die Darwinsche Theorie "glaubt"?  Lasst doch einfach jedem das seine. Ich finde z.B. dass man beide Theorien parallel unterrichten sollte, das eine im Religions- und das andere im Biologieunterricht. Übrigens ist Deutschland kein laizistischer Staat, der Religionsunterricht ist grundgesetzlich geschützt, was auch sehr gut ist!

P.S. Mir persönlich erscheint die Theorie vom Intelligent Design von den 3 genannten Schöpfungsmöglichkeiten am logischsten. Es kann ja wohl schlecht etwas so komplexes wie das Leben einfach so zufällig aus irgendwelchen Aminosäuren entstanden sein. Das erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## bsekranker (28. November 2005)

RevanAtreides am 28.11.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann ja wohl schlecht etwas so komplexes wie das Leben einfach so zufällig aus irgendwelchen Aminosäuren entstanden sein. Das erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich....


Dann kennst du dich mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ziemlich schlecht aus: Frei nach Murphys Gesetz kann man sagen: "Alles was geschehen kann, geschieht auch irgendwann mal."
Dass aus organischen Stoffen Leben entstehen kann, ist bewiesen - und wenn man sich vor Augen führt, wieviele Welten es in diesem Universum gibt, kommt man zwangsläufig zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann einmal passieren musste.

ID hat eine ganz einfache Erklärung:
Der Mensch, der selbsternannte "Herr der Schöpfung", kann es nicht ertragen, dass er lediglich ein Produkt des Zufalls ist...


----------



## Kaller1986 (28. November 2005)

Ist Religion/ Glaube nicht die einfachste Art auf alles zu antworten?

lol. ja das ist so weil man einfach auf jede frage antworten kann:
- das hat gott gemacht. 
- gott macht das weil er uns liebt
-die wege des herren sind unergründlich


eigentlich find ich dass es ne ziemliche   nerei is das religion in ner schule unterrichtet wird. schule soll doch wissen vermitteln welches über tausenden von jahren von menschen gesammelt wurde. sie soll fakten vermitteln und auf das spätere berufsleben vorbereiten.

die aufgabe der schule ist es nicht den schüler in vorzuschreiben was er glauben soll. und außerdem kann man wirklich nichts was in der bibel steht wirklich beweisen. das können genauso gut geisteskranke menschen geschrieben haben, die abergläubisch waren. (was meiner meinung auch der fall ist   )

aber bitte wers braucht --- ich nicht


----------



## turbodrink (28. November 2005)

TBrain am 28.11.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Selbst in der katholischen Kirche ist die Evolutionstheorie als Erklärung akzeptiert.


 niemals, das kann ich einfach net glauben. Unser coooler Papst glaubt das er von einem affen stamm. neeeee
was du meinst, ist was ganz anderes. Die Evolutionstheorie an die die katholische Kirche glaubt ist einwenig anders. sie glauben zwar das die tier & Pflanzen welt von sich selber entwikelt haben aber die Menschheit wurde jedoch vom Gott erschaffen. Das ist möglich den der gott hat die welt in 6 tagen erschaffen. Der bibel nach hat ein tag für gott und für uns wären das um die 700 Jahre. Also hätte die pflanzen welt bis die menschen genug zeit um sich zu entwickeln. 

soo ungefair könnte es abgelaufen sein *aber* das ist nur eine theorie


----------



## Malik04 (28. November 2005)

* Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Amis euch vielleicht auch für blöd halten, weil ihr an die Darwinsche Theorie "glaubt"?  *

An WIssenschaft muss man nicht glauben, dass ist der Unterschied zu Religionen. Wissenschaft ist schlüssig. Christl. Fundamentalisten versuchen aber über genau diese SChiene die Leute lächerlich zu machen, indem sie diese "Darwinisten" nennen. Typische Vorgehensweise der Kreationisten.

*Lasst doch einfach jedem das seine.*

Darum geht es ja. Die Kreationisten kommen mit einer Pseudowissenschaft an (nach unzähligen Misserfolgen mit anderen Taktiken) um anderen ihren Glauben aufzuzwingen und als WIssenschaft zu verkaufen.

*Ich finde z.B. dass man beide Theorien parallel unterrichten sollte, das eine im Religions- und das andere im Biologieunterricht. *

Ja, so ist es bei uns der Fall, aber in den USA eben nicht. In den USA wird in immer mehr STaaten "Intelligent Design" (Nichts anderes als die SChöpfunstheorie verpackt als Wissenschaft) im BIOLOGIEunterricht gelehrt !!! In einigen SChulen mussten Lehrer im BIOLOGIEunterricht ein Blatt verlesen das aussagte, die Evolutionstheorie sei kein Fakt und ID wäre eine plausible Gegentheorie.

*Mir persönlich erscheint die Theorie vom Intelligent Design von den 3 genannten Schöpfungsmöglichkeiten am logischsten. *

Warum wundert mich das nicht? Glaubst wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann was? Oh Gott .... Ich wollte Dein Weltbild jetzt nicht verzerren 

*Es kann ja wohl schlecht etwas so komplexes wie das Leben einfach so zufällig aus irgendwelchen Aminosäuren entstanden sein. Das erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich*

"Was ich nicht verstehe, kann nicht sein" - Außerdem zeigt die heutige Medizin, Biotechnik jeden Tag, DASS ES SO IST.


----------



## Schisshase (28. November 2005)

bsekranker am 28.11.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Dann kennst du dich mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ziemlich schlecht aus: Frei nach Murphys Gesetz kann man sagen: "Alles was geschehen kann, geschieht auch irgendwann mal."


Wenn man schon zitiert und die quelle angibt, sollte man auch korrekt zitieren:



> Murphys ursprüngliche Formulierung lautet:
> 
> „Wenn es zwei oder mehrere Wege gibt, etwas zu erledigen, und einer davon kann in einer Katastrophe enden, so wird jemand diesen Weg wählen.“
> 
> ...


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (28. November 2005)

Hört doch bitte auf wieder diesen unterschwelligen Antiamerikanismus zu verbreiten.
-> wieso unterschwellig? wir sprechen uns doch ganz klar den diesen wahn aus? sagt denn einer, dass ALLE ami in ALLEN bereichen idioten sind? nö. was würde derjenige sein, der sowas sagt? ja, ein idiot.

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Amis euch vielleicht auch für blöd halten, weil ihr an die Darwinsche Theorie "glaubt"? 
-> ja das macht uns ja angst

Lasst doch einfach jedem das seine. 
-> solange es privat bleibt, net zum paradigma wird, dadurch keine kriege geführt werden, schwangere kreppiere usw. isses ja ok, aber die geschichte und die gegenwart zeigen eben, dass es anders läuft. die toleanz war schon immer ein schutzschild der sozialdestrutiven subjekte .... genau wie die meinungsfreiheit.

Ich finde z.B. dass man beide Theorien parallel unterrichten sollte, das eine im Religions- und das andere im Biologieunterricht.
-> das beißt sich aber, da kommt früher oder später die frage "dear teacher, sister mary told us, all creatures where made by god and u say, that the evolutions made all the creatures we can see today ... what is right? do u think, mary is a liar? u think, god does not exist and the bible is a fairy tale?"

Übrigens ist Deutschland kein laizistischer Staat, der Religionsunterricht ist grundgesetzlich geschützt, was auch sehr gut ist!
-> "Unterricht wird jeweils auf Basis des konfessionellen Bekenntnisses erteilt" und "kein Lehrer kann zum Religionsunterricht gegenwillig verpflichtet werden" und "kein schüler darf verpflichtet werden, an einem Religionsunterricht teilzunehmen"

P.S. Mir persönlich erscheint die Theorie vom Intelligent Design von den 3 genannten Schöpfungsmöglichkeiten am logischsten. 
-> ja, du bist jung, du musst noch viel lernen ... vor allem was "logik" bedeutet.
mit dieser ausage fällst du übrigens perfekt in das schema "kappier ich net, klingt komisch, muss wohl göttlich sein" 

Es kann ja wohl schlecht etwas so komplexes wie das Leben einfach so zufällig aus irgendwelchen Aminosäuren entstanden sein. Das erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich.... 
-> tja, dumm natürlich, dass es schon beweisen wurde. binnen tagen konnten sich in einer sterilen nachbildung der irdischen ursuppe vorstufen von aminosäuren bilden. der rest is zeit, zeit, zeit. und davon gabs ja genug.


----------



## TBrain (28. November 2005)

turbodrink am 28.11.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> niemals, das kann ich einfach net glauben. Unser coooler Papst glaubt das er von einem affen stamm. neeeee
> was du meinst, ist was ganz anderes. Die Evolutionstheorie an die die katholische Kirche glaubt ist einwenig anders. sie glauben zwar das die tier & Pflanzen welt von sich selber entwikelt haben aber die Menschheit wurde jedoch vom Gott erschaffen. Das ist möglich den der gott hat die welt in 6 tagen erschaffen. Der bibel nach hat ein tag für gott und für uns wären das um die 700 Jahre. Also hätte die pflanzen welt bis die menschen genug zeit um sich zu entwickeln.
> 
> soo ungefair könnte es abgelaufen sein *aber* das ist nur eine theorie



Sorry aber da liegst du falsch

hier mal ein Link:
http://www.stjosef.at/dokumente/evolutio.htm

das wichtigste:


			
				Papst JPII schrieb:
			
		

> Heute, beinahe ein halbes Jahrhundert nach dem Erscheinen der Enzyklika, geben neue Erkenntnisse dazu Anlaß, in der Evolutionstheorie mehr als eine Hypothese zu sehen. Es ist in der Tat bemerkenswert, daß diese Theorie nach einer Reihe von Entdeckungen in unterschiedlichen Wissensgebieten immer mehr von der Forschung akzeptiert wurde. Ein solches unbeabsichtigtes und nicht gesteuertes Übereinstimmen von Forschungsergebnissen stellt *schon an sich ein bedeutsames Argument zugunsten dieser Theorien dar*.





			
				Papst JPII schrieb:
			
		

> Der menschliche Körper hat seinen Ursprung in der belebten Materie, die vor ihm existiert. *Die Geistseele hingegen ist unmittelbar von Gott geschaffen*: „animas enim a Deo immediate creari catholica fides nos retinere iubet“ (Enzyklika Humani generis, AAS 42 [1950], S. 575).



Da es etwas schwer zu verstehen ist die wesentliche Aussage:
Der menschliche Körper (und alles Lebendige) hat sich über Jahrtausende nach der Evolutionstheorie entwickelt. Das was man als Seele bezeichnet, und was den Menschen als herausgehobene Spezies definiert, ist die Schöpfung Gottes.


----------



## DerboesePiranha (28. November 2005)

Malik04 am 28.11.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> * Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Amis euch vielleicht auch für blöd halten, weil ihr an die Darwinsche Theorie "glaubt"?  *
> 
> An WIssenschaft muss man nicht glauben, dass ist der Unterschied zu Religionen. Wissenschaft ist schlüssig. Christl. Fundamentalisten versuchen aber über genau diese SChiene die Leute lächerlich zu machen, indem sie diese "Darwinisten" nennen. Typische Vorgehensweise der Kreationisten.





Ja, Wissenschaft ist schlüssig - aber nie vollendet.

Im Mittelalter, als die ersten Mikroskope entwickelt wurden, fand man herraus, dass da kleine Organismen drin leben. Folglich wusch man sich nichtmehr, Wasser war gefährlich 


Woher soll man wissen, was die Menschen in 300 Jahren über unsere jetzigen Ansichten denken?


Wir wissen (noch) nicht, ob es den Urknall wirklich gab - und wenn ja, was vorher da war.

Naturgesetze sind ein weiteres Beispiel. Irgendjemand hat sie niedergeschrieben. Aber wieso sie eigentlich existieren, das erklären wir durch andere Naturgesetze. So wird es immer kleiner und irgendwann gibts da kein zu grunde liegendes Gesetz mehr, auf dem ein anderen Aufbaut. An irgendeinem Punkt muss man sagen, DAS IST SO. (punkt) Und dies ist einer der Endpunkte der Schlüssigkeit..


Ich wollte jetzt damit nicht sagen, dass ich es gutheiße, dass ID in Bio unterrichtet wird. Nicht das das jetzt einer denkt. Ich glaub auch selbst nicht an ID.


----------



## bsekranker (28. November 2005)

Schisshase am 28.11.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 28.11.2005 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal an, was ich fett markiert habe... 

_@ Malik04:
Sag mal, soll das ein neuer "Quote-Style" werden?
Wirkt ziemlich verwirrend - für Zitate gibt's den blauen Kasten, Fettschreibung ist für Hervorhebungen.  _


----------



## marky68 (28. November 2005)

IVIirWirdSchlecht am 28.11.2005 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde z.B. dass man beide Theorien parallel unterrichten sollte, das eine im Religions- und das andere im Biologieunterricht.
> -> das beißt sich aber, da kommt früher oder später die frage "dear teacher, sister mary told us, all creatures where made by god and u say, that the evolutions made all the creatures we can see today ... what is right? do u think, mary is a liar? u think, god does not exist and the bible is a fairy tale?"



wenn man beides als _theorien_ "einfuehrt", denke ich nicht dass das ein problem waere. nach dem motto "einige leute behaupten, dass... " "wir wissen nicht, ob es stimmt, aber zumindest ist es erwaehnenswert...".


----------



## kay2 (28. November 2005)

bsekranker am 28.11.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> marky68 am 28.11.2005 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahhh danke für den link 

balsam für meine geschundene seele.

Wird mir bei vielen diskussionen helfen 

aber es ist eigentlich sowieso müßig mit kreationisten zu diskutieren 

hier gibts auch noch ein paar interessante infos :

http://www.waschke.de


----------



## pacsun (28. November 2005)

fuse am 28.11.2005 07:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 27.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am Besten nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Ich find's immer etwas ärgerlich wenn man aufgrund von ein paar Informationen die man aus den Medien hat gleich ein ganzes Land verurteilt. Am besten ist es immer wenn man sich selbst mal ein Bild davon gemacht hat, was natürlich nicht so leicht möglich ist. Ich war mal für drei Wochen in Amerika wobei ich zum einen mal feststellen muss, dass es zum einen eine ganz andere Gesellschaft mit anderen Ansichten, etc. ist und zum anderen natürlich nicht alle Amerikaner so denken. Deswegen kann ich nicht einfach sagen, alle Amis sind rückstandig.
Wenn du von der Sicht anderer Länder auf Deutschland blickst, könnte man ebenfalls irgendwelche Vorurteile aufstellen, beispielsweise Religionsfreiheit um beim Thema zu bleiben: Wieso gibts bei uns eine Staatsreligion im Gegensatz zu Ländern wie den USA oder Frankreich wo Staat und Kirche strikt getrennt sind? In den anderen beiden Ländern hängen keine Kreuze in Klassenzimmern und es gibt auch keinen Religionsunterricht.


----------



## darkdestroyer (28. November 2005)

RevanAtreides am 28.11.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Mir persönlich erscheint die Theorie vom Intelligent Design von den 3 genannten Schöpfungsmöglichkeiten am logischsten. Es kann ja wohl schlecht etwas so komplexes wie das Leben einfach so zufällig aus irgendwelchen Aminosäuren entstanden sein. Das erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich....



meine lieblingsfrage an alle id fans: wo kommt gott her?


----------



## RevanAtreides (28. November 2005)

darkdestroyer am 28.11.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> RevanAtreides am 28.11.2005 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gegenfrage: Wo kam das her, was vor der Entstehung von Leben war? Wo kommt das her, was zum Urknall führte? Welche Materie bzw. Antimaterie "knallte" denn da? Irgendwas muss das doch initiiert haben! Kurz gefragt: Wo kommt die erste existierende Sache her?

Zu deiner Frage: Ich muss /will nicht wissen wo Gott her kommt. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "glauben" und nicht "wissen". Ich akzeptiere das Göttliche einfach und hinterfrage es nicht. Achtung, das soll nicht heißen, dass ich kirchlichen Interpretationen des Göttlichen nicht kritisch gegenüber stehe.
Ich glaube auch an Gott aus Gründen der Logik (siehe Gegenfrage, irgendwas (Gott!) muss doch zuerst dagewesen sein).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 28.11.2005 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> die kath. Kirche lehnt den Kreationsmus als Irrlehre ab (Man höre und staune!).


*Staun* 



> Das glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht- der Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung soll Kirchgänger sein?! Bei rund 60% konfessionslosen Bundesbürgern? Wohl eher nicht.



Bei uns ufm Dorf ist das so 

Ne, ich hätte halt es eher umgekehrt eingeschätzt (und da wären 60% ja ein Großteil *g*). Finds aber immer noch zuviel :>
Kirchengänger war vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber ich denke es glauben mehr als 40% an die Bibel/Gott/Religionen usw.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht- der Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung soll Kirchgänger sein?! Bei rund 60% konfessionslosen Bundesbürgern? Wohl eher nicht.



die zahl stimmt nicht, konfessionslos sind gerade mal knapp 30 %.
knapp 70 % sind mitglieder der beiden konfessionen (zu etwa gleichen teilen).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

TBrain am 28.11.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z.B.?

Nächstenliebe, Hoffnung usw. sind für mich nicht Religion-gepachtet.

Meine Punkte bezogen sich eher auf die Grundzüge des Menschen und wieso sich Religionen gebildet haben / bilden werden (und die bestehenden weiter Mitglieder bekommen, allerdings kommen da mehr Faktoren hinzu)


Edit @Zahlen: Was denn nun, wollen die Gläubigen mich mit gefälschten Statistiken täuschen?


----------



## Malik04 (28. November 2005)

DerboesePiranha am 28.11.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Malik04 am 28.11.2005 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da checkt einer scheinbar GARNICHTS und bläht sich hier auf. Naturgesetze hat nicht einfach jemand aus Langeweile niedergeschrieben, sondern sie erforscht und wie in der Mathematik mit Gegenversuchen bewiesen. Genau das macht Wissenschaft aus: Es gibt kein "SO IST ALLES UND JETZT FRAGT NICHT WEITER", sondern alles ist hinterfragbar und mit besser werdender Technologie eben auch besser erforschbar.

Christliche Fundamentalisten haben ja auch Leute "verenden" lassen, die behaupteten, die Erde sei keine SCheibe. Gotteslästerung  Solche Vollpfosten wird es immer geben, aber wenn 40% der Bevölkerung eines 300 Millionen Einwohner-Landes solchen Humbug glauben wird´s gefährlich - Wenn dieses Land nämlich noch die größte Militäörmaschinerie hat.


----------



## ElNonsk (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B.?
> 
> Nächstenliebe, Hoffnung usw. sind für mich nicht Religion-gepachtet.
> 
> Meine Punkte bezogen sich eher auf die Grundzüge des Menschen und wieso sich Religionen gebildet haben / bilden werden (und die bestehenden weiter Mitglieder bekommen, allerdings kommen da mehr Faktoren hinzu)


Woher kommt deiner Ansicht nach das Prinzip der Nächstenliebe? Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Du vertrittst wohl eher die sophistische Ansicht von der Entstehung der Religionen. Und was die alles so gesagt haben


----------



## drunkenmonkey (28. November 2005)

Bonkic am 28.11.2005 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.destatis.de/basis/d/bevoe/bevoetab5.php


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 28.11.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



menschliche Nächstenliebe ist wohl so alt wie die Art Mensch selbst. Wir lebten schon immer in Gruppen zusammen, daher war es sogar evolultiv notwendig (so wie die "Liebe btw auch), da  wir sonst ausgestorben wären, wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig geholfen hätte.


----------



## ElNonsk (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> menschliche Nächstenliebe ist wohl so alt wie die Art Mensch selbst. Wir lebten schon immer in Gruppen zusammen, daher war es sogar evolultiv notwendig (so wie die "Liebe btw auch), da  wir sonst ausgestorben wären, wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig geholfen hätte.


Also da gehen unsere Definitionen von Nächstenliebe ziemlich auseinander. Ich würde so etwas eher Oportunismus nennen. Der Mensch hilft seinem Artgenossen, erwartet von diesem aber als Gegenleistung ebenfalls Hilfe.

Dass dies nichts mit dem Prinzip der Nächstenliebe zu tun hat, welches Jesus vertreten hat, ist dir doch sicherlich klar?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 28.11.2005 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich ging dabei ohne eine Gegenleistung aus. (wobei man auch bei der christlichen Nächstenliebe das eigene "Gute Gefühl" als Gegenleistung bezeichnen kann)


z.B, Den Gruppenältesten mit durch zu füttern gibt es nicht erst seit den Religionen oder gar erst seit 2000 Jahren (wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass diese Nächstenliebe natürlich nur für Mitglieder der eigenen Gruppe und nicht für alle Menschen galt)


----------



## Tethys (28. November 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> ein paar fakten noch, die in diesem beitrag genannt wurden.
> -50% der amerikaner glauben an die entstehung des menschen durch gott, so wie es in der bibel steht
> -65% der amis wollen, dass beide theorien in der schule gelehrt werden, also evolutionstheorie und bibel
> ...



Ja aber dass ein Großteil der amis nicht ganz dicht ist das ist doch nix neues. 
- die wissen auch zu 30% nicht, wo Europa liegt
- glauben zu 70% an Entführungen durch Außerirdische etc.
- schlafen zu 140% mit einer Kanone unter dem Kopfkissen

OK, meine Zahlen sind nur geschätzt, aber so ungefähr wirds wohl passen


----------



## Atropa (28. November 2005)

RevanAtreides am 28.11.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst doch einfach jedem das seine. Ich finde z.B. dass man beide Theorien parallel unterrichten sollte, das eine im Religions- und das andere im Biologieunterricht.


Kann man ja, und jeder soll sich seine eigene Meinung selber bilden dürfen, aber wenn Darwin auf eine Ebene mit Hitler gestellt wird, hört es einfach auf.



> P.S. Mir persönlich erscheint die Theorie vom Intelligent Design von den 3 genannten Schöpfungsmöglichkeiten am logischsten. Es kann ja wohl schlecht etwas so komplexes wie das Leben einfach so zufällig aus irgendwelchen Aminosäuren entstanden sein. Das erscheint mir mehr als unwahrscheinlich....


Dir erscheint es unwahrscheinlich, mir das andere....

Das Universum ist riesen gross, beherbergt eine nicht vorstellbare Zahl an Planeten und Sterne, da könnte es ja einfach mal so zu einem "Zufall" kommen. Eigentlich ist es nicht mal unbedingt ein Zufall, es ist lediglich der lauf der Dinge, der durch eine verkettung mehrere Faktoren entstanden ist.
Aber damit kann sich der Mensch wohl nicht abfinden, dass er mehr oder weniger eigentlich nur mal eben so entstanden ist. Er meint er ist ein gottgegebener Segen. Das ganze ist vergleichbar mit der frühzeitigen ansichten, dass die Erde der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist, der Mensch macht sich wichtiger als er ist, und kann sich nicht damit abfinden, dass er eigentlich nur ein kleiner unbedeutender Furz ist. 



			
				Tethys am 28.11.2005 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber dass ein Großteil der amis nicht ganz dicht ist das ist doch nix neues.


Trotzdem muss der Thread hier nicht zu einem Anti-Amerika-Thread verkümmern.


----------



## ElNonsk (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ging dabei ohne eine Gegenleistung aus. (wobei man auch bei der christlichen Nächstenliebe das eigene "Gute Gefühl" als Gegenleistung bezeichnen kann)


Hm, bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass diese Handlungen nicht auch Gegenleistungen nach sich zogen. Bei Tieren wäre das nämlich so. Da der Mensch aber vom Affen abstammt, und wir genau von dieser Zwischenzeit sprechen, ist es doch weitaus wahrscheinlicher, dass der "Mensch" zu jener Zeit aus ihm oportunen Gründen gehandelt hat.

Noch etwas dazu: Die gesamte griechische Philosophie spricht nie von der Nächstenliebe. Es ist typisch christliches Gedankengut (und wurde, wie auch vieles Anderes, später unbewusst von der Aufklärung übernommen).
Dafür fallen mir spontan nur zwei Gründe ein:
- die Nächstenliebe hatte zu jener Zeit keinen hohen Stellenwert/wurde nicht besonders beachtet => das widerspräche deinem Weltbild, wonach der Mensch die Nächstenliebe ganz "natürlich" besitzt
- den Gedanken der Nächstenliebe gab es zu jener Zeit nicht
- die damaligen Philosophen waren alle Volltrottel und haben das Leben nicht gecheckt


----------



## ElNonsk (28. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B, Den Gruppenältesten mit durch zu füttern gibt es nicht erst seit den Religionen oder gar erst seit 2000 Jahren (wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass diese Nächstenliebe natürlich nur für Mitglieder der eigenen Gruppe und nicht für alle Menschen galt)


War das Nächstenliebe? Oder haben sie es gemacht, weil er am meisten Erfahrung hatte, die für die Gruppe überlebenswichtig war?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 28.11.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du mir eine Gegenleistung sagen kannst, die eine Gruppe Frühzeitlicher Menschen bekam, wenn sie ein altersschwaches oder krankes Gruppenmitglied weiter versorgten? Es kann weder die Gruppe verteidigen, ernähren oder Nachwuchs zeugen. Sie haben sogar Nachteile (langsamer, weniger Nahrung etc.), dennoch hat man die auch nicht vor 10.000 Jahren eine Klippe runtergeworfen 

Edit: @Erfahrung: Wir gehen davon aus, dass der nicht mehr viel mehr als brabbeln kann *g*

Auch die Griechen werden nicht jeden Unbekannten (sogar nun weiter als früher, da man sich schon als Land sieht) Hilfsbedürftigen angespuckt haben etc.
Und wie gesagt, die Bedingung ohne Gegenleistung ("Ich fühle mich nun gut, weil ich dir geholfen habe" bzw. "freut es MICH, dass es dir nun besser geht") kann man auch in der Utopie schlecht erfüllen.


btw: wir stammen nicht von den Affen ab sondern haben gemeinsame Vorfahren. Außerdem sind wir auch ein Tier (aber die Disskusion führt zu weit weg).


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (28. November 2005)

hui, ich spüre hier nen konflikt zwischen homo sociologicus und homo economicus ... das wollt ihr doch net, oder? wisst ihr, auf was ihr euch da einlasst?

na ich umreiße es mal kurz:
affen handeln (i.s.v. z.B. feilschen) net -> affen sind soziale tierchen
doch halt: affen sind clevere tierchen, die können auch konditioniert werden -> sie mögen belohnungen und führen ein solchen verhalten öfter durch
-> kann man das als rational bezeichnen?

menschen sind soziale tierchen, die handeln aber auch -> sind also ecos und sozios. ohne jetzt auf rational choice, smith, parsons oder elias einzugehen, is das eine wunderbare, heißdiskutierte sache ... leute! ich hab schon professoren streiten sehen ... bis aufs blut!

geht man den evoluitonären, non-rationalen weg, so zeigt dich dennoch, dass soziales handeln zum beiderseitigen vorteil durchaus als ökonomisches handeln zu bezeichnen is. ich muss euch aber leider sagen: die schlausten köpfe der welt sind sich da immer noch net einig.

könnten wir und daher auf nen kompromiss einigen? emotionen -> sozial, gegenwert -> ökonomisch. das ganz is eh nie ganz zu trennen, also haut euch nicht die köpfe ein!

oder nee, halt, macht weiter: bin gespannt, was noch so für ideen kommen, is interessant.


----------



## kay2 (28. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 28.11.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es auch schon zu sehr frühen zeiten ansichten gab wie "was du nicht willst, das man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andren zu" oder dsas alle menschen gleichgeboren werden,
behauptet doch auch niemand , dass nächstenliebe ein schlechtes konzept ist.

Aber was hat das mit gott zu tun?
Kann ich wenn ich kein christ bin etwa keine nächstenliebe ausführen?
Kann ich agnostiker sein und trotzdem eine moral haben?

Moral und Nächstenliebe sind noch lange kein anzeichen für eine gottheit und das Christentum hat diese werte, wie schon geschrieben wurde, auch nicht gepachtet.


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (28. November 2005)

Noch etwas dazu: Die gesamte griechische Philosophie spricht nie von der Nächstenliebe. 
-> ach, du kennst die gesamte griech. philosphie?

...

Aber was hat das mit gott zu tun?
-> nix

Kann ich wenn ich kein christ bin etwa keine nächstenliebe ausführen?
-> doch klar, aber sag das net den fundamentalisten oder fanatikern

Kann ich agnostiker sein und trotzdem eine moral haben?
-> natürlich

Moral und Nächstenliebe sind noch lange kein anzeichen für eine gottheit
-> siehe oben

und das Christentum hat diese werte, wie schon geschrieben wurde, auch nicht gepachtet. 
-> siehe oben


----------



## IXS (28. November 2005)

Vielleicht kann jemand den netten Herren klar machen, dass sie sich besser bedeckt halten.
Immerhin leben sie in "Amerika", was es nach der Bibel nicht geben kann, weil die Erde flach ist.
Man könnte fast sagen, dass "Amerika" nach der Bibel gottlos ist.
Oder "vice versa" Amerika der Beweis dafür ist, dass es Gott nicht gibt.


----------



## DerboesePiranha (28. November 2005)

Malik04 am 28.11.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DerboesePiranha am 28.11.2005 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja also ich weis nicht. Natürlich wird alles hinterfragt, aber wenn du aufmerksam liest, so wirst du feststellen, dass ich lediglich gesagt habe, dass die Wissenschaft noch nicht vollendet ist und alles erforscht hat. An unseren heutigen Grenzen gibts noch sachen, wo die Wissenschaftler nicht alles beweisen können und darum sagen müssen, so wird es wohl sein. Ich habe keinesfalls behauptet, dass nicht weiter gefragt werden soll  Aber egal, einfach immer feste druff, dann wird man dir schon recht geben. Das Beispiel am Schluss war auch sehr passend


----------



## Zero-Zardon (28. November 2005)

Wie gut das ich nicht der einzige bin der denkt das die Amys einen an der Birne haben, ja gut 30% werden normal sein , sind aber die 30% die im Amyland nix zu sagen haben  

Die Spinnen die Amys!!

na wer kennt den Spruch von wem is das Original


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 28.11.2005 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2005 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo - passt doch .  :-o


----------



## drunkenmonkey (28. November 2005)

Bonkic am 28.11.2005 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 28.11.2005 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich wollte dir damit auch gar nicht widersprechen. Ich dachte nur, wenn ihr euch schon mit Prozentzahlen beschmeißt, kann eine belastbare Quelle zu dem Thema nicht schaden. Ich kann solche Zahlen ohne Quelle nicht ab ^^


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (28. November 2005)

Zero-Zardon am 28.11.2005 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spinnen die Amys!!
> 
> na wer kennt den Spruch von wem is das Original



adaption von obelix  aus "asterix bei den briten"


----------



## Zero-Zardon (28. November 2005)

IVIirWirdSchlecht am 28.11.2005 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Zero-Zardon am 28.11.2005 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Exakt


----------



## Doc_Holiday (29. November 2005)

IXS am 28.11.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann jemand den netten Herren klar machen, dass sie sich besser bedeckt halten.
> Immerhin leben sie in "Amerika", was es nach der Bibel nicht geben kann, weil die Erde flach ist.
> Man könnte fast sagen, dass "Amerika" nach der Bibel gottlos ist.
> Oder "vice versa" Amerika der Beweis dafür ist, dass es Gott nicht gibt.


Wo steht in der Bibel, dass die Erde flach ist?


----------



## IXS (29. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht in der Bibel, dass die Erde flach ist?



Nun, ich kann die ganze Bibel nicht auswendig 

Jedenfalls ist die Reihenfolge, in der "Gott die Welt erschaffen" hat, folgende:

Himmel, Erde, Licht...

Gott schied das Licht von der Finsternis und nannte das Licht Tag und die Finsternis Nacht.
Nach Abend und Morgen war der erste Tag.

usw...


Jedenfalls ist eins Klar: 
Wenn die Sonne nicht schon vorher dagewesen wäre, wäre die Erde nicht, was sie heute ist.
Nach der Bibel, ist die Erde, mit ihrer "Himmelskoppel", an der sich Sonne und Mond abwechseln, als "flach" festgelegt. 

Das hatten wir sogar mal im Religionsunterricht


----------



## Doc_Holiday (29. November 2005)

IXS am 29.11.2005 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es erschreckend, wie viele Menschen noch immer glauben, die Bibel sei wörtlich zu nehmen. Die Bibel ist ein Geschichtenbuch, kein Geschichtsbuch! Sie will primär von den Erlebnissen der Menschen mit Gott berichten und vom Heil, dass durch Jesus Christus in die Welt kam. Sie hat kein Interesse an akkuraten Darstellungen historisch- archäologischer Fakten, und das muss sie auch gar nicht.


----------



## TBrain (29. November 2005)

kay2 am 28.11.2005 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es auch schon zu sehr frühen zeiten ansichten gab wie "was du nicht willst, das man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andren zu" oder dsas alle menschen gleichgeboren werden,
> behauptet doch auch niemand , dass nächstenliebe ein schlechtes konzept ist.
> 
> Aber was hat das mit gott zu tun?
> ...



Aber es hebt die Moralvorstellungen auf ein höheres Niveau. Für Christen sind Sachen wie Nächstenliebe, "du sollst nicht stehlen" usw. halt nicht "nur" vom Menschen geschaffene Regeln, sondern sie sehen es als von Gott gewollt an.

Das ist gerade in Zeiten in dehen man den Eindruck hat alle gesellschaftlichen Werte seien bedeutungslos für viele Menschen wichtig. 

Im übrigen glaube ich nicht das man heute noch nachvollziehen kann wie sich die grundlagen unseres Zusammenlebens entwickelt haben. Viele heute in Gesetzen verankerten Normen stammen aus unserer christlich geprägten Vergangenheit. Das auch Nicht-Christen diese Akzeptieren sehe ich als ein Zeichen für die (absolute) Richtigkeit dieser Werte.


----------



## TheSinner (29. November 2005)

Mich überrascht das nicht, so eine ähnliche Studie gab es schon vor einiger Zeit und mir ist längst im Kopf klar geworden dass in Amerika bildungstechnisch nicht bloss etwas "schiefläuft", sondern etwas mit voller Absicht schiefgelaufen "wird". Denn ein ungebildetes Volk lässt sich nunmal leichter kontrollieren, insbesondere wenn man dazu den patriotischen nationalismus nimmt und diesen durch (beinahe-Militär-)Paraden anspricht. Das erklärt auch nahtlos weshalb in Amerika die Parteiprogramme der Republikaner und Demokraten zu 90% übereinstimmen und am Ende der "sympathischere" Kandidat gewinnt. Sympathisch bedeutet dabei: makellose Vergangenheit, Vergangenheit als beliebter Senator, von den grossen Lobbys unterstützt, am meisten TV-Präsenz und Wahlveranstaltungen. Inhalte sind dabei längst nicht mehr wichtig und wer das wirklich glaubt lebt in einer merkwürdigen Zerr-Realität und sollte sich vielleicht eingehend mit dem Anstieg der Wahlbudgets der letzten jahrzehnte beschäftigen und dem Niedergang der Bildungsetats im gleichen Zeitraum (und damit meine ich "nicht" ais Ausnahme-Universitäten die die USA zu präsentationszwecken und für ihre privilegierte Herrschaftsel.... ehh Oberschicht bereithält).

Kommen wir zur anderen Problematik, namentlich "Die Bibel".

Die Bibel ist ein unterhaltsamer Roman über einen jungen Visionär der es mit einigem Charisma und Selbstinszenierung zu einer beträchtlichen ideellen Folgschaft gebracht hat. Dazu kommen viele viele Mythen und Legenden die dazugedichtet wurden und die Übernahme alter Verhaltenslehren sowie eine zur damaligen zeit sicher bitter notwendige moralische Zeigefingerweisung hin zu "mehr Menschlichkeit".

Das Problem bei der Sache ist einfach, dass diese "christlichen Werte" einfach nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun haben - weder war das die Erfindung der Christen, noch haben sie es damit selbst allzu genau gehalten bislang (hatten ja schon genug zeit das zu demonstrieren...  ). Die Verhaltensweisen die die Bibel schlichtweg zusammegestohlen hat und zu Maximen erklärt hat gab es schon lange zuvor, man könnte sogar sagen sie seien Teil des Menschen per se. Der Mensch per se ist ein soziales Tier, wir benötigen einander und wenn wir anfangen in geordneten Verhätlnissen zusammenzuleben (eine Grundneigung des Menschen da wir ja so mehr Schutz haben), dann bringt das die Notwendigkeit sozialer Umgangsformen mit sich. Dazu gehören Hierarchien (haben sich bis heute gehalten, von Tag 1 an), Paarungszeremonien (haben sich allmählich gewandelt) und eine Rollenverteilung (damit ist NICHT die von Mann zu Frau gemeint, sondern dass es für alles Spezialisten geben sollte die das dann erledigen). Da man somit aufeinander angewiesen ist, ist es selbstverständlich dass die oberste Maxime nicht lautet "Hau alle kaputt wenns dir gerad passt", es entwickelte sich auch OHNE die Bibel und zwar schon lange vor ihr das System des "Was du nicht willst das man dir antut, tu auch keinem Anderen an". 

Das ist NICHT Verdienst der Bibel, ebensowenig wie die Hilfe gegenüber Bedürftigen, ebensowenig wie Gnade oder andere sogenannte christliche Werte. Der Begriff an sich ist blanker Hohn und Arroganz zugleich, die Arroganz einer weltumfassenden Sekte (jede Religion ist an und für sich eine Art Sekte, ich mag es einfach sie so zu nennen  ) die sich das Recht herausnimmt über andere Menschen zu richten und zu bestimmen anhand von zusammengestohlenen Verhaltensmaximen die sie selbst nicht einhält.

Ich halte das für im höchsten maße lächerlich, einfältig und überflüssig. Die Bibel ist wenn man sich damit wirklich sachlich beschäftigt nichts weiter als ein Ratgeber "Leb doch so, da wärst du zwar eh drauf gekommen aber hey, so können wir uns weiter profilieren", illustriert durch die massiv zusammengedichtete Geschichte über einen jungen charismatischen Visionär den es wohl tatsächlich gab, der jedoch wohl nichts weiter war als jemand der wusste was die Menschen damals wollten (Friede, Menschlichkeit, Zuflucht vor dem agressiven römischen Reichsgebahren) und wusste wie er sie verbal erreicht.

Abgesehen davon könnte ich niemals einer imperalistischen agressiven Eroberungsreligion wie dem Christentum folgen das seine eigenen Grundsätze vollkommen irreversibel und damit unverzeihlich missachtet und alle Andersgläubigen (Andersdenkenden, so wie damals 33-45) verurteilt. Für mich ist der Sprung Christentum - nationalsozialistische Denkweise ziemlich gering - es gibt Menschen die anders denken/leben und deshalb sind sie minderwertig, früher inklusive der Aufforderung sie doch bitte deshalb auch auszulöschen.


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

TheSinner am 29.11.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich überrascht das nicht, so eine ähnliche Studie gab es schon vor einiger Zeit und mir ist längst im Kopf klar geworden dass in Amerika bildungstechnisch nicht bloss etwas "schiefläuft", sondern etwas mit voller Absicht schiefgelaufen "wird". Denn ein ungebildetes Volk lässt sich nunmal leichter kontrollieren, insbesondere wenn man dazu den patriotischen nationalismus nimmt und diesen durch (beinahe-Militär-)Paraden anspricht. Das erklärt auch nahtlos weshalb in Amerika die Parteiprogramme der Republikaner und Demokraten zu 90% übereinstimmen und am Ende der "sympathischere" Kandidat gewinnt. Sympathisch bedeutet dabei: makellose Vergangenheit, Vergangenheit als beliebter Senator, von den grossen Lobbys unterstützt, am meisten TV-Präsenz und Wahlveranstaltungen. Inhalte sind dabei längst nicht mehr wichtig und wer das wirklich glaubt lebt in einer merkwürdigen Zerr-Realität und sollte sich vielleicht eingehend mit dem Anstieg der Wahlbudgets der letzten jahrzehnte beschäftigen und dem Niedergang der Bildungsetats im gleichen Zeitraum (und damit meine ich "nicht" ais Ausnahme-Universitäten die die USA zu präsentationszwecken und für ihre privilegierte Herrschaftsel.... ehh Oberschicht bereithält).


Du magst zwar in Ansätzen Recht haben, aber die Wahl-Budgets spielen in den USA durch private Gelder nunmal in einer ganz anderen Liga als anderswo auf der Welt. Und dass relativ sinnlos jede Menge Geld in die Wahlkampagnen gesteckt wird, ist leider überall so.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. November 2005)

TBrain am 29.11.2005 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele heute in Gesetzen verankerten Normen stammen aus unserer christlich geprägten Vergangenheit. Das auch Nicht-Christen diese Akzeptieren sehe ich als ein Zeichen für die (absolute) Richtigkeit dieser Werte.



Ein absolutes NEIN  . Das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass alle Menschen von alleine (durch das "Lernen" im Sozialen Umfeld) diese Werte anwenden - überall auf der Welt.
Vor dem Christentum gab es wie gesagt nicht nur Barbarei bzw kam die ja erst mit diesem Gedankengut :>

@TheSinner: Schöner Text, ein wenig fies vielleicht, aber


----------



## IXS (29. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> [ich finde es erschreckend, wie viele Menschen noch immer glauben, die Bibel sei wörtlich zu nehmen. Die Bibel ist ein Geschichtenbuch, kein Geschichtsbuch! Sie will primär von den Erlebnissen der Menschen mit Gott berichten und vom Heil, dass durch Jesus Christus in die Welt kam. Sie hat kein Interesse an akkuraten Darstellungen historisch- archäologischer Fakten, und das muss sie auch gar nicht.




?

Bezugnehmend auf den Usprung dieses Threads, sind die "Ankläger" streng dogmatisch.
Geht man davon aus, dass man die Bibel *lernen *soll, aber *nicht zu interpretieren*, was ebenfalls im alten und neuen Testament zu lesen ist, sind die Typen weit außerhalb ihres eigenen Argumentationsrahmens.
Deswegen sollten sich Diese ziemlich bedeckt halten...

Meine eigene Meinung über die Bibel kommt deiner sehr nah. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass für mich kein "echter Gott" exisitiert, sondern "gemeinsames Gedankengut" und Jesus ein ganz normaler Mensch mit abstraktem Hintergrund, war.
Ich gehöre sogar zu denen, die der Meinung sind, dass ein "Jesus Christus" mit einer "Maria Magdalena" Nachwuchs gezeugt hat.


----------



## TheSinner (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 29.11.2005 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Dimebag
Ja, bloss ist es eben dort besonders extrem und deshalb auch dementsprechend extrem zu beobachten und genau darum ging es ja hier auch im Ansatz, die Bildungsetats werden seit Ewigkeiten gekürzt und die für Werbung und Co. steigen massiv an, auch geben die USA eine unverhältnismässige Summe für Rüstung aus. Das ist nicht einfach nur "bedenklich", es ist eine indirekte Kampfansage. Frei nach dem Motto "Keine Sorge, wir WERDEN dieses Material auch benötigen, dafür sorgen wir schon noch." Das hat letztendlich auch jeder Nachkriegspräsident getan mit Ausnahme Kennedys (und der auch nur deshalb nicht weil er zu kurz im Amt war meiner Ansicht nach).

@Solidus_dave
Danke, ich weiss dass das sehr spitzzüngig formuliert war, das hängt immer von meiner Tagesform und meiner Hintergrundmusik beim Schreiben ab *schmunzelt*. Ich habe schon häfuig gegenüber Bibeltreuen und auch "Normal-Christen" diskutiert und letztendlich gibt es auf jede der "Glaubensfakten" einen ebensolchen Gegenfakt und somit bleibt am Ende meist nicht mehr über als ein "Man muss halt einfach dran glauben" und das wiederum widerspräche a) meinem logischen Verständnis, ich glaube nicht an etwas nur weil ich es tun könnte und b) siehe letzte Passage meines Beitrags, die einzige Religion der ich etwas abgewinnen kann ist der tibetanische Buddhismus der sämtliche Andersgläubigen und Denkweisen akzeptiert da sie alle Teil eines Ganzen sind und sie deshalb auch nicht als minderwertig betrachtet, sondern einfach als andere Spielarten. Ansonsten halte ich es wie Faust, dass in allem etwas göttliches steckt, in jedem Lebewesen.


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass alle Menschen von alleine (durch das "Lernen" im Sozialen Umfeld) diese Werte anwenden - überall auf der Welt.


Welche Werte werden "überall auf der Welt" akzeptiert und praktiziert?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allgemein der soziale Umgang mit den Mitmenschen (oder wird in einem Land irgendwo doch real-life-last-man-standing gespielt?  )

Des weiteren z.B. die 10 Gebote, die findet man eigentlich überall (Vielleicht nicht alle, andere Götzen etc.)

Die Nächstenliebe hatten wir ja schon besprochen 

Es gibt in kulturell bedingt überall Unterschiede in den Standards von Moral, Anstand usw.  Dennoch sind auch diese Unterschiede meist nicht sehr groß bzw kann man alle in ihren Grundzügen auf einen Nenner bringen.

Beispiel: Ich bringe einfach so aus Spaß jemanden um, findet/fand das irgendeine Kultur gut? Nö, brauche ich deswegen eine Steintafel, auf der steht "Du sollst nicht töten", Nö. Bringt sich auf der Welt deswegen nicht jeder gegenseitig um, weil das Christentum diese Werte vorschreibt, Nö.


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 29.11.2005 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr differenzierte Ansicht von Kultur und Werten   

Mir geht's auch nicht um die Bibel und darum, ob das Christentum irgendwelche Werte gepachtet hat.
Allein ein paar Gedanken über Kriege, Völkermord (Genozid), Terrorismus (und allein hier gibt's ja schon mehrere Formen), Todesstrafe sollten grundlegende Unterschiede in Wertvorstellungen aufdecken. Das ist weder an Völker gebunden noch an gewisse Religionen, sondern an Geschichte - in welcher Gruppe man aufwächst bestimmt zu einem Grossteil die Einstellung und das eigene Wertesystem.

Und das sind nur ein paar der ganz krassen Beispiele.

EDIT:
Und Nächstenliebe? Wer praktiziert DAS denn? Doch wohl eine Minderheit.


----------



## TheSinner (29. November 2005)

Genau das ist es auch was ich schrieb. Man braucht kein Christentum um diese Werte zu verstehen die das Christentum sich einverleibt hat und dann als "ihre eigenen" publiziert hat. Das sind Regeln und Kodexe die es lange VOR dem Christentum und auch in anderen Kulturen gab, ganz ohne Christentum. Ein schönes Beispiel dazu? Japan's Dynastieherrschaften. Ein Ehrenkodex der um etliches umfangreicher war als der der Bibel und das ganz ohne Zutun der Bibel. Natürlich waren dort manche Punkte anders und manche Dinge eher verpönt als andere, aber die Quintessenz ist nunmal immer dann dieselbe wenn Menschen miteinander in geordneten Verhältnissen zusammenleben wollen/müssen.

Das ist kein Verdienst der Bibel, des Christentums oder irgendeiner anderen Religion. Es ist ein Urbedürfnis der Menschen und ein Urverhaltensmuster.
Das Christentum behauptet bloss einfach dreisterweise es sei sein Verdienst. Das ist jedoch allein historisch gesehen grober Unfug und logisch betrachtet ebenso.

Damit reduziert sich nämlich ganz plötzlich der Nutzen des Christentums ganz gewaltig auf "verdammt gering" - und genau so sieht es nunmal auch aus. Der Schaden jedoch war (und ist) "verdammt gewaltig". Deshalb ist es rein aus sozialen oder logischen Gründen ein für die Harmonie der Menschen gefährliches Werk, diese Bibel.

Gegenfrage - wenn die Menschen tatsächlich in harmonie leben würden, wer bräuchte dann noch das Paradies oder die Aussicht darauf, kurzum wer bräuchte noch das Christentum? Ist es daher nicht logisch dass das Christentum auch gar nicht selbst danach strebt? Rekrutiert es nicht auch heute seine meisten anhänger aus Kontinenten wie Afrika und Südamerika, also von dort wo die Menschen so verzweifelt und so am Boden des Lebens dahinvegetieren, dass sie eine Aussicht auf ein Paradies brauchen? Dass sie Worte brauchen wie "wer heute arm ist, wird morgen ein König"?.

Das ist genau was das Christentum tut, es gibt falsche Hoffnungen an Menschen, verhindert grundlegende Linderung (Kondome), erhält das Leid damit aufrecht und profitiert dann davon. Deshalb sage ich stets dass das Christentum auch HEUTE noch solche Verbrechen begeht wie im Mittelalter, sie sehen bloss anders aus und heissen Aids, Illusionen, PR-Betrug, Urheberrechtsverletzungen, Betrug, Verleumdung und Amtsanmaßung sowie intellektuelle Freiheitsberaubung.

Und so einem System soll ich folgen, an sowas soll ich glauben einfach nur weil es argumentativ nicht haltbar ist, soziale Grausamkeit fördert, ich aber wenn ich dran glaube vielleicht entgegen aller Wissenschaft und Logik eines Tages die grosse Trumpfkarte ziehe im Himmelreich? 

Nein danke, ohne mich.

PS: Mir ist bewusst dass andere Völker und Kulturkreise Dinge gutheissen die wir als barbarisch ansehen. Das gilt andersherum übrigens auch. Haben wir also die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen? Oder sind wir nicht im Grunde dennoch alle gleich, nämlich Menschen - unabhängig von Position, Zeit und Äußerlichkeiten?

Wir sind Menschen, du, ich, er, sie, Hitler, Gandhi, Stalin, der Dalai Lama, Bush, Kennedy, Heinz, Jutta, Amelie, Kimiko und auch Mbuto. Unsere Ansichten mögen sich unterscheiden bisweilen, aber jedes soziale Gefüge basiert auf einer Sache - auf Gemeinsamkeiten. Wessen Gemeinsamkeiten besser sind, das überlass ich denen die sich mit sowas aufhalten wollen. Mir geht es darum aufzuzeigen dass die Entstehung DER Gemeinsamkeiten die beinahe ÜBERALL gelten eben NICHT die Erfindung irgendeiner Religion ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht's auch nicht um die Bibel und darum, ob das Christentum irgendwelche Werte gepachtet hat.
> Allein ein paar Gedanken über Kriege, Völkermord (Genozid), Terrorismus (und allein hier gibt's ja schon mehrere Formen), Todesstrafe sollten grundlegende Unterschiede in Wertvorstellungen aufdecken. Das ist weder an Völker gebunden noch an gewisse Religionen, sondern an Geschichte - in welcher Gruppe man aufwächst bestimmt zu einem Grossteil die Einstellung und das eigene Wertesystem.


Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht, dennoch haben wie gesagt auch die unterschiedlichsten Kulturen Gemeinsamkeiten im Bezug auf Werte, Rechtsbewusstsein etc.. Und vor allem der soziale Umgang mit den Mitmenschen ist überall gegeben. Es gibt keine Kultur aus Einzelgängern, daher gelten auch überall die gleichen Bedingungen für ein friedliches Zusammenleben (die sich wie gesagt schon frühzeitlich bei den Menschen entwickelt haben).




> Und Nächstenliebe? Wer praktiziert DAS denn? Doch wohl eine Minderheit.


Wenn du die christliche Nächstenliebe meinst, die keine Gegenleistung bekommen soll, dann hast du recht - das geht nämlich nicht (auch das Gefühl etwas gutes Getan zu haben ist eine Gegenleistung).
Ansonsten wirst du doch wohl auch deinem Umfeld etwas gutes tun, ihnen helfen usw. Selbst fremde Hilfsbedürftige wirst du wohl kaum davon jagen?!


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> daher gelten auch überall die gleichen Bedingungen für ein friedliches Zusammenleben (die sich wie gesagt schon frühzeitlich bei den Menschen entwickelt haben).


Versteh ich nicht. Die gleichen "Bedingungen"? Was für Bedingungen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das du nicht jedem anderen Menschen einfach so auf die Fresse haust.
kurz gesagt


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 29.11.2005 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, so kann das jeder sagen. Wird aber trotzdem anders interpretiert, selbst bei diesem Beispiel. Einer sagt "wenn mir aber doch jemand auf die Fresse haut, muss er ins Gefängnis", ein anderer "dann hau ich ihm auch eins in die Fresse", der nächste "dann ignorier ich das" und der letzte "dann steht darauf die Todesstrafe".

Die Idee von universellen Werten kannste knicken. Jeder hat seine Vorstellung davon, die er für total richtig hält.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt redest du aber daran vorbei. Mir geht es in dem Beispiel nicht um die Art der Bestrafung sonders das es überall geächtet ist bzw ein "normaler" Mensch eben von sich aus nicht tut.


----------



## tek (29. November 2005)

TheSinner am 29.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein danke, ohne mich.


Wort drauf! Fast jede Religion hat seither ultimative Richtigkeit für ihre Lehren beansprucht, daß es heute noch so schlimm ist und noch schlimmer wird, ist ein Horrorszenario erster Güte.

Diese Illusionisten in den USA werden vor allem von einer Sache geprägt - Todesangst. Aus dem Unvermögen heraus, mit der Realität und ihrer Komplexität, mit anderen Menschen und der eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit und Sterblichkeit klarzukommen, schaffen sie sich eine Traumwelt, in der sie sicher sind...und begründen diese allein mit dem Effekt.

Die christlichen Lehren sind die Personifikation des Widerspruchs, und wer heute, nach tausenden von Jahren, die von geistiger Evolution (mancher Menschen) geprägt waren, sich immer noch blind dieser Manipulation unterzieht, schadet sich mehr als anders möglich.

Das wiederholt sich alle paar Jahrhunderte - immerhin ist das Christentum auch nur ein Abklatsch aus zahlreichen älteren Lehren.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (29. November 2005)

TheSinner am 29.11.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich überrascht das nicht, so eine ähnliche Studie gab es schon vor einiger Zeit und mir ist längst im Kopf klar geworden dass in Amerika bildungstechnisch nicht bloss etwas "schiefläuft", sondern etwas mit voller Absicht schiefgelaufen "wird". Denn ein ungebildetes Volk lässt sich nunmal leichter kontrollieren, insbesondere wenn man dazu den patriotischen nationalismus nimmt und diesen durch (beinahe-Militär-)Paraden anspricht. Das erklärt auch nahtlos weshalb in Amerika die Parteiprogramme der Republikaner und Demokraten zu 90% übereinstimmen und am Ende der "sympathischere" Kandidat gewinnt. Sympathisch bedeutet dabei: makellose Vergangenheit, Vergangenheit als beliebter Senator, von den grossen Lobbys unterstützt, am meisten TV-Präsenz und Wahlveranstaltungen. Inhalte sind dabei längst nicht mehr wichtig und wer das wirklich glaubt lebt in einer merkwürdigen Zerr-Realität und sollte sich vielleicht eingehend mit dem Anstieg der Wahlbudgets der letzten jahrzehnte beschäftigen und dem Niedergang der Bildungsetats im gleichen Zeitraum (und damit meine ich "nicht" ais Ausnahme-Universitäten die die USA zu präsentationszwecken und für ihre privilegierte Herrschaftsel.... ehh Oberschicht bereithält).


Hierin stimme ich Dir völlig zu. 



> Kommen wir zur anderen Problematik, namentlich "Die Bibel".
> 
> Die Bibel ist ein unterhaltsamer Roman über einen jungen Visionär der es mit einigem Charisma und Selbstinszenierung zu einer beträchtlichen ideellen Folgschaft gebracht hat. Dazu kommen viele viele Mythen und Legenden die dazugedichtet wurden und die Übernahme alter Verhaltenslehren sowie eine zur damaligen zeit sicher bitter notwendige moralische Zeigefingerweisung hin zu "mehr Menschlichkeit".



Ach komm schon, das kannst Du doch besser: Die Bibel besteht eben *nicht* nur aus Erzählungen über einen Wandercharismatiker namens Jesus Christus.
Das Alte Testament hat viele Mythen übernommen, stimmt. Vor allem während der Zeit des Babylonischen Exils der Israeliten flossen viele Mythen der Babylonier in die Texte ein (z.B. die Schöpfungsgeschichte(n)). 



> Das Problem bei der Sache ist einfach, dass diese "christlichen Werte" einfach nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun haben - weder war das die Erfindung der Christen, noch haben sie es damit selbst allzu genau gehalten bislang (hatten ja schon genug zeit das zu demonstrieren...  ). Die Verhaltensweisen die die Bibel schlichtweg zusammegestohlen hat und zu Maximen erklärt hat gab es schon lange zuvor, man könnte sogar sagen sie seien Teil des Menschen per se. Der Mensch per se ist ein soziales Tier, wir benötigen einander und wenn wir anfangen in geordneten Verhätlnissen zusammenzuleben (eine Grundneigung des Menschen da wir ja so mehr Schutz haben), dann bringt das die Notwendigkeit sozialer Umgangsformen mit sich. Dazu gehören Hierarchien (haben sich bis heute gehalten, von Tag 1 an), Paarungszeremonien (haben sich allmählich gewandelt) und eine Rollenverteilung (damit ist NICHT die von Mann zu Frau gemeint, sondern dass es für alles Spezialisten geben sollte die das dann erledigen). Da man somit aufeinander angewiesen ist, ist es selbstverständlich dass die oberste Maxime nicht lautet "Hau alle kaputt wenns dir gerad passt", es entwickelte sich auch OHNE die Bibel und zwar schon lange vor ihr das System des "Was du nicht willst das man dir antut, tu auch keinem Anderen an".


Tatsächlich? In welcher anderen Religion findest Du von Anfang an solche Gebote wie im AT? Was ist z.B. mit dem Gebot der Sabbatsruhe? Mit dem siebenjährigen Zyklus, der die Feldarbeit im siebten Jahr ruhen lassen sollte? Mit der Freilassung der Sklaven alle sieben Jahre? Dem gebotenen Respekt vor den Eltern (auch und grade, wenn sie alt und krank und somit -gesellschaftlich betrachtet- wertlos wurden)?
Ich behaupte gar nicht, dass das Christentum in jeder Hinsicht revolutionär Neues geschaffen hat. Viele Verhaltensnormen, die das Christentum fordert, gehören aus unserer Warte natürlich zum "gesunden Menschenverstand". Aber warum wurden sie erst in den 10 Geboten bzw. der Bergpredigt erstmals fixiert, wenn sie doch allgemeiner Konsens sein sollen?



> Das ist NICHT Verdienst der Bibel, ebensowenig wie die Hilfe gegenüber Bedürftigen, ebensowenig wie Gnade oder andere sogenannte christliche Werte. Der Begriff an sich ist blanker Hohn und Arroganz zugleich, die Arroganz einer weltumfassenden Sekte (jede Religion ist an und für sich eine Art Sekte, ich mag es einfach sie so zu nennen  ) die sich das Recht herausnimmt über andere Menschen zu richten und zu bestimmen anhand von zusammengestohlenen Verhaltensmaximen die sie selbst nicht einhält.


Um hier weiter diskutieren zu können, definiere bitte Sekte und Gnade genauer. Danke. 




> Ich halte das für im höchsten maße lächerlich, einfältig und überflüssig. Die Bibel ist wenn man sich damit wirklich sachlich beschäftigt nichts weiter als ein Ratgeber "Leb doch so, da wärst du zwar eh drauf gekommen aber hey, so können wir uns weiter profilieren", illustriert durch die massiv zusammengedichtete Geschichte über einen jungen charismatischen Visionär den es wohl tatsächlich gab, der jedoch wohl nichts weiter war als jemand der wusste was die Menschen damals wollten (Friede, Menschlichkeit, Zuflucht vor dem agressiven römischen Reichsgebahren) und wusste wie er sie verbal erreicht.


Die Bibel ist auch ein Ratgeber, ja. Aber damit allein reduzierte man ihre Bedeutung. Für den gläubigen Christen ist sie viel mehr, sie ist Gottes Wort in Menschenwort, so, wie Jesus Christus viel mehr ist als ein Wnderprediger, sondern Gottes Sohn. Außerdem: Jesus scheint nach Deinem Dafürhalten ja kein besonders begnadeter/ überzeugender  Rhetor gewesen zu sein- warum sonst hätte man ihn umgebracht? Weil er Aufrührer war? Falsch. Er hat niemals zum aufstand gegen die Römer aufgerufen. Sein eigenes Volk hat ihn umnringen lassen! (Ich bin kein Antisemit und werde den Tod Jesu nicht den Juden anlasten, damit das direkt mal klar ist! Jesu Tod war notwenig.)
Aber darüber zu diskutieren ist müßig, ich kann und will hier nicht missionarisch auftreten.



> Abgesehen davon könnte ich niemals einer imperalistischen agressiven Eroberungsreligion wie dem Christentum folgen das seine eigenen Grundsätze vollkommen irreversibel und damit unverzeihlich missachtet und alle Andersgläubigen (Andersdenkenden, so wie damals 33-45) verurteilt. Für mich ist der Sprung Christentum - nationalsozialistische Denkweise ziemlich gering - es gibt Menschen die anders denken/leben und deshalb sind sie minderwertig, früher inklusive der Aufforderung sie doch bitte deshalb auch auszulöschen.


[/quote]
Und wieder diese Polemik, Sinner. Die hast Du doch gar nicht nötig.
Das Christentum ist, wie der Islam, missionarisch, stimmt. Dass der Missionsauftrag Jesu missverstanden wurde, stimmt auch. Zwar hat er gesagt: "Geht, und macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern", aber nicht "...und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag ich dir den Schädel ein!" Gott sei Dank ist man von dieser Form der Mission abgerückt. 
Dass Du das Christentum in direkte Nähe zum Nationalsozialismus rückst, spricht nicht für Dich. Nochmals: Diese platte Form der Polemik hast Du nicht nötig.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (29. November 2005)

tek am 29.11.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wort drauf! Fast jede Religion hat seither ultimative Richtigkeit für ihre Lehren beansprucht, daß es heute noch so schlimm ist und noch schlimmer wird, ist ein Horrorszenario erster Güte.


Nenn mir eine Religion, die sagt "Ob wir recht haben oder nicht ist völlig egal."
Wie kann man denn glaubwürdig etwas vertreten, wenn man sich selbst nicht sicher ist, ob man recht hat?



> Diese Illusionisten in den USA werden vor allem von einer Sache geprägt - Todesangst. Aus dem Unvermögen heraus, mit der Realität und ihrer Komplexität, mit anderen Menschen und der eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit und Sterblichkeit klarzukommen, schaffen sie sich eine Traumwelt, in der sie sicher sind...und begründen diese allein mit dem Effekt.


Das ist ein zu einfacher Lösungsansatz. In en USA geht es vor allem um Macht und Einfluss. Wenn die Religion das probate Mittel ist, diese zu erreichen, so nutzen die Politiker sie auch. 



> Die christlichen Lehren sind die Personifikation des Widerspruchs, und wer heute, nach tausenden von Jahren, die von geistiger Evolution (mancher Menschen) geprägt waren, sich immer noch blind dieser Manipulation unterzieht, schadet sich mehr als anders möglich.


Ich bin weder blind noch fühle ich mich manipuliert. Ich bin aus freien Stücken katholischer Christ. Und jetzt? Bin ich jetzt dumm?



> Das wiederholt sich alle paar Jahrhunderte - immerhin ist das Christentum auch nur ein Abklatsch aus zahlreichen älteren Lehren.


Ah ha. Aus welchen genau?


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (29. November 2005)

falls jemand mal richtig spaß mit einem bekloppten haben will: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=261793
(PS: ja, "piker")


----------



## tek (29. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nenn mir eine Religion, die sagt "Ob wir recht haben oder nicht ist völlig egal."
> Wie kann man denn glaubwürdig etwas vertreten, wenn man sich selbst nicht sicher ist, ob man recht hat?


Muss eine Religion dogmatisch sein? Ist vielleicht ein begriffliches Mißverständnis, jedenfalls kann ich keine Religion nennen, die nach meinen Begriffen nützlich ist, aber meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht "Recht haben", wenn es kein Intertialsystem gibt, in dem sich das entscheiden lässt. Dies, btw., ist dieser "Anspruch auf Richtigkeit".



			
				Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein zu einfacher Lösungsansatz. In en USA geht es vor allem um Macht und Einfluss. Wenn die Religion das probate Mittel ist, diese zu erreichen, so nutzen die Politiker sie auch.


Durchaus.
Ich meinte hier aber die "Opfer", also die Opiumkonsumenten, um das zu verbildlichen. Daß die Opiumdealer Macht und Kontrolle anstreben, nunja, das ist doch ein impliziter Fakt.


			
				Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin weder blind noch fühle ich mich manipuliert. Ich bin aus freien Stücken katholischer Christ. Und jetzt? Bin ich jetzt dumm?


Tatsache! Mir egal? Frag nen Priester 


			
				Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ha. Aus welchen genau?


Lies ein Buch darüber. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht recherchieren deswegen.
Denkst du, das alte Testament wurde jahrtausendelang von einem Protokollanten erstellt? von einem God-Log-Bot?


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

> Nenn mir eine Religion, die sagt "Ob wir recht haben oder nicht ist völlig egal."
> Wie kann man denn glaubwürdig etwas vertreten, wenn man sich selbst nicht sicher ist, ob man recht hat?


 
Nenn mir eine Religion, die sagt "Ob wir recht haben oder nicht ist völlig egal."
Wie kann man denn glaubwürdig etwas vertreten, wenn man sich selbst nicht sicher ist, ob man recht hat?

Buddhismus, viele Wege füren zu Erlösung (nirvana) (Symbol: 8-speichiges Rad)



> Das wiederholt sich alle paar Jahrhunderte - immerhin ist das Christentum auch nur ein Abklatsch aus zahlreichen älteren Lehren. Ah ha. Aus welchen genau?




Der Evangelist Markus, stammte aus Ägypten, ist natürlich nur ein ZUFALL, dass die hl. Familie dahin flüchten musste, die "Mutter+Kind" Ikone - heute noch in jeder Kirche als Maria+Jesuskind = Isis+Horus 
Der "gute Hirte" röm. Symbol für einen Philanthropen.
Maria - eigentlich eine Meeresgotteheit (im Wort Maria ist marine enthalten)
die Germanen z.b. kannten auch einen Gott der unschuldig sterben musste - Balder
Dämonen, Teufel usw. "heidnische" Götter

Das Christentum ist ein äusserst zweifelhafter Import aus dem Nahen Osten, der uns noch dazu während der röm. Besatzung (ebenfalls interessant, Urchristen war der Wehrdienst verboten, änderte sich als die Christen mehr macht und Einfluss in Rom bekamen-haben dann auch alle heidnische Tempel angezündet) und danach von grössenwahnsinnigen Herrschern (karl der sog. große) aufgezwungen wurde.


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nenn mir eine Religion, die sagt "Ob wir recht haben oder nicht ist völlig egal."
> > Wie kann man denn glaubwürdig etwas vertreten, wenn man sich selbst nicht sicher ist, ob man recht hat?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt redest du aber daran vorbei. Mir geht es in dem Beispiel nicht um die Art der Bestrafung sonders das es überall geächtet ist bzw ein "normaler" Mensch eben von sich aus nicht tut.


Gut, dann nehmen wir was anderes. Wahlrecht für Frauen; homosexuelle Ehen, sexuelle Freizügigkeit.

Wahrscheinlich sind dir bei jedem dieser Punkte spontan Gedanken gekommen, wie diese Sachen zu handhaben sind. Aber die gelten nicht überall. Und ich finde Sachen dieser Art sind ebenso "grundsätzlich" wie nicht jedem in die Fresse schlagen.

Jesus-Kreuze im Klassenzimmer, Schleier für Frauen und Mädchen; das sind Themen, die auf Religion zurückzuführen sind (beim Schleier glaube ich das zumindest), aber halt doch eine Wahl der einzelnen Person darstellen.

So, und nun eines der heikelsten Themen: Recht auf Würde bzw. auf ein würdevolles Leben.
Verteidigt jeder, aber es gibt keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Dieses "Schlagwort" beinhaltet vieles, was in Diskussionen um Menschenrechte und verwandte Themen besprochen wird, einen gemeinsamen, universellen Nenner kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Und man braucht nicht weit weg denken - Sterbehilfe? Obdachlose? Produktion in unterentwickelten Ländern? Spenden bei Katastrophen?

Hast du vielleicht noch den Thread um die Flut in Asien im Kopf? Ich glaube, da warst du auch einer der, die Spenden als "nutzlos" angesehen haben (wenn doch nicht, nimm die anderen als Beispiel). Wo ist denn da die Nächstenliebe? Wo ist da das Recht auf Würde? Und dieses Thema wurde hier im Thread gerade mal von einer Handvoll Leute diskutiert, zu 99% aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum, und nichtmal da kam man auf einen Nenner, nichtmal auf einen Grundgedanken.

Ich bleibe dabei: Universelle Werte gibt es IMHO nicht.


----------



## tek (29. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Christentum ist ein äusserst zweifelhafter Import aus dem Nahen Osten, der uns noch dazu während der röm. Besatzung (ebenfalls interessant, Urchristen war der Wehrdienst verboten, änderte sich als die Christen mehr macht und Einfluss in Rom bekamen-haben dann auch alle heidnische Tempel angezündet) und danach von grössenwahnsinnigen Herrschern (karl der sog. große) aufgezwungen wurde.


Alles wird irgendwie hingebogen - wenn sich nur ausreichend wenig Leute merken, was passiert ist, ist es immer von Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## tek (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe dabei: Universelle Werte gibt es IMHO nicht.


*tröt*
Das Problem ist vielmehr, daß viele nicht unterscheiden können, ob sie einen Wert als universell oder subjektiv betrachten. Die Vermischung dieser Betrachtungsweisen ist eben das Ziel der chrislichen Religion - Auslöschung des Individuums von hinten. Kollektivbewußtsein ist etwas sehr wichtiges. Ohne das Individuum aber ist es kontrollierbar...Maschinerie!


----------



## TBrain (29. November 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein absolutes NEIN  . Das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass alle Menschen von alleine (durch das "Lernen" im Sozialen Umfeld) diese Werte anwenden - überall auf der Welt.



Ja, ich schließe daraus, dass sie so "vorgesehen" sind, da es ohne offenbar langfristig nicht geht. Ein Christ sagt, dass sie von Gott vorgegeben wurden...



> Vor dem Christentum gab es wie gesagt nicht nur Barbarei bzw kam die ja erst mit diesem Gedankengut :>



Hab ich ja auch nie behauptet, auch hat (meiner Meinung nach) sich das Christentum diese Regeln nicht ausgedacht, sondern sieht sie eben als das an, was Gott (ihrer Meinung nach) von den Menschen erwartet.

und @topic: dass Amerikaner Relligionen tendentiell offener gegenüberstehen und ihnen weniger kritisch begegnen, liegt nicht etwa daran, dass die besonders Dumm oder einfältig und leichtgläubig sind. Es hängt sehr mit der Rolle zusammen die vor allem die relligiösen Institutionen in der Vergangenheit gespielt haben. Die Kirchen stellten dort nie eine Macht "gegen" das Volk dar, wie es in Europa im Mittelalter der Fall war. Dort waren Kirchen auf der Seite der Mehrheit, z.B. im Unabhängigkeitskrieg standen amerikanische Kirchen an der Seite des Volkes gegen die Kolonialmächte.

Das hatte zur Folge dass die Institutionen oder der Glaube an sich nie so verteufelt (*gg) wurde wie in Europa zur Zeit der Revolutionen.


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe dabei: Universelle Werte gibt es IMHO nicht.



Widerspruch!
So wie es allen Menschen gemeinsame Verhaltensweisen gibt (jeder egal ob in Fidschi oder den USA aufgewachsen wird ein trauriges, freundliches, deprimiertes Gesicht auf einem Foto erkennen - sofern er gelernt hat Bilder zu deuten - ist nämlich nicht angeboren) - gibt es auch solche Werte/regeln -> z.b. töte niemanden *ohne Grund* aus deiner sippe/gruppe. -> du sollst nicht töten, 
oder tabus dürfen nicht verletzt werden... usw.


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 29.11.2005 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man dermassen verallgemeinert gibt es natürlich universelle "Werte". Aber was ist denn "du sollst nicht ohne Grund töten"? Was einen Grund zu töten ausmacht, ist schon wieder von Person zu Person verschieden, ergo: keine universellen Werte.

"Tabus dürfen nicht verletzt werden": Toll, aber was sind denn diese Tabus, die nicht verletzt werden dürfen....

Wie sagte man so schön in dieser Comedy-Talkshow: "Ein Teufelskreis!"


----------



## tek (29. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 29.11.2005 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde ich nicht behaupten. Sicher lassen sich viele Verhaltensweisen so eingrenzen, aber das gilt auch nur für Menschen wie die hier lebenden zu diesem Zeitpunkt in diesem Universum (bei einer Analyse wirklich universeller Werte muss man so differenzieren, auch wenn man nicht darüberhinaus forschen könnte).
Ich hab z.B. mal gelesen, daß in einer Inselkultur in den Philippinen (iirc) eine Regel existiert, die den Frauen vorschreibt, über Kindstot glücklich zu sein, weil es ihr NOCH mehr schaden würde, wäre sie traurig, und außerdem das Kind (irgendwas wie "an nem besseren Ort ist").
was ich damit sagen will: 1. Das ist ne super Einstellung
2. Hier sieht man eine Abwandlung der Standard-Einstellung gegenüber Emotionen u.ä., die die Frage aufkommen lässt, ob wir nur darum Angst vor dem Tod haben, Schmerz als Qual empfinden, traurig sind, weil es uns jahrtausendelang implizit vorgeschrieben wurde.
Diese Abwandlung jener Kultur ist nur SEHR nuancenhaft - man kann sich komplett anders verhalten, wenn man sich nicht nach Dogmen (v.a. impliziten!!!) richtet. Wer sich selbst eingehend analysiert (was ich stark empfehle), kann dies bestätigen.


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

> Das würde ich nicht behaupten. Sicher lassen sich viele Verhaltensweisen so eingrenzen, aber das gilt auch nur für Menschen wie die hier lebenden zu diesem Zeitpunkt in diesem Universum (bei einer Analyse wirklich universeller Werte muss man so differenzieren, auch wenn man nicht darüberhinaus forschen könnte).



Ja aber da wir von menschen sprechen sind diese einschränkungen zulässig, da (indiesem Universum usw. da man über die anderen dinge keine aussage treffen kann)



> Ich hab z.B. mal gelesen, daß in einer Inselkultur in den Philippinen (iirc) eine Regel existiert, die den Frauen vorschreibt, über Kindstot glücklich zu sein, weil es ihr NOCH mehr schaden würde, wäre sie traurig, und außerdem das Kind (irgendwas wie "an nem besseren Ort ist").
> was ich damit sagen will: 1. Das ist ne super Einstellung
> 2. Hier sieht man eine Abwandlung der Standard-Einstellung gegenüber Emotionen u.ä., die die Frage aufkommen lässt, ob wir nur darum Angst vor dem Tod haben, Schmerz als Qual empfinden, traurig sind, weil es uns jahrtausendelang implizit vorgeschrieben wurde.
> Diese Abwandlung jener Kultur ist nur SEHR nuancenhaft - man kann sich komplett anders verhalten, wenn man sich nicht nach Dogmen (v.a. impliziten!!!) richtet. Wer sich selbst eingehend analysiert (was ich stark empfehle), kann dies bestätigen.



Das sagt aber auch nur aus *WANN* man sich wie zu fühlen hat, nicht wie man diese ausdrückt (im alten japan war es üblich dass die mutter bei der beerdigung des sohnes fröhlich ist um die anderen trauernden nicht zu "belasten").

Aber sich an diese kulturellen tabus und dogmen zu halten ist eigentlich wieder ein wert an sich 

Es gibt universelle Verhaltensweisen, welche sich  in universellen Werten ausdrücken, die auslegung und interpretation dieser werte ist jedoch kulturell abhängig.
so ist das tabu ein mitglied des stammes grundlos zu töten in europa auf die gesamte Menschheit ausgeweitet, während es bei den yamomami im amazonas sehr eng ist (bringen grundsätzlich alles nicht-stammesmitglieder um).....


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dermassen verallgemeinert gibt es natürlich universelle "Werte". Aber was ist denn "du sollst nicht ohne Grund töten"? Was einen Grund zu töten ausmacht, ist schon wieder von Person zu Person verschieden, ergo: keine universellen Werte.



Das ist aber genau das, was ich meine, du sollst nicht grundlos töten beinhaltet, dass das leben an sich einen "wert" darstellt, wie hoch dieser wert ist (also welcher grund zulässig ist), ist kulturuell abhängig....


----------



## tek (29. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > ....
> 
> 
> Gut. Wir sollten in dieser Hinsicht "universell" definieren.
> ...


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

tek am 29.11.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (29. November 2005)

tek am 29.11.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und da wagt man es, einem Christen Arroganz vorzuwerfen... Oder habe ich wiedereinmal nur die feine Ironie, die Du so diskret wie eine Atomexplosion einsetztest, übersehen?  


			
				Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ha. Aus welchen genau?





> Lies ein Buch darüber. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht recherchieren deswegen.


Aber da Du diese These aufgestellt hast, bist *Du* in der Bringschuld, nicht ich.


> Denkst du, das alte Testament wurde jahrtausendelang von einem Protokollanten erstellt? von einem God-Log-Bot?


[/quote]
Nein. Das AT hat sich entwickelt, klar. Es fiel nicht so -gottgegeben- vom Himmel.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (29. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Evangelist Markus, stammte aus Ägypten, ist natürlich nur ein ZUFALL, dass die hl. Familie dahin flüchten musste, die "Mutter+Kind" Ikone - heute noch in jeder Kirche als Maria+Jesuskind = Isis+Horus
> Der "gute Hirte" röm. Symbol für einen Philanthropen.
> Maria - eigentlich eine Meeresgotteheit (im Wort Maria ist marine enthalten)
> die Germanen z.b. kannten auch einen Gott der unschuldig sterben musste - Balder
> Dämonen, Teufel usw. "heidnische" Götter


- Man weiß nicht, woher Markus stammte. Spielt auch keine Rolle.
- Der Vergleich zw. ägyptischen Gottheiten und Jesus und Maria ist ähnlich aussagekräftig wie der sog. Bibelcode, aus dem ich auch problemlos die Biene Maja herauslesen kann.
- Der gute Hirte ist ein uraltes Bild für Gottes Umgang mit seinem Volk- siehe Altes Testament.
- "Maria" ist lediglich der griechisch- lateinische Name für diese junge Frau, die Jesus gebar! Sie hieß wohl richtig "Mirijam".
- Nach christlichem Glauben starb Jesus unschuldig, ja. Aber er stand wieder auf und zog damit die Schöpfung mit sich aus der Sünde. "Balder" (nur echt ohne Hugo-Egon) tat das wohl eher nicht.
- Schon das AT spricht von den Göttern anderer Völker als "Nichtse", ergo wurden z.B. die römischen Gottheiten zuerst nicht weiter ernst genommen. Das wandelte sich aber später, da der Glaube an böse Kräfte, die Gott zuwider handeln, erstarkte. Die "heidnischen" Gottheiten wurden somit zu Dämonen "degradiert".



> Das Christentum ist ein äusserst zweifelhafter Import aus dem Nahen Osten, der uns noch dazu während der röm. Besatzung (ebenfalls interessant, Urchristen war der Wehrdienst verboten, änderte sich als die Christen mehr macht und Einfluss in Rom bekamen-haben dann auch alle heidnische Tempel angezündet) und danach von grössenwahnsinnigen Herrschern (karl der sog. große) aufgezwungen wurde.


- Das Christen den Wehrdienst leisten durften, ging nicht spontan sondern erforderte mehrere harte Debatten und Konzilien. Die Christen begannen nach der sog. Konstantinischen Wende Rom nicht mehr als den Antichristen zu sehen und fingen darob an, ihren Platz in der Gesellschaft einzunehmen, "gute Staatsbürger" zu werden. Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit der Parole "Soldaten sind Mörder", das ist abgedroschen. 
- Es wurden so gut wie keine heidnischen Tempel zerstört- man funktionierte die meisten zu Kirchen um.
- Karl der Große war alles andere als ein Chorknabe, richtig. Ohne seine Taten gutzuheißen muss man doch anerkennen, dass er dem Christentum in Europa endgültig zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.


----------



## IXS (29. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> - "Maria" ist lediglich der griechisch- lateinische Name für diese junge Frau, die Jesus gebar! Sie hieß wohl richtig "Mirijam".



Warum nicht gleich MRYM


----------



## Feuersalamander (29. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Vergleich zw. ägyptischen Gottheiten und Jesus und Maria ist ähnlich aussagekräftig wie der sog. Bibelcode, aus dem ich auch problemlos die Biene Maja herauslesen kann.



http://perso.wanadoo.es/historiaweb/egipto/osiris/index_osiris.htm

sieh doch selbst die ähnlichkeit mari+jesuskind is offensichtlich (körperhaltung Motiv  usw.)



> - Nach christlichem Glauben starb Jesus unschuldig, ja. Aber er stand wieder auf und zog damit die Schöpfung mit sich aus der Sünde. "Balder" (nur echt ohne Hugo-Egon) tat das wohl eher nicht.



auch balder wird nach ragnarök wiederauferstehen....
und ich mach nicht auch nicht über deinen glauben lustig unterlass das bitte bei den resten des alten....



> - Das Christen den Wehrdienst leisten durften, ging nicht spontan sondern erforderte mehrere harte Debatten und Konzilien. Die Christen begannen nach der sog. Konstantinischen Wende Rom nicht mehr als den Antichristen zu sehen und fingen darob an, ihren Platz in der Gesellschaft einzunehmen, "gute Staatsbürger" zu werden. Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit der Parole "Soldaten sind Mörder", das ist abgedroschen.



nein aber eine ehemals pazifistische religion wird jetzt von soldaten ausgeübt.....
wehrdienst leisten durften?, röm. Soldaten waren BERUFSSOLDATEN, eigentlich Söldner (zumindest in der Zeit des Christentums)



> - Es wurden so gut wie keine heidnischen Tempel zerstört- man funktionierte die meisten zu Kirchen um.



das ist ein netter euphemismus, und für ketzer ist der scheiterhaufen das beste, da die seele durch das feuer gereinigt wird....



> - Karl der Große war alles andere als ein Chorknabe, richtig. Ohne seine Taten gutzuheißen muss man doch anerkennen, dass er dem Christentum in Europa endgültig zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.



ja as heutiger sicht so tolerant wie bin laden: todesstrafe auf heidentum (wobei moslems im gegensatz zu katholiken ja auch glauben dass ungläubige bei rechtmäßiger lebensführung erlöst werden, und der islm die 2 buchreligionen judentum + christentum eigentlich toleriert-siehe cordoba, dass di so durchdrehen ist erst rel. neu...    ), fällung der donareiche - ungefähr so als ob man den petersdom  sprengen würde...

PS: deine sig ist sehr aufschlussreich, arianer+albiginenser wurden in div. religionskriegen bzw. kreuzzügen von ihren "mitchristen" brutal ausgerottet


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 29.11.2005 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na klar, so, wie der Pantokrator-Christus ähnlichkeit zu Zeus und Jupiter hat. Was soll das beweisen?



> - Nach christlichem Glauben starb Jesus unschuldig, ja. Aber er stand wieder auf und zog damit die Schöpfung mit sich aus der Sünde. "Balder" (nur echt ohne Hugo-Egon) tat das wohl eher nicht.





> auch balder wird nach ragnarök wiederauferstehen....
> und ich mach nicht auch nicht über deinen glauben lustig unterlass das bitte bei den resten des alten....


Wird Balder auch die gefallene Schöpfung mit sich auferstehen lassen? Wurde er für unsere Sünden gekreuzigt? 



> - Es wurden so gut wie keine heidnischen Tempel zerstört- man funktionierte die meisten zu Kirchen um.





> das ist ein netter euphemismus, und für ketzer ist der scheiterhaufen das beste, da die seele durch das feuer gereinigt wird....


Nein, ich sehe das nicht so zynisch. Die brutale Verfolgung Andersgläubiger heiße ich nicht gut, kann sie aber nicht rückgängig machen. SIe gehört zu den vielen dunklen Kapiteln der Geschichte.



> - Karl der Große war alles andere als ein Chorknabe, richtig. Ohne seine Taten gutzuheißen muss man doch anerkennen, dass er dem Christentum in Europa endgültig zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.





> ja as heutiger sicht so tolerant wie bin laden: todesstrafe auf heidentum (wobei moslems im gegensatz zu katholiken ja auch glauben dass ungläubige bei rechtmäßiger lebensführung erlöst werden, und der islm die 2 buchreligionen judentum + christentum eigentlich toleriert-siehe cordoba, dass di so durchdrehen ist erst rel. neu...    ), fällung der donareiche - ungefähr so als ob man den petersdom  sprengen würde...


Nochmals: Ich heiße nicht gut, wie Karl der Große glaubte, missionieren zu müssen (zumal er selbst ein alles andere als christliches Leben führte). Aber es kann nicht geleugnet werden, dass in der Zeit seiner Herrschaft Europa eine seit dem Ende des röm. Reiches nie gekannte kulturelle und wirtschaftliche Blüte erlebte. 
Die Donareiche wurde von Bonifatius gefällt, um den Beweis der Nichtexistenz der nordischen Götter zu erbringen. Er bezahlte diese Tat srpäter mit seinem Leben. 



> PS: deine sig ist sehr aufschlussreich, arianer+albiginenser wurden in div. religionskriegen bzw. kreuzzügen von ihren "mitchristen" brutal ausgerottet


[/quote]
Die Reaktion des Christentums auf Schismatiker und Ketzer war sehr hart und teils gnadenlos, ja. Ich rede das nicht schön; den damaligen Christen schien es aber probat zu sein, um die Einheit und Reinheit des Glaubens zu wahren.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. November 2005)

IXS am 29.11.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil es das "Y" im Hebräischen nicht gibt. Ihr Name sähe wohl so aus (ich bitte um Nachsicht, ist schon ein wenig her, dass ich mit Hebräisch zu tun hatte : 
????????


----------



## Feuersalamander (30. November 2005)

> Na klar, so, wie der Pantokrator-Christus ähnlichkeit zu Zeus und Jupiter hat. Was soll das beweisen?



es ist alles nur geklaut...




> Wird Balder auch die gefallene Schöpfung mit sich auferstehen lassen? Wurde er für unsere Sünden gekreuzigt?



Nein aber nach ragnarök wird die Welt wiederauferstehen, der Tod von Balder ist für all das notwendig....
Und dass jesus für deine sünden gestorben ist glaubst du, ich tendiere eher zu der moslemischen sichtweise wonach isa (jesus)  gerettet wurde da kein Gott so grausam ist ....



> - Karl der Große war alles andere als ein Chorknabe, richtig. Ohne seine Taten gutzuheißen muss man doch anerkennen, dass er dem Christentum in Europa endgültig zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.



Eben uns wurde eine fremde Religion aufgedrängt....



> Aber es kann nicht geleugnet werden, dass in der Zeit seiner Herrschaft Europa eine seit dem Ende des röm. Reiches nie gekannte kulturelle und wirtschaftliche Blüte erlebte.



Lies einmal nach was die Moslems (die zu der zeit eine echte wirtschaftl. u. kulture Blüte hatten) über die barbaren aus dem Norden dachten....




> Die Reaktion des Christentums auf Schismatiker und Ketzer war sehr hart und teils gnadenlos, ja. Ich rede das nicht schön; den damaligen Christen schien es aber probat zu sein, um die Einheit und Reinheit des Glaubens zu wahren.



Die Einheit und reinheit des glaubens kostete zu vielen Menschen das leben als dass ich dem christentum die story von der nächstenliebe nicht abkaufe...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 30.11.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Na klar, so, wie der Pantokrator-Christus ähnlichkeit zu Zeus und Jupiter hat. Was soll das beweisen?
> 
> 
> es ist alles nur geklaut...


Nein, es gibt lediglich Parallelen. Ich halte es sowieso für heikel, poly- mit monotheisten Religionen zu vergleichen.



> Wird Balder auch die gefallene Schöpfung mit sich auferstehen lassen? Wurde er für unsere Sünden gekreuzigt?





> Nein aber nach ragnarök wird die Welt wiederauferstehen, der Tod von Balder ist für all das notwendig....
> Und dass jesus für deine sünden gestorben ist glaubst du, ich tendiere eher zu der moslemischen sichtweise wonach isa (jesus)  gerettet wurde da kein Gott so grausam ist ....


So wie nach der Apokalypse. 
Jesus konnte nicht gerettet werden, sein Tod war notwendig zum Heil der Welt. 



> - Karl der Große war alles andere als ein Chorknabe, richtig. Ohne seine Taten gutzuheißen muss man doch anerkennen, dass er dem Christentum in Europa endgültig zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.





> Eben uns wurde eine fremde Religion aufgedrängt....


[ironie]Oh ja, die negativen Folgen dieser Zwangsmissionierung machen unser Leben ja auch nahezu unerträglich, gell? Unser Europa sähe mit den alten Religionen bestimmt viel besser aus, oder? [/ironie]



> Aber es kann nicht geleugnet werden, dass in der Zeit seiner Herrschaft Europa eine seit dem Ende des röm. Reiches nie gekannte kulturelle und wirtschaftliche Blüte erlebte.





> Lies einmal nach was die Moslems (die zu der zeit eine echte wirtschaftl. u. kulture Blüte hatten) über die barbaren aus dem Norden dachten....


Warum sollte ich Propaganda lesen? Im Ernst: Die moslemischen Reiche erlebten ebenfalls eine enrome kulturelle Blüten und brachten sie sogar mit nach Europa (Spanien); viele antike philosophische Schriften verdanken wir allein dem Islam.



> Die Reaktion des Christentums auf Schismatiker und Ketzer war sehr hart und teils gnadenlos, ja. Ich rede das nicht schön; den damaligen Christen schien es aber probat zu sein, um die Einheit und Reinheit des Glaubens zu wahren.





> Die Einheit und reinheit des glaubens kostete zu vielen Menschen das leben als dass ich dem christentum die story von der nächstenliebe nicht abkaufe...


[/quote]
Die Einheit und Reinheit des Glaubens war das wertvollste überhaupt für die damaligen Menschen, nur so kann man die Härte verstehen, mit der gegen Andersgläubige vorgegangen wurde. Und ja, man dachte, man täte denen einen Gefallen, in dem man sie verfolgte und zu bekehren versuchte!


----------



## IXS (30. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 30.11.2005 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 29.11.2005 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, meinte eigentlich MRJM 
Ausgesprochen "Meriem"... 
Die alte hebräische Schrift kannte die geschriebenen Vokale nur bei besonderer Betonung. 
Ein Beispiel für die Schreibweise: NZM -> Enzem (Enzym)
Anmerkung: "Enzyme" stammt aus dem Hebräischen.


----------



## Feuersalamander (30. November 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 30.11.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich Propaganda lesen? Im Ernst: Die moslemischen Reiche erlebten ebenfalls eine enrome kulturelle Blüten und brachten sie sogar mit nach Europa (Spanien); viele antike philosophische Schriften verdanken wir allein dem Islam.



Propaganda lol, die versuchten mit Karl dem Großen zu handlen....

Ebenfalls ist witzig während die Europäer sich in ihrem Dreck suhlten legten die Araber dort bewässerungenn an usw.

Währen die Europäer juden und andersgläubige verfolgten, genossen die Christen und juden odrt religionsfreiheit.

Ausserdem sind nicht viele sondern fast ALLE antiken Philisophen über die Moslems zu gekommen, immerhin wurde die platonische akademie von justinian den I. -christl. Herrscher+Theologe nach fast 1000 Jahren geschlossen und das Verbot ausgesprochen in Athen Philosphie zu lehren...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. November 2005)

IXS am 30.11.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 30.11.2005 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich gibt es im Hebräischen gar keine echten Vokale in unserem Sinne. Höchstens Vokalbuchstaben (matres lectionis) bzw. die masoretische "Interpunktion", die im Nachhinein eingefügt wurde, um das Lesen der Hl. Schrift zu erleichtern- denn: mit der Vokalisation ändert sich auch die Bedeutung eines Wortes.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. November 2005)

Feuersalamander am 30.11.2005 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 30.11.2005 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt.


----------



## ElNonsk (30. November 2005)

IVIirWirdSchlecht am 28.11.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas dazu: Die gesamte griechische Philosophie spricht nie von der Nächstenliebe.
> -> ach, du kennst die gesamte griech. philosphie?
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich mit Thales, Anaximander, Anaximenes, Pythagoras, Xenophanes, Parmenides, Zenon von Elea, Heraklit, Empedokles, Anaxagoras, Leukipp, Demokrit, den Sophisten, Sokrates, Platon, Aristoteles, den Epikuräern, den Stoikern und dem Neuplatonismus ein bisschen auseinandergesetzt und maße mir jetzt mal an, mich zumindest ein bisschen in der griechischen Philosophie auszukennen. Aber du hast vollkommen Recht mit deiner Aussage, dass ich nicht die gesamte griech. Philosophie kenne. 



> Aber was hat das mit gott zu tun?
> -> nix


a) Habe ich etwa etwas anderes behauptet?  


> Kann ich wenn ich kein christ bin etwa keine nächstenliebe ausführen?
> -> doch klar, aber sag das net den fundamentalisten oder fanatikern


Siehe a).


> Kann ich agnostiker sein und trotzdem eine moral haben?
> -> natürlich


Siehe a).


> Moral und Nächstenliebe sind noch lange kein anzeichen für eine gottheit
> -> siehe oben


Siehe a).


> und das Christentum hat diese werte, wie schon geschrieben wurde, auch nicht gepachtet.
> -> siehe oben


Na also, endlich mal etwas, das in Kontrast zu dem steht, was ich gesagt habe.
Wie ich bereits zuvor geschrieben, bin ich der Ansicht, dass es die Prinzipien der *christlichen *Nächstenliebe nicht vor dem Beginn des Christentum gegeben hat. Jemand hat zuvor geschrieben, dass man ja auch nach dem Prinzip "Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu, das füg auch keinem anderen zu" früher gehandelt hat. Die Epikuräer hatten ebenfalls dieses Prinzip (das ist nur ein Beispiel; mir ist bewusst, dass es dieses Pr. schon viel früher gegeben hat). Das Problem an der Sache ist aber, dass ich dieses Prinzip immer noch als opportunistisch ansehe. Schließlich schade ich jemandem nicht, weil ich will, dass er mir auch keinen Schaden zufügt. Wenn ich aber christliche Nächstenliebe ausübe, so tue ich dies (oder sollte ich zumindest), ohne Hintergedanken zu haben. Dass sich dabei Zufriedenheit einstellt, ist eine (mögliche) Folge. Die christliche Nächstenliebe ist aber nicht (unbedingt) darauf eingerichtet.
Ich mache dazu ein Beispiel aus der Nikomachischen Ethik des Aristoteles:
"Das Leben von sochen, die tugendgemäß handeln, ist auch an sich genussreich. Denn das Genießen gehört zu den seelischen Dingen und einem jeden ist genussreich, wozu er sich hingezogen fühlt, das Pferd dem Pferdeliebhaber, das Schauspiel dem Liebhaber von Schauspielen; ebenso das Gerechte dem Freund der Gerechtigkeit und überhaupt das Tugendgemäße dem Freund der Tugend. Ihr Leben bedarf nicht zusätzlich der Lust wie eines Umhangs, sondern es hat die Lust in sich selber. Dazu kommt, dass jeder, der sich nicht an edlen Taten freut, auch nicht gut ist. Denn man wird niemanden gerecht nennen, der sich nicht am gerechten Handeln freut, oder großzügig, der sich nicht an großzügigen Taten freut, und ebenso beim übrigen. Wenn es also so ist, dann sind doch wohl die tugendgemäßen Handlungen an sich genussreich."
Kurz gesagt: "Tugendgemäße Handlungen" sind nach Aristoteles genussreich, aber jemand handelt nicht tugendhaft, weil er den Genuss (eigentlich meint er die "Glückseligkeit") erlangen will, sondern der Genuss stellt sich ein, weil er eben tugendhaft handelt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit der christlichen Nächstenliebe. Man handelt nicht nach ihr, um eigene Zufriedenheit zu erlangen, sondern die Zufriedenheit stellt sich ein, weil man nach dem Prinzip der christlichen Nächstenliebe handelt.


----------



## aph (30. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 30.11.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: "Tugendgemäße Handlungen" sind nach Aristoteles genussreich, aber jemand handelt nicht tugendhaft, weil er den Genuss (eigentlich meint er die "Glückseligkeit") erlangen will, sondern der Genuss stellt sich ein, weil er eben tugendhaft handelt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit der christlichen Nächstenliebe. Man handelt nicht nach ihr, um eigene Zufriedenheit zu erlangen, sondern die Zufriedenheit stellt sich ein, weil man nach dem Prinzip der christlichen Nächstenliebe handelt.



Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?

Handelt der Nächstenliebende total selbstlos und ist anschließend "überrascht", dass dies für ihn selbst einen Genuss verursacht? Das wäre wohl ziemlich naiv. Mag sein, dass ein Schwerverbrecher wirklich mal von diesem Genuss überrascht ist, wenn er das erst mal selbstlos handelt. Aber schon beim 2. Mal weiß er es vorher - genau das will man ja erreichen, wenn man jemanden zur Nächstenliebe mahnt: Dass er künftig WEISS, dass es ihm hilft, wenn er so handelt.

Du kannst das gar nicht ausschließen. Das heißt, Nächstenliebende sind niemals selbstlos.


----------



## ElNonsk (30. November 2005)

aph am 30.11.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?
> 
> Handelt der Nächstenliebende total selbstlos und ist anschließend "überrascht", dass dies für ihn selbst einen Genuss verursacht? Das wäre wohl ziemlich naiv. Mag sein, dass ein Schwerverbrecher wirklich mal von diesem Genuss überrascht ist, wenn er das erst mal selbstlos handelt. Aber schon beim 2. Mal weiß er es vorher - genau das will man ja erreichen, wenn man jemanden zur Nächstenliebe mahnt: Dass er künftig WEISS, dass es ihm hilft, wenn er so handelt.
> 
> Du kannst das gar nicht ausschließen. Das heißt, Nächstenliebende sind niemals selbstlos.


Er kann überrascht sein, muss es aber nicht. Aber das ist auch nicht der Punkt, von dem ich gesprochen habe. Nur weil jemand weiß, dass ihm die Nächstenliebe Zufriedenheit verschaffen kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er sie "ausübt", um sich selbst Zufriedenheit zu verschaffen. Sie entsteht als Folge, aber sie ist nicht der Grund dafür, dass man christliche Nächstenliebe lebt. Aber das habe ich ja weiter oben bereits genauer erläutert.


----------



## aph (30. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 30.11.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann überrascht sein, muss es aber nicht. Aber das ist auch nicht der Punkt, von dem ich gesprochen habe. Nur weil jemand weiß, dass ihm die Nächstenliebe Zufriedenheit verschaffen kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er sie "ausübt", um sich selbst Zufriedenheit zu verschaffen. Sie entsteht als Folge, aber sie ist nicht der Grund dafür, dass man christliche Nächstenliebe lebt. Aber das habe ich ja weiter oben bereits genauer erläutert.



Ja hast du, aber nicht überzeugend. Wenn Aristoteles sagt "Nächstenliebe ist gut, weil man dann die eigene Wohltat genießen kann", ist das nichts anderes als das was ein Christ tut. Auch wenn er behauptet, er betreibe die Nächstenliebe ohne Grund. Dann lügt er eben. Der Mensch tut nichts einfach so, er denkt sich doch immer was dabei. Er macht es halt, weil er es richtig findet. Etwas zu tun, was man richtig findet, bereitet dem Menschen Vergnügen. Lässt sich schlecht verhindern, oder? Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, die christliche Nächstenliebe ist genausowenig selbstlos wie die früheren Varianten desselben.


----------



## ElNonsk (30. November 2005)

aph am 30.11.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hast du, aber nicht überzeugend. Wenn Aristoteles sagt "Nächstenliebe ist gut, weil man dann die eigene Wohltat genießen kann", ist das nichts anderes als das was ein Christ tut. Auch wenn er behauptet, er betreibe die Nächstenliebe ohne Grund. Dann lügt er eben. Der Mensch tut nichts einfach so, er denkt sich doch immer was dabei. Er macht es halt, weil er es richtig findet. Etwas zu tun, was man richtig findet, bereitet dem Menschen Vergnügen. Lässt sich schlecht verhindern, oder? Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, die christliche Nächstenliebe ist genausowenig selbstlos wie die früheren Varianten desselben.


Aristoteles sagt nicht, dass die Tugend (die Nächstenliebe kommt bei Aristoteles nicht vor -> haben wir ja bereits zuvor besprochen) gut ist, weil man die eigene Wohltat genießen kann. In dem Text über "Die Tugend" der Nikomachischen Ethik definiert Aristoteles ziemlich genau, was für ihn eine Tugend darstellt, nämlich das "rechte Maß". Diese Tugend ist für ihn deshalb gut, weil, ich zitiere, "...Dinge dieser Art ihrer Natur nach durch Mangel und Übermaß zugrunde gehen." Die Tugend verhindert also das "Zugrundegehen" und ist deshalb gut und nicht weil der Mensch Wohlgefallen an der Tugend hat. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der christlichen Nächstenliebe -> siehe oben.
Du wirfst mir vor nicht überzeugend auf dich zu wirken. Das akzeptiere ich. Aber ebenso kann ich dir vorwerfen, mich nicht zu überzeugen. Wenn du sagst "Dann lügt er eben", so stellst du eine haltlose Behauptung ohne Beweis auf. Außerdem ziehst du einen falschen Schluss: Der Mensch findet es richtig, die christliche Nächstenliebe zu leben. Daraus kann er noch keinen Vorteil ziehen. Nun kommst du aber wieder mit dem Argument, dass er daraus Zufriedenheit ziehen kann. Etwas Gegenteiliges habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Nur sagst du nun plötzlich, dass die christliche Nächstenliebe nicht selbstlos ist, weil man an ihr Gefallen findet/durch sie Zufriedenheit erlangt. Aber genau hier ist deine Conclusio schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Die christliche Nächstenliebe ist nur dann nicht selbstlos, wenn die Prämisse gilt, dass sie den Zweck hat, die eigene Zufriedenheit zu steigern. Du selbst sagst aber ja, dass ein Mensch die christliche Nächstenliebe lebt, weil er sie für richtig hält.


----------



## aph (30. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 30.11.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sagst du nun plötzlich, dass die christliche Nächstenliebe nicht selbstlos ist, weil man an ihr Gefallen findet/durch sie Zufriedenheit erlangt. Aber genau hier ist deine Conclusio schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Die christliche Nächstenliebe ist nur dann nicht selbstlos, wenn die Prämisse gilt, dass sie den Zweck hat, die eigene Zufriedenheit zu steigern. Du selbst sagst aber ja, dass ein Mensch die christliche Nächstenliebe lebt, weil er sie für richtig hält.



Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Niemand würde Nächstenliebe praktizieren, wenn er sie nicht für richtig hielte. Und das heißt, er hat was davon, wenn er sie lebt, denn dann wird er zufriedener. Logischerweise weiß er das schon vorher, sonst hielte er es nicht für richtig. Da beißt sich der Hund in den Schwanz.

Du tust so, als wäre ein Christ jedes Mal wieder überrascht über den Effekt der Nächstenliebe auf sich selbst.


----------



## ElNonsk (30. November 2005)

aph am 30.11.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Niemand würde Nächstenliebe praktizieren, wenn er sie nicht für richtig hielte. Und das heißt, er hat was davon, wenn er sie lebt, denn dann wird er zufriedener. Logischerweise weiß er das schon vorher, sonst hielte er es nicht für richtig. Da beißt sich der Hund in den Schwanz.
> 
> Du tust so, als wäre ein Christ jedes Mal wieder überrascht über den Effekt der Nächstenliebe auf sich selbst.


Tut mir leid, aber da ist schon wieder ein Denkfehler. Wenn man etwas tut, das man für richtig hält, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man davon etwas hat.
Dazu ein kleines (dummes *g*) Beispiel:
Angenommen ich könnte ohne Probleme an die Raubkopie eines Computerspiels kommen, das ich unbedingt haben möchte. Ich nehme ebenfalls an, dass man mir auf keinerlei Weise nachweisen könnte, dass ich diese Raubkopie gebraucht hätte. Ich würde durch den Gebrauch derselben aber viel Geld sparen. Trotzdem würde ich mir die Vollversion kaufen oder darauf warten, dass das Spiel billiger wird, weil ich es nicht für richtig halte, nicht für das Spiel zu bezahlen.
Mir erwächst kein Vorteil daraus, dass ich das tue, was ich für richtig halte (und sag jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder, dass ich mich besser fühle und deshalb auf die Raubkopie verzichte), sondern vielleicht sogar ein Nachteil. Deswegen halte ich es aber trotzdem für richtig.
(noch eine weitere Bitte: Reitet bitte nicht zuviel auf dem Beispiel herum, ich weiß, dass es weitaus bessere gibt, aber mir ist spontan nichts Besseres eingefallen)

Dein zweiter Einwand ist einfach falsch. Ich habe doch erst im Beitrag darüber geschrieben, dass jmd. über den Effekt der Nächstenliebe überrascht sein kann oder auch nicht.


----------



## Feuersalamander (30. November 2005)

ElNonsk am 30.11.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem an der Sache ist aber, dass ich dieses Prinzip immer noch als opportunistisch ansehe. Schließlich schade ich jemandem nicht, weil ich will, dass er mir auch keinen Schaden zufügt. Wenn ich aber christliche Nächstenliebe ausübe, so tue ich dies (oder sollte ich zumindest), ohne Hintergedanken zu haben.



Es gibt einige interessante Experimente aus der Spieltheorie dazu, dass tit-for-tat  
prinzip also gleiches mit gleichen zu beantworten setzt sich langfristig immer durch.

die Tugenden des aristoteles, welche ja in der christl. Nächstenliebe gemündet hat (albertus magus hat ja sein leben versucht den heiden aristo mit dem christentum im einklang zu bringen) ist schliesslich aus diesem prinzip entstande, denn wenn ich weis, das mein gegenüber gleiches mit gleichem beantwortet ist besser zu jedem net lieb und freundlich zu sein.

Warum sich dieses prinzip bisheute nicht durchgesetzt hat? Weil wir den grossteil unserer zeit darauf verschwenden andere zu bescheissen......


----------



## aph (1. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 30.11.2005 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen ich könnte ohne Probleme an die Raubkopie eines Computerspiels kommen, das ich unbedingt haben möchte. Ich nehme ebenfalls an, dass man mir auf keinerlei Weise nachweisen könnte, dass ich diese Raubkopie gebraucht hätte. Ich würde durch den Gebrauch derselben aber viel Geld sparen. Trotzdem würde ich mir die Vollversion kaufen oder darauf warten, dass das Spiel billiger wird, weil ich es nicht für richtig halte, nicht für das Spiel zu bezahlen.
> Mir erwächst kein Vorteil daraus, dass ich das tue, was ich für richtig halte (und sag jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder, dass ich mich besser fühle und deshalb auf die Raubkopie verzichte), sondern vielleicht sogar ein Nachteil. Deswegen halte ich es aber trotzdem für richtig.



Genau das ist aber der Punkt. Du fühlst dich doch besser, als wenn du raubkopieren würdest. Sonst würdest du nicht so handeln. Das kann sogar materielle Nachteile aufwiegen. Es bleibt dennoch so, dass du insgesamt zu deinem Vorteil handelst.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (1. Dezember 2005)

wieder ein beweis für mich, was für rückständige ansichten in amerika herrschen. [/quote]


Wenn man rückständig ist müsste man doch auch mal vorankommen, oder??


----------



## TBrain (1. Dezember 2005)

Feuersalamander am 30.11.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einige interessante Experimente aus der Spieltheorie dazu, dass tit-for-tat
> prinzip also gleiches mit gleichen zu beantworten setzt sich langfristig immer durch.



Tit-For-Tat stellt sich in der Spieltheorie aber nicht von allein ein, es ist eine Strategie um Situationen herauszufinden, die ohne Strategie ausweglos sind.



> die Tugenden des aristoteles, welche ja in der christl. Nächstenliebe gemündet hat (albertus magus hat ja sein leben versucht den heiden aristo mit dem christentum im einklang zu bringen) ist schliesslich aus diesem prinzip entstande, denn wenn ich weis, das mein gegenüber gleiches mit gleichem beantwortet ist besser zu jedem net lieb und freundlich zu sein.
> 
> Warum sich dieses prinzip bisheute nicht durchgesetzt hat? Weil wir den grossteil unserer zeit darauf verschwenden andere zu bescheissen......



Es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es seit Aristoteles (und noch früher) mehrere hundert Milliarden neue Menschen gegeben hat, die immer wieder neu Werte lernen und akzeptieren müssen.


----------



## IXS (1. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 01.12.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es seit Aristoteles (und noch früher) mehrere hundert Milliarden neue Menschen gegeben hat, die immer wieder neu Werte lernen und akzeptieren müssen.



So ist das....

Man kann 6 Milliarden Menschen von einer Tatsache überzeugt haben. Morgen kommt einer daher und weiß von nichts, zweifelt und stellt dich als Lügner dar.


----------



## Feuersalamander (1. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 01.12.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuersalamander am 30.11.2005 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meinte, dass wenn verschiedene Strategien aufeinandertreffen (z.B. immer bescheissen, immer fair sein und eben tit-for-tat) das tit-for-tat prinzip am erfolgreichsten ist



> Es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es seit Aristoteles (und noch früher) mehrere hundert Milliarden neue Menschen gegeben hat, die immer wieder neu Werte lernen und akzeptieren müssen.



Ich denke es liegt eher daran, dass wenn keine Konsequenzen zu erwarten sind, die menschen immer den bequemsten/leichtesten weg gehen (z.b. es it verboten müll auf die strasse zu werfen, wenn mich keiner dabei sieht werden die meisten menschen den müll auf die strasse werfen anstatt zum nächsten mülleimer zu gehen)


----------



## ElNonsk (1. Dezember 2005)

aph am 01.12.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist aber der Punkt. Du fühlst dich doch besser, als wenn du raubkopieren würdest. Sonst würdest du nicht so handeln. Das kann sogar materielle Nachteile aufwiegen. Es bleibt dennoch so, dass du insgesamt zu deinem Vorteil handelst.


Wir bewegen uns im Kreis   
Du sagst, ich würde mich besser fühlen, wenn ich nicht raubkopiere. Das kann, muss aber nicht stimmen. Aber nehmen wir mal an, dass es stimmt. Du schließt daraus wiederum, dass ich nicht raubkopieren würde, weil ich mich deshalb besser fehlen würde. Und genau hier liegt der Denkfehler. Ich raubkopiere nicht, weil ich das Raubkopieren nicht für richtig halte. Der Grund für mein Handeln ist also nicht der mögliche Vorteil, der sich einstellen kann, sondern der Fakt, dass ich das Raubkopieren" nicht für richtig halte.
Aber ich merke schon, da kommen wir einfach nicht weiter *g*

Trotzdem versuche ich es noch mit einem Beispiel:
Viele Christen starben für ihren Glauben unter dem römischen Kaiser Caligula. Sie schworen ihrem Glauben nicht ab, obwohl sie dadurch ihr Leben hätten retten können. Sie taten dies, weil sie es für richtig hielten. Welchen Vorteil hätten sie aus ihrem Tun gezogen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bewegen uns im Kreis
> Du sagst, ich würde mich besser fühlen, wenn ich nicht raubkopiere. Das kann, muss aber nicht stimmen. Aber nehmen wir mal an, dass es stimmt. Du schließt daraus wiederum, dass ich nicht raubkopieren würde, weil ich mich deshalb besser fehlen würde. Und genau hier liegt der Denkfehler. Ich raubkopiere nicht, weil ich das Raubkopieren nicht für richtig halte. Der Grund für mein Handeln ist also nicht der mögliche Vorteil, der sich einstellen kann, sondern der Fakt, dass ich das Raubkopieren" nicht für richtig halte.


Wenn du etwas für richtig hältst, dann findest du es automatisch gut, daher ist es schon das gute Gefühl ("das richtige zu tun"). Außerdem sehe ich hier nicht die unmittelbare christliche Nächstenliebe, außer dass du rechtmäßig für ein Produkt bezahlst  




> Trotzdem versuche ich es noch mit einem Beispiel:
> Viele Christen starben für ihren Glauben unter dem römischen Kaiser Caligula. Sie schworen ihrem Glauben nicht ab, obwohl sie dadurch ihr Leben hätten retten können. Sie taten dies, weil sie es für richtig hielten. Welchen Vorteil hätten sie aus ihrem Tun gezogen?


Schönes Beispiel, aber auch hier: wo ist da die Nächstenliebe?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Dezember 2005)

Dimebag am 29.11.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 29.11.2005 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich dir auch zu aber:


> Und ich finde Sachen dieser Art sind ebenso "grundsätzlich" wie nicht jedem in die Fresse schlagen.



und das ist eben nicht gleich zu sehen. Ich beziehe mich auf "Werte" und Eigenschaften, die schon seit der Entstehung des Menschen existieren bzw sich entwickelt haben. Du denkst zu sehr an heute und die aktuellen Problemen zwischen Kulturen (mit "auf die Fresse hauen" meine ich, dass du nicht grundlos in deinem Umfeld Leute angreifst bzw dass dies in jeder Gesellschaft bestraft wird, wie hoch ist dabei völlig nebensächlich)

Ich hab das die ganze Zeit aus dem Blickwinkel der Evolution bzw. Geschichte des Menschen gesehen: Was ist ist notwendig, um als Individuum in einer Gruppe leben zu können? Welche sozialen Fähigkeiten entwickeln die Individuum automatisch in der Gruppe, wenn diese auch weiter existieren soll.
Dabei entstanden eben auch Dinge, wie mein Beispiel mit dem kranken, alten Menschen der Steinzeit, der  immer noch von den Mitgliedern der Gruppe versorgt und beschützt wird, obwohl dies nur Nachteile für die gesamte Gruppe hat.


----------



## ElNonsk (1. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 01.12.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du etwas für richtig hältst, dann findest du es automatisch gut, daher ist es schon das gute Gefühl ("das richtige zu tun"). Außerdem sehe ich hier nicht die unmittelbare christliche Nächstenliebe, außer dass du rechtmäßig für ein Produkt bezahlst


Man merkt, dass du dir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hast (nur zur Information: Dies ist kein Vorwurf, sondern nur eine Feststellung). 
Wie ich bereits mehrmals geschrieben habe, leugne ich keinesfalls, dass man etwas gut finden kann, das man auch für richtig hält. Aber man zieht einen falschen Schluss, wenn man behauptet, dass man etwas tut, das man für richtig hält, weil jmd. daraus ein Vorteil erwachsen kann. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass das obere Beispiel nicht unmittelbar mit der christlichen Nächstenliebe zu tun hat (was ich auch nie behauptet habe -> also ich muss schon sagen, was mir in diesem Thread alles in den Mund gelegt wird, tz, tz, tz  ). Es soll aber zeigen, dass man, wenn man etwas macht, das man für richtig hält, es aus dem Grund tut, weil man es für richtig hält und nicht weil man daraus einen Vorteil erlangen kann.



> Trotzdem versuche ich es noch mit einem Beispiel:
> Viele Christen starben für ihren Glauben unter dem römischen Kaiser Caligula. Sie schworen ihrem Glauben nicht ab, obwohl sie dadurch ihr Leben hätten retten können. Sie taten dies, weil sie es für richtig hielten. Welchen Vorteil hätten sie aus ihrem Tun gezogen?





> Schönes Beispiel, aber auch hier: wo ist da die Nächstenliebe?


Siehe oben!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ..


Nun, ich hab den Thread gelesen, aber hab ich ihn vielleicht falsch verstanden?
Du wolltest uns doch erklären, warum christliche Nächstenliebe keine eigene Gegenleistung beinhaltet :-o
Und da gehe ich davon aus, dass du Beispiele für Nächstenliebe bringst und nicht für irgendwas anderes. Ist das so abwegig?


----------



## TBrain (1. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll aber zeigen, dass man, wenn man etwas macht, das man für richtig hält, es aus dem Grund tut, weil man es für richtig hält und nicht weil man daraus einen Vorteil erlangen kann.



Ja und indem du etwas tust, was deiner Meinung nach richtig ist, entsteht dir ein Vorteil. Kein monetärer, das ist klar, dein Benefit besteht eben in dem *Gefühl *das richtige getan zu haben.

und dieses *Gefühl* schätzt du als so wertvoll ein, dass es evtluelle finanzielle Nachteile, etc übersteigt.

kapiert?


----------



## kay2 (1. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem versuche ich es noch mit einem Beispiel:
> Viele Christen starben für ihren Glauben unter dem römischen Kaiser Caligula. Sie schworen ihrem Glauben nicht ab, obwohl sie dadurch ihr Leben hätten retten können. Sie taten dies, weil sie es für richtig hielten. Welchen Vorteil hätten sie aus ihrem Tun gezogen?




Sie kommen ins Paradies, seelenheil, gottes gnade etc. ?

Ich meine, darum gehts doch bei der ganzen Sache.

Das ewige Leben im paradies.


Dafür sterben auch manche leute wenn es sein muss.


Aber auch hier sieht man wieder: keine tat ohne gegenleistung.


----------



## Klon1234 (1. Dezember 2005)

> Aber auch hier sieht man wieder: keine tat ohne gegenleistung.


Ok, ein weiteres Beispiel für christliche Nächstenliebe: Es gibt da einen in der Schulklasse, der wird andauernd fertig gemacht und im Verlauf eines Streitgesprächs wollen ihn ein paar Leute verprügeln. Du stellst dich als Christ natürlich dazwischen (solltest es zumindest) und bekommst eventuell eine aufs Maul! Dafür bekommst du im ersten Moment nichts angenehmes zurück! Du hast dem Typen zwar die Dresche erspart, hast aber selber einen drauf bekommen. Was hast du also davon gehabt? Hast du eine Gegenleistung für dein Handeln bekommen (außer die Prügel)? Nein.

Außerdem: Nächstenliebe soll angewand werden, ohne dass man erwartet, dafür eine Leistung zurück zu bekommen! Klar, dass kommt häufig vor, aber es sollte nie das Ziel von Nächstenliebe sein! Und das ist es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht! Desweiteren schließe ich mich EINonsk in vielen seiner Punkte zu!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## TBrain (1. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 01.12.2005 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du also davon gehabt? Hast du eine Gegenleistung für dein Handeln bekommen (außer die Prügel)? Nein.



Und wenn du Abends im Bett liegst und an die Decke schaust denkst du dir: hey das war doch klasse dass ich dem Typen in der Schule geholfen habe.


Aber irgendwie ist die ganze Diskussion sinnlos, es macht keinen Unterschied aus welchen Beweggründen man etwas tut, was man für richtig hält!


----------



## Postal-Dude (1. Dezember 2005)

HI!

Ich zitiere zu dem thema mal eine Band:

Du bezahlst für ihren Segen
Für die Angst vor dem Tod
Dein Geld hält sie am Leben
Gibt ihnen ihr täglich Brot
Du hängst an ihren Lippen
Und Du glaubst, daß Du sie brauchst
Dann klammer Dich an sie
Bis Du verfaulst

Ich scheiße auf die Kirche
Ihren Papst und seinen Segen
Ich brauch’ ihn nicht als Krücke
Ich kann alleine leben
Falls Du das nicht kannst
Ja, falls Du ihn brauchst
Werde mit ihm glücklich
Doch zwing mir nicht Deinen Glauben auf

Zensur und Moralismus
Ist alles was sie bringt
Eine halbe Erlösung
Der Himmel stinkt
Und Du willst für sie sterben
In ihrem Namen
Für die Kirche
Für ein Amen

Ich pisse auf den Papst
Und seine römische Zentrale
Auf den Vatikan
Und seine Sklaven
Ich glaube nicht an eure Worte
Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt
Denn wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat
Braucht auch keinen Gott

Ich scheiße auf die Kirche
Ihren Papst und seinen Segen
Ich brauch’ ihn nicht als Krücke
Ich kann alleine leben
Falls Du das nicht kannst
Ja, falls Du ihn brauchst
Dann werde mit ihm glücklich
Doch zwing mir nicht Deinen Glauben auf

Ich pisse auf den Papst
Und seine römische zentrale
Auf den Vatikan
Und seine Sklaven
Ich glaube nicht an eure Worte
Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt
Denn wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat
Braucht auch keinen Gott 


bye,TheDude.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Aaalso, zunächsteinmal eine dicke Entschuldigung, ich habe nicht genug Zeit gehabt hier eingehend antworten zu können, wer meine Texte kennt weiss dass ich an einem solchen zu einem solchen Thema wie hier auch meine Zeit sitz, wie wohl die meisten Forenuser die sich hier um Argumente bemühen - ich ziehe jedoch gerade um nach Bochum wie manch einer wissen mag und da gabs mal wieder ordentlich zu tun (bis 3 Uhr nachts Sperrmüll rausräumen.. juhuu..)

Das Thema hat sich anscheinend nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt an und für sich, das ist aber wohl auch zu erwarten da der "Konflikt" schon ein paar Jahrhunderte andauert.





			
				Doc_Holiday am 29.11.2005 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kommen wir zur anderen Problematik, namentlich "Die Bibel".
> >
> > Die Bibel ist ein unterhaltsamer Roman über einen jungen Visionär der es mit einigem Charisma und Selbstinszenierung zu einer beträchtlichen ideellen Folgschaft gebracht hat. Dazu kommen viele viele Mythen und Legenden die dazugedichtet wurden und die Übernahme alter Verhaltenslehren sowie eine zur damaligen zeit sicher bitter notwendige moralische Zeigefingerweisung hin zu "mehr Menschlichkeit".
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich damit auch nicht aussagen, aber es geht eben im Grunde doch um diesen Visionär, also kann man zusammenfassend grob festhalten dass es ein Roman über diesen Mann ist - natürlich gibt es dabei noch viele andere Erzählungen, aber die haben im Grunde alle (indirekt) damit zu tun, das ist als ob man in einem Roman die Erzählerfigur wechselt aber thematisch "bei der Sache" bleibt. Dass das längst nicht ausschließlich der Fall ist, ist doch klar - dann wär es auch recht fade geworden auf lange Sicht.



> Tatsächlich? In welcher anderen Religion findest Du von Anfang an solche Gebote wie im AT? Was ist z.B. mit dem Gebot der Sabbatsruhe? Mit dem siebenjährigen Zyklus, der die Feldarbeit im siebten Jahr ruhen lassen sollte? Mit der Freilassung der Sklaven alle sieben Jahre? Dem gebotenen Respekt vor den Eltern (auch und grade, wenn sie alt und krank und somit -gesellschaftlich betrachtet- wertlos wurden)?
> Ich behaupte gar nicht, dass das Christentum in jeder Hinsicht revolutionär Neues geschaffen hat. Viele Verhaltensnormen, die das Christentum fordert, gehören aus unserer Warte natürlich zum "gesunden Menschenverstand". Aber warum wurden sie erst in den 10 Geboten bzw. der Bergpredigt erstmals fixiert, wenn sie doch allgemeiner Konsens sein sollen?



Der "gebotene Respekt" findet sich in einer noch weitaus intensiveren Form beispielsweise im konfuzianismus, dieser beruft sich beispielsweise auf 3 soziale Pflichten aller seiner Anhänger, namentlich sind dies:

Loyalität (wörtl. "Untertanentreue") 
kindliche Pietät (wörtl. "Verehrung der Eltern und Ahne") 
Anstand und Sitte (umfasst alle Umgangsformen, sowohl unter den Menschen (Höflichkeit u. Etikette) als auch zwischen Menschen und der übersinnlichen Welt (Zeremonien, Opferriten) 

Da findet man dann auch gleich noch die Ausdrücke "Anstand" und "Sitte". Damit meint der Konfuzianismus unter Anderem eben auch, dass man sich nicht mal kurz aus Lust und laune die Kehle aufschneidet gegenseitig. Der Konfuzianismus ist mehrere hundert jahre älter als das Christentum und erhebt nichteinmal den Anspruch eine Religion zu sein, sondern vielmehr ist es eine Art Sittenlehre bzw. Art und Weise sich miteinander zu arrangieren, wobei die Ahnenverehrung die des Christentums um ein Vielfaches übertrifft und auch dem Grunde nach sämtliche anderen Umgangsformen regelt. Dasselbe gilt für altgriechische Philosophenlehren oder den damaligen Staatsformen, denn jeder Staat ist ein Zusammenschluß von Menschen die einen Konsens gebildet haben miteinander, dazu gehören de fakto also auch Umgangsformen und auch im alten Griechenland war es verboten einen anderen Bürger Griechenlands mal eben zu töten. Bei Bedarf kann ich da noch etliche andere faktische Argumente vorlegen die zweifelsfrei (und historisch) belegen, dass die Bibel soetwas zusammengestohlen hat wenn man es so formulieren will. Das haben natürlich andere Religionen genauso getan weshalb ich JEDE Religion verurteile die behauptet das erfunden zu haben. Das ist einfach grober Schwachsinn.




> Um hier weiter diskutieren zu können, definiere bitte Sekte und Gnade genauer. Danke.



Schon der Blick auf wikipedia zeigt hier "Neue religiöse Gruppen oder Abspaltungen von bestehenden Religionen sind über die gesamte Menschheitsgeschichte entstanden - viele gingen unter, einige überleben in Nischen, manche haben sich gar als Weltreligion - wie z.B. das Christentum, das zunächst eine jüdische Sekte war - oder als Staatsreligion etabliert." und dies könnte ich auch durchaus argumentativ unterstützen. Eine Sekte ist nämlich ebenso wie "Sünde", "Gnade", "Liebe" und Co. ein hochspekulativer Begriff, eine reine Definitions- und Auslegungssache im Grunde. So könnte man theoretisch "jede" Religion als Sekte bezeichnen, sobald man den Anspruch erhebt man selbst sei ihr überlegen. Deshalb bezeichnen soviele Weltreligionen soviele andere "Splittergruppen" gerne als Sekten, das klingt böser und überhaupt ist das einfacher, bequemer und praktischer als sich mit der ganzen Wahrheit auseinandersetzen zu müssen, dass man vielleicht "nicht" die Weisheit gepachtet hat und andere Menschen vielleicht "doch" Recht haben und man selbst Unrecht. Eingeständnisse machen sich als Weltreligion aber nicht gut, das schwächt ja die "Glaub"würdigkeit.




> Die Bibel ist auch ein Ratgeber, ja. Aber damit allein reduzierte man ihre Bedeutung. Für den gläubigen Christen ist sie viel mehr, sie ist Gottes Wort in Menschenwort, so, wie Jesus Christus viel mehr ist als ein Wnderprediger, sondern Gottes Sohn. Außerdem: Jesus scheint nach Deinem Dafürhalten ja kein besonders begnadeter/ überzeugender  Rhetor gewesen zu sein- warum sonst hätte man ihn umgebracht? Weil er Aufrührer war? Falsch. Er hat niemals zum aufstand gegen die Römer aufgerufen. Sein eigenes Volk hat ihn umnringen lassen! (Ich bin kein Antisemit und werde den Tod Jesu nicht den Juden anlasten, damit das direkt mal klar ist! Jesu Tod war notwenig.)
> Aber darüber zu diskutieren ist müßig, ich kann und will hier nicht missionarisch auftreten.



Dass sie nicht "Gottes Wort" sein kann ist ja glücklicherweise den meisten Christen heutzutage schon selbst klargeworden, doch mit der logischen Konsequenz daraus dass Jesus deshalb, sofern er die Vorgaben für die Bibel denn überhaupt lieferte mit seinem Wirken, auch nicht Gottes Sohn sein konnte tut man sich noch schwer. Die nächste logische Konsequenz wäre dann, dass es womöglich keinen Gott gibt - und damit müsste diese Religion sich selbst leugnen um sich selbst treu zu bleiben. Das lässt man aber lieber. Natürlich ist die Bibel mehr als ein Ratgeber, sie ist auch ein unterhaltsamer Roman und ein Flickwerk talentierter und teilweise sogar brillanter Schreiber und Denker. Ich leugne nicht die reine Qualität der Bibel, ich lehne es jedoch völlig und vollkommen ab an etwas zu glauben wie einen Gott, ein Wort Gottes oder dessen Niederschrift. Jesus war übrigens im Gegenteil sogar ein ausgesprochen überzeugender Visionär, aber eben auch nicht mehr - er war wirklich verdammt gut darin seine Philosophie zu verkaufen (im Sinne von "weitertragen"), ähnlich wie Platon beispielsweise. Ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Jesus und Platon in dieser Hinsicht, Jesus hatte bloss einfach mehr Auswirkungen auf den Lauf der Zeit weil seine Anhänger militante Kriminelle und gescheiterte Existenzen waren die die Nase voll hatten unterjocht zu werden von einem römischen Reich. Dazu hat Jesus lediglich die Saat gelegt, mehr nicht. Ob er je dazu aufrief weiss ich nicht, ich war schließlich nicht dabei, aber auch Jesus wird gegessen haben, auch jesus wird sich mal gedacht haben "Ich sollte mal auf ein stilles Örtchen" und auch jesus hat mal gelacht und geweint, so wie du und ich auch.  Ich persönlich werd auch manchmal wütend und ich halte das auch in seinem Fall für ziemlich wahrscheinlich - ob er aber explizit sagte "So jungs, geht hin und schlagt die Römer nieder" kann ich nicht beurteilen. Fakt ist jedoch dass der Aufruf zur Gewalt gegen Rom im alten Testament steht und das in aller Deutlichkeit. Wenn das also das Wort Gottes sein soll, dann will ich mit dem nichts zu tun haben, den Aufruf zur Gewalt halte ich für einen naiven barbarischen Akt der Selbstzerstörung auf lange Sicht.




> Und wieder diese Polemik, Sinner. Die hast Du doch gar nicht nötig.
> Das Christentum ist, wie der Islam, missionarisch, stimmt. Dass der Missionsauftrag Jesu missverstanden wurde, stimmt auch. Zwar hat er gesagt: "Geht, und macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern", aber nicht "...und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag ich dir den Schädel ein!" Gott sei Dank ist man von dieser Form der Mission abgerückt.
> Dass Du das Christentum in direkte Nähe zum Nationalsozialismus rückst, spricht nicht für Dich. Nochmals: Diese platte Form der Polemik hast Du nicht nötig.



Davon ist man also abgerückt? Kann sein dass mir das entgangen ist, aber vielleicht befrag ich da auch nochmal wen aus Dublin zu. Könnte ja sein dass man sich da nicht länger gegenseitig mit Brandbomben bewirft im Namen eines "Gottes". Natürlich sind das Menschen die das Wort Gottes missverstanden haben, ebenso wie im Islam. Da frag ich mich aber dann rein logisch denkend glatt - warum steht es dann überhaupt dort so drin, so missverständlich? Warum nicht ein "Aber bitte nutzt keine Gewalt?", dafür aber unzählige von detailliert beschriebenen Gewaltakten und Morden in der Bibel beispielsweise? Ich lehne eine Generalamnesie für das Christentum übrigens ab und das gründlich - ich sehe überhaupt nicht ein darüber hinwegzusehen dass zweitausend jahre lang (!!!) Menschen auf bestialische Weise umgebracht, zu Tode gefoltert oder misshandelt wurden im Namen der Nächstenliebe. Wenn das Nächstenliebe ist, dann will ich damit nichts zu tun haben und da ist es mir herzlich egal ob sich die Kirche neuerdings aus PR-Gründen für einen Richtungswechsel entschieden hat (und dennoch stillschweigend den Tod Zigtausender fördert indem sie beispielsweise Kondome verbietet). Mit so einer menschenverachtenden Menschlichkeit habe ich nichts am Hut und das gilt wenn wir schon dab


----------



## kay2 (2. Dezember 2005)

ich auch  


Mankind in his insatiable search for divine
Knowledge has discarded all biblical teachings

Realizing that the strength of religion is the repression of knowledge
All structures of religion have collapsed 

Life prays for death
in the wake of the horror of these revelations 

It was never imagined how graphic the reality that would
be known as the end of creation
Would manifest itself 

We believe all this chaos and atrocity can be traced
Back to one single event 

We hold these truths to be painfully self-evident
All men are not created equal
Only the strong will prosper
Only the strong will conquer
Only in the darkness of Christ have I realized
God Hates Us All




Aber es ist schon ein bisschen müßig zu diskutieren, warum jemand etwas tut.
Ich könnte jetzt zu dem oben genannten beispiel auch sagen, dass das einschreiten einfach eine handlung ist, die deine moral dir empfiehlt und du dich gut fühlst, das deiner meinung und moral (und religion) nach richtige getan zu haben.
Irgendetwas wird immer befriedigt.

Aber ich glaub wir sind vom thema abgekommen


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Grrrrrr.... elendige Maximallänge von Beiträgen....

Hier noch ein kleiner fehlender Absatz meines Beitrags von oben.. grmpf...

Mit so einer menschenverachtenden Menschlichkeit habe ich nichts am Hut und das gilt wenn wir schon dabei sind auch für den achsofriedlichen Islam, das Judentum und jede einzelne andere Religion die den Anspruch erhebt, dass nur sie selbst Gültigkeit besitzt und jede andere Religion minderwertig ist.

Da sind wir dann nämlich auch gleich beim Thema meines Vergleichs mit dem Nationalsozialismus und dessen Denkweise, das unterscheidet sich in diesem Punkt nämlich nicht und das macht mich krank, jedes Mal wenn ich darüber nachdenke. Frei nach dem Motto "Meine Weltanschauung ist die einzig Richtige. Sämtliche anderen Weltanschauungen sind minderwertig. Nur wer meiner Weltanschauung folgt, ist gut, wer anderen Weltanschauungen folgt wird mit Gewalt dazu gezungen meiner zu folgen oder getötet." Dasselbe hat das Christentum seit vielen vielen vielen Jahrhunderten praktiziert und genau dort ist diese parallele zum nationalsozialismus und die halte ich auch weiterhin aufrecht. Die Tatsache dass der Papst, der ja bekanntlich unfehlbare Vertreter Gottes auf Erden, den Psychopathen aus Österreich mit Weltherrschaftsanspruch unterstützt hat ist noch keine Jahrhunderte her, das ist gerad mal 65 Jahre her. Dass ich nach 1935 Jahren Mord und Totschlag nicht mehr sagen kann "Alles klar Jungs, ich bin dabei" oder es auch nur im Ansatz begreifen kann, sollte sich von selbst erklären. 

Es macht mir Angst, ja Angst, dass vernunftbegabte Menschen immer noch dieser Denkweise anhängen, es stimmt mich bitter und verletzt mich seelisch zu sehen wie 14-Jährige erzählen, dass die Lehre Darwins Humbug sei, es macht mich krank zu sehen dass sich Menschen wegen dieser Dinge Grausamkeiten antun die die Kirche maßgeblich mitentwickelt hat. Darüber werde ich nicht hinwegsehen, darüber hat man schon viel zu lange hinweggesehen. Das ist als ob sich ein neuer Diktator aufschwingt und ich stumm bleibe - nein danke, ohne mich. Ich kann nichteinmal adäquate Worte dafür finden wie sehr ich diese Denkweise und Sichtweise verabscheue und es ist nicht überzogen wenn ich sage ich würde mich eher von einer Klippe stürzen als mich dem anzuschließen, denn das wäre Hochverrat an mir selbst und meinen idealen wie beispielsweise einer möglichst gewaltfreien Lösung von Problemen, einem grundlegenden Respekt vor jedem Menschen solange derjenige sich diesen nicht durch seine Taten selbst abverdient hat (und nicht etwa durch Äußerlichkeiten wie Religionen oder Hautfarben, ja richtig, Religionen steht absichtlich unter Äußerlichkeiten). Ich begreife nicht wie jemand mit großer Vernunft diese historischen Fakten und die aktuellen tatbestände ignorieren kann und das Wort "Amen" auch nur in den Mund nehmen kann. Von mir gibts kein Amen, schon gar nicht für die Kirche und auch nicht fürs Christentum, auch nicht für die Protestanten, den islam oder sonstige Gewaltvherherrlicher / förderer.


Aber auch davon abgesehen hat mich noch niemals jemand argumentativ davon überzeugen können an diesen christlichen "Gott" zu glauben - und wenn ich es täte, ja gerade "dann" könnte ich mich erst recht nicht dieser "Religion" anschließen die all das verraten hat was sie angeblich predigen wollte. Amen? Nein, besser nicht - es sollte lieber anders sein (Amen bedeutet "So sei es")..

Eines meiner liebsten Zitate dazu weite Ich  bloß noch auf die restlichen Unterjochungsdoktrine aus.

"Das Märchen von Christus ist Ursache, daß die Welt noch 10.000 Jahre stehen kann und niemand recht zu Verstande kommt ...".  (Goethe)


Wenn ich es so sehe verurteile ich mich selbst für eine Tat.
Wenn ich es so will, nehme ich mir selbst das Leben.
Wenn ich es so lebe, dann brauche ich keine Aussicht auf ein Paradies.

Daraus folgt:

Ich bin mein eigener Richter, Henker und Gott.


----------



## kay2 (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Grrrrrr.... elendige Maximallänge von Beiträgen....
> 
> Hier noch ein kleiner fehlender Absatz meines Beitrags von oben.. grmpf...




sorry,. wollte dich nicht unterbrechen ^^

aber ich stimme mit dir in viele Punkten überein.

Ich dachte wir wären auf dem Weg der aufklärung und dann muss ich lesen, dass in den USA ID in Bio unterrichtet wird 

Religiöser Fanatismus is abartig.

Jeder darf glauben , was er will, solange er diesen Glauben anderen nicht aufzwingt oder ihnen durch den Glauben schadet. Und diese Grenze ist überschritten, wenn das oberhaupt der kathlischen Kirche in der Dritten Welt Kondome verbietet.


----------



## aph (2. Dezember 2005)

kay2 am 01.12.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut richtig. Und das Coole daran: Es ist nur eine eingebildete Gegenleistung, die nie eintreten wird.
Aus genau demselben Grund sprengen sich Palästinenser in Israel in die Luft. Sind das jetzt die besseren Christen? *fg*

Zum Thema Raubkopieren: Ja, du hast etwas davon, wenn du nach deiner eigenen Überzeugung handelst: Du fühlst dich besser. Es ist stets unangenehm, entgegen der eigenen Überzeugung zu handeln. Das vermeidest du damit.

Alles was wir tun, dient der Befriedigung der eigenen Bedürfnisse oder des Schutzes vor unangenehmen Gefühlen. Schlimm wird's erst, wenn man behauptet, es wegen etwas anderes zu tun. Dann kommt nämlich ganz schnell Doppelmoral ins Spiel und man kommt in Erklärungsnöte. Zum Beispiel wenn's um Hirntote geht. Da preist Bush den Wert des Lebens. Aber er hatte kein Problem damit, über 100 Menschen in Texas zu exekutieren oder 30.000 Iraker zu töten. Das ist typisch christliche Doppelmoral. Sie berufen sich auf Gott, um ihr aristoteles'sches Handeln zu begründen. Und von dort aus ist es nur noch ein kurzer Weg zum Missbrauch des göttlichen Befehls.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Allein dadurch, dass wir den Begriff "Nächstenliebe" kennen bzw. erfunden haben, kann es keine reine Nächstenliebe mehr geben - denn dann haben wir bereits darüber nachgedacht und somit ist die Tat nicht länger unbefleckt von möglichen Absichten, Ansichten oder Denkweisen. Das spielt jedoch auch keine Rolle im Endeffekt, denn das Resultat zählt hierbei weit mehr als jedes Motiv. Helfe ich jemandem nur um mich danach damit brüsten zu können mag das nicht unbedingt die beste Idee sein, aber der Person wird geholfen. Helfe ich jemandem aus reiner Menschenliebe, dann ist demjenigen genauso geholfen. Da gibt es gar keinen Unterschied für denjenigen, dem geholfen wird in diesem Sinne zumindest.

ich persönlich helfe grundsätzlich jedem, beeinflusst von meiner Tagesstimmung, dem Stressfaktor, meiner persönlichen Motivation zu dem zeitpunkt und situationsbedingten Umständen (z.b. wenn jemand Geld wollen würde und ich keines hätte, würde ich mir auch nicht den Hintern aufreißen nur um welches zu bekommen um dann anschließend der Person zu helfen).Da mache ich mir auch nichts vor, es gibt Tage und Situationen in denen / an denen ich einfach keine Lust habe, wo ich schlichtweg meine Ruhe haben will und einfach nur mein Ding machen will - aber das ist eben nicht der Regelfall und ich freue mich über jedes Gefühl der Dankbarkeit mir gegenüber, so wie das wohl die meisten tun. Ich denke mir natürlich nicht in dem Augenblick "So das mach ich jetzt, dann fühl ich mich gleich supi", aber das wird meine unterbewusste Denkweise sein und das zu leugnen wäre irgendwie albern, schließlich ist der Mensch bequem und genußsüchtig .


----------



## Doc_Holiday (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollte ich damit auch nicht aussagen, aber es geht eben im Grunde doch um diesen Visionär, also kann man zusammenfassend grob festhalten dass es ein Roman über diesen Mann ist - natürlich gibt es dabei noch viele andere Erzählungen, aber die haben im Grunde alle (indirekt) damit zu tun, das ist als ob man in einem Roman die Erzählerfigur wechselt aber thematisch "bei der Sache" bleibt. Dass das längst nicht ausschließlich der Fall ist, ist doch klar - dann wär es auch recht fade geworden auf lange Sicht.


Das solltest Du aber keinem Juden sagen ... sei mir nicht böse, aber da klingt eine Arroganz durch, die das Christentum jahrhundertelang ebenfalls propagierte und von der man sich erst in neuerer Zeit löste: Die Bibel ist eben nicht nur das Heilige Buch der Christen, sondern, in abgewandelter Form (die "jüdische Bibel" ist eben nicht das christliche Alte Testament)
auch das er Juden, die es darüber hinaus auch als ihre Geschichte ansehen.



> Der "gebotene Respekt" findet sich in einer noch weitaus intensiveren Form beispielsweise im konfuzianismus, dieser beruft sich beispielsweise auf 3 soziale Pflichten aller seiner Anhänger, namentlich sind dies:
> 
> Loyalität (wörtl. "Untertanentreue")
> kindliche Pietät (wörtl. "Verehrung der Eltern und Ahne")
> Anstand und Sitte (umfasst alle Umgangsformen, sowohl unter den Menschen (Höflichkeit u. Etikette) als auch zwischen Menschen und der übersinnlichen Welt (Zeremonien, Opferriten) [....]


Hierin stimme ich Dir zu- die Universalität dieser Werte spricht meiner Meinung nach nur für ihre Gültigkeit. Unabhängig davon, wer sie "erfunden" zu haben glaubt. 



> Schon der Blick auf wikipedia zeigt hier "Neue religiöse Gruppen oder Abspaltungen von bestehenden Religionen sind über die gesamte Menschheitsgeschichte entstanden - viele gingen unter, einige überleben in Nischen, manche haben sich gar als Weltreligion - wie z.B. das Christentum, das zunächst eine jüdische Sekte war - oder als Staatsreligion etabliert." und dies könnte ich auch durchaus argumentativ unterstützen. Eine Sekte ist nämlich ebenso wie "Sünde", "Gnade", "Liebe" und Co. ein hochspekulativer Begriff, eine reine Definitions- und Auslegungssache im Grunde. So könnte man theoretisch "jede" Religion als Sekte bezeichnen, sobald man den Anspruch erhebt man selbst sei ihr überlegen. Deshalb bezeichnen soviele Weltreligionen soviele andere "Splittergruppen" gerne als Sekten, das klingt böser und überhaupt ist das einfacher, bequemer und praktischer als sich mit der ganzen Wahrheit auseinandersetzen zu müssen, dass man vielleicht "nicht" die Weisheit gepachtet hat und andere Menschen vielleicht "doch" Recht haben und man selbst Unrecht. Eingeständnisse machen sich als Weltreligion aber nicht gut, das schwächt ja die "Glaub"würdigkeit.


Sekte hat für mich noch immer etwas zwanghaftes an sich. Das Christentum zwingt niemanden (mehr) zur "Mitgliedschaft" in diesem exklusiven Club.



> Dass sie nicht "Gottes Wort" sein kann ist ja glücklicherweise den meisten Christen heutzutage schon selbst klargeworden, doch mit der logischen Konsequenz daraus dass Jesus deshalb, sofern er die Vorgaben für die Bibel denn überhaupt lieferte mit seinem Wirken, auch nicht Gottes Sohn sein konnte tut man sich noch schwer. Die nächste logische Konsequenz wäre dann, dass es womöglich keinen Gott gibt - und damit müsste diese Religion sich selbst leugnen um sich selbst treu zu bleiben. Das lässt man aber lieber. Natürlich ist die Bibel mehr als ein Ratgeber, sie ist auch ein unterhaltsamer Roman und ein Flickwerk talentierter und teilweise sogar brillanter Schreiber und Denker. Ich leugne nicht die reine Qualität der Bibel, ich lehne es jedoch völlig und vollkommen ab an etwas zu glauben wie einen Gott, ein Wort Gottes oder dessen Niederschrift. Jesus war übrigens im Gegenteil sogar ein ausgesprochen überzeugender Visionär, aber eben auch nicht mehr - er war wirklich verdammt gut darin seine Philosophie zu verkaufen (im Sinne von "weitertragen"), ähnlich wie Platon beispielsweise. Ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Jesus und Platon in dieser Hinsicht, Jesus hatte bloss einfach mehr Auswirkungen auf den Lauf der Zeit weil seine Anhänger militante Kriminelle und gescheiterte Existenzen waren die die Nase voll hatten unterjocht zu werden von einem römischen Reich. Dazu hat Jesus lediglich die Saat gelegt, mehr nicht. Ob er je dazu aufrief weiss ich nicht, ich war schließlich nicht dabei, aber auch Jesus wird gegessen haben, auch jesus wird sich mal gedacht haben "Ich sollte mal auf ein stilles Örtchen" und auch jesus hat mal gelacht und geweint, so wie du und ich auch.  Ich persönlich werd auch manchmal wütend und ich halte das auch in seinem Fall für ziemlich wahrscheinlich - ob er aber explizit sagte "So jungs, geht hin und schlagt die Römer nieder" kann ich nicht beurteilen. Fakt ist jedoch dass der Aufruf zur Gewalt gegen Rom im alten Testament steht und das in aller Deutlichkeit. Wenn das also das Wort Gottes sein soll, dann will ich mit dem nichts zu tun haben, den Aufruf zur Gewalt halte ich für einen naiven barbarischen Akt der Selbstzerstörung auf lange Sicht.


Jeder Christ, der die Bibel nicht für Gottes Wort hält, ist kein Christ. Punkt. Aber: Jeder Christ, der glaubt, die Bibel sei tatsächlich von Gott geschrieben, also so, wie sie ist, quasi vom Himmel gefallen, hat es auch nicht verstanden. Die Bibel ist Gottes Wort in Menschenwort, will heißen: Menschen haben ihre Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse mit Gott aufgeschrieben. Über Jahrhunderte hinweg wuchs so eine Schriftsammlung an. Sie wurde abgeschrieben, ergänzt, korrigiert; nur so sind übrigens die vielen kleinen und großen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler zu erklären, die sich in der Bibel, im AT wie im NT, finden, zu erklären.  



> Und wieder diese Polemik, Sinner. Die hast Du doch gar nicht nötig.
> Das Christentum ist, wie der Islam, missionarisch, stimmt. Dass der Missionsauftrag Jesu missverstanden wurde, stimmt auch. Zwar hat er gesagt: "Geht, und macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern", aber nicht "...und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag ich dir den Schädel ein!" Gott sei Dank ist man von dieser Form der Mission abgerückt.[...]





> Davon ist man also abgerückt? Kann sein dass mir das entgangen ist, aber vielleicht befrag ich da auch nochmal wen aus Dublin zu. Könnte ja sein dass man sich da nicht länger gegenseitig mit Brandbomben bewirft im Namen eines "Gottes". Natürlich sind das Menschen die das Wort Gottes missverstanden haben, ebenso wie im Islam. Da frag ich mich aber dann rein logisch denkend glatt - warum steht es dann überhaupt dort so drin, so missverständlich? Warum nicht ein "Aber bitte nutzt keine Gewalt?", dafür aber unzählige von detailliert beschriebenen Gewaltakten und Morden in der Bibel beispielsweise? Ich lehne eine Generalamnesie für das Christentum übrigens ab und das gründlich - ich sehe überhaupt nicht ein darüber hinwegzusehen dass zweitausend jahre lang (!!!) Menschen auf bestialische Weise umgebracht, zu Tode gefoltert oder misshandelt wurden im Namen der Nächstenliebe. Wenn das Nächstenliebe ist, dann will ich damit nichts zu tun haben und da ist es mir herzlich egal ob sich die Kirche neuerdings aus PR-Gründen für einen Richtungswechsel entschieden hat (und dennoch stillschweigend den Tod Zigtausender fördert indem sie beispielsweise Kondome verbietet). Mit so einer menschenverachtenden Menschlichkeit habe ich nichts am Hut und das gilt wenn wir schon dab


[/quote]
Die Bibel ist kein Märchenbuch mit Happy End, in dem alles immer nur Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist. Die Schilderungen von Sex und Gewalt sind nahezu obszön explizit, stimmt auch. Man muss sich aber vor Augen führen, dass die Schreiber der Bibel sich slebst auch als Chronisten verstanden, die die Geschichte ihres Volkes und Gottes Umgang damit festhalten wollten. Nach heutiger Forschung sind die historischen Fakten, die die Bibel erwähnt, teilweise unhaltbar. Aber es reduziert damit die Bedeutung der Bibel nicht als Geschichte der Menschen mit Gott bzw. dem Weg der Menschen vom Abfall von Gott zurück zum Heil in Jesus Christus.
Dass die christliche Botschaft missverstanden und missbraucht wurde, ist nicht zu leugnen. Dass im Namen Gottes Greultaten begangen wurden und noch begangen werden auch nicht. Aber liegt es nicht in der Natur der Menschen und nicht in der Natur des Christentums, böse zu sein? 
Die Zustände in Nordirland sind nicht repräsentativ für den Zustand des Christentums weltweit- oder werfen sich bei uns Protstanten und Katholiken auch gegenseitig Sprengsätze an den Kopf? 
Wie so oft diente die Religion da als Deckmantel für Imperialismus und Herrschsucht. 
Der Kirche PR-Sucht zu unterstellen ist barer Unsinn und das weiß Du auch. Die Abkeher von gewalttätiger Mission erfolgte schon unmittelbar nach Entdeckung der neuen Welt und der dortigen brutalsten Zwangsmissionierung der Eingeborenen -vor allem durch die Spanier. Der Papst hat sich damals schon, etwa um 1550, scharf gegen den Umgang der sog. Kolonialherren mit den Eingeborenen gewandt- leider ohne großen Erfolg, denn: Der Einfluss eines Papstes zur damaligen Zeit war, genauso, wie er heute ist, eher gering; den König interessierte das Geld, dass er aus den Kolonien bekam, nicht die paar toten Indianer und schon gar nicht der alte Mann in Rom ... 
Dass dieser Ruf nach Mäßigung in den Wirren der folgenden Religionskriege völlig unterging ist eine Schande für die Kirche(n) und das Christentum, das räume ich sofort ein.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus folgt:
> 
> Ich bin mein eigener Richter, Henker und Gott.



Das tut mir herzlich leid für Dich.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Das muss es nicht, denn dadurch erst bin ich frei, dass ich weiss was Freiheit ist. Die Freiheit zu wählen wie ich lebe, ob ich lebe, die Freiheit zu ergründen was ich erleben will, was ich als meinen Sinn im Leben sehe. Dazu benötige ich mit Sicherheit niemandes Hilfe, niemanden der es mir aufzeigt und auch gewiss niemanden der meint er könne mich richten oder beurteilen. Das tue ich schließlich auch nicht diesen Menschen gegenüber, ich akzeptiere auch das Christentum, so wenig ich es für mich selbst jemals annehmen könnte, so wenig ich es begreife und so weh es mir in der friedliebenden Seele tut was diese Religion verbricht tagtäglich und verbrochen hat.



> Das solltest Du aber keinem Juden sagen ... sei mir nicht böse, aber da klingt eine Arroganz durch, die das Christentum jahrhundertelang ebenfalls propagierte und von der man sich erst in neuerer Zeit löste: Die Bibel ist eben nicht nur das Heilige Buch der Christen, sondern, in abgewandelter Form (die "jüdische Bibel" ist eben nicht das christliche Alte Testament)
> auch das er Juden, die es darüber hinaus auch als ihre Geschichte ansehen.



Ich scheue diesen Konflikt nicht, es ist meiner Ansicht nach illusorisch anzunehmen dies seien die Überlieferungen von Begegnungen mit einer höheren Macht / Spezies. Wer dem anhängt findet sich automatisch im zwiespalt mit der Wissenschaft, meiner Weltanschauung und im Konflikt mit der Vernunft und Logik wieder. Wenn jemand darauf seine eigene Chronik begründet, dann tut mir das leid, aber es hindert mich nicht daran das genau so auszusprechen, ich verstelle mich für niemanden und ich bemühe mich stets um Ehrlichkeit.



> Hierin stimme ich Dir zu- die Universalität dieser Werte spricht meiner Meinung nach nur für ihre Gültigkeit. Unabhängig davon, wer sie "erfunden" zu haben glaubt.



Das ist genau das, was ich ja auch zu beginn schon schrieb - es ist nunmal eine Universalität mit der sich die Bibel heute noch schmückt, ganz so als sei "christliche Nächstenliebe" christlich. Sie ist einfach nur Nächstenliebe.
Aber zum Thema "fremde Federn" gleich noch mehr, weiter unten.



> Sekte hat für mich noch immer etwas zwanghaftes an sich. Das Christentum zwingt niemanden (mehr) zur "Mitgliedschaft" in diesem exklusiven Club.



"Mir" (*schmunzel*) sei dank sind diese zeiten vorbei, was bin ich froh dass es heute nur noch psychologische Kriegsführung ist und nicht länger körperliche Gewalt. Nun impliziert man halt einfach nur noch, dass die Schwarzafrikaner wenn sie Kondome verwenden damit gegen Gottes Willen verstoßen. Es ist also somit Gottes Wille dass sie elendig an Aids und Co. verrecken und das kapitalistische Pharmaindustrieimperium trägt entscheidend dazu bei, dass das auch garantiert gelingt indem es diverse Arzneimittel gegen diverse lokale Krankheiten unerschwinglich bleiben lässt und (preiswertere) Imitate verbietet. Das nennt man wohl "Hand in Hand" arbeiten. Die Einen verbieten den Selbstschutz vor dem Tod, die anderen sorgen dafür dass Infektionskrankheiten allerlei Arten auch garantiert verbreitet werden. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Sache mit dem Begriff "Gulag" und "Arbeitslager", zwei Worte, dieselbe Bedeutung. Zwei Handlungswiesen, dieselbe Wirkung.



> Jeder Christ, der die Bibel nicht für Gottes Wort hält, ist kein Christ. Punkt. Aber: Jeder Christ, der glaubt, die Bibel sei tatsächlich von Gott geschrieben, also so, wie sie ist, quasi vom Himmel gefallen, hat es auch nicht verstanden. Die Bibel ist Gottes Wort in Menschenwort, will heißen: Menschen haben ihre Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse mit Gott aufgeschrieben. Über Jahrhunderte hinweg wuchs so eine Schriftsammlung an. Sie wurde abgeschrieben, ergänzt, korrigiert; nur so sind übrigens die vielen kleinen und großen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler zu erklären, die sich in der Bibel, im AT wie im NT, finden, zu erklären.



Interessanterweise kenne ich einige Christen die eben genau das ablehnen, die die Bibel "nicht" für Gottes Wort halten, sondern für einen Leitfaden um auf seinen Spuren zu wandeln. Find ich zwar nicht minder schauderlich, aber mir solls ja egal sein. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass dieses Flickwerk ergänzt wurde durch neue passende Geschichten, im Grunde ist das wie ein gigantischer Blog mit einer jahrhundertedauernden Versionshistory. Doch wenn sich Gott ja nun nicht länger offenbarte, wie entstanden dann zig Jahre danach noch neue Einträge dazu? Ist er manchen erschienen und hat ihnen das dann diktiert oder ist man dahergegangen und hat hinzugefügt was einem zufällig noch eingefallen ist? Oder ist es nicht viel logischer dass es stimmig sein sollte und man beschloß dafür notfalls selbst zu sorgen - auch wenn es ja historisch oft gesehen grober Unfug geworden ist? Ich halte letzteres für weit wahrscheinlicher. Natürlich ist man auch fein raus wenn man sagen kann "Das sind Tatsachenberichte" - ja wenn sie es denn mal wären, demzufolge sind die beschriebenen Greueltaten womöglich nie passiert und dienten der Aufrechterhaltung der Spannung und des Lesereizes?. Eine der schlimmsten Greueltaten der Menschheitsgeschichte war übrigens die "Befreiung" jerusalems in dessen Folge im Namen der Nächstenliebe Frauen zu Tode vergewaltigt wurden, kinder aufgespießt wurden und Menschen die Eingeweide herausgeschnitten wurde am lebendigen Leib. Das war natürlich mal wieder eine Missinterpretation der Bibel / ein Mißbrauch, so wie alles unangenehme was sich je daraus ergab. Ganz wie der RWE Konzern heute der eine Schuld am Stromchaos in NRW grundsätzlich ablehnt, obwohl er Milliarden kassierte für Ausweichnotfallsysteme, das Geld dafür aber niht ausgab sondern lieber in die Bilanz gepumpt hat.  Dazu gleich noch mehr Bezug zum Christentum.




> Dass die christliche Botschaft missverstanden und missbraucht wurde, ist nicht zu leugnen. Dass im Namen Gottes Greultaten begangen wurden und noch begangen werden auch nicht. Aber liegt es nicht in der Natur der Menschen und nicht in der Natur des Christentums, böse zu sein?



Ich würde sagen in beidem gleichermaßen wenn ich mir die Weltgeschichte mal so anseh. Das Leugnen von Verantwortung ist übrigens kein zeichen der Größe und bis heute tut sich die Kirche mit sowas ja ziemlich schwer - kenn ich irgendwoher.. 




> Die Zustände in Nordirland sind nicht repräsentativ für den Zustand des Christentums weltweit- oder werfen sich bei uns Protstanten und Katholiken auch gegenseitig Sprengsätze an den Kopf?  Wie so oft diente die Religion da als Deckmantel für Imperialismus und Herrschsucht.



Natürlich sind die nicht repräsentativ, aber sie geschehen - denn das sind nichts weiter als Hooligans mit Heiligenkreuzen. Früher wäre man für soetwas ja belobigt worden, aber heute schickt es sich nicht mehr. ich bin es übrigens wirklich leid mit dieser Deckmantelsache - ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt ich lehne diese Generalamnesie ab und ich habe auch erläutert weshalb. Mir ist es vollkommen egal ob die Kirche seit ein paar Jahren nun einen neuen Kurs geht oder nicht, davor stehen ein paar mehr Jahre die das (weil man es dort noch konnte) nicht getan wurde. Man könnte sogar so weit gehen und behaupten - solange die Kirche die Möglichkeit dazu hatte, hat sie absolutistisch auf ihre Herrschaft gepocht und Andersdenkende massakriert und gefoltert bis zum Tode, ja sie hat sogar die Wissenschaft nicht anerkannt und tut das sogar heute nicht und das ist einfach nur blamabel und eine Schande. Das ist als ob ich heute darauf pochen würde, dass die Erde eine Banane ist und jeden angeblichen Beweis dafür einfach als ungültig erkläre und wer dem nicht folgt wird halt gefügig gemacht oder umgebracht.




> Der Kirche PR-Sucht zu unterstellen ist barer Unsinn und das weiß Du auch.



Achja, weiß ich das? Moment mal eben bitte...ist es nicht so, dass es eine Unmenge "kirchlicher" Einrichtungen heute gibt? Katholische/Evangelische Familienbildungsstätten, Beratungsstellen, Kleidersammlungen und was weiss ich nicht noch alles? ja, gelle? Aber wusstest du auch, dass es eine Regelung gibt, die besagt, dass die Kirche nur dann auf diesen Zusatz ("Katholische XY") bestehen darf, wenn sie mindestens einen bestimmten prozentsatz finanziert? Jupp, der liegt soweit ich mich entsinne bei etwa 5%. 
Es mag dich schockieren, aber in den meisten Fällen überschreitet die Kirche diese Zahl nicht. Das heisst sie finanziert Einrichtungen zu einem bestimmten bruchteil und darf dann darauf pochen, dass dies eine kirchliche Einrichtung sei. Das nenne ICH PR-Sucht und das weiß ich auch, richtig. Der Sinn dahinter ist auch glasklar - je mehr Öffentlichkeitspräsenz, desto mehr Folgschaft und die braucht die Kirche ja sehnsüchtig. Es ist übrigens nicht so, dass die Kirche sich mehr Prozente nicht leisten könnte, die liebe Kirchenkasse ist viele viele viele Milliarden Euro schwer und sie könnte sich das spielend und locker-flockig leisten. Das tut sie jedoch nicht. Das nenne ich scheinheilige Doppelmoral, PR-Sucht und gezielte Täuschung, ja ich geh soweit zu sagen dass das Betrug ist. Das schlimmste ist dabei dass es funktioniert weil das kaum jemand weiss. Genauso wie die Sache mit den extremen zahlungen an die Kirche als Entschädigung für den verlorenen Landbesitz.. damals.. vor mehr als 200 jahren...dafür zahlen wir nämlich noch heute. Brilliant oder? Das nenne ich eine geniale christliche Idee - wir schröpfen das Volk, investieren einen bruchteil davon in öffentlichkeitswirksame Betriebe und präsentierne uns in einem prima Licht damit. Ich persönlich bekomm bei sowas Magenkrämpfe.




> Die Abkeher von gewalttätiger Mission erfolgte schon unmittelbar nach Entdeckung der neuen Welt und der dortigen brutalsten Zwangsmissionierung der Eingeborenen -vor allem durch die Spanier. Der Papst hat sich damals schon, etwa um 1550, scharf gegen den Umgang der sog. Kolonialherren mit den Eingeborenen gewandt- leider ohne großen Erfolg, denn: Der Einfluss eines Papstes zur damaligen Zeit war, genauso, wie er heute ist, eher gering; den König interessierte das Geld, dass er aus den Kolonien bekam, nicht die paar toten Indianer und schon gar nicht der alte Mann in Rom ...
> Dass dieser Ruf nach Mäßigung in den Wirren der folgenden Religionskriege völlig unterging ist eine Schande für die Kirche(n) und das Christentum, das räume ich sofort ein.



Und damit bleibt es unhaltbar, wie ich es bereits sagte. Für mich würde ja ALLEIN die Tatsache dass sie Hitler unterstützte völlig ausreichen damit ich mit der Kirche niemals wieder etwas zu tun haben wollen würde - die andren 1800 Jahre sind einfach nur noch eine Dreingabe für mich die mich erschaudern lässt.

Ich erleide Weltschmerz wenn ich daran denke dass dieses Lügengebilde funktioniert, sich Milliarden einverleibt und i


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich erleide Weltschmerz wenn ich daran denke dass dieses Lügengebilde funktioniert, sich Milliarden einverleibt und immer noch Kinder vor Hunger krepieren müssen. Wenn die Kirche doch so sozial, so christlich, so nächstenliebend ist - warum HANDELT sie dann nicht auch irgendwann mal danach? Oder ist das "alles" einfach nur Missinterpretation der Bibel und irgendwann, so in 3.000 Jahren etwa, wird man ja ohnehin "schon" anfangen danach zu leben was man predigt?

Bis dahin jedenfalls werd ich damit nichts anfangen können, wie kann man bloss so verlogen scheinheilig und größenwahnsinnig sein sich so zu verhalten? Nein, das kann ich nicht tolerieren.

Ich kann akzeptieren wenn jemand dieser Sache folgt weil er an die Werte glaubt um die es "eigentlich" geht, aber wer der Sache folgt weil er an die Kirche glaubt, der tut mir wirklich nur noch leid und das kann ich nicht einfach hinnehmen. Ich sage ja nicht dass die grundlegenden Werte des Christentums nicht förderungswürdig wären, bloss sind das eben keine christlichen Werte sondern universelle Werte, ergo bleibt für mich ein Rest von exakt 0 Gründen übrig diesem Glauben zu folgen - und der Kirche sowieso schon gar nicht.

Und so eine Doppelmoral soll man auch nocht unterstützen, da soll man auch noch ruhig bleiben.. solang ich einen Funken Ehrverständnis, Menschlichkeit, Vernunft "oder" Einfülhungsvermögen besitze werd ich dagegen argumentativ vorgehen, weil es einfach nicht sein kann dass wir nach sovielen jahren immer noch nicht begriffen haben dass wir kein Paradies bräuchten, wenn wir endlich aufhören würden in Kategorien wie Religionen, nationen und ethnischen Gruppen zu denken. Verdammichnocheins wir sind alle Menschen und als solcher brauche ich auch niemanden der sich anmaßt über mein Leben urteilen zu können.

Ich bin und bleibe frei in meiner Wahl und wenn ich das tun und bleiben will, dann darf ich mich nicht einer Doktrin unterordnen die mir die Freiheit raubt, die mir die Luft zum Atmen nimmt und die mir Fesseln auferlegen sucht, die ich nicht mehr los würde bis zum "jüngsten Gericht". 

Wer eine Aussicht aufs Paradies braucht, der sollte vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, weshalb er die braucht.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 01.12.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als manchmal glaub ich wirklich, ich red chinesisch (falls sich davon jemand betroffen fühlt -> ist nicht persönlich gemeint, sonder nur eine Redensart).

Ich habe jetzt schon in zig Posts geschrieben, dass jmd. durch das Leben von Nächstenliebe Zufriedenheit erlangen kann. Ich habe aber auch geschrieben, dass man die christliche Nächstenliebe (die übrigens nicht nur beinhaltet, dass man einen Menschen nicht einfach so umbringt, wie einige hier schreiben -> wenn ihr das als Nächstenliebe definiert, kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln) aus dem Grund lebt, weil man sie für richtig hält.
Die Zufriedenheit ist eine mögliche FOLGE, aber kein GRUND dafür, christliche Nächstenliebe zu leben.
Verstanden?


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 01.12.2005 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aph scheint mich, auch wenn er meine Ansichten überhaupt nicht teilt, verstanden zu haben.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

kay2 am 01.12.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 01.12.2005 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glaubst du wirklich, dass sich jemand aufs Schlimmste foltern lässt, weil ihm daraus ein Vorteil (Wobei das Paradoxe an der ganzen Sache ist, dass du, als wahrscheinlicher "Nichtchrist",  mir die Vorteile aufzählen musst, die ich erhalten würde, wenn ich mich für meinen Glauben "opfern" sollte) erwachsen könnte und nicht, weil er das Prinzip, für das er stirbt, für richtig hält?
Dazu auch ein Beispiel, das dir wahrscheinlich eher "zusagen" wird, da es die Fehler, die die kath. Kirche früher gemacht hat, zeigt.
Giordano Bruno wurde 1600 in Rom verbrannt, weil er die Idee vertrat, dass das Universum aus unendlichen vielen "Welten" (=Planeten) bestand und dass das Universum selbst unendlich groß sei. Er vertrat dabei die Idee, dass das ganze Universum vom göttlichen Willen durchdrungen sei (also eine eher pantheistische Weltsicht). Diese Meinung vertrat er auch in mehreren Diskussionen und ließ sich nicht beirren, obwohl er wusste, welche Konsequenzen dieses Verhalten haben konnte.
Er vertrat seine Ansichten, weil er sie für richtig hielt, und nicht weil ihm daraus Vorteil erwachsen könnte. Oder glaubst du wirklich, dass er, als er diese Thesen vertrat, daran dachte, dass ihm daraus irgendein Vorteil (welcher, musst du mir sagen) erwachsen könnte?


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

> Ich erleide Weltschmerz wenn ich daran denke dass dieses Lügengebilde funktioniert, sich Milliarden einverleibt und immer noch Kinder vor Hunger krepieren müssen. Wenn die Kirche doch so sozial, so christlich, so nächstenliebend ist - warum HANDELT sie dann nicht auch irgendwann mal danach? Oder ist das "alles" einfach nur Missinterpretation der Bibel und irgendwann, so in 3.000 Jahren etwa, wird man ja ohnehin "schon" anfangen danach zu leben was man predigt?


Sag mal, was redest du da eigentlich für einen Schwachsinn?! Du scheinst echt nicht zu wissen, dass jährlich viele Millionen Euro nach Afrika und in andere Länder gespendet werden, damit die Menschen dort etwas zu essen und zu trinken, bzw. einen sicheren Schlafensplatz zu haben!

Und um eine Sache klarzustellen: Die Kirche hat nicht viel Geld, wie uns hier einige Leute glauben machen wollen! Früher vielleicht, als durch den Ablasshandel ( den auch wir Christen heutzutage verurteilen )noch Geld reinkam, da hatte die Kriche noch Geld. Aber heutzutage muss auch die Kirche sparen! Pfarrstellen müssen gestrichen werden, man hat kein Geld die Jugendarbeit auszuweiten usw.

Ich erleide Weltschmerz, wenn die Menschen uns immernoch unsere Laster von vor einigen hundert Jahren anhängen! Leute: Auch wir bereuen diese Zeit! Es lässt sich nicht leugnen - es sind viele schreckliche Dinge in den letzten Jahrhunderten passiert, an denen die Kirche auch beteiligt war! Aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert! Und ich finde es eigentlich sehr erbärmlich, dass man die Christen heutzutage noch mit solchen Sachen beleidigen bzw. durch den Dreck ziehen muss!

Und um nochmal auf die Bibel zurückzukommen: Gebt mir einen Beweis, der die Bibel widerlegt. Nur einen einzigen! Kommt schon...Ihr behauptet doch andauernd, dass das alles falsch ist, das die Bibel Lügen erzählt und wir Christen sowieso alle einen an der Waffel haben! Also beweist es auch! Wenn ihr es nicht könnt, dann hört aber auch bitte auf hier soetwas in den Raum zu werfen und niederzumachen!

Ich kann euch aus meiner Erfahrung sagen: Es gibt einen Gott und die Bibel spricht von ihm! Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht ist eure Sache! Ich kann es nicht beweisen, auch wenn ich euch mein Wort geben könnte, dass es ihn gibt! Ich weiß es und ich wünsche jedem, dass er eine solche Begegnung mit Gott haben darf, die ich hatte.

Ich hatte auch dieselbe Skepsis wie die meisten von euch hier. Aber ich habe mich einmal darauf eingelassen und habe ihn gehört. Er war spürbar da! Sowas muss man einmal erlebt haben! Ich wünsche es euch!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## aph (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zufriedenheit ist eine mögliche FOLGE, aber kein GRUND dafür, christliche Nächstenliebe zu leben.
> Verstanden?



Ich habe das genauso oft korrekt verstanden, wie du es nun schon geschrieben hast. Genauso oft habe ich aber auch genau das in Zweifel gezogen. Nur weil du es mehrmals schreibst, steigt sein Wahrheitsgehalt ja nicht. Es gibt bei menschlichen Entscheidungsprozessen keinen Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Folge. Die hängen IMMER zusammen.

Giordano Bruno hat deswegen die Folgen in Kauf genommen, weil er zu jenem Zeitpunkt glaubte, dass er sonst nicht damit weiterleben könnte, seine Überzeugungen geopfert zu haben. Er hat sich also ganz klar so entschieden, dass er damit besser leben konnte. Auch wenn er nachher tot war ... aber ich denke du verstehst, was ich meine.



			
				Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um nochmal auf die Bibel zurückzukommen: Gebt mir einen Beweis, der die Bibel widerlegt. Nur einen einzigen! Kommt schon...Ihr behauptet doch andauernd, dass das alles falsch ist, das die Bibel Lügen erzählt und wir Christen sowieso alle einen an der Waffel haben! Also beweist es auch! Wenn ihr es nicht könnt, dann hört aber auch bitte auf hier soetwas in den Raum zu werfen und niederzumachen!


Ach, das ist einfach. Steht nicht in der Bibel, dass die Liebe nur für Mann und Frau gedacht ist? q.e.d.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

> Ach, das ist einfach. Steht nicht in der Bibel, dass die Liebe nur für Mann und Frau gedacht ist? q.e.d.


Das ist sie auch! Aber durch den Sündenfall haben es die Menschen einfach verschissen. Das muss man einfach so drastisch sagen! Das ist also kein Beweis, das die Bibel nicht stimmt!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um eine Sache klarzustellen: Die Kirche hat nicht viel Geld, wie uns hier einige Leute glauben machen wollen! Früher vielleicht, als durch den Ablasshandel ( den auch wir Christen heutzutage verurteilen )noch Geld reinkam, da hatte die Kriche noch Geld. Aber heutzutage muss auch die Kirche sparen! Pfarrstellen müssen gestrichen werden, man hat kein Geld die Jugendarbeit auszuweiten usw.



Die christliche Kirche ist die reichste Kirche dieser Erde. Sie gibt einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag für einen Kirchentag aus, sponsort den SAT 1-Pfarrer mit 1,6 Millionen; 37,5  Millionen Euro für ein Versammlungshaus sind auch drin, 15 Millionen Euro für eine "Öffentlichkeitsinitiative" genaus - und dann jammert sie, sie habe kein Geld? Hmm? 

Wenn die beiden Großkirchen neben der Kirchensteuer noch etwa 7,5 Milliarden Euro vom Staat einstreichen und auch noch wegen der Säkularisation von 1803 vom Land zweistellige Millionenbeträge einheimsen, die denen gar nicht mehr zustehen dann nenne ich das Raffgier.

Wenn scheinheilig verschwiegen wird, dass kirchliche Schulen, Kindergärten, Krankenhäuser und Altersheime zwischen 80 und 100 % aus öffentlichen Steuermitteln bzw. von den Nutzern finanziert werden, dann nenne ich das scheinheilige Doppelmoral.

Wenn ein kath. Bischof von Steuergeldern, also auch von Geldern von Konfessionslosen und Andersgläubigen mtl. zwischen 8000 und 10000 Euro kassiert und später neben einem satten Ruhegeld vom Staat auch noch eine 13. Pension einsackt, von der Rentner nur träumen können dann nenne ich das vermessen.

Darf ich dir noch ein beispiel zeigen? Dies ist ein Artike der Frankfurter Neuen presse über den Einbruch der Kirchensteuer bei der eangelischen Kirche in Hessen (ja die Summen stehen "nur" für Hessen, pass mal auf..)

"Mit laufenden Einnahmen von rund 450 Millionen Euro entspricht die EKHN einem gro­ßen, mittelständischen Unternehmen. Die Kirchen­steuer ist dabei mit rund 350 Millionen Euro der dickste Batzen. Auf der Ausgabenseite stehen Per­sonalkosten, die nach Angaben des Leiters der Fi­nanzabteilung der EKHN, Heinz Thomas Striegler, 77 Prozent der Bilanz ausmachen. Diese beiden Posten hätten sich in den vergangenen Jahren au­seinander entwickelt. Während die Personalkosten stetig stiegen, brachen die Einnahmen aus der Kirchensteuer ein. Statt der prognostizierten 384 gab es 2001 nur 371 Millionen Euro. 2002 waren es 371 Millionen Euro statt der eingeplanten 398. Für 2003 ging Striegler von 385 Millionen Euro aus, musste diese aber auf 370 Millionen reduzi­eren. 'Kommt die dritte Stufe der Steuerreform, dann werden es 2004 sogar nur 345 Millionen sein - eine Zinsabgeltungssteuer würde uns weitere 10 Millionen kosten.' "

Da renn ich nur noch lachend und schreiend davon und frag mich ob die den Knall nicht gehört haben. Du willst mir wirklich erzählen die Kirche sei "pleite"? Das ist einfach nur absurd !. Nur um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen:

2001: 371 Millionen EURO evangelische Kirchensteuereinnahmen in Hessen; 
2002: 371 Milli­onen EURO evangelische Kirchensteuer­einnahmen in Hessen; 
2003: 370 Millionen EURO evangelische Kirchensteuereinnahmen in Hessen. 

Und ja - das ist "nur" Hessen. Und ja - das ist "nur" Deutschland. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich hier etwas schreiben würde was ich nicht beweisen könnte wenn es um eines meiner Lieblingsthemen geht mit denen ich mich seit Jahren beschäftige? Neinnein, bittesehr - bei Bedarf gibts davon noch Tonnen mehr.



> Ich erleide Weltschmerz, wenn die Menschen uns immernoch unsere Laster von vor einigen hundert Jahren anhängen! Leute: Auch wir bereuen diese Zeit! Es lässt sich nicht leugnen - es sind viele schreckliche Dinge in den letzten Jahrhunderten passiert, an denen die Kirche auch beteiligt war! Aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert! Und ich finde es eigentlich sehr erbärmlich, dass man die Christen heutzutage noch mit solchen Sachen beleidigen bzw. durch den Dreck ziehen muss!



Die Zeiten haben sich eben nicht wirklich geändert, heute ist es millionenfacher Mord auf Raten (AIDS) und das tolerier ich bestimmt nicht, das ist krank, realitätsfremd und bestialisch.



> Und um nochmal auf die Bibel zurückzukommen: Gebt mir einen Beweis, der die Bibel widerlegt. Nur einen einzigen! Kommt schon...Ihr behauptet doch andauernd, dass das alles falsch ist, das die Bibel Lügen erzählt und wir Christen sowieso alle einen an der Waffel haben! Also beweist es auch! Wenn ihr es nicht könnt, dann hört aber auch bitte auf hier soetwas in den Raum zu werfen und niederzumachen!



Ich mache nichts nieder, ich argumentiere logisch, anhand von Beispielen und habe auf nachfrage zu JEDEM Punkt meiner Argumntation faktische Beweise und Belege geliefert. Wer ist es denn der hier verlangt "zu glauben", statt zu wissen? Ich - oder das Christentum? Dass in der Bibel eine Menge faktischer Unwahrheiten (lies: Lügen) steht, das räumt doch sogar Doc_holiday ein und das völlig zurecht, es erschreckt mich dass du das nicht tust. Ich soll dir ein Beispiel nennen? Da ich ja angeblich nur Verleumdungen aufliste überlass ichs dir selbst die Bibel mal zu lesen. ich hab das jedenfalls sehr aufmerksam getan und habe festgestellt dass das dort teilweise einfach nur falsch ist und dass die Aufrufe zur Gewalt nicht erfunden sind, dass die Nächstenliebe weniger zelebriert wird als Mord und Totschlag mit einer irrationalen Angst vor "dem da oben". Pff.



> Ich kann euch aus meiner Erfahrung sagen: Es gibt einen Gott und die Bibel spricht von ihm! Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht ist eure Sache! Ich kann es nicht beweisen, auch wenn ich euch mein Wort geben könnte, dass es ihn gibt! Ich weiß es und ich wünsche jedem, dass er eine solche Begegnung mit Gott haben darf, die ich hatte.



Und ich sage aus meiner Erfahrung, aus der von Wissenschaftlern weltweit, aus der aller faktischen Tatsachen heutzutage dass es keinen gibt. Es gibt kein Anzeichen für sein wirken, es gibt keine glaubhaften Augenzeugen, es gibt nicht ein unleugbares Fakt - wieso also sollte ich daran glauben? Trenn aber wenigstens bitte Kirche und Glaube, so wie es das Christentum ohnehin tun sollte. Die Kirche hat mit ihrem Glauben nicht viel zu tun wie man immer wieder merkt. Aber auch den Glauben selbst werde ich nicht teilen, da ich nicht einfach zum Spaß an etwas glaube nur weil es andere auch tun, ich spring ja auch nicht von der Brücke nur weil das jemand andres tut. Ich halte mich an Logik, Fakten, Vernunft, Gefühl, Verstand, Herz, Seele und Beweise.

Ich hatte auch dieselbe Skepsis wie die meisten von euch hier. AberFür irrationalen Glauben ist da kein Platz. Sorry. Für die Kirche wiederum ist in meiner gesamten Weltanschauung und meinem Herzen nichtmal nur "kein Platz", es ist quasi Antimaterie dafür vorhanden.



> ich habe mich einmal darauf eingelassen und habe ihn gehört. Er war spürbar da! Sowas muss man einmal erlebt haben! Ich wünsche es euch!



Du machst mir Angst und das meine ich ernst.  Ich könnte jetzt sagen "Wo war Gott dann und dann" und es würde wieder der Klassiker von Scheinargument kommen "Er will/kann nicht immer eingreifen". Wozu brauch ich den dann hm? Für das wohlige Gefühl im Herzen? Nö. Das hab ich auch so, ich bin ein lebensbejahender fröhlicher Mensch der mit sich selbst absolut im Einklang ist und deshalb und genau deshalb keinen Gott braucht. 

Als meine Mutter kürzlich verstarb, habe ich mich da nach einem Gott gesehnt? Mit Sicherheit nicht, ich trauere auch nicht, weil ich viel zu dankbar bin für die Zeit die es gab, weil ich nicht unglücklich sein sollte und es nicht bin. ich bin ich und ich brauche keinen Gott, weil ich mein eigener Gott bin.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

NACHTRAG für Aph und als Reaktion auf die Antwort auf dessen Beitrag

@Aph
Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund, ich wollte ihn das ja eigentlich selbst herausfinden lassen (siehe oben) weil ich irgendwie bisher immer Beweise geliefert habe aber nie welche zurückbekam, aber nu ist zu spät *schmunzel*

@Klon
Sündenfall? Was für ein Sündenfall? Weisst du weshalb ich "the Sinner" heisse? Ich wills dir erklären, das hat nämlich damit zu tun. Sünde ist kein Begriff der klar definiert werden kann, Sünde ist etwas was jeder Mensch selbst definiert - und sei es so wie du indem sie definieren dass eine Definition Anderer (z.b. einer Religionsgemeinschaft) für sie gültig ist.

Was heisst also Sündenfall für dich? Für mich ist Sex keine Sünde, für mich ist Homosexualität keine Sünde, für mich ist das Leugnen Gottes keine Sünde, für mich ist es keine Sünde gegen ein ach-so-göttliches Verbot zu verstossen. Weshalb auch, wenn ich nichtmal von dessen Existenz überzeugt werden kann, hm? Neinnein, so billig kommst mir nicht davon.

Die Bibel ist voll von solchen Dingen und vielleicht solltest du mal weniger glaubend lesen und mehr objektiv lesen - dann fällt dir das bestimmt auch auf. Davon abgesehen ist es eine absurde Vorstellung, dass die Liebe nur von mann zu Frau "okay" sei, weisst du wovon ich ausgehe?

Ich denke dass Jesus Christus vermutlich bisexuell war. Weshalb? Weil das die Mehrzahl der Männer der damaligen zeit war, das war nämlich auch im alten Griechenland beispielsweise Gang und Gäbe, die Liebe zu Knaben galt dort sogar als außerordentlich rein und pur.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

> TheSinner


Ohne dich jetzt beleidigen zu wollen: Meinst du nicht, dass du ein wenig zu selbstsicher bist? Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich mehr Lebenserfahrung als ich habe - du solltest auch einmal versuchen die anderen zu verstehen und ihre Meinung nachzuvollziehen, wie ich es jetzt bei dir auch mache! Ich respektiere dich und deine Meinung - es gab schon einige andere Threads, indenen ich dich für deine Meinung schätze! Hier sehen wir die Dinge aber anders und werden es wahrscheinlich auch immer tun!

Ich sehe das sowieso wie folgt: All die Diskussionen, die wir hier schon geführt haben, haben zu nichts geführt! Wir werden die Wahrheit sowieso erst dann feststellen, wenn wir sterben und entweder zu Gott kommen, oder nichts passiert. Oder wir merken es, wenn Jesus dann tatsächlich zu unseren Lebzeiten zurückkehrt! Alles weitere ist doch sowieso müßig!

Ich sags aber gerne nochmal: Jeder sollte sich einmal selbst mit dem Thema Glauben, Gott und Kirche auseinandersetzen und dann für sich entscheiden, was er für richtig hält! Wir wollen niemanden zum Glauben zwingen. Aber mit dem dezenten Hinweis, dass die Evolutionstheorie hinfällig ist, weise ich darauf hin, dass an unseren Argumenten auch etwas wahres dran sein könnte!

So, das wars dann erstmal von mir!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## IXS (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Christ, der die Bibel nicht für Gottes Wort hält, ist kein Christ. Punkt. Aber: Jeder Christ, der glaubt, die Bibel sei tatsächlich von Gott geschrieben, also so, wie sie ist, quasi vom Himmel gefallen, hat es auch nicht verstanden. Die Bibel ist Gottes Wort in Menschenwort, will heißen: Menschen haben ihre Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse mit Gott aufgeschrieben. Über Jahrhunderte hinweg wuchs so eine Schriftsammlung an. Sie wurde abgeschrieben, ergänzt, korrigiert; nur so sind übrigens die vielen kleinen und großen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler zu erklären, die sich in der Bibel, im AT wie im NT, finden, zu erklären.


[/quote]


Ist das nicht der deutlichste Widerspruch in sich?

Die Bibel darf inhaltlich nicht verändert werden. Trotzdem wurde diese mit der Zeit verändert.
Das ist wie mit dem katholischen Glauben. Viele meinen, die katholische Kirche wäre "heute" zu konservativ. Aber genau hier ist der springende Punkt: Alles, was nicht mehr nach den Regeln der katholischen Kirche gehandhabt wird, ist nicht mehr nach dem katholischen Glauben.
Deswegen gibt es ja die Bibel-Ausleger der "Luther"-Evangelisten, die sich das Beste aus der Bibel gezogen haben, was sie brauchten.

Was noch "tragischer" ist, ist die Tatsache, dass das neue Testament, das alte Testament teilweise aushebelt (Auge um Auge, liebe deinen Nächsten, Gott will Opfer, Gott liebt alle usw.)

.... und dabei sollte die Bibel von Anfang an so verstanden werden, wie sie anfangs geschrieben wurde.
Nun, was heißt das ?
 Weltlich gesehen heißt das: Jeder soll ein hebräischer Jude sein, und alle haben das selbe Hintergundwissen.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

> IXS


Nurnoch ein kleiner Hinweis: Natürlich unterscheidet sich das NT vom AT! Die Zeit Jesu sollte ein neuer Anfang werden. Gott wollte den Menschen die Chance geben, wieder zu ihm zurückzukehren! Genau aus diesem Grund sandte er seinen Sohn zur Erde, damit alle die auf ihn vertrauen, von ihren Sünden befreit werden und der Weg zu Gott freigemacht wird! Deshalb kam Jesus ja überhaupt auf die Erde! Um uns Menschen zu befreien.

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## IXS (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > IXS
> 
> 
> Nurnoch ein kleiner Hinweis: Natürlich unterscheidet sich das NT vom AT! Die Zeit Jesu sollte ein neuer Anfang werden. Gott wollte den Menschen die Chance geben, wieder zu ihm zurückzukehren! Genau aus diesem Grund sandte er seinen Sohn zur Erde, damit alle die auf ihn vertrauen, von ihren Sünden befreit werden und der Weg zu Gott freigemacht wird! Deshalb kam Jesus ja überhaupt auf die Erde! Um uns Menschen zu befreien.
> ...




Schon klar.
Das Problem ist nur, dass nach dem  "alten Testament" , ein "neues Testament" gar nicht existieren kann.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 02.12.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe ja, was du meinst, aber Gott hat es doch nur gut mit uns gemeint, als er Jesus geschickt hat! Sein Zorn (z.B. über den Sündenfall etc.) hält nicht für alle Zeit an! Er vergibt uns und gab uns eine 2. Chance! 

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## aph (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dass Jesus Christus vermutlich bisexuell war. Weshalb? Weil das die Mehrzahl der Männer der damaligen zeit war, das war nämlich auch im alten Griechenland beispielsweise Gang und Gäbe, die Liebe zu Knaben galt dort sogar als außerordentlich rein und pur.



Jetzt wo du es sagst ... *grübel* ... ich glaub ich hätte auch gern 12 Jüngere gehabt. 



			
				Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe ja, was du meinst, aber Gott hat es doch nur gut mit uns gemeint, als er Jesus geschickt hat! Sein Zorn (z.B. über den Sündenfall etc.) hält nicht für alle Zeit an! Er vergibt uns und gab uns eine 2. Chance!
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234



Also, wenn du wirklich willst, dass du als Christ ernst genommen wirst, solltest du auf solch lächerliche Formulierungen verzichten. Und vor allem nicht Ungläubige einfach mit einbeziehen, wenn du "wir" benutzt. Ich begehe keine Sünden. Und ich liebe. Das allein widerlegt die Bibel bereits.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

aph am 02.12.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> TheSinner am 02.12.2005 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube du hast da etwas vollkommen falsch verstanden   

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > TheSinner
> 
> 
> Ohne dich jetzt beleidigen zu wollen: Meinst du nicht, dass du ein wenig zu selbstsicher bist? Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich mehr Lebenserfahrung als ich habe - du solltest auch einmal versuchen die anderen zu verstehen und ihre Meinung nachzuvollziehen, wie ich es jetzt bei dir auch mache! Ich respektiere dich und deine Meinung - es gab schon einige andere Threads, indenen ich dich für deine Meinung schätze! Hier sehen wir die Dinge aber anders und werden es wahrscheinlich auch immer tun!



Ich habe doch auch ausdrücklich geschrieben dass ich diese Grundgedanken sehr löblich finde die das Christentum meint wenn es von Menschlichkeit und Co. spricht. ich begann meine Beiträge zu diesem Thema ja auch eher mit einem Querverweis darauf, dass dies eben mitnichten christliche Werte sind sondern universelle Werte von Menschen die miteinander leben wollen. Ich akzeptiere dich und deine Meinung und ich respektiere sie auch, ich respektiere aber nicht die Kirche und auch akzeptiere ich sie nicht, sie hat Verbrechen begangen die denen der Nationalsozialisten nicht im Mindesten nachstehen - und das im Namen ihres Glaubens. Das beziehe ich also wie immer nicht auf die Christen an sich, sondern auf die Kirchenchristen sozusagen, auf jene die diesem Gebilde namens Kirche anhängen, weil sie dort etwas folgen das mir vollständig widerstrebt. Dass das leider teilweise auch im Christentum verankert ist, ist nunmal so und darauf wurde sich ja auch kräftig berufen. ich lehne aber eine Generalamnesie eben vollständig ab, das seh ich gar nicht ein.




> Ich sehe das sowieso wie folgt: All die Diskussionen, die wir hier schon geführt haben, haben zu nichts geführt! Wir werden die Wahrheit sowieso erst dann feststellen, wenn wir sterben und entweder zu Gott kommen, oder nichts passiert. Oder wir merken es, wenn Jesus dann tatsächlich zu unseren Lebzeiten zurückkehrt! Alles weitere ist doch sowieso müßig!



Und genau da sind wir bei der Stelle die ich schon zu beginn prophezeite - dass jemand von mir im Endeffekt "verlangt" (bzw. verlangen würde, würde ich dem folgen sollen), dass ich es einfach glaube ohne jeden Beweis und mit eindeutigem beweisvorteil für die Nichtexistenz - und genau das lehne ich ab. Weshalb sollte ich an Gott glauben? Aus Angst vor dem jüngsten Gericht? Ich glaube nicht an eine allgemeingültige Definition von Sünde, wieso sollte ich also jemandem gestatten über mich das Kreuz zu brechen?



> Ich sags aber gerne nochmal: Jeder sollte sich einmal selbst mit dem Thema Glauben, Gott und Kirche auseinandersetzen und dann für sich entscheiden, was er für richtig hält! Wir wollen niemanden zum Glauben zwingen. Aber mit dem dezenten Hinweis, dass die Evolutionstheorie hinfällig ist, weise ich darauf hin, dass an unseren Argumenten auch etwas wahres dran sein könnte!



Hinfällig? Weshalb sollte sie das sein? Es gibt doch jederzeit nachvollziehbare Beweise dafür. Nimm mal als Beispiel eine Vogelart X mit einem kurzen Schnabel und setze sie auf eine Insel auf der der absolute Großteil aller Nahrungsmittel lange Schnäbel erfodert. Die Evolution wird ihren Job machen und schwupps, die Vögel werden in absehbarer Zeit längere Schnäbel haben. Oder greift da Gott ein um die armen Tiere zu retten, lässt aber Millionen von Menschen sterben? Also ist auch dort kein Einspruch haltbar, die Evolution findet statt, tagtäglich. Unsere kurze Lebensspanne jedoch verhindert dass wir sie persönlich auf drastische Weise erleben, so dass wir sie schneller leugnen können - aber sie ist historisch gesehen einfach existent und beweisbar.Der einzige Grund wieso die Evolutionstheorie eine Theorie genannt wird ist, weil niemand ein Augenzeuge dieser Zeit gewesen sein kann  aber geht man von der heute sichtbaren Evolution aus, dann ist das Fakt.

Das ist genauso Fakt wie die Tatsache dass Menschen immer größer und älter werden / wurden in den letzten Jahrzehnten in den Wohlstandsländern - eben weil wir in einer rein theoretisch perfekten Lebensumgebung lebten (wobei wir uns die ja selbst wieder ruinieren  ).

Die Evolution findet statt und du und ich sind ihre Produkte und du und ich werden schon bald sterben (unsere Leben bedeuten nichts im Kontext der Erdgeschichte) und nach uns Menschen wird eine neue Lebensform existieren die uns überlegen ist, die mit neuen (vielleicht von uns hervorgerufenen) Umweltsituationen besser umgehen können wird.

PS: Das mit den Jüngern hab ich mir auch schonmal gedacht. Hast du nicht Lust eine neue Weltreligion zu begründen? Die können uns dann Speis und Trank reichen und wir lassen uns feiern.. hmm...


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

aph am 02.12.2005 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zufriedenheit ist eine mögliche FOLGE, aber kein GRUND dafür, christliche Nächstenliebe zu leben.
> Verstanden?





> Ich habe das genauso oft korrekt verstanden, wie du es nun schon geschrieben hast. Genauso oft habe ich aber auch genau das in Zweifel gezogen. Nur weil du es mehrmals schreibst, steigt sein Wahrheitsgehalt ja nicht. Es gibt bei menschlichen Entscheidungsprozessen keinen Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Folge. Die hängen IMMER zusammen.


Das "Verstanden?" bezog sich eigentlich auf kay2, dem ich geantwortet habe. Ich habe ja auch im Post darunter explizit geschrieben, dass DU mich verstanden hast, auch wenn du meine Ansicht nicht teilst.
Und in diesem Beitrag stellst du wieder eine Behauptung auf, ohne sie zu beweisen oder sie durch logische Argumentation zu untermauern. Du behauptest einfach, dass sie zusammenhängen.


> Giordano Bruno hat deswegen die Folgen in Kauf genommen, weil er zu jenem Zeitpunkt glaubte, dass er sonst nicht damit weiterleben könnte, seine Überzeugungen geopfert zu haben. Er hat sich also ganz klar so entschieden, dass er damit besser leben konnte. Auch wenn er nachher tot war ... aber ich denke du verstehst, was ich meine.


Ich verstehe deine Interpretation des Sachverhalts, aber ich sehe darin nur eine Bestätigung meiner These. Er hat sich dafür entschieden, weil er es für richtig hielt.

@The Sinner
Ich glaube ein Teil deines vorigen Posts hat sich auf mich bezogen. Ich habe deshalb nicht auf deinen Post geantwortet, weil dieser zum einen Behauptungen enthielt, die du nicht logisch untermauert hast, zum anderen auch dem Thema ausgewichen ist, das ich angesprochen habe und zum dritten auch vage Vermutungen deiner selbst enthielt .
Aber gehen wir den Post einzeln durch:
1) Du behauptest, dass allein dadurch, dass man über die Nächstenliebe nachdenkt, sie schon nicht mehr frei von möglichen Absichten und Denkweisen ist. Allein schon dieser Teil bringt mich zum Lachen (oder vielleicht auch Weinen). Denn aus dieser Ansicht kann man folgern, dass es am besten wäre, über nichts nachzudenken -> du vertrittst die selben Ideen der Kirche im Mittelalter, die du so sehr kritisierst.
Jaja, Ghandi hatte schon recht, als er sagte: "Die Geschichte lehrt die Menschen, dass die Geschichte die Menschen nichts lehrt." Den falschen Ideen wird einfach ein neuer Mantel angezogen und schon erscheinen sie uns als wahr. Der Mensch, der die Kirche dafür kritisiert, was sie früher getan hat, macht genau das, was er an ihr kritisiert, ohne zu bemerken, dass er den gleichen Fehler wiederholt.
2) Du sagst, dass es keinen Unterschied mache, ob man jmd. ohne oder mit Hintergedanken helfe. Diese Behautpung weicht dem Thema aus, das ich angesprochen habe. Deshalb habe ich sie auch nicht weiter kommentiert.
3) Du sagst "aber das wird meine unterbewusste Denkweise sein" und bringst also noch im selben Satz eine Vermutung zum Ausdruck (das zeigt schon die Formulierung), von der du selbst weißt, dass du sie nicht beweisen kannst.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau da sind wir bei der Stelle die ich schon zu beginn prophezeite - dass jemand von mir im Endeffekt "verlangt" (bzw. verlangen würde, würde ich dem folgen sollen), dass ich es einfach glaube ohne jeden Beweis und mit eindeutigem beweisvorteil für die Nichtexistenz - und genau das lehne ich ab. Weshalb sollte ich an Gott glauben? Aus Angst vor dem jüngsten Gericht? Ich glaube nicht an eine allgemeingültige Definition von Sünde, wieso sollte ich also jemandem gestatten über mich das Kreuz zu brechen?


Ohne mich jetzt auf diese Diskussion einzulassen (dazu habe ich schon zuviel mit aph, kay2 & Co. zu tun   ). Aber verlangst du nicht dasselbe von einem gläubigen Christen. Du kannst nicht beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt, verlangst aber trotzdem, dass ein Christ dir glauben soll, dass es Gott nicht gibt.
Und dass die Existenz von Gott nie endgültig bewiesen werden kann, ist ja wohl klar. Sonst wäre ja das Prinzip des freien Willens in Frage gestellt, das uns (oder, wenn es dich schon stört, den Christen und allen anderen Menschen, die an Gott glauben oder nach ihrem Gewissen handeln) Gott geschenkt hat.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @The Sinner
> Ich glaube ein Teil deines vorigen Posts hat sich auf mich bezogen.



Mein voriger Beitrag wandte sich an Klon1234. Was du meinst war ein Zusatz zu einem meiner Beiträge und auch der war nicht explizit an dich gerichtet.
Macht aber nichts, denn ich meinte genau diese Art von Denkmuster.



> Ich habe deshalb nicht auf deinen Post geantwortet, weil dieser zum einen Behauptungen enthielt, die du nicht logisch untermauert hast, zum anderen auch dem Thema ausgewichen ist, das ich angesprochen habe und zum dritten auch vage Vermutungen deiner selbst enthielt .



Das liegt daran, dass ich gar nicht auf deine Beiträge eingehen wollte sondern auf das Thema an sich, nicht auf irgendwas was du nun speziell angesprochen haben magst.



> Aber gehen wir den Post einzeln durch:
> 1) Du behauptest, dass allein dadurch, dass man über die Nächstenliebe nachdenkt, sie schon nicht mehr frei von möglichen Absichten und Denkweisen ist. Allein schon dieser Teil bringt mich zum Lachen (oder vielleicht auch Weinen). Denn aus dieser Ansicht kann man folgern, dass es am besten wäre, über nichts nachzudenken -> du vertrittst die selben Ideen der Kirche im Mittelalter, die du so sehr kritisierst.
> Jaja, Ghandi hatte schon recht, als er sagte: "Die Geschichte lehrt die Menschen, dass die Geschichte die Menschen nichts lehrt." Den falschen Ideen wird einfach ein neuer Mantel angezogen und schon erscheinen sie uns als wahr. Der Mensch, der die Kirche dafür kritisiert, was sie früher getan hat, macht genau das, was er an ihr kritisiert, ohne zu bemerken, dass er den gleichen Fehler wiederholt.



Weshalb sollte es besser sein über nichts nachzudenken? Das habe ich nie geschrieben, nie gemeint und wenn du statt mit böser Absicht mit gesundem Menschenverstand da drüber nachgedacht hättest, wäre dir das auch klargeworden. Ich sprach vielmehr das Paradoxon an, dass sobald wir als Menschheit (!) einen begriff erfunden haben, wir auch darüber nachgedacht haben müssen. Soweit so simpel. Wenn also nun jemand der diesen begriff und deshalb seine Definition kennt diese Handlung durchführt, dann weiss er schon was er tun muss und was (und da kommts) ihn erwartet. Daher hat er bereits eine Erwartung, es ist nicht länger eine reine Handlung ohne Hintergedanken möglich - denn Hintergedanken stecken vor jeder Tat. Sei es dass ich zum Kühlschrank gehe weil ich Hunger leider oder dass ich jemandem helfe weil mich dessen Freude freuen wird, sei es dass ich ihm helfe weil ich halt so bin. Ich finde es nur einfach nicht negativ etwas mit einem Hintergedanken zu tun, weiso denn auch? Wer sowas behauptet der sollte sich mal überlegen ob ein Mensch dessen überhaupt fähig wäre / ist.



> 2) Du sagst, dass es keinen Unterschied mache, ob man jmd. ohne oder mit Hintergedanken helfe. Diese Behautpung weicht dem Thema aus, das ich angesprochen habe. Deshalb habe ich sie auch nicht weiter kommentiert.



Und auch da hast du nicht genau genug gelesen. ich sagte dass dies im RESULTAT für denjenigen dem geholfen WIRD keinen Unterschied macht. Gebe ich dem Bettler 5 Euro weil ich mich dann toll fühle, hat er 5 Euro. Gebe ich ihm 5 Euro weil ich so'n dufter Typ bin, hat er 5 Euro.



> 3) Du sagst "aber das wird meine unterbewusste Denkweise sein" und bringst also noch im selben Satz eine Vermutung zum Ausdruck (das zeigt schon die Formulierung), von der du selbst weißt, dass du sie nicht beweisen kannst.



Und DAS von jemandem der dem Christentum anhängt. Darf ich mir das bitte einrahmen? Wenn ich danach ginge, dürfte kein einziger Mensch mehr behaupten er glaube an Gott, denn er kann es ja schließlich nicht beweisen und weiss das auch schon vorher. 

Ich habe lediglich selbstreflektierend gesprochen mit einer großen portion Selbstkritik nämlich der, dass ich mir meiner nicht vorhandenen Selbstlosigkeit bewusst bin - und das obwohl ich mich darum sehr bemühe. Doch soetwas kann es per Definition eben nicht geben, da bilde ich auch keine Ausnahme. Das zu behaupten wäre verdammt arrogant.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne mich jetzt auf diese Diskussion einzulassen (dazu habe ich schon zuviel mit aph, kay2 & Co. zu tun   ). Aber verlangst du nicht dasselbe von einem gläubigen Christen. Du kannst nicht beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt, verlangst aber trotzdem, dass ein Christ dir glauben soll, dass es Gott nicht gibt.
> Und dass die Existenz von Gott nie endgültig bewiesen werden kann, ist ja wohl klar. Sonst wäre ja das Prinzip des freien Willens in Frage gestellt, das uns (oder, wenn es dich schon stört, den Christen und allen anderen Menschen, die an Gott glauben oder nach ihrem Gewissen handeln) Gott geschenkt hat.



Ja es stört mich und danke für die Rücksichtnahme, denn ich zähle mich ausdrücklich NICHT dazu wie man hier deutlich gemerkt haben sollte. Mit diesem beitrag hast du dich an der Diskussion beteiligt. Ich verlange das nicht, ich sage lediglich, dass die aktuelle Beweislage klar signalisiert, dass es keinen Gott gibt und keinen Kontakt mit ihm gab, es gibt schließlich nicht ein einziges Anzeichen dafür welches unstrittig wäre. Damit gibt es also auch automatisch keinen Gegenbeweis zur Nichtexistenz, logisch folgt daraus nur die Möglichkeit dr Nichtexistenz bis zur Findung eines unstrittigen Beweises der auf einen Gott (und sei es nur ansatzweise) schließen ließe.

Es handelt sich hierbei also nicht um glauben, es handelt sich um "bisheriges wissen". Dort liegt also die Beweislast eindeutig bei den Gläubigen, da sämtliche aktuellen Fakten dagegensprechen.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

> Du kannst nicht beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt, verlangst aber trotzdem, dass ein Christ dir glauben soll, dass es Gott nicht gibt.


Genau das ist sein Problem! Er ist hier derjenige, der versucht uns seinen "Glauben" einzureden, indem er die Kirche und die Gläubigen schlecht redet!

Aber das wird er jetzt wahrscheilich wieder mit irgendeinem fadscheinigen Argument ab- und uns wieder seine Meinung kundtun - so drehen wir uns immer weiter im Kreise...

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Du kannst nicht beweisen, dass es Gott nicht gibt, verlangst aber trotzdem, dass ein Christ dir glauben soll, dass es Gott nicht gibt.
> 
> 
> Genau das ist sein Problem! Er ist hier derjenige, der versucht uns seinen "Glauben" einzureden, indem er die Kirche und die Gläubigen schlecht redet!
> ...



Ich rede gar nichts ein. ich präsentiere Belege, beweise, Fakten und logisch nachvollziehbare Argumente. Du bist es der von Gläubigen einfordert, dass sie glauben. Ich sage nur - seht auf die Fakten und entscheidet selbst. ich habe es getan, wer dennoch an etwas glauben mag dessen Existenz nichteinmal ansatzweise belegbar ist, der möge das tun. Das verurteile ich nicht. ich verurteile das Verhalten der Kirche. Fadenscheinig waren meine Argumente noch nie in diesem Thread, ICH war es um das mal ganz klar zu stellen der hier als einziger von uns beiden fakten genannt hat, der belegbare Nachweise genannt hat - ich hab dich nichtmal drum gebeten deine Texte zu belegen weil ich weiss dass das bei diesem Thema nicht wirklich möglich ist, eben weil die Fakten nicht für die Religion sprechen. ich unterhalte mich demzufolge aus Neugierde darüber wie andere Menschen daran trotzdem noch festhalten können. Unterstell mir also bloss nicht ich hätte fadenscheinige Argumente, ich hab dir schonmal angeboten - nenn mir eine Passage und ich präsentier dir gerne die Quelle und den Beweis und das habe ich auch bereits getan-


----------



## kay2 (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> kay2 am 01.12.2005 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				aph schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du hast etwas davon, wenn du nach deiner eigenen Überzeugung handelst: Du fühlst dich besser. Es ist stets unangenehm, entgegen der eigenen Überzeugung zu handeln. Das vermeidest du damit.
> 
> Alles was wir tun, dient der Befriedigung der eigenen Bedürfnisse oder des Schutzes vor unangenehmen Gefühlen.



Da muss man eigentlich nichts mer hinzufügen.
Die belohnung ist die befriedignung des gefühls nach seiner Überzeugung gehadenlt zu haben.
Dies tun natürlch längst nicht alle Leute (Galilei hat sich da ja sehr lange zurück gehalten).
Manche Menschen opfern sich eben für ihre Überzeugung.

Wenn ich jetz im Schulforum was gegen ID schreib, dann erlange ich daraus genugtuung für das meiner meinung nach richtige gehandelt zu haben.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist eben nicht imemr so ganz greifbar.


----------



## TBrain (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zufriedenheit ist eine mögliche FOLGE, aber kein GRUND dafür, christliche Nächstenliebe zu leben.
> Verstanden?



Fühl dich bitte nicht angegriffen aber wieso ist es dir überhaupt so wichtig? Jeder der etwas tut, tut es aus einem Grund also was ist denn nun der Grund, wenn nicht innere Zufriedenheit?

(außerdem war ich es dem du geantwortet hast, nicht kay2   )


----------



## TBrain (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss es nicht, denn dadurch erst bin ich frei, dass ich weiss was Freiheit ist. Die Freiheit zu wählen wie ich lebe, ob ich lebe, die Freiheit zu ergründen was ich erleben will, was ich als meinen Sinn im Leben sehe.



Und darüber kannst du froh sein, schließlich hat Gott uns als Wesen erschaffen die in Freiheit leben und eigene Entscheidungen treffen können.


----------



## Klon1234 (2. Dezember 2005)

> TheSinner


Ok, dann beantworte mir doch folgende Fragen:

1. Warum kann man die Evolutionstheorie nicht beweisen? Warum hat ein Evolutionsforscher vor einigen jahren gesagt, dass man die Evolutionstheorie, wie sie momentan besteht, noch nicht bewiesen hat und auch nie beweisen wird, weil die Gleichung einfach icht aufgeht?

2. Wie erklärst du dir, dass man alte Abschriften von Texten, die in der Bibel stehen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt geschrieben wurden, andem auch die Bibeltexte geschrieben worden sind, gefunden und für echt befunden hat?

3. Was kannst du gegen meine Erlebnisse mit Gott sagen? Kannst du mir meine Erfahrungen nehmen? Kannst du dir erklären, dass mir Gott schon einige Male geholfen und mir beigestanden hat? Das ich ihn gespührt habe? Das er zu mir geredet hat? Gibt es da eine Erklärung für? Kannst du das Abstreiten? Soll ich mir das alles eingebildet haben?

4. Kannst du die Existens eines Gottes vollkommen widerlegen? Oder glaubst du nur nicht an ihn, weil es keinen eindeutigen Beweis für seine Existens gibt?


----------



## Feuersalamander (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234




Tatsache ist:
Die röm.kath. kirche ist die reichste Privatorganisation der Welt.

Die röm.-kath. Kirche besitzt aufrund div. Konkordate Priviliegien, welche andere Religionsgemeinschaften nicht haben- in fast allen europ. Ländern

Es gibt einen einzigen Staat innerhalb der EU, der die Deklaration der Menschrechte nicht unterschrieben hat: der Vatikan

Es gibt eine einzige Religion die mit dem Motto deus lo volt - Gott will es Arabien erobert (krezzüge), und Eurpa in den Krieg gestürzt (30 Jähriger Krieg) hat , das Christentum

Bis vor kurzem (60er jahre) in kath. Magdalenenheimen, Kinder systematisch misshandelt wurden

Bis vor kurzem (70er jahre) Kinder von "eingeborenen" in kanada + Australien den Eltern weggenommen und in kath. Internate gesteck wurden (wo diese systematisch misshandelt wurden, und ihnen der christl. Glaube aufgezwungen wurde.

Bis heute div. christl. Religionen missionieren und dadurch Kulturen unwiederbringlich auslöschen (nimmt man einen Volk seine Mythen, beraubt man es seiner idendität).

Die röm. kath. kirche bis heute  frauen und homosexuelle benachteiligt

Bis vor kurzem und auch heute noch in vielen Ländern Gesetze in Kraft sind, die auf den Einfluss der Kriche zurückgehen und Menschen diskriminieren.

Menschen die med. Behandlung ihrer Krankheit aufgrund rel. Vorbehalte verweigert (exorzismus) wird.

Sich die kath. Kirche nicht durchringen konnte den Nazionalsozialismus zu verurteilen-im gegenteil in Deutschland u. Österreich wurde der Nationalsozialismus von führenden krichlichen (nicht nur kath.) Würdenträgern begrüsst-, was durch die Tatsache untermauert wird, dass Hitler nicht exkommuniziert wurde, und mein Kapf nicht auf dem index der kath. Kriche ist. (aber dafür bedeutende Werke der Weltliteratur)
Die tatsache, dass sich einzelne Priester gegen die Nazis engagiert haben beweisst übrigens nichts, da dies oft ohne wissen der Vorgesetzten geschah, bzw. einzlen Personen mit billigung der Vorgesetzten in KZs eingeliefert wurden)

PS die Evolutionstheorie ist wie der name schon sagt eine Theorie, was impliziert, dass diese eben keine Tatsache ist, und die Evolutionstheorie ist (wenn man nach Ockhams Rasiermesser vorgeht) die zur Zeit wahrscheinlichste Theorie über die Entstehung der Arten...


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Warum kann man die Evolutionstheorie nicht beweisen? Warum hat ein Evolutionsforscher vor einigen jahren gesagt, dass man die Evolutionstheorie, wie sie momentan besteht, noch nicht bewiesen hat und auch nie beweisen wird, weil die Gleichung einfach icht aufgeht?



Nenne mir bitte die Quelle dazu damit ich mich damit auseinandersetzen kann welche Teile dieser Theorie noch strittig sind aus sicht derjenigen die das anzweifeln. Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach einfach, dass niemand vor Ort war um es zu dokumentieren. Das ist aber auch nicht notwendig, natürlich heisst das dass sie in ultimo unbeweisbar "ist", aber eben NUR dieser Aspekt - NICHT etwa die Tatsache, dass Evolution stattfindet. Das wird oft missvertanden, dieser Punkt IST unstrittig und nachvollziehbar. Strittig ist meines Wissens nach lediglich die Sache mit der Schöpfung und ob sich der Mensch so und so entwickelt hat. Dass Evolution stattfindet ist bewiesen, damit ist es also auch sehr glaubhaft und naheliegend dass das bereits massiv stattgefunden hat und die gesamte Wissenschaft im Bereich der Archöologie deutet auch genau darauf hin (Skelette und Co.)



> 2. Wie erklärst du dir, dass man alte Abschriften von Texten, die in der Bibel stehen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt geschrieben wurden, andem auch die Bibeltexte geschrieben worden sind, gefunden und für echt befunden hat?



Ich leugne doch gar nicht, dass die Bibeltexte damals geschrieben wurden in ihrem Kern. Es wurden jedoch viele hinzugefügt später und manche Original-Einträge sind historisch bewiesen nicht korrekt. Daraus mache ich aber nihtmal einen Vorwurf, so ist es eben auch unterhaltsam und das dient sicher auch Jesus Absichten.



> 3. Was kannst du gegen meine Erlebnisse mit Gott sagen? Kannst du mir meine Erfahrungen nehmen? Kannst du dir erklären, dass mir Gott schon einige Male geholfen und mir beigestanden hat? Das ich ihn gespührt habe? Das er zu mir geredet hat? Gibt es da eine Erklärung für? Kannst du das Abstreiten? Soll ich mir das alles eingebildet haben?



Aus diesem Grund argumentiere ich logisch, faktisch und mit Beweisen und niht anhand subjektiver Empfindungen. Ich könnte dir genausogut sagen "Du ich hab das Gefühl dass das echt bloss ein riesiger Jux ist und die leute im Vatikan sich seit Ewigkeiten schieflachen und bereichern". Das hat mir wenn du Lust hast auch irgendeine übernatürliche macht erzählt, das kannst du mir dann ja auch nicht mehr abstreiten - oder wie? Arbeite mit objektiv gültigen Fakten bitte.



> 4. Kannst du die Existens eines Gottes vollkommen widerlegen? Oder glaubst du nur nicht an ihn, weil es keinen eindeutigen Beweis für seine Existens gibt?



Letzteres ist genau der Fall. ich glaube nicht an ihn, da seine Existenz nichteinmal im Ansatz bewiesen werden kann. Wieso soll ich also an ihn glauben? Aus imaginärer Vorteilsucht? Nein, mach ich nicht, das wäre scheinheilige Doppelmoral wie ich sie ablehne. Nicht die Nichtexistenz muss bewiesen werden, denn schließlich sind dort harte und objektive Fakten präsent die die Nichtexistenz nahe liegen - es muss vielmehr etwas gefunden werden was dem Glauben Daseinsberechtigung verschafft aus faktischer Sicht. Das ist der springende Punkt und sobald das geschieht, werde ich meine Ansicht ändern. Vorher nicht, da ich es ablehne an irgendwas zu glauben nur weil ich es "sollte" oder weil andere sagen "das ist halt so, glaubs oder lass es sein". Das ist Kindergartenniveau ums mal ganz deutlich zu sagen. Gib mir Fakten an die hand die seine Existenz beweisen oder nahelegen und ich will dem Gehör schenken. Und ja - persönliche Beispiele / Erlebnisse sind deshalb ausgeschlossen, siehe oben weshalb das so ist.

Beantwortet.


----------



## Feuersalamander (2. Dezember 2005)

> 1. Warum kann man die Evolutionstheorie nicht beweisen? Warum hat ein Evolutionsforscher vor einigen jahren gesagt, dass man die Evolutionstheorie, wie sie momentan besteht, noch nicht bewiesen hat und auch nie beweisen wird, weil die Gleichung einfach icht aufgeht?



Weil es eine theorie ist, könnte man diese beweisen wäre es keine Theorie sondern eine Tatsache....



> 2. Wie erklärst du dir, dass man alte Abschriften von Texten, die in der Bibel stehen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt geschrieben wurden, andem auch die Bibeltexte geschrieben worden sind, gefunden und für echt befunden hat?


 Das kommt auf die Übersetzung behapte ich einmal, denn da das hebräische keine Konsonanten kennt bleibt hier viel raum zum interpretieren....




> 3. Was kannst du gegen meine Erlebnisse mit Gott sagen? Kannst du mir meine Erfahrungen nehmen? Kannst du dir erklären, dass mir Gott schon einige Male geholfen und mir beigestanden hat? Das ich ihn gespührt habe? Das er zu mir geredet hat? Gibt es da eine Erklärung für? Kannst du das Abstreiten? Soll ich mir das alles eingebildet haben?



Erlebnisse sind nur subjektiv gültig, was für dich eine Gotteserscheinung ist ist für jemanden anders eine Halluzination... was für dich ein spirituelles Erlebnis ist, ist für jemanden anderen ein esoterisches Erlebnis...



> 4. Kannst du die Existens eines Gottes vollkommen widerlegen? Oder glaubst du nur nicht an ihn, weil es keinen eindeutigen Beweis für seine Existens gibt?



Nein aber gott ist ein pardoxon, denn wenn es gott gibt, impliziert dies das dieser allmächtig ist -> sonst wär er ja nicht gott, wenn gott aber allmächtig ist, kann er dann was machen was für ihn unmöglich ist?

Oder wenn es gott gibt, und dieser allwissend ist, so steht dies im Widerspruch zu Quantentheorie (Ort impuls und so..)

Und wenn die Bibel stimmt, dann ist Gott ein perverser Sadist, weil,
er Menschen, die keine Ahnung von gut und böse haben Vorschriften macht, und diese dann bestraft weil sie nicht eingehlaten wurde... (Adam+Eva)

Und er seine eigen Schöpfun ersäuft


----------



## IXS (2. Dezember 2005)

Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > TheSinner
> 
> 
> Ok, dann beantworte mir doch folgende Fragen:
> ...



???

Jeder Virenforscher weiß, dass die Evolutionstheorie stimmt.
Dass bestimmte "Glieder in der Kette" fehlen, liegt einfach daran, das der Intelligente Mensch alles ihm ähnliche als Hässlich und gefährlich einstuft, und es deswegen zerstört(e). Überlebt haben meist nur Tierarten, die weit genug vom Menschen ab lebten, die zu stark waren um beseitigt zu werden, oder die nach dem menschlichen Empfinden "schön" sind.



> 2. Wie erklärst du dir, dass man alte Abschriften von Texten, die in der Bibel stehen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt geschrieben wurden, andem auch die Bibeltexte geschrieben worden sind, gefunden und für echt befunden hat?



Fahrlässigkeit?



> 3. Was kannst du gegen meine Erlebnisse mit Gott sagen? Kannst du mir meine Erfahrungen nehmen? Kannst du dir erklären, dass mir Gott schon einige Male geholfen und mir beigestanden hat? Das ich ihn gespührt habe? Das er zu mir geredet hat? Gibt es da eine Erklärung für? Kannst du das Abstreiten? Soll ich mir das alles eingebildet haben?



Wie kannst du mir erklären, dass, seitdem ich nicht mehr an Gott glaube, es mir besser geht?

Für mich ist es übrigens eine Art Schizophrenie, wenn Menschen "Stimmen" hören.



> 4. Kannst du die Existens eines Gottes vollkommen widerlegen? Oder glaubst du nur nicht an ihn, weil es keinen eindeutigen Beweis für seine Existens gibt?



"Gott" ist so etwas wie das Resultat der Gedanken gleichgesinnter Menschen. Den "erschaffenden Gott" gibt es nicht, das ist schon dadurch erwiesen, dass es das "Universum" gibt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst wäre ja das Prinzip des freien Willens in Frage gestellt, das uns (oder, wenn es dich schon stört, den Christen und allen anderen Menschen, die an Gott glauben oder nach ihrem Gewissen handeln) Gott geschenkt hat.



Wäre ich jetzt pingelig, würde ich darauf hinweisen, dass wir aber gar keinen freien Willen haben. 
Es gibt (noch) keine Spezies mit einem "echten" freien Willen auf der Erde.


@Thema, das sich erwartungsgemäß in Religion stinkt und Religion über alles entwickelt hat: Ich sage auch nichts gegen Religionen, solange sie sich vollständig von mir, dem Staat, der Bildung/Wissenschaft und allen anderen andersgläubigen fern halten.

Man kann Gott nicht widerlegen, nur beweisen! ABER: Anders als in der Wissenschaft, in der (inzwischen) Theorien nur so formuliert werden dürfen, so dass man sie auch widerlegen kann, stellen die Religionen einfach Dogmen auf, gegen die jegliche Argumentation sinnlos ist. Und das sehe ich als großen Nachteil an.
Als Beispiel gebe ich einfach mal die Spaghetti-Monster-Religion an. Ja, sehr witzig, jeder versteht es als Spaß, aber es gibt keinen Unterschied zu den anderen Göttern dieser Welt!

Auch die Wissenschaft kann nicht behaupten, dass sie die Wahrheit kennt. Aber wenigstens basiert alles auf dem aktuellen Wissen, dass sich die Menschheit ereignet hat.


----------



## Feuersalamander (2. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 02.12.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und darüber kannst du froh sein, schließlich hat Gott uns als Wesen erschaffen die in Freiheit leben und eigene Entscheidungen treffen können.



Ein sadist also , ich geb dir die freiheit dich zu entscheiden, aber wehe du bist gegen mich......


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 02.12.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zuerst einmal Entschuldigung, dass ich da was Falsches gesagt habe. Aber wenn man mit vier oder fünf verschiedenen Personen über das gleiche Thema streitet kann man leicht, die Reaktion einer Person mit der einer anderen verwechseln (jaja, mir ist schon klar, dass das nur ein billiger Versuch ist von meiner Schuld abzulenken    -> deshalb "Mea culpa."  )

Und nun zu deiner Frage: Ich will, dass ihr nicht dumm sterbt   .
Nee, aber jetzt mal im Ernst. aph (ich hoffe das stimmt jetzt -> ansonsten siehe oben *g*) hat behauptet, dass die christliche Nächstenliebe nicht frei von Hintergedanken ist, obwohl es doch das ist, was sie auszeichnet. Da das nicht stimmt, habe ich seine Behauptung widerlegt/wollte ich seine Behauptung widerlegen (je nach Sichtweise des Diskussionspartners *g*).


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb sollte es besser sein über nichts nachzudenken? Das habe ich nie geschrieben, nie gemeint und wenn du statt mit böser Absicht mit gesundem Menschenverstand da drüber nachgedacht hättest, wäre dir das auch klargeworden. Ich sprach vielmehr das Paradoxon an, dass sobald wir als Menschheit (!) einen begriff erfunden haben, wir auch darüber nachgedacht haben müssen. Soweit so simpel. Wenn also nun jemand der diesen begriff und deshalb seine Definition kennt diese Handlung durchführt, dann weiss er schon was er tun muss und was (und da kommts) ihn erwartet. Daher hat er bereits eine Erwartung, es ist nicht länger eine reine Handlung ohne Hintergedanken möglich - denn Hintergedanken stecken vor jeder Tat. Sei es dass ich zum Kühlschrank gehe weil ich Hunger leider oder dass ich jemandem helfe weil mich dessen Freude freuen wird, sei es dass ich ihm helfe weil ich halt so bin. Ich finde es nur einfach nicht negativ etwas mit einem Hintergedanken zu tun, weiso denn auch? Wer sowas behauptet der sollte sich mal überlegen ob ein Mensch dessen überhaupt fähig wäre / ist.


Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus, dass du etwas Gutes für schützenswert hälst. Aus deinen Posts kann man herauslesen, dass du die christliche Nächstenliebe für recht gut hälst. Da dir, glaube ich, auch bewusst ist, dass christliche Nächstenliebe, würde sie deshalb gelebt, weil man aus ihr nur Vorteile ziehen könnte, nichts anderes als ein verkappter Opportunismus wäre, müsstest du versuchen, sie davor zu bewahren, zu einem solchen Opportunismus zu werden, weil du ja das Gute für schützenswert erachtest (Mir ist bewusst, dass, falls du das Gute nicht für schützenswert haltest, oder du die christliche Nächstenliebe nicht für gut hälst, mein ganzes Gedankenkonstrukt, in Bezug auf dich, wie ein ganzes Kartenhaus zusammenfällt. In dem Fall wärest du aber anders, als du dich im Thread bisher gegeben hast und müsstest auch einiges, was du bereits gepostet hast, widerrufen). Nach deiner Ansicht aber, kann die christliche Nächstenliebe aber nur dann "gut" bleiben, wenn man nicht über sie nachdenkt. Ergo ...

Da du ja aber geschrieben hast, dass du es nicht so gemeint hast, nehme ich mal einfach an, dass du dich verschrieben hast oder ich dich anders interpretiert habe, als du wolltest (auch wenn dann die obere Frage weiterhin im Raum stehen bleibt).



> 2) Du sagst, dass es keinen Unterschied mache, ob man jmd. ohne oder mit Hintergedanken helfe. Diese Behautpung weicht dem Thema aus, das ich angesprochen habe. Deshalb habe ich sie auch nicht weiter kommentiert.





> Und auch da hast du nicht genau genug gelesen. ich sagte dass dies im RESULTAT für denjenigen dem geholfen WIRD keinen Unterschied macht. Gebe ich dem Bettler 5 Euro weil ich mich dann toll fühle, hat er 5 Euro. Gebe ich ihm 5 Euro weil ich so'n dufter Typ bin, hat er 5 Euro.


Oh doch, ich habe sehr genau gelesen, was du gesagt hast, nur ist das anscheinend nicht richtig bei dir angekommen. Also nochmal: Wenn du sagst, dass dies für denjenigen, dem geholfen wird, im Resultat keinen Unterschied macht, so hat dies nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, das ich angeschnitten habe. Das einzige, was du mir vorwerfen kannst, ist, dass ich deine Behauptung verkürzt/zu ungenau/ was auch immer widergegeben habe.


> 3) Du sagst "aber das wird meine unterbewusste Denkweise sein" und bringst also noch im selben Satz eine Vermutung zum Ausdruck (das zeigt schon die Formulierung), von der du selbst weißt, dass du sie nicht beweisen kannst.





> Und DAS von jemandem der dem Christentum anhängt. Darf ich mir das bitte einrahmen? Wenn ich danach ginge, dürfte kein einziger Mensch mehr behaupten er glaube an Gott, denn er kann es ja schließlich nicht beweisen und weiss das auch schon vorher.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich selbstreflektierend gesprochen mit einer großen portion Selbstkritik nämlich der, dass ich mir meiner nicht vorhandenen Selbstlosigkeit bewusst bin - und das obwohl ich mich darum sehr bemühe. Doch soetwas kann es per Definition eben nicht geben, da bilde ich auch keine Ausnahme. Das zu behaupten wäre verdammt arrogant.


Jeder Mensch darf behaupten er glaube an Gott, denn anders als in der Wissenschaft, ist Glaube in der Religion keine Vermutung, sondern Gewissheit. Und ich glaube, du weißt selbst sehr genau, dass es genug Gottesbeweise gibt. Ob du sie dann auch annimmst, ist eine andere Sache, aber sie bestehen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es stört mich und danke für die Rücksichtnahme, denn ich zähle mich ausdrücklich NICHT dazu wie man hier deutlich gemerkt haben sollte. Mit diesem beitrag hast du dich an der Diskussion beteiligt. Ich verlange das nicht, ich sage lediglich, dass die aktuelle Beweislage klar signalisiert, dass es keinen Gott gibt und keinen Kontakt mit ihm gab, es gibt schließlich nicht ein einziges Anzeichen dafür welches unstrittig wäre. Damit gibt es also auch automatisch keinen Gegenbeweis zur Nichtexistenz, logisch folgt daraus nur die Möglichkeit dr Nichtexistenz bis zur Findung eines unstrittigen Beweises der auf einen Gott (und sei es nur ansatzweise) schließen ließe.
> 
> Es handelt sich hierbei also nicht um glauben, es handelt sich um "bisheriges wissen". Dort liegt also die Beweislast eindeutig bei den Gläubigen, da sämtliche aktuellen Fakten dagegensprechen.


Also in dem Post widersprichst du dir selber. Du behauptest, ich zititere, "dass die aktuelle Beweislage klar signalisiert, dass es keinen Gott gibt". Schon im darauffolgende Satz musst du aber zugeben, dass es keinen Gegenbeweis für seine Nichtexistenz gibt. Wie also kann die "aktuelle Beweislage signalisieren, dass es keinen Gott gibt", wenn es noch nicht einmal einen Gegenbeweis für Gottes Existenz gibt. Du kannst maximal behaupten, dass es keinen endgültigen Beweis für Gottes Existenz gibt.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die christliche Kirche ist die reichste Kirche dieser Erde. Sie gibt einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag für einen Kirchentag aus, sponsort den SAT 1-Pfarrer mit 1,6 Millionen; 37,5  Millionen Euro für ein Versammlungshaus sind auch drin, 15 Millionen Euro für eine "Öffentlichkeitsinitiative" genaus - und dann jammert sie, sie habe kein Geld? Hmm?
> 
> Wenn die beiden Großkirchen neben der Kirchensteuer noch etwa 7,5 Milliarden Euro vom Staat einstreichen und auch noch wegen der Säkularisation von 1803 vom Land zweistellige Millionenbeträge einheimsen, die denen gar nicht mehr zustehen dann nenne ich das Raffgier.
> 
> ...


Da hast Du Dir ja richtig Mühe mit den ganzen Zahlen gegeben- Respekt. Aber: Wenn die Kirche(n) tatsächlich über ein so enormes Vermögen verfügten, warum muss trotzdem gespart werden? Warum werden Stellen gestrichen, Kindergärten, Krankenhäuser, Bibliotheken usw. geschlossen? Warum werden Pfarreien sogar aufgelöst? Warum ist das Bistum Berlin pleite, Aachen kurz davor; und muss selbst die Erzdiözese Köln einen rigorosen Sparkurs fahren? Wohin geht denn das ganze Geld Deiner Meinung nach? Was macht die Kirche damit? 
Du glaubst also, die Kirche solle ihr Vermögen veräußern und es den Armen geben. Schön. Angenommen, sie täte das. Glaubst Du im Ernst, die Armut der Welt damit beseitigt zu haben? Oder wäre es doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, eine kurzfristige Linderung vielleicht? Oder wäre es nicht tatsächlich besser, die Kirche(n) behielte ihre Besitztümer und somit ihren Einfluss und setzte dies dazu ein, den Armen mit Spendenaktionen und -vielleicht noch viel wichtiger- Appellen an die Politiker und die Wirtschaft zu helfen?


----------



## Feuersalamander (2. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 02.12.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst also, die Kirche solle ihr Vermögen veräußern und es den Armen geben. Schön. Angenommen, sie täte das. Glaubst Du im Ernst, die Armut der Welt damit beseitigt zu haben? Oder wäre es doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, eine kurzfristige Linderung vielleicht? Oder wäre es nicht tatsächlich besser, die Kirche(n) behielte ihre Besitztümer und somit ihren Einfluss und setzte dies dazu ein, den Armen mit Spendenaktionen und -vielleicht noch viel wichtiger- Appellen an die Politiker und die Wirtschaft zu helfen?



Wie glaubwürdig ist der reichste mann der Welt wenn er Armut und verzicht predigt?


----------



## IXS (2. Dezember 2005)

Feuersalamander am 02.12.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie glaubwürdig ist der reichste mann der Welt wenn er Armut und verzicht predigt?




Wer achtet auf einen armen Mann in Lumpen?


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

Eins vorab, ich antworte in chronologischer Reihenfolge auf diejenigen die Bezug auf mich nahmen,also bitte nicht fragen "warum sagst du zu XY nichts?" während ich das womöglich gerade tippe dann 

Fangen wir mal an.



			
				ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus, dass du etwas Gutes für schützenswert hälst. Aus deinen Posts kann man herauslesen, dass du die christliche Nächstenliebe für recht gut hälst. Da dir, glaube ich, auch bewusst ist, dass christliche Nächstenliebe, würde sie deshalb gelebt, weil man aus ihr nur Vorteile ziehen könnte, nichts anderes als ein verkappter Opportunismus wäre, müsstest du versuchen, sie davor zu bewahren, zu einem solchen Opportunismus zu werden, weil du ja das Gute für schützenswert erachtest (Mir ist bewusst, dass, falls du das Gute nicht für schützenswert haltest, oder du die christliche Nächstenliebe nicht für gut hälst, mein ganzes Gedankenkonstrukt, in Bezug auf dich, wie ein ganzes Kartenhaus zusammenfällt. In dem Fall wärest du aber anders, als du dich im Thread bisher gegeben hast und müsstest auch einiges, was du bereits gepostet hast, widerrufen). Nach deiner Ansicht aber, kann die christliche Nächstenliebe aber nur dann "gut" bleiben, wenn man nicht über sie nachdenkt. Ergo ...



und genau da ist das Missverständnis auf den Punkt gebracht. ich sage überhaupt nicht, dass sie dadurch "gut" bzw. "besser" wäre wenn sie rein wäre. ich habe überhaupt keine Wertigkeit vorgenommen um genau zu sein, "rein" bedeutet nicht "gut" oder "besser", "rein" bedeutet einfach nur "rein", also z.b. von Vorstellungen und Erwartungen unberührt und genau das kann nicht existieren sobald man sich jemals darüber Gedanken gemacht hat - denn damit hat man automatisch eine Assoziation mit Nächstenliebe vorgenommen und erwartet instinktiv irgendetwas beim Ausführen der Nächstenliebe.




> Oh doch, ich habe sehr genau gelesen, was du gesagt hast, nur ist das anscheinend nicht richtig bei dir angekommen. Also nochmal: Wenn du sagst, dass dies für denjenigen, dem geholfen wird, im Resultat keinen Unterschied macht, so hat dies nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, das ich angeschnitten habe. Das einzige, was du mir vorwerfen kannst, ist, dass ich deine Behauptung verkürzt/zu ungenau/ was auch immer widergegeben habe.


Das liegt wie gesagt daran, dass ich dein thema überhaupt nicht behandelt habe, ich habe vielmehr als ich las dass hier am Rande  auch darüber diskutiert wird ob es "reine" Nächstenliebe gibt / geben kann dazu etwas beigetragen, siehe oben. Ich hatte zu dem zeitpunkt also überhaupt nicht vor auf dich speziell einzugehen, deshalb findet sich davon auch nichts in meinem Beitrag.




> Jeder Mensch darf behaupten er glaube an Gott, denn anders als in der Wissenschaft, ist Glaube in der Religion keine Vermutung, sondern Gewissheit. Und ich glaube, du weißt selbst sehr genau, dass es genug Gottesbeweise gibt. Ob du sie dann auch annimmst, ist eine andere Sache, aber sie bestehen auf jeden Fall.



Ich kenne keinen Gottesbeweis und habe das auch niemals selbst erfahren. ich sage von vornherein - ohne Fakten und logische Argumentation werde ich das auch nicht annehmen, demzufolge nicht als Beweis oder Fakt hinnehmen, da das jeder Vernunft entbehrt und ich wie bereits ausgeführt nicht "einfach mal glaube". Wer mich auf diese meine Weise davon überzeugen vermag, der wird feststellen dass ich überaus flexibel sein kann - bloss ist das eben nie wem geglückt weil es das meiner Ansicht nach auch gar nicht kann da es soetwas meines Wissens nach nie gegeben hat.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2005 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in dem Post widersprichst du dir selber. Du behauptest, ich zititere, "dass die aktuelle Beweislage klar signalisiert, dass es keinen Gott gibt". Schon im darauffolgende Satz musst du aber zugeben, dass es keinen Gegenbeweis für seine Nichtexistenz gibt. Wie also kann die "aktuelle Beweislage signalisieren, dass es keinen Gott gibt", wenn es noch nicht einmal einen Gegenbeweis für Gottes Existenz gibt. Du kannst maximal behaupten, dass es keinen endgültigen Beweis für Gottes Existenz gibt.



Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Nehmen wir einen Lichtschalter - wenn ich auf ihn drücke, so weiß ich, dass das Licht aller Vorraussicht nach angehen wird daraufhin. Du jedoch würdest nun behaupten stattdessen würde es ein Miauen geben. Das entbehrt also aller Logik also der Folge von bekannter Ursache und bekannter Wirkung - es ist ein wissenschaftlich bewiesener Effekt dass das Licht angehen wird, du jedoch gehst fern von der Logik davon aus dass das eben nicht so ist, entgegen jeder Wissenschaft die bislang Gültigkeit gezeigt hat in der heutigen Zeit. Deshalb liegt auch dort die beweislast und nicht dort wo von allgemein bewiesenen Dingen geschlussfolgert wird. Eine Schlussfolgerung basierend auf dem aktuellen Wissensstand und der wahrscheinlichsten Folge ist doch glaubwürdiger als en Glaube an eine völlig unlogische Sache die der Wissenschaft entgegenwirkt ? Denn der aktuelle Stand ist doch die Nichtexistenz - ich hab "Gott" zumindest noch nie gesehen, gerochen, gespürt oder sonstqwie wahrgenommen. das Licht hab ich aber schon oft anschalten können und es ist zu erwarten, dass ich das auch weiterhin kann wenn ich auf den Schalter drücke.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Dezember 2005)

> Da hast Du Dir ja richtig Mühe mit den ganzen Zahlen gegeben- Respekt. Aber: Wenn die Kirche(n) tatsächlich über ein so enormes Vermögen verfügten, warum muss trotzdem gespart werden? Warum werden Stellen gestrichen, Kindergärten, Krankenhäuser, Bibliotheken usw. geschlossen? Warum werden Pfarreien sogar aufgelöst? Warum ist das Bistum Berlin pleite, Aachen kurz davor; und muss selbst die Erzdiözese Köln einen rigorosen Sparkurs fahren? Wohin geht denn das ganze Geld Deiner Meinung nach? Was macht die Kirche damit?



Das kann ich dir wenn du das wirklich wissen willst zumindest sehr grob aufschlüsseln, das wäre aber eine ziemliche Arbeit um das vorab zu sagen. Grob gesagt nimmt die Kirche mehr ein als sie ausgibt und von diesen Ausgaben sind - und das nach EIGENEN Aussagen der Kirche - nur etwa 8% für die öffentlichen und sozialen Dienste und dergleichen in Verwendung. Der Rest fliesst in die Verwaltung, öffentlichkeitsArbeit (ich sag ja.. PR Sucht und das sag ich wirklich nicht unbegründet) und in den Säckel der Kirche die sich für irgendetwas wappnet.. seit ein paar hundert jahren und darauf hockt wie die Henne auf dem Ei.



> Du glaubst also, die Kirche solle ihr Vermögen veräußern und es den Armen geben.



Ganz genau das müsste sie tun wenn sie an ihre eigene Lehre denn glauben würde. Das tut sie aber ganz offensichtlich nicht und das nicht erst seit gestern nicht - denn wer Macht hat der will macht behalten, so wie du es sogar gleich im folgenden zitat selbst einräumst und wer Geld hat der will es ebenfalls mehren und nicht ausgeben - und das kann man der Kirche durchaus vorwerfen.



> Schön. Angenommen, sie täte das. Glaubst Du im Ernst, die Armut der Welt damit beseitigt zu haben? Oder wäre es doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, eine kurzfristige Linderung vielleicht? Oder wäre es nicht tatsächlich besser, die Kirche(n) behielte ihre Besitztümer und somit ihren Einfluss und setzte dies dazu ein, den Armen mit Spendenaktionen und -vielleicht noch viel wichtiger- Appellen an die Politiker und die Wirtschaft zu helfen?



Ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein? Möglicherweise, aber wohl kaum in Anbetracht der immensen Finanzmacht der Kirche die mit ihrem Vermögen die Armut beispielsweise Afrikas so bekämpfen könnte, dass sie nicht mehr existent ist - natürlich nicht durch "Gib jedem 1000 Euro", sondern durch einen systematischen Aufbau. Was wäre denn wenn man mal 85% des Einkommens oder gar 95% des Einkommens für sowas verwenden würde? Richtig, es gäb eine Menge Milliarden die plötzlich jährlich (!) verfügbar wären. Das fände ich konsequent, aber da gibts dann ein problem.

Wenn du mit einem Laib Brot unterm Arm und der Bibel in der Hand den Hungernden predigst, so werden sie dir folgen. Will die Kirche also weiterhin ihre Macht behalten darf genau was nicht geschehen? Richtig, die armen dürfen nicht plötzlich wohlhabend werden denn dann sieht's plötzlich aus wie in den westlichen Industrienationen mit dem Rückgang der Anhänger und dann hat die Kirche bald nicht mehr allzuviel Macht, nicht mehr allzuviel Einkommen und nicht mehr allzuviel auf das sie pochen kann. Also predigt man den tod für hunderttausende Arme und lässt sie jämmerlich verenden während man selbst auf Milliarden sitzt. 

Genau das ist der Kern des Ganzen, genau deshalb ist das eine scheinheilige Doppelmoral die mich zum würgen bringt und wenn es nach mir ginge würde man die Kirche abschaffen - Glaube braucht ebensowenig wie Liebe eine Regelung. Ich bin gläubig - aber ich habe einen eigenen Glauben kreiert durch meine Lebenserfahrung. Und wie es die Toten hosen schon sagten - in der Liebe hat der Staat nichts zu suchen. So ähnlich ist das mit der Kirche und dem Glauben.

Auf machtbesessene Milliardäre die mir schief vom Balkon zugrinsen und preidgen dass homosexualität eine Sünde sei, dass kondome und abtreibungen Sünde seien, dass also soziale Ungerechtigkeit vollkommen erstrebenswert und gewollt ist kann ich sehr gut verzichten.

PS:
Ich werde mich nun wohl gleich vor den Fernseher begeben, mit weiteren antworten ist also nicht so schnell zu rechnen - vielleicht später oder morgen dann.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (2. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > Jeder Mensch darf behaupten er glaube an Gott, denn anders als in der Wissenschaft, ist Glaube in der Religion keine Vermutung, sondern Gewissheit. Und ich glaube, du weißt selbst sehr genau, dass es genug Gottesbeweise gibt. Ob du sie dann auch annimmst, ist eine andere Sache, aber sie bestehen auf jeden Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Gottesbeweis und habe das auch niemals selbst erfahren.


Ist nicht tragisch. Es gibt zwar haufenweise Gottesbeweise, sie bauen aber blöderweise alle auf einer bestimmten Vorraussetzung auf: der Existenz Gottes


----------



## IXS (2. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 02.12.2005 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht tragisch. Es gibt zwar haufenweise Gottesbeweise, sie bauen aber blöderweise alle auf einer bestimmten Vorraussetzung auf: der Existenz Gottes




Ja, ne... is klar 

Gott als Schöpfer gibt es so sicher nicht, wie das Amen in der Kirche


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Dezember 2005)

Feuersalamander am 02.12.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 02.12.2005 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut Bill Gates das?


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

gottes_beweise_, dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Nehmen wir einen Lichtschalter - wenn ich auf ihn drücke, so weiß ich, dass das Licht aller Vorraussicht nach angehen wird daraufhin. Du jedoch würdest nun behaupten stattdessen würde es ein Miauen geben. Das entbehrt also aller Logik also der Folge von bekannter Ursache und bekannter Wirkung - es ist ein wissenschaftlich bewiesener Effekt dass das Licht angehen wird, du jedoch gehst fern von der Logik davon aus dass das eben nicht so ist, entgegen jeder Wissenschaft die bislang Gültigkeit gezeigt hat in der heutigen Zeit. Deshalb liegt auch dort die beweislast und nicht dort wo von allgemein bewiesenen Dingen geschlussfolgert wird. Eine Schlussfolgerung basierend auf dem aktuellen Wissensstand und der wahrscheinlichsten Folge ist doch glaubwürdiger als en Glaube an eine völlig unlogische Sache die der Wissenschaft entgegenwirkt ? Denn der aktuelle Stand ist doch die Nichtexistenz - ich hab "Gott" zumindest noch nie gesehen, gerochen, gespürt oder sonstqwie wahrgenommen. das Licht hab ich aber schon oft anschalten können und es ist zu erwarten, dass ich das auch weiterhin kann wenn ich auf den Schalter drücke.


Wann glaubtest Du an Gott? Wenn Er gemessen worden wäre? Wenn Er errechnet worden wäre? Wenn der Naturwissenschaftler gesagt hätte "Da ist Er!"? Wäre Er dann noch Gott? Wenn Er begreifbar wäre- wäre Er dann noch Gott?


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 03.12.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> gottes_beweise_, dass ich nicht lache.



Der letzte "beweis" Gottes, für die Christen, ist eine Geschichte um einen Mann, dessen Mutter 'so ganz ohne Zeugungsakt'  plötzlich schwanger wurde.

Tatsache ist, dass jede Frau, die unerwartet schwanger wird, da es aus diversen Gründen mit dem eigenen Mann nicht klappt, es gerne zur Ausrede hätte, dass das Kind von Gott sei.

Wie sagte schon Otto " Uns wurde ein gesunder, strammer  Junge geboren. Dank dem Herrn der über uns wohnt".  
Das war wohl ein Hochhaus 

Hinzu kommt, dass Jesus von klein auf die Gelehrten anzweifelte und beschimpfte, wie es heute der "Foren-Troll" tut.
Die "Wunder" können von seinen Anhängern erfunden sein. 
Ich meine, selbst heute ist es kein Problem, eine Lüge als wahr gelten zu lassen. Man muss sie nur genügend oft und an veschiedene Leute weitergeben.

Am Ende war da die Kreuzigung, weil er die Römer durch seine "Amtsanmaßung beleidigte".  Jesus hat die Kreuzigung scheinbar durch einen Koma überlebt. Und ist danach mit seiner Maria Magdalena irgendwo Richtung Asien geflüchtet.

Es ist früher sehr oft passiert, dass Koma mit Tod verwechselt wurde.
Immerhin fand man regelmäßig bei Grabbeseitigungen noch Holzstücke, die Kratzspuren aufwiesen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 03.12.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Am Ende war da die Kreuzigung, weil er die Römer durch seine "Amtsamaßung beleidigte".  Jesus hat die Kreuzigung scheinbar durch einen Koma überlebt. Und ist danach mit seiner Maria Magdalena irgendwo Richtung Asien geflüchtet.
> 
> Es ist früher sehr oft passiert, dass Koma mit Tod verwechselt wurde.
> Immerhin fand man regelmäßig bei Grabbeseitigungen noch Holzstücke, die Kratzspuren aufwiesen.



1. Die "Amtsanmaßung" Jesu "beleidigte" die Juden, nicht die Römer.
2. Eine Kreuzigung gehörte zu den bestialischsten Hinrichtungsmethoden und werde garantiert _nicht_ überlebt- dafür sorgten die Römer allein schon dadurch, dass den Gekreuzigten die Beine gebrochen wurden.


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2005)

Feuersalamander am 02.12.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein aber gott ist ein pardoxon, denn wenn es gott gibt, impliziert dies das dieser allmächtig ist -> sonst wär er ja nicht gott, wenn gott aber allmächtig ist, kann er dann was machen was für ihn unmöglich ist?



Sorry aber ich versteh nicht wo hier das Paradoxon ist? Wenn Gott allmächtig ist, dass gibt es nix was für ihn unmöglich ist.

Desweiteren unterstellst du ganz einfach dass Gott allmächtig sein muss, ohne zu klären was genau du unter allmächtig verstehst. Außerdem versuchst du mit deinem (unserem) Logikverständnis Gott zu wiederlegen, was Unsinn ist, denn unsere Logik muss nicht Gottes Logik sein.

Im übrigen ist es relativ Sinnfrei die Existenz Gottes beweisen oder widerlegen zu wollen, genausogut könnte man versuchen zu beweisen, dass _in jedem menschen etwas Gutes steckt_

(was ich übrigens glaube, und was ich als Rechtfertigung für den Glaube an Gott ansehe)



> Ein sadist also , ich geb dir die freiheit dich zu entscheiden, aber wehe du bist gegen mich......



Wieso Sadist? Versteh ich nicht.


@topic: "Vom Affen enttäuscht, erschuf der liebe Gott den Menschen. Danach verzichtete er auf weitere Experimente." -Mark Twain-

Zu Evolutionstheorie vs- Gott
Es ist ja in der Evolutionstheorie durcchaus umstritten inwieweit sie für den modernen Menschen überhaupt gilt. Zumindest können wir heute fast alle Triebkräfte der Evolution aushebeln. Was das anbelangt kann man schon berechtigte Zweifel haben. (denke ich)


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 03.12.2005 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann glaubtest Du an Gott? Wenn Er gemessen worden wäre? Wenn Er errechnet worden wäre? Wenn der Naturwissenschaftler gesagt hätte "Da ist Er!"? Wäre Er dann noch Gott? Wenn Er begreifbar wäre- wäre Er dann noch Gott?



Ist die Antwort auf auch nur irgendeine dieser Fragen ein Beweis für seine Existenz? Wohl kaum.

Warum sollen Atheisten beweisen, dass es etwas nicht gibt? Beweist ihr doch erst mal, dass es kein Spaghettimonster gibt, dann beweise ich euch auch, dass euer Gott nicht existiert.

Deal?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Dezember 2005)

aph am 03.12.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.12.2005 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, darum geht es mir auch gar nicht. Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass die Maßstäbe, die Sinner an Gott anzulegen sucht, nicht funktionieren können. Gott ist eben nicht beweisbar wie eine mathematische Funktion oder ein physikalisches Phänomen u.ä. 

PS: Das Spaghettimonster ist die intelligenteste Satire, die je aus den USA gekommen ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 03.12.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das Spaghettimonster ist die intelligenteste Satire, die je aus den USA gekommen ist.



Nein, das ist die Wahrheit und kein Scherz. So


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 03.12.2005 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die "Amtsanmaßung" Jesu "beleidigte" die Juden, nicht die Römer.
> 2. Eine Kreuzigung gehörte zu den bestialischsten Hinrichtungsmethoden und werde garantiert _nicht_ überlebt- dafür sorgten die Römer allein schon dadurch, dass den Gekreuzigten die Beine gebrochen wurden.



1. Die Römer hätten sich herausgehalten, wenn es ihnen egal gewesen wäre.
Aber, jemand,der sich als "König ohne Reich" ausgibt, kann eine potenzielle Gefahr darstellen. Und wenn es nur um das Ansehen der Regierung geht.

2. Wenn du im Koma liegst, kann man dir die Hoden abschneiden, und du merkst es nicht.
Die Nägel in Händen und Füßen, sowie gebrochene Beine, müssen nicht unbedingt den Tod zur Folge haben.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (3. Dezember 2005)

Wer hat hier behauptet Gott wär absolut oder allmächtig? Absolut ist im gegensatz zum nichts alles und doch nichts sonst wär es ja nicht alles.
Gott steht aber immer im gegensatz zum bösen satan. Das heißt gott ist nicht böse. Folglich ist gott nicht absolut .


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 03.12.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, darum geht es mir auch gar nicht. Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass die Maßstäbe, die Sinner an Gott anzulegen sucht, nicht funktionieren können. Gott ist eben nicht beweisbar wie eine mathematische Funktion oder ein physikalisches Phänomen u.ä.
> 
> PS: Das Spaghettimonster ist die intelligenteste Satire, die je aus den USA gekommen ist.



Richtig. Aber Sinner hat ja auch gar nicht behauptet, dass es Gott gibt. Das waren die vom Christenclub. 

Von mir aus soll jeder an Gott glauben der will. Für sich ganz allein und persönlich. Ohne Behauptungen aufzustellen mit dem Anspruch der Allgemeingültigkeit. Ohne Beeinflussung anderer Menschen, die eigenen Kinder eingeschlossen! Ohne mir damit aufn Keks zu gehen wie hier im Forum. Oder an Schulen. Oder beim Spenden.

Gottvertrauen fördert Doppelmoral. Und Doppelmoral tötet.


----------



## TheSinner (3. Dezember 2005)

@Doc_Holiday

Wenn Gott also nicht objektiv bewiesen werden kann, dann glaube ich auch nicht an ihn, ganz genau das ist richtig. Wieso sollte ich denn auch? Wenn es für etwas keinen beweis gibt soll ich also daran glauben? Was ist das denn bitte für eine Idee? Das ist als ob ich jetzt ans Spaghetti-Monster glaube oder daran dass 5% aller Menschen getarnte Aliens sind die nachts Schuhplattler tanzend gelbe Kühe melken für ihre unsichtbaren Roboterfabriken in der Antarktis wo sie die Eroberung der Erde planen. Die Argumentation "wäre er dann noch Gott?" ist ziemlich naiv wie ich finde - nach dem Motto "Logik gillet nich !!!" oder wie?. Ja dann.. dann gibts auch keinen Gott - wenn es kein allgemeingültiges Anzeichen dafür gibt, dann GIBT es kein Anzeichen und damit GIBT es das nicht - solange bis die Existenz auch nur ansatzweise allgemeingültig bewiesen ist. Aber da greift ja der nächste rhetorische Milchmädchentrick des Christentums dass wir dann ja nicht mehr frei in der Wahl wären. Fällt nur mir auf wie perfekt das konstruiert ist um auch ja jede Kritik zunichte zu machen? Ich könnt mir auch sowas ausdenken, problemlos und Leute die "Wunder beobachtet haben" finde ich für 50 Euro pro Nase in Südafrika unter Garantie auch. Ich könnte mich damit sogar selbst zum Sohn Gittes (Gott (tm) war schon vergeben) ausrufen und sagen "So Jungs, ich zeig euch mal wie das geht, lebt mir nach bitte". Oder ich gründe den Yen-Buddhismus der da besagt dass alles Geld böse ist und ich mich selbst für euch opfere und euer Geld als Bürde auf mich nehme.


Und nun zu etwas anderem:



> Sorry aber ich versteh nicht wo hier das Paradoxon ist? Wenn Gott allmächtig ist, dass gibt es nix was für ihn unmöglich ist.



Und genau dadurch ist er nicht mehr allmächtig. Wenn er allmächtig wäre, müsste er etwas erschaffen können was er nicht bewältigen kann - könnte er das jedoch, wäre er dadurch nicht mehr allmächtig. Das nennt man Paradoxon und sobald jemand behauptet Gott sei allmächtig ist das ein Paradoxon weil es Allmacht niemals geben kann schon per Definition.
Das mag nicht Gottes Logik sein (was ist das wieder für eine christliche Erfindung jetzt?), aber das ist die allgemeingültige logik der Menschheit und wenn er uns ja angeblich als Krone der Schöpfung erschuf (das ist für mich per se ein grandioser Lacher), ja dann heisst das doch auch dass unsere Logik die "beste" ist - und laut der kann er niemals allmächtig sein. Hat er dann also sich selbst zerstört indem er uns erschuf?  



> Im übrigen ist es relativ Sinnfrei die Existenz Gottes beweisen oder widerlegen zu wollen, genausogut könnte man versuchen zu beweisen, dass _in jedem menschen etwas Gutes steckt_



Das glaub ich zwar auch, aber ich glaub auch dass in jedem Menschen genausoviel schlechtes steckt und die Umstände seines Lebens das dann beeinflussen wie es sich weiterentwickelt - inklusive freier Entscheidungen natürlich, denn niemand ist bloss ein produkt seiner Umwelt- Das ist einfach nur eine Ausrede.



> Wieso Sadist? Versteh ich nicht.


Ein Sadist ist jemand, der Freude hat Andere zu quälen. Erschafft Gott also Menschen und gibt ihnen die freie Wahl ob sie an ihn glauben, bestraft aber jene am letzten Tag die es nicht tun, so ist er dadurch ein Sadist, schließlich könnte er denen auch sagen "So Jungs, ich bins und jau, mich gibts wirklich und in Farbe". Tut er das nicht, scheint er zu wollen dass manche bestraft werden, scheint daran also Freude zu haben. Ergo ist Gott ein Sadist wenn man das so betrachtet. Wobei, natürlich ist er keiner. Er existiert ja schließlich wie man oben gesehen hat nicht.




> @topic: "Vom Affen enttäuscht, erschuf der liebe Gott den Menschen. Danach verzichtete er auf weitere Experimente." -Mark Twain-



Eine Religion, die sich vor der Wissenschaft fürchtet, schändet Gott und begeht Selbstmord.
(Ralph Waldo Emerson)

Das ist doch ein wahrhaft interessantes Zitat nicht wahr? Wenn die Menschen Gottes Werk sind und wir Menschen nun seine Existenz nicht beweisen können und die von Gottes Werk (uns Menschen) erfundene Wissenschaft zweifelsfrei zeigt dass es keine objektive Spur, nichtmal im Ansatz, für Gottes Existenz gibt - müsste Gott dann nicht einfach aufhören zu existieren, selbst wenn er je existiert haben sollte? Was wäre denn ein Gott, wenn niemand mehr an ihn glauben würde? Er wäre nicht mehr vorhanden, seine Existenz würde enden da er nicht mehr existiert für die Menschen und somit nichteinmal für die die er angeblich selbst geschaffen hat.

Weshalb hindert und hemmt denn die Religion auch heute noch die Wissenschaft, leugnet sie, vertuscht sie und versucht sie zu behindern? Weil es längst offensichtlich ist, dass damit tagtäglich weniger Spielraum ist für ominöse Gottheiten, weniger Spielraum für "Gott". 

Noch etwas zum nachdenken vielleicht?

Es ist eine leichte Sache, hungernde Menschen zu bekehren, wenn man ihnen entgegenkommt mit der Bibel in der einen und einem Stück Brot in der anderen Hand. (George Bernard Shaw)

Wer glaubt, ein Christ zu sein, weil er die Kirche besucht, irrt sich. Man wird ja auch kein Auto, wenn man in einer Garage steht. (Albert Schweitzer)

Ärgert dich dein Auge, so reiß es aus, ärgert dich deine Hand, so hau sie ab, ärgert dich deine Zunge, so schneide sie ab, und ärgert dich deine Vernunft, so werde katholisch. (Heinrich Heine)

Das ist besser auf den punkt gebracht als ich es nun hätte ausführlich beschreiben können genau meine Ansicht dazu.


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.12.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat hier behauptet Gott wär absolut oder allmächtig? Absolut ist im gegensatz zum nichts alles und doch nichts sonst wär es ja nicht alles.
> Gott steht aber immer im gegensatz zum bösen satan. Das heißt gott ist nicht böse. Folglich ist gott nicht absolut .




Das stimmt ja so auch nicht.

Gott & Teufel sind keine Gegensätze.
Der Teufel ist ein gefallener Engel, der glaubt die Macht Gottes zu haben.


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 03.12.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau dadurch ist er nicht mehr allmächtig. Wenn er allmächtig wäre, müsste er etwas erschaffen können was er nicht bewältigen kann - könnte er das jedoch, wäre er dadurch nicht mehr allmächtig. Das nennt man Paradoxon und sobald jemand behauptet Gott sei allmächtig ist das ein Paradoxon weil es Allmacht niemals geben kann schon per Definition.





Fehler in deiner Logik?

Allmächtig heißt, über alles Kontrolle zu haben, auch über das Unerwartete.
Es mag Menschen geben die sich für Allmächtig halten, aber sie machen zu viele Fehler und wissen doch nicht alles. 

Man könnte Gott so definieren, dass er die gesamten physikalischen Vorgänge im Weltall darstellt, die wir Menschen nicht (nie) unter Kontrolle bekommen.


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 03.12.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte Gott so definieren, dass er die gesamten physikalischen Vorgänge im Weltall darstellt, die wir Menschen nicht (nie) unter Kontrolle bekommen.



Dann ist Gott also gegenwärtig auf der Flucht vor der Wissenschaft? Denn die Dinge, die wir nicht erklären oder beeinflussen können, werden immer weniger.

Bis Newton hat man Gott dafür verantwortlich gemacht, dass Gegenstände zur Erde fallen. Danach hat man Gravitation dafür hergenommen.

Seitdem sind noch zahlreiche weitere Theorien hinzugekommen, einschließlich der Evolutionstheorie. Ihnen allen ist gemeinsam, dass sie immer nur einen Teil der Wirklichkeit erklären können. Je mehr Theorien es gibt, desto kleiner wird dieser Teil also, für den allein Gott noch verantwortlich sein kann. Ein Schrumpfgott, sozusagen?

Das Hauptproblem am Intelligent Design ist jedoch, dass es versucht, die bestehenden Lücken aller Theorien einfach mit Gott zu stopfen. Das erlischt jedoch völlig die Sehnsucht nach neuen Theorien, die die Menschheit bisher so viel weiter (und damit auch näher an Gott) gebracht haben!


----------



## Rosini (3. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 02.12.2005 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> TheSinner am 02.12.2005 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, finde ich auch. Mich würden aber mal diese "Beweise" fürchterlich interessieren. Ich spreche von richtigen Beweisen, die auch die Tatsache ans Licht bringen, dass es eine "Gottheit" gibt? Für mich sind diese Gespräche mehr als geistlicher Wirrwar, da es diese offensichtlichen Beweise wohl oder übel nicht gibt. Also Communitychristen, nennt mir doch bitte mal einen Beweis, der mich vollkommen überzeugen würde 



			
				Klon123456 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Was kannst du gegen meine Erlebnisse mit Gott sagen? Kannst du mir meine Erfahrungen nehmen? Kannst du dir erklären, dass mir Gott schon einige Male geholfen und mir beigestanden hat? Das ich ihn gespührt habe? Das er zu mir geredet hat? Gibt es da eine Erklärung für? Kannst du das Abstreiten? Soll ich mir das alles eingebildet haben?



Ganz ehrlich? Einbildung ist untertrieben. Wenn jemand an die existens Gottes glaubt, dann reichen auch schon kleinigkeiten völlig aus, um diese Person von einer Existens zu überzeugen. Wenn man Fragen darf: Welche Gotteserlebnisse hattest du denn bereits? Und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Ich halte nicht viel von diesen zusammengesponnenen Erlebnissen. Das ist meine ehrliche Meinung und meine sie auch keinesfalls böse - auch wenn ich mich jetzt wohl etwas hart ausgedrückt habe


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 03.12.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau dadurch ist er nicht mehr allmächtig. Wenn er allmächtig wäre, müsste er etwas erschaffen können was er nicht bewältigen kann - könnte er das jedoch, wäre er dadurch nicht mehr allmächtig.



Ok das hab ich jetzt verstanden, oben war es irgendwie schlecht ausgedrückt.



> Das mag nicht Gottes Logik sein (was ist das wieder für eine christliche Erfindung jetzt?), aber das ist die allgemeingültige logik der Menschheit und wenn er uns ja angeblich als Krone der Schöpfung erschuf (das ist für mich per se ein grandioser Lacher), ja dann heisst das doch auch dass unsere Logik die "beste" ist - und laut der kann er niemals allmächtig sein. Hat er dann also sich selbst zerstört indem er uns erschuf?



Ich weis nicht ob das eine Christliche erfindung ist, ich hab das halt jetzt mal so ausgedrückt um zu sagen, dass das was wir als Logik bezeichnen evtl nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, Auf jeden Fall ist es denkbar dass auf höher Ebene ein anderes Logiksystem existiert. 

Das ist so ähnlich wie mit der Vorstellung verschiedendimensionaler Räume. Für jemanden der sich in einem 2-Dimensionalen Raum befindet wären die Auswirkungen eines 3-Dinensionalen Objektes auch nicht vorstellbar.

Ich weis nicht woer du schon wieder die Unterstellung nimmst, dass Krone der Schöpfung gleichzeitig "richtige" Logik beinhaltet. 



> Ein Sadist ist jemand, der Freude hat Andere zu quälen. Erschafft Gott also Menschen und gibt ihnen die freie Wahl ob sie an ihn glauben, bestraft aber jene am letzten Tag die es nicht tun, so ist er dadurch ein Sadist, schließlich könnte er denen auch sagen "So Jungs, ich bins und jau, mich gibts wirklich und in Farbe".



Nein sie (*gg) will dass wir uns für das richtige entscheiden. Ich weis nicht ob das jetzt unbedingt was mit glauben zutun haben muss.


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

aph am 03.12.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist Gott also gegenwärtig auf der Flucht vor der Wissenschaft? Denn die Dinge, die wir nicht erklären oder beeinflussen können, werden immer weniger.



Ist das so?

Wie lange kannst du leben ohne zu atmen, zu essen oder zu trinken?
Wie lange hältst du es im Weltraum aus?

Wer steuert die Sonne oder die Erdrotation....?
Wir? Nö?
Das geschieht, war geschehen und wird geschehen,  durch die Gesamteinwirkung jedes einzelnen Atoms im Universum.

Aber darum geht es mir nicht wirklich.
"Gott" stellte für Menschen schon immer das Unbegreifbare dar.
Und, natürlich ist das so, dass "Gott" an Wert verliert, je mehr der einzelne weiß, oder zumindest glaubt zu wissen.

Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass oftmals Familien mit dem größten Dreck am Stecken, die gläubigsten sind, was aber irgendwie eine Zivilisationserscheinung ist.


----------



## KONNAITN (3. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 03.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht ob das eine Christliche erfindung ist, ich hab das halt jetzt mal so ausgedrückt um zu sagen, dass das was wir als Logik bezeichnen evtl nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, Auf jeden Fall ist es denkbar dass auf höher Ebene ein anderes Logiksystem existiert.
> 
> Das ist so ähnlich wie mit der Vorstellung verschiedendimensionaler Räume. Für jemanden der sich in einem 2-Dimensionalen Raum befindet wären die Auswirkungen eines 3-Dinensionalen Objektes auch nicht vorstellbar.
> 
> Ich weis nicht woer du schon wieder die Unterstellung nimmst, dass Krone der Schöpfung gleichzeitig "richtige" Logik beinhaltet.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Krone der Schöpfung zu sein bedeutet doch nicht mehr als intelligenter als jedes andere Tier auf der Erde zu sein. Demzufolge haben wir natürlich auch das klarste Denksystem oder wenn man so will die "beste Logik". Aber was heißt das schon? Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige bekanntlich König und sofern es wirklich ein allmächtiges Wesen gibt, kann es über dieses auf unserer ach so tollen Logik fussende Paradoxon, das seine Existenz ausschließt, vermutlich nur müde lächeln. 
Ich will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass unabhängig davon ob es nun einen Gott gibt, die akutelle menschliche Intelligenz und unsere Denksysteme seit Jahrtausenden einem Entwicklungsprozess unterliegen in dem wir kontinuierlich klüger geworden sind und sich unsere Horizont erweitert hat. Es ist also unwahrscheinlich dass unser momentaner Intellekt und mit ihm unsere Logik das Ende der Fahnenstange ist.


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 03.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so ähnlich wie mit der Vorstellung verschiedendimensionaler Räume. Für jemanden der sich in einem *2-Dimensionalen Raum *befindet wären die Auswirkungen eines 3-Dinensionalen Objektes auch nicht vorstellbar.



Ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 03.12.2005 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange kannst du leben ohne zu atmen, zu essen oder zu trinken?


Dank medizinischen Fortschritts im Notfall immer länger.



> Wie lange hältst du es im Weltraum aus?


Vor 50 Jahren noch gar nicht, inzwischen schon über ein Jahr.



> Wer steuert die Sonne oder die Erdrotation....? Wir? Nö?


Noch nicht. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das wird sich ändern. Wir werden mit Asteroiden anfangen, die auf die Erde stürzen möchten. Wir werden ein Jahr zuvor ein Raumschiff auf Begleitkurs schicken, das den Asteroiden durch Gravitation vom Kollisionskurs abbringt. Hab ich neulich von gelesen, klang viel versprechend. Bis auf die Kostenfrage könnten wir das heute schon. Das Wissen haben wir. Früher hielt man Kometen für böse Zeichen und für unabwendbar außer durch Glauben an Gott. 



> "Gott" stellte für Menschen schon immer das Unbegreifbare dar.
> Und, natürlich ist das so, dass "Gott" an Wert verliert, je mehr der einzelne weiß, oder zumindest glaubt zu wissen.


Genau. Und das ist doch irgendwie widersprüchlich oder? Dadurch wird Gott immer kleiner. Oder man hört auf zu forschen. Ist es das, was die neuen Christen wollen?



> Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass oftmals Familien mit dem größten Dreck am Stecken, die gläubigsten sind, was aber irgendwie eine Zivilisationserscheinung ist.


Ja, das meinte ich mit der Gefahr der Doppelmoral. Da braucht man sich doch nur den wiedergeborenen Oberhäuptling drüben hinterm Teich anschauen. *seufz*


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 03.12.2005 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 03.12.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wieso das denn??


----------



## IXS (3. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 03.12.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 03.12.2005 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ein Raum immer dreidimensional ist.
Nur eine Fläche hat zwei Dimensionen, und diese existiert nur "auf dem Blatt Papier", also in den Gedanken, aber nicht in Wirklichkeit.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> und genau da ist das Missverständnis auf den Punkt gebracht. ich sage überhaupt nicht, dass sie dadurch "gut" bzw. "besser" wäre wenn sie rein wäre. ich habe überhaupt keine Wertigkeit vorgenommen um genau zu sein, "rein" bedeutet nicht "gut" oder "besser", "rein" bedeutet einfach nur "rein", also z.b. von Vorstellungen und Erwartungen unberührt und genau das kann nicht existieren sobald man sich jemals darüber Gedanken gemacht hat - denn damit hat man automatisch eine Assoziation mit Nächstenliebe vorgenommen und erwartet instinktiv irgendetwas beim Ausführen der Nächstenliebe.


Daraus folgere ich, dass es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, ob eine Tat mit oder ohne Hintergedanken ausgeführt wird. Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.  




> *Ich kenne keinen Gottesbeweis* und habe das auch niemals selbst erfahren. ich sage von vornherein - ohne Fakten und logische Argumentation werde ich das auch nicht annehmen, demzufolge nicht als Beweis oder Fakt hinnehmen, da das jeder Vernunft entbehrt und ich wie bereits ausgeführt nicht "einfach mal glaube". Wer mich auf diese meine Weise davon überzeugen vermag, der wird feststellen dass ich überaus flexibel sein kann - bloss ist das eben nie wem geglückt weil es das meiner Ansicht nach auch gar nicht kann da es soetwas meines Wissens nach nie gegeben hat.


Also zu dem ersten Satz muss ich was sagen. Du behauptest dich sehr stark für das Thema zu interessieren. Dass dir dabei nie ein Gottesbeweis untergekommen ist, halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Mir fallen spontan nur drei Gründe ein, wieso diesen Satz schreibst:
a) Du willst mich, gelinde gesagt *g*, für dumm verkaufen und kennst sehr wohl diese Gottesbeweise, nimmst sie aber nicht an.
b) Du kennst diese Gottesbeweise, willst aber, dass ich sie dir darlege.
c) Du kennst diese Gottesbeweise wirklich nicht und hast auch keine Hintergedanken, wenn du nach ihnen fragst (wobei wir lustigerweise wieder beim Thema von vorhin wären). 
Aus deinen bisherigen Posts lässt sich schließen, dass du nicht aufgrund der ersten beiden Punkte diesen Satz geschrieben hast, sondern wegen des letzten Punktes. Um mich aber noch einmal zu versichern, ob dich die Gottesbeweise wirklich interessieren, hier noch einmal förmlich die Frage: "Soll ich dir die Gottesbeweise, von denen es unzählige gibt, darlegen?"
Ich mache das vor allem deswegen, weil die Darlegung der Gottesbeweise eine enorme Arbeit ist, ich nicht sehr viel Zeit habe, und die Ergebnisse nach dieser Darlegung nicht gerade zufriedenstellend sind, da die meisten einfach auf ihrer Meinung beharren und den Thread einfach ohne Antwort verlassen.
Solltest du aber wirklich an den Gottesbeweisen interessiert sein, werde ich sie dir gerne darlegen. Dazu möchte ich aber noch sagen, dass diese nicht zwingend sind, und dass der direkte Weg zu Gott, wie ihn bereits Klon1234 und Doc_Holiday geschildert haben, weitaus befriedigender und (zumindest für mich) überzeugender ist.
Die Vermutungen, die einige hier bezüglich der Gottesbeweise geäußert haben, habe in keiner Weise mit den Beweisen zu tun, die ich gemeint habe.


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 03.12.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 03.12.2005 16:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar, aber du sprichst mit den Worten eines 3-Dimensionalers   

Ein 2-Dimensionaler würde wahrscheinlich seine 2-Dimensionen als Raum bezeichnen, weil es für ihn das höchste der Gefühle ist. Umgekehrt würde uns ein Bewohner eines Universums mit 4 Raumdimensionen wahrscheinlich auslachen, was uns einfällt unsere spärlichen 3 Dimensionen als Raum zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Vetinari (3. Dezember 2005)

So...nach Monaten der Abstinenz...(war ich eigentlich je richtig da?)...nochwas was von mir...

Ich finde den ersten Post dieses Themas einfach nur beleidigend, den Christen gegenüber, speziell den letzten Satz.
Rückständige Ansichten herrschen doch wohl dort, wo man seinen Glauben nicht frei leben kann, ohne direkt mit solchen Äußerungen konfrontiert zu werden.

Und, entschuldigung wenn ich das so anmerke, aber, du schreibst, dass 65% der Amerikaner für eine Lehre beider Lehren in der Schule sind.
Meiner Meinung nach herrscht in Amerika zumindest auf dem Papier eine Demokratie, und wenn 65% der Menschen, egal aus welchem Grund, dafür sind, dann sollte sich auch Mr. President danach richten.

Ich bin auch dafür, dass die Lehre, die die Mehrheit des unterstützt, solange gelehrt wird, bis sie entgültig widerlegt ist, und dass ist die Idee des Intelligent Design oder auch der Schöpfungstheorie, wie sie in der Bibel steht, definitiv noch nicht.

Anscheinend unterstützt Georgieboy das auch so, was für mich allerdings nichts als reine Wahlkampfstrategie ist...auch wenn er warscheinlich keinen Wahlkampf mehr kämpfen wird.
Dass er wirklich an Gott glaubt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, nicht nach dem, was er in letzter Zeit so getan hat...

By the way...die meisten der amerikanischen Kreationisten glauben an die ID-Theorie, und das ist keinesfalls die, die in der Bibel gelehrt wird.

So...des wars...

edit: @ tbrain: ich sehe, du benutzt das Wörtchen "würde". Also ist hast du dafür keine Beweise, sondern es ist nur eine dahingestellte Ansicht.
Genauso wie ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man in einem zweidimensionalen Raum, sollte es denn einen geben, leben sollte...


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2005)

Vetinari am 03.12.2005 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: @ tbrain: ich sehe, du benutzt das Wörtchen "würde". Also ist hast du dafür keine Beweise, sondern es ist nur eine dahingestellte Ansicht.
> Genauso wie ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man in einem zweidimensionalen Raum, sollte es denn einen geben, leben sollte...



natürlich hab ich keine Beweise, ist auch garnicht nötig, weil es ursprünglich nur ein Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung der Abhängigkeit vom Bezugssystem war, ob ich es nun Raum oder Fläche nenne ist eigentlich egal.

(ich hab es nur Raum genannt weil für den 2-D Menschen eine dritte nicht vorstellbar ist, genauso wie für uns keine 4. Raumdimension vorstellbar ist.)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Dezember 2005)

KONNAITN am 03.12.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Ich will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass unabhängig davon ob es nun einen Gott gibt, die akutelle menschliche Intelligenz und unsere Denksysteme seit Jahrtausenden einem Entwicklungsprozess unterliegen in dem wir kontinuierlich klüger geworden sind und sich unsere Horizont erweitert hat. .


Sry dass ich das jetzt aus dem Kontext ziehe, aber der Mensch ist in den letzten 10+k Jahren nicht intelligenter geworden. Dazu wären zufällige Mutationen nötig um unser Gehirn zu verändern und das kann man in den ca. 10k Menschheitsgeschichte (nicht dem Bestehen) ziemlich sicher ausschließen.
Schickst du ein Neugeborenes zu  Affen, dann wird es nicht gerade Einstein werden  Unser Wissen haben wir nur der Möglichkeit zur Weitergabe von Informationen zu verdanken.


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 03.12.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus folgere ich, dass es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, ob eine Tat mit oder ohne Hintergedanken ausgeführt wird. Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


Da hast du ihn und mich erneut falsch verstanden. Es macht deshalb keinen Unterschied, weil es unserer Meinung nach die Tat ohne Hintergedanken NICHT gibt.



> "Soll ich dir die Gottesbeweise, von denen es unzählige gibt, darlegen?"
> Ich mache das vor allem deswegen, weil die Darlegung der Gottesbeweise eine enorme Arbeit ist, ich nicht sehr viel Zeit habe, und die Ergebnisse nach dieser Darlegung nicht gerade zufriedenstellend sind, da die meisten einfach auf ihrer Meinung beharren und den Thread einfach ohne Antwort verlassen.
> Solltest du aber wirklich an den Gottesbeweisen interessiert sein, werde ich sie dir gerne darlegen. Dazu möchte ich aber noch sagen, dass diese nicht zwingend sind, und dass der direkte Weg zu Gott, wie ihn bereits Klon1234 und Doc_Holiday geschildert haben, weitaus befriedigender und (zumindest für mich) überzeugender ist.


Nimmst du auch meinen Wunsch dafür entgegen? So einen Unsinn lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen. Also schieß los!

Aber was sind "nicht zwingende Beweise"? oO
Das ist ja schon mal ein Widerspruch. Entweder ist ein Beweis zwingend, oder es ist kein Beweis.


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

Vetinari am 03.12.2005 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dafür, dass die Lehre, die die Mehrheit des unterstützt, solange gelehrt wird, bis sie entgültig widerlegt ist, und dass ist die Idee des Intelligent Design oder auch der Schöpfungstheorie, wie sie in der Bibel steht, definitiv noch nicht.


Das sind keine Theorien (im Gegensatz zur Evolutionstheorie), sondern lediglich Ideen, bzw. Postulate. Sie unterscheiden sich wesentlich von wissenschaftlichen Theorien, weshalb sie auch nicht im wissenschaftlichen Biologieunterricht gelehrt werden sollten. Du kannst tausende Ideen haben und verlangen, dass sie gelehrt werden, solange sie nicht widerlegt sind. Aber für eine Theorie musst du schon ein paar mehr Indizien bringen als dass ein paar Leute daran glauben.



> By the way...die meisten der amerikanischen Kreationisten glauben an die ID-Theorie, und das ist keinesfalls die, die in der Bibel gelehrt wird.


Das weiß doch inzwischen jeder, dass das nur ein Trick ist, um die Evolution aus dem Unterricht zu verbannen. Sie geben sogar gegenüber Journalisten zu, dass sie mit dem ID Gott meinen. Aber wenn sie es so sagen würden, hätten sie keine Chance gegen Gerichte. Daher der wissenschaftliche Deckmantel. Nur leider ist es eben keine Theorie, wie oben erläutert.


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 03.12.2005 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Schickst du ein Neugeborenes zu  Affen, dann wird es nicht gerade Einstein werden  Unser Wissen haben wir nur der Möglichkeit zur Weitergabe von Informationen zu verdanken.



Na, da hab ich so meine Zweifel. Zum einen gibt es ererbtes Wissen (zum Beispiel können Affen viele Dinge auch ohne sie je gesehen zu haben). Zweitens haben wir durch unsere ererbte Intelligenz die Fähigkeit, uns Fähigkeiten selbst anzueignen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Dezember 2005)

aph am 03.12.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 03.12.2005 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sieht es ja an den Kindern, die "von Geburt an" bei Tieren aufgewachsen sind. Du kannst ihnen nachträglich meistens nicht mal das Sprechen beibringen und viel mehr als essen und gehen wie Menschen werden sie nie können bzw konnten sie nie (da zeigt sich btw auch, wie wichtig die Entwicklung als Kind ist. Hier bilden  sich auch Vorraussetzungen, wie intelligent man werden wird).

Vererbte Intelligenz ist nicht viel mehr als Instinkte, viele Bewegungsabläufe etc., unsere Umwelt prägt uns sehr stark. z.B. können Kleinkinder die Gesichter von Affen noch unterscheiden, später werden wir aber auf die von Menschen geprägt.

Bei Schimpansen gibt es auch eine Weitergabe von Wissen; Ein bestimmter Stamm kann "Werkzeuge" benutzen um z.B. an Insekten zu kommen. Aber nur, weil sie es von den Eltern gezeigt bekommen. Genauer gesagt bekommen so ziemlich alle höheren Tiere das Wissen von ihren Eltern (z.B. Wie man jagt bei Raubtieren).

Es gibt auch gar keinen (physischen) Grund, warum ein Mensch vor 5000 Jahren "dümmer" wäre als ein heute lebender, wenn beide den gleichen Wissenstand einer Gesellschaft nutzen könnten.


----------



## Zero-Zardon (3. Dezember 2005)

Irgendwie schweifen hier einige vom Thema ab, (ich sagt jetzt nicht wehr) aber was haat jetzt die Diskussion über Dimensionen hier verloren  

@Topic: das problem mit diesen "Fanatikern", anders kann man sie einfach nicht mehr bezeichnen ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden, ist doch das Sie nichts anderes Akzeptieren ausser ihre Meinung jegliche andere Meinung ist in ihren augen Ketzerrei und könnte in einer art  *Inquisition* enden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inquisition wer es  nachlesen will!!

Das schlimme daran is das ich es diesen Verückten zutraue.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (3. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 03.12.2005 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 03.12.2005 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm, doch, die Menschen sind in den letzten 10k Jahren deutlich intelligenter geworden, sogar in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Das hat zwar sicher eher kulturelle Gründe als organische, aber intelligenter werden die Menschen immer noch.


----------



## Vetinari (3. Dezember 2005)

aph am 03.12.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Vetinari am 03.12.2005 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass niemand von Beweisen für die Existenz Gottes etwas wissen möchte.
Es gab die vielen Augenzeugen, die gesehen haben, wie Jesus Christus Wunder gewirkt hat und das aufgeschrieben haben, woraus dann wiederum die Evangelien entstanden.
Es gibt die Leute, die später noch Zeuge von Wundern wurden, die an Marienstatuen etc. gewirkt wurden.
Es gibt diejenigen, die, klinisch tot, reanimiert wurden und in sogenannten NDEs Gott gesehen haben, nicht zu vergessen die vielen Kranken, die zu Gott gebetet haben und wieder gesund wurden, auch wenn ihnen die Ärzte keine Chance mehr gaben (ich weiß, dass der Mensch über beachtliche Fähigkeiten verfügt, was die Selbstregeneration angeht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass diese von Gott herfließen).
Außerdem können sämtliche Beweise, die für die Evolutionstheorie angeführt werden, auch für die ID-Lehre gelten.



> > By the way...die meisten der amerikanischen Kreationisten glauben an die ID-Theorie, und das ist keinesfalls die, die in der Bibel gelehrt wird.
> 
> 
> Das weiß doch inzwischen jeder, dass das nur ein Trick ist, um die Evolution aus dem Unterricht zu verbannen. Sie geben sogar gegenüber Journalisten zu, dass sie mit dem ID Gott meinen. Aber wenn sie es so sagen würden, hätten sie keine Chance gegen Gerichte. Daher der wissenschaftliche Deckmantel. Nur leider ist es eben keine Theorie, wie oben erläutert.


[/quote]

Es ist mir schon klar, dass mit dem ID Gott gemeint ist.
Aber Fakt ist, dass die Bibel nicht ID lehrt, weil im Buch Genesis zum Beispiel steht, dass die Welt in sieben Tagen erschaffen wurde, dass die Frau aus der siebten Rippe des Mannes gemacht wurde und dass es einen Baum der Erkenntnis gab.
Keine dieser Punkte wird durch ID vertreten.
Ich weiß, dass du jetzt sagen wirst: "Kreationismus ist Kreationismus", aber ich wollte dies nur als Beweis dafür bringen, dass Spiegel TV nicht immer die besten Recherchen anstellt (Speziell diesen Teil mit dem Museum, das Darwin mit Hitler vergleicht, halte ich für höchst fragwürdig, und, sollte es wirklich existieren, auch für kein Produkt christlichem Glaubens).


----------



## Zero-Zardon (3. Dezember 2005)

@Vetinari:

Ich behaupte weder das es Gott gibt noch das es ihn nicht gibt.

Es hat bisher jedoch niemand wirklich Glaubwürdig beweisen können das es ihn gibt, "also mit ihm geredet ... oder so", wohin gegen die Evolotionstheorie durchaus stichhaltige beweise liefert. Solange man also in sachen Gott also nicht ansatzweise ähnlich stichhaltige beweise liefert, kann man doch nicht einfach behaupten es ist so und nicht anders und lehnt alles andere ab, siehe Fanatiker in Amyland und der Rest der Welt.

Und die Evolutionstheorie ist nun mal nur ne Theorie und sagt nicht das es Gott/bzw solche Übernatürlichen wesen nicht geben kann.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Dezember 2005)

aph am 03.12.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du ihn und mich erneut falsch verstanden. Es macht deshalb keinen Unterschied, weil es unserer Meinung nach die Tat ohne Hintergedanken NICHT gibt.


Ehm aph, leidest du an Schizophrenie? Oder bist du und TheSinner ein und dieselbe Person? Ich habe hier nämlich nur seinen Post gequotet.



> "Soll ich dir die Gottesbeweise, von denen es unzählige gibt, darlegen?"
> Ich mache das vor allem deswegen, weil die Darlegung der Gottesbeweise eine enorme Arbeit ist, ich nicht sehr viel Zeit habe, und die Ergebnisse nach dieser Darlegung nicht gerade zufriedenstellend sind, da die meisten einfach auf ihrer Meinung beharren und den Thread einfach ohne Antwort verlassen.
> Solltest du aber wirklich an den Gottesbeweisen interessiert sein, werde ich sie dir gerne darlegen. Dazu möchte ich aber noch sagen, dass diese nicht zwingend sind, und dass der direkte Weg zu Gott, wie ihn bereits Klon1234 und Doc_Holiday geschildert haben, weitaus befriedigender und (zumindest für mich) überzeugender ist.


Nimmst du auch meinen Wunsch dafür entgegen? So einen Unsinn lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen. Also schieß los!

Aber was sind "nicht zwingende Beweise"? oO
Das ist ja schon mal ein Widerspruch. Entweder ist ein Beweis zwingend, oder es ist kein Beweis. [/quote]
a) Zuerst einmal: Siehe oben!
b) Du schreibst: "So einen Unsinn lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!" Das ist keinesfalls wissenschaftlich gedacht. Wenn ich dir jetzt einen Beweis liefere, der meine Ansicht bestätigt und deine widerlegt, und du sie nur ablehnst, weil sie dir nicht "passt", machst du genau das, was du uns Christen vorwirfst. -> übrigens warte ich immer noch bis TheSinner auf meine Frage antwortet; dann werden auch die Beweise folgen
c) Du sagst: "Ein Beweis ist nicht zwingend." Da muss ich herzhaft lachen. Der einzige Beweis, der zwingend ist, ist der mathematische Beweis. Das gilt aber nicht für den physikalischen (auch wenn das viele Menschen glauben) -> aber das möchte ich erst genauer erläutern, wenn mir TheSinner geantwortet hat.


----------



## Zero-Zardon (3. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 03.12.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> a) Zuerst einmal: Siehe oben!
> b) Du schreibst: "So einen Unsinn lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!" Das ist keinesfalls wissenschaftlich gedacht. Wenn ich dir jetzt einen Beweis liefere, der meine Ansicht bestätigt und deine widerlegt, und du sie nur ablehnst, weil sie dir nicht "passt", machst du genau das, was du uns Christen vorwirfst. -> übrigens warte ich immer noch bis TheSinner auf meine Frage antwortet; dann werden auch die Beweise folgen
> c) Du sagst: "Ein Beweis ist nicht zwingend." Da muss ich herzhaft lachen. Der einzige Beweis, der zwingend ist, ist der mathematische Beweis. Das gilt aber nicht für den physikalischen (auch wenn das viele Menschen glauben) -> aber das möchte ich erst genauer erläutern, wenn mir TheSinner geantwortet hat.



  so und jetzt bitte nochmal auf deutsch und verständlich ich kann deiner Ausführung irgendwie nicht ganz folgen.

Und auf den Beweis bin ich mal gespannt, und jetzt bitte nicht sowas ich habe Gott gesehen oder so


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 03.12.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, doch, die Menschen sind in den letzten 10k Jahren deutlich intelligenter geworden, sogar in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Das hat zwar sicher eher kulturelle Gründe als organische, aber intelligenter werden die Menschen immer noch.



Aber eben weil es keine organischen Gründe gibt, können die Menschen nicht intelligenter geworden sein 

Intelligenz =! Wissen


----------



## TBrain (4. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 03.12.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht es ja an den Kindern, die "von Geburt an" bei Tieren aufgewachsen sind. Du kannst ihnen nachträglich meistens nicht mal das Sprechen beibringen und viel mehr als essen und gehen wie Menschen werden sie nie können bzw konnten sie nie (da zeigt sich btw auch, wie wichtig die Entwicklung als Kind ist. Hier bilden  sich auch Vorraussetzungen, wie intelligent man werden wird).



Das mit dem sprechen hat aber nichts mit Intelligenz zutun, sondern mit der Entwicklung eines Kleinkindes. Für solche Sachen wie die Aussprache von Lauten gibt es in der Kleinkinderentwicklung bestimmte "Zeitfenster" in dehnen die betreffende Hirnregion besonders aktiv ist, wird dieses Fenster nicht genutzt wird man die Laute nie richtig aussprechen können. Das ist z.B. auch bei Gehörlosen der fall im Kleinkindalter können sie die richtigen Laute nicht lernen, das geht erst später über Umwege, mit viel Aufwand wirds verständlich, aber "normal" wirds nie, 

Diese "Zeitfenster" gibt es für viele Bereiche, auch sowas was wir garnicht als lernen bezeichnen würden. z.B. die Wahrnehmung der Umgebung, die Fahigkeit zur Einschätzung von Oberflächen, oder seine eigene Position im Raum richtig wahrnehmen zu können.


----------



## ElNonsk (4. Dezember 2005)

Zero-Zardon am 03.12.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 03.12.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir scheinen hier im Forum riesige Kommunikationsprobleme zu haben. Obwohl wir alle in derselben Sprache schreiben, versteht keiner den anderen.  

a) Ist glaube ich verständlich (oder hoffe ich zumindest).
b) aph schreibt: "So einen Unsinn lasse ich mir nicht entgehen." So eine Aussage disqualifiziert ihn eigentlich als weiteren Diskussionspartner. Dazu ein weiteres Beispiel.
Angenommen aph ist sich vollkommen sicher, dass die Erde flach ist. Ich habe aber sehr starke Beweise dafür, dass sie eine Kugel (wenn auch keine vollkommene) ist. Wenn er jetzt aber von vorherein sagt, dass das, was ich behaupte, Unsinn ist, hat es gar keinen Sinn weiterzudiskutieren. Ich kann die besten Beweise liefern. Er wird trotzdem bei seiner Meinung bleiben.
Und genau diese Haltung ist total unwissenschaftlich.
c) Ist glaube ich auch verständlich. -> werde ich näher erläutern, wenn TheSinner (endlich) auf meine Frage antwortet

Die Beweise haben nichts mit "ich habe Gott gesehen" oder "ich habe ein Wunder erlebt" zu tun. Sie basieren alle auf rational-logischen Überlegungen.


----------



## KONNAITN (4. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 03.12.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 03.12.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es stimmt schon dass der Mensch im Kindesalter geprägt wird und danach nicht mehr viel zu machen ist wenn da was schief lief. Es gab da in den 60er oder 70er Jahren ja auch so ein amerikanischen Wissenschafterpaar, das einen jungen Affen gleichzeitig mit ihrem Kind aufzog um den Affen menschlich zu prägen. Mit dem Ergebnis dass nicht der Affe menschlicher wurde, sondern das Kind alles vom Affen übernommen hat. Aber der Grund dafür ist schlicht der, dass der Mensch intelligenter, lernfähiger und deshalb auch der bessere Nachahmer ist.
Und bzgl. der Mensch wird immer intelligenter- ich hatte da auch keine  5 oder 10 Tausend Jahre im Sinn, in der Zeitspanne geht es wahrscheinlich wirklich in erster Linie um kulturell bedingte Verbesserungen (was ja auch schon was ist), sondern deutlich mehr. Die Frage ist natürlich ob wir uns noch lange genug auf der Erde halten können.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 03.12.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @Doc_Holiday
> Wenn Gott also nicht objektiv bewiesen werden kann, dann glaube ich auch nicht an ihn, ganz genau das ist richtig. Wieso sollte ich denn auch? Wenn es für etwas keinen beweis gibt soll ich also daran glauben? Was ist das denn bitte für eine Idee? Das ist als ob ich jetzt ans Spaghetti-Monster glaube oder daran dass 5% aller Menschen getarnte Aliens sind die nachts Schuhplattler tanzend gelbe Kühe melken für ihre unsichtbaren Roboterfabriken in der Antarktis wo sie die Eroberung der Erde planen. Die Argumentation "wäre er dann noch Gott?" ist ziemlich naiv wie ich finde - nach dem Motto "Logik gillet nich !!!" oder wie?. Ja dann.. dann gibts auch keinen Gott - wenn es kein allgemeingültiges Anzeichen dafür gibt, dann GIBT es kein Anzeichen und damit GIBT es das nicht - solange bis die Existenz auch nur ansatzweise allgemeingültig bewiesen ist. Aber da greift ja der nächste rhetorische Milchmädchentrick des Christentums dass wir dann ja nicht mehr frei in der Wahl wären. Fällt nur mir auf wie perfekt das konstruiert ist um auch ja jede Kritik zunichte zu machen? Ich könnt mir auch sowas ausdenken, problemlos und Leute die "Wunder beobachtet haben" finde ich für 50 Euro pro Nase in Südafrika unter Garantie auch. Ich könnte mich damit sogar selbst zum Sohn Gittes (Gott (tm) war schon vergeben) ausrufen und sagen "So Jungs, ich zeig euch mal wie das geht, lebt mir nach bitte". Oder ich gründe den Yen-Buddhismus der da besagt dass alles Geld böse ist und ich mich selbst für euch opfere und euer Geld als Bürde auf mich nehme.


Der Glaube an Gott ist sinvoll- im Gegensatz zum Glauben an ein fliegendes Spaghettimonster (und ja, es IST Satire, dass sagen die Schöpfer doch selber!) oder an die 5% Weltbevölkerung, die Schuplattler tanzen. 



> Noch etwas zum nachdenken vielleicht?
> 
> Es ist eine leichte Sache, hungernde Menschen zu bekehren, wenn man ihnen entgegenkommt mit der Bibel in der einen und einem Stück Brot in der anderen Hand. (George Bernard Shaw)
> 
> ...



Oh, Du willst zitieren? Ich bin dabei!

Der Glaube ist ein besserer Ratgeber als die Vernunft. Die Vernunft hat Grenzen, der Glaube keine. (Blaise Pascal)

Wissenschaft ist nur eine Hälfte. Glaube die andere. (Novalis)

Wenn man die Vernunft verdächtigt, wird auch der Glaube verfälscht. (Josef Kardinal Ratzinger, jetzt Papst benedikt XVI.)
(Finde ich ein sehr interessantes Zitat)

Der Glaube ist eine sechste Art von Sinn, der wirksam wird, wenn die Vernunft versagt. (Mahatma Ghandi)

Und die hier sind auch nicht schlecht:

Das Dasein eines, der da ist, zu beweisen, ist das unverschämteste Attentat, da es ein Versuch ist, ihn lächerlich zu machen. (Søren Kierkegaard)

Ein bewiesener Gott ist Welt, und ein Gott der Welt ist ein Götze. (W. Hermann)

und schließlich Albert Einstein:
Wir befinden uns in der Lage eines kleinen Kindes, das in eine riesige Bibliothek eintritt, die mit vielen Büchern in verschiedenen Sprachen angefüllt ist. Das Kind weiß, dass jemand die Bücher geschrieben hat. Es weiß aber nicht, wie das geschah. Es versteht die Sprachen nicht, in der sie geschrieben wurden. Das Kind erahnt dunkel eine mysteriöse Ordnung in der Zusammenstellung der Bücher, weiß aber nicht, was es ist. Das ist nach meiner Meinung die Einstellung auch des intelligentesten Menschen gegenüber Gott. Wir sehen ein Universum, das wunderbar zusammengesetzt ist und bestimmten Gesetzen gehorcht, aber diese Gesetze verstehen wir nur andeutungsweise. Unser begrenzter Verstand kann die mysteriösen Kräfte, welche die Konstellationen bewegen, nicht fassen.


----------



## IXS (4. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 03.12.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, aber du sprichst mit den Worten eines 3-Dimensionalers
> 
> Ein 2-Dimensionaler würde wahrscheinlich seine 2-Dimensionen als Raum bezeichnen, weil es für ihn das höchste der Gefühle ist. Umgekehrt würde uns ein Bewohner eines Universums mit 4 Raumdimensionen wahrscheinlich auslachen, was uns einfällt unsere spärlichen 3 Dimensionen als Raum zu bezeichnen.



Ein "2-Dimensionaler" kann und wird nie existieren, weil die dritte Dimension notwendig ist, damit sich etwas überhaupt körperlich bilden kann.
Selbst Licht, oder radioaktive Strahlung hat eine 3-dimensionale Ausdehnung.

Man könnte das aber durchaus mit dem Glauben an Gott vergleichen.
Wer nicht den Unterschied zwischen Theorie (2D Welt) und Praxis (3D Welt) versteht, glaubt auch durchaus an Gott, weil der echte Bezug zur Realität fehlt.


----------



## TheSinner (4. Dezember 2005)

Sollte ein Gottesbeweis die von mir genannten Ansprüche erfüllen (objektiv, faktisch, logisch nachvollziehbar - ergo ohne subjektive Empfindungen, ohne die prämisse dass man bereits glauben muss etc.) dann wäre ich daran tatsächlich interessiert.




			
				Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Glaube an Gott ist sinvoll- im Gegensatz zum Glauben an ein fliegendes Spaghettimonster (und ja, es IST Satire, dass sagen die Schöpfer doch selber!) oder an die 5% Weltbevölkerung, die Schuplattler tanzen.



Gut, ich erschaffe dir wenn du magst einen Glauben der sinnvoll ist weil er wichtige Werte vermittelt, aber davon ausgeht dass wir durch ein neongrünes Pizzaungeheuer entstanden sind. Dann ist dieser Glaube auch sinnvoll, genauso sinnvoll wie jeder andere Glaube der "gute Werte" vermittelt (meiner wäre dem Christentum sogar weit voraus weil er noch nie fehlgeschlagen ist darin dann und niemals "instrumentalisiert" wurde von den bösen Ausnahmen.. die irgendwie die Regel waren - oder heute auf dem Papstthron sitzen). Wie unterscheidet sichd as dann noch vom Christentum? Ich kann wie gesagt Wunder wirken, Werte vermitteln und Anhänger find ich mit sicherheit auch noch und ich werde genauso die alleinige Richtigkeit meines Glaubens postulieren. 





> Oh, Du willst zitieren? Ich bin dabei!



Ich wollte mir vielmehr ersparen das sechste Mal dasselbe aussagen zu müssen.



> und schließlich Albert Einstein:
> Wir befinden uns in der Lage eines kleinen Kindes, das in eine riesige Bibliothek eintritt, die mit vielen Büchern in verschiedenen Sprachen angefüllt ist. Das Kind weiß, dass jemand die Bücher geschrieben hat. Es weiß aber nicht, wie das geschah. Es versteht die Sprachen nicht, in der sie geschrieben wurden. Das Kind erahnt dunkel eine mysteriöse Ordnung in der Zusammenstellung der Bücher, weiß aber nicht, was es ist. Das ist nach meiner Meinung die Einstellung auch des intelligentesten Menschen gegenüber Gott. Wir sehen ein Universum, das wunderbar zusammengesetzt ist und bestimmten Gesetzen gehorcht, aber diese Gesetze verstehen wir nur andeutungsweise. Unser begrenzter Verstand kann die mysteriösen Kräfte, welche die Konstellationen bewegen, nicht fassen.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Das nimmt jedoch jeden Tag ab, wir lernen jeden Tag neue Wörter dieser Sprache und damit zusammenhänge kennen und allein dadurch dass wir bald in der Lage sein werden (und nicht "vielleicht sein werden") Menschen nach unseren Vorstellungen zu erschaffen SIND wir im christlichen Sinne Gott. Wir sind dann die Schöpfer der Menschheit von morgen. Damit sind wir de fakto Götter bloß mit dem großen Unterschied dass es faktisch bewiesen sein wird, dass wir definitiv und ultimativ die Erschaffer sind.Von da ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt bis zu höheren Lebensformen - speziell kreirten Menschen für spezielle Einsätze - schwere Arbeiten, Kriege und Co. Ich halte das nicht für erstrebenswert, aber es wird die Zukunft sein und daran besteht für mich auch nicht einmal der allergeringste Zweifel, denn wir haben damit schon längst begonnen. Oder was glaubt ihr was das Pentagon derzeit alles erforscht? Die Stealth-Technologie beispielsweise gibt es schon verflucht lang und wurde so sehr geheimgehalten dass sie erst öffentlich wurde als sie schon einsatzbereit war. Schon heute werden Menschen kybernetisch modifiziert (Augen, Ohren) und auf der kürzlich stattgefundenen Robotertechnikmesse gab es auch erneut extrem gut vermarktbare Bionikfortschritte - einen bionischen Teilanzug der Muskelbewegungen unterstützt. 

Wir modifizieren uns in Zukunft immer mehr selbst, deshalb wird die Frage nach Gott irgendwann irrelevant sein weil wir keinen "Gott" mehr brauchen da wir uns verstehen (nicht indiiduell sondern als Gesamtheit), Cybergliedmaße sind bereits möglich und erste Hände wurden bereits inplantiert, diese mit zusätzlichen Verstärkungen zu versehen ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, nicht des "ob". 

Wenn wir uns also künfitg selbst erschaffen und modifizieren entsprechend der beabsichtigten Tätigkeiten - was ist dann mit Gott? Wird er kommen um uns zu bestrafen? Mit Sicherheit nicht, das ist a) zu spät und b) hätte er das doch schon längst tun können. Um es wie A clockwork orange zu fragen - warum hast "du" nichts getan? Ganz einfach. Weil da nichts war was etwas hätte tun können, Anlässe hätte es tausende gegeben.

Die Menge der unerklärlichen Dinge die wir ottes Werk nennen schrumpft umgekehrt proportional zu dem Maß in dem die Wissenschaft Erklärungen findet. Früher haben die Menschen geglaubt für Kriege sei ein Gott zuständig, für Fruchtbarkeit und dergleichen ein Anderer. Heute glauben wir weil wir das schon längst widerlegt haben nurmehr an irgendeinen Gott der für "unerkläröiches" zuständig ist wie Unfalltode, Übersinnliches, Irrsinn im Frühstadium, Halluzinationen, Weltschmerz und Co.

Wenn wir auch diese Geheimnisse erkundet haben, wenn wir wissen wieso wir altern und wie man es aufhalten kann (bzw. ob) dann brauchen wir keinen Gott mehr, dann haben wir die Menschen in ihrer Funktionalität begriffen und auch die Psychologie macht immense Fortschritte. 

Die Masse Gottes schwindet seit Jahrhunderten und es ist eigentlich absurd dass man sich daran klammert, aber das hat oft was mit Tradition zu tun oder dem Gefühl des Unerklärlichen. Ich habe einen Freund der ebenfalls in der Gothicszene ist und bei einem Unfall beinahe ums Leben kam, er überlebte nur sehr knapp und mit enormem Glück und seitdem macht er dafür Gott verantwortlich. Natürlich ist es physikalisch beweisbar weshalb er überlebte, aber er glaubt stattdessen eben an Gott - und genau das ist das grundlegende Schema des Glaubens: Wider die Wissenschaft und faktisch besseres Wissen an etwas "da oben" zu glauben, damit es leichter zu begreifen und zu ertragen ist.

Aber wenn wir bei zitaten waren, da muss ich eines anfügen *schmunzelt*

"Du hast nur dein nacktes Leben, jetzt merkst du, das ist nicht viel, 
und am Ende bringst du wieder Gott ins Spiel. 
Wie in Sodom und Gomorrha, wie in Babel und bei Noah, 
am Ende bringst du Gott ins Spiel. " (Acapulco Gold - Sodom und Gomorrha)  Hatte ich auch mal in einer Signatur von mir, wollt ich nicht extra für dieses Posting wieder aufnehmen.

PS: Ich denke, dass es noch weit mehr Dimensionen als 3 gibt und dass beispielsweise auch wir Menschen fünfdimensional existieren. Definiert man als vierte Dimension nämlich die Zeit, so wäre die fünfte möglicherweise die spirituelle - und auf genau dieser wäre auch das was wir "Seele" nennen nichts weiter als ein physischer Körper. Da wir diese fünfte Dimension aber nicht mit unseren gewöhnlichen Sinnen wahrnehmen auf die wir uns gewöhnlich verlassen, halten wir die Seele für etwas übernatürliches, doch in Wahrheit wäre es durchaus möglich, dass wir sie eben nur so spüren können wie wir das derzeit tun, solange bis wir diese Ebene "sichtbar" machen für uns oder akzeptieren lernen dass es so ist.


----------



## TBrain (4. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 04.12.2005 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "2-Dimensionaler" kann und wird nie existieren, weil die dritte Dimension notwendig ist, damit sich etwas überhaupt körperlich bilden kann.
> Selbst Licht, oder radioaktive Strahlung hat eine 3-dimensionale Ausdehnung.



Wir könnten es nicht messen, das ist richtig, aber du kannst nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt, denkbar ist es jedenfalls.



> Man könnte das aber durchaus mit dem Glauben an Gott vergleichen.
> Wer nicht den Unterschied zwischen Theorie (2D Welt) und Praxis (3D Welt) versteht, glaubt auch durchaus an Gott, weil der echte Bezug zur Realität fehlt.




  wieso versuch ich es eigentlich jemanden zu erklären, der nicht versteht das dieses 2d-3d Beispiel nur zur Verdeutlichung gedacht war.

Aber ist schon OK mir Realitätsverlust und Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit vorwerfen und selbst nicht begreifen, was in der Wissenschaft längst als Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen wird.


----------



## IXS (4. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 04.12.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso versuch ich es eigentlich jemanden zu erklären, der nicht versteht das dieses 2d-3d Beispiel nur zur Verdeutlichung gedacht war.
> 
> Aber ist schon OK mir Realitätsverlust und Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit vorwerfen und selbst nicht begreifen, was in der Wissenschaft längst als Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen wird.



Lass' es. 

In der Wissenschaft wird noch viel mehr als möglich eingestuft.
Immerhin sind es auch fehlerhafte Einschätzungen, die heutige Technologien ermöglichten.
Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass es immer noch zu wenig Menschen gibt, die trotz mangelndem Realitätsverlust, durch (geschulte) Phantasie das real Mögliche umsetzen.
Die Meisten drehen die durch Wissenschaft erfragte und vorhandenen Möglichkeiten immer noch in eine unwirkliche Scheinwelt, die sich nur in ihrem Kopf abspielt.
Es gibt so viele kluge Köpfe, die einfach nur nicht in Wirklichkeit was erreichen, weil sie ihr Denken an absolut unwirklichen Dingen festmachen, anstatt sich für die Wahrheit zu öffnen.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (4. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 04.12.2005 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 03.12.2005 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Intelligenz nicht Wissen ist, ist mir auch klar. Aber Intelligenz ist eben _nicht_ nur von organischen Faktoren abhängig, sondern auch von der Entwicklung und der Umwelt des Menschen. Und eben die hat sich in den letzten Jahrtausenden massiv verändert und tut das immer noch. Sagt dir der Begriff "Flynn-Effekt" etwas?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 04.12.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 10:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]

Du willst mir einen Glauben erschaffen, der eine nahezu zweitausendjährige Tradition haben wird? Der den Spagat von der Antike bis in die Neuzeit hinein bewältigen würde? Für den Menschen ihr Leben ließen und noch lassen, wie die Märtyrer in Rom, in Germanien, Asien und Südamerika, wie in den KZs der Nazis? Einen Glauben, der einige die brilliantesten Denker der Menschheitsgeschichte hervorgebracht hat? Einen Glauben mit einer Theologie von der Größe eines Augustinus? Oder eines Albertus Magnus, Thomas von Aquin, Thomas Morus, Cajetan, Bellarmin, Newman oder auch Ratzinger? 
Ach ich vergaß, für Dich scheinen alle diese Gestalten bloße Wirrköpfe gewesen zu sein, die nicht selber denken konnten/ können und ihr Leben einer Phantasie opferten, weil sie mit der Härte der Realität nicht klarkamen/ kommen und sowieso mit einer glaubwürdigen/ sinnvollen Religion gar nichts zu tun haben ...


----------



## drunkenmonkey (4. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst mir einen Glauben erschaffen, der eine nahezu zweitausendjährige Tradition haben wird? Der den Spagat von der Antike bis in die Neuzeit hinein bewältigen würde? Für den Menschen ihr Leben ließen und noch lassen, wie die Märtyrer in Rom, in Germanien, Asien und Südamerika, wie in den KZs der Nazis?


Macht irgendetwas davon einen Glauben besser/richtiger?


> Einen Glauben, der einige die brilliantesten Denker der Menschheitsgeschichte hervorgebracht hat? Einen Glauben mit einer Theologie von der Größe eines Augustinus? Oder eines Albertus Magnus, Thomas von Aquin, Thomas Morus, Cajetan, Bellarmin, Newman oder auch Ratzinger?


Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es zwischen dem Christentum und der (unbestrittenen) Brillianz dieser Männer einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang gibt. Und ob einige von ihnen diese Brillianz ohne das Christentum nicht vielleicht wesentlich besser/sinnvoller verwendet hätten. (Und wie man auf die Idee kommt, Ratzinger in dieser Aufzählung zu nennen *g*)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Intelligenz nicht Wissen ist, ist mir auch klar. Aber Intelligenz ist eben _nicht_ nur von organischen Faktoren abhängig, sondern auch von der Entwicklung und der Umwelt des Menschen. Und eben die hat sich in den letzten Jahrtausenden massiv verändert und tut das immer noch. Sagt dir der Begriff "Flynn-Effekt" etwas?




Natürlich, aber aber das hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Die Prägung im Kindesalter bzw die Umwelteinflüsse sind die wichtigen Faktoren in der Intelligenz des Menschen. Der IQ hat auch nur zugenommen, weil die Kinder eine bessere Bildung erhielten bzw. aus dem bisherigen Wissen profitierten (neue Bildungsystem, Erkenntnisse im Lernverhalten, ständiges Training des Gehirns z.B. durch neue Technik oder überhaupt dem größeren Wissens-Angebot).
Steckst du jetzt aber einen 2005 geborenen Säugling nach 500v.C., dann wird dieser niemals "klüger" werden als seine Mitmenschen. Umgekehrt kann ein aus dieser Zeit "importierter" Säugling bei uns später die Quantentheorie lehren.

Dahinter steckt der Unterschied zwischen Mutation und Modifikation:
Anderes Beispiel: Ein Mann trainiert sich sehr viel Muskelmasse an- > Sein Sohn wird aber nicht als Muskelprotz geboren. Weiter: Der Sohn trainiert auch, allerdings wird zu seiner Zeit ein besseres Muskelaufbau-Training entwickelt, so dass der Sohn sogar noch stärkere Muskeln hat (wir nehmen ein gleiche Trainingszeit an). Er ist nun aber nicht stärker geworden, weil sein Vater trainiert hat, sondern wegen den besseren Methoden.


----------



## Zero-Zardon (4. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst mir einen Glauben erschaffen, der eine nahezu zweitausendjährige Tradition haben wird? Der den Spagat von der Antike bis in die Neuzeit hinein bewältigen würde? Für den Menschen ihr Leben ließen und noch lassen, wie die Märtyrer in Rom, in Germanien, Asien und Südamerika, wie in den KZs der Nazis? Einen Glauben, der einige die brilliantesten Denker der Menschheitsgeschichte hervorgebracht hat? Einen Glauben mit einer Theologie von der Größe eines Augustinus? Oder eines Albertus Magnus, Thomas von Aquin, Thomas Morus, Cajetan, Bellarmin, Newman oder auch Ratzinger?
> Ach ich vergaß, für Dich scheinen alle diese Gestalten bloße Wirrköpfe gewesen zu sein, die nicht selber denken konnten/ können und ihr Leben einer Phantasie opferten, weil sie mit der Härte der Realität nicht klarkamen/ kommen und sowieso mit einer glaubwürdigen/ sinnvollen Religion gar nichts zu tun haben ...



Ach woher willst du den das Wissen das er es nicht schaft einen Glauben/Idee zu enwickeln und zu verbreiten die die nächsten 2000Jahre anhält kannst du in die Zukunft sehen bist du aus der Zukunft  

Woher sollten den "Jesus" oder wer auch immer auf die Idee mit dem Christentum gekommen ist Wissen das menschen noch in 2000 Jahren daran glauben oder die Idee solange bestand hatte.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (4. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 04.12.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, aber aber das hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Die Prägung im Kindesalter bzw die Umwelteinflüsse sind die wichtigen Faktoren in der Intelligenz des Menschen. Der IQ hat auch nur zugenommen, weil die Kinder eine bessere Bildung erhielten bzw. aus dem bisherigen Wissen profitierten (neue Bildungsystem, Erkenntnisse im Lernverhalten, ständiges Training des Gehirns z.B. durch neue Technik oder überhaupt dem größeren Wissens-Angebot).
> Steckst du jetzt aber einen 2005 geborenen Säugling nach 500v.C., dann wird dieser niemals "klüger" werden als seine Mitmenschen. Umgekehrt kann ein aus dieser Zeit "importierter" Säugling bei uns später die Quantentheorie lehren.


Ok, volle Zustimmung. Ich hatte dich nur so verstanden, dass die Menschen heute deiner Meinung nach nicht intelligenter wären als die vor 10k Jahren.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, volle Zustimmung. Ich hatte dich nur so verstanden, dass die Menschen heute deiner Meinung nach nicht intelligenter wären als die vor 10k Jahren.



genetisch gesehen sind sie es auch nicht, aber "praktisch" sind sie es natürlich, sonst hätten wir ja keinen Fortschritt 

So, jetzt können wir weiter Gotteslästerung betreiben


----------



## Vetinari (4. Dezember 2005)

Zero-Zardon am 03.12.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Vetinari:
> 
> Ich behaupte weder das es Gott gibt noch das es ihn nicht gibt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß wohl, dass sich die Evolution und die Exisitenz eines Gottes nicht ausschließen, und zwar im Falle der sog. "Theistischen Evolution".
Aber ich glaube selbst dieses kleine Wörtchen, das aus der atheistischen eine theistische Evolution macht, wäre vielen hier zu viel verlangt.

Außerdem tust du gerade so, als ob die Evolutionstheorie in der Form, wie sie Darwin aufgestellt hat, in der Form, wie sie bereits den alten Sumerern und den alten Griechen bekannt war, mittlerweile bewiesen wäre.
Im Gegenteil, in letzter Zeit sind immer mehr Menschen davon überzeugt, dass die Evolutionstheorie bereits widerlegt ist, leider immer Verbunden mit dieser Darwin-Hitler-Polemik, was sie gleich wieder unglaubwürdig macht.
So führt zum Beispiel der Autor Harun Yahya in einem einschlägigen Buch, in dem er nebenbei Darwin die Schuld am dritten Reich und dem heutigen Terrorismus gibt (was ich auf keinen Fall gutheiße!), vor allem folgende drei Beweise gegen die Evolutionstheorie:

1. Die Nichtexistenz von sog. Übergangsformen
Laut der Evolutionstheorie entwickelte sich das Leben zuerst im Wasser und kam dann irgendwie an Land und vom Land aus in die Luft.
Wenn dies stimmt dann müsste es, wie Darwin selbst gesagt hat, Lebewesen gegeben haben, die keine Fische, aber auch noch keine Reptilien sind, sowie solche, die keine Reptilien mehr, aber auch noch keine Vögel sind.
Allerdings hat man bisher noch keine Fossilien dieser Übergangsformen gefunden, ein guter Beweis dafür, dass diese nie existiert haben.

2. Das Prinzip Zufall
In der Evolutionstheorie findet man immer wieder den integralen Bestandteil Zufall. Das Leben hat sich aus Zufall im Wasser entwickelt und ist dann durch Zufall an Land und in die Luft gekommen.
Überhaupt finde ich es beunruhigend, als Mensch, als warscheinlich das eizige nicht instinktgesteuerte Lebewesen dieses Planeten bloß ein Zufall zu sein.
Dazu kommt, dass selbst das simpelste lebende Wesen so komplex ist, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, dass es sich per Zufall entwickelt haben könnte.

3. Keine Ahnung, wie die Überschrift lauten könnte
Aber ich möchte das mit dem Zufall noch einmal aufgreifen. Wenn Darwin sagt, dass sich alles, was lebt, per Zufall entwickelt hat, dann muss es doch unzählige "Fehlversuche" gegeben haben bzw. immer noch geben, weil die Evolution ja laut ihrem geistigen Vater Darwin nie aufhört.
Es müsste also immer noch Wesen geben, die völlig degeneriert sind, weil ihre Erbanlagen per Zufall so sind wie sie sind.
Von solchen Wesen ist mir aber momentan nichts bekannt.

Regards
Veti


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glaubst Du, ein rein von Menschen erdachtes Konstrukt würde all das bewältigen/ bewirken? Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, welche Idee eines einzelen Menschen (TheSinner z.B.) all dies ermöglichen würde?



> Einen Glauben, der einige die brilliantesten Denker der Menschheitsgeschichte hervorgebracht hat? Einen Glauben mit einer Theologie von der Größe eines Augustinus? Oder eines Albertus Magnus, Thomas von Aquin, Thomas Morus, Cajetan, Bellarmin, Newman oder auch Ratzinger?





> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es zwischen dem Christentum und der (unbestrittenen) Brillianz dieser Männer einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang gibt. Und ob einige von ihnen diese Brillianz ohne das Christentum nicht vielleicht wesentlich besser/sinnvoller verwendet hätten. (Und wie man auf die Idee kommt, Ratzinger in dieser Aufzählung zu nennen *g*)


[/quote]
Welcher dieser von mir genannten Männer hat denn seine Brillianz "unsinnvoll" verwandt?

Ratzinger gehört zu den besten Theologen aller Zeiten, er ist ein scharfsinniger Denker und hat selbst dem "Gottvater der Philosophie" Habermaß in einer historischen Debatte eine Anerkennung des Glaubens als durchaus nützlich "abgerungen". Jedweder Zweifel an Ratzingers theologisch-philosophischer Brillianz ist schlicht albern- auch wenn man durchaus anderer Meinung als er sein kann (wie ich z.B. in einigen Punkten) sollte man seinen Scharfsinn anerkennen. 

_*Edit:*
... oder ist mir wieder einmal die Ironie im letzten Abschnitt entgangen, kleines Äffchen?   _


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Dezember 2005)

> 1. Die Nichtexistenz von sog. Übergangsformen
> Laut der Evolutionstheorie entwickelte sich das Leben zuerst im Wasser und kam dann irgendwie an Land und vom Land aus in die Luft.
> Wenn dies stimmt dann müsste es, wie Darwin selbst gesagt hat, Lebewesen gegeben haben, die keine Fische, aber auch noch keine Reptilien sind, sowie solche, die keine Reptilien mehr, aber auch noch keine Vögel sind.
> Allerdings hat man bisher noch keine Fossilien dieser Übergangsformen gefunden, ein guter Beweis dafür, dass diese nie existiert haben.


Öhm, es gibt doch genug sogar noch lebende Tiere, die eine Art Zwischenform darstellen (lebende Fossilien). Z.B. Diverse Fische, die auch an Land (im Schlamm) überleben oder das Schnabeltier (legt Eier, säugt aber auch die Nachkommen) oder bei den Fossilien der Archaeopteryx, sozusagen eine Frühform des Vogels (aber eigentlich ein Dino).
Es fehlen dagegen eher die Ursprungsformen, also wirklich z.B. das erste Säugetier, vond em alle anderen abstammen.



> 2. Das Prinzip Zufall
> In der Evolutionstheorie findet man immer wieder den integralen Bestandteil Zufall. Das Leben hat sich aus Zufall im Wasser entwickelt und ist dann durch Zufall an Land und in die Luft gekommen.
> Überhaupt finde ich es beunruhigend, als Mensch, als warscheinlich das eizige nicht instinktgesteuerte Lebewesen dieses Planeten bloß ein Zufall zu sein.
> Dazu kommt, dass selbst das simpelste lebende Wesen so komplex ist, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, dass es sich per Zufall entwickelt haben könnte.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass du schon das Motiv der ganzen Zweifler nennst, nämlich die Angst nur ein Zufallsprodukt zu sein: Es stimmt, auch ein Wurm z.B. ist relativ komplex aufgebaut. Es klingt ja wirklich sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass all diese Moleküle sich zusammen gefunden haben, aber da steckt ein Denkfehler drin: Wir alle profitieren von Milliarden Jahren Evolution, sprich es hat eben nicht plopp gemacht und der Wurm war da, sondern es gab immer nur sehr kleine Schritte (später regelrecht Explosive Veränderugen) in der Evlolution, bis aus ein Paar Molekülen Lebewesen entstanden.


> 3. Keine Ahnung, wie die Überschrift lauten könnte
> Aber ich möchte das mit dem Zufall noch einmal aufgreifen. Wenn Darwin sagt, dass sich alles, was lebt, per Zufall entwickelt hat, dann muss es doch unzählige "Fehlversuche" gegeben haben bzw. immer noch geben, weil die Evolution ja laut ihrem geistigen Vater Darwin nie aufhört.
> Es müsste also immer noch Wesen geben, die völlig degeneriert sind, weil ihre Erbanlagen per Zufall so sind wie sie sind.
> Von solchen Wesen ist mir aber momentan nichts bekannt.


Eben nicht. Natürlich gibt/gab es unglaublich viele Fehlversuche, aber logischerweise konnten die sich nicht durchsetzen oder überhaupt fortpflanzen. Sprich z.B. eine Mutation eines Reptils mit 3 Beinen, bringt ihm das was? nö, ist sogar eher hinderlich bzw wohl auch nicht gerade "attraktiv".


----------



## drunkenmonkey (4. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich? Ja, das glaube ich. Warum sollten von Menschen erdachte Konstrukte nicht in der Lage sein, andere Menschen von sich zu überzeugen, vor allem wenn sie ihnen Antworten auf die großen Fragen bieten und die Angst vor dem Tod nehmen können?


> > Einen Glauben, der einige die brilliantesten Denker der Menschheitsgeschichte hervorgebracht hat? Einen Glauben mit einer Theologie von der Größe eines Augustinus? Oder eines Albertus Magnus, Thomas von Aquin, Thomas Morus, Cajetan, Bellarmin, Newman oder auch Ratzinger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcher dieser von mir genannten Männer hat denn seine Brillianz "unsinnvoll" verwandt? [/quote]
Naja, sie haben meiner Meinung nach alle zu viele geistige Ressourcen darauf verwendet, die katholische Kirche zu unterstützen ^^.
Dass ein wissenschaftlich begabter Mann wie Albertus Magnus seine Zeit und Kraft für das Propagieren eines Kreuzzuges geopfert hat, betrachte ich durchaus als ziemlich Verschwendung. (oder verwechsle ich da gerade mal wieder was? mein Namensgedächtnis ist ziemlich grottig...)


> [Ratzinger ist toll]
> 
> _*Edit:*
> ... oder ist mir wieder einmal die Ironie im letzten Abschnitt entgangen, kleines Äffchen?   _


Ok, mit dem Satz in Klammern wollte ich dich nur ärgern ^^


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Dezember 2005)

drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 04.12.2005 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte ein solches Konstrukt tatsächlich über 2000 Jahre bestand haben und derart überzeugend sein, dass Menschen dafür in den Tod gehen? 2000 Jahre lang?



> Welcher dieser von mir genannten Männer hat denn seine Brillianz "unsinnvoll" verwandt?





> Naja, sie haben meiner Meinung nach alle zu viele geistige Ressourcen darauf verwendet, die katholische Kirche zu unterstützen ^^.


--



> Dass ein wissenschaftlich begabter Mann wie Albertus Magnus seine Zeit und Kraft für das Propagieren eines Kreuzzuges geopfert hat, betrachte ich durchaus als ziemlich Verschwendung. (oder verwechsle ich da gerade mal wieder was? mein Namensgedächtnis ist ziemlich grottig...)


Er hat einen Kreuzzug propagiert, ja. Aber das macht wohl nicht seine Hauptleistung aus, die liegt -man höre und staune- in der Naturwissenschaft. Guckst Du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albertus_Magnus



> [Ratzinger ist toll]
> 
> _*Edit:*
> ... oder ist mir wieder einmal die Ironie im letzten Abschnitt entgangen, kleines Äffchen?   _





> Ok, mit dem Satz in Klammern wollte ich dich nur ärgern ^^


[/quote]

Dachte ich mir fast- kleines sadistisches Äffchen!


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## TheSinner (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich verspreche dir sogar, dass ich das schaffen würde - es ist gar nicht mal so schwierig. Im Religions-Construction-kit enthalten sind:

- 10-20 Zeugen diverser Wunder (gekauft)
- eine zugrundeliegende Theorie die jeden Zweifel per Definition ausschließt indem sie ihn als "freie Wahl" darstellt die objektiv gesehen nicht gewollt und gefördert ist, die außerdem förderungswürdige Werte beinhaltet und sich auf diese berufend als einzig gültige Religion postuliert
- etwa 10-15 Assistenten die das Urwerk weiter editieren, da ein Mensch nie für die Gesamtheit attraktiv schreiben kann
- die Behandlung aller übernatürlicher Phänomene und das Rücken dieser in den religiösen Kontext, auch wider besseres Wissen
- die schlichtweg dreiste Behauptung es gäbe ein Wesen XYZ das uns geschaffen hätte
- rhetorisches Talent um Menschen davon zu überzeugen und wenn man in Amerika in den 70ern Zgtausende davon überzeugen konnte dass sie ihr Geld einem Guru in den Hintern stopfen zwecks Selbsterkenntnis dann schaff ich es auch auf einige tausend Anhänger - man muss klein beginnen, kollekten machen und das Geld öffentlichkeitswirksam investieren

Das schlimmste ist dass sich das Konzept nämlich die natürliche Tendenz der Menschen zuteilmacht irgendetwas folgen zu müssen - ich kann dazu mal das Buch "Die Welle" empfehlen welches auf einem Experiment der 70er oder 80er beruht in dem eine Lehrerschaft an einer Schule ein faschistisches Regime etabliert hat und all die aufgeweckten Köpfe sind ihm blind gefolgt weil sie geblendet wurden.

Genau dasselbe machen Religionen auch - sie ködern und locken mit Versprechungen, mit angeblichen Lösungen aber wer sich darauf einlassen will, der muss zumeist die Wissenschaft leugnen, verdrängen oder zumindest sich in den Konflikt miteinbringen. Weshalb denn hat die Religion Jahrhunderte lang solche Angst vor der Wissenschaft gehabt? Zurecht - und das wusste man. Das schlimmste aus Sicht der Kirchen ist doch wenn es niemanden mehr gäbe der ihnen folgt - und warum sollte ein wohlhabender freier gebildeter Mensch der sich seiner selbst völlig bewusst ist und die Doktrin nicht aufgezwungen bekam sich dafür entscheiden einer Religion zu folgen?

Ich bin nicht getauft und wurde niemals beeinflusst ob und was ich hätte glauben wollen und ich habe es niemals vermisst, ich bin im Gegenteil ungeheuer froh damit nicht das geringste am Hut zu haben - ich würde mich ohnehin beharrlich weigern eine Kirchensteuer zu entrichten. Die entrichten ja schließlich auch keine an mich weil ich ihnen supitolle Glaubensenergie bescheren würd .

Das grundlegende Problem ist doch dass man sich einen Glauben wie das Christentum selbst basteln kann, die einzigen "Vorteile" auf die das Christentum da noch pochen kann sind seine ruhmreiche Vergangenheit (*prust*) und seine gut formulierten Dogmen sowie die bereits erfolgte Anhängerwerbung (siehe nachgewiesene PR Sucht).

Wenn du mir das Geld der Kirchen geben würdest, glaub mir, ich fände genug Menschen die mich sogar heilig nennen würden.


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 04.12.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich störte daran ursprünglich nur die Behauptung, dass wir sämtliches Wissen lernen täten. Mag sein, dass wir ohne Lehrende nicht Sprechen lernen. Aber wenn wir erst mal die Fähigkeit selbständigen Denkens "erlernt" haben, sind wir durchaus in der Lage, eigene und zum Teil neue Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen, oder?


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

Vetinari am 04.12.2005 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Nichtexistenz von sog. Übergangsformen


Die gibt es zuhauf. Neulich wurde sogar entdeckt, dass der Archaeopterix wohl doch noch näher an den Sauriern zu verorten ist als bisher gedacht. Quelle
Hat Gott diese Fossilien in die Steine getan, um uns Menschen zu prüfen? *g*



> 2. Das Prinzip Zufall


Rechne doch mal nach, wieviele Zellteilungen es auf der Erde seit den letzten 4,5 Milliarden Jahren gab. Rechne darauf die übliche Mutationsrate drauf (Mutationen gibt es, das ist hoffentlich unstrittig). Und dann berechne den Zufall, dass darunter nicht auch Fische sein können, die an Land gehen. Das ist schon kein Zufall mehr, das ist Wahrscheinlichkeit!



> Es müsste also immer noch Wesen geben, die völlig degeneriert sind, weil ihre Erbanlagen per Zufall so sind wie sie sind.
> Von solchen Wesen ist mir aber momentan nichts bekannt.


Mir schon. Gibt doch immer wieder nicht lebensfähige Mutationen. oO

Meine Güte, um die Evo-Theorie zu widerlegen, musst du aber besseres bringen.


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 04.12.2005 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja natürlich. Warum nicht? Menschen sind so blöde, die würden auch das tun. Denk doch nur mal an den Mormonenglauben oder Scientology. Die sind nicht von Gott erdacht, sondern von Menschen. Und wieviele folgen ihnen bereits (auch Prominente)? Wieviele brachten ihnen bereits Opfer dar?

Viele Menschen starben aus Überzeugung für Hitler. Und auch der Glaube an ihn ist - in christlichen Zeiträumen gedacht - noch lange nicht tot. Leider.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 05.12.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verspreche dir sogar, dass ich das schaffen würde - es ist gar nicht mal so schwierig. Im Religions-Construction-kit enthalten sind:





> [...]





> Genau dasselbe machen Religionen auch - sie ködern und locken mit Versprechungen, mit angeblichen Lösungen aber wer sich darauf einlassen will, der muss zumeist die Wissenschaft leugnen, verdrängen oder zumindest sich in den Konflikt miteinbringen. Weshalb denn hat die Religion Jahrhunderte lang solche Angst vor der Wissenschaft gehabt? Zurecht - und das wusste man. Das schlimmste aus Sicht der Kirchen ist doch wenn es niemanden mehr gäbe der ihnen folgt - und warum sollte ein wohlhabender freier gebildeter Mensch der sich seiner selbst völlig bewusst ist und die Doktrin nicht aufgezwungen bekam sich dafür entscheiden einer Religion zu folgen?


Ich bin mir meiner völlig bewusst und folge einer Religion ganz bewusst und unaufgezwungen, verdammt, ich studiere sogar Theologie! 
Ich behaupte nicht, dass es immer einfach ist; Zweifel gehört zum tagtäglichen Umgang mit dem Glauben.

Ich habe es langsam satt, von Dir, Sinner, als dumm und denkfaul hingestellt zu werden! Diese Arroganz, die da spricht ist mir derart zu wider, dass ich es gar nicht in Worte fassen kann, die nicht gegen die Netiquette verstießen! Verdammt noch mal, reiß Dich mal zusammen und komm von Deinem hohen Ross herunter, Du hast die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen ... ich versuche ja auch nicht, Dir Deinen Atheismus auszureden oder Dich zu bekehren!! 
Zu jeder Diskussion gehört de Respekt vor der Position des anderen. Den vermisse ich bei Deinen Beiträgen sehr.
Dass Du glaubst, das Christentum widerlegen zu können, dass seit 2000 Jahren existiert, dass einige der größen Denker der Weltgeschichte hervorgebracht hat (s. meine Posts weiter oben) und jeder ach-so-aufklärerischen und vermeintlich überlegenen Philosophie getrotzt hat, dass Millionen Menschen Trost, Hoffnung und Halt gegeben hat, spricht nur für    (D)einen Größenwahn. Natürlich kann man das Christentum ablehnen- wir sind alle freie Menschen! Aber bitte: Versuche nicht, es zu widerlegen, daran sind schon wesentlich größere Geister als Du gescheitert. 



> Ich bin nicht getauft und wurde niemals beeinflusst ob und was ich hätte glauben wollen und ich habe es niemals vermisst, ich bin im Gegenteil ungeheuer froh damit nicht das geringste am Hut zu haben - ich würde mich ohnehin beharrlich weigern eine Kirchensteuer zu entrichten. Die entrichten ja schließlich auch keine an mich weil ich ihnen supitolle Glaubensenergie bescheren würd .


Glaubensenergie? Sowas wie Mana? Wo bitte ist das denn christliche Glaubenslehre? 



> Wenn du mir das Geld der Kirchen geben würdest, glaub mir, ich fände genug Menschen die mich sogar heilig nennen würden.



Du glaubst also, der Einfluss der Kirche basiere nur auf Geld? 

--
So, ich entschuldige mich für die harten Worte, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, gleich explodieren zu müssen ...


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 04.12.2005 07:31 schrieb:
			
		

> b) aph schreibt: "So einen Unsinn lasse ich mir nicht entgehen." So eine Aussage disqualifiziert ihn eigentlich als weiteren Diskussionspartner. Dazu ein weiteres Beispiel.
> Angenommen aph ist sich vollkommen sicher, dass die Erde flach ist. Ich habe aber sehr starke Beweise dafür, dass sie eine Kugel (wenn auch keine vollkommene) ist. Wenn er jetzt aber von vorherein sagt, dass das, was ich behaupte, Unsinn ist, hat es gar keinen Sinn weiterzudiskutieren. Ich kann die besten Beweise liefern. Er wird trotzdem bei seiner Meinung bleiben.
> Und genau diese Haltung ist total unwissenschaftlich.



Du wirst doch wohl noch ein bisschen provokantes Sticheln vertragen, oder? *G*
Es ist selbstverständlich, dass ich mich einer konsequenten Logik nicht verschließe. Das habe ich noch nie getan. Ich werde es auch bei dir tun, wenn du sie mir lieferst.

Warum aber bin ich mir trotzdem vorher schon sicher, dass du das nicht schaffen wirst? Ganz einfach: Wahrscheinlichkeit. Seit Jahrtausenden suchen Gelehrte nach dem Beweis Gottes. Sollte es ihn geben, wie du behauptest, dann wäre er ohne Zweifel nicht nur von mir, sondern von der gesamten Menschheit inzwischen anerkannt. Und ich soll vermuten, dass ich ausgerechnet im PCGames-Forum auf ihn treffe? 

Und nun schieß los. TheSinner hat sein ok gegeben. Ich hoffe es ist nicht sowas wie ein paar Posts höher von einem ... "Zeugen haben ihn Wunder machen sehen". *gähn*


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir meiner völlig bewusst und folge einer Religion ganz bewusst und unaufgezwungen, verdammt, ich studiere sogar Theologie!


Wie ... du kannst dich an eine Zeit erinnern, in der du mal nicht gläubig warst? Ich wäre jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass dich deine Eltern getauft, christlich erzogen und von Kleinkind an auf Gottes Existenz hingewiesen haben.



> Dass Du glaubst, das Christentum widerlegen zu können


Häh? Widerlegen? Wer will hier etwas widerlegen? Etwas, woran Menschen glauben, kann man nicht widerlegen. Nur etwas, von dem Menschen behaupten, es wäre ein Fakt. Und genau das tun wir hier, weil ihr ja plötzlich den Anspruch der Allgemeingültigkeit der christlichen Lehre wieder aus den Vatikanverliesen hervorgeholt habt. 

Und ganz nebenbei weisen wir nach, dass das Christentum mindestens soviel Schlechtes wie Gutes hervorgebracht hat. Meiner Ansicht nach sogar weit mehr Schlechtes. Aber ihr macht's euch ja auch sehr einfach. War ein großer Gelehrter Christ, so ist das ein Verdienst des Christentums. Eröffnet aber ein Christ ein Darwin-Hitler-Museum, so ist er unchristlich und sein Vergehen nicht dem Christentum zuzuschieben. Wer so selektiv vorgeht, wird natürlich immer mit ner weißen Weste dastehen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Dezember 2005)

aph am 05.12.2005 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, mit 5 Jahren war ich noch nicht gläubig. Natürlich wurde ich christlich erzogen- aber nicht indoktriniert wie "Wenn du Sonntags nicht zu Kirche gehst, setzt's was!". Der Glaube verlangt die Entscheidung. Diese Entscheidung kann man als Kind aber nicht fällen. Im Kindesalter kann der Same grundgelegt werden; ob daraus ein Glaube erwächst, liegt in der Hand eines jeden einzelnen. 



> Dass Du glaubst, das Christentum widerlegen zu können





> Häh? Widerlegen? Wer will hier etwas widerlegen? Etwas, woran Menschen glauben, kann man nicht widerlegen. Nur etwas, von dem Menschen behaupten, es wäre ein Fakt. Und genau das tun wir hier, weil ihr ja plötzlich den Anspruch der Allgemeingültigkeit der christlichen Lehre wieder aus den Vatikanverliesen hervorgeholt habt.


Doch, genau das versucht TheSinner. 
Das Christentum *ist* ein Faktum. Seine Allgemeingültigkeit, z.B. in der Nächstenliebe, halte ich für durchaus gegeben- ohne jemandem seinen abweichenden Glauben nehmen oder schlechtreden zu wollen. 
Die Universalität der christlichen Lehre musste ich gar nicht aus irgend einem Verlies holen, da war sie nämlich nie.   



> Und ganz nebenbei weisen wir nach, dass das Christentum mindestens soviel Schlechtes wie Gutes hervorgebracht hat. Meiner Ansicht nach sogar weit mehr Schlechtes. Aber ihr macht's euch ja auch sehr einfach. War ein großer Gelehrter Christ, so ist das ein Verdienst des Christentums. Eröffnet aber ein Christ ein Darwin-Hitler-Museum, so ist er unchristlich und sein Vergehen nicht dem Christentum zuzuschieben. Wer so selektiv vorgeht, wird natürlich immer mit ner weißen Weste dastehen.


[/quote]
Das Christentum hat gar nichts hervorgebracht; die Menschen, die sich Christen nennen, bringen hervor- leider oftmals sehr viel Schlechtes.


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mit 5 Jahren war ich noch nicht gläubig. Natürlich wurde ich christlich erzogen- aber nicht indoktriniert wie "Wenn du Sonntags nicht zu Kirche gehst, setzt's was!". Der Glaube verlangt die Entscheidung. Diese Entscheidung kann man als Kind aber nicht fällen. Im Kindesalter kann der Same grundgelegt werden; ob daraus ein Glaube erwächst, liegt in der Hand eines jeden einzelnen.


Tja, ohne dich angreifen oder herabsetzen zu wollen ... aber, was wir in unserer Prägephase erfahren, das prägt uns halt auch wirklich. Das war bei mir nicht anders. Du kannst nicht ausschließen, dass bei dir durch diese Prägung Weichen gestellt wurden, die dein Denken beeinflusst haben. Das kann ich für mich auch nicht.



> Das Christentum *ist* ein Faktum. Seine Allgemeingültigkeit, z.B. in der Nächstenliebe, halte ich für durchaus gegeben- ohne jemandem seinen abweichenden Glauben nehmen oder schlechtreden zu wollen.


Tja, das ist widerlegbar. Meiner Ansicht nach haben wir die Allgemeingültigkeit christlicher Nächstenliebe in diesem Thread bereits mehrfach widerlegt (erstens, weil es sie vorher gab, und zweitens, weil auch sie nicht selbstlost ist - nicht sein kann).



> Das Christentum hat gar nichts hervorgebracht; die Menschen, die sich Christen nennen, bringen hervor- leider oftmals sehr viel Schlechtes.


Ach? Auf einmal? Dann muss Sinners Religion ja gar nichts leisten. Hattest du das nicht weiter oben noch vehement gefordert, als du die zahlreichen Gelehrten aufführtest?


----------



## IXS (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mit 5 Jahren war ich noch nicht gläubig. Natürlich wurde ich christlich erzogen- aber nicht indoktriniert wie "Wenn du Sonntags nicht zu Kirche gehst, setzt's was!". Der Glaube verlangt die Entscheidung. Diese Entscheidung kann man als Kind aber nicht fällen. Im Kindesalter kann der Same grundgelegt werden; ob daraus ein Glaube erwächst, liegt in der Hand eines jeden einzelnen.



???
Also bei mir ist das so, dass "Gott" vor dem eigentlichen leben steht. Und dass mein Handeln selber sehr "katholisch" ist, weil das im Unterbewustsein eingehämmert ist. Das liegt möglicherweise an der "2000" Jahre alten Manifestierung des katholischen Glaubens der Denkweise in der Familie meines  Vaters. Als ich ein Kind war, war es auch nicht notwendig, mit "Prügel" zu drohen, sondern man ging in die Kirche, weil es "richtig" war.
Was mich  an-  , dass niemand sich wirklich komplett von der Erziehung, sowie den angeborenen Verhaltenweise trennen kann.
Wahrscheinlich verstehst du jetzt nicht einmal, was ich meine.
Ich kann dir aber mitteilen, dass diverse Erlebnisse in meinem Leben deutlich gezeigt haben, dass es Gott als Schöpfer nicht geben kann. 
Und, dabei ging es nicht um solche "Lapalien" wie "Mein Hund ist gestorben".


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Dezember 2005)

aph am 05.12.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ausschließen will ich das nicht. Aber warum aber bin ich von rund 23 Kindern, die ebenso erzogen wurden wie ich, das einzige, dass der Kirche treu geblieben ist?



> Das Christentum *ist* ein Faktum. Seine Allgemeingültigkeit, z.B. in der Nächstenliebe, halte ich für durchaus gegeben- ohne jemandem seinen abweichenden Glauben nehmen oder schlechtreden zu wollen.





> Tja, das ist widerlegbar. Meiner Ansicht nach haben wir die Allgemeingültigkeit christlicher Nächstenliebe in diesem Thread bereits mehrfach widerlegt (erstens, weil es sie vorher gab, und zweitens, weil auch sie nicht selbstlost ist - nicht sein kann).


Meines Erachtens hat der Thread gezeigt, dass es eben sehr wohl universale Werte wie z.B. Nächstenliebe gibt. Und dabei ist es mir relativ egal, wer behauptet, diese "erfunden" zu haben.



> Das Christentum hat gar nichts hervorgebracht; die Menschen, die sich Christen nennen, bringen hervor- leider oftmals sehr viel Schlechtes.





> Ach? Auf einmal? Dann muss Sinners Religion ja gar nichts leisten. Hattest du das nicht weiter oben noch vehement gefordert, als du die zahlreichen Gelehrten aufführtest?


[/quote]
Es ging mir darum, dass Sinner sagte, er könne ein Konstrukt erschaffen, dass Menschen ebenso -positiv wie negativ- beeinflussen könne wie das Christentum. Das bezweifle ich.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Dezember 2005)

IXS am 05.12.2005 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, ich verstehe, was Du meinst und ich hoffe, Du denkst jetzt nicht, ich sei zum Kirchgang geprügelt worden und deswegen noch immer Katholik (auch Masochismus oder so  ).
Wenn Dich Deine Erfahrungen zu anderen Schlüssen gebracht haben als meine mich, so kann ich dagegen wohl kaum etwas sagen- ich will es auch gar nicht!
MIt meinem Studium der Theologie habe ich mich doch ziemlich von meiner Erziehung getrennt- meine Mutter unterstützt das nicht, auch, wenn sie ein gläubige Katholikin ist (mit der üblichen Romfeindlichkeit ...); sie hätte es lieber gesehn, wenn ich "etwas vernünftiges, womit Du auch Geld verdienen kannst" studiert hätte.

Natürlich glaube ich, dass Gott vor dem eigentlichen Leben steht. Aber mit fünf Jahren wird das wohl kaum ein Kind begreifen. 
Der christliche Glaube lebt vom Zeugnis, nicht von Theorie oder Theologie. Den Menschen muss der Glaube vorgelebt werden, will man sie dazu bringen, ebenfalls zu glauben. Dass durch Gewalt zu versuchen ist ein großer Fehler, von dem sich das Christentum -Gott sei Dank!- distanziert hat.


----------



## Feuersalamander (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 03.12.2005 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 03.12.2005 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu 2. Nachdem einige Delinqunten sogar eine RÄDERUNG überlebten, kann man dies bei einer Kreuzigung *nicht* ausschliessen.

PS Warum tragen eigentl. Stimatisierte die Wundmale an den Handflächen? Wo doch damals (falls genagelt wurde) dies an den Handgelenken passierte (die Handflächen würden ausreissen)?

PPS schade dass du  auf meine Einwände nicht eingehst, zu schwer zu widerlegen?


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens hat der Thread gezeigt, dass es eben sehr wohl universale Werte wie z.B. Nächstenliebe gibt. Und dabei ist es mir relativ egal, wer behauptet, diese "erfunden" zu haben.
> 
> Es ging mir darum, dass Sinner sagte, er könne ein Konstrukt erschaffen, dass Menschen ebenso -positiv wie negativ- beeinflussen könne wie das Christentum. Das bezweifle ich.


Tja, so unterschiedlich kann man Dinge sehen. Mit Logik kommt man halt teilweise nicht weiter, wenn der Glaube dagegen steht. Wieso Nächstenliebe universal sei, hat sich für mich im Thread nun beim besten Willen nicht herauskristallisiert. Und wieso Sinner das nicht schaffen können sollte, wurde mir auch nicht klar. Immerhin gibt es doch genug Beispiele dafür, wie Menschen-Erdachtes Massen beeinflussen kann.



			
				Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der christliche Glaube lebt vom Zeugnis, nicht von Theorie oder Theologie. Den Menschen muss der Glaube vorgelebt werden, will man sie dazu bringen, ebenfalls zu glauben. Dass durch Gewalt zu versuchen ist ein großer Fehler, von dem sich das Christentum -Gott sei Dank!- distanziert hat.



Dass man überhaupt den Willen hat, andere Menschen dazu zu "bringen" zu glauben, halte ich bereits für falsch und moralisch verwerflich. Überlass ihnen das doch einfach selbst, verdammt noch mal!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Dezember 2005)

aph am 05.12.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 04.12.2005 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mh, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau auf was du hinaus willst? Selbstständig denken kann auch ein Tiger, der dadurch auch neue Erkenntnisse sammelt.

genetisches Wissen an sich, mhh schwierige Sachlage. Bei manchen Tierarten eindeutig ja (z.B. Die Kommunikationstänze bei Bienen, die bekommen das nicht beigebracht imo), aber bei uns tjo... Ich würde eher sagen wir haben genetisches "Handwerkszeug", wie die angesprochene Unterscheidung von Primaten-Individuen durch das Gesicht.

Wie viel der Mensch von Geburt an weiß wurde irgendwann im Mittelalter oder so getestet (Frauen durften die Kinder nur füttern, sonst nichts und dann wieder gehen), allerdings starben die dann alle sehr schnell, daher war da nicht viel mit testen 
Die besten Erkenntnisse hat man immer noch von Kindern, die bei Tieren aufgewachsen sind und wie gesagt, mit denen war danach nicht mehr viel anzufangen, wenn auch sie zu einem gewissen Teil lernfähig waren.


----------



## Stef1811 (5. Dezember 2005)

aph am 05.12.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht an Gott soviel zum Anfang. Ich könnte auch gar nicht an Gott glauben , weil es für alles eine logische Erklärung gibt. Früher als die Forschung und die Wissenschaft noch nicht so weit waren um alles zu erklären, da war Gott immer die Erklärung. Aber heute gibt es andere, logische und einleuchtende Erklärungen. 

Ich respektiere trotzdem jeden Menschen, der an Gott glaubt. Hab selber welche im Freundeskreis. Mit einem hab ich mich mal über Gott unterhalten.( Jugendherberge von 24:00- 3:00   ) Er sagte mir , dass Gott für ihn da ist. Gott ist seine Erklärung für viele Dinge. 

Hab heute im Ethik-Unterricht gezwungenermasen äh völlig freiwillig ein Video über Gott gesehen. Da waren solche Jugendliche die haben erzählt, dass Gott ihnen hilft über irgendwelche Dinge hinweg zu kommen. Wenn sie traurig sind, dann beten sie. 

mfg Stef1811


----------



## TheSinner (5. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 05.12.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir meiner völlig bewusst und folge einer Religion ganz bewusst und unaufgezwungen, verdammt, ich studiere sogar Theologie!
> Ich behaupte nicht, dass es immer einfach ist; Zweifel gehört zum tagtäglichen Umgang mit dem Glauben.
> 
> Ich habe es langsam satt, von Dir, Sinner, als dumm und denkfaul hingestellt zu werden!



Was meinst du wie ich mich über immer dieselben fadenscheinigen Argumente gefreut hab und wie schön ichs find dass du mir unterstellst einer solchen Theorie nicht föhig zu sein *schmunzelt*. Das Christentum ist nicht allzu schwierig zu vrstehen und es zu kopieren und zu modifizieren wäre sogar noch simpler, genauso wie das Christentum ja einfach Bestehendes nahm und etwas anpasste und daraus erwuchs könnte ich genau dasselbe tun - und weeehe das glaubt dann niht jeder, dann ghets los mit dem ersten Sinner'schen Kreuzzug. Vielleicht nach Rom?

[@uote]
Diese Arroganz, die da spricht ist mir derart zu wider, dass ich es gar nicht in Worte fassen kann, die nicht gegen die Netiquette verstießen! Verdammt noch mal, reiß Dich mal zusammen und komm von Deinem hohen Ross herunter, Du hast die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen ... ich versuche ja auch nicht, Dir Deinen Atheismus auszureden oder Dich zu bekehren!!  [/quote]

Ich bin kein Atheist. Hättest du meine Beiträge diesbezüglich genau gelesen müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich von "etwas göttlichem in allem" ausgehe wie der Faust in "Faust" und wie der Buddhismus. Dieses "göttliche" ist für mich aber eigentlich vielmehr etwas ausserdimensionales also ausserhalb der von uns wahrgenommenen Dimensionen das allem intelligenten Leben anhaftet - etwas was man als "Seele" oder "Verstand" definiert hat oftmals, für mich ist dieses "BeEwusstsein" (und das spreche ich AUCH Tieren und Pflanzen zu !) etwas "göttliches" insofern, als dass es etwas übergeordnetes ist was   dafür sorgt dass man Empfindungen haben kann, ich gehe aktuell von einer Gemeinsamkeit in der fünften oder einer noch höheren Dimension aus. Ich bin Atheist insofern, als dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht an "den einen Gott" glaube, das halte ICH für verdammt anmaßend und arrogant, einfach zu behaupten "So Jungs und iiiiihr alle irrt euch, Gott gibts nur einen und das ist MEINER! Meiiiin Gotttt...." (betonung siehe Gollum).



> Dass Du glaubst, das Christentum widerlegen zu können, dass seit 2000 Jahren existiert, dass einige der größen Denker der Weltgeschichte hervorgebracht hat (s. meine Posts weiter oben) und jeder ach-so-aufklärerischen und vermeintlich überlegenen Philosophie getrotzt hat, dass Millionen Menschen Trost, Hoffnung und Halt gegeben hat, spricht nur für    (D)einen Größenwahn. Natürlich kann man das Christentum ablehnen- wir sind alle freie Menschen! Aber bitte: Versuche nicht, es zu widerlegen, daran sind schon wesentlich größere Geister als Du gescheitert.



So, das waren größere Geister als ich? Kennst du mich so gut? Vielleicht bin ich ja gar nicht so verschieden von jenen? Ich selbst beurteile das gar nicht, weil mir das zu albern ist - ich bin einfach ich. Wenn dir scharfe Kritik nicht gefällt die argumentativ und logisch vorgeht und dich zwangsläufig - so wie die Theologen vor dir mit denen ich diese Unterhaltungen hatte - dazu bringt dass man 8wie du gleich selbst sagen wirst) einfach "glauben muß" (nicht im Sinne von "zwingend" gemeint) dann ist das beileibe nicht mein Problem.
Ich habe übrigens gar nicht vor das Christentum zu widerlegen, weil das bedeuten würde dass da etwas zu widerlegen wäre - wo aber kein Fakt für den Glauben an Gott existiert, da brauch ich auch nichts zu widerlegen.



> Glaubensenergie? Sowas wie Mana? Wo bitte ist das denn christliche Glaubenslehre?



ja richtig, sowas wird ja abgelehnt - na sagen wir einfach mal sowas ähnliches wie "Anzahl der Individuen die glauben multipliziert mit deren jeweiligem Enthusiasmus zugunsten der Sache = eine Menge XY mittels der man Dinge auf der Welt bewegen kann". Würde ich mit meinem jetzigen Enthusiasmus der Kirche dienen, wäre ihr damit sehr geholfen da ich auch durchaus weiß wie ich polarisiere und eben auch wie man stichhaltig und objektiv argumentiert. Den Gefallen tu ich der Kirche bloß nicht und auch anderen Glaubensgemeinschaften nicht. Das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun sondern damit dass ich mir meiner selbst sehr bewusst bin und ich nicht einsehe wieso sich noch mehr Menschen dem anschließen sollte - und ich sowieso nicht weil ich mich damit selbst verraten würde und meine Ideale von Hilfsbereitschaft, Treue, loyalität, Ehre, Respekt, Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit.



> Du glaubst also, der Einfluss der Kirche basiere nur auf Geld?


Habe ich nie behauptet, ist aber beinahe mein Standpunkt. Die Macht der Kirche beruht auf Geld, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (PR Sucht), gezielter Desinformation, Amtsanmaßung, Terrorismus, expansiver Eroberungspolitik und der Rekrutierung aller Williger (ob Frei- oder Un- ist ja erstmal egal). 

--


> So, ich entschuldige mich für die harten Worte, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, gleich explodieren zu müssen ...



Das ist nett, aber es ändert nichts. Worte die einmal gesagt sind, sind gesagt und fadenscheinige rhetorische Entschuldigungen beleidigen mich viel mehr als offene Worte. Sowas kann man sich genauso sparen wie "Wir helfen den Armen" aus dem Mund der Kirche. Wenn du etwas nicht sagen willst, dann sag es nicht, wenn du etwas sagst, dann sag es und nimm es nicht am Ende beinahe wieder zurück - entschuldigungen bringen nur bei Missverständnissen wirklich was und du hast mich nur bedingt missverstanden.

Aber keine Sorge, wir hätten genau denselben Konflikt wärest du Muslime oder Jude, um genau zu sein IMMER wenn du oder irgendjemand behauptet seine Sichtweise sei allgeeingültig und alle Andersdenkenden sind minderwertig. Dass du mir das vorwirfst aber dem Christentum angehörst ist ein echter Kracher - das ist als ob ich jemandem vorwerfen würde, er schreibe stets so lange Forenbeiträge. 

Und nur nochmal damit es nicht mal wieder missverstanden wird. Ich stelle mich intellektuell  NICHT unter Albert Einstein, nicht unter Aristoteles und nicht unter Hawkins. Ich stelle mich NICHT über Albert Einstein, nicht über Aristoteles, nicht über Hawkins. Albert Einstein war ein Mensch. Aristoteles war ein Mensch. Hawkins ist ein Mensch. Ich bin ein Mensch.

Wenn du da eine Wertigkeit siehst und vornimmst ist das arrogant und vermessen. Und wenn du alle großen Kirchenvertreter als "rillainte Denker" und "Musterbeispiele für Christen" betrachtest aber die Heilige Inquisition verfehlt nennst sei dir versichert auch DA waren brilliante Geister darunter. Hitler war AUCH brilliant. Leider schützt das vor Wahnsinn, Lüge oder Machtmissbrauch nicht. Du kannst nicht einfach daherlaufen und sagen "Der war Christ, der nicht, der auch nicht, der da drpben aber, du? nein, du? japp.".

Jeder der sich zu Christus bekennt ist doch ein Christ.. *schmunzelt breit*. Ob du sie "wahre Christen" nennst ist mir völlig egal, es gab Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder, Mörder, Sadisten, Folterknechte ohne Ende in der Geschichte des Christentums. Und was tat die Kirche als erstes als die neuesten Kinderschänderbeweise ans Tageslicht kam? Sie haben es vertuscht und verschleiert, jahrelang bis es dann öffentlich herauskam. DAS würde "mir" mal zu denken geben. So lang ist das nämlich alles nicht her als die Kirche Hitler unterstützte, als die Kirche Andersgläubige zu Tode vergewaltigen ließ, als die Kirche Menschen bestialisch abgeschlachtet hat und die Einwohner Jerusalems als Tiere behandelte und auch so bezeichnete. Das geschah nämlich mit Wissen der Kirche und nicht etwa ohne. Da hilft Thomas von Aquin auch nicht mehr, auf jeden davon kamen unzählige namenlose Sadisten und Verbrecher.

Wusstest du übrigens dass es historisch belegbar ist, dass die ersten Anhänger des Christentums verurteilte (Schwer-)Verbrecher waren und Gewalt ganz offen auch von ihnen gelebt wurde? (Plünderungen von Tempeln und Co.). 

Da ist mein Glaube viel harmloser find ich. Der besagt im Wesentlichen nämlich, dass wir alle glücklich wären, wenn wir aufhörten es auf Teufel komm raus Anderen aufzwingen zu wollen. 

Oh und bevor du fragst, ich bin auch kein Teil_Atheist, kein Satanist, kein Jude, kein Muslime, kein Ungläubiger, kein Gottloser, kein Illuminat, kein Hindu, kein Buddhist, kein Orthodoxer. Ich bin der Mensch hinter TheSinner und ich bin ich. Gott über einen Menschen - über mich. Hab ich aber auch irgendwann schonmal erläutert, ich leugne doch nicht mich selbst (Atheist), nene. Ich existiere, ganz sicher sogar.

Man ist mir übrigens noch objektive faktische Gottesbeweise schuldig. Wenns di nicht gibt, sagts gleich - dann glaub ich weiterhin einfach nicht an "Gott", das "Spaghetti-Monster" und Co. Weil das dann nichts mit Glauben sondern mit wissen zu tun hat. 

Menschen die plötzlich geheilt waren fallen unter die Kategorie "subjektive Beispiele" und können genausogut auf geistige Verwirrung und Halluzinationen zurückzuführen sein sowie die ungeheure Macht des Geistes. Mich habe ich schließlich auch selbst geformt und ich bin eisern in meinen Überzeugngen solange bis jemand mir Grund gibt sie zu ändern. Das klappt mit madonnen und blutigen Tränen nicht.


----------



## ElNonsk (5. Dezember 2005)

Also dann will ich mal starten. Bevor ich zu den eigentlichen Gottesbeweisen komme, werde ich die Natur eines Beweises definieren.
Es gibt drei Arten von Beweisen: 
- den mathematischen Beweis
- den naturwissenschaftlichen (oder physikalischen) Beweis
- den historischen (oder juristischen) Beweis

Der historische Beweis untersucht einmalige Ereignisse (fragt nach, ob sie wirklich passiert sind und welche Gründe und Konsequenzen dafür wahrscheinlich sind).
Der physikalische Beweis fußt auf empirischen Daten (also auf Beobachtungen, Experimente, Anschauungen oder Erfahrungen und Erfahrungsberichten, die grundsätzlich wiederholbar sind) und sucht nach allgemeinen Gesetzen, die diese Daten verbinden.
Der mathematische Beweis ist rein geistiger Natur.

Im allgemeinen erwartet man von einem Beweis, dass nach dessen Darlegung Widersprüche verstummen und der jeweilige Gesprächspartner seine gegenteilige Position aufgibt und dem Beweis zustimmt - die Sache ist eben geklärt, da ich ja einen Beweis aufgefüht habe. Vielleicht ist der Beweis fehlerhaft - dann wird darüber noch ein wenig weiterdiskutiert. Aber wenn die Schlüssigkeit der Beweise anerkannt wird, dann kann auch keiner das Bewiesene mehr anzweifeln ("ein Beweis ist zwingend für den Verstand").

a) Der mathematische Beweis

Einen solchen zwingenden Beweis gibt es nur in der Mathematik. Dort ist die Sprache, in der diskutiert wird, hoch formalisiert: Die mathematischen Zeichen sind eindeutig definiert und über alle Sprach- und Ländergrenzen hinweg anerkannt, die (fünf) Grundannahmen der Mathematik, z. B.:
- Axiom der Addition: 
a + b = b + a
(a + b) + c = a + (b + c)
Die Gleichung a + x = b ist immer eindeutig lösbar.
- (-a) = a 

- Axiom der Multiplikation: 
a × b = b × a 
(a × b) × c = a × (b × c) 
a × (b + c) = a × b + a × c 
Die Gleichung a × x = b ist für alle a ? 0 eindeutig lösbar. 

- Axiom der Ordnung: 
a < b und b < c  a < c 
a < b; c beliebig  a + c < b + c 
a < b; c > 0  a × c < b × c 

- Archimedisches Axiom: 
Zu jeder reellen Zahl x gibt es eine natürliche Zahl n, für die gilt: n > |x| 
Zu jeder reellen Zahl x > 0 gibt es eine natürliche Zahl n, für die gilt: n-1 < x

-Axiom der Vollständigkeit: 
Jede Verknüpfung zweier reeller Zahlen gemäß dieser Axiome ergibt eine reelle Zahl.

(ich erhebe keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit; jeder anwesende Mathematiker möge mir möglicherweise vorhandene Fehler entschuldigen)

Eben diese Axiome sind allgemein und offensichtlich. Daher kann ein mathematischer Beweis, der in aller Welt veröffentlicht wird, auch überall verstanden werden. Wenn festgestellt wird, dass ein neuer Beweis fehlerfrei ist, dann gibt es dahinter kein Zurück mehr: Nun gehört das neue Wissen zum mathematischen Bestand, ein Widerspruch ist nur noch möglich, wenn auf versteckte Fehler in der Beweisführung Bezug genommen wird.
Die im Alltag noch tolerierte Haltung: «Was interessiert mich dein Beweis? Ich bleibe dennoch bei meiner Meinung!» ist in der Mathematik nicht zulässig; ein Mathematiker, der anerkannte Beweise ignoriert, wird nicht mehr ernst genommen. Deshalb kann man von einem "zwingenden Beweis" sprechen.

Ein solcher Beweis wäre natürlich als Gottesbeweis ideal, da er zwingend wäre.
Aber die Mathematik hat drei Eigenschaften, die es schwierig machen, einen solchen Beweis in die reale Welt zu übertragen (und wir wollen Gott ja als real-existierend beweisen):

1. Die Mathematik ist keineswegs bis in ihre Grundlagen beweisbar. Sie baut genauso wie die Philosophie oder die Theologie auf Grundannahmen (in der Religion sind es die euch, glaube ich zumindest *g*, so verhassten Dogmen oder Paradigmen) auf - in der Mathematik sind es genau fünf: Die sogenannten 5 Axiome der Mathematik (manche Mathematiker weichen von dieser Zahl ab).
Natürlich können die Grundannahmen auch in der Mathematik hinterfragt oder kritisiert werden. Aber eine Antwort ist auf diese Frage innerhalb der Mathematik nicht möglich. Es liegt im Wesen einer Annahme, dass sie nicht wiederum hergeleitet wird.
In der Philosophie und Theologie herrscht allerdings die Freiheit, alles zu hinterfragen und nichts als einfach gegeben anzunehmen. Bestimmte Schulen der Philosophie gehen zwar von gemeinsamen Grundgedanken aus, aber in anderen philosophischen Richtungen werden genau diese wiederum abgelehnt.

2. Außerdem ist die Sprache der Philosophen nicht so eindeutig und formalisiert wie die mathematische Symbolsprache. Jeder Philosoph muss also zunächst Begriffe definieren und da fangen die Probleme schon an.

3. Aber noch eine dritte Eigenschaft hat die Mathematik, die eine Übertragung der zwingenden Beweiskraft auf die reale Welt verhindert - eine Eigenschaft, die kaum auffällt: Die Mathematik beschreibt nicht die Wirklichkeit. Sie entwickelt nach streng logischen und formalen Regeln aus den Grundannahmen eine in sich stehende Wissenschaft - eine Geisteswissenschaft in reinster Form. Die Mathematik ist gültig, unabhängig davon, ob sie mit der Wirklichkeit übereinstimmt oder nicht.
So machen Mathematiker gelegentlich neue Entdeckungen, von denen keiner sagen kann, wofür sie gut sind und ob es jemals dazu eine Entsprechung in der realen Welt geben wird; und so haben sich die alten Griechen schon - zu Unrecht? - darüber aufgeregt, dass die damaligen Mathematiker negative Zahlen eingeführt hatten - in der Wirklichkeit gäbe es das ja auch nicht...

Es ist schon ein Wunder, dass die Mathematik, obwohl sie von den Mathematikern nur zu deren eigenen Zwecken erfunden wurde, tatsächlich in der Lage ist, die Wirklichkeit zu beschreiben. So schrieb Eugene Wigner einen Artikel mit dem Titel "The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Science" (Die unglaubliche Wirksamkeit der Mathematik in der Naturwissenschaft). Und Albert Einstein fragte einmal: "Wie kann es sein, dass ein Produkt des menschlichen Geistes, das von keinerlei Erfahrung abhängt, so wunderbar dazu eignet, Objekte der realen Welt zu beschreiben?"

In dem Augenblick, in dem wir die uneingeschränkt gültigen Aussagen der Mathematik auf die reale Welt anwenden, verliert die Mathematik allerdings ihren allgemeingültigen Wahrheitsanspruch: Denn als angewandte Mathematik unterliegt sie jetzt dem Anspruch, die Realität angemessen zu beschreiben - oder nicht.
Ob eine mathematische Formel korrekt hergeleitet ist oder nicht, lässt sich eindeutig klären. Ob diese Formel aber geeignet ist, zum Beispiel das Wachstum von Coli-Bakterien in der Petri-Schale zu beschreiben - oder nicht -, ist niemals eindeutig beweisbar (im strengen mathematischen Sinn). Denn Coli-Bakterien kommen weder in der Mathematik vor, noch haben sie im wirklichen Leben eine einprogrammierte mathematische Formel. Das gilt ebenso für die Hebelgesetze, die einstein'sche Relativitätsphysik und die Funktionsberechnungen von Graphen 4. Grades usw.: Was sie tatsächlich beschreiben, entscheidet nicht die Mathematik, sondern der Naturwissenschaftler - und diese Entscheidung ist durch nichts begründet als durch die (fehlbare) Beobachtung und die (subjektiv) angemessene Übereinstimmung mit der Wirklichkeit. Schauen wir uns also die Wirksamkeit von Beweisen in der realen Welt (der "Physis") an - den physikalischen Beweisen.

zu den math. Beweisen möchte ich noch als Quelle die Wikipedia angeben:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematik

Falls es irgendwelche Einwände zum bisher Geschriebenen gibt, sagt es bitte jetzt, ansonsten mache ich mit dem physikalischen Beweis weiter.


----------



## ElNonsk (5. Dezember 2005)

aph am 05.12.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das ist widerlegbar. Meiner Ansicht nach haben wir die Allgemeingültigkeit christlicher Nächstenliebe in diesem Thread bereits mehrfach widerlegt (erstens, weil es sie vorher gab, und zweitens, weil auch sie nicht selbstlost ist - nicht sein kann).


Also das ist faktisch nicht korrekt. Ich habe auf jedes eurer Argumente geantwortet und sie ebenfalls logisch widerlegt. Wenn du meine Argumente nicht annimst, dann ist das deine Sache, aber dann zu behaupten, dass die Allgemeingültigkeit der christlichen Nächstenliebe in diesem Thread widerlegt wurde, also nein wirklich   
(ich möchte nur anmerken, dass ich gerade zu diesem Thema "euch" *g* eine Frage  gestellt habe, die bis jetzt nicht beantwortet wurde, aber bitte   )


----------



## TheSinner (5. Dezember 2005)

@El Nonks.

Danke im Voraus, ich werde dann auf die Ausführungen die noch folgen antworten zu gegebener zeit, aber nicht vor morgen vormittag da ich im umzugsstress stecke und viel zu tun habe damit. Ich find es sehr sehr freundlich von dir dass du dir diese Mühe machst - wenn es einen für mich logisch zwingenden beweis "gäbe", dann "würde" ich meine Ansicht ändern - egal ob mir das passen würde zunächst oder nicht, weil ich genau so funktioniere - ich suche mir die Rosinen heraus aus dem was faktisch nicht bewiesen ist und begründe wie ich dazu kam anhand des Faktischen und nehme Fakten als Grundlage für meine eigenen überzeugungen an. Wenn mir heute wer Gott bewiese, könnte ich morgen bereits zu dem Schluß gekommen sein dass er ein Afromerikaner im Nadelstreifenanzug sein muß weil ich dies oder jenes geschlußfolgert habe. Fakten bezweifle ich nicht - wenn ich sie ersteinmal gründlich geprüft und als für mich gültig definiert habe. Das ist aber eben ein sehr sehr kritischer prozess - ich bin jedenfalls gespannt. Danke nochmal im Voraus.

PS: Wiederhol deine Frage doch bitte nochmal, ich hab das schon am Anfang verpasst und weiss auch nicht mehr wo das genau stehen müsste. Aber ich scheu eine Antwort sicher nicht - und du hast recht dass diese Nächstenliebe "nicht" auf diese Weise widerlegt wurde, sie ist aber ebensowenig beweisbar da niemand das Unterbwußte vollkommen versteht. 

Ich habe deshalb gar nicht versucht das auf diese Weise zu widerlegen, sondern habe es rein sprachlich-logisch wierlegt. Sobald ich eine Vorstellung von etwas habe, kann ich die damit zusammenhängende Aktion nicht ausführen ohne dass ich diese Vorstellung habe - ergo ist die Tat nicht mehr "rein", es kann diese Reinheit nicht geben unter Menschen. Es kann aber weitesgehend selbstlose Taten geben - ja. Das bestreite ich nicht. "Rein" nimmt keine Wertigkeit vor, es ist einfach nur so dass eine Tat wie oben erklärt nicht rein sein kann.


----------



## aph (5. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 05.12.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es irgendwelche Einwände zum bisher Geschriebenen gibt, sagt es bitte jetzt, ansonsten mache ich mit dem physikalischen Beweis weiter.



Soweit richtig alles. Mach ruhig weiter. Möglicherweise werden wir am Ende noch mal den Schritt zwischen abstrakter, auf Axiomen basierender Mathematik und Realitätsbezug noch mal näher beleuchten müssen. Aber das kann ich erst entscheiden, wenn du dies analog zur Religion versuchst (was du vorzuhaben scheinst).

Welche Frage haben wir nicht beantwortet?


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (5. Dezember 2005)

*Religion......wtf???*

Sche**e die Christenfront macht uns nieder... is ja wie bei den kreuzzügen.  

Verbietet alle Religionen!!!
Vorteile :
1.Kein Reliunterricht mehr.(Bringt zwar nix weil dann Ethik eingefürt wird aber egal)
2.Die kirchen, moscheen und synagogen können in ganz trve Burgen umgebaut werden  (jaja shh...)
3.Ich werde niemehr von irgendwelchen spaten wachgemacht , die an ostern nix besseres zu tun haben als um 7 uhr krach zu machen weil die dumme glocke net läuten darf.
4.Die leute brauchen keine Angst mehr zu haben in die hölle  zu kommen.
5.Bayern hat keine kirchliche macht mehr.  
6. kommt vielleicht noch irgendwann nach....


----------



## TBrain (5. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 05.12.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Atheist. Hättest du meine Beiträge diesbezüglich genau gelesen müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich von "etwas göttlichem in allem" ausgehe wie der Faust in "Faust" und wie der Buddhismus. Dieses "göttliche" ist für mich aber eigentlich vielmehr etwas ausserdimensionales also ausserhalb der von uns wahrgenommenen Dimensionen das allem intelligenten Leben anhaftet - etwas was man als "Seele" oder "Verstand" definiert hat oftmals, für mich ist dieses "BeEwusstsein" (und das spreche ich AUCH Tieren und Pflanzen zu !) etwas "göttliches" insofern, als dass es etwas übergeordnetes ist was   dafür sorgt dass man Empfindungen haben kann, ich gehe aktuell von einer Gemeinsamkeit in der fünften oder einer noch höheren Dimension aus. Ich bin Atheist insofern, als dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht an "den einen Gott" glaube, das halte ICH für verdammt anmaßend und arrogant, einfach zu behaupten "So Jungs und iiiiihr alle irrt euch, Gott gibts nur einen und das ist MEINER! Meiiiin Gotttt...." (betonung siehe Gollum).



Interessant! So sehe ich da im Grunde auch.

Dazu muss gesagt werden ich wurde als Kind christlich erzogen, also mit dem Glauben an Gott, aber ohne regelmäßige Kirchgänge, beten etc. Zuhause wurden auch keine christlichen Lieder gesungen oder soetwas (*grusel). Ich kenne aber viele Geschichten aus der Bibel, was ich auch gut finde, denn sie sind klasse, unabhängig davon ob man gläubig ist oder nicht, man kann viel davon lernen.

Dann so im Teenageralter hab ich angefangen nichtmehr an Gott zu glauben, was auch mehrere Jahre bestand hatte. Heute denke ich dass dies vor allem mit meinen damaligen (kindlichen) Vorstellungen von Gott zusammenhing. Diese (kindliche) Vorstellung ist es, die die meisten Nichtgläubigen und Nicht-mehr-Gläubigen von Gott haben und die auch hier angegriffen wird.

Heute glaube ich an dieses "göttliche in allem", bezeichne es als Gott, und nenne mich Christ. Ganz einfach desshalb weil ich im christlichen Kulturkreis aufgewachsen bin und mir das christliche am nähsten liegt. Ich persönlich finde es auch ziemlich egal ob man jetzt Jude, Moslem, Buddhist, Hindu, Taoist oder was auch immer ist, ich halte dies alles für Interpretationen von dem "göttlichen in allem". Jede Kultur hat hier eine für sie passende entwickelt, wichtig finde ich nur, dass man nicht voreingenommen an andere Ideen von Gott herantritt.

Dazu vielleicht auch noch ein Zitat: "Religion verbirgt Gott" finde ich sehr passend.


----------



## aph (7. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 05.12.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es irgendwelche Einwände zum bisher Geschriebenen gibt, sagt es bitte jetzt, ansonsten mache ich mit dem physikalischen Beweis weiter.



*wart*

(auf die Auferstehung? oO)


----------



## ElNonsk (7. Dezember 2005)

Ok, dann mach ich mal weiter.

b) Der physikalische Beweis

Der naturwissenschaftliche (=physikalische) Beweis ist tatsächlich weniger zwingend, man glauben möchte (und als allgemein angenommen wird). Zwar hört man immer wieder das Argument: "Das ist naturwissenschaftlich bewiesen!" - verbunden mit der Erwartung, dass damit jede Diskussion beendet ist. Aber das ist ein Irrglaube: Das einzige, was in der Naturwissenschaft exakt und (hoffentlich) eindeutig erhoben wird, sind Daten. Alles andere (vor allem die daraus abgeleiteten Theorien) sind Vermutungen.

1. Schritt: Die Daten

In der Naturwissenschaft gilt es zunächst, Daten zu sammeln: Durch Beobachtungen, Messungen, Experimente und Forschungsreisen. Diese Daten sind bereits eine erste Fehlerquelle, denn sie können nur durch Beobachtung gewonnen werden. Die Mathematik, die bereits erhobene Daten miteinander verbinden kann, ist nicht in der Lage, empirische Daten vorherzusagen:

Zum Beispiel muss die Lichtgeschwindigkeit nicht endlich sein, doch in unserer Welt, die sich von all den vorstellbaren anderen mathematisch möglichen Welten unterscheidet, ist sie es. Sowohl Kepler als auch Descartes dachten noch, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit unendlich ist.
Die Grundlagen der Naturwissenschaften, die Daten, lassen sich nur empirisch gewinnen, indem man sich die Welt ansieht und herauszufinden versucht, wie sie funktioniert.

Zur Lichtgeschwindigkeit und deren Bedeutung in der Physik:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichtgeschwindigkeit

Es gilt bei der Beobachtung (also dem empirischen Gewinnen von Daten), mögliche Ungenauigkeiten, Täuschungen oder Fehlmessungen zu vermeiden und oder gar ganz auszuschließen, so dass die Daten unter exakt beschriebenen Umständen jederzeit und überall identisch erhoben werden können.

2. Schritt: Die Hypothesen verbinden Daten

Danach beginnt der theoretische Teil der Forschung: Die Daten werden durch Überlegungen miteinander in Beziehung gesetzt. Es wird nach allgemeinen, möglichst einfachen Erklärungen gesucht, warum die Daten genauso beschaffen sind und welche Mechanismen im Hintergrund wirksam sind. Dabei kann sich nur eine Hypothese etablieren, die mit möglichst wenigen Zusatzannahmen (Das „Occam’sche Messer“ -> stammt von Wilhelm von Ockham, einem, ob man es glaubt oder nicht, Franziskanermönch *g*) auskommt, möglichst viele Daten erklärt und komplizierte Sachverhalte auf einfachere zurückführen kann.
Ein wichtiges Kriterium für die Akzeptanz einer Hypothese ist ihre Schlichtheit, Einfachheit oder - wie David Lindley (siehe dazu auch: „Das Ende der Physik“) es ausdrückt - ihre Schönheit. Das mag verwundern; aber nach Lindley war vor allem Einstein der Überzeugung, dass „wissenschaftliche Theorien elegant sein sollten, sie mögen auch komplex und schwer zu ergründen sein, dürfen aber nicht erzwungen wirken; sie sollten eine gewisse innere Schönheit besitzen, die ihre Eignung zeigt, die Natur zu beschreiben.“

Noch heute liegen nur wenige direkte experimentelle Beweise für die Allgemeine Relativität vor. Aber noch immer werden Physikstudenten von dieser Theorie und der ihnen innewohnenden Anziehungskraft fasziniert, dem Gefühl, etwas mathematisch so tief Befriedigendes müsse notwendigerweise eine tiefe Wahrheit enthalten.

Eine Hypothese, die diesen Anforderungen entspricht, wird nun verallgemeinert: Einmal angenommen, diese Hypothese wäre korrekt - welche Vorhersagen für bisher noch nicht erhobene Daten können gemacht werden? Was folgt daraus für weitere Versuche, Experimente oder Beobachtungen?

3. Schritt: Experimente bestätigen Hypothesen

Diese Vorhersagen werden nun gezielt überprüft; neue Experimente werden ausgedacht oder Forschungsreisen werden gestartet, um nun unter den von der Hypothese bestimmten Voraussetzungen nach Daten zu suchen, die den Vorhersagen entsprechen. Erst, wenn die Theorie durch die neuen Experimente bestätigt werden, kann man von einer wissenschaftlichen Anerkennung sprechen.

Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass man Thesen auch wirklich testen kann. Da aber Experimente z.B. im Bereich der physikalischen Grundlagenforschung im Lauf des letzten Jahrhunderts immer schwieriger, kostspieliger, zeit- und arbeitsaufwändiger geworden sind, ist diese Möglichkeit, Hypothesen zu überprüfen, immer seltener geworden.
Der amerikanische Kongress z. B. stoppte im Herbst 1993 den Bau eines „Superconducting Supercollider“ in der Nähe von Dallas. Dieser Teilchenbeschleuniger hätte es den Physikern ermöglicht, noch ein kleines bisschen tiefer in den Mikrokosmos einzudringen und die Geschichte des Universums noch ein Stück weiter in Richtung „Urknall“ aufzurollen. Allerdings wären kaum praktisch verwendbare Erkenntnisse zu erwarten gewesen. Sogar die reichen USA wollten es sich unter diesen Umständen nicht mehr leisten, Milliarden Dollar für reine Grundlagenforschung auszugeben.
Heutzutage werden ästhetische Urteile („die Schönheit der Hypothesen“, siehe oben.) immer gewichtiger - und zwar nicht infolge irgendeiner bewussten Umgewichtung in der wissenschaftlichen Methode - sondern schlicht in Ermangelung experimenteller Daten.

4. ...und wo ist da jetzt der Beweis?

Der landläufigen Meinung, die Naturwissenschaft liefere in unserer Welt die einzigen wirklich gesicherten Erkenntnisse, widerspricht diese nähere Betrachtung natürlich. Das mag große Enttäuschung für die Gläubigen der Naturwissenschaften sein: Naturwissenschaftliche Beweise sind immer nur Theorien - zudem manchmal experimentell wenig gesichert, immer jedoch auf Widerruf. Bei vielen Erkenntnissen ist sich die Wissenschaft zwar ziemlich sicher, dass ein solcher Widerruf nicht geschehen wird - aber ein echter Beweis, dass die Daten nur so und nicht anders erklärt werden können, ist nicht möglich.
Was landauf, landab als Beweis angesehen wird, ist nichts anderes als eine erneute Gewinnung von Daten, die eine bestimmte Theorie erhärten. Aber das schließt niemals aus, dass die vorhandenen und neugewonnenen Daten nicht auch durch eine andere Theorie erklärt werden können - oder das Daten gefunden werden, die die bisher anerkannte Theorie hinfällig werden lassen.

Echte Naturwissenschaftler stört das nicht. Überzogene Erwartungen an die Naturwissenschaften hat nur derjenige, der ihren wahren Charakter nicht kennt. Für wirkliche Physiker ist das Hypothetische ihre Arbeit eine Selbstverständlichkeit: Max Planck, der Begründer der Quantentheorie, sagte einmal: „Über den Toren des Tempels der Wissenschaft stehen die Worte geschrieben: Du musst glauben.“ (kleine Anmerkung: Ich weiß, dass Planck an eine Schöpferkraft, nicht aber an einen christlichen Gott glaubte -> schreibe ich nur, falls es dazu Diskussionen geben sollte)

Dazu möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich als Hobbypaläontologe auch die Evolutionstheorie für die wahrscheinlichste halte, sie aber als eine Theorie sehe und mich nicht an sie klammere. Wenn morgen die Beweislast bei einer ganz anderen Theorie liegt, werde ich sie akzeptieren.


Wenn es dazu keine weiteren Einwände gibt, mache ich mit dem historischen Beweis weiter.

_Edit:_
Zur Frage:


> Zitat: (Original von TheSinner am 02.12.2005 19:35)
> 
> und genau da ist das Missverständnis auf den Punkt gebracht. ich sage überhaupt nicht, dass sie dadurch "gut" bzw. "besser" wäre wenn sie rein wäre. ich habe überhaupt keine Wertigkeit vorgenommen um genau zu sein, "rein" bedeutet nicht "gut" oder "besser", "rein" bedeutet einfach nur "rein", also z.b. von Vorstellungen und Erwartungen unberührt und genau das kann nicht existieren sobald man sich jemals darüber Gedanken gemacht hat - denn damit hat man automatisch eine Assoziation mit Nächstenliebe vorgenommen und erwartet instinktiv irgendetwas beim Ausführen der Nächstenliebe.





> ElNonsk schrieb:
> Daraus folgere ich, dass es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, ob eine Tat mit oder ohne Hintergedanken ausgeführt wird. Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


Ok, ich muss zugeben, es ist keine richtige Frage  . Aber ich dachte, dass darauf eine Antwort folgt.

@aph
"Nicht so hastig."    (Betonung auf Baumbart)


----------



## aph (7. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 07.12.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dazu keine weiteren Einwände gibt, mache ich mit dem historischen Beweis weiter.


Einwände? Hm, keine Ahnung. Ich finds bei genauerem Nachdenken nicht schlüssig, warum eine Theorie möglichst einfach, schlicht oder "schön" sein soll. Können wir ausschließen, dass die Welt von zahlreichen, voneinander unabhängigen Axiomen bestimmt wird? Ich glaube nicht.

Das eine schlichtere Theorie einen größeren Reiz auf das menschliche Gemüt (auch auf meins) ausübt, kann kein Kriterium für die Richtigkeit sein.

Zweitens fehlt mir eine Erörterung der Frage, warum wir der möglichst genauen Erklärung der Daten überhaupt so eine große Bedeutung beimessen. Ansonsten stimme ich selbstverständlich zu, dass sämtliche naturwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse eben nur Theorien sind. Das schrieb ich ja bereits viel weiter oben.

Im Übrigen weiß ich ja nicht mal, ob das, was ich hier lese, überhaupt echt ist. Oder ob ich mir alles einbilde. Oder ob jemand meinen Arbeits- und meinen Heim-PC manipuliert hat, um mir ein anderes Internet vorzugaukeln, in dem ein angeblicher ElNonsk ein Posting verfasst. Aber ich halte es erst mal für ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein beweis für mich, was für rückständige ansichten in amerika herrschen.




alle interessierten sollten jetzt *ZDF* einschalten....


----------



## TheSinner (7. Dezember 2005)

Grundlegend habe ich ein Problem mit deinem Beitrag ElNonsk - dass es darin keinen Beweis gibt, sondern lediglich die Erläuterung von Fehlerquellen in naturwissenschaftlichen Vorgehensweisen.Dass diese existieren ist wohl unstrittig und auch dass wir noch viele Irrtümer erleben werden. Das jedoch verändert nichts daran, dass die Mehrzahl der heut existierenden einfachen machanischen Vorgänge beispielsweise faktisch bewiesen und naturwissenschaftlich ergründet sind - drücke ich den Lichtschalter, wird sich ein Licht entzünden im Raum, der Weg bis dahin ist durchaus nachvollziehbar formulierbar. Da spielt es nichteinmal eine grosse Rolle ob man sich nun minimal irrt, sondern dass mit der formulierten zugrundeliegenden Theorie eindeutig erklärt wird weshalb dies und jenes daraus folgt. Natürlich gibt es auch folgenschwere Irrtümer (siehe die nationalsozialistische Weltanschauung) aber das geschieht meist dann, wenn Theorien etwas existierendes erklären sollen mit einer Anforderung an die Ergebnisse, bzw. mit einer festen Erwartung dieser oder jener Resultate. 

Ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist Christoph Kolumbus. Dieser nahm (so wie beinahe alle Gelehrten seiner Zeit, darunter auch die der Kirche) an, dass die Erde rund sei und er deshalb einen raschen Westweg nach Indien finden könnte. Nun wissen wir alle hat er stattdessen etwas andres gefunden - aber ändert das nun wirklich etwas an der zugrundeliegenden Theorie? Nein, auch wenn es zunächst bizarr klingen mag. Er hat sich (sogar gewaltig) geirt mit seiner Annahme auf diese Weise rasch Indien zu erreichen, ja er wusste ja nichteinmal wie Inder lebten, ansonsten hätte er die Eingeborenen kaum für solche gehalten. Doch seine Annahme man könne auf diese Weise Indien erreichen über einen westlichen Seeweg ist nach wie vor vollkommen korrekt. 

So ähnlich ist das mit modernen Theorien. Da forschen wir und entdecken etwas bahnbrechendes - und Jahre später ergänzen wir das Ganze weil uns basierend darauf andere Dinge aufgefallen sind die zu neuen Erkenntnissen führten die aber die Grundtheorie nicht zerstört haben, sondern sie vielmehr nur erweitern (z.b. die Auswirkung von Masse auf Raum und Zeit). 

Das gilt jedoch nicht dann, wenn man ohne Beweisansatz beginnt und darauf dann Dinge aufbaut, Dinge die nicht beweisbar sind. Das mag zwar theoretisch für jede Theorie gelten, aber dann gälte das auch für alles was wir sehen, hören, riechen, schmecken, fühlen. Wenn ich nun niederschriebe "Ich bin hungrig" und dies entspricht der Wahrheit, so habe ich ein Fakt dargestellt. Nun kann ich Hintergründe erfroschen - "Weshalb bin ich hungrig?" und die Ursachen zu ergründen stellt Theorien auf ("Mangelnde Nahrungszufuhr" oder "Überproportionale Muskelaktivität in der letzten Zeit").
Welche Antwort ich auch wähle, das Fakt bleibt erhalten und nur darauf begründe ich den Rest. 

Das ist, stark vereinfacht und auf den Punkt gebracht,  der große Unterschied zwischen Naturwissenschaft und dem Götterglaube.Es gibt unstreitbare Daten die Theorien stützen die wir deshalb als gültig definiert haben. Wenn ich das Licht einschalte, so wird es heller werden in diesem Raum unter diesen Bedingungen. Das ist beliebig oft reproduzierbar, es ist damit nicht längr Theorie, es ist nun ein Fakt. Auf diesem Fakt können weitere Überlegungen gründen, die ebenfalls alle beliebig reproduzierbar sind / wären.

Das Gefühl "Gott nahe zu sein" ist beileibe nicht beliebig oft reproduzierbar. Ich habe das obwohl ich 24 Jahre lang täglich die Chance dazu hatte zum beispiel niemals gefühlt, obwohl ich in vielen Situationen war wo ich es durchaus hätte fühlen können / sollen / müssen / undsoweiter.


Zur "Frage"



> ElNonsk schrieb:
> Daraus folgere ich, dass es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, ob eine Tat mit oder ohne Hintergedanken ausgeführt wird. Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.



Es macht im Resultat absolut keinen Unterschied, korrekt. Voraussetzung ist natürlich dieselbe Tat, einmal mit Hintergedanken und einmal "ohne" (wobei das wie gesagt völlig unmöglich ist). Sobald ich mich entschließe etwas zu tun habe ich eine Vorstellung davon was dadurch geschehen könnte. Diese Vorstellung alleine verhindert bereits dass ich unvoreingenommen eine reine Tat ausführe und damit ist dies sprachlich wie auch logisch widerlegt. Die einzige Möglichkeit bestünde darin, wenn eine Maschine eine Handlung vornähme, da diese keine Gedanken besitzt und keine Vorstellungen von Resultaten - sie handelt tatsächlich "einfach nur" und dies wäre die einzig mögliche reine Handlung. Weder Pflanzen noch Tiere sind zu soetwas fähig, da auch Tiere (wie z.b. der Mensch) eine Erwartung vom Ergebnis haben. 

Gebe ich weil ich mir denke "Mensch, was bin ich ein toller Hecht" jemandem 100.000 Euro, hat derjenige 100.000 Euro mehr. Gebe ich sie ihm weil ich denke "Hey, bin ich aber selbstlos", hat derjenige 100.000 Euro mehr. Gebe ich jemandem 100.000 Euro weil ich denke "Oh der Arm, dem muss ich helfen" hat derjenige 100.000 Euro mehr.

Eine Erweiterung des Resultats wäre übrigens unzulässig, d.h. das Gegenargument "Ja aber wenn der das jetzt rausbekommt..." zählt nicht. Denn damit wäre der Tatbestand verändert und es gäbe eine Folge von Aktionen und Reaktionen zwischen zwei instabilen Parametern (Menschen in diesem Fall). Deshalb wäre es auch genau dasselbe wenn eine Maschine die 100.000 Euro herausgäbe, das würde alles das Resultat nicht im Gerginsten verändern.

Dass das moralisch Unterschiede beinhaltet ist sicher so, das ist aber individuell verschieden. Was dir unmoralisch erscheinen mag, mag für mich erstrebenswert sein. Solche Dinge sind genauso wie "Sünde", "Liebe", "Glaube" oder "Ethik" frei definierbare Werte. Die Probleme entstehen immer dann, wenn jemand die eigenen Anderen aufzwingen und aufdrängen will oder seine eigenen als die einzig gültigen darzustellen versucht - was zwangsläufig zu einem blamablen Versagen kollabieren muss, da alle Menschen darin gleich sind, dass sie unterschiedliche Vorstellungen dieser Begriffe haben.

Ich halte beispielsweise vieles von dem was das Christentum als "Sünde" definiert für vollkommen harmlos, manches auch für sehr erstrebenswert und löblich. Anders als diese "Religion" stelle ich aber nicht den Anspruch, dass meine Vorstellungen die einzig richtigen seien und alle anderen - um es salopp zu sagen - doofe Ohren haben.


----------



## ElNonsk (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann euch leider erst am Ende der nächsten Woche antworten, da ich von einem "kleinen" Zwischenfall (Produktion eines Videos zu Schillers "Die Räuber") aufgehalten werde. Wenn euch währenddessen noch etwas Kritikwürdiges zu meinen bisherigen Posts einfällt, schreibt es ruhig rein. Ich werde darauf noch (verspätet) antworten.

Nur so nebenbei zu aphs Skeptizismus  :
Da kann ich dir mir Augustinus antworten. Wenn du dich irrst, dann bist du. Denn, etwas, das sich irrt, kann nicht nicht sein.
-> Descartes hat diesen Gedankenansatz weiter verfolgt: "Cogito ergo sum." (Ich denke also bin ich.)


----------



## aph (9. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 09.12.2005 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch leider erst am Ende der nächsten Woche antworten, da ich von einem "kleinen" Zwischenfall (Produktion eines Videos zu Schillers "Die Räuber") aufgehalten werde. Wenn euch währenddessen noch etwas Kritikwürdiges zu meinen bisherigen Posts einfällt, schreibt es ruhig rein. Ich werde darauf noch (verspätet) antworten.


Schade.



> Nur so nebenbei zu aphs Skeptizismus  :
> Da kann ich dir mir Augustinus antworten. Wenn du dich irrst, dann bist du. Denn, etwas, das sich irrt, kann nicht nicht sein.


Wer sagt das? Kann doch sein, dass mein Irren nur vorgegaukelt war.
Alles nur leere Behauptungen.


----------



## TheSinner (9. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 09.12.2005 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch leider erst am Ende der nächsten Woche antworten, da ich von einem "kleinen" Zwischenfall (Produktion eines Videos zu Schillers "Die Räuber") aufgehalten werde. Wenn euch währenddessen noch etwas Kritikwürdiges zu meinen bisherigen Posts einfällt, schreibt es ruhig rein. Ich werde darauf noch (verspätet) antworten.
> 
> Nur so nebenbei zu aphs Skeptizismus  :
> Da kann ich dir mir Augustinus antworten. Wenn du dich irrst, dann bist du. Denn, etwas, das sich irrt, kann nicht nicht sein.
> -> Descartes hat diesen Gedankenansatz weiter verfolgt: "Cogito ergo sum." (Ich denke also bin ich.)



Vielen Dank für die Nachricht, ich freue mich schon auf die Fortführung der Diskussion und hoffe dass ich zu dem zeitpunkt noch teilnehmen kann. Mein Umzug geht in die heisse Phase (Möbelstücke umtransportieren) und es kann zu einem mehrwöchigen internet"ausfall" kommen, bzw. wird es wohl zwangsläufig. Doch wann genau ist noch nicht klar ersichtlich. Ich würde mich sehr über eine Benachrichtigung via Organizer-Mail freuen bei deiner Antwort, damit ichs nicht vergess oder verpass .


----------



## ElNonsk (17. Dezember 2005)

Also, dann will ich mal wieder anfangen. Zuerst gehe ich mal kurz auf aphs Post ein. Du schreibst:



> Einwände? Hm, keine Ahnung. Ich finds bei genauerem Nachdenken nicht schlüssig, warum eine Theorie möglichst einfach, schlicht oder "schön" sein soll. Können wir ausschließen, dass die Welt von zahlreichen, voneinander unabhängigen Axiomen bestimmt wird? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> Das eine schlichtere Theorie einen größeren Reiz auf das menschliche Gemüt (auch auf meins) ausübt, kann kein Kriterium für die Richtigkeit sein.



Man mag es nicht glauben, aber selbst Einstein hat so gedacht. Er hat bis an sein Lebensende seine Relativitätstheorie für unvereinbar mit der Quantenmechanik gehalten, obwohl diese heute fester Bestandteil der Physik ist.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.einstein-website.de/z_biography/biographie.html

Dies soll nur als Beispiel dienen, dass es in der heutigen Wissenschaft wirklich so ist, dass man mehr glauben muss, als endgültig bewiesen werden kann.

Und noch einmal zu deinem Skeptizismus (ich kann es einfach nicht lassen    ):
Wenn du sagst, dein Irren sei nur vorgegaukelt, dann musst du davon ausgehen, dass dir „jemand von außen“ (ein Geist, ein Kobold, der Pumuckl, was weiß ich   ) diese irrigen Gedanken „einflüstert“. Da schlägt aber das Occamsche Messer zu. Du müsstest etwas Zusätzliches annehmen.

Nun zu The Sinners Post.
Du schreibst:



> Das jedoch verändert nichts daran, dass die Mehrzahl der heut existierenden einfachen machanischen Vorgänge beispielsweise faktisch bewiesen und naturwissenschaftlich ergründet sind - drücke ich den Lichtschalter, wird sich ein Licht entzünden im Raum, der Weg bis dahin ist durchaus nachvollziehbar formulierbar. Da spielt es nichteinmal eine grosse Rolle ob man sich nun minimal irrt, sondern dass mit der formulierten zugrundeliegenden Theorie eindeutig erklärt wird weshalb dies und jenes daraus folgt. Natürlich gibt es auch folgenschwere Irrtümer (siehe die nationalsozialistische Weltanschauung) aber das geschieht meist dann, wenn Theorien etwas existierendes erklären sollen mit einer Anforderung an die Ergebnisse, bzw. mit einer festen Erwartung dieser oder jener Resultate.



Da liegt das Problem. Denn die Wissenschaft forscht ja „Warum?“ das Licht angeht -> und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Hand, die den Lichtschalter drückt. Um aber dieses „Warum?“ erklären zu können, muss die Wissenschaft von Axiomen ausgehen.

Soweit ich verstanden habe, vertrittst du den Szientismus. Diese weit verbreitete Weltanschauung, nach welcher die empirischen Wissenschaften einzig zuverlässige Erkenntnisgrundlagen bieten, ist der Ansicht, die Wirklichkeit lasse sich mit empirischen Methoden hinlänglich erfassen, und was sich nicht in der Weise erfassen lasse, sei eben auch nicht wirklich – und genau darin besteht nach dem Philosophen Ludwig Wittgenstein „der große Aberglaube der Moderne“. Denn was tun die Wissenschaften? Sie erklären nicht die Naturereignisse, wie der Szientismus vorgebe, sondern beschreiben lediglich strukturelle Regelmäßigkeiten. Diese aber haben nichts logisch Zwingendes wie die Gesetze der Mathematik, auch wenn sich die Naturgesetze mathematisch formulieren lassen. Dass jedoch die Möglichkeit dazu bestehe, ist für Naturwissenschaftler wie Einstein immer ein Grund des Staunens gewesen und der Hinweis auf einen göttlichen Ursprung.

Und der folgende Satz gefällt mir auch nicht *g*:


> Es gibt unstreitbare Daten die Theorien stützen die wir deshalb als gültig definiert haben.



Das gilt eben nicht für die moderne Physik. Dort gibt es nicht solche „unstreitbaren Daten“, da ihre Erlangung entweder (noch) nicht möglich oder zu teuer ist. Angenommen aber, dass es diese Daten irgendwann einmal gäbe, (jetzt muss ich schon Hypothesen aufstellen, damit dein Denkansatz stimmt) so bewiesen diese noch immer nicht die Theorien -> Grund siehe oben

Zur Nächstenliebe:
Ich glaube, ich verstehe jetzt was du meinst. Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass ein Mensch christliche Nächstenliebe lebt/leben sollte, weil er es für richtig hält (nicht aber weil er sich daraus irgendeinen Vorteil erhofft). Dieses Handeln, weil man es für richtig hält, wäre nach deiner Definition wahrscheinlich „nicht rein“, widerspricht aber nicht meiner Definition von selbstloser Nächstenliebe, da man es ja nicht macht, weil man daraus einen Vorteil ziehen könnte, sondern weil man es für richtig hält.

P.S.: Ich komme dann bald zum historischen Beweis. Habt ein bisschen Geduld mit mir. Ich habe mir bei den Drehabreiten die Grippe und eine Kehlkopfentzündung   geholt und muss mich jetzt mit Antibiotika zudröhnen.


----------



## aph (18. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 17.12.2005 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Man mag es nicht glauben, aber selbst Einstein hat so gedacht. Er hat bis an sein Lebensende seine Relativitätstheorie für unvereinbar mit der Quantenmechanik gehalten, obwohl diese heute fester Bestandteil der Physik ist.


Was Einstein dachte oder sagte, ist nicht entscheidend. Ich wandte mich nur gegen das Postulat, dass eine Theorie möglichst schlicht sein müsse. Dafür gibt es keinen logischen Grund. Das ändert sich auch nicht durch Vereinbarkeit von Quantentheorie und Relativitätstheorie.



> Wenn du sagst, dein Irren sei nur vorgegaukelt, dann musst du davon ausgehen, dass dir „jemand von außen“ (ein Geist, ein Kobold, der Pumuckl, was weiß ich   ) diese irrigen Gedanken „einflüstert“. Da schlägt aber das Occamsche Messer zu. Du müsstest etwas Zusätzliches annehmen.


Nein, müsste ich nicht. Es kann doch sein, dass ich einfach nur ein Geist bin, er ohne alles existiert. Aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema.



> Dass jedoch die Möglichkeit dazu bestehe, ist für Naturwissenschaftler wie Einstein immer ein Grund des Staunens gewesen und der Hinweis auf einen göttlichen Ursprung.


Das halte ich für eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung.



> Dieses Handeln, weil man es für richtig hält, wäre nach deiner Definition wahrscheinlich „nicht rein“, widerspricht aber nicht meiner Definition von selbstloser Nächstenliebe, da man es ja nicht macht, weil man daraus einen Vorteil ziehen könnte, sondern weil man es für richtig hält.


Was für mich identisch ist.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. Dezember 2005)

aph am 18.12.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Einstein dachte oder sagte, ist nicht entscheidend. Ich wandte mich nur gegen das Postulat, dass eine Theorie möglichst schlicht sein müsse. Dafür gibt es keinen logischen Grund. Das ändert sich auch nicht durch Vereinbarkeit von Quantentheorie und Relativitätstheorie.


Wie ich bereits sagte, ist dies nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass die Wissenschaft gar nicht so "wissenschaftlich" vorgeht, wie allgemein angenommen wird. Hätte ich jetzt irgendeinen Günther Jedermann zitiert, hättest du mir den Beweis für diese Tatsache nicht abgenommen.
Ergo ...


> Nein, müsste ich nicht. Es kann doch sein, dass ich einfach nur ein Geist bin, er ohne alles existiert. Aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema.


Dann existiert aber dein Geist und du negierst nur die Materie.  



> Das halte ich für eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung.


Nö, das ist Fakt
Kant z. B. nannte es einen Grund immerwährenden Staunens, dass es überhaupt Naturgesetze gibt. Es versteht sich nicht von selbst und beendet nicht die Suche nach dem, was sich wirklich von selbst versteht und was ich, als Christ, "Gott" nennen.



> Dieses Handeln, weil man es für richtig hält, wäre nach deiner Definition wahrscheinlich „nicht rein“, widerspricht aber nicht meiner Definition von selbstloser Nächstenliebe, da man es ja nicht macht, weil man daraus einen Vorteil ziehen könnte, sondern weil man es für richtig hält.





			
				aph am 18.12.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für mich identisch ist.


Wenn du etwas aus zwei verschiedenen Gründen tust, kann es für dich selbst nicht dasselbe sein. Ob du jmd. hilfst, weil du es für richtig hälst oder weil du dir einen Vorteil erhoffst, macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied aus. Nicht für den, dem geholfen wird, aber für den Helfer selbst.


----------



## aph (18. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 18.12.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich bereits sagte, ist dies nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass die Wissenschaft gar nicht so "wissenschaftlich" vorgeht, wie allgemein angenommen wird. Hätte ich jetzt irgendeinen Günther Jedermann zitiert, hättest du mir den Beweis für diese Tatsache nicht abgenommen.


Das könnte ich als Beleidigung auffassen. Aber wie dem auch sei ... Beweis für was? Was du bisher beschrieben hast, IST für mich wissenschaftliches Vorgehen. Mit all seinen Schwächen. Damit hatte ich noch nie ein Problem. Hat aber nix mit Gott zu tun.
Und ob irgendwelche Wissenschaftler das zauberhaft finden, oder das Hobby haben, Theorien zu vereinfachen, spielt absolut keine Rolle. Und schon gar nicht hat es etwas mit Gott zu tun, besonders nicht bei Einstein.



> Wenn du etwas aus zwei verschiedenen Gründen tust, kann es für dich selbst nicht dasselbe sein. Ob du jmd. hilfst, weil du es für richtig hälst oder weil du dir einen Vorteil erhoffst, macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied aus. Nicht für den, dem geholfen wird, aber für den Helfer selbst.


Nein, denn Gründe können deckungsgleich sein. Ich kann mehrere Gründe für eine Handlung haben. Es kann für mich vorteilhaft sein, dass zu tun, was ich für richtig halte. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon, da drehen wir uns im Kreis.


----------



## ElNonsk (19. Dezember 2005)

aph am 18.12.2005 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte ich als Beleidigung auffassen. Aber wie dem auch sei ... Beweis für was? Was du bisher beschrieben hast, IST für mich wissenschaftliches Vorgehen. Mit all seinen Schwächen. Damit hatte ich noch nie ein Problem. Hat aber nix mit Gott zu tun.
> Und ob irgendwelche Wissenschaftler das zauberhaft finden, oder das Hobby haben, Theorien zu vereinfachen, spielt absolut keine Rolle. Und schon gar nicht hat es etwas mit Gott zu tun, besonders nicht bei Einstein.


Pass auf, da mach ich dich jetzt fest. Wenn für dich das wissenschaftliches Vorgehen ist, was ich zuvor genannt habe (mit den ebenfalls genannten Schwächen), so kannst du auch nicht "die Wissenschaft" als Zeugin gegen Gott aufrufen. Das schreibe ich nur für den weiteren Verlauf des Threads, wenn ich dann endlich zu den Gottesbeweisen komme.


			
				aph am 18.12.2005 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn du etwas aus zwei verschiedenen Gründen tust, kann es für dich selbst nicht dasselbe sein. Ob du jmd. hilfst, weil du es für richtig hälst oder weil du dir einen Vorteil erhoffst, macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied aus. Nicht für den, dem geholfen wird, aber für den Helfer selbst.
> 
> 
> Nein, denn Gründe können deckungsgleich sein. Ich kann mehrere Gründe für eine Handlung haben. Es kann für mich vorteilhaft sein, dass zu tun, was ich für richtig halte. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon, da drehen wir uns im Kreis.


Stimmt, da kommen wir nicht weiter. Vielleicht kann ja TheSinner später zur Lösung des Problems beitragen.


----------



## aph (19. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 19.12.2005 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Pass auf, da mach ich dich jetzt fest. Wenn für dich das wissenschaftliches Vorgehen ist, was ich zuvor genannt habe (mit den ebenfalls genannten Schwächen), so kannst du auch nicht "die Wissenschaft" als Zeugin gegen Gott aufrufen. Das schreibe ich nur für den weiteren Verlauf des Threads, wenn ich dann endlich zu den Gottesbeweisen komme.



Ja sicher doch. Wenn ich glaube, dass die Wissenschaft nichts endgültig beweisen kann, dann kann sie auch Gott nicht beweisen. Darum gehts ja die ganze Zeit. Nur ... es macht für mich schon einen Unterschied, ob eine Theorie nah an das Beobachtete heran kommt oder nicht. Aus diesem simplen Satz hat sich eine komplexe Konvention unter Wissenschafltern entwickelt, innerhalb derer auch so etwas wie ein "Beweis" existiert. Dies erkenne ich an.

Ich brauche keinen Gegenbeweis oder einen Zeugen gegen das Spaghettimonster, solange wissenschaftlich absolut nichts FÜR dessen Existenz spricht. Sobald aber jemand weltweit und regelmäßig Spaghettis im Kornfeld findet, würde dieser Punkt interessant werden.


----------



## Meinereiner (20. Dezember 2005)

ElNonsk am 17.12.2005 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sagst, dein Irren sei nur vorgegaukelt, dann musst du davon ausgehen, dass dir „jemand von außen“ (ein Geist, ein Kobold, der Pumuckl, was weiß ich   ) diese irrigen Gedanken „einflüstert“. Da schlägt aber das Occamsche Messer zu. Du müsstest etwas Zusätzliches annehmen.



Das Zweifeln (also der Skeptizismus, wenn man so will) gewinnt immer, daran kann auch Descartes’ „cogito ergo sum“ als d e r Lehrbuchversuch, dem Zweifeln ein Schnippchen zu schlagen, nichts ändern. Formal ist dieser Satz (wenn man ihn 1:1 in eine prädikatenlogische Form übersetzt) zirkulär, inhaltlich auf die bezweifelbare Annahme gestützt, dass jede Tat eines Tuenden bedarf. Wer heutzutage allerdings nach Wahrheit (außerhalb axiomatischer Systeme) fragt, ist selber schuld.

PS: Freilich kann sich der Skeptizismus auch selbst bezweifeln, aber das verschiebt das Problem ja nur (von gewissen Paradoxien sehen wir hier einfach mal ab, oder besser: die bezweifeln wir einfach^^).

PPS: Ich hab zwar die Standpunkte in dieser Diskussion noch nicht so ganz ausmachen können, aber vielleicht hilft ja der Begriff „Pragmatismus“ weiter (der gibt mehr her, als der Begriff „Wahrheit“, wenn es um Gott und Wissenschaft geht).


----------



## TBrain (20. Dezember 2005)

US-Urteil verbietet die Lehre von ID im Biologieunterricht



> US-Gerichte hatten bereits früher entschieden, dass "Kreationismus" - die wörtliche Auslegung der biblischen Schöpfungsgeschichte - im Schulunterricht nichts zu suchen habe. Das verstoße gegen die von der Verfassung garantierte Trennung von Staat und Kirche. So äußerte sich auch Richter Jones: "Wir kommen zu dem Schluss, dass es gegen die Verfassung verstößt, 'Intelligentes Design' in einer Wissenschaftsschulstunde an einer öffentlichen Schule als Alternative zur Evolution zu unterrichten."


----------



## aph (21. Dezember 2005)

TBrain am 20.12.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> US-Urteil verbietet die Lehre von ID im Biologieunterricht



Yeah, hoffentlich hat der Spuk nun ein Ende. Außer Bush neues oberstes Gericht (so eine Art Analogie zum Revolutionsrat im Iran *g*) kippt das wieder.


----------



## yarrak-hassan (21. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 02.12.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yarrak-hassan (21. Dezember 2005)

TheSinner am 02.12.2005 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Grrrrrr.... elendige Maximallänge von Beiträgen....
> 
> Hier noch ein kleiner fehlender Absatz meines Beitrags von oben.. grmpf...
> 
> ...




Der Islam zwingt Ihren Gedankengut den Menschen nicht auf, sondern versteht sich als eine Lebenshilfe, eine Richtlinie an die sich die Moslems halten solleten. Um den Koran zu verstehen , muss man es mehrmals lesen, da es nicht auf anhieb zu verstehen ist. Da nunmal die mehrheit der Menschen faul und einfältig sind,  haben die meisten Ihren Wissen nicht davon das Sie den Koran gelesen haben , sondern allein durch erzählungen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (21. Dezember 2005)

yarrak-hassan am 21.12.2005 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Islam zwingt Ihren Gedankengut den Menschen nicht auf, sondern versteht sich als eine Lebenshilfe, eine Richtlinie an die sich die Moslems halten solleten. *Um den Koran zu verstehen , muss man es mehrmals lesen, da es nicht auf anhieb zu verstehen ist*. Da nunmal die mehrheit der Menschen faul und einfältig sind,  haben die meisten Ihren Wissen nicht davon das Sie den Koran gelesen haben , sondern allein durch erzählungen.



Das trifft auch auf die Bibel zu.


----------



## fuse (21. Dezember 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 21.12.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> yarrak-hassan am 21.12.2005 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 posts

*sing* celebrate good time, come on. *sing out*


----------



## aph (23. Dezember 2005)

fuse am 21.12.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 300 posts
> 
> *sing* celebrate good time, come on. *sing out*




Und ein aktueller Beitrag dazu ... zur angeblich immer mehr angezweifelten Evolutionstheorie. Es ist sicher kein Zufall, wenn die "Science" betont, dass die Theorie gerade in diesem Jahr zusätzliche Bestätigungen erhalten hat.


----------



## gamerschwein (23. Dezember 2005)

aph am 23.12.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 21.12.2005 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einsperren und Schlüssel wegwerfen.......


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Dezember 2005)

gamerschwein am 23.12.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Einsperren und Schlüssel wegwerfen.......



wen was wie?


----------



## gamerschwein (23. Dezember 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 23.12.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 23.12.2005 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute , dei sich gegen die Wahrheit der Evolution bzw der kompletten Wissenschaft verwehren und stattdessen auf einen 
Pseudo-Schöpfer setzen! Aber ich will niemandem den Glauben an Gott verbieten!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, dass ich den nochmal hochziehe, aber mir ist aufm Klo gerade ein Spiegel eben mit diesem Thema in die Finger gekommen  (Nr. 52) 
Neben einer schönen Erläuterung der ganzen Geschichte mit dem Schulrat, dem ID, der Lebensgeschichte von Darwin (hab mich btw. gar nicht so mit dem beschäftigt, der war ja vorher Theologe :-o  )und der Evolution, stehen auch nette Infos für die drin, die sich mit dem Thema schon auskennen:


Z.B.

deutsche Vergleichszahlen (Dezember 05):

"Der Mensch hat sich über Millionen von Jahren hinweg aus anderen Lebensformen entwickelt. Gott hat diesen Prozess gesteuert."
Dem stimmten zu:
Deutsche: 33%
Amerikaner: 31%

"Gott hatte keinen Einfluss auf diesen Prozess."
Dem stimmten zu:
Deutsche: 46%
Amerikaner: 12%

"Gott hat den Menschen in seiner jetzigen Form erschaffen, genau wie es die Bibel beschreibt."
Dem stimmten zu:
Deutsche: 16%
Amerikaner: 53%


oder Triumphe der Kreatonisten:
In der Türkei wird im Biologieunterricht Allah als Schöpfer des Lebens präsentiert (nachdem 1999 Aufstände von Professoren erstickt wurden, Drohungen etc. aber wir wollen ja nicht zu viel über die Türkei lästern...)


Der Artikel ist eher auf der Seite der Evolution (aber mal ehrlich, ich könnte keinen als logisch denkendes Wesen ernst nehmen, der dieses ID oder die Bibelschöfpung verbreitet) und geht auch drauf ein, warum die religiöse Rechte denn unbedingt Gott als Schöpfer will (Wissenschaft ersetzt Gott, Angst nur ein Zufallsprodukt zu sein usw.).

Oder warum selbst der Vatikan die Evolution als ernst zunehmende Hypothese betrachtet, der mittlere Westen und Süden der USA aber von der christlichen Rechte verseucht ist (zumindest nenne ich so *g*):
Um ihren Glauben ausleben zu können sind damals die ganzen Puritaner, Mennoniten und was weiß ich als Siedler ins Landesinnere vorgedrungen. Sie hatten eigene Schulen usw. Das hat auch die Nachfahren bis heute geprägt.

Auch interessant, wie die Kreatonisten ihre Lehre in das ID umwandeln mussten. (bis 1987 musste noch die biblische Version mit erklärt werden), da in einem Prozess die religiöse Ansicht der Bibelschöpfung (in den öffentlichen Schulen darf ja kein Relgionsunterricht gegeben werden) aus dem Bio-Unterricht verbannt wurde.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, empfehlenswerter Lesestoff


----------



## Trickmaster (31. Dezember 2005)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> sers, ich hab grad spiegel tv gesehen und war überrascht.
> es ging um vertreter der bibel, die die evolutionstheorie von darwin für "teufelswerk" halten. sie sind überzeugt, dass gott die welt geschaffen hat und zwar so wie es in der bibel steht. sie sind gegen die lehrpläne der schulen, die die evolutiontheorie unterrichten. es sei hetzerei, gotteslästerung,faschistisch ...
> in einem museum, das extra für die bibel-entstehung des menschen errichtet wurde, wird z.b. auch die cooexistens von menschen und dinos gezeigt. in diesem museum wird auch darwin auf eine ebene mit musolini, hitler usw. gestellt, da durch seine theorie hitler mit der ganzen rassen hetzerei angefangen hätte.
> unterstützen tut das natürlich bush (der super-christ schlechthin). er hat gemeint ,dass schule bedeutet, dass man mehrere theorien paralell existieren, bzw. unterrichten müsse.
> ...



Am besten sollte jeder das glauben und das machen was er will. bush ist nicht das beste Beispiel für einen Christen, doch deswegen brauchst du doch nicht alle Christen runterzumachen.
Ich glaub das wir von Gott erschaffen wurden und das ist meine Sache, kapiert ?
Wenn du glaubst, dass deine Mega-Urgroßeltern Mikroben waren und dann zu Echsen wurden, die sich wiederum in Affen verwandelt haben dann ist das deine Sache. 
So einfach ist es und damit eins schonmal klar ist kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass wir von Mikroben, Affen etc. abstammen und kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass es Gott gibt, also sei dir da nichtso sicher. Aber mathematisch exzestiert Gott und in der Metaphyisk. Und mathematik lügt nicht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaphysik
Müsste man dann eigentlich nicht Mathe abschaffen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Dezember 2005)

Trickmaster am 31.12.2005 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist es und damit eins schonmal klar ist kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass wir von Mikroben, Affen etc. abstammen


Naja, eigentlich wird das tagtäglich immer wieder bewiesen (oder der Korrektheit zu Liebe: Das Fehlerrisiko immer weiter Richtung 0% gebracht) 
Allein aktuell schon Sequenzierung des Schimpansen-Genom, in der festgestellt wurde, in wie wenig Basenpaaren diese sich von den Menschen unterscheiden (und dabei stammen wir nicht mal von diesen ab, sondern haben nur gemeinsame Vorfahren). Das Tollste war dabei, dass es im Gehirn die wenigstens Unterschiede gab (im Vergleich mit anderen Organen).



> und kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass es Gott gibt


Klar geht das, es müsste nur eben Gott mal kurz vorbei schauen oder sich experimentell beweisen lassen usw.
Das ist nämlich das Miese daran, man kann NIE beweisen, dass es Gott NICHT gibt. In der Wissenschaft werden solche Thesen nicht zugelassen, eine Theorie muss auch die Umstände angeben, bei denen sie widerlegt werden würde.



> Metaphysik.


 bitte so etwas von echten Wissenschaften trennen, danke.


Ansonsten: Ja, jeder kann glauben an was er will. Er kann an Gott glauben oder an Hexen oder dass man von einem UFO abgeholt wird.


----------



## maxx2003 (31. Dezember 2005)

Wer weiß, wo her die Menschheit wirklich stammt.
Von der Familie der Affen bestimmt nicht.
Wenn man sich mal die vielen Kulturen ansieht, habe ich den Eindruck, dass der weitaus mehr hinter der Menschheit steckt. Ich genke mal, bohrt an der falschen Stelle. Die Wahrheit könnte einen ganz anderen Ursprung haben.  
Und diesen wahren Ursprung, werden wir wohl nie erfahren...


----------



## wirrwarr11 (31. Dezember 2005)

maxx2003 am 31.12.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß, wo her die Menschheit wirklich stammt.
> Von der Familie der Affen bestimmt nicht.
> Wenn man sich mal die vielen Kulturen ansieht, habe ich den Eindruck, dass der weitaus mehr hinter der Menschheit steckt. Ich genke mal, bohrt an der falschen Stelle. Die Wahrheit könnte einen ganz anderen Ursprung haben.
> Und diesen wahren Ursprung, werden wir wohl nie erfahren...


Die Kulturen haben ja auch genug Zeit gehabt sich zu entwickeln.
Die Rassen anpassungsmä0ig auch.


----------



## maxx2003 (31. Dezember 2005)

wirrwarr11 am 31.12.2005 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kulturen haben ja auch genug Zeit gehabt sich zu entwickeln.
> Die Rassen anpassungsmä0ig auch.


Ist das nicht ein bisschen verwunderlich, das die Kulturen so verschieden sind?
Imo kann Zeit so was nicht alleine bewirken.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

maxx2003 am 31.12.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wirrwarr11 am 31.12.2005 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich hoffe da spricht jetzt schon der alk 

Du glaubst, alle Kulturen wurden von Gott gleich mit erschaffen?! Also nachdem kurz n paar Millionen Menschen gebastelt wurden schnippte er mit dem Finger und die einen fingen z.B. an Pyramiden zu bauen?
Also da ist mir ja das ID noch wahrscheinlicher 

Du weißt schon, dass alle Kulturen im Wandel sind und sich EVENTUELL daher Unterschiede entwickeln können 
mal abgesehen davon finde ich es eigentlich überhaupt nicht verwunderlich, wenn z.B. die Indianer eine ganze andere Kultur als die Chinesen haben  - so zig tausend Kilometer entfernt und ohne jeglichen Kontakt...

Da finde ich es eher interessant, in wie weit die Kulturen dennoch gleich sind (schon in diesem Thread angesprochen, Grundzüge des menschlichen Verhaltens, automatisches Verhalten in sozialen Gruppen usw.).


----------



## mercury123 (1. Januar 2006)

Also, ich bin ja nicht unbedingt ein ID Vertreter, aber ich kann die Initianten dieser Theorie trotzdem verstehen. Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Urknalltheorie in meinen Augen irgendwie keinen Sinn macht. Klar gibt es die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung, klar gibt es die Expansion des Universums (alles Hinweise auf eine Entstehung des Alls durch den Big Bang), aber es existiert eben auch der Begriff Kausalität. Kausalität heisst, dass für jede Wirkung auch eine Ursache verantwortlich ist. Nun, soll ja der Urknall der Anfang wirklich aller Dinge sein (also Raum, Zeit, Materie, Strahlung, Naturgesetze). Will heissen: Vor dem Big Bang gab es nichts (ausser Vakuum), jetzt ist es schon ein wenig komisch zu behaupten, dass aus nichts UND wegen nichts einfach so eine grosse Explosion stattfinden soll. Der Urknall ist eine Wirkung ohne Ursache, Paradox nicht  (Falls ihrs nicht glaubt, Harald Lesch wirds euch bestätigen)?
Darüberhinaus läuft  in der Natur (nach den meisten Wissenschaftern) alles automatisch ab, nicht gerade schmeichelhaft für Gläubige, die meinen Gott greife immer wieder ein.
Das vielleicht zwei der Beweggründe für die Entwicklung der ID-Theorie.


----------



## IXS (1. Januar 2006)

maxx2003 am 31.12.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß, wo her die Menschheit wirklich stammt.
> Von der Familie der Affen bestimmt nicht.
> Wenn man sich mal die vielen Kulturen ansieht, habe ich den Eindruck, dass der weitaus mehr hinter der Menschheit steckt. Ich genke mal, bohrt an der falschen Stelle. Die Wahrheit könnte einen ganz anderen Ursprung haben.
> Und diesen wahren Ursprung, werden wir wohl nie erfahren...



Also, wer die strukturellen Gemeinsamkeiten der verschiedensten Lebewesen, insbesondere Affe/Mensch, nicht erkennt, hat nicht nur Tomaten auf den Augen.


Dass es das "fehlende Fragment" nicht gibt, liegt einfach daran, dass der "Mensch von heute aka Homo Sapiens" dieses Bindeglied aktiv ausgerottet hat, wie der Mensch es mit allem macht, was er als hässlich oder Feind ansieht.


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 31.12.2005 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist es und damit eins schonmal klar ist kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass wir von Mikroben, Affen etc. abstammen und kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass es Gott gibt, also sei dir da nichtso sicher. Aber mathematisch exzestiert Gott und in der Metaphyisk. Und mathematik lügt nicht.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaphysik
> Müsste man dann eigentlich nicht Mathe abschaffen



In der Metaphysik kann nichts existieren, da Metaphysik eine Denkrichtung ist. Auch die Annahme, dass Gottes Existenz innerhalb irgend welcher metaphysischer Systeme bewiesen wäre, ist Unsinn, da metaphysische Systeme keine Beweiskraft besitzen. Metaphysische Systeme gründen zwar stets auf Axiomen, aus denen in den entsprechenden Fällen auch Gottes Existenz geschlussfolgert werden kann, allerdings können die zugrunde liegenden Axiome ihrerseits in Frage gestellt werden.

Ebenso unsinnig ist die Behauptung, Gott existiere in der Mathematik. „Gott“ ist ein Begriff, den es in der Mathematik gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Klon1234 (1. Januar 2006)

Soderle, jetzt gebe ich auch einmal ganz kurz meine Meinung zum Thema Evolution, Schöpfung etc. preis:

Ich glaube *nicht*, dass wir Menschen aus einem mikroskopisch kleinen Einzeller entstanden sein sollen! Auch wenn dieser Einzeller Millionen oder Milliarden von Jahren Zeit gehabt hätte, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich soetwas komplexes wie z.B. unser Gehör oder unsere Augen und so weiter entwickelt haben könnten! Das ist einfach nicht möglich!

Ich weiss, dass meine Meinung hier im Kontrast zu vielen anderen steht und ich will auf dem Thema auch nicht unendlich lang rumreiten (wir hatten es schon oft genug), aber ich glaube, dass wir ohne eine höhere Kraft nicht existieren könnten und auch nicht wären, was wir sind!

Noch kurz zum Thema Urknall: Da stimme ich Mercury zu! Ich kann nicht leugnen, dass sich das Universum immer weiter ausbreitet und das es andere Planeten gibt. Aber das alles steht nicht im gegensatz zu meinem Glauben. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es einen Gott gibt und ich wünsche jedem, dass er selber einmal diese Erfahrung machen darf!

Aber ich bitte jeden, Gläubige nicht runterzumachen, sondern sich selbst einmal ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen und es mit Gott einfach mal zu versuchen! Wenn es nicht klappt, dann könnt ihr ja immernoch so weitermachen wie bisher! Aber wenn auch ihr diese Erfahrung macht, dass da etwas höheres ist, dann werdet ihr diesen "Versuch" nicht bereuen!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## IXS (1. Januar 2006)

Klon1234 am 01.01.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube *nicht*, dass wir Menschen aus einem mikroskopisch kleinen Einzeller entstanden sein sollen! Auch wenn dieser Einzeller Millionen oder Milliarden von Jahren Zeit gehabt hätte, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich soetwas komplexes wie z.B. unser Gehör oder unsere Augen und so weiter entwickelt haben könnten! Das ist einfach nicht möglich!



Das Problem ist, dass du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst, weil du nicht verstehst, dass wir aus simpelsten biologischen Vorgängen entstanden sind.
Außerdem... Du entstammst sogar direkt aus einer Zelle. Frage mal Deine Mutter, was sich alle 28 Tage durch macht 
"Unser" Verständnis macht aus allem etwas komplexes, auch wenn es noch so einfach ist.



> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es einen Gott gibt und ich wünsche jedem, dass er selber einmal diese Erfahrung machen darf!
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber wenn auch ihr diese Erfahrung macht, dass da etwas höheres ist, dann werdet ihr diesen "Versuch" nicht bereuen!



Da ist nichts "Höheres". Es gibt aber Menschen, die Aufgrund ihrer Weitsicht, anderen aus Lebenskrisen heraus helfen können.
Das betrifft aber nur Menschen, die optisch und ideell zusammenpassen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

Klon1234 am 01.01.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn dieser Einzeller Millionen oder Milliarden von Jahren Zeit gehabt hätte, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich soetwas komplexes wie z.B. unser Gehör oder unsere Augen und so weiter entwickelt haben könnten! Das ist einfach nicht möglich!



Und das ist imo der größte Denkfehler der Evolutionsgegner:
Es hat nicht einfach plopp gemacht und und ein Einzeller ist mit einem Linsenauge rumgeschwommen oder der Blitz schlug ein und ein Pudel ist entstanden. (es waren btw. Milliarden  Jahre  )

Vor dem Augetyp, welchen die Säugetiere haben stehen viele viele Vorstufen.
Z.B. einfach nur ein Pigmentfleck, der einen Sehfleck (der von Licht angeregt ist) überschatten kann und mit dessen Hilfe  z.B. das Pantoffeltierchen die Position einer Lichtquelle bestimmen kann.


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 31.12.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 31.12.2005 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um die Annäherung an irgend eine Wahrheit prozentual angeben zu können, muss man wissen, wo diese Wahrheit ist. Da wir das nicht wissen, können wir auch keine Wahrscheinlichkeitsprozente angeben.



> > und kein Mensch kann beweisen, dass es Gott gibt
> 
> 
> Klar geht das, es müsste nur eben Gott mal kurz vorbei schauen oder sich experimentell beweisen lassen usw.



Nö, geht leider nicht. Spiele das Szenario einfach mal durch: Da kommt ein alter Mann mit weißem Bart, zaubert umher, kennt deine intimsten Geheimnisse etc. und behauptet, er sei Gott. Ist d a s Gott? Nicht notwendig, kann ja auch ein Zauberkünstler sein. Gott kann sich nur durch Offenbarung (Intuition) einem Menschen beweisen (d.h. dass es Klack macht und man weiß: „Jo, des is Gott.“). Offenbarung oder Intuition sind aber leider gänzlich unintersubjektiv und damit für Wissenschaft schlecht geeignet.



> Das ist nämlich das Miese daran, man kann NIE beweisen, dass es Gott NICHT gibt. In der Wissenschaft werden solche Thesen nicht zugelassen, eine Theorie muss auch die Umstände angeben, bei denen sie widerlegt werden würde.



Das ist zwar ne nette Forderung an wissenschaftliche Theoriebildung, nur leider in der Wissenschaftspraxis so gar nicht anzutreffen. So gibt es beispielsweise keine Möglichkeit, den Energieerhaltungssatz zu widerlegen.



> > Metaphysik.
> 
> 
> bitte so etwas von echten Wissenschaften trennen, danke.



„Echte Wissenschaft“ und Metaphysik lassen sich nicht trennen, weil jeder beobachtungswissenschaftlichen Theorie ein metaphysisches System zugrunde liegt, welches u.a. vorgibt, wie Experimente zu interpretieren sind, welche Beobachtungstatsachen für die fragliche Theorie von Bedeutung sind, was eigentlich das zu lösende Problem ist, welche Lösungsvorschläge akzeptiert werden usw. usf.

PS: Du scheinst mit Karl Popper oder zumindest doch mit seinen Gedanken in Berührung gekommen sein. Popper ist allerdings in der Entwicklung der Wissenschaftstheorie nach ihm ziemlich zerrissen worden, daher hat vieles von dem, was er gesagt hat, keine Bedeutung mehr. Interessant sind da vor allem Thomas Kuhn, Imre Lakatos und Paul Feyerabend (Wikipedia sollte eigentlich was zu denen haben).


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

mercury123 am 01.01.2006 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich bin ja nicht unbedingt ein ID Vertreter, aber ich kann die Initianten dieser Theorie trotzdem verstehen. Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Urknalltheorie in meinen Augen irgendwie keinen Sinn macht. Klar gibt es die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung, klar gibt es die Expansion des Universums (alles Hinweise auf eine Entstehung des Alls durch den Big Bang), aber es existiert eben auch der Begriff Kausalität. Kausalität heisst, dass für jede Wirkung auch eine Ursache verantwortlich ist. Nun, soll ja der Urknall der Anfang wirklich aller Dinge sein (also Raum, Zeit, Materie, Strahlung, Naturgesetze). Will heissen: Vor dem Big Bang gab es nichts (ausser Vakuum), jetzt ist es schon ein wenig komisch zu behaupten, dass aus nichts UND wegen nichts einfach so eine grosse Explosion stattfinden soll. Der Urknall ist eine Wirkung ohne Ursache, Paradox nicht  (Falls ihrs nicht glaubt, Harald Lesch wirds euch bestätigen)?



Derartige Inkonsistenzen finden sich in vielen Theorien. Allerdings werden Theorien erst dann über den Haufen geworfen, wenn es mindestens eine Alternativtheorie gibt, die, an den Ansprüchen des Forschers gemessen, besser ist, als die aktuelle Theorie. Da es für die Entstehung des Universums keine der Urknalltheorie überlegene Alternativtheorie gibt, halten wir eben am Urknall fest.



> Darüberhinaus läuft  in der Natur (nach den meisten Wissenschaftern) alles automatisch ab, nicht gerade schmeichelhaft für Gläubige, die meinen Gott greife immer wieder ein.
> Das vielleicht zwei der Beweggründe für die Entwicklung der ID-Theorie.



Die Annahme, dass alles automatisch abläuft, widerspricht nicht der Annahme, dass Gott immer mal wieder in den Weltverlauf eingreift. Die Uhr auf meinem Nachttisch läuft auch völlig automatisch (solange die Batterie hält), dennoch kann ich, wenn mir danach ist, an den Zeigern drehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Annäherung an irgend eine Wahrheit prozentual angeben zu können, muss man wissen, wo diese Wahrheit ist. Da wir das nicht wissen, können wir auch keine Wahrscheinlichkeitsprozente angeben.


Nun, z.B. bei einem Mordfall kennt man die Wahrheit auch nicht (bzw. wenn wir so anfangen, können wir eh gleich die Diskussion lassen, da wir gar nichts wissen oder Wahrheiten kennen, nicht einmal ob wir existieren), aber eine sehr sehr erdrückende Beweislast gegen eine Person macht es sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass er der Täter ist.




> Nö, geht leider nicht. Spiele das Szenario einfach mal durch: Da kommt ein alter Mann mit weißem Bart, zaubert umher, kennt deine intimsten Geheimnisse etc. und behauptet, er sei Gott. Ist d a s Gott? Nicht notwendig, kann ja auch ein Zauberkünstler sein. Gott kann sich nur durch Offenbarung (Intuition) einem Menschen beweisen (d.h. dass es Klack macht und man weiß: „Jo, des is Gott.“). Offenbarung oder Intuition sind aber leider gänzlich unintersubjektiv und damit für Wissenschaft schlecht geeignet.


Die Wissenschaft hat aber inzwischen den Gott-O-Mat erfunden, der experimentell beweist, ob jemand Gott ist. :>




> Das ist zwar ne nette Forderung an wissenschaftliche Theoriebildung, nur leider in der Wissenschaftspraxis so gar nicht anzutreffen. So gibt es beispielsweise keine Möglichkeit, den Energieerhaltungssatz zu widerlegen


Ich bestreite nicht, dass auch die Wissenschaften auf Axiomen begründet (Sogar die Mathematik), aber in der Praxis werden neue Theorien sehr wohl so verfasst.




> „Echte Wissenschaft“ und Metaphysik lassen sich nicht trennen, weil jeder beobachtungswissenschaftlichen Theorie ein metaphysisches System zugrunde liegt, welches u.a. vorgibt, wie Experimente zu interpretieren sind, welche Beobachtungstatsachen für die fragliche Theorie von Bedeutung sind, was eigentlich das zu lösende Problem ist, welche Lösungsvorschläge akzeptiert werden usw. usf.


Ja, das macht sie erforderlich, da die Experimente von Menschen durchgeführt und ausgewertet werden.
Aber in dem Post ging es darum, dass die Metaphysik Gott beweist und dass das nun Folgen für die anderen Wissenschaften hätte.


----------



## mercury123 (1. Januar 2006)

> Derartige Inkonsistenzen finden sich in vielen Theorien. Allerdings werden Theorien erst dann über den Haufen geworfen, wenn es mindestens eine Alternativtheorie gibt, die, an den Ansprüchen des Forschers gemessen, besser ist, als die aktuelle Theorie. Da es für die Entstehung des Universums keine der Urknalltheorie überlegene Alternativtheorie gibt, halten wir eben am Urknall fest.



Du hast recht, es wird immer an den Theorien festgehalten, die am wahrscheinlichsten scheinen, d. h. die Realität nach Ansicht der Forscher am besten beschreiben. Jedoch kann KEINE Theorie den Anspruch auf absolute Wahrheit stellen. 
Es ist aber nicht so, dass alle Wissenschafter an den Urknall glauben. Beipsielsweise Fred Hoyle, der den Begriff Big Bang eingeführt hat, vertrat die Steady-State Theorie. Es gibt auch heute noch einige anerkannte Astronomen und Physiker, die den Big Bang immer noch ablehnen.


> Die Annahme, dass alles automatisch abläuft, widerspricht nicht der Annahme, dass Gott immer mal wieder in den Weltverlauf eingreift. Die Uhr auf meinem Nachttisch läuft auch völlig automatisch (solange die Batterie hält), dennoch kann ich, wenn mir danach ist, an den Zeigern drehen.


Klar schliesst diese Annahme einen eingreifenden Gott nicht aus, aber sie zeigt auch, dass ohne irgendeinen Eingriff  eines übernatürlichen Wesens, alles so hätte kommen können, wie es heute ist.


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, z.B. bei einem Mordfall kennt man die Wahrheit auch nicht (bzw. wenn wir so anfangen, können wir eh gleich die Diskussion lassen, da wir gar nichts wissen oder Wahrheiten kennen, nicht einmal ob wir existieren), aber eine sehr sehr erdrückende Beweislast gegen eine Person macht es sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass er der Täter ist.



Diese Analogie ist nicht so sehr geeignet, den Wahrscheinlichkeitsbegriff in den Beobachtungswissenschaften zu erläutern, da kriminalistische Verfahren von denen der Physik (als Paradebeispiel einer Beobachtungswissenschaft) gänzlich verschieden sind. So ist die Theorie, dass der Gärtner der Mörder ist, experimentell nicht nachprüfbar; zumindest wüsste ich nicht, wie man das anstellen sollte 

Ein anderer, weitaus gravierenderer Unterschied ist, dass in der Physik Aussagen gemacht werden, die von der Ursache auf die Wirkung schließen: „Wenn ich diesen Stein loslasse, dann wird er gemäß dem und dem Naturgesetz nach unten fallen.“ In der Kriminalistik hingegen wird oftmals von der Wirkung auf die Ursache geschlossen: „Hier im Beet sind Fußspuren, also muss hier jemand als Ursache langgegangen sein.“

Besser ist das klassische Beispiel: Alle Raben sind schwarz.

Angenommen, wir haben 10.000 Raben beobachtet, die ausnahmslos schwarz waren. Nun ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass a l l e Raben schwarz sind, die zutreffenden 10.000 Fälle geteilt durch die möglichen Fälle. Die möglichen Fälle in unserem Beispiel sind dabei a l l e Raben in der Vergangenheit, der Gegenwart und der Zukunft in a l l e n Welten des Universums; kurz: eine beinahe unendlich große Zahl. Teilen wir nun 10.000 durch beinahe unendlich, so ist das Ergebnis eine beinahe unendlich kleine Zahl; runden wir auf 0. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit also, dass alle Raben schwarz sind, ist null und dabei ist es egal, ob wir als Zähler 10.000, 100.000 oder 1.000.000.000 einsetzen. Das ist das Problem. (es gibt noch die Hardcorevariante, aber die ist arg kompliziert)



> Die Wissenschaft hat aber inzwischen den Gott-O-Mat erfunden, der experimentell beweist, ob jemand Gott ist. :>



Axo, naja, mit diesen neueren Entwicklungen bin ich nicht so vertraut. Dann revidiere ich meine Aussage natürlich sofort 



> Ich bestreite nicht, dass auch die Wissenschaften auf Axiomen begründet (Sogar die Mathematik), aber in der Praxis werden neue Theorien sehr wohl so verfasst.



(Mathematik basiert so gut wie ausschließlich auf Axiomen (den Rechenregeln).)

Nunja, bei diesem Ist-so-ist-gar-nicht-so schenke ich gewissen Wissenschaftstheoretikern mit physikalischen Wurzeln, die hunderte Seiten an Beispielen nennen, die belegen, dass es nicht so ist, doch etwas mehr Glauben, als deinem kleinen Satz da oben^^

Btw: Der Typ, von dem die Forderung stammt, dass eine beobachtungswissenschaftliche Theorie mit angeben müsse, wie sie widerlegt werden kann (Karl Popper), hatte nicht die geringste Ahnung von Naturwissenschaft. Merkwürdige Ironie, oder? 

Achja: Lakatos hat ein schönes Beispiel gegeben, wie eine Theorie anhand der Beobachtung „widerlegt“ wird. Das ging in etwa so: Denken wir uns irgend ein Gravitationsgesetz G, dass anhand der Bewegung eines Planeten P experimentell geprüft werden soll. Nun bewegt sich P nicht so, wie er soll (Newton und Merkur lassen grüßen). Ist G also widerlegt? Nö. Stattdessen wird behauptet, dass irgend eine andere, unentdeckte Masse (ein anderer Planet vielleicht) die Bewegung von P in Einklang mit G beeinflusst. Also wird für viel Geld ein neues Teleskop gebaut, um diese Annahme zu prüfen. Nun kann aber dieser andere Planet nicht gefunden werden. Ist G nun widerlegt? Nö. Wenn kein sichtbares Objekt auffindbar ist, dann sind vielleicht irgendwelche kosmischen Strahlen für die Beeinflussung der Bewegung von P verantwortlich. Wieder wird viel Geld ausgegeben, Messgeräte zu entwickeln, um diese kosmische zu entdecken. Leider ist diese Strahlung nicht auffindbar. Ist G jetzt endlich wiederlegt? Nö. Vielleicht ist ja auch..................blahblahblah...............

Diese Spielchen läuft jetzt noch ein Weilchen weiter, schluckt Geld, Arbeit und Ressourcen, bis Forscher und Forschungskommission übereinkommen, dass die Geschichte mittlerweile zu kostspielig geworden ist und einhelliger Meinung den Vorfall rasch unter den Tisch kehren.

Dieses Problem der sog. ad-hoc-Hypothesen, die sich formulieren lassen, um eine Theorie immer wieder vor der Widerlegung durch die Bobachtung zu retten, ist ein Problem, dass mit der bloßen Forderung, eine Theorie solle angeben, wie sie widerlegt werden kann, nicht gelöst werden kann. Hierzu bedarf es anderer Ansätze und die finden sich bei den von mir aufgezählten Wissenschaftstheoretikern.


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

mercury123 am 01.01.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Derartige Inkonsistenzen finden sich in vielen Theorien. Allerdings werden Theorien erst dann über den Haufen geworfen, wenn es mindestens eine Alternativtheorie gibt, die, an den Ansprüchen des Forschers gemessen, besser ist, als die aktuelle Theorie. Da es für die Entstehung des Universums keine der Urknalltheorie überlegene Alternativtheorie gibt, halten wir eben am Urknall fest.
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast recht, es wird immer an den Theorien festgehalten, die am wahrscheinlichsten scheinen, d. h. die Realität nach Ansicht der Forscher am besten beschreiben. Jedoch kann KEINE Theorie den Anspruch auf absolute Wahrheit stellen.



Nana, ich habe nicht von Wahrscheinlichkeiten gesprochen. Ich habe auch nicht von Beschreibung oder Realität gesprochen. Der Wortlaut war:



> Allerdings werden Theorien erst dann über den Haufen geworfen, wenn es mindestens eine Alternativtheorie gibt, die, an den Ansprüchen des Forschers gemessen, besser ist, als die aktuelle Theorie.



Diese Ansprüche des Forschers, die ich genannt habe, können gewiss die Übereinstimmung der Theorie mit der Wirklichkeit sein, viel öfter aber sind sie die Nützlichkeit einer Theorie. Die Theorie, die am meisten leistet, wird allen anderen vorgezogen. Die Begriffe „Wahrheit“, „Wahrscheinlichkeit“, „Beschreibung“ und „Realität“ finden hier keine Verwendung.



> > > Darüberhinaus läuft in der Natur (nach den meisten Wissenschaftern) alles automatisch ab, nicht gerade schmeichelhaft für Gläubige, die meinen Gott greife immer wieder ein.
> > > Das vielleicht [einer der] zwei [...] Beweggründe für die Entwicklung der ID-Theorie
> >
> >
> ...


Und warum sollte es nicht möglich sein, dass die Welt, wie sie heute ist, ohne einen eingreifenden Schöpfer entstanden ist?


----------



## IXS (1. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Besser ist das klassische Beispiel: Alle Raben sind schwarz.
> 
> Angenommen, wir haben 10.000 Raben beobachtet, die ausnahmslos schwarz waren. Nun ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass a l l e Raben schwarz sind, die zutreffenden 10.000 Fälle geteilt durch die möglichen Fälle. Die möglichen Fälle in unserem Beispiel sind dabei a l l e Raben in der Vergangenheit, der Gegenwart und der Zukunft in a l l e n Welten des Universums; kurz: eine beinahe unendlich große Zahl. Teilen wir nun 10.000 durch beinahe unendlich, so ist das Ergebnis eine beinahe unendlich kleine Zahl; runden wir auf 0. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit also, dass alle Raben schwarz sind, ist null und dabei ist es egal, ob wir als Zähler 10.000, 100.000 oder 1.000.000.000 einsetzen. Das ist das Problem. (es gibt noch die Hardcorevariante, aber die ist arg kompliziert)




Das Problem ist nicht kompliziert. Die Regeln werden nur deswegen kompliziert, weil man die Regeln schonmal außer acht lässt, oder sich selber was zusammen reimt:.... (siehe oben)
Fakt ist:

Wir nennen schwarze (eine Farbe die wir definiert haben) Lebewesen (wie wir sie selber definieren) , die wir Vögel nennen, weil sie zwei Krallenfüße haben und definierte Eigenschaften, wie Flügel und wie sie heute ersichtlich sind...Raben.
Nicht die Vögel aus der Urzeit, nicht die Vögel der Zukunft und schon gar keine weißen Vögel, die eventuell größer oder kleiner sind...


----------



## maxx2003 (1. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 31.12.2005 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gott hat die Welt nicht erschaffen...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

maxx2003 am 01.01.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott hat die Welt nicht erschaffen...



ich ging nur wegen


			
				maxx2003 am 31.12.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Imo kann Zeit so was nicht alleine bewirken.


davon aus, dass du Gott meinst. Und wer/was war es dann?


----------



## Trickmaster (1. Januar 2006)

Die allermeisten Proteine sind grundsätzliche Bausteine des Lebens, nicht nur bei Schimpansen, sondern in vielen ansonsten völlig unterschiedlichen Lebewesen. Die Struktur der Proteine in all diesen verschiedenen Arten ist der Struktur der Proteine, die sich auch im Menschen finden, sehr ähnlich.

Zum Beispiel zeigt die im New Scientist veröffentlichte Genanalyse eine 75 prozentige Ähnlichkeit zwischen der DNA des Fadenwurms und des Menschen.27 Dies heißt nun definitiv nicht, dass der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Fadenwurm mit nur 25% zu bewerten ist!

In einer anderen Meldung, die durch die Medien ging, hieß es, Vergleiche zwischen den Genen der Fruchtfliege Drosophila genus und des Menschen ergaben eine Übereinstimmung von 60%.28

Wenn andere Lebewesen außer dem Menschen untersucht werden, dann zeigt sich, dass es keine Verwandtschaft auf molekularer Ebene zu geben scheint, wie von Darwinisten behauptet wird. Dies zeigt, dass genetische Übereinstimmungen überhaupt nichts beweisen, was die Evolutionstheorie stützen würde.
Gleichartiges Design ist der Grund für die Gemeinsamkeiten.
Es ist ganz natürlich, dass der menschliche Körper auf molekularer Ebene Übereinstimmungen mit anderen Lebewesen aufweist, denn alle Lebewesen bestehen aus den gleichen Molekülen, alle sind auf dasselbe Wasser angewiesen, auf dieselbe Atmosphäre, und alle nehmen Nahrung auf, die aus den gleichen Molekülen besteht. Auch ihr Metabolismus und ihre genetische Grundstruktur werden einander ähneln. Das alles ist jedoch überhaupt kein Beweis, dass es einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren geben müsste.
All diese Gemeinsamkeiten sind nicht das Ergebnis von Evolution, sondern das Ergebnis eines gleichartigen Designs, was bedeutet, dass sie nach demselben Plan geschaffen worden sind.
Dies kann an einem Beispiel erklärt werden: Für sämtliche Baukonstruktionen der Welt werden ähnliche Materialien benutzt. Man nimmt Ziegel, Eisen, Zement, Holz usw... Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass Gebäude voneinander abstammen. Sie werden unabhängig voneinander konstruiert und gebaut, man benutzt lediglich dieselben oder ähnliche Materialien. So ist es auch bei Lebewesen.
Natürlich kann die Komplexität der Strukturen des Lebens nicht verglichen werden mit der von Brücken oder Häusern. Leben entstand nicht aus Zufall, wie die Evolutionstheorie behauptet, sondern als Ergebnis der Schöpfung Gottes.


----------



## maxx2003 (1. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 01.01.2006 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Frage...  
Vermutung: Das Leben kam von weit her...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Beispiel war auch für das Topic Evolution gedacht. Gerade bei diesem Teilbereich ist es eine Art Detektivarbeit und die Last der Beweise/Hinweise wiegt nun mal schwer gegenüber öhm gar nichts anderer "Theorien" 
Und da wir eh nichts mit Gewissheit sagen können, ist meine Definition von Realität nun mal "das ist wahrscheinlicher" (mit dem Wissen über Funde, Experimente usw.)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Der Gedankengang ist mir bekannt, aber nun gibt es noch die Wissenschaft der Paläontologie 

Daher "wissen" wir, welche Tier/Pflanzenstämme wann gelebt haben und wann nicht.
Durch die Funde lässt sich ein schöner Stammbaum bilden (z.B. Vögel wurden erst ab Zeitabschnitt Xy gefunden, vorher überhaupt nicht) und dieser wird durch die Aufschlüsselung der Genome bestätigt.

Oder ein Beispiel: Blutpigmente.
Es gibt davon nicht nur unser Eisen im Hämoglobin, manche Tiergruppen haben dafür z.B. Cu.
Obwohl die Funktion die gleiche ist, haben sich unterschiedliche Systeme entwickelt (und daher auch andere Proteine/Gene). Ist nicht unbedingt nötig, aber
die Evolution "probiert" viele Dinge aus und da können verschiedene Morphismen für das gleiche "Problem" entstehen, wenn die Entwicklung getrennt statt findet.


oder was anderes: Bei Bakterien kann man sozusagen bei der Evolution zuschauen. Ständig versuchen sie immun gegen Stoffe/Gegenmaßnahmen zu werden. So entstehen ständig neue "Arten"
Man kann diese sogar künstlich erzeugen (Bakterium A mit Eigenschaften von Bakterium B usw.) und dadurch die Evolution "beweisen".

Oder die ganzen Hunderassen, alle von Menschen "gemacht" und das sogar ohne künstliche Genveränderungen, einfach nur durch das Kreuzen von  Hunden mit gewünschten Merkmalen.


----------



## IXS (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ...




Leben wir wirklich im 21sten Jahrhundert?


----------



## Trickmaster (1. Januar 2006)

> Daher "wissen" wir, welche Tier/Pflanzenstämme wann gelebt haben und wann nicht.
> Durch die Funde lässt sich ein schöner Stammbaum bilden (z.B. Vögel wurden erst ab Zeitabschnitt Xy gefunden, vorher überhaupt nicht) und dieser wird durch die Aufschlüsselung der Genome bestätigt.



Die Technik das Alter von Fossilien zu bestimmen ist noch sehr primitiv und fehlerhaft. Letztens hat man versucht das Alter eines Vulkansteins zubestimmen der eigentlich 38 Jahre alt war. Durch die Technik die die Paläontologen benutzt haben wäre er aber über 1 Millionen Jahre alt gewesen.



> Oder ein Beispiel: Blutpigmente.
> Es gibt davon nicht nur unser Eisen im Hämoglobin, manche Tiergruppen haben dafür z.B. Cu.
> Obwohl die Funktion die gleiche ist, haben sich unterschiedliche Systeme entwickelt (und daher auch andere Proteine/Gene). Ist nicht unbedingt nötig, aber
> die Evolution "probiert" viele Dinge aus und da können verschiedene Morphismen für das gleiche "Problem" entstehen, wenn die Entwicklung getrennt statt findet.
> ...



Oder die ganzen Hunderassen, alle von Menschen "gemacht" und das sogar ohne künstliche Genveränderungen, einfach nur durch das Kreuzen von  Hunden mit gewünschten Merkmalen. [/quote]

Wäre es nicht idiotisch von Gott, wenn er seine Lebewesen nicht Anpassungsfähig gemacht hätte ? Und wie du von der Evolutiontheorie sprichst könnte man fast glauben, dass du Gott mit der Evolutionstheorie meinst. Viele Biologen zweifeln immernoch stark an der Evolutionstheorie.
Überhaupt wäre der Kreislauf der Natur schon längst zusammengebrochen wenn alles nicht in 7 Tagen erschaffen worden wäre und was hätte der Mensch in der Evolution überhaupt verloren ? Ein Fehler ? Unmöglich.

Zu der Artenvielfalt: alle 20 Minuten stirbt eine Tierart aus und bis ein Bakterium immun gegen einen stoff wird müssen erst 20 Mio. andere sterben. 
Ich glaube eh das Lebewesen wie wir Menschen viel schneller mutieren können. Das beweisen die Haustiere, Tiere, die in der Stadt leben, diese Menschen, die bei Tieren aufgewachsen sind und natürlich die Embryonen, Babys, Athleten, diese Typen auf den Philippinen, die sich auf Nägel legen und über Feuer gehen und Abnoe-Taucher, die ihren Herzschlag kontrollieren können.
Außerdem unterschätzen viele hier die Inteligenz des Menschen. Z.b. wenn die Menschheit vor einem Jahrhundert erschaffen worden wäre, würden sie jetzt in einem hygienischen Dorf wohnen ohne Kanalisation. Warum ? Von den Tieren und Pflanzen in der Natur kann man unglaublich viel nachahmen. Selbst heute noch sind viele Erfindungen von der Natur  "abgepauscht": Helikopter, Häuser, Amphibienfahrzeuge, Klamotten....
Un was ist mit den Begabungen ? nach der evolutionstheorie müsste jeder gleich dumm sein, oder ? 

Ich versteh euch echt gut. Ihr meint, dass der Christentum auch nur so ne Religion ist, wie die damals in Rom, Ägypten und Griechenland mit Zeus, Mars und Ra. Doch viele (3 Miliiarden  ) Menschen glauben, dass es einen Gott gibt und damit müsst ihr (der kleine Rest) einfach leben. Ignoriert es oder seit auf der Seite der Gläubigen aber so ein Thema nicht in Anwesenheit eines Menschen der an Gott glaubt in den Dreck, weil ihr dann kein bisschen besser seid.


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

IXS am 01.01.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider nicht die geringste Ahnung, was du mir hiermit sagen willst. Wie kommst du auf Regeln?


> Fakt ist:
> 
> Wir nennen schwarze (eine Farbe die wir definiert haben) Lebewesen (wie wir sie selber definieren) , die wir Vögel nennen, weil sie zwei Krallenfüße haben und definierte Eigenschaften, wie Flügel und wie sie heute ersichtlich sind...Raben.
> Nicht die Vögel aus der Urzeit, nicht die Vögel der Zukunft und schon gar keine weißen Vögel, die eventuell größer oder kleiner sind...



Hehe, eine spitzfindige Denkrichtung, wissenschaftliche Theorien als Definitionen zu betrachten. Was der wissenschaftlichen Theorie widerspricht, fällt nicht unter die Definition und gilt damit nicht als mögliche Widerlegung der Theorie.

Diese Auffassung von wissenschaftlichen Theorien geht jedoch mit gravierenden Problemen einher.

a) *Immunisierung von Theorien*. Wir definieren, dass Licht die Eigenschaft von Wellen hat. Nun verhält sich aber der helle Strahl, der aus meiner Taschenlampe kommt, gelegentlich gar nicht wie eine Welle. Nun ja, dann kommt aus meiner Taschenlampe wohl kein Licht, sondern etwas anderes.

b) *Umkehrung des traditionellen Verständnisses, dass Theorien die Welt beschreiben sollen.* Wenn wir eine Theorie als Definition begreifen, so beschreiben wir damit nicht die Welt, sondern wir schreiben der Welt vor, wie sie sich zu verhalten hat. Es ist dann nicht mehr unsere Theorie, die sich der Welt dynamisch anpasst, sondern die Welt passt sich dynamisch unserer Theorie an. Hier ist meine Definition die besagt, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Stellt sich heraus, dass wir auf einem einigermaßen runden Gesteinsbrocken leben, dann ist es wohl nicht die Erde, auf der wir leben.

c) *Absurde Konsequenzen.* Wir definieren einen Raben als Tier mit der Farbe schwarz, zwei Krallenfüßen, Flügeln usw. Nun hat unser kleiner Rabe einen Unfall, bei dem er ein Bein und einen Flügel verliert. Na schau mal einer an: Jetzt ist er kein Rabe mehr. 

d) *Unökonomische Theoriewirtschaft.* Dadurch, dass wir für jeden Fall, der einer Definition zu widersprechen scheint, nicht etwa die Definition anpassen, sondern eine neue Definition einführen, haben wir bald eine unüberschaubare Anzahl von Definitionen, mit denen sich absolut nicht mehr effektiv arbeiten lässt.

Auf Grund derart schwerwiegender Probleme ist der Versuch, Theorien (bzw. Naturgesetze) als Definitionen zu betrachten, zum Scheitern verurteilt. Eine Lösung bestünde darin, einzugestehen, dass Definitionen nicht statisch sondern dynamisch sind und sich also den Gegebenheiten anpassen („Auch ein schwarzer Vogel mit nur einem Krallenfuß und einem Flügel ist ein Rabe“), doch dadurch verliert man alles, was man sich mit der Auffassung von Theorien als Definitionen zu gewinnen erhofft hat und ersetzt lediglich den Begriff „Theorie“ durch den Begriff „Definition“, ohne inhaltliche irgendetwas zu ändern.

Daher: Nice try, aber nix is’


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

> Die Technik das Alter von Fossilien zu bestimmen ist noch sehr primitiv und fehlerhaft. Letztens hat man versucht das Alter eines Vulkansteins zubestimmen der eigentlich 38 Jahre alt war. Durch die Technik die die Paläontologen benutzt haben wäre er aber über 1 Millionen Jahre alt gewesen.


öhm, das kommt ganz auf die Methode an. Und es ist völlig unwichtig, ob man dann das Zeitalter auf 10 Jahre genau bestimmten könnte. Solche Zeiträume sind ein nichts. Außerdem gibt es wie gesagt mehrere Methoden. Z.B. mit der C14-Methode kann man recht genau Zeiträume zwischen 1000 bis 40000 Jahren bestimmten.




> *Viele* Biologen zweifeln immernoch stark an der Evolutionstheorie.


öhm, klar...  



> Überhaupt wäre der Kreislauf der Natur schon längst zusammengebrochen wenn alles nicht in 7 Tagen erschaffen worden wäre


Was wie? wieso sollte der Kreislauf sonst zusammen gebrochen sein.
Und sorry, eigentlich müsste ich jetzt schon aufhören zu diskutieren, da du scheinbar an die Schöpfung nach der Bibel glaubst, so etwas regt mich nur zu sehr auf und führt zu nichts.. naja..



> und was hätte der Mensch in der Evolution überhaupt verloren ? Ein Fehler ? *Unmöglich*.


ohje, genau das ist ein Problem der Religionen. "Hilfe, wir sind nur ein Zufall, aahhh, die Welt geht unter" Die Menschen sind unwichtig und aus einer objektiven Sicht kann man sie schon als Fehler bezeichnen.



> Ich glaube eh das Lebewesen wie wir Menschen viel schneller mutieren können. Das beweisen die Haustiere, Tiere, die in der Stadt leben, diese Menschen, die bei Tieren aufgewachsen sind und natürlich die Embryonen, Babys, Athleten, diese Typen auf den Philippinen, die sich auf Nägel legen und über Feuer gehen und Abnoe-Taucher, die ihren Herzschlag kontrollieren können.


Zum Teil weiß ich nicht mal was du jetzt meinst, aber du verwechselst Mutation mit Modifikation.


> Außerdem unterschätzen viele hier die Inteligenz des Menschen.


Eigentlich ÜBERschätzen viele die Intelligenz des Menschen 



> Un was ist mit den Begabungen ? nach der evolutionstheorie müsste jeder gleich dumm sein, oder ?


wieso? was hat die Evolutionstheorie damit zu tun?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh euch echt gut. Ihr meint, dass der Christentum auch nur so ne Religion ist, wie die damals in Rom, Ägypten und Griechenland mit Zeus, Mars und Ra. Doch viele (3 Miliiarden  ) Menschen glauben, dass es einen Gott gibt und damit müsst ihr (der kleine Rest) einfach leben. Ignoriert es oder seit auf der Seite der Gläubigen aber so ein Thema nicht in Anwesenheit eines Menschen der an Gott glaubt in den Dreck, weil ihr dann kein bisschen besser seid.



Ich bin echt fassungslos


----------



## yarrak-hassan (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die allermeisten Proteine sind grundsätzliche Bausteine des Lebens, nicht nur bei Schimpansen, sondern in vielen ansonsten völlig unterschiedlichen Lebewesen. Die Struktur der Proteine in all diesen verschiedenen Arten ist der Struktur der Proteine, die sich auch im Menschen finden, sehr ähnlich.
> 
> Zum Beispiel zeigt die im New Scientist veröffentlichte Genanalyse eine 75 prozentige Ähnlichkeit zwischen der DNA des Fadenwurms und des Menschen.27 Dies heißt nun definitiv nicht, dass der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Fadenwurm mit nur 25% zu bewerten ist!
> 
> ...




Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, klingt es plausibel. Ich glaube nicht an Zufälle.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (1. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieviel von den 3 Milliarden sind Mitläufer oder Heuchler ?


----------



## Enigma (1. Januar 2006)

wirrwarr11 am 01.01.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es sind nich ganz 2 Mrd. von 6,4 Mrd menschen christen


----------



## drunkenmonkey (1. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das ist nämlich das Miese daran, man kann NIE beweisen, dass es Gott NICHT gibt. In der Wissenschaft werden solche Thesen nicht zugelassen, eine Theorie muss auch die Umstände angeben, bei denen sie widerlegt werden würde.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist zwar ne nette Forderung an wissenschaftliche Theoriebildung, nur leider in der Wissenschaftspraxis so gar nicht anzutreffen. So gibt es beispielsweise keine Möglichkeit, den Energieerhaltungssatz zu widerlegen.


Wieso? Theoretisch wäre das doch kein Problem: erschaffe Energie aus dem Nichts bzw. lass Energie verschwinden und schon hast den Energieerhaltungssatz widerlegt.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (1. Januar 2006)

drunkenmonkey am 01.01.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum erschaffen brauchst du schon Energie, folglich kannste auch keine aus dem Nichts erschaffen.


----------



## Trickmaster (1. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 01.01.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> wirrwarr11 am 01.01.2006 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das ist das Problem mit euch PC-Junkies (nett gemeint). man kann mit euch nicht über sowas reden am besten sollte der thread geschlossen werden, er ändert doch eh nichts daran an was ihr glaubt.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (1. Januar 2006)

wirrwarr11 am 01.01.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 01.01.2006 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, genau das besagt der Energieerhaltungssatz ja *g*.
Aber _wenn_ man aus dem Nichts Energie erschaffen würde (was natürlich nicht geht), hätte man ihn widerlegt.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das ist das Problem mit euch PC-Junkies (nett gemeint). man kann mit euch nicht über sowas reden am besten sollte der thread geschlossen werden, er ändert doch eh nichts daran an was ihr glaubt.


Haben Threads nur eine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn in ihnen erfolgreich missioniert werden kann?


----------



## wirrwarr11 (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Enigma am 01.01.2006 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat keiner behauptet, das an nichts geglaubt wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

drunkenmonkey am 01.01.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
ich werde in Grund und Boden diskutiert, ihr seid doof und ich hab trotzdem recht 
oder wie soll ich das jetzt deuten?


----------



## Enigma (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das ist das Problem mit euch PC-Junkies (nett gemeint). man kann mit euch nicht über sowas reden am besten sollte der thread geschlossen werden, er ändert doch eh nichts daran an was ihr glaubt.


ich hatte ja eher gehofft, dass wir an deiner ansicht was drehen können.... etwas das blickfeld erweitern. damit nicht immer die eigenen beobachtungen in ein vorgefasstes, kopiertes weltbild gepresst werden.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (1. Januar 2006)

Toleranz heißt das Zauberwort


----------



## ElNonsk (1. Januar 2006)

aph am 19.12.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sicher doch. Wenn ich glaube, dass die Wissenschaft nichts endgültig beweisen kann, dann kann sie auch Gott nicht beweisen. Darum gehts ja die ganze Zeit. Nur ... es macht für mich schon einen Unterschied, ob eine Theorie nah an das Beobachtete heran kommt oder nicht. Aus diesem simplen Satz hat sich eine komplexe Konvention unter Wissenschafltern entwickelt, innerhalb derer auch so etwas wie ein "Beweis" existiert. Dies erkenne ich an.


Ok, ich wollte nur festhalten, dass du nicht "die Wissenschaft" heranziehen kannst, um damit die Existenz Gottes zu widerlegen. Um noch einmal zu verdeutlichen auf welch wackligen Beinen die heutige Physik steht, ein weiteres Beispiel:
Der deutsche Physiker Wolfgang Pauli hat ein interessantes Verhalten von leichten Elementarteilchen festgestellt: Niemals haben zwei identische Elementarteilchen (z.B. zwei Elektronen) einen identischen Zustand. So können sich mehr als zwei Elektronen auf der «Umlaufbahn» um den Atomkern nicht die eine Bahn teilen - im Gegensatz zu den Planeten, wo es Asteroidengürtel gibt, die zu Millionen die gleiche Umlaufbahn haben. Warum? Weil Wolfgang Pauli das verboten hat.
Natürlich hat Pauli sich das Verbot nicht ausgedacht. Er hat festgestellt, dass sich Elektronen - und so auch die anderen kleinen Teilchen, die Fermionen - nun einmal so verhalten. Pauli hat daraus gefolgert, dass es in der Natur ein solches Verbot gibt - ohne begründen zu können, warum das nicht sein kann. Trotz einiger Theorien geben sich die Physiker damit zufrieden: Es ist so, weil es so ist. Deshalb ist diese Theorie auch - mit dem typischen Physikerhumor - als das «Pauli-Verbot» in die Geschichte eingegangen: Weil man nicht weiß, warum sich die Teilchen so verhalten, tut man so, als wenn sie lediglich Paulis Anordnungen Folge leisten.  
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauli-Prinzip
(jaja, ich weiß schon, auch auf Wikipedia kann man sich nicht mehr ganz verlassen)
Kommen wir nun zum historischen Beweis:

c) Der historische Beweis

Das eigentlich Problem in der Diskussion um die Beweisbarkeit von geistigen Dingen ist einmal die Überschätzung des physikalischen - aber auch die Unterschätzung des historischen (oder juristischen) Beweises. Dinge, die nur einmal passierten und nicht in einem Experiment nachgewiesen werden können, für die wir also nur Zeugen und "Zeugnisse" (in schriftlicher oder archäologischer Form), bezeichnen wir schnell als "unbewiesen".

Dabei ist auch die historische Wissenschaft - oder das Gerichtswesen - ein nach exakten Regeln arbeitendes System. Der Hinweis auf viele historische Irrtümer (und Fehlurteile in der Rechtssprechung) ändert daran genauso wenig wie der Vorwurf, die Physik sei kein exaktes System, weil dort ständig viele falsche Theorien aufgestellt wurden.

Bei der historischen und juristischen Wahrheitsfindung geht es im Grunde darum, nach der Glaubwürdigkeit eines Ereignisses und dessen Bezeugung zu fragen. Ist der geschilderte Sachverhalt wahrscheinlich, in sich schlüssig und hatte er Auswirkungen? Sind die Auswirkungen sichtbar, prüfbar und unverfälscht? Gibt es Zeugen für das Ereignis? Gibt es Gründe, die dafür sprechen, dass die Zeugen die Unwahrheit sagen?

Zum Beispiel wird ein junger Mann vor Gericht beschuldigt, zu einer bestimmten Zeit ein Verbrechen begangen zu haben. Er kann ein Alibi vorweisen: Er war zu fraglichen Zeit an einem anderen Ort. Nun, das ist eine Behauptung. Wie will er das beweisen? - Zum Beispiel durch Zeugen, durch Videoaufnahmen oder durch Fotos. Aber auch mit einem Video und einem Zeugen fragt sich der Richter: Woher weiß ich, dass der Zeuge nicht lügt und das Video echt ist? Letztlich können sämtliche Beweise arrangiert, die Zeugen bestochen und Indizien gefälscht sein. Wir kennen das aus guten Kriminal- oder Agentenfilmen oder Romanen.

Hat auch Brutus seinen Ziehvater Julius Caesar erstochen? - Auch hier gibt es keine Möglichkeit der experimentellen Überprüfung; die Geschichte ist einmalig und wiederholt sich nicht im Labor. Es bleibt also nur, nach schriftlichen Zeugnissen zu fragen (Augenzeugen sind in diesem Fall nicht zu erwarten) und - falls Zweifel aufkommen - nach Gründen für eine eventuelles Falschzeugnis (warum sollten Zeitzeugen Brutus in die Liste der Mörder aufnehmen, wenn er nicht dazu gehörte?)

Worum es letztlich geht, ist die Einschätzung eines Zusammenhanges (einer Theorie wie in den Naturwissenschaften) als plausibel; die Einschätzung eines Zeugen als "glaubwürdig" und eines Gegenstandes als «echt». Aber alles das sind Eigenschaften, die wir den Dingen zuerkennen - nichts, was wir experimentell feststellen können. Selbst, wenn wir naturwissenschaftliche Methoden hinzunehmen (wie z.B. DNA-Text, Infrarot-Aufnahmen vom Tatort oder Microfaseruntersuchungen) müssen die Erkenntnisse immer noch interpretiert werden; sie sind nur "Indizien", keine Beweise. Ein Beweis z.B. für das Alibi ist immer so aussagekräftig, wie wir glauben.

Dabei ist wichtig: Alle Zeugen genießen grundsätzlich einen Vertrauensvorschuss: Ein Zeuge muss seine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht beweisen. Im Gegenteil: Jemand, der seine Aussage anzweifelt, hat die Beweislast.

Und dennoch sprechen die Historiker von "gesicherten Erkenntnissen" und die Richter "von der erwiesenen Unschuld". Auch wenn sich diese Beweise auf einer anderen Ebene abspielen als die physikalischen oder mathematischen, so ist der Beweiskraft deswegen nicht geringer - nur die Methoden sind andere.


----------



## aph (1. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 01.01.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies kann an einem Beispiel erklärt werden: Für sämtliche Baukonstruktionen der Welt werden ähnliche Materialien benutzt. Man nimmt Ziegel, Eisen, Zement, Holz usw... Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass Gebäude voneinander abstammen. Sie werden unabhängig voneinander konstruiert und gebaut, man benutzt lediglich dieselben oder ähnliche Materialien. So ist es auch bei Lebewesen.
> Natürlich kann die Komplexität der Strukturen des Lebens nicht verglichen werden mit der von Brücken oder Häusern. Leben entstand nicht aus Zufall, wie die Evolutionstheorie behauptet, sondern als Ergebnis der Schöpfung Gottes.



Dieser Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Bausteine sind Materialien, aber Gene sind Informationen. Und da steckt definitiv was dahinter, wenn sie teilweise übereinstimmen. Aber du scheinst ja an eine Archäologen-Verschwörung zu glauben, die machen einfach alles älter als es ist, die bösen. *g*

Ich möchte noch mal daran erinnern, dass es in diesem Thread nicht darum geht, jemandem seinen Glauben mies zu machen, sondern um das Verhältnis Religion-Wissenschaft (speziell Bio-Unterricht).

Religion und Gott sind keine Wissenschaft und haben deshalb nichts im Naturkunde-Unterricht zu suchen. Da soll gefälligst die derzeit schlüssigste Theorie unterrichtet werden, und das ist nun mal die Evolutionstheorie. Nur weil einige nicht fähig sind, sich die Zusammenhänge vorzustellen, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht so war.


----------



## aph (1. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 01.01.2006 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dennoch sprechen die Historiker von "gesicherten Erkenntnissen" und die Richter "von der erwiesenen Unschuld". Auch wenn sich diese Beweise auf einer anderen Ebene abspielen als die physikalischen oder mathematischen, so ist der Beweiskraft deswegen nicht geringer - nur die Methoden sind andere.



Dem stimme ich  nicht zu.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (1. Januar 2006)

aph am 01.01.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Religion und Gott sind keine Wissenschaft und haben deshalb nichts im Naturkunde-Unterricht zu suchen. Da soll gefälligst die derzeit schlüssigste Theorie unterrichtet werden, und das ist nun mal die Evolutionstheorie. Nur weil einige nicht fähig sind, sich die Zusammenhänge vorzustellen, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht so war.



Die zu Gott und Religion gehörende Wissenschaft ist die Theologie (ohne jetzt wieder eine Diskussion über die (Un-)Wissenschaftlichkeit der Theologie vom Zaun brechen zu wollen ...).
Aber Du hast recht: Im Naturkunde-Unterricht haben der Kreationismus und das ID nichts zu suchen, allenfalls als kleiner Exkurs könnte man darauf eingehen.


----------



## IXS (1. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe leider nicht die geringste Ahnung, was du mir hiermit sagen willst. Wie kommst du auf Regeln?
> 
> 
> > Wie kommst du dazu an einem Thema mit zu diskutieren, ohne die Regeln des Themas zu kennen?
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Januar 2006)

maxx2003 am 01.01.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist nicht zufällig Scientologe?


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Januar 2006)

IXS am 01.01.2006 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du dazu an einem Thema mit zu diskutieren, ohne die Regeln des Themas zu kennen?



 Könntest du bitte auf den Punkt kommen? Ich weiß noch immer nicht, was du mir hier sagen möchtest – und seit wann haben Themen Regeln?  



> > Hehe, eine spitzfindige Denkrichtung, wissenschaftliche Theorien als Definitionen zu betrachten. Was der wissenschaftlichen Theorie widerspricht, fällt nicht unter die Definition und gilt damit nicht als mögliche Widerlegung der Theorie.
> 
> 
> Das hat nichts mit Spitzfindigkeit zu tun, sondern mit Verständnis.



Du hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Hier noch mal in Kurzform für dich:

*Beobachtungswissenschaftliche Theorien als Definitionen zu betrachten, ist Schwachfug.*



> > a) *Immunisierung von Theorien.* Wir definieren, dass Licht die Eigenschaft von Wellen hat. Nun verhält sich aber der helle Strahl, der aus meiner Taschenlampe kommt, gelegentlich gar nicht wie eine Welle. Nun ja, dann kommt aus meiner Taschenlampe wohl kein Licht, sondern etwas anderes.
> 
> 
> Dass Licht aus Wellen besteht, ist schon lange keine Frage mehr.
> ...



Das ist nicht bös gemeint, aber du hast anscheinend überhaupt nicht begriffen, was ich geschrieben habe. Die von mir aufgezählten Beispiele a), b), c) und d) sind Beispiele dafür, dass es unsinnig ist, Theorien als Definitionen betrachten zu wollen. Darum geht es, um nichts anderes. Lies dir den Text am besten noch einmal in Ruhe durch.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Januar 2006)

aph am 01.01.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 01.01.2006 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte mit Begründung   (ich habe mir doch nicht umsonst die Mühe gemacht, oder ?)


----------



## aph (2. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 02.01.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 01.01.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Davon gehe ich sowieso aus, wie du weißt. Aber sei's drum ...

Die Mathematik ist ein auf Axiomen aufgebautes abstraktes Regelwerk, innerhalb dessen eine eindeutige Beweisbarkeit vorliegt.

Die Naturwissenschaften orientieren sich am (wiederholt) Beobachtbaren. Auch wenn es im Bereich der Quantenphysik schwerer geworden ist, die Beobachtungen vorzunehmen, ändert das nichts daran, dass die Theorien potentiell widerlegbar sind. Von "Beweisen" spricht doch eigentlich kein Wissenschaftler mehr. Sie liefern allenfalls noch Hinweise, die ihre Theorien stützen. Alle wissen sehr genau, dass sie keine endgültigen Beweise bringen können.

Was aber historische "Tatsachen" betrifft, so sehe ich die Einmaligkeit als schwerwiegenderes Problem an. Ich kann prinzipiell nichts glauben, was in Geschichtsbüchern steht. Dafür spielt der Faktor Mensch eine viel zu große Rolle bei der Sache. Ich teile auch nicht deine Sichtweise, dass bei Bezeugungen die Beweislast nicht bei anderen liegt. Bei welchen anderen? Die ein berechtigtes Interesse an der Widerlegung haben? Da könnte ja jeder kommen und als Zeuge für irgendwas auftreten. Nein, ein Zeuge muss schon Relevanz für einen Fall haben und u. U. muss er das auch darlegen. Oder halt jemand für ihn.

Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte. Diese Redewendung gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Man kann Akten vernichten, Papier neu beschreiben, man kann Geschichten erzählen, die Historie verfälschen. Manche Menschen laufen mit gefälschtem/gelogenem Geburtsdatum auf der Welt rum, ohne dass es jemals jemandem auffällt. Das kann ganze Zeitlinien durcheinander bringen.
Das beste Beispiel dafür ist doch die Mär vom Scheibenglauben des Mittelalters. Kam nicht neulich ans Licht, dass die Menschen und Gelehrten im Mittelalter gar nicht an die Welt als Scheibe glaubten, wie die Aufklärung jahrhundertelang behauptete? Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber plötzlich reden alle in diesen Termini ("die Aufklärer behaupteten"), vorher hat es nie jemand in Zweifel gezogen, schon bei der Wortwahl nicht. So wurde es ja sogar zum geflügelten Wort, wenn jemand etwas völlig Absurdes/Altmodisches behauptete, sagte man "jaja ... und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, was?" ohne einen geringsten Zweifel daran, dass die ollen Mittelaltermenschen diesen Unsinn annahmen. Und jetzt? Alles anders. Bis zur nächsten Entdeckung von Fälschern und Lügnern.

Das sind historische "Beweise".


----------



## IXS (2. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du bitte auf den Punkt kommen? Ich weiß noch immer nicht, was du mir hier sagen möchtest – und seit wann haben Themen Regeln?



Wie kann ich auf den Punkt kommen, wenn für dich "punkt" = "punkt" / unendlich ist?



> Du hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Hier noch mal in Kurzform für dich:



Was du schreibst macht keinen Sinn, da du den "Sinn" aus seinem Zentrum stellst.
Zum guten Schluss unterstellst du mir auch noch, ich würde nicht verstehen, was du schreibst.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Januar 2006)

IXS am 02.01.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Finger weg von den Drogen mien Jung.


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 01.01.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Die Evolutionstheorie und die Bibel sind beide auf dem gleichen Standpunkt. Beides könnte wahr sein, deswegen ist es auch heutzutage egal, an was man nun glaubt. Für die einen is es die Bibel, für die anderen is es die Wissenschaft. Man muss beides auf der Welt tolerieren, solange man nicht die 100%ige Wahrheit kennt und auf diesen Stand sind beide Seiten noch nicht.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 03.01.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.01.2006 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast freilich recht, dass, gemessen an der Wahrheit, Bibel wie Wissenschaft beide gleich unbeweisbar sind. Das allerdings stellt beide nicht auf eine gemeinsame Stufe, denn wenn der Maßstab der Wahrheitsnähe nicht anwendbar ist, so werden andere Maßstäbe gesucht. Einer dieser anderen Maßstäbe in der Wissenschaft ist nun die Nützlichkeit bzw. die Erklärungsmächtigkeit einer Theorie. Setzen wir diesen Maßstab an, so ist die Evolutionstheorie der Bibelerklärung voraus.

Du kannst natürlich Wissenschaft und Bibel auch an weiteren Maßstäben messen, z.B. inwieweit das jeweilige Theoriesystem die Frage nach dem Sinn des Daseins auf befriedigende Weise zu beantworten vermag. Gemessen an diesem Maßstab haben die Religionen im Ganzen der Wissenschaft gewiss etwas voraus.

Allerdings sind die h e u t i g e n Maßstäbe der Wissenschaften Wahrheitsnähe und Nützlichkeit. Da die Wahrheitsnähe in einem Unentschieden endet, bleibt nur der Maßstab der Nützlichkeit. Nach diesen Maßstäben aber eröffnet die Evolutionstheorie bedeutend mehr und besser anwendbare Erklärungsmöglichkeiten, als es die Bibel in betreff desselben Themas kann. Darum eben stehen Evolutionstheorie und Bibelerklärung nicht auf einer Stufe; nicht jedenfalls nach dem gegenwärtigen Verständnis von Wissenschaftlichkeit.

PS: Du scheinst zu glauben, dass die Bibel (vielleicht auch die Religion im Ganzen) ihre Daseinsberechtigung verlöre, wenn sie nicht mit den Wissenschaften konkurrieren könne. Dies aber ist in keinster Weise der Fall. Warum religiöse Denkweisen selbst in unserer abendländischen, durch und durch von Rationalität und Naturwissenschaftsoptimismus durchwachsenen Denkweise immer noch einen so großen Anklang finden, liegt gerade daran, dass sich Religion mit Fragen beschäftigt, welche die Naturwissenschaften gar nicht behandeln können.


----------



## gamerschwein (3. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 03.01.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 03.01.2006 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke ja, dass der Glaube an Gott an der Religion eher das Unwichtigste von allem ist als das Wichtigste, denn Religion macht eigentlich die Lebensweise und das Verhalten gegenüber Mitmenschen aus als Götterverehrung, deswegen bin ich Christ, obwohl ich nicht an Gott glaube, und an die Schöpfungsgeschichte schon gar nicht!
Denn was einen richtigen Christen ausmacht, ist, dass er die Nächstenliebe praktiziert und nicht , dass er 3mal am Tag zu einem imaginären Gott betet!


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (3. Januar 2006)

Eine Frage:
Wenn Gott die Welt erschaffen hat ,
wer oder was hat dann Gott erschaffen???

Komm Christenfront ich warte ^^


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Januar 2006)

aph am 02.01.2006 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon gehe ich sowieso aus, wie du weißt. Aber sei's drum ...
> 
> Die Mathematik ist ein auf Axiomen aufgebautes abstraktes Regelwerk, innerhalb dessen eine eindeutige Beweisbarkeit vorliegt.
> 
> ...


1. Und was ist wenn morgen die Relativitätstheorie und die Quantenmechanik umgeworfen werden? Das ist leicht möglich. Denn genau diesen beiden Theorien haben Newtons Physik auseinander genommen. Vor etwas mehr als hundert Jahren dachte man noch, dass die Physik ein "abgeschlossenes Thema" sei und es nicht mehr viel zu erforschen gäbe. Und nun? Jetzt gibt es mehr zu forschen als je zuvor. Was ich damit sagen will: Ebenso wie es in der Geschichte Fälscher und Lügner gegeben hat und gibt, kann auch die heutge Physik vollkommen falsch sein.
2. Du schreibst, dass du eigentlich (theoretisch) nichts aus der Historie glauben kannst. Theoretisch dürfest du dann auch nicht die Evolutionstheorie annehmen. Denn gerade sie basier ja auf Vergangenem und experimentell nicht mehr Beweisbaren. Archäopteryx und der Basilosaurus (der übrigens gar kein Dinosaurier war) sind "Zeitzeugen der Geschichte". Du willst diese Zeugen ja aber anscheinend nicht annehmen. Also kannst du die Evolutionstheorie nicht als richtig annehmen.  
Falls dies wirklich der Fall sein sollte (was ich aber eher nicht glaube), kann ich dir anhand einer Unmenge von "Beweisen" erläutern, dass die Evolutionstheorie im Großen und Ganzen stimmt (ist nämlich mein Fachgebiet  ).


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage:
> Wenn Gott die Welt erschaffen hat ,
> wer oder was hat dann Gott erschaffen???
> 
> Komm Christenfront ich warte ^^


Da antworte ich dir einfach mit Augustinus: Niemand hat Gott erschaffen, da es vor Gott nichts gab. Es hat nicht einmal die Zeit gegeben. Auch sie wurde von Gott erschaffen. Denn hätte es die Zeit schon gegeben, wäre Gott von ihr abhängig und folglich nicht mehr allmächtig gewesen. Da Gott aber allmächtig ist, schuf er selbst die Zeit.
Wie er es dann getan hat, ist nicht eine Frage der Religion oder des Glaubens, sondern der Wissenschaft. Zurzeit nimmt man ja den Urknall als die wahrscheinlichste Theorie an.
(Ich möchte nur hinzufügen, dass ich Katholik bin und als solcher keinen Widerspruch zwischen Bibel und wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen sehe. Die Bibel sagt, dass Gott die Welt erschaffen hat, nicht wie. Das "Wie?" ist dann Aufgabe der Wissenschaft zu klären. Auch ich halte den Urknall und die Evolutionstheorie für die wahrscheinlichsten Theorien. -> Habe ich nur geschrieben, damit man mich nicht falsch versteht.)


----------



## aph (3. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.01.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Du schreibst, dass du eigentlich (theoretisch) nichts aus der Historie glauben kannst. Theoretisch dürfest du dann auch nicht die Evolutionstheorie annehmen.



Kommt drauf an, was du unter "annehmen" verstehst. Ich wäge bei allen Informationen ab, denen ich gewahr werde, ob ich sie für richtig halte. Auf diese Weise ergibt sich für mich ein nie gesichertes, in sich nach allen mir verfügbaren Informationen aber maximal geschlossenes Weltbild.

Ich halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass der Autor dieser Enthüllungen über das Mittelalter-Denken die Wahrheit schreibt, ich checke dazu auch die Reaktionen der übrigens wissenschaftlichen Welt. Ein guter wissenschaftlicher Artikel verzichtet auf diese nicht.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Zeitungen, die ich lese, alle erlogen sind. Dies halte ich aber nicht für wahrscheinlich, weil mein Weltbild dann insgesamt einen unwahrscheinlicheren Zustand annimmt, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Die Erkenntnisse jenes russischen Forschers, der glaubt, Jesus in Indien gefunden zu haben, halte ich hingegen für möglich bis wahrscheinlich.

Mittlerweile willst du also sowohl Gott als auch die Evolution beweisen? Du hast dir ja viel vorgenommen. Bezüglich Urknall: Die Bibel beschreibt zwar nicht Gotts Vorgehen, wohl aber die Reihenfolge, in der er die Dinge erschuf. Stimmt die mit den gegenwärtigen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen überein?


----------



## mercury123 (3. Januar 2006)

> 1. Und was ist wenn morgen die Relativitätstheorie und die Quantenmechanik umgeworfen werden? Das ist leicht möglich. Denn genau diesen beiden Theorien haben Newtons Physik auseinander genommen. Vor etwas mehr als hundert Jahren dachte man noch, dass die Physik ein "abgeschlossenes Thema" sei und es nicht mehr viel zu erforschen gäbe. Und nun? Jetzt gibt es mehr zu forschen als je zuvor. Was ich damit sagen will: Ebenso wie es in der Geschichte Fälscher und Lügner gegeben hat und gibt, kann auch die heutge Physik vollkommen falsch sein.


Dass die Quantenmechanik und die Relativitätstheorie einfach so umgeworfen werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da beide Theorien prüfbare Prognosen machen und gerade die wiederholt experimentel bestätigt wurden. Klar werden sie vermutlich nicht bis ins letzte Detail ihre Gültigkeit behalten, doch das Grosse und Ganze wird mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmen.
Ausserdem lag Newton mit "seiner Physik" nicht völlig falsch, vielmehr schuf er das Grundgerüst auf dem die moderne Physik heute aufbaut.



> 2. Du schreibst, dass du eigentlich (theoretisch) nichts aus der Historie glauben kannst. Theoretisch dürfest du dann auch nicht die Evolutionstheorie annehmen. Denn gerade sie basier ja auf Vergangenem und experimentell nicht mehr Beweisbaren. Archäopteryx und der Basilosaurus (der übrigens gar kein Dinosaurier war) sind "Zeitzeugen der Geschichte". Du willst diese Zeugen ja aber anscheinend nicht annehmen. Also kannst du die Evolutionstheorie nicht als richtig annehmen.
> Falls dies wirklich der Fall sein sollte (was ich aber eher nicht glaube), kann ich dir anhand einer Unmenge von "Beweisen" erläutern, dass die Evolutionstheorie im Großen und Ganzen stimmt (ist nämlich mein Fachgebiet  ).


Ich werde jetzt nur auf den letzten Abschnitt eingehen, da das alles ja eigentlich gar nicht an mich adressiert ist   
Du schreibst dort, dass es eine Unmenge von Beweisen gäbe, die die Evolutionstheorie bestätigen würden. Nun, ich brenne darauf sie zu hören!


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Januar 2006)

aph am 03.01.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, was du unter "annehmen" verstehst. Ich wäge bei allen Informationen ab, denen ich gewahr werde, ob ich sie für richtig halte. Auf diese Weise ergibt sich für mich ein nie gesichertes, in sich nach allen mir verfügbaren Informationen aber maximal geschlossenes Weltbild.
> 
> Ich halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass der Autor dieser Enthüllungen über das Mittelalter-Denken die Wahrheit schreibt, ich checke dazu auch die Reaktionen der übrigens wissenschaftlichen Welt. Ein guter wissenschaftlicher Artikel verzichtet auf diese nicht.
> 
> ...


1. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass du es für äußerst unwahrscheinlich hälst, dass die Zeitungen, die du liest, alle erlogen sind. Wieso kann dann die gesamte Geschichtsschreibung deiner Meinung nach verfälscht sein? Du misst mit zweierlei Maß (so nach dem Motto: Was mir passt, das stimmt, und was mir nicht passt, stimmt nicht. -> Das ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt, aber ich werde diesen Eindruck einfach nicht los   )
Du scheinst eine äußerst subjektive Weltsicht zu haben. Das hat Vorteile aber auch ziemliche Nachteile. Es fehlen die universalen Werte (die wir ja bereits in diesem Thread besprochen haben). -> Da weiterzugehen erlaube ich mir aber nicht, da dich das vermutlich beleidigen würde.
2. Du sagst die Bibel beschreibe die "Reihenfolge" in der die Welt von Gott erschaffen wurde. Ich denke du spielst auf die Schöpfung in sechs Tagen an. Genau das ist ja das "Wie?", das ich gemeint habe. Die Bibel darf nicht wörtlich genommen werden, sondern muss interpretiert werden. Die Aussage des Genesistextes ist eben "Was?" Gott gemacht hat: Er hat die Welt (ich setze das mit dem gesamten Universum gleich) erschaffen.
Das "Wie?" ist für die Religion nicht von Interesse, bzw. beeinflusst nicht den Glauben, sondern ist vielmehr von "der Wissenschaft" zu klären.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Januar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.01.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Quantenmechanik und die Relativitätstheorie einfach so umgeworfen werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da beide Theorien prüfbare Prognosen machen und gerade die wiederholt experimentel bestätigt wurden. Klar werden sie vermutlich nicht bis ins letzte Detail ihre Gültigkeit behalten, doch das Grosse und Ganze wird mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmen.
> Ausserdem lag Newton mit "seiner Physik" nicht völlig falsch, vielmehr schuf er das Grundgerüst auf dem die moderne Physik heute aufbaut.


Das ist ja gerade das Problem der Quantenmechanik und Relativitätstheorie, dass sie eben kaum experimentell bestätigt werden (können). Siehe dazu auch http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=29
Newton lag mit "seiner Physik" in einigen Teilen nicht völlig falsch, aber sehr wichtige Teile derselben, wurden durch die neuen Theorien wirklich ersetzt. Die Dimensionen von Raum und Zeit sind eben nicht absolut - wie Isaac Newton angenommen hatte.


> 2. Du schreibst, dass du eigentlich (theoretisch) nichts aus der Historie glauben kannst. Theoretisch dürfest du dann auch nicht die Evolutionstheorie annehmen. Denn gerade sie basier ja auf Vergangenem und experimentell nicht mehr Beweisbaren. Archäopteryx und der Basilosaurus (der übrigens gar kein Dinosaurier war) sind "Zeitzeugen der Geschichte". Du willst diese Zeugen ja aber anscheinend nicht annehmen. Also kannst du die Evolutionstheorie nicht als richtig annehmen.
> Falls dies wirklich der Fall sein sollte (was ich aber eher nicht glaube), kann ich dir anhand einer Unmenge von "Beweisen" erläutern, dass die Evolutionstheorie im Großen und Ganzen stimmt (ist nämlich mein Fachgebiet  ).





			
				mercury123 am 03.01.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt nur auf den letzten Abschnitt eingehen, da das alles ja eigentlich gar nicht an mich adressiert ist
> Du schreibst dort, dass es eine Unmenge von Beweisen gäbe, die die Evolutionstheorie bestätigen würden. Nun, ich brenne darauf sie zu hören!


Okay, aber wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner Exkurs  . Zuvor muss ich mich aber versichern, dass ihr die Echtheit von Fossilien im allgemeinen nicht anzweifelt und keine Weltverschwörung hinter ihrer Entdeckung seht. Das brauche ich einfach als Basis um weitermachen zu können.


----------



## mercury123 (3. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.01.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Du sagst die Bibel beschreibe die "Reihenfolge" in der die Welt von Gott erschaffen wurde. Ich denke du spielst auf die Schöpfung in sechs Tagen an. Genau das ist ja das "Wie?", das ich gemeint habe. Die Bibel darf nicht wörtlich genommen werden, sondern muss interpretiert werden. Die Aussage des Genesistextes ist eben "Was?" Gott gemacht hat: Er hat die Welt (ich setze das mit dem gesamten Universum gleich) erschaffen.
> Das "Wie?" ist für die Religion nicht von Interesse, bzw. beeinflusst nicht den Glauben, sondern ist vielmehr von "der Wissenschaft" zu klären.


[/quote]

Mist, meine O-Mails konnten ElNonsk also nicht überzeugen, dass die Bibel durchaus auch das "wie? der Schöpfung beschreibt  
Dann versuch ichs eben mal öffentlich  , also hier ein paar Verse aus der Bibel, die meiner Meinung nach das Gegenteil aussagen:

1.Mose 1,6-8:
Dann sagte Gott: "Es werde ein fester Raum zwischen den Wassern, und er soll die Wasser voneinander scheiden." So geschah es. Und Gott machte dies Gewölbe und schied die Wassermassen unterhalb des Gewölbes von den Wassern oberhalb des Gewölbes. Gott nannte das Gewölbe Himmel. Es wurde Abend. Es wurde Morgen: ein zweiter Tag.

Es dürfte wohl unbestreitbar sein, dass man bei diesen Versen herauslesen kann, wie Gott den Himmel gemacht hat. Für was sind denn nun diese beschreibende Worte gut, wenn doch in deinen Augen nur das "was?" zählt?
Es gäbe übrigens noch einen ganzen Haufen weiterer solcher Verse, die ich dir vorhalten könnte..., aber lassen wir das erst mal.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (3. Januar 2006)

Gut noch ne Frage:
Wie kann etwas entstehen , wenn vorher nichts war??
Es geht nicht ,da es das "nichts" nicht gibt, weil wenn das "nichts" existieren würde , hätte es eine eigenschaft und wäre somit nicht "nichts" sondern "existent" . Also muss es vorher immer etwas gegeben haben.

Das ist aber unlogisch , weil das ja auch entstanden sein muss , da es sonst nicht existieren würde.


----------



## gamerschwein (3. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut noch ne Frage:
> Wie kann etwas entstehen , wenn vorher nichts war??
> Es geht nicht ,da es das "nichts" nicht gibt, weil wenn das "nichts" existieren würde , hätte es eine eigenschaft und wäre somit nicht "nichts" sondern "existent" . Also muss es vorher immer etwas gegeben haben.
> 
> Das ist aber unlogisch , weil das ja auch entstanden sein muss , da es sonst nicht existieren würde.


Schon mal was von nem Pradoxon gehört mein Junge?
Das sind halt(oder so ähnlich)die Dinge , die über unseren Verstand hinausgehen!


----------



## mercury123 (3. Januar 2006)

gamerschwein am 03.01.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls du dich für die Erklärung der Naturwissenschaftler interessierst, könnte dir Harald Lesch weiterhelfen 
( http://www.br-online.de/alpha/centauri/archiv.shtml )
such dort mal nach Big Bang und geniesse Leschs Erklärung dazu


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (3. Januar 2006)

gamerschwein am 03.01.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie könnt ihr dann von Gott überzeugt sein , wenn er über unseren Verstand hinausgeht und ein paradoxon ist?
Also ist es dumm an irgendetwas zu glauben egal ob wissenschaft oder Religion ,da es nicht wiederlegt ist und paradox??
Ich glaube an die Logik und es gibt für alles Gesetze , nur weil wir sie nicht kennen , sind sie nicht unerklärbar.
Da gab es doch so einen Satz:
"Wunder stehen nicht im gegensatz zur Natur sondern im Gegensatz zu dem , was wir von ihr wissen."
Ich behaupte einfach mal, das das was wir von der natur und vom universum , etc wissen nur ein bruchteil von dem ist, was wirklich existiert.

Als Beispiel hol ich mal die Mathematik:
Im ersten Schuljahr lernt man die Addition und die Subtraktion kennen, auf der weiterführenden Schule Gleichungen , Primzahlen etc. Auf der Uni wird man in die letzten Geheimnisse eingeweiht , die wir über die Mathematik wissen.
Darauf basiert dann die weitere Forschung.

Unser Wissen von den Naturgesetzen ist in diesem Vergleich meiner Meinung nach auf Grundschulniveau.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut noch ne Frage:
> Wie kann etwas entstehen , wenn vorher nichts war??
> Es geht nicht ,da es das "nichts" nicht gibt, weil wenn das "nichts" existieren würde , hätte es eine eigenschaft und wäre somit nicht "nichts" sondern "existent" . Also muss es vorher immer etwas gegeben haben.
> 
> Das ist aber unlogisch , weil das ja auch entstanden sein muss , da es sonst nicht existieren würde.



Nah, du kannst _nichts_ keine Eigenschaften zusprechen, denn wenn du _nichts_ betrachtest, kannst du auch keine Eigenschaften wahrnehmen.

Das Problem, das du zu sehen glaubst, entsteht nur dadurch, dass du _nichts_ von vornherein als Gegenstand begreifst und Gegenstände natürlich Eigenschaften besitzen. Aber _nichts_ ist eben gerade kein Gegenstand, sondern nichts.

PS: Wir können über _nichts_ gar nicht sprechen, denn wenn wir über irgendetwas sprechen, tja, dann sprechen wir über _etwas_ und nicht über _nichts_.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie könnt ihr dann von Gott überzeugt sein , wenn er über unseren Verstand hinausgeht und ein paradoxon ist?



Paradoxien sind zwar paradox, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie darum nicht existieren können. Der Satz „Dieser Satz ist falsch.“ ist paradox. Wenn der Satz nämlich wahr ist, dann ist er falsch und wenn er falsch ist, dann ist er wahr. Allerdings existiert dieser Satz ja ganz offensichtlich; jeder, der will, kann ihn lesen und sich so überzeugen, dass er existiert.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (3. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 03.01.2006 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging ja auch nicht um paradoxien sondern darum das die wissenschaft und Gott paradox sind und über unseren Verstand hinausgehen.
Wenn sie dann nicht an die Wissenschaft glauben sondern Gott , ist das insofern seltsam , da beide gleichgestellt werden.
Also ist es widersprücjlich an das eine , aber nicht an das andere zu glauben.
Also muss man entweder an beides oder an nichts von beiden glauben.

So interpretiere ich jedenfalls die antwort auf meine Frage , worauf ich noch eine Frage stellte.

Das "Nichts" erinnert mich irgendwie an die zen-buddhistische Vorstellung vom "Absoluten" , weil das "nichts" teil vom "absoluten" ist , weil es sonst ja nicht absolut , also vollkommen wäre.
Also ist das "nichts" das Gegenteil vom existenten.
Aber es ging ja darum , das man aus "nichts" nichts eschaffen kann , da man meiner Meinung nach nichts erschaffen sondern nur verändern kann.
Desweiteren muss theoretisch "nichts" existieren ,weil man ja sonst nich darüber Disskutieren könnte oder?

Man könnte aber auch das nichts als subjektiv bezeichnen.Wenn man nämlich über etwas nichts weiß , weiß man nichts davon , es existiert also nicht in seinem Kopf , es existiert jedoch in der Realität.
Aber Subjektiv ist wieder eine Eigenschaft , woraus ich schließe ,das "nichts" nicht existiert.

Eigentlich unterstreichst du meine Meinung nur , wenn du sagst man könnte über "nichts" nicht reden, aber da wir gerade das genau tun ist es Falsch.

"Nichts" existiert somit , andererseits aber auch nicht , es ist also dem "Absolut" in dieser Hinsicht gleichzusetzten , da man um Absolut zu sein gleichzeitig "nichts" sein muss , sonst hätte man dieses "nichts" logischerweiße nicht  und man wär nicht absolut.

Ich guck gelich nochmal nach und schreibe es dann genauer hin.
Sry für Rechtschreibfehler oder Wiederholungen oder Wiedersprüche.
Ich habe einfach geschrieben , was ich gedacht habe.
Meine Gedanken kennen keine Rechtschreibung oder Satzbaufehler.

@Vorposter: Doppelposter


----------



## gamerschwein (3. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 03.01.2006 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein ganzer Post ist eigentlich völlig sinnlos, da das "nichts" den Menschlichen Verstand überschreitet und somit eigentlich gar nicht zur Diskussion stehen sollte!
Wer noch länger über das nichts philosophiert zeigt mal wieder wie dumm wir Menschen im Bezug auf das Eingestehen unserer Grenzen sind!Somit wird die menschliche Schwäche für Götter und dergleichen erklärt, da man etwas sucht , was das nichts erklären kann , bzw alle anderen unerklärlcihen Dinge.
*Hiermit ist die Diskussion um das Nichts offiziell für beendet erklärt!!!*


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (3. Januar 2006)

gamerschwein am 03.01.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann erklär mir mal warum du der Meinung bist , das es unseren Verstand überschreitet.
Sag mir wo unsere Grenzen sind!
Wenn du damit zufrieden bist ,das es halt so ist , dann tust du mir Leid.
Ich versuche etwas mithilfe der Logik zu erklären und du sagst dadurch würde der Glaube an Götter entstehen??
Der Mensch wär heute nicht so weit entwickelt , wenn es nicht irgendwelche Menschen gäbe ,die sich solche Fragen gestellt haben.

Hätten Menschen es einfach so hingenommen , das zb wenn etwas brennt ,es halt brennt und sonst nichts weiter , hätten sie sich das Feuer nie zu nutzten machen können oder?

Wenn man Wasser sieht , das fließt und es so hin nimmt , das es halt so ist , dann hätte man sich das wasser nicht zu nutze machen können indem man eine Mühle baut.
Es ging über den Verstand der meisten Menschen hinaus, genau wie jetzt deiner meinung nach das "nichts" über unseren Verstand hinausgeht.

Vor 2000 jahren gingen Blitze über den Verstand der Menschen hinaus, jetzt ist es das "nichts"
Hätte sich damals niemand die Frage gestellt "Wie/Warum?" wüssten wir es heute noch nicht.
Wir stellen uns jetzt die Frage "Wie/Warum" und in 2000 Jahren wird man es wissen . Vielleicht nicht durch uns persönlich , aber durch Menschen , die wie wir sind und sich diese Frage auch stellen.

Und da kommt mir noch eine Frage in den Sinn:
Aus welchem Grund hat Gott denn die Welt erschaffen ; was bringt es ihm?
Aus eigennutz , damit er sich nicht langweilt?
Sagt es mir!!


----------



## aph (4. Januar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.01.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Es dürfte wohl unbestreitbar sein, dass man bei diesen Versen herauslesen kann, wie Gott den Himmel gemacht hat. Für was sind denn nun diese beschreibende Worte gut, wenn doch in deinen Augen nur das "was?" zählt?
> Es gäbe übrigens noch einen ganzen Haufen weiterer solcher Verse, die ich dir vorhalten könnte..., aber lassen wir das erst mal.



Sehe ich genauso. Man kann doch nicht einfach dort wo es einem nicht mehr passt, anfangen zu behaupten, dass man die Bibel interpretieren statt wörtlich nehmen muss. Wo steht das überhaupt? Im Vorwort? Im Anhang? Das Was, das Wie, und das Was Wann sind 3 verschiedene Dinge. Erstes und letztes ist genau beschrieben. Gott hat nicht erst den Menschen und dann das Licht erschaffen, nein es gab eine klare Reihenfolge. Ich kenn mich nicht genug aus: War es zuerst Licht oder zuerst Erde und Himmel? Und wie passt das mit dem Urknall zusammen? Jedenfalls ist das ne klare Reihenfolge, die noch nichts über das Wie der einzelnen Schritte aussagt.


----------



## aph (4. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.01.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass du es für äußerst unwahrscheinlich hälst, dass die Zeitungen, die du liest, alle erlogen sind. Wieso kann dann die gesamte Geschichtsschreibung deiner Meinung nach verfälscht sein?


Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich das irgendwo behauptet habe. Sondern, dass ich Geschichtsschreibung generell kritischer sehe als aktuelle Wissenschaften, aus besagten Gründen.



> Du scheinst eine äußerst subjektive Weltsicht zu haben. Das hat Vorteile aber auch ziemliche Nachteile. Es fehlen die universalen Werte (die wir ja bereits in diesem Thread besprochen haben).


Ich empfinde das als eine äußerst subjektive Sichtweise von dir. Und ja, ich bin ein Subjekt, genau wie du. Jede Objektivität ist nur etwas, worauf wir uns mit uns selbst einigen.


----------



## unterseebotski (4. Januar 2006)

Huch, habe ich was verpasst?
Da ist man mal ein paar Tage im Urlaub, kommt zurück und schon ist hier im Forum der alte Streit der Darvinisten und Kreationisten am kochen.
Und natürlich tauchen wieder unsere Fundamentalisten auf und verbreiten ihren Senf, als ob es die einzig wahre Wahrheit wäre.
Was würde Erich von Däneken wohl hiervon halten? Ist seine Argumentationstechnik doch die gleiche, wie sie auch die Kreationisten nutzen:
1. Nimm eine Theorie als gegeben an und suche Indizien dafür.
2. Alle anderen Theorien oder Indizien sind als falsch anzusehen.

Wusstet Ihr, dass die Kreationisten schon seit den 40ern nach der Arche Noah suchen? Wollt ihr auch wissen, was die Suche bis heute gekostet hat...? Seeehr viel.

Ach, nochwas: ich habe kürzlich von einer neuen Theorie gelesen:
Die Menschen auf unserer Erde kamen mit einem Raumschiff vor 2 Mio. Jahren von einem fernen Planeten.
In diesem Raumschiff entsandte der Planet alle nutzlosen oder Überflüssigen Berufsgruppen, die auf ihm existierten: z.B. Frisöre, Bühnenmaler, Rechtsanwälte, Bankiers, Dekorateure... - ihr versteht was ich meine?   
Die andere Gruppe, die Menschen mit den wichtigeren Berufen, wollten in einem 2. Raumschiff nachfolgen.
Das erste Raumschiff bekam bedauerlicherweise nie einen Funkspruch oder ein Zeichen des 2. Raumschiffes, woraus sie schlossen, dass ein großes Unglück mit dem 2. geschah.
Das erste Raumschiff war mit Kollisionskurs auf die Erde programmiert, weshalb die Menschen nie umkehren konnten, um zu sehen, was mit der 2. Gruppe passiert ist. Vor 2 Mio. Jahren kamen sie dann hier auf der Erde an und blieben allein...

Begründer dieser Theorie ist der große D. Adams, was sagt ihr dazu...?


----------



## ElNonsk (4. Januar 2006)

aph am 04.01.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 03.01.2006 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum unterstrichenen Satz: Tut die katholische Kirche auch nicht! Die ganze Bibel muss immer nach der Frage interpretiert werden: "Was will uns Gott eigentlich sagen?"
Die Bibel steckt voller Metaphern. Jesus hat immer wieder Metaphern verwendet. Als er beim letzten Abendmahl sagte, dass man von seinem Leib essen und von seinem Blut trinken solle, meinte er das auch nicht wörtlich. Wenn du diese Wortewörtlich nehmen würdest, hätte Jesus ja Kannibalismus gepredigt! (überhaupt ein Witz, dass ich solche Beispiele bringen muss tztz) -> ich glaube da muss ich jetzt auch nicht weitergehen, oder 
Ebenso ist die Schöpfungsgeschichte eine Metapher eben dafür, dass Gott die Welt erschaffen hat.
Wenn ich sage: "Fran Werauchimmer hat ein Brett vor dem Kopf!", beschreibe ich ja auch theoretisch Franzens Zustand, also das "Wie?". Es ist aber eindeutig klar, das nicht das "Wie?", sonder das "Was (ist mit Franz los)?" die Aussage dieses Satzes ist.
Übrigens ist die Bibel nicht einfach so vom Himmel gefallen. Die Schreiber waren von Gott inspiriert, aber Er hat sie ihnen nicht einfach diktiert. In der Bibel finden wir deshalb auch immer wieder Passagen, die aus dem geschichtlichen Kontext zu deuten sind. Dazu ein Beispiel:
Die hebräische Version von Exodus 3,13-14 (Geschichte vom brennenden Dornbusch) lautet folgendermaßen:
"Moses sprach zu Gott: "Wenn ich nun zu den Kindern Israels komme und zu ihnen spreche: Der Gott eurer Väter hat mich zu euch gesandt, und wenn sie mich dann fragen werden: Wie heißt er? was soll ich dann antworten?" Gott entgegnete dem Moses darauf: "Ich bin der Ich bin."
In der griechischen Version des Textes wird das "Ich bin der Ich bin" übersetzt mit "Ich bin der Seiende"
Die Übersetzer, die die hebräische Bibel ins Griechische übertrugen, standen unter dem Einfluss griechisch-philosophischen Denkens und haben von ihm her den Text gelesen und verstanden. Sie sahen hier eine Brücke zwischen dem biblischen Gottesbegriff und dem griechischen (vor allem platonischen) Denken. Der biblische Gottesname wurde hier mit dem philosophischen Gottesbegriff identifiziert.
Wie ihr seht muss die Bibel immer auch aus dem historischen Kontext interpretiert werden. So auch das Buch Genesis.

P. S.: Entschuldige mercury123, dass ich mal wieder lange nicht geantwortet habe, aber du weißt ja: Ich habe einfach zuviel zu tun. Umso besser, dass wir das ganze gleich hier im Forum besprechen können.


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging ja auch nicht um paradoxien sondern darum das die wissenschaft und Gott paradox sind und über unseren Verstand hinausgehen.
> Wenn sie dann nicht an die Wissenschaft glauben sondern Gott , ist das insofern seltsam , da beide gleichgestellt werden.
> Also ist es widersprücjlich an das eine , aber nicht an das andere zu glauben.
> Also muss man entweder an beides oder an nichts von beiden glauben.



Nah, hier vertust du dich mit dem Begriff „Widerspruch“. In der Aussage „p und q sind gleichgestellt, also entscheide ich mich entweder für p oder für q“ ist kein Widerspruch. Es mag *willkürlich* scheinen, das Eine dem Anderen vorzuziehen, wenn beide gleichgestellt sind, aber ein Widerspruch ist das noch lange nicht.



> Also ist das "nichts" das Gegenteil vom existenten.



Falsch. Das Gegenteil vom Existenten ist das Nichtexistente. Das Nichtexistente aber ist nicht äquivalent mit _nichts_. Viereckige Kreise beispielsweise sind Nichtexistentes, dennoch aber sind sie nicht _nichts_ (sondern etwas, nämlich viereckige Kreise).



> Desweiteren muss theoretisch "nichts" existieren ,weil man ja sonst nich darüber Disskutieren könnte oder?



Auch falsch. Wie ich schon schrieb: Wir können über _nichts_ nicht sprechen. Beispiel:

*“Wenn wir über nichts sprechen, dann sprechen wir nicht.“*

Ich darf sicher davon ausgehen, dass du mit mir übereinstimmst, dass dieser Satz, so, wie er dasteht, wahr ist.

Daraus aber folgt gemäß dem Kontrapositionsgesetz:

*Wenn wir nicht nicht sprechen, dann sprechen wir nicht über nichts.*

D.h.

*Wenn wir sprechen, dann sprechen wir über etwas.*

Das ist der Punkt! Wenn wir über irgendetwas sprechen, so sprechen wir stets über _etwas_. Nun fragst du, worüber wir denn sonst die ganze Zeit bitte sprechen. Ganz einfach: Über einen Stellvertreter, den wir anstelle von _nichts_ verwenden, denn sonst hätten wir ja nichts, worüber wir sprechen könnten.

Stelle dir das so vor: Du willst jemandem die Lage der Länder auf der Erde erklären. Da du allerdings nicht den Erdball nehmen kannst, um daran die Lage der Länder zu erklären, nimmst du einen stellvertretenden Gegenstand: Einen Globus. V i e l e der Eigenschaften, die dieser Globus (symbolisch) besitzt, besitzt auch der Erdball (nur eben in einem anderen Maßstab): Die Lage der Länder, die Größe derselben, die Position von Gebirgen und den Verlauf von Küstenlinien usw. Allerdings besitzt dieser Stellvertreter auch Eigenschaften, die der Erdball nicht besitzt. Beispielsweise ist der Globus in einer Vorrichtung mit Standfuß eingehängt. Nun wäre es jedoch unsinnig, auch diese Eigenschaft des Stellvertreters für den stellvertretenen(!) Gegenstand, den Erdball, zu behaupten. Die Erdball schließlich hängt ja nicht in einer Vorrichtung mit Standfuß.

Der Fehler, den du begehst, ist aber genau dieser: Du betrachtest unseren Stellvertreter (also das, worüber wir anstelle von _nichts_ reden), stellst fest, dass dieser ein Gegenstand ist und schlussfolgerst daraus, dass auch _nichts_ ein Gegenstand ist (dem man dann Eigenschaften zusprechen kann). Das aber ist eben gerade nicht der Fall. _Nichts_ ist kein Gegenstand, denn wäre _nichts_ ein Gegenstand, so wäre es ja etwas.

Als Anmerkungen:

1. Verwechsle nicht den Begriff „nichts“ mit dem Begriff „das Nichts“. Unsere Alltagssprache mag suggerieren, dass diese beiden Begriffe gleichbedeutend sind, aber das sind sie auf keinen Fall; das ist logisch aufzeigbar.

2. Was ich wohl erwähnen sollte, ist, dass Existenz in der Gegenwärtigen Logik nicht als Eigenschaft begriffen wird, sondern als Handlungsanweisung. Der Satz „Es existieren schwarze Schwäne“ ist daher kein Satz, der schwarzen Schwänen die Eigenschaft der Existenz zuspricht, sondern eine Handlungsanweisung, nämlich: Untersuche den Redebereich und du wirst etwas finden, was die Eigenschaften hat, die Schwäne haben und das die Eigenschaft des Schwarzseins besitzt. Darum spricht man vom Existenzquantor (das ist das Zeichen, dass in der Quantorenlogik für „Es existiert etwas, das...“ steht) auch als Existenz*operator*. Das ist allerdings eine ziemlich verzwickte Angelegenheit und für unsere Diskussion auch nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## aph (4. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 04.01.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum unterstrichenen Satz: Tut die katholische Kirche auch nicht! Die ganze Bibel muss immer nach der Frage interpretiert werden: "Was will uns Gott eigentlich sagen?"
> Die Bibel steckt voller Metaphern. Jesus hat immer wieder Metaphern verwendet. Als er beim letzten Abendmahl sagte, dass man von seinem Leib essen und von seinem Blut trinken solle, meinte er das auch nicht wörtlich. Wenn du diese Wortewörtlich nehmen würdest, hätte Jesus ja Kannibalismus gepredigt! (überhaupt ein Witz, dass ich solche Beispiele bringen muss tztz) -> ich glaube da muss ich jetzt auch nicht weitergehen, oder



Naja ... solange du nicht andere Passagen als zwingend wahrheitsgemäß anführst, gehe ich da mit. Vielleicht ist Gott ja auch nur ne Metapher für uns selbst? Wie unterscheidest du zwischen Ernstgemeintem und Interpretiertem?

Zu dem anderen Punkt: Dass ich die göttliche Inspiration der Bibelverfasser anzweifele, muss ich dir nicht extra sagen oder? *g*


----------



## ElNonsk (4. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erklär mir mal warum du der Meinung bist , das es unseren Verstand überschreitet.
> Sag mir wo unsere Grenzen sind!
> Wenn du damit zufrieden bist ,das es halt so ist , dann tust du mir Leid.
> Ich versuche etwas mithilfe der Logik zu erklären und du sagst dadurch würde der Glaube an Götter entstehen??
> ...


1. Das Gott unseren Verstand überschreitet, ist vollkommen logisch. Er ist allmächtig. Er steht über dem, was Menschen erfassen können. Da der Mensch selbst nicht allmächtig ist, kann er Gott auch niemals (vollständig) erfassen. Der menschliche Verstand allein genügt nicht.
2. "nichts" ging ebenso wie Gott immer schon über den Verstand des Menschen. Das ist nicht erst jetzt so.
3. Deine Ansichten scheinen sich alle auf die Zukunft zu gründen. Ein ziemliches Paradoxon: Du gründest deine Basis auf etwas, das noch gar nicht existiert (zumindest für uns heute lebenden Menschen).
4. Deine Ansicht von der Zukunft entspricht nicht dem, was uns die Geschichte lehrt. Im Laufe der Geschichte hat der Mensch viele Entdeckungen gemacht. Und je mehr Entdeckungen er gemacht hat, umso mehr Fragen sind aufgetaucht und umso eher ist er sich bewusst geworden, dass er im Grunde nichts weiß. Sokrates sagte (laut Platon) ja nicht umsonst: "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß."
Wie kommst du dann zu der Ansicht, dass man in 2000 Jahren alles ergründet hätte (abgesehen davon, dass dies alles reine Spekulation ist)?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Januar 2006)

unterseebotski am 04.01.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Begründer dieser Theorie ist der große D. Adams, was sagt ihr dazu...?


Und wo kommen dann die Leute her, die z.B. Genetiker etc. sind?

Und ich kenn ne bessere Theorie:
Die Xenu der Scientologen

bahahaha 
Ist aber eigentlich genauso lustig wie die Schöpfungsgeschichte der Bibel oder des Spagettimonsters...


----------



## IXS (4. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. Das Gegenteil vom Existenten ist das Nichtexistente. Das Nichtexistente aber ist nicht äquivalent mit _nichts_. Viereckige Kreise beispielsweise sind Nichtexistentes, dennoch aber sind sie nicht _nichts_ (sondern etwas, nämlich viereckige Kreise).



 

Reicht's nicht bald ?


----------



## ElNonsk (4. Januar 2006)

aph am 04.01.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 04.01.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu 2: Ja, das dachte ich mir schon.  
Zu 1: Das ist eben die Kunst. Wozu glaubst du brauchen wir die Theologie? Um die Bibel richtig zu interpretieren. Wie du aber richtig erkannt hast, besteht neben der Gefahr des "zu wörtlich Nehmens" auch jene der Überinterpretierung.  Wenn man anfängt zu behaupten, die Auferstehung Jesu sei nur die Metapher dafür, dass am Ende immer das Gute triumphiert (oder irgend etwas anderes), muss ich mich als Christ ehrlich fragen, ob ich dann noch glauben kann oder ob dies nicht nur eine große Selbsttäuschung ist, um der Realität nicht in die Augen sehen zu müssen.
Aber genau diese Überinterpretierung (wie auch das "Wörtlichnehmen") bekämpft die katholische Kirche.


----------



## gamerschwein (4. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 03.01.2006 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du einerseits von Blitzen , Feuer und Wasser redest , andererseits aber vom nichts , dann sind das zwei paar Schuhe!denn Blitze , Feuer und Wasser waren zwar unerklärlich , aber sie waren eindeutig existent , auch für die damaligen Menschen, auch waren sie davon ständig umgeben und so stand für sie fest , irgendjemand muss sie erschaffen haben! Dass das die Natur war , konnten sie ja nicht wissen.
Das ist beim nichts anders , es geht insofern über unseren Verstand hinaus, dass das nichts eben nicht existent ist, wir sind aber existent , also können wir gar nicht wissen ,was eine nicht existente Ebene ist, weil wir etwas nicht existentes ja gar nicht kennen, also macht es widerrum gar keinen Sinn das Nichts zu hinterfragen.
Aber ich bin hier nicht der studierte Philosoph, aslo lasst das Herrn Lesch klären!
Und um auf Gott zurückzukommen , es gibt einfach keinen!


----------



## crackajack (4. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 04.01.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das Gott unseren Verstand überschreitet, ist vollkommen logisch. Er ist allmächtig. Er steht über dem, was Menschen erfassen können. Da der Mensch selbst nicht allmächtig ist, kann er Gott auch niemals (vollständig) erfassen. Der menschliche Verstand allein genügt nicht.


Na dann lass endlich deinen Beweis für die Existenz Gottes rüberwachsen.
Ich will doch schließlich wissen, ob ich in den Himmel komme.
Gibt es den Himmel?
Weil die Hölle wurde ja irgendwann von der Kirche abgeschafft. Jedenfalls hat mein Religionslehrer, das behauptet.


> 2. Das "Nichts" ging ebenso wie Gott immer schon über den Verstand des Menschen. Das ist nicht erst jetzt so.


Also Gott existierte schon im Nichts?
Entstand er aus dem Nichts?
Der Urknall ist Gott?
Was ist Gott für dich? Alles (jegliche Materie und Energie) zusammen?
Sag das mal endlich.


> Wie kommst du dann zu der Ansicht, dass man in 2000 Jahren alles ergründet hätte (abgesehen davon, dass dies alles reine Spekulation ist)?


Er glaubt halt einfach dran.
Genauso behaupte ich, dass dein Glaube an Gott reine Spekulation ist, solange du mir nicht sagts, was du eig. unter Gott verstehst.

@Meinereiner: Hoffentlich bist du kein Lehrer. So übertrieben kompliziert wie du, erklärt sonst keiner etwas so einfaches.  viereckige Kreise,  AutoCAD kann das wirklich *g*


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 04.01.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meinereiner: Hoffentlich bist du kein Lehrer. So übertrieben kompliziert wie du, erklärt sonst keiner etwas so einfaches.  viereckige Kreise,  AutoCAD kann das wirklich *g*



Na wenn's so einfach ist, warum muss ich das dann trotzdem noch erklären? Ne, ich versuche schon, mich verständlich auszudrücken, aber da es hier nun mal um Themen geht, mit denen ich mich recht gut auskenne, versuche ich durch meine Formulierungen im Vornherein Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, die sich erfahrungsgemäß, würde ich gewisse Dinge anders ausdrücken, ergeben würden.

Statt von viereckigen Kreisen hätte ich auch von Einhörnern als nichtexistenten Dingen reden können. Das wäre aber problematisch geworden, da Einhörner womöglich doch existieren, wir sie lediglich noch nicht gefunden haben. Durch die Nennung aber von viereckigen Kreisen als Beispiel habe ich etwas genannt, was definitiv nicht existiert, denn die mathematische Definition von Kreisen verbietet schlichtweg, dass es viereckige Kreise geben kann.

Es ist also nicht alles unnötig kompliziert, was im ersten Moment danach aussieht; dass da mitunter der Bildungsposer rausguckt, kann ich nicht vermeiden. Aber was das angeht, bin ich ja auch nicht der Einzige hier^^


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (4. Januar 2006)

Kann mir mal einer von den überzeugten Christen meine Frage *sinvoll*
beantworten?
Wenn ihr so von Gott überzeugt seid , dann solltet ihr schon wissen warum er die Welt erschaffen hat.

Vielleicht hat er die Welt ja erschaffen , weil bei ihm im Fernseher nur Müll kam ; er hat dann BigBrother erschaffen nur halt größer und mit mehr Menschen.

Wenn die Bigbrother-leute die Produzenten anbeten würden fändet ihr das dann nicht seltsam?

Wenn die Erdbewohner Gott anbeten findet ihr das dann nicht seltsam?

Ohne Antwort auf meine Frage kann mich niemand auch nur im geringsten davon überzeugen , das Gott existiert.

Ps:
ICh habe nicht behauptet das in 2000 Jahren alles ergründet ist sondern nur das nichts.
Und das habe ich nur als Vergleich benutzt also kannst du nicht sagen das ich davon überzeugt bin.


----------



## aph (4. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 04.01.2006 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mal ... mir hat er auch schon unterstellt, ich sei generell schwer zu verstehen. Dass aber zum Verstehen immer zwei gehören, der Gedanke scheint ihm noch nicht gekommen zu sein.


----------



## IXS (4. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt von viereckigen Kreisen hätte ich auch von Einhörnern als nichtexistenten Dingen reden können. Das wäre aber problematisch geworden, da Einhörner womöglich doch existieren, wir sie lediglich noch nicht gefunden haben. Durch die Nennung aber von viereckigen Kreisen als Beispiel habe ich etwas genannt, was definitiv nicht existiert, denn die mathematische Definition von Kreisen verbietet schlichtweg, dass es viereckige Kreise geben kann.




Jetzt widerspricht er sich auch noch selbst


----------



## unterseebotski (4. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 04.01.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 04.01.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt viele Gruppen, die viel glauben.
Eine Gruppe glaubt laut D. Adams (niemand anderes als Douglas Adams), das Universum sei von einem übergalaktischen Lebewesen einfach ausgeniest worden. Am meisten fürchten sie die Ankunft des großen blauen Taschentuchs...
PS: ich glaub Genetiker waren auch im ersten Raumschiff...!


----------



## aph (4. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 04.01.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1: Das ist eben die Kunst. Wozu glaubst du brauchen wir die Theologie? Um die Bibel richtig zu interpretieren. Wie du aber richtig erkannt hast, besteht neben der Gefahr des "zu wörtlich Nehmens" auch jene der Überinterpretierung.  Wenn man anfängt zu behaupten, die Auferstehung Jesu sei nur die Metapher dafür, dass am Ende immer das Gute triumphiert (oder irgend etwas anderes), muss ich mich als Christ ehrlich fragen, ob ich dann noch glauben kann oder ob dies nicht nur eine große Selbsttäuschung ist, um der Realität nicht in die Augen sehen zu müssen.
> Aber genau diese Überinterpretierung (wie auch das "Wörtlichnehmen") bekämpft die katholische Kirche.



Also gilt nichts und alles? Und woher nimmt die Kath. Kirche die Authorität, entscheiden zu dürfen, was gilt und was nicht? Und wieso ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, dass sie gegen eine zu wörtliche Interpretation oder eine übertriebene "kämpfen"? Wenn das so wäre, hätte der Papst schon lange seinen Widerstand gegen Kondome aufgeben müssen.

Aber ich will hier gar nicht über die katholische Kirche speziell meckern, da kann mir keiner was erzählen. Insofern würde ein solcher Exkurs nix bringen.

Ich finde, du machst es dir mit Gott sehr einfach, wenn du ihn kurzerhand als nicht verstehbar bezeichnest, wenn du sein Wort als "zu interpretieren" auffasst usw.. Das wird mir langsam alles zu schwammig. Ich hoffe, dein "Beweis" wird nicht ebenso schwammig.

Im übrigen glaube ich schon, dass ich verstehe, was "nichts" ist. Wenn ihr das nicht könnt, eure Sache. *g*


----------



## TBrain (4. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 04.01.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer von den überzeugten Christen meine Frage *sinvoll*
> beantworten?
> Wenn ihr so von Gott überzeugt seid , dann solltet ihr schon wissen warum er die Welt erschaffen hat.
> 
> ...



Das sind die Fragen eines Kindes. Wenn das deine Vorstellung von einem Gott ist, ist mir schon jetzt klar warum du nicht an ihn glaubst.



> Ohne Antwort auf meine Frage kann mich niemand auch nur im geringsten davon überzeugen , das Gott existiert.



Es geht nicht darum jemanden zu überzeugen, sondern darum an etwas zu glauben. Für Beweise und Fakten sind die Naturwissenschaften zuständig nicht die Theologie.


----------



## Trickmaster (4. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage:
> Wenn Gott die Welt erschaffen hat ,
> wer oder was hat dann Gott erschaffen???
> 
> Komm Christenfront ich warte ^^




Stell dir mal vor das Universum (1-3Dimensional) ist eine kleine Kugel, dann ist Gott das noch größere Universum(1-99Dimensional), das die kleine Kugel umgibt. Um zu Wissen wer Gott geschaffen hat, müsste man doch erstmal wissen, wie er aussieht, aus was er besteht und du müsstest das nochmal größere Universum, das selbst Gott nicht kennt mit seinen Lebewesen und Planeten verstehen. Selbst das könnte sich nicht einmal die ganze Menschheit vorstellen, weil wir nur ein minimaler Teil von Gott sind und nur 2 dimensional denken können, während Gott 10-99 dimensional und zwischen 2-99 Dimensionen denken und bewegen kann und Gottes Schöpfer 99-Unendlich dimensional denken und bewegen und erschaffen kann. Kannst du dir so ein intelligentes Lebewesen vorstellen? Gottes Schöpfer geht über Grenze von Alles und Nichts und von Anfang und Ende. Unsere Vorstellungskraft ist zu gering um sich so ein "Lebewesen" vorzustellen und schon garnicht das "Ding", was ihn wiederum geschaffen hat. Gott weiß vielleicht auch nicht alles, wenn er nicht bei seinem Schöpfer nachgefragt hat. Die ganze Vorstellungskraft von Gott steckt in diesem und in seinem Universum zwischen der 1-99Dimension. 5 Dimensionen kennen wir Menschen schon und die bereiten Physikern schon kopfschmerzen.
Na, damit hast du nicht gerechnet. Die Frage sollte man auch nie Christen stellen, denn uns geht es um unseren Glauben an Gott und dass wir igendwann mal mit ihm "wirklich" zusammenleben werden.

Außerdem der komische Vogel der behauptet "Christ" zusein aber nicht an Gott glaubt. Weißt du eigentlich was ein Christ ist ? Christ ist man, wenn man an Gott und Jesus glaubt und nicht, wenn man hier und da mal nett ist. Dieses nett sein ist ein unabsichtiger Nebeneffekt und ich weiß von was ich rede ich bin nämlich von Anfang an gläubig und von meinen Glauben überzeugt und nicht gezwungen ein Christ der nicht an Gott glaubt kann gar kein Christ sein, sondern einfach nur ein guter Mensch.
*Christus* heißt übersetzt *der Retter* und nicht der Helfer. Christen sollen also Menschen vor dem ewigen Tod retten zu deutsch" m i s s i o n i e r e n".

P.S. Keine Angst ich missionier bestimmt nicht hier im Thread.. Ich vertrete lediglich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## crackajack (4. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 04.01.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 04.01.2006 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn dein Kind zu dir kommt und in dem Stil fragt, dann schickst du es weg und es soll die Antworten selber finden?


> > Ohne Antwort auf meine Frage kann mich niemand auch nur im geringsten davon überzeugen , das Gott existiert.
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht darum jemanden zu überzeugen, sondern darum an etwas zu glauben. Für Beweise und Fakten sind die Naturwissenschaften zuständig nicht die Theologie.


Also nach dem Motto: _Glauben heißt nichts (  ) wissen_ oder wie?
Also gibt es für dich keinen "sinnvollen" Grund zu glauben? Man glaubt halt oder eben nicht?
Und wieso soll man einen anderen nicht überzeugen, wenn man selbst der Meinung ist, das es gut ist und daher eig. auch der Meinunng sein müsste, der andere würde auch davon profitieren?
Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, also missioniert mal los. Ich habe im Todesstrafe-thread meine Meinung eig. um 180° geändert, also vielleicht schafft einer der Christen auch noch, dass ich zu einem Glauben finde.



			
				aph am 04.01.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ich_ versteh dich lediglich manchmal nicht. Generell??? Habe ich das je so geschrieben? 
Ich stelle das gerne richtig bzw. würde dich bitten den post zu korrigieren, (falls der gequotet wurde). Da ist mein Ego sicher nicht eingeschnappt, wenn du mir wirklich mal einen Fehler präsentieren könntest.
Und zum Verstehen gehören immer zwei. Also die Behauptung, dass ich das nicht wüßte, ist lächerlich. Wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass der Fehler bei deinen posts liegt? Ich hab dich doch nur gebeten mir manches genauer zu erklären, eben damit _ich_ es verstehe.
Also wirklich aph, manchmal versteh ich dich echt nicht.
Bist du immer noch genervt? Und sorry, dass ich das nicht per o-mail mache, aber das nervt dich ja.  

Und zum Verstehen von Meinereiner: den versteht man im Gegensatz dazu problemlos, nur das man seine Aussagen immer um 95% bereinigen muss, um den Inhalt herauszufiltern.  

Und ich denke mal IXS hat es ähnlich wie ich gesehen.


----------



## aph (4. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 04.01.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich_ versteh dich lediglich manchmal nicht. Generell??? Habe ich das je so geschrieben?
> Ich stelle das gerne richtig bzw. würde dich bitten den post zu korrigieren, (falls der gequotet wurde). Da ist mein Ego sicher nicht eingeschnappt, wenn du mir wirklich mal einen Fehler präsentieren könntest.



Aus dem CC-Vorschlags-Thread:



			
				crackajack am 02.01.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also großes Danke für die geistreichen posts, die im Gegensatz zu aphs Antworten eig. kaum Fragen aufwerfen. aph hat halt ein so fest verankertes Weltbild, das man nur nachvollziehen kann, wenn man selber die gleiche Meinung vertritt bzw. sich hinten und vorne selbst Gedanken zu seinen Aussagen macht.



Man beachte die rigorose Verwendung des Wörtchens "man" anstelle von "ich". 



			
				crackajack am 04.01.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Verstehen von Meinereiner: den versteht man im Gegensatz dazu problemlos, nur das man seine Aussagen immer um 95% bereinigen muss, um den Inhalt herauszufiltern.
> 
> Und ich denke mal IXS hat es ähnlich wie ich gesehen.



Meinereiner versteht meinereiner gut.


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Januar 2006)

IXS am 04.01.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte beinahe 100€ gewettet, dass dieser Einwand von dir kommen wird. Hätte ich das mal getan  . Aber wie auch immer: Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ein Widerspruch liegt hier nicht vor. Kreise nämlich sind *mathematische* Gegenstände. Die Mathematik aber ist ein auf Axiomen gegründetes Aussagesystem mit Schlussregeln. Ein mathematischer Beweis besteht demnach immer in einem Verweis auf das entsprechende Axiom. Wollten wir z.B. beweisen, dass alle Kreise die und die Eigenschaften besitzen, müssen wir einfach nur auf das entsprechende Axiom (in diesem Falle die Definition) deuten und sagen: „Schau, hier steht, Kreise hätten genau die und die Eigenschaften. Besäße etwas diese Eigenschaften nicht, so wäre es kein Kreis.“ Das ist auch der Grund, warum in der Mathematik nie Experimente durchgeführt werden müssen; ein mathematischer Beweis ist mit Papier und Bleistift zu erbringen. Hier läuft also alles genau so, wie du dir das mit den Definitionen vorstellst.

Demgegenüber gibt es die Beobachtungswissenschaften. Das sind alle die Wissenschaften, die sich mit Dingen in der Natur beschäftigen: Biologie, Chemie, Physik usw. In den Beobachtungswissenschaften aber gibt es keine Axiome, so wie in der Mathematik. Stattdessen wird hier versucht, bestimmte Regelmäßigkeiten in der Natur zu entdecken, welche dann zu Naturgesetzen formuliert werden. Aus diesem Grund muss in den Beobachtungswissenschaften, im Gegensatz zur Mathematik, experimentiert werden, denn ein Experiment dient dazu, eine vermutete Regelmäßigkeit in der Natur zu bestätigen. Wollten wir beispielsweise nachweisen, dass alle Steine unter den und den Bedingungen x nach unten fallen, so würden wir einige Male irgendwelche Steine den Bedingungen x aussetzen. Fielen diese Steine nun allesamt nach unten, so gehen wir davon aus, eine Regelmäßigkeit entdeckt zu haben und sehen die Aussage „Alle Steine fallen unter den und den Bedingungen x nach unten“ als bestätigt an.

Wie du siehst, ist so ein beobachtungswissenschaftlicher Beweis nicht mit Papier und Bleistift durchführbar, wie in der Mathematik. Das liegt eben daran, dass Naturgesetze nicht auf Axiome oder Definitionen zurückführbar sind, sondern der praktischen Beobachtung bedürfen, welche sie bestätigt (oder widerlegt).

Das nun im Hinterkopf, überlegen wir noch einmal, was ich denn geschrieben habe. Da wäre zum Ersten:



			
				Meinereiner am 01.01.2006 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Beobachtungswissenschaftliche Theorien als Definitionen zu betrachten, ist Schwachfug.



Und zum Zweiten haben wir:



			
				Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> die mathematische Definition von Kreisen verbietet schlichtweg, dass es viereckige Kreise geben kann.



Aha. Ich rede also einmal von beobachtungswissenschaftlichen Theorien und behaupte, dass diese keine Definitionen sind, und ein andermal rede ich von mathematischen Grundsätzen und behaupte, dass diese hingegen Definitionen sind. Ich rede also von zwei verschiedenen Dingen, doch von Einem das Eine, von einem Anderen das Andere zu behaupten, ist natürlich kein Widerspruch.

Du siehst also: Hier geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu, kein Widerspruch weit und breit zu finden – nur wieder ein Missverständnis.


----------



## mercury123 (4. Januar 2006)

> Zu dem anderen Punkt: Dass ich die göttliche Inspiration der Bibelverfasser anzweifele, muss ich dir nicht extra sagen oder? *g*
> Zu 2: Ja, das dachte ich mir schon.
> Zu 1: Das ist eben die Kunst. Wozu glaubst du brauchen wir die Theologie? Um die Bibel richtig zu interpretieren. Wie du aber richtig erkannt hast, besteht neben der Gefahr des "zu wörtlich Nehmens" auch jene der Überinterpretierung.  Wenn man anfängt zu behaupten, die Auferstehung Jesu sei nur die Metapher dafür, dass am Ende immer das Gute triumphiert (oder irgend etwas anderes), muss ich mich als Christ ehrlich fragen, ob ich dann noch glauben kann oder ob dies nicht nur eine große Selbsttäuschung ist, um der Realität nicht in die Augen sehen zu müssen.
> Aber genau diese Überinterpretierung (wie auch das "Wörtlichnehmen") bekämpft die katholische Kirche.




Unsere Meinungen gehen in Sachen Interpretierung wirklich Himmelweit auseinander. Aber seis drum.
Es ist richtig, dass Jesus oft in Metaphern redet, diese Tatsache kann man aber nicht dazu missbrauchen den ganzen Schöpfungsbericht (und alle anderen unbeliebten Stellen) seinem momentanen Weltbild anzupassen.
So könnte sich jeder seine eigene Wunschreligion zusammenschustern, was mit dem Untergang des Christentums gleichzusetzen wäre.
Es wird in der Bibel unmissverständlich gesagt, dass Jesus in Gleichnissen redet, ergo darf nicht alles, was von Ihm stammt wörtlich ausgelegt werden. 
Du übersiehst aber, dass der Schöpfungsbericht sowie der ganze Rest des Alten Testaments ganz klar keine Gleichnisse von Jesus sind. Deshalb sollte man diesen Teil der Bibel, falls nicht auf einen symbolischen Gehalt hingewiesen wird, natürlich auch wörtlich nehmen (wie kann sonst das Geschlechtsregister interpretiert werden, in dem verflixt viele Altersangaben enthalten sind? ). Du kennst vielleicht den Gummiparagraphen im Rechtswesen, im Gegesnsatzt zu einigen Katholiken bevorzuge ich die zwingenden Artikel.
Bitte verzeih meine vielleicht etwas agressive Wortwahl und denke vielleicht nochmal über diese Thematik nach.

MvG

mercury


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 04.01.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Verstehen von Meinereiner: den versteht man im Gegensatz dazu problemlos, nur das man seine Aussagen immer um 95% bereinigen muss, um den Inhalt herauszufiltern.
> 
> Und ich denke mal IXS hat es ähnlich wie ich gesehen.



Solange du die richtigen 95% herausschneidest, habe ich nichts dagegen. Nur leider haben einige Leute die Angewohnheit, immer am falschen Ende zu kürzen.


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Januar 2006)

aph am 04.01.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner versteht meinereiner gut.



Verdammt! Ich wusste, dass das mit diesem Nick nicht gutgehen kann


----------



## crackajack (4. Januar 2006)

aph am 04.01.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 04.01.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erwischt! oder?
Eine Zeile noch weiterquoten hätte nicht geschadet.


			
				crackajack am 02.01.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ....bzw. sich hinten und vorne selbst Gedanken zu seinen Aussagen macht.
> Will nur sagen: TheSinner kann *man (ich)* noch folgen, auch wenn die Aussage noch so kompliziert ist.


Man sieht, ich hab ja in dem Thread schon versucht die Kurve zu kriegen.  

Und selbst hier sag ich, dass die mans angebracht sind.
Man kann einer (jemand=ich) sein oder mehrere/die meisten Leute(jeder).  

Keine Sorge in ein, zwei Jahren versteh ich dich schon.  

Aber wenn du magst kannste die mans gerne gegen ichs austauschen.

PS:
Da das Off-Topic Müll ist, der mir eig. zuwider ist, erlaub ich dir meine posts in diesem thread zurechtzustutzen wo du magst.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (4. Januar 2006)

Manoman


----------



## gamerschwein (4. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 04.01.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 03.01.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähhh, du redest da von mir , oder?
Ich bin ganz und garnicht deiner Meinung , sondern denke da eher das komplette Gegenteil , aber naja , euch von Gott Bessessenen kann man eh nicht mehr helfen............


----------



## TBrain (4. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 04.01.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 04.01.2006 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn mein Kind zu mir kommt bekommt es die Antwort für ein Kind. Das was er will sind die Antworten auf Kinderfragen um sie dann mit seiner Erwachsenenlogik zu zerfleischen. 



> > Es geht nicht darum jemanden zu überzeugen, sondern darum an etwas zu glauben. Für Beweise und Fakten sind die Naturwissenschaften zuständig nicht die Theologie.
> 
> 
> Also nach dem Motto: _Glauben heißt nichts (  ) wissen_ oder wie?
> ...



Ich hab kein Interesse jemanden vom Christentum oder dem Glauben an Gott zu überzeugen, das überlasse ich lieber anderen. Warum ich an Gott glaube, was ich darunter verstehe hab ich schon früher in diesem Thread erklärt, du kannst gern danach suchen oder ich kram es auch selbst nocheinmal heraus.


----------



## IXS (5. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 04.01.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte beinahe 100€ gewettet, dass dieser Einwand von dir kommen wird. Hätte ich das mal getan  . Aber wie auch immer: Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ein Widerspruch liegt hier nicht vor. Kreise nämlich sind *mathematische* Gegenstände. Die Mathematik aber ist ein auf Axiomen gegründetes Aussagesystem mit Schlussregeln. Ein mathematischer Beweis besteht demnach immer in einem Verweis auf das entsprechende Axiom. Wollten wir z.B. beweisen, dass alle Kreise die und die Eigenschaften besitzen, müssen wir einfach nur auf das entsprechende Axiom (in diesem Falle die Definition) deuten und sagen: „Schau, hier steht, Kreise hätten genau die und die Eigenschaften. Besäße etwas diese Eigenschaften nicht, so wäre es kein Kreis.“ Das ist auch der Grund, warum in der Mathematik nie Experimente durchgeführt werden müssen; ein mathematischer Beweis ist mit Papier und Bleistift zu erbringen. Hier läuft also alles genau so, wie du dir das mit den Definitionen vorstellst.




Natürlich ist Mathematik in sich beweisbar. Trotzdem stellt sie auch nur eine Parallelisierung zur "reellen" Welt, wie das Wissen, was "wir" uns aneignen, um Dinge und Geschehnisse zu verstehen, dar.
Man versucht sogar die Wissenschaft zu rechtfertigen, indem man mathematische Formeln aufstellt, die Wiederum auf Annahmen basieren.
Über den Weg der Mathematik klingt die Wissenschaft auch gleich viel wahrer 
Immerhin werden Berechnungen über Jahrmillionen gemacht, obwohl man nur Erfahrungswerte der letzten 200 Jahre als Basis dafür nimmt. 

Naja.... Im Prinzip ist für mich die Wissenschaft auch nur niedergeschriebenes Rätselraten, wenn es um "unsere" Vergangenheit geht.
Ich denke, dass beide Versionen falsch sind: Die Geschichte der Bibel, sowie die Evolutionstheorie.
Trotzdem ist ein Rabe ein Rabe, und nicht Rabe/(Unendlich-1)  

Man muss sich halt klar machen, was "Wissen" ist und danach streben, es zu erweitern. Erst wenn das Wissen klar und erweitert genug ist, kann man mit mathematischen Mitteln die mögliche Wahrheit annähernd errechnen.
In deinem Fall habe ich so die Sorge, dass du mit dem Wissen im Alltag Probleme zu haben scheinst (ohne persönlich werden zu wollen). 
Mathematik scheint für dich wichtig, aber Wissen = Unwissen ?

Die Wissensbasis allgemein veranlasst uns zu debattieren, deswegen gibt es z.B. auch diesen Thread. 

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel einen unbegabten Musiker. Er ist seiner Meinung nach der perfekte Musiker. Fängt er aber  an zu singen, kreischen die Katzen auf der Straße.
Obwohl jeder zu ihm sagt: Du bist nicht musikalisch, bleibt er wahrscheinlich sein Leben lang für sich der beste Musiker der Welt....
.... oder, er sieht ein (lernt das Wissen darum) , dass in seinem Erfassen etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## crackajack (5. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 04.01.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 04.01.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wie ich deine Aussagen verstehe, glauben wir an denselben Gott?
Gott ist einfach die Bezeichnung für alles was ich (du auch?) nicht verstehe bzw. was dem Universum eine gewisse Logik gegeben hat?
Nur das ich mich nicht damit begnügen will und genau deswegen auch Kinderfragen für äußerst legitim halte. (Der Vergleich mit Produzent BB und den "Insassen" zu Gott und dem Universum ist genauso gut wie dein 2D/3D-Denken Vergleich.)
Also für mich ist Gott auch der Raum zwischen den Atomen, der Raum "außerhalb" des Universums, das Nichts vor dem Urknall....
Ich glaub ja auch an einen Jesus, Moses usw. und das die wirklich gute Menschen waren, aber ich kann mit der ganzen Bibel nichts anfangen, wenn sie so wischi-waschi-mäßig interpretiert werden soll.
Allein die Tatsache das nur Männer Pfarrer werden können und das sicher irgendwo in der Bibel drinsteht bzw. die Kirche das so rausinterpretiert hat,  ist ja schon Grund genug den Rest zu ignorieren.
Gibt es da eine Übersetzung? So deutsch-Bibel//Bibel-deutsch  
Und solange mir Gott nur mit "man muss(kann) halt an "ihn" glauben" erklärt wird, bleibt das FSM in meiner Sig. Außerdem das Wort ihn setzt ja schon fast ein Geschlecht Gottes voraus? Heißt es nicht richtig es?
Also wer will darf mich missionieren.   Ich rede auch gerne mit Zeugen Jehovas. 
Na mal sehen wie der Beweis von ElNonsk aussehen wird.


----------



## TBrain (5. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 05.01.2006 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich deine Aussagen verstehe, glauben wir an denselben Gott?
> Gott ist einfach die Bezeichnung für alles was ich (du auch?) nicht verstehe bzw. was dem Universum eine gewisse Logik gegeben hat?
> Nur das ich mich nicht damit begnügen will und genau deswegen auch Kinderfragen für äußerst legitim halte. (Der Vergleich mit Produzent BB und den "Insassen" zu Gott und dem Universum ist genauso gut wie dein 2D/3D-Denken Vergleich.)
> Also für mich ist Gott auch der Raum zwischen den Atomen, der Raum "außerhalb" des Universums, das Nichts vor dem Urknall....



Im Prinzip schon richtig, nur denke ich nicht dass man Gott irgendwelche menschlichen Eigenschaften zuschreiben kann oder sein wirken mit menschlichen Kategorien beschreiben kann. Gott kann (meiner Meinung nach) eben nicht langweilig sein, er kann nicht zornig sein, usw.

Das sind alles Gefühle eines Menschen.



> Ich glaub ja auch an einen Jesus, Moses usw. und das die wirklich gute Menschen waren, aber ich kann mit der ganzen Bibel nichts anfangen, wenn sie so wischi-waschi-mäßig interpretiert werden soll.
> Allein die Tatsache das nur Männer Pfarrer werden können und das sicher irgendwo in der Bibel drinsteht bzw. die Kirche das so rausinterpretiert hat,  ist ja schon Grund genug den Rest zu ignorieren.
> Gibt es da eine Übersetzung? So deutsch-Bibel//Bibel-deutsch



Also es können auch Frauen Pfarrer werden, in der evangelischen Kirche. Priester (kath.) können nur Männer werden. Ich bin ja evangelisch, das katholische finde ich etwas zu übertrieben, aber jedem das seine.

Zu einem Buch. Ich hab vor kurzem "Salz der Erde" von Ratzinger gelesen, das ist ein Interview mit den (nichtgläubigen) Journalisten Peter Seewald. Er stellt viele Fragen zum kath. Glauben (u.a. Frauen und Priester, Zöllibat, Verhütung, Zukunft der Kirche usw.) aus der Sicht eines außenstehenden und Ratzinger antwortet sehr verständnisvoll und auch sehr kritisch der eigenen Kirche gegenüber. Das Buch kann man ruhig mal lesen, es versucht nicht zu missionieren.

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/302-5826790-5742449

P.S. ich habe ein gebrauchtes, aber gut erhaltenes Exemplar (Taschenbuch) günstig abzugeben.


----------



## Trickmaster (5. Januar 2006)

gamerschwein am 04.01.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 04.01.2006 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, vielleicht sind einige besessen. Aber zumindest tappen wir nicht im dunkeln. Wir können uns sicher sein.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 05.01.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, vielleicht sind einige besessen. Aber zumindest tappen wir nicht im dunkeln. Wir können uns sicher sein.


----------



## Trickmaster (5. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 05.01.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 05.01.2006 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ja, vielleicht sind einige besessen. Aber zumindest tappen wir nicht im dunkeln. Wir können uns sicher sein.



was ich damit meine ist in 200 Jahren wird die Theorie wieder geändert. Irgendwann kann man sie nicht mehr mit der heutigen Theorie vergleichen und in 2000 jahren is die Evolutionstheorie eh wieder vergessen.

Zum Thema Himmel und Hölle.
1. Die Hölle, Fegefeuer und Co gibt es nicht.
2.Wenn man allein die letzten Kapitel der Bibel namens "Offenbarung" gelesen hat sollte man wissen, dass man nach der Bibel nur 1000 Jahre im "Himmel" sein wird bis eine neue "Erde" gemacht wird und man dort für immer wohnen wird.
3.Doch bevor man auf die neue Erde zieht muss alles Böse von Gott durch den ewigen Tod vernichtet werden
4.Es ist bisjetzt noch nicht klar was mit Himmel und Erde gemeint ist. Es könnten 2 Planeten, Galaxien oder Universen gemeint sein, da man früher gedacht hat das die Erde der Mittelpunkt des Sonnensystems ist und das das Universum nur so groß wie unser Sonnensystem wäre. Ich selbst glaube, das damit 2 Universen gemeint sind. Der Himmel ist das äußere größere Universum und die Erde ist unser Universum
5.Wie man so schnell in ein anderes Universum kommt? Nach der Bibel ist der Tod für Gläubige nur ein Schlaf in der die Seele nicht bei Bewusstsein ist, bis man von Jesus geweckt wird oder auch nicht, wenn man an ihn nicht geglaubt hat. Aufjedenfall wird man dann in etwas verwandelt, dass die physikalischen Kräfte des Universums nichts anhaben kann(also schneller als Licht ist und es auch schafft aus dem universum zu entfliehen).

Warum schreib ich das eigentlich? Es interessiert eh nur wenigen von euch.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 05.01.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.01.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre mit den Religionen passiert, wenn es da nicht die Schwächen/Ängste des Großteils der Menschheit gäbe (Angst vor dem Tod, der unbedeutenden eigenen Existenz, Aberglaube usw.).

Ich finds ja auch net schlimm, wenn jemand gläubig ist. Die meisten Religionen lehren ja auch viele Werte (für die man Religionen zwar nicht bräuchte, aber sie sind ein guten Werkzeug um die "dummen" Massen zu "kontrollieren"). Auch geben sie denjenigen Menschen beistand und Hoffnung, die eine Führung brauchen bzw nicht mit sich selbst klar kommen können.

Das Christentum, insbesondere die Evangelischen sind ja auf dieser Seite des Atlantiks durchaus vernünftig und wie die viele asiatische Religionen schaden sie der Welt/Menschheit nicht (mehr).

Nur sollte man die Gläubigen halt von jeder Wissenschaft fern halten. Sobald dann Themen wie Klonen oder Evolution kommen ist der Aufschrei wie in besten Ketzerzeiten groß und behindert den Fortschritt der Menschheit.

Wenn man als Mensch auf etwas Stolz sein kann, dann auf die ganzen Erfindungen und das Ansammeln von Wissen. Aber natürlich wird nur auf denen rumgehackt, die nicht ins Glaubensbild passen. Der PC könnte ja genauso gut die Leistung eines Gottes sein, der z.B. den Strom darstellt, aber nö, es muss ja bei der Natur der ID sein.
Das Ablehnen von Wissen/Erfindungen ist imo eine Beleidigung für alles, was die Menschheit (und nicht jemand "anderes") geschaffen hat.

Ohne das Mittelalter wären wir wohl schon viel weiter, dieser Abschnitt hat eine Menge Zeit gekostet und rate mal wegen wem.

Also genau wie die anderen Sekten auch, können die Weltreligionen gerne ihren Glauben ausleben, solange sie nicht den Rest der Menschheit behindern.


----------



## aph (5. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 05.01.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich damit meine ist in 200 Jahren wird die Theorie wieder geändert.


Na bloß gut, dass die Kirche noch nie die Interpretation der Bibel geändert hat. 



> 2.Wenn man allein die letzten Kapitel der Bibel namens "Offenbarung" gelesen hat sollte man wissen, dass man nach der Bibel nur 1000 Jahre im "Himmel" sein wird bis eine neue "Erde" gemacht wird und man dort für immer wohnen wird.
> 3.Doch bevor man auf die neue Erde zieht muss alles Böse von Gott durch den ewigen Tod vernichtet werden


Ähm, was ist denn mit den Christen, die vor mehr als 1000 Jahren gestorben sind?



> 5.Wie man so schnell in ein anderes Universum kommt? Nach der Bibel ist der Tod für Gläubige nur ein Schlaf in der die Seele nicht bei Bewusstsein ist, bis man von Jesus geweckt wird oder auch nicht, wenn man an ihn nicht geglaubt hat. Aufjedenfall wird man dann in etwas verwandelt, dass die physikalischen Kräfte des Universums nichts anhaben kann(also schneller als Licht ist und es auch schafft aus dem universum zu entfliehen).


Wo steht denn dieser Unsinn?
Außerdem trennte Gott so viel ich weiß Erde von Himmel bei der Schöpfung. Du meinst also, der machte dabei aus einem Universum zwei?




> Warum schreib ich das eigentlich? Es interessiert eh nur wenigen von euch.


Mich stört's nicht, ich hab schon als Kind gern Märchen gelesen.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (5. Januar 2006)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen habe, aber ich wollte unbedingt mal meine unbedeutende Meinung abgeben.
Meines Erachtens sind das alles Spinner(    ), die die Bibel als Grundlage für die Schulausbildung der Kinder nehmen wollen. Die Bibel mag zwar interessant sein, aber man kann doch die Menschen von morgen nicht mit Wissen aus einem 2000 Jahre alten Fantasy-Roman groß werden lassen! Zu solchem und ähnlichem Mist war letztens ein sehr interessanter Artikel in der "Zeit", fals die jemand ließt...


----------



## Meinereiner (5. Januar 2006)

IXS am 05.01.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ist ein Rabe ein Rabe, und nicht Rabe/(Unendlich-1)



Achja, darum ging’s ja ursprünglich mal^^. Natürlich ist ein Rabe ein Rabe, darum gibt es ja auch Klassifikationen in Art, Gattung, Rasse usw. Aber der Begriff „Rabe“ ist nicht annähernd so exakt bestimmt, wie z.B. die mathematische Definition eines Kreises. Während ein Kreis immer das bleibt, was die Mathematik sagt, ist das, was wir unter dem Begriff „Rabe“ verstehen, der Modifikation freigestellt und kann somit durch neue Erkenntnisse geändert werden (etwas analoges ist z.B. geschehen, als man in Australien schwarze Schwäne fand und so den Begriff „Schwan“ derart modifizieren musste, dass ein Schwan nicht mehr notwendig ein weißes Tier ist). So etwas würde mit den Definitionen in der Mathematik nie passieren.

Aufgrund dieser Möglichkeit, modifiziert zu werden, ist das, was wir unter „Rabe“ verstehen, keine Definition (das gilt für alle beobachtungswissenschaftlichen Phänomene).



> In deinem Fall habe ich so die Sorge, dass du mit dem Wissen im Alltag Probleme zu haben scheinst (ohne persönlich werden zu wollen).



Hehe, diese gewisse Abscheu, die ich gegenüber dem Begriff des Wissens (im Alltag wie in den Beobachtungswissenschaften) hege, kommt dadurch zustande, dass „wissen“ bedeutet, dass wir etwas wahres kennen. In den Beobachtungswissenschaften ist es uns aber nicht möglich, herauszufinden, ob unsere Entdeckungen wahr sind; ob wir also etwas wissen oder ob wir nur glauben, zu wissen. Ich glaube natürlich, wie die meisten anderen, dass die Erde etwa rund ist, dass Bakterien kleine, fiese Viecher sind usw., aber ob das auch wahr ist, das weiß ich nicht. Es ist daher genaugenommen auch nicht die Wissensbasis, die uns zu argumentieren veranlasst (würden wir alle wissen, bräuchten wir ja nicht mehr zu streiten, denn die Wahrheit ist freilich objektiv), sondern die Glaubensbasis. Jeder glaubt etwas anderes, darum gibt es Meinungsverschiedenheiten. Deine Behauptung jedoch, Naturgesetze u.ä. (bei uns stand die Aussage „Alle Raben sind schwarz“ dafür Pate) seien Definitionen, hebelt diesen Niemals-wissen-ob-es-wahr-ist-Aspekt völlig aus; daher mein Einwand.

PS: Wir alle sind auf die eine oder andere Art dieser unbegabte Musiker, von dem du sprichst. Ich persönlich sehe das aber eher als Vor- denn als Nachteil.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (6. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 05.01.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Christentum, insbesondere die Evangelischen sind ja auf dieser Seite des Atlantiks durchaus vernünftig und wie die viele asiatische Religionen schaden sie der Welt/Menschheit nicht (mehr).


Was sind bitte "die Evangelischen"?



> Nur sollte man die Gläubigen halt von jeder Wissenschaft fern halten. Sobald dann Themen wie Klonen oder Evolution kommen ist der Aufschrei wie in besten Ketzerzeiten groß und behindert den Fortschritt der Menschheit.


Echt? Ich schreie nicht Zeter und Mordio, wenn mir jemand mit der Evolution kommt- warum auch? Ich habe -wie die meisten Katholiken und auch der Papst- kein Problem mit der Evolutionstheorie. Außerdem: Wie viele Physiker, Chemiker, Biologen usw. sind oder waren gläubige Menschen? Hat sie das zu schlechteren Forschern gemacht? Einstein, Newton, Darwin- alles religiös verblendete Fanatiker?



> Ohne das Mittelalter wären wir wohl schon viel weiter, dieser Abschnitt hat eine Menge Zeit gekostet und rate mal wegen wem.


Die Bezeichnung "Dark Age" ist mittlerweile als (post-)aufklärerische Polemik entlarvt und wird der -wissenschaftlichen- Situation des Mittelalters nicht mehr gerecht.



> Also genau wie die anderen Sekten auch, können die Weltreligionen gerne ihren Glauben ausleben, solange sie nicht den Rest der Menschheit behindern.


Manchmal muss die Menschheit behindert werden, zu ihrem eigenen besten ...


----------



## Trickmaster (6. Januar 2006)

> Na bloß gut, dass die Kirche noch nie die Interpretation der Bibel geändert hat.


Ich kann auch nichts tun, wenn du das Buch der Mormonen mit der Bibel vergleichst. Außerdem wird die Bibel mehrmals mit dem hebräischen Original vergleichen damit auch keiner etwas falsches rein schreibt.


> > 2.Wenn man allein die letzten Kapitel der Bibel namens "Offenbarung" gelesen hat sollte man wissen, dass man nach der Bibel nur 1000 Jahre im "Himmel" sein wird bis eine neue "Erde" gemacht wird und man dort für immer wohnen wird.
> > 3.Doch bevor man auf die neue Erde zieht muss alles Böse von Gott durch den ewigen Tod vernichtet werden
> 
> 
> Ähm, was ist denn mit den Christen, die vor mehr als 1000 Jahren gestorben sind?


Hää?? da musst du wohl etwas falsch verstanden haben. Es macht überhaupt gar keinen Unterschied ob man vor 6000 tausend Jahren gestorben ist oder heute stirbt. Während man Tod ist hat man eh kein Zeitgefühl. Frag mal einen Menschen der nach einem kurzen Tod wiederbelebt wurde. Er fragt sich nur wie er so plötzlich ins krankenhaus gekommen ist.


> > 5.Wie man so schnell in ein anderes Universum kommt? Nach der Bibel ist der Tod für Gläubige nur ein Schlaf in der die Seele nicht bei Bewusstsein ist, bis man von Jesus geweckt wird oder auch nicht, wenn man an ihn nicht geglaubt hat. Aufjedenfall wird man dann in etwas verwandelt, dass die physikalischen Kräfte des Universums nichts anhaben kann(also schneller als Licht ist und es auch schafft aus dem universum zu entfliehen).
> 
> 
> Wo steht denn dieser Unsinn?


In der Bibel wird das natürlich anders beschrieben


> Außerdem trennte Gott so viel ich weiß Erde von Himmel bei der Schöpfung. Du meinst also, der machte dabei aus einem Universum zwei?


Hehe. Wo hast du denn den Quatsch gelesen ? Selbst nach der Wissenschaft wäre es völlig unmöglich erst einen Planeten zuerschaffen in dannn zu trennen und dann in ein Universum zuquetschen.
Er hat beide Universen gleichzeitig erschaffen (und zwar nicht aus dem nichts) genau mit den selben Lebewesen nur anstatt Menschen halt Engel, Cherubimen und Seraphimen. Der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Engeln ist das sie keinen freien Willen haben.  


> > Warum schreib ich das eigentlich? Es interessiert eh nur wenigen von euch.
> 
> 
> Mich stört's nicht, ich hab schon als Kind gern Märchen gelesen.


*Ja? wirklich?? Schön für dich!!!*
Warum müsst ihr hoffnungslosen Atheisten bloß immer auf uns zufriedenen Christen rumhaken? Neid? ich glaub schon.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind bitte "die Evangelischen"?


salopp gesprochen.
Die Evangelische Kirche.




> Echt? Ich schreie nicht Zeter und Mordio, wenn mir jemand mit der Evolution kommt- warum auch? Ich habe -wie die meisten Katholiken und auch der Papst- kein Problem mit der Evolutionstheorie.


Öhm, das habe ich doch gerade ein paar Sätze vorher geschrieben, dass viele Christen, vor allem in Europa, der Wissenschaft gegenüber offener sind.




> Die Bezeichnung "Dark Age" ist mittlerweile als (post-)aufklärerische Polemik entlarvt und wird der -wissenschaftlichen- Situation des Mittelalters nicht mehr gerecht.


das da kein Stillstand war, ist mir auch klar. Aber allein schon der öffentliche Austausch bei kontroversen Gebieten war ja nicht möglich. Oder willst du mir erzählen die damalige Kirche hat alle schön forschen lassen?



> Manchmal muss die Menschheit behindert werden, zu ihrem eigenen besten ...


 Wenn du mir noch erklärst, inwiefern
 Fortschritt und neues Wissen Nachteile bringen (und zweischneidige Schwerter wie die Kernfusion lass ich nicht gelten  )


----------



## Doc_Holiday (6. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 06.01.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt keine evangelische Kirche...




> Echt? Ich schreie nicht Zeter und Mordio, wenn mir jemand mit der Evolution kommt- warum auch? Ich habe -wie die meisten Katholiken und auch der Papst- kein Problem mit der Evolutionstheorie.





> Öhm, das habe ich doch gerade ein paar Sätze vorher geschrieben, dass viele Christen, vor allem in Europa, der Wissenschaft gegenüber offener sind.


Ich bezog es aber nicht auf mich, da ich kein "evangelischer" Christ bin.



> Die Bezeichnung "Dark Age" ist mittlerweile als (post-)aufklärerische Polemik entlarvt und wird der -wissenschaftlichen- Situation des Mittelalters nicht mehr gerecht.





> das da kein Stillstand war, ist mir auch klar. Aber allein schon der öffentliche Austausch bei kontroversen Gebieten war ja nicht möglich. Oder willst du mir erzählen die damalige Kirche hat alle schön forschen lassen?


Die Kirche des Mittelalters hat keine "Forscher" (unser heutiges Bild eines Wissenschaftlers gab es damals noch gar nicht) behindert- sie *war* die Forschung, alle Wissenschaftler waren zumeist Mönche. 



> Manchmal muss die Menschheit behindert werden, zu ihrem eigenen besten ...





> Wenn du mir noch erklärst, inwiefern
> Fortschritt und neues Wissen Nachteile bringen (und zweischneidige Schwerter wie die Kernfusion lass ich nicht gelten  )


[/quote]
Ich bin der Ansicht, dass der Mensch nicht alles tun sollte, was er kann. Daher sollte es in bestimmten Bereichen Verbote geben, etwa beim Klonen eines Menschen oder der Entwicklung noch effizienterer Massenvernichtungswaffen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 06.01.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum müsst ihr hoffnungslosen Atheisten bloß immer auf uns zufriedenen Christen rumhaken? Neid? ich glaub schon.



Wie wäre es mit Humanisten? 

und Neid ist es sicher nicht (wenn der Tatbestand des rumhackens erfüllt wäre) 

Ich z.B., bin sehr zufrieden. Mit der Gewissheit keinem falschen Gott bzw. Religion zu huldigen bin ich es gleich noch mehr 

Außerdem wäre mir neu, das alle Christen zufrieden sind. Gerade weil sie es nicht sind/waren/wären sind sie ja schließlich in der Kirche. Aber wie gesagt, wenn sie durch so etwas Hoffnung schöpfen können/müssen, dann kann ich ja nichts dagegen haben.
Es kann auch nicht jeder Alkoholiker von sich aus mit dem Trinken aufhören und ähnlich können nicht alle sich mit dem Existenzfragen selber beschäftigen/diese beantworten oder von sich aus glücklich sein.

Was er über die Bibel sagt stimmt nun mal, das Ding ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen, sondern viele Menschen haben lange Zeit daran geschrieben (naja, die Gebrüder Grimm waren aber fleißiger btw. :> ). Du kannst ihnen gerne glauben bzw. teilweise taugt die Bibel ja auch als Tugendleitwerk und es ist in den Geschichten auch die eine oder andere Moral versteckt.
Ich "glaube" aber nun mal auch nicht an Mittelerde oder Dornröschen sondern an Wissen. Hirngespinste der Menschen dagegen sind für die Unterhaltung gut geeignet.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine evangelische Kirche...


http://www.ekd.de/  



> Ich bezog es aber nicht auf mich, da ich kein "evangelischer" Christ bin.


war ja auch nicht NUR auf die bezogen 




> Die Kirche des Mittelalters hat keine "Forscher" (unser heutiges Bild eines Wissenschaftlers gab es damals noch gar nicht) behindert- sie *war* die Forschung, alle Wissenschaftler waren zumeist Mönche.


Ja, die das erforscht haben, was in das Bild des Glaubens noch hinein passt. Du stellst das gerade so dar, als hätte die Kirche nie Forschungen verhindert.



> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass der Mensch nicht alles tun sollte, was er kann. Daher sollte es in bestimmten Bereichen Verbote geben, etwa beim Klonen eines Menschen oder der Entwicklung noch effizienterer Massenvernichtungswaffen.


Tjo, nur das Problem ist, dass keiner alleine entscheiden kann(darf) was richtig oder falsch ist.
Klonen eines Menschen ist relativ unnötig, ich hab moralisch aber nichts dagegen. Aber viele Religionen lehnen ja auch therapeutisches Klonen oder die Forschung mit Hilfe von Eizellen/Embryonalem Gewebe ab.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (6. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 06.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, das ist die "Evangelische Kirche Deutschlands". Aber sie repräsentiert nicht mal annähernd alle die Christen in Deutschland, die sich "evangelisch", "lutherisch", "reformiert", "baptismal",
"neuapostolisch", oder "wieauchimmer" nennen.



> Ich bezog es aber nicht auf mich, da ich kein "evangelischer" Christ bin.





> war ja auch nicht NUR auf die bezogen


So kam es aber 'rüber ...



> Die Kirche des Mittelalters hat keine "Forscher" (unser heutiges Bild eines Wissenschaftlers gab es damals noch gar nicht) behindert- sie *war* die Forschung, alle Wissenschaftler waren zumeist Mönche.





> Ja, die das erforscht haben, was in das Bild des Glaubens noch hinein passt. Du stellst das gerade so dar, als hätte die Kirche nie Forschungen verhindert.


Daher gab es wohl auch so viele Alchemisten und Hobbysatanisten unter diesen "Wissenschaftlern" ... Ich stelle es keineswegs so dar, als habe die Kirche niemals die/eine Forschung behindert. Aber hier ging es lediglich um die mittelalterliche Kirche ...



> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass der Mensch nicht alles tun sollte, was er kann. Daher sollte es in bestimmten Bereichen Verbote geben, etwa beim Klonen eines Menschen oder der Entwicklung noch effizienterer Massenvernichtungswaffen.





> Tjo, nur das Problem ist, dass keiner alleine entscheiden kann(darf) was richtig oder falsch ist.
> Klonen eines Menschen ist relativ unnötig, ich hab moralisch aber nichts dagegen. Aber viele Religionen lehnen ja auch therapeutisches Klonen oder die Forschung mit Hilfe von Eizellen/Embryonalem Gewebe ab.


[/quote]
Wenn nicht die Religion(en), wer dann? Der Staat? Was dabei herauskam, haben wir vor rund 60 Jahren erleben dürfen ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 06.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spielst du jetzt auf Nazi-Deutschland an oder den Abwurf der Atombomben über Japan?

Und du meinst die Religionen (besonders in den USA) hätten das verhindert, wenn es öffentlich gemacht worden wäre? (was btw imo zur Abschreckung gereicht hätte, aber das führt wohl zu weit weg)
Warum hat die Kirche denn dann nicht damals das Herstellen von Kanonen oder Pistolen angeprangert/verhindert?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (6. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 06.01.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe nur an Nazi-Deutschland gedacht, aber der Atombombenabwurf passt auch.



> Und du meinst die Religionen (besonders in den USA) hätten das verhindert, wenn es öffentlich gemacht worden wäre? (was btw imo zur Abschreckung gereicht hätte, aber das führt wohl zu weit weg)


Ob sie es hätten verhindern können, weiß ich nicht. Sicher aber hätten sie es versucht.



> Warum hat die Kirche denn dann nicht damals das Herstellen von Kanonen oder Pistolen angeprangert/verhindert?


Wann damals?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Warum hat die Kirche denn dann nicht damals das Herstellen von Kanonen oder Pistolen angeprangert/verhindert?
> 
> 
> Wann damals?


Als man Schwarzpulver "umfunktionierte"


----------



## Peter23 (6. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 06.01.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 06.01.2006 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Genau, wie die Kirche in Deutschland den Holocoust verhindert hat?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (7. Januar 2006)

Peter23 am 06.01.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wie die Kirche in Deutschland den Holocoust verhindert hat?


Wie hätte(n) sie das machen sollen?


----------



## Meinereiner (7. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 07.01.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 06.01.2006 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sollte die Kirche i r g e n d e t w a s verhindern, bei dem sie Einfluss auch auf Nicht-Kirchenanhänger nehmen müsste?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (7. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 07.01.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 07.01.2006 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben, Danke Meinereiner.


----------



## Peter23 (8. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 07.01.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 07.01.2006 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also seid ihr der Meinung, dass die Kirche eh keinen Einfluß ausüben kann und daher überflüssig ist. 

Dann soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (8. Januar 2006)

Peter23 am 08.01.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 07.01.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Welchen Einfluss glaubst Du hätte(n) die Kirche(n) auf Hitler ausüben können? Welches Mittle hätte(n) sie gehabt, um den Massenmord an Juden zu verhindern?


----------



## Peter23 (8. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 08.01.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 08.01.2006 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na die ganzen Pfarrer, Frommen, Kardinäle und brave Kirchgägner hätten sich dagegen aussprechen sollen, das deutsche Mitbürger getötet, beträngt und misshandelt wurden. Auch gegen die Angriffskriege von deutscher Seite aus, hätten sie sich aussprächen können. Aber nein da haben sie schön die Fresse gehalten, komisch selbst wenn sie umgebracht worden wären, sie wären doch in den Himmel gekommen?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (8. Januar 2006)

Peter23 am 08.01.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also seid ihr der Meinung, dass die Kirche eh keinen Einfluß ausüben kann und daher überflüssig ist.
> 
> Dann soll es mir recht sein.





> Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Welchen Einfluss glaubst Du hätte(n) die Kirche(n) auf Hitler ausüben können? Welches Mittle hätte(n) sie gehabt, um den Massenmord an Juden zu verhindern?





> Na die ganzen Pfarrer, Frommen, Kardinäle und brave Kirchgägner hätten sich dagegen aussprechen sollen, das deutsche Mitbürger getötet, beträngt und misshandelt wurden. Auch gegen die Angriffskriege von deutscher Seite aus, hätten sie sich aussprächen können. Aber nein da haben sie schön die Fresse gehalten, komisch selbst wenn sie umgebracht worden wären, sie wären doch in den Himmel gekommen?


[/quote]
Die wenigsten Menschen verlangt es danach, Märtyrer zu werden. 
Einzelne Bischöfe und Priester haben sich gegen den Krieg und vor allem gegen die Massentötungen von Behinderten, Homosexuellen und auch Juden ausgesprochen (z.B. auch der Papst in der Enzyklika "Mit brennender Sorge", die wegen der Zensur kaum bei den Bischöfen und Priestern, und somit auch nicht bei den Gläubigen, ankam), bestes Beispiel dafür ist der sel. Kardinal von Galen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clemens_August_Graf_von_Galen#Zeit_des_Nationalsozialismus). Allerdings muss auch ich einräumen, dass zu viele Gläubige geschwiegen haben und von Galen leider eine Ausnahme war.


----------



## TBrain (8. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 08.01.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings muss auch ich einräumen, dass zu viele Gläubige geschwiegen haben und von Galen leider eine Ausnahme war.



Ich würde mal sagen, dass allgemein zu viele geschwiegen haben Gläubige sowie Nichtgläubige


----------



## Meinereiner (8. Januar 2006)

Peter23 am 08.01.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 07.01.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toll, wie schnell einem hier Worte in den Mund gelegt werden  . Etwas Einfluss ist nicht gleich kein Einfluss.

Was ich meine, ist, dass die Religion(en) z u w e n i g Einfluss haben und darum, genauso wenig wie ein einzelner Staat, über gut und böse entscheiden können (wir erinnern uns an die Ausgangsfrage).


----------



## Feuersalamander (9. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 08.01.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wenigsten Menschen verlangt es danach, Märtyrer zu werden.
> Einzelne Bischöfe und Priester haben sich gegen den Krieg und vor allem gegen die Massentötungen von Behinderten, Homosexuellen und auch Juden ausgesprochen (z.B. auch der Papst in der Enzyklika "Mit brennender Sorge", die wegen der Zensur kaum bei den Bischöfen und Priestern, und somit auch nicht bei den Gläubigen, ankam), bestes Beispiel dafür ist der sel. Kardinal von Galen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clemens_August_Graf_von_Galen#Zeit_des_Nationalsozialismus). Allerdings muss auch ich einräumen, dass zu viele Gläubige geschwiegen haben und von Galen leider eine Ausnahme war.



Zunächst haben sehr viele Bischöfe usw. die Machtergreifung der Nazis begrüsst!! (die hatten Angst vor den "gottlosen" Bolschewisten), also nicht geschwiegen sondern zugestimmt und begrüsst, in Ö hat soger der Kardinal Werbung für den Anschluss gemacht!! Auch die kath. Kirche hat während der NS-Zeit Zwangsarbeiter beschäftigt. Und nach dem Krieg haben sehr viele Nazis die Route Deutschland-Vatikan-Südamerika genommen.

Und zum Mittelalter, die Kirche hatte damals das sagen! 
Wer hat denn in der Spätantike die plat. Akademie geschlossen?
Wer hat in Alexandria die Bibliothek verbrannt?
Wer hat G. Bruno auf den Scheiterhaufen gebracht?

PS gerade aktuell: ein österr. Bischof setzt sich für das Verbot von Abtreibungen ein - damit die Frauen wieder beim Engelmacher verbluten - das ist wahre Nächstenliebe


----------



## Trickmaster (9. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 09.01.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 08.01.2006 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Feuersalamander am 09.01.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 08.01.2006 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch darauf hat die Bibel eine Antwort. In einem Buch darin, dass sich Daniel nennt hatte dieser Mann (ungefähr 400 vor Christus geboren) eine Vision: Er träumte von einer Satue, die die Zeitalter und die Weltreiche anhand seines Materials beschreibt. *Goldener Kopf*: Babylon, *Silberner Oberkörper*: Medien Persien, *Bronzener Rock *(oder was das immer sein soll): Griechenland, *Beine aus Eisen*: Rom und das letzte Zeitalter *die Füße aus Ton und Eisen*: Der Ton steht für Länder oder Reiche, die schnell zusammenbrechen im Gegensatz zum Eisen, der steht für Länder, die lange halten werden z.B. Deutschland oder Japan. Er hatte dann auch noch während des Traumes von Fabelwesen zu den dazugehörigen Reichen geträumt, die ihr Verhalten und ihren Untergang durch z.B. den Angriff des anderen Tieres beschreiben sollte. Aufjedenfall war das letzte Tier ein Tyrannosaurus mit 7 Hörnern auf dem Kopf, die die wichtigsten Stämme beschreiben sollten. In der Mitte des Kopfes wuchs ein kleines Horn, das drei andere Hörner von seinem Platz wegdrängte. Es sollte sich am meisten gegen Gott stellen. Theologen haben herausgefunden, dass dieses kleine Horn für den Papsttum, die Verschiebung des Ruhetags auf den Sonntag um sich von den Juden abzutrennen, die Kreuzzüge, die Hexenverfolgung und die betrügerische röm.-katholische Kirche der damaligen Zeit mit ihren Ablasszetteln und Korruptionen stand. Und nach der Bibel sollen noch ca. 300 Jahre vergehen bis man 100%ig wieder der allgemeinen Kirche (katholismus, evangelismus, adventismus, neuapostolismus) trauen kann.
Trotzdem bin und bleib ich Prottestant, weil sie sich nicht betrügen lassen (und deswegen entstanden sind), sich strenger an die Bibel halten, die Bibel nicht falsch interpretieren und nicht rund alle 90 Jahre einen stellvertretenden Jesus (den Papst wählen). man kann den Papst, die heilige Maria oder andere "Nebenrollen" der Bibel nicht neben Jesus bzw. Gott stellen. Doch die Katholen taten bisjetzt alles um ein paar Heiden oder was auch immer zum Glauben zuführen, sie zwangen sogar viele zum Glauben. Das ist nicht der Weg um andere Menschen dazu zubringen an Gott zu glauben, schließlich hat jeder seinen freien Willen. Deswegen müsste man es in den USA tolerieren die Evolutionstheorie mit zu unterrichten, aber zu sagen, dass es sich dabei um eine Theorie handelt denn es könnte alles möglich sein und nicht nur die eine Theorie an der nur ein paar Millionen Atheisten (Menschen die keine eine Religion haben) hängen.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (9. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 09.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] die eine Theorie an der nur ein paar Millionen Atheisten (Menschen die keine eine Religion haben) hängen.


a) wird eine Theorie nicht durch die Zahl ihrer Anhänger besser oder schlechter und
b) hängen durchaus nicht nur Atheisten der Evolutionstheorie an, ihr "Erfinder" war immerhin selber Theologe (womit bewiesen wäre, dass Glauben nicht zwangsläufig den gesunden Menschenverstand ausschaltet, was ja einige Leute hier vermuten lassen ^^)


----------



## Trickmaster (9. Januar 2006)

drunkenmonkey am 09.01.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 09.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu a) Wenn eine Theorie durch ihre Anhänger besser wird, versteh ich nicht wie eine These, (der Schöpfungsbericht) die soalt wie die Menschheit ist nicht auf euch Atheisten einwirkt ?
Wie gesagt kann auch alles möglich sein. Der Christentum, der Islam, der Hinduismus, der Buddhismus oder die Evolutionstheorie ? Wer weiß es schon.
zu b) An was glaubt Bush? An Gott. An was glaubt der Kucklucksklan oder wie auch immer der geschrieben wird? An Gott. An was glauben angeblich die vielen Selbstmordattentäter? An Gott. Und jetzt sag mir macht auch nur irgendeiner von denen etwas was GOTT gefällt ????


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 09.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch darauf hat die Bibel eine Antwort. In einem Buch darin, dass sich Daniel nennt hatte dieser Mann (ungefähr 400 vor Christus geboren) eine Vision: Er träumte von einer Satue, die die Zeitalter und die Weltreiche anhand seines Materials beschreibt. *Goldener Kopf*: Babylon, *Silberner Oberkörper*: Medien Persien, *Bronzener Rock *(oder was das immer sein soll): Griechenland, *Beine aus Eisen*: Rom und das letzte Zeitalter *die Füße aus Ton und Eisen*: Der Ton steht für Länder oder Reiche, die schnell zusammenbrechen im Gegensatz zum Eisen, der steht für Länder, die lange halten werden z.B. Deutschland oder Japan. Er hatte dann auch noch während des Traumes von Fabelwesen zu den dazugehörigen Reichen geträumt, die ihr Verhalten und ihren Untergang durch z.B. den Angriff des anderen Tieres beschreiben sollte. Aufjedenfall war das letzte Tier ein Tyrannosaurus mit 7 Hörnern auf dem Kopf, die die wichtigsten Stämme beschreiben sollten. In der Mitte des Kopfes wuchs ein kleines Horn, das drei andere Hörner von seinem Platz wegdrängte. Es sollte sich am meisten gegen Gott stellen. Theologen haben herausgefunden, dass dieses kleine Horn für den Papsttum, die Verschiebung des Ruhetags auf den Sonntag um sich von den Juden abzutrennen, die Kreuzzüge, die Hexenverfolgung und die betrügerische röm.-katholische Kirche der damaligen Zeit mit ihren Ablasszetteln und Korruptionen stand. Und nach der Bibel sollen noch ca. 300 Jahre vergehen bis man 100%ig wieder der allgemeinen Kirche (katholismus, evangelismus, adventismus, neuapostolismus) trauen kann.
> Trotzdem bin und bleib ich Prottestant, weil sie sich nicht betrügen lassen (und deswegen entstanden sind), sich strenger an die Bibel halten, die Bibel nicht falsch interpretieren und nicht rund alle 90 Jahre einen stellvertretenden Jesus (den Papst wählen). man kann den Papst, die heilige Maria oder andere "Nebenrollen" der Bibel nicht neben Jesus bzw. Gott stellen. Doch die Katholen taten bisjetzt alles um ein paar Heiden oder was auch immer zum Glauben zuführen, sie zwangen sogar viele zum Glauben. Das ist nicht der Weg um andere Menschen dazu zubringen an Gott zu glauben, schließlich hat jeder seinen freien Willen. Deswegen müsste man es in den USA tolerieren die Evolutionstheorie mit zu unterrichten, aber zu sagen, dass es sich dabei um eine Theorie handelt denn es könnte alles möglich sein und nicht nur die eine Theorie an der nur ein paar Millionen Atheisten (Menschen die keine eine Religion haben) hängen.


Also: 
1. Der Papst wird häufiger als alle 90 Jahre gewählt.
2. Weder der Papst noch Maria noch sonst ein Mensch stehen *neben* Gott. Bestenfalls *vor* Ihm, um Ihn für uns zu bitten.
3. Mission mit Gewalt kannten die Protestanten ebenso wie die Katholiken.
4. Protestanten ließen und lassen sich betrügen- von einem Menschen. (s.unten)

Würdest Du bitte die Quelle für diese -hahnebüchene!- Exegese des Buches Daniel nennen? Und bitte sage mir nicht, dass die evangelische, ach-so-bibletreue- "Kirche" diese Art der Auslegung stüzt, denn dann verliere ich auch noch den letzten Funken Respekt dieser Religionsgemeinschaft gegenüber ...

Von der "Überlegenhenheit" der Protestantismus mal ganz zu schweigen; nein, ich muss dazu etwas schreiben:

So, wie es nur einen Vater im Himmel, nur einen Jesus Christus und nur einen Heiligen Geist gibt, so gibt es auch nur eine Kirche. So, wie die Drei Personen Gottes durch das eine Band der Liebe vereint sind, kann es auch nur eine Gemeinschaft mir Gott geben, nicht mehrere. Gott will sammeln, nicht zerstreuen. Die vielen "Kirchen", die es zu Zeit zu geben scheint, widersprechen Gott, sie sind gegen Gott, dienen der Eitelkeit und der Lüge. Sie beruhen darauf, dass sich einzelne Menschen für wichtiger als die Gemeinschaft hielten. Das erkennt man noch ganz gut an ihren Namen, wenn es etwa um die Calvinisten oder Lutheraner geht. Andere "Kirchen" haben sich nach ihrer Nation benannt, wie etwa die Anglikaner, oder nach Teilen des Glaubens, die sie für besonders wichtig hielten, etwa die Baptisten oder die Evangelische "Kirche." Diese ganzen "Kirchen" sind entstanden, um eine Idee oder eine Person zu verherrlichen, nicht aber Gott. Die katholische Kirche heißt eben katholisch, allumfassend, universell.

"Ein Leib und ein Geist, wie euch durch eure Berufung auch eine gemeinsame Hoffnung gegeben ist; ein Herr, ein Glaube, eine Taufe, ein Gott und Vater, der über allem und durch alles und in allem ist." (Eph 4,4-6)

Zur Tradition bzw. angeblichen Bibeltreue der Evangelischen Christen:
Weitergabe heißt im Lateinischen Tradition. Darum setzt die Tradition fort, was Christus selbst begonnen hat. Der Glaube kann nicht von den Buchstaben der Heiligen Schrift abhängen, denn diese sind bedeutungslos, wenn ich nciht den lebendigen Christus kennengelernt habe. Wenn ich dagegen versuche, aus den Texten der Bibel Gott zu erkennen, dann sehe ich, dass jedes Buch der Schrift einen anderen Akzent setzt, dass der eine  Schreiber das eine, ein anderer das andere betont. Auch in den Evangelien finden sich verschiedene Geschichten, oder dieselbe Geschichte verschieden erzählt. Wenn ich nur das lese, sehe ich verschiedenes, teilweise widersprüchliches Zeug. Wenn ich aber Christus kenne, weiß ich, dass Christus mit jedem Menschen eine andere Beziehung hat.

So, bin mal gespannt, welchen Schaden ich der Ökumene im Forum dadurch wieder zugefügt habe ...


----------



## IXS (10. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> [viel gelöscht]




Sag' mal, was bringt einen eigentlich dazu, in der heutigen aufgeklärten Zeit, vom Menschenverstand zum Glauben zu Gott zu wechseln?


----------



## wirrwarr11 (10. Januar 2006)

IXS am 10.01.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viele brauchen eben etwas wodran Sie glauben wollen, wenn alles andere versagt und hoffnungslos erscheint.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Januar 2006)

IXS am 10.01.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag' mal, was bringt einen eigentlich dazu, in der heutigen aufgeklärten Zeit, vom Menschenverstand zum Glauben zu Gott zu wechseln?


Warum sollte da ein Widerspruch sein zwischen Vernunft/ Verstand und dem Glauben?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Januar 2006)

wirrwarr11 am 10.01.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele brauchen eben etwas wodran Sie glauben wollen, wenn alles andere versagt und hoffnungslos erscheint.


Ich glaube auch, wenn ich glücklich, hoffnungsfroh, zufrieden bin.


----------



## IXS (10. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 10.01.2006 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn du das nicht selber erkennst...


----------



## IXS (10. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wirrwarr11 am 10.01.2006 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich brauche nicht zu glauben, weil ich "weiß". 
.... und was ich nicht weiß, kann ich mir aneignen... nur "glauben" brauche ich deswegen nicht.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Januar 2006)

IXS am 10.01.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spar Dir bitte Dein arrogantes Getue und Antworte vernünftig auf die Frage.


----------



## IXS (10. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 10.01.2006 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dein Fehler ist es, in meiner Aussage Arroganz zu vermuten.
Vernunft und Glauben sind der totale Widerspruch.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Januar 2006)

IXS am 10.01.2006 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich *weiß* auch. Mein Glaube an Gott ist ein Wissen, Wissen um die Geborgenheit, die Gott gibt, Wissen um Seine Liebe. Aber einen -naturwissenschaftlichen- Beweis über dieses Faktum (für mich ist es eines) kann ich nicht liefern, ich kann mich auf meine Erfahrung berufen, die ich aber natürlich nicht teilen kann. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, es selber mal zu probieren.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Januar 2006)

IXS am 10.01.2006 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du schuldest mir noch immer eine Antwort. Und Deine Arroganz spricht im obigen Post noch immer mit.


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich *weiß* auch. Mein Glaube an Gott ist ein Wissen, Wissen um die Geborgenheit, die Gott gibt, Wissen um Seine Liebe.



Das hat nicht wirklich mit einem Gott zu tun. 
Du hast dieses Gefühl für oder von einem Menschen. Es wäre besser, diesen Menschen ausfindig zu machen. Mit Deiner Suche nach Gott tust du ihm/ihr wahrscheinlich weh.


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 10.01.2006 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

IXS am 11.01.2006 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach kath. Verständnis ist in einem "prunkvollen Gebäude" (einer Kirche)  Christus selbst zu finden- im Sakrament, in der Eucharistie. 
Und bitte: Als offensichtlicher Nicht-Christ solltest Du nicht mit Jesus-Worten argumentieren. Das kann nur schief gehen, da Christus -je nach Evangelium- teils widersprüchliche Aussagen macht: Er sagt z.B., dass er nicht gekommen sei, um das Gesetz und die Propheten aufzuheben (somit also auch die Blutrache (Auge um Auge)), andererseits aber sagt er auch, dass wer ohne Schuld sei, den ersten Stein werfen möge ... Und so weiter.  

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo es einen Widerspruch zwischen einem gläubigen und einem "vernünftigen" Menschen geben soll. Viele große Wissenschaftler waren und sind gläubige Menschen, z.B. Newton, Einstein, Darwin. Wo also liegt der Widerspruch?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

IXS am 11.01.2006 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sag mir nicht, was ich für wen fühle und was nicht! Das weiß ich wohl wesentlich besser als Du oder sonst ein Mensch!


----------



## Feuersalamander (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo es einen Widerspruch zwischen einem gläubigen und einem "vernünftigen" Menschen geben soll. Viele große Wissenschaftler waren und sind gläubige Menschen, z.B. Newton, Einstein, Darwin. Wo also liegt der Widerspruch?



 Der vernüftige Mensch zweifelt - aufgrund des Zweifels überprüft er und kommt so zu Erkenntissgewinn
Das darf ein Gläubiger nicht, er "muss" glauben, bes. das kath. Christentum ist ja eine sehr dogmatische Religion wenn man z.B. an die unbefleckte Empfängnis nicht glaubt ist man nicht katholisch.

 Einstein hat sich ja aufgrund seines Glaubens geweigert die Quantentheorie zu akzeptieren (Gott würfelt nicht) - ist also ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, Newton war Zeit seines Lebens überzeugt ein Genie zu sein - wegen seinem Horoskop auch kein gutes Bespiel.

Hier sieht man WEM die kirche nach dem WK II geholfen hat:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alois_Hudal


----------



## Meinereiner (11. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man erlangt neue Erkenntnisse nicht durch Zweifeln. Wer konsequent zweifelt, würde auch diese vermeintlichen Erkenntnisse anzweifeln und hätte am Ende gar nichts. Vermeintlicher Erkenntnisgewinn entsteht dann, wenn man aufhört, zu zweifeln und einfach als gegeben hinnimmt.


----------



## ElNonsk (11. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Der vernüftige Mensch zweifelt - aufgrund des Zweifels überprüft er und kommt so zu Erkenntissgewinn
> Das darf ein Gläubiger nicht, er "muss" glauben, bes. das kath. Christentum ist ja eine sehr dogmatische Religion wenn man z.B. an die unbefleckte Empfängnis nicht glaubt ist man nicht katholisch.
> 
> Einstein hat sich ja aufgrund seines Glaubens geweigert die Quantentheorie zu akzeptieren (Gott würfelt nicht) - ist also ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, Newton war Zeit seines Lebens überzeugt ein Genie zu sein - wegen seinem Horoskop auch kein gutes Bespiel.
> ...


Das ist mir noch nie passiert. Du zitierst eine Quelle, die genau das widerlegt, was du zu behaupten versuchst.

Zitat:
"In der Kirche machte ihn sein Eintreten für den Brückenschlag mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu einem Außenseiter, dem höhere Ämter verwehrt blieben."

Ich glaube da muss man nichts mehr hinzufügen. 

Und deine Aussage, dass Glaube und Vernunft diametral entgegengesetzt wären, disqualifiziert dich eigentlich schon als weiterer Diskussionspartner. Das Einzige, was du behaupten kannst (denn du stellst hier nur eine nicht zu beweisende Behauptung auf), ist, dass der Glaube nicht nur auf der Vernunft beruht.
P.S.: Ich komme schon noch zu den Gottesbeweisen. Lasst mir noch ein bisschen Zeit.


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach kath. Verständnis ist in einem "prunkvollen Gebäude" (einer Kirche)  Christus selbst zu finden- im Sakrament, in der Eucharistie.



Wo steht das geschrieben?



> Und bitte: Als offensichtlicher Nicht-Christ solltest Du nicht mit Jesus-Worten argumentieren. Das kann nur schief gehen, da Christus -je nach Evangelium- teils widersprüchliche Aussagen macht: Er sagt z.B., dass er nicht gekommen sei, um das Gesetz und die Propheten aufzuheben (somit also auch die Blutrache (Auge um Auge)), andererseits aber sagt er auch, dass wer ohne Schuld sei, den ersten Stein werfen möge ... Und so weiter.



Er sagte das mit den Steinen nicht, damit einer wirft, sondern damit die Leute verstehen, dass sie  kein Recht haben zu urteilen, weil sie selber nicht im Recht sind.
Das Problem liegt darin, dass jemand, der im Unrecht ist, jemanden verurteilen will, der im Recht ist, weil es für den, der im Unrecht ist, das Recht als Unrecht ansieht.


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir nicht, was ich für wen fühle und was nicht! Das weiß ich wohl wesentlich besser als Du oder sonst ein Mensch!




Für dich ist es scheinbar besser, an Gott zu glauben. Würdest du nämlich den "Mensch" kennen (also mehr darum wissen), wüsstest du auch um die Verhaltensmuster und der Anziehung zwischen Männchen und Weibchen.
Wenn du ein echtes Gefühl der Geborgenheit empfindest, heißt dass, dass dich ein anderer Mensch liebt. 
So einfach ist das.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Januar 2006)

mercury123 am 04.01.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zu dem anderen Punkt: Dass ich die göttliche Inspiration der Bibelverfasser anzweifele, muss ich dir nicht extra sagen oder? *g*
> > Zu 2: Ja, das dachte ich mir schon.
> > Zu 1: Das ist eben die Kunst. Wozu glaubst du brauchen wir die Theologie? Um die Bibel richtig zu interpretieren. Wie du aber richtig erkannt hast, besteht neben der Gefahr des "zu wörtlich Nehmens" auch jene der Überinterpretierung.  Wenn man anfängt zu behaupten, die Auferstehung Jesu sei nur die Metapher dafür, dass am Ende immer das Gute triumphiert (oder irgend etwas anderes), muss ich mich als Christ ehrlich fragen, ob ich dann noch glauben kann oder ob dies nicht nur eine große Selbsttäuschung ist, um der Realität nicht in die Augen sehen zu müssen.
> > Aber genau diese Überinterpretierung (wie auch das "Wörtlichnehmen") bekämpft die katholische Kirche.
> ...


Das ist ganz großer Käse.
Aber mehr war ja von mercury123 nicht zu erwarten. Da kann man auch mit einem Granitblock diskutieren. Das ist wenigstens spannender.


----------



## Feuersalamander (11. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 11.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> "In der Kirche machte ihn sein Eintreten für den Brückenschlag mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu einem Außenseiter, dem höhere Ämter verwehrt blieben."
> 
> Ich glaube da muss man nichts mehr hinzufügen.



Wurde diese Person exkommuniziert? 
Gabe es Konsequenzen (ausser dass der arme immerhin schon 1956 dann auf *öffentlichen* Druck hin als Rektor des deutschen Priesterkollegs zurücktreten musste?)
Auch ja und der Bischof von Genua war ja da auch noch dabei.....
Die kath. Kirche war ja eine tolle Wiederstandsorganisation 11 Jahre nach Kriegsende musste einer ihrer prominentesten Nazis als Hauptverantwortlicher für die Priesterausbildung!!! zurücktreten....


PS: Ein Dogma darf man in der kath. Kirche gar nicht hinterfragen, da dieses "eine von Gott geoffenbarte Wahrheit ist".


----------



## Feuersalamander (11. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 11.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Man erlangt neue Erkenntnisse nicht durch Zweifeln. Wer konsequent zweifelt, würde auch diese vermeintlichen Erkenntnisse anzweifeln und hätte am Ende gar nichts. Vermeintlicher Erkenntnisgewinn entsteht dann, wenn man aufhört, zu zweifeln und einfach als gegeben hinnimmt.



Wieso, wenn ich an etwas zweifle, versuche ich dieses zuwiderlegen bzw.  etwas anderes zu beweisen. 

Egal ob meine Zweifel berechtigt waren oder nicht, am Ende steht der Erkenntnissgewinn (es ist so oder eben nicht).

Das gibts bei der kath. Kirche nicht da heisst es:
Roma locuta, causa finita-Rom hat gesprochen, der Fall ist beendet


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

IXS am 11.01.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es reicht mir jetzt langsam! Zuerst sagst Du mir, was ich wirklich fühle, dann verneine ich diese Deine Interpretation und dann kommst Du und sagst mir, ich hätte keine Ahnung von zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen- geht's noch?! Wieviel arroganter willst Du noch auftreten, IXS?

Warum sollten sich die Liebe zu einem Menschen und die Liebe zu Gott ausschließen? Die Liebe zu Gott ist kann eine Geborgenheit sein- ob Du das einsehen willst oder nicht. Aber unterstelle mir nicht, ich hätte keine Ahnung von "Verhaltensmustern" von Mann und Frau!


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

IXS am 11.01.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Tradition- die mindestens ebenso wichtig ist wie die Schrift (s. meinen Post weiter vorne).



> Und bitte: Als offensichtlicher Nicht-Christ solltest Du nicht mit Jesus-Worten argumentieren. Das kann nur schief gehen, da Christus -je nach Evangelium- teils widersprüchliche Aussagen macht: Er sagt z.B., dass er nicht gekommen sei, um das Gesetz und die Propheten aufzuheben (somit also auch die Blutrache (Auge um Auge)), andererseits aber sagt er auch, dass wer ohne Schuld sei, den ersten Stein werfen möge ... Und so weiter.





> Er sagte das mit den Steinen nicht, damit einer wirft, sondern damit die Leute verstehen, dass sie  kein Recht haben zu urteilen, weil sie selber nicht im Recht sind.
> Das Problem liegt darin, dass jemand, der im Unrecht ist, jemanden verurteilen will, der im Recht ist, weil es für den, der im Unrecht ist, das Recht als Unrecht ansieht.


Entschuldige mal, aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich mir von einem Nicht-Christen die Bibel erklären lassen sollte. Da nutze ich doch lieber meinen eigenen Verstand, den ich -welch Wunder!- tatsächlich auch habe, sogar als gläubiger Katholik ...


----------



## wirrwarr11 (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.01.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wirrwarr11 am 10.01.2006 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte es auch nicht im negativen Sinne.
Ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung wenn du zufrieden bist.
Freut mich für dich, auch wenn ich nicht glaübig bin.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ein Dogma darf man in der kath. Kirche gar nicht hinterfragen, da dieses "eine von Gott geoffenbarte Wahrheit ist".


Das stimmt so nicht. Jedes Dogma muss, bevor es Gültigkeit erlangt, geprüft werden auf seine Vereinbarkeit mit der Lehre, der Schrift und der Tradition. Und auch nach dem "Inkrafttreten" eines Dogmas muss es stets weiter vermittelt und erkärt werden- ein blinder Glaube ist ein wertloser Glaube (I. Vatikanisches Konzil).
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht das Problem der Menschen mit einem Dogma- gibt es da irgend eines, dass das Leben unangenehmer macht? Oder schreien alle nur Zeter und Mordio, weil sie zu faul sind, sich die Mühe zu machen, dass Dogma zu verstehen?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts bei der kath. Kirche nicht da heisst es:
> Roma locuta, causa finita-Rom hat gesprochen, der Fall ist beendet


Tja, das hätte Rom (und ich manchmal auch, wenn ich mir den Unsinn angucke, den vor allem deutsche Theologen so verzapfen) sicher gerne. Fakt ist: Rom kann die Theologie nicht kontrollieren, dazu ist sie, vor allem im deutschsprachigen Raum, mittlerweile viel zu renitent dem Lehramt gegenüber geworden (ich weiß, wovon ich rede) und bedient zum großen Teil nur noch die menschliche Eitelkeit, nicht mehr die Wahrheit...


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht mir jetzt langsam! Zuerst sagst Du mir, was ich wirklich fühle, dann verneine ich diese Deine Interpretation und dann kommst Du und sagst mir, ich hätte keine Ahnung von zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen- geht's noch?! Wieviel arroganter willst Du noch auftreten, IXS?



Klasse... Kennst du noch eine andere Bezeichnung als "arrogant" ? Seit wann ist Wissen arrogant? 
Dann schreibe ich auch nicht von "zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen", sondern von dem am menschlichen Körper, das das Denken lenkt.





> Warum sollten sich die Liebe zu einem Menschen und die Liebe zu Gott ausschließen? Die Liebe zu Gott ist kann eine Geborgenheit sein- ob Du das einsehen willst oder nicht. Aber unterstelle mir nicht, ich hätte keine Ahnung von "Verhaltensmustern" von Mann und Frau!




Das ist ja fast wie einer Frau erklären zu wollen, warum Männer keine Slipeinlagen brauchen.

Zum IXSten Mal  :

Gott ist eine Erfindung des menschlichen Geistes. "Er" steht für alles Unbekannte, inclusive dem Unbekannten in einem Menschen selber.

Außerdem brauche ich kein gottgläubiger Christ zu sein, obwohl ich katholisch bin, da es für mich selbstverständlich ist, Christ zu leben, solange mein Überleben nicht gefährdet ist..
Im Gegensatz zu den Menschen, die sagen, sie seien Christen, feiern alles Schöne und beziehen Geld im Namen Gottes....

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, warum meine in "Nächstenliebe" gegebenen Tipps für dich  "arrogant" scheinen?


----------



## aph (11. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 11.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Man erlangt neue Erkenntnisse nicht durch Zweifeln. Wer konsequent zweifelt, würde auch diese vermeintlichen Erkenntnisse anzweifeln und hätte am Ende gar nichts. Vermeintlicher Erkenntnisgewinn entsteht dann, wenn man aufhört, zu zweifeln und einfach als gegeben hinnimmt.



Da beißt sich doch die Katze in den Schwanz oder?
Ohne Zweifel keine neuen Erkenntnisse, mit Zweifel keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse. Aber braucht man gesicherte? Ich für meinen Teil kann gut damit leben, dass mein Wissen nicht endgültig ist. Dogmen sind grundsätzlich schlecht. Wobei ... ich will das nicht endgültig festlegen. 

Das heißt nicht, dass ich meinen momentanen Erkenntnisstand vehement verteidige. Ich kann ja nicht bei jedem geringsten Zweifel schon umkippen. Je älter ich werde und je breiter meine vermeintliche Faktenbasis wird, desto schlüssiger wird mein Weltbild in sich und desto widerstandsfähiger. Dennoch bleibt es korrigierbar.
Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass ich nicht an meiner Fähigkeit zu logischem Denken zweifle, aber auch das tue ich gelegentlich.


----------



## Feuersalamander (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor es Gültigkeit erlangt ist es ja kein Dogma......
Mein Problem mit Dogmen, ist dass man diese nicht in Frage stellen darf, denn nur wenn ich etwas hinterfrage, anzweifle kann ich neue Erkenntnisse gelangen.
Und egal wie die Fakten sprechen, Dogmen werden unbedingt aufrechterhalten....


----------



## Meinereiner (11. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 11.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher, aber das, was für dich als Erkenntnisgewinn herauskommt, ist ja seinerseits wiederum bezweifelbar. Was durch diesen neuen Zweifel dann an Erkenntnis herauskommt, ist auch wieder bezweifelbar usw. Daher muss man irgendwann einfach "stopp" sagen.


----------



## Meinereiner (11. Januar 2006)

aph am 11.01.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 11.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, deshalb würde ich auch, wenn du mich nach meiner Meinung fragst, für einen Mittelweg plädieren. Zweifeln ja, aber nicht übertreiben. Insofern spielt der Zweifel natürlich schon eine Rolle bei der Erkenntnisgewinnung, aber das, was zu einer Zeit jeweils "Erkenntnis" genannt wird, ist gerade das, was nicht bezweifelt wird.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

IXS am 11.01.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich könnte es auch impertinent-joviales Gebaren nennen, also jupiterhafte Großkotzigkeit- genug Abwechslung? 
Was Du Wissen nennst, ist für mich bloßes Unwissen- umgekehrt siehst Du es aber auch so.


> Warum sollten sich die Liebe zu einem Menschen und die Liebe zu Gott ausschließen? Die Liebe zu Gott ist kann eine Geborgenheit sein- ob Du das einsehen willst oder nicht. Aber unterstelle mir nicht, ich hätte keine Ahnung von "Verhaltensmustern" von Mann und Frau!





> Das ist ja fast wie einer Frau erklären zu wollen, warum Männer keine Slipeinlagen brauchen.


Hm, ich denke, ich bleibe bei arrogant. Das trifft's doch am besten.


> Zum IXSten Mal  :
> 
> Gott ist eine Erfindung des menschlichen Geistes. "Er" steht für alles Unbekannte, inclusive dem Unbekannten in einem Menschen selber.
> 
> ...


Siehst Du die Widersprüche eigentlich nicht selbst? Du sagst, Du bist katholisch, hältst Gott aber für eine Erfindung. Interessant. Ich sage Dir: Du bist bestenfalls auf dem Papier katholisch, Du bist -mit dieser Überzeugung- nicht mal ein Christ, denn zum Christsein gehört der Glaube an Gott!


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, warum meine in "Nächstenliebe" gegebenen Tipps für dich  "arrogant" scheinen?


Lies diesen Satz nochmal und beantworte diese Frage selbst.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.01.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt so auch nicht: Das Unfehlbarkeitsdogma, "festgestellt" durch das I.Vatikanum und verkündet durch Papst Pius IX., galt theoretisch schon seit rund 1500 Jahren- es wurde "unausgesprochen" praktiziert, es war eine Lehrmeinung, die keiner Dogmatisierung bedurfte. Das änderte sich im Ultramontanismus- und ist heute einer der Stolpersteine auf dem Weg zur Ökumene, vor allem mit den orthodoxen Christen...


----------



## Elvis44 (11. Januar 2006)

Schalt mich hier mal ein!   
Hab zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber doch ca. 80% denk ich. Einer der besten Threads im gesammten Forum.   

@Doc_Holiday und den Rest

Du hast geschrieben, dass es nur einen Gott, eine "wahre" Religion gibt. Die evangelische Kirche, Lutheraner, usw. glauben ja nicht an Gott, sondern an einen Menschen oder Region/Ort oder was auch immer.
Zumindest hab es ich so verstanden, wenn dies nicht stimmen sollte hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden und du kannst meinen Beitrag hier gleich mal wieder vergessen!^^

Also:

1 Gott (der "richtige natürlich), 1 Glaube
folglich=> 1 Glaubensgemeinschaft
klar

Es gibt jetzt also die "Gläubigen" (soll nicht als minderwertig verstanden werden) und die "Ungläubigen".
Nach deiner Aussage nach, sind die "Ungläubigen" (auch Ev., Luth., Mosl., usw.) also fehlgeleitete Christen, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer an den falschen Gott glauben.
Richtig?

Wenn ich an die Schöpfungeschichte im AT so denke, muss es ja auch so sein. Der Mensch wurde von Gott geschaffen, folglich sind alle Nachfolgenden auch mit Gott verbunden oder sagen wir auf Grund dessen das es Gott gibt, am Leben.

Nur ich frage mich nur, warum es dann in der heutigen Zeit so viele verschiedene Religionen/Glaubensrichtungen gibt.
Gehn wir davon aus das Gott wollte das die Menschen "frei" ihren Glauben wählen dürfen.
Warum haben nun aber die Menschen überhaupt das Bedürfnis dies zu tun?
Adam & Eva wurden erschaffen und sie "wußten" das es Gott gibt, egal ob er sich ihnen in irgend einer Form auch gezeigt hat oder nicht.
Warum "wußten" es die nachfolgenden nicht? Sie MÜSSEN in irgendeiner Form mit Gott verbunden sein, schließlich hat ER sie erschaffen. 
Das widerum kann aber nicht sein, denn sonst würde in der heutigen Zeit nur  DIE eine Religion bestehen! Tut sie aber nicht!

Gehn wir davon aus die Menschen NICHT mit Gott verbunden sind, wie konnten die ersten Menschen (Adam & Eva, sind nur Namen, wichtig nur die "ersten Menschen") dann an Gott glauben? 
Eingebung? Hat Gott ihnen erst nach ihrer Geburt den Glauben geschenkt?
Wenn ja, warum schenkt er nicht ALLEN Menschen den "richtigen" Glauben? Deiner Meinung nach ja röm. kath.!

Ich finde es komisch das Gott somit absichtlich eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft schaffen wollte. Gläubige-Ungläubige

Verstehst du was ich meine? Das macht mich wahnsinnig! 
Du selbst sagst du weißt das Gott existiert.
Macht es dich nicht traugigund vielleicht auch stutzig, Menschen zu sehn, die nicht an Gott glauben, obwohl du genau weißt das es ihn gibt?! 
 


Paar Überlegungen von mir, wobei ich glaube das es anderen auch so geht. Glaube zwar nicht das mir hier im Forum wer Antworten geben kann, mit denen ich weiter komme, aber die obigen Überlegungen wurden von sonst keinem gepostet, sind meiner Meinung nach aber wichtig.


Thema Holocaust, 2.WK, usw.:
Mit 13 oder 14 bin ich zu meinem Großvater hin und fragte ihn warum er nicht am Sonntag mit Oma in die Kirche geht.
Da hat er mich ernst angesehn und gesagt: " Junge, wenn man in Stanlingrad war, will man in keine Kirche mehr gehn!"(nicht Wort für Wort, aber Sinn gemäß  )

Ich natürlich keinen Dunst von Stalingrad in dem Alter, paar Jahre später hab ichs dann überrissen.


----------



## IXS (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies diesen Satz nochmal und beantworte diese Frage selbst.




Ich werde folgendes tun: Diesen Thread nicht mehr aufrufen, da mir deine Polemiken zeigen, dass es sinnlos ist, mit dir über dieses Thema zu diskutieren.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

IXS am 11.01.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach,selber in von selbstherrlicher Jovialität durchsetzten Polemik schwelgen und sich dann verspannen, wenn entsprechend zurückgeschossen wird? Prima, mehr brauche ich nicht zu wissen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (11. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 11.01.2006 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schalt mich hier mal ein!
> Hab zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber doch ca. 80% denk ich. Einer der besten Threads im gesammten Forum.
> 
> @Doc_Holiday und den Rest
> ...


Auch diese "Kirchen" glauben -in der Mehrzahl- an der Dreifaltigen Gott. Aber der Glaube an Christus ist eben mehr als nur der Gottglaube. Es ist eben nicht alles eitel Sonnenschein und für die Ökumene keinesfalls ausreichend, wenn man sich auf diesen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner geeinigt hat (der Glaube an Gott) ...



> Also:
> 
> 1 Gott (der "richtige natürlich), 1 Glaube
> folglich=> 1 Glaubensgemeinschaft
> ...


Aus einem -sehr arroganten- Blickwinkel gesehen: Ja. Aber es steht mir -und auch sonst niemandem- zu, andere Menschen zu verurteilen, weil sie den Glauben an Christus nicht teilen. Das lehrt die Kirche auch so in der Konstitution "Lumen gentium" des II. Vatikanums und ich teile diese Meinung.



> Wenn ich an die Schöpfungeschichte im AT so denke, muss es ja auch so sein. Der Mensch wurde von Gott geschaffen, folglich sind alle Nachfolgenden auch mit Gott verbunden oder sagen wir auf Grund dessen das es Gott gibt, am Leben.


Die Bibel sagt "geschaffenen nach Seinem Bilde", also ja.



> Nur ich frage mich nur, warum es dann in der heutigen Zeit so viele verschiedene Religionen/Glaubensrichtungen gibt.
> Gehn wir davon aus das Gott wollte das die Menschen "frei" ihren Glauben wählen dürfen.
> Warum haben nun aber die Menschen überhaupt das Bedürfnis dies zu tun?
> Adam & Eva wurden erschaffen und sie "wußten" das es Gott gibt, egal ob er sich ihnen in irgend einer Form auch gezeigt hat oder nicht.
> ...


So einfach ist es nicht: Es steht dem Menschen ja frei, zu glauben oder nicht, und Gott respektiert das. Würde er dem Menschen den "richtigen" Glauben aufzwingen, wäre der Mensch nicht mehr frei- das will Gott nicht, es widerspräche Ihm. 
Warum Menschen glauben? Weil jeder Mensch über diese Welt hinaus angelegt ist; jeder Mensch fragt sich "Woher komme ich, wohin gehe ich?", und somit rückt die Frage nach Gott in den Blickpunkt.



> Gehn wir davon aus die Menschen NICHT mit Gott verbunden sind, wie konnten die ersten Menschen (Adam & Eva, sind nur Namen, wichtig nur die "ersten Menschen") dann an Gott glauben?
> Eingebung? Hat Gott ihnen erst nach ihrer Geburt den Glauben geschenkt?
> Wenn ja, warum schenkt er nicht ALLEN Menschen den "richtigen" Glauben? Deiner Meinung nach ja röm. kath.!


Er hat den Menschen den "richtigen" Glauben geschenkt in Jesus Christus und seiner Kirche. Aber er zwingt niemanden, diesem Glauben zu folgen (Zwangsmissionierung lasse ich mal außen vor; ich halte diese für nicht gottgewollt).



> Ich finde es komisch das Gott somit absichtlich eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft schaffen wollte. Gläubige-Ungläubige


Jeder Mensch kann selbst wählen, zu welcher Klasse er gehören will. Gott liebt die Menschen so sehr, dass Er sie sogar in ihr Verderben rennen lässt, wenn die Menschen es wirklich wollen; so sehr bindet er sich an den freien Willen, den Er den Menschen gab.



> Verstehst du was ich meine? Das macht mich wahnsinnig!
> Du selbst sagst du weißt das Gott existiert.
> Macht es dich nicht traugigund vielleicht auch stutzig, Menschen zu sehn, die nicht an Gott glauben, obwohl du genau weißt das es ihn gibt?!


Ich verstehe Dich sehr gut; schließlich musste ich den Prozess, diesen Weg zu Gott selbst machen- und er war und ist nicht leicht. Natürlich finde ich es trauig, dass Menschen von Gott nichts wissen wollen, ihn ablehnen und verleugnen. Aber ich habe nicht das Recht, ihnen vorzuschreiben, wie sie zu leben haben oder gar mein Leben (und meinen Glauben) zu teilen- wenn Gott es akzeptieren kann, dass man nicht an Ihn glaubt- warum dann nicht auch ich? 



> Paar Überlegungen von mir, wobei ich glaube das es anderen auch so geht. Glaube zwar nicht das mir hier im Forum wer Antworten geben kann, mit denen ich weiter komme, aber die obigen Überlegungen wurden von sonst keinem gepostet, sind meiner Meinung nach aber wichtig.


Deine Überlegungen sind gut und ich hoffe, meine Antworten bringen Dich wenigstens ein wenig weiter. 




> Thema Holocaust, 2.WK, usw.:
> Mit 13 oder 14 bin ich zu meinem Großvater hin und fragte ihn warum er nicht am Sonntag mit Oma in die Kirche geht.
> Da hat er mich ernst angesehn und gesagt: " Junge, wenn man in Stanlingrad war, will man in keine Kirche mehr gehn!"(nicht Wort für Wort, aber Sinn gemäß  )
> 
> Ich natürlich keinen Dunst von Stalingrad in dem Alter, paar Jahre später hab ichs dann überrissen.


Stalingrad- das Trauma einer ganzen Generation. So, wie viele Menschen nach Ausschwitz nicht mehr an Gott glauben können. Aber so schrecklich diese Ereignisse auch waren- sinnlos waren sie nicht. Etwas sinnloses widerspräche Gott- alles hat seinen Sinn in Gott, ob wir das erkennen können oder nicht. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt; auch, wenn das jetzt eher fatalistisch klingt.


----------



## Dimebag (11. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalingrad- das Trauma einer ganzen Generation. So, wie viele Menschen nach Ausschwitz nicht mehr an Gott glauben können. Aber so schrecklich diese Ereignisse auch waren- sinnlos waren sie nicht. Etwas sinnloses widerspräche Gott- alles hat seinen Sinn in Gott, ob wir das erkennen können oder nicht. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt; auch, wenn das jetzt eher fatalistisch klingt.


Findeste es nicht ein Bissken komisch, dass die katholische Kirche alles zurechtbiegt bis es in den Glauben passt?
Wenn ich mich im Bett verwesen lasse, ist das ok, weil es ja Sinn macht (muss es ja, weil Gott nichts sinnloses zulässt)? Findest du es nicht korrekter, sein Leben selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und Verantwortung zu tragen, für Erfolge genauso wie für Pleiten?
Nichts gegen den Glauben an einen Gott, geschweige denn Religionen allgemein  - aber diese Art von katholischem Extremismus suckt in meinen Augen total.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (12. Januar 2006)

Dimebag am 11.01.2006 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: Gott will nicht, dass wir gar nichts tun, nur rumgammeln und auf das Beste hoffen. Jeder Mensch ist mir Fähigkeiten ausgestattet, einzigartigen Fähigkeiten. Diese soll er auch nutzen. Wir sollen an der Welt teilnehmen, sie gestalten und vor allem den anderen Menschen helfen. Es ist zu einfach zu sagen "Hat nicht geklappt, ist Gott schuld" oder "War prima, das war Gott allein". Gott führt uns und leitet uns, aber nie gegen unseren Willen. Er lässt zu, dass der Mensch böses tut- weil Er die Freiheit des Menschen akzeptiert und nicht dagegen handelt.


----------



## aph (12. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: Gott will nicht, dass wir gar nichts tun, nur rumgammeln und auf das Beste hoffen. Jeder Mensch ist mir Fähigkeiten ausgestattet, einzigartigen Fähigkeiten. Diese soll er auch nutzen. Wir sollen an der Welt teilnehmen, sie gestalten und vor allem den anderen Menschen helfen. Es ist zu einfach zu sagen "Hat nicht geklappt, ist Gott schuld" oder "War prima, das war Gott allein". Gott führt uns und leitet uns, aber nie gegen unseren Willen. Er lässt zu, dass der Mensch böses tut- weil Er die Freiheit des Menschen akzeptiert und nicht dagegen handelt.



Ich sag mal so: Wenn man jemanden endgültig davon überzeugen will, dass Christen dogmatische, arrogante Menschen sind, deren Glauben es nicht wert ist, sich mit ihm zu beschäftigen, dann muss man ihn nur deine letzten 20 Postings lesen lassen. Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube, du schätzt momentan deine Außenwirkung extrem falsch ein.

Du drehst dir echt alles so hin wie du es brauchst. Einerseits haben bei Stalingrad offensichtlich Menschen nicht nach Gottes Willen gehandelt, andererseits sei das Geschehene Gottes Wille? Wenn er einen Sinn darin sieht (Gott), dann wird er es ja auch so gewollt haben. Oder hätte es auch dann einen Sinn gehabt, wenn die Situation friedlich gelöst worden wäre? Was ja nur von Menschen abhing, nicht von Gott. Widersprüche, die du nicht auflösen kannst.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (12. Januar 2006)

aph am 12.01.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Offensichtlich hast Du meine letzten 20 Postings nicht richtig gelesen- ich habe allenfalls arrogant auf Arrogantes reagiert. Außerdem schätze ich meine Außenwirkung überhaupt nicht ein, das sollen andere tun. 
2. Alles hängt letzlich von Gott ab. Ohne Gott keine Menschen, auch keine frei handelnden und denkenden. Ich sage nicht, dass die Geschehnisse bei Salingrad Gottes Wille waren; das waren sie sicher nicht, Er will nicht, dass Menschen sich gegenseitig umbringen und Er hätte eine friedliche Lösung sicher vorgezogen. Aber was hätte Gott tun sollen? Eingreifen? Das konnte er nicht, so, wie er z.B. auch den Tod Jesu Christi nicht verhindern konnte. 
 Du hast recht, ich kann einen gewissen Widerspruch nicht auflösen, das wird wohl niemand können; die Theodizee-Frage bleibt letzlich nicht beantwortbar.


----------



## Feuersalamander (12. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Alles hängt letzlich von Gott ab. Ohne Gott keine Menschen, auch keine frei handelnden und denkenden. Ich sage nicht, dass die Geschehnisse bei Salingrad Gottes Wille waren; das waren sie sicher nicht, Er will nicht, dass Menschen sich gegenseitig umbringen und Er hätte eine friedliche Lösung sicher vorgezogen. Aber was hätte Gott tun sollen? Eingreifen? Das konnte er nicht, so, wie er z.B. auch den Tod Jesu Christi nicht verhindern konnte.
> Du hast recht, ich kann einen gewissen Widerspruch nicht auflösen, das wird wohl niemand können; die Theodizee-Frage bleibt letzlich nicht beantwortbar.



Ich frage mich warum Gott, lt. Bibel 1x fast "seine" gesamte Schöpfung umbrachte, div. Städte und Völker ausrottete (weil sie ihm ein "Greuel" waren) und sich dann zurückgelehnt und sich Ausschwitz angeschaut hat.........


----------



## mercury123 (12. Januar 2006)

unterseebotski am 11.01.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 04.01.2006 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam sollte jedem hier klar sein, dass du absolut ALLES, was aus meiner Feder stammt IMMER als Käse bezeichnest.  Deshalb bitte ich dich unbegründete Beleidigungen künftig zu unterlassen.

MvG

mercury


----------



## Feuersalamander (12. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nicht, dass die Geschehnisse bei Salingrad Gottes Wille waren; das waren sie sicher nicht, Er will nicht, dass Menschen sich gegenseitig umbringen und Er hätte eine friedliche Lösung sicher vorgezogen. Aber was hätte Gott tun sollen? Eingreifen? Das konnte er nicht, so, wie er z.B. auch den Tod Jesu Christi nicht verhindern konnte.
> Du hast recht, ich kann einen gewissen Widerspruch nicht auflösen, das wird wohl niemand können; die Theodizee-Frage bleibt letzlich nicht beantwortbar.



Schön dass du weisst was Gott will! Hat ers dir gestern bei Kaffee und Kuchen verraten - so nach dem Motto Stalingrad war die Konkurenz von unten


----------



## Doc_Holiday (12. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 12.01.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass du weisst was Gott will! Hat ers dir gestern bei Kaffee und Kuchen verraten - so nach dem Motto Stalingrad war die Konkurenz von unten


Nein, wobei sich "der von unten" sicherlich über Stalingrads gefreut hat ...
Was wir von Gott wissen stammt von Jesus. Daher dürfen wir schließen, was Gott will und was nicht.


----------



## crackajack (13. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 11.01.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich komme schon noch zu den Gottesbeweisen. Lasst mir noch ein bisschen Zeit.


Wenn es diesem Monat nichts mehr wird, werde ich offiziell Buddhist.
Also geh deiner heiligen Pflicht nach und rette mich vor der Verdammnis.  

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein das Leichentuch von Turin oder das Jesus-video oder den Kelch vom letzten Abendmahl (natürlich in korrekter Holzausführung; indi lässt grüßen  ) oder sonstwas zu organisieren?

Oder willst du uns lediglich ein Foto von Gott zeigen. Die kenn ich schon:
1
2
3
4

Du steigerst meine Erwartungshaltung ja so, dass ich nur enttäuscht werden kann.  
Wäre besser gewesen, wenn du zuerst die Beweise präsentiert hättest und dann deine Ausführungen, was es überhaupt für Beweisarten gibt.


Damit ElNonsk nicht die ganze Arbeit alleine machen muss, hier ein mathematischer Beweis von Gott:
http://www.rpi.edu/~faheyj2/SB/COURSES/INTAI/C5PICTS/god.jpg


----------



## Feuersalamander (13. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuersalamander am 12.01.2006 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und wohin führten diese Schlüsse? Deus lo vult  - Gott will es Schlachtruf während der Kreuzzüge und des 30jährigen Kriegs....

Da ist es mir lieber nicht zu wissen was gott will.............


----------



## Doc_Holiday (13. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 13.01.2006 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da es aber immer Menschen sind, die schließen, machen sie dabei -mitunter fatale- Fehler. Auch Päpste. Der Glaube an Christus bedeutet ja nicht automatische Irrtumslosigkeit beim Handeln.


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 13.01.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ElNonsk nicht die ganze Arbeit alleine machen muss, hier ein mathematischer Beweis von Gott:
> http://www.rpi.edu/~faheyj2/SB/COURSES/INTAI/C5PICTS/god.jpg



[klugscheißmodus]

Das ist aber ein prädikatenlogischer Beweis - und ein schwachsinniger noch dazu.

[/klugscheißmodus]


----------



## crackajack (13. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 13.01.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 13.01.2006 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ElNonsk so tröttelt, muss ich mir halt selber "Beweise" suchen.

Hab ja ehrlich gesagt kA was auf dem Bild eig. steht.  
and WTF is _prädikatenlogisch_???


----------



## Feuersalamander (13. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 13.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es aber immer Menschen sind, die schließen, machensie dabei -mitunter fatale- Fehler. Auch Päpste. Der Glaube an Christus bedeutet ja nicht automatische Irrtumslosigkeit beim Handeln.



Also jetzt wirds komisch dachte immer ihr haltet den für unfehlbar...


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 13.01.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 13.01.2006 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prädikatenlogik ist einfach eine Logik, die es erlaubt, Gegenstände und ihre Prädikate (grob gesagt Eigenschaften) zu betrachten. Beispielsweise Sätze wie „Gabi ist dumm“, „Berlin liegt zwischen Rostock und München“, „Die Nordsee ist ganz schön kalt“ usw. „Gabi ist dumm“ wird dann einfach als „Fx“ hingeschrieben (F = ist-dumm, x = Gabi). Es gibt Logiken, die können sowas nicht (z.B. die Aussagenlogik).

Achja, der vermeintliche Beweis, den du gepostet hast, wird so gelesen (es geht dabei nur um die Zeilen, die mit 1), 2) und 3) markiert sind; der Rest ist Schmiererei):

1. Alles ist mit sich selbst identisch.
2. Also ist auch Gott mit sich selbst identisch.
3. Also existiert etwas, das mit sich selbst identisch ist und Gott ist.


----------



## aph (13. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 13.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es aber immer Menschen sind, die schließen, machen sie dabei -mitunter fatale- Fehler. Auch Päpste. Der Glaube an Christus bedeutet ja nicht automatische Irrtumslosigkeit beim Handeln.



Was ist jetzt eigentlich deine Aussage in diesem speziellen Streit? Ich sehe nur, dass du dich ständig hin und her wendest, wie es gerade passt.


----------



## Elvis44 (13. Januar 2006)

Eine weitere, generelle Überlegung:

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen Menschen sind Tiere. Genauer Säugetiere. Ich denke mal das werden nur wenige abstreiten.

Beobachten wir mal unsere näheren Verwandten, die Affen.
Ich denke wir haben noch bei keiner Affenart irgendwelche kultischen Zeremonien, besondere Beerdigungsrituale, Gebärden die auf so etwas wie Beten oder Meditieren hindeuten könnten, usw. , beobachtet.

Warum?

Ein Grund könnte doch sein, das die Affen ihr eigenes dasein, ihre Existenz akzeptieren. Eigentlich müssen sie auch nichts akzeptieren, aber so wie es aussieht, stellen sie auch nichts in Frage.

Und das könnte doch der Grund sein!?

Unser unaufhörliches "in Frage stellen". Genau das, was uns von den anderen Arten unterscheidet und uns wohl zu dem erfolgreichsten Säuger auf dieser Erde macht.
Wir setzen nicht auf starke Oberarme, mit denen wir uns gemütlich von Ast zu Ast schwingen können, nicht auf ein biegsames Rüchrat, das uns 80km/h laufen läßt, nicht auf ein feines Gehör das sogar unsere eigenen ausgeworfenen Laute, von Objekten reflektierend, wieder auffängt und uns so in stockfinsterer Nacht unsere Umgebung klar erscheinen läßt. Nein, wir setzen auf unser Gehirn, unsern Erfindungsgeißt, und um zu Erfinden muss ich Fragen stellen.

Nur diese "fragerei", scheint auch ein großes Loch zu hinterlassen. Eben was Doc_Holiday schon sagte, "Wer bin ich, wo komm ich her, wo geh ich hin?". Die Soziologoe spricht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, von Makrotheorien, die solche und ähnliche Fragen versucht zu beantworten. Warum besteht wo welche Gesellschaft, und wie funktioniert sie?

Mir scheint es so, als ob der Mensch einfach nicht mit seinem "blöden" *ichmussalleshinterfragenundherausfindenwarumessoist* klar kommt.

Bsp.: Mein Hund. Er kriegt jeden Tag von mir Futter. Er frisst es jeden Tag, es schmeckt ihm, mehr oder weniger. Auf jeden Fall weiß er, dass wenn er dieses Futter nicht mehr kriegt, wird er sterben. Jetzt ist es aber nicht so, dass der Hund wissen will, wo genau das Futter herkommt. Nein. Er bekommt es einfach, und das reicht ihm.
Was würde ein Mensch tun?
Ich denke, selbst wenn ein Mensch von irgendeinem anderen Wesen jeden Tag seine lebensnotwendige Nahrung auf demselben Platz vorfindet, würde er sich irgendwann denken: Wo kommt das Zeug her? Er würde hinausziehen, seine gesicherten 4 Wände verlassen und versuchen herauszubekommen wo es herkommt.
Ich nenn es mal Forscherdrang. ^^

Dieser Wissenshunger und sicher auch diese Selbstüberschätzung in Verbindung mit Eitelkeit und der Angst von dem was wir noch nicht wissen, könnten der Grund sein warum Religion/Aberglaube/Rituale entstehen.

Selbstüberschätzung deshalb notwendig, denn wer würde schon eine Expedition starten, wenn er vorher genau weiß das ers nicht überlebt.!?

Eitelkeit deshalb, weil nur Eitelkeit Schuld daran sein kann, dass die Menschen zumindest teilweise glauben, etwas "besseres" oder wertvolleres zu sein als alles andere auf der Welt. "Sind wir nicht was besonderes?"   

Nein!

Die Welt würde sich ohne uns genau so weiter drehn, Tiere und Pflanze auf der Erde genau so existieren, und die Sonne würde sicher auch nicht denken: "Ah verdammt, die Menschen sind ausgestorben, jetzt kann ich gleich aufhören zu brennen"

Wenn das nicht Eitelkeit/Selbstüberschätzung ist, was dann? ^^


Ich merk gerade, wie sehr mich das Thema schon wieder aufregt, besser ich häör auf, sonst is noch mein Kreislauf beleidigt! 

c ya


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 13.01.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Die Natur kennt keine Moral; ihr ist es egal, wofür wir uns halten.


----------



## Elvis44 (14. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 13.01.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis44 am 13.01.2006 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau, jedem ist egal woür wir uns halten, nur wir selbst nicht, das is ja das Problem!

Die "Natur" oder besser das ganze Universum existiert nicht, weil die Menschheit existiert! 
Nur ist es für viele schwer zu akzeptieren, dass die Menscheit, wenn man so will, nur ein Zufall sein könnte.
Es gibt unendlich viele Planeten in unendlich vielen Galaxien, ich bezweifle, das da nicht ein paar dabei sein könnten, auf denen Leben möglich ist! Wir sind denk ich nicht der einzige Planet, der genau die richtige Distanz zu einer Wärmequelle (Sonne) hat, und dadurch Leben möglich ist.
Nur können wir diese Größe, die Weiten des Universums nicht begreifen und glauben deshalb, dass wir Einzigartig sind.


Andere Frage:
Hat Gott eine Welt für uns konstruiert, die zeitlich begrenzt ist?
Ohne Zweifel ja!
Die Sonne wird in Millionen von Jahren erloschen sein, aber warum?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen eine Weelt zu schaffen die nicht irgendwann in sich selbst zusammenbricht?
Angenommen die Menschheit existiert so lange, dass sie das Erlöschen der Sonne erlebt, was dann?
Werden wir im Stande sein das zu verhindern? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Werden wir im Stande sein vielleicht auf einem anderen Planeten zu leben? Das wohl eher, aber warum das alles?
Wenn Gott mit seiner unendlichen Kraft das alles erschaffen hat, warum sollte er dann bei der Erstellung schon das Ende eingeplant haben?
Denn eines ist klar, wenn die Sonne irgendwann erlischt, ist das Werk Gottes auch am Ende. Die Erde, das Leben auf ihr, vielleicht die Menschen nicht, aber sonst alles. Und war es nicht so, dass Gott die Erde betrachtete mit ihren Flüßen, Gebirgen, Pflanzen und Tieren und DANN erst feststellte dass noch etwas fehlt, der mensch.
Somit müßte er sich doch auch für die Pflanzen,Tiere und die ganze Vegetation verantwortlich fühlen und nicht nur für den Menschen.
(davon ausgehend, dass wir den Tod der Sonne überleben bzw. es überhaupt bis dorthin schaffen)
Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass die kompette Tier- und Pflanzenwelt, sowie Gebirge und Flüße plötzlich davonschweben und im Vakuum existieren können, und isch irgendwann auf einem anderen Planeten wieder ansiedeln können.

Mehr als Eitel und Selbstverliebt das Ganze.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 13.01.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 13.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und nein. Unfehlbarkeit kann der Papst nur dann "beanspruchen", wenn er in Fragen der Moral oder der Lehre in Gemeinschaft mit der gesamten Kirche und in Übereinstimmung mit der Tradition spricht. Alle anderen Verlautbarungen des Papstes haben niemals einen unfehlbaren Charakter.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. Januar 2006)

aph am 13.01.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 13.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will sagen, dass auch die Kirche, die heilige römische Kirche, nicht fehlerfrei ist oder war oder sein wird- sie ist ja nur ein Provisorium, ein -zugegebener Maßen- recht dauerhaftes Provisorium.


----------



## Julkorn (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo leute!! Grüße vom Julkorn^^ Seids wieder dabei? Na vielleicht komm ich auch noch dazu. Muß grad büffeln. Nich weggehen!....
BTW Ich liiiiiiieeeeeeebeee Amerika  In dem Land ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Die sind nicht so krank drauf wie hier in Europa.
Bei Gott isses ja immer so, daß alles umgedreht wird. Die Ersten werden die letzten sein und die letzten die ersten. Und was groß ist vor den Menschen ist ein Greuel vor Gott. Wenn hier jemand am Anfang des Threads sagt, Amerika hätte keine Zukunft, dann muß ich lächeln. 
Gott segne Amerika! und George W. Bush und unsere Bundeskanzlerin. 

Fakt ist, daß ich aber auch heulen muß, wenn ich die Listen mit den Namen der bisher im Irak Gefallenen lese....Die sind für uns gestorben und für alle andern europäischen Strohköpfe. Ich wünschte die würden leben. Und ich wünschte daß die Verbrechen dieser Islamisten gesühnt werden. So oder so.

Greets Julkorn


----------



## ElNonsk (14. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 14.01.2006 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, jedem ist egal woür wir uns halten, nur wir selbst nicht, das is ja das Problem!
> 
> Die "Natur" oder besser das ganze Universum existiert nicht, weil die Menschheit existiert!
> Nur ist es für viele schwer zu akzeptieren, dass die Menscheit, wenn man so will, nur ein Zufall sein könnte.
> ...


Da wären wir wieder vom Punkt von vorhin. Also noch einmal zum Wiederholen. Gott ist allmächtig. Der Mensch ist das nicht. Wie soll also der Mensch, der nicht einmal imstande ist, alles Seiende zu begreifen, die "Gedanken" Gottes begreifen?
Nebenbei erwähnt: Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn die Erde einmal untergeht?
Übrigens erscheint mir deine Einstellung zum Menschen ziemlich materialistisch (nicht im ökonomischen Sinne gemeint). Stimmt das so? Oder, anders gefragt, ist für dich der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie?

P. S.: Für alle übereiligen! Die Gottesbeweise kommen noch. Da ich aber, anders als so manch anderer in diesem Forum   , auch noch ein reales Leben neben dem Internet führe, müsst ihr euch in Geduld üben. Tja, und da soll noch einer behaupten, Christen seien weltfremd.

P. P. S.: Es ist schon ziemlich witzig womit wir Christen in diesem Forum verglichen werden. Jemand, der noch nie etwas vom Christentum gehört hätte, müsste denken, dass wir alle Säufer, Kiffer und Verrückte sind. Wenn wir so weitermachen, dann steht wohl der baldige Weltuntergang vor der Tür, nicht wahr?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 14.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens erscheint mir deine Einstellung zum Menschen ziemlich materialistisch (nicht im ökonomischen Sinne gemeint). Stimmt das so? Oder, anders gefragt, ist für dich der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie?


Du bestätigst gerade wieder seinen Punkt der Eitelkeit.

Natürlich sind wir nur ein Haufen Materie, beeindruckend aufgebaut, aber das sind andere hoch entwickelte Säugetiere auch.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 14.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute!! Grüße vom Julkorn^^ Seids wieder dabei? Na vielleicht komm ich auch noch dazu. Muß grad büffeln. Nich weggehen!....
> BTW Ich liiiiiiieeeeeeebeee Amerika  In dem Land ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Die sind nicht so krank drauf wie hier in Europa.
> Bei Gott isses ja immer so, daß alles umgedreht wird. Die Ersten werden die letzten sein und die letzten die ersten. Und was groß ist vor den Menschen ist ein Greuel vor Gott. Wenn hier jemand am Anfang des Threads sagt, Amerika hätte keine Zukunft, dann muß ich lächeln.
> Gott segne Amerika! und George W. Bush und unsere Bundeskanzlerin.
> ...



Ironie? Provozieren? Ernst gemeint?

Ich hoffe auf die ersten beiden.


----------



## Enigma (14. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Julkorn am 14.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na klasse .... jetzt is er wieder da   
ich befürchte er meint das ernst


----------



## MikeToreno (14. Januar 2006)

soll halt jeder glauben was er will


----------



## Julkorn (14. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 14.01.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2006 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeaaaahh baby!!   


Spoiler



(ich spring manchen Ansichten und Meinungen so gern mit dem Arsch zuerst ins Gesicht.     "Neien, nein!Böser Julkorn! Du mußt nett zu denne sein. Die wissens doch nich besser." *ahhhh seufz*   Heul! )


----------



## Elvis44 (14. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 14.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Übrigens erscheint mir deine Einstellung zum Menschen ziemlich materialistisch (nicht im ökonomischen Sinne gemeint). Stimmt das so? Oder, anders gefragt, ist für dich der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie?




Jep haufen Materie!
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger!

Anscheinend bist du einer derer, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen, bzw. das zu wenig ist!
Was ist so schlimm daran?
Hab ich behauptet das ich es schlimm finde das die Erde irgendwann untergeht?
Ich finde das ganze nur lächerlich, wenn bei der Erschaffung schon das Ablaufdatum feststeht!^^
"So, ich geb ihm mal xy Jahre Zeit, beobachte interessiert, mal schaun was passiert!?" lol was soll das denn?


Warum können die Menschen nicht akzeptieren, was sie sind?! hmmm

@ Doc_Holiday:

Provisorium?
Meinst du damit, dass Gott oder ein "Sohn Gottes" wieder zu den Menschen kommen wird und die Kirche führen wird? oder meinst du ganz was anderes?

Soweit ich weiß, warten ja die Juden auf "DEN" Propheten, oder irre ich mich da auch mal wieder!?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 14.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Doc_Holiday:
> 
> Provisorium?
> Meinst du damit, dass Gott oder ein "Sohn Gottes" wieder zu den Menschen kommen wird und die Kirche führen wird? oder meinst du ganz was anderes?


Die Kirche "überbrückt" den Zeitraum bis zur Wiederkehr Jesu Christi; mit dessen Wiederkunft, der Apokalypse, brauchen wir sie nicht mehr.



> Soweit ich weiß, warten ja die Juden auf "DEN" Propheten, oder irre ich mich da auch mal wieder!?


Die Juden warten noch immer auf den Messias.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 14.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute!! Grüße vom Julkorn^^ Seids wieder dabei? Na vielleicht komm ich auch noch dazu. Muß grad büffeln. Nich weggehen!....
> BTW Ich liiiiiiieeeeeeebeee Amerika  In dem Land ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Die sind nicht so krank drauf wie hier in Europa.
> Bei Gott isses ja immer so, daß alles umgedreht wird. Die Ersten werden die letzten sein und die letzten die ersten. Und was groß ist vor den Menschen ist ein Greuel vor Gott. Wenn hier jemand am Anfang des Threads sagt, Amerika hätte keine Zukunft, dann muß ich lächeln.
> Gott segne Amerika! und George W. Bush und unsere Bundeskanzlerin.
> ...


So so, ich folgere mal:  
- Amerika ist groß vor der Welt, also ein Greul vor Gott. Prima, ich hoffe, diese sog. Christen da drüben in den USA sehen das auch so ...
- Die Amis im Irak sind nicht für mich oder sonst einen Europäer gestorben, sondern vor allem für's Öl und der Illusion, man können den Terrorismus mit Waffengewalt beseitigen. Alles, was die Amis da tun, ist den Hass auf sich und die restliche westliche Welt noch weiter anzufachen (Und das hat die Welt sogar begriffen- außer Dir und eben den Amis .... Erschreckend.)
und wagen es dann, von einem "göttlichen Auftrag", einem "Kreuzzug" zu reden!! 
- Nein, ich habe nichts gegen Amerika. Es ist ein wunderschönes Land. Das Problem sind die Menschen, die dort leben ... (  )
- Diese Zitate hier finde ich sehr hübsch:
"Die Vereinigten Staaten basieren in keiner Weise auf dem christlichen Glauben." 
(George Washington (1732 - 1799), 1. Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, Begründer der Unabhängigkeit der Vereinigten Staaten) 
"Der hundertprozentige Amerikaner ist ein neunzigprozentiger Idiot." 
(George Bernard Shaw (1856 - 1950), anglo-irischer Dramatiker, Nobelpreis für Literatur 1925) 

Aber wir wollen ja nicht polemisch werden, gell? 

"God's own country"- das ist nur mit viel gutem Willen noch eine Gotteslästerung ...


Oder habe ich die Ironie in Deinem Post übersehen? Ich hoffe es sehr ...


----------



## TBrain (14. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 14.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jep haufen Materie!
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger!
> 
> Anscheinend bist du einer derer, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen, bzw. das zu wenig ist!



Schonmal was von dem Spruch gehört, dass das Ganze mehr ist als die Summe seiner Teile?


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 14.01.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis44 am 14.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achja, so sind sie, die Reduktionisten. Solche Betrachtungen machen alles so schön einfach: "Halb so wild, dass deine Freundin gestorben ist; die war eh nur ein Haufen Materie."


----------



## Enigma (15. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, so sind sie, die Reduktionisten. Solche Betrachtungen machen alles so schön einfach: "Halb so wild, dass deine Freundin gestorben ist; die war eh nur ein Haufen Materie."


ja komm das war ja jetzt wieder klar, dass das kommen musste. du weißt genau dass es so nicht gemeint ist. 
wieso verstehst du das abwertend oder wertmindernt wenn gesagt wird, dass auch menschen nur aus atomen bestehen...
... und nur die anzahl und anordnung uns von ner kuh unterscheidet   

aber als christ fühlt man sich dann wohl zu bedeutungslos ?
drum lebt man auch für immer und ewig im sonstwo nach dem tod weiter, weil man sich ja von der kuh unterscheiden will .....  naja


----------



## Elvis44 (15. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 14.01.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis44 am 14.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie du schon sagst, ist nur ein Spruch!

Vorher Materialist, jetzt Reduktionist, immer dieses Schubladendenke.

Der hat diese Meinung, mal sehn, welchen -ismus gibts denn für den? Mal schaun...hmm, irgendwo muss ich ihn ja einordnen.

Naja...


Ich denke die Fragen, die ich hier im Forum gestellt habe, sind Fragen die sich jeder Mensch mal stellt. Nur im Gegensatz anderer, gebe ich mich nicht mit Antworten oder Sinnerkärungen (eigentlich sind es ja nur "Deutungen", und das alleine is schon unbefriedigend, eine Deutung, was soll ich damit?)
zufrieden die mir ein anderer mit angeblichen "Fakten" darlegen will.

Habs schon mal gesagt, das hinterfragen liegt denke ich in unserer Natur, manche könnens verkraften trotzdem nicht alles zu begreifen, andere nicht.

So seh ich das zumindest, vielleicht wird sich das im Laufe meines Lebens ja noch ändern.


Wichtig ist jedoch die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen, diese Entscheidung selbst treffen zu können! Ob nun so oder so, egal, hauptsache zufrieden mit seinem Leben und sich selbst!


P.S.: Nur eines nicht vergessen, basiert meine Überzeugung aus meiner eigenen heraus, oder hat sie mir ein andere Mensch aufgedrängt oder sagen wir anerzogen? Sollte sich mal jeder fragen, denk ich.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 14.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dachte ich es mir doch  
Deiner Ansicht nach ist der Mensch nichts anderes als Biologie und Chemie, und somit nichts anderes als eine (allerdings ziemlich komplizierte) Maschine.
Dem stimmst du zu - obwohl du das gar nicht könntest, wenn du recht hättest.

Eine Maschine spult ihr Programm ab - aber sie erkennt nicht die Wahrheit, noch nicht einmal die Wirklichkeit. Sie reagiert unter Umständen auf Eingaben (Knopfdruck, Videoaufnahmen oder Bewegunsgmelder usw.), aber sie kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).

Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. *Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.*
q. e. d.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist jedoch die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen, diese Entscheidung selbst treffen zu können! Ob nun so oder so, egal, hauptsache zufrieden mit seinem Leben und sich selbst!
> 
> 
> P.S.: Nur eines nicht vergessen, basiert meine Überzeugung aus meiner eigenen heraus, oder hat sie mir ein andere Mensch aufgedrängt oder sagen wir anerzogen? Sollte sich mal jeder fragen, denk ich.


Auh weh, da habe ich doch grade etwas in deinem Post übersehen, das mir meine Antwort sogar noch erleichter hätte. 
Du schreibst, dass der Mensch Entscheidungsfreiheit besitzt, aber auf der anderen Seite vertrittst du den Materialismus. Ich glaube fast, dass du dir nicht ganz im klaren darüber bist, was es bedeutet, "nur ein Haufen Materie" zu sein. Ist der Mensch nämlich nur ein Haufen Materie, so ist er dieser auch unterworfen, und kann damit auch gar nicht frei sein.
Genaueres: siehe oben.


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 01:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also diese Rechtfertigung ist ja nun wirklich fragwürdig. Wenn Elvis es nicht so meint, dass der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie sei und nicht mehr und nicht weniger, dann soll er es nicht so hinschreiben. Wenn er es aber doch so meint, dann bleibt der Einwand bestehen, dass eine derartige Betrachtung bestimmte Tatsachen einfach ausschließt.



> aber als christ fühlt man sich dann wohl zu bedeutungslos ?
> drum lebt man auch für immer und ewig im sonstwo nach dem tod weiter, weil man sich ja von der kuh unterscheiden will ..... naja



Erst fragen, dann schießen, mein Bester. Ich bin noch viel antireligiöser eingestellt, als diejenigen, die sich selbst Atheisten nennen; ich glaube noch nicht einmal an die Verbindlichkeit von Vernunft und Logik.


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 14.01.2006 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du so sehr nach einer Schublade schreist, musst du dich doch nicht wundern, wenn du sie bekommst.  Den Menschen _nur_ als Haufen Materie zu betrachten, ist nun einmal reduktionistisch und darüber hinaus einfach nicht haltbar (und das, ohne Gott oder Seele ins Spiel zu bringen, wie es einige zu glauben scheinen).


----------



## Elvis44 (15. Januar 2006)

Wo hab ich behauptet das der Mensch eine Maschine ist?

Wenn du s so überspitzt formulieren willst, gern, gehn wir davon aus das der Mensch eine "Maschine" ist.

Gut, eine sehr komplizierte, ohne Schrauben, Muttern oder ähnlichem. Unsere "Festplatte" kriegt nach der Geburt ein Programm installiert, das so ca. 10-12 Jahre braucht um erst so richtig zu funktionieren. Unser Programm kann selbstständig Dinge lernen, Entscheidungen abwiegen, wie wichtig sie für die selber angelernten (teils von den Elternt) Normen sind.
Kann auch bedeuten das man selber Schaden nimmt, um dadurch viell. für jemand anderen etwas zu erreichen.
Seh da kein Problem.

Warum?

Weil wir dann sowieso in einer Maschinenwelt leben! Rundherum sind Maschinen, Tiere,Pflanzen, ja sogar Wasser Gebirge, einfach alles.
Dann ist es eben so, und wir leben trotzdem glücklich und zufrieden.

Matrix?   


Und El_Nonsk, 
q.e.d ? lol
Deine Gottesbeweise sind meiner Meinung nach zu vergessen.
Mathematik ist eine Sprache, genau so gut könntest du mit den 52 Seiten hier im Forum, also in Textform irgendwas versuchen zu beweisen.
Mathematik ist eine Sprache, von Menschen erschaffen, die Regeln der Mathematik haben wir selbst definiert, und öfters mal wieder geändert, also wie willst du damit irgendetwas beweisen?
Einstein-Newton, beide stellten Formeln/Theorien auf, die für sich alleine stimmen, aber auf gleichen Nenner bringen kann man sie nicht, obwohl Beobachtungen/Versuche bweweisen das sie stimmen.
Bsp. Relativitätstheorie - Quantenmechanik


----------



## Elvis44 (15. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich seh nicht wo ein Wiederspruch sein soll?
Ja dann sind wir Materie unterworfen, und?

Wenn ich mir in die Hand schenide blute ich ja auch! Oder?
(du siehst also, ich kann auch mit irgendwelchen Phrasen um mich schmeißen )

Hochmut, Eitelkeit, etwas sein zu wollen das wir nicht sind, denke doch zumindest eines davon ist eine Todsünde, viel Spaß in der Hölle!   

Wenn wir alle Gottes Wille unterworfen wären, würde es keine Armut, Gewalt, Hunger, usw. geben. Gibt es aber.
Folglich müssen wir wem andere unterworfen sein.
Uns selbst!?
hmm...
Wir (als "Haufen" Materie) wollen andere Materie besitzen/absorbieren, sprich essen, Macht, um uns selbst reproduzieren zu können.
Aber warum wollen wir das? Was treibt uns an? Gottes Wille?

Dann ist alles negative bzw. positive Gottes Wille, d.h. wir glauben an jemanden der uns so etwas wie Liebe, Geborgenheit, Nahrung usw., aber auch Hass, Mord, Genozid, usw. aufzwingt.
Trifft eher die Definition einer Maschine, imo.
Wie abartig ist das denn? 
Jemand anderen dafür zu verantworten, was für Arschlöcher wir doch sind.
"Kann nix dafür, Gott wollte es so! Er wollte das deine Freundin stirbt, sry!"
und dann gleich ne Portion "Beruhigung" dazu "Aber sie is jetzt an einem besseren Ort!" 
LOL

Warum sind wir nicht von Anfang an einem besseren Ort? Abartig
Die einzige Erklärung erscheint mir doch die, dass das HIER der einziege Ort ist, denn sonst hätte er gar keine daseins Berechtigung.


----------



## TBrain (15. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Fragen, die ich hier im Forum gestellt habe, sind Fragen die sich jeder Mensch mal stellt. Nur im Gegensatz anderer, gebe ich mich nicht mit Antworten oder Sinnerkärungen (eigentlich sind es ja nur "Deutungen", und das alleine is schon unbefriedigend, eine Deutung, was soll ich damit?)
> zufrieden die mir ein anderer mit angeblichen "Fakten" darlegen will.



So wie ich das seh' bist du es, der sich mit einfachen Erklärungen zufrieden gibt! Du sagst einfach der Mensch besteht aus Atomen, deren Wechselwirkungen bestimmen unser sein, eine einfachere Weltanschauung gibt es beinahe nicht!



> Habs schon mal gesagt, das hinterfragen liegt denke ich in unserer Natur, manche könnens verkraften trotzdem nicht alles zu begreifen, andere nicht.



Was heist verkraften? Wieso sollte ich diese Atom-Wechselwirkungsidee akzeptieren oder annehmen, wo ich doch offensichtlich sehe, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## Enigma (15. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also diese Rechtfertigung ist ja nun wirklich fragwürdig. Wenn Elvis es nicht so meint, dass der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie sei und nicht mehr und nicht weniger, dann soll er es nicht so hinschreiben. Wenn er es aber doch so meint, dann bleibt der Einwand bestehen, dass eine derartige Betrachtung bestimmte Tatsachen einfach ausschließt.
> ...
> Wenn du so sehr nach einer Schublade schreist, musst du dich doch nicht wundern, wenn du sie bekommst.   Den Menschen nur als Haufen Materie zu betrachten, ist nun einmal reduktionistisch und darüber hinaus einfach nicht haltbar (und das, ohne Gott oder Seele ins Spiel zu bringen, wie es einige zu glauben scheinen).



dann klär mich halt auf..... ich bin ja lernwillig   
mir ist nicht ganz klar aus was für einem "mehr" der mensch noch bestehen soll, dass er sich derartig von dem rest der natur abhebt?
wie gesagt, ich finde das in keiner weise herabwürdigend oder wertmindernt, wenn ich behaupte, dass ein mensch den gleichen prinzipiellen aufbau wie jedes andere säugetier hat .... nur halt mit nem einzigartig hochentwickelten hirn, dass er sich selber wahrnimmt und für etwas besonderes hält.  
--> is das dieses mehr ?


----------



## Elvis44 (15. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 15.01.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wer sagt das eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Atomen besteht?
Wer sagt das es nicht andere "Kräfte" gibt? Ich meine damit welche, die den Naturgesetzen unterworfen sind. Das diese Naturgesetze zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon bekannt sind bezweifle ich aber.
Also kein allmächtiges Wesen, genannt Gott, der alles verändern kann wie er es will, nein so etwas gibt es glaub ich nicht.
Diese Vorstellung finde ich zu abartig, siehe oben.

2 Massen ziehen sich an
Lernt jeder in Physik.Aber warum?
Warum also nicht auch eine ähnliche Wechselwirkung, nur um Faktor n verkleinert?


Ehrlich, keiner weiß, wie was warum, aber die Geschichte mit dem Allmächtigen wird immer unwahrscheinlicher, je länger die Menschheit existiert. 
Warum?
Weil wir immer neue Dinge entdecken, die wir uns früher mit Gott erklärt haben und ausserdem, je länger die Wiedergeburt Christi ausbleibt desto kleiner wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese Ereignis tatsächlich eintritt.
Statistisch gesehn^^


----------



## Elvis44 (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist mir irgendwie sympatisch! )


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 15.01.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll man absichtlich etwas Komplizierteres anstatt die Wahrheit nehmen  (wobei sich natürlich bei so einer Anschauung die ungeliebten Wahrheiten besser verstecken lassen...)

Also: Objektiv sind wir nur Materie. Wer das bestreiten will... viel Spaß. Menschen, die ich nicht kenne, sind nur ein Haufen schön verpackter Atome. Das heißt aber NICHT, dass man als Mensch nicht mehr sein kann! Ich bin meiner selbst bewusst, auch wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums bin, bin ich mir selbst trotzdem wichtig. Genauso bei meinen Mitmenschen. Da haben sich nämlich INFORMATIONEN angesammelt (Erinnerungen usw.), daher sind diese Menschen wie man selbst auch nicht nur mehr Materie (objektiv/außen stehend betrachtet aber immer noch).
Beim Menschen sind diese Informationen am ausgeprägtesten (wegen unseres etwas anderem Gehirns und jahrtausendelanger Informationsweitergabe).
Aber auch z.B. eine Katze kann schon mehr als nur Materie werden. Sie haben ebenfalls unterschiedliches Verhalten, so dass auch sie als Haustier mehr wird als nur ein austauschbarer Roboter (ohne KI) - zumindest für deren langjährige Besitzer.

Und wenn wir schon bei einfachen Weltanschauungen sind - Was denkst du denn, sind Religionen?! Die existieren nur, um den Menschen eine einfache, "zufriedenstellende" Lösung u.a. zu den Problemen eigene Existenz und Tod zu geben. Dazu muss natürlich ein Gott vorhanden sein und warum? Weil wir auch Dinge erschaffen, über die wir uns stellen. Wir selbst müssen in den Religionen auch etwas niederes sein, damit uns jemand erschaffen hat (Ohne Schmied keine Hufeisen usw.)
- Eine zufällge (gerichtete) Entstehung - das ist schon eine unfassbare Qual für viele Menschen, die nicht alleine mit ihr eigenen Existenz fertig werden. Wofür man schon fast Mitleid empfinden müsste, wenn sie nicht auch selber "Schuld" wären.


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt viele Argumentationsansätze; ein paar fallen mit so auf die Schnelle ein:

*Konstruktivistisches Argument:* Gehen wir also davon aus, dass der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie ist. Damit einhergehend dürfen wir sicher auch unterstellen, dass ein Stück Holz nur ein Haufen Materie ist. Jetzt ergibt sich aber unser Problem: Wenn ein Stück Holz verbrennt, ist uns das ziemlich egal; verbrennt hingegen ein geliebter Mensch, so ist uns das nicht egal. Aber wie lässt sich das erklären, dass uns das eine emotional weniger berührt, als das andere? Nun offenbar ist ein geliebter Mensch doch irgendwie mehr als nur Materie. Dieses Mehr mag er nur für bestimmte Personen besitzen, gewiss: aber dennoch lässt sich so nicht leugnen, dass hier irgendwie eine Differenz zwischen Holzstückchen und Mensch besteht, die sich dadurch nicht erklären lässt, dass wir beide als Materiehaufen betrachten.

*Antiphysiologisches Argument:* Von Leibniz gibt es eine sehr passendes Argument. Dieses richtet sich zwar gegen ein mechanistisches Weltbild, aber dieses können wir ja leicht auf das atomistische übertragen.
Stellen wir uns vor, wir gehen in eine Mühle hinein. Diese Mühle ist allerdings ein riesiger Apparat voller Zahnräder und dergleichen. Dieser hochkomplexe Mechanismus bewirkt irgendwie, dass die Mühle eine Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit besitzt: Sie kann sehen, hören, fühlen usw. Das Problem, was für uns besteht, ist allerdings folgendes: Wir sehen zwar jedes einzelne Zahnrad, jede Schraube, jede Zahnstange, aber dennoch erschließt sich daraus nicht, wie diese Mühle wahrnehmen kann. Die Mühle ist offensichtlich mehr, als nur die Summe ihrer Teile.

*Antireduktionistisches Argument:* Wir können über Menschen vielerlei Dinge aussagen, z.B. jemand sei ein guter Lehrer. Dass jemand ein guter Lehrer sei, lässt sich allerdings nicht allein dadurch erklären, dass er ein Haufen Materie sei.

*Zwei-Welten-Argument*: Hier kann ich glatt meinen Phänomenologieprof zitieren: In seinem Beruf ist der Hirnforscher davon überzeugt, dass z.B. Angst, Liebe, Gemütlichkeit, Erleichtertheit usw. nur irgendwelche Kombinationen von chemischen Stoffen sind. Küsst er hingegen zuhause seine Frau, so wird er dabei gewiss mehr wahrnehmen, als dass da nur ein paar Hormone etc. umherwuseln.

*Wissenschaftstheoretisches Argument:* Verschiedene Wissenschaften begreifen den Menschen verschieden. Die Physik sagt, er sei ein Haufen Materie; die Physiologie sagt, er sei ein Haufen Organe und vieler, mit ihm in Symbiose lebender Organismen; die Psychologie sagt, er sei eine Zusammensetzung aus Leib und Bewusstsein; die Soziologie sagt, er sei etwas, das sozial sei usw. Wie aber sind diese verschiedenen Auffassungen miteinander vereinbar? Möglicherweise sind sie auseinander ableitbar, aber das ändert nichts an der Problematik. Offenbar sind alle Auffassungen richtig und wir können wohl sagen: Der Mensch ist ein Haufen Materie oder er ist ein Haufen Organe oder er ist eine Zusammensetzung aus Körper und Bewusstsein usw. Dieser gewiss wahre Satz geht aber freilich, wie man lesen kann, weit darüber hinaus, den Menschen _nur_ als Haufen Materie zu begreifen.

*Wissenschaftstheoretisches Argument II:* Die Physik sagt, der Mensch bestehe nur aus Atomen. Das ist allerdings, wie alles, was die Physik sagt, nur eine Theorie und kann nicht bewiesen werden. Denkbar sind auch andere Theorien.

Phewww, das waren jetzt mal auf die Schnelle Argumente, die gegen diese von Elvis vorgeschlagene Auffassung vorzubringen sind. Viele davon sind natürlich diskussionswürdig, andere müssten viel genauer erläutert werden und wieder andere sind vielleicht nur Scheinargumente, aber _alle_ entkräften kann man nicht; doch solange auch nur eines unentkräftet bleibt, ist Elvis’ These widerlegt.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hab ich behauptet das der Mensch eine Maschine ist?
> 
> Wenn du s so überspitzt formulieren willst, gern, gehn wir davon aus das der Mensch eine "Maschine" ist.
> 
> ...


Bitte lies dir noch einmal durch, was ich geschrieben habe und rede nicht um den heißen Brei herum.
Du hast selbst gesagt, dass du an den Materialimus glaubst, also daran, dass der Mensch nichts weiter als ein Haufen Materie ist. Dies hat die Konseguenz, dass er nur dieser und ihren Gesetzen (Naturgesetze!) unterworfen ist. Er verhält sich wie eine Maschine ( wenn dir der Begriff nicht passt, setze einen anderen ein, der die Prämissen erfüllt, die du selbst mit deiner Antwort aufgestellt hast).
Die Behauptung, der Mensch sei vollkommen durch die Gesetze der Natur bestimmt, lässt keinen Raum für eine Freiheit des Menschen. Ein Mensch, der aber zu einer bestimmten Tat (beispielsweise der Ermordung eines Menschen) gar keine Alternative hat, ist für diese Tat nicht verantwortlich.
Beispielsweise ist ein Revolver nicht verantwortlich dafür, dass er einen Menschen getötet hat. Er gehorcht lediglich den Gesetzen von Chemie und Physik, wenn er auf das Betätigen des Abzuges mit dem Abschuss eines Projektils reagiert. Mir ist zumindest nicht bekannt, dass ein Revolver zur Strafe eingesperrt worden ist.
Wäre der Materialismus korrekt, so dürfte kein Mensch ein schlechtes Gewissen haben (er konnte ja nicht anders); kein Mensch eine schlaflose Nacht, weil er am nächsten Tag eine schwierige Entscheidung treffen muss; kein Schüler bräuchte Angst vor der Prüfung zu haben, da ja die Naturgesetze festlegen, wie er abschneiden wird (kein Auto hat Angst davor, ob es durch den TÜV gelangt). Aber dem ist offensichtlich nicht so: Der Materialismus beschreibt die Wirklichkeit nicht angemessen.
Und jetzt noch einal zum Mitschreiben und Mitdenken:

Eine Maschine (und das wäre der Mensch nach dem Materialimus) spult ihr Programm ab - aber sie erkennt nicht die Wahrheit, noch nicht einmal die Wirklichkeit. Sie reagiert unter Umständen auf Eingaben (Knopfdruck, Videoaufnahmen oder Bewegunsgmelder), aber sie kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).

Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
Wenn du also behauptest, zu wissen, dass es den Materialismus gibt, kann es ihn gar nicht geben, da du seine Existenz ("die Wahrheit) als Maschine (oder was auch immer du einsetzt) nicht erkennen kannst.

Übrigens hast du in deinem Post, gelinde gesagt, ziemlich viel erzählt, aber nichts von dem, was ich geschrieben habe, widerlegt. Was sollte also das "q. e. d."?  

P. S.. Du scheinst hellseherische Fähigkeiten zu haben, da du, bevor ich noch überhaupt damit begonnen habe die Gottesbeweise darzulegen, schon weißt, dass sie nur Blödsinn sind. Also bist du mehr als nur Materie.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 15.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn wir schon bei einfachen Weltanschauungen sind - Was denkst du denn, sind Religionen?! Die existieren nur, um den Menschen eine einfache, "zufriedenstellende" Lösung u.a. zu den Problemen eigene Existenz und Tod zu geben. Dazu muss natürlich ein Gott vorhanden sein und warum? Weil wir auch Dinge erschaffen, über die wir uns stellen. Wir selbst müssen in den Religionen auch etwas niederes sein, damit uns jemand erschaffen hat (Ohne Schmied keine Hufeisen usw.)
> - Eine zufällge (gerichtete) Entstehung - das ist schon eine unfassbare Qual für viele Menschen, die nicht alleine mit ihr eigenen Existenz fertig werden. Wofür man schon fast Mitleid empfinden müsste, wenn sie nicht auch selber "Schuld" wären.


Für diese Behauptung möchte ich gerne Beweise. *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 15.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spricht für sich, aber interessehalber: welche genau?


----------



## Enigma (15. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt viele Argumentationsansätze; ein paar fallen mit so auf die Schnelle ein:
> 
> *Konstruktivistisches Argument:* Gehen wir also davon aus, dass der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie ist. Damit einhergehend dürfen wir sicher auch unterstellen, dass ein Stück Holz nur ein Haufen Materie ist. Jetzt ergibt sich aber unser Problem: Wenn ein Stück Holz verbrennt, ist uns das ziemlich egal; verbrennt hingegen ein geliebter Mensch, so ist uns das nicht egal. Aber wie lässt sich das erklären, dass uns das eine emotional weniger berührt, als das andere? Nun offenbar ist ein geliebter Mensch doch irgendwie mehr als nur Materie. Dieses Mehr mag er nur für bestimmte Personen besitzen, gewiss: aber dennoch lässt sich so nicht leugnen, dass hier irgendwie eine Differenz zwischen Holzstückchen und Mensch besteht, die sich dadurch nicht erklären lässt, dass wir beide als Materiehaufen betrachten.


das is fast mein bsp mit dem blumentopf. 
die bedeutung die ein gegenstand oder auch ein mensch für einen hat, ist doch vollkommen unabhängig von dem aus was er besteht. 
...nehmen wir an es geht nich um ein stück holz, es geht um das gesellenstück eines tischlers .... wenn dieses (von mir aus) kurz vor der fertigstellung verbrennt, oder vielleicht auch nach jahren der erfolgreichen fertigstellung. der tischer wird tief traurig sein.... weil ihm sein erstes werkstück extrem viel bedeutet. auch wenn es nur ein stück holz is.
andersrum interessiert es inzwischen fast keinen mehr, wenn er in den nachrichten hört, dass ein mensch im z.b. irak erschossen wurde.... warum ??... weil er keine beziehung zu dem menschen hatte. ... bestimmt is es inzwischen auch eine abstumpfung durch die medien, die tägl. von toten berichten. 
aber der tag is dem tischler dadurch versaut, weil sein schrank abgebrannt ist und nich weil ein mensch im irak gestorben ist.


> *Antiphysiologisches Argument:* Von Leibniz gibt es eine sehr passendes Argument. Dieses richtet sich zwar gegen ein mechanistisches Weltbild, aber dieses können wir ja leicht auf das atomistische übertragen.
> Stellen wir uns vor, wir gehen in eine Mühle hinein. Diese Mühle ist allerdings ein riesiger Apparat voller Zahnräder und dergleichen. Dieser hochkomplexe Mechanismus bewirkt irgendwie, dass die Mühle eine Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit besitzt: Sie kann sehen, hören, fühlen usw. Das Problem, was für uns besteht, ist allerdings folgendes: Wir sehen zwar jedes einzelne Zahnrad, jede Schraube, jede Zahnstange, aber dennoch erschließt sich daraus nicht, wie diese Mühle wahrnehmen kann. Die Mühle ist offensichtlich mehr, als nur die Summe ihrer Teile.


...wieso mehr ... ich will nun entlich mal hören was dieses mehr ist. 
mein rechner besteht auch aus einer anzahl von einzelteilen .. graka, mobo,.. --> kondensatoren, spulen,.... --> kupfer, silizium,.... --> protonen, neutronen,...
ich han absolut keinen plan was alles passieren muss, dass mir die seite so auf dem moni angezeigt wird, oder was alles genau passiert, dass windows auch mal das macht was ich auf der tasta einhacke .... besteht mein rechner auch aus diesem mehr  ?
...ich besteh quasi auch aus einzelkomponenten, die sich dann ins elementare zerlegen lassen und die gesammtheit funzt ... ich kann sehen und denken ...(und noch vieles mehr)   



> *Antireduktionistisches Argument:* Wir können über Menschen vielerlei Dinge aussagen, z.B. jemand sei ein guter Lehrer. Dass jemand ein guter Lehrer sei, lässt sich allerdings nicht allein dadurch erklären, dass er ein Haufen Materie sei.


 richtig... das eine is der aufbau ..und das nadere die eigenschaften ....
 .... als maschbauer hab ich in werkstofftechnik gelernt, dass stahl (material)  sich durch behandlungen wie walzen in seinen eigenschaften verändert. 
..was hat also der aufbau des lehrers/mensch etwas mit seinem handeln zu tun ... hat nich vielmehr das was ihm in seinem leben widerfahren ist einfluss darauf ?



> *Zwei-Welten-Argument*: Hier kann ich glatt meinen Phänomenologieprof zitieren: In seinem Beruf ist der Hirnforscher davon überzeugt, dass z.B. Angst, Liebe, Gemütlichkeit, Erleichtertheit usw. nur irgendwelche Kombinationen von chemischen Stoffen sind. Küsst er hingegen zuhause seine Frau, so wird er dabei gewiss mehr wahrnehmen, als dass da nur ein paar Hormone etc. umherwuseln.


 theorie und praxis sind immer 2 sachen ... 
.. was chemikalien alles für auswirkungen haben können ist wohl fast jedem jugendlichen heute bekannt 
wie funktionieren denn schmerzmittel .... ?? 
offensichtlich basieren die empfindungen wohl doch auf chemischen prozessen. wie könnt ich sonst mit zugabe von chemikalien jemanden die schmerzen nehmen ?



> *Wissenschaftstheoretisches Argument:* Verschiedene Wissenschaften begreifen den Menschen verschieden. Die Physik sagt, er sei ein Haufen Materie; die Physiologie sagt, er sei ein Haufen Organe und vieler, mit ihm in Symbiose lebender Organismen; die Psychologie sagt, er sei eine Zusammensetzung aus Leib und Bewusstsein; die Soziologie sagt, er sei etwas, das sozial sei usw. Wie aber sind diese verschiedenen Auffassungen miteinander vereinbar? Möglicherweise sind sie auseinander ableitbar, aber das ändert nichts an der Problematik. Offenbar sind alle Auffassungen richtig und wir können wohl sagen: Der Mensch ist ein Haufen Materie oder er ist ein Haufen Organe oder er ist eine Zusammensetzung aus Körper und Bewusstsein usw. Dieser gewiss wahre Satz geht aber freilich, wie man lesen kann, weit darüber hinaus, den Menschen _nur_ als Haufen Materie zu begreifen.


 organe= materie --> mensch= materie ... wo ist da die unvereinbarkeit? 
natürlich kann ich einen gegenstand durch verschied. weisen betrachten. 
..ich bin gerade dabei ne vorrichtung für die befestigung von räder am auto zu konstruieren.
- da hab ich stahl, plaste, kupfer, silizium und vieles mehr, sagt mir der werkstofftechnikmann 
- da gibts regler und steuereinheiten, sagt mir der messtechniker
- da hab ich dynamische und statische elemente, sagt mir der tech-mechmann
.... und alle haben wohl recht. weil jeder die vorrichtung nach seinen fachspezifischen kriterien untersucht ..... 
...und...???


> *Wissenschaftstheoretisches Argument II:* Die Physik sagt, der Mensch bestehe nur aus Atomen. Das ist allerdings, wie alles, was die Physik sagt, nur eine Theorie und kann nicht bewiesen werden. Denkbar sind auch andere Theorien.


 jaja theorie    
in der physik wird "theorie" nur anderes begriffen als von dem rest der meschheit   
theorie ist quasi der höchste stand der erkenntnis.
abgesehen davon..... hast du schon mal ne aufnahme von nem rasterelektronenmikroskop gesehen ? ..da kann man z.b. die kornstruktur von stahl begutachten  .... oder auch ein haar untersuchen ...und feststellen, dass  es wohl einen atomaren aufbau hat 


> Phewww, das waren jetzt mal auf die Schnelle Argumente, die gegen diese von Elvis vorgeschlagene Auffassung vorzubringen sind. Viele davon sind natürlich diskussionswürdig, andere müssten viel genauer erläutert werden und wieder andere sind vielleicht nur Scheinargumente, aber _alle_ entkräften kann man nicht; doch solange auch nur eines unentkräftet bleibt, ist Elvis’ These widerlegt.


naja das hab ich jetzt auch mal so auf die schnelle versucht ...
..aber trotzdem leg ich bei solchen theorien/argumente (was auch immer) mehr wert auf qualität und nich quantität .... es nutzt nix behauptungen, wie z.b. mit dem spagettimonster aufzustellen, nur um was entgegnen zu können. obwohl es, wie ich finde, die lächerlichkeit ziemlich gut zum ausdruck gebracht hat


----------



## Elvis44 (15. Januar 2006)

Wo bitte habe ich gesagt das ich an den Materialismus glaube?

Haufen Materie, ja, aber Materialismus, nein.

Ich glaube, wir müssen uns mit keinem -ismus irgendwas erklären. Hört doch bitte auf mit ideologien andere "Philosphen" oder Wissenschaftler herumzuschmeißen.

Ich habe nur meine Überlegungen dazu geschildert. Natürlich sind der Großteil oder besser, alle meine Überlegungen von vorhergehenden Denkern längst beobachtet worden, aber jeder macht solcher Erfahrungen und stellt sich von neuem diese Fragen.

Und das bis jetzt noch kein -ismus formuliert wurde, heißt nicht das es eine Macht gibt die alles beherrscht.
Und nur damit ich besser schlafen kann, oder auf alle zur Zeit unbeantwortbare Fragen keine Antwort weiß, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ein Gott im Spiel sein muss. Das hat die Geschichte schon oft bewiesen.

c ya


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> die bedeutung die ein gegenstand oder auch ein mensch für einen hat, ist doch vollkommen unabhängig von dem aus was er besteht.



Aber es geht ja auch gar nicht um die Frage, woraus der Mensch besteht, sondern was der Mensch _ist_ – zwei völlig verschiedene Fragestellungen.



> ...wieso mehr ... ich will nun entlich mal hören was dieses mehr ist.



Ich weiß nicht, worin dieses Mehr besteht.



> richtig... das eine is der aufbau ..und das nadere die eigenschaften ....



Jepp, und um die Eigenschaften geht es vielmehr („Was _ist_ der Mensch?“), als um den Aufbau.



> offensichtlich basieren die empfindungen wohl doch auf chemischen prozessen. wie könnt ich sonst mit zugabe von chemikalien jemanden die schmerzen nehmen ?



Das will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber wie erklärt sich diese Verbindung? Wenn wir physiologische Begriffe verwenden, so können wir über Gehirne, Synapsen, Adern, Nerven, Hormone usw. reden, aber wir können aus diesen Begriffen niemals die Existenz eines Bewusstseins logisch schlussfolgern (nur behaupten).



> natürlich kann ich einen gegenstand durch verschied. weisen betrachten.
> [...]
> ...und...???



Ganz einfach. Elvis sagt, der Mensch sei _nicht mehr_ als Materie. Ich sage hypothetisch, der Mensch ist Materie _und_ auch etwas, das sozial ist. Mit dieser Behauptung, die gewiss wahr ist, sage ich aber _mehr_, als dass der Mensch _nur_ Materie ist; darin liegt das Problem.



> in der physik wird "theorie" nur anderes begriffen als von dem rest der meschheit
> theorie ist quasi der höchste stand der erkenntnis.



Bitte keine aus den Fingern gesogenen Behauptungen aufstellen. Es ist gerade ein Verdienst der wissenschaftstheoretischen Diskussion, dass die Physik _nicht_ mehr behauptet, ihre Theorien seien wahr (das war früher so). Die Physik versteht den Begriff „Theorie“ genau so, wie man ihn zu verstehen hat. UND: Theorie ist nicht der höchste Stand der Erkenntnis. In der Physik gibt es viele Theorien und nur wenige erlangen einen achtbaren Status. Doch selbst diese Theorien können fallen.


----------



## Enigma (15. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Elvis sagt, der Mensch sei _nicht mehr_ als Materie. Ich sage hypothetisch, der Mensch ist Materie _und_ auch etwas, das sozial ist. Mit dieser Behauptung, die gewiss wahr ist, sage ich aber _mehr_, als dass der Mensch _nur_ Materie ist; darin liegt das Problem.



aber unter welchen gesichtspunkten willst du denn die sache betrachten? sicherlich zeichnet sich der mensch durch seinen verstand aus und unterscheidet sich dadurch von anderen "materieanhäufungen" 



Spoiler



säugetiere z.b.


vom aufbau, den quasi verbauten komponenten gibt es da keine großen unterschiede zu anderen säugetieren. wenn du jetzt allerdings auf die verhaltensweisen eingehst gibt es die sehrwohl. nur die verhaltensweisen, die man beim menschen ansich verallgemeinert beobachten kann, lassen sich oft auf instinkte zurückführen, was dann die verbindung zu den tieren wieder knüpft. 
..mir fällt jetzt auch keine allgemeine verhaltensstruktur ein, die es bei tieren nicht gibt. 
...affen die von anderen unterhalten werden wollen, die sich gegenseitige zuneigung durch das entlausen zeigen .... affen die auch um angehörige trauern. nur haben die es zu einer derartigen ahnenverehrung wie es die menschen betreiben nicht geschafft. mit gräbern, abschiedszeremonien.
... so ein helfersyndrom, mitleid. ich weiß nicht ob es das bei tieren gibt. vielleicht wär das typisch mensch.

aber wie gesagt hat der aufbau, die tatsachen aus was menschen bestehen nix mit den verhaltensweisen zutun. das sind 2 betrachtungsweisen deiner frage nach dem "was ist?". die aussage "der mesch besteht nur aus materie" ist also korrekt, aus diesem einem blickwinkel. dieses "soziale mehr" spielt dabei gar keine rolle, sondern erst aus dem blickwinkel der verhaltenstrukturen, oder ähnlichem...


----------



## aph (15. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
> Wenn du also behauptest, zu wissen, dass es den Materialismus gibt, kann es ihn gar nicht geben, da du seine Existenz ("die Wahrheit) als Maschine (oder was auch immer du einsetzt) nicht erkennen kannst.



Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich absolut nicht so stehen lassen. Wieso sollte eine Maschine nicht wissen können, dass sie eine Maschine ist? Wenn wir also nur Maschinen sind, die funktionieren können. Die sich evolutionär entwickelt haben bis hin zur Fähigkeit, logische Schlüsse aus einer Faktenbasis zu ziehen. Dazu die Fähigkeit, aufgrund bestimmter Hormonkonzentrationen gewisse Gefühle zu "empfinden" und alles miteinander in einem logischen Zusammenhang steht - wieso sollte das nicht möglich sein? Ich sehe da absolut keinen Widerspruch.

Und ich habe auch kein Problem damit, eine Maschine zu sein. Ich weiß was meine Gefühle sind, und das Wissen darüber hat mir auch schon in vielen Situationen geholfen.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 15.01.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bitte habe ich gesagt das ich an den Materialismus glaube?
> 
> Haufen Materie, ja, aber Materialismus, nein.
> 
> c ya



Zitat:


"Übrigens erscheint mir deine Einstellung zum Menschen ziemlich materialistisch (nicht im ökonomischen Sinne gemeint). Stimmt das so? Oder, anders gefragt, ist für dich der Mensch nur ein Haufen Materie?" (Zitat El Nonsk)

"Jep haufen Materie!
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger!" (Zitat Elvis44)
Da du nun   behauptest, nichts vom Materialismus mehr wissen zu wollen, nehme ich mal an, dass du nur auf meine letzte Frage mit "Ja!" geantwortet hast.
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Mensch für dich nur ein Haufen Materie und sonst nichts anderes ist. Ergo gilt weiterhin, was ich gesagt habe (und bitte nicht schon wieder so ein ausweichender Kommentar   ).


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

aph am 15.01.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich behauptet, dass eine Maschine nicht erkennen könne, dass sie eine Maschine sei? Nein!
Ich habe gesagt, dass eine Maschine nicht "die Wahrheit" (ob Materialismus oder nicht) erkennen kann. Damit der Mensch die Wahrheit erkennen kann, muss er mehr als Materie sein. Ist er es nicht, kann er keine Wahrheit erkennen und kann somit auch nicht behaupten, dass es den Materialimus gebe. Genaueres: Siehe vorherige Postings (ich will mich nicht dauernd wiederholen *g).


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie gesagt hat der aufbau, die tatsachen aus was menschen bestehen nix mit den verhaltensweisen zutun. das sind 2 betrachtungsweisen deiner frage nach dem "was ist?". die aussage "der mesch besteht nur aus materie" ist also korrekt, aus diesem einem blickwinkel. dieses "soziale mehr" spielt dabei gar keine rolle, sondern erst aus dem blickwinkel der verhaltenstrukturen, oder ähnlichem...


Die Aussage von Elvis lautet aber, dass der Mensch nicht mehr *ist* als Materie und nicht "der Mensch besteht nur aus Materie". Wie Meinereiner bereits gesagt hat, sind das zwei grundverschiedene Fragen.


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das Problem ist jetzt gerade, dass die Frage, „Was ist der Mensch?“ sehr generell ist. Fragen, die sich daraus ergeben, sind dann eben „Woraus besteht er?“, „Wie funktioniert er?“, „Wie verhält er sich?“, „Welche Eigenschaften besitzt er?“ usw. Was nun diese generelle Frage nach dem Was-ist betrifft, scheinen wir uns ja einig zu sein, dass es hier mit der Erklärung „ist nur Materie“ nicht getan ist.

Aber zu der Frage, woraus er bestünde:

Hier scheint es natürlich naheliegend, auf die Physik zu rekurrieren und zu sagen, er bestünde nur aus Materie. Aber auch hier bleibt u.a. der stärkste Einwand bestehen, dass dies, wie erwähnt, nur eine Theorie ist und durchaus falsch sein kann.

Ich persönlich würde mich zu dieser Frage so äußern:

Der Mensch _besteht_ möglicherweise nur aus Materie, aber er _ist_ mehr als das. Und das ist dann Holismus: Der Mensch ist mehr als die Summe seiner (Bestand)Teile.


----------



## TBrain (15. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 15.01.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 15.01.2006 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das für dich DIE Wahrheit ist will ich dich gern in dem Glauben lassen. Aber ist es nicht vorstellbar dass dieses einfache Weltbild für viele Menschen als Erklärung für die vielfältigkeit der menschlichen Existenz nicht ausreicht?



> Also: Objektiv sind wir nur Materie. Wer das bestreiten will... viel Spaß.


Das bestreitet auch keiner, die Frage ist nur ob damit alle menschlichen Verhaltensweisen, Eigenarten, Denkmuster usw erklärt sind.



> - Eine zufällge (gerichtete) Entstehung - das ist schon eine unfassbare Qual für viele Menschen, die nicht alleine mit ihr eigenen Existenz fertig werden. Wofür man schon fast Mitleid empfinden müsste, wenn sie nicht auch selber "Schuld" wären.


Aber das ist doch nur deine persönliche Sichtweise, Wahrscheinlich ist ja für dich die Vorstellung einer irgendwiegearteten Schöpfung eine unfassbare Qual, desshalb suchst du in der Physik nach Antworten auf die Fragen deiner Existenz. In dem Fall müsste ich dich bemitleiden, wenn du nicht selbst daran Schuld wärst.


----------



## Enigma (15. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Enigma am 15.01.2006 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau....drum habe ich dieses irreführende und frei interpretierbare "IST" durch ein "besteht" ausgetauscht. 
weil die antwort auf die frage nunmal stark von der betrachtungsweise abhängt. ...und unter diesem blickwinkel kann der mensch nunmal nicht mehr als *nur* materie vorweisen.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 15.01.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer behauptet denn etwas anderes? Der Mensch besteht mit 99%er Sicherheit aus "Materie" (1% lasse ich aus, weil dies alles nur über die induktive Methode "bewiesen" werden kann, die zwar eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, aber nie vollständige Gewissheit erlangen kann).
Mir wäre neu, dass das Christentum etwas anderes behaupten würde. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört, dass der Papst behauptet hätte, der Körper des Menschen sei nicht Materie  
Es ist aber so, dass der Mensch nicht Materie allein ist, oder besser gesagt, die Materie macht den Menschen nicht zum Menschen. Genaueres: Siehe oben *gg*


----------



## aph (15. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gesagt, dass eine Maschine nicht "die Wahrheit" (ob Materialismus oder nicht) erkennen kann. Damit der Mensch die Wahrheit erkennen kann, muss er mehr als Materie sein. Ist er es nicht, kann er keine Wahrheit erkennen und kann somit auch nicht behaupten, dass es den Materialimus gebe. Genaueres: Siehe vorherige Postings (ich will mich nicht dauernd wiederholen *g).



Und genau das bestreite ich. Wieso kann nur ein Mensch Wahrheiten erkennen? Kann es überhaupt jemand, egal ob Mensch oder Maschine? Ich denke nicht.

Reden wir schon wieder aneinander vorbei? Ich will nur klarstellen, dass ich diese von dir als Fakt hingestellte Behauptung absolut ablehne. Nicht dass du denkst, du könnest darauf Argumentationen aufbauen.

Die vorigen Postings habe ich gelesen, aber auch dort nichts Überzeugendes gefunden.



			
				ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber so, dass der Mensch nicht Materie allein ist, oder besser gesagt, die Materie macht den Menschen nicht zum Menschen. Genaueres: Siehe oben *gg*


Ebenfalls ohne Grundlage. Wo bleiben denn mal nachvollziehbare Überlegungen? Ok, es ist schon besser als Doc's Widersprüchlichkeiten und Beliebigkeiten, aber überzeugend ist das alles nicht.


----------



## Enigma (15. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer behauptet denn etwas anderes? Der Mensch besteht mit 99%er Sicherheit aus "Materie" (1% lasse ich aus, weil dies alles nur über die induktive Methode "bewiesen" werden kann, die zwar eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, aber nie vollständige Gewissheit erlangen kann).
> Mir wäre neu, dass das Christentum etwas anderes behaupten würde. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört, dass der Papst behauptet hätte, der Körper des Menschen sei nicht Materie


na prima, dann streit doch hier nich rum   


> Es ist aber so, dass der Mensch nicht Materie allein ist, oder besser gesagt, die Materie macht den Menschen nicht zum Menschen.


naja halb und halb.... eigentlich ist er eben doch nur materie, ..nur das sie sich beim menschen eben auch zu einem hochentwickelten hirn zusammengerottet hat. welches er sich mit derartigen fragen und diskussionen zermartern kann.   
und genau mit diesem hirn kann er z.b. sein handeln langfristig planen, optimieren und dann ausführen. .... das macht dann wohl den unterschied.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. Januar 2006)

aph am 15.01.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo habe ich mich denn bitte beliebig bzw. widersprüchlich über die Bestandteile eines Menschen geäußert? 
Aber egal: aph, glaubst Du, der Mensch definiere sich allein durch sein Bestehen aus Materie als Mensch?


----------



## aph (16. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 15.01.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo habe ich mich denn bitte beliebig bzw. widersprüchlich über die Bestandteile eines Menschen geäußert?


Ich empfinde deine gesamten Ausführungen zu Gottes Wille, menschlichen Entscheidungen, Vorsehung, Dogmen und Unfehlbarkeit als höchst widersprüchlich und selektiv.



> Aber egal: aph, glaubst Du, der Mensch definiere sich allein durch sein Bestehen aus Materie als Mensch?



Nein, andere Dinge bestehen ja auch aus Materie. Der Mensch ist schon eine spezielle Form von Materie mit besonderen Fähigkeiten, die meines Wissens innerhalb dieses Planetensystems keine andere Materieform besitzt.


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

aph am 15.01.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das bestreite ich. Wieso kann nur ein Mensch Wahrheiten erkennen? Kann es überhaupt jemand, egal ob Mensch oder Maschine? Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Reden wir schon wieder aneinander vorbei? Ich will nur klarstellen, dass ich diese von dir als Fakt hingestellte Behauptung absolut ablehne. Nicht dass du denkst, du könnest darauf Argumentationen aufbauen.
> 
> Die vorigen Postings habe ich gelesen, aber auch dort nichts Überzeugendes gefunden.


Meine Überlegungen basieren ganz einfach, wie sollte es auch anders sein, auf der Definition einer Maschine. Eine Maschine kann "die Wahrheit" nicht erkennen, da sie dazu Freiheit benötigen würde. Diese Freiheit besitzt sie aber nicht, da sie einzig und allein von ihrer "Programmierung" abhängt.
Dazu noch einmal das Beispiel aus den vorherigen Posts:
Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).
Mir wäre jedenfalls neu, dass mein Videorekorder (=Maschine) den Sinn des Seins kennt


----------



## Feuersalamander (16. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 14.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute!! Grüße vom Julkorn^^ Seids wieder dabei? Na vielleicht komm ich auch noch dazu. Muß grad büffeln. Nich weggehen!....
> BTW Ich liiiiiiieeeeeeebeee Amerika  In dem Land ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Die sind nicht so krank drauf wie hier in Europa.
> Bei Gott isses ja immer so, daß alles umgedreht wird. Die Ersten werden die letzten sein und die letzten die ersten. Und was groß ist vor den Menschen ist ein Greuel vor Gott. Wenn hier jemand am Anfang des Threads sagt, Amerika hätte keine Zukunft, dann muß ich lächeln.
> Gott segne Amerika! und George W. Bush und unsere Bundeskanzlerin.
> ...



Dann BITTE bleib drüben wenn da alles so toll ist, aber ohne Kohle von Mami und Papi, da wirst du schnell merken wie lustig es ist mit 2-3 Jobs leben zu müssen um überleben zu können.

Aber vorher zahl bitte deine Ausbildungskosten, deine med. Behandlungen usw. , die DIR der Steuerzahler bezahlt hat zurück....  denn in den USA darfts du dir das alles selbst bezahlen...

Die Soldaten im Irak sind sicher nicht für mich gefallen - und wenn du schon der Meinung bist - die haben für dich in Gras gebissen - melde dich bitte konsequnterweise freiwillig - auch Ausländer können in die US-Armee - aber halt da würdest du ja deine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft verlieren die dir zugang zu solzialleistungen, krankenversicherung usw. gewährt die du in den USA nicht hast.

PS erkundige dich einmal WARUM im z.B. Iran die Mullahs an der Macht sind


----------



## Feuersalamander (16. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 15.01.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo habe ich mich denn bitte beliebig bzw. widersprüchlich über die Bestandteile eines Menschen geäußert?
> Aber egal: aph, glaubst Du, der Mensch definiere sich allein durch sein Bestehen aus Materie als Mensch?



Nein sondern durch biologische Merkmale, wie bei jeder anderen Tierart.....

So einfach ist das   

Wenn du aber auf die geistigen Fähgkeiten (Selbstbewusstsein, Empathie usw. ) anspielst, dann wären ja geistig behinderte Menschen z.B.  deiner Ansicht nach keine Menschen, da diesen einige dieser Fähgkeiten fehlen....


----------



## aph (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 07:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Überlegungen basieren ganz einfach, wie sollte es auch anders sein, auf der Definition einer Maschine. Eine Maschine kann "die Wahrheit" nicht erkennen, da sie dazu Freiheit benötigen würde. Diese Freiheit besitzt sie aber nicht, da sie einzig und allein von ihrer "Programmierung" abhängt.
> Dazu noch einmal das Beispiel aus den vorherigen Posts:
> Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).
> Mir wäre jedenfalls neu, dass mein Videorekorder (=Maschine) den Sinn des Seins kennt



Die Erkenntnis eines "Sinns" wie du es nennst, ist auch nichts anderes als eine Informationsverarbeitung, zu der wir befähigt sind, und was Maschinen auch können. Vielleicht erklärst du ja mal Sinn oder Wahrheit näher, denn ich glaube nicht, dass du oder ich eins davon sicher bestimmen können.

Mir wäre jedenfalls neu, dass du den Sinn des Sein kennst.


----------



## crackajack (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.01.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Behauptung, der Mensch sei vollkommen durch die Gesetze der Natur bestimmt, lässt keinen Raum für eine Freiheit des Menschen. Ein Mensch, der aber zu einer bestimmten Tat (beispielsweise der Ermordung eines Menschen) gar keine Alternative hat, ist für diese Tat nicht verantwortlich.
> Beispielsweise ist ein Revolver nicht verantwortlich dafür, dass er einen Menschen getötet hat. Er gehorcht lediglich den Gesetzen von Chemie und Physik, wenn er auf das Betätigen des Abzuges mit dem Abschuss eines Projektils reagiert. Mir ist zumindest nicht bekannt, dass ein Revolver zur Strafe eingesperrt worden ist.


Nett von dir, dass du die Begründung warum ich im "Meinung zu Todesstrafe"-thread nun doch gegen die Todesstrafe bin, hier auch mal schreibst.   
Ich würde sagen: es gibt keine Freiheit.
Seit dem Urknall (oder was auch immer schon davor war) ist vorherbestimmt was im Universum geschieht.


> Eine Maschine (und das wäre der Mensch nach dem Materialimus) spult ihr Programm ab - aber sie erkennt nicht die Wahrheit, noch nicht einmal die Wirklichkeit. Sie reagiert unter Umständen auf Eingaben (Knopfdruck, Videoaufnahmen oder Bewegunsgmelder), aber sie kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
> Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).


Ich bin eine "Maschine", die fortlaufend ihre Programme modifiziert/ optimiert und damit eine momentan für sich richtige Wahrheit erkennt.

Lies dir mal folgendes durch (ich hoffe mal, da du der Einzige im Forum mit RL bist, dass du soviel Zeit aufbringen kannst):
DUALISM THROUGH REDUCTIONISM(converting our minds into a computer program)
Wenn die technologischen Möglichkeiten für die darin beschriebenen Vorgänge erreicht werden, ist imo der "Beweis" dafür erbracht, dass der Mensch nur ein zufällig glücklich angeordneter Atomhaufen ist.



> P. S. Du scheinst hellseherische Fähigkeiten zu haben, da du, bevor ich noch überhaupt damit begonnen habe die Gottesbeweise darzulegen, schon weißt, dass sie nur Blödsinn sind. Also bist du mehr als nur Materie.


ich warte ungeduldig auf den "Blödsinn" 
*Anmeldeformular für Buddhismus in Händen halt*  
ALSO MACH ENDLICH!  
BTW: Selbst hellseherische Fähigkeiten würde imo der Mensch lediglich der Materie verdanken, da müsste nicht "mehr" vorhanden sein.
Was ähnliches: Echoortung bei Fledermäusen oder Orientierung von Zugvögeln oder Wetterfülligkeit beim Menschen; vor Jahren sicher noch ein großes ? und jetzt schon zum Teil aufgeklärt.




			
				Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das Problem ist jetzt gerade, dass die Frage, „Was ist der Mensch?“ sehr generell ist. Fragen, die sich daraus ergeben, sind dann eben „Woraus besteht er?“, „Wie funktioniert er?“, „Wie verhält er sich?“, „Welche Eigenschaften besitzt er?“ usw. Was nun diese generelle Frage nach dem Was-ist betrifft, scheinen wir uns ja einig zu sein, dass es hier mit der Erklärung „ist nur Materie“ nicht getan ist.
> 
> Aber zu der Frage, woraus er bestünde:
> 
> ...


ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch zu sagen:
Der Mensch ist nur Materie.
Der Mensch verhält sich (funzt) so wie er sich verhält (funzt), weil der Materiepatzen es ihm so "vorschreibt".
Die (Charakter-) Eigenschaften des Menschen definieren sich lediglich über den Materiehaufen.
Ich bin mir da zu jeweils 99,99% sicher.
Das da nicht "mehr" von Nöten ist, wird imo in Zukunft bewiesen werden siehe obigen link.
Da wird Materie durch "bessere" Materie ersetzt.

PS.
danke wegen der Erklärung für prädikatenlogisch
Eine Erklärung dazu hat google zwar auch so in etwa ausgespuckt, aber den Schmarren vom meinem post hätte ich trotzdem nicht verstanden.
War für mich halt Mathe, da "=", "x" und sowas vorkam.
Für was braucht man sowas? -> *Waldorf-extremmodus*?


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

aph am 16.01.2006 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 07:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, du willst mich an einem Beispiel, dass ich so nebenbei gemacht habe, festmachen (Achtung: Sinn des Seins und die "Wahrheit" haben kaum bis nichts miteinader zu tun!). Nun gut: Lösung der Frage nach dem Sinn des Seins -> Da verweise ich einfach auf das Christentum. Ich nehmen mal an, dass du damit nicht einverstanden bist. Deshalb empfehle ich dir einfach mal zu googeln und ich garantiere dir, dass du Unmengen an anderen Erklärungs- und Lösungswegen finden kannst. Du kannst dir dann den aussuchen, der dir am besten gefällt   
Um noch einmal zu klären, warum eine Maschine nicht die Wahrheit (also die Frage ob es der Materialismus wahr ist = ob der Materialimus stimmt -> schwer verständlich *g*) erkennen kann. Eine Maschine kann sich nur an ihre Programmierung halten. Diese bestimmt für sie die "Wahrheit". Die Maschine kann aber nicht erkennen, ob eben diese Programmierung falsch oder wahr ist.


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 16.01.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nett von dir, dass du die Begründung warum ich im "Meinung zu Todesstrafe"-thread nun doch gegen die Todesstrafe bin, hier auch mal schreibst.
> Ich würde sagen: es gibt keine Freiheit.
> Seit dem Urknall (oder was auch immer schon davor war) ist vorherbestimmt was im Universum geschieht.


Hui, haben wir in der westlichen Welt sogar noch Fatalisten. Ich glaube, dir würde der "volkstümliche Islam" zusagen, der ja behauptet, dass alles bereits vorherbestimmt sei. Wenn denn nun alles vorherbestimmt ist, könntest du dich ja jeden Tag vollsaufen und mit 200 km/h durch die Stadt brettern. Schließlich ist ja bereits vorherbestimmt, ob du dabei drauf gehst oder nicht   


> Lies dir mal folgendes durch (ich hoffe mal, da du der Einzige im Forum mit RL bist, dass du soviel Zeit aufbringen kannst):
> DUALISM THROUGH REDUCTIONISM(converting our minds into a computer program)
> Wenn die technologischen Möglichkeiten für die darin beschriebenen Vorgänge erreicht werden, ist imo der "Beweis" dafür erbracht, dass der Mensch nur ein zufällig glücklich angeordneter Atomhaufen ist.


Ohne den Text genauer durchgelesen zu haben. Sind eure Argumente schon so schwach, dass ihr nach "Beweisen" in der Zukunft suchen müsst.
Wenn die Welt heute so wäre, wie man sie sich in den 60er Jahren vorgestellt hat, müsste ja jeder Mensch über mindestens drei Raumschiffe verfügen und Geld als Zahlungsmittel wäre längst abgeschafft.
Spekulationen gelten für mich nicht als "Beweis". Wenn das für dich gilt: Schön für dich, studiere den Nostradamus und erzähl uns wann der Weltuntergang bevorsteht   
Zum Text selbst: Er geht davon aus, dass der Mensch nicht mehr ist, als Materie und versucht es dann zu beweisen. Der Hund beißt sich in den Schwanz (erstaunliche Parallele zu einem "Gottesbeweis", den ich euch noch vorstellen möchte).
Aber, wie ich bereits gesagt habe: Auf Spekulationen sollte man nie sein Weltbild aufbauen. Man baut dann nämlich auf etwas, was noch gar nicht vorhanden ist, und vermutlich auch nie sein wird. Erst wenn das Beschriebene Wirklichkeit wäre, könnte (oder sollte) man anfangen, darüber nachzudenken. Alles andere ist Träumerei. 

Zu den Gottesbeweisen (wie ich schon sagte): "Nicht so hastig." *g*


----------



## HanFred (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, haben wir in der westlichen Welt sogar noch Fatalisten. Ich glaube, dir würde der "volkstümliche Islam" zusagen, der ja behauptet, dass alles bereits vorherbestimmt sei. Wenn denn nun alles vorherbestimmt ist, könntest du dich ja jeden Tag vollsaufen und mit 200 km/h durch die Stadt brettern. Schließlich ist ja bereits vorherbestimmt, ob du dabei drauf gehst oder nicht


aber calvinisten glauben z.b. doch auch daran, dass alles schon vorherbestimmt sei und nehmen ds im gegenteil als ansporn, besonders erfolgreich zu sein, um nachher die gewissheit zu haben, dass das alles für sie geplant worden sei.
ein bisschen wirr, ich weiss.

gott sitzt eh nur im schläfenlappen, kennt ihr diesen artikel?
http://www.weltwoche.ch/artikel/?AssetID=12792
(keine angst, die existenz eines gottes wird damit nicht wirklich widerlegt und auch nicht bewiesen)


----------



## crackajack (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 16.01.2006 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon vergessen, ich glaub nicht an freie Entscheidung. Ist ja auch schon vorherbestimmt, ob ich das mache oder nicht und irgendwie hat meine Materie was dagegen.   

volkstümlicher Islam?
jo, mal ansehen  
Aber beim Islam "muss" ich ja auch an Gott glauben.  
Oder geht das beim volkstümlichen auch ohne?


> > DUALISM THROUGH REDUCTIONISM(converting our minds into a computer program)
> > Wenn die technologischen Möglichkeiten für die darin beschriebenen Vorgänge erreicht werden, ist imo der "Beweis" dafür erbracht, dass der Mensch nur ein zufällig glücklich angeordneter Atomhaufen ist.
> 
> 
> Ohne den Text genauer durchgelesen zu haben. Sind eure Argumente schon so schwach, dass ihr nach "Beweisen" in der Zukunft suchen müsst. Zum Text selbst: Er geht davon aus, dass der Mensch nicht mehr ist, als Materie und versucht es dann zu beweisen. Der Hund beißt sich in den Schwanz.


Es geht lediglich um Theorien, die ich, sofern sie tatsächlich verwirklicht werden und ich sie erleben werde, als Beweis akzeptieren werde. Der Herr Moravec versucht nichts zu beweisen. Die Zeiträume, die er in anderen Publikation zu solchen Themen nennt, sind auch imo sehr gewagt.


> Aber, wie ich bereits gesagt habe: Auf Spekulationen sollte man nie sein Weltbild aufbauen. Man baut dann nämlich auf etwas, was noch gar nicht vorhanden ist, und vermutlich auch nie sein wird. Erst wenn das Beschriebene Wirklichkeit wäre, könnte (oder sollte) man anfangen, darüber nachzudenken. Alles andere ist Träumerei.


Genauso wie für dich die Zukunft Träumerei ist, ist für mich Gott Spekulation.
Wo ist der Unterschied?
Ich glaube nur eher an die Möglichkeit den "Geist" eines Menschen in einen Computer zu transferieren, als an den Transfer in einen Himmel.


> Zu den Gottesbeweisen (wie ich schon sagte): "Nicht so hastig." *g*


Ich geh bald Bäume fällen.  



			
				ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Um noch einmal zu klären, warum eine Maschine nicht die Wahrheit (also die Frage ob es der Materialismus wahr ist = ob der Materialimus stimmt -> schwer verständlich *g*) erkennen kann. Eine Maschine kann sich nur an ihre Programmierung halten. Diese bestimmt für sie die "Wahrheit". Die Maschine kann aber nicht erkennen, ob eben diese Programmierung falsch oder wahr ist.


Du bestätigt mir immer mehr, dass ich eine Maschine bin.  

Was ist den bitteschön eine wahre/ richtige oder ein falsche Programmierung?
Ist ein Mörder falsch programmiert?
Ist der Papst wahr programmiert?
Gut der Poppe ist ja nicht unfehlbar also war Jesus wahr programmiert?


----------



## aph (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut: Lösung der Frage nach dem Sinn des Seins -> Da verweise ich einfach auf das Christentum. Ich nehmen mal an, dass du damit nicht einverstanden bist. Deshalb empfehle ich dir einfach mal zu googeln und ich garantiere dir, dass du Unmengen an anderen Erklärungs- und Lösungswegen finden kannst. Du kannst dir dann den aussuchen, der dir am besten gefällt


Und dann? Dann *weiß* ich, was der Sinn des Seins ist? Unwahrscheinlich. Ich kriege allerhöchstens Interpretationsvorschläge, die dem Leben einen Sinn _geben_ wollen, ohne wirklich zu wissen, ob das Leben genau diesen Sinn tatsächlich hat (wenn es überhaupt einen hat).



> Um noch einmal zu klären, warum eine Maschine nicht die Wahrheit (also die Frage ob es der Materialismus wahr ist = ob der Materialimus stimmt -> schwer verständlich *g*) erkennen kann. Eine Maschine kann sich nur an ihre Programmierung halten. Diese bestimmt für sie die "Wahrheit". Die Maschine kann aber nicht erkennen, ob eben diese Programmierung falsch oder wahr ist.


Das können wir Menschen auch nicht. Diesen Anspruch habe ich nicht einmal. Wenn ich es momentan für am wahrscheinlichsten und für am glaubwürdigsten halte, dass alles materieller Natur ist, genügt mir das völlig.



> Aha, du willst mich an einem Beispiel, dass ich so nebenbei gemacht habe, festmachen (Achtung: Sinn des Seins und die "Wahrheit" haben kaum bis nichts miteinader zu tun!).


Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe nur Schwierigkeiten damit, dass du immer neue schwammige Begriffe bringst, die irgendwas verdeutlichen sollen. Erst "Wahrheit", dann "Sinn", neuerdings "Freiheit". Alles Begriffe, bei denen man sich erst mal über einer Definition einigen müsste, bevor man sie auf Mensch oder Maschine anwenden wollte. Es gibt ernstzunehmende philosophische wie auch neurobiologische Diskussionen darüber, wie "frei" der Mensch wirklich in seinen Entscheidungen ist.

Mach einer Maschine klar, was freie Entscheidungen sind, und sie wird auf Anfrage ihre Entscheidungen als "frei" bezeichnen.


----------



## Feuersalamander (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, wie ich bereits gesagt habe: Auf Spekulationen sollte man nie sein Weltbild aufbauen. Man baut dann nämlich auf etwas, was noch gar nicht vorhanden ist, und vermutlich auch nie sein wird. Erst wenn das Beschriebene Wirklichkeit wäre, könnte (oder sollte) man anfangen, darüber nachzudenken. Alles andere ist Träumerei.



das find ich ja echt lustig! und das erzählt jemand, der daran glaubt dass

jemand von den toten auferstanden ist, 
jemand ohne Sex gezeugt wurde.
der jüngste Tag kommt und sich die toten aus den Gräbern erheben
dass er nach dem Tod in Himmel oder Hölle kommt..

wenn das alles keine Spekultionen sind was dann?

Definition lt. Wiki:
In der unwissenschaftlichen Alltagssprache ist Spekulation eine unbewiesene oder auch als unbeweisbar geltende Behauptung zu einem Sachverhalt, die oft auf irgendeine Weise zu bestimmten (meinungsmachenden) Zwecken veröffentlicht wird (in dieser Hinsicht ist der Begriff Spekulation meist abwertend mit unterstellter Nähe zur Propaganda gemeint).


----------



## Enigma (16. Januar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 16.01.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dito   
ich dacht auch gerade ich hab mich verlesen


----------



## crackajack (16. Januar 2006)

Enigma am 16.01.2006 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuersalamander am 16.01.2006 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er wird uns ja erstmal Gott "beweisen" (also für ihn ist es ja keine Spekulation) und danach werden wir alle zum Glauben finden.


Spoiler



Ehrlich, wenn seine "Beweise" für mich glaubhaft sein werden, werde ich mir wirklich den Kirchenaustritt (bin (Papier-)Katholik) sparen. Das mit dem Buddhismus mein ich aber eig. ernst, nur bin ich zu faul für beides (Austritt/ Eintritt). Jetzt stütze ich mich schon wieder auf die Zukunft.   Mannomann



Er braucht dazu halt nur wirklich lange.
Also seid nicht so ungeduldig.


----------



## Meinereiner (16. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 16.01.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht Widerspruch, nur Unterschied.



> Die (Charakter-) Eigenschaften des Menschen definieren sich lediglich über den Materiehaufen.



Was hältst du von der Aussage „Nora Tschirner ist niedlich“?  

Das Niedlichkeit eine Eigenschaft ist, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu streiten. Allerdings ist Niedlichkeit eine Eigenschaft, die im Auge des Betrachters, nicht aber in dem Ding selbst liegt. Insofern hat Fräulein Tschirner eine Eigenschaft, die nicht durch den „Materiehaufen“, aus dem sie wohl besteht, bestimmt ist.



> PS.
> danke wegen der Erklärung für prädikatenlogisch
> Eine Erklärung dazu hat google zwar auch so in etwa ausgespuckt, aber den Schmarren vom meinem post hätte ich trotzdem nicht verstanden.
> War für mich halt Mathe, da "=", "x" und sowas vorkam.
> Für was braucht man sowas? -> *Waldorf-extremmodus*?



Mit Logiken kommt man vor allem dann in Berührung, wenn man Mathematik, Informatik oder Philosophie studiert. Da ich u.a. Letzteres studiere....

Glaubst du an die Evolutionstheorie? (Keine Angst, ich will auf nichts hinaus, was mit Gott und Religion zu tun hat.)


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

aph am 16.01.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann? Dann *weiß* ich, was der Sinn des Seins ist? Unwahrscheinlich. Ich kriege allerhöchstens Interpretationsvorschläge, die dem Leben einen Sinn _geben_ wollen, ohne wirklich zu wissen, ob das Leben genau diesen Sinn tatsächlich hat (wenn es überhaupt einen hat).


Wenn du sie annimmst, dann weißt du auch, was der Sinn des Lebens ist. Wenn du sie nicht annimmst, bleibt es leeres Gerede. So kommt ja zum Glauben: Indem man nicht von vornherein mit allen möglichen Vorurteilen auf ihn zugeht und ihn von vornherein ablehnt, sonder sich ihm öffnet (Dies ist keine Behauptung, sondern eine Feststellung, die vom Verhalten einiger Forenmitglieder hier bestätigt wird.)



> > Um noch einmal zu klären, warum eine Maschine nicht die Wahrheit (also die Frage ob es der Materialismus wahr ist = ob der Materialimus stimmt -> schwer verständlich *g*) erkennen kann. Eine Maschine kann sich nur an ihre Programmierung halten. Diese bestimmt für sie die "Wahrheit". Die Maschine kann aber nicht erkennen, ob eben diese Programmierung falsch oder wahr ist.
> 
> 
> Das können wir Menschen auch nicht. Diesen Anspruch habe ich nicht einmal. Wenn ich es momentan für am wahrscheinlichsten und für am glaubwürdigsten halte, dass alles materieller Natur ist, genügt mir das völlig.


Na also, dann stimmst du mir ja zu. Ich schrieb:
"Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie."
Wenn der Mensch also die Wahrheit nicht erkennen kann (so wie du behauptest), so darfst du auch nicht behaupten, dass der Materialismus stimme, da du ja gar nicht erkennen kannst, ob er stimmt.
Na endlich haben wir mal ein Problem gelöst   


			
				aph am 16.01.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aha, du willst mich an einem Beispiel, dass ich so nebenbei gemacht habe, festmachen (Achtung: Sinn des Seins und die "Wahrheit" haben kaum bis nichts miteinader zu tun!).
> 
> 
> Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe nur Schwierigkeiten damit, dass du immer neue schwammige Begriffe bringst, die irgendwas verdeutlichen sollen. Erst "Wahrheit", dann "Sinn", neuerdings "Freiheit". Alles Begriffe, bei denen man sich erst mal über einer Definition einigen müsste, bevor man sie auf Mensch oder Maschine anwenden wollte. Es gibt ernstzunehmende philosophische wie auch neurobiologische Diskussionen darüber, wie "frei" der Mensch wirklich in seinen Entscheidungen ist.


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ich versuche auch meistens eine Definition zu den Begriffen zu liefern. Bei manchen gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die Definition allgemeingültig ist, sodass ich nichts mehr hinzufügen muss. Falls dir eine meiner Definitionen nicht zusagt, dann formuliere bitte deine eigene.
Na also, noch ein Problem gelöst


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 16.01.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Enigma am 16.01.2006 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es ironisch gemeint war   , crackajack hat mich verstanden. Für mich ist Glauben nicht Spekulation, sondern Gewissheit.
Übrigens habt ihr da keinerlei Gegenargumente vorgebracht. Eure Argumentation (oder euer Vorwurf) klingt etwa so: El Nonsk wirft crackajack vor, etwas Falsches gesagt zu haben. El Nonsk glaubt aber selbst an etwas, das nicht mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber eurer Meinung nach falsch ist. Also hat crackajack Recht.
Selbst wenn mein Glauben eurer Meinung nach Spekulation ist, so ändert dies nichts an der Tatsache, dass crackajacks Weltsicht auf einer Spekulation basiert. Oder wollt ihr das etwa leugnen?


----------



## Meinereiner (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 16.01.2006 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaa, stopp mal: Der Begriff „wissen“ ist völlig anders definiert. Um mal ganz unwissenschaftlich Wikipedia zu zitieren:



> Ein Subjekt S weiß, dass eine Proposition P wahr ist genau dann, wenn:
> (a) S glaubt, dass P wahr ist
> (b) P ist wahr
> (c) S ist offensichtlich berechtigt zu glauben (d.h. hat gute Gründe zu glauben), dass P wahr ist





> Ich versuche auch meistens eine Definition zu den Begriffen zu liefern. Bei manchen gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die Definition allgemeingültig ist, sodass ich nichts mehr hinzufügen muss.



Du kennst dich doch mit Philosophie aus? Dann solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass die Begriffe „Wahrheit“, „Sinn“, „Freiheit“ und gaaaaaaaanz besonders „Sein“ philosophische Hardcorethemen sind, über die diskutiert wird, seit es sowas wie Philosophie gibt und über die ganze Bücher verfasst werden. Allein deine Formulierung des „Sinn des Seins“ erinnert an brutalste Heideggerterminologie. Dass du tatsächlich gedacht hättest, diese Begrifflichkeiten wären allgemeinverständlich, nehme ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 16.01.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Beispiel hat ja auch nichts mit freier Entscheidung zu tun.
Übrigens halte ich die Ansicht, dass der Mensch keine freie Entscheidung hat, für sehr gefährlich. Dann könnte man nämlich alle Taten Hitlers oder Stalins damit rechtfertigen, dass sie "einfach nicht anders konnten". Ich glaube (oder hoffe zumindest), dass du dem nicht zustimmst.
Mit "volkstümlichen Islam" meinte ich, dass die Prädestinationslehre vor allem im "einfachen Volk" (-> ein Begriff, der mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, aber mir fällt spontan nichts Besseres ein) geglaubt wird.



> Es geht lediglich um Theorien, die ich, sofern sie tatsächlich verwirklicht werden und ich sie erleben werde, als Beweis akzeptieren werde. Der Herr Moravec versucht nichts zu beweisen. Die Zeiträume, die er in anderen Publikation zu solchen Themen nennt, sind auch imo sehr gewagt.


Dadurch ist aber auch nichts von dem, was ich gesagt habe, widerlegt   


> > Aber, wie ich bereits gesagt habe: Auf Spekulationen sollte man nie sein Weltbild aufbauen. Man baut dann nämlich auf etwas, was noch gar nicht vorhanden ist, und vermutlich auch nie sein wird. Erst wenn das Beschriebene Wirklichkeit wäre, könnte (oder sollte) man anfangen, darüber nachzudenken. Alles andere ist Träumerei.
> 
> 
> Genauso wie für dich die Zukunft Träumerei ist, ist für mich Gott Spekulation.
> ...


Siehe weiter oben.


> ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und du bestätigst mir immer mehr, dass ich Recht habe *g*
Ich gehe ja gar nicht davon aus, dass der Mensch nur Materie ist, also keine Entscheidungsfreiheit hat -> Also ist die Programmierungsfrage sinnfällig. Wie ich bereits sagte: Stimmt der Materialismus, so kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen (wie du ja durch deine Frage beweist). Dann aber kannst du auch nicht behaupten, dass der Materialismus stimmt.


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sagte ja bereits, dass "Wahrheit" und Sinn des Lebens nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Das zweite war nur ein Beispiel.
Das "wissen" aber bezog sich auf den "Sinn des Lebens" und nicht die "Wahrheit". Da ich Christ bin, weiß ich auch um den Sinn des Lebens bzw. es ist für mich Realität.
Für den Nichtchristen ist es aber nicht "Wissen", da dann ja der Punkt b) "P ist wahr" (z. B. Gottes Existenz) nicht erfüllt wird. Das ist es, glaube ich auch, was dich an meinem Post stört. Oder liegt hier, wie so oft, wieder ein Kommunikationsproblem vor   


> > Ich versuche auch meistens eine Definition zu den Begriffen zu liefern. Bei manchen gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die Definition allgemeingültig ist, sodass ich nichts mehr hinzufügen muss.
> 
> 
> 
> Du kennst dich doch mit Philosophie aus? Dann solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass die Begriffe „Wahrheit“, „Sinn“, „Freiheit“ und gaaaaaaaanz besonders „Sein“ philosophische Hardcorethemen sind, über die diskutiert wird, seit es sowas wie Philosophie gibt und über die ganze Bücher verfasst werden. Allein deine Formulierung des „Sinn des Seins“ erinnert an brutalste Heideggerterminologie. Dass du tatsächlich gedacht hättest, diese Begrifflichkeiten wären allgemeinverständlich, nehme ich dir nicht ab.


Mit allgemeingültigen Begriffen meinte ich vor allem den Begriff "Maschine"  und ich habe nicht so sehr an die von dir genannten Begriffe gedacht (Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben: "Bei manchen Begriffen gehe ich davon aus, dass die Definition allgemeingültig ist, sodass ich nichts mehr hinzufügen muss.)


----------



## Meinereiner (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja bereits, dass "Wahrheit" und Sinn des Lebens nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Das zweite war nur ein Beispiel.
> Das "wissen" aber bezog sich auf den "Sinn des Lebens" und nicht die "Wahrheit". Da ich Christ bin, weiß ich auch um den Sinn des Lebens bzw. es ist für mich Realität.
> Für den Nichtchristen ist es aber nicht "Wissen", da dann ja der Punkt b) "P ist wahr" (z. B. Gottes Existenz) nicht erfüllt wird. Das ist es, glaube ich auch, was dich an meinem Post stört. Oder liegt hier, wie so oft, wieder ein Kommunikationsproblem vor



Huh? Darf ich das dann so verstehen, dass der Satz „Der Sinn des Lebens ist dies und jenes“ weder wahr noch falsch ist, da er ja mit Wahrheit nichts zu tun hat?



> Mit allgemeingültigen Begriffen meinte ich vor allem den Begriff "Maschine" und ich habe nicht so sehr an die von dir genannten Begriffe gedacht



Und wo – um an Aph anzuschließen – findet sich in der Alltagsmeinung darüber, was eine Maschine sei, eine Aussage darüber, ob Maschinen irgendeine Wahrheit erkennen können oder nicht (daraus, dass eine Maschine nur ihr Programm abspielt, folgt eine derartige Aussage nicht)?


----------



## Elvis44 (16. Januar 2006)

[/quote]
Das Beispiel hat ja auch nichts mit freier Entscheidung zu tun.
Übrigens halte ich die Ansicht, dass der Mensch keine freie Entscheidung hat, für sehr gefährlich. Dann könnte man nämlich alle Taten Hitlers oder Stalins damit rechtfertigen, dass sie "einfach nicht anders konnten". Ich glaube (oder hoffe zumindest), dass du dem nicht zustimmst.
Mit "volkstümlichen Islam" meinte ich, dass die Prädestinationslehre vor allem im "einfachen Volk" (-> ein Begriff, der mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, aber mir fällt spontan nichts Besseres ein) geglaubt wird. [/quote]


Glaubst du das Hitler/Stalin 100 Jahre zuvor genauso "Erfolg" gehabt hätten?


Bezügl. Küssen (Professor küßt seine Frau usw., Liebe...)
Liebe, Zuneigung etc. werden durch Botenstoffe im Gehirn verursacht. Reize die diese Botenstoffe auslösen sind z.B.: Küssen: Über die Lippen wird Speichel/Sekret ausgetauscht das widerum Botenstoffe enthält das Glücksgefühle auslöst, Augen=>eine Frau ist "schön"

Schönheit: Der Mensch oder sprechen wir mal nur vom Mann, findet eine Frau "schön" wenn z.B.: ihr Gesicht möglichst symmetrisch (Spiegellinie vertikal verlaufend, mittig Nase in etwa), alle "Teile" im Gesicht dem evolutionstechnischen Maß oder Verhältnis entsprechen; die Hüften "gebärfreudig", usw.
Man kann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, Jeder will z.B.: 90/60/90, aber lt. Statistik ergibt sich eine Maßspanne die auf den Großteil zutrifft.
Klar fallen wenige raus, die z.B.: extrem dicke Fraun bevorzugen, aber das ist nicht die Regel.


Das denke ich mal ist mehr oder weniger wissenschaftlich bewiesen.
Von Übernatürlichem zu sprechen kommt mir gerade bei diesem Thema komisch vor.


----------



## ElNonsk (16. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, so habe ich das nicht gemeint. Meine Aussage ist vielmehr "forumshistorisch" zu verstehen. Ich hatte zuvor lang und breit über die Möglichkeit einer Maschine zur Erkennung von "Wahrheit" (Heinz von Foerster würde mich umbringen *g*) gesprochen und dann ein Beispiel dazu geliefert, wie eingeschränkt eine Maschine (in dem Fall der Videorekorder) eigentlich ist. Wie ich aber sehe, war mein Beispiel wohl sehr schlecht gewählt, da es euch ja überhaupt nicht zusagt   


			
				Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mit allgemeingültigen Begriffen meinte ich vor allem den Begriff "Maschine" und ich habe nicht so sehr an die von dir genannten Begriffe gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> Und wo – um an Aph anzuschließen – findet sich in der Alltagsmeinung darüber, was eine Maschine sei, eine Aussage darüber, ob Maschinen irgendeine Wahrheit erkennen können oder nicht (daraus, dass eine Maschine nur ihr Programm abspielt, folgt eine derartige Aussage nicht)?


Gegenfrage: Benötigt man Freiheit, um zur (nicht irgendeine, sondern "die Wahrheit") Wahrheit zu gelangen?


----------



## Meinereiner (16. Januar 2006)

Elvis44 am 16.01.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezügl. Küssen (Professor küßt seine Frau usw., Liebe...)
> Liebe, Zuneigung etc. werden durch Botenstoffe im Gehirn verursacht. Reize die diese Botenstoffe auslösen sind z.B.: Küssen: Über die Lippen wird Speichel/Sekret ausgetauscht das widerum Botenstoffe enthält das Glücksgefühle auslöst, Augen=>eine Frau ist "schön"
> 
> Schönheit: Der Mensch oder sprechen wir mal nur vom Mann, findet eine Frau "schön" wenn z.B.: ihr Gesicht möglichst symmetrisch (Spiegellinie vertikal verlaufend, mittig Nase in etwa), alle "Teile" im Gesicht dem evolutionstechnischen Maß oder Verhältnis entsprechen; die Hüften "gebärfreudig", usw.
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur selbst zitieren:



			
				Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Antiphysiologisches Argument:* Von Leibniz gibt es eine sehr passendes Argument. Dieses richtet sich zwar gegen ein mechanistisches Weltbild, aber dieses können wir ja leicht auf das atomistische übertragen.
> Stellen wir uns vor, wir gehen in eine Mühle hinein. Diese Mühle ist allerdings ein riesiger Apparat voller Zahnräder und dergleichen. Dieser hochkomplexe Mechanismus bewirkt irgendwie, dass die Mühle eine Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit besitzt: Sie kann sehen, hören, fühlen usw. Das Problem, was für uns besteht, ist allerdings folgendes: Wir sehen zwar jedes einzelne Zahnrad, jede Schraube, jede Zahnstange, aber dennoch erschließt sich daraus nicht, wie diese Mühle wahrnehmen kann. Die Mühle ist offensichtlich mehr, als nur die Summe ihrer Teile.



Was du getan hast, war, die Zahnräder aufzuzählen, die in der Mühle arbeiten. _Warum_ die Zahnräder aber das bewirken, was sie bewirken, das hast du nicht beantwortet.



> Von Übernatürlichem zu sprechen kommt mir gerade bei diesem Thema komisch vor.



Ich spreche von höchst Natürlichem, nämlich von dem, was wir durch unseren wissenschaftsgetrübten Blick beinahe gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen können oder wollen, da wir alles irgendwie in die uns bekannten wissenschaftlichen Theorien quetschen wollen und den Rest einfach ausblenden.


----------



## Meinereiner (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst dann sicher das hier?



> Eine Maschine spult ihr Programm ab - aber sie erkennt nicht die Wahrheit, noch nicht einmal die Wirklichkeit. Sie reagiert unter Umständen auf Eingaben (Knopfdruck, Videoaufnahmen oder Bewegunsgmelder usw.), aber sie kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
> Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).
> 
> Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
> q. e. d.



Gut, dann zäumen wir das Pferd noch einmal neu auf, aber diesmal richtig:



> Eine Maschine [...] erkennt nicht die Wahrheit



http://www.fernuni-hagen.de/DVT/Java/LogikRechner/LogikRechner.html

Unter der genannten Adresse versteckt sich ein Aussagenlogik-Rechner. Dort kannst du Sätze in formalisierter Form eintippen und dir z.B. mittelst Fallunterscheidung anzeigen lassen, ob der Satz wahr, falsch oder unentscheidbar ist. Diese Maschine erkennt also Wahrheit.



> [eine Maschine] kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.



Eine Theorie ist nichts weiter, als ein System von Sätzen, die miteinander in Beziehung stehen. Diese Theorie könntest du ebenso in formalisierter Form in unseren Aussagenlogik-Rechner eintippen und dir anzeigen lassen, ob sie wahr ist. Bestimmte Maschinen können also Theorien zustimmen (indem sie sie als wahr auszeichnen) oder nicht (indem sie sie als falsch auszeichnen).



> Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).



Siehe oben: auch Maschinen können über wahr oder falsch entscheiden.



> Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
> q. e. d.



Da wir nun gerade die Prämissen angezweifelt haben, geht die Beweiskräftigkeit deines Schlusses flöten.....tschüss du kleines q.e.d. 

PS: Menschen beurteilen Theorien i.d.R. anhand ihrer Beobachtungen und der Vernunft, indem sie die Beobachtung als Aussage formulieren und daraus Schlussfolgerungen ziehen („Die Theorie sagt also, alle Steine können fliegen. Nun habe ich aber einen Stein gesehen, der nicht fliegen kann. Also ist die Theorie falsch.“). Was aber heißt denn „Schlussfolgerungen ziehen“? Nichts anderes, als gemäß logischer Axiome und Schlussregeln eine Aussage zu untersuchen. Wäre es nun nicht naheliegend, zu sagen, diese logischen Axiome und die dazugehörigen Schlussregeln, gemäß denen wir denken, sind unser geistiges Programm?



> Gegenfrage: Benötigt man Freiheit, um zur (nicht irgendeine, sondern "die Wahrheit") Wahrheit zu gelangen?



Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## aph (16. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sie annimmst, dann weißt du auch, was der Sinn des Lebens ist. Wenn du sie nicht annimmst, bleibt es leeres Gerede. So kommt ja zum Glauben: Indem man nicht von vornherein mit allen möglichen Vorurteilen auf ihn zugeht und ihn von vornherein ablehnt, sonder sich ihm öffnet (Dies ist keine Behauptung, sondern eine Feststellung, die vom Verhalten einiger Forenmitglieder hier bestätigt wird.)


Ich habe mehr und mehr das Gefühl, dass du hier etwas vom Ende her beweisen willst. Glaube, Wahrheit usw. setzt du voraus, um sie anschließend zu begründen. Dieser Kreis ist in der Logik natürlich nicht erlaubt.




> Wenn der Mensch also die Wahrheit nicht erkennen kann (so wie du behauptest), so darfst du auch nicht behaupten, dass der Materialismus stimme, da du ja gar nicht erkennen kannst, ob er stimmt.


Und ob ich das behaupten kann. Ich behaupte das gewöhnlich zu allem, was ich für die Wahrheit halte. In der Regel habe ich auch gute Gründe dafür. Wie bei den Beweisen ist es für mich eine Art Konvention, das was ich für korrekt halte, "Wahrheit" zu nennen.



> Ich versuche auch meistens eine Definition zu den Begriffen zu liefern. Bei manchen gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die Definition allgemeingültig ist, sodass ich nichts mehr hinzufügen muss. Falls dir eine meiner Definitionen nicht zusagt, dann formuliere bitte deine eigene.



Davon bist du garantiert nicht ausgegangen, bei deiner Vorbildung. Erzähl mir nichts. Aber bitte, hier kommen meine Definitionen ...
Wahrheit:
1. ein unerschütterlich zutreffender Fakt. Als solcher nicht erfassbar und daher nur theoretisch. Wird dennoch in theoretischen Diskussionen verwendet (so wie man mit "Unendlich" rechnen kann, obwohl es keine Zahl ist).
2. eine gesellschaftliche oder individuelle Konvention darüber, welcher Fakt als Wahrheit angenommen wird.
Freiheit:
Die Möglichkeit, eine Entscheidung zu treffen, von der man annimmt, dass man auch anders hätte entscheiden können, was man jedoch nie wird wissen können.
Sinn:
Die Behaftung eines Geschehens oder eines Zusammenhangs mit einer vermuteten Zielgerichtetheit.

PS: Unterlass die "Problem gelöst"-Süffisanzen, die passen hier nun wirklich nicht her. Wann ein Problem gelöst ist, entscheiden alle, die damit ein Problem hatten, und nicht ein einzelner.
Wenn du aber willst, dass ich mir den Thread und deinen kommenden "Beweis" gar nicht erst durchlese, mach so überheblich weiter.


----------



## aph (16. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du getan hast, war, die Zahnräder aufzuzählen, die in der Mühle arbeiten. _Warum_ die Zahnräder aber das bewirken, was sie bewirken, das hast du nicht beantwortet.



Ich finde eigentlich, dass er genau das anhand der sexuellen Wirkung biologischer Schemata recht gut erklärt hat. Da war kein "mehr" als die Teile hergeben.


----------



## Meinereiner (16. Januar 2006)

aph am 16.01.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht mit den Begriffen. Dass dort nicht mehr ist, als die Teile _hergeben_, habe ich ja auch behauptet (ich habe behauptet, dass die Zahnräder in der Mühle dafür sorgen, dass die Mühle wahrnehmen kann), aber dort _ist_ mehr, als nur die Teile selbst: nämlich eine Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit.


----------



## aph (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 16.01.2006 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und? Ich hab das der Mühle angesehen. So what?


----------



## Feuersalamander (17. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es ironisch gemeint war   , crackajack hat mich verstanden. Für mich ist Glauben nicht Spekulation, sondern Gewissheit.



Schön für den Rest der Welt nicht....

Euer Problem ist, dass ihr beide von subjektiven Wahrheiten sprecht, und diese als objektiv verkaufen wollt, was keinem von euch gelingen wird, da keiner seine Sicht objektiv beweisen kann.

Ich finde es nur lustig, dass mir jemand erzählt, der an (objekitv betrachtet) ziemlich absurde sachen glaubt, ich soll mein Weltbild nicht auf Spekulationen aufbauen. 
Du hast keinen einzigen objektiven Beweis, dass das was du glaubst stimmt.


----------



## Feuersalamander (17. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage: Benötigt man Freiheit, um zur (nicht irgendeine, sondern "die Wahrheit") Wahrheit zu gelangen?



Ja die Freiheit zu hinterfragen, anzuzweifeln und in Frage zu stellen, das alles darf man in der kath. Kirche ja nicht, da diese dogmatisch ist.


----------



## crackajack (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 16.01.2006 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich bleiben die Fragen trotzdem irgendwie alles dasselbe, auch wenn ich anscheinend nie die für dich richtigen Worte dazu verwende.  


> > Die (Charakter-) Eigenschaften des Menschen definieren sich lediglich über den Materiehaufen.
> 
> 
> Was hältst du von der Aussage „Nora Tschirner ist niedlich“?
> Das Niedlichkeit eine Eigenschaft ist, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu streiten. Allerdings ist Niedlichkeit eine Eigenschaft, die im Auge des Betrachters, nicht aber in dem Ding selbst liegt. Insofern hat Fräulein Tschirner eine Eigenschaft, die nicht durch den „Materiehaufen“, aus dem sie wohl besteht, bestimmt ist.


Niedlich find ich eher Hamster.  
Sagen wir hübsch, nett oder goil.
Warum soll das nicht über ihren/meinen Materiehaufen bestimmt sein?
Ihr Materiehaufen bestimmt wie mein Auge (ein Teil meines Materiehaufens) das "Objekt" wahrnimmt.
Weiters hat mein Gehör (Materiehaufen) ihre, durch ihre Stimmbänder/Lunge...(Materiehaufen) hervorgerufenen Schallwellen, die dann über ein Mikrofon und weitere Apparaturen (Materiehaufen) in ein digitales Signal umgewandelte Informationen, die dann der Lautsprecher meines Fernsehers wieder als Schallwellen ausgesendet hat, wahrgenommen.
Riechen, schmecken bzw. anfassen war ja 



Spoiler



noch


 nicht, also fällt diese Informationszuleitung weg.
Gut, ich habe also ein optisches Bild bzw. ein akkustisches Vorstellung von ihr in meinem Hirn (Materieehaufen), dort hab ich durch genetische Vorprägung (Materiehaufen), sowie Lebenserfahrung (Fernsehen, Familie, Freunde...) (was letztendlich auch elektrisch im Materiehaufen gespeichert wurde) ein "Frau gefällt mir- Muster" abgelegt. Jetzt vergleicht mein Hirn Bild "Tschirner" mit Bild von Traumfrau.
Bei, sagen wir, 70% Abweichung schlägt mein Hirn vor, dass ein anderer Materiehaufen (eine Materiestange  ), dass super finden soll.
Ok, da fehlen ein Haufen Details, aber befindet sich jetzt "mehr" in meinem Genital?  


> > prädikatenlogisch
> 
> 
> Mit Logiken kommt man vor allem dann in Berührung, wenn man Mathematik, Informatik oder Philosophie studiert. Da ich u.a. Letzteres studiere....
> Glaubst du an die Evolutionstheorie? (Keine Angst, ich will auf nichts hinaus, was mit Gott und Religion zu tun hat.)


die Evolutionslehre?
gibt es da schon eine einzige Richtige?
kA, aber eher ja?

Und wieso sollte das Angst hervorrufen? Ich freu mich noch immer auf die Beweise von Gott _neben_ der Evolutionslehre von ElNonsk. *wart*



			
				ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens habt ihr da keinerlei Gegenargumente vorgebracht. Eure Argumentation (oder euer Vorwurf) klingt etwa so: El Nonsk wirft crackajack vor, etwas Falsches gesagt zu haben. El Nonsk glaubt aber selbst an etwas, das nicht mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber eurer Meinung nach falsch ist. Also hat crackajack Recht.
> Selbst wenn mein Glauben eurer Meinung nach Spekulation ist, so ändert dies nichts an der Tatsache, dass crackajacks Weltsicht auf einer Spekulation basiert. Oder wollt ihr das etwa leugnen?


Nö, ist für mich dasselbe.
Alles eine Frage des Glaubens.



			
				ElNonsk am 16.01.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 16.01.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit den dann?
Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich mich jeden Tag volllaufen lassen und mit sagen wir 160 (mehr schafft meine Karre nicht) durch die Stadt brettern. Und wenn ich beides zusammen mache, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, das ich die Deformationsfähigkeit meines Autos testen würde.
Ist meine freie/unfreie Entscheidung.


> Übrigens halte ich die Ansicht, dass der Mensch keine freie Entscheidung hat, für sehr gefährlich. Dann könnte man nämlich alle Taten Hitlers oder Stalins damit rechtfertigen, dass sie "einfach nicht anders konnten". Ich glaube (oder hoffe zumindest), dass du dem nicht zustimmst.


Um es extrem krass zu formulieren:
Shit Happens
Das ändert nichts daran, das ich die Geschenisse "schlecht" finde.



> > Es geht lediglich um Theorien, die ich, sofern sie tatsächlich verwirklicht werden und ich sie erleben werde, als Beweis akzeptieren werde. Der Herr Moravec versucht nichts zu beweisen. Die Zeiträume, die er in anderen Publikation zu solchen Themen nennt, sind auch imo sehr gewagt.
> 
> 
> Dadurch ist aber auch nichts von dem, was ich gesagt habe, widerlegt


Nur das du behauptet hast, dass im Text etwas bewiesen werden soll bzw. hast du da irgeneinen Willen meinerseits entdeckt, das ich was beweisen will.


			
				aph am 17.01.2006 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mühle=Maschine=Mensch?  



			
				Feuersalamander am 17.01.2006 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Problem ist, dass ihr beide von subjektiven Wahrheiten sprecht, und diese als objektiv verkaufen wollt, was keinem von euch gelingen wird, da keiner seine Sicht objektiv beweisen kann.


  
Ich will gar nichts als objektiv verkaufen.

Für mich ist beides Spekulation, aber ich glaube an meine Zukunftsgeschichte und ElNonsk hat seinen Glauben an Gott.

Meine Theorie wird in der Zukunft bewiesen (oder auch nicht) und ElNonsk beweist seine noch in diesem Jahrhundert???


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

aph am 17.01.2006 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst dich schon entscheiden: Dumme Sprüche oder Diskussion.


----------



## aph (17. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 17.01.2006 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Theorie wird in der Zukunft bewiesen (oder auch nicht) und ElNonsk beweist seine noch in diesem Jahrhundert???



*grins*

Recht hast du aber. Auch was die strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen von (unfreien) Entscheidungen betrifft. Ich sehe da kein Problem, selbst wenn man annimmt, dass Hitlers Vorgehen vorherbestimmt war. Und wenn schon? Warum soll man ihn nicht trotzdem bestrafen können? Wenn ein Materiehaufen in vorbestimmter Weise Scheiße baut, dann kann man gegen diesen Materiehaufen doch Sanktionen verhängen. Zum einen, um diesen Materiehaufen umzufunktionieren, als auch um anderen Materierhaufen entscheidenden Input für ihre Programmierung zu geben.


----------



## aph (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst dich schon entscheiden: Dumme Sprüche oder Diskussion.



Ich muss überhaupt nichts. Wenn du nicht erkennst, was ich mit meinen Einzeilern sagen will, muss das nicht unbedingt nur an mir liegen.
Ich weiß ja was du meinst, aber das tut irgendwie überhaupt nichts zur Sache.

Klar, man kann tausend Zahnräder nebenander legen und sie tun gar nichts. Oder man baut sie zur besagten Mühle um und sie erlangen Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit. Aber was hat das mit dem Menschen zu tun? Es ist doch eine ganz normale Eigenschaft von Materieteilen, dass sie durch komplexes Zusammenwirken gemeinschaftliche, neue Eigenschaften erlangen können. Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zur Gott/Mensch-Diskussion.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

@ crackajack

Du kannst meinen Standpunkt auch so auffassen: Ich behaupte, dass die Physiologie nicht in der Lage ist, das, was wir Mensch nennen, gänzlich widerzugeben. Die Physiologie kann aufzählen, welche Teile (Hormone usw.) beteiligt sind, wenn jemand Schönheit empfindet. Sie kann sogar zeigen, dass, wenn diese und jene Hormone dies und jenes tun, dann der Mensch Schönheit empfindet. Aber was sie nicht kann, ist erklären, WARUM!!! das so ist.

Die Physiologie ist in diesem Punkte vergleichbar mit dem Kind, das weiß, dass, wenn es die und die Teile seines Elektrobaukastens so und so zusammensetzt, die Lampe beginnt, zu leuchten. WARUM aber die Lampe leuchtet, das kann das Kind nicht erklären.

Wenn du versuchst, den Menschen nur unter Aufzählung seiner Teile zu erklären, dann bleibt die Frage offen, WARUM die Teile das bewirken, was sie bewirken. Diese Begründungslücke ist die Differenz zwischen einem Menschen und der Aufzählung seiner Teile.



> Mühle=Maschine=Mensch?



Sowas nennt man Analogie. 

Zum Thema Evolutionstheorie:

Du hattest behauptet, du glaubtest daran, dass der Weltverlauf durchgängig kausal determiniert sei, dass alles Ursache und Wirkung sei. Nun glaubt du auch mehr oder minder an die Evolutionstheorie. Diese beinhaltet allerdings den Begriff „Mutation“. Damit ist aber gemeint eine „nicht prognostizierbare und in diesem Sinne zufällige Veränderung[...] des Genotyps“. Mit anderen Worten: Mutationen sind nicht kausal determiniert, sondern zufällig (so zumindest der Stand 2001). Du scheinst also in Widersprüchlichkeiten zu geraten, wenn du einerseits Kausalität als grundlegendes Prinzip der Weltverlaufs betrachtest, aber andererseits mehr oder minder an die Evolutionstheorie glaubst.

Du könntest dich natürlich retten, indem du behaupten würdest, dass wir die kausalen Momente in der Evolution nur noch nicht entdeckt hätten. Aber das wäre natürlich eine ziemlich plumpe Behauptung.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

aph am 17.01.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, du musst meine Aussagen entweder für wahr, für falsch oder für etwas anderes halten, eine andere Möglichkeit hast du nicht – aber das tut nix zur Sache 



> Klar, man kann tausend Zahnräder nebenander legen und sie tun gar nichts. Oder man baut sie zur besagten Mühle um und sie erlangen Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit. Aber was hat das mit dem Menschen zu tun?



Es geht darum, dass du, wenn du die Einzelteile des Menschen aufzählst, ihn nicht hinreichend erklären kannst, da die Begründungslücke bleibt, WIE die Einzelteile dazu führen, dass der Mensch dies oder jenes kann.



> Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zur Gott/Mensch-Diskussion.



Den gibt’s auch nicht. Die Diskussion hat sich daraus entwickelt, dass jemand meinte, der Mensch sei nichts weiter als Materie, woraufhin als Einwand kam, der Mensch sei mehr als nur seine Teile.


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Den gibt’s auch nicht. Die Diskussion hat sich daraus entwickelt, dass jemand meinte, der Mensch sei nichts weiter als Materie, woraufhin als Einwand kam, der Mensch sei mehr als nur seine Teile.


damit hast du recht, bin aber nicht mit allen aussagen einverstanden.
damit aber schon, denn alles leben beinhaltet aussser materie noch energie. und wandelt erstere ja auch in zweitere um.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 17.01.2006 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, so kann man das natürlich auch sehen, good point. Aber auch hier würde ich widersprechen, da ja besagte Begründungslücke auch durch diesen neuen Aspekt nicht geschlossen werden kann.


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, so kann man das natürlich auch sehen, good point. Aber auch hier würde ich widersprechen, da ja besagte Begründungslücke auch durch diesen neuen Aspekt nicht geschlossen werden kann.


spielt doch keine rolle, so funktioniert eben wissenschaft, kaum weiss man was neues, tun sich zehn weitere fragen auf. das wird sich auch bestimmt nie ändern. du wirst nie, NIE das universum im ganzen erklären können. und den menschlichen körper vielleicht auch nicht, wer weiss.
und die körperenrgie begründet noch so einiges, was man erst am erforschen ist. die energiemeridiane, die schon die alten chinesen gekannt haben, gibt's teilweise wirklich (aber wahrscheinlich nicht so viele, wie die chinesen angenommen hatten). konnte auch schon gemessen werden. da habe ich jetzt leider keine quelle parat, ich weiss nur noch, dass ein typ im CERN festgestellt hat, dass selbst nach dem sterben von materie dieser energiefluss noch da ist und nur sehr langsam zurück geht.
das ist keine esoterik oder so, echt nicht. und genau deshalb funktioniert z.b. auch akupunktur (wenn richtig angewandt). ich frag mich nur immer wieder, woher die chinesen das vor tausenden von jahren wissen konnten. aber wahrscheinlich waren sie nur viel offener und weniger engstirnig, was medizin angeht.


----------



## crackajack (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @ crackajack
> Die Physiologie ist in diesem Punkte vergleichbar mit dem Kind.


ich würde sagen die Physiologie ist in der Pubertät.  


> Zum Thema Evolutionstheorie:
> 
> Du hattest behauptet, du glaubtest daran, dass der Weltverlauf durchgängig kausal determiniert sei, dass alles Ursache und Wirkung sei. Nun glaubt du auch mehr oder minder an die Evolutionstheorie. Diese beinhaltet allerdings den Begriff „Mutation“. Damit ist aber gemeint eine „nicht prognostizierbare und in diesem Sinne zufällige Veränderung[...] des Genotyps“. Mit anderen Worten: Mutationen sind nicht kausal determiniert, sondern zufällig (so zumindest der Stand 2001). Du scheinst also in Widersprüchlichkeiten zu geraten, wenn du einerseits Kausalität als grundlegendes Prinzip der Weltverlaufs betrachtest, aber andererseits mehr oder minder an die Evolutionstheorie glaubst.
> 
> Du könntest dich natürlich retten, indem du behaupten würdest, dass wir die kausalen Momente in der Evolution nur noch nicht entdeckt hätten. Aber das wäre natürlich eine ziemlich plumpe Behauptung.


Zufall ist für mich vorherbestimmt.  

Mal die (vorhergesagte) "plumpe" Behauptung etwas ergänzen.  
Ich glaube daran, dass man rein theoretisch mit ausreichender Rechenpower (so 10Ghz und 6GB RAM dürften reichen  ) und "umfassender" Dateneingabe die Ereignisse nach dem Urknall bis jetzt simulieren könnte. Und logischerweise sogar auch in die Zukunft interpolieren/rechnen könnte.
rein theoretisch!
Praktisch sehe ich da eine unendlich lange Rechnung. Aber mit unendlich, können die richtigen Matheathleten eventuell umgehen?

Naja vermutlich hast du Recht, dass ich meine Ansichten in meine wissentschafts"getrübte" Sicht "pressen" versuche.
Genauso sehe ich deine eig. alles auseinandernehmenden Aussagen als philosophiegetrübt.
siehe


			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 17.01.2006 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich ist Materie und Energie dasselbe, noch immer kein "mehr". Hängt eben "nur" von der Geschwindigkeit ab.



			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst dich schon entscheiden: *Dumme Sprüche* oder Diskussion.


@ElNonsk Baum fällt


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 17.01.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau DAS ist mein Punkt: Es gibt höchst irdische Dinge, die können wir wissenschaftlich (in diesem Falle physiologisch) nicht _vollständig_ erklären. Darum ist der Mensch _mehr_, als die Wissenschaft der Physiologie unter Aufzählung seiner Teile uns aufzeigt.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 17.01.2006 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Zufall ist für mich vorherbestimmt.
> 
> Mal die (vorhergesagte) "plumpe" Behauptung etwas ergänzen.
> Ich glaube daran, dass man rein theoretisch mit ausreichender Rechenpower (so 10Ghz und 6GB RAM dürften reichen  ) und "umfassender" Dateneingabe die Ereignisse nach dem Urknall bis jetzt simulieren könnte. Und logischerweise sogar auch in die Zukunft interpolieren/rechnen könnte.
> ...



Hehe, auf zu einem neuen Einwand:

Der Urknall ist die erste Ursache (das meinst du doch so, oder?). Daraus folgt: Es existiert etwas, dass ohne Ursache ist.

Das Problem:

Wenn es etwas gab, das ohne Ursache existierte, so besteht die _Möglichkeit_, dass es wieder etwas geben wird, das ohne Ursache ist. Das aber würde wiederum die Behauptung der kausalen Determiniertheit des Weltverlaufs untergraben.



> Naja vermutlich hast du Recht, dass ich meine Ansichten in meine wissentschafts"getrübte" Sicht "pressen" versuche.
> Genauso sehe ich deine eig. alles auseinandernehmenden Aussagen als philosophiegetrübt.



Jeder sieht die Welt durch eine Brille, aber es gibt gute Brillen und es gibt schlechte Brillen


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Urknall ist die erste Ursache (das meinst du doch so, oder?). Daraus folgt: Es existiert etwas, dass ohne Ursache ist.


das ist aber auch wieder so eine sache, wo ich meine, wir werden sie nie vollständig durchleuchtet haben. und v.a. beweistechnisch wird es da ganz schwierig.


----------



## crackajack (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Urknall ist die erste Ursache (das meinst du doch so, oder?). Daraus folgt: Es existiert etwas, dass ohne Ursache ist.


Nee, der Urknall ist die erste "bekannte" Wirkung.
Alles was vorher war.  ???
Das angenommene Nichts ist "sicher" was erforschbares.


> Jeder sieht die Welt durch eine Brille, aber es gibt gute Brillen und es gibt schlechte Brillen


gut/schlecht von einem Philosophen  
und ich habe extra für dich mein schlecht beim Kommentar zum Hitler in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.  


			
				HanFred am 17.01.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nie? naja
ganz schwierig? 100%ig


----------



## aph (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau DAS ist mein Punkt: Es gibt höchst irdische Dinge, die können wir wissenschaftlich (in diesem Falle physiologisch) nicht _vollständig_ erklären. Darum ist der Mensch _mehr_, als die Wissenschaft der Physiologie unter Aufzählung seiner Teile uns aufzeigt.



Ich kann mich deiner Sichtweise nicht anschließen. Was genau empfindest du denn ungeklärt? Ich weiß, WARUM wir Menschen bestimmte Körperformen gut finden und sie uns sexuell stimulieren. Und wir wissen auch WIE das funktioniert. Wo bleiben da Fragen offen?

Hanfred hatte Recht: Klar bleiben immer einige Details ungeklärt und Gegenstand weiterer Forschung. Aber daraus kann man keine eigene Qualität formulieren, das uns Menschen zu etwas Besserem macht, was man nie verstehen könne. Oder was immer du damit aussagen wolltest.

Ich verstehe auch nicht alles an einem Stück Metall. Ist auch dieses deshalb mehr als die Summe seiner Teile? Ist auch ein Stück Eisen etwas so Spezielles wie ein Mensch?


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

aph am 17.01.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da es ungeklärt ist, kann ich es auch nicht bezeichnen.



> Ich weiß, WARUM wir Menschen bestimmte Körperformen gut finden und sie uns sexuell stimulieren. Und wir wissen auch WIE das funktioniert. Wo bleiben da Fragen offen?



Die Fragen stellen sich dann, wenn du analysiertest, wie du die von dir genannten Fragen beantworten würdest. Ich unterstelle dir mal, du würdest Hormone etc. aufzählen, erklären, wie die sich so untereinander verhalten usw. und abschließend würdest du behaupten: „Und darum empfindet jemand Schönheit.“ Aber wo ist da das Warum? Das ist wiederum wie mit dem Kind und seinem Elektrobaukasten, das sagen würde: „Baue dieses Teil dahin und jenes Teil dorthin und DARUM leuchtet die Lampe.“ Ist das eine Erklärung? Nein, natürlich nicht. Dass es eine Erklärung wäre, wird nur durch die Verwendung des Wortes „darum“ suggeriert, aber eine Erklärung ist viel mehr, als nur ein Satz, der mit „darum“ oder „deshalb“ beginnt.



> Hanfred hatte Recht: Klar bleiben immer einige Details ungeklärt und Gegenstand weiterer Forschung. Aber daraus kann man keine eigene Qualität formulieren, das uns Menschen zu etwas Besserem macht, was man nie verstehen könne. Oder was immer du damit aussagen wolltest.



Warum denn jetzt schon wieder „besser“? Ich habe den Begriff „mehr“ verwendet, doch „mehr“ und „besser“ bedeuten völlig verschiedene Sachen.

Und warum sollte dieses Unbekannte nicht als Qualität begriffen werden können? Dem Menschen fehlt etwas und was da fehlt, ist eine Qualität. Wäre es nur eine Quantität (eine Menge eines bestimmten Teils), dann hätten wir das ganze Problem gar nicht.



> Ich verstehe auch nicht alles an einem Stück Metall. Ist auch dieses deshalb mehr als die Summe seiner Teile? Ist auch ein Stück Eisen etwas so Spezielles wie ein Mensch?



In der Phänomenologie (die Denkrichtung, in der ich gerade argumentiere) geht es um den Menschen: wie er etwas wahrnimmt, empfindet, etc. Wenn jemand ein Stück Metall betrachtet, kann es durchaus mehr sein, als nur seine Teile (das hängt vom Menschen ab).


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 17.01.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> gut/schlecht von einem Philosophen
> und ich habe extra für dich mein schlecht beim Kommentar zum Hitler in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.



Löl, schreib ruhig hin, was du willst. Ich beschwere mich erst dann, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass bestimmte Begriffe den Gedanken verfälschen.^^


----------



## aph (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fragen stellen sich dann, wenn du analysiertest, wie du die von dir genannten Fragen beantworten würdest. Ich unterstelle dir mal, du würdest Hormone etc. aufzählen, erklären, wie die sich so untereinander verhalten usw. und abschließend würdest du behaupten: „Und darum empfindet jemand Schönheit.“ Aber wo ist da das Warum? Das ist wiederum wie mit dem Kind und seinem Elektrobaukasten, das sagen würde: „Baue dieses Teil dahin und jenes Teil dorthin und DARUM leuchtet die Lampe.“ Ist das eine Erklärung? Nein, natürlich nicht. Dass es eine Erklärung wäre, wird nur durch die Verwendung des Wortes „darum“ suggeriert, aber eine Erklärung ist viel mehr, als nur ein Satz, der mit „darum“ oder „deshalb“ beginnt.



Eigentlich nicht. Der Vergleich hinkt insofern, dass ich dem Kind nicht sagen würde: "Die Lampe leuchtet, weil du den Knopf drückst." Ich könnte ihm genau erklären, wie das mit dem Strom funktioniert, und wie der einen Wolfram-Faden zum Leuchten bringt. Ok, vielleicht müsste ich ein Buch bemühen, aber ich könnte es ihm lückenlos erklären. Also unterstell mir nicht, ich würde hier irgendwas nur kindsgemäß erklären.

Das Warum zum Schönheitsempfinden beinhaltet natürlich auch Evolutionstheorie und Selektion. Da bleibt kein "Warum?" offen, auch wenn ein Kind diese Frage ja immer stellt, egal wieviel man ihm erklärt hat. Aber das ist nun wieder ein psyschologisches Problem.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

aph am 17.01.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nochmal: Dass eine Lampe leuchtet, lässt sich in einem gewissen Grade erklären. Die Erklärung rekurriert dabei auf eine Menge von Wenn-dann-Aussagen: „Wenn du den Schalter drückst, dann wird ein Kontakt geschlossen. Wenn dieser Kontakt geschlossen wird, kann Strom fließen. Wenn du Strom zuführst und Strom fließt, dann....blahblahblubb....wenn Draht in der Glühbürne...blubbblubbblah, _dann_ leuchtet die Lampe.“

Wir können diese Erklärung so zusammenfassen: Wenn dieses und jenes gegeben ist, dann leuchtet die Lampe. Dieser Satz hat eine ganz bestimmte logische Form, die deutlich alle Elemente zeigt, die in ihm vorkommen. Zuvörderst aber kurz einige Erklärungen:

Sätze werden in der Aussagenlogik durch Buchstaben abgekürzt, für uns „p“ und „q“.

Das Zeichen, das zeigt, dass wir es mit einer Wenn-dann-Aussage zu tun haben, ist ein Pfeil, der vom „wenn“ in Richtung „dann“ zeigt.

Dementsprechend können wir den Satz „Wenn dieses und jenes gegeben ist, dann leuchtet die Lampe“ so formalisieren:

(p -> q)

p = Dieses und jenes ist gegeben.
q = Die Lampe leuchtet.

Wir haben es also mit _drei_ Elementen („p“, „->“, „q“) zu tun, die für eine _vollständige_ Erklärung alle erklärt werden müssen. „p“ und „q“ haben wir bereits erklärt, aber nicht „->“ (Konditional heißt das Ding). Was du nun tust, ist, von p einfach auf q zu schließen, ohne das Konditional zu erklären. Du behauptest einfach, q folge aus p, ohne diese Folge zu erklären, worin sie besteht. Jedes mal allerdings, wenn du versuchst, dieses Konditional zu erklären, könntest du gewiss immer kleinlicher und detaillierter aufzählen, was für Vorgänge daran beteiligt sind, dass die Lampe leuchtet. Damit erklärst du aber _nicht_ das Konditional, sondern du erweiterst lediglich p um bestimmte Dinge. Selbst wenn du jedes einzelne Atom in seiner Wirkung beschreiben würdest, erklärtest du nicht das Konditional, denn deine Aussage wäre noch immer: „Wenn die und die Atome gegeben sind und so und so wirken (=p), dann leuchtet die Lampe (=q).“

Die Frage nach dem Warum ist die Frage nach der Erklärung des Konditionals, die Frage danach, WORIN die Beziehung _genau_ zwischen p und q besteht. Es genügt nicht, zu sagen, _dass_ dort eine Beziehung besteht, wenn wir sie erklären wollen. Die Frage ist ja nicht, _ob_ dort eine Beziehung ist, sondern _was_ diese Beziehung ist. Doch _was_ diese Beziehung ist, _worin_ sie besteht, _warum_ (nicht _dass_!) dort eine Beziehung ist, dass ist die ungeklärte Frage.


----------



## aph (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben es also mit _drei_ Elementen („p“, „->“, „q“) zu tun, die für eine _vollständige_ Erklärung alle erklärt werden müssen. „p“ und „q“ haben wir bereits erklärt, aber nicht „->“ (Konditional heißt das Ding). Was du nun tust, ist, von p einfach auf q zu schließen, ohne das Konditional zu erklären. Du behauptest einfach, q folge aus p, ohne diese Folge zu erklären, worin sie besteht. Jedes mal allerdings, wenn du versuchst, dieses Konditional zu erklären, könntest du gewiss immer kleinlicher und detaillierter aufzählen, was für Vorgänge daran beteiligt sind, dass die Lampe leuchtet. Damit erklärst du aber _nicht_ das Konditional, sondern du erweiterst lediglich p um bestimmte Dinge. Selbst wenn du jedes einzelne Atom in seiner Wirkung beschreiben würdest, erklärtest du nicht das Konditional, denn deine Aussage wäre noch immer: „Wenn die und die Atome gegeben sind und so und so wirken (=p), dann leuchtet die Lampe (=q).“
> 
> Die Frage nach dem Warum ist die Frage nach der Erklärung des Konditionals, die Frage danach, WORIN die Beziehung _genau_ zwischen p und q besteht. Es genügt nicht, zu sagen, _dass_ dort eine Beziehung besteht, wenn wir sie erklären wollen. Die Frage ist ja nicht, _ob_ dort eine Beziehung ist, sondern _was_ diese Beziehung ist. Doch _was_ diese Beziehung ist, _worin_ sie besteht, _warum_ (nicht _dass_!) dort eine Beziehung ist, dass ist die ungeklärte Frage.



Ein bisschen kleinlich das Ganze ... aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das mit dem Menschen zu tun hat? Er ist in dieser Hinsicht nichts besonderes.


----------



## ElNonsk (17. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Eine Maschine spult ihr Programm ab - aber sie erkennt nicht die Wahrheit, noch nicht einmal die Wirklichkeit. Sie reagiert unter Umständen auf Eingaben (Knopfdruck, Videoaufnahmen oder Bewegunsgmelder usw.), aber sie kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
> > Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).
> >
> > Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
> ...





> > Eine Maschine [...] erkennt nicht die Wahrheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, leider gibts bei mir auf beiden Rechnern, die mir zur Verfügung stehen, Fehler beim Laden der Java-Applets.
Aber ist ja auch gleich. Soweit ich verstanden habe, arbeitet diese Rechner nach den Regeln der Logik.
Dazu ein Beispiel:
Prämisse 1: Alle *Affen *sind *grün*.
Prämisse 2: Alle *Gorillas *sind *Affen*.
Conclusio: Alle Gorillas sind grün.
1. Dies wäre ein logisch korrekter Schluss und die Aussage "Alle Gorillas sind grün" wäre, logisch gesehen, richtig. Trotzdem enstpricht sie nicht der Realität bzw. sie ist nicht wahr (jaja ich weiß schon, dass ich jetzt von Induktivem ausgehe). Das ergibt sich ja auch aus der Definition der Logik = die Lehre vom formal richtigen Denken. Deshalb müssen die Logikschlüsse aber nicht der Realität entsprechen und die Frage ist ja, ob der Materialismus der Realität entspricht oder nicht. Also können Maschinen auch keine Wahrheit erkennen.
2. Eine Maschine muss von zwei Prämissen ausgehen, um zu einer Conclusio gelagen zu können. Diese Prämissen hängen einzig und allein von ihrer Programmierung ab, sie kann sie nicht selbst aufstellen. Wer aber behauptet, dass diese vorprogrammierten Prämissen überhaupt stimmen bzw. der Wahrheit entsprechen?
3. Angenommen die Prämissen stimmen doch: Die Maschine kommt dann zum ("zufällig") richtigen und wahren Schluss. Hat die Maschine die Wahrheit aber erkannt? Meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Die Maschine hat die Prämissen nicht selbst aufgestellt. Sie hat einzig und allein nach ihrer Programmierung gehandelt und dann "selbstständig" die unvermeidbare Conclusio aufgestellt. Deshalb hat sie die Wahrheit auch nicht erkannt und kann sie auch nicht behaupten, sondern ist im besten Fall "zufällig" auf sie gestoßen.
Für mich gilt eben, dass man nur durch die Freiheit auch zur Wahrheit gelangen kann. Da du aber selbst schreibst, dass du nicht weißt, ob es die Freiheit zum Erkennen der Wahrheit benötigt, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.



> > [eine Maschine] kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Eine Theorie ist nichts weiter, als ein System von Sätzen, die miteinander in Beziehung stehen. Diese Theorie könntest du ebenso in formalisierter Form in unseren Aussagenlogik-Rechner eintippen und dir anzeigen lassen, ob sie wahr ist. Bestimmte Maschinen können also Theorien zustimmen (indem sie sie als wahr auszeichnen) oder nicht (indem sie sie als falsch auszeichnen).


Stimmt vollkommen. Da habe ich mich wohl zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.



> > Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).
> 
> 
> 
> Siehe oben: auch Maschinen können über wahr oder falsch entscheiden.


Siehe oben.



> > Daher gilt: Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
> > q. e. d.
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben. Und eben dieses Anzweifeln von Prämissen habe ich auch in meinem Gegenargument benutzt.  



> > Gegenfrage: Benötigt man Freiheit, um zur (nicht irgendeine, sondern "die Wahrheit") Wahrheit zu gelangen?
> 
> 
> 
> Weiß ich nicht.


Schade, da wäre viel zu diskutieren gewesen (siehe auch oben). Aber ok, diese Antwort kann auch stimmen.


----------



## ElNonsk (17. Januar 2006)

aph am 16.01.2006 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich versuche auch meistens eine Definition zu den Begriffen zu liefern. Bei manchen gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die Definition allgemeingültig ist, sodass ich nichts mehr hinzufügen muss. Falls dir eine meiner Definitionen nicht zusagt, dann formuliere bitte deine eigene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. In diesem Post hast du nichts von dem, was ich geschrieben habe, widerlegt. Das war wahrscheinlich auch nicht deine Absicht.
2. Ich kann dir leider nicht beweisen, dass ich davon ausgegangen, dass diese Definitionen (siehe auch weiter oben, wo ich Meinereiner geantwortet habe) allgemeingültig ist. Ebensowenig kannst du das Gegenteil beweisen. Es bleibt also eine Pattsituation.
3. Du scheinst alles, was ich hier schreibe, auf dich zu beziehen und persönlich zu nehmen. Was ist bitte so schlimm daran, wenn ich schreibe, dass ein Problem gelöst ist? Ich habe ja auch noch absichtlich einen Smiley hinzugefügt, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich es nicht so ernst gemeint habe. Was also ist an dem Satz so überheblich?
Aber nun gut: In Zukunft werde ich versuchen, Posts, die an dich gerichtet sind, so neutral wie möglich zu halten, damit du dich nicht irgendwie angegriffen fühlst.

P. S.: Ein kleiner Scherz sei mir zum Schluss noch erlaubt. Hat es irgenwelche negativen Konsequenzen für mich, wenn ich mich mit einem Sternchenträger streite? Wieso gewinne ich nie bei PCGames-Gewinnspielen? Habe ich da etwa eine versteckte Verschwörung entdeckt? Steckt etwa der gute Rainer dahinter?


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 17.01.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, leider gibts bei mir auf beiden Rechnern, die mir zur Verfügung stehen, Fehler beim Laden der Java-Applets.



Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem, aber da ich weiß, wie die Dinger funzen...^^

Zu 1. Dein Affenbeispiel hat einen Haken: Der Schluss ist ein aristotelischer Syllogismus. Die aristotelische Logik hat allerdings so ihre Krankheiten, die durch die modernen Logiken ausgemerzt worden sind. Übersetzt man diesen Syllogismus nämlich in eine weitaus leistungsfähigere, prädikatenlogische Form, so wird er zu einer Hypothese: _Wenn_ alle Affen grün und alle Gorillas Affen sind, _dann_ sind alle Gorillas grün. Dieser Schluss ist nun wahr, unser Problem aus der Welt. Generell gilt für die moderne Logik: Jeder Satz, der logisch wahr ist, ist wahr, ganz gleich, wie sein Inhalt aussieht.

Was fehlt, ist dann natürlich, die Hypothese anzuwenden, d.h. die Frage zu stellen, ob es denn der Fall ist, dass alle Affen grün und alle Gorillas Affen sind. Sollte dies eine Maschine tun sollen, so stellt sich die Frage, ob eine Maschine über eine Beobachtungssprache verfügt, ob sie das, was sie sensorisch wahrnimmt, in Form von Sätzen ausdrücken kann, um damit logisch zu operieren (das meinst du doch sicherlich, oder?). Nun kenne ich mich in der Robotertechnik nicht sonderlich aus, allerdings ist so etwas wohl schon möglich. Gegenstände (Hindernisse) erkennen können Maschinen bereits (das haben diese Roboterautos gezeigt, die völlig autonom durch die Gegend fahren). Diese Information, dass dort ein Gegenstand ist, liegt der Maschine aber freilich in Satzform vor, damit sie daraus ihre logischen Schlüsse ziehen kann, z.B. „dort kann ich nicht langfahren“. Denken wir die ganze Sache nun noch ein wenig weiter, so wird es sicher irgendwann möglich, der Maschine einen nicht-grünen Affen zu zeigen, woraus sie den Satz ableitet „Einige Affen sind nicht grün“ und diesen dann mit der Hypothese in Beziehung setzt (Wenn alle Affen grün und alle Gorillas Affen sind, dann sind alle Gorillas grün. Nun sind aber nicht alle Affen grün, also Konklusion). – Scheint mir nicht allzu abwegig zu sein.

Zu 2. Wir sind in der Logik – wie gesagt – schon ein wenig weiter als die aristotelische Syllogistik (Schlüsse aus zwei Prämissen, wie dein Affenbeispiel). Wir können mittlerweile zwischen Schlüssen aus null (!) Prämissen und Schlüssen aus unendlich vielen Prämissen (wenn man denn die Zeit hat, die alle aufzuschreiben  ) alles analysieren. Diese Dinge kann freilich auch eine Maschine. Wenn dann aber der Schluss logisch wahr ist, so ist er – wie ebenfalls erwähnt – wahr, egal, welchen Inhalt er besitzt.

Zu 3. Gibt’s nicht viel zu sagen, denn auch hier gilt: Jeder Satz, der logisch wahr ist, ist wahr, ganz gleich, wie sein Inhalt aussieht.



> Für mich gilt eben, dass man nur durch die Freiheit auch zur Wahrheit gelangen kann. Da du aber selbst schreibst, dass du nicht weißt, ob es die Freiheit zum Erkennen der Wahrheit benötigt, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.



Ich bin der Auffassung, dass wir nie zu einer Wahrheit im Sinne der Korrespondenztheorie gelangen können, daher ist es für mich unerheblich, ob man frei oder unfrei ist.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Januar 2006)

aph am 17.01.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen kleinlich das Ganze ...



Och, man kann mit ein wenig Kreativität aus dieser Mücke eine ziemliche Elefantenherde zaubern.



> aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das mit dem Menschen zu tun hat? Er ist in dieser Hinsicht nichts besonderes.



Ich will auch gar nicht auf eine Wertung des Mensch hinaus, sondern auf eine Beschreibung. Das Argument ist nun, dass wir, wenn wir den Menschen beschreiben wollen, mehr benötigen, als die Physiologie.


----------



## crackajack (18. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.01.2006 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, könnte man sagen:
2+2=4
oder
2+2=5
Laut deiner "Warum?- Logik" führt beides zur "gleichen" unendlich langen "Warum?"- Kette?
Bzw. gleichzeitig auch zu einer unendlich langen "Warum nicht?"- Kette?

Also der Mensch ist Materie und mehr?
Selbst nach dieser Logik komme ich nur zu der Mensch ist ein Teil des Ganzen/von Allem. (was mich weiter dem Buddhismus näherbringt)
Alles ist gleich jegliche Materie und Energie zusammen. (Bitte spar dir das Warum?.  )
Da alles seinen Ursprung in einem einzigen Nichts hatte (Warum?), besteht alles aus dem gleichen Nichts bzw. dem gleichen Alles, somit ist alles nichts. Womit wir wieder bei deiner tollen Erklärung von nichts und Nichts sind. 

Viel Spass mit dieser Logik in der Realität, damit ist man ja reif für die Klappse.  
Ist ja noch noch viel schlimmer wie Religion.  
Aber ich akzeptiere eig. beides, wenn es euch glücklich macht, aber um das mit der Klappse zu verdeutlichen:
Sagen wir mal ich will über die Lösungswege für eine bestimmte Aufgabe bei Gothic2 reden.
Antwort: Man muss halt den Typen der hinten links steht anquatschen..
Warum?
Na damit er dir den Auftrag gibt nach vorne rechts zu gehen.
Warum?......
Aber wart mal, wir scheitern ja schon am Anfangssatz:
Warum Gothic2?
Warum will ich überhaupt?
Warum reden?
Warum einen Lösungsweg suchen?
Warum heist das Spiel Gothic2?
Warum reden wir in deutsch?
....
aargh....
Da das einzige Ziel dieser Denkweise zu sein scheint kein "Ergebnis" zu erzielen, find ich das wenig gewinnbringend.

So wie ich das sehe, haben sich ein paar dahingehend geäußert, das sie ihr Weltbild auf wissentschaftlichen "Tatsachen" aufbauen wollen und einige geben sich einen kleinen "Bonus" und bringen Religion ins Spiel, aber deine Denkweise lehnt in gewisser Hinsicht beides ab?




			
				ElNonsk am 17.01.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Eine Maschine muss von zwei Prämissen ausgehen, um zu einer Conclusio gelagen zu können. _Diese Prämissen hängen einzig und allein von ihrer Programmierung ab, sie kann sie nicht selbst aufstellen._ Wer aber behauptet, dass diese vorprogrammierten Prämissen überhaupt stimmen bzw. der Wahrheit entsprechen?


Was mir eher den Schluss nahelegt, dass der Mensch eine Maschine ist.  

Welche "Programmierung" deines Hirns kannst du bewusst verändern?
Versuch einfach mal deine Atmung anzuhalten und schau, ob du mehr wie Ohnmacht zusammenbringts. (ist zwar eig. nicht mehr richtig Hirn, sondern Nervensystem, aber mach mal)
Oder schalte mal den Glauben an Gott aus.  
Oder dreh die Welt mal auf den Kopf. (die Augen/das Hirn dreht ja soweit ich weis die tatsächliche Wahrnehmung um)
Oder wenn du grüne Farbe ansiehst, stell dir rot vor, bist du rot siehst.

Das sollte alles mit deiner freien Entscheidung gehen.....
Erzähl von den Ergebnissen.  
Ist imo alles eine "Entscheidung" der eigenen Materie bzw. der Materie, die uns umgibt.


> Meinereiner am 16.01.2006 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Antwort:
Wahrheit gibt es nicht und "die Wahrheit" schon gar nicht.  
Wahrheit ist immer nur subjektiv. Außerdem "die Wahrheit" setzt imo voraus, dass man an Gott glaubt.


----------



## aph (18. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch gar nicht auf eine Wertung des Mensch hinaus, sondern auf eine Beschreibung. Das Argument ist nun, dass wir, wenn wir den Menschen beschreiben wollen, mehr benötigen, als die Physiologie.



Ich sehe das eher so, dass wir eine komplexere Beschreibung der Physiologie benötigen, inlusive der Beschreibung des Zusammenwirkens der Einzelteile. Für mich ist das aber das, was die vollständige materielle Beschreibung eines Gegenstandes ausmacht. Insofern ändert sich hierdurch nichts.



			
				crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrheit gibt es nicht und "die Wahrheit" schon gar nicht.
> Wahrheit ist immer nur subjektiv. Außerdem "die Wahrheit" setzt imo voraus, dass man an Gott glaubt.



Ja, so sehe ich das auch. ElNonsk setzt voraus, was er beweisen will.


----------



## Meinereiner (18. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm...wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, könnte man sagen:
> 2+2=4
> oder
> 2+2=5
> ...



Nope. Mathematik ist keine beschreibende Wissenschaft, darum gibt es da auch keine Begründungslücken (wenn das Axiom oder die Definition sagt, dass das so und so ist, dann ist das so).



> Also der Mensch ist Materie und mehr?
> Selbst nach dieser Logik komme ich nur zu der Mensch ist ein Teil des Ganzen/von Allem.



Das ist ganz meine Meinung. Das Problem liegt in dem Schluss von den Teilen zum Ganzen, nicht vom Ganzen zu den Teilen.



> Da das einzige Ziel dieser Denkweise zu sein scheint kein "Ergebnis" zu erzielen, find ich das wenig gewinnbringend.



Das Ergebnis dieser Denkweise ist, nach neuen Denkweisen zu suchen.



> So wie ich das sehe, haben sich ein paar dahingehend geäußert, das sie ihr Weltbild auf wissentschaftlichen "Tatsachen" aufbauen wollen und einige geben sich einen kleinen "Bonus" und bringen Religion ins Spiel, aber deine Denkweise lehnt in gewisser Hinsicht beides ab?



So in etwa. Wissenschaft, Religion, Philosophie usw. sind alles bestimmte Betrachtungsweisen der Welt, die alle unterschiedliches, aber niemals alles zeigen. Unsere Wissenschaftsoptimisten hier behaupten nun, man könne alles mit der wissenschaftlichen Sicht erklären. Dass man das nicht kann, versuche ich zu zeigen. Das Problem ist nur, dass viele meine Aussagen eben durch die wissenschaftliche Brille lesen und so die Dinge, von denen ich behaupte, dass sie durch die Wissenschaft nicht gesehen werden können, eben nicht sehen, und sich so fragen, was ich eigentlich wolle (ist zumindest mein Eindruck des Ganzen).



> Wahrheit gibt es nicht und "die Wahrheit" schon gar nicht.
> Wahrheit ist immer nur subjektiv. Außerdem "die Wahrheit" setzt imo voraus, dass man an Gott glaubt.



Womit du mit anderen Worten behauptest „es ist wahr, dass nichts wahr ist“ und so in einer wunderschönen Paradoxie festsitzt.


----------



## Meinereiner (18. Januar 2006)

aph am 18.01.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon schrieb, erweiterst du dadurch nur das, was vor dem Wenn-dann-Pfeil steht. Dem einen mag das genügen, dem anderen nicht. Mein Anspruch ist auch nur, zu zeigen, _dass_ dort ein Problem ist. Wie dieses Problem aufgefasst wird, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## crackajack (18. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja auch nicht Mathe.  
Dort steht:
Wenn ich 2 liter Wasser und 2 liter Wasser mische, erhalte ich 4 liter Wasser.
und da kann ich dann "Warums ?" ansetzen wie lang ich möchte. 


> Das Problem ist nur, dass viele meine Aussagen eben durch die wissenschaftliche Brille lesen und so die Dinge, von denen ich behaupte, dass sie durch die Wissenschaft nicht gesehen werden können, eben nicht sehen, und sich so fragen, was ich eigentlich wolle (ist zumindest mein Eindruck des Ganzen).


*zugeb*
Ist dann jede Brille, die die "gute" philosophische Brille ignoriert, "schlecht"?
Das blieb irgendwie unbeantwortet. Info: Meine Fragen sind manchmal nur mir den "guten" Lupe zu finden.


> > Wahrheit gibt es nicht und "die Wahrheit" schon gar nicht.
> > Wahrheit ist immer nur subjektiv. Außerdem "die Wahrheit" setzt imo voraus, dass man an Gott glaubt.
> 
> 
> Womit du mit anderen Worten behauptest „es ist wahr, dass nichts wahr ist“ und so in einer wunderschönen Paradoxie festsitzt.


Wer nichts weiß und weiß, dass er nichts weiß, weiß mehr als der, der nichts weiß und nicht weiß, dass er nichts weiß.  

Langsam ergibt das Ganze einen Sinn für mich. Aber irgendwie fühl ich mich jetzt dadurch hohl.


----------



## Meinereiner (18. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 18.01.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich 2 liter Wasser und 2 liter Wasser mische, erhalte ich 4 liter Wasser.
> und da kann ich dann "Warums ?" ansetzen wie lang ich möchte.



Im Grunde schon, allerdings tritt das Problem weit deutlicher zutage, wenn man es am Beispiel des Menschen erklärt.



> Ist dann jede Brille, die die "gute" philosophische Brille ignoriert, "schlecht"?



Nicht schlecht, eher anders. Wenn du aber den Begriff „schlecht“ dabei haben willst: Eine Brille ist schlechter als zwei. Man sollte einfach nicht immer mit derselben Brille rumlaufen.

Es ist ja so, dass wissenschaftliche Theorien Modelle sind, die wir entwickeln, um die Dinge, die wir beobachten, leichter verstehen zu können. Wenn wir uns vorstellen, dass Atome irgendwie einen Kern haben um den ein paar Elektronen herumschwirren, dann sind die Gesetze und Gleichungen der Physik zu diesem Thema einfach verständlicher, als wenn man uns diese Gleichungen einfach so vorsetzen würde. Durch dieses Modell eines Atoms können wir z.B. sagen, dass die und die Gleichung den Sprung eines Elektrons von einer auf eine andere Schale beschreibt. Ohne das Modell hätten wir nur die Gleichung; einen Haufen Variablen und mathematische Zeichen. Eine Theorie ist gewissermaßen eine Analogie zur Wirklichkeit.

Was allerdings in unserer von euphorischem Wissenschaftsoptimismus geprägten Zeit geschieht, ist, dass sich diese Modellvorstellungen verselbstständigen und an die Stelle dessen rücken, was sie beschreiben sollen. Das Atommodell wird plötzlich zu dem Atom selbst, die physiologische Beschreibung des Menschen durch Hormone etc. wird auf einmal der Mensch selbst. Wir verlieren gewissermaßen den Blick auf die Wirklichkeit, weil wir nur auf unsere Theorien und Modelle starren und glauben, diese wären schon die Wirklichkeit.

(Vielleicht hilft diese Darstellung ein wenig weiter.)



> Wer nichts weiß und weiß, dass er nichts weiß, weiß mehr als der, der nichts weiß und nicht weiß, dass er nichts weiß.



Sokrates: Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß.
Mensch aus der Menge: Schwachsinn! Nichts weißt du, gar nichts!


----------



## aph (18. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon schrieb, erweiterst du dadurch nur das, was vor dem Wenn-dann-Pfeil steht. Dem einen mag das genügen, dem anderen nicht. Mein Anspruch ist auch nur, zu zeigen, _dass_ dort ein Problem ist. Wie dieses Problem aufgefasst wird, ist eine andere Frage.



Ich sehe da kein Problem, da ich es nicht als unbefriedigend empfinde, nicht alles zu wissen - sondern als normal.

Ich behaupte auch nicht, *man* könne alles wissenschaftlich begründen, sondern ich gehe davon aus, dass alles wissenschaftlich begründbar ist. Beachte meine vorsichtige Formulierung, die für mich aber völlig ausreichend ist. Damit begebe ich mich nicht in ein Paradoxon.

Was den Menschen betrifft, so könnte ich vielleicht so formulieren: Der Mensch ist - wie andere Dinge - "irgendwas", das ich nicht vollkommen genau beschrieben kann. Aber er ist anzunehmenderweise nicht "mehr als irgendwas", denn für diese Vermutung habe ich keinerlei Hinweise.
Ein qualitativer Unterschied, wie ich finde.

Wir können übrigens den "Blick auf die Wirklichkeit" nicht verlieren, da wir ihn nie hatten.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 17.01.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Schizophreniemodus an]
"Siehst du, El Nonsk, das passiert, wenn man sich nur für die ältere Philosophie interessiert. Dummer El Nonsk, dummer El Nonsk, wie konntest du nur auf den guten Aristoteles vertrauen, gollum, gollum."
[Schizophreniemodus aus]  
1. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst und ein weiteres Beispiel:
Kann eine Maschine erkennen, ob z. B. ein Gemälde schön ist? Wenn sie es kann, nach welchen Maßstäben richtet sie sich dann? Wenn sie es nicht kann, ist sie dann nicht in ihrer Fähigkeit zum Erkennen eingeschränkt? Wenn sie in ihrer Erkenntnisfähigkeit eingeschränkt ist, kann sie dann die "Wahrheit" überhaupt erkennen?




> Zu 2. Wir sind in der Logik – wie gesagt – schon ein wenig weiter als die aristotelische Syllogistik (Schlüsse aus zwei Prämissen, wie dein Affenbeispiel). Wir können mittlerweile zwischen Schlüssen aus null (!) Prämissen und Schlüssen aus unendlich vielen Prämissen (wenn man denn die Zeit hat, die alle aufzuschreiben  ) alles analysieren. Diese Dinge kann freilich auch eine Maschine. Wenn dann aber der Schluss logisch wahr ist, so ist er – wie ebenfalls erwähnt – wahr, egal, welchen Inhalt er besitzt.
> 
> Zu 3. Gibt’s nicht viel zu sagen, denn auch hier gilt: Jeder Satz, der logisch wahr ist, ist wahr, ganz gleich, wie sein Inhalt aussieht.


Siehe oben.


> Für mich gilt eben, dass man nur durch die Freiheit auch zur Wahrheit gelangen kann. Da du aber selbst schreibst, dass du nicht weißt, ob es die Freiheit zum Erkennen der Wahrheit benötigt, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.





> Ich bin der Auffassung, dass wir nie zu einer Wahrheit im Sinne der Korrespondenztheorie gelangen können, daher ist es für mich unerheblich, ob man frei oder unfrei ist.


Wie gesagt, hier erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. Januar 2006)

aph am 18.01.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könntest du mir bitte anhand von dem, was ich geschrieben habe, erläutern, wie du zu diesem Schluss kommst?


----------



## Meinereiner (18. Januar 2006)

aph am 18.01.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe da kein Problem, da ich es nicht als unbefriedigend empfinde, nicht alles zu wissen - sondern als normal.



Meinst du, für dich ist das Problem belanglos oder meinst du tatsächlich, da _ist_ kein Problem?



> Ich behaupte auch nicht, *man* könne alles wissenschaftlich begründen, sondern ich gehe davon aus, dass alles wissenschaftlich begründbar ist.



Also _das_ ist definitiv nicht möglich, denn um das Begründungstrilemma (wollten wir etwas letztbegründen, so müssten wir entweder a) eine unendliche Kette von Begründungsbegründungen angeben, b) zirkulär argumentieren oder c) irgendeine Begründung einfach unbegründet lassen) kommen wir nicht herum. Da hilft auch nicht, das Prädikat „ist-begründet“ um den Gedanken des „begründet-durch“ zu erleichtern: Etwas ist immer begründet _durch_ etwas.



> Was den Menschen betrifft, so könnte ich vielleicht so formulieren: Der Mensch ist - wie andere Dinge - "irgendwas", das ich nicht vollkommen genau beschrieben kann. Aber er ist anzunehmenderweise nicht "mehr als irgendwas", denn für diese Vermutung habe ich keinerlei Hinweise.
> Ein qualitativer Unterschied, wie ich finde.



Diese Aussage geht aber auch völlig am Thema vorbei. Es geht ja nicht um abstrakte Beschreibungen des Menschen (ist irgendetwas) sondern um konkrete (ist aus Adern, Knochen, Muskeln, ...).



> Wir können übrigens den "Blick auf die Wirklichkeit" nicht verlieren, da wir ihn nie hatten.



Huch, ontologisch hatte ich das eigentlich gar nicht gemeint; aber gut, wir wollen uns nicht rausreden. Du kannst die Sache auch so formulieren: Wir laufen Gefahr, zu vergessen, _dass_ es etwas gibt, das wir durch ein Modell beschreiben, indem wir das Modell an die Stelle dessen, was beschrieben wird, setzen.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 17.01.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du behauptest ja, dass der Mensch nur Materie ist, dass er somit nichts anderes als eine komplizierte Maschine ist, dass er somit der Materie und ihrer "Programmierung" unterworfen ist und dass zusätzlich noch das gesamte Leben vorbestimmt ist (durch die Materie). Du stellst ja die Entscheidungsfreiheit des Menschen in Frage.
Wenn du aber diese Frage stellst, gehst du davon aus, dass der Mensch doch Entscheidungsfreiheit hat.  
Trotzdem werde ich auf deine Beispiele eingehen.



			
				crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch einfach mal deine Atmung anzuhalten und schau, ob du mehr wie Ohnmacht zusammenbringts. (ist zwar eig. nicht mehr richtig Hirn, sondern Nervensystem, aber mach mal)
> Oder schalte mal den Glauben an Gott aus.
> Oder dreh die Welt mal auf den Kopf. (die Augen/das Hirn dreht ja soweit ich weis die tatsächliche Wahrnehmung um)
> Oder wenn du grüne Farbe ansiehst, stell dir rot vor, bist du rot siehst.
> ...


Mit Freiheit meinte ich doch nicht die Fähigkeit der Körperbeherrschung oder der "Veränderung" des eigenen Körpers (du währest aber erstaunt, was im Zen-Buddhismus alles so in Bezug auf dieses Thema los ist) . Wenn ich dieser Argumentation folgen würde, könntest du ja gleich behaupten, dass ich, da ich ja "Freiheit", besitze, die Möglichkeit habe, 50 m hoch zu springen oder 150km in einer Sekunde zurückzulegen.
Auf sämtlich Beispiele, die dieses Thema betreffen brauche ich also nicht näher einzugehen.
Dein Satz bezüglich Gott trifft es schon eher. Aber auch hier findet sich ein Fehler. Ich selbst betone ja die Entscheidungsfreiheit, also auch die Freiheit sich für oder gegen Gott entscheiden zu können. Du aber behauptest der Glaube an Gott sei vorprogrammiert. Wieder so eine abstruse Vorstellung, die auch ziemlich nach Sekte riecht, wonach es nur ein paar "Auserwählte" gibt, die zu Gott kommen können, während die anderen von vornherein "verloren" sind.



> crackajack am 16.01.2006 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Die Wahrheit" setzt nicht voraus, dass man an Gott glaubt. Es gibt ja auch andere Erklärungswege, die versuchen, Gott zu ersetzen oder die neben (aber nie über) Gott stehen. Dies wäre dann die subjektive "Wahrheit" des einzelnen. Dem kann ich zwar persönlich als Christ nicht zustimmen, aber dies ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Satz "die Wahrheit setzt voraus, dass man an Gott glaubt" nicht stimmt.


----------



## Meinereiner (18. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [Schizophreniemodus an]
> "Siehst du, El Nonsk, das passiert, wenn man sich nur für die ältere Philosophie interessiert. Dummer El Nonsk, dummer El Nonsk, wie konntest du nur auf den guten Aristoteles vertrauen, gollum, gollum."
> [Schizophreniemodus aus]



Löl, na ganz so einfach lässt sich der gute Aristoteles nicht auf’s Kreuz legen. Für logische Schlüsse – schon seit Aristoteles – gilt, sie sind logisch _gültig_ (der Form nach wahr) gdw. es nicht sein kann, dass die Prämissen wahr sind, aber die Konklusion nicht. Ein Schluss ist _beweiskräftig_ (inhaltlich wahr) gdw. er gültig ist und seine Prämissen wahr sind.

Das Affenbeispiel ist also gültig, aber nicht beweiskräftig.

Insofern hat sich Aristoteles hier nicht geirrt, nur tritt diese ganze Wenn-dann-Geschichte in den formalen Sprachen (Aussagenlogik, Prädikatenlogik, ...) wesentlich deutlicher zutage (das fiel mir nur leider erst ein, als ich den vorigen Post an dich schon gepostet hatte).



> Kann eine Maschine erkennen, ob z. B. ein Gemälde schön ist? Wenn sie es kann, nach welchen Maßstäben richtet sie sich dann? Wenn sie es nicht kann, ist sie dann nicht in ihrer Fähigkeit zum Erkennen eingeschränkt? Wenn sie in ihrer Erkenntnisfähigkeit eingeschränkt ist, kann sie dann die "Wahrheit" überhaupt erkennen?



Hier gibt’s ein kleines Problemchen: Schönheit ist zweistellig, d.h. etwas ist schön für _jemanden_, _x_ ist schön für _y_. Schönheit ist nichts, was den Dingen schon beiliegt, sondern was ein Beobachter ihnen beilegen muss. Der Satz „x ist schön“ ist daher weder wahr noch falsch, da er unvollständig ist. Der Satz lautet vollständig eben „x ist schön für y“, aber das kann eine Maschine sicher überprüfen (Messung von Körperfunktionen oder so); und auch wenn sie es nicht könnte: Ich sehe den Menschen auch nicht unbedingt an, ob sie etwas schön finden oder nicht.

Kann aber eine Maschine erkennen, ob ein Gemälde _für sie selbst_ schön ist? Ich denke nicht. Das scheint mir aber auch nicht weiter tragisch zu sein, denn das Empfinden von Schönheit ist eben nicht bloß passive Wahrnehmung, sondern aktive Wahrnehmung. Aktive Wahrnehmung ist aber natürlich der größte Feind der objektiven Wahrheit (wir reden doch über objektive Wahrheit?) und daher wollte ich schließen: Eine Maschine hat zwar eine weniger komplexe (weniger aktive) Wahrnehmung als der Mensch, aber gerade dadurch hat sie einen Erkenntnisvorteil betreffs objektiver Wahrheit.

Btw: Du kannst ein Programm (Maschine) so programmieren, dass es irgendwann eine Entscheidung treffen muss, ob p oder nicht-p. Weiterhin kann die Programmierung so sein, dass die Entscheidung vermittelst eines Zufallsgenerators geschieht. Das heißt, bei diesem Programm ist aus der Programmierung nicht ersichtlich, wie es später ablaufen wird. Ist dieses Programm dann nicht qua seiner Programmierung frei?


----------



## ElNonsk (18. Januar 2006)

> > Kann eine Maschine erkennen, ob z. B. ein Gemälde schön ist? Wenn sie es kann, nach welchen Maßstäben richtet sie sich dann? Wenn sie es nicht kann, ist sie dann nicht in ihrer Fähigkeit zum Erkennen eingeschränkt? Wenn sie in ihrer Erkenntnisfähigkeit eingeschränkt ist, kann sie dann die "Wahrheit" überhaupt erkennen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, ist Wahrheit eigentlich nicht immer subjektiv gefärbt? Wenn jemand (also ein Subjekt) eine Frage stellt, ist in dieser Frage doch immer auch ein bisschen des Subjekts enthalten. Die Frage ist also zumindest zum Teil subjektiv. Ebenso muss die Antwort z. T. subjektiv sein.
Man könnte also nur dann ganz objektiv sein, wenn man keine Fragen stellt. Dann erhält man aber auch keine Erkenntnis.
Eine Maschine hat aber, ganz so wie du es geschrieben hast, eine (eher?) objektive Wahrnehmung, selbst wenn ihre Programmierung, sollte sie von eine Menschen ausgeführt worden sein, subjektiv (gefärbt?) ist. Die Maschine hat also einen Erkenntnisvorteil betreffs objektiver Wahrheit, wie du ja geschrieben hast, zugleich mangelt es ihr aber an subjektiver Wahrheit. Die Frage stellt sich nun aber, ob objektive oder subjektive Wahrheit höher einzuschätzen ist.

Benötigt man nicht den Willen um eine freie Entscheidung treffen zu können? Hätte denn solch eine Maschine einen Willen? Wenn nicht, kann sie dann überhaupt eine freie Entscheidung treffen?
Gewollt ist ein Tun erst, wenn:
- zwei oder mehr zur Verfügung und damit zur Auswahl stehende Reaktionssmöglichkeiten oder Handlungsalternativen von einem Menschen/einer Maschine in Betracht gezogen wurden, 
- von ihm/von ihr  eine davon aus für ihn/sie wichtigen Gründen ausgewählt wurde, 
- er/sie sich entschlossen hat, sich auf diese festzulegen
- und sie im weiteren – auf ebenfalls von ihm festgelegte Weise und zu einem überdies auch von ihm/ihr bestimmten Zeitpunkt – "in die Tat umzusetzen". 
Frei nach Wikipedia  
Die Frage ist, ob eine Maschine dies erfüllt.


----------



## Meinereiner (18. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ist Wahrheit eigentlich nicht immer subjektiv gefärbt?



Wenn wir nach _der_ Wahrheit suchen, dann nicht. Über etwas als wahr erkanntes kann nicht gestritten werden. Wenn wir aber eine subjektiv gefärbte Wahrheit zulassen, so kann etwas für den einen wahr, für den anderen unwahr sein (z.B. wenn man fragt, ob es wahr ist, dass dieses oder jenes Gemälde schön sei), womit beide wieder streiten können.

Man kann die Sache auch sprachanalytisch angehen:

„Wahr“ im Sinne _der_ Wahrheit ist einstellig: x ist wahr. „Wahr“ im Sinne einer subjektiv gefärbten Wahrheit aber ist zweistellig: x ist wahr für y. Darum ist _die_ Wahrheit etwas anderes als eine subjektiv gefärbte Wahrheit.

Dass jede Wahrnehmung immer irgendwie durch den Wahrnehmenden mitbestimmt ist, darin stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Allerdings schätze ich nach dem oben gesagten objektive Wahrheit (_die_ Wahrheit) für höher ein als subjektive Wahrheit. Aber noch ein Beispiel dazu:

Angenommen, es ist wahr, dass alle Fische Benzin tanken. Hinz aber glaubt, dass alle Fische Seltersflaschen tanken, während Kunz glaubt, dass alle Fische Farbe tanken.

Hinz nun betankt seine Fische mit Seltersflaschen, woraufhin alle sterben. Kunz hingegen betankt die seinen mit Farbe und auch die sterben. Hätten aber beide ihre Fische mit Benzin betankt, so wären diese nicht gestorben.

Die Moral von der Geschicht’: Offenbar ist es intuitiv besser, unter „wahr“ zu verstehen: entsprechend der Wirklichkeit, als: entsprechend meinem Glauben.



> Benötigt man nicht den Willen um eine freie Entscheidung treffen zu können? Hätte denn solch eine Maschine einen Willen? Wenn nicht, kann sie dann überhaupt eine freie Entscheidung treffen?
> Gewollt ist ein Tun erst, wenn:
> - zwei oder mehr zur Verfügung und damit zur Auswahl stehende Reaktionssmöglichkeiten oder Handlungsalternativen von einem Menschen/einer Maschine in Betracht gezogen wurden,



Das kann eine Maschine. Sie muss dann zwischen Alternativen entscheiden, wenn sie vor einem Satz wie „p oder q“ steht.



> - von ihm/von ihr eine davon aus für ihn/sie wichtigen Gründen ausgewählt wurde,



Die Auswahl für p oder q kann entsprechend weiterer Prämissen geschehen, z.B. „wenn p oder q, dann immer q“.



> - er/sie sich entschlossen hat, sich auf diese festzulegen



„Wenn p oder q, dann q. Nun aber p oder q, also q.“ Joar, klappt. 



> - und sie im weiteren – auf ebenfalls von ihm festgelegte Weise und zu einem überdies auch von ihm/ihr bestimmten Zeitpunkt – "in die Tat umzusetzen".



Naja, wenn sich die Maschine auf q festgelegt hat, dann muss sie diese Auswahl auch verfolgen.

Ich denke, diese genannten Operationen, die eine Maschine ausführen kann, könnte man durch aus als Wollen interpretieren.

Um es an dieser Stelle aber mal frei herauszusagen: Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist, zu begründen, dass eine Maschine Wahrheit nicht erkennen kann, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Wege, den du eingeschlagen hast. Möglicherweise ist eine bessere Argumentationsstrategie, die Erkenntnis von Wahrheit mit Selbstbewusstsein in Beziehung zu setzen. Selbstbewusstsein nämlich haben Maschinen (noch) nicht. Allerdings wäre auch diese Argumentation noch empirisch und damit nicht völlig überzeugend. Der Königsweg ist noch immer, rein über die Logik zu argumentieren bzw., für unseren Fall, dann einfach weniger problematische Prämissen zu verwenden (je weniger erfahrungsabhängiges in einer Prämisse steckt, umso besser), denn was logisch wahr ist, ...


----------



## aph (19. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du mir bitte anhand von dem, was ich geschrieben habe, erläutern, wie du zu diesem Schluss kommst?



Ja, denn du argumentierst mit DER Wahrheit. Diese können wir meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht wissen. Du hingegen gehst davon aus, dass wir das können. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## aph (19. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.01.2006 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist wohl kontextabhängig: Problem für was?
Ein Problem um den Menschen beschreiben zu können? Nein, ich denke, dafür ist es kein Problem, weil wir uns dafür nicht das Ziel setzen müssen, jedes "->" zu beschreiben.



> Also _das_ ist definitiv nicht möglich, denn um das Begründungstrilemma (wollten wir etwas letztbegründen, so müssten wir entweder a) eine unendliche Kette von Begründungsbegründungen angeben, b) zirkulär argumentieren oder c) irgendeine Begründung einfach unbegründet lassen) kommen wir nicht herum. Da hilft auch nicht, das Prädikat „ist-begründet“ um den Gedanken des „begründet-durch“ zu erleichtern: Etwas ist immer begründet _durch_ etwas.


Das kannst du gar nicht so genau wissen. Bisher kennst du nur Zusammenhänge, die Fragen offen lassen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht auch solche geben kann, die keine mehr offen lassen. Und selbst wenn wir die unendliche Kette nicht kennen, heißt das nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt.



> Diese Aussage geht aber auch völlig am Thema vorbei. Es geht ja nicht um abstrakte Beschreibungen des Menschen (ist irgendetwas) sondern um konkrete (ist aus Adern, Knochen, Muskeln, ...).


Ich finde nicht, dass die Aussage am Thema vorbeigeht. Ich habe mich gefragt, warum dir diese "mehr-als-die-Summe"-Geschichte so wichtig ist. Und ehrlich gesagt, sehe ich da keinen Zusammenhang zum Menschsein. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass er Mensch etwas ist, dass sich genauso gut/genauso schlecht beschreiben lässt, wie jede andere Materie auch.



> Huch, ontologisch hatte ich das eigentlich gar nicht gemeint; aber gut, wir wollen uns nicht rausreden. Du kannst die Sache auch so formulieren: Wir laufen Gefahr, zu vergessen, _dass_ es etwas gibt, das wir durch ein Modell beschreiben, indem wir das Modell an die Stelle dessen, was beschrieben wird, setzen.


Passiert mir selten.


----------



## aph (19. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Benötigt man nicht den Willen um eine freie Entscheidung treffen zu können? Hätte denn solch eine Maschine einen Willen? Wenn nicht, kann sie dann überhaupt eine freie Entscheidung treffen?
> Gewollt ist ein Tun erst, wenn:
> - zwei oder mehr zur Verfügung und damit zur Auswahl stehende Reaktionssmöglichkeiten oder Handlungsalternativen von einem Menschen/einer Maschine in Betracht gezogen wurden,
> - von ihm/von ihr  eine davon aus für ihn/sie wichtigen Gründen ausgewählt wurde,
> ...



Fragt sich, was "Willen" ist. Wir treffen Entscheidungen aufgrund der Informationen, die wir haben. Auch unser Willen speist sich aus Informationen. Dazu kommen unsere Wünsche, die jedoch ihrerseits auf früheren Informationen und auf biologischen Bedürfnissen gründen.

Zufällig bin ich Programmierer und weiß, was man Maschinen beibringen könnte. Wir könnten eine Maschine konstruieren, die Entscheidungen trifft, und die Definitionen von Freiheit und Wille kennt. Und die glaubt, ihre Entscheidungen als von Freiheit und Wille bestimmt zu erkennen. Das lässt sich alles programmieren.
Woher willst du wissen, dass der Mensch nicht ganz genauso ist? Dass nicht irgendwelche noch "intelligentere" Wesen uns auslachen: "Hihi, diese Menschlein glauben tatsächlich, sie täten sich frei entscheiden. Dabei ist ales nur Folge biologischer Prozesse. Die sind ja beschränkt."

Vielleicht kennst du ja Star Trek und Picards Enterprise mit dem Androiden Data? Der würde sicherlich behaupten, dass er einen Willen hat.


----------



## Meinereiner (19. Januar 2006)

aph am 19.01.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl kontextabhängig: Problem für was?
> Ein Problem um den Menschen beschreiben zu können? Nein, ich denke, dafür ist es kein Problem, weil wir uns dafür nicht das Ziel setzen müssen, jedes "->" zu beschreiben.



Wir _müssen_ nicht, richtig, aber wir _können_. Doch wenn wir uns dazu entscheiden, jedes „->“ zu beschreiben, dann ist es ein Problem: stimmst du mir da zu?



> Das kannst du gar nicht so genau wissen. Bisher kennst du nur Zusammenhänge, die Fragen offen lassen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht auch solche geben kann, die keine mehr offen lassen. Und selbst wenn wir die unendliche Kette nicht kennen, heißt das nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt.



Denselben Gedankengang könnte ich jetzt gegen dich verwenden, was uns zu dem Schluss bringt: Es ist möglich, dass wir einmal alles erklären können oder es ist nicht möglich, dass wir einmal alles erklären können. Die Entscheidung für eines der beiden muss also anhand anderer Kriterien erfolgen, doch was diese anderen Kriterien anbelangt, so sind diejenigen, die dagegen sprechen, dass wir einmal alles erklären können, zur Zeit weitaus mächtiger.



> Ich finde nicht, dass die Aussage am Thema vorbeigeht. Ich habe mich gefragt, warum dir diese "mehr-als-die-Summe"-Geschichte so wichtig ist. Und ehrlich gesagt, sehe ich da keinen Zusammenhang zum Menschsein.



Der Mensch war ein Beispiel, so hängt er mit der Frage zusammen.



> Wichtig ist doch nur, dass er Mensch etwas ist, dass sich genauso gut/genauso schlecht beschreiben lässt, wie jede andere Materie auch.



Ich halte da durchaus noch mehr für wichtig.



> Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube ich dir, ohne das beleidigend zu meinen, nicht. Sämtliche Beispiele, die ich gebracht habe, hast du auf ihr jeweiliges wissenschaftliches Modell reduziert, mit der Begründung, dass wir, um zu klären, was dieses und jenes Ding _sei_, nichts weiter benötigten, als die Wissenschaft: Der Mensch sei nichts weiter als das, was die Physiologie sagt bzw. sagen kann, nämlich Haut, Muskeln, Knochen, etc., die Lampe aus dem Elektrobaukasten nichts weiter als das, was die Physik über sie sagt bzw. sagen kann usw. Darüber hinaus hast du gemeint, dass du das Problem, was ich sehe, nicht so richtig sehen, verstehen oder nachvollziehen könntest. Das sind für mich recht eindeutige Hinweise darauf, dass du die Dinge für ihr jeweiliges wissenschaftliches Modell hältst.


----------



## aph (19. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir _müssen_ nicht, richtig, aber wir _können_. Doch wenn wir uns dazu entscheiden, jedes „->“ zu beschreiben, dann ist es ein Problem: stimmst du mir da zu?


Ja, aber wieso sollten wir uns für dieses unmögliche Unterfangen entscheiden?



> > Wichtig ist doch nur, dass er Mensch etwas ist, dass sich genauso gut/genauso schlecht beschreiben lässt, wie jede andere Materie auch.
> 
> 
> Ich halte da durchaus noch mehr für wichtig.


Vielleicht sollten wir dann endlich mal zu diesen Punkten kommen, und den Versuch der vollständigen Beschreibung beiseite lassen? Wie gesagt, nur weil WIR den Menschen vielleicht(!) nicht vollständig beschreiben können, heißt das nicht, dass er sich nicht in einer unendlichen Begründungskette beschreiben LIEßE. Es ist für den Menschen an sich kein auszeichnendes Merkmal, dass er sich nicht beschreiben lässt, denn das trifft analog auf jeden Gegenstand zu.



> Glaube ich dir, ohne das beleidigend zu meinen, nicht. ... Das sind für mich recht eindeutige Hinweise darauf, dass du die Dinge für ihr jeweiliges wissenschaftliches Modell hältst.



Nur weil ich nicht jedes Mal hinschreibe, dass ich nur Vermutungen anstelle und dass ich nur meine Vorstellungen (Modelle) der Realität beschreibe? Das sind Formulierungsfragen. Du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass ich das nicht verwechsle. Ich würde allerdings vermutlich irre werden, wenn ich in der Alltagswelt auch so argumentieren würde wie hier.


----------



## Meinereiner (19. Januar 2006)

aph am 19.01.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber wieso sollten wir uns für dieses unmögliche Unterfangen entscheiden?



Weil die Ziele der Forschung nicht im Vornherein festlegbar sind und darum niemand (außer dem Geldgeber  ) fragt: „Was bringt mir das?“ Viele große Entdeckungen wurden ganz zufällig gemacht (z.B. die Röntgenstrahlung). Und wenn wir noch ein wenig weiter zurück schauen, landen wir im antiken Griechenland, wo unsere modernen Naturwissenschaften ihren Anfang nahmen. Nun war aber gerade die antike Wissenschaft reiner Zeitvertreib, ein Fragen um des Fragens willen. Doch obwohl ein recht populärer Herr der damaligen Zeit, Platon, seinen Sokrates immer wieder sagen ließ: „Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß“, was zeitweise zur Populärmeinung wurde, d.h. zeitweise ein Klima des Wissenschaftspessimismus vorherrschte, hat man sich in seinem Zeitvertreib des Wissenschaftens nicht beirren lassen. Wozu das letztlich geführt hat, ist deutlich sichtbar.



> Vielleicht sollten wir dann endlich mal zu diesen Punkten kommen, und den Versuch der vollständigen Beschreibung beiseite lassen? Wie gesagt, nur weil WIR den Menschen vielleicht(!) nicht vollständig beschreiben können, heißt das nicht, dass er sich nicht in einer unendlichen Begründungskette beschreiben LIEßE.



Es geht aber um uns, es geht um unsere Sichtweisen, nämlich darum, dass die wissenschaftliche Sicht nicht ausreichend ist (das ist eben die Konkretisierung dessen, was mal als „mehr als seine Teile“ begann). Das Problem ist praktischer, nicht theoretischer Natur.



> Es ist für den Menschen an sich kein auszeichnendes Merkmal, dass er sich nicht beschreiben lässt, denn das trifft analog auf jeden Gegenstand zu.



Ich will den Menschen auch gar nicht vor anderen auszeichnen, verabschiede dich doch bitte endlich von dem Gedanken, dass ich das wollte. _Jeder_ materielle Gegenstand ist mehr, als das, was die jeweilige Wissenschaft über ihn aussagen kann.



> Nur weil ich nicht jedes Mal hinschreibe, dass ich nur Vermutungen anstelle und dass ich nur meine Vorstellungen (Modelle) der Realität beschreibe? Das sind Formulierungsfragen. Du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass ich das nicht verwechsle. Ich würde allerdings vermutlich irre werden, wenn ich in der Alltagswelt auch so argumentieren würde wie hier.



Das heißt, die Wissenschaften beschreiben gewissermaßen etwas anderes – nämlich ein Modell –, als das, was sich konkret zeigt? Die Physiologie beschreibt also nicht eigentlich den Menschen, sondern nur ein Modell eines Menschen, welches nach Möglichkeit alle Eigenschaften mit jenem gemein hat? Darf ich also sagen, die Physiologie beschreibt nicht dich, nicht mich und nicht sonstwen, sondern gewissermaßen einen Idealmenschen, der als Analogie für dich, für mich und für sonstwen steht?


----------



## crackajack (19. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neee, ich stelle die, weil mich der Urknall (oder mehr  ) dazu "zwingt". 


> Trotzdem werde ich auf deine Beispiele eingehen.


lieb von dir  


> crackajack am 18.01.2006 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo hört den die Körperbeherrschung auf???
Wenn ich mich dazu entscheide gegen Kasparov im Schach zu gewinnen, werde ich dann gewinnen?
Nicht wirkllich, selbst wenn ich unentwegt trainieren würde. Sein Hirn ist für sowas aus welchen Gründen auch immer geeigneter.  (Info: ich habe aktuell so in etwa ein Rating von miserablen 900, wenn ich dem Chessamster 8000 vertrauen kann. Soll ich es trotzdem versuchen? Wer kann Termine organisieren?  )

Geist und Körper ist eins für mich und beides ist unfrei.
Daher ist, wenn sowas nicht geht, der für mich nicht existierende Gott, das einzig freie Wesen.
Gut, Gott existiert für dich und für dich ist der Geist/ die Seele etwas vom Körper unabhängiges.(?)


> Wenn ich dieser Argumentation folgen würde, könntest du ja gleich behaupten, dass ich, da ich ja "Freiheit", besitze, die Möglichkeit habe, 50 m hoch zu springen oder 150km in einer Sekunde zurückzulegen.
> Auf sämtlich Beispiele, die dieses Thema betreffen brauche ich also nicht näher einzugehen.
> Dein Satz bezüglich Gott trifft es schon eher. Aber auch hier findet sich ein Fehler. Ich selbst betone ja die Entscheidungsfreiheit, also auch die Freiheit sich für oder gegen Gott entscheiden zu können. Du aber behauptest der Glaube an Gott sei vorprogrammiert. Wieder so eine abstruse Vorstellung, die auch ziemlich nach Sekte riecht, wonach es nur ein paar "Auserwählte" gibt, die zu Gott kommen können, während die anderen von vornherein "verloren" sind.


Das du lediglich dem Satz mit Gott etwas abgewinnen wirst können, war schon vorher klar.
Also du hast dich für Gott entschieden, aber zwingst niemanden anders an Gott zu glauben.
Also eig. hat dann jeder der sich gegen den Glauben an Gott entschieden hat, falsch entschieden und du tolerierst das? (akzeptierst es?) Auch wenn die Leute Probleme im Himmel bekommen werden?

Für mich unterliegen Geist *und* Körper, aber den Limitierungen derselben Materie.
Dich zwingt dein Hirn an Gott zu glauben und andere zwingt es nicht an ihn zu glauben, da ist in meinen Augen keine Entscheidung.
Weiters glaube ich nicht, dass die Menschheit in Auserwählte oder Verlorene unterteilt ist. Wenn es keinen Gott gibt, ist jeder Mensch "nur" Mensch (oder eben Teil des gesamten Materiehaufens).
Erst wenn es einen Gott gibt, gibt es von vornherein (natürlich meine unfrei Meinung vorausgesetzt) die Auserwählten und die Verlorenen bzw. (wenn man Freiheit voraussetzt) überhaupt Auserwählte und Verlorene und das ist imo "fataler" wie meine Ansichten das mit dem Tod das Ende meines Seins eintritt bzw. auch das ich (wir) unfrei bin.


> > crackajack am 16.01.2006 21:34 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Ich weiß ja eig. auch nicht was _die_ Wahrheit sein soll, deswegen hab ich da die christliche Version der Wahrheit als _die_ Wahrheit vermutet. (Obwohl ich die auch nicht kenne.) Was du ja auch zugibst, da du als Christ anderen "subjektiven" Wahrheiten nicht zustimmen willst/kannst.
Also stimmt der Satz schon?
@Meinereiner
Dem Paradoxon (Wahrheit gibt es nicht) begegne ich einfach mit Ignoranz.  
Ok versuche ich es mal so: _die_ Wahrheit gibt es, wird aber vermutlich nie von irgendjemanden wahrgenommen werden können?
So besser?


			
				ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ist Wahrheit eigentlich nicht immer subjektiv gefärbt?


Sind wir uns also doch einig, oder war das eine rethorische Frage? Sprich: Gott kennt _die_ Wahrheit bzw. der gläubige Christ auch?



			
				Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was allerdings in unserer von euphorischem Wissenschaftsoptimismus geprägten Zeit geschieht, ist, dass sich diese Modellvorstellungen verselbstständigen und an die Stelle dessen rücken, was sie beschreiben sollen.(Vielleicht hilft diese Darstellung ein wenig weiter.)


Hilft?  
Ich lauf jetzt plötzlich brillenlos durch die Welt und seh nur mehr unscharf.
Danke! Jetzt lauf ich gegen jeden Baum und der Typ bei Fielmann kann mir nicht weiterhelfen.  
Das einzige was ich jetzt machen kann, ist auch Philosophie zu studieren und dabei wollte ich doch nie studieren.  
ElNonsk hilf mir! Ich brauch jetzt ganz dringend einen Gott. *noch immer auf Beweise wart*
Ich meine alle anderen Punkte sind ja schön und gut, aber wenn du das schon ankündigst, nimm dir zuerst Zeit für deine Versprechen.  
Wartest du auf TheSinner?


			
				Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 19.01.2006 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird Meinereiner jetzt von meinereiner besser verstanden als von aph.  
PS. Darfst doch Lehrer werden. Nur halt dich bloß von Menschen fern.  denn


			
				aph am 19.01.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde allerdings vermutlich irre werden, wenn ich in der Alltagswelt auch so argumentieren würde wie hier.


mir reicht schon das hier im Forum


----------



## Meinereiner (19. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 19.01.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok versuche ich es mal so: _die_ Wahrheit gibt es, wird aber vermutlich nie von irgendjemanden wahrgenommen werden können?
> So besser?



Sag doch einfach, dass du _glaubst_, dass wir die Wahrheit nicht erkennen können. Das hebt den Wahrheitsanspruch der Aussage auf und das Problemchen ist gelöst.



> Hilft?
> Ich lauf jetzt plötzlich brillenlos durch die Welt und seh nur mehr unscharf.
> Danke! Jetzt lauf ich gegen jeden Baum und der Typ bei Fielmann kann mir nicht weiterhelfen.
> Das einzige was ich jetzt machen kann, ist auch Philosophie zu studieren und dabei wollte ich doch nie studieren.



Löl, studiere bloß nicht Philosophie, dadurch wird alles nur noch schlimmer^^. Die Lösung des Problems heißt Alltag. Ja, schlimmer, schlimmer, unwissenschaftlicher, vorurteilsbehafteter, ignoranter, dummer Alltag.  Ich könnte dir eine Aussage wie „wenn ich mir in den Finger steche, dann tut es weh“ ja noch so sehr um die Ohren hauen, aber ändert das was daran, dass es weh tut? Nö, so what...?



> Wird Meinereiner jetzt von meinereiner besser verstanden als von aph.
> PS. Darfst doch Lehrer werden. Nur halt dich bloß von Menschen fern.  denn
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd’ mich hüten, Lehrer zu werden  , ich laber nur gerne rum


----------



## aph (19. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Ziele der Forschung nicht im Vornherein festlegbar sind und darum niemand (außer dem Geldgeber  ) fragt: „Was bringt mir das?“ Viele große Entdeckungen wurden ganz zufällig gemacht (z.B. die Röntgenstrahlung). Und wenn wir noch ein wenig weiter zurück schauen, landen wir im antiken Griechenland, wo unsere modernen Naturwissenschaften ihren Anfang nahmen. Nun war aber gerade die antike Wissenschaft reiner Zeitvertreib, ein Fragen um des Fragens willen. Doch obwohl ein recht populärer Herr der damaligen Zeit, Platon, seinen Sokrates immer wieder sagen ließ: „Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß“, was zeitweise zur Populärmeinung wurde, d.h. zeitweise ein Klima des Wissenschaftspessimismus vorherrschte, hat man sich in seinem Zeitvertreib des Wissenschaftens nicht beirren lassen. Wozu das letztlich geführt hat, ist deutlich sichtbar.


Ich wusste nicht, dass wir hier Grundlagenforschung zum Menschsein betreiben. Ich dachte es geht um Gottes Existenz und um Evolution. Hierfür wurde der Mensch als etwas Besonderes bemüht. Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen, dass er das nicht ist - verglichen mit anderer Materie. Er ist nicht mit "Willen", "Freiheit" oder "Seele" gefüllt, sofern man diese Begriffe als etwas anderes als etwas materielles definiert. Jedenfalls gibt es dafür keinerlei Hinweis. Die Lücken in der Beschreibung sind jedenfalls kein Hinweis, weil dann auch ein Stück Metall eine Seele haben müsste.



> Ich will den Menschen auch gar nicht vor anderen auszeichnen, verabschiede dich doch bitte endlich von dem Gedanken, dass ich das wollte. _Jeder_ materielle Gegenstand ist mehr, als das, was die jeweilige Wissenschaft über ihn aussagen kann.


Sehe ich nicht so. Alles, war wir nicht wissenschaftlich über ihn sagen können, ist doch nichts weiter als subjektives Empfinden und Spökenkiekerei. Vernachlässigbar.



> Das heißt, die Wissenschaften beschreiben gewissermaßen etwas anderes – nämlich ein Modell –, als das, was sich konkret zeigt? Die Physiologie beschreibt also nicht eigentlich den Menschen, sondern nur ein Modell eines Menschen, welches nach Möglichkeit alle Eigenschaften mit jenem gemein hat? Darf ich also sagen, die Physiologie beschreibt nicht dich, nicht mich und nicht sonstwen, sondern gewissermaßen einen Idealmenschen, der als Analogie für dich, für mich und für sonstwen steht?


Wenn du das möchtest, bezeichne das so. Mir fehlt immer noch die Relevanz für das Thema des Threads.


----------



## Meinereiner (20. Januar 2006)

aph am 19.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste nicht, dass wir hier Grundlagenforschung zum Menschsein betreiben. Ich dachte es geht um Gottes Existenz und um Evolution. Hierfür wurde der Mensch als etwas Besonderes bemüht. Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen, dass er das nicht ist - verglichen mit anderer Materie. Er ist nicht mit "Willen", "Freiheit" oder "Seele" gefüllt, sofern man diese Begriffe als etwas anderes als etwas materielles definiert. Jedenfalls gibt es dafür keinerlei Hinweis. Die Lücken in der Beschreibung sind jedenfalls kein Hinweis, weil dann auch ein Stück Metall eine Seele haben müsste.



Gaaaah......willst du mich ärgern? Ich habe in unserer Diskussion kein einziges mal von Wille, Freiheit oder Seele geredet; darüber hinaus:



			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn jetzt schon wieder „besser“? Ich habe den Begriff „mehr“ verwendet, doch „mehr“ und „besser“ bedeuten völlig verschiedene Sachen.





			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch gar nicht auf eine Wertung des Mensch hinaus, sondern auf eine Beschreibung.





			
				Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch war ein Beispiel, so hängt er mit der Frage zusammen.





			
				Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will den Menschen auch gar nicht vor anderen auszeichnen, verabschiede dich doch bitte endlich von dem Gedanken, dass ich das wollte.



Aber weiter im Text:



> Sehe ich nicht so. Alles, war wir nicht wissenschaftlich über ihn sagen können, ist doch nichts weiter als subjektives Empfinden und Spökenkiekerei. Vernachlässigbar.



Es gibt also doch Dinge am Menschen, die die Wissenschaft nicht erklären kann?



> Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Betreff des letzten Satzes:



			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.01.2006 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nun zum ersten Satz:

Die Geologie (da du ja so deine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Beispiel des Menschen zu haben scheinst) beschreibt also nicht den Findling, der bei mir im Vorgarten liegt oder den großen Hühnergott, den ich als kleines Kind gefunden habe oder den Kieselstein, der neulich in meiner Stiefelsohle steckte. Stattdessen beschreibt sie, im Falle des Kieselsteines, ein Modell, also gewissermaßen einen Idealkiesel. So weit, so gut. Was aber können wir über diesen Idealkiesel aussagen? Nun, er besitzt gewiss die Eigenschaften, die _allen_ Kieselsteinen gemein sind, so z.B. dass er ausgedehnt ist, dass er Gewicht besitzt und dass er aus den und den Stoffen besteht. Wie aber sieht es mit konkreten Eigenschaften aus? Ist dieser Idealkiesel genau 84,5 Gramm schwer? Hat dieser Kieselstein ein rotbraune Färbung? Nein, natürlich nicht. Was diese konkreten Eigenschaften anbelangt, so besitzt er diese nur _der Möglichkeit nach_. Das Modell erlaubt Aussagen wie „_wenn_ der Stein ein rotbraune Färbung hat, _dann_ liegt das da und daran. Aber die konkrete Eigenschaft des Rotbraunseins besitzt er eben nicht. Wir können daher schlussfolgern: Alle verwirklichten Eigenschaften (das sind alle tatsächlichen Eigenschaften, nicht die möglichen), die der geologische Idealkiesel besitzt, besitzt auch ein jeder ganz konkreter Kiesel. Aber: Nicht alle verwirklichten Eigenschaften, die ein ganz konkreter Kiesel besitzt (welchen man auch nehmen mag), besitzt der geologische Idealkiesel. Mit anderen Worten und in dreifacher Ausführung: Der konkrete Kiesel ist mehr als der von der Geologie beschriebene ideale Kiesel in Hinblick auf die konkreten Eigenschaften. Wenn die Geologie über einen Kiesel spricht, dann spricht sie über etwas, dass _qualitativ_ weniger ist, als der konkrete Kiesel. Der konkrete Kiesel ist qualitativ mehr, als das, was die Geologie sagt. Und da das mit allen Beobachtungswissenschaften sich so verhält:

*Das konkrete Ding ist qualitativ mehr, als das, worüber die es jeweils beschreibende Wissenschaft spricht.*


----------



## TBrain (21. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich dir, ohne das beleidigend zu meinen, nicht. Sämtliche Beispiele, die ich gebracht habe, hast du auf ihr jeweiliges wissenschaftliches Modell reduziert, mit der Begründung, dass wir, um zu klären, was dieses und jenes Ding _sei_, nichts weiter benötigten, als die Wissenschaft: Der Mensch sei nichts weiter als das, was die Physiologie sagt bzw. sagen kann, nämlich Haut, Muskeln, Knochen, etc., die Lampe aus dem Elektrobaukasten nichts weiter als das, was die Physik über sie sagt bzw. sagen kann usw. Darüber hinaus hast du gemeint, dass du das Problem, was ich sehe, nicht so richtig sehen, verstehen oder nachvollziehen könntest. Das sind für mich recht eindeutige Hinweise darauf, dass du die Dinge für ihr jeweiliges wissenschaftliches Modell hältst.



Sorry, wenn ich mal kurz was hierzu schreibe. Ich glaube dass der Mensch eine innere Neigung zu einer solchen in sich schlüssigen Sichtweise hat. Der Mensch mag Modelle die funktionieren, Welten in denen sich Ergebnisse vorhersagen lassen - eine fast autistische Sichtweise (der ich selbst auch oft und gerne unterliege). Aph als Programmierer hat sicherlich täglich mit von ihn geschaffenen Welten zutun, die sich alle innerhalb eines Modells beschreiben und deren Ergebnisse sich vorhersagen lassen, da liegt die Idee sehr Nahe dass soetwas in allen Lebensbereichen möglich ist. 

Auch ich (ich studiere BWL) habe persönlich eine Vorliebe für insich geschlossene und logische Modelle - beispielsweise wenn es um Modelle zum Finanzmarkt geht oder noch simpler die Buchhaltung bei der sich am Ende in der Bilanz alles ausgleicht - diese Sachen (wenn sie funktionieren) bieten schon eine ziemliche geistige Befriedigung. Gleichzeitig wird man aber immer auch auf die Grenzen der Modelle hingewiesen, da sie einfach oft nicht mit der Realität an den Börsen übereinstimmt. Grund ist hier das Modell des Menschen (homo oeconomicus - der rational entscheidende Mensch), was als Grundlage der Wirtschaftswissenschaft in der Realität so nicht vorkommt. Wenn jetzt jemand daher kommt und sagt, Sachen wie Willensfreiheit, etc gibt es nicht und menschliche Handlungen wären immer vorhersehbar (berechenbar), wären damit alle praktischen Probleme der Wirtschaftswissenschaft gelöst, und sie wäre dann auch eine vollwertige Naturwissenschaft. Ich aus meiner Sicht kann das so nicht glauben.

Da du dich ja mit Philosophie auskennst würde mich mal die Sicht der Philosophie zu diesem Thema interessieren. Ich habe mich z.b. nur oberflächlich mit dem Thema Wissenschaftstheorie beschäftigt. Wäre ein solches "Modell" (oder wie man es auch bezeichnen will) des Menschen überhaupt formulierbar? (wie es dann aussehen könnte wage ich erst garnicht zu fragen)


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

aph am 19.01.2006 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe folgendes geschrieben:

"Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie."

Wenn du schreibst, dass ich mit DER Wahrheit argumentiere, stimmt das eigentlich nicht. Ich kann mir aber trotzdem erklären, wie du zu diesem Schluss gekommen bist. Zuvor hatten wir ja in dem Thread von Gott gesprochen und ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich davon überzeugt bin, dass es Gott gibt und dass ich an ihn glaube. Das hätte eigentlich nichts mit diesem "Beweis" zu tun gehabt, der ja eigentlich nur bestreitet, dass der Materialismus wahr ist bzw. dass, falls er war ist, wir ihn nicht erkennen können. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass wir die Wahrheit nicht erkennen können.
Wenn wir den Materialismus aber nicht erkennen können, so können wir auch nicht behaupten, dass er existiert.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (21. Januar 2006)

Sorry : Falscher Thread


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn sich die Maschine auf q festgelegt hat, dann muss sie diese Auswahl auch verfolgen.
> 
> Ich denke, diese genannten Operationen, die eine Maschine ausführen kann, könnte man durch aus als Wollen interpretieren.
> 
> Um es an dieser Stelle aber mal frei herauszusagen: Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist, zu begründen, dass eine Maschine Wahrheit nicht erkennen kann, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Wege, den du eingeschlagen hast. Möglicherweise ist eine bessere Argumentationsstrategie, die Erkenntnis von Wahrheit mit Selbstbewusstsein in Beziehung zu setzen. Selbstbewusstsein nämlich haben Maschinen (noch) nicht. Allerdings wäre auch diese Argumentation noch empirisch und damit nicht völlig überzeugend. Der Königsweg ist noch immer, rein über die Logik zu argumentieren bzw., für unseren Fall, dann einfach weniger problematische Prämissen zu verwenden (je weniger erfahrungsabhängiges in einer Prämisse steckt, umso besser), denn was logisch wahr ist, ...


Da crackajack ja so laut nach den Gottesbeweisen schreit *g*, werde ich an dieser Diskussion bis auf weiteres nicht mehr teilnehmen um seinen Wunsch erfüllen zu wollen. Da ich damit auch deine letzten Argumente (bis auf weiteres *g) nicht widerlegt habe, gilt folgendes:
Ich habe diese Behauptung aufgestellt:
"Wäre der Mensch nichts anderes als Biologie und Chemie, so wäre er nur eine (allerdings ziemlich komplizierte) Maschine.
Eine Maschine spult ihr Programm ab - aber sie erkennt nicht die Wahrheit, noch nicht einmal die Wirklichkeit. Sie reagiert unter Umständen auf Eingaben (Knopfdruck, Videoaufnahmen oder Bewegunsgmelder), aber sie kann keiner Theorie zustimmen.
Wäre der Mensch tatsächlich eine Maschine, dann könnte er auf einen Reiz (zum Beispiel hört er jemanden reden, der behauptet, der Mensch sei eine Maschine) entsprechend seiner Programmierung reagieren (er sagt zum Beispiel "Ich stimme dem zu!") - aber über die Qualität des Reizes sagt das nichts aus (also im Beispiel über die Wahrheit der Behauptung).
Eventuell ist der Materialismus wahr. Aber dann kann man seine Wahrheit nicht erkennen - ja, noch nicht einmal behaupten. Der Materialismus - insofern er seine eigene Richtigkeit behauptet - setzt voraus, dass der Mensch mehr ist als Materie.
Noch einmal zusammengefasst:
Prämisse 1: Wenn der Mensch nur Materie ist, dann ist er nichts anderes als eine (komplizierte) Maschine.
Prämisse 2: Man braucht den Willen um eine freie Entscheidung treffen zu können.
Prämisse 3: Man braucht die Freiheit um die Wahrheit erkennen zu können.
Prämisse 4: Eine Maschine hat keinen (freien) Willen und somit keine Entscheidungsfreiheit.
Prämisse 5: Da der Maschine die Freiheit fehlt, kann sie nicht zur Erkenntnis der Wahrheit gelangen.
Conclusio: Wenn der Materialismus stimmt, kann der Mensch diesen nicht erkennen (und somit auch nicht behaupten).
Da Meinereiner die Prämissen 2 bis 5 angezweifelt hat, stimmt die Conclusio (bis auf weiteres) nicht.
Dies bedeutet aber auch nicht, dass der Materialismus stimmt, da ich ja nur davon ausgegangen bin, dass, sollte er wirklich stimmen, der Mensch ihn gar nicht erkennen könnte. Um den Materialismus zu widerlegen, müssen die Vertreter desselben zuerst einmal die Argumentation von Meinereiner widerlegen, der ja einige "Beweise" gegen den Materialimus angeführt hat (nur so am Rande bemerkt: Ich fand es urkomisch, dass Meinereiner und ich über meinen Beweis gestritten haben, obwohl wir beide davon überzeugt sind, dass der Materialismus nicht stimmt. Auf der anderen Seite kommen wir dadurch natürlich der Wahrheit näher   ).
Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen. Ich werde mich zu dem Thema aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch äußern (irgendwie kommt mir an der Sache etwas faul vor   , vielleicht hängt da etwas bei der Gleichsetzung von "Materiemensch" mit "Maschinenmensch"). Die Erkenntnis die wir (bis auf weiteres -> ich kann es einfach nicht lassen *g*) gewonnen haben, ist also folgende: Der Mensch kann den Materialismus erkennen, wenn es ihn gibt. (Persönliche Frage an Meinereiner: Wusstest du schon, dass die Diskussion so verlaufen würde (= habt ihr an der Universität schon davon gesprochen), oder ist das auch für dich eine neue "Erkenntis"?)
Ich hoffe, dass mir hier alle zustimmen.

Kommen wir jetzt zu den Gottesbeweisen:
a) Der mathematische Gottesbeweis

Einen Gottesbeweis, zwingend wie in der Mathematik, gibt es in der realen Welt nicht.

Die erste bekannte Version des ontologischen (man könnte ihn zu den mathematischen Beweisen zählen) Gottesbeweises wurde von Anselm von Canterbury (1033-1109) im Proslogion formuliert. Bereits Thomas von Aquin kritisierte Anselm von Canterburys Version so überzeugend, dass der ontologische Gottesbeweis erst wieder an Bedeutung gewann, nachdem der Philosoph Descartes ihn aufgegriffen und in eine neue Fassung gebracht hatte, welche der zeitgenössischen Kritik standzuhalten schien.

Er lautet ungefähr so:
1.) Das, als was [über dem] nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann, existiert nicht in Wirklichkeit, sondern nur im Verstand.
2.) Wenn das, als was nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann, nicht in Wirklichkeit, sondern nur im Verstand existiert, dann kann etwas gedacht werden, was größer ist als das, als was nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann
3.) Wenn etwas gedacht werden kann, was größer ist als das, als was nichts Größeres
gedacht werden kann, dann ist das, als was nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann,
etwas, als was Größeres gedacht werden kann
4.) Das, als was nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann, ist etwas, als was Größeres
gedacht werden kann
5.) Daher: das, als was nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann, existiert in Wirklichkeit und
nicht nur im Verstand.


Der Beweis ist vom Typ her ein sog. indirekter Beweis oder Widerspruchsbeweis, der das Gegenteil des zu Beweisenden annimmt:
Prämisse 1. Diese Annahme wird dann auf einen Widerspruch geführt: Prämisse 4. Daher kann das zu Beweisende als Konklusion – 5 – erschlossen werden.
Mögliche Einwände gegen den ontologischen Gottesbeweis sind folgende: Gegen die logische Korrektheit wurde eingewandt, dass der Beweis einen Zirkelfehler enthält, d.h. dass er das zu Beweisende implizit voraussetzt. Sind die Prämissen wirklich plausibler als die Konklusion? Zumindest die Prämissen 2 und 3 sind wenigstens genausowenig plausibel wie die Konklusion.
Zwei wichtige Kritikpunkte stammen von Gaunilo und Immanuel Kant:
Nach Gaunilos Einwand erlaubt uns die Struktur dieses Beweises, alle Arten von Dingen in die Existenz zu definieren, z.B. eine Insel, als die keine lustvoller gedacht werden kann. Nach Kants Einwand ist Existenz ist kein Prädikat (keine Eigenschaft), denn Existenz fügt der Definition eines Begriffes keine weitere Eigenschaft hinzu, sondern ist Vorbedingung dafür, um überhaupt Eigenschaften zu haben, genauso wie der Begriff von 100 Talern nichts mit der Existenz oder Nichtexistenz der Taler zu tun hat.

Frei nach Wikipedia   

Das ist aber für den Christen nicht weiter schlimm, da es grundsätzlich keinen mathematischen Beweis in der realen Welt gibt - auch nicht in den Naturwissenschaften. Und da Gott als etwas Reales erwiesen werden soll, können wir nicht mehr erwarten. Überdies sähe ich in einem zwingenden Gottesbeweis die Entscheidungsfreiheit des einzelnen Menschen für oder gegen Gott in Bedrohung.


----------



## mike1992 (21. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 18.01.2006 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry aba nachdem ich das gelesen habe.... warum bezieht ihr Menschen auf Maschinen? Bezieht ihn auf TIERE, der Mensch ist ein TIER, keine MASCHINE. Ein Tier kann auch selber bestimen, ob es jetzt lieber schlafen soll oder fressen soll, und auch eine Gruppe von Tieren, jedes verhält sich unterschiedlich.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Prämisse 4: Eine Maschine hat keinen (freien) Willen und somit keine Entscheidungsfreiheit.



und du denkst, der Mensch hätte einen freien Willen?! Wie alle anderen Tiere (dieses Planeten und bis zur heutigen Zeit) auch haben wir den nicht.

Wer meinst du wohl, hat den Gedanken zuerst: Dein Gehirn (Zellen usw.) oder dein Bewusstsein, dein Ich, wie auch immer man es nennen möchte.

Sämtliche Wahlen werden uns eigentlich vorgespielt, denn "unsere" Antwort kennt das Gehirn schon längst. Getroffen werden die Entscheidungen aufgrund unserer Erfahrungen (simpel ausgedrückt: gut oder schlecht).

Bevor jetzt groß zurückphilosophiert wird, für uns macht das keinen Unterschied - wir bekommen davon nichts mit und außerdem sind es ja immer noch unsere Erfahrungen und unser Gehirn.

Solch ein biologisches System ist einfach notwendig, schließlich kann ja nicht jeder wirklich machen was er will. Das fängt schon mit dem Erfüllen der Grundbedürfnisse an (Hunger usw.).

Interessant ist auch, dass die ganzen Körperkontrollen unserem Bewusstsein stark vereinfacht wird. Willentlich könnte bisher kein Lebewesen der Erde seinen eigenen Körper steuern, dafür braucht es eine Art Maschine. Allerdings filtert diese auch ganz schön viele Informationen raus.

Achja, wir Menschen, eigentlich doch Uber-intelligente Wesen  , haben keinen freien Willen, weil unser Gehirn nun mal fast genauso funktioniert, wie bei anderen höheren Säugetieren auch (weil evolutiv übernommen, um das Thema wieder zu treffen :> )


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe Prämisse 1


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war gewollt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
Deine (philosophischen) Gegenbeweise zum Materialismus interessieren mich eigentlich nicht  Zumal du scheinbar unter einer Maschine ein Auto vorstellst und nicht eine "echte" (noch nicht existente) KI - und diese hätte sogar eher eine Chance auf einen echten freien Willen als sämtliche Arten, die auf diesem Planeten folgen werden. (mhh, da fällt mir ein, hat Gott uns nicht mehr lieb, wenn die Menschheit ausstirbt, es kein Schwein interessiert und eine andere Art an unsere Stelle tritt...)

Ich weiß nicht, warum hier nun über den Materialisus diskutiert wird, gibt es hier jemanden, der einen Menschen mit einen Stein vergleicht? Bei höheren Lebewesen kommt neben der Materie noch Informationen hinzu und fertig. Nennt es von mir aus Material-Informatismus :>


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine (philosophischen) Gegenbeweise zum Materialismus interessieren mich eigentlich nicht  Zumal du scheinbar unter einer Maschine ein Auto vorstellst und nicht eine "echte" (noch nicht existente) KI - und diese hätte sogar eher eine Chance auf einen echten freien Willen als sämtliche Arten, die auf diesem Planeten folgen werden. (mhh, da fällt mir ein, hat Gott uns nicht mehr lieb, wenn die Menschheit ausstirbt, es kein Schwein interessiert und eine andere Art an unsere Stelle tritt...)


Seit wann verstehe ich unter einer Maschien nur ein Auto? Wenn ich das wirklich täte, hätte ich mir die Argumentation bedeutend einfacher machen können. Aber das haben ich ja nicht vor *g*
Für Fragen zum Weltuntergang steht das NT immer offen  

Zum Materialismus: Wie gesagt, da mische ich mich jetzt einmal nicht mehr ein, weil ich genug mit den Gottesbeweisen zu tun habe. Wenn du deine Einwände widerlegt haben möchtest, wende dich bitte an Meinereiner


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2006)

> Seit wann verstehe ich unter einer Maschien nur ein Auto?


Von mir aus auch ne Waschmaschine oder einen P4-Rechner, so kommt es zumindest rüber.



> Für Fragen zum Weltuntergang steht das NT immer offen


Wenn der Mensch ausstirbt, ist es kein Weltuntergang - aber siehe Selbstüberschätzung der Religionen


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > Seit wann verstehe ich unter einer Maschien nur ein Auto?
> 
> 
> Von mir aus auch ne Waschmaschine oder einen P4-Rechner, so kommt es zumindest rüber.


Gut dann kommt es falsch rüber   


			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > Für Fragen zum Weltuntergang steht das NT immer offen
> 
> 
> Wenn der Mensch ausstirbt, ist es kein Weltuntergang - aber siehe Selbstüberschätzung der Religionen


Tja wir begeben uns da in den Bereich der Spekulation. Was passiert wenn die Menschheit irgendwann einmal in der Zukunft ausstirbt? Wird auf uns etwas folgen?
Das wird die Zukunft zeigen, aber sicher nicht die Gegenwart. Deshalb erübrigt sich auch jede weitere Diskussion in dieser Richtung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wir begeben uns da in den Bereich der Spekulation. Was passiert wenn die Menschheit irgendwann einmal in der Zukunft ausstirbt? Wird auf uns etwas folgen?
> Das wird die Zukunft zeigen, aber sicher nicht die Gegenwart. Deshalb erübrigt sich auch jede weitere Diskussion in dieser Richtung.



Interessant, DARÜBER ist ne Diskussion natürlich sinnlos 
Liegt es nur daran, weil die Religionen keinen Antwort darauf haben? Die Evolution nämlich schon...
Ich hoffe mal nicht, so etwas rückt einen Diskussionspartner in ein schlechtes Licht - ich versuche mich schließlich auch in jeden metaphysischen Mist und Hirngespinsten der Menschheit hier reinzudenken.

Mh, wie wäre es mit Außerirdischen. Ist natürlich unwahrscheinlich aufgrund der Entfernungen, aber angenommen wir bekämen doch mal Kontakt mit gleichwertigen/höheren Lebensformen (keine Menschen), hätten da die Religionen nicht ein Problem :> Oder wird dann einfach mal wieder der Glaube an die Realität angepasst...


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne jemanden, der ganz ähnlich denkt. Der gute Mann sagte: "Wenn Karl der Große nicht an die Macht gekommen wäre, hätte sich das Christentum nie in Europa verbreitet und wir wären alle Heiden!" Dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass man ebensogut sagen könnte: "Wäre Jesus nicht geboren, gäbe es das Christentum nicht!"
So ähnlich scheinst du zu denken, wenn auch nicht auf die Vergangenheit, sonder vielmehr auf die Zukunft bezogen.
Natürlich ist eine Diskussion hier sinnlos. Da du ja nicht das annehmen willst, was die Religion über den Untergang der Menschheit sagt, muss ich nur mit der Vernunft argumentieren. Und die sagt ganz klar, dass alles "Wenn vielleicht irgendwann einmal!" nur Spekulation ist. Wir wissen nicht einmal heutzutage mit 100% Sicherheit (siehe induktives Verfahren) wie/warum etwas heutzutage (also in der Gegenwart) passiert. Wie sollen wir dies dann erst recht von der Zukunft behaupten können?


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (21. Januar 2006)

Man weiß vielleicht nicht bei allem warum etwas passiert aber bei dem wo wir es wissen wissen wir es auch 100%.

Wenn ich etwas fallen lasse , dann weiß ich zu 100%  ,das der gegenstand auf den Boden fällt.

Bei anderen Sachen wissen wir nicht warum etwas geschieh warum , aber was passiert:

Warum ziehen Körper sich gegenseitig an?
Keine Ahnung...Kann man nicht sagen.

Deshalb gibt es Wissenschaft; sie soll diese Fragen klären.

Religion gibt es nur weil manche Leute etwas einfacheres gesucht hatten.

PS:
Das versteht jetzt wie immer keiner aber vielleicht ja doch sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben.
Kommt macht mich runter das gefällt mir


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne jemanden, der ganz ähnlich denkt. Der gute Mann sagte: "Wenn Karl der Große nicht an die Macht gekommen wäre, hätte sich das Christentum nie in Europa verbreitet und wir wären alle Heiden!" Dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass man ebensogut sagen könnte: "Wäre Jesus nicht geboren, gäbe es das Christentum nicht!"
> So ähnlich scheinst du zu denken, wenn auch nicht auf die Vergangenheit, sonder vielmehr auf die Zukunft bezogen.


Nun, ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder halbwegs logisch-denkende (der auch nicht die von mir mal beschriebenen Defizite seiner eigenen Selbsterkenntnis etc. hat) so denkt...

ich frag mal so: Warum haben (bzw. hatten, für sie ist der Weltuntergang, keine Praktizierung ihrer Religion, schon eingetreten) nicht die Griechen oder Ägypter in ihren Vorstellungen recht?




> Natürlich ist eine Diskussion hier sinnlos. Da du ja nicht das annehmen willst, was die Religion über den Untergang der Menschheit sagt, muss ich nur mit der Vernunft argumentieren. Und die sagt ganz klar, dass alles "Wenn vielleicht irgendwann einmal!" nur Spekulation ist. Wir wissen nicht einmal heutzutage mit 100% Sicherheit (siehe induktives Verfahren) wie/warum etwas heutzutage (also in der Gegenwart) passiert. Wie sollen wir dies dann erst recht von der Zukunft behaupten können?


Du weißt aber schon, dass das Gott mit einschließt...
Deine Argumentation ist immer noch fragwürdig. Ja es stimmt, wir wissen nichts, dann brauchen wir ja über gar nichts mehr diskutieren - wenn man so anfangen will, bitte


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 21.01.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Man weiß vielleicht nicht bei allem warum etwas passiert aber bei dem wo wir es wissen wissen wir es auch 100%.
> 
> Wenn ich etwas fallen lasse , dann weiß ich zu 100%  ,das der gegenstand auf den Boden fällt.
> 
> ...


Beim "Warum?" gibst du ja zu, dass das nicht 100% geklärt werden kann. Weder von der Wissenschaft noch von sonst jemandem (Siehe dazu auch was Meinereiner bereits dazu geschrieben hat). Aber ich gehe sogar so weit, dass man nicht einmal das, was geschieht, zu 100% klären kann. Das käme nämlich einer Überbewertung der menschlichen Sinne gleich. Und wenn uns etwas die Naturwissenschaften gezeigt haben, dann, dass wir unseren Sinnen so gut wie nie trauen dürfen  
Und für deine Behauptung gegenüber der Religion möchte ich, wie immer, "Beweise" sehen


----------



## ElNonsk (21. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Antwort: "Sie lagen einfach falsch mit ihrer Religion" ist dir wohl zu billig, oder?  
Zu den Griechen ist folgendes zu sagen. SIe unterschieden zwischen dem philosophischen "Gottesdenken" und dem, eher für das "einfache" Volk gemachten, mythologischen Götterglauben. Das philos. Gottesdenken ist dem des Christentums schon ziemlich nahe gekommen. Der mythologische Götterglauben hingegen war, um es mit Kant zu sagen, nichts anderes als "Opium für das Volk". Eben dieser myth. Götterglauben basierte nämlich noch stark auf den früheren Naturgottheiten und hatte mit dem eigentlichen Gottesbegriff nichts zu tun. Vielmehr war es eine anthromorphe Göttervorstellung, die schon von Xenophanes kritisiert worden waren. Ähnlich verhielt es sich mit dem ägyptischen Götterglauben.


> Natürlich ist eine Diskussion hier sinnlos. Da du ja nicht das annehmen willst, was die Religion über den Untergang der Menschheit sagt, muss ich nur mit der Vernunft argumentieren. Und die sagt ganz klar, dass alles "Wenn vielleicht irgendwann einmal!" nur Spekulation ist. Wir wissen nicht einmal heutzutage mit 100% Sicherheit (siehe induktives Verfahren) wie/warum etwas heutzutage (also in der Gegenwart) passiert. Wie sollen wir dies dann erst recht von der Zukunft behaupten können?





			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.01.2006 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt aber schon, dass das Gott mit einschließt...
> Deine Argumentation ist immer noch fragwürdig. Ja es stimmt, wir wissen nichts, dann brauchen wir ja über gar nichts mehr diskutieren - wenn man so anfangen will, bitte


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Gott zu tun. So langsam fange ich an zu glauben, dass du mich entweder nicht richtig verstehst oder dass du dir nicht die letzten Seiten des Threads durchgelesen hast.
Das Problem des induktiven Verfahrens hat nämlich Meinereiner bereits auf den letzten Seiten des Threads dargelegt und ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul um das Ganze noch einmal von Neuem durchkauen zu müssen


----------



## Moe-Output (21. Januar 2006)

mike1992 am 21.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aba nachdem ich das gelesen habe.... warum bezieht ihr Menschen auf Maschinen? Bezieht ihn auf TIERE, der Mensch ist ein TIER, keine MASCHINE. Ein Tier kann auch selber bestimen, ob es jetzt lieber schlafen soll oder fressen soll, und auch eine Gruppe von Tieren, jedes verhält sich unterschiedlich.



Wo fängt freies denken denn für dich an? Freies denken ist noch weniger, wie die freiheit selbst, zu definieren, bzw relativ. Wenn mir eine gabel auf den boden fällt, ich hebe sie nicht auf, obwohl mein sinn für ordnung sagt, dass ich sie aufheben soll und behaupte, dass ich gerade frei gedacht hab, ist das ähnlich, wie mit der katze, die versucht sich selbst in den schwanz zu beißen. Das hat auch in gewissem sinne etwas mit der chaostheorie zu tun. Im prinzip gibt es kein chaos, nur wird es als solches wahrgenommen, weil der menschliche geist nicht in der lage ist hoch komplexe vorgänge, wie z.b. das wetter, 100% vorraus zu sehen und zu verstehen. Dadurch wirkt es für uns chaotisch. Beim menschlichen denken ist es ähnlich. Ein computer oder generell eine maschine ist "einfach" zu verstehen und wenig komplex. Das wirkt dann, als wenn sie keinen freien willen hätte, hat sie ja auch nicht. Der mensch ist da schon komplexer und daher kommt der gedanke des freien willens. Kommt den lösungsänsätzen der kirche für übernatürliches gleich. Wenn die handlung eines menschen nicht nachvollziehbar ist, dann ist es ebend das freie wille gewesen.


----------



## aph (21. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 20.01.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaaah......willst du mich ärgern? Ich habe in unserer Diskussion kein einziges mal von Wille, Freiheit oder Seele geredet; darüber hinaus:


Nein, tut mir leid ... ich will dich nicht ärgern. Ich will nur nicht zulassen, dass argumentativ Lücken im Materialismus entstehen. 
Ok, ich weiß ja selbst nicht, ob alles nur materiell ist, aber solange es keine Hinweise auf Weiteres gibt, bin ich nicht bereit, bloße Erklärungslücken der Wissenschaft zu einem solchen Hinweis zu erklären.



> > Sehe ich nicht so. Alles, war wir nicht wissenschaftlich über ihn sagen können, ist doch nichts weiter als subjektives Empfinden und Spökenkiekerei. Vernachlässigbar.
> 
> 
> Es gibt also doch Dinge am Menschen, die die Wissenschaft nicht erklären kann?


Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Bedenke bitte, dass ich das Wörtchen "wir" in dem Satz hatte, der von dir zu einer allgemeingültigen Aussage umformuliert würde. Einer solchen würde ich aber grundsätzlich nicht zustimmen.



> Aber nun zum ersten Satz:
> 
> *Das konkrete Ding ist qualitativ mehr, als das, worüber die es jeweils beschreibende Wissenschaft spricht.*


Hm, ok ... von mir aus. Ich bin mehr als der Idealmensch. Stimmt.


----------



## aph (22. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Du schreibst ja selbst, dass wir die Wahrheit nicht erkennen können.
> Wenn wir den Materialismus aber nicht erkennen können, so können wir auch nicht behaupten, dass er existiert.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen (was wir hier eh alle nur noch tun):

Ja, ich kann es sehr wohl behaupten. Ich kenne die genau Wahrheit nicht, ich kann sie nicht kennen. Was ich als Wahrheit anerkenne, ist das, was ich für die Wahrheit halte, basierend auf meinen *Wahr*nehmungen (das Wort heißt nicht umsonst so). Wenn ich wahrnehme, dass der Materialismus stimmt, so erhebe ich das zur Wahrheit, was Wahrheiten begründen vermag, womit sich der Kreis ganz unparadox schließt.

Du hast ja selbst schon vorübergehend eingestanden, dass du diese Behauptung nicht aufrecht erhalten kannst, weil meinereiner (und nicht nur er) deine Prämissen bezüglich Freiheit und Willen anzweifelt. Bleiben wir dabei.

War eigentlich der ontologische Beweis ernst gemeint? Ich hoffe nicht, denn das war für mich nur Kinderkacke. Sorry, wenn ich das so hart sagen muss. Da halte ich es wie Gaunilo ... aber das hatten wir hier schon auf Seite 1 des Threads -> Spaghetti-Monster. So gut wie der christliche Gott lässt sich bisher alles und nichts beweisen.


----------



## Trickmaster (22. Januar 2006)

aph am 22.01.2006 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das konnte aber auch nur von dir kommen.... Und wie erklärst du dir die ganzen Gläubigen? Euer Problem ist einfach, dass ihr Gott noch nie begegnet seid und deshalb an ihm zweifelt bzw. nicht glaubt.
Nach der Evolutionstheorie wäre es dann auch normal, wenn wir anderen Tieren das Fell abziehen, sie ausrotten lassen, die Erde aufheizen, die Wälder abholzen und uns gegenseitig umbringen. Denn es gehört ja alles angeblich zur Evolution, oder  
Wenn du mich fragst, purer Quatsch und wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass nichts aus dem Nichts durch zufall entstehen kann.

P: *Der Bibelcode ist unsinn!!!!!*


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 21.01.2006 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Da du dich ja mit Philosophie auskennst würde mich mal die Sicht der Philosophie zu diesem Thema interessieren. Ich habe mich z.b. nur oberflächlich mit dem Thema Wissenschaftstheorie beschäftigt. Wäre ein solches "Modell" (oder wie man es auch bezeichnen will) des Menschen überhaupt formulierbar? (wie es dann aussehen könnte wage ich erst garnicht zu fragen)



Das Modell sagt also, alles und zwar absolut _alles_ sei vorherbestimmt. Einen Selbstwiderspruch sehe ich da bisher nicht, aber es gibt einen Haufen äußerer Einwände, die alle mit der Vorstellung von Kausalität zusammenhängen. Vom Schwächsten zum Stärksten:

a) Wenn wir uneingeschränkte Kausaldeterminiertheit annehmen, so kaufen wir damit eine unendliche Kette von Ursachen ein. Das kommt uns aber intuitiv spanisch vor und wird darum von den meisten abgelehnt mit der Ausrede, es gäbe doch eine erste ursachenlose Ursache oder aber es gäbe etwas, das Ursache seiner selbst sei. Beide Aussagen führen dazu, dass die Annahme einer uneingeschränkten Kausaldeterminiertheit aufgegeben werden muss.

b) Kausalität ist m.W.n. ein mechanisches Prinzip (sollte es da neuere Einsichten geben, dann vergiss die Sache hier). Wenn wir aber annehmen, dass auch der Wille kausaldeterminiert sei, müssen wir auch annehmen, dass der Wille mechanisch sei. Diese letzte Annahme ist allerdings recht problematisch.

c) Es gibt wissenschaftliche Theorien, die keine Kausaldeterminiertheit annehmen, wie z.B. die Evolutionstheorie (und ich glaube auch in der Quantenphysik ist es so). Man müsste also einige momentane Theorien umschmeißen, wenn man das o.g. Modell einführen wollte. Ein _seeehr_ schwieriges Unterfangen.

d) Eine Aussage der Form „für alles, was x ist, existiert ein jeweilig dazugehöriges y“ ist weder widerleg- noch beweisbar. Sie ist nämlich einerseits ein Allsatz („alle x“) und darum nicht beweisbar, andererseits eine Existenzaussage („existiert ein y“) und damit nicht widerlegbar. Eine Aussage dieser Form ist nun aber auch „für alles, was ist, existiert eine ihm jeweilige Ursache“. Unser Kausalitätsmodell ist also weder widerleg- noch beweisbar und wird somit vollends metaphysisch. Damit ist es aber noch schlimmer als die Aussage „es gibt 100m hohe, grün-blau-karierte Riesenmammuts, die nach Pommes rot-weiß schmecken, Heavy-Metal-Konzerte geben, Zahlen fressen und Mathematik scheißen“, denn diese ist zumindest noch beweisbar (wenn man so ein Viech findet).

e) Kausalität ist eine Vorstellung, die wir erst durch die Erfahrung erlangen. Wenn wir aber behaupten, _alles_ sei kausaldeterminiert, dann behaupten wir damit auch, dass Kausalität auch dort ist, wo unsere Erfahrung nicht hinreicht. Wir schließen so gewissermaßen von einer Welt (der der Erfahrung) auf eine andere Welt (der des Nichterfahrbaren). Wir sagen, weil etwas in Welt a so und so ist, ist es auch in Welt b so und so. Das ist aber logisch nicht möglich. Möglich wird es erst, wenn wir sagen, dass die erfahrbare Welt identisch ist mit der nichterfahrbaren. Aber woher wollen wir _das_ nun wieder wissen, wenn wir doch keinen sinnlichen Zugang zur nichterfahrbaren Welt haben. Es ist lediglich _möglich_, dass beide Welten identisch sind, aber nicht notwendig.

Das sind einige Einwände, die mir so auf die Schnelle eingefallen sind. Es ist gewiss möglich, so ein Modell der uneingeschränkten Kausaldeterminiertheit zu konstruieren. Doch selbst wenn wir alle Einwände beiseitegeschoben hätten, benötigten wir wohl obszöne Rechenleistungen, um mit dem Modell vernünftige Voraussagen zu machen. Daher bleibt, selbst wenn wir für das Modell keine Wahrheit beanspruchten, noch immer die Frage, inwiefern es uns überhaupt nützt. Momentan ist allerdings nicht absehbar, dass dieses Modell in Hinsicht auf die Nützlichkeit nicht-kausale Theorien verdrängen könnte (u.a. eben wegen fehlender Computerleistung).


----------



## aph (22. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 22.01.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das konnte aber auch nur von dir kommen.... Und wie erklärst du dir die ganzen Gläubigen?


Genauso wie ich mir Scientologen, Trekkies, Militärfetischisten, Rassisten, Hindus, Barebacker, Junkies, Bush-Anhänger und UFO-Freaks erkläre: Menschen sind fehlbar.


----------



## aph (22. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.01.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Einwände


a) Unendliche Ursachenkette

Etwas mit sich selbst als Ursache sehe ich nicht als Verletzung des Kausalitätsprinzip, da dieses nicht vorschreibt, die Ursache habe immer etwas anderes zu sein. Daneben kann ich mich aber auch mit der Unendlichkeit der Kausalitätskette anfreunden.

b) mechanisches Prinzip

Weiß nicht genau, was du mit "mechanisches" Prinzip meinst, aber wenn es das ist, was ich denke, sehe ich da bezüglich des "Willens" keinen Widerspruch.

c) wissenschaftliche Theorien, die keine Kausaldeterminiertheit annehmen

Ich würde sagen, diese Theorien kommen aufgrund der Komplexität der Kausalitätsketten ohne eine Untersuchung derselben aus. Ja, sie beschäftigen sich sogar mit der Frage, welche Aussagen sich treffen lassen, ohne jede Molekülbewegung vorhersagen zu können. Ähnliches gilt für die Thermodynamik. Ein Beispiel: Auch wenn die Evolution von Zufällen ausgeht, könnte die Mechanik oder Chemie oder was auch immer möglicherweise genau sagen, warum vor 2.340.783.023 Jahren das eine Gen von einem kleinen Wesen eine Delle erhalten hat, was man heute als Mutation bezeichnet. Für die Ev-Theorie über 4 Mrd. Jahre hinweg ist es unerheblich. Für sie ist nur wichtig, dass es möglich ist und mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit regelmäßig passiert.

d) weder widerleg- noch beweisbar

e) erfahrbare Welt identisch ist mit der nichterfahrbaren

Punkt d) und e) hatten wir eigentlich schon mehrmals. Wie TBrain schon schrieb, neigen wir dazu, ein stimmiges Bild der Welt zeichnen zu wollen. Diese Theorie ermöglicht das am besten. Mehr kann ich gar nicht verlangen von einer Theorie, da ohnehin jede Theorie letztlich nicht beweisbar ist. Daher müssen wir andere Kriterien anlegen.
Letztlich zeichnen wir aber trotzdem nur ein Bild der Welt (siehe e), aber je stimmiger und näher es an unseren Beobachtungen ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass es tatsächlich mit der realen Welt übereinstimmt.

Ganz nebenbei hast du übrigens mit deinen Einwänden klar gemacht, dass Gott nicht beweisbar ist.


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Januar 2006)

aph am 21.01.2006 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 20.01.2006 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ok, mein Fehler. Aber eine Frage dazu: Wenn du sagst, dass alles wissenschaftlich begründbar sei durch irgendwen, was bedeutet dann für dich „Wissenschaft“? Verstehst du den Begriff so, wie wir ihn heute verstehen (Theorie, Experiment, Vorhersage, etc.) oder wird sich das, was Wissenschaft ist, auch noch ändern können, so dass _die_ Wissenschaft, die dann einmal alles erklären könnte, womöglich eine andere ist, als die, die wir heute betreiben?



> War eigentlich der ontologische Beweis ernst gemeint? Ich hoffe nicht, denn das war für mich nur Kinderkacke. Sorry, wenn ich das so hart sagen muss. Da halte ich es wie Gaunilo ... aber das hatten wir hier schon auf Seite 1 des Threads -> Spaghetti-Monster. So gut wie der christliche Gott lässt sich bisher alles und nichts beweisen.



Der Canterbury’sche Beweis ist tatsächlich der problematischste aller Gottesbeweise (der ebenfalls ontologische von Descartes ist ziemlich billig). Was ElNonsk leider vergessen hat, ist der letzte Satz: Nachdem die Argumentation dahin gelangt, dass das, über das größeres nicht gedacht werden kann, existieren müsse, folgt noch: Und dieses, über das größeres nicht gedacht werden kann, _nennen_ wir „Gott“ (den genauen Wortlaut kenne ich nicht, aber so ist es gemeint). Dein Einwand mit dem Spaghettimonster führt daher den Beweis auch nicht ad absurdum, sondern ändert nur den letzten Satz zu: „Und dieses, über das Größeres nicht gedacht werden kann, _nennen_ wir ‚Spaghettimonster’“. Ob wir dieses größtmöglich Denkbare aber nun „Gott“, „Spaghettimonster“, „Superman“ oder „Hirschkuh“ nennen, ist ja doch völlig unerheblich.

Was sich gegen Gaunilo (ich kenne den Typen nicht, aber ich versuch’s trotzdem^^) vorbringen lässt, ist, dass ein Satz wie „es lässt sich eine Insel denken...“, empirisch, wohingegen der Satz „es lässt sich _etwas_ denken...“ analytisch ist. Um eine Insel zu denken, muss ich wissen, was eine Insel ist. Wenn ich aber noch nie eine Insel gesehen habe und mir niemand erklärt hat, was eine Insel ist, so kann ich sie mir nicht denken. Für einen blinden und tauben Menschen funktioniert dieser Inselbeweis nicht. Ich muss also erst _vermittelst der Erfahrung_ wissen, was eine Insel ist.

Hingegen _etwas_ sich denken, kann jeder, der denken kann. Um mir _etwas_ zu denken, benötige ich keine Wahrnehmung. Diese Prämisse funktioniert also auch für jemanden, der überhaupt keine Sinneswahrnehmung besitzt.

Der beste Einwand, den ich kenne, ist der von ElNonsk erwähnte kantische. Der ontologische Beweis von Canterbury setzt auf drei (!) Prämissen.

1) Es lässt sich etwas denken, über das Größeres nicht gedacht werden kann. – Diese Prämisse ist einleuchtend.

2) Existenz ist eine Eigenschaft. – Darüber streitet man noch heute, doch geht der Konsens zunehmend dahin, dass Existenz keine Eigenschaft sei.

3) Existenz als Eigenschaft ist steigerbar. – Das klingt im ersten Moment ziemlich bescheuert, ist aber so gemeint: Etwas, dass nur der Möglichkeit nach existiert, ist seiend (existierend), nämlich existierend im Denken. Etwas aber, das der Wirklichkeit nach seiend ist, ist ja irgendwie stärker seiend, als nur ein Gedachtes. Daraus kann man schlussfolgern, dass Existenz steigerbar sei (das geht zurück bis zu Platon und seinem Höhlengleichnis: Die Schatten von Dingen sind weniger seiend als die schattenwerfenden Dinge).

Das Kantische Gegenargument bezweifelt nun eben – wie ElNonsk schon ausführte –, dass Existenz eine Eigenschaft sei (mit Einschränkungen). Damit könne es aber auch nicht steigerbar sein und darum wiederum könnten wir nicht von einer möglichen Existenz auf eine wirkliche schließen mit der Begründung, diese sei seiender als jene.

Das aber nur, um ElNonsk ein wenig Arbeit abzunehmen


----------



## Trickmaster (22. Januar 2006)

aph am 22.01.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 22.01.2006 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann brauchst du ja nur noch in den Spiegel zusehen umzuwissen wer hier überhaupt gar keine Ahnung von etwas hat. 
Du glaubst der Glaube an Gott ist schlecht und schadet nur der Gesellschaft oder so nur, weil du Gott nicht erklären kannst und deswegen jeden plattmachst nur weil er an Gott glaubt und nicht an Zufall. Du machst Gott fertig nur, weil du ihn nicht an dich ranlässt. Außerdem hast du so viele Märchen gelesen, dass du nun nicht mehr von der Wahrheit und der Realität unterscheiden kannst und nun an die Chaos-theorie glaubst, weil es in deinen Augen die einzige Lösung für alles was hier lebt ist. Schade


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 22.01.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Problem ist einfach, dass ihr Gott noch nie begegnet seid und deshalb an ihm zweifelt bzw. nicht glaubt.


Diesen Spruch find ich immer wieder köstlich. Bist du ihm im Taum begegnet und habt geplaudert - oder noch besser: Gott begegnen ist ja nicht wörtlich gemeint, man spürt ihn bzw man kann  es nicht beschreiben, man muss ihn selbst erlebt haben... juhu 



> Nach der Evolutionstheorie wäre es dann auch normal, wenn wir anderen Tieren das Fell abziehen, sie ausrotten lassen, die Erde aufheizen, die Wälder abholzen und uns gegenseitig umbringen. Denn es gehört ja alles angeblich zur Evolution, oder



Ähm, da die Evolution keinen Willen/Gewissen oder sonst was hat, kennt "sie" auch keine Grausamkeiten. Du müsstet dich mit der Argumentation eher fragen, warum Gott das zulässt - in dem Fall hätte er uns ja willentlich erschaffen und lässt uns diese Dinge tun.

Zwar muss man zugestehen, dass wir im Sinne der Evolution eine Art Fehler sind, da kaum zu kontrollieren und wir uns nicht in eine ökologisches Gleichgewicht einfügen (bzw. nicht mehr).
So etwas kommt nicht oft vor, normalerweise sind Fehler (oder besser Testversuche) auch weniger überlebensfähig, aber auch uns kann man z.B. mit Bakterien Herr werden - oder unsere Nachfahren werden genetisch immer kränker (keine natürliche Auslese mehr), wobei man das in so einer fernen Zukunft auch mit der Gentechnik lösen können müsste.
Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre wohl von außen - wenn man das Evolutionsprinzip auf das Universum ausweitet.


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Prämisse 1: Wenn der Mensch nur Materie ist, dann ist er nichts anderes als eine (komplizierte) Maschine.
> Prämisse 2: Man braucht den Willen um eine freie Entscheidung treffen zu können.
> Prämisse 3: Man braucht die Freiheit um die Wahrheit erkennen zu können.
> Prämisse 4: Eine Maschine hat keinen (freien) Willen und somit keine Entscheidungsfreiheit.
> ...



Naja, _die_ Unimeinung gibt es nicht. Ich selbst bin ziemlicher Relativist (=ich glaube, dass wir _die_ Wahrheit (d.i. Wahrheit im Sinne der Korrespondenztheorie...wikipedia hilft  ) nicht erkennen können), aber das wird von wenigen geteilt. Der Satz „Der Mensch kann den Materialismus erkennen, wenn es ihn gibt“ bedeutet ja formal „wenn es p gibt, dann können wir p erkennen“. Bedeutet „erkennen“ hier „als wahr erkennen“, dann stimme ich dem Satz nicht zu. Bedeutet „erkennen“ hingegen nur „wahrnehmen, ohne zu wissen, ob es wahr ist“, dann stimme ich dem Satz zu. Insofern: Beschäftigt haben wir uns an der Uni mit Sätzen der o.g. Form schon oft, doch über einen Satz dieser Form mit dem konkreten o.g. Inhalt (Materialismus etc.) haben wir noch nicht gesprochen.

_Aber_: Durch Anzweifeln oder gar Widerlegung einiger Prämissen wird die Konklusion „Wenn der Materialismus stimmt, kann der Mensch diesen nicht erkennen (und somit auch nicht behaupten)“ nicht falsch, woraus wir das Gegenteil schlussfolgern könnten. Dein Schluss ist lediglich unentscheidbar geworden, d.h. er ist entweder wahr oder falsch. Um den Schluss falsch werden zu lassen, müssten wir einen Widerspruch nachweisen, das hat aber niemand getan.

Erläuterung:

Deine Schlussfolgerung liest sich: Wenn P1 bis P5 wahr sind, dann ist C wahr. Also: Wenn p, dann q. Daraus aber folgt nicht: Wenn nicht-p, dann nicht-q.

Beispiel:

„Wenn es regnet, dann ist die Straße nass.“ Daraus folgt aber nicht „Wenn es nicht regnet, dann ist die Straße nicht nass“, denn es kann ja jemand einen Wassereimer auf die Straße gekippt haben.

Daher sind wir leider bei gar keiner Erkenntnis angelangt


----------



## TBrain (22. Januar 2006)

Meine (wahrscheinlich unvollständigen) Gedanken dazu



			
				aph am 22.01.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> c) wissenschaftliche Theorien, die keine Kausaldeterminiertheit annehmen
> 
> Ich würde sagen, diese Theorien kommen aufgrund der Komplexität der Kausalitätsketten ohne eine Untersuchung derselben aus. Für die Ev-Theorie über 4 Mrd. Jahre hinweg ist es unerheblich. Für sie ist nur wichtig, dass es möglich ist und mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit regelmäßig passiert.



MEn geht es hier um die Sicht der Welt. Wenn man annimmt, das die Evolution kausal determiniert ist, dann ist auch der Mensch kausal determiniert. Desshalb können wir die Frage ob die Evolution kausal determiniert ist nicht so einach (wegen praktischer Probleme) beiseite schieben. Die Frage ist dann vielmehr: Ist die Ev-Theorie als kausal determinierte Theorie formulierbar? und zwar so dass sie wiederlegbar ist.



> d) weder widerleg- noch beweisbar
> 
> e) erfahrbare Welt identisch ist mit der nichterfahrbaren
> 
> ...



Der Punkt "weder widerleg- noch beweisbar" ist für mich tatsächlich der stärkste Einwand gegen ein kausal determiniertes Weltbild. Wer sich im Namen der Wissenschaft trotzdem auf dieses beruft macht sich dann lächerlich, da Theorien (zumindest nach heutigen wissenschaftlichen Standarts) immer wiederlegbar sein müssen.


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Januar 2006)

aph am 22.01.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas mit sich selbst als Ursache sehe ich nicht als Verletzung des Kausalitätsprinzip, da dieses nicht vorschreibt, die Ursache habe immer etwas anderes zu sein. Daneben kann ich mich aber auch mit der Unendlichkeit der Kausalitätskette anfreunden.



So meine ich das auch nicht. Wenn wir behaupteten, dass es etwas gegeben habe, dass Ursache seiner selbst gewesen sei, so ist es leicht denkbar, dass es nicht nur _eines_ gäbe, dass Ursache seiner selbst sei, sondern vieles. Damit aber würden wir eingestehen, dass es womöglich Dinge gäbe, die nicht durch eine kausale Verknüpfung mit unserer ersten Ursache verbunden seien, sondern gewissermaßen willkürlich entstünden.



> Weiß nicht genau, was du mit "mechanisches" Prinzip meinst, aber wenn es das ist, was ich denke, sehe ich da bezüglich des "Willens" keinen Widerspruch.



Würden wir hier weiterdiskutieren, kämen wir wieder dort an, wo wir vor einigen Seiten schon waren. Aus Gründen der Diskussionsökonomie sage daher nix dazu^^.

Zu den weiteren Punkten: Hier käme nun die Pragmatik unseres Modells ins Spiel, d.h. ob es nützlicher ist, als bisherige Theorien. Da es dass momentan offenbar nicht ist, müssen wir noch ein wenig warten, bis wir unsere Todesart errechnen können.....oh verdammt, jetzt fängt alles an, sich zu drehen: Wenn ich errechne, dass ich am Zeitpunkt Z durch den Grund G sterben werde und mich darum zum Zeitpunkt Z so verhalte, dass G nicht eintrifft, dann müsste sich ja ein neuer Zeitpunkt Z2 und Grund G2 ergeben. Sind dann also eigentlich nicht G und Z sondern G2 und Z2 vorherbestimmt? Wenn ich mich aber auch hier wieder so verhalte, dass G2 nicht eintrifft, dann müsste sich doch wieder ein neuer Zeitpunkt Z3 und Grund G3 ergeben, sodass dann eigentlich Z3 und G3 vorherbestimmt sind usw. Könnten wir also unsere persönliche Kausalitätskette gar nicht erkennen, da sich ja sofort eine neue ergeben würde? Oder ist da ein Moment zu finden, dass sich partout nicht ändern lässt, z.B. der Zeitpunkt des Todes? Okay, das ist brutal spekulativ, aber ich möchte behaupten, dass sich hier noch ganz fiese Probleme ergeben; denn wenn sich ein System auf sich selbst bezieht, wird es oftmals paradox (ein Paradoxon ist nichts weiter als ein Widerspruch aufgrund von Selbstbezüglichkeit).



> Ganz nebenbei hast du übrigens mit deinen Einwänden klar gemacht, dass Gott nicht beweisbar ist.



Hab nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Trickmaster (22. Januar 2006)

> > Euer Problem ist einfach, dass ihr Gott noch nie begegnet seid und deshalb an ihm zweifelt bzw. nicht glaubt.
> 
> 
> Diesen Spruch find ich immer wieder köstlich. Bist du ihm im Taum begegnet und habt geplaudert - oder noch besser: Gott begegnen ist ja nicht wörtlich gemeint, man spürt ihn bzw man kann  es nicht beschreiben, man muss ihn selbst erlebt haben... juhu


Du machst Gott fertig nur, weil du ihn nicht an dich ranlässt. Außerdem hast du so viele Märchen gelesen, dass du nun nicht mehr von der Wahrheit und der Realität unterscheiden kannst und nun an die Chaos-theorie glaubst, weil es in deinen Augen die einzige Lösung für alles was hier lebt ist.



> > Nach der Evolutionstheorie wäre es dann auch normal, wenn wir anderen Tieren das Fell abziehen, sie ausrotten lassen, die Erde aufheizen, die Wälder abholzen und uns gegenseitig umbringen. Denn es gehört ja alles angeblich zur Evolution, oder
> 
> 
> Ähm, da die Evolution keinen Willen/Gewissen oder sonst was hat, kennt "sie" auch keine Grausamkeiten. Du müsstet dich mit der Argumentation eher fragen, warum Gott das zulässt - in dem Fall hätte er uns ja willentlich erschaffen und lässt uns diese Dinge tun.



Ja!? Warum? Warum? Warum lässt Gott das bloß zu?? Mir rollt eine große Krokodilsträne die Backe runter... Die Frage kommt immer von den Atheisten komisch irgendwie komisch. Jeder kennt die Geschichte von Adam und Eva, du sicherlich auch. Sie lebten im Paradies...usw... doch von diesem Baum sollten sie nicht essen, weil alles ins Chaos sinken würde und nichts mehr Perfekt wäre. Trotzdem haben sie davon gegessen und jetzt ist alles im Chaos (wodurch auch die Chaos-theorie und all der Quatsch zuerklären wäre). Worauf ich hinaus will ? Der Grund warum Gott uns geschaffen hat: Wir haben einen freien Willen bekommen, wodurch wir selbstständig und nicht durch Instinkt entscheiden können, wie wir leben wollen, was für musik wir mögen ob wir jemand hassen oder nicht und ob wir an Gott glauben oder an eine Theorie eines einfachen Menschen, die verbesserungswürdig ist.
Damals dachte man doch auch, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist und nun ist sie rund. Seitdem glaubt man alles, was von Wissenschaftlern auf die Beine gestellt wurde und übersieht sehr oft die letzten Buchstaben eines Wortes nämlich THEORIE. Nun was ist eine Theorie? Eine Theorie ist eine Idee und immer das Zeichen dafür, dass etwas nie wirklich bewiesen werden kann.
Der Schöpfungsbericht ist eine These das heißt: ein Gedanke oder Satz, dessen Wahrheitsinhalt eines Beweises bedarf. Gott hat genügend Beweise für seine Exsistenz gebracht und diese stehen bis heute in der Bibel. Und jetzt wo das Buch endlich geschlossen ist, zweifelt ihr wieder daran. Doch das ist die Absicht von Gott, denn nun hängt alles nur noch vom glauben ab.
Und sowelche wie euch wird es genauso lange auf der Erde geben wie uns, weswegen sämtliche Erklärungen von mir eh nichts an dein Ende ändern, oder?
Nach euch Atheisten bleibt man ewig Tod, was ja auch stimmt wenn man nicht an Gott glaubt. Wenn man aber an ihn glaubt wird man..... ihr wisst es ja schon, doch bleibt bloß stur, dann erfüllt sich ja euer Glaube an den Tod.
Nun zu meiner letzten Frage: Warum kämpft ihr so sehr um die Evolutionstheorie?? Sie ändert nichts an der Sache, dass wir exsestieren. Die Bibel wird diese Theorie aufjedenfall nicht plattmachen darauf könnt ihr wetten.


----------



## Elvis44 (22. Januar 2006)

@Trickmaster

Gegenfrage: Warum kämpfst du so für Gott? Sagst selbst das es Ungläubige immer geben wird, d.h. selbst wenn alle ungläubig wären, würden wir trotzdem existieren.

Mir scheint auch, als ob du das Thema sehr persönlich nehemen würdest, deine Art zu Schreiben ist irgendwie agressiv/verachtend allen anderen Nicht-Christen gegenüber, was nicht bedeutet das sie Atheisten sind, btw.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 22.01.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst Gott fertig nur, weil du ihn nicht an dich ranlässt. Außerdem hast du so viele Märchen gelesen, dass du nun nicht mehr von der Wahrheit und der Realität unterscheiden kannst und nun an die Chaos-theorie glaubst, weil es in deinen Augen die einzige Lösung für alles was hier lebt ist.


 interessant, deine Theorien über mich. kA wie du nun auf Chaos-Theorie kommst. Aber wenigstens ist es unterhaltsam, besonders da du MIR Realitätsverlust vorwirfst 
Ja, ich habe Märchen gelesen, der Unterschied ist aber, ich glaube die nicht - scheinbar im Gegensatz zu dir



> Ja!? Warum? Warum? Warum lässt Gott das bloß zu?? Mir rollt eine große Krokodilsträne die Backe runter... Die Frage kommt immer von den Atheisten komisch irgendwie komisch. Jeder kennt die Geschichte von Adam und Eva, du sicherlich auch. Sie lebten im Paradies...usw... doch von diesem Baum sollten sie nicht essen, weil alles ins Chaos sinken würde und nichts mehr Perfekt wäre. Trotzdem haben sie davon gegessen und jetzt ist alles im Chaos (wodurch auch die Chaos-theorie und all der Quatsch zuerklären wäre). Worauf ich hinaus will ?


joa, das AT ist lustig, da bestraft Diktator Gott noch nach Lust und Laune 




> Der Grund warum Gott uns geschaffen hat: Wir haben einen freien Willen bekommen, wodurch wir selbstständig und nicht durch Instinkt entscheiden können, wie wir leben wollen


Ich hab schon gestern erläutert, dass es bisher kein Lebewesen auf der Erde gibt, welches einen echten freien Willen hat..



> Warum kämpft ihr so sehr um die Evolutionstheorie?? Sie ändert nichts an der Sache, dass wir exsestieren. Die Bibel wird diese Theorie aufjedenfall nicht plattmachen darauf könnt ihr wetten.



Ich kämpfe nicht dafür, ich bekomm einfach nur Kopfschmerzen von menschlichen Illusionen, Naivität, Unwissenheit. usw.
Ich frage mich eher, warum du kämpfst.
Ich hab bei bei so etwas immer einen HdR-Fan im Kopf, der seine Bücher ohne jegliche vernünftige Grundlage auf biegen und brechen als wahr verkaufen will 


P.S.: Wäre ich gläubig, würden mir deine Posts etwas peinlich werden - Denn nicht jeder Christ glaub auch gleich an ID oder Fanatismus... Man merkt wie du dich aufregst, weil jemand nicht an Gott etc. glaubt und das macht deine Diskussionsversuche auch nicht besser.


Edit: Und das ist u.a. ein Grund warum ich gegen Religionen bin - ich weiß nicht genau woran es liegt, an der Art der Menschen, die gläubig sind oder dem Glauben selbst - aber immer wieder führt das zu Hass gegen Nicht- und Andersgläubigen. Da fällt mir auch gerade eine Szene aus Jackass (imo) ein, in der einer als Teufel verkleidet mit einem Schild "God is lying, i´m not a bad guy" durch die Straße geht und dann von einem nächstenliebenden Christen gleich mal fast verprügelt wird  Hätte er ein Schild mit "Evolution ist eine Lüge" gehalten, wär das wohl nicht passiert - 99% der Forscher würden ihn wohl auslachen bzw. es selber witzig finden.


----------



## Trickmaster (22. Januar 2006)

Sorry falls ich agressiv wirke, was natürlich nicht stimmt. Aber wenn jemand einen Thread aufmacht um Gläubige lächerlichzumachen, streite ich ein. ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich die Evolutionstheorie nicht mag, ganz im Gegenteil ich finde sie sogar sehr interessant.
Doch Blindgänger, Armleuchter, Fanatiker, Freaks und wie ihr in diesem Thread uns Gläubigen noch bezeichnet habt sind wir nicht.
Etwas mehr Respekt wäre nicht schlecht. Die Bibel nicht mit Herr der Ringe zuvergleichen wäre schonmal ein Anfang  .
In diesem Thread scheint ihr gerade Christen und Protestanten fertigzumachen. Wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage: Warum ? ich habe wirklich gegen keine Religion etwas und ich würde mich auch nie über eine lustig machen. Also, was habt ihr gegen Christen und Protestanten ? Der Thread wäre nie entstanden, wenn nicht jemand etwas gegen uns hätte.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 22.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Thread scheint ihr gerade Christen und Protestanten fertigzumachen.
> Wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage: Warum ? ich habe wirklich gegen keine Religion etwas und ich würde mich auch nie über eine lustig machen. Also, was habt ihr gegen Christen und Protestanten ? Der Thread wäre nie entstanden, wenn nicht jemand etwas gegen uns hätte.



Hier wird niemand fertig gemacht  



Spoiler



höchstens über Religionen amüsiert :>



Und der Thread ist nicht entstanden, weil jemand was gegen Christen hat, sondern weil eben diese sich in die Bildung und Wissenschaft einmischen -> Topic. Darum geht es auch hauptsächlich um Christen (zumal sich hier fast noch kein Andersgläubiger gemeldet hat). Mir persönlich ist das heutige, europäische Christentum immer noch viel "lieber" als z.B. der Islam.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (22. Januar 2006)

Ich mach auch niemanden fertig...
Ich glaub halt nicht dran und frag die anderen warum die so etwas glauben , wenn sie keine Fakten haben außer einem 2000 jahre alten Buch.

Würdest du dein Leben nach einem BUCH richten???
Ich denke nein.

Hier geht es nicht darum andere fertigzumachen sondern darum zu die Frage zu klären.

Jeder sagt seine Meinung , darauf wird eingegangen und wenn es logisch erscheint kann ICH meine Meinung ändern...

Aber wenn jeder auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt , kann man nicht disskutieren sondern nur rumflamen.

Man kommt nur zu einem Ergebnis, wenn man die Meinung anderer auch akzeptiert.

Das ist meine Meinung... wie die anderen das sehen weiß ich nicht...

Vielleicht sind es ja nur welche die meinen es wär "cool" nicht an Gott zu glauben... 
So welche haben in dem Thread hier nix zu suchen- Die sollen ins KidsZone Forum gehen ^^


----------



## aph (23. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 22.01.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry falls ich agressiv wirke, was natürlich nicht stimmt. Aber wenn jemand einen Thread aufmacht um Gläubige lächerlichzumachen, streite ich ein. ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich die Evolutionstheorie nicht mag, ganz im Gegenteil ich finde sie sogar sehr interessant.
> Doch Blindgänger, Armleuchter, Fanatiker, Freaks und wie ihr in diesem Thread uns Gläubigen noch bezeichnet habt sind wir nicht.



Der Thread wurde zum Diskutieren des Verhältnisses Religion/Wissenschaft aufgemacht, nicht um irgendjemanden fertig zu machen.

Du hast mich gefragt, wie ich mir die vielen Gläubigen erkläre, wenn angeblich nichts dran sei an Gott. Ich habe dir eine ehrliche Antwort gegeben. Ich hätte auch schreiben können: Nur weil viele Menschen an etwas glauben, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es stimmt. Dafür diente dann meine Aufzählung an weiteren Beispielen, bei denen viele Menschen an ziemlichen Blödsinn glauben.

Was Blödsinn ist und was nicht, bleibt natürlich jedermanns eigene Meinung.


----------



## aph (23. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.01.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Es lässt sich etwas denken, über das Größeres nicht gedacht werden kann. – Diese Prämisse ist einleuchtend.
> 
> 2) Existenz ist eine Eigenschaft. – Darüber streitet man noch heute, doch geht der Konsens zunehmend dahin, dass Existenz keine Eigenschaft sei.
> 
> 3) Existenz als Eigenschaft ist steigerbar. – Das klingt im ersten Moment ziemlich bescheuert, ist aber so gemeint: Etwas, dass nur der Möglichkeit nach existiert, ist seiend (existierend), nämlich existierend im Denken. Etwas aber, das der Wirklichkeit nach seiend ist, ist ja irgendwie stärker seiend, als nur ein Gedachtes. Daraus kann man schlussfolgern, dass Existenz steigerbar sei (das geht zurück bis zu Platon und seinem Höhlengleichnis: Die Schatten von Dingen sind weniger seiend als die schattenwerfenden Dinge).



Ich habe mit diesen Prämissen grundsätzliche Schwierigkeiten. Was bedeutet es, wenn etwas größer als etwas anderes gedacht ist? Der Pottwal ist größer als der Petunientopf, aber ist Gott größer als Mensch? Ist es irgendeine Form von "Größe", die hier entscheidend ist?
Ist also, wie in 3) angedeutet, eine höhere, gesteierte Existenz gemeint? Der Nachweis über das Höhlengleichnis ist nicht zwingend. Aus 2 Stufen einer Existenz ist noch keine Steigerbarkeit zu schließen. Vielmehr handelt es sich um zwei verschiedene Formen ein und desselben Begriffes. Um von Steigerbarkeit zu reden, bräuchten wir noch mehr als 2 - und außerdem ein Maß. Beides haben wir nicht, oder?


----------



## OttOXBerlin (23. Januar 2006)

überhaupt sind "Relligionen" meiner meinung nach nur Werkzeuge für:
Wir sagen wie die Welt ist und warum sie so ist und was du darin zu tun hast
Eben nur MÜLL


----------



## aph (23. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 22.01.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> MEn geht es hier um die Sicht der Welt. Wenn man annimmt, das die Evolution kausal determiniert ist, dann ist auch der Mensch kausal determiniert. Desshalb können wir die Frage ob die Evolution kausal determiniert ist nicht so einach (wegen praktischer Probleme) beiseite schieben. Die Frage ist dann vielmehr: Ist die Ev-Theorie als kausal determinierte Theorie formulierbar? und zwar so dass sie wiederlegbar ist.


Meines Erachtens ist die Ev-Theorie bereits so beschrieben. Das Fehlerhafte, die Mutationen, sind ja kein Mystikum, sondern im Einzelfall begründbar. Wenn du die Evolutionstheorie widerlegen willst, dann wirf ein paar Spezies in einen Topf und warte 3 Millionen Jahre. Wenn sich dann nichts entsprechend den Vorhersagen getan hat, hast du sie widerlegt. 



> Der Punkt "weder widerleg- noch beweisbar" ist für mich tatsächlich der stärkste Einwand gegen ein kausal determiniertes Weltbild. Wer sich im Namen der Wissenschaft trotzdem auf dieses beruft macht sich dann lächerlich, da Theorien (zumindest nach heutigen wissenschaftlichen Standarts) immer wiederlegbar sein müssen.



Nunja, das Problem ist, dass meinereiner hier anhand der Omnikausalitätstheorie so tief in die Welt des Zweifelns eingestiegen ist, wie ich das bei noch keiner Theorie erlebt habe. Wir könnten genauso bei jeder anderen Theorie vorgehen und am Ende feststellen, dass keine einzige beweis- oder widerlegbar ist. Alle Wissenschaftler setzen irgendwo etwas voraus oder nehmen etwas an, um Lücken zu füllen.

Das stört mich auch an dieser Diskussion ein wenig - wir verlassen die pragmatische Diskussionsebene und labern über sehr dieses eine Thema sehr speziell, ohne jemals einen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen. Wir sollten uns wieder auf die erfolgversprechenderen Denkkonventionen beschränken.


----------



## aph (23. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.01.2006 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den weiteren Punkten: Hier käme nun die Pragmatik unseres Modells ins Spiel, d.h. ob es nützlicher ist, als bisherige Theorien. Da es dass momentan offenbar nicht ist ...



Was meinst du damit? Für mich ist es sehr wohl pragmatisch, ich frage mich, wie du darauf kommst, dass es keine Anwendung fände oder nicht anerkannt sei. Ich denke, die meisten Wissenschaftler gehen von Kausalität aus. Es ist die Grundlage meines Denkens und vieler anderer auch. Bin ein wenig perplex ob dieser Behauptung von dir.


----------



## crackajack (23. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 21.01.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Da crackajack ja so laut nach den Gottesbeweisen schreit *g*, werde ich an dieser Diskussion bis auf weiteres nicht mehr teilnehmen um seinen Wunsch erfüllen zu wollen.


Naja war ein Versuch damit zu beginnen, aber da du zu lange brauchst (und dich von Solidus_Dave ablenken lässt) übernehm ich das jetzt.  (Natürlich per google gestohlen)

Zuersteinmal: Gottesbeweis nennt man ein Argument, das ohne die Voraussetzung geoffenbarter Weisheiten oder theologischer Dogmen zu beweisen versucht, dass Gott existiert.

Es sind nur drei Beweisarten vom Dasein Gottes aus spekulativer Vernunft möglich.
Alle Wege, die man in dieser Absicht einschlagen mag, fangen entweder von der bestimmten Erfahrung und der dadurch erkannten besonderen Beschaffenheit unserer Sinnenwelt an und steigen von ihr nach Gesetzen der
Kausalität bis zur höchsten Ursache außer der Welt hinauf; oder sie legen nur unbestimmte Erfahrung, d. i. irgend ein Dasein, empirisch zum Grunde; oder sie abstrahieren endlich von aller Erfahrung und schließen gänzlich a priori aus bloßen Begriffen auf das Dasein einer höchsten Ursache.

Folgende "Beweise" hätte ich gefunden: 

axiologischer 
deontologischer/ moralischer/ ethikotheologischer  
enthropologischer/ ideologischer/ noetischer/ noologischer/ transzendentaler
ethnologischer/ historischer 
eudämonologischer 
kosmologischer (im engen Sinne) 
kosmologischer (im weiten Sinne) 
ontologischer 
physikotheologischer/ teleologischer
pragmatischer 
psychologischer 
voluntaristischer
pascal’schen Wette

Beim *axiologischen* Gottesbeweis handelt es sich um einen Gottesbeweis aus dem 19. Jahrhundert. Der Mensch strebt nach der Verwirklichung von Werten. Alle irdischen Werte sind jedoch bedingt und endlich. Deshalb muss es einen höchsten Wert geben, Gott, der es überhaupt möglich macht, dass die irdischen Werte erstrebenswert sind.

Der *moralische* Gottesbeweis, auch als *ethikotheologischer* oder als *deontologischer* Gottesbeweis bezeichnet, wurde von Kant formuliert. Dieser Gottesbeweis setzt bei der menschlichen Verpflichtung an, nach Verwirklichung des höchsten Guten zu streben. Weil der Mensch aber nur in beschränktem Maß Herr über das eigene Leben und die Folgen seiner Handlungen ist, muss aus praktischen Gründen die Existenz Gottes angenommen werden. Gott richtet die Natur so ein, dass der seine Pflicht erfüllende Mensch als Lohn für sein moralisches Handeln Unsterblichkeit und Glückseligkeit erlangt.

Der *entropologische* Gottesbeweis knüpft an den Satz von der Entropie an, nach dem alle Bewegungsenergie im Lauf der Zeit in Zustandsenergie umgesetzt wird. Wenn die Welt bereits unendlich lange existierte, würde es also längst keine Bewegung mehr geben. Da es immer noch Bewegung gibt, muss die Welt folglich einen Anfang haben. Dann aber muss ein Gott existieren, der sie geschaffen hat; denn sonst gäbe es keinen Grund, warum die Welt anfangen sollte zu existieren. 

Der *historische* Gottesbeweis, auch *ethnologischer *Gottesbeweis genannt, baut auf dem Umstand auf, dass bei nahezu allen Völkern die Existenz eines Gottes angenommen wird. Nur wenn Gott wirklich existiert, ist verständlich, dass die Gottesvorstellung in den verschiedensten, auch voneinander völlig unabhängigen Kulturen vorkommt.

Der *eudämonologische* Gottesbeweis geht vom menschlichen Glücksstreben aus und behauptet, dass Gott existieren muss, wenn dieses Glücksstreben mehr als eine bloß vorübergehende Befriedigung erreichen können soll.

Als *kosmologischen* Gottesbeweis bezeichnet Kant einen Gottesbeweis, der von der Existenz der Welt auf die Existenz Gottes schließt, der die Welt geschaffen hat. 

Es gibt folgende Varianten des kosmologischen Gottesbeweises (in diesem weiten Sinne): 

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es Bewegung gibt und alles Bewegte einen Beweger hat. Deshalb muss es einen ersten Beweger geben, der nicht durch etwas anderes, sondern durch sich selbst bewegt wird. Dieser erste Beweger heißt Gott. Dieses Argument trägt bereits Aristoteles vor. Thomas von Aquin nennt es seinen 1. Gottesbeweis. Dies ist der *kosmologische Gottesbeweis *(im engeren Sinne). 
Der Erfahrung nach hat alles seine Ursache. Jedes Existierende ist also die Wirkung einer Ursache, die wiederum die Wirkung einer anderen Ursache ist usw. Soll sich diese Ursachenkette nicht bis ins Unendliche fortsetzen, muss es eine erste wirkende Ursache geben, die für sich selbst Ursache ist und die man Gott nennen kann. Dieses Argument hat bereits Aristoteles angedeutet. Später findet es sich u. a. bei Avicenna, Albertus Magnus, Thomas von Aquin (als 2. Gottesbeweis) sowie bei Duns Scotus. Diese Variante wird auch *Kausalbeweis* der Existenz Gottes genannt. 
Die Erfahrung zeigt, daß Seiendes entsteht und vergeht und deshalb sowohl sein wie nicht sein kann. Es muss aber etwas geben, das mit Notwendigkeit existiert, andernfalls läge kein Grund vor, warum alles bloß Mögliche tatsächlich existiert. Gäbe es keinen Gott, der mit Notwendigkeit durch sich selbst existiert, gäbe es für die Existenz der Welt keinen Grund. Weil aber die Welt existiert, muss auch Gott existieren. Dieses Argument findet sich u. a. bei Avicenna, Maimonides und Thomas von Aquin (als 3. Gottesbeweis), bei Leibniz und C. Wolff.) Dieses Argument wird auch *Kontingenzbeweis* der Existenz Gottes genannt, weil es behauptet, das Kontingente, d. h. das Nicht-Notwendige, setze die Existenz eines Notwendigen voraus.

Der *ontologische* Gottesbeweis geht nicht von der Erfahrung aus. Vielmehr wird hier die Existenz Gottes aus dem Begriff Gottes bewiesen. Gott ist dem Begriff nach das höchste Wesen; etwas Vollkommeneres als Gott läßt sich nicht denken. Folglich muss Gott existieren; denn gäbe es ihn nicht, würde ihm die Existenz fehlen, d. h., es wäre an ihm etwas Unvollkommenes. Wenn Gott nicht existierte, könnte ein noch vollkommeneres Wesen gedacht werden, das Gott gleich wäre, aber außerdem noch existierte. Eben dies widerspricht dem Gottesbegriff, da er beinhaltet, dass sich etwas Vollkommeneres gerade nicht denken läßt. Also muss Gott existieren.

Einen *pragmatischen* Gottesbeweis hat W. James formuliert. Das Leugnen der Existenz Gottes führt zu Hoffnungslosigkeit und Pessimismus. Der Glaube an die Existenz Gottes jedoch gibt Hoffnung und Vertrauen in die Zukunft. Also st der Gottesglaube nützlicher als die Gottesverneinung und somit pragmatisch wahr.

Dem *psychologischen* Gottesbeweis zufolge kann nur Gott selber Ursprung der menschlichen Vorstellungen von Gott sein.

Als *teleologischen* oder *physikotheologischen* Gottesbeweis bezeichnet Kant einen Gottesbeweis, welcher von der anscheinend planmäßig eingerichteten und zweckgerichteten Ordnung der Natur auf einen Gott schließt, der die Ordnung der Natur geschaffen hat.

Der *Stufenbeweis* für die Existenz Gottes, auch *voluntaristischer *Gottesbeweis genannt, geht von verschiedenen Graden von Vollkommenheit aus, die die Dinge besitzen. Daraus wird geschlossen, es müsse etwas in höchstem Grad Wahres, Gutes und Vollkommenes geben, nämlich Gott. 

*pascal’schen Wette*
Es gibt also vier Möglichkeiten:
Gott existiert nicht, und ich glaube nicht an Gott (neutral) 
Gott existiert nicht, und ich glaube an Gott (neutral) 
Gott existiert, und ich glaube nicht an Gott (Bestrafung) 
Gott existiert, und ich glaube an Gott (Belohnung)

Die pascalsche Wette wendet darauf die Regeln der Spieltheorie an und schlussfolgert, dass es – unabhängig davon, ob man die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Existenz Gottes mit 0,1 % oder 99,9 % einschätzt – taktisch klüger ist, an Gott zu glauben (neutral oder Belohnung), als nicht an Gott zu glauben (neutral oder Bestrafung).
Gegen diese Argumentation Pascals werden jedoch vielfach Einwände erhoben. Erstens nimmt Pascal implizit an, dass der Glaubende die richtige aus der Vielzahl der angebotenen Religionen auswählt. Zweitens wird vorausgesetzt, dass zum Glauben ein bloßer Entschluss ausreiche, was aus theologischen wie psychologischen Gründen vielfach bezweifelt oder verneint wird. Drittens scheint die Annahme problematisch, dass das Heil des Gläubigen allein vom Glauben und nicht (auch) z. B. von seinen Taten, seinem Vertrauen und seiner Liebe zu Gott oder anderen Faktoren abhänge. Damit bräche die Argumentation sofort zusammen, falls Gott zum Beispiel einen aufrechten Atheisten oder Agnostiker gegenüber einem opportunistischen glaubenden Theisten, der sich seinen Vorteil buchstäblich ausgerechnet hat, bevorzugt.


Wer mag darf ergänzen bzw. korrigieren.

Jeder der will darf darüber streiten, ob obiges Schwachsinn ist.

@ElNonsk
War den das so schwierig?

PS. Danke @ Meinereiner für die google Hilfe.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 23.01.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der will darf darüber streiten, ob obiges Schwachsinn ist.



mhh, ich nehme was einfaches, der sprang mir glatt ins Auge:



			
				crackajack am 23.01.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen *pragmatischen* Gottesbeweis hat W. James formuliert. Das Leugnen der Existenz Gottes führt zu Hoffnungslosigkeit und Pessimismus. Der Glaube an die Existenz Gottes jedoch gibt Hoffnung und Vertrauen in die Zukunft. Also st der Gottesglaube nützlicher als die Gottesverneinung und somit pragmatisch wahr.



Hoffnung und gute Laune haben nichts mit Gott zu tun bzw. sind nicht auf diesen beschränkt 

ich könnte ja noch ausführen, wie ich Leute einschätze, die so etwas glauben :>


----------



## aph (23. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 23.01.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der will darf darüber streiten, ob obiges Schwachsinn ist.



Dazu sind wir ja hier. Danke für die Kategorisierung.

Den ontologischen lass ich gleich weg, der ist so viel wert wie diese lustigen "Beweise", dass 2+2 = 3 ist. Darunter zähle ich auch den "Stufenbeweis".

Sämtliche Beweise, die darauf beruhen, dem Leben und anderen Dingen einen "Sinn" geben zu wollen, lehne ich rundweg ab, da die Eigenschaft Sinn nicht zwingend ist. Das bezieht sich auf den axiologischen, den moralischen/ethikotheologischen, den pragmatischen und im weiteren Sinne den physikotheologischen Beweis.

Den psychologischen und ethnologischen Beweis lehne ich ebenfalls als nicht zwingend ab. Der Mensch ist in der Lage, sich alle möglichen Fabelwesen auszudenken, unabhängig von anderen Menschen. Er kann sich auch alle möglichen anderen Dinge ausdenken, mit einzigartigen Eigenschaften. Warum also nicht auch Gott?

Am ehesten kann ich mich noch mit dem entropischen bzw. dem kosmologischen Beweis anfreunden. Darüber diskutieren wir ja hier auch schon eine ganze Weile. Muss es einen Anfang geben? Und wenn ja: Muss dieser Anfang Gott sein? Oder ist dieser Anfang Gott, egal wie er beschaffen ist? Wieviel hat der dann mit dem christlichen Gott zu tun? Wieviel hat er mit Wissenschaft zu tun?


----------



## Trickmaster (23. Januar 2006)

> Den psychologischen und ethnologischen Beweis lehne ich ebenfalls als nicht zwingend ab. Der Mensch ist in der Lage, sich alle möglichen Fabelwesen auszudenken, unabhängig von anderen Menschen. Er kann sich auch alle möglichen anderen Dinge ausdenken, mit einzigartigen Eigenschaften. Warum also nicht auch Gott?



Alles unbeschreibliche, nicht in Worten zusammenfassende, alle Rätsel des Universums und Dinge wozu unser Kopf kaum in der Lage ist es sich vorzustellen sind Gott. Um sich vorzustellen wie Gott ist und wie er aussehen könnte müsste man doch eigentlich er selbst sein, du kennst dich ja auch schließlich am besten.
Stell dir mal vor das Universum (1-3Dimensional) ist eine kleine Kugel, dann ist Gott das noch größere Universum(1-Unendlich Dimensional), das die kleine Kugel umgibt. Allerdings ist dieses Universum nicht rund. Es hat eine Form die Lebewesen aus der 1. bis zur 3. Dimension kaum sehen können. Alle anderen Dimensionen die Gott umgibt und wahrscheinlich auch geschaffen hat wohl auch nicht. Selbst das könnte sich nicht einmal die ganze Menschheit vorstellen, weil wir nur ein minimaler Teil von Gott sind und nur 2 dimensional denken können, während Gott die Dimensionen erschaffen hat. Gott geht über Grenze von Alles und Nichts und von Anfang und Ende. Unsere Vorstellungskraft ist zu gering um sich so ein "Lebewesen" vorzustellen. Wenn wir Menschen wie ein PC mit Internetanschluss wären ist Gott wie eine Firewall und ein Trojaner zusammen, er macht sich vor uns unsichtbar und doch könnte er alles hier in einer Sekunde beenden. Wenn man aber auf der gleichen Dimension wie Gott wäre könnte man theoretisch ihn sich wirklich vorstellen sogar sehen, aber man würde immer noch nicht wissen was er denkt, kann man ja in unserer Dimension auch nicht. Es wäre aber theoretisch möglich die gedanken der Lebewesen der darunter liegenden Dimensionen zu hören, zu sehen und sogar zu fühlen (Unendlich-1D) ( Diese Theorie kann nie wirklich bestätigt werden außer, wenn Gott fragen würde). 5 Dimensionen kennen wir Menschen schon und die bereiten Physikern schon kopfschmerzen.  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:WUERFEL5_0-_bis_5-dimensionale_Wuerfelanaloge.jpg
Alle über der 3. Dimension sind schwer vorstellbar allein durch diesen Hyperwürfel kann man die darüber liegenden Dimensionen "optisch" einigermaßen vorstellen (wie sieht dann erst ein Mensch in 4d aus  )



> Ich hab schon gestern erläutert, dass es bisher kein Lebewesen auf der Erde gibt, welches einen echten freien Willen hat..



Bei vielen Menschen ist es der Fall, dass sie ihre Triebe nicht halten können und deswegen dumme Sprüche von sich ablassen, einen bei dem kleinsten Scherz ein paar aufs Maul geben, andere Menschen vergewaltigen usw. Doch sollte man wissen, dass genau diese Typen halt nicht richtig auf gut deutsch erzogen wurden. Die die aber ich sag ma nicht von schlechten Eltern sind haben aber auch ihre Macken. Ein Mensch hat seinen freien Willen, doch die Eltern reden dem Gehirn das sogenannte Gewissen ein, wodurch man weiß was richtig oder falsch ist. man hat also einen echten freien Willen nur einpaar Monate nach seiner Geburt  . Das ist aber kein Indiz dafür, dass es Gott nicht gibt, schließlich haben wir zum sehr viel größeren Teil einen freien Willen und das ist auch der Grund warum uns Gott geschaffen hat, natürlich meiner Meinung nach, denn wer hat denn schon Lust eine Holzpuppe zuschnitzen die nicht mit einen sprechen kann, weil sie keinen freien Willen hat, wenn man doch eine machen kann die selbst entscheidet. Das erklärt auch warum Gott uns geschaffen hat (so zumindest nach meiner Ansicht).


----------



## Enigma (23. Januar 2006)

es ging eigentlich weniger darum sich gott vorzustellen, in all seiner unvorstellbarkeit, als mehr darum, dass man sich eben genau sowas ausdenken kann. ich definiere einfach, dass "hugo" so toll is, dass du ihn garnich erfassen kannst. der kann einfach alles und is der beste in allem was er tut. der is so unvorstellbar, dass du ihn nich mal sehen kannst, wenn er das nich will.
genau das is das prinzip beim FSM. du kannst auch nie beweisen, dass es das nicht gibt.


----------



## Meinereiner (23. Januar 2006)

aph am 23.01.2006 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit diesen Prämissen grundsätzliche Schwierigkeiten. Was bedeutet es, wenn etwas größer als etwas anderes gedacht ist? Der Pottwal ist größer als der Petunientopf, aber ist Gott größer als Mensch? Ist es irgendeine Form von "Größe", die hier entscheidend ist?



Gemeint ist das in etwa so, dass sich etwas denken lässt, dass alle positiven Eigenschaften in höchstem Maße besitzt, dass es also am schönsten, am gütigsten, am besten usw. ist. Hier kann man sich natürlich wieder fragen, was denn positive Eigenschaften seien usw., aber um diesen Punkt geht es dem Beweis ja gar nicht. Die einzige vermeintliche Eigenschaft, für die sich der Beweis interessiert, ist die Existenz. Allerdings lässt sich auch hier natürlich fragen, warum denn gerade Existenz besser sei als Nichtexistenz und nicht andersherum.



> Ist also, wie in 3) angedeutet, eine höhere, gesteierte Existenz gemeint? Der Nachweis über das Höhlengleichnis ist nicht zwingend. Aus 2 Stufen einer Existenz ist noch keine Steigerbarkeit zu schließen. Vielmehr handelt es sich um zwei verschiedene Formen ein und desselben Begriffes. Um von Steigerbarkeit zu reden, bräuchten wir noch mehr als 2 - und außerdem ein Maß. Beides haben wir nicht, oder?



Bei Platon geht es tatsächlich um die Qualität von Sein (Existenz). Am wenigsten Sein komme den Schatten der irdischen Dinge bei, dann folgten die irdischen Dinge, danach die mathematischen Entitäten und am meisten Sein komme den Ideen (Universalien) bei.

Was Canterbury davon zuletzt verwendet, ist der Gedanke, dass Existenz Grade besäße. Diese Grade fasst er aber nicht mehr so auf, wie noch Platon es tat, sondern derart, dass etwas, dass nur der Möglichkeit nach existiert (von dem man sagen kann, dass es möglich sei, dass es existiere), weniger seiend sei (einen niederen Grad von Existenz habe), als etwas, das der Wirklichkeit nach existiert (von dem man sagen kann, dass es notwendig sei, dass es existiere). Daraus ergibt sich dann der Schluss, dass der höchste Grad von Existenz die Existenz der Wirklichkeit nach sei (tatsächliche Existenz) und also etwas, dass auch diese Eigenschaft im höchsten Grade besäße, tatsächlich existieren müsse.

Zu deinen Einwänden: Joar, das mit dem fehlenden Maß ist wirklich ein Problem; man kann eben nicht begründen, warum wirkliche Existenz besser sei als nur mögliche. Diesem und ähnlichen Einwänden kann man aber noch entgehen, indem man einfach die Ausgangsprämisse umformuliert, z.B. zu „es lässt sich etwas denken, unter das kleineres nicht gedacht werden kann“ (wenn wirkliche Existenz schlechter wäre als mögliche usw.).

Dass wir hingegen, um von Steigerbarkeit zu reden, mehr als zwei Dinge bräuchten, denke ich nicht, das scheint mir nur die Rede von Positiv, Komparativ und Superlativ zu suggerieren. Denken wir uns _genau_ zwei Wettkämpfer, der eine verliert, der andere gewinnt. Nun können wir sagen „der Verlierer ist schlechter als der Gewinner und der Gewinner ist besser als der Verlierer“. Wir können aber auch sagen „der Verlierer war am schlechtesten und der Gewinner war am besten“. Der Verlierer war also gut (Positiv), der Gewinner war aber besser (Komparativ) _und_ am besten (Superlativ). Andersherum verhält es sich mit dem Verlierer. Hier waren also zwei Gegenstände völlig ausreichend, um die drei üblichen Grade der grammatikalischen Steigerbarkeit auszuschöpfen. 

Mit deiner Rede von zwei Formen von Existenz schließlich komme ich noch nicht so ganz zurecht. Ich nehme an, du willst darauf hinaus, dass die eine Form von Existenz in keiner Beziehung der Steigerbarkeit zur anderen stehe, oder? Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, dass man das so einfach begründen könnte. Der beste Weg dünkt mir noch immer der Kantische, also zu sagen, dass Existenz schlichtweg keine Eigenschaft sei und damit erledigt sich das mit der Steigerbarkeit ganz von selbst.

Auch wenn du den ontologischen Beweis intuitiv ablehnst, ist er tatsächlich der am schwierigsten zu widerlegende von allen. Ich bestreite nicht, dass es unsinnig erscheint, aus einem bloßen Begriff eines Dinges die Existenz desselben zu schließen, doch wenn man dieses Gefühl einfach mal ignoriert und den Beweis mit fairen Mitteln angeht, so merkt man recht schnell, dass man sich da ein verdammtes Labyrinth ins Hirn knoten kann.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (23. Januar 2006)

> Stell dir mal vor das Universum (1-3Dimensional) ist eine kleine Kugel...



4 Dimensional - Raumzeit ^^

Komm wir nennen den Thread um in

"Science vs. God"


Spoiler



oder "Pcg Christenbewegung vs. den Rest" ^^ oder "Freddy vs. Jason"( ok der war schlecht )


----------



## Meinereiner (23. Januar 2006)

aph am 23.01.2006 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 22.01.2006 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war so gemeint, dass das Modell der Kausaldeterminiertheit nicht _überall_ angewandt wird. Da scheint der Gedanke wohl zwischen den ganzen Worten verloren gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Meinereiner (23. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 23.01.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> man hat also einen echten freien Willen nur einpaar Monate nach seiner Geburt  .



Ab in die Buchhandlung, Psychologielehrbuch schnappen und die Kapitel über die pränatale Phase des Menschen lesen!


----------



## aph (24. Januar 2006)

Trickmaster am 23.01.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles unbeschreibliche, nicht in Worten zusammenfassende, alle Rätsel des Universums und Dinge wozu unser Kopf kaum in der Lage ist es sich vorzustellen sind Gott. Um sich vorzustellen wie Gott ist und wie er aussehen könnte müsste man doch eigentlich er selbst sein, du kennst dich ja auch schließlich am besten.
> Stell dir mal vor das Universum (1-3Dimensional) ist eine kleine Kugel, dann ist Gott das noch größere Universum(1-Unendlich Dimensional), das die kleine Kugel umgibt. Allerdings ist dieses Universum nicht rund. Es hat eine Form die Lebewesen aus der 1. bis zur 3. Dimension kaum sehen können. Alle anderen Dimensionen die Gott umgibt und wahrscheinlich auch geschaffen hat wohl auch nicht. Selbst das könnte sich nicht einmal die ganze Menschheit vorstellen, weil wir nur ein minimaler Teil von Gott sind und nur 2 dimensional denken können, während Gott die Dimensionen erschaffen hat. Gott geht über Grenze von Alles und Nichts und von Anfang und Ende. Unsere Vorstellungskraft ist zu gering um sich so ein "Lebewesen" vorzustellen. ...


Klingt romantisch und könnte alles sein. Ja.
Könnte! Das ist für mich das Problem. Warum sollte ich das annehmen, wo es doch absolut keinen Hinweis dafür gibt, dass es stimmt. Verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich toleriere es, dass die Christen diesen Glaubensschritt machen, wofür auch immer es gut sein mag.
Was ich nicht toleriere ist, dass sie es anderen Menschen aufdrängen wollen, vor allem in der Wissenschaft. Wo es doch gerade wissenschaftlich keinerlei Hinweis auf Gott gibt. Die Lücken sind kein Hinweis auf Gott.



> ...Das ist aber kein Indiz dafür, dass es Gott nicht gibt, schließlich haben wir zum sehr viel größeren Teil einen freien Willen und das ist auch der Grund warum uns Gott geschaffen hat, natürlich meiner Meinung nach, denn wer hat denn schon Lust eine Holzpuppe zuschnitzen die nicht mit einen sprechen kann, weil sie keinen freien Willen hat, wenn man doch eine machen kann die selbst entscheidet. Das erklärt auch warum Gott uns geschaffen hat (so zumindest nach meiner Ansicht).


Tja ... diese Erklärung setzt wieder einmal Gott voraus, um ihn zu begründen. Denn wenn es ihn nicht gibt, ist es für ihn unerheblich, ob seine "Puppe" einen freien Willen hat oder nicht.


----------



## aph (24. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 23.01.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Platon geht es tatsächlich um die Qualität von Sein (Existenz). Am wenigsten Sein komme den Schatten der irdischen Dinge bei, dann folgten die irdischen Dinge, danach die mathematischen Entitäten und am meisten Sein komme den Ideen (Universalien) bei.
> ...
> Mit deiner Rede von zwei Formen von Existenz schließlich komme ich noch nicht so ganz zurecht. Ich nehme an, du willst darauf hinaus, dass die eine Form von Existenz in keiner Beziehung der Steigerbarkeit zur anderen stehe, oder? Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, dass man das so einfach begründen könnte. Der beste Weg dünkt mir noch immer der Kantische, also zu sagen, dass Existenz schlichtweg keine Eigenschaft sei und damit erledigt sich das mit der Steigerbarkeit ganz von selbst.


Von mir aus können wir auch das tun. Aber auch die Steigerbarkeit zweifle ich an, ganz einfach, weil es alles unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Das meinte ich mit den zwei Bedeutungsformen. In einem Fall bedeutet Existenz, dass etwas in der realen Welt einen physischen Zustand hat. Was ist eine Idee? Existiert eine Idee, sobald sie gedacht wird? Existiert ein Schatten, der eigentlich eine sinnliche Erfahrung unsererseits, beruhend auf einer Unmenge an Strahlungsquellen, ist? Sind das alles Existenzen? Existieren mathematische Entitäten (was immer das ist)? Oder sind das alles ganz unterschiedliche Begriffe und nicht miteinander in einen steigerbaren Zusammenhang zu bringen? Ich tendiere zu letzterem.
Um einen Vergleich zu bringen: Ein Kumpel von mir wird von seiner Freundin Hase genannt. Meine Mutter kocht manchmal Falschen Hasen (Hackbraten). Dann gibt(?) es noch den Osterhasen und diverse richtige Hasen. Wer von denen ist jetzt hasiger als der andere? Wer ist der Oberhase, als was nichts Hasigeres gedacht werden könnte? 



> Auch wenn du den ontologischen Beweis intuitiv ablehnst, ist er tatsächlich der am schwierigsten zu widerlegende von allen. Ich bestreite nicht, dass es unsinnig erscheint, aus einem bloßen Begriff eines Dinges die Existenz desselben zu schließen, doch wenn man dieses Gefühl einfach mal ignoriert und den Beweis mit fairen Mitteln angeht, so merkt man recht schnell, dass man sich da ein verdammtes Labyrinth ins Hirn knoten kann.


Das mag sein .. aber der Beweis ist absolut nicht geeignet, mich von Gottes Existenz zu überzeugen. Wenn mir jemand einen schlüssigen Beweis vorlegt, warum 2+2 = 3 ist, und ich nicht sofort erkennen kann, wo der Fehler liegt und mir das einen Knoten ins Hirn pflanzt, fange ich trotzdem nicht an, an der richtigen Antwort 4 zu zweifeln. Ich denke, niemand erwartet, dass jemand von simpler Logik her zur Überzeugung kommt, dass Gott existiert, nur weil es in einer ontologischen Beweisführung den zwingenden Eindruck macht. Von daher sollten wir uns ein näheres Eingehen darauf sparen.


----------



## crackajack (24. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 23.01.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mag darf korrigieren.


ideologische/ noetische/ noologische/ transzendentale ist nicht gleich der enthropologische Beweis, wie ich in der Eile beim Kopieren der Texte angenommen hatte.
Der enthropologische kann aber kinesiologischer Beweis genannt werden. (Hoffentlich stimmt das jetzt.)
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was der ideologische/ noetische/ noologische/ transzendentale Beweis ist? (ich hab bei noetisch nur was wegen der unbefleckten Empfängnis gelesen. ->???)


> Wer mag darf ergänzen.


Der *pantheistische* Gottesbeweis
Der Pantheismus sieht das Universum gleichbedeutend mit Gott an. Da das Universum existiert, existiert folglich auch Gott. Hier wird allerdings die "personale" Dimension des Gottesbegriffes aufgegeben. 

Insbesondere wird hier von Kritikern wie etwa dem Philosophen J.L.Mackie eingewendet, dass es sich bei der Gleichsetzung des Universums mit dem Begriff "Gott" um einen hinter einer religiösen Sprache versteckten Atheismus handelt.

das ist doch in gewisser Hinsicht das Bild, das ich schon viel früher gepostet habe?
http://www.rpi.edu/~faheyj2/SB/COURSES/INTAI/C5PICTS/god.jpg

Der *mathematische* Gottesbeweis
"Gott ist das Supremum und Infimum einer Funktion innerhalb einer Funktionenreihe, oder ist diese allgemein. Dabei wird die jeweilige Vorstellung einer Religion berücksichtigt. Bspw. ist ein dualistischer Gott (Ambivalenz) entweder Infimum oder Supremum. 
Der mathematische Gottesbeweis degradiert Gott mitunter unter den Glauben. Der Mensch stellt dabei einen qualifizierten Reihenwert dar." 
Bei dieser Art von Gottesbeweisen wird der Bergriff "Gott" zudem auf eine mathematische Größe reduziert. Es ist völlig unklar, was diese mathematische Größe, selbst bei Beweis ihrer Existenz, mit der sinnstiftenden und Normen gebenden Entität, die Religionen unter dem Begriff "Gott" verstehen, gemein hat. Sehr problematisch ist auch, dass der Gültigkeitsbereich jeder mathematischen Theorie durch ihre Axiome definiert wird und deswegen nur Aussagen über Größen innerhalb dieses Gültigkeitsbereiches getroffen werden können. Jede mathematische Theorie stellt aber nur einen sehr kleinen Teil aller denkbaren Möglichkeiten dar und kann deshalb wegen ihrer begrenzten Reichweite über allumfassende Wesensheiten als Ganzes keine Aussagen machen. Bestenfalls wären hier Teilaspekte behandelbar, aber das reicht grundsätzlich nicht aus, um Existenzaussagen über einen Gott zu treffen, da zum Beispiel immer möglich ist, dass sich aus den innerhalb der jeweiligen Theorie nicht behandelbaren Aspekten Widersprüche ergeben würden, welche die Existenz wiederlegen würden.


> Jeder der will darf darüber streiten, ob obiges (ein Haufen Gottesbeweise) Schwachsinn ist.


Joa, dann mach ich auch mal.


Spoiler



alles muss man selber machen 



Die Bezeichnung Gottes_beweis_ ist imo irreführend, da es, so wie ich das sehe, nur (Pro-)Argumente sind, die die Möglichkeit einer Existenz Gottes bekräftigen, aber keinesfalls beweisen.

Der axiologische,
deontologische/ moralische/ ethikotheologische,
physikotheologische/ teleologische, 
und
eudämonologische Gottesbeweis
versuchen, wie aph schon sagte, dem Menschsein einen Sinn zu geben und sind daher allzu menschlich.

Ähem, versteh ich den obigen math. Gottesbeweis nur nicht oder wird damit lediglich die (Un-)Möglichkeit eines math. Gottesbeweis erläutert?

Der psychologische Gottesbeweis schlägt imo in die selbe Kerbe wie der pantheistische Gottesbeweis.
Wenn Gott das Universum ist und somit der Mensch Teil Gottes, dann muss der Mensch merken, dass es Gott gibt.
Beweis naja
Trotzdem macht es intuitiv für mich irgendwie Sinn.  

pragmatischer Gottesbeweis=pascal’schen Wette
Joa, dem kann ich was abgewinnen- nicht als Pro-argument, aber halt so.
Wie ich in vorherigen postings schon angedeutet habe, werde ich falls ich aus der kath. Kirche austrete gleich zum Buddhismus wechseln. (Wenn schon kein Himmel, dann Wiedergeburt. Blöd nur das ich an die Wiedergeburt auch nicht glaube.  )

ethnologischer/ historischer Gottesbeweis
Da halte ich einfach die Out of africa-theorie und auch die Theorie des Multiregionalismus entgegen. Beides würde die Existenz Gott in allen Völkern erklären. Es reicht ein "Spinner" aus um sowas zu verbreiten



Spoiler



, auch ohne Internet


.

voluntaristischer Gottesbeweis/ Stufenbeweis ist "dasselbe" wie der
ontologische Gottesbeweis
FSM existiert?
Roboter mit ordentlicher KI existieren schon?......die wurden doch von ElNonsk verneint. *g*
Ich kann mir auch denken, dass Tokio Hotel (imo die beste Gruppe der Welt) einen Grammy für ihr Lebenswerk erhalten werden. *fg*

Als "wahrhaftige" Beweise kann ich nur den kosmologischen und den enthropologischen Gottesbeweis anerkennen, da diese tatsächlich Fragen aufwerfen, die wissentschaftlich schwer lösbar sein werden und ich mir auch nur schwerlich vorstellen kann, das die Wissenschaft eine Lösung finden wird, da das Nichts vollständig erklärt werden müsste.
Aber sind eig. nur Beweise dafür, dass die Wissenschaft  vor einem schwierigen Problem steht, ob das durch die "Erfindung" eines Gottes gelöst ist, bezweifle ich sehr stark.



			
				aph am 24.01.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist der Oberhase, als was nichts Hasigeres gedacht werden könnte?


Also wirklich, wie kann man sowas nur fragen.
Natürlich ist das der Osterhase.


----------



## aph (24. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 24.01.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > Jeder der will darf darüber streiten, ob obiges (ein Haufen Gottesbeweise) Schwachsinn ist.
> 
> 
> Joa, dann mach ich auch mal.
> alles muss man selber machen


Ey, als ob wir hier nicht mitmachen würden! *Grummel*
Ignorierst du uns?



> Ich kann mir auch denken, dass Tokio Hotel (imo die beste Gruppe der Welt) einen Grammy für ihr Lebenswerk erhalten werden. *fg*


Oh mein *Gott*! Erst magst du HdR nicht, und jetzt das!!! oO


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Januar 2006)

aph am 24.01.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus können wir auch das tun. Aber auch die Steigerbarkeit zweifle ich an, ganz einfach, weil es alles unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Das meinte ich mit den zwei Bedeutungsformen. In einem Fall bedeutet Existenz, dass etwas in der realen Welt einen physischen Zustand hat. Was ist eine Idee? Existiert eine Idee, sobald sie gedacht wird? Existiert ein Schatten, der eigentlich eine sinnliche Erfahrung unsererseits, beruhend auf einer Unmenge an Strahlungsquellen, ist? Sind das alles Existenzen? Existieren mathematische Entitäten (was immer das ist)? Oder sind das alles ganz unterschiedliche Begriffe und nicht miteinander in einen steigerbaren Zusammenhang zu bringen? Ich tendiere zu letzterem.



Es ist nicht ganz so. Der Unterschied, der zwischen den ganzen von dir genannten Existenzaussagen besteht, ist der Gegenstandsbereich, auf den sie sich beziehen, aber von vorn:

Eine Existenzaussage sagt im Grunde aus, dass etwas Element dieser oder jener Menge sei. Denken wir uns beispielsweise den Satz „Pegasus existiert“. Weiter denken wir uns die Menge alles denkbaren, die Menge aller mythologischen Wesen, die aller Zahlen und die alles wahrnehmbaren.

Für die Menge alles denkbaren nun ist unsere Existenzaussage wahr, denn Pegasus ist ja denkbar. Auch für die Menge aller mythologischen Wesen ist die Existenzaussage wahr. Für die Menge aller Zahlen freilich ist sie falsch und bei der Menge alles wahrnehmbaren können wir nichts mit Sicherheit sagen.

Auf welche Menge aber beziehen wir uns dann, wenn wir sagen, Pegasus existiere? Man spricht hier vom _default_, also der voreingestellten Menge. Bei materiellen Gegenständen ist das i.d.R. die Menge alles wahrnehmbaren, bei Zahlen die aller Zahlen, bei Gesetzen die aller Gesetze usw. Wollte man aber ganz genau sein, so müsste man stets die Menge, auf die sich die Existenzaussage bezieht, dazunennen.

Der Unterschied also, der sich in deinen o.g. Existenzsätzen findet, ist jeweils die Menge, auf die sie sich beziehen. Der Form nach nämlich sind alle Aussagen identisch (es existiert etwas, dass F ist).

Der ontologische Beweis von Canterbury besteht nun einfach darin, zu sagen, dass die Menge aller möglichen Dinge (worin auch Gott gehört) eine graduell niedrigere Menge sei, als die aller wirklichen Dinge. Nähmen wir nun ein Element der Menge alles möglichen und stuften es graduell höher ein, so rutscht es in die Menge alles wirklichen.

Wenn wir allerdings hier angelangt sind, können wir wieder nur einwenden, warum denn die Menge alles möglichen graduell niedriger sei als die alles wirklichen (siehe fehlender Maßstab) und haben also damit keinen weiteren Einwand formuliert, sondern nur einen schon gebrachten anders.



> Das mag sein .. aber der Beweis ist absolut nicht geeignet, mich von Gottes Existenz zu überzeugen. Wenn mir jemand einen schlüssigen Beweis vorlegt, warum 2+2 = 3 ist, und ich nicht sofort erkennen kann, wo der Fehler liegt und mir das einen Knoten ins Hirn pflanzt, fange ich trotzdem nicht an, an der richtigen Antwort 4 zu zweifeln. Ich denke, niemand erwartet, dass jemand von simpler Logik her zur Überzeugung kommt, dass Gott existiert, nur weil es in einer ontologischen Beweisführung den zwingenden Eindruck macht. Von daher sollten wir uns ein näheres Eingehen darauf sparen.



Whaaaaaa.....wer hat gesagt, dass ich dich von Gottes Existenz überzeugen wolle? Ja wer hat gesagt, dass ich überhaupt an Gott glaube? Ich selbst habe den ontologischen Beweis (mit Kant) widerlegt, wie sollte ich da Ansprüche haben, jemanden damit zu überzeugen? Wie ich schon schrieb, bin ich noch viel religionskritischer eingestellt als diese ganzen “Technoisten", die behaupten, unreligiös zu sein, und dabei nicht merken, dass Wissenschaft selbst eine Religion ist. Das einzige, was mich am ontologischen Gottesbeweis von Canterbury interessiert, ist der Gang der Argumentation selbst, denn dieser ist höchst spitzfindig und schwierig zu widerlegen.

PS: Du schriebst, du seiest Programmierer. Müsstest du da nicht eigentlich sehr viel mit Logik zu tun haben?


----------



## crackajack (24. Januar 2006)

aph am 24.01.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 24.01.2006 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jup.  
Nee, das war eher auf ElNonsk bezogen.
Ich muss "seine" Gottesbeweise liefern, die ich selbst größtenteils für "schwachsinnig" halte. Naja bin selber schuld, bin halt zu ungeduldig.  

Natürlich ist dein blafasel dazu auch wichtig.  
Wo ist eig. Doc_Holiday.  
Hast du ihn verscheucht?


> > Ich kann mir auch denken, dass Tokio Hotel (imo die beste Gruppe der Welt) einen Grammy für ihr Lebenswerk erhalten werden. *fg*
> 
> 
> Oh mein *Gott*! Erst magst du HdR nicht, und jetzt das!!! oO


Ich mag lediglich die HdR Bücher nicht, die Verfilmung find ich   , trotzdem musst du da alleine flennen.


----------



## aph (24. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.01.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir allerdings hier angelangt sind, können wir wieder nur einwenden, warum denn die Menge alles möglichen graduell niedriger sei als die alles wirklichen (siehe fehlender Maßstab) und haben also damit keinen weiteren Einwand formuliert, sondern nur einen schon gebrachten anders.


Es ist schon wichtig, dass wir den Einwand auf seinen Kern reduzieren, was du hiermit getan hast. Verschiedene Mengen mit keinen besonderen Auszeichnungen.



> Whaaaaaa.....wer hat gesagt, dass ich dich von Gottes Existenz überzeugen wolle? Ja wer hat gesagt, dass ich überhaupt an Gott glaube?


Niemand?
Aber darf ich deine Argumente nicht auf Gott beziehen, wenn es in diesem Thread um Gott und Gottesbeweise geht? Nur darum geht es mir. Die Betrachtungen immer wieder in Bezug zum eigentlichen Thema zu setzen. Wenn wir hier nach Gottesbeweisen suchen, sollten es solche sein, die überzeugen können. Das kann ein spitzfindiger Begriffsverdrehungsbeweis niemals. Ich hoffe, das ist hier jedem klar.



> PS: Du schriebst, du seiest Programmierer. Müsstest du da nicht eigentlich sehr viel mit Logik zu tun haben?


Ja.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Januar 2006)

aph am 24.01.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon wichtig, dass wir den Einwand auf seinen Kern reduzieren, was du hiermit getan hast. Verschiedene Mengen mit keinen besonderen Auszeichnungen.



Sicher, intuitiv klang das mit den verschiedenen Formen ja auch recht gut, aber zuletzt ist davon nicht viel übrig geblieben, außer wieder nur das Fehlen eines Maßstabes, was aber ein weit schwächerer Einwand ist.



> > Whaaaaaa.....wer hat gesagt, dass ich dich von Gottes Existenz überzeugen wolle? Ja wer hat gesagt, dass ich überhaupt an Gott glaube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du darfst meine Aussagen gewiss in Bezug zum Thema setzen, aber ich habe gelegentlich den Eindruck, dass du mich in Schubladen steckst, in denen ich mich nicht sehr wohlfühle.

Ob darüber hinaus so ein Beweis wie der oGB niemanden überzeugt, können wir von unserem gemütlichen Plätzchen vor dem Monitor wohl kaum beurteilen. Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute, die den ontologischen Beweis überzeugend finden; sollten wir auf diese keine Rücksicht nehmen, nur weil _uns_ der oGB nicht überzeugt? 



> > PS: Du schriebst, du seiest Programmierer. Müsstest du da nicht eigentlich sehr viel mit Logik zu tun haben?
> 
> 
> Ja.



Dann müsstest du diese ganze Geschichte mit dem Existenzquantor, Redebereichen etc. doch kennen oder wird die Prädikatenlogik in der Informatik nicht verwendet?


----------



## Julkorn (24. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch viel antireligiöser eingestellt, als diejenigen, die sich selbst Atheisten nennen; ich glaube noch nicht einmal an die Verbindlichkeit von Vernunft und Logik.



Das ist die inkonsequenteste Aussage, die ich je gehört habe.
Was hält Dich auf, Unvernünftiges und Unlogisches zu tun?


----------



## Julkorn (24. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 16.01.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> aber calvinisten glauben z.b. doch auch daran, dass alles schon vorherbestimmt sei und nehmen ds im gegenteil als ansporn, besonders erfolgreich zu sein, um nachher die gewissheit zu haben, dass das alles für sie geplant worden sei.
> ein bisschen wirr, ich weiss.



Das habe ich auch im Geschichtsunterricht gehört, als es um den Gottesstatt in Genf oder so ging. Das ist aber  totaler Blödsinn und hat mit Calvin gar nichts zu tun. Und wenn es etwas mit Calvin zu tun hat, hat es nichts mit der Bibel zu tun. Schon allein die Idee, Erfolg im weltlichen Sinn mit der Errettung gleichzusetzen, ist biblisch völlig absurd. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß Calvin diese Unterstellung zurückweisen würde. 
Wer an Jesus glaubt, hat das ewige Leben. Da kann man weder etwas hinzufügen, noch etwas von wegnehmen. Und da kann man sich sicher sein, auch wenn man ein Obdachloser unter einer Brücke wäre, wäre man dennoch ein Königskind vom allerhöchsten Adel. Das würde auch Calvin genauso unterschreiben. Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Ich weiß nicht, wer solche Ideen in Umlauf bringt. Biblisch sind sie nicht und calvinistisch sicher auch nicht.


----------



## aph (24. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.01.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsstest du diese ganze Geschichte mit dem Existenzquantor, Redebereichen etc. doch kennen oder wird die Prädikatenlogik in der Informatik nicht verwendet?



Wenn ich Informatik auch studiert hätte, würde ich diese Begriffe den Tätigkeiten, die ich täglich ausführe, vermutlich zuordnen können. So aber sagen sie mir rein gar nichts. Theoretische Informatik spielt in der alltäglichen Programmierung keinerlei Rolle und ist was für Professoren.


----------



## Julkorn (24. Januar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 14.01.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So so, ich folgere mal:
> - Amerika ist groß vor der Welt, also ein Greul vor Gott. Prima, ich hoffe, diese sog. Christen da drüben in den USA sehen das auch so ...
> - Die Amis im Irak sind nicht für mich oder sonst einen Europäer gestorben, sondern vor allem für's Öl und der Illusion, man können den Terrorismus mit Waffengewalt beseitigen. Alles, was die Amis da tun, ist den Hass auf sich und die restliche westliche Welt noch weiter anzufachen (Und das hat die Welt sogar begriffen- außer Dir und eben den Amis .... Erschreckend.)
> und wagen es dann, von einem "göttlichen Auftrag", einem "Kreuzzug" zu reden!!
> ...



Laß uns nicht über politische Ansichten streiten. Ich weiß, mein Post war etwas unqualifiziert, weil ich provoziert habe. Sorry dafür. In Amerika, denke ich, findet man sowohl wunderschönes geistliches Leben, das sich nicht vor der Öffentlichkeit versteckt, als auch das Gegenteil davon.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 24.01.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 15.01.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intuition.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (24. Januar 2006)

Ich hab Schrödingers Katze geklaut.....  

Wie viele Dinge (im allgemeinen) wurden mit Naturwissenschaften bis jetzt *logisch * erklärt und wie viele mit Gott...
Kann man mit Gott die Flugbahn eines Steines berechnen???
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 24.01.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Schrödingers Katze geklaut.....
> 
> Wie viele Dinge (im allgemeinen) wurden mit Naturwissenschaften bis jetzt *logisch * erklärt und wie viele mit Gott...
> Kann man mit Gott die Flugbahn eines Steines berechnen???
> Ich glaube nicht.



Religionen sind durchaus mehr als nur bloße Hilfswissenschaften.


----------



## Julkorn (24. Januar 2006)

Und hier ist mein Beitrag zu dem Gottesbeweis-Thread.

http://www.messianicassociation.org/a-lj-god.htm


----------



## Julkorn (25. Januar 2006)

Okay. Das ist mysteriös. Die Seite ist heute morgen nicht mehr zu erreichen. Denial of service attack? Was auch immer.
Fakt ist, daß das die Seite der Organisation messianisch-jüdischer Gemeinden in Amerika ist. Die haben da allerhand wunderbare Artikel.  Darauf wird aber auch gesagt, daß die Zahl der Juden, die Jesus als ihren Messias erkennen, immer größer wird. Das ist zwar wunderschön, aber wenn das stimmt, dann bedeutet das, daß die Zahl der Heiden, die zum Glauben kommen sollen, langsam voll wird. Davon spricht Paulus im Römerbrief 11, 25.26

Das heißt konkret, daß die Eintrittskarten ins Reich Gottes für Nicht-Juden weniger werden. Die Türen schließen sich. Ich habe mir das nicht ausgedacht. Weder die Stelle im Römerbrief, noch die Aussage dieser jüdischen Organisation. Es kann ja sein, daß die sich irren.

Bald heißt es vielleicht nur noch, wer gottlos ist, sei weierhin gottlos, wer gerecht ist, sei weiterhin gerecht und wer heilig ist, sei weiterhin heilig.

Wer aber meint, daß er vielleicht doch noch gerne etwas mit dem HERRN zu tun hätte, sollte damit nicht bis zum Sterbebett warten. Jetzt ist die Zeit.

Reich Gottes bedeutet ewiges Leben, ewige Freude und eine neue Erde und ein neuer Himmel, in denen Gerechtigkeit wohnt. Das heißt also ein ganz neus Universum. Und daß man Gott von Angesicht zu Angesicht sehen kann.
Wer sich je nach Liebe und Selbstwert gesehnt hat, findet dort beim HERRN seinen ganz persönlichen Himmel.

Ich weiß, wie das hier klingt und kenne auch die ganzen Karikaturen der "The end is near"-An-der-Ecke-Steher . Und trotzdem schreibe ich es, weil ich die Verantwortung sehe, das nicht für mich zu behalten, wenn das so zutrifft. 
Wenn ich mich irre, bedeutet das nur, daß doch noch viele Heiden ins Reich Gottes kommen dürfen. Da irre ich mich natürlich gern. 

So long.


----------



## Enigma (25. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 25.01.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


wtf   
versuchst du schon wieder leute zu missionieren ?

..das is genau der pkt wo mich der ganze mist aufregt. leuten das hirn vernebeln, panikmache. lass jeden glauben was er will.  
..so ein käse zu erzählen.... wenn du nich bald an den richtigen gott glaubst, dann wirst du in ewiger verdammnis leben, mit höllenqualen und was weiß ich nich alles... ...wie kann man leute nur für so dumm verkaufen.   arghhhh  
..ich lach auch keinen aus, weil er an gott oder den weihnachtsmann glaubt.

..drum lass es einfach leute hier aus dem forum missionieren zu wollen, das is besser für mein herz.


----------



## crackajack (25. Januar 2006)

Nochmal den oGB etwas anders formuliert:
_1. G ist eine Abkürzung für "dasjenige, über das hinaus nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann". 
2. G kann begriffen werden. 
3. Aus 2 folgt, daß G entweder Ga sein muss, d.h. etwas, das nur begriffliche Existenz hat; oder ein Gb, d.h. etwas, das sowohl begrifflich als auch in Wirklichkeit existiert. 
4. Ein Gb wäre größer als ein Ga. 
5. Man kann sich ein Gb vorstellen. 
6. Die Annahme, daß G ein Ga ist, führt in Verbindung mit den Schritten 4 und 5 dazu, dass man sich etwas vorstellen kann, das größer ist als G, was der Definition von G in Schritt 1 widerspricht. 
7. G kann also kein Ga sein. Schritt 3 zufolge muss G daher ein Gb sein. 
Indem vorausgesetzt wird, dass G wirkliche Existenz hat, versucht Anselm von Canterbury nun zu zeigen, dass G - im Gegensatz zu anderen wirklichen Dingen - notwendig existiert, dass man sich also nicht vorstellen kann, dass G nicht existiert. Der Beweis gleicht dem vorigen und verläuft in den Hauptzügen wie folgt: 
8. G ist entweder ein Gc, d.h. etwas, wovon man sich vorstellen kann, dass es nicht existiert; oder ein Gd, d.h. etwas, wovon man sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass es nicht existiert. 
9. Ein Gd wäre größer als ein Gc. 
10. Man kann sich ein Gd vorstellen. 
11. Die Annahme, daß G ein Gc ist, führt in Verbindung mit den Schritten 9 und 10 dazu, daß man sich etwas vorstellen kann, das größer ist als G, was der Definition von G in Schritt 1 widerspricht. 
12. G kann also nicht Gc sein. Laut Schritt 8 ist G damit ein Gd. 

Auf den Einwand, dass es doch Menschen gebe, die denken, dass Gott nicht existiert, antwortete Anselm, dies seien Leute, die im eigentlichen Sinn gar nicht denken. Sie hätten nämlich die Bedeutung der Wörter, die in ihre sogenannten Gedanken eingehen, überhaupt nicht begriffen._

Ich begreife es wirklich nicht, also kann ich mir da schwerlich einen Knoten ins Hirn knoten.  

Soll der Beweis kurzgefasst aussagen, wenn ich mir etwas ausdenken kann, dann "muss" es das auch geben?

Ich bezweifle aber Punkt 2., das man Gott begreifen könne. Imo: Wenn es Gott gibt, kann er nur von Gott begriffen werden.
Sowie Punkt 9: Wieso soll etwas, wo man sich vorstellen kann, das man sich nicht vorstellen kann, das es nicht existiert, größer sein als etwas, wo man sich vorstellen kann, das es nicht existiert.  (doch geknotet?)



			
				Meinereiner am 24.01.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir allerdings hier angelangt sind, können wir wieder nur einwenden, warum denn die Menge alles möglichen graduell niedriger sei als die alles wirklichen (siehe fehlender Maßstab) und haben also damit keinen weiteren Einwand formuliert, sondern nur einen schon gebrachten anders.


äh ja...
Warum soll alles Mögliche graduell niedriger sein als alles Wirkliche???
Die  Menge alles Wirklichen ist imo in der Menge alles Möglichen enthalten und ist dasselbe. Das derzeit Wirkliche muss aber nicht alles je Mögliche sein.
Noch ein Knoten oder derselbe?
Ich versteh es wirklich nicht mehr...  



			
				Meinereiner am 24.01.2006 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 24.01.2006 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zustimm.
Ich habe nichts gegen Gott (Religion) als Erklärungsversuch.
Gott ist imo nur der Name aller unbekannten Variablen der Wissenschaften und somit genauso legitim wie Naturwissenschaften.



			
				Julkorn am 25.01.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt konkret, daß die Eintrittskarten ins Reich Gottes für Nicht-Juden weniger werden.


Gilt das nur für Sitzplätze oder sind die Stehplätze auch schon ausverkauft?  
Vielleicht versuch ich es am Schwarzmarkt.  


			
				Julkorn am 25.01.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Das ist mysteriös. Die Seite ist heute morgen nicht mehr zu erreichen.


Das liegt daran, das sich der Systemadmin gerade um Karten für den Himmel anstellt.


----------



## Meinereiner (25. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 25.01.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll der Beweis kurzgefasst aussagen, wenn ich mir etwas ausdenken kann, dann "muss" es das auch geben?



Nein. Der Beweis sagt aus, dass, wenn du dir etwas denkst, was _nicht anders als existierend_ gedacht werden kann, dann muss es auch existieren.



> Ich bezweifle aber Punkt 2., das man Gott begreifen könne. Imo: Wenn es Gott gibt, kann er nur von Gott begriffen werden.



In Punkt 2 ist bloß ein Begriff in den Beweis gerutscht, der dort nichts verloren hat. Es handelt sich um den Begriff „begreifen“. Ersetze ihn durch den Begriff „denken“, wodurch aus 2. wird „G kann gedacht werden“ und alles ist wieder in Butter.



> Sowie Punkt 9: Wieso soll etwas, wo man sich vorstellen kann, [...] das es [...] existiert, größer sein als etwas, wo man sich vorstellen kann, das es nicht existiert.



Siehe unten.



> Warum soll alles Mögliche graduell niedriger sein als alles Wirkliche???
> Die Menge alles Wirklichen ist imo in der Menge alles Möglichen enthalten und ist dasselbe. Das derzeit Wirkliche muss aber nicht alles je Mögliche sein.



Recht kompliziert ausgedrückt, aber beinahe wahr. Die Menge alles wirklichen ist in der alles möglichen enthalten, denn alles, was wirklich ist, ist auch möglich. Die Menge alles möglichen ist aber nicht in der Menge alles wirklichen enthalten, denn nicht alles, was möglich ist, ist auch wirklich. Identisch jedoch sind die beiden Mengen in keinem Falle.

Stelle dir einfach einen Kreis vor. Nun stellst du dir weiterhin vor, dass in diesem Kreis ein kleinerer Kreis enthalten ist. Der große Kreis ist dann die Menge alles möglichen, der kleine die alles wirklichen. Identisch sind die Kreise aber doch wohl nicht.

Hmmm, so könnte man auch begründen, warum ein Wirkliches größer ist als ein Mögliches. Begriffen wir Existenz als Eigenschaft, so besäße ein wirkliches Ding x einfach mehr Eigenschaften, als ein nur mögliches Ding x. Dann scheint mit „größer“ tatsächlich größer (im Sinne von mehr Eigenschaften) gemeint zu sein und _nicht_ etwa „graduell höher“. Gut, dann korrigiere ich mich an dieser Stelle.....und wieder geht ein Einwand flöten  .....aber neue ergeben sich


----------



## TheChicky (25. Januar 2006)

Es glaubt doch wohl keiner in diesem Thread, dass auch nur ein einziger hier aufgrund irgendeines beliebigen Beitrags seine festgefahrenen Ansichten bzgl Gott oder Amerika ändern wird? 

Ich schätze sie werden im Gegenteil eher verhärtet! Jeder wird die Wirklichkeit so sehn, wie sie am besten in seine Vorstellungswelt passt und alles andere konsequent ausblenden. Gebt es auf, das Thema ist einfach zu schwierig!


----------



## Meinereiner (25. Januar 2006)

TheChicky am 25.01.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es glaubt doch wohl keiner in diesem Thread, dass auch nur ein einziger hier aufgrund irgendeines beliebigen Beitrags seine festgefahrenen Ansichten bzgl Gott oder Amerika ändern wird?
> 
> Ich schätze sie werden im Gegenteil eher verhärtet! Jeder wird die Wirklichkeit so sehn, wie sie am besten in seine Vorstellungswelt passt und alles andere konsequent ausblenden. Gebt es auf, das Thema ist einfach zu schwierig!



Diskussion != Überzeugungsarbeit.


----------



## aph (25. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 25.01.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowie Punkt 9: Wieso soll etwas, wo man sich vorstellen kann, das man sich nicht vorstellen kann, das es nicht existiert, größer sein als etwas, wo man sich vorstellen kann, das es nicht existiert.  (doch geknotet?)



Das ist eigentlich logisch. Ich habe ja grundsätzlich Schwierigkeiten mit der "Höherwertigkeit" verschiedener Existenzen, aber diese mal vorausgesetzt, haut das hin. Etwas, von dem man sich vorstellen kann, dass es eigentlich gar nicht existiert (obwohl es das tut), ist schwächer in seiner Existenz, als etwas, von dem man sich auf gar keinen Fall vorstellen kann, es existiere gar nicht.

Nur: Genau damit habe ich ein Problem, besser gesagt: Mit Punkt 10.
_10. Es kann ein Gd gedacht werden._

Wenn ich drüber nachdenke: Nein, ich kann mir kein Gd denken, von dem ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es nicht existiert.

Ich habe mit der Beweisführung aber ein noch viel größeres Problem: Warum überhaupt sollte man anfangen, sich etwas zu denken, als das nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann? Hier wird Gott kurzerhand als ein solches definiert, mit dem Ziel, ihn durch Nachdenken zu beweisen. Aber erst dadurch, dass jemand anfängt, darüber nachzudenken, welche Eigenschaften dieses Größte im Vergleich zu anderen Existenzen hat, und die von dir genannte Beweisführung durchdenkt, erst dadurch erhält es seine Existenz. Oder im Umkehrschluss: Wenn niemand anfinge, darüber nachzudenken, würde es nicht zwingend existieren. Wie aber kann etwas existieren, dessen Voraussetzung das Nachdenken über es ist?


----------



## crackajack (25. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 25.01.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 25.01.2006 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nimm unendlich viele kleine wirkliche Kreise (Radius=0->Punkte), setze sie in den großen Kreis des Möglichen und du wirst die Fläche vollkommen ausfüllen können. Identisch sind die Kreise von mir aus nicht, aber die Menge ist identisch. 
Wobei ich ja glaube das die Menge der wirklichen Kreise von einem Zeitpunkt x nie gleichzeitig so groß ist wie die Menge des einen Kreises des Möglichen (x=unendlich).
Da x aber wegen dem enthropischen Problem eig. nicht unendlich sein kann, nähert sich das Mögliche dem Wirklichen an.......
Also wieso sollen die nicht identisch sein?
Und Menge ist bei mir Summe aller Mengen, da brauch ich keinen Bezug zu einer bestimmten Menge. Also wenn ich sage das Gott existiert sobald ich ihn mir denke, dann ist er wirklich, da der Gedanke existent ist. Materiell-wirklich wird Gott dadurch noch lange nicht, da er nur erdacht ist. *knot* (Versteht das wer? Ich nämlich eig. nicht mehr.  )



			
				aph am 25.01.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 25.01.2006 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So meinte ich ja mein   
Der oGB sagt, das man sich etwas vorstellen kann das größer ist wie etwas für mich vorstellbares, aber ich kann das eben nicht. (Erinnert mich an die mehr-Einstellung von Meinereiner.    ) Aber der letzte Absatz weißt ja sowas als Einwand zurück, da wir demnach einfach nur unfähig sind "richtig" zu denken.





			
				crackajack am 25.01.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> _Auf den Einwand, dass es doch Menschen gebe, die denken, dass Gott nicht existiert, antwortete Anselm, dies seien Leute, die im eigentlichen Sinn gar nicht denken. Sie hätten nämlich die Bedeutung der Wörter, die in ihre sogenannten Gedanken eingehen, überhaupt nicht begriffen._


Ändert aber nichts daran, dass wir es einfach nicht können und falls die Befürworter vom dem Beweis das wirklich so meinen, ist das schon dumm-dreist.
Überhaupt: Eig. ist Nachdenken meines Wissens nur etwas das beim Buddhismus gefordert wird. Die anderen großen Religionen fordern/begrüßen doch nur beten, das für die meisten eig. nur ein ritueller Akt ist?
Also der Beweis ist ja irgendwie für das reale Christentum ungeeignet.



			
				TheChicky am 25.01.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es glaubt doch wohl keiner in diesem Thread, dass auch nur ein einziger hier aufgrund irgendeines beliebigen Beitrags seine festgefahrenen Ansichten bzgl Gott oder Amerika ändern wird?


Das Threadthema "amerikanische Schulausbildung " ist mir bei der Frage nach Gott ziemlich schnuppe (überwiegend ging es hier ja lediglich um Gott bzw. das Christentum), aber meine eher ablehnende Einstellung zu Gott habe ich im Verlauf des threads sicher nicht verhärtet. Aber eig. lehne ich persönlich die Religionen als solche eher ab, als nur die vom Christentum/Judentum/Islam "missbrauchte" Gottesfigur.

BTW
Weil ich zum Startposting direkt eig. noch nichts gesagt habe. (bisher lauter Off-topic gespamme *g*):
Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn die Schöpfungsgeschichte in der Schule entsprechend der Wissenschaft erklärt wird, solange es nicht als die einzig richtige Wahrheit hingestellt wird und alle (ernstzunehmenden) Religionen ihren Senf gleichwertig hinzugeben dürfen.
Jeder soll sich seine Wahrheit intuitiv herauspicken dürfen.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 25.01.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 25.01.2006 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Diskussion != Überzeugungsarbeit >>> Diskussionssinn = ???


----------



## TheChicky (25. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 25.01.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Beweis ist ja irgendwie für das reale Christentum ungeeignet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??? Du lehnst quasi Autos eher ab als den zum fahren benötigten Motor???
Das check ich nicht ganz...  PS: Wie kann man was ablehnen, was nach eigenem Bekunden gar nicht existiert? Und wieso denkt man, es diesbzgl besser zu wissen als die restlichen 99.99% aller Menschen, obwohl der Glaube an KEINEN Gott ebenso ein Glaube ist, der nicht bewiesen werden kann? Wie auch?



> BTW
> Weil ich zum Startposting direkt eig. noch nichts gesagt habe. (bisher lauter Off-topic gespamme *g*):
> Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn die Schöpfungsgeschichte in der Schule entsprechend der Wissenschaft erklärt wird, solange es nicht als die einzig richtige Wahrheit hingestellt wird und alle (ernstzunehmenden) Religionen ihren Senf gleichwertig hinzugeben dürfen.
> Jeder soll sich seine Wahrheit intuitiv herauspicken dürfen.



Zustimmung!

Aber ich möcht mich lieber nicht mehr an dieser Diskussion beteiligen, ich hab schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, das bringt nix.


----------



## Meinereiner (25. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 25.01.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm unendlich viele kleine wirkliche Kreise (Radius=0->Punkte), setze sie in den großen Kreis des Möglichen und du wirst die Fläche vollkommen ausfüllen können. *Identisch sind die Kreise von mir aus nicht, aber die Menge ist identisch.*



Die beiden Kreise _sind_ die Mengen. Der große Kreis ist die Menge alles möglichen, der kleine die alles wirklichen.



> Also wieso sollen die nicht identisch sein?



Wenn die Menge alles möglichen identisch wäre mit der Menge alles wirklichen, dann könnte man daraus schlussfolgern, dass alles, was möglich sei, auch wirklich sei. Das ist aber völliger Unsinn. Nur weil es _möglich_ ist, dass morgen die Welt untergeht, geht sie ja nicht _wirklich_ morgen unter (spätestens morgen werden wir es wissen).



> Und Menge ist bei mir Summe aller Mengen, da brauch ich keinen Bezug zu einer bestimmten Menge.



Du hast einen falschen Mengenbegriff. Der Begriff „Menge“ sagt nichts darüber aus, welche Elemente sie beinhaltet. Die Menge aller Mengen, von der du redest, ist schon eine spezielle Menge, von der hier überhaupt nicht die Rede ist. Wir reden hier nur von der Menge alles möglichen und der alles wirklichen.



> Also wenn ich sage das Gott existiert sobald ich ihn mir denke, dann ist er wirklich, da der Gedanke existent ist. Materiell-wirklich wird Gott dadurch noch lange nicht, da er nur erdacht ist.



Genau das. Wenn du Gott denkst, dann existiert Gott als Element der Menge alles von dir gedachten, bzw. er ist _wirklich_, und zwar in Bezug auf die Menge alles gedachten, richtig. Der oGB beansprucht aber Gottes Existenz für die materielle Welt.

Anm.: Wenn ich hier von allem wirklichen rede, dann meine ich damit alles, was in unserer materiellen Gegenstandswelt ist; also „wirklich“ wie in „so wirklich, wie der PC, vor dem ich sitze“ oder „so wirklich, wie die Finger, mit denen ich tippe“.


----------



## Meinereiner (25. Januar 2006)

TheChicky am 25.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 25.01.2006 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wissenserweiterung z.B.


----------



## Meinereiner (25. Januar 2006)

aph am 25.01.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit der Beweisführung aber ein noch viel größeres Problem: Warum überhaupt sollte man anfangen, sich etwas zu denken, als das nichts Größeres gedacht werden kann? Hier wird Gott kurzerhand als ein solches definiert, mit dem Ziel, ihn durch Nachdenken zu beweisen. Aber erst dadurch, dass jemand anfängt, darüber nachzudenken, welche Eigenschaften dieses Größte im Vergleich zu anderen Existenzen hat, und die von dir genannte Beweisführung durchdenkt, erst dadurch erhält es seine Existenz. Oder im Umkehrschluss: Wenn niemand anfinge, darüber nachzudenken, würde es nicht zwingend existieren. Wie aber kann etwas existieren, dessen Voraussetzung das Nachdenken über es ist?



Das ist halt das Ding, das jedem aufstößt, der diesen Beweis liest. Wie kann aus einem bloßen Begriff eines Dinges dessen Existenz folgen? Dagegen hat man eben eingewendet, dass Existenz keine Eigenschaft sei, dass sie also mit dem Begriff eines Dinges überhaupt nichts zu tun habe.

Eine Konzeption ist, Existenzaussagen als Aufforderungen zu verstehen. Der Satz „Pegasus existiert (in unserer Welt)“ ist demnach nicht als Behauptung zu lesen – „x hat die Eigenschafen, die Pegasus besitzt und außerdem die der Existenz“ –, sondern als Befehl: „Gehe nach draußen, schaue dich um und du wirst etwas finden, dass diejenigen Eigenschaften besitzt, die Pegasus hat!“

Diese Konzeption hat allerdings auch so ihre Problemchen und darum steht auch schon wieder eine neue in den Startlöchern. Dass Existenz allerdings keine Eigenschaft ist, darin sind sich alle einig.


----------



## aph (25. Januar 2006)

TheChicky am 25.01.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich zum Startposting direkt eig. noch nichts gesagt habe. (bisher lauter Off-topic gespamme *g*):
> Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn die Schöpfungsgeschichte in der Schule entsprechend der Wissenschaft erklärt wird, solange es nicht als die einzig richtige Wahrheit hingestellt wird und alle (ernstzunehmenden) Religionen ihren Senf gleichwertig hinzugeben dürfen.
> Jeder soll sich seine Wahrheit intuitiv herauspicken dürfen.



Wieso sollte das in der Schule behandelt werden? Und wieso wissenschaftlich? Von mir aus in Ethik oder Geschichte, Kultur oder Philosophie, aber nicht in den naturwissenschaftichen Fächern.


----------



## aph (25. Januar 2006)

TheChicky am 25.01.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Du lehnst quasi Autos eher ab als den zum fahren benötigten Motor???
> Das check ich nicht ganz...  PS: Wie kann man was ablehnen, was nach eigenem Bekunden gar nicht existiert? Und wieso denkt man, es diesbzgl besser zu wissen als die restlichen 99.99% aller Menschen, obwohl der Glaube an KEINEN Gott ebenso ein Glaube ist, der nicht bewiesen werden kann? Wie auch?



Es sind nicht nur 0,01%, die nicht an Gott glauben. Und im übrigen musst du mir nicht unterstellen, dass ich daran glaube, dass es keinen Gott gibt, sondern ich glaube nicht daran, dass es einen gibt. Das ist ein Unterschied. Ich würde selbst dann nicht an einen Gott glauben, wenn ich noch nie davon gehört hätte, dass es einen geben könnte und andere an ihn glauben. Ich habe es so gesehen gar nicht nötig, an die Nichtexistenz von etwas zu glauben oder es gar beweisen zu wollen. Diese Bringschuld liegt bei denen, die an etwas glauben.


----------



## DJDC (25. Januar 2006)

aph am 25.01.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 25.01.2006 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut korrekt


----------



## Julkorn (26. Januar 2006)

Also ich halte hier von diesen Diskussionen auch nichts. Auf der Seite, die ich oben gepostet habe, http://www.messianicassociation.org/a-lj-god.htm , steht alles, was es am Ende zum Thema "Gottesbeweis" zu sagen gibt. Daneben gibt es nur die persönlichen Zeugenaussagen derer, die an Jesus glauben und Erfahrungen machen. Das sind aber keine "Beweise", sondern nur Zeugenaussagen, die man ohne Probleme relativieren kann.

Aber nun noch mal was @topic: 

http://www.eco.freedom.org/el/20051001/chong.shtml

Why we fight.


----------



## Julkorn (26. Januar 2006)

Okay, es gibt so ein paar Äußerungen in dem Text, die ich so nicht unterschreiben kann. Ich hab den erst zu Ende gelesen, nachdem ich das hier gepostet hab. Z.B. daß Hitler Christ war und daß auch 5-6 Mil. Christen in den Kzs umgekommen waren und so. Davon möchte ich mich distanzieren. Ich denke aber, daß das eher ein wenig Pauschalisierung und Unwissenheit ist, als Rechtsextremismus. Fakt ist zwar, daß Christen in den KZs umgekommen sind. Bonhoeffer ist nur ein Beispiel. Aber die Zahl wird nicht so extrem groß sein. Ich glaube als Christen werden hier alle gesehen, die nicht explizit einer anderen Religion angehören.
Aber um diese Teile des Textes geht es mir auch gar nicht. Es geht mir darum, wo er darstellt, warum und wofür Amerika kämpft.
Andere Fragen, ob eine Niederlage Amerikas wirklich so extreme Folgen hätte, daß quasi die ganze Welt von den Islamisten erobert würde, finde ich auch etwas holzschnittartig. Das kann man differenzierter sehen. Und daß Spanien bereits "finished" wäre, sehe ich auch so nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß eine akute Bedrohung Spanien selbstverständlich wieder zum Widerstand bewegen würde. Und die Aussagen über Frankreich sind auch etwas schwierig.
Aber der Tendenz nach sehe ich das so, daß Amerika eben genau wie der Mann sagt, nicht einfach nach Hause gehen kann und dann ist Ruhe. Der Krieg wird Amerika aufgedrängt. Und wenn Amerika verliert, wer sollte dann noch gegen die Terroristen gewinnen können?
Denn auch wir hier in Deutschland würden irgendwann an die Reihe kommen. Daher sage ich, daß die Amerikaner tatsächlich für uns kämpfen und für uns sterben. Und ich hoffe, daß sich eines Tages all diejenigen für ihre Undankbarkeit schämen werden, die sich heute großspurig gegen Amerika stellen.


----------



## aph (26. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 26.01.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Tendenz nach sehe ich das so, daß Amerika eben genau wie der Mann sagt, nicht einfach nach Hause gehen kann und dann ist Ruhe. Der Krieg wird Amerika aufgedrängt.



Hachja, das arme Amerika, dem ständig ein Krieg nach dem anderen aufgedrängt wird. Da kommen mir die Tränen. Aber da ist es ja nur fair, dass seine Wirtschaft und seine Bonzen extrem gut an den Kriegen verdienen. So gleicht sich das Leid wieder etwas aus, das die Welt über das gebeutelte Land Gottes bringt.

Ist aber offtopic.

PS: Der von dir gelinkte Text, besonders die Passagen über Hitler, Spanien und Frankreich, sind absoluter Schwachsinn. Aber auch die gesamte Absicht hinter dem Text ist volksverhetzend. Wir sollten nicht die Religionen zum Feindbild machen, sondern die Armut.


----------



## Elvis44 (26. Januar 2006)

aph am 26.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Julkorn am 26.01.2006 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da kann ich nur "Das Imperium der Schande" von Jean Ziegler empfehlen! Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Bücher, um mal veranschaulicht zu bekommen, warum und wieso viele Menschen in Armut leben müssen.
...unabhängig von Religion.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Januar 2006)

Religion und Staat geben sich seit jeher in den USA, auch wenn sie offiziell getrennt (!) sind, die Klinke in die Hand.
Das ganze US-Sendungsbewusstsein wird seit ihrer Gründung von vor über 200 Jahren mal mehr, mal weniger stark durch tiefreligiöse Ansichten bestärkt.

Zitat aus der US-Nationalhymne:

_Oh, thus be it ever when free men shall stand,
Between their loved homes and the war's desolation;
*Blest with vict'ry and peace, may the heav'n-rescued land*
Praise the Power that has made and preserved us as a nation.
*Then conquer we must, when our cause is just*,
And this be our motto: "In God is our trust";
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave."_

Obwohl es immer wieder US-Regierungen gegeben hat, die sich vorwiegend auf innenpolitische konzentriet haben, verfolgen konservative Kräfte in den USA schon immer das Ziel, eine "amerikanische" Welt zu schaffen, mit amerikanischen Wertevorstellungen von Demokratie und Freiheit.

Interessant hierzu ist folgende Literatur: Detlev Junker, "Power and Mission - Was Amerika antreibt"

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Julkorn (26. Januar 2006)

aph am 26.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [Hachja, das arme Amerika, dem ständig ein Krieg nach dem anderen aufgedrängt wird. Da kommen mir die Tränen. Aber da ist es ja nur fair, dass seine Wirtschaft und seine Bonzen extrem gut an den Kriegen verdienen. So gleicht sich das Leid wieder etwas aus, das die Welt über das gebeutelte Land Gottes bringt.



Du lenkst mit dem Wecken des Neid-Faktors, mit dem simplizierenden Verweis auf den bösen "Bonzen" und mit der pseudo-argumentatorischen Polemik das Augenmerk von den offensichtlich unsinnigen Aussagen und Verallgemeinerungen ab.

1. Tatsache ist, daß Amerika angegriffen wurde in einer Weise, auf die man reagieren muß, um eine Wiederholung für die Zukunft zu verhindern.
2. Tatsache ist, daß die Motive der Angreifer aus einer Form des Islam im Sinne einer bestimmten Auslegung des Koran entspringen und nicht in etwas begründet sind, was bestimmte, einzelne Amerikaner oder bestimmte, einzelne amerikanische Regierungen getan haben oder getan haben sollen. Die Ziele dieser Personen, die einer bestimmten Form des islamischen Glaubens anhängen, sind auch gegen alle anderen Länder gerichtet, die nicht mit dieser bestimmten Form des islamischen Glaubens konform sind. Amerika ist nur das erste Land auf der Liste.
2. Tatsache ist, daß die Soldaten im Irak, deren Angehörige und fast 100% der Amerikaner nicht am Krieg verdienen.
3. Tatsache ist natürlich auch, daß die Rüstungsindustrie an den gestiegenen Rüstungsausgaben verdient. Aber diese bösen "Bonzen" machen keinen meßbaren prozentualen Anteil am amerikanischen Volk  aus. Und es ist fraglich, ob diese bösen "Bonzen" einen nennenswerten Einfluß auf die Entscheidungen der Regierung Bush haben oder hatten. Bloße Vermutungen oder Unterstellungen reichen mir nicht.

Alle diese Gedanken gehen mir durch den Kopf, wenn ich solche kurzen Polemiken lese. Du solltest versuchen, Deine Meinung begründeter und korrekter zu formulieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 26.01.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Tatsache ist, daß die Motive der Angreifer aus einer Form des Islam im Sinne einer bestimmten Auslegung des Koran entspringen und nicht in etwas begründet sind, was bestimmte, einzelne Amerikaner oder bestimmte, einzelne amerikanische Regierungen getan haben oder getan haben sollen. Die Ziele dieser Personen, die einer bestimmten Form des islamischen Glaubens anhängen, sind auch gegen alle anderen Länder gerichtet, die nicht mit dieser bestimmten Form des islamischen Glaubens konform sind. Amerika ist nur das erste Land auf der Liste.



Nenn' doch die Wahabiten beim Namen.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Julkorn (26. Januar 2006)

aph am 26.01.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten nicht die Religionen zum Feindbild machen, sondern die Armut.



Fang bei Dir selber an und gib einem Obdachlosen Geld oder hilf ihm anderweitig.


----------



## aph (26. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 26.01.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 1., 2., 3., 4.  Tatsache ist, daß ...



Ich sehe keiner dieser angeblichen Tatsachen als Tatsachen an, sondern als widerlegbare Meinungen. Was ich mit meinem Zynismus klarstellen wollte ist, dass wenn ein Land sehr gut an Kriegen verdient (und das tut die Mehrheit der US-Amerikaner, deshalb wählen sie ja Bush), dann ist es naiv zu glauben, seine Politiker wollen all diese Kriege eigentlich gar nicht. Das ist mehr als lächerlich.

Wenn du wirklich wissen willst, was die US-Politik antreibt, dann lies die hier von anderen genannten Bücher oder guck dir den neuen Doku-Film "Why We Fight" an, der demnächst in die Kinos kommt. (Hier ein Link der darüber berichtet. Da hast du mehr als Vermutungen und Unterstellungen, sondern glasklare Zusammenhänge. Schau dir einfach den Film an oder leb weiter mit Scheuklappen. Letzteres ist sicher einfacher für dich.)


Aber lass uns wieder über Gott reden. 

Zum US vs. Islam Thema können wir anderswo noch genug labern.


----------



## Julkorn (26. Januar 2006)

aph am 26.01.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lass uns wieder über Gott reden.



Worüber möchtest Du da reden? Zum Thema Gottesbeweis ist denke ich alles gesagt. Es gibt da (zur Zeit) keinen zwingenden Beweis. Der letzte Schritt zu Gott ist ein Glaubensschritt. Aber wenn man glaubt, dann erfährt man Gottes Herrlichkeit. (Joh. 11,40) 
Es ist einfach so: Gott hat diesen Weg, nämlich den Glauben, als Weg dazu bestimmt, ihn zu erkennen. Wenn Du dann aber sagst: Nein, ich will es aber anders haben, nämlich so und so, dann sagt Gott Dir: Das wird Dir nicht gegeben werden. (Mt. 12,39)


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (26. Januar 2006)

Julkorn am 26.01.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Worüber möchtest Du da reden? Zum Thema Gottesbeweis ist denke ich alles gesagt. Es gibt da (zur Zeit) keinen zwingenden Beweis. Der letzte Schritt zu Gott ist ein Glaubensschritt. Aber wenn man glaubt, dann erfährt man Gottes Herrlichkeit. (Joh. 11,40)
> Es ist einfach so: Gott hat diesen Weg, nämlich den Glauben, als Weg dazu bestimmt, ihn zu erkennen. Wenn Du dann aber sagst: Nein, ich will es aber anders haben, nämlich so und so, dann sagt Gott Dir: Das wird Dir nicht gegeben werden. (Mt. 12,39)





Ich will einen Menschen umbringen!
Gott will das nicht
Gott hindert mich dran???
- NEIN -

Vielleicht habe ich das auch falsch interpretiert , aber meiner Meinung nach ist das....SCHWACHSINN...

Genauso wie:
"Die Erde liegt in Gottes Hand"

Wahrscheinlich hat er sie irgendwo hingelegt und holt sich mit der Hand jetzt einen Runter ... oder er wollte die Erde zerstören... kann auch sein.


----------



## TBrain (26. Januar 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 26.01.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht habe ich das auch falsch interpretiert



Ja genau das ist es


----------



## crackajack (27. Januar 2006)

TheChicky am 25.01.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 25.01.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich baue mir nur lieber ein eigenes Auto.  Ob ich da jetzt auf Otto/Dieselmotor oder Elektromotor setze oder vielleicht einfach mit dem Fahrrad weiterfahre ist eig. noch immer nicht endgültig entschieden. (soweit man bei Glaube von entscheiden sprechen kann)


> Wie kann man was ablehnen, was nach eigenem Bekunden gar nicht existiert?


Ablehnen ist vielleicht das falsche Wort und ob er existiert weiß ich nicht, ich sage ja gar nicht das es ausgeschlossen ist, das er existiert.
Es gibt einige Menschen die an Gott glauben und denen will ich diesen auch nicht nehmen.


> Und wieso denkt man, es diesbzgl besser zu wissen als die restlichen 99.99% aller Menschen,


Ja sicher 99,99% aller Menschen wissen das Gott existiert.  

Aber mal eine kleine Rechnung warum mir der Motor immer noch eher zusagt wie das komplette Auto:
Nehmen wir mal die fünf größten Religionen. Teilen wir die Welt auf. 20% der Menschheit für jeden.
Eine sieht nicht zwingend eine Gottesfigur vor, aber kann auch mit einer leben. (Buddhismus)
Die kath./evangel. Kirche setzt auf den dreifaltigen Gott und sagt das ist der einzig Richtige.
Das Judentum sagt Jahwe ist der Richtige. nix da dreifaltig
Der Islam nennt ihn wiederum Allah.
So jetzt wird es eig. ein Lotteriespiel.
Wo steige ich ein? (In erster Linie: Wo werde ich geboren?)
Beim größten Verein mit 40% (die kath. und ev. zusammen) oder nehm ich die beiden 20er oder den wo ich nicht unbedingt einen Gott haben muss?
Wenn Gott existiert, wieso gibt es soviele "falsche" Glaubensrichtungen? Wieso sind die regional so zusammenhängend entstanden? Wenn es nur einen richtigen Gott gäben würde, müsste er nicht überall derselbe Gott sein? Jaja, sind Fehler des "freien" Menschen in der Interpretation des Wort Gottes.
Ist Gott Rassist, weil er so Abgrenzungen in der Menschheit zulässt?
Und was macht der Mensch wenn mal Außerirdische mit ihren "richtigen" Religionen vorbeischauen oder wir extraterrestrisches Leben finden.....außerirdisches Leben ist ja mehr als wahrscheinlich und wenn dann die Figuren vor uns stehen, werden einige ihr "kann nichts größeres gedacht" werden sehr schnell überdenken müssen.

Und darum sind Religionen mit Gott Schrottautos. Sicher sind viele Aussagen/Grundsätze der Kirchen erstrebenswert, aber sie schnüren den Menschen gerade in Glaubensfragen ein.
Nach meiner persönlichen Definition von Gott glaub ich ja an ihn, aber wie die genau lautet, kann ich nicht mal selbst sagen. Muss ich jetzt Diesel oder Benzin einfüllen?  


> > Jeder soll sich seine Wahrheit intuitiv herauspicken dürfen.
> 
> 
> Zustimmung!
> Aber ich möcht mich lieber nicht mehr an dieser *Diskussion* beteiligen, ich hab schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, das *bringt nix*.


  
Sicher bringt das was.
Ich bin sehr an Meinungen interessiert, die meiner widersprechen.
So kann ich mir eine neue "bessere" eigene Meinung bilden.
Wenn jeder diesselbe Meinung hätte, dann kann ich gleich Selbstgespräche führen.



			
				aph am 25.01.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 25.01.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich was anderes gesagt?
Wie man das Fach nennt, ist mir im Endeffekt egal.
Es sollen halt nur verschiedene Wahrheiten präsentiert werden, solange keine davon widerlegt werden kann und sie die andere Wahrheit nicht als falsch/ widerlegt hinstellt.
Und wieso nicht in einer Schule?
Für was wird Musik in einer Schule unterrichtet? Ich kann doch zum lokalen Musikverein gehen. Für was Geografie? Ich kann doch die Welt selbst bereisen..... es ist Allgemeinbildung. Was ich dann für mein Leben "brauche", ist eine andere Frage.
Du sagts ja selbst du kannst Gott nicht widerlegen, also warum soll seine Geschichte nicht genauso erzählt werden dürfen, wie die auch noch mit Lücken behaftete wissentschaftliche Version? So wie ich das sehe wird von den Religionen Gott doch nur in jede Lücke reingesetzt.




			
				Meinereiner am 25.01.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 25.01.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe das anscheiend anders oder falsch.  
Mit unendlich vielen kleinen Kreisen wollte ich andeuten, dass unsere/menschliche Wirklichkeit ein kleiner Kreis ist. Jede außerirdische Rasse nimmt eine andere Wirklichkeit wahr. Und wenn ich ganz lusitg bin sage ich auch noch jeder Stein, jede Pflanze usw. hat auch eine eigene Wirklichkeit. Außerdem würde ich sagen die Wirklichkeit die in einem schwarzen Loch ist ist auch noch ein kleiner Kreis. Vor dem Menschen gab es eine Wirklichkeit. usw.


> > Also wieso sollen die nicht identisch sein?
> 
> 
> Wenn die Menge alles möglichen identisch wäre mit der Menge alles wirklichen, dann könnte man daraus schlussfolgern, dass alles, was möglich sei, auch wirklich sei. Das ist aber völliger Unsinn. Nur weil es _möglich_ ist, dass morgen die Welt untergeht, geht sie ja nicht _wirklich_ morgen unter (spätestens morgen werden wir es wissen).


Heute ist der morgige Untergang von der Welt theoretisch möglich.
Aber wenn die Welt dann doch nicht untergeht, dann war es praktisch nie möglich. (alles ist vorherbestimmt) Von mir aus existiert jede Möglichkeit in einem Paralleluniversum, aber dann gibt es noch immer gleich viel wirkliches wie mögliches.


> > Und Menge ist bei mir Summe aller Mengen, da brauch ich keinen Bezug zu einer bestimmten Menge.
> 
> 
> Du hast einen falschen Mengenbegriff. Der Begriff „Menge“ sagt nichts darüber aus, welche Elemente sie beinhaltet. Die Menge aller Mengen, von der du redest, ist schon eine spezielle Menge, von der hier überhaupt nicht die Rede ist. Wir reden hier nur von der Menge alles möglichen und der alles wirklichen
> Anm.: Wenn ich hier von allem wirklichen rede, dann meine ich damit alles, was in unserer materiellen Gegenstandswelt ist; also „wirklich“ wie in „so wirklich, wie der PC, vor dem ich sitze“ oder „so wirklich, wie die Finger, mit denen ich tippe“.


Und ich eben nicht mehr.
Wirklich ist für dich nur etwas das wahrnehmbar ist. Nur was ist Wahrnehmung? Jede Wahrnehmung hat doch der Mensch allein definiert.
Ich beschränk mich da jetzt nicht auf vom Menschen direkt oder indirekt wahrnehmbar. Ein Baum nimmt eine Kraft auch wahr. Wenn z.B. der Wind stark genug ist, reißt sie ihn aus der Erde. Da muss kein Mensch dabeistehen, der es "wirklich" wahrnimmt.
Irgendwie komm ich zu dem Schluss das Punkt 2 auch in der korrigierten Version nicht passt.
Ich kann mir Gott nicht denken, da Gott nur durch sich selbst erdacht werden kann. (Alles vom Menschen erdachte ist im menschlichem Denken begrenzt.)



> > Also wenn ich sage das Gott existiert sobald ich ihn mir denke, dann ist er wirklich, da der Gedanke existent ist. Materiell-wirklich wird Gott dadurch noch lange nicht, da er nur erdacht ist.
> 
> 
> Genau das. Wenn du Gott denkst, dann existiert Gott als Element der Menge alles von dir gedachten, bzw. er ist _wirklich_, und zwar in Bezug auf die Menge alles gedachten, richtig. Der oGB beansprucht aber Gottes Existenz für die materielle Welt.


Das sehe ich nicht so.
Wo steht in dem oGB irgendwas von Gott soll materiell sein? So als angreifbares/ sichtbares/ hörbares Wesen im herkömmlichen/ wissentschaftlichen Sinn?
Es soll das größte/ beste gedachte Dingens sein. Muss das materiell sein?
Aber wenn eine Gedanke an Gott eig. nur von meiner Hirnmaterie aus ihn wirklich werden lässt, dann existiert er doch in gewisser Hinsicht materiell. Psychisch gestört könnte man das auch nennen.  
Wobei ich aber wieder beim Materialismus wäre.

Wie lautet der Originaltext von dem Beweis? (auf Latein kann ich verzichten) Wegen materiell. Wer sagt das materiell sein eine wichtige Eigenschaft des oGB wäre?


Warum versuch ich mir überhaupt über den oGB den Kopf zu zermartern???
Den Beweis hat ja ElNonsk schon sehr mit Selbstzweifeln präsentiert. (das Gaunilo Ding war natürlich Käse.)
Wenn das alles von ElNonsk war, ist das für einen "Profigläubigen" eig. dürftig.

Da bleibt am Ende nur: Glauben heißt nichts wissen.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

[Nur so nebenbei *g*:
Wie crackajack ja selbst bewiesen hat, gibt es sehr wohl eine Unzahl an Gottesbeweisen. Vor ca. 10-20 Forumsseiten wollte man mir noch weismachen, dass es gar keine gäbe *g*]
Zum ontologischen Beweis von Canterbury werde ich wohl nichts mehr schreiben (Meinereiner hat mir da genügend Arbeit abgenommen *g*). Vermutlich krankt dieser Beweis an der gleichen Beschränkung, die auch der Mathematik zu eigen ist: Es gelingt nicht, die Brücke in die Wirklichkeit zu schlagen, ohne die Allgemeingültigkeit des Beweises zu verlieren.
Am einfachsten zu widerlegen, ist er eben mit dem Einwand, dass Existenz keine Eigenschaft ist. Da ihr aber anscheinend lieber den komplizierteren Weg wählt, lass ich euch ruhig weiterdiskutieren    Bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt.

b) Der physikalische Gottesbeweis
Von den klassischen Gottesbeweisen gehören die "Fünf Wege der Gotteserkenntnis" des Thomas von Aquin in diesen Bereich. Ausgehend von realen Beobachtungen (Bewegung, Zielgerichtetheit, Ursache-Wirkung...) bietet er eine Erklärung an. Zunächst nur eine Hypothese, aber Thomas ist sich ziemlich sicher, das es keine andere mögliche Erklärung gibt. Damit hätte er also einen physikalischen (nach Kant kosmologischen) Beweis erbracht.

Die „5 Wege Gotteserkenntnis“ des Thomas von Aquin sind stark vom „Gottesverständnis“ des Aristoteles geprägt.
Ich gehe hier mal vom „ersten Weg“ Thomas von Aquins aus.
"Antwort: Es gibt fünf Wege, das Dasein Gottes zu beweisen."
A. Ausgangspunkt: Die empirische Tatsache der Bewegung
"Der erste und nächstliegende (manifestior) Weg geht von der Bewegung aus. Es ist nämlich gewiss und steht durch Sinneswahrnehmung fest, dass es in dieser Welt Bewegung gibt."
B. Prämisse I: Kausalprinzip
"Alles aber, was in Bewegung ist, wird durch etwas anderes bewegt."
1. Erklärung des Bewegungsbegriffs:
a) zu „in Bewegung sein“: "Denn in Bewegung ist etwas nur, sofern es sich in Möglichkeit (in potentia) hinsichtlich dessen befindet, woraufhin es in Bewegung ist."
b) zu „bewegen“: "Etwas bewegt aber, sofern es in Wirklichkeit (actu) ist. Bewegen ist nämlich nichts anderes, als etwas aus der Möglichkeit in die Wirklichkeit überführen."
2. Formulierung des Kausalprinzips:
"Aus der Möglichkeit kann etwas aber nicht in die Wirklichkeit überführt werden außer durch etwas, das in Wirklichkeit ist.
Zum Beispiel macht ein der Wirklichkeit nach Heißes - wie etwa das Feuer - das Holz, das der Möglichkeit nach heiß ist, zu einem wirklich Heißen und bewegt und ändert es dadurch."
3. Ausschluss der Selbstbewegung:
"Es ist aber nicht möglich (possibile), dass etwas in ein und derselben Hinsicht zugleich in Wirklichkeit und in Möglichkeit ist, sondern nur in verschiedener Hinsicht.
Was nämlich der Wirklichkeit nach heiß ist, kann nicht zugleich der Möglichkeit nach heiß sein; wohl ist es zugleich der Möglichkeit nach kalt.
Also ist es unmöglich, dass etwas in derselben Hinsicht und auf dieselbe Weise bewegend und bewegt ist oder sich selbst bewegt.
Es muss daher alles, was in Bewegung ist, durch etwas anderes bewegt werden."
B. Prämisse II: Ausschluß eines unendlichen Regresses
"Wenn also das, wovon etwas bewegt wird, in Bewegung ist, so muß es auch selbst von einem anderen bewegt werden, und dieses wiederum von einem anderen. So kann man aber nicht ins Unendliche fortgehen, weil es dann kein erstes Bewegendes und infolgedessen überhaupt nichts gäbe, das etwas anderes bewegt. Denn die Sekundärbeweger bewegen ja nur kraft ihres Bewegtwerdens durch einen Erstbeweger.
Zum Beispiel bewegt der Stock nur dadurch, daß er von der Hand bewegt wird.
Also gelangt man mit Notwendigkeit zu einem Erstbeweger, der von niemandem bewegt wird."
C. Theologische Interpretation der Schlußfolgerung
"Und diesen erkennen alle als Gott".

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung (ich hoffe es stimmt so *g*; den „zweiten Weg“ integriere ich noch, da er dem „ersten ziemlich ähnelt“):

Der erste Gottesbeweis von Thomas (Bewegungsbeweis):
1 Es existiert etwas, das sich bewegt
2 Alles, was sich bewegt, wird von etwas anderem bewegt
3 Das kann aber unmöglich so ins Unendliche fortgehen
4 Daher: es existiert ein erstes Bewegtes

Der zweite Gottesbeweis von Thomas (Kausalitätsbeweis):
1 Es existiert etwas, was verursacht [bewirkt] ist
2 Alles, was verursacht ist, ist von etwas anderem verursacht
3 Es ist aber unmöglich, bei den Wirkursachen so ins Unendliche fortzugehen
4 Daher: es existiert eine erste Ursache

Hier geht’s zum Originaltext mit deutscher Übersetzung:
http://12koerbe.de/pan/st1qu2.htm#prima

Die Begrenztheit der physikalischen Gottesbeweise war natürlich auch Thomas von Aquin bewusst. Er versuchte auch nicht, mit seinen "Beweisen" jemanden zum Glauben zu zwingen.
Es ging ihm lediglich darum, zu zeigen, dass der Glaube an Gott kein blinder Entschluss ist (wie z.B. der Glaube an kleine, fliegende Elefanten), sondern vernünftig ist. Nicht die Überzeugung der Atheisten, sondern die Rechtfertigung, dass der Glaube an Gott vor dem Verstand verantwortbar ist, ist Ziel der "Beweise".
Die Gottesbeweise des Thomas von Aquin waren und sind nur Präambeln des Glaubens, nicht Voraussetzung desselben.

Ein Beweis, der einen Menschen, der eine Theorie nicht akzeptieren will, dazu zwingt, seine Position aufzugeben, gibt es weder in der Theologie noch in der Physik oder anderen Naturwissenschaften. (Auch Einstein hat sich zeit seines Lebens gegen die Quantentheorie gesträubt, obwohl die Beweislast erdrückend war - er wollte nicht glauben, deshalb tat er es auch nicht. -> habe ich ja bereits geschrieben *g*)

Verabschieden wir uns also grundsätzlich von dieser unrealistischen Vorstellung. Wer behauptet: "Ich glaube erst, wenn Du es mir beweisen hast..." erwartet, von einem Beweis in die Knie gezwungen zu werden; aber da kann er lange warten.

In London trifft sich alle paar Jahre die «Flat-Earth-Society», eine Gruppe anerkannter, aber etwas spleeniger Forscher, die regelmäßig neue Beweise dafür zusammentragen, dass die Erde doch nur eine Scheibe ist; und auf der anderen Seite die Beweise zerpflücken, die auf eine Kugelgestalt der Erde schließen lassen.
Diese "Projekt" ist zwar eher als Satire zu verstehen. Aber es zeigt, dass auch in der Naturwissenschaft niemand durch Beweise in die Knie gezwungen wird: Wir sind immer frei, eine Hypothese anzunehmen oder abzulehnen, ohne unseren Verstand zu verleugnen.

Auch in den Naturwissenschaften heißt es: "Ich will Dir wohl glauben, zeige mir also, was für und was gegen Deine These spricht..."

Auf der Ebene der Naturwissenschaften ist eine Erkenntnis, dass es so etwas wie ein geistiges Prinzip geben muss (das wir Christen dann Gott nennen), durchaus möglich. Wir sprechen deshalb von einer natürlichen Erkennbarkeit Gottes (oder, korrekter, von der natürlichen Offenbarung). 


[Noch einmal nur so nebenbei *gg*
@crackajack:
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du eine ganz falsche Auffassung vom (christlichen) Gott hast. Gott ist nicht einfach Lückenbüßer für all das, was die Naturwissenschaften bis jetzt noch nicht aufklären konnten. Dann wären wir genau da, wovon sich das Christentum von Anfang an distanziert hat: Der Mythologisierung des Glaubens.
Die Griechen (eher das "einfache" Volk -> mir widerstrebt aber dieser Begriff ungemein) und vor allem die Ägypter hatten diesen mythologischen Glauben und waren sich dessen z. T. auch bewusst. Zeus war der Blitzeschleuderer, der höchste Gott (sehen wir mal von Uranos und Kronos ab) und interessierte sich stark für schöne sterbliche Frauen *g*.
Dieser antromorphe und mythologische Götterglaube wurde, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, von Xenophanes von Kolophon kritisiert. Dazu einige Zitate:
"Die Afrikaner behaupten, ihre Götter seien stumpfnasig und schwarz, die Thraker meinen, sie seien blauäugig und blond." Und: "Die Menschen nehmen an, die Götter seien geboren, sie trügen Kleider, hätten Stimme und Körper - wie sie selbst."
Gott offenbart uns keine naturwissenschaftlichen Daten und Fakten, sondern sein eigenes Wesen, den Sinn unseres Lebens und den Weg, wie wir zum Ziel kommen können. Diese Dinge aber sind in keiner Weise menschlicher Wissenschaft zugänglich und können folglich auch nicht in Konflikt mit der Wissenschaft geraten, können aber auch genauso wenig mit ihr harmonisiert werden. Es handelt sich um transzendente Gegenstände, die alles menschliche Wissen übersteigen.
Es gibt aber gewisse Grenzbereiche, in denen die göttliche Offenbarung Aussagen enthält, die naturwissenschaftlich oder historisch Erforschbares berühren. Hier überschneiden sich gleichsam Glauben und Wissen, hier haben beide einen gemeinsamen Gegenstand und darum auch einen möglichen Konflikt. Hierzu gehören die geschichtlichen Tatsachen, die heilsbedeutsam sind: besonders die Geburt, das Leben, den Tod und die Auferstehung Jesu. Würde die Archäologie z. B. Material finden, das diese geschichtliche Grundlage des christlichen Glaubens aus den Angeln hebt, dann wäre unser Glaube nicht nur in Gefahr, sondern er wäre dadurch zum bloßen Mythos oder Märchen abgestuft, das man nicht ernst nehmen muß. Aber solches Material wurde nie gefunden, sondern ganz im Gegenteil wurden ausschließlich Dokumente entdeckt, die die geschichtlichen Aussagen des Neuen Testamentes sehr gut bestätigen. Wenn dennoch in der Bestseller-Literatur immer wieder auch Gegenteiliges behauptet wird, wie z. B. in dem Buch „Verschlußsache Jesu" von 1991, dann basieren solche Behauptungen auf völlig haltlosen Spekulationen, die allesamt von der seriösen Wissenschaft widerlegt worden sind.


"Wenn aber die Rinder und Pferde und Löwen Hände hätten und mit diesen Händen malen könnten und Bildwerke schaffen wie Menschen, so würden die Pferde die Götter abbilden und malen in der Gestalt von Pferden, die Rinder mit der Figur von Rindern. Sie würden solche Statuen meißeln, die ihrer eigenen Körpergestalt entsprechen."
Der christliche Gott hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun.
]


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Deutsche Übersetzung des Originaltextes (Vorwort):

Summa Theologiae, Teil 1, Untersuchung 2, Artikel 1 
Vorwort, Exposition der Werkgliederung: 
Da also die leitende Absicht dieser heiligen Lehre darin besteht,
die Gotteserkenntnis zu vermitteln,
und dies nicht nur gemäß dem, daß er in sich IST, 
sondern auch gemäß dem, daß er das Prinzip der Dinge und ihr Ziel
und besonders des vernunftbegabten Geschöpfs ist,
wie aufgrund des Gesagten auf der Hand liegt,

werden wir in der Absicht, diese Lehre zu entfalten,
zuerst eine Abhandlung von Gott geben; 
zweitens von der Bewegung des vernunftbegabten Geschöpfs zu Gott hin; 
drittens von Christus, der, gemäß seinem Menschsein,
der Weg für uns ist, Gott anzustreben.

Die Betrachtung über Gott wird aber dreiteilig sein:
Zuerst nämlich werden wir das betrachten, was zu göttlichen Wesenheit gehört; 
zweitens das, was zur Unterscheidung der Personen gehört; 
drittens das, was zum Hervorgehen der Geschöpfe aus ihm selbst gehört.

In Bezug auf die göttliche Wesenheit aber
muß zuerst betrachtet werden, ob Gott IST; 
zweitens, wie er ist, oder vielmehr, wie er nicht IST; 
drittens werden diese Aspekte zu betrachten sein, die zu seinem Wirken gehören,
nämlich Weisheit und Wille und Macht.
In Bezug auf die erste Frage werden drei Teilfragen gestellt:
Erstens, ob es von selbst bekannt sein kann, daß Gott IST; 
zweitens, ob es beweisbar ist; 
drittens, ob Gott IST.
Untersuchung 2, Artikel 1: 
Argument 1: 
Zuerst wird so vorgegangen: 
Es scheint, daß es von selbst bekannt ist, daß Gott IST. 
Jenes nämlich wird von uns als "durch sich bekannt" ausgesagt, 
dessen Erkenntnis uns auf natürliche Weise innewohnt, 
sie es von den ersten Prinzipien offensichtlich ist. 
Aber, wie Johannes Damascenus im Beginn seines Buches sagt: 
"Allen ist eine Erkenntnis der Existenz Gottes auf natürliche Weise eingesät." 
Folglich ist es von selbst bekannt, daß Gott IST. 
Argument 2: 
Außerdem wird von all jenem gesagt, daß es von selbst bekannt ist, 
was unmittelbar, sobald seine Begriffe erkannt sind, erkannt wird, 
was der Philosoph den ersten Beweisprinzipien zurechnet, in Anal. post. 1; 
wenn man nämlich weiß, was das Ganze und was sein Teil ist, 
wird unmittelbar gewußt, daß jedes Ganze größer ist als sein Teil. 
Aber wenn man erkannt hat, was dieser Name "Gott" bezeichnet, 
hat man unmittelbar, daß "Gott IST"; 
man bezeichnet nämlich mit diesem Namen 
"das, in Verhältnis zu dem nichts als größer bezeichnet werden kann"; 
was in der Sache und im Begreifen zugleich ist, ist aber größer, 
als das, was nur im Begreifen ist. 
Weil Gott also, wenn er mit diesem Namen begriffen wird, unmittelbar im Begreifen ist, 
folgt daher, daß er auch in der Sache ist. 
Folglich ist von selbst bekannt, daß Gott IST. 
Argument 3: 
Außerdem ist es von selbst bekannt, daß die Wahrheit IST, 
weil derjenige, der behauptet, es gebe keine Wahrheit, zugibt, das Wahrheit SEI; 
wenn nämlich Wahrheit nicht IST, ist es wahr, daß Wahrheit nicht IST. 
Wenn aber etwas wahr ist, ist notwendig, daß Wahrheit IST. 
Gott aber ist die Wahrheit selbst, 
Jo 14: "Ich bin der Weg, die Wahrheit und das Leben". 
Folglich ist es von selbst bekannt, das Gott IST. 
Einwand: 
Aber dagegen steht: 
Niemand kann das Gegenteil dessen denken, was von selbst bekannt ist, 
wie durch den Philosophen offensichtlich ist, in Metaphysik 4 und in Anal. post. 1, 
in Bezug auf die ersten Beweisprinzipien. 
Gedacht werden aber kann das Gegenteil dessen, was ist "daß er IST ", 
gemäß jenem Vers des Psalms 3: 
"Es sprach der Tor in seinem Herzen: Nicht IST Gott." 
Folglich ist, daß Gott IST, nicht von selbst bekannt. 
Schlüsse: 
Ich antworte: Es muß gesagt werden, 
daß es auf zwei Weisen vorkommen kann, daß etwas von selbst bekannt ist: 
Auf die erste Weise: an sich selbst und nicht für uns; 
auf die zweite Weise: an sich selbst und zugleich für uns. 
Aus dem folgenden Grunde nämlich ist eine Behauptung von selbst bekannt, 
weil das Prädikat in der Bedeutung des Subjekts enthalten ist, 
wie z.B.: "Der Mensch ist ein Lebewesen", 
denn "Lebewesen" gehört zur Bedeutung von "Mensch". 
Wenn also allen bezüglich des Prädikats und des Subjekts bekannt ist, was es sei, 
wird jene Behauptung allen von selbst bekannt sein. 
Wie offenkundig ist in den ersten Beweisprinzipien, 
deren Begriffe etwas Allgemeines sind, was jeder kennt, 
wie "Seiend und nicht Seiend", "Ganzes und Teil" und ähnliches. 
Wenn aber bei einigen nicht bekannt sein sollte 
bezüglich des Prädikats und des Subjekts, was es sei, 
wird zwar die Behauptung, soweit sie an sich selbst ist, von selbst bekannt sein, 
nicht jedoch bei jenen, die das Prädikat und das Subjekt der Behauptung nicht kennen. 
Und daher kommt es, wie Boethius im Buch "De Hebdomadibus" sagt, 
daß einige Allgemeinbegriffe des Bewußtseins auch von selbst bekannt sind, 
aber nur bei den Weisen, 
wie z.B.: "Unkörperliches kann nicht räumlich sein." 
Ich sage folglich, daß diese Behauptung: "Gott IST", 
sofern sie an sich ist, von selbst bekannt ist, 
weil in ihr das Prädikat mit dem Subjekt identisch ist. 
Gott nämlich ist sein SEIN, wie unten offenkundig werden wird. 
Aber weil wir von Gott nicht wissen, was er ist, 
ist er uns nicht von selbst bekannt, 
sondern bedarf des Beweises durch das, 
was mehr in Bezug auf uns selbst bekannt ist 
und weniger in Bezug auf die Natur, etwa durch seine Auswirkungen. 
Widerlegung von Argument 1: 
Zuerst folglich muß gesagt werden, 
daß das Erkennen dessen, daß "Gott IST", 
uns in einer Art Allgemeinbegriff mit einer gewissen Unklarheit 
auf natürliche Weise eingesät ist, 
wie z.B.: "Gott ist die Glückseligkeit des Menschen", 
der Mensch nämlich ersehnt auf natürliche Weise Glückseligkeit, 
und was auf natürliche Weise vom Menschen ersehnt wird, 
wird auch auf natürliche Weise vom Menschen erkannt. 
Aber dies ist nicht einfach "Erkennen, daß Gott IST", 
wie z.B. "zu erkennen, daß er kommt", nicht ist "Peter zu erkennen", 
wenngleich Peter derjenige ist, der da kommt; 
viele nämlich glauben, das vollendete Gut des Menschen, das die Glückseligkeit ist, 
sei der Reichtum, 
einige aber glauben, es seien die Lüste, 
andere aber glauben, es sei sonst irgendetwas. 
Widerlegung von Argument 2: 
Zum zweiten muß gesagt werden, 
daß jener, der zufällig diesen Namen "Gott" hört, 
nicht gleich begreift, daß damit etwas bezeichnet wird, 
"im Verhältnis zu dem nichts als größer gedacht werden kann", 
weil ja einige geglaubt haben, Gott sei "ein Körper". 
Gegeben nämlich, irgendwer begreife, 
daß mit diesem Namen "Gott" das bezeichnet wird, was gesagt wird, 
z.B. "jenes, im Verhältnis zu dem nichts als größer gedacht werden kann", 
so folgt deswegen dennoch nicht, daß er begreife, 
daß dasjenige, was durch den Namen bezeichnet wird, in der Sachwelt sei; 
sondern es folgt nur, daß es in der Auffassung des Verstandes sei. 
Denn es kann nicht argumentiert werden, daß es in der Sache sei, 
solange nicht zugereicht wird, daß etwas in der Sache ist, 
im Verhältnis zu dem nichts als größer gedacht werden kann, 
was eben von denen nicht zugereicht worden ist, 
die den Satz aufstellten: "Gott IST nicht". 
Widerlegung von Argument 3: 
Zum dritten muß gesagt werden, 
daß es im Allgemeinbegrifflichen von selbst bekannt ist, daß Wahrheit IST; 
daß aber eben dies, daß die Erste Wahrheit IST, 
nicht von selbst und zugleich für uns bekannt ist. 
Untersuchung 2, Artikel 2 
Argument 1: 
Zu zweiten wird so vorgegangen: 
Es scheint nicht beweisbar zu sein, daß "Gott IST". 
Daß nämlich "Gott IST", ist ein Glaubensartikel. 
Aber was Sache des Glaubens ist, ist nicht beweisbar, 
weil der Beweis wissen macht, 
Glauben aber hat zum Inhalt, was nicht offensichtlich ist, 
wie durch den Apostel in Hebräerbrief 11,1 offengelegt wurde. 
Folglich ist nicht beweisbar, daß "Gott IST". 
Argument 1: 
Außerdem ist der Mittelbegriff des Beweises das "Was etwas ist"; 
aber von Gott können wir nicht wissen, "was er ist", 
sondern nur, "was er nicht ist", wie Johannes Damascenus sagt. 
Folglich können wir nicht beweisen, daß "Gott IST". 
Argument 3: 
Außerdem: Wenn bewiesen würde, daß "Gott IST", 
ließe sich dies nur aus seinen Wirkungen durchführen. 
Aber seine Wirkungen stehen in keinem angemessenen Verhältnis zu ihm, 
weil er selbst unendlich ist, die Wirkungen aber endlich. 
Endliches steht aber in keinem angemessenen Verhältnis zum Unendlichen. 
Weil also eine Ursache nicht bewiesen werden kann 
an einer Wirkung, die in keinem angemessenen Verhältnis zu ihr steht, 
scheint es, daß nicht bewiesen werden kann, daß "Gott IST". 
Einwand: 
Aber dem steht entgegen, daß der Apostel in Römerbrief 1,20 sagt: 
"Das Unsichtbare Gottes wird erblickt, indem es durch das Geschaffene erkannt wird." 
Aber das geschähe nicht, 
wenn nicht durch das Geschaffene bewiesen werden könnte, das "Gott IST". 
Das Erste nämlich, was von etwas erkannt werden muß, ist: ob es überhaupt "IST". 
Schlüsse: 
Ich antworte, daß gesagt werden muß, 
daß es zwei Beweise gibt: 
Der eine nämlich wird über die Begründung geführt und heißt "Weswegen", 
und dieser läuft auf einfache Weise über die Voraussetzungen. 
Der andere wird über die Wirkung geführt und heißt "Beweis aus dem Weil", 
und dieser läuft über das, was nur für uns Voraussetzung ist, 
weil eine Wirkung uns nämlich handgreiflicher ist als ihre Ursache, 
wir über die Wirkung aber vorschreiten zur Erkenntnis der Ursache. 
Aus jeder Wirkung aber kann bewiesen werden, daß die entsprechende Ursache IST 
(wenn doch ihre Wirkungen bekannter sind für uns), 
weil, indem die Wirkungen von der Ursache abhängen, 
es bei gegebener Wirkung notwendig ist, daß eine Ursache vorher existiert. 
Daher ist "Gott", 
dem gemäß, daß er nicht von selbst und zugleich für uns bekannt ist, 
beweisbar über die Wirkungen, die uns bekannt sind. 
Widerlegung von Argument 1: 
Zuerst muß folglich gesagt werden, 
daß "Gott IST", 
und daß das andere Derartige, 
was durch die natürliche Vernunft von Gott bekannt sein kann, wie in Römerbrief 1 gesagt wird, 
nicht Glaubensartikel, sondern Vorüberlegungen zu den Artikeln darstellt; 
so nämlich setzt der Glaube die natürliche Erkenntnis voraus, 
wie die Gnade die Natur und wie die Vollendung das Vollendbare voraussetzt. 
Nichts hindert dennoch, daß jenes, das durch sich selbst beweisbar und wißbar ist, 
von einem anderen als glaubbar aufgenommen wird, der den Beweis nicht annimmt. 
Wider


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Deutsche Übersetzung des Originaltextes ("5 Wege zur Gotteserkenntis")

*1. Beweisgang*
Der erste und handgreiflichere Beweisgang ist einer, 
der von Seiten der Bewegung bzw. Veränderung genommen wird. 
Es ist nämlich gewiß und steht sinnlich erfahrbar fest, 
daß etwas in dieser Welt bewegt bzw. verändert wird. 
Alles aber, was bewegt bzw. verändert wird, 
wird von einem anderen bewegt bzw. verändert. 
Nichts nämlich wird verändert, wenn nicht dem gemäß, 
daß es in Möglichkeit ist zu jenem, zu dem es verändert wird; 
es verändert aber etwas dem gemäß, daß es in Verwirklichung ist. 
Verändern nämlich ist nichts anderes, als 
"etwas von der Möglichkeit in die Verwirklichung hinauszuführen", 
von der Möglichkeit aber kann nicht etwas in die Verwirklichung zurückgeführt werden, 
es sei denn durch etwas, was in der Verwirklichung besteht, 
wie z.B. das Heiße in Verwirklichung, etwa das Feuer, bewirkt, 
daß das Holz, das erst in der Möglichkeit heiß ist, dann in Verwirklichung heiß ist; 
und dadurch verändert und verwandelt jenes eben dieses. 
Es ist nämlich nicht möglich, 
daß ein und dasselbe zugleich in Verwirklichung und in Möglichkeit ist in gleicher Hinsicht, 
sondern nur in verschiedener Hinsicht; 
was nämlich in Verwirklichung heiß ist, 
kann nicht zugleich in Möglichkeit heiß sein, 
sondern ist nur zugleich kalt in Möglichkeit 
Es ist folglich unmöglich, 
daß in ein und derselben Art und Weise etwas verändernd und verändert sein kann, 
oder daß es sich selbst bewegt bzw. verändert. 
Alles folglich, was verändert wird, muß von einem anderen verändert werden. 
Wenn folglich das, von dem aus verändert wird, selbst verändert wird, 
muß auch es selbst von einem anderen verändert werden 
und jenes wieder von einem anderen. 
Hier aber ist kein Vorschreiten ins Unendliche, 
weil so kein Erstes Bewegendes bzw. Veränderndes wäre; 
und demzufolge gäbe es nichts, was ein anderes bewegte bzw. veränderte, 
weil die zweiten Bewegenden nichts weiter bewegen, 
es sei denn dadurch, daß sie selbst bewegt werden vom Ersten Bewegenden aus, 
wie der Stock nichts bewegt, es sei denn dadurch, daß er von der Hand bewegt wird. 
Folglich ist es notwendig, hinabzuschreiten 
zu einem Ersten Bewegenden bzw. Verändernden, 
das selbst von keinem anderen bewegt bzw. verändert wird, 
und das begreifen alle als "Gott". 
*2. Beweisgang*
Der zweite Beweisgang wird geführt mit der intelligenten Struktur der Wirkursache. 
Wir finden nämlich, daß in der Sinnenwelt eine geordnete Reihe von Wirkursachen statthat; 
dennoch wird nicht vorgefunden und ist auch nicht möglich, 
daß etwas eine Wirkursache seiner selbst sei, 
weil es so früher als es selbst sein müßte, was unmöglich ist. 
Es ist aber nicht möglich, daß man bei den Wirkursachen ins Unendliche vorschreitet, 
weil bei allen aufgereihten Wirkursachen das Erste die Ursache des Mittleren, 
und das Mittlere die Ursache des Letzten ist, 
sei es, daß das Mittlere in mehreren oder nur in einem besteht. 
Wenn aber die Ursache aufgehoben wird, wird die Wirkung mit aufgehoben. 
Folglich wird es, wenn es kein Erstes in den Wirkursachen gibt, 
auch kein Letztes noch Mittleres geben. 
Aber wenn man bei den Wirkursachen ins Unendliche vorschreiten könnte, 
würde es keine Erste Wirkursache geben, 
und so gäbe es weder eine letzte Wirkung noch mittlere Wirkursachen, 
was offensichtlich unlogisch wäre. 
Folglich ist es notwendig, eine Erste Wirkursache zu setzen, 
die alle "Gott" nennen. 
*3. Beweisgang*
Der dritte Beweisgang wird aus dem Möglichen und dem Notwendigen genommen 
und ist solcherart: 
Wir finden nämlich in den Dingen etwas, dem möglich ist, zu SEIN oder nicht zu SEIN, 
weil vorgefunden wird, daß etwas erzeugt wird und zugrundegeht 
und demzufolge die Möglichkeit hat, zu SEIN und nicht zu SEIN. 
Es ist aber unmöglich, daß alles, was es gibt, solcherart ist, 
weil das, dem es möglich ist, nicht zu SEIN, auch irgendwann nicht IST. 
Wenn also allem möglich ist, nicht zu SEIN, war irgendwann Nicht-SEIN in den Dingen. 
Aber wenn dies wahr ist, dann WÄRE auch jetzt nichts, 
weil, was nicht IST, nicht anfängt zu SEIN, es sei denn durch etwas, was IST; 
wenn also nichts SEIEND war, war es unmöglich, daß etwas anfing zu SEIN, 
und so wäre jetzt bloßes Nicht-SEIN,  was offensichtlich unlogisch wäre. 
Folglich ist nicht alles Seiende möglich, 
aber es muß etwas Notwendiges SEIN in den Dingen. 
Alles Notwendige aber hat entweder die Ursache seiner Notwendigkeit von anderem her, 
oder hat sie nicht von anderem her. 
Es ist aber nicht möglich, daß man ins Unendliche vorschreitet bei den Notwendigen, 
die eine Ursache ihrer Notwendigkeit haben, 
so wie dies ja auch nicht bei den Wirkursachen möglich war, wie bewiesen worden ist. 
Folglich ist es notwendig, etwas zu setzen, was von selbst notwendig ist, 
was die Ursache seiner Notwendigkeit nicht von anderem her nimmt, 
aber Ursache der Notwendigkeit für die anderen ist, 
was alle "Gott" nennen. 
*4. Beweisgang*
Der vierte Beweisgang wird genommen aus den Abstufungen, die sich in den Dingen finden. 
Es findet sich nämlich in den Dingen etwas als mehr oder weniger gut, wahr und edel, 
und so auch bezüglich anderer derartiger Beschaffenheiten. 
Aber "mehr" und "weniger" sagt man von Verschiedenen, 
dem gemäß, wie sie sich annähern auf verschiedene Art an etwas, das am meisten so ist, 
wie dasjenige mehr heiß ist, was sich mehr annähert dem am meisten Heißen. 
Es ist also etwas, das das Wahrste und Beste und Edelste ist, 
und demzufolge ein am meisten SEIENDES, 
denn das, was am meisten wahr ist, ist am meisten SEIEND, wie in Metaphysik 2 gesagt wird. 
Was aber ein "am meisten so Beschaffenes" genannt wird in irgendeiner Gattung, 
ist die Ursache all dessen, was jener Gattung angehört, 
wie das Feuer, das am meisten heiß ist, Ursache alles Heißen ist, 
wie in demselben Buch gesagt wird. 
Folglich ist etwas, das allen SEIENDEN Ursache ist 
zu SEIN, und ihrer Gutheit, und jeder beliebigen Vollkommenheit, 
und das nennen wir "Gott".
*5. Beweisgang*
Der fünfte Beweisgang wird genommen aus der Steuerung der Dinge. 
Wir sehen nämlich, daß gewisse Dinge, die der Erkenntnis ermangeln, 
etwa die Naturkörper, 
ins Werk gesetzt sind auf ein Ziel hin, 
was dadurch einleuchtet, 
daß sie immer oder häufiger auf gleiche Art ins Werk gesetzt werden, 
so daß das folgt, was das Beste ist. Daher ist offensichtlich, daß sie nicht zufällig, sondern aus Absicht zum Ziel gelangen. 
Das aber, was keine Erkenntnis hat, strebt nicht nach einem Ziel, 
es sei denn, es ist gelenkt von irgendeinem Erkennenden oder Intelligentem, 
wie der Pfeil vom Schützen. 
Folglich IST ein Intelligentes, 
von dem alle Naturdinge auf ein Ziel zugeordnet werden, 
und das nennen wir "Gott". 
Widerlegung von Argument 1: 
Zum ersten ist folglich zu sagen, daß, 
wie Augustinus in seinen "Handreichungen" sagt, 
Gott, weil er aufs höchste gut ist, 
auf keine Weise zuließe, daß etwas Böses in seinen Werken SEI, 
wenn er nicht so allmächtig und gut wäre, daß er gut handelte auch vom Bösen aus. 
Dies erstreckt sich folglich bis in die unendliche Gutheit Gottes hinein: 
zuzulassen, daß das Böse IST, und aus ihm das Gute hervorzulocken. 
Widerlegung von Argument 2: 
Zum zweiten ist zu sagen, 
daß, weil die Natur auf ein wohlbestimmtes Ziel hin ins Werk gesetzt wird 
aufgrund der Lenkung irgendeines höheren Betätigenden, 
es notwendig ist, dasjenige, was von Natur aus geschieht, 
auch auf Gott zurückzuführen als auf die erste Ursache. 
In gleicher Weise muß man auch das, was aus Vorsatz geschieht, 
auf eine höhere Ursache zurückführen, 
die nicht menschlicher Verstand und Wille sein soll, 
weil diese wandelbar und fehlbar sind; 
Es ist aber notwendig, alles Veränderliche und Fehlbare zurückführen 
auf ein erstes Prinzip, das unveränderlich und von selbst notwendig ist, 
wie bewiesen worden ist.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Zusammenfassung des fünften Gottesbeweises (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege *g*)
Der fünfte Gottesbeweis von Thomas (teleologischer Beweis):
1 Es existieren Dinge, die keine Erkenntnis haben (nämlich Naturkörper) und die auf ein Ziel hin tätig sind [streben]
2 Wenn ein Ding, das keine Erkenntnis hat, auf ein Ziel hin tätig ist [strebt], dann wird es von einem Wesen auf dieses Ziel hin gerichtet
3 Daher: es existiert ein erkennendes Wesen, das alle Naturdinge auf ein Ziel hin richtet


----------



## TheChicky (27. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 25.01.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 25.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und zu welchem Zweck? Na?


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 27.01.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso nicht in einer Schule?
> Für was wird Musik in einer Schule unterrichtet? Ich kann doch zum lokalen Musikverein gehen. Für was Geografie? Ich kann doch die Welt selbst bereisen..... es ist Allgemeinbildung. Was ich dann für mein Leben "brauche", ist eine andere Frage.
> Du sagts ja selbst du kannst Gott nicht widerlegen, also warum soll seine Geschichte nicht genauso erzählt werden dürfen, wie die auch noch mit Lücken behaftete wissentschaftliche Version? So wie ich das sehe wird von den Religionen Gott doch nur in jede Lücke reingesetzt.



Von mir aus in der Schule, im Bereich: Märchen und Mythen der Menschheitsgeschichte. Also am ehesten noch Geschichte oder Deutsch. Von mir aus auch in einem eigenen Fach Philosophie, Ethik, etc.. Aber nicht in den Naturwissenschaften, weil die Schöpfungsgeschichte nun mal gar nicht erst der Versuch einer Wissenschaft ist. Darum geht es in diesem Thread ja. Die Lücken in wissenschaftlichen Theorien sind normal für solche Theorien. Das heißt aber nicht, dass andere, nicht-wissenschaftliche Theorien nur Lücken aufweisen brauchen, damit sie auch eine Berechtigung für den Bio-Unterricht erlangen.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie crackajack ja selbst bewiesen hat, gibt es sehr wohl eine Unzahl an Gottesbeweisen. Vor ca. 10-20 Forumsseiten wollte man mir noch weismachen, dass es gar keine gäbe *g*


Daran hat sich auch nichts geändert. Nur weil jemand "Beweis" auf etwas draufschreibt, ist es noch lange keiner. Er wird es erst dadurch, dass er überzeugend ist. Das war bisher noch keiner hier, deine neuen Texte eingeschlossen.



> Der erste Gottesbeweis von Thomas (Bewegungsbeweis):
> 1 Es existiert etwas, das sich bewegt
> 2 Alles, was sich bewegt, wird von etwas anderem bewegt
> 3 Das kann aber unmöglich so ins Unendliche fortgehen
> ...


Diesen Kausaliätsbeweis hatten wir hier schon mehrfach. Wir können ihn weder widerlegen noch beweisen. Insbesondere Punkt 3 ist jeweils anzuzweifeln, aber auch Punkt 2 ist nicht gesichert.

Aber nehmen wir mal an, es stimmte und es gäbe eine erste Ursache von allem. Was bringt dich zu der Annahme, das wäre "Gott"? Insbesondere der christliche Gott? Geht da die Definition nicht etwas weit, diese eine Ursache hätte einen Bezug zu unserem Willen, zu unserem Leben? Dass sie denken könne und gestalten?
Wie kommst du von diesem physikalischen Beweis zu solch abstrusen Äußerungen wie zB:



> Gott offenbart uns keine naturwissenschaftlichen Daten und Fakten, sondern sein eigenes Wesen, den Sinn unseres Lebens und den Weg, wie wir zum Ziel kommen können. Diese Dinge aber sind in keiner Weise menschlicher Wissenschaft zugänglich und können folglich auch nicht in Konflikt mit der Wissenschaft geraten, können aber auch genauso wenig mit ihr harmonisiert werden. Es handelt sich um transzendente Gegenstände, die alles menschliche Wissen übersteigen.


Was hat das alles mit der "Ursache aller Ursachen" zu tun? Und bitte logisch bewiesen. *g*



> Aber solches Material wurde nie gefunden, sondern ganz im Gegenteil wurden ausschließlich Dokumente entdeckt, die die geschichtlichen Aussagen des Neuen Testamentes sehr gut bestätigen.


Sehe ich anders. Jesus war zwischen seiner Jugend und seinen 30ern nicht in Palästina. Und er war nachdem er vom Kreuze stieg, noch lange Jahre in Indien. Außerdem hatte er ein Verhältnis mit Maria Magdalena, und Kinder.
Für diese Dinge gibt es ebenso schlüssige Beweise wie für seine Wunder, dass er Lahmende gehen machen konnte und Blinde sehen.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenfassung des fünften Gottesbeweises (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege *g*)
> Der fünfte Gottesbeweis von Thomas (teleologischer Beweis):
> 1 Es existieren Dinge, die keine Erkenntnis haben (nämlich Naturkörper) und die auf ein Ziel hin tätig sind [streben]
> 2 Wenn ein Ding, das keine Erkenntnis hat, auf ein Ziel hin tätig ist [strebt], dann wird es von einem Wesen auf dieses Ziel hin gerichtet
> 3 Daher: es existiert ein erkennendes Wesen, das alle Naturdinge auf ein Ziel hin richtet



Das ist der einzige "Beweis" in deinen Texten, der bisher noch nicht genannt wurde. Allerdings nimmt er an, dass etwas, das zielgerichtet funktioniert, einem Willen, eine Absicht als Ursache hat. Dem muss nicht so sein. Das ist eine nicht beweisbare Annahme.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, da machst du einen Fehler in der Definition des Beweises. Ein "Beweis" wird nicht dadurch zum Beweis, dass er überzeugend wirkt. Das wäre genau genommen, das Gegenteil von dem, was du bisher geschrieben hast. Würde der Großteil der Menschheit annehmen, dass es Gott gibt, wäre nach deiner Definition der Beweis dafür erbracht.





> > Der erste Gottesbeweis von Thomas (Bewegungsbeweis):
> > 1 Es existiert etwas, das sich bewegt
> > 2 Alles, was sich bewegt, wird von etwas anderem bewegt
> > 3 Das kann aber unmöglich so ins Unendliche fortgehen
> ...


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Aus der Argumentation des Thomas von Aquin folgt nicht zwingend, dass die erste Ursache "Gott" nach dem christlichen Verständnis ist. Es könnte ebensogut der "unbewegte Beweger" nach Aristoteles sein.
Ich könnte jetzt natürlich weitermachen mit dem Problem des "Gottes der Philosophen" und des Gottes des Christentums. Dazu brauche ich aber eine Basis: Mein Gesprächspartner muss davon überzeugt sein, dass Gott (oder wie auch immer du die erste Ursache nennen willst) existiert.
Von welchem Wesen Gott dann ist, kann man später klären.



			
				aph am 27.01.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du von diesem physikalischen Beweis zu solch abstrusen Äußerungen wie zB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich nicht geschrieben: "Nur so nebenbei" *g*
Dieser Textabschnitt bezog sich auf das falsche Verständnis crackajacks vom christlichen Gott. Dabei bin ich schon (durch crackajacks Aussagen gezwungen) weiter als oben beschrieben gegangen.


> Aber solches Material wurde nie gefunden, sondern ganz im Gegenteil wurden ausschließlich Dokumente entdeckt, die die geschichtlichen Aussagen des Neuen Testamentes sehr gut bestätigen.


Sehe ich anders. Jesus war zwischen seiner Jugend und seinen 30ern nicht in Palästina. Und er war nachdem er vom Kreuze stieg, noch lange Jahre in Indien. Außerdem hatte er ein Verhältnis mit Maria Magdalena, und Kinder.
Für diese Dinge gibt es ebenso schlüssige Beweise wie für seine Wunder, dass er Lahmende gehen machen konnte und Blinde sehen. [/quote]
Also diese Beweise möchen ich hören. Sollten sie auch nur im geringsten etwas mit Dan Brown zu tun haben, fange ich schon gleich mal an zu lachen.   
Sollte dem nicht so sein. Bitte, nur her mit den Beweisen!


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der erste Gottesbeweis von Thomas (Bewegungsbeweis):
> > 1 Es existiert etwas, das sich bewegt
> > 2 Alles, was sich bewegt, wird von etwas anderem bewegt
> > 3 Das kann aber unmöglich so ins Unendliche fortgehen
> ...


Und genau an diesem Punkt kranken sämtliche naturwissenschaftlichen/physikalischen Beweise (und damit natürlich auch der Gottesbeweis von Thomas von Aquin). Sie gehen nur vom Empirischen aus und folgern aus den gewonnen "Erkenntnissen".
Sowohl Punkt 2 als auch Punkt 3 hat Thomas von Aquin mit Beispielen aus dem "realen" Leben zu untermauern bzw. verdeutlichen versucht.
Wenn du dich an dieser Argumentationstrategie störst, müsstest du auch mit deiner "Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit" (die nur auf der Wahrscheinlichkeit basiert) aufhören und zu einem Sophisten (ist nicht bös gemeint   ) wie Meinereiner werden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenfassung des fünften Gottesbeweises (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege *g*)
> Der fünfte Gottesbeweis von Thomas (teleologischer Beweis):
> 1 Es existieren Dinge, die keine Erkenntnis haben (nämlich Naturkörper) und die auf ein Ziel hin tätig sind [streben]
> 2 Wenn ein Ding, das keine Erkenntnis hat, auf ein Ziel hin tätig ist [strebt], dann wird es von einem Wesen auf dieses Ziel hin gerichtet
> 3 Daher: es existiert ein erkennendes Wesen, das alle Naturdinge auf ein Ziel hin richtet



Das ist wieder dieses *alles-ist-so-komplex-das-kann-nicht-von-alleine-entstanden-sein* (welche psychologischen Hintergründe solche Vorstellungen haben, wurde ja oft genug erläutert...; Angst vor Sinnlosigkeit der eigenen Existenz etc.).

Ein einfaches Fantasiebeispiel: Eine dreieckige Spitzmaus und eine viereckige Spitzmaus sind etwa gleich groß. Beide werden von einem Säbelzahntiger (viel größer) in eine Höhle gejagt, in der es nur ein dreieckiges Loch in der Größe einer Spitzmaus als Hinterausgang gibt -> welches Tier überlebt?
Dies passiert nun mit einem Großteil der Spitzmäuse - welche Art besteht weiter?

Selbst an so einem absurden Beispiel kann man das Evolutionsprinzip erklären, zumal es auch auf nicht-lebende Dinge zutrifft (man kann es z.B. auf das Universum ausweiten, oder auch auf Viren).

Gegenstand A + Ereignis X1; Gegenstand B + Ereignis X1
Gegenstand A kommt mit Ereignis X1 zurecht; Gegenstand B kommt mit Ereignis X1nicht zurecht
Gegenstand A besteht weiter; Gegenstand B verschwindet

Wo es da nun irgendein Zutun einer Intelligenz benötigt, möchte ich gerne mal wissen.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich weitermachen mit dem Problem des "Gottes der Philosophen" und des Gottes des Christentums. Dazu brauche ich aber eine Basis: Mein Gesprächspartner muss davon überzeugt sein, dass Gott (oder wie auch immer du die erste Ursache nennen willst) existiert.


Wieso? Es könnte mich doch auch so interessieren (was es tut).



> Also diese Beweise möchen ich hören. Sollten sie auch nur im geringsten etwas mit Dan Brown zu tun haben, fange ich schon gleich mal an zu lachen.
> Sollte dem nicht so sein. Bitte, nur her mit den Beweisen!


Also, das wundert mich, dass du davon noch nichts gehört hast. Mit Dan Brown haben die nix zu tun, sondern mit einem russischen Historiker, der Indien bereist hat. Sämtliche dieser Hinweise wurden vor kurzem erst auf ZDF behandelt (auch das mit Maria Magdalena).



			
				ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Punkt 2 als auch Punkt 3 hat Thomas von Aquin mit Beispielen aus dem "realen" Leben zu untermauern bzw. verdeutlichen versucht.
> Wenn du dich an dieser Argumentationstrategie störst, müsstest du auch mit deiner "Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit" (die nur auf der Wahrscheinlichkeit basiert) aufhören und zu einem Sophisten (ist nicht bös gemeint   ) wie Meinereiner werden.


Tut mir leid, aber diese Beispiele von Aquin waren alles andere als empirisch. Das waren recht eigene Interpretationen, zB dass Feuer nicht von der Möglichkeit her heiß sein könne. Allein schon diese Begrifflichkeit ist zweifelhaft. Der Möglichkeit her bedeutet, dass es irgendwann in Zukunft so sein könne. Das kann ich für Feuer nicht ausschließen, auch wenn es jetzt bereits heiß ist. Was ist da höherwertig: Die Möglichkeit so zu bleiben oder die Möglichkeit anders zu werden? Gerade bei heißem Feuer finde ich ersteres wichtiger.
Es gibt ganz einfach keinen Hinweis auf eine erste Ursache außer dem menschlichen Unvermögen (der meisten Menschen), sich die Welt ohne sie vorzustellen. Keinen empirischen, keinen gedanklichen, keinen weltlichen, nix.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso kommst du immer wieder mit der Evolutionstheorie? Habe ich jemals geschrieben, dass ich sie anzweifle? Nein, ich habe sogar geschrieben, dass ich auch sie zu beweisen versuchen werde, nachdem die Gottesfrage geklärt ist.
Was soll also dieser Post? oder anders gefragt: Was willst du damit ausdrücken?
Oder verstehe ich dich nur falsch?


----------



## Meinereiner (27. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 27.01.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das anscheiend anders oder falsch.
> Mit unendlich vielen kleinen Kreisen wollte ich andeuten, dass unsere/menschliche Wirklichkeit ein kleiner Kreis ist. Jede außerirdische Rasse nimmt eine andere Wirklichkeit wahr. Und wenn ich ganz lusitg bin sage ich auch noch jeder Stein, jede Pflanze usw. hat auch eine eigene Wirklichkeit. Außerdem würde ich sagen die Wirklichkeit die in einem schwarzen Loch ist ist auch noch ein kleiner Kreis. Vor dem Menschen gab es eine Wirklichkeit. usw.



Selbst wenn du noch so viele verschiedene Wirklichkeiten annimmst, bleibt das Mögliche immer mehr. Zur Begründung den Satz vom Widerspruch:

Es ist nicht möglich, dass etwas gleichzeitig und in derselben Hinsicht der Fall und nicht der Fall ist.

Beispiele: Ein Ball kann nicht gleichzeitig und in derselben Hinsicht rund und nicht rund sein. Ein Blatt Papier kann nicht g.u.i.d.H. beschrieben und nicht beschrieben sein. Eine Wasserflasche kann nicht g.u.i.d.H. voll und nicht voll sein.

Der SvW sagt also, dass _entweder_ etwas der Fall ist _oder_ nicht, beides zusammen kann jedoch nicht sein.

Aber: _Möglich_ ist beides. Es ist möglich, dass etwas der Fall ist _und_ es ist möglich, dass es nicht der Fall ist. Der Möglichkeiten sind hier also zwei.

Wir haben _zwei_ Möglichkeiten, aber nur _eine_ kann Wirklichkeit sein. Du kannst daher 100.000.000.000.000 Wirklichkeiten aufzählen, aber _möglich_ ist immer auch noch zusätzlich ihr Gegenteil. Daher gibt es mehr mögliches als wirkliches.



> Heute ist der morgige Untergang von der Welt theoretisch möglich.
> Aber wenn die Welt dann doch nicht untergeht, dann war es praktisch nie möglich.



Natürlich war es möglich. „Möglich“ heißt doch gerade, dass es hätte so kommen können oder auch nicht. Das ist gerade ihr Unterschied zur Notwendigkeit, die bedeutet, es hätte nicht anders kommen können (pauschal ausgedrückt).



> Wirklich ist für dich nur etwas das wahrnehmbar ist. Nur was ist Wahrnehmung? Jede Wahrnehmung hat doch der Mensch allein definiert.
> Ich beschränk mich da jetzt nicht auf vom Menschen direkt oder indirekt wahrnehmbar. Ein Baum nimmt eine Kraft auch wahr. Wenn z.B. der Wind stark genug ist, reißt sie ihn aus der Erde. Da muss kein Mensch dabeistehen, der es "wirklich" wahrnimmt.



Wirklich ist für mich, was in einer bestimmten Welt der Fall ist. Wenn daher Gottes Existenz in unserer Welt der Fall wäre, dann müsste er in unserer Welt existieren.



> Ich kann mir Gott nicht denken, da Gott nur durch sich selbst erdacht werden kann.



Bla, eine unsinnige, scholastische Weisheit. Gewiss kannst du Gott nicht in allen Einzelheiten denken, aber denken kannst du ihn und sei es nur, dass du ihn mit den Gedanken gerade einmal streifst. In dem Moment, indem du über Gott schreibst, denkst du ihn schon – nicht komplett, aber in Teilen.



> Wo steht in dem oGB irgendwas von Gott soll materiell sein? So als angreifbares/ sichtbares/ hörbares Wesen im herkömmlichen/ wissentschaftlichen Sinn?



Es steht da, wo gesagt wird, Gott existiere der Wirklichkeit nach und mit Wirklichkeit ist nichts anderes gemeint, als die Wirklichkeit, in der sich auch der Beweisende befindet. Darum ist es ja ein _ontologischer_ Beweis (wikipedia: „Ontologie“). Alle anderen Lesarten sind völlig unsinnig.



> Es soll das größte/ beste gedachte Dingens sein. Muss das materiell sein?
> Aber wenn eine Gedanke an Gott eig. nur von meiner Hirnmaterie aus ihn wirklich werden lässt, dann existiert er doch in gewisser Hinsicht materiell.



Es ist das Größte im Sinne von die meisten Eigenschaften besitzend gemeint (habe ich dir bereits gesagt).



> Wie lautet der Originaltext von dem Beweis?



Dazu müsste ich in die Biblo rennen...allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum du versuchst, den oGB auf so unsinnige Weise zu lesen, wie Gott existiere in der Wirklichkeit alles Gedachten etc. Für so etwas braucht man keinen Gottesbeweis. Fasse die Aussage „Gott existiert“ doch einfach völlig naiv auf, wie du es mit der Aussage „Schwäne existieren“ auch tun würdest. Es ist überhaupt nicht nötig, die Sache derart kompliziert zu machen, das man fragen müsste, welche Wirklichkeit denn bitte gemeint sei.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Antwort steht zwei Zeilen weiter oben.


> Also diese Beweise möchen ich hören. Sollten sie auch nur im geringsten etwas mit Dan Brown zu tun haben, fange ich schon gleich mal an zu lachen.
> Sollte dem nicht so sein. Bitte, nur her mit den Beweisen!


Also, das wundert mich, dass du davon noch nichts gehört hast. Mit Dan Brown haben die nix zu tun, sondern mit einem russischen Historiker, der Indien bereist hat. Sämtliche dieser Hinweise wurden vor kurzem erst auf ZDF behandelt (auch das mit Maria Magdalena).[/quote]
Dann lege mir bitte diese Beweise dar (oder gib mir zumindest einen Link). Das mit Maria Magdalena klingt aber schon verdächtig nach Brown.



			
				ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Punkt 2 als auch Punkt 3 hat Thomas von Aquin mit Beispielen aus dem "realen" Leben zu untermauern bzw. verdeutlichen versucht.
> Wenn du dich an dieser Argumentationstrategie störst, müsstest du auch mit deiner "Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit" (die nur auf der Wahrscheinlichkeit basiert) aufhören und zu einem Sophisten (ist nicht bös gemeint   ) wie Meinereiner werden.


Tut mir leid, aber diese Beispiele von Aquin waren alles andere als empirisch. Das waren recht eigene *Interpretationen*, zB dass Feuer nicht von der Möglichkeit her heiß sein könne. Allein schon diese Begrifflichkeit ist zweifelhaft. Der Möglichkeit her bedeutet, dass es irgendwann in Zukunft so sein könne. Das kann ich für Feuer nicht ausschließen, auch wenn es jetzt bereits heiß ist. Was ist da höherwertig: Die Möglichkeit so zu bleiben oder die Möglichkeit anders zu werden? Gerade bei heißem Feuer finde ich ersteres wichtiger.
Es gibt ganz einfach keinen Hinweis auf eine erste Ursache außer dem menschlichen Unvermögen (der meisten Menschen), sich die Welt ohne sie vorzustellen. Keinen empirischen, keinen gedanklichen, keinen weltlichen, nix. [/quote]
Und nun sind wir auf die endgültig auf die Wurzel allen Übels gestoßen: der Interpretation. Das induktive Verfahren, das von den Naturwissenschaften heutzutage verwendet wird, nimmt empirisch gewonnen Daten und interpretiert dann in diese Daten eine Theorie. Wenn dir das nicht zusagt: Siehe oben!
Im Originaltext steht, dass das Holz, das der Möglichkeit nach heiß ist, durch das Feuer zu einem wirklich Heißen gemacht wird. Das Feuer bewegt und ändert es dadurch. Ich verstehe da nicht dein Problem. Thomas von Aquin will nur mit einem Beispiel seine Formulierung des Kausalitätsprinzipes verdeutlichen.
Dein letzter Satz ist einzig und allein eine Behauptung, die, nach dem, was wir bisher eruiert haben, sogar unvernünftig ist (nicht der Logik enspricht) und mich nur in der Vermutung bestärkt, dass du von anfang an geglaubt hast, dass ich dich nicht überzeugen kann, weil ich von vornherein deiner Meinung nach falsch liege, und dass du nun nur mehr durch leere Behauptungen Recht behalten willst.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Januar 2006)

> Wieso kommst du immer wieder mit der Evolutionstheorie?


"_1 Es existieren Dinge, die keine Erkenntnis haben (nämlich Naturkörper) und die auf ein Ziel hin tätig sind [streben]
2 Wenn ein Ding, das keine Erkenntnis hat, auf ein Ziel hin tätig ist [strebt], dann wird es von einem Wesen auf dieses Ziel hin gerichtet
3 Daher: es existiert ein erkennendes Wesen, das alle Naturdinge auf ein Ziel hin richtet _"



> Habe ich jemals geschrieben, dass ich sie anzweifle? Nein, ich habe sogar geschrieben, dass ich auch sie zu beweisen versuchen werde, nachdem die Gottesfrage geklärt ist.


Du setzt schon einen intelligenten Gott als Schöpfer voraus, wie willst du da die Evolutionstheorie beweisen, die eben eine gerichtete Entwicklung ohne jegliches Zutun ist.




> Was soll also dieser Post? oder anders gefragt: Was willst du damit ausdrücken?


"_Wo es da nun irgendein Zutun einer Intelligenz benötigt, möchte ich gerne mal wissen_"



> Oder verstehe ich dich nur falsch?


ja  , und scheinbar auch die Evolution...


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort steht zwei Zeilen weiter oben.


Da stand nix, was ich als Antwort auf meine Frage interpretieren könnte.



> Dein letzter Satz ist einzig und allein eine Behauptung, die, nach dem, was wir bisher eruiert haben, sogar unvernünftig ist (nicht der Logik enspricht) und mich nur in der Vermutung bestärkt, dass du von anfang an geglaubt hast, dass ich dich nicht überzeugen kann, weil ich von vornherein deiner Meinung nach falsch liege, und dass du nun nur mehr durch leere Behauptungen Recht behalten willst.



Hm, ich hatte eigentlich von einem Menschen deines Intellekts mehr erwartet als sowas.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Habe ich jemals geschrieben, dass ich sie anzweifle? Nein, ich habe sogar geschrieben, dass ich auch sie zu beweisen versuchen werde, nachdem die Gottesfrage geklärt ist.
> 
> 
> Du setzt schon einen intelligenten Gott als Schöpfer voraus, wie willst du da die Evolutionstheorie beweisen, die eben eine gerichtete Entwicklung ohne jegliches Zutun ist.


Oh weh, oh weh, hälst du denn die Katholiken für Kreationisten? Du weißt (hoffentlich) schon, dass die wörtliche Auslegung der Bibel (und damit auch die "7-Tage-Schöpfung" ) als Irrlehre (=Häresie) gebrandmarkt wurde. tztz
Weder beweist die Evolutionstheorie Gottes Zutun, noch widerlegt sie es.



> > Was soll also dieser Post? oder anders gefragt: Was willst du damit ausdrücken?
> 
> 
> "_Wo es da nun irgendein Zutun einer Intelligenz benötigt, möchte ich gerne mal wissen_"


Es gibt hier mehrere Positionen:
a) Kurzzeit-Kreationisten glauben an eine Erschaffung der Welt innerhalb kürzester Zeit - zum Beispiel innerhalb der biblischen 6 Tage. Das alles ist auch noch keine Millionen Jahre her: Die Kurzzeit-Kreationisten gehen meist von einem Weltalter zwischen 7.000 und 10.000 Jahren aus. Daher der Name: Kurz-Zeit - Kreationisten. -> ist nicht mit der Position der kath. Kirche vereinbar
b) Langzeit-Kreationisten glauben an eine Erschaffung der Welt - aber in langen Zeiträumen. Sie stimmen in weiten Teilen mit den Erkenntnissen der Naturwissenschaften überein, lehnen aber die Entwicklung des Lebens und die Entfaltung der Arten durch rein natürliche Mechanismen ab. Langzeit-Kreationisten gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Varianten. -> ist schon eher mit der Position der kath. Kirche vereinbar
c) Theistische Evolutionisten stimmen allen Erkenntnissen der Naturwissenschaften grundsätzlich zu, setzen aber anstelle des "Zufalls" das Wirken Gottes. Die Entfaltung des Lebens in verschiedene Arten hat sich durch (von Gott gesteuerte) Entwicklung und nicht durch Neuschöpfungen vollzogen. -> ist eher mit der Position der Kirche vereinbar
d) Atheistische (Agnostische) Evolutionisten haben die gleiche Position wie die Theisten, setzen aber an die Stelle Gotts den Zufall. -> nicht vereinbar mit der Position der kath. Kirche

Nicht die Evolution (als sukkzessive Entfaltung des Lebendigen) steht im Widerspruch zum Glauben an den Schöpfer, sondern die Behauptung, die Entstehung des Lebens und der verschiedenen Arten sei naturwissenschaftlich vollständig beschreibbar.

Zusätzlich möchte ich noch sagen, dass es keine dezidierte kirchliche Lehre über die Entstehung der Welt gibt. Das ist aber auch ganz logisch (Meinereiner möge mir den unüberlegten Gebrauch dieses Wortes verzeihen   ), wenn man genauer über die Sache nachdenkt. Die Naturwissenschaft fragt nach dem "Wie?", der Glaube nach dem "Warum?"
Für meinen Glauben ist es nicht wichtig, wie Gott die Welt geschaffen hat, sondern nur dass er es getan hat. Das "Wie?" ist für mich als wissennschaftlich interessierten Menschen von Belang, aber nicht für den Glauben.



> > Oder verstehe ich dich nur falsch?
> 
> 
> ja  , und scheinbar auch die Evolution...


Mir kommt eher vor, dass du dich nicht besonders mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast, bzw. völlig abstruse Vorurteile gegenüber der kath. Kirche hegst.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich könnte jetzt natürlich weitermachen mit dem Problem des "Gottes der Philosophen" und des Gottes des Christentums. _Dazu brauche ich aber eine Basis: Mein Gesprächspartner muss davon überzeugt sein, dass Gott (oder wie auch immer du die erste Ursache nennen willst) existiert._
Das ist meine Antwort.


> > Dein letzter Satz ist einzig und allein eine Behauptung, die, nach dem, was wir bisher eruiert haben, sogar unvernünftig ist (nicht der Logik enspricht) und mich nur in der Vermutung bestärkt, dass du von anfang an geglaubt hast, dass ich dich nicht überzeugen kann, weil ich von vornherein deiner Meinung nach falsch liege, und dass du nun nur mehr durch leere Behauptungen Recht behalten willst.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, ich hatte eigentlich von einem Menschen deines Intellekts mehr erwartet als sowas.


Stimmt dies etwa nicht? Du schreibst:
_Es gibt ganz einfach keinen Hinweis auf eine erste Ursache außer dem menschlichen Unvermögen (der meisten Menschen), sich die Welt ohne sie vorzustellen. Keinen empirischen, keinen gedanklichen, keinen weltlichen, nix._
Du fügst dazu keinen weiteren Kommentar, kein Beispiel und keinen Beleg an und wirfst es einfach so in den Raum. Wenn du ehrlich bist, habe ich dann nicht auch ein bisschen Recht mit meiner Vermutung?
Übrigens bin ich nichts weiter als eine 08/15-Mensch, der ein bisschen zuviel liest. Ich bin weder Informatiker, noch Philosoph noch Theologe oder sonst irgend etwas.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich das in irgendeiner Fom geschrieben? Von den Kreatonisten  fang ich erst gar nicht an -  wobei Gott ja in seiner Allmächtigkeit die Schöpfungsgeschichte locker umsetzen könnte, anstatt mehrere Milliarden Jahre lang z.B. durch Punktmutationen mit Hilfe von-  dann wohl gesteuerten - UV-Strahlen das Erbgut zu verändern um automatisch höhere Tiere entwickeln zu lassen...

Einfach das Wort Zufall gegen Gott auszutauschen, damit man seinen Glauben irgendwie noch in die moderne Welt pressen kann finde ich auch nicht gerade überzeugend.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das in irgendeiner Fom geschrieben? Von den Kreatonisten  fang ich erst gar nicht an -  wobei Gott ja in seiner Allmächtigkeit die Schöpfungsgeschichte locker umsetzen könnte, anstatt mehrere Milliarden Jahre lang z.B. durch Punktmutationen mit Hilfe von-  dann wohl gesteuerten - UV-Strahlen das Erbgut zu verändern um automatisch höhere Tiere entwickeln zu lassen...
> 
> Einfach das Wort Zufall gegen Gott auszutauschen, damit man seinen Glauben irgendwie noch in die moderne Welt pressen kann finde ich auch nicht gerade überzeugend.


Beweist dieser "komplizierte" Vorgang nicht viel eher Gottes Größe?   

Zum Zufall habe ich ein gutes Beispiel aus:
Gott ist klein (aus: E.W. Heine, »Kille Kille«, Zürich 1983, S. 99-101)

"Haben Sie schon einmal etwas vom Leberegel der Schafe gehört? Dieser Parasit lebt, wie sein Name besagt, in der Leber der Schafe und wird mit dem Kot ausgeschieden. Er liegt dann auf irgendeiner Wiese und würde wie aller tierische Mist schnell zu Pflanzendünger zerfallen, wenn die winzigen Parasiten den Kot nicht so raffiniert umfermentieren würden, dass er für eine ganz bestimmte Schneckenart zum Leckerbissen wird. Diese kommt und frisst ihn.

In der Schnecke produzieren die Schmarotzer einen Reizstoff, der die Schnecke wie eine Rauschgiftdroge zum Schäumen bringt. Die mikroskopisch kleinen Parasiten schlüpfen in den Schneckenschaum und warten auf eine Ameise, denn Ameisen mögen nichts lieber als diesen Schaumwein. Die Parasiten werden gefressen und schmarotzen für eine Weile im Darm der naschsüchtigen Ameise. An einem bestimmten Tag durchstoßen alle gleichzeitig die Darmwand und schlüpfen in die Bauchhöhle ihres Wirtes.

Eigentlich müsste die Ameise jetzt mit zerlöchertem Darm sterben und mit ihr die Eindringlinge. Aber die Leberegel-Parasiten verschließen die Löcher hinter sich mit chirurgenhafter Akribie. Wenn wir in dieser Phase eine Ameise aufschneiden und unter dem Mikroskop betrachten, so finden wir die Parasiten in der Bauchhöhle. Wir erkennen sogar die kunstvoll vernähten Narben in der Darmwand, aber - und nun kommt etwas Ungeheures! - zählt man die Narben und die Parasiten, so hat man immer eine Narbe zu viel, das heißt ein Parasit fehlt. Er ist spurlos verschwunden. Nach langem Rätselraten ergab sich folgendes: Einer der Eroberer, ein einziger Führungsspezialist, geht in absoluter Dunkelheit den kürzesten Weg zum Gehirn der Ameise. Obwohl er noch nie hier gewesen ist, sucht und findet er einen ganz bestimmten winzig kleinen Punkt in dem komplizierten Gehirncomputer, den er so geschickt umprogrammiert, dass sich die jahrmillionen alte Verhaltensweise der Ameise zum Vorteil der Parasiten verändert.

Zwar lebt die Ameise ganz normal so weiter, als wäre nichts geschehen, nachts aber geht sie im Gegensatz zu ihren gesunden Artgenossen nicht in den Bau, sondern kriecht auf die höchste Spitze eines Krautes, das von allen Schafen als Leckerbissen bevorzugt wird. Sie verbeißt sich dort krampfartig in ein Blatt und wird morgens von den weidenden Schafen gefressen. Damit schließt sich der ungewöhnliche Kreislauf, ohne den die Leberegel innerhalb einer einzigen Generation aussterben würden."

Für den winzigen Schmarotzer besitzt diese gefahrvolle Reise fast weltraumartige Distanzen. Er vollbringt dabei Leistungen, gegen die unsere Mondlandung nur ein primitives Sackhüpfen ist.

Und der Leberegel war ja nur ein Beispiel unter vielen. Da war die Bernsteinschnecke, die normalerweise ihr ganzes Leben am Boden verbringt. Frisst sie jedoch Vogeldreck, der von bestimmten Parasiten befallen ist, so wird das Verhalten der Schnecke umfunktioniert. Sie klettert auf hohe Bäume. Ihre zarten Fühler schwellen an wie Raupen. Sie bewegen sich kringelnd wie Regenwürmer. In ihnen hocken wie auf einer Abschussrampe die Parasiten und locken einen Vogel herbei, der die Fühler frisst. Die Schnecke stirbt als Opfertier. 
Sehr viel zufälliger Zufall, oder   ?

Nicht dem Biologen als Naturwissenschaftler, sehr wohl aber dem Biologen als denkenden Menschen ist es erlaubt, im Schafs-Leber-Egel einen Hinweis auf einen intelligenten Schöpfer zu entdecken.

Du kannst von mir aus weiterhin auf dem Zufall beharren. Aber ich glaube, dass aus diesem Beispiel ersichtlich wird, dass es ebenso erlaubt ist, hinter dem Ganzen Gott zu vermuten.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich weitermachen mit dem Problem des "Gottes der Philosophen" und des Gottes des Christentums. _Dazu brauche ich aber eine Basis: Mein Gesprächspartner muss davon überzeugt sein, dass Gott (oder wie auch immer du die erste Ursache nennen willst) existiert._
> Das ist meine Antwort.


Äh, aber genau das wollte ich doch von dir erklärt haben. Wieso brauchst zu zum Diskutieren dieses Unterschiedes jemanden, der Gott an sich schon akzeptiert? Du hast das nicht begründet, und von selbst erschließt es sich mir nicht. Scheint mir etwas willkürlich von dir, mich davon auszuschließen, nur weil ich nicht an Gott glaube.



> Stimmt dies etwa nicht? Du schreibst:
> _Es gibt ganz einfach keinen Hinweis auf eine erste Ursache außer dem menschlichen Unvermögen (der meisten Menschen), sich die Welt ohne sie vorzustellen. Keinen empirischen, keinen gedanklichen, keinen weltlichen, nix._
> Du fügst dazu keinen weiteren Kommentar, kein Beispiel und keinen Beleg an und wirfst es einfach so in den Raum. Wenn du ehrlich bist, habe ich dann nicht auch ein bisschen Recht mit meiner Vermutung?



Du hast Recht, dass ich von Anfang an glaubte, dass du es mir nicht beweisen kannst. Ist ja auch logisch, oder? Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich eventuellen Beweisen gegenüber nicht offen bin. Das eine ist Glauben, das andere Überzeugung. Überzeuge mich, und ich glaube an Gott.
Und ja: Ich sehe keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Kausalitätskette einen Anfang haben muss. Bis jetzt wurde für alles irgendwann ein Grund gefunden. Nicht alles wurde schon begründet, viele neue Fragen tun sich auf, aber die Zahl der begründeten Zusammenhänge nimmt stetig zu. Das ist eher ein Hinweis auf die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität, als für einen Anfang. Der Anfang ist eine bisher nur gedachte/angenommene Erscheinung. Ein unbewiesenes Abstraktum, das aus dem unbewiesenen Gedanken resultiert, die Kette _könne_ nicht unendlich sein.

Zu deiner Interpretation als Gott, der den Zufall in der Evolutionstheorie ersetzt: Das ist ja wohl viel zu beliebig. Da sagen die Vertreter dieser Theorie also: Egal was passiert und wie zufällig es erscheint - das war Gott. Und damit hat es sich dann auch schon wieder. Da können die Wissenschaftler rausfinden was sie wollen - es war immer Gott. Viel zu beliebig für einen Gott, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dem Biologen als Naturwissenschaftler, sehr wohl aber dem Biologen als denkenden Menschen ist es erlaubt, im Schafs-Leber-Egel einen Hinweis auf einen intelligenten Schöpfer zu entdecken.



Warum denn das?! Fasciola hepatica  nutzt doch nur eine ökologische Nische aus.

Der Vorgang an sich ist natürlich hochinteressant, zumal man daran sieht, wie schön sich Verhalten/Gehirnaktivität physisch beeinflussen lässt und nichts "magisches" oder ähnliches ist.
Aber der Aufbau nur dieser kleinen Organismen ist schon um einiges aufwändiger. Denkst du mich beeindruckt diese Verhalten, wenn ich mir im Klaren über molekulare Vorgänge in Zellen bin?

Hier gibt es wieder das große Verständnissproblem der Religionen gegenüber der Evolution: Es hat nicht "Plopp" gemacht und der Schafleberegel war da, sondern zig Vorgänger entwickelten sich oder starben aus - Evolution eben...

Ein Beispiel zu dieser Denkweise, die man immer wieder hört:
Das Säugetierauge für sich genommen ist ein Wunderwerk - allein schon die Sehkaskade. Da müsste man doch nun vermuten, so etwas kann nich zufällig entstehen und Gott müsse es "gebaut" haben. Aber es ist eben nicht einfach neu entstanden, sondern hat hunderte Millionen Jahre (Fehl-)Entwicklung hinter sich. Dafür haben wir ja die DNA, damit nicht ständig etwas neues erfunden werden muss. Teilweise reicht es schon, eine Aminosäure, daher ein Gen,  eines Proteins auszutauschen und das neue Protein hat ganze andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es wieder das große Verständnissproblem der Religionen gegenüber der Evolution: Es hat nicht "Plopp" gemacht und der Schafleberegel war da, sondern zig Vorgänger entwickelten sich oder starben aus - Evolution eben...



Richtig! Und gerade mit dem beschriebenen Kleinen Leberegel hat sich ElNonsk einen kleinen Parasiten geholt. *g*
Es gibt nämlich noch den Großen Leberegel, und der kommt ohne zusätzlichen Zwischenwirt aus. Er wird von der Schnecke (bei den heute noch vorkommenden Leberegeln sind das ostasiatische Wasserschnecken) ausgeschieden und heftet sich an gewässernahe Pflanzen. Dort kann er verkapselt wochenlang überleben, bis er wieder gegessen wird. Offenbar wurden im Laufe der Jahrmillionen, in denen es nun schon Pflanzen, Schnecken und Säugetiere gibt, mehrere Male solch eine Larve von Ameisen gefressen. Ca. 99,999999999% von denen starben.
Die anderen überlebten durch Selektion, denn per Mutation wiesen sie ein Verhalten auf, dass wie oben beschrieben abläuft und die Ameise dazu bringt, sich fressen zu lassen, wodurch sich der Kreis wieder schließt. Hier entstand eine neue Spezies, die eine weitere Nische im ständigen Überlebenskampf gefunden hatte. Ihr gegenüber stehen Abermillionen Spezies, die genau dies nicht geschafft haben und ausgestorben sind.

Alles Zufall+jede Menge Zeit. Nix designed.


----------



## Julkorn (27. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute! Ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht.  *g* Nur um euch mal etwas zu zerstreuen von eurer nervenzerfetzenden Diskussion.

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/wp/gates-of-fire.htm


----------



## crackajack (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 27.01.2006 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wäre es mit Religionsunterricht- wie bisher auch.  


			
				ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum ontologischen Beweis von Canterbury werde ich wohl nichts mehr schreiben.
> Am einfachsten zu widerlegen, ist er eben mit dem Einwand, dass Existenz keine Eigenschaft ist. Da ihr aber anscheinend lieber den komplizierteren Weg wählt, lass ich euch ruhig weiterdiskutieren    Bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt.


Gar nichts kommt raus. Ich hab einen Knoten im Hirn, weil ich etwas zu verstehen versuche, wo es nichts zu verstehen gibt oder ich einfach zu dämlich dazu bin, weil ich mich in den Begriffen (Sein, Seiend, Existenz, Transzendenz, Entität)  verlaufe.
Und mit meinem Versuch ihn zu verstehen, gehe ich Meinereiner/aph vermutlich auf die Nerven.


> [Noch einmal nur so nebenbei *gg*
> @crackajack:
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du eine ganz falsche Auffassung vom (christlichen) Gott hast. Gott ist nicht einfach Lückenbüßer für all das, was die Naturwissenschaften bis jetzt noch nicht aufklären konnten. Dann wären wir genau da, wovon sich das Christentum von Anfang an distanziert hat: Der Mythologisierung des Glaubens.


Dann sag mir was Gott sein soll.
Antwort schon gegeben:


> Es handelt sich um transzendente Gegenstände, die alles menschliche Wissen übersteigen


Na toll! Und daran soll ich glauben?



			
				ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich weitermachen mit dem Problem des "Gottes der Philosophen" und des Gottes des Christentums. Dazu brauche ich aber eine Basis: Mein Gesprächspartner muss davon überzeugt sein, dass Gott (oder wie auch immer du die erste Ursache nennen willst) existiert.
> Von welchem Wesen Gott dann ist, kann man später klären.


Du willst also jemanden der eher von der Endlichkeit des Seins überzeugt ist, als von der Unendlichkeit?
Bin ich.
So, dann nenne ich die erste Wirkursache "Shigeru Myamoto" anstatt Gott; geht es jetzt weiter?  



			
				Meinereiner am 27.01.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Satz vom Widerspruch:
> Es ist nicht möglich, dass etwas gleichzeitig und in derselben Hinsicht der Fall und nicht der Fall ist.
> Der SvW sagt also, dass _entweder_ etwas der Fall ist _oder_ nicht, beides zusammen kann jedoch nicht sein.
> Aber: _Möglich_ ist beides. Es ist möglich, dass etwas der Fall ist _und_ es ist möglich, dass es nicht der Fall ist.
> Wir haben _zwei_ Möglichkeiten, aber nur _eine_ kann Wirklichkeit sein......._möglich_ ist immer auch noch zusätzlich ihr Gegenteil. Daher gibt es mehr mögliches als wirkliches.


Wenn man Unmögliches zum Möglichen hinzuzählt......
Es sind doch nur gedanklich zwei Möglichkeiten? (Ohne dem Menschen/ ohne seinem Denken gibt es die zweite Möglichkeit nie.)
Real werdende Möglichkeit gibt es immer nur eine.
Wenn es nicht der Fall ist, ist es doch keine Möglichkeit, die noch real werden kann?



> ...allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum du versuchst, den oGB auf so unsinnige Weise zu lesen, wie Gott existiere in der Wirklichkeit alles Gedachten etc. Für so etwas braucht man keinen Gottesbeweis. Fasse die Aussage „Gott existiert“ doch einfach völlig naiv auf, wie du es mit der Aussage „Schwäne existieren“ auch tun würdest. Es ist überhaupt nicht nötig, die Sache derart kompliziert zu machen, das man fragen müsste, welche Wirklichkeit denn bitte gemeint sei.


Ich weiß nicht ob du vollkommen verstanden hast worauf ich überhaupt mit dem blafasel von Menge der Mengen und so hinauswill (hab ich selber wohl nicht.  ), aber die anderen Beweise sind mir nicht diskussionswürdig, daher hab ich den oGB zu verstehen versucht, wobei ich offentsichtlich gescheitert bin bzw. ihn zu kompliziert verstehen versuchte???
Habe mir das hier  durchgelesen und jetzt brummt mein Schädel und daher verwerfe ich jetzt den Sinn/Unsinn meiner Gedanken und verzichte auf diesen Gottesbeweis auch.

Sorry wenn ich den oGB nicht so einfach zur Seite schieben konnte, wie ihr das gemacht habt.

@ElNonsk
Wie sieht es mit den Beweisen hier aus? 
ideologischer, noetischer, noologischer, transzendentaler GB.
Die habe ich nur als Bemerkung, das es sie gibt, bei den anderen gefunden.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 27.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit Religionsunterricht- wie bisher auch.


Wenn es staatlich bestellte Lehrer sind, die nicht eine bestimmte Religion propagieren, sondern alle Religionen sowie den Atheismus als jeweils eine mögliche Denkrichtung behandeln, dann ist es mir egal, ob dieses Fach nun Religion oder Ethik oder Philosophie heißt.



			
				ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nichts kommt raus. Ich hab einen Knoten im Hirn, weil ich etwas zu verstehen versuche, wo es nichts zu verstehen gibt oder ich einfach zu dämlich dazu bin, weil ich mich in den Begriffen (Sein, Seiend, Existenz, Transzendenz, Entität)  verlaufe.
> Und mit meinem Versuch ihn zu verstehen, gehe ich Meinereiner/aph vermutlich auf die Nerven.


Nö. Dazu müsste ich erst mal glauben, dass ich ihn selbst vollkommen verstanden habe.


----------



## TBrain (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es wieder das große Verständnissproblem der Religionen gegenüber der Evolution: Es hat nicht "Plopp" gemacht und der Schafleberegel war da, sondern zig Vorgänger entwickelten sich oder starben aus - Evolution eben...



Wieso Verständnisproblem? Wieso unterstellst du dass Relligionen von einem "Plopp" ausgehen?

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat das hier keiner behauptet (außer vielleicht die ID-Verfechter, aber die spielen eh in einer anderen Liga)

OK. nach nochmaligem lesen von ElNonsks Beitrag lese ich da schon eine Intelligenz hinter seinen Beschreibungen der Lebewesen heraus. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob er es wirklich so wörtlich meint oder nicht eher im übertragenen Sinne.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich etwa behauptet, dass es "Plopp" gemacht hat und der Schafleberegel plötzlich einfach da war? Nein.
Gerade dass es so viele Vorgänger gab, die auftauchten und wieder verschwunden, und an derem bisherigen Ende z. B. der Schafs-Leber-Egel steht, ist (für mich) ein Hinweis auf Gott. Hierin sieht man ja erst die Planung, die hinter all dem steckt. Das Besondere ist ja, dass Gott nicht einfach da und dort ein Tierchen auf die Erde gesetzt hat und damit wäre alles gegessen.
Gerade diese Dynamik entspricht dem christlichen Gott, der, anders als der aristotelische "unbewegte Beweger", ein Gott der Veränderung ist, und nicht ein Gott, der nur auf sich selbst bezogen ist.

Diese Antwort gilt auch für den Post von aph.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Januar 2006)

TBrain am 27.01.2006 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will es nicht unterstellen, aber anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, wieso man solche Beispiele wie die Leberegellebensweise für so unglaublich erstaunlich hält oder gar göttliches Eingreifen vermutet.

aph hat es noch hervorgehoben:





> Hier entstand eine neue Spezies, die eine weitere Nische im ständigen Überlebenskampf gefunden hatte. Ihr gegenüber stehen Abermillionen Spezies, die genau dies nicht geschafft haben und ausgestorben sind.


erstaunlich wäre es, wenn solche Tierarten wirklich einfach so direkt entstehen, ohne zig Art-Mutanten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierin sieht man ja erst die Planung, die hinter all dem steckt.


Nein. Ich habe schon im ersten (Fantasie)Beispiel beschrieben, dasa es gar nicht anders geht. Die Evolution plant nicht, entweder ist der Organismus angepasst oder nicht - stirbt dann aus oder nicht - da braucht es keinerlei Form von Planung.


----------



## aph (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade diese Dynamik entspricht dem christlichen Gott, der, anders als der aristotelische "unbewegte Beweger", ein Gott der Veränderung ist, und nicht ein Gott, der nur auf sich selbst bezogen ist.



Kleine Zwischenfrage: Wo hast du das her, dass der christliche Gott ein dynamischer "Gott der Veränderung" sei? Es scheint, ich weiß mal wieder zu wenig von der Bibel.

Ansonsten siehe Solidus_Daves Antworten. Ich sehe in einem Try&Error-Verfahren nicht gerade eine geniale Planung. *g*

In der Bibel steht: "... und Gott sah, dass es gut war."
Da steht nirgends:
"Und Gott sah, dass es schlecht war, warf es weg, baute was neues, warf es wieder weg, usw.."
Oder?


----------



## Meinereiner (27. Januar 2006)

crackajack am 27.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Unmögliches zum Möglichen hinzuzählt......
> Es sind doch nur gedanklich zwei Möglichkeiten? (Ohne dem Menschen/ ohne seinem Denken gibt es die zweite Möglichkeit nie.)
> Real werdende Möglichkeit gibt es immer nur eine.
> Wenn es nicht der Fall ist, ist es doch keine Möglichkeit, die noch real werden kann?



Naaaa. Deine Vorstellung des Begriffes „möglich“ ist völlig falsch. Wenn etwas _möglich_ ist, dann heißt das, dass es sein _kann_, aber nicht _muss_. Schluss, Aus, Ende, nichts weiter. Ob es eintritt oder nicht, ist völlig unerheblich.

Und vergiss dieses Bezugnehmen auf die Vergangenheit. Wenn du unbedingt die Zeitdimension dabei haben willst, dann nimm Bezug auf die Zukunft. Wenn ich jetzt eine Münze werfe, dann _kann_ es sein, dass sie Zahl zeigen _wird_, es _muss_ aber nicht. Es ist also _möglich_, dass sie Zahl zeigen _wird_.



> Habe mir das hier durchgelesen und jetzt brummt mein Schädel und daher verwerfe ich jetzt den Sinn/Unsinn meiner Gedanken und verzichte auf diesen Gottesbeweis auch.



Wuhaa, da hast du dir aber auch was rausgesucht. Hinter diesem ganzen Gesülze von Transzendenz, Onto-Philosophie, Prädikation, Entität, Apriorität usw. versteckt sich ein ganz simples Argument, nämlich: Wir können Gott nicht begreifen, darum können wir auch nicht sagen, ob er existiert oder nicht (denn dazu müssten wir ihn ja begreifen).


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurze Antwort: Weil ich zu faul bin. *g*
Längere Antwort: Wenn wir anfangen darüber zu diskutieren, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Gott der Philosophen und dem des Christentums ist, kommt garantiert irgendwann die Frage: "Und was ist, wenn es Gott nicht gibt?", womit die ganze Argumentation eigentlich sinnfällig wird und ich umsonst lang und breit schreibe.



> Und ja: Ich sehe keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Kausalitätskette einen Anfang haben muss. Bis jetzt wurde für alles irgendwann ein Grund gefunden. Nicht alles wurde schon begründet, viele neue Fragen tun sich auf, aber die Zahl der begründeten Zusammenhänge nimmt stetig zu. Das ist eher ein Hinweis auf die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität, als für einen Anfang. Der Anfang ist eine bisher nur gedachte/angenommene Erscheinung. Ein unbewiesenes Abstraktum, das aus dem unbewiesenen Gedanken resultiert, die Kette _könne_ nicht unendlich sein.


Ich möchte jetzt mal vorausschicken, dass wir bei dieser Debatte den naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich verlassen und wieder einmal ins Philosophische übergehen, das dir eigentlich (soweit ich das verstanden habe) nicht so sehr zusagt.
Witzigerweise kann ich jetzt den guten Kant ins Spiel bringen, der ja den ontologischen Beweis kritisiert hat. Ich gehe hierbei von der "dritten Antinomie" Kants aus.
Siehe Link: http://12koerbe.de/phosphoros/antinom3.htm

Zusammengefassung der "dritten Antinomie":
(1) Wenn alles in der Welt nach Gesetzen der Natur geschähe, dann wäre jede Ursache auch Wirkung einer anderen Ursache. 

(2) Also wäre die Reihe der Ursachen unendlich. 

(3) Eine unendliche Reihe ist jedoch keine vollständige Reihe. 

(4) Es läge also eine unvollständige Reihe von Ursachen vor. 

(4) bedeutet, dass mindestens eine Ursache in dieser Reihe nicht hinreichend a priori bestimmt wäre. 
Das Kausalitätsgesetz fordert, dass jede Ursache hinreichend a priori bestimmt ist. 
Aus (5) und (6) ist zu folgern, dass "Die Kausalität nach Gesetzen der Natur (...) nicht die einzige [ist], aus der die Erscheinungen der Welt insgesamt abgeleitet werden können." 
( Aus (7) kann gefolgert werden, dass "noch eine Kausalität durch Freiheit anzunehmen notwendig" ist.
Uns geht es um die Prämisse 3, die auf den ersten Blick ziemlich dumm erscheint.
Das Problem ist, dass an die unendliche Reihe der Ursachen die Forderung gestellt wird, sie müsse vollständig sein, dann bemerkt wird, dass sie diese Forderung nicht erfüllen kann, womit der Kausalität der Natur plötzlich die universale Gültigkeit abgesprochen ist. Die Vollständigkeitsforderung scheint auf den ersten sowie auf jeden folgenden Blick vollständig illegitim, ja, sie scheint geradezu Produkt eines Kategorienfehlers zu sein, denn was soll die Prädikation "vollständig" (ebenso "unvollständig") in bezug auf eine unendliche Reihe aussagen? 

Wenn ich einem Schüler die Anweisung gebe: "Zähle von null bis minus fünfzig!", und er auf dem richtigen Weg bei minus fünfzig ankommt, kann ich sehr wohl behaupten, er habe diese Reihe vollständig aufgezählt; wenn er bei minus siebenunddreißig (zum Beispiel) die Reihe nicht mehr fortsetzen kann, werde ich sagen, die Reihe sei unvollständig; denn hierfür habe ich ja Regeln und Kriterien. Gebe ich aber nun jemandem die Anweisung "Zähle mir eine unendliche Reihe aufeinanderfolgender Zahlen von null abwärts auf!", werde ich da, außer aus einem nicht zum Inhalt der Aufgabe gehörenden Sadismus heraus, als jemand, der unser Zahlensystem und unsere Sprache auch nur einigermaßen gut kennt, ständig zwischendurch, wenn der Schüler pausiert - etwa, um seine ausgetrocknete Kehle mit einem Schluck Wasser zu erfrischen, um weiterzählen zu können -, ihm sinnvoll vorwerfen dürfen, die Reihe sei aber nicht vollständig? Was schwebte mir dabei vor? Und wann soll ich ihm denn mitteilen, nun sei die Reihe endlich vollständig? Hätte ich dafür ein Kriterium? Wohl kaum. Folglich läuft die Vorstellung, man könnte zwischen einer vollständigen und einer unvollständigen unendlichen Reihe unterscheiden, auf blanken Unsinn hinaus.

Die Gültigkeit des Satzes: "Wenn also alles nach bloßen Gesetzen der Natur geschieht, so gibt es jederzeit nur einen subalternen, niemals aber einen ersten Anfang, und also überhaupt keine Vollständigkeit der Reihe auf der Seite der von einander abstammenden Ursachen.", der problematische Schritt (3) der Argumentation also, kann auf ganz einfache Weise bewiesen werden, nämlich dann, wenn man vorausschickt, dass hier ein terminologischer Gebrauch der Wörter „Natur“ und „Gesetz“ vorliegt, der aus der Kritik der reinen Vernunft herzuleiten ist, und der die einzig plausible Interpretationsmöglichkeit für den gesamten Thesenbeweis bietet, alle anderen Möglichkeiten müssten sich damit begnügen, aus dem Argument einen baren Unsinn herauszulesen. 

Die Frage, die geklärt werden muss, ist die, weshalb das Kausalitätsgesetz sich selbst widersprechen soll, wenn es allein gültig wäre, und also kein erster Anfang, kein Unbedingtes mit ihm gesetzt wird. Es scheint doch auf den ersten Blick so, als wäre das Prinzip, dass alles eine Ursache hat, überhaupt erst dann erfüllt, wenn es keine erste Ursache gibt. Hier kann nur eine Untersuchung des Kantischen Naturbegriffs weiterhelfen, welchen wir zum Beispiel dem folgenden Zitat entnehmen können: 

"Unter Natur (im empirischen Verstande) verstehen wir den Zusammenhang der Erscheinungen ihrem Dasein nach, nach notwendigen Regeln, d. i. nach Gesetzen. Es sind also gewisse Gesetze, und zwar a priori, welche allererst eine Natur möglich machen (...)". 

Das Hauptmerkmal von Natur ist nach Kant also, dass sie aus den notwendigen Gesetzen besteht, die die Erscheinungen - ein Terminus, der immer impliziert, dass auch ein Subjekt vorhanden ist, dem etwas erscheint -, miteinander verbinden. Ganz offensichtlich benötigt die Natur also, um Natur sein zu können, ein Subjekt, was auch im folgenden Zitat deutlich wird: "Denn Gesetze existieren eben so wenig in den Erscheinungen, sondern nur relativ auf das Subjekt, dem die Erscheinungen inhärieren, sofern es Verstand hat (...)". Die Gesetze, die die Verbindungen zwischen den Erscheinungen schaffen, gibt es in der Welt der Dinge an sich nicht; die Dinge an sich verursachen zwar die Erscheinungen, nicht aber die (notwendigen) Verbindungen unter ihnen, diese sind erst der Einheit unseres Verstandes zuzuschreiben, deshalb kongruiert der Natur auf der Seite der Dinge an sich auch gar nichts, wie zum Beispiel der Erscheinung eines Baumes oder der eines Apfels auf der Seite der Dinge an sich etwas kongruiert. Die Tatsache, dass beobachtet - oder schmerzlich erfahren - werden muss, dass ein Apfel, wenn er sich von einem Ast löst, vom Baum hinunter-, jedoch nicht hinauffällt, gehört zu den Gesetzen der Natur (in diesem Fall zum Fallgesetz), die nur in bezug auf ein Subjekt existieren. Ja, man kann den Ausdruck „Gesetze der Natur“ geradezu für tautologisch halten, weil „Natur“ nach Kant ja ohnehin nur aus notwendigen Gesetzen besteht, die dem Verstand des Subjekts - den Kategorien, und in diesem Falle besonders der Relationskategorie der Kausalität - inhärieren. Mit „Natur“ in dieser Verwendung ist also diejenige Verstandestätigkeit des Subjekts gemeint, die die Erscheinungen nach notwendigen Gesetzen, die von den Kategorien vorgegeben sind, verknüpft. Das folgende Zitat belegt diese Haltung eindeutig:

"Bedenkt man aber, dass diese Natur an sich nichts als ein Inbegriff von Erscheinungen, mithin kein Ding an sich, sondern eine bloße Menge von Vorstellungen des Gemüts sei, so wird man sich nicht wundern, sie bloß in dem Radikalvermögen aller unsrer Erkenntnis, nämlich der transzendentalen Apperzeption, in derjenigen Einheit zu sehen, um deren willen allein sie Objekt aller möglichen Erfahrung, d. i. Natur heißen kann; und dass wir auch eben darum diese Einheit a priori, mithin als notwendig erkennen können, welches wir wohl müssten unterwegens lassen, wäre sie unabhängig von den ersten Quellen unseres Denkens a n s i c h gegeben. Denn da wüsste ich nicht, wo wir die synthetische Sätze einer solchen allgemeinen Natureinheit hernehmen sollten, weil man sie auf solchen Fall von den Gegenständen der Natur selbst entlehnen müsste. "

Hiermit wäre wohl auch der letzte Zweifel aus der Welt geschafft, den man daran hegen könnte, dass sich „Natur“ bei Kant nur auf das „Radikalvermögen“ unserer Erkenntnis bezieht, nicht aber auf irgendetwas außerhalb derselben. Gleich ist dies für Kants Verwendung von „Gesetz“ zu applizieren. 

Es ist nun also herausgestellt, dass das Wort Natur bei Kant terminologisch gebraucht wird, und ebenfalls, was Kant unter diesem Terminus versteht - etwas völlig anderes als der gemeine Verstand, der dabei womöglich an schöne Landschaften mit umherhopsenden Schafen oder andere bekannte Klischees denkt. (Eben dasselbe gilt in unserem Fall übrigens auch für den Kantischen Weltbegriff, auch wenn hier die Konnotationen des gemeinen Verstandes natürlich andere wären: "Eben dieselbe Welt wird aber Natur genannt, so fern sie als ein dynamisches Ganzes betrachtet wird (...)".)


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Der Beweis für die Gültigkeit des Argumentes ab Schritt (3) erfordert allerdings noch eine andere Bedingung. Es könnte ja nun behauptet werden, dass, selbst wenn „Natur“ nur als eine Verstandestätigkeit gesehen werden muß, dies doch nicht impliziere, dass der Verstand, der diese „Natur“ seiner eigenen Einheit a priori verdanke, keine unendliche Reihe von Ursachen denken könne, weshalb immer noch nicht bewiesen sei, warum eine unendliche Reihe als unvollständige Reihe bezeichnet werde. 

In der Tat muß noch bewiesen werden, dass ein reiner Verstandesbegriff mit sich uneinig ist, wenn er eine Reihe voraussetzt, die unendlich ist. Dies stellt aber keine besondere Schwierigkeit dar, denn Belege dafür, dass die sukzessive Synthesis des Verstandes keine unendlichen Reihen denken könne, weil diese in ihr niemals vollendet werden könnten - was natürlich schon rein analytisch aus dem Ausdruck „unendliche Reihe“ hervorgeht -, die Möglichkeit dieser Vollendung der Reihe im Verstand aber die Bedingung der Möglichkeit für die Reihe überhaupt sei, gibt es mehr als genug in der Transzendentalen Dialektik, zum Beispiel: 

"Der wahre (transzendentale) Begriff der Unendlichkeit ist: dass die sukzessive Synthesis der Einheit in Durchmessung eines Quantums niemals vollendet sein kann. (...) Da diese Synthesis nun eine nie zu vollendende Reihe ausmachen müsste: so kann man sich nicht vor ihr, und mithin auch nicht durch sie, eine Totalität denken. Denn der Begriff der Totalität selbst ist in diesem Falle die Vorstellung einer vollendeten Synthesis der Teile, und diese Vollendung, mithin auch der Begriff derselben, ist unmöglich."

Schließlich ist die Kantische Vernunft teleologisch angelegt: Da es ihr nicht gegeben ist, unendliche Reihen zu denken, muss sie am Anfang der Reihe ein Unbedingtes setzten, schließlich entstammt eine Reihe solcher Verbindungen ja dem Verstand selber, weshalb es nicht einzusehen ist, dass die Vernunft in ihr den Widerspruch vorfinden soll, dass der Verstand mehr von ihr verlangt, als ihr möglich ist. 

"(...) die Vernunft fordert die absolute Vollständigkeit der Bedingungen ihrer Möglichkeit, so fern diese eine Reihe ausmachen, mithin eine schlechthin (d. i. in aller Absicht) vollständige Synthesis, wodurch die Erscheinung nach Verstandesgesetzen exponiert werden könne. 

Zweitens ist es eigentlich nur das Unbedingte, was die Vernunft, in dieser, reihenweise, und zwar regressiv, fortgesetzten Synthesis der Bedingungen, sucht, gleich damit die Vollständigkeit in der Reihe der Prämissen, die zusammen weiter keine andere voraussetzen. Dieses U n b e d i n g t e ist nun jederzeit *in  der  absoluten  Totalität  der  Reihe*, wenn man sie sich in der Einbildung vorstellt, enthalten."

Es ist also nun zu folgern, dass eine alleinige Gültigkeit des Kausalitätsprinzips tatsächlich widersprüchlich wäre, weil diese sowohl implizieren würde, dass unser Verstand uns eine Reihe gibt, in der jede Ursache wiederum eine Ursache hätte, mithin die Reihe der Ursachen unendlich wäre, als auch, dass unsere teleologische Vernunft überhaupt keine unendliche Reihe denken kann, sondern immer auf ein Unbedingtes, auf einen Anfang der Reihe, fixiert ist. 

Dass Kants Naturbegriff die einzig plausible Erklärung für den Selbstwiderspruch ist, hat zum Beispiel auch Günter Figal deutlich erkannt, wenn er schreibt, 

"(...) dass plausibel gemacht wird, inwiefern die Notwendigkeit einer Vervollständigung der Allgemeinheit des Kausalgesetzes nicht widerstreitet. Kant begründet die Notwendigkeit einer Vervollständigung des Kausalgesetzes, indem er zeigt, dass gerade ohne eine solche die Behauptung einer allgemeinen Kausalität sich selbst in ihrer "unbeschränkten Allgemeinheit" (KrV, B 474/ A 446) widerspricht. Der Grundsatz der Kausalität behauptet ja eine eine [Verdopplungsfehler aus dem Original übernommen, D.M.] allgemeine Kausalität "nach Gesetzen der Natur" (KrV, B 473/ A 445), und "Natur" ist "der Inbegriff der Gegenstände der Erfahrung" (KrV, B XIX), d.h. der Inbegriff "aller Erscheinungen" (KrV, B163/ A 114). (...) deshalb gibt es dem Naturgesetz zufolge "jederzeit nur einen subalternen, niemals aber einen ersten Anfang, und also überhaupt keine Vollständigkeit der Reihe auf der Seite der von einander abstammenden Ursachen" (KrV, B 473f./A 445f.). Deshalb bedarf der Gedanke der Kausalität als eines Naturgesetzes der Vervollständigung durch den Gedanken der Freiheit: "Es muß eine Kausalität angenommen werden, durch welche etwas geschieht, ohne dass die Ursache davon noch weiter, durch eine andere vorhergehende Ursache, nach notwendigen Gesetzen bestimmt sei, d. i. eine absolute Spontaneität der Ursachen, eine Reihe von Erscheinungen, die nach Naturgesetzen läuft, von selbst anzufangen, mithin transzendentale Freiheit, ohne welche selbst im Laufe der Natur die Reihenfolge der Erscheinungen auf der Seite der Ursachen niemals vollständig ist" (KrV, B 474/A 446)."

Siehe Link: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:_yRI0bf-RfgJ:www.uni-koeln.de/phil-fak/fs-philo/projekt/kant/dm-kant.html+unendliche+Kausalit%C3%A4t&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=2


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

aph am 27.01.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, aber ich gehe ja davon aus, dass man die Bibel interpretieren und nicht wörtlich nehmen muss/darf, deshalb ist dem unteren wohl nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Überdies muss etwas, das nicht mehr ist, nicht schlecht gewesen sein.

Bei meinem Ausführungen über den christlichen Gott basiere ich mich neben der Bibel auf das (absolut empfehlenswerte *g*) Buch "Einführung in das Christentum" von Josef Ratzinger, dem jetzigen Papst Benedikt XVI.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Januar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 27.01.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht die Evolution plant, sondern sie ist von Gott geplant.


----------



## Meinereiner (27. Januar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> und zu einem Sophisten (ist nicht bös gemeint   ) wie Meinereiner werden.



Pragmatisch orientierter Konstruktivist...um genau zu sein.


----------



## crackajack (30. Januar 2006)

Meinereiner am 27.01.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> möglich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lassen wir es.  


Spoiler



Auch wenn ich Recht habe. 


So ein Blödsinn kommt halt raus wenn ich versuche etwas zu denken worüber nichts größeres gedacht werden kann.





> > Habe mir das hier durchgelesen.....
> 
> 
> Wuhaa, da hast du dir aber auch was rausgesucht. Hinter diesem ganzen Gesülze von Transzendenz, Onto-Philosophie, Prädikation, Entität, Apriorität usw. versteckt sich ein ganz simples Argument, nämlich: Wir können Gott nicht begreifen, darum können wir auch nicht sagen, ob er existiert oder nicht (denn dazu müssten wir ihn ja begreifen).


Der Schreiberling dürfte wohl auch zur Rasse der Philosophen gehören, also stell dich schon mal darauf ein, dass dich deine Freunde meiden werden, weil du nach Beendigung deines Studiums auch nur mehr so reden wirst.


----------



## crackajack (1. Februar 2006)

So jetzt komme ich zu den "Gottesbeweisen", die den letzten Zweifler bekehren werden. *fg*

*transzendentaler* Gottesbeweis
Der Gottesbeweis aufgrund von Wundern weist auf einen transzendenten Urheber von zahlreich bezeugten Wundern (als Durchbrechung kausaldeterministischer Erklärungsketten) hin: Gott. Freilich sind auch andere Erklärungen bei  übernatürlichen Ereignissen nicht auszuschließen, etwa dämonische Einflussnahme (was aber seinerseits ein Hinweis auf Gott als Schöpfer auch der Engel- und Dämonenwelt ist).


und gleich ein beispielhaftes Wunder:

*noetischer* Gottesbeweis
„Noetische" Bedeutung der Jungfrauengeburt 

Seinsmäßig („ontisch") ist Christus Gottes Sohn, weil er in Ewigkeit von Gott, dem Vater, geboren ist. Dieses unsere Vorstellungskraft und unsere Denkkraft weit übersteigende Geheimnis göttlicher Existenz, also auch diese ewige „Geburt ohne Mutter", macht er uns dadurch hier auf Erden anschaulich, dass der Sohn hier geboren wird in einer „Geburt ohne Vater". Diese wunderbare Geburt hat also ihre Bedeutung darin, dass uns himmlische Wirklichkeiten, die uns verschlossen waren, nun in einem irdischen Geschehen, der Fleischwerdung Gottes, anschaulich, also offenbar werden und wir sie fassen können, in der gläubigen Annahme erkennen können (griechisch: noein). Sie hat also „noetische" Bedeutung. 

Jesus ist also nicht dadurch Gottes Sohn, dass er von der Jungfrau geboren wurde („ontisch"), sondern umgekehrt: Er wurde von der Jungfrau geboren, weil er Gottes Sohn ist und wir das in der „Geburt aus der Jungfrau" erkennen („noetisch"). So ist die Art und Weise der Fleischwerdung Gottes das Erkennungszeichen für die Sache. Zeichen (signum) und Sache (res) sind sehr wohl zu unterscheiden, aber nicht voneinander zu trennen.

Walter Künneth präzisiert es, dass die Jungfrauengeburt ein Zeichen ist, aber kein „signum significans", ein Zeichen, das nur wie ein Wegweiser auf Gott hindeutet, ohne dass etwas geschieht, sondern ein „signum exhibens", ein Zeichen, durch das Gott selbst wirksam ist. „Es ist die einmalige und unverzichtbare Dokumentation dafür, dass nicht biologische Gesetzmäßigkeiten dieser Welt Heil und Rettung für die Menschheit bewirken, sondern allein Gottes Kommen in die Geschichtlichkeit, das damit alle menschlichen Denk- und Vorstellungsmöglichkeiten durchbricht und aufhebt" (W. Künneth, Fundamente des Glaubens, 1975, S. 120). 

Wir können nie Gottes Wesen, Taten und Wunder „vordenken", aber der Allmächtige nimmt so unser Fleisch, unser Blut und unsere Niedrigkeit an, dass wir im „Nachdenken" über seine Offenbarung erkennen, wer er ist.


----------



## Meinereiner (1. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 01.02.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt komme ich zu den "Gottesbeweisen", die den letzten Zweifler bekehren werden. *fg*
> 
> *transzendentaler* Gottesbeweis
> [...]
> ...



Die sind ja langweilig  ....aber der ontologische, der....


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Februar 2006)

Sorry falls ich das wieder aufmische aber im Internet hab ich zu diesem Thema dies gefunden. Der fett markierte Teil ist besonders wichtig:


Viele Christen meinen, das Leben sei durch Evolution (Höherentwicklung über Millionen von Jahren vom Einzeller bis hin zum Menschen) entstanden, und diese Vorstellung sei mit den Aussagen der Bibel vereinbar. Dabei ändern sie die Evolutionslehre in dem einen Punkt ab, daß sie sagen, nicht der Zufall sei die treibende Kraft der Evolution, sondern Gott habe den Weg der Evolution gewählt, um das Leben zu erschaffen (theistische Evolution).

Aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht kann die Evolutionstheorie keinesfalls als Tatsache gewertet werden, so daß ohnehin keine zwingende Notwendigkeit besteht, nach Vereinbarungsmöglichkeiten zwischen biblischem Glauben und der Evolutionslehre zu suchen . Da andererseits die Evolutionstheorie mehr denn je als "wissenschaftliche Tatsache" verbreitet wird, ist die Frage doch aktuell. Tatsächlich zeigt die Bibel im Alten ebenso wie im Neuen Testament, daß die Vorstellung einer Höherentwicklung nicht richtig ist:

1. Nach dem Schöpfungsbericht der Bibel (1 Mose 1-2,4a) werden die Pflanzen und die unterschiedlichen Tiergruppen unabhängig voneinander geschaffen und jeweils von Gott selbst als "gut" bezeichnet. Somit bedurften sie keiner Höherentwicklung. 

2. In 1 Mose 1 heißt es 10 mal, daß Gott die Pflanzen und Tiere nach ihrer Art schuf. Das widerspricht der Vorstellung einer Höherentwicklung über den Artrahmen hinaus, wie der Bibeltext ihn vorgibt. Gott hat jede Art als solche geschaffen und die Grenzen der Variationsbreite innerhalb jeder Art festgelegt. Nach der Evolutionstheorie aber müßten unzählige Male die Artgrenzen überschritten worden sein. Die biblische Artauffassung ist allerdings weiter gefaßt als der heutige biologische Artbegriff und entspricht etwa einer Gattung oder Familie.*

3. In den Harmonisierungsversuchen zwischen Bibel und Evolutionsmodell werden gerne die Schöpfungstage geologischen Zeitaltern gleichgesetzt. Dabei argumentiert man, bei Gott seien ja 1000 Jahre wie ein Tag (Ps 90,4; zitiert in 2 Petr 3,. Gegen eine solche Auffassung spricht aber vieles: so heißt es 6 mal ausdrücklich "und es wurde Abend und wurde Morgen". In solchem Zusammenhang läßt das hebräische Wort für "Tag" nur die Bedeutung eines Kalendertages zu. Auch bezieht sich das Sabbat-Gebot (2 Mose 20,11) ausdrücklich auf die 6 Tage und den einen Ruhetag (nicht Ruhe-Zeitalter). Im übrigen steht die Aussage, daß bei Gott 1000 Jahre wie ein Tag sind, nicht im Zusammenhang mit Aussagen zur Schöpfung. Sie kann daher nicht zur Interpretation der Schöpfungstage herangezogen werden. In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch öfter darauf hingewiesen, daß die Reihenfolge der Erschaffung im Schöpfungsbericht ähnlich sei wie die Reihenfolge nach der Evolutionslehre. Doch bringt dieser Harmonisierungsversuch Probleme, die im Falle der 7 Tage entfallen: z. B. die Erschaffung der Sonne nach den Pflanzen oder das Auftreten der Vögel vor den Landtieren.

 Denn in sechs Tagen hat der Herr Himmel und Erde gemacht und das Meer und alles, was darinnen ist (2 Mose 20,11b). 

4. Gemäß Hebr 11,3 ist das jetzt Sichtbare nicht aus dem entstanden, was man mit den Sinnen wahrnehmen kann, vielmehr wurden alle Dinge "aus dem Nichts ins Dasein gerufen." Genau übersetzt heißt es: "nicht aus dem Erscheinenden", d. h. nicht aus dem Sichtbaren, aus schon Vorhandenem. D. h. die Lebewesen haben sich nicht aus Vorstufen entwickelt. 

5. In Gottes Schöpfung gab es keinen Tod. Dieser kam erst durch den Sündenfall Adams in die Welt (1 Mose 2,17, Röm 5,12), wobei auch die Tiere von der "Knechtschaft der Vergänglichkeit" betroffen wurden (Röm 8,19-21). Da die Evolutionstheorie wegen des Überlebens der "bestangepaßten Arten" den Tod ungezählter Individuen und Arten verlangt, damit eine Höherentwicklung überhaupt stattfinden kann, ist es unmöglich, daß Gott auf diesem Wege, d. h. auf dem Umweg über den Tod, Tiere und Menschen geschaffen hat. Darüber hinaus ist in biblischer Sicht der Tod ein Feind Gottes, der besiegt werden wird (1 Kor 15,26) und kann daher unmöglich ein Schöpfungsmittel zum Hervorbringen von Leben sein. Biblisch gesehen ist der Tod ein Eindringling in die Schöpfung, der durch die Sünde des Menschen in die Welt kam (s. o.), also ein Zeichen des Gefallenseins der Schöpfung. 

6. Nach der Evolutionstheorie hat sich das heutige Leben durch den Kampf ums Dasein entwickelt. Kampf kann aber niemals Prinzip göttlicher Schöpfung sein. Vielmehr hat Gott "die Erde, die Menschen und die Tiere durch seine große Kraft" geschaffen (Jer 27,5) und hat Mensch und Tieren ausdrücklich nur pflanzliche Nahrung angewiesen (1 Mose 1,30), jedenfalls zunächst. Heute zu beobachtende Kämpfe zwischen Tieren oder zwischen Menschen sind ebenfalls Kennzeichen einer von Gott abgefallenen Schöpfung. 

7. Bei konsequenter Anwendung der Evolutionstheorie müßte eine Höherentwicklung auch noch nach dem Auftreten des ersten Menschen angedauert haben und wäre auch heute noch zu erwarten bis an das Ende der Zeiten. Dies steht aber im Widerspruch zu den biblischen Berichten (z. B. über die Endzeit), wonach die als vollkommen (!) geschaffene Menschheit (1 Mose 1,31; 2,1) sich aufgrund der Sünde abwärts entwickelt, und Gott schließlich "einen neuen Himmel und eine neue Erde" schaffen wird (Offb 21,1). Die Geschichte Israels zeigt einen "Aufwärtstrend" nur dort, wo eine Hinwendung zu Gott erfolgte. Wenn die Menschheit sich höherentwickelt, wozu mußte Jesus sterben? Die Erlösung zum Guten hin erfolgt nicht durch Entwicklung, sondern durch das Eingreifen Gottes.

8. Nach 1 Mose 3,20 ist Eva als erste Frau die Mutter aller Lebenden. Das schließt aus, daß es schon vor Adam und Eva Menschen gab.*

9. Das Neue Testament bezieht sich auf den Schöpfungsbericht wie auf eine Tatsache. So schildert z. B. Paulus in Röm 5,12-21 den heilsgeschichtlichen (und damit für uns lebensnotwendigen) Zusammenhang zwischen der Sünde des einen Menschen (Adam) und dem Gehorsam des einen Menschen (Jesus). Es gibt keinen guten Grund, den einen Teil dieser Aussage faktisch, den andern aber nur bildlich zu sehen.

10. Auch Jesus selbst bezieht sich in Mt 19,5 ganz selbstverständlich auf den Wortlaut des Schöpfungsberichtes in 1 Mose 1 und 2.
*
11. Die Sintflut als weltweite Katastrophe wird von der Evolutionslehre ausdrücklich abgelehnt, die Bibel stellt sie aber eindeutig als solche dar. 1 Mose 6,13: "Da sagte Gott zu Noah: das Ende aller lebenden Geschöpfe ist bei mir beschlossen." Stattdessen spricht die Evolutionstheorie davon, daß in der Vergangenheit alle Prozesse meist gleichförmig, ähnlich wie heute und nur mit lokalen oder regionalen Katastrophen abgelaufen seien (Uniformitarismus oder Aktualitätsprinzip). Vgl. aber 2 Petr 3,3-7: "In den letzten Tagen werden Spötter auftreten und sagen, es bleibt doch alles, wie es von Anfang an war. . . . Dabei lassen sie außer acht, daß der Himmel und die Erde durch das Wort Gottes entstanden sind, und daß die damalige Welt durch die Flut im Wasser zugrunde gegangen ist . . . "*

12. Auch Jesus spricht in Mt 24,37-39 von der Sintflut als von einer historischen Tatsache


----------



## aph (3. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 03.02.2006 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen spricht die Evolutionstheorie davon, daß in der Vergangenheit alle Prozesse meist gleichförmig, ähnlich wie heute und nur mit lokalen oder regionalen Katastrophen abgelaufen seien (Uniformitarismus oder Aktualitätsprinzip).



Das stimmt nicht. Die Evolutionstheorie und die prähistorische Forschung wissen von so einigen globalen Einschnitten zu berichten, bei denen bis zu 90% der Arten innerhalb weniger Jahrmillionen (was wenig ist) ausgestorben sind und der Rest einen Neuanfang begann.

Aber ich gebe dir insofern recht, dass auch ich den Glauben an eine göttliche Schöpfung als unvereinbar mit der Evolutionstheorie ansehe. Ich warte diesbezüglich noch auf ein paar nähere Ausführungen von ElNonsk, der das ja behauptet.


----------



## mercury123 (3. Februar 2006)

@Trickmaster 
"Deine" Einwände sind fundiert, durchdacht und wohl ein Schlag ins Gesicht für einige Darwinisten hier. Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf die Gegenargumente, zumal diese unglaublich raffiniert sein müssen, um zumindest halbwegs Paroli bieten zu können.

Ich denke (sofern man seinen Glauben ernsthaft lebt) muss man sich in gewissen Sparten einfach für die Wissenschaft oder für die Religion entschieden. Das, weil Teile der Bibel keineswegs rational, also mit dem Verstand nachvollziehbar, sind. 

Beispiel Sintflut: Naturwissenschaftlich gesehen ist es Zitat: *"Absolut unmöglich"*, dass alle Berge dieser Welt einmal unter Wasser standen.
Genau das behauptet allerdings unmissverständlich die Bibel.

1. Mose 7,19-20:

Und die Wasser wurden immer noch mächtiger auf der Erde. Alle hohen Berge unter dem Himmel wurden bedeckt. Siebeneinhalb Meter hoch stiegen die Wasser darüber, *so dass die Berge alle bedeckt wurden. *


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> @Trickmaster
> "Deine" Einwände sind fundiert, durchdacht und wohl ein Schlag ins Gesicht für einige Darwinisten hier. Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf die Gegenargumente, zumal diese unglaublich raffiniert sein müssen, um zumindest halbwegs Paroli bieten zu können.




Da sag ich mal, das gilt nur für "christliche" "Darwinisten" 
Denn - wie sag ich es freundlich - Bibelzitate wirken nicht unbedingt überzeugend auf mich 

Witzig ist, dass in den Posts vorher "wir" versucht haben mit logischen Thesen etc. gegen eine Gott-geschaffene Evolution zu sprechen.
Und nun für das gleiche Ziel dies mit Bibelzitaten gemacht wird (auch wenn das Ergebnis ein anderes ist  ).


Auch wenn ich beides nicht ausstehen kann: Ich dachte man interpretiert die Bibel nur und nimmt sie nicht wortwörtlich :-o - zumindest bei den Katholiken fällt mir ein *g*


----------



## Peter23 (3. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> @Trickmaster
> "Deine" Einwände sind fundiert, durchdacht und wohl ein Schlag ins Gesicht für einige Darwinisten hier. Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf die Gegenargumente, zumal diese unglaublich raffiniert sein müssen, um zumindest halbwegs Paroli bieten zu können.
> 
> Ich denke (sofern man seinen Glauben ernsthaft lebt) muss man sich in gewissen Sparten einfach für die Wissenschaft oder für die Religion entschieden. Das, weil Teile der Bibel keineswegs rational, also mit dem Verstand nachvollziehbar, sind.
> ...




Da es auf der gesammten Erde, mit gefrorenen Wasser in Form von Eis usw. nicht genug Wasser gibt, um den Weerespiegel weltweit auf mehrere Kilometer zu heben, sollte die antwort jedem vernunftbegabten Menschen klar sein.


----------



## mercury123 (3. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 03.02.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 03.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, es gilt "nur" für die christlichen Darwinisten. 
Dass Bibelzitate für dich nicht überzeugend wirken, ist logisch, aber auf naturwissenschaftlichem Weg ist der Evolutionstheorie nicht beizukommen.  
Ich finde es lustig, dass die meisten Katholiken heute der Wissenschaft so wohl gesinnt sind, dass sie kurzerhand unmengen an Versen uminterpretieren und ignorieren. Dabei waren sie früher wohl die ärgsten Feinde namentlich der Astronomie. Die Kleriker zwangen jeden, der das Ptolemäische Weltbild (Die Erde ist das Zentrum des Universum und alle anderen Körper umrunden sie in perfekten Kreisbahnen,...) ablehnten, ihre falschen Theorien zu übernehmen. Giordano Bruno wurde in Rom verbrannt, nachdem er behauptet hatte, dass die Sonne nur einer von vielen Sternen ist.
Galileo Galilei sperrten sie ein, drohten ihm mit Folter und zwangen ihn öffentlich seine ketzterischen Gedanken abzuschwören...
 :-o
Erst klar fundamental, dann in den meisten Punkten sehr liberal. Warum sollte man einer so hin und hergerissenen Institution glauben schenken, die zudem hunderte Jahre daneben lag? Gut, man kann ja hoffen, dass sie genau heute den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft, was dann allerdings aus meiner Sicht doch etwas......mutig ist.


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Februar 2006)

Peter23 am 03.02.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 03.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt aber auch nur daran, das die Sinflut ihre Spuren verwischt hat. Nach den Theologen war die Sinflut auch für die Erdschichten verantwortlich und genau aus diesen Erdschichten suchte man Beweise für die Sinflut, was natürlich völlig sinnlos war. Seid wann kann man denn Wunder beweisen und begründen? das ging noch nie und wird wahrscheinlich auch in Zukunft nicht gehen, denn was für uns vielleicht wie ein Wunder erscheint ist in vielleicht 2000 Jahren völlig normal.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ich finde es lustig, dass die meisten Katholiken heute der Wissenschaft so wohl gesinnt sind, dass sie kurzerhand unmengen an Versen uminterpretieren und ignorieren. Dabei waren sie früher wohl die ärgsten Feinde namentlich der Astronomie. Die Kleriker zwangen jeden, der das Ptolemäische Weltbild (Die Erde ist das Zentrum des Universum und alle anderen Körper umrunden sie in perfekten Kreisbahnen,...) ablehnten, ihre falschen Theorien zu übernehmen.


So, hier hake ich jetzt mal ein und stelle einen Teil der kath. Glaubenslehre dazu mal dar (Katechismus der kath. Kirche, Teil III, Abschnitt 1.1.1):
_"[...]Schärfer achtet auch die Theologie auf ihre Grenzen. Sie weiß heute, daß die Bibel sich in ihrer Ausdrucks- und Vorstellungsweise des Weltbilds der damaligen Zeit bediente, das als solches für uns nicht verbindlich ist. Ihrer Aussageintention nach will uns die Bibel nicht über empirischerkennbare Entstehungen der Welt und der verschiedenen Arten der Lebewesen unterrichten. Sie will vor allem sagen, daß Gott der Schöpfer der Welt und ihr Heil ist. Es ist darum kein Gegenstand des Glaubens, daß Gott die Welt, wie es die Bibel bildhaft darstellt, in sechs Tagen geschaffen hat und daß er alles am Anfang so geschaffen hat, wie wir es heute vorfinden.
[...]Heute setzt sich nämlich immer mehr der die Meinung druch, daß Schöpfung und Evolution Antworten auf jeweils ganz verschiedene Fragen sind und deshalb auf verschiedenen Ebenen liegen. Evolution ist ein empirischer Begriff, der auf die Frage nach dem "horizontalen" Woher und dem raum-zeitlichen Nacheinander der Geschöpfe eingeht. Schöpfung dagegen ist ein theologischer Begriff und fragt nach dem "vertikalen" Warum und Wozu der Wirklichkeit. Evolution setzt immer schon "etwas" voraus, das sich verändert und entwickelt,; Schöpfung zeigt, warum und wozu überhaupt etwas ist, das sich verändern und entwickeln kann. Um beide Sichtweisen miteinander zu verbinden, sagen heute viele Theologen: Gott schafft die Dinge so, daß sie ermächtigt sind, bei ihrer eigenen Entwicklung mitzuwirken. "Gott macht, daß sich die Dinge selber machen" (de Chardin). Dabei wirkt Gott nicht nur am Anfang, um dann die Entwicklung sich selbst zu überlassen,. Er hält die Wirklichkeit ständig im Sein, und er trägt und leitet sie auch in ihrem Werden. Gott ist also die alles umgreifende schöpferische Macht, die eigentätiges geschöpfliches Mitwirken freisetzt und durchwaltet. Gerade in ihrer schöpferischen Kraft sind die Geschöpfe also ein Abbild des schöpferischen Gottes. Schöpfungsgalube und Evolutionstheorie widerstreiten also einander nicht grundsätzlich; beide Aussagen geben vielmehr eine Antwort auf ganz verschiedene Fragen; sie liegen auf verschiedenen Ebenen und sind verschiedenen Erkenntnisweisen zugeordnet._[...]   



> Giordano Bruno wurde in Rom verbrannt, nachdem er behauptet hatte, dass die Sonne nur einer von vielen Sternen ist.
> Galileo Galilei sperrten sie ein, drohten ihm mit Folter und zwangen ihn öffentlich seine ketzterischen Gedanken abzuschwören...
> :-o


Giordano Bruno wurde wegen Ketzerei verbrannt, da er sich im Laufe des Verfahrens in die absurdesten Widersprüche - in Glaubensfragen!-verhedderte und schließlich sogar behauptete, er sei Jesus persönlich ...
Ich heiße seine Verbrennung nicht gut, ganz im Gegenteil, aber er wurde nicht auf Grund seiner wissenschaftlichen Weltanschauung umgebracht.

Wie ich schon zig Mal zu erklären versuchte, war der Fall Galilei ein politsches Urteil und kein religiös-wissenschaftlicher Streitfall. Er wurde übrigens nicht von einer kirchlichen Institution oder Person denunziert und angeklagt, sondern von einer Gruppe der bedeutensten Philosophen der damaligen Zeit, die Angst hatten, dass sich jeder Mensch nun selbst ein Bild vom Universum und der Schöpfung machen könnte, in dem er einfach durch ein Rohr zu den Sternen guckte und die Philosophie somit überflüssig würde ... 



> Erst klar fundamental, dann in den meisten Punkten sehr liberal. Warum sollte man einer so hin und hergerissenen Institution glauben schenken, die zudem hunderte Jahre daneben lag? Gut, man kann ja hoffen, dass sie genau heute den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft, was dann allerdings aus meiner Sicht doch etwas......mutig ist.


Ach was- und der Protestantismus, das Luthertum, "Baptistantismus"(?) und wie diese Gruppen alle heißen mögen bieten da die bessere Option? Auch auf die Gefahr hin, von aph wieder einmal als arrogant abgetan zu werden: Das ist naiv. Immerhin lernt(e) die kath. Kirche aus ihren Fehlern; viele christliche Sekten -vor allem in den USA- scheinen dazu ja unfähig zu sein ...


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Februar 2006)

Darf ich annehmen, dass niemand (Meinereiner nehme ich mal aus *g*) mehr etwas an Thomas von Aquins kosmologischen Beweis auszusetzen hat (siehe auch -> unendliche Reihe), da mir hier niemand auf meinen Post geantwortet hat?


----------



## aph (3. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 03.02.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott schafft die Dinge so, daß sie ermächtigt sind, bei ihrer eigenen Entwicklung mitzuwirken. "Gott macht, daß sich die Dinge selber machen" (de Chardin). Dabei wirkt Gott nicht nur am Anfang, um dann die Entwicklung sich selbst zu überlassen,. Er hält die Wirklichkeit ständig im Sein, und er trägt und leitet sie auch in ihrem Werden. Gott ist also die alles umgreifende schöpferische Macht, die eigentätiges geschöpfliches Mitwirken freisetzt und durchwaltet. Gerade in ihrer schöpferischen Kraft sind die Geschöpfe also ein Abbild des schöpferischen Gottes. Schöpfungsgalube und Evolutionstheorie widerstreiten also einander nicht grundsätzlich; beide Aussagen geben vielmehr eine Antwort auf ganz verschiedene Fragen; sie liegen auf verschiedenen Ebenen und sind verschiedenen Erkenntnisweisen zugeordnet



Nun, was ich mich dabei frage: Weiß Gott vorher, was entstehen wird? ElNonsk brachte das Beispiel des Leberegels als Beweis?/Hinweis? auf die göttliche Absicht hinter der Evolution. Das klingt für mich so, als ob Gott zuerst dachte: Hey, so ein Leberegel, der Löcher in die Mägen von Ameisen frisst, sie alle bis auf eins wieder verschließt und einer der Egel sich auf den Weg ins Hirn macht, um die Ameise dazu zu bringen, sich von einem Schaf fressen zu lassen. So, und jetzt lasse ich die Evolution mal so einen Leberegel entwickeln.

Wenn es nicht so war, dann wusste Gott vorher nicht, dass seine Evolution einen derart kruden Leberegel hervorbringen würde. Dann ist seine Seltsamkeit aber auch kein Beweis für Gottes Eingreifen, denn dann hätte er genauso zufällig auch ohne Gott, ohne intelligenten Designer entstehen können.

Wie also ist das nun zu verstehen, ElNonsk?


----------



## aph (3. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.02.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich annehmen, dass niemand (Meinereiner nehme ich mal aus *g*) mehr etwas an Thomas von Aquins kosmologischen Beweis auszusetzen hat (siehe auch -> unendliche Reihe), da mir hier niemand auf meinen Post geantwortet hat?



Kommt drauf an, was du damit meinst. Ich finde, wir haben die Schwächen dieses Beweises mehr als genug erörtert.


----------



## mercury123 (3. Februar 2006)

> So, hier hake ich jetzt mal ein und stelle einen Teil der kath. Glaubenslehre dazu mal dar (Katechismus der kath. Kirche, Teil III, Abschnitt 1.1.1):
> _"[...]Schärfer achtet auch die Theologie auf ihre Grenzen. Sie weiß heute, daß die Bibel sich in ihrer Ausdrucks- und Vorstellungsweise des Weltbilds der damaligen Zeit bediente, das als solches für uns nicht verbindlich ist. Ihrer Aussageintention nach will uns die Bibel nicht über empirischerkennbare Entstehungen der Welt und der verschiedenen Arten der Lebewesen unterrichten. Sie will vor allem sagen, daß Gott der Schöpfer der Welt und ihr Heil ist. Es ist darum kein Gegenstand des Glaubens, daß Gott die Welt, wie es die Bibel bildhaft darstellt, in sechs Tagen geschaffen hat und daß er alles am Anfang so geschaffen hat, wie wir es heute vorfinden.
> [...]Heute setzt sich nämlich immer mehr der die Meinung druch, daß Schöpfung und Evolution Antworten auf jeweils ganz verschiedene Fragen sind und deshalb auf verschiedenen Ebenen liegen. Evolution ist ein empirischer Begriff, der auf die Frage nach dem "horizontalen" Woher und dem raum-zeitlichen Nacheinander der Geschöpfe eingeht. Schöpfung dagegen ist ein theologischer Begriff und fragt nach dem "vertikalen" Warum und Wozu der Wirklichkeit. Evolution setzt immer schon "etwas" voraus, das sich verändert und entwickelt,; Schöpfung zeigt, warum und wozu überhaupt etwas ist, das sich verändern und entwickeln kann. Um beide Sichtweisen miteinander zu verbinden, sagen heute viele Theologen: Gott schafft die Dinge so, daß sie ermächtigt sind, bei ihrer eigenen Entwicklung mitzuwirken. "Gott macht, daß sich die Dinge selber machen" (de Chardin). Dabei wirkt Gott nicht nur am Anfang, um dann die Entwicklung sich selbst zu überlassen,. Er hält die Wirklichkeit ständig im Sein, und er trägt und leitet sie auch in ihrem Werden. Gott ist also die alles umgreifende schöpferische Macht, die eigentätiges geschöpfliches Mitwirken freisetzt und durchwaltet. Gerade in ihrer schöpferischen Kraft sind die Geschöpfe also ein Abbild des schöpferischen Gottes. Schöpfungsgalube und Evolutionstheorie widerstreiten also einander nicht grundsätzlich; beide Aussagen geben vielmehr eine Antwort auf ganz verschiedene Fragen; sie liegen auf verschiedenen Ebenen und sind verschiedenen Erkenntnisweisen zugeordnet._[...]


Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass die Bibel auch auf das "Wie?" eingeht und man als Gläubigen deshalb die Beschreibung der Bibel zu vertreten hat, ob jetzt die Wissenschaft anders denkt oder nicht. Der Glaube ist eben nicht rational sondern eher das Gegenteil, deshalb heisst es ja auch "glauben" und nicht "wissen".
In meinen Augen ergänzt die Evolutionstheorie unseren Glauben nicht, sondern greift ihn vielmehr an. Ich glaube nicht an Aussagen von renomierten Evolutionbiologen wie z. B. neulich in der NZZ auf die Frage, ob es in der Natur so etwas wie Glück gäbe: " Vergessen Sie es. Glück ist keine Kategorie der Evolution. Die Natur kennt keine Romantik. *  Die Natur kennt nur das Überleben des Stärksten."*
Die Behauptung es würden nur die Stärksten überleben ist ganz und gar unchristlich und schon deshalb verwerflich. Auch als Atheist hätte ich meine liebe Mühe mit diesem Grundsatz der Evolution, von der Behauptung es gäbe kein Glück und keine Romantik in der Natur mal ganz zu schweigen.


> Giordano Bruno wurde wegen Ketzerei verbrannt, da er sich im Laufe des Verfahrens in die absurdesten Widersprüche - in Glaubensfragen!-verhedderte und schließlich sogar behauptete, er sei Jesus persönlich ...
> Ich heiße seine Verbrennung nicht gut, ganz im Gegenteil, aber er wurde nicht auf Grund seiner wissenschaftlichen Weltanschauung umgebracht.


Kein Wunder dreht man nach sieben Jahren Haft und in Gehorsam der Katholischen Kirche durch. Ich will nicht wissen, was sie im alles eingeflösst und welche Foltermethoden sie angewandt haben um eine Rechtfertigung für den Tod durch Verbrennen gehabt zu haben.


> Wie ich schon zig Mal zu erklären versuchte, war der Fall Galilei ein politsches Urteil und kein religiös-wissenschaftlicher Streitfall. Er wurde übrigens nicht von einer kirchlichen Institution oder Person denunziert und angeklagt, sondern von einer Gruppe der bedeutensten Philosophen der damaligen Zeit, die Angst hatten, dass sich jeder Mensch nun selbst ein Bild vom Universum und der Schöpfung machen könnte, in dem er einfach durch ein Rohr zu den Sternen guckte und die Philosophie somit überflüssig würde ...


Das sehe ich widerum anders. In meinem Astronomiebuch steht klipp und klar, dass die Katholiken ihn auf Übelste diffamiert haben. Von oben erwähnter Philosophengruppe steht kein Wort.



> Ach was- und der Protestantismus, das Luthertum, "Baptistantismus"(?) und wie diese Gruppen alle heißen mögen bieten da die bessere Option? Auch auf die Gefahr hin, von aph wieder einmal als arrogant abgetan zu werden: Das ist naiv. Immerhin lernt(e) die kath. Kirche aus ihren Fehlern; viele christliche Sekten -vor allem in den USA- scheinen dazu ja unfähig zu sein ...


Man kann doch nicht eigene Verbrechen mit den Untaten anderer rechtfertigen.
Ob die katholische Kirche daraus gelernt hat ist eine andere Frage. Galileo Galilei haben sie jedenfalls erst 1992 rehabilitiert, was für mich eine Frechheit ist.

Hoffentlich habe ich einige Katholiken hier nicht zu fest angegriffen, ansonsten bitte ich wie üblich um Entschuldigung.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 27.01.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ aph
Das hatte ich gemeint.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beweis für die Gültigkeit des Argumentes ab Schritt (3) erfordert allerdings noch eine andere Bedingung. Es könnte ja nun behauptet werden, dass, selbst wenn „Natur“ nur als eine Verstandestätigkeit gesehen werden muß, dies doch nicht impliziere, dass der Verstand, der diese „Natur“ seiner eigenen Einheit a priori verdanke, keine unendliche Reihe von Ursachen denken könne, weshalb immer noch nicht bewiesen sei, warum eine unendliche Reihe als unvollständige Reihe bezeichnet werde.
> 
> In der Tat muß noch bewiesen werden, dass ein reiner Verstandesbegriff mit sich uneinig ist, wenn er eine Reihe voraussetzt, die unendlich ist. Dies stellt aber keine besondere Schwierigkeit dar, denn Belege dafür, dass die sukzessive Synthesis des Verstandes keine unendlichen Reihen denken könne, weil diese in ihr niemals vollendet werden könnten - was natürlich schon rein analytisch aus dem Ausdruck „unendliche Reihe“ hervorgeht -, die Möglichkeit dieser Vollendung der Reihe im Verstand aber die Bedingung der Möglichkeit für die Reihe überhaupt sei, gibt es mehr als genug in der Transzendentalen Dialektik, zum Beispiel:
> 
> ...


@aph
Und das hatte ich gemeint.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Februar 2006)

aph am 03.02.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.02.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gott ist allmächtig -beinhaltet-> Gott weiß alles -> Frage ist wohl beantwortet.  
Das Problem an der danzen Sache hat aber schon DocHoliday treffend beschrieben. Die (christl.-kath.) Religion beschäftigt sich u. a. damit, dass Gott die Welt geschaffen hat, und nicht Wie?, da diese Frage nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun hat. Die Frage nach dem "Wie?" gehört in den Bereich der Naturwissenschaften. Es gibt wohl auch deshalb kein offizielles Statement der Kirche zum genauen "Wie?" der Schöpfung, da man sich dabei auf die Naturwissenschaften stützen müsste, die, wie wir aus der Geschichte ersehen können, sich unheimlich oft geirrt haben und korrigiert werden mussten. Wer weiß, vielleicht behauptet man in hundert Jahren, dass die Erde in sieben Tagen erschaffen worden sei oder dass die Evolutionstheorie ganz anders lauten muss. Das können die Naturwissenschaft von mir aus ruhig behaupten, solange sie auch genügend "Beweismaterial" dazu anführen. Wichtig ist nur, dass hier nur vom "Wie?" gesprochen wird, das mit dem eigentlichen Glauben nichts zu tun hat. Deshalb ist auch das "Wie?" nicht von Belang für die Kirche.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen ergänzt die Evolutionstheorie unseren Glauben nicht, sondern greift ihn vielmehr an. Ich glaube nicht an Aussagen von renomierten Evolutionbiologen wie z. B. neulich in der NZZ auf die Frage, ob es in der Natur so etwas wie Glück gäbe: " Vergessen Sie es. Glück ist keine Kategorie der Evolution. Die Natur kennt keine Romantik. *  Die Natur kennt nur das Überleben des Stärksten."*


Nur so nebenbei   
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es nur eine falsche Interpretation der Theorien Darwins war, oder er selbst in diesem Punkt falsch gelegen ist. Die Behauptung "Die Natur kennt nur das Überleben der Stärksten" ist naturwissenschaftlich nicht haltbar. Vielmehr sollte es heißen: "Nur der Anpassungsfähigste überlebt!"


----------



## mercury123 (3. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.02.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 03.02.2006 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eine reine Definitionsfrage. Unter stark kann man auch angepasst verstehen. "Die Natur kennt nur das Recht des am meisten Angepassten" ist ebenso inakzeptabel. Dann könnte man ja argumentieren, dass es im Sinne der Natur ist Schwache und Behinderte umzubringen, da diese zweifellos schlechter an das Leben angepasst sind. 

Die Einwände Trickmasters gegen die Evolutionstheorie aus christlicher Sicht, stehen immer noch unangefochten im Raum. Aus meiner Sicht widerlegen sie logisch und nachvollziehbar, weshalb die Evo-theorie und Bibel eben doch kaum auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu bringen sind. Mich würde interessieren, was du dazu zu sagen hast.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 03.02.2006 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu 1: Nein, eben nicht. Nur wenn der Satz "Die Natur kennt nur das Überleben des Stärksten!" gilt, kann man den von dir genannten Schluss machen (wurde z. T. auch so gemacht -> siehe Hitler).
Unter "angepasst" versteht man auch gegenseitige Hilfe, die vor allem beim Menschen, aber auch bei Tieren und Pflanzen zu finden ist (-> siehe Symbiose). Übrigens machen wir hier überhaupt den Fehler, moralische (für uns Christen auch religiöse) Entscheidungen, die eigentlich in den Bereich der Religion/Philosophie (je nach Sichtweise) gehören, auf das naturwissenschaftliche Gebiet zu übertragen.
Zu 2: DocHoliday scheint mir schon sehr gut auf diese Argumentation geantwortet zu haben. Ich selbst habe da immer noch Gottesfrage in dem Thread zu klären (und dann die Evolutionstheorie und noch was, ach ich hab es schon vergessen *g*). Mir persönlich scheint es wichtiger, zuerst dieses Frage zu klären, als über solche "innerchristliche" Probleme zu streiten -> Ich habe halt lieber Grundsatzdiskussionen   Ist aber wirklich nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich werde später schon auch noch etwas zu diesem Problem schreiben (Oh nein, schon wieder ein Versprechen gemacht. Jetzt lassen wir es aber mal mit den neuen Themen und versuchen mal mit einem fertigzuwerden   )


----------



## mercury123 (3. Februar 2006)

> Zu 1: Nein, eben nicht. Nur wenn der Satz "Die Natur kennt nur das Überleben des Stärksten!" gilt, kann man den von dir genannten Schluss machen (wurde z. T. auch so gemacht -> siehe Hitler).
> Unter "angepasst" versteht man auch gegenseitige Hilfe, die vor allem beim Menschen, aber auch bei Tieren und Pflanzen zu finden ist (-> siehe Symbiose). Übrigens machen wir hier überhaupt den Fehler, moralische (für uns Christen auch religiöse) Entscheidungen, die eigentlich in den Bereich der Religion/Philosophie (je nach Sichtweise) gehören, auf das naturwissenschaftliche Gebiet zu übertragen.
> Zu 2: DocHoliday scheint mir schon sehr gut auf diese Argumentation geantwortet zu haben. Ich selbst habe da immer noch Gottesfrage in dem Thread zu klären (und dann die Evolutionstheorie und noch was, ach ich hab es schon vergessen *g*). Mir persönlich scheint es wichtiger, zuerst dieses Frage zu klären, als über solche "innerchristliche" Probleme zu streiten -> Ich habe halt lieber Grundsatzdiskussionen   Ist aber wirklich nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich werde später schon auch noch etwas zu diesem Problem schreiben (Oh nein, schon wieder ein Versprechen gemacht. Jetzt lassen wir es aber mal mit den neuen Themen und versuchen mal mit einem fertigzuwerden   )



Also, fangen wir noch einmal neu an  
Klar versteht man unter angepasst sein auch die nützliche Interaktion von Lebewesen. Ich denke aber nicht, dass dies einen markanten Unterschied macht. Ob stark oder angepasst, für mich ist das Fazit letztendlich das gleiche. 
Du hast zugegeben, dass Hitler die Evolutionstheorie (oder eine leicht abgeänderte Form) für die Rechtfertigung seiner Massenmorde benutzt hat.
Jetzt willst du mir weissmachen, dass allein durch das Ersetzten von "stark" durch "angepasst" der Schluss ein völlig anderer wird. Das Problem hierbei ist aber, dass diese sehr nahe beieinander liegen, wenn nicht gar identisch sind. Ich kann aus deinen letzten Posts herauslesen, dass du mit der Aussage "Die Natur kennt nur das Recht des Angepassten" einverstanden bist. Halten wir uns das während meinem kleinen Gedankenexperiment vor Augen.
Wir befinden uns in einem Konzentrationslager (arg ich weiss). Nehmen wir Austerliz. Dort werden aufgrund ungenügender Arbeitsleistung ständig Behinderte, Vagabunden, Oppositionelle und Juden ermordet.
Jetzt fragen wir uns indem wir obiges Statement herbeiziehen, ob das im Sinne der Natur ist. Wer ist in Austerliz am besten angepasst? Die Nazis.
Wer am schlechtesten angepasst? Natürlich die Opfer.
Wessen Recht kennt die Natur? Das der Nazis, da sie ja offensichtlich am besten an die aktuelle Situation angepasst sind. Folglich ist es, wenn man der Evolutionstheorie Glauben schenkt, im Sinne der Natur, dass die Nazis "unangepasste" (das sind sie zweifelslos) ermordet haben. Und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein!


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



Die Natur kennt keine Moral. Daher sind moralische Werte kein Argument für oder gegen diese oder jene Lesart der ET.


----------



## mercury123 (4. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 03.02.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 03.02.2006 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch nicht gefragt, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, sondern ob es im Sinne der Natur ist, ob sie es so vorsieht. Jetzt komm mir nicht damit, dass die Natur nichts vorsehen kann, weil sie keine Intelligenz ist. Wenn das so wäre, könnte man auch nicht die Aussage tätigen:"Die Natur kennt nur das Recht des Stärksten", da sie ja nicht intelligent ist und folglich nichts kennen kann. Trotzdem waren exakt das die Worte eines renomierten Evolutionsbiologen.

Klar ist die Natur keine Person, doch sie lässt bestimmte (angepasste) Organismen überleben während andere (unangepasste) aussterben. Will heissen, es ist durchaus natürlich wenn unangepasste umgebracht werden, da die Natur das so vorsieht. 
Die Frage ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, das Recht des Stärksten so auszunutzen, wie es die Nazis taten, gehört, wie du eigentlich gesagt hast, tasächlich in eine andere Sparte. Nur ist Moral ein sehr milchiger Begriff und bedeutet für jeden etwas anderes. Ich frage mich einfach, ob nicht wir das Motto der Natur  (es gilt nur das Recht des Stärksten/Angepassten) übernehmen können, da wir faktisch ja auch Natur sind.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (4. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 04.02.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 03.02.2006 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir ist schon klar, dass man nicht alles wörtlich nehmen kann, was Menschen so sagen? Dass es soetwas wie "Metaphern" gibt? Natürlich _kennt_ die Natur nichts, schon gar nicht irgendwelche Rechte. Und natürlich sieht die Natur auch nichts vor.


> Klar ist die Natur keine Person, doch sie lässt bestimmte (angepasste) Organismen überleben während andere (unangepasste) aussterben. Will heissen, es ist durchaus natürlich wenn unangepasste umgebracht werden, da die Natur das so vorsieht.


Und? Es ist auch "natürlich" wenn Menschen sich aufgrund der Schwerkraft nur am Boden fortbewegen, aber deshalb hast doch wohl trotzdem keine moralischen Probleme mit der Benutzung von Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern, oder?


> Die Frage ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, das Recht des Stärksten so auszunutzen, wie es die Nazis taten, gehört, wie du eigentlich gesagt hast, tasächlich in eine andere Sparte. Nur ist Moral ein sehr milchiger Begriff und bedeutet für jeden etwas anderes. Ich frage mich einfach, ob nicht wir das Motto der Natur  (es gilt nur das Recht des Stärksten/Angepassten) übernehmen können, da wir faktisch ja auch Natur sind.


Nein, können wir nicht. Die Natur hat kein "Motto" und Moral ist ein menschliches Konstrukt, kein Naturgesetz.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 03.02.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > So, hier hake ich jetzt mal ein und stelle einen Teil der kath. Glaubenslehre dazu mal dar (Katechismus der kath. Kirche, Teil III, Abschnitt 1.1.1):
> > _"[...]Schärfer achtet auch die Theologie auf ihre Grenzen. Sie weiß heute, daß die Bibel sich in ihrer Ausdrucks- und Vorstellungsweise des Weltbilds der damaligen Zeit bediente, das als solches für uns nicht verbindlich ist. Ihrer Aussageintention nach will uns die Bibel nicht über empirischerkennbare Entstehungen der Welt und der verschiedenen Arten der Lebewesen unterrichten. Sie will vor allem sagen, daß Gott der Schöpfer der Welt und ihr Heil ist. Es ist darum kein Gegenstand des Glaubens, daß Gott die Welt, wie es die Bibel bildhaft darstellt, in sechs Tagen geschaffen hat und daß er alles am Anfang so geschaffen hat, wie wir es heute vorfinden.
> > [...]Heute setzt sich nämlich immer mehr der die Meinung druch, daß Schöpfung und Evolution Antworten auf jeweils ganz verschiedene Fragen sind und deshalb auf verschiedenen Ebenen liegen. Evolution ist ein empirischer Begriff, der auf die Frage nach dem "horizontalen" Woher und dem raum-zeitlichen Nacheinander der Geschöpfe eingeht. Schöpfung dagegen ist ein theologischer Begriff und fragt nach dem "vertikalen" Warum und Wozu der Wirklichkeit. Evolution setzt immer schon "etwas" voraus, das sich verändert und entwickelt,; Schöpfung zeigt, warum und wozu überhaupt etwas ist, das sich verändern und entwickeln kann. Um beide Sichtweisen miteinander zu verbinden, sagen heute viele Theologen: Gott schafft die Dinge so, daß sie ermächtigt sind, bei ihrer eigenen Entwicklung mitzuwirken. "Gott macht, daß sich die Dinge selber machen" (de Chardin). Dabei wirkt Gott nicht nur am Anfang, um dann die Entwicklung sich selbst zu überlassen,. Er hält die Wirklichkeit ständig im Sein, und er trägt und leitet sie auch in ihrem Werden. Gott ist also die alles umgreifende schöpferische Macht, die eigentätiges geschöpfliches Mitwirken freisetzt und durchwaltet. Gerade in ihrer schöpferischen Kraft sind die Geschöpfe also ein Abbild des schöpferischen Gottes. Schöpfungsgalube und Evolutionstheorie widerstreiten also einander nicht grundsätzlich; beide Aussagen geben vielmehr eine Antwort auf ganz verschiedene Fragen; sie liegen auf verschiedenen Ebenen und sind verschiedenen Erkenntnisweisen zugeordnet._[...]
> 
> ...


Hier drehen wir uns wieder im Kreis: Du bist Kreationist, ich lehne diese Theorie ab. 



> Giordano Bruno wurde wegen Ketzerei verbrannt, da er sich im Laufe des Verfahrens in die absurdesten Widersprüche - in Glaubensfragen!-verhedderte und schließlich sogar behauptete, er sei Jesus persönlich ...
> Ich heiße seine Verbrennung nicht gut, ganz im Gegenteil, aber er wurde nicht auf Grund seiner wissenschaftlichen Weltanschauung umgebracht.





> Kein Wunder dreht man nach sieben Jahren Haft und in Gehorsam der Katholischen Kirche durch. Ich will nicht wissen, was sie im alles eingeflösst und welche Foltermethoden sie angewandt haben um eine Rechtfertigung für den Tod durch Verbrennen gehabt zu haben.



Bruno wurde nicht für seine Theorien verbrannt sondern -wie leider viel zu oft- auf Grund von Politik. Lies mal das hier dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giordano_Bruno



> Wie ich schon zig Mal zu erklären versuchte, war der Fall Galilei ein politsches Urteil und kein religiös-wissenschaftlicher Streitfall. Er wurde übrigens nicht von einer kirchlichen Institution oder Person denunziert und angeklagt, sondern von einer Gruppe der bedeutensten Philosophen der damaligen Zeit, die Angst hatten, dass sich jeder Mensch nun selbst ein Bild vom Universum und der Schöpfung machen könnte, in dem er einfach durch ein Rohr zu den Sternen guckte und die Philosophie somit überflüssig würde ...





> Das sehe ich widerum anders. In meinem Astronomiebuch steht klipp und klar, dass die Katholiken ihn auf Übelste diffamiert haben. Von oben erwähnter Philosophengruppe steht kein Wort.


Welche Überraschung: Galileo gilt doch seit der Aufklärung als Märtyrer der freien Wissenschaft gegen die verstockte Kirche. Dass er sich als kleine Hofschranze am Papsthof seinen Prozess selbst zuzog, wird natürlich verschwiegen. Warum wohl war Papst Urban VIII. Gönner und Förderer Galielos und erlaubte ihm nahezu freie Forschung? Vielleicht, weil Galileo den Papst beleidigte? Vielleicht, weil er seine Kompetenzen weit überschritt? 
Es war ein politisches Urteil, kein theologisch-wissenschaftliches!



> Ach was- und der Protestantismus, das Luthertum, "Baptistantismus"(?) und wie diese Gruppen alle heißen mögen bieten da die bessere Option? Auch auf die Gefahr hin, von aph wieder einmal als arrogant abgetan zu werden: Das ist naiv. Immerhin lernt(e) die kath. Kirche aus ihren Fehlern; viele christliche Sekten -vor allem in den USA- scheinen dazu ja unfähig zu sein ...





> Man kann doch nicht eigene Verbrechen mit den Untaten anderer rechtfertigen.


Nein, aber man kann zu seinen Fehlern stehen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen reformierten "Kirchen", die das noch immer nicht tun- oder warum wird z.B. der Hexenwahn in "der protestantischen Kirche" nicht aufgearbeitet? 



> Ob die katholische Kirche daraus gelernt hat ist eine andere Frage. Galileo Galilei haben sie jedenfalls erst 1992 rehabilitiert, was für mich eine Frechheit ist.


Eine Frechheit ist es, dass sog. Freikirchler wie Du, der einer Gruppe von Christen angehört, die selbst von sehr wohlmeindenen reformierten Gruppen als sektiererisch angesehen wird, sich erdreistet, der kath. Kiche Vorwürfe zu machen! Ihr seit es doch, die der Einheit der Christenheit noch weiter schaden, in dem bei euch jeder seine eigenen Glaubenswahrheiten aufstellen darf, in dem ihr euch der Ökumene völlig verwehrt usw! 
Ihr faselt doch (vor allem in den USA) noch immer von Kreuzzügen und Achsen des Bösen und merkt gar nicht, was ihr der Botschaft Jesu Christi damit antut!



> Hoffentlich habe ich einige Katholiken hier nicht zu fest angegriffen, ansonsten bitte ich wie üblich um Entschuldigung.


Tja, wie es in den Wald reinruft ... ich denke, ich war deutlich genug in meinen Antworten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 04.02.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier drehen wir uns wieder im Kreis: Du bist Kreationist, ich lehne diese Theorie ab.



HA! Jetzt siehste mal, wie man sich fühlt, wenn man mit einem Gläubigen diskutiert


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 04.02.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 04.02.2006 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich studiere kath. Theologie- _das_ wusste ich also schon früher ... Frei nach dem Motto: Wo ein Dutzend Theologen streiten, irren sechs.


----------



## mercury123 (4. Februar 2006)

> Dir ist schon klar, dass man nicht alles wörtlich nehmen kann, was Menschen so sagen? Dass es soetwas wie "Metaphern" gibt? Natürlich _kennt_ die Natur nichts, schon gar nicht irgendwelche Rechte. Und natürlich sieht die Natur auch nichts vor.


Wer hat dir gesagt, dass dieser Spruch eine Metapher sein soll? Und wenn, was soll er denn bedeuten? Du scheinst mir Katholik zu sein  



> Und? Es ist auch "natürlich" wenn Menschen sich aufgrund der Schwerkraft nur am Boden fortbewegen, aber deshalb hast doch wohl trotzdem keine moralischen Probleme mit der Benutzung von Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern, oder?



Du gibst also zu, dass es genauso natürlich ist, "Unangepasste" zu ermordern wie auf dem Boden zu laufen? Zumindest weist das "auch" in deinem Satz darauf hin.
Klar muss man sich nicht natürlich verhalten. Aber wer sagt, dass man das nicht darf, obschon man selber Teil der Natur ist?


> Nein, können wir nicht. Die Natur hat kein "Motto" und Moral ist ein menschliches Konstrukt, kein Naturgesetz.



Doch sie hat eins, nur der Stärkste/ am besten Angepasste überlebt. 
Du kannst es natürlich auch Gesetz nennen wenn du willst, oder gehörst du mehr zur Anti-Darwin Fraktion?


----------



## ElNonsk (4. Februar 2006)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: Wird noch etwas gegen den kosmologischen Gottesbeweis (im Besonderen hier -> unendliche Reihe) Thomas von Aquins vorgebracht? Oder sind wir hier nun einer Meinung?


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (4. Februar 2006)

Der Thread hier ist der mit den meisten Posts ^^ (neben dem GMZ und den Spiele Threads  

Sry für Offtopic aber das musste sein ^^

Ich werd auch bald wieder was sinnvolles schreiben


----------



## TBrain (4. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 04.02.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch sie hat eins, nur der Stärkste/ am besten Angepasste überlebt.
> Du kannst es natürlich auch Gesetz nennen wenn du willst, oder gehörst du mehr zur Anti-Darwin Fraktion?



Selbst wenn es ein Gesetz der Natur ist, heist das nicht dass dieses Gesetz "richtig" oder "falsch" ist. Diese beiden Begriffe sind menschliche Begriffe, die Natur an sich kennt kein "richtig" oder "falsch". Erst wir Menschen geben Dingen einen moralischen Bezug und versuchen ihn einen Wert zuzuordnen.


----------



## mercury123 (4. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 04.02.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frechheit ist es, dass sog. Freikirchler wie Du, der einer Gruppe von Christen angehört, die selbst von sehr wohlmeindenen reformierten Gruppen als sektiererisch angesehen wird, sich erdreistet, der kath. Kiche Vorwürfe zu machen! Ihr seit es doch, die der Einheit der Christenheit noch weiter schaden, in dem bei euch jeder seine eigenen Glaubenswahrheiten aufstellen darf, in dem ihr euch der Ökumene völlig verwehrt usw!
> Ihr faselt doch (vor allem in den USA) noch immer von Kreuzzügen und Achsen des Bösen und merkt gar nicht, was ihr der Botschaft Jesu Christi damit antut!



Woher glaubst du zu wissen, dass meine Gemeinde (selbst von reformierten Kreisen) als Sekte bezeichnet wird? Dazu hätte ich dann doch gerne Beweise anstatt plumper Behauptungen.

Was die Einheit der Christenheit angeht, so kann ich es nicht verstehen, dass du die Meinungsfreiheit als so verabscheuungswürdig empfindest. 
Es sollte eigentlich selstverständlich sein, dass jeder seinen Glauben überprüfen und weiterentwickeln darf/soll. Daraus folgen dann halt Abspaltungen, das ist der Preis dafür.
Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bis jetzt ist mir noch nie ein "von Kreuzzügen fasselnder und Achsen des Bösen faselnder" Prediger aus unserem Haus aufgefallen. Hier beziest du dich wahrscheinlich auf George Bush, der zwar auch Protestant ist, aber deshalb nicht gleichzeitig alle Protestanten dieser Welt vertretten muss.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (4. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 04.02.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Dir ist schon klar, dass man nicht alles wörtlich nehmen kann, was Menschen so sagen? Dass es soetwas wie "Metaphern" gibt? Natürlich _kennt_ die Natur nichts, schon gar nicht irgendwelche Rechte. Und natürlich sieht die Natur auch nichts vor.
> 
> 
> Wer hat dir gesagt, dass dieser Spruch eine Metapher sein soll? Und wenn, was soll er denn bedeuten? Du scheinst mir Katholik zu sein


Ich bin zwar katholisch getauft, faktisch aber Agnostiker. Du scheinst einige grundlegende Regeln der menschlichen Kommunikation noch nicht verstanden zu haben, wenn du immer alles wörtlich nimmst....


> > Und? Es ist auch "natürlich" wenn Menschen sich aufgrund der Schwerkraft nur am Boden fortbewegen, aber deshalb hast doch wohl trotzdem keine moralischen Probleme mit der Benutzung von Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Du gibst also zu, dass es genauso natürlich ist, "Unangepasste" zu ermordern wie auf dem Boden zu laufen? Zumindest weist das "auch" in deinem Satz darauf hin.


Verstehst du eigentlich absichtlich alles falsch? Die Evolutionstheorie fordert nicht dazu auf unangepasste Wesen zu ermorden, sondern sie besagt, das unangepasste Lebewesen nicht überleben. Das sollte ja eigentlich für jeden Menschen nachvollziehbar sein. Wenn du einen Fisch in der Wüste aussetzt, wird er sterben. Wenn du eine Katze auf hoher See aus einem Boot wirfst, hat sie ebenfalls deutlich schlechtere Überlebenschancen als beispielsweise ein Delfin. Das ist einfach so, das wirst selbst du nicht leugnen können, aber darin steckt keinerlei moralische Wertung oder Handlungsaufforderung.


> Klar muss man sich nicht natürlich verhalten. Aber wer sagt, dass man das nicht darf, obschon man selber Teil der Natur ist?


Die Gesellschaft, die Moral, die Gesetze dieses Landes. Abgesehen davon, dass "Leute ermorden" kein natürliches Verhalten ist, nur weil in der Natur unter Umständen Lebewesen sterben. Ebensowenig wie es natürliches Verhalten wäre, sich von einer Klippe zu stürzen, nur weil Fallen ja dank der Schwerkraft der "natürliche" Zustand ist.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 04.02.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher glaubst du zu wissen, dass meine Gemeinde (selbst von reformierten Kreisen) als Sekte bezeichnet wird? Dazu hätte ich dann doch gerne Beweise anstatt plumper Behauptungen.


Aus vielen Gesprächen sowohl mit (Alt-)Lutheranern wie auch mit anderen reformierten Christen habe ich erfahren, dass diese Gruppen die Freikirchler als ernste Gefahr für den Glauben bezeichnen, vor allem auf Grund ihrer Weigerung, mit anderen christlichen (oder auch nichtchristlichen) Gruppen ins Gespräch zu kommen und ihren aggressiven Missionstendenzen.



> Was die Einheit der Christenheit angeht, so kann ich es nicht verstehen, dass du die Meinungsfreiheit als so verabscheuungswürdig empfindest.
> Es sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, dass jeder seinen Glauben überprüfen und weiterentwickeln darf/soll. Daraus folgen dann halt Abspaltungen, das ist der Preis dafür.


Wie kann den bitte über die Wahrheit, und Jesus IST der Weg, die Wahrheit und das Leben, Meinungsfreiheit herrschen?! Soll sich jeder seinen Christus selbst zusammenbasteln? Do-it-yourself-Glaube für alle? Meine Güte ...

Sicherlich ist der Glaube, auch der katholische, kein starres Gebilde, er muss stets neu gelebt und entdeckt werden. Aber ihr Freikirchler seit euch ja teils nicht mal über solche Fundamente des Glaubens wie z.B. das Wesen Gottes (sprich Trinität) einig ...



> Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bis jetzt ist mir noch nie ein "von Kreuzzügen fasselnder und Achsen des Bösen faselnder" Prediger aus unserem Haus aufgefallen. Hier beziest du dich wahrscheinlich auf George Bush, der zwar auch Protestant ist, aber deshalb nicht gleichzeitig alle Protestanten dieser Welt vertretten muss.


Bush wurde von mir auch nur als ein Beispiel für -leider zu viele- Freikichler  angesprochen. Aber Du hast den Finger genau auf die Wunder gelegt: Wer spricht für euch? Wer eint euch? Wer kann euch Geschlossenheit geben?
Das ist ein Problem, dass die Katholiken nicht haben ...


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 04.02.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: Wird noch etwas gegen den kosmologischen Gottesbeweis (im Besonderen hier -> unendliche Reihe) Thomas von Aquins vorgebracht? Oder sind wir hier nun einer Meinung?



Ich schätze mal, dir antwortet niemand, weil kaum jemand versteht, was du da gepostet hast. Ich habe mir das gerade mal durchgelesen: das ist definitiv zu heftig für Leute, die mit Philosophie nix am Hut haben. Mach's kürzer und verständlich


----------



## mercury123 (5. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 04.02.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus vielen Gesprächen sowohl mit (Alt-)Lutheranern wie auch mit anderen reformierten Christen habe ich erfahren, dass diese Gruppen die Freikirchler als ernste Gefahr für den Glauben bezeichnen, vor allem auf Grund ihrer Weigerung, mit anderen christlichen (oder auch nichtchristlichen) Gruppen ins Gespräch zu kommen und ihren aggressiven Missionstendenzen.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige Exlutheraner die Freikirchen als gefährlich bezeichnen, was eigentlich nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, da sich deren Glauben in einigen Punkten etwas anders gestaltet. Wahrscheinlich halten diese Leute die reformierte Kirche für annähernd schlimm, sonst wären sie ja kaum ausgetreten.
Auch bei den Reformierten kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass einige Leute geben mag, die die Freikirchen diffamieren. Das weil sich unsere und ihre Lehre nicht decken (z. B. Allversöhnung). Ich denke aber, dass die Mehrheit 
eher den Freikirchen zugetan ist als der katholischen Kirche.

 "Aggressive Missionstendenzen" (schöner Ausdruck  ) sind mir fremd. 
Was meinst du damit?



> Wie kann den bitte über die Wahrheit, und Jesus IST der Weg, die Wahrheit und das Leben, Meinungsfreiheit herrschen?! Soll sich jeder seinen Christus selbst zusammenbasteln? Do-it-yourself-Glaube für alle? Meine Güte ...
> 
> Sicherlich ist der Glaube, auch der katholische, kein starres Gebilde, er muss stets neu gelebt und entdeckt werden. Aber ihr Freikirchler seit euch ja teils nicht mal über solche Fundamente des Glaubens wie z.B. das Wesen Gottes (sprich Trinität) einig ...


Dass Jesus der einzige Weg ist, dürfte ein Grundsatz der allermeisten Gemeinden sein. Doch darauf habe ich gar nicht abgezielt, sondern auf die "Details" des Glaubens (Evolutionstheorie, Marienverehrung und Heiligenverehrung, usw.).
Dass "wir" uns über die Trinität nicht einig sind, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass
"Freikirche" ein dehnbarer Begriff ist, so kann man auch Mormonen oder Zeugen Jehovas als Freikirchler bezeichnen.



> Bush wurde von mir auch nur als ein Beispiel für -leider zu viele- Freikichler  angesprochen. Aber Du hast den Finger genau auf die Wunder gelegt: Wer spricht für euch? Wer eint euch? Wer kann euch Geschlossenheit geben?
> Das ist ein Problem, dass die Katholiken nicht haben ...


[/quote]

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit Wunder "Wunde" gemeint hast  
In unserer Gemeinde gibt es einen so genannten Ältestenrat, der über Glaubensfragen nachdenkt. Ich glaube, dass er quasi die offizielle Meinung der Gemeinde vertritt.
Bei euch ist es der Papst, dem so viel ich weiss, alle untertan sind. In meinen Augen ein äusserst gefährlicher Umstand, zumal du ja selbst gesagt hast, dass die früheren Päpste Hurensöhne und Ähnliches waren. 
Ferner wage ich zu behaupten, dass es aus biblischer Sicht keine Grundlage für einen Stellvertreter Christi, einen Halbgott gibt, wie ihr ihn zu haben glaubt.


----------



## Trickmaster (5. Februar 2006)

Wisst ihr was mir aufgefallen ist?
Ihr redet von der Natur so als ob es eine Person oder sowas wäre. jedes volk hat seinen Gott. Ihr Darwinisten nennt ihn* Zufall*.
Das Problem von heute ist einfach, das sich niemand vorstellen kann das ein außerirdisches Lebewesen, dieses Universum erschaffen hat und sich uns (jetzt noch) nicht zeigen will.

Zur Evolutionstheorie nochmal:

Die Entstehung neuer Grundtypen wurde bisher nicht nachgewiesen.

Unter den Fossilien gibt es keine zweifelsfreien Zwischenglieder der Lebewesen. Eigentlich müsste es davon doch nur so wimmeln
.........!............................................./..................................
..................?.............................(......................... Nehmen Sie einmal an, die Punkte sind die Bindeglieder, die anderen Zeichen sind die gefundenen Fossilien oder auch die heutigen Arten. Es ist doch erstaunlich, dass von den Punkten keine Fossilien gefunden wurden, obwohl sie doch in überwältigend größerer Zahl vorhanden sein müssten. Wo sind die Fossilien zwischen Fisch und Katze und Hund und Vogel? Jedes Bindeglied müsste das bestangepassteste gewesen sein. Jedes gefundene Fossil war ein Bindeglied, Zwischenglied oder Übergangsform. Sämtliche heutigen Lebensformen müsste die Evolutionstheorie als Zwischenformen bezeichnen oder sollte die Evolution (Höherentwicklung) ohne Sinn plötzlich zum Ende gekommen sein? Es gibt "keine" zweifelsfreien Bindeglieder. 

Zweifel an den radiometrischen Datierungen: Die Messungen sind zwar exakt, aber es wird einfach zurückgerechnet ohne zu wissen, welche Ursachen die heute gemessene, spezifische Zerfallszeit eines radioaktiven Elements hat. Auch die radioaktiven Anteile der Ausgangsinformation sind nicht bekannt.

Der genetische Code muss von außen kommen. Dies entspricht allen Erfahrungen aus dem Entwurf von Schaltungen und der Programmierung. Hinter jedem Code müsste eine Intelligenz stehen. Man kann die Buchstaben eines Buches auch als Code sehen. Will jemand ein Buch schreiben, der nicht lesen und schreiben kann, dann müßte er, entsprechend dem Genetischen Code, ein paar Buchstaben nehmen, diese im Würfelbecher mischen, bis ....ein Wort entsteht. Dieses muss gespeichert werden, obwohl keiner weiß, dass es ein Wort ist und was es bedeutet und wie lang es sein muss usw. 

Nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist die Höherentwicklung von komplexen Systemen (kleinstmögliche) extrem unwahrscheinlich.

Die Umwandlung Raupe - Schmetterling (Metamorphose) kann nur durch Planung geschehen.

Lehrsatz: Zellen können nur aus Zellen entstehen, nicht spontan. (Pasteur widerlegte durch einen Versuch die spontane Entstehung von Leben.) Die Entstehung von Zellen durch Zellteilung geschieht in jeder Sekunde in unzählbarer Zahl. Sie werden beobachtet. Es kann nur eine Zelle geteilt werden, wenn schon eine da ist.

*Die Erdbevölkerung ist zu klein für das angenommene Alter der Menschheit."Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Sintflut etwa im Jahr 3200 vor Christus stattfand und rechnen mit 30 Jahren für eine Generation. Wir nehmen ausserdem an, dass jede Familie mindestens 2,25 fortpflanzungsfähige Kinder hatte (d.h. von vier Ehepaaren hatten drei jeweils zwei und eines drei Kinder, die das Erwachsenenalter erreichten), dann ergeben sich in 5200 Jahren aus den drei jungen Ehepaaren, die auf der Arche gewesen sind, bis heute 5,5 Milliarden Menschen, also gleich viel wie die heutige Erdbevölkerung." (Buch+Video: Die Millionen fehlen, Hansruedi Stutz, Schwengeler Verlag)*

Das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Materie, Chemie. Wesentlich ist auch der geistliche und geistige Anteil: Bewußtsein, Denkvermögen, Gefühl, Liebe, Hass, Seele usw. Es ist das, was die Bibel Odem nennt.
1.Mose Kap.2, Vers 7 
"Da machte Gott der HERR den Menschen aus Erde vom Acker und blies ihm den Odem des Lebens in seine Nase. Und so ward der Mensch ein lebendiges Wesen."
Kann z.B. das Denkvermögen ohne einen geistigen Impuls von aussen entstehen?  

Fazit meiner Meinung: Die Evolutionstheorie ist doch dem Schöpfungsbericht gleich gestellt. Wenn nicht wären wir sowieso nicht in der Lage das herausfinden, schließlich war niemand außer Gott dabei.

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 05.02.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Evolutionstheorie nochmal:
> 
> Die Entstehung neuer Grundtypen wurde bisher nicht nachgewiesen.
> 
> Unter den Fossilien gibt es keine zweifelsfreien Zwischenglieder der Lebewesen[...]  Wo sind die Fossilien zwischen Fisch und Katze und Hund und Vogel? Jedes Bindeglied müsste das bestangepassteste gewesen sein. Jedes gefundene Fossil war ein Bindeglied, Zwischenglied oder Übergangsform. Sämtliche heutigen Lebensformen müsste die Evolutionstheorie als Zwischenformen bezeichnen oder sollte die Evolution (Höherentwicklung) ohne Sinn plötzlich zum Ende gekommen sein? Es gibt "keine" zweifelsfreien Bindeglieder.


das haben wir doch schon mal durchgekaut. Natürlich gibt es zig gefundene bzw. teils noch lebende Bindeglieder (mal abgesehen davon, dass wir nicht gerade die ganze Erde durchgeschaufelt haben). Was man noch nicht gefunden hat, sind die ultimativen Ursprungsorganismen, also z.B. die Art, aus der alle Landtiere abstammen. Von der haben wir nur nahe Verwandte bisher. Und nein, die Evolution hat nicht gestoppt, denn alle Arten die du heute siehst, sind auch "nur" Zwischenstufen, inklusive Mensch - außer eine Art wird vorher ausgerottet natürlich. Teilweise waren Arten aber auch so effektiv bzw haben eine Nische ohne Konkurrenz gefunden, dass sie fast unverändert noch existieren, z.B. Krokodile.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie du auf diese Behauptungen kommst oder muss ich jetzt  schon die bekannten Vorfahren nur des Menschen aufzählen?!




> Zweifel an den radiometrischen Datierungen: Die Messungen sind zwar exakt, aber es wird einfach zurückgerechnet ohne zu wissen, welche Ursachen die heute gemessene, spezifische Zerfallszeit eines radioaktiven Elements hat. Auch die radioaktiven Anteile der Ausgangsinformation sind nicht bekannt.


Das wieso (man kennt kein Ereignis, das den Zerfall auslöst) ist auch nicht unbedingt wichtig - für die Messung reicht es ja wohl, dass sich die spezifische Zerfallsrate sich NIE ändert...



> Der genetische Code muss von außen kommen. Dies entspricht allen Erfahrungen aus dem Entwurf von Schaltungen und der Programmierung. Hinter jedem Code müsste eine Intelligenz stehen. Man kann die Buchstaben eines Buches auch als Code sehen. Will jemand ein Buch schreiben, der nicht lesen und schreiben kann, dann müßte er, entsprechend dem Genetischen Code, ein paar Buchstaben nehmen, diese im Würfelbecher mischen, bis ....ein Wort entsteht. Dieses muss gespeichert werden, obwohl keiner weiß, dass es ein Wort ist und was es bedeutet und wie lang es sein muss usw.


Falsch -das entspricht den Erfahrungen der Menschen - da wir selber Dinge bauen und uns über diese stellen. Das Schwert kommt vom Schmied usw.
Das mit dem Würfelbecher zeigt aber ganz gut, wie es funktioniert. Nur muss man nun ergänzen: Entsteht dabei ein nützlicher Code (also ein Protein, dass z.B. die Zellmembran stabiler macht), dann hat dessen Organismus nun einen Vorteil gegenüber allen gleichartigen.



> Nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist die Höherentwicklung von komplexen Systemen (kleinstmögliche) extrem unwahrscheinlich.


Bitte erläutern...



> Die Umwandlung Raupe - Schmetterling (Metamorphose) kann nur durch Planung geschehen.


?! Warum denn jetzt so etwas wieder. Am besten liest du mal ein paar Seiten vorher, da ging es um ähnliche Diskussionen (kleiner Leberegel etc.)



> Lehrsatz: Zellen können nur aus Zellen entstehen, nicht spontan. (Pasteur widerlegte durch einen Versuch die spontane Entstehung von Leben.) Die Entstehung von Zellen durch Zellteilung geschieht in jeder Sekunde in unzählbarer Zahl. Sie werden beobachtet. Es kann nur eine Zelle geteilt werden, wenn schon eine da ist.


Und der Versuch ging sicher auch ein paar Milliarden Jahre lang...
erst kürzlich hat man in der Richtung neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen, wie Membranen im Eiswasser und Fetten entstehen können, in die dann wahrscheinlich die ersten Moleküle (Aminosäuren usw.) sich eingelagert haben



> Die Erdbevölkerung ist zu klein für das angenommene Alter der Menschheit."Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Sintflut etwa im Jahr 3200 vor Christus stattfand und rechnen mit 30 Jahren für eine Generation. Wir nehmen ausserdem an, dass jede Familie mindestens 2,25 fortpflanzungsfähige Kinder hatte (d.h. von vier Ehepaaren hatten drei jeweils zwei und eines drei Kinder, die das Erwachsenenalter erreichten), dann ergeben sich in 5200 Jahren aus den drei jungen Ehepaaren, die auf der Arche gewesen sind, bis heute 5,5 Milliarden Menschen, also gleich viel wie die heutige Erdbevölkerung." (Buch+Video: Die Millionen fehlen, Hansruedi Stutz, Schwengeler Verlag)


Wir haben aber knapp ne Milliarde mehr  Mal abgesehen davon, dass da mit Sicherheit nicht Seuchen/Krankheiten usw. miteinberechnet sind:
Für eine stabile Population, das wissen wir z.B. aus den Zoos, benötigt man mindestens 500 Individuen. Mit den 3 Paaren würden wir entweder heute nicht mehr existieren oder von genetischen Krankheiten extrem geplagt werden.



> Das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Materie, Chemie. Wesentlich ist auch der geistliche und geistige Anteil: Bewußtsein, Denkvermögen, Gefühl, Liebe, Hass, Seele usw.


Das ist wieder eine menschliche Anschauung. Diese ganzen Emotionen etc werden schließlich in unserem Gehirn, einer Materie, gebildet - und sind effektive Kontrollmaßnahmen unseres Gehirns.
Allein die Liebe ist schon ein schlechtes Beispiel, hat sich diese Emotion doch nur bewährt, da die Eltern sich so zusammen lange um den Nachwuchs gekümmert haben und dieser bessere Überlebenschancen hatte.


----------



## mercury123 (5. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 05.02.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wieso (man kennt kein Ereignis, das den Zerfall auslöst) ist auch nicht unbedingt wichtig - für die Messung reicht es ja wohl, dass sich die spezifische Zerfallsrate sich NIE ändert...


Hoppla, kannst du mir das beweisen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 05.02.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.02.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sage ich jetzt beweisen, meckert Meinereiner wieder rum *g*

Also: Es gebt ja auch sehr kurze Zerfallszeiten, d.h. man kannst dem entstandenen Stoff beim  vollständigen Zerfall zuschauen.
Nun kann man von Anfang bis Ende verfolgen, dass sich die Zerfallszeit nicht ändert bzw, dass man die genaue Zeit des Zerfalls mit der Formel vorhersagen kann.

Edit: 800. Post
vielleicht sollten wir den Thread mal in mehrere Themen-Threads aufteilen


----------



## mercury123 (5. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 05.02.2006 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sage ich jetzt beweisen, meckert Meinereiner wieder rum *g*
> 
> Also: Es gebt ja auch sehr kurze Zerfallszeiten, d.h. man kannst dem entstandenen Stoff beim  vollständigen Zerfall zuschauen.
> Nun kann man von Anfang bis Ende verfolgen, dass sich die Zerfallszeit nicht ändert bzw, dass man die genaue Zeit des Zerfalls mit der Formel vorhersagen kann.
> ...



Na gut, das ist genau genommen kein Beweis sondern ein starker Hinweis, dass sich die Zerfallszeit auch bei den längerfristigen Stoffen nicht ändert. Gibt es denn keinen wirklich einwandfreien Beweis?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 05.02.2006 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> es denn keinen wirklich einwandfreien Beweis?


das mit dem Beweis hab ich nur geschrieben, weil du nichts beweisen kannst, nicht mal das die Welt wirklich existiert z.B.

Aber in der "normalen" Welt kannst du es als einwandfreien Beweis zählen - falls es nicht wissenschaftlich widerlegt wird


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 05.02.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige Exlutheraner die Freikirchen als gefährlich bezeichnen, was eigentlich nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, da sich deren Glauben in einigen Punkten etwas anders gestaltet. Wahrscheinlich halten diese Leute die reformierte Kirche für annähernd schlimm, sonst wären sie ja kaum ausgetreten.
> Auch bei den Reformierten kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass einige Leute geben mag, die die Freikirchen diffamieren. Das weil sich unsere und ihre Lehre nicht decken (z. B. Allversöhnung). Ich denke aber, dass die Mehrheit
> eher den Freikirchen zugetan ist als der katholischen Kirche.
> 
> ...


Nun, mir wurden Fälle von Zwang, in der jeweiligen Freikirche bleiben zu müssen, berichtet. Ob da was Wahres dran ist, weiß ich nicht; es könnte auch üble Nachrede sein, da die Freikirchler wohl stark in anderen, vor allem protestantischen Gefilden, "wildern".



> Dass Jesus der einzige Weg ist, dürfte ein Grundsatz der allermeisten Gemeinden sein. Doch darauf habe ich gar nicht abgezielt, sondern auf die "Details" des Glaubens (Evolutionstheorie, Marienverehrung und Heiligenverehrung, usw.).
> Dass "wir" uns über die Trinität nicht einig sind, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass "Freikirche" ein dehnbarer Begriff ist, so kann man auch Mormonen oder Zeugen Jehovas als Freikirchler bezeichnen.


Also grade grundsätzliche Fragen über die Natur Jesu z.B. sind seit fast 1500 geregelt, die Ökumenischen Konzilien der ausgehenden Antike haben hierzu Stellung bezogen und solche Fragen geregelt- sogar die sog. Protestanten akzeptieren diese Entscheidungen als verbindlich- und ihr Freikirchler haltet das für eine Meinungsfrage und werft solche Entscheidungen über Bord ...



> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit Wunder "Wunde" gemeint hast
> In unserer Gemeinde gibt es einen so genannten Ältestenrat, der über Glaubensfragen nachdenkt. Ich glaube, dass er quasi die offizielle Meinung der Gemeinde vertritt.
> Bei euch ist es der Papst, dem so viel ich weiss, alle untertan sind. In meinen Augen ein äusserst gefährlicher Umstand, zumal du ja selbst gesagt hast, dass die früheren Päpste Hurensöhne und Ähnliches waren.
> Ferner wage ich zu behaupten, dass es aus biblischer Sicht keine Grundlage für einen Stellvertreter Christi, einen Halbgott gibt, wie ihr ihn zu haben glaubt.


Da ist doch das Problem: Jede Gemeinde hat ihrern Ältestenrat, der den Glauben verbindlich festlegt! Das heißt, dass man ja nicht mal mehr in der Nachbargemeinde dasselbe glaubt, wenn der dortige Ältestenrat anderer Meinung ist! Es geht hier ums Evangelium, darüber KANN nicht abgestimmt werden!!
Der Papst ist kein Halbgott. Untertanen sind wir ihm auch nicht (mein Staatsoberhaupt heißt Hosrt Köhler und nicht Benedikt XVI.), wenn ihm auch in Fragen der Lehre und Sitte eine verbindlichere Position zukommt. 
Und aus biblischer Sicht gibt es sehr wohl Gründe für ein solches Amt: Petrus (eigentlich Simon, dann von Jesus Kephas, griechisch pétros, der Fels, genannt, s.u.!) war der zuerst gerufene Jünger (vgl. Mk 1,16-20), er war schon damals Sprecher und Anführer der anderen Jünger (Mk 3,16) und er soll seine Brüder stärken (Lk 22,32); und am wichtigsten folgende Stelle: Mt 16,18-19: "Du bist Petrus, der Fels, und auf diesen Felsen werde ich meine Kirche bauen, und die Mächte der Unterwelt werden sie nicht überwältigen. Ich werde dir die Schlüssel des Himmelreichs geben; was du auf Erden binden wirst, das wird auch im Himmel gebunden sein, und was du auf Erden lösen wirst, das wird auch im Himmel gelöst sein." Petrus ist somit das Fundament für den Glauben an Christus und der Garant für den Bestand des Glaubens sowie für die (sichtbare!) Einheit der Kirche (vgl. Lk 22,32). 
[ironie]Außerdem: Wer garantiert euch, dass euer toller Ältestenrat nicht auch irrt? Was passiert dann? Geht ihr dann schmollen und macht eure eigene Kirche auf? [/ironie]


----------



## Trickmaster (5. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 05.02.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 05.02.2006 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß es ist schwierig. Aber es sind halt noch keine Zwischenstufen gefunden worden, was äußerst merkwürdig ist. Wenn die Welt 4 Milliarden jahre alt ist müsste man alle Zwischenstufen von jeder Art finden, schließlich gab es eine Tierart nicht 100 Jahre sondern mehrere Millionen jahre lang, wodurch man schlussfolgert, dass es hunderte Millionen Tiere von einer Art gab, die müsste man dann doch auch mit Leichtigkeit in der Erde finden Also..*.* zudem gibt es unglaublich große Abstände zwischen den Stufen, das man annehmen könne es wäre ein ganz anderes Tier, was es ja auch schließlich ist.



> Zweifel an den radiometrischen Datierungen: Die Messungen sind zwar exakt, aber es wird einfach zurückgerechnet ohne zu wissen, welche Ursachen die heute gemessene, spezifische Zerfallszeit eines radioaktiven Elements hat. Auch die radioaktiven Anteile der Ausgangsinformation sind nicht bekannt.Das wieso (man kennt kein Ereignis, das den Zerfall auslöst) ist auch nicht unbedingt wichtig - für die Messung reicht es ja wohl, dass sich die spezifische Zerfallsrate sich NIE ändert...


Ja. Es reicht für eine einfache Theorie, die jeder Mensch erfunden hätte können. Ich könnte sagen, dass die Erde 5 Tage alt ist, jedem die Erinnerungen daran gelöscht wurden und ich die Fossilien vielen Strahlungen ausgesetzt hätte, dass man nun meint sie seien etliche Millionen jahre alt.



> Der genetische Code muss von außen kommen. Dies entspricht allen Erfahrungen aus dem Entwurf von Schaltungen und der Programmierung. Hinter jedem Code müsste eine Intelligenz stehen. Man kann die Buchstaben eines Buches auch als Code sehen. Will jemand ein Buch schreiben, der nicht lesen und schreiben kann, dann müßte er, entsprechend dem Genetischen Code, ein paar Buchstaben nehmen, diese im Würfelbecher mischen, bis ....ein Wort entsteht. Dieses muss gespeichert werden, obwohl keiner weiß, dass es ein Wort ist und was es bedeutet und wie lang es sein muss usw.
> 
> 
> > Falsch -das entspricht den Erfahrungen der Menschen - da wir selber Dinge bauen und uns über diese stellen. Das Schwert kommt vom Schmied usw.
> > Das mit dem Würfelbecher zeigt aber ganz gut, wie es funktioniert. Nur muss man nun ergänzen: Entsteht dabei ein nützlicher Code (also ein Protein, dass z.B. die Zellmembran stabiler macht), dann hat dessen Organismus nun einen Vorteil gegenüber allen gleichartigen.


Sorry aber das glaubst du wohl selbst kaum. Die Chaos/Zufalls-theorie war noch nie ein Beispiel für die Entwicklung von Leben. Wenn alles durch Chaos und Zufall entstanden wäre, müsste die Mathematik, die Physik und die Chemie verrückt spielen, nach dem Motto: 1+1=0,5. das sich unter solchen Umständen ein natürlicher Code aufbaut liegt nicht bei 1:1000000000000 oder so es ist unmöglich und das scheinen viele Wissenschaftler nicht zubegreifen. Nach dem Zufallsprinzip wäre noch nicht einmal die Ordnung in einem Atom vorstellbar, ganz zu schweigen vom Atom.
Es muss eine Ordnung in diesem Universum geben, die einer geschaffen hat, denn von allein kommt keine Ordnung. Noch mal zurück zum würfelbecher (mir ist da nämlich was eingefallen). Damit deiner Meinung nach ein stabiler Zellmembran entsteht müsste man mehrmals (eigentlich unendlich mal) den Würfelbecher schütteln. Nun kommt bei mir die Frage auf wer denn nach der Chaostheorie (ohne Gott) den Würfelbecher geschüttelt hat? Wer dafür sorgt das sich alles im Universum bewegt? es muss einen Beweger geben, einen Programmierer einen intelligenten Designer, worauf wie du siehst selbst die Chaostheorie und damit auch Zufall, Evolution und Urknall zurückzuführen sind. Es gibt Gott, denn gäbe es ihn nicht gäbe es auch kein Universum.
Zuletzt eine Frage hätte ich dann auch noch an dich: Ab welchen Status fangen ein Haufen Atome an zuleben? 



> Das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Materie, Chemie. Wesentlich ist auch der geistliche und geistige Anteil: Bewußtsein, Denkvermögen, Gefühl, Liebe, Hass, Seele usw.


Das ist wieder eine menschliche Anschauung. Diese ganzen Emotionen etc werden schließlich in unserem Gehirn, einer Materie, gebildet - und sind effektive Kontrollmaßnahmen unseres Gehirns.
Allein die Liebe ist schon ein schlechtes Beispiel, hat sich diese Emotion doch nur bewährt, da die Eltern sich so zusammen lange um den Nachwuchs gekümmert haben und dieser bessere Überlebenschancen hatte. [/quote]

Das stimmt. doch auf die Frage wofür kann die evolution kein bisschen antworten, denn nur der Stärkere und Anpassungsfähigere gewinnt doch angeblich nach ihr(der Evolutionstheorie).


----------



## Trickmaster (5. Februar 2006)

> Die Erdbevölkerung ist zu klein für das angenommene Alter der Menschheit."Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Sintflut etwa im Jahr 3200 vor Christus stattfand und rechnen mit 30 Jahren für eine Generation. Wir nehmen ausserdem an, dass jede Familie mindestens 2,25 fortpflanzungsfähige Kinder hatte (d.h. von vier Ehepaaren hatten drei jeweils zwei und eines drei Kinder, die das Erwachsenenalter erreichten), dann ergeben sich in 5200 Jahren aus den drei jungen Ehepaaren, die auf der Arche gewesen sind, bis heute 5,5 Milliarden Menschen, also gleich viel wie die heutige Erdbevölkerung." (Buch+Video: Die Millionen fehlen, Hansruedi Stutz, Schwengeler Verlag)


Wir haben aber knapp ne Milliarde mehr  Mal abgesehen davon, dass da mit Sicherheit nicht Seuchen/Krankheiten usw. miteinberechnet sind:
Für eine stabile Population, das wissen wir z.B. aus den Zoos, benötigt man mindestens 500 Individuen. Mit den 3 Paaren würden wir entweder heute nicht mehr existieren oder von genetischen Krankheiten extrem geplagt werden.



> Das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Materie, Chemie. Wesentlich ist auch der geistliche und geistige Anteil: Bewußtsein, Denkvermögen, Gefühl, Liebe, Hass, Seele usw.


Das ist wieder eine menschliche Anschauung. Diese ganzen Emotionen etc werden schließlich in unserem Gehirn, einer Materie, gebildet - und sind effektive Kontrollmaßnahmen unseres Gehirns.
Allein die Liebe ist schon ein schlechtes Beispiel, hat sich diese Emotion doch nur bewährt, da die Eltern sich so zusammen lange um den Nachwuchs gekümmert haben und dieser bessere Überlebenschancen hatte. [/quote]

Wer redet denn von 3 Paaren? Im Hinduismus zum Beispiel wurde auch vor dieser Katastrophe gewarnt und genau wie in der biblischen Erzählung mussten auch die Hindus eine Arche bauen auf der Tiere wie auch nur einige Menschen Platz haben sollten.
Mindestens 500 Individuen? Das musst du mir genauer erklären, im Zoo sind doch meistens von einer Art 6-10 Exemplare vorhanden und nicht 500.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 05.02.2006 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer redet denn von 3 Paaren?


du  3 Menschenpaare auf der Arche.



> Mindestens 500 Individuen? Das musst du mir genauer erklären, im Zoo sind doch meistens von einer Art 6-10 Exemplare vorhanden und nicht 500.


Es gibt 3 große Zoo-Gemeinschaften (Europa, Amerika und Asien). Innerhalb dieser werden die Arten gezüchtet. Man will ja nicht ständig irgendwelche Tiere aus der Natur entführen müssen (zumal die ja noch wissen was Freiheit ist und sich unwohler fühlen). Innerhalb eines Zoos werden die Tiere meist nicht gepaart (oft ja eh Geschwister usw.), sondern mit denen anderer Zoos. Dadurch bleibt der Genpool groß, bei einer zu kleinen Population (mit geringer Menge unterschiedlicher DNA usw.) sind die Nachkommen nicht stark genug bzw. können genetische Krankheiten bekommen - nennen wir es kurz Inzest.

Also z.B. alle Elefanten der Zoos in Europa bilden eine Population und es wird ausgesucht wer mit wem darf. Kommt aber trotzdem noch manchmal zu zu "schwachen" Tieren, die werden meist getötet und verfüttert, damit der Genpool auch stark bleibt.


----------



## crackajack (6. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 04.02.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 04.02.2006 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, geht so.
Aber soweit ich das Geschreibsel verstehe, steht da nicht mehr drin wie: unendliche Reihe=unmöglich
Daher muss es einen ersten Beweger geben, (diesen nennen wir Gott.)
Das stand aber bereits früher im thread, sogar noch bevor ich den kosmologischen Beweis in Kurzform mit Namen brachte. (siehe hier die Seite dazu)

Außerdem hab ich das in einem nachergehenden post nicht wirklich bezweifelt, also hab ich doch schon geantwortet. (aph hat sich auch schon dazu geäußert)
Und außerdem muss man die Wirkursache imo nicht unbedingt Gott nennen.

Oder steht in deinem "Blafasel" wirklich mehr drin????


> Mach's kürzer und verständlich


das würde die Sache vereinfachen.  

Ich versuche ja auch noch den transzendentalen Beweis in der Extendet Collectors Edition zu bringen.    Dazu muss ich mich aber durchringen den gefundenen Text zu kürzen und zu vereinfachen.
(hat momentan 40000 Zeichen voll "inhaltslosem"/unverständlichem  Gesülze)


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.02.2006 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott ist allmächtig -beinhaltet-> Gott weiß alles -> Frage ist wohl beantwortet.
> Das Problem an der danzen Sache hat aber schon DocHoliday treffend beschrieben. Die (christl.-kath.) Religion beschäftigt sich u. a. damit, dass Gott die Welt geschaffen hat, und nicht Wie?, da diese Frage nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun hat. Die Frage nach dem "Wie?" gehört in den Bereich der Naturwissenschaften. Es gibt wohl auch deshalb kein offizielles Statement der Kirche zum genauen "Wie?" der Schöpfung, da man sich dabei auf die Naturwissenschaften stützen müsste, die, wie wir aus der Geschichte ersehen können, sich unheimlich oft geirrt haben und korrigiert werden mussten. Wer weiß, vielleicht behauptet man in hundert Jahren, dass die Erde in sieben Tagen erschaffen worden sei oder dass die Evolutionstheorie ganz anders lauten muss. Das können die Naturwissenschaft von mir aus ruhig behaupten, solange sie auch genügend "Beweismaterial" dazu anführen. Wichtig ist nur, dass hier nur vom "Wie?" gesprochen wird, das mit dem eigentlichen Glauben nichts zu tun hat. Deshalb ist auch das "Wie?" nicht von Belang für die Kirche.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich wie Trickmaster und mercury anzweifle, dass ein Christ das Wie? der Bibeltexte einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen kann - ich wollte deine Antwort hören, die du mir leider nicht gabst.

Wusste deiner Meinung nach Gott schon bevor die Evolution es erbrachte, dass es den Leberegel geben wird? Hat er ihn in seinem komplexen Wirken erdacht, designed? Und dann hat er die Evolution wirken lassen, um ihn zu erschaffen?


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 06.02.2006 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber soweit ich das Geschreibsel verstehe, steht da nicht mehr drin wie: unendliche Reihe=unmöglich
> Daher muss es einen ersten Beweger geben, (diesen nennen wir Gott.)
> Das stand aber bereits früher im thread, sogar noch bevor ich den kosmologischen Beweis in Kurzform mit Namen brachte. (siehe hier die Seite dazu)
> 
> ...



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Ich verstehe auch den Sinn von ElNonsks Nachhaken nicht. Der Beweis anhand der Unmöglichkeit einer unendlichen Kausalitätskette wurde hier schon hundertmal behandelt, ohne zu einem für alle akzeptablen Ergebnis zu kommen. Sämtliche Einwände sind hier nachzulesen.

Aber ich wiederhole gern noch mal die für mich wichtigsten:
1. Die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität ist nicht von sich aus unmöglich (auch wenn ich persönlich sie anzweifele).
2. Eine erste Ursache muss nicht Gott sein, ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, dass sie definitiv nicht Gott ist. 

Ich glaube, dass Gott für Christen wie dich eine Art Abstraktum ist, die es dir ermöglicht, nicht den Verstand zu verlieren, ohne den Glauben zu verlieren. Für diesen Zweck verbiegst du dir aber deinen Gott in einer unzulässigen Weise, wie Trickmaster und mercury völlig korrekt monieren.

Dein Gott wird damit im Lauf der Diskussion zu etwas, was nicht dem Gott der großen Mehrheit entspricht. Denn die wenigsten von ihnen werden ihn als "ersten Anfang der Kausalitätskette" bezeichnen, sondern als das, was ihnen in der Trauer Trost spendet, der zu dem sie sprechen und beten, der bei ihnen ist und über sie wacht. Lässt sich _dieser_ Gott beweisen?


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

aph am 06.02.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Ich verstehe auch den Sinn von ElNonsks Nachhaken nicht. Der Beweis anhand der Unmöglichkeit einer unendlichen Kausalitätskette wurde hier schon hundertmal behandelt, ohne zu einem für alle akzeptablen Ergebnis zu kommen. Sämtliche Einwände sind hier nachzulesen.
> 
> Aber ich wiederhole gern noch mal die für mich wichtigsten:
> 1. Die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität ist nicht von sich aus unmöglich (auch wenn ich persönlich sie anzweifele).
> 2. Eine erste Ursache muss nicht Gott sein, ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, dass sie definitiv nicht Gott ist.


Ich zitiere mal was du selbst vor einigen Seiten geschrieben hast, worauf ich dann mit der „dritten Antinomie“ Kants geantwortet habe:
„Und ja: Ich sehe keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Kausalitätskette einen Anfang haben muss. Bis jetzt wurde für alles irgendwann ein Grund gefunden. Nicht alles wurde schon begründet, viele neue Fragen tun sich auf, aber die Zahl der begründeten Zusammenhänge nimmt stetig zu. Das ist eher ein Hinweis auf die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität, als für einen Anfang. Der Anfang ist eine bisher nur gedachte/angenommene Erscheinung. Ein unbewiesenes Abstraktum, das aus dem unbewiesenen Gedanken resultiert, die Kette _könne_ nicht unendlich sein.“
Deiner Ansicht nach kann es eine unendliche Kausalitätskette geben. Darauf habe ich ein Gegenargument geliefert, auf das mir nicht geantwortet wurde. Was soll ich also daraus schließen?
Aber ok, mache ich das ganze noch einmal in verkürzter und verständlicherer Form (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dabei etwas Wichtiges auszulassen).

Zusammenfassung der "dritten Antinomie":
(1) Wenn alles in der Welt nach Gesetzen der Natur geschähe, dann wäre jede Ursache auch Wirkung einer anderen Ursache. 

(2) Also wäre die Reihe der Ursachen unendlich. 

(3) Eine unendliche Reihe ist jedoch keine vollständige Reihe. 

(4) Es läge also eine unvollständige Reihe von Ursachen vor. 

(4) bedeutet, dass mindestens eine Ursache in dieser Reihe nicht hinreichend a priori bestimmt wäre. 
Das Kausalitätsgesetz fordert, dass jede Ursache hinreichend a priori bestimmt ist. 
Aus (5) und (6) ist zu folgern, dass "Die Kausalität nach Gesetzen der Natur (...) nicht die einzige [ist], aus der die Erscheinungen der Welt insgesamt abgeleitet werden können." 
( Aus (7) kann gefolgert werden, dass "noch eine Kausalität durch Freiheit anzunehmen notwendig" ist.
Uns geht es um die Prämisse 3, die auf den ersten Blick ziemlich dumm erscheint.
Das Problem ist, dass an die unendliche Reihe der Ursachen die Forderung gestellt wird, sie müsse vollständig sein, dann bemerkt wird, dass sie diese Forderung nicht erfüllen kann, womit der Kausalität der Natur plötzlich die universale Gültigkeit abgesprochen ist.

Auf den ersten Blick scheint es so, dass das Prinzip, dass alles eine Ursache hat, überhaupt erst dann erfüllt, wenn es keine erste Ursache gibt. Um verstehen zu können, was Kant mit Prämisse 3 meinte, müssen wir seinen Naturbegriff untersuchen.

_1.) Klärung des Naturbegriffs von Kant_
"Unter Natur (im empirischen Verstande) verstehen wir den Zusammenhang der Erscheinungen ihrem Dasein nach, nach notwendigen Regeln, d. i. nach Gesetzen. Es sind also gewisse Gesetze, und zwar a priori, welche allererst eine Natur möglich machen (...)".

Das Hauptmerkmal von Natur ist nach Kant also, dass sie aus den notwendigen Gesetzen besteht, die die Erscheinungen - ein Terminus, der immer impliziert, dass auch ein Subjekt vorhanden ist, dem etwas erscheint -, miteinander verbinden. Ganz offensichtlich benötigt die Natur also, um Natur sein zu können, ein Subjekt.
Vereinfacht gesagt: Wenn ich beobachte, dass ein Apfel vom Baum fällt, so ist diese „Erscheinung“ in der realen Welt vorhanden. Dass Fallgesetz selbst aber gibt es nicht in der realen Welt. Es ist nur eine „Verbindung von mehreren Erscheinungen (z. B. Apfel fällt von Baum) durch den menschlichen Verstand.

Unter „Natur“ versteht Kant also diejenige Verstandestätigkeit des Subjekts, die die „Erscheinungen“ nach notwendigen Gesetzen verknüpft.

Kant versteht unter „Natur“ etwas völlig anderes als der gemeine Verstand, der dabei womöglich an schöne Landschaften mit umherhopsenden Schafen oder andere bekannte Klischees denkt.


Damit aber Prämisse 3 gilt, braucht es noch eine weitere Bedingung.

_2.) Unmöglichkeit der unendlichen Reihe_
Es könnte ja nun behauptet werden, dass, selbst wenn „Natur“ nur als eine Verstandestätigkeit gesehen werden muss, dies doch nicht voraussetze, dass der Verstand keine unendliche Reihe von Ursachen denken könne, weshalb immer noch nicht bewiesen sei, warum eine unendliche Reihe als unvollständige Reihe bezeichnet werde. 

Es muss also bewiesen werden, dass ein reiner Verstandesbegriff mit sich uneinig ist, wenn er eine Reihe voraussetzt, die unendlich ist.
Dies stellt aber keine besondere Schwierigkeit dar, denn es gibt genug Belege dafür, dass der Verstand keine unendlichen Reihen denken kann, weil diese niemals vollendet werden könnten. Dies geht ja schon aus dem Ausdruck „unendliche Reihe“ hervor. Man kann sich keine „unendliche vollendete Reihe“ vorstellen.
Die Möglichkeit der Vollendung der Reihe im Verstand ist aber die Bedingung für die Möglichkeit der Reihe selbst.

Da es der („Kantischen“) Vernunft nicht gegeben ist, unendliche Reihen zu denken, muss sie am Anfang der Reihe ein Unbedingtes setzten, schließlich entstammt eine Reihe solcher Verbindungen ja dem Verstand selber, weshalb es nicht einzusehen ist, dass die Vernunft in ihr den Widerspruch vorfinden soll, dass der Verstand mehr von ihr verlangt, als ihr möglich ist. 

Zweitens sucht die Vernunft eigentlich nur das Unbedingte und gleich damit die Vollständigkeit in der Reihe der Prämissen, die zusammen weiter keine andere voraussetzen. Dieses Unbedingte ist nun jederzeit in der absoluten Totalität der Reihe, wenn man sie sich in der Einbildung vorstellt, enthalten.

Es ist also nun zu folgern, dass eine alleinige Gültigkeit des Kausalitätsprinzips tatsächlich widersprüchlich wäre, weil diese sowohl voraussetzen würde, dass unser Verstand uns eine Reihe gibt, in der jede Ursache wiederum eine Ursache hätte, mithin die Reihe der Ursachen unendlich wäre, als auch, dass unsere teleologische Vernunft überhaupt keine unendliche Reihe denken kann, sondern immer auf ein Unbedingtes, auf einen Anfang der Reihe, fixiert ist.
Ich hoffe jetzt ist es leichter verständlich.



			
				aph am 06.02.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass Gott für Christen wie dich eine Art Abstraktum ist, die es dir ermöglicht, nicht den Verstand zu verlieren, ohne den Glauben zu verlieren. Für diesen Zweck verbiegst du dir aber deinen Gott in einer unzulässigen Weise, wie Trickmaster und mercury völlig korrekt monieren.
> 
> Dein Gott wird damit im Lauf der Diskussion zu etwas, was nicht dem Gott der großen Mehrheit entspricht. Denn die wenigsten von ihnen werden ihn als "ersten Anfang der Kausalitätskette" bezeichnen, sondern als das, was ihnen in der Trauer Trost spendet, der zu dem sie sprechen und beten, der bei ihnen ist und über sie wacht. Lässt sich _dieser_ Gott beweisen?


1. Trickmaster und mercury123 monieren nicht mein Gottesverständnis (soviel ich zumindest verstanden habe), sondern dass die kath. Kirche (und somit auch ich) die Bibel nicht wörtlich nehmen, sondern sie interpretieren.
2. Mir ist vollkommen egal, was die „große“ Mehrheit unter Gott versteht, und ich weiß auch nicht, was sie darunter versteht (du scheinst es ja zu wissen). In dieser Diskussion wurde auch einmal erwähnt, dass man an Gott glauben solle, weil so viele Menschen an Ihn glauben würden. Dies ist für mich persönlich überhaupt kein Kriterium für die Entscheidung zum Glauben. Nur weil es „die anderen“ sagen, muss es nicht stimmen. Die Geschichte ist voller Beweise, die mir Recht geben. Gerade die heutige „moderne“ Gesellschaft zeigt mir, wie sehr sich die „große“ Masse zu jedem Blödsinn verleiten lässt und dann ihr Handeln auch noch für richtig hält. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 90% all derjeniger, die aus der Kirche austreten, es nur machen, weil sie, um es mit Kant *g* zu sagen, „nicht Mut haben, sich ihres eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen“, sondern auf das hören, was ihnen „andere“ (Medien, Freunde usw.) einreden (dasselbe Problem hatte übrigens auch die Kirche im Mittelalter -> die Menschen "glaubten", weil es halt alle taten). In dieser Meinung werde ich auch durch bestimmte Aussagen in diversen Foren bezüglich Gott bestätigt. Wer sich hier persönlich angegriffen fühlt, gibt mit indirekt schon Recht. Aber natürlich gilt auch hier immer: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!
3. Auch ich verstehe unter Gott nicht nur den „ersten Anfang der Kausalitätskette“. Auch ich verstehe unter Gott u. a. einen „Trostspender“ (oder auch „Begleiter“). Thomas von Aquin selbst hat ja gesagt, dass Glaubenswahrheiten „übervernünftig“, aber nicht „widervernünftig“ sind. Seine Gottesbeweise zielen auch genau darauf hin: Der Glaube widerspricht nicht der Vernunft. Und genau das ist, was mich an diversen Kommentaren hier im Forum stört. Da schreibt einer einfach „der Glaube an Gott ist Blödsinn“ oder „wer an Gott und das Christentum glaubt, hat aufgehört seinen Verstand zu benutzen“ oder der „Glaube an Gott ist nur etwas für die Dummen (im Mittelalter), die sich die Welt nicht anders erklären können“. Wenn man dann aber der Sache genauer auf den Grund geht, merkt man, dass sich nur wieder mal einer profilieren wollte, vom Glauben selbst aber keine Ahnung hat. Ich will damit nicht leugnen, dass es auch vernünftige Gründe gibt, die gegen den Glauben an Gott sprechen (z. B. das Theodizee-Problem). Ich will nur sagen, dass es mindestens ebenso viele vernünftige Gründe gibt, die für den Glauben an Gott sprechen und dass ich deshalb die bereits genannten „Kurzkommentare“ und ähnliche für äußerst hochmütig, herablassend und unbedacht halte und das geistige Niveau eines „Hervorbringers“ solcher Kommentare nicht besonders hoch einschätze (was den Betreffenden wohl auch wenig kratzt). Diese Beschreibung passt auf die meisten, die sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligt haben, nicht zu, da sie ebenfalls sachlich argumentiert haben.
Was nun direkt deine Frage betrifft, ob man auch den trostspendenden Gott beweisen kann, so antworte ich mit ja. Dies gelingt aber keinesfalls mit den Gottesbeweisen Thomas von Aquins. Dazu kann man einerseits philosophisch/theologisch vorgehen (Was bedeutet für mich Gott?), andererseits auch den historischen Gottesbeweis anführen, der, wie ich deinen Kommentaren entnommen habe, dir nicht besonders zusagen wird.


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 05.02.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Materie, Chemie. Wesentlich ist auch der geistliche und geistige Anteil: Bewußtsein, Denkvermögen, Gefühl, Liebe, Hass, Seele usw.
> 
> 
> Das ist wieder eine menschliche Anschauung. Diese ganzen Emotionen etc werden schließlich in unserem Gehirn, einer Materie, gebildet - und sind effektive Kontrollmaßnahmen unseres Gehirns.
> Allein die Liebe ist schon ein schlechtes Beispiel, hat sich diese Emotion doch nur bewährt, da die Eltern sich so zusammen lange um den Nachwuchs gekümmert haben und dieser bessere Überlebenschancen hatte.


Ist mit nur so nebenbei aufgefallen (auch wenn ich grunsätzlich deine _geschichtlichen_ Ausführungen zur Evolutionstheorie - siehe Verbindungsglieder zwischen verschiedenen Tierarten - teile).
Ist die nicht auch nur eine menschliche Anschauung?   *g*
Noch dazu eine materialistische. Und darüber haben wir ja bereits zuvor gesprochen.


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

aph am 06.02.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 03.02.2006 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. *g* (Wobei mir aber nicht ganz der Begriff "designed" zusagt, bzw. mir nicht ganz klar ist, was du darunter verstehst. Satz 1 und 3 kannst du aber so stehen lassen. -> immer vorausgesetzt, dass die Evolutionstheorie stimmt)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.02.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, und das haben wir zur Genüge  Und da habe ich auch angemerkt, dass neben Materie noch Information dazu kommt - zumindest subjektiv.

Eine menschliche Anschauen ist im Prinzip natürlich alles von uns, ich meinte dies auch eher im Bezug auf die "romantische" Sicht der Liebe usw.
Ich sehe es nun mal so, dass oben genannte Sichtweise die objektivere Sicht ist, einfach aus dem Wissen über Nervenzellen, Hormone, Evolution etc.

Ich weiß, wenn ich sage, Liebe ist nur ein in der Evolution entwickelter Kontrollmechansimus,  vielen Leuten dies sauer aufstößt - viele denken schätze ich, dies wäre eine Reduzierung dieses Gefühls bzw. eine herzlose Ansicht oder was auch immer
-ähnliches bei der These, dass die eigene Existenz objektiv sinnlos bzw unwichtig ist - da fallen auch gleich wieder alle bei diesem Gedanken in eine Existenzkrise (oder flüchten in Religionen)

Dieses Wissen ändert aber nichts an der eigenen Existenz oder der Liebe - Wenn man sich selbst wichtig ist, dann ist man wichtig. Wenn man jemanden liebt, dann liebt man ihn. Es hilft vielleicht nur, über diese Dinge objektiv urteilen zu können bzw. diese zu verstehen (was im Körper geschieht, wenn man "Liebe" empfindet und warum es diese überhaupt gibt).

Das einzige, dass dadurch verloren geht ist wohl die "Magie".
Vielen fehlt diese wohl bzw. wollen, dass es in der Welt noch mehr gibt, als das (bisher) Sichtbare.
Ich persönlich will aber z.B. meinen TV nicht als Zauberkasten sehen, sondern als das, was er wirklich ist.


----------



## crackajack (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Aber ok, mache ich das ganze noch einmal in verkürzter und verständlicherer Form....
> Zusammenfassung der "dritten Antinomie":.....
> Unmöglichkeit der unendlichen Reihe....


Also wenn das eine verständliche Kurzfassung bei dir ist, dann will ich nicht erleben wie du etwas geschwollen schreibst. (Kann ich mir aber vorstellen wenn ich mir den post von Meinereiner im Der "GESCHWOLLEN SCHREIBEN"-Thread ansehe.    )

Nochmal eine Antwort:
Ich kann mir eine unendliche Kausalitätskette nicht vorstellen (daher kann ich nicht daran glauben->ich glaube an ein "plopp"  bzw. eig. an mehrere "plopps"), dennoch kann ich sie nicht vollständig verneinen, weil sie imo dennoch möglich ist.
Kannst du dir unendlichen Raum vorstellen oder hört das Universum bei dir bei einer Mauer auf?
Achso, nennen wir die Mauer einfach Gott.  



			
				ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 06.02.2006 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie bringt das den freien Willen der Menschheit in Gefahr, oder nicht?


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

Und um jetzt auch noch das Problem des "Wörtlichnehmens" der Bibel aufzugreifen. Was sagen Trickmaster und mercury123 zu folgenden Bibelstellen:

In Buch Josua 10,12 steht:
"Damals, als der Herr die Amoriter den Israeliten preisgab, redete Josua mit dem Herrn; dann sagte er in Gegenwart der Israeliten: Sonne bleib stehen über Gibeon und du Mond, über dem Tal von Ajalon!"
Steht hier nicht, dass die Sonne stehen bleiben soll? Wie wir alle wissen (nehme ich zumindest an), dreht sich ja die Erde um die Sonne und die Drehung der Sonne um das Zentrum der Galaxie wird wohl kaum gemeint sein. Wie ist diese Stelle also zu verstehen? Wenn ihr sagt, dass man hier einfach vom Standpunkt der Erde ausgeht (bei uns würde es ja aussehen, als ob die Sonne stillsteht), beginnt ihr ja bereits zu interpretieren.

Das hier finde ich persönlich noch besser:
In Mk 13,32 steht:
"Doch jenen Tag und jene Stunde kennt niemand, auch nicht die Engel im Himmel, nicht einmal der Sohn, sondern nur der Vater."

Hier steht ja eindeutig (wenn man es wörtlich nimmt *g*), dass nur Gott Vater allein den Tag des Jüngsten Gerichts kennt, nicht aber sein Sohn. Folglich wären Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht eins. Ist für euch Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht eins oder müsst auch ihr hier interpretieren?


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 06.02.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Wissen ändert aber nichts an der eigenen Existenz oder der Liebe - Wenn man sich selbst wichtig ist, dann ist man wichtig. Wenn man jemanden liebt, dann liebt man ihn. Es hilft vielleicht nur, über diese Dinge objektiv urteilen zu können bzw. diese zu verstehen (was im Körper geschieht, wenn man "Liebe" empfindet und warum es diese überhaupt gibt).
> 
> Das einzige, dass dadurch verloren geht ist wohl die "Magie".
> Vielen fehlt diese wohl bzw. wollen, dass es in der Welt noch mehr gibt, als das (bisher) Sichtbare.
> Ich persönlich will aber z.B. meinen TV nicht als Zauberkasten sehen, sondern als das, was er wirklich ist.


Hui, hui unsere gute Objektivität *g*
Solche Aussagen sind immer subjektiv gefärbt. Allein schon wenn ein Mensch (=Subjekt) eine Frage stellt, beinhaltet diese Frage bereits einen Teil des Subjekts. Dadurch wird aber auch die Antwort subjektiv und die ganze Objektivität ist futsch *g*


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal eine Antwort:
> Ich kann mir eine unendliche Kausalitätskette nicht vorstellen (daher kann ich nicht daran glauben->ich glaube an ein "plopp"  bzw. eig. an mehrere "plopps"), dennoch kann ich sie nicht vollständig verneinen, weil sie imo dennoch möglich ist.
> Kannst du dir unendlichen Raum vorstellen oder hört das Universum bei dir bei einer Mauer auf?
> Achso, nennen wir die Mauer einfach Gott.


Also da macht man sich die so große Mühe und wird dann einfach mit zwei Zeile abgespeist *g*
Ungefähr hast du den Kern der Aussage getroffen, aber dabei etwas ausgelassen. Wenn du nämlich eine unendliche Kausalitätskette annimmst, so handelst du unvernünftig   , "da es der („Kantischen“) Vernunft nicht gegeben ist, unendliche Reihen zu denken, muss sie am Anfang der Reihe ein Unbedingtes setzten, schließlich entstammt eine Reihe solcher Verbindungen ja dem Verstand selber, weshalb es nicht einzusehen ist, dass die Vernunft in ihr den Widerspruch vorfinden soll, dass der Verstand mehr von ihr verlangt, als ihr möglich ist."
Du hast also unvernünftig argumentiert. *g*


			
				crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Nur weil Gott weiß, was geschehen ist, geschieht und geschehen wird, bedeutet, dass noch lange nicht, dass der Mensch keinen freien Willen hat. Der weiß ja trotzdem nicht, was in Zukunft geschehen wird.


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Eine unendliche Reihe ist jedoch keine vollständige Reihe.
> ...
> Das Hauptmerkmal von Natur ist nach Kant also, dass sie aus den notwendigen Gesetzen besteht, die die Erscheinungen - ein Terminus, der immer impliziert, dass auch ein Subjekt vorhanden ist, dem etwas erscheint -, miteinander verbinden. Ganz offensichtlich benötigt die Natur also, um Natur sein zu können, ein Subjekt.


Dies sind die Punkte, denen ich vehement widersprechen möchte. Was du von Kant zitierst, stellt keineswegs eine "Verstandstätigkeit" an die Stelle der realen Natur und ihrer Beschaffenheit. Der Natur dürfte es ziemlich schnuppe sein, ob und wie wir sie verstehen. Das heißt, man kann nicht einfach dahergehen und sagen: Weil der Mensch sich "unendlich" nicht vorstellen kann, darf es in der Natur keine Unendlichkeit geben.



> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 90% all derjeniger, die aus der Kirche austreten, es nur machen, weil sie, um es mit Kant *g* zu sagen, „nicht Mut haben, sich ihres eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen“, sondern auf das hören, was ihnen „andere“ (Medien, Freunde usw.) einreden


Das ist in der Tat eine gewagte Behauptung, da ich es genau andersrum sehe. Wer in der Kirche ist, denkt mE wenig nach und lässt sich alles vorbeten. Tritt er aus, so fängt er an, selbst nachzudenken. Das ist meine platte Vorstellung davon. Die ist mit Sicherheit genauso falsch wie deine, aber 90%, die mit Verstand in der Kirche bleiben würden und nur wegen Herdentrieb u.ä. austreten ... sorry, aber das ist absolut naiv und selbstgerecht. Du darfst denjenigen ruhig mehr Hirnschmalz zutrauen. Wie gesagt: die wenigstens Christen sehen Gott so philosophisch wie du.



> Und genau das ist, was mich an diversen Kommentaren hier im Forum stört. Da schreibt einer einfach „der Glaube an Gott ist Blödsinn“ oder „wer an Gott und das Christentum glaubt, hat aufgehört seinen Verstand zu benutzen“ oder der „Glaube an Gott ist nur etwas für die Dummen (im Mittelalter), die sich die Welt nicht anders erklären können“.


Auch hier gilt: Es kommt drauf an, was Gott für denjenigen ist. Wenn es für ihn ein übermächtiges, Wunder spendendes Fabelwesen ist, dann grenzt das in der Tat an Blödsinn. Wenn es zu hier oft zur Schau gestelltem Fanatismus führt, dann erst recht. Du allerdings solltest dir den Schuh nicht anziehen, aber du bist nun mal ne Ausnahme. Und auch du irrst übrigens, aber das nur nebenbei. Du irrst halt auf hohem Niveau, was es schwieriger macht, den Irrtum dereinst zu begreifen, weil deine Selbstvergewisserung richtig zu liegen, durch das hohe Niveau sehr viel träger ist.



> Wenn man dann aber der Sache genauer auf den Grund geht, merkt man, dass sich nur wieder mal einer profilieren wollte, vom Glauben selbst aber keine Ahnung hat.


Nicht jeder kann Theologie studieren, um "richtig" zu glauben und sich damit unangreifbar gegenüber jenen zu machen. Die Auseinandersetzungen, die du hier bemängelst, sind welche zwischen unwissenden Gläubigen und unwissenden Ungläubigen.



> Was nun direkt deine Frage betrifft, ob man auch den trostspendenden Gott beweisen kann, so antworte ich mit ja. Dies gelingt aber keinesfalls mit den Gottesbeweisen Thomas von Aquins. Dazu kann man einerseits philosophisch/theologisch vorgehen (Was bedeutet für mich Gott?), andererseits auch den historischen Gottesbeweis anführen, der, wie ich deinen Kommentaren entnommen habe, dir nicht besonders zusagen wird.


Vermutlich. Aber es würde mir schon reichen, wenn du mir sagst, was dich darauf bringt, dass es sich dabei um dasselbe Wasauchimmer wie beim kosmologischen Beweis handelt.



			
				ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wusste deiner Meinung nach Gott schon bevor die Evolution es erbrachte, dass es den Leberegel geben wird? Hat er ihn in seinem komplexen Wirken erdacht, designed? Und dann hat er die Evolution wirken lassen, um ihn zu erschaffen?
> 
> 
> Ja. *g* (Wobei mir aber nicht ganz der Begriff "designed" zusagt, bzw. mir nicht ganz klar ist, was du darunter verstehst. Satz 1 und 3 kannst du aber so stehen lassen. -> immer vorausgesetzt, dass die Evolutionstheorie stimmt)


Verstehe ich dich richtig? Du findest also die Vorstellung, dass Gott da saß und sich dachte: "Wow, so ein ausgefuchster Leberegel mit so einem raffinierten wie komplexen, parasitärem Lebenswandel, der wäre cool, den muss ich unbedingt drinhaben in meinem Entwurf vom Universum!" glaubwürdiger als die Vorstellung, dieser Leberegel sei zufällig entstanden? Ich will nur noch mal nachfragen. Ich will dich nicht ungerecht behandeln, bevor ich dich für verrückt erkläre.


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

> > Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 90% all derjeniger, die aus der Kirche austreten, es nur machen, weil sie, um es mit Kant *g* zu sagen, „nicht Mut haben, sich ihres eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen“, sondern auf das hören, was ihnen „andere“ (Medien, Freunde usw.) einreden
> 
> 
> Das ist in der Tat eine gewagte Behauptung, da ich es genau andersrum sehe. Wer in der Kirche ist, denkt mE wenig nach und lässt sich alles vorbeten. Tritt er aus, so fängt er an, selbst nachzudenken. Das ist meine platte Vorstellung davon. Die ist mit Sicherheit genauso falsch wie deine, aber 90%, die mit Verstand in der Kirche bleiben würden und nur wegen Herdentrieb u.ä. austreten ... sorry, aber das ist absolut naiv und selbstgerecht. Du darfst denjenigen ruhig mehr Hirnschmalz zutrauen. Wie gesagt: die wenigstens Christen sehen Gott so philosophisch wie du.


Ich sagte ja, es ist nur eine Behauptung, die ich aber leider im täglichen Leben immer wieder bestätigt sehe. Mir ist bewusst, dass dies nur subjektiv ist, aber wenn der Großteil meiner Erfahrungen nun mal so liegt, drängt sich dieses (Vor?)Urteil einfach auf. Um das ganze objektiver zu machen, müsste man schon eine echte Umfrage starten. Wie diese aber zu diesem Thema aussehen sollte und ob sie überhaupt repäsentative Werte herausbrigen würde, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.



> > Und genau das ist, was mich an diversen Kommentaren hier im Forum stört. Da schreibt einer einfach „der Glaube an Gott ist Blödsinn“ oder „wer an Gott und das Christentum glaubt, hat aufgehört seinen Verstand zu benutzen“ oder der „Glaube an Gott ist nur etwas für die Dummen (im Mittelalter), die sich die Welt nicht anders erklären können“.
> 
> 
> Auch hier gilt: Es kommt drauf an, was Gott für denjenigen ist. Wenn es für ihn ein übermächtiges, Wunder spendendes Fabelwesen ist, dann grenzt das in der Tat an Blödsinn. Wenn es zu hier oft zur Schau gestelltem Fanatismus führt, dann erst recht. Du allerdings solltest dir den Schuh nicht anziehen, aber du bist nun mal ne Ausnahme. Und auch du irrst übrigens, aber das nur nebenbei. Du irrst halt auf hohem Niveau, was es schwieriger macht, den Irrtum dereinst zu begreifen, weil deine Selbstvergewisserung richtig zu liegen, durch das hohe Niveau sehr viel träger ist.


Mit der gleichen Begründung könnte ich auch den Atheismus und Agnostizismsus verurteilen. Mache ich aber nicht, weil es bei genauerer Betrachtung nicht vernünftig wäre.
Und das mit dem Irren lasse ich mal dahingestellt: Wir beide wissen, dass es nur eine Behauptung ist, aber ok, das hatten wir schon ...



> > Wenn man dann aber der Sache genauer auf den Grund geht, merkt man, dass sich nur wieder mal einer profilieren wollte, vom Glauben selbst aber keine Ahnung hat.
> 
> 
> Nicht jeder kann Theologie studieren, um "richtig" zu glauben und sich damit unangreifbar gegenüber jenen zu machen. Die Auseinandersetzungen, die du hier bemängelst, sind welche zwischen unwissenden Gläubigen und unwissenden Ungläubigen.


Wenn jemand behauptet, der ganze Glaube an Gott ist nur Humbug, dann ist er wohl kaum ein Gläubiger (auch nicht ein "unwissender", was immer das auch sein soll, Gläubiger), sondern jemand der nicht glaubt. Ergo habe ich sehr wohl die Auseinandersetzugen zwischen Nicht-Gläubigen und Gläubigen bemängelt.
Und wie kommst du zu der Annahme, dass ich Theologie studiert hätte? Ich habe überhaupt gar nichts studiert (so, jetzt ist es mal raus *g*). Ich habe mich nur mit dem beschäftigt, woran ich glaube. Dazu braucht es nur ein bisschen Willen und die Fähigkeit des Lesens. Nichts weiter. Das ist die Pflicht eines jeden kath. Gläubigen (das behaupte nicht ich, sondern das kommt direkt vom Vatikan *g*). Und wenn man selbst nicht Zugang zu solchen Informationen hat, dann bleibt einem, auch wenn es naiv klingt, immer noch der Gang zum Pfarrer, der einem (hoffentlich) bei solchen Fragen weiterhelfen kann.



			
				ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Wusste deiner Meinung nach Gott schon bevor die Evolution es erbrachte, dass es den Leberegel geben wird? Hat er ihn in seinem komplexen Wirken erdacht, designed? Und dann hat er die Evolution wirken lassen, um ihn zu erschaffen?
> >
> >
> > Ja. *g* (Wobei mir aber nicht ganz der Begriff "designed" zusagt, bzw. mir nicht ganz klar ist, was du darunter verstehst. Satz 1 und 3 kannst du aber so stehen lassen. -> immer vorausgesetzt, dass die Evolutionstheorie stimmt)
> ...


Wie bitteschön soll Gott "cool" sein oder etwas für "cool" halten? Haben wir mal wieder zu tief in die antropomorphe Kiste gegriffen? *g*


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

aph am 06.02.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehst du, genau aus dem Grund wollte ich keine Vereinfachung machen, da dabei immer etwas verloren geht.
Also zitiere ich noch einmal den vollständigen ersten Teil, der deine Behauptung widerlegt:

"Zusammengefassung der "dritten Antinomie":
(1) Wenn alles in der Welt nach Gesetzen der Natur geschähe, dann wäre jede Ursache auch Wirkung einer anderen Ursache. 

(2) Also wäre die Reihe der Ursachen unendlich. 

(3) Eine unendliche Reihe ist jedoch keine vollständige Reihe. 

(4) Es läge also eine unvollständige Reihe von Ursachen vor. 

(4) bedeutet, dass mindestens eine Ursache in dieser Reihe nicht hinreichend a priori bestimmt wäre. 
Das Kausalitätsgesetz fordert, dass jede Ursache hinreichend a priori bestimmt ist. 
Aus (5) und (6) ist zu folgern, dass "Die Kausalität nach Gesetzen der Natur (...) nicht die einzige [ist], aus der die Erscheinungen der Welt insgesamt abgeleitet werden können." 
( Aus (7) kann gefolgert werden, dass "noch eine Kausalität durch Freiheit anzunehmen notwendig" ist.
Uns geht es um die Prämisse 3, die auf den ersten Blick ziemlich dumm erscheint.
Das Problem ist, dass an die unendliche Reihe der Ursachen die Forderung gestellt wird, sie müsse vollständig sein, dann bemerkt wird, dass sie diese Forderung nicht erfüllen kann, womit der Kausalität der Natur plötzlich die universale Gültigkeit abgesprochen ist. Die Vollständigkeitsforderung scheint auf den ersten sowie auf jeden folgenden Blick vollständig illegitim, ja, sie scheint geradezu Produkt eines Kategorienfehlers zu sein, denn was soll die Prädikation "vollständig" (ebenso "unvollständig") in bezug auf eine unendliche Reihe aussagen? 

Wenn ich einem Schüler die Anweisung gebe: "Zähle von null bis minus fünfzig!", und er auf dem richtigen Weg bei minus fünfzig ankommt, kann ich sehr wohl behaupten, er habe diese Reihe vollständig aufgezählt; wenn er bei minus siebenunddreißig (zum Beispiel) die Reihe nicht mehr fortsetzen kann, werde ich sagen, die Reihe sei unvollständig; denn hierfür habe ich ja Regeln und Kriterien. Gebe ich aber nun jemandem die Anweisung "Zähle mir eine unendliche Reihe aufeinanderfolgender Zahlen von null abwärts auf!", werde ich da, außer aus einem nicht zum Inhalt der Aufgabe gehörenden Sadismus heraus, als jemand, der unser Zahlensystem und unsere Sprache auch nur einigermaßen gut kennt, ständig zwischendurch, wenn der Schüler pausiert - etwa, um seine ausgetrocknete Kehle mit einem Schluck Wasser zu erfrischen, um weiterzählen zu können -, ihm sinnvoll vorwerfen dürfen, die Reihe sei aber nicht vollständig? Was schwebte mir dabei vor? Und wann soll ich ihm denn mitteilen, nun sei die Reihe endlich vollständig? Hätte ich dafür ein Kriterium? Wohl kaum. Folglich läuft die Vorstellung, man könnte zwischen einer vollständigen und einer unvollständigen unendlichen Reihe unterscheiden, auf blanken Unsinn hinaus.

Die Gültigkeit des Satzes: "Wenn also alles nach bloßen Gesetzen der Natur geschieht, so gibt es jederzeit nur einen subalternen, niemals aber einen ersten Anfang, und also überhaupt keine Vollständigkeit der Reihe auf der Seite der von einander abstammenden Ursachen.", der problematische Schritt (3) der Argumentation also, kann auf ganz einfache Weise bewiesen werden, nämlich dann, wenn man vorausschickt, dass hier ein terminologischer Gebrauch der Wörter „Natur“ und „Gesetz“ vorliegt, der aus der Kritik der reinen Vernunft herzuleiten ist, und der die einzig plausible Interpretationsmöglichkeit für den gesamten Thesenbeweis bietet, alle anderen Möglichkeiten müssten sich damit begnügen, aus dem Argument einen baren Unsinn herauszulesen. 

Die Frage, die geklärt werden muss, ist die, weshalb das Kausalitätsgesetz sich selbst widersprechen soll, wenn es allein gültig wäre, und also kein erster Anfang, kein Unbedingtes mit ihm gesetzt wird. Es scheint doch auf den ersten Blick so, als wäre das Prinzip, dass alles eine Ursache hat, überhaupt erst dann erfüllt, wenn es keine erste Ursache gibt. Hier kann nur eine Untersuchung des Kantischen Naturbegriffs weiterhelfen, welchen wir zum Beispiel dem folgenden Zitat entnehmen können: 

"Unter Natur (im empirischen Verstande) verstehen wir den Zusammenhang der Erscheinungen ihrem Dasein nach, nach notwendigen Regeln, d. i. nach Gesetzen. Es sind also gewisse Gesetze, und zwar a priori, welche allererst eine Natur möglich machen (...)". 

Das Hauptmerkmal von Natur ist nach Kant also, dass sie aus den notwendigen Gesetzen besteht, die die Erscheinungen - ein Terminus, der immer impliziert, dass auch ein Subjekt vorhanden ist, dem etwas erscheint -, miteinander verbinden. Ganz offensichtlich benötigt die Natur also, um Natur sein zu können, ein Subjekt, was auch im folgenden Zitat deutlich wird: "Denn Gesetze existieren eben so wenig in den Erscheinungen, sondern nur relativ auf das Subjekt, dem die Erscheinungen inhärieren, sofern es Verstand hat (...)". Die Gesetze, die die Verbindungen zwischen den Erscheinungen schaffen, gibt es in der Welt der Dinge an sich nicht; die Dinge an sich verursachen zwar die Erscheinungen, nicht aber die (notwendigen) Verbindungen unter ihnen, diese sind erst der Einheit unseres Verstandes zuzuschreiben, deshalb kongruiert der Natur auf der Seite der Dinge an sich auch gar nichts, wie zum Beispiel der Erscheinung eines Baumes oder der eines Apfels auf der Seite der Dinge an sich etwas kongruiert. Die Tatsache, dass beobachtet - oder schmerzlich erfahren - werden muss, dass ein Apfel, wenn er sich von einem Ast löst, vom Baum hinunter-, jedoch nicht hinauffällt, gehört zu den Gesetzen der Natur (in diesem Fall zum Fallgesetz), die nur in bezug auf ein Subjekt existieren. Ja, man kann den Ausdruck „Gesetze der Natur“ geradezu für tautologisch halten, weil „Natur“ nach Kant ja ohnehin nur aus notwendigen Gesetzen besteht, die dem Verstand des Subjekts - den Kategorien, und in diesem Falle besonders der Relationskategorie der Kausalität - inhärieren. Mit „Natur“ in dieser Verwendung ist also diejenige Verstandestätigkeit des Subjekts gemeint, die die Erscheinungen nach notwendigen Gesetzen, die von den Kategorien vorgegeben sind, verknüpft. Das folgende Zitat belegt diese Haltung eindeutig:

"Bedenkt man aber, dass diese Natur an sich nichts als ein Inbegriff von Erscheinungen, mithin kein Ding an sich, sondern eine bloße Menge von Vorstellungen des Gemüts sei, so wird man sich nicht wundern, sie bloß in dem Radikalvermögen aller unsrer Erkenntnis, nämlich der transzendentalen Apperzeption, in derjenigen Einheit zu sehen, um deren willen allein sie Objekt aller möglichen Erfahrung, d. i. Natur heißen kann; und dass wir auch eben darum diese Einheit a priori, mithin als notwendig erkennen können, welches wir wohl müssten unterwegens lassen, wäre sie unabhängig von den ersten Quellen unseres Denkens a n s i c h gegeben. Denn da wüsste ich nicht, wo wir die synthetische Sätze einer solchen allgemeinen Natureinheit hernehmen sollten, weil man sie auf solchen Fall von den Gegenständen der Natur selbst entlehnen müsste. "

Hiermit wäre wohl auch der letzte Zweifel aus der Welt geschafft, den man daran hegen könnte, dass sich „Natur“ bei Kant nur auf das „Radikalvermögen“ unserer Erkenntnis bezieht, nicht aber auf irgendetwas außerhalb derselben. Gleich ist dies für Kants Verwendung von „Gesetz“ zu applizieren. 

Es ist nun also herausgestellt, dass das Wort Natur bei Kant terminologisch gebraucht wird, und ebenfalls, was Kant unter diesem Terminus versteht - etwas völlig anderes als der gemeine Verstand, der dabei womöglich an schöne Landschaften mit umherhopsenden Schafen oder andere bekannte Klischees denkt. (Eben dasselbe gilt in unserem Fall übrigens auch für den Kantischen Weltbegriff, auch wenn hier die Konnotationen des gemeinen Verstandes natürlich andere wären: "Eben dieselbe Welt wird aber Natur genannt, so fern sie als ein dynamisches Ganzes betrachtet wird (...)".) "


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand behauptet, der ganze Glaube an Gott ist nur Humbug, dann ist er wohl kaum ein Gläubiger (auch nicht ein "unwissender", was immer das auch sein soll, Gläubiger), sondern jemand der nicht glaubt. Ergo habe ich sehr wohl die Auseinandersetzugen zwischen Nicht-Gläubigen und Gläubigen bemängelt.


Ich bezog mich auf deine Bemängelung, dass diese Kritiker den Glauben nur nicht richtig verstanden hätten (so wie du es ja löblicherweise hinter dir hast - du verstehst ihn jetzt). Viele Gläubige haben diesen unschätzbaren Vorteil jedoch nicht, katholische Pflicht hin oder her. Sie belassen es beim blinden Glauben. Diese Menschen sind über den Glauben genauso unwissend wie diejenigen, deren kritisierendes Hervortreten du so verabscheust. Da geraten also Unwissende mit Unwissenden aneinander, und ich glaube, sie bilden in beiden Lagern die große Mehrheit.
Wenn Menschen wahllos Fahnen verbrennen und Botschaften anzünden, weil irgendwo irgendein Christ eine Darstellung ihres Gottes gedruckt hat, oder wenn US-amerikanische Väter ihre Söhne verstoßen und verprügeln, nachdem sie sie mit einem Jungen beim Sex erwischt haben, weil sie nicht ertragen, dass ihr Kind Gott auf diese Weise beleidigt - dann gehe ich fest davon aus, dass dahinter nicht Vernunft und Nachdenken stecken, sondern bloßer Glaube ohne Denken. Hier ersetzt das Vorgegebene aus Predigten und rudimentärer Bibellektüre das eigene Nachdenken über zusätzliche Indizien für Richtig oder Falsch. Und nein, das ist leider nicht die Minderheit.



> Wie bitteschön soll Gott "cool" sein oder etwas für "cool" halten? Haben wir mal wieder zu tief in die antropomorphe Kiste gegriffen? *g*


Ich glaube, du weißt ganz genau, was ich meine, weichst aber der Frage aus. Welche Motivation sollte Gott denn haben, diesen abgefahrenen Leberegel zu designen, inklusive aller anderen Egelarten, die ausgestorben sind, weil sie nicht so abgefahrene Methoden hatten? Dass er abgefahren ist, wirst du sicher nicht abstreiten, denn aus genau diesem Grund brachtest du ja das Beispiel.


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst du, genau aus dem Grund wollte ich keine Vereinfachung machen, da dabei immer etwas verloren geht.


Öhm, die längere Ausführung widerlegt aber meine Einsprüche in keinster Weise. *g*



> Hiermit wäre wohl auch der letzte Zweifel aus der Welt geschafft, den man daran hegen könnte, dass sich „Natur“ bei Kant nur auf das „Radikalvermögen“ unserer Erkenntnis bezieht, nicht aber auf irgendetwas außerhalb derselben. Gleich ist dies für Kants Verwendung von „Gesetz“ zu applizieren.



Was auch immer Kant damit wollte, ist mir wurscht. Für mich bleibt es so, dass die Naturgesetze auch dann gelten, wenn wir sie nicht begreifen. Sie sind sehr wohl auch in der realen Welt vorhanden, sie wirken auch ohne dass sie selbst ein reales "Objekt" darstellen - und vor allem wirken sie auch ohne unseren Verstand. Demgemäß entfällt die Notwendigkeit, sich eine unendliche Kette von Ursachen vorstellen können zu müssen.

Der Apfel fällt auch dann vom Baum, wenn kein Mensch seinen Kopf hinhält.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber wenn Gott weiß, was passieren wird, bedeutet das, dass bereits feststeht was passieren wird. Und das lässt sich zumindest für mich nicht wirklich mit einem "freien Willen" in Einklang bringen  :-o


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

aph am 06.02.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das was, das du ansprichst, ist aber ein generelles Problem. Der Mensch lässt sich von Natur aus einfach beeinflussen und sein Verstand setzt öfter aus, als man glauben möchte. Das hat aber nicht direkt mit dem Glauben zu tun. Vor mehr als 60 Jahren hat die große "Masse" auch nicht weitergedacht und hier ging es nicht um Religion. Du schreibst dies ja auch selbst in deinem Post.
Bei der Aussage, dass es in beiden Lagern "Unwissende" (hm, irgendwie gefällt mir dieser Ausdruck nicht), kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Ich bin nämlich der Ansicht, dass sich die Christen in der heutigen Zeit viel intensiver mit ihrem Glauben auseinandersetzen, als sie es z. B. im Barockzeitalter getan haben, ganz einfach deshalb, weil sie viel öfter mit "Nicht-Glaubenden" zu tun haben. Insgesamt gesehen, kommt mir vor, dass der Anteil derjenigen, die ohne weiter darüber nachzudenken einfach glauben (solange es das Richtige ist, wäre das ja auch nicht einmal so schlecht *g), immer geringer wird, und sich die Christen von heutzutage eher ihres Glaubens bewusst werden.
Aber, wie ich bereits gesagt habe, dies ist mein subjektiver Eindruck. Ich kann mich in dem Punkt auch täuschen.



> > Wie bitteschön soll Gott "cool" sein oder etwas für "cool" halten? Haben wir mal wieder zu tief in die antropomorphe Kiste gegriffen? *g*
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, du weißt ganz genau, was ich meine, weichst aber der Frage aus. Welche Motivation sollte Gott denn haben, diesen abgefahrenen Leberegel zu designen, inklusive aller anderen Egelarten, die ausgestorben sind, weil sie nicht so abgefahrene Methoden hatten? Dass er abgefahren ist, wirst du sicher nicht abstreiten, denn aus genau diesem Grund brachtest du ja das Beispiel.


Jaja, ich habe dich richtig verstanden. Du willst wissen, was Gott dazu veranlasst hat, den Leberegel zu schaffen. Warum machen wir nicht gleich eine allgemeine Frage daraus. Was hat Gott zur Schöpfung bewegt? Und genau hier liegt der erste Fehler: Der Mensch kann nicht die "Gedanken" des allmächtigen Gottes begreifen, sondern maximal erahnen. Andernfalls stünde er ja schon wieder auf einer Ebene mit Gott: also wieder Antropomorphismus, der nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun hat,
2. Fehler: Gott wird nicht durch etwas anderes bewegt, sonst hätten wir ja schon wieder etwas, das in der Kausalitätskette hinter ihm steht und er wäre nicht der "Anfang der Kausalitätskette".


----------



## mercury123 (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um jetzt auch noch das Problem des "Wörtlichnehmens" der Bibel aufzugreifen. Was sagen Trickmaster und mercury123 zu folgenden Bibelstellen:
> 
> In Buch Josua 10,12 steht:
> "Damals, als der Herr die Amoriter den Israeliten preisgab, redete Josua mit dem Herrn; dann sagte er in Gegenwart der Israeliten: Sonne bleib stehen über Gibeon und du Mond, über dem Tal von Ajalon!"
> Steht hier nicht, dass die Sonne stehen bleiben soll? Wie wir alle wissen (nehme ich zumindest an), dreht sich ja die Erde um die Sonne und die Drehung der Sonne um das Zentrum der Galaxie wird wohl kaum gemeint sein. Wie ist diese Stelle also zu verstehen? Wenn ihr sagt, dass man hier einfach vom Standpunkt der Erde ausgeht (bei uns würde es ja aussehen, als ob die Sonne stillsteht), beginnt ihr ja bereits zu interpretieren.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz auf was du mit diesem Vers hinaus willst. Irgendwie sehe ich die Fallgrube nicht. Ob jetzt die Sonne wirklich stillsteht oder es von uns aus nur so aussieht, ist tatsächlich Interpretationssache, da vom Text her theoretisch beide Varianten möglich wären. Da als Nicht-Theologe zu spekulieren halte ich für eher unangebracht.



> Das hier finde ich persönlich noch besser:
> In Mk 13,32 steht:
> "Doch jenen Tag und jene Stunde kennt niemand, auch nicht die Engel im Himmel, nicht einmal der Sohn, sondern nur der Vater."
> 
> Hier steht ja eindeutig (wenn man es wörtlich nimmt *g*), dass nur Gott Vater allein den Tag des Jüngsten Gerichts kennt, nicht aber sein Sohn. Folglich wären Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht eins. Ist für euch Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht eins oder müsst auch ihr hier interpretieren?



Meine Meinung ist, dass christlicher Glaube nicht unbedingt mit dem Verstand begreifbar sein muss. Warum auch? Die Bibel ist für Christen Gottes Wort und für Gott ist nichts unmöglich, Er ist allmächtig. Es wäre doch angesicht unseres nicht göttlichen Vertsandes komisch, wenn wir Ihn völlig durchschauen und analysieren könnten...


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Februar 2006)

aph am 06.02.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hiermit wäre wohl auch der letzte Zweifel aus der Welt geschafft, den man daran hegen könnte, dass sich „Natur“ bei Kant nur auf das „Radikalvermögen“ unserer Erkenntnis bezieht, nicht aber auf irgendetwas außerhalb derselben. Gleich ist dies für Kants Verwendung von „Gesetz“ zu applizieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, eben nicht. Der Mensch legt die Naturgesetze in die Natur. Sie existieren nur für den Menschen (das Subjekt) in seinem Verstand. Nur die "Erscheinungen" (z. B. der Apfel, der vom Baum fällt) existieren in der realen Welt.


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, ich habe dich richtig verstanden. Du willst wissen, was Gott dazu veranlasst hat, den Leberegel zu schaffen. Warum machen wir nicht gleich eine allgemeine Frage daraus. Was hat Gott zur Schöpfung bewegt? Und genau hier liegt der erste Fehler: Der Mensch kann nicht die "Gedanken" des allmächtigen Gottes begreifen, sondern maximal erahnen. Andernfalls stünde er ja schon wieder auf einer Ebene mit Gott: also wieder Antropomorphismus, der nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun hat,
> 2. Fehler: Gott wird nicht durch etwas anderes bewegt, sonst hätten wir ja schon wieder etwas, das in der Kausalitätskette hinter ihm steht und er wäre nicht der "Anfang der Kausalitätskette".



Tja, da kommen wir aber an einen interessanten Punkt: Du brachtest den Leberegel als Beispiel, das aufgrund seiner Absonderlichkeit unmöglich zufällig entstanden sein könne, was einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sage. Sprich: Wir verstehen intuitiv, dass so etwas Ausgeklügeltes nur einem schöpferischen Geiste entsprungen sein kann. Hinter so einer Art kreativen Engagements müsste nach unserem weiteren intuitiven Verständnis eine Absicht, eine Motivation stecken. Wenn wir aber auch Gotts Motivation, solch eine Absonderlichkeit zu erschaffen, in keiner Weise durchschauen können, dann ist dies nicht mehr glaubwürdiger als der pure Zufall, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Wenn Gott hingegen erst gar keine Motivation hat, weil er nicht "bewegt" wird, dann ... ja was? Dann löst sich irgendwie alles in Luft auf.

Jedenfalls entkräftet sich dein Leberegel-Argument auf diese Weise selbst.


----------



## aph (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, eben nicht. Der Mensch legt die Naturgesetze in die Natur. Sie existieren nur für den Menschen (das Subjekt) in seinem Verstand. Nur die "Erscheinungen" (z. B. der Apfel, der vom Baum fällt) existieren in der realen Welt.



Nein, eben nicht. Wenn du recht hättest, würden Äpfel nicht zum Boden fallen, wenn es keinen einzigen Menschen gäbe, der von dieser Gesetzmäßigkeit weiß.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, eben nicht. Der Mensch legt die Naturgesetze in die Natur. Sie existieren nur für den Menschen (das Subjekt) in seinem Verstand.


rate mal auf was das zutrifft: Auf Gott - aber nicht auf die Naturgesetze, diese gelten z.B. auch für alle anderen Lebewesen, Gott tut das nicht.

Gott existiert seit ca. 2000+ Jahren, zumindest der der Christen, wenn auch nur in den Köpfen der Menschen.

Die Naturgesetze dieses Universums sind so alt selbiges. Schon die ersten Einzeller mussten sich nach den Naturgesetzen richten, ohne das ein Wesen diese begreifen oder aufstellen konnte.


----------



## crackajack (7. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst du, genau aus dem Grund wollte ich keine Vereinfachung machen, da dabei immer etwas verloren geht.


Nur weil du 4mal das Gleiche bringst- und einige Teile wegschneidest- ist es noch lange nicht vereinfacht.  (Einfach ist, wenn ich es beim ersten mal kapiere und es nicht dreimal lesen muss, nur um zu erkennen, dass nicht mehr drinsteht wie oben schon geschrieben.)


			
				ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hat dein Gott aber große Probleme mit mir.  

Also nach deiner Logik hat Gott bereits vorher gewusst, dass es einen Holocaust geben wird, dass es ein Hiroshima geben wird, dass es ein Tschernobyl geben wird, dass es einen Haufen "falscher" Religionen geben wird, deren Anhänger alle nicht in den Himmel kommen werden, da sie den "falschen" Glauben haben, dass täglich Menschen ermordet werden (aus was für Gründen auch immer), dass Frauen vergewaltigt werden, dass Naturkatastrophen geschehen werden, dass Flugzeuge abstürzen, dass es Terroranschläge geben wird, dass es Glaubenskriege geben wird (im Prinzip wie jetzt auch->Karikaturen), dass die Menschen Jesus umbringen werden und ich das dann als Selbstmord auslege (weil Dreifaltigkeit), dass die Pest, Ebola, Aids Menschen dahinraffen wird usw.......

Außerdem ist Gott bei dir allmächtig, d.h. er könnte alles per Fingerschnippen verhindern.

ich hol einfach mal ein paar Aussagen von Doc_Holiday schon mal vorab als Antwort:


			
				Doc_Holiday am 11.01.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalingrad- das Trauma einer ganzen Generation. So, wie viele Menschen nach Ausschwitz nicht mehr an Gott glauben können. Aber so schrecklich diese Ereignisse auch waren- sinnlos waren sie nicht. Etwas sinnloses widerspräche Gott- alles hat seinen Sinn in Gott, ob wir das erkennen können oder nicht. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt; auch, wenn das jetzt eher fatalistisch klingt.





			
				Doc_Holiday am 12.01.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 12.01.2006 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daraus folgere ich:
Gott ist vom Menschen abhängig/ unterwirft sich der Menschheit, da er seine Freiheit beim Menschen aufhören lässt, auch wenn er gegen seinen Willen handelt.->
*Gott ist ein allmächtiger, fauler Sadist!*


----------



## Feuersalamander (7. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 05.02.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> "Aggressive Missionstendenzen" (schöner Ausdruck  ) sind mir fremd.
> Was meinst du damit?



Conquista, der "Kindesraub" an div. Ureinwohnern usw. dir röm. kath. Kirch ha sich ja da nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.... aber das waren immer nur die menschen die kirche kann ja gar nix dafür........  



> Der Papst ist kein Halbgott. Untertanen sind wir ihm auch nicht (mein Staatsoberhaupt heißt Hosrt Köhler und nicht Benedikt XVI.), wenn ihm auch in Fragen der Lehre und Sitte eine verbindlichere Position zukommt.
> Und aus biblischer Sicht gibt es sehr wohl Gründe für ein solches Amt: Petrus (eigentlich Simon, dann von Jesus Kephas, griechisch pétros, der Fels, genannt, s.u.!) war der zuerst gerufene Jünger (vgl. Mk 1,16-20), er war schon damals Sprecher und Anführer der anderen Jünger (Mk 3,16) und er soll seine Brüder stärken (Lk 22,32); und am wichtigsten folgende Stelle: Mt 16,18-19: "Du bist Petrus, der Fels, und auf diesen Felsen werde ich meine Kirche bauen, und die Mächte der Unterwelt werden sie nicht überwältigen. Ich werde dir die Schlüssel des Himmelreichs geben; was du auf Erden binden wirst, das wird auch im Himmel gebunden sein, und was du auf Erden lösen wirst, das wird auch im Himmel gelöst sein." Petrus ist somit das Fundament für den Glauben an Christus und der Garant für den Bestand des Glaubens sowie für die (sichtbare!) Einheit der Kirche (vgl. Lk 22,32).
> [ironie]Außerdem: Wer garantiert euch, dass euer toller Ältestenrat nicht auch irrt? Was passiert dann? Geht ihr dann schmollen und macht eure eigene Kirche auf? [/ironie]




naja immerhin ist das amt des pontifex HEIDNISCH, wurde nämlich von den Römern übernommen (Pontifex=oberster Priester des Jupiter, Cäsar z.B. hatte dieses Amt inne), da kannst mit der Bibel begründen was du willst....

Und unfehlbar ist er ja auch, was macht das schon dass er das Staatsoberhaupt des einzigen Landes in Europa ist, das die allg. Deklartion 
der Menschrechte nicht unterschrieben hat  - denn da müsste man ja so böse sachen wie demokratie, religionsfreiheit und OH GOTT Frauenrechte anerkennen (.... oder zumindest so tun wie halt alle anderen Staaten)

Genauswenig wie man im Reli untericht hört dass unsere Vorfahren eigentlich ARIANER waren (die aus deiner Sig)
Aber das macht nix denn die Religionen aus deiner Sig wurden alle in div. Kreuzzügen ausgerottet und du bist anscheinend noch stolz drauf 

die röm. kath. Kirche ist der direkte Nachfolger des imperium romanum und hat als solcher alles getan um das was die Römer von unserer usrsprüngliche Kultur + Religion übrigliesen auszurotten.

Ich halte das Christentum für einen äußerst gefährlichen Import aus dem nahen Osten, und dort haben sie sich immer schon den Schädel wegen geschlichteter Steine (sog. hl. Stätten) eingeschlagen....
Der einzige der dort noch jemals alle beisammen hatte war Saladin, aber der war Moslem...

Aber eigntlich bin ich froh das es die röm. Kath. Kirche gibt, denn diese beweisst mir jeden Tag sehr eindrucksvoll wie man aus einer guten idee (seid lieb+nett zueinander) das gegenteil macht.......


----------



## Trickmaster (7. Februar 2006)

> Und um jetzt auch noch das Problem des "Wörtlichnehmens" der Bibel aufzugreifen. Was sagen Trickmaster und mercury123 zu folgenden Bibelstellen:
> 
> In Buch Josua 10,12 steht"Damals, als der Herr die Amoriter den Israeliten preisgab, redete Josua mit dem Herrn; dann sagte er in Gegenwart der Israeliten: Sonne bleib stehen über Gibeon und du Mond, über dem Tal von Ajalon!"
> Steht hier nicht, dass die Sonne stehen bleiben soll? Wie wir alle wissen (nehme ich zumindest an), dreht sich ja die Erde um die Sonne und die Drehung der Sonne um das Zentrum der Galaxie wird wohl kaum gemeint sein. Wie ist diese Stelle also zu verstehen? Wenn ihr sagt, dass man hier einfach vom Standpunkt der Erde ausgeht (bei uns würde es ja aussehen, als ob die Sonne stillsteht), beginnt ihr ja bereits zu interpretieren.



Für alle hier im Thread. Die Sonne dreht sich auch um sich selbst, das weißt du doch hoffentlich, oder?


> Das hier finde ich persönlich noch besser:
> In Mk 13,32 steht:
> "Doch jenen Tag und jene Stunde kennt niemand, auch nicht die Engel im Himmel, nicht einmal der Sohn, sondern nur der Vater."
> 
> Hier steht ja eindeutig (wenn man es wörtlich nimmt *g*), dass nur Gott Vater allein den Tag des Jüngsten Gerichts kennt, nicht aber sein Sohn. Folglich wären Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht eins. Ist für euch Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht eins oder müsst auch ihr hier interpretieren?



Tja der weiß es halt nicht. Na und? Das heißt noch lange nicht das sie nicht eins sein können. Durvergisst, dass es sich um einen Gott handelt und nicht um siamesische Zwillinge. Mit dem *heiligen Geist *ist alle Materie innerhalb und außerhalb des Universums, Erde gemeint, sprich: alles was Gott geschaffen hat, *Jesus* ist Herrscher des Himmels und der Erde, was ihm nur für diese Universen allmächtig macht. *Gott* hingegen gehört alles, die anderen Welten von denen auch in der Bibel zulesen ist und das Universum/Dimension zwischen Himmel und Erde in der die Teufel und Satan leben. das diese Dreieinigkeit viele Darwinisten verwirrt ist normal, doch eigentlich leicht zuverstehen. Da wir Menschen und alles andere im Universum aus Materie bestehen, muss es sich bei Gott und Jesus um etwas anderes handeln. Jesus und Gott sind beides dasselbe. Gott hat Jesus als die Reininkarnation des Guten geschaffen, wie auch Satan als Reinkarnation des Bösen, wütenden(beide sind ein Teil von Gott). Als Reininkarnation des Guten kann Jesus also nicht wissen wann Gott die Erde zerstören wird da, ein Teil des bösen Gottes diesen Tag plant um sich selbst zuzerstören.
Eine andere Theorie wäre, dass Gott, der allmächtige es einfach für sich behalten will. Schließlich stand in der Bibel nie etwas von Jesus, den allmächtigen Gottessohn.

Eine Sache die ich hier mal klären muss, für Chaostheoretiker und Darwinisten. DAS UNIVERSUM KANN NICHT OHNE GOTT GESCHAFFEN WORDEN SEIN, denn sonst gäbe es es überhaupt nicht. Jeder noch so dumme Physiker weiß das einige Atome sich nicht von allein bewegen. Selbst der Urknall streitet das ab. Nach ihm müsste sich alle Materie voneinander trennen. Die Evolution und der Urknall hängen von einer Ursache ab. es wäre möglich, dass Gott diese Ursache, der Beweger ist. Wenn nicht dann muss er aber die Urursache der ursache sein oder sogar noch weiter. Ihr seht, das Gott durch diese Sache logisch ist und für alle Biologen zurzeit garnicht wegzudenken sein müsste.
Doch wenn Gott uns wirklich durch Evolution geschaffen hätte, würde sich bald so mancher Mensch fragen, warum er ihn dann nicht sofort an eine Tag erschaffen hat. Und aus dem Grund hat Gott das Universum in 6 Tagen geschaffen. Er hätte alles auch an einen Tag erschaffen können, doch dann wäre es in Vergessenheit geraten, dass es einen Gott gibt und er die Welt in 6 Tagen geschaffen hat und damit wir am 7. Tag ruhen, was wiederum heißt, dass Gott wusste dass wir von der Frucht essen werden und hart arbeiten müssen um zu überleben.
Die Technik mit der Gott die Zukunft vorraussagt ist für einen Menschen extrem kompliziert, da es viele Wege gibt. Doch der Charakter des Menschen und seine Umwelt verrät Gott meistens den Weg den die Zukunft einschlagen wird, schließlich ist alles von jedem abhängig.
Dem Zufall ordnen viele Menschen, leider auch Wissenschaftler viele Dinge zu obwohl jeder von euch bestimmt schon gemerkt hat, dass auch der Zufall von der Ordnung, die Gott gemacht hat abhängig ist. Beispiel: wenn man mit den Händen würfelt meinen viele es wäre Zufall, was für eine Zahl rauskommt. Aber dieser Vorgang ist abhängig von der Physik, nur weil unser Körper nicht dazu fähig ist die Flugbahn, den wenn auch leichten Wind und den Wurfelwinkel, wie auch die Geschwindigkeit zu planen und kontrollieren. 

Sorry falls das schonmal vorgekommen ist, aber diese und die vorhin erläuterten Beweise von mir sagen doch eindeutig zu, dass die Bibel auch wissenschaftlich voll auf der Höhe ist und es ist mir egal ob nun irgendjemand hier im Thread die Bibel für unlogisch beweißt, nur weil ein dutzend Wissenschaftler sich da irgendwas zusammenreimt. Die Bibel ist wie gesagt in allem unfehlbar und das müssen einige im Thread mal akzeptieren.

Mfg Trickymaster


----------



## Feuersalamander (8. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 07.02.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und um jetzt auch noch das Problem des "Wörtlichnehmens" der Bibel aufzugreifen. Was sagen Trickmaster und mercury123 zu folgenden Bibelstellen:
> >
> > In Buch Josua 10,12 steht"Damals, als der Herr die Amoriter den Israeliten preisgab, redete Josua mit dem Herrn; dann sagte er in Gegenwart der Israeliten: Sonne bleib stehen über Gibeon und du Mond, über dem Tal von Ajalon!"
> > Steht hier nicht, dass die Sonne stehen bleiben soll? Wie wir alle wissen (nehme ich zumindest an), dreht sich ja die Erde um die Sonne und die Drehung der Sonne um das Zentrum der Galaxie wird wohl kaum gemeint sein. Wie ist diese Stelle also zu verstehen? Wenn ihr sagt, dass man hier einfach vom Standpunkt der Erde ausgeht (bei uns würde es ja aussehen, als ob die Sonne stillsteht), beginnt ihr ja bereits zu interpretieren.
> ...




*bitte* les ein physik buch!! (auf der suche nach schrödinger katz z.b.)

Und die bibel ist wissenschaftlich nicht auf der höhe (oder ist ein hase ein wiederkäuer?)
5Mo 14,7 Von den Großtieren, die wiederkäuen oder ganz gespaltene Klauen haben, dürft ihr aber Folgende nicht essen: Kamel, Hase, Klippdachs. Sie sind zwar Wiederkäuer, haben aber keine gespaltenen Klauen. Sie sollen euch als unrein gelten. 
unfehlbar....


----------



## aph (8. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 08.02.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die bibel ist wissenschaftlich nicht auf der höhe (oder ist ein hase ein wiederkäuer?)
> 5Mo 14,7 Von den Großtieren, die wiederkäuen oder ganz gespaltene Klauen haben, dürft ihr aber Folgende nicht essen: Kamel, Hase, Klippdachs. Sie sind zwar Wiederkäuer, haben aber keine gespaltenen Klauen. Sie sollen euch als unrein gelten.
> unfehlbar....



Owned. ^^


----------



## Doc_Holiday (8. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 07.02.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> naja immerhin ist das amt des pontifex HEIDNISCH, wurde nämlich von den Römern übernommen (Pontifex=oberster Priester des Jupiter, Cäsar z.B. hatte dieses Amt inne), da kannst mit der Bibel begründen was du willst....


Du weißt schon, was "pontifex maximus" übersetzt bedeutet, oder? Nämlich genau das, was der Papst tun sollte: Brücken bauen, zwischen den Christen und zu Andersgläubigen.



> Und unfehlbar ist er ja auch, was macht das schon dass er das Staatsoberhaupt des einzigen Landes in Europa ist, das die allg. Deklartion
> der Menschrechte nicht unterschrieben hat  - denn da müsste man ja so böse sachen wie demokratie, religionsfreiheit und OH GOTT Frauenrechte anerkennen (.... oder zumindest so tun wie halt alle anderen Staaten)


Seufz, wie oft denn noch? Der Papst ist nur in Fragen der Moral und der Lehre, und zwar _nur_ dann, wenn er in Übereinkunft mit der Schrift, der Tradition und in Verbundenheit mit dem Bischofskolleg der Weltkirche spricht, unfehlbar.
Der Hl. Stuhl lehnt weder Demokratie noch Menschenrechte (schon gar keine Frauenrechte) noch Religionsfreiheit ab. Lies mal in den Dokumenten des II. Vatikanums nach, Du wärst überrascht, wie liberal es dort zugeht.  



> Genauswenig wie man im Reli untericht hört dass unsere Vorfahren eigentlich ARIANER waren (die aus deiner Sig)
> Aber das macht nix denn die Religionen aus deiner Sig wurden alle in div. Kreuzzügen ausgerottet und du bist anscheinend noch stolz drauf


Ich bin froh, dass die vielen heidnischen Sekten verschwunden sind, ja. Über das "Wie" bin ich allerdgins ganz und gar nicht froh- man hätte diese Häresien sicher auch unblutig auflösen können; mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass Du sowohl Chesterton und auch mich gründlich falsch verstehst, wenn Du mir eine Art Genugtuung über die Ausrottung Andersdenkender unterstellst.
Ach ja: Weder nachhumanistische Skeptiker noch Voltaire noch Darwin waren Religionen ... erst lesen, dann motzen. Danke. 



> die röm. kath. Kirche ist der direkte Nachfolger des imperium romanum und hat als solcher alles getan um das, was die Römer von unserer usrsprüngliche Kultur + Religion übrigliesen auszurotten.


Ich halte es für sehr gewagt, eine Religionsgemeinschaft mit einem areligiösen Imperium (wie dem römischen) gleichzusetzen. Natürlich wurden die Amtsstrukturen zum Teil übernommen- weil sie effizient waren; und weil die Kaiser nicht mehr die Mittel zur Verwaltung ihres Reiches hatten, wurden den Bischöfen immer mehr Befugnisse in der Verwaltung eingeräumt (auch, da sie, im Gegensatz zu vielen staatlichen Beamten, nicht korrput waren).
Du trauerst den alten germanischen Gottheiten und "Werten" nach? Du solltest nicht vergessen, dass die Römer den Germanen Kultur und ZIvilisation brachten und unsere Gesellschaft bis heute grundlegend prägten. Und zwar keinesfalls negativ, meiner Meinung nach. 



> Ich halte das Christentum für einen äußerst gefährlichen Import aus dem nahen Osten, und dort haben sie sich immer schon den Schädel wegen geschlichteter Steine (sog. hl. Stätten) eingeschlagen....
> Der einzige der dort noch jemals alle beisammen hatte war Saladin, aber der war Moslem...


Oh ja, Saladin, der große Menschenfreund. Lies doch bitte zur Abwechslung mal keine historischen Pamphlete über die Greul der Kreuzzüge u.ä., sondern seriöse Geschichtsforschung der neueren Zeit über diese Lichtgestalt des toleranten Islam ... Spaß beiseite: Ich kann und will die Kreuzzüge nicht schönreden oder gar legitimieren, aber ein klein wenig differenzierter solte man die ganze Sache schon sehen- keine der beteiligten Parteien hat da eine reine Weste, außer vielleicht den Juden, die von beiden Seiten drangsaliert wurden.



> Aber eigntlich bin ich froh das es die röm. Kath. Kirche gibt, denn diese beweisst mir jeden Tag sehr eindrucksvoll wie man aus einer guten idee (seid lieb+nett zueinander) das gegenteil macht.......


Dazu bräuchtest Du keine Kirche.


----------



## Feuersalamander (8. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 08.02.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuersalamander am 07.02.2006 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ändert aber nix daran dass dieses Amt von den Römern übernommen wurde (dort sollte der Pontifex die Brücke zwischen den Göttern und menschen bauen)



> Der Hl. Stuhl lehnt weder Demokratie noch Menschenrechte (schon gar keine Frauenrechte) noch Religionsfreiheit ab. Lies mal in den Dokumenten des II. Vatikanums nach, Du wärst überrascht, wie liberal es dort zugeht.



Nur dürfen bis heute keine frauen priester werden....
Und wenn der Vatikan so tolerant ist, warum unterschreibt der die Deklaration nicht? Aber da stehen einige grundsätzliche sachen im Weg:  wer kein heil ausser der kirche, keine frauen als priester, keine demokrat. mitbestimmung in der kriche/vatikan.



> Ich bin froh, dass die vielen heidnischen Sekten verschwunden sind, ja. Über das "Wie" bin ich allerdgins ganz und gar nicht froh- man hätte diese Häresien sicher auch unblutig auflösen können; mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass Du sowohl Chesterton und auch mich gründlich falsch verstehst, wenn Du mir eine Art Genugtuung über die Ausrottung Andersdenkender unterstellst.
> Ach ja: Weder nachhumanistische Skeptiker noch Voltaire noch Darwin waren Religionen ... erst lesen, dann motzen. Danke.



ich reagiere etwas allergisch wenn man massaker gutheisst und die ausrottung der katharer + arianer waren massaker. 



> Ich halte es für sehr gewagt, eine Religionsgemeinschaft mit einem areligiösen Imperium (wie dem römischen) gleichzusetzen. Natürlich wurden die Amtsstrukturen zum Teil übernommen- weil sie effizient waren; und weil die Kaiser nicht mehr die Mittel zur Verwaltung ihres Reiches hatten, wurden den Bischöfen immer mehr Befugnisse in der Verwaltung eingeräumt (auch, da sie, im Gegensatz zu vielen staatlichen Beamten, nicht korrput waren).
> Du trauerst den alten germanischen Gottheiten und "Werten" nach? Du solltest nicht vergessen, dass die Römer den Germanen Kultur und ZIvilisation brachten und unsere Gesellschaft bis heute grundlegend prägten. Und zwar keinesfalls negativ, meiner Meinung nach.



nun ja den römern war die religion relativ egal (bis konstantin) und komm jetzt nicht mit dem kaiseropfer das war eine loyalitätbekundung gegenüber dem imperium, danach wurde recht eifrig missioniert, heidnische tempel verbrannt usw. Den Urchristen war der Wehrdienst verboten (gewaltfreiheit), änderte sich aber als es Staatsreligion wurde, da wurden v.a. Soldaten Christen....
übrigens sind die diözäsen bis heute die röm. provinzen....
Das römische Gedankengut hat die kriche nahtlos übernommen, wie man bei augustinus nachlesen kann (muss ich dir als Theologiestudi das wirklich erklären  )

toll kultur + zivilisation wie gladiatorenspiele, tierhetzen, imperialismus, dekandenz, gewaltherrschaft, entrechtung der frauen, sklaverei....
und die damaligen bischöfe, selbstlos haben die das land verwaltet... und der grundbesitz der kirchen wuchs.....
Die kirchen haben zwar heilkräutergärten usw. angelegt, aber nur kräuter aus dem mittelmeerraum angebaut, die heimischen waren ja teufelswerk und hexenkräuter...



> Oh ja, Saladin, der große Menschenfreund. Lies doch bitte zur Abwechslung mal keine historischen Pamphlete über die Greul der Kreuzzüge u.ä., sondern seriöse Geschichtsforschung der neueren Zeit über diese Lichtgestalt des toleranten Islam ... Spaß beiseite: Ich kann und will die Kreuzzüge nicht schönreden oder gar legitimieren, aber ein klein wenig differenzierter solte man die ganze Sache schon sehen- keine der beteiligten Parteien hat da eine reine Weste, außer vielleicht den Juden, die von beiden Seiten drangsaliert wurden.



weisse weste hatte damals sicher keiner, aber wenn man sich die eroberung jerusalems der kreuzritter und die eroberung jerusalems von saladin ansieht merkt man den unterschied..... sogar die damaligen Christen hielten Saladin für einen gerechten Herrscher, bei Dante findet man S. im limbus, nicht in der hölle (wie einige Päpste   )
und im gegensatz zu europa waren dort christen + juden dhimmi, d.h. sie mussten eine steuer zahlen, standen aber dafür unter dem schutz des herrschers... zur gleichen zeit in spanien: inquisition...


----------



## Trickmaster (8. Februar 2006)

> *bitte* les ein physik buch!! (auf der suche nach schrödinger katz z.b.)
> 
> Und die bibel ist wissenschaftlich nicht auf der höhe (oder ist ein hase ein wiederkäuer?)
> 5Mo 14,7 Von den Großtieren, die wiederkäuen oder ganz gespaltene Klauen haben, dürft ihr aber Folgende nicht essen: Kamel, Hase, Klippdachs. Sie sind zwar Wiederkäuer, haben aber keine gespaltenen Klauen. Sie sollen euch als unrein gelten.
> unfehlbar....


Ich zitiere:
*"Als beliebte Begründung für diese Auffassung wird darauf verwiesen, daß nach der Bibel der Hase ein Wiederkäuer sei (nachzulesen in 3. Mose 11,6 und 5. Mose 14,7). Und das sei ja nun offenkundig falsch. So berichtet z. B. Dr. Gerhard Maier in einem Aufsatz über Hermeneutik (Verstehenslehre), wie sein theologischer Lehrer, Professor Käsemann, dieses Argument seinen erstaunten Studenten entgegen hielt. Mir wurde selber in meiner Doktorprüfung die Frage gestellt, was ich denn antworten würde, wenn jemand mit dem Hinweis auf den "wiederkäuenden Hasen" die Irrtumslosigkeit der Bibel bestreitet.

Von Theologen kann man freilich nicht erwarten, daß sie sich in der Biologie der Hasenartigen auskennen. Doch sie hätten sich bei den Biologen erkundigen können. Es ist nämlich schon seit über 100 Jahren in der neuzeitlichen Biologie bekannt und veröffentlicht, daß Hasen tatsächlich Wiederkäuer sind, wenn auch in einer anderen Weise als die Rinderartigen. Diese Verhaltens- und Verdauungsweise der Hasenartigen habe ich im ersten Semester meines Biologiestudiums in der Tierphysiologievorlesung kennengelernt. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, daß Prof. Hassenstein darauf aufmerksam machte, daß die biblische Beschreibung korrekt sei."*

Hahahaha ! Da staunst du ne? Die bibel wußte sogar schon früher als die Wissenschaft, das der Hase ein Wiederkäuer ist.
Zum Thema Physik Buch lesen: Ich bin ausgemachter Fan der Astrophysik, meine Physik-Noten waren bisjetzt immer nur 1en. Ich nehme nur die modernsten Informationen zum Thema Astronomie, Physik und Astrophysik auf. Ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der wenigsten, die Wissen was ein VASIMR-Antrieb ist und die wissen das fast alle Forschungen zum Urknall sich meist nur um die Folgen des urknall drehen und nicht darum wie und wodurch er entstanden ist. Zudem bin ich auch einer von wenigen, die wissen dass sich die 4. Dimension, das Tor zu allen Dimensionen ist, da in jeder Dimension die Zeit exsestiert und mit dem Raum verschmolzen ist, was Einstein uns ja schon bewiesen hat.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 08.02.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahaha ! Da staunst du ne? Die bibel wußte sogar schon früher als die Wissenschaft, das der Hase ein Wiederkäuer ist..



Die Caecotrophie (also das Fressen des Blinddarmkots) ist eine andere Methode zur Überwindung des Problems beim Verdauen von Pflanzen (Pflanzenzellen sind für uns unverdaulich aufgrund der Cellulose, daher benötigt man Bakterien und mechanische Energie), aber es ist kein Wiederkäuen, es läuft nur auf das gleiche Ziel hinaus, der Vorgang ist aber anders und auch die Tiergruppen sind ganz andere (Wiederkäuer bei Paarhufen, Caecotrophie bei Nagetieren und Hasenartigen).

Das wäre so, als würde man sagen, das Insektenauge ist das gleiche wie das Säugetierauge.


Aber ob man das nun als Aufreißer gegen die Unfehlbarkeit der (wortwörtlichen) Bibel nehmen will, so Sachen wie 6-Tage-Schöpfungsgeschichte sind eventuell auch nicht ganz ohne


----------



## Feuersalamander (8. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 08.02.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahaha ! Da staunst du ne? Die bibel wußte sogar schon früher als die Wissenschaft, das der Hase ein Wiederkäuer ist.
> Zum Thema Physik Buch lesen: Ich bin ausgemachter Fan der Astrophysik, meine Physik-Noten waren bisjetzt immer nur 1en. Ich nehme nur die modernsten Informationen zum Thema Astronomie, Physik und Astrophysik auf. Ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der wenigsten, die Wissen was ein VASIMR-Antrieb ist und die wissen das fast alle Forschungen zum Urknall sich meist nur um die Folgen des urknall drehen und nicht darum wie und wodurch er entstanden ist. Zudem bin ich auch einer von wenigen, die wissen dass sich die 4. Dimension, das Tor zu allen Dimensionen ist, da in jeder Dimension die Zeit exsestiert und mit dem Raum verschmolzen ist, was Einstein uns ja schon bewiesen hat.


schön was du alles weisst 

noten sagen gar nix aus ausser dass du brav auswendig gelernt hast...

zum thema hase hat ja mein vorredner alles gesagt...

was vor dem urknall war, diese frage kann und will die wissenschaft nicht beantworten, das ist das feld der theologie, und nicht der biounterricht um auf das eigentliche thema zurückzukommen.

den rest erspar ich mir ausser, dass du wirklich ein gutes physikbuch lesen solltest (welches sich auch mit der definition von wissenschaft und so auseinandersetzt)



> Jeder noch so dumme Physiker weiß das einige Atome sich nicht von allein bewegen.






> Dem Zufall ordnen viele Menschen, leider auch Wissenschaftler viele Dinge zu obwohl jeder von euch bestimmt schon gemerkt hat, dass auch der Zufall von der Ordnung, die Gott gemacht hat abhängig ist. Beispiel: wenn man mit den Händen würfelt meinen viele es wäre Zufall, was für eine Zahl rauskommt. Aber dieser Vorgang ist abhängig von der Physik, nur weil unser Körper nicht dazu fähig ist die Flugbahn, den wenn auch leichten Wind und den Wurfelwinkel, wie auch die Geschwindigkeit zu planen und kontrollieren.


----------



## Feuersalamander (8. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 08.02.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob man das nun als Aufreißer gegen die Unfehlbarkeit der (wortwörtlichen) Bibel nehmen will, so Sachen wie 6-Tage-Schöpfungsgeschichte sind eventuell auch nicht ganz ohne


aber *beweisen* kannst das gegenteil von der 6 tage story net, das mit dem karnickel schon  
aber das is ja eh noch harmlos, wirklich witzig wirds wennst fragst ob die eh keine kleidung aus mischgewebe tragen und leute die den tag des herrn nicht heiligen steinigen (ist alles in der bibel gefordert)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 08.02.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 08.02.2006 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mh, naja, beim Kaninchen könnten ja auch alle Biologen irren oder Messungen über den Gehalt des Kots etc. könnten nicht stimmen - imo genauso wahrscheinlich (also gegen 0^^), wie dass Altersbestimmungen von Gesteinen statt der biblischen paar tausend Jahre die zig hunderte Millionen Jahre falsch messen würden...


----------



## TBrain (8. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 08.02.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> was vor dem urknall war, diese frage kann und will die wissenschaft nicht beantworten,



Wieso will sie das nicht? Ich denke das will sie schon.

Aber nochmal zum Hasen. Das kann man schon aus dem Grund nicht für voll nehmen, da wir nicht wissen was der ders geschrieben hat unter dem Wort "Wiederkäuer" verstanden hat, dann wissen wir auch nicht, was der ders übersetzt hat darunter verstanden hat. Und wir wissen auch nicht ob das was wir "Wiederkäuer" nennen der letzte schlußendlich vollständige Begriff für einen bestimmten Vorgang ist der in der Bibel eigentlich gemeint ist.


----------



## Feuersalamander (8. Februar 2006)

TBrain am 08.02.2006 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nochmal zum Hasen. Das kann man schon aus dem Grund nicht für voll nehmen, da wir nicht wissen was der ders geschrieben hat unter dem Wort "Wiederkäuer" verstanden hat, dann wissen wir auch nicht, was der ders übersetzt hat darunter verstanden hat. Und wir wissen auch nicht ob das was wir "Wiederkäuer" nennen der letzte schlußendlich vollständige Begriff für einen bestimmten Vorgang ist der in der Bibel eigentlich gemeint ist.


genau das trifft auf das ganze buch zu....


----------



## TBrain (8. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 08.02.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das trifft auf das ganze buch zu....



Sag ich ja


----------



## crackajack (9. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 08.02.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 5Mo 14,7 Von den Großtieren, die wiederkäuen oder ganz gespaltene Klauen haben, dürft ihr aber Folgende nicht essen: Kamel, Hase, Klippdachs. Sie sind zwar Wiederkäuer, haben aber keine gespaltenen Klauen. Sie sollen euch als unrein gelten.
> unfehlbar....


Mal abgesehen von dem Wiederkäuen, dass man anscheinend zurechtbiegen kann:

im alten Testament steht 5 Mos 14:
3Du sollst nichts essen, was dem Herrn ein Greuel ist. 4Dies aber sind die Tiere, die ihr essen dürft: Rind, Schaf, Ziege, 5Hirsch, Reh, Damhirsch, Steinbock, Gemse, Auerochs und Antilope. 6Jedes Tier, das gespaltene Klauen hat, ganz durchgespalten, und das wiederkäut, dürft ihr essen. 7Diese Tiere aber sollt ihr nicht essen unter denen, die wiederkäuen und die gespaltene Klauen haben: das *Kamel*, den *Hasen* und den *Klippdachs*, die wiederkäuen, deren Klauen aber nicht ganz durchgespalten sind; darum sollen sie euch *unrein* sein. 8Das *Schwein*, das zwar durchgespaltene Klauen hat, aber nicht wiederkäut, soll euch darum *unrein *sein. Ihr Fleisch sollt ihr nicht essen, und ihr Aas sollt ihr nicht anrühren. 9Dies ist, was ihr essen dürft von allem, was im Wasser lebt: alles, was Flossen und Schuppen hat, dürft ihr essen. 10Was aber *weder Flossen noch Schuppen *hat, sollt ihr nicht essen; denn es ist euch *unrein*. 11Alle reinen Vögel esset. 12Diese aber sind es, die ihr nicht essen sollt: der Adler, der Habicht, der Fischaar, 13der Taucher, die Weihe, der Geier mit seinen Arten 14und alle Raben mit ihren Arten, 15der Strauß, die Nachteule, der Kuckuck, der Sperber mit seinen Arten, 16das Käuzchen, der Uhu, die Fledermaus, 17die Rohrdommel, der Storch, der Schwan, 18der Reiher, der Häher mit seinen Arten, der Wiedehopf, die Schwalbe. 19Auch *alles, was Flügel hat und kriecht*, soll euch *unrein *sein, und ihr sollt es nicht essen. 20Die reinen Vögel dürft ihr essen. 21Ihr sollt kein Aas essen; dem Fremdling in deiner Stadt darfst du's geben, daß er's esse oder daß er's verkaufe einem Ausländer; denn du bist ein heiliges Volk dem HERRN, deinem Gott. Du sollst das Böcklein nicht kochen in der Milch seiner Mutter.
http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/05.5-mose/14.html

im neuen Testament: Mk 7,18
Er antwortete ihnen: Begreift auch ihr nicht? Seht ihr nicht ein, dass das, was von außen in den Menschen hineinkommt, ihn nicht unrein machen kann?  
Denn es gelangt ja nicht in sein Herz, sondern in den Magen und wird wieder ausgeschieden. *Damit erklärte Jesus alle Speisen für rein*. 

Also kann man das alte Testament in die Tonne treten!?  
Außerdem ist ja witzig das es im Absatz vorher eig. um Hygiene geht.........  
http://theol.uibk.ac.at/bibel/mk7.html

Fehlt mir jetzt die ElNonskische Interpretationsgabe für das NT?
Das AT muss man noch stärker interpretieren, weil die Autoren Gott noch mehr missverstanden haben?



Spoiler



Das wäre doch mal ein tolles Forenspiel: Bibelzitate ownen.....*g*


----------



## Doc_Holiday (9. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 08.02.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 08.02.2006 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Problem? Warum wohl reden wir von der römisch-katholischen Kirche? Der Papst dient eben auch als Mittler zwischen Christus und den Menschen.


> Der Hl. Stuhl lehnt weder Demokratie noch Menschenrechte (schon gar keine Frauenrechte) noch Religionsfreiheit ab. Lies mal in den Dokumenten des II. Vatikanums nach, Du wärst überrascht, wie liberal es dort zugeht.





> Nur dürfen bis heute keine frauen priester werden....
> Und wenn der Vatikan so tolerant ist, warum unterschreibt der die Deklaration nicht? Aber da stehen einige grundsätzliche sachen im Weg:  wer kein heil ausser der kirche, keine frauen als priester, keine demokrat. mitbestimmung in der kriche/vatikan.


Richtig, Frauen ist das Priesteramt verwehrt- so, wie verheirateten, bekennenden Homosexuellen und noch vielen anderen Männern. Es gibt kein Recht auf das Priesteramt in der Kirche.
Es kann in der Kirche keine demokratischen Strukturen geben: Die Kirche sieht sich als "Verwalterin" der Botschaft Jesu Christi- und darüber kann nicht abgestimmt werden, die Wahrheit ist kein verhandelbares Gut. 



> Ich bin froh, dass die vielen heidnischen Sekten verschwunden sind, ja. Über das "Wie" bin ich allerdgins ganz und gar nicht froh- man hätte diese Häresien sicher auch unblutig auflösen können; mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass Du sowohl Chesterton und auch mich gründlich falsch verstehst, wenn Du mir eine Art Genugtuung über die Ausrottung Andersdenkender unterstellst.
> Ach ja: Weder nachhumanistische Skeptiker noch Voltaire noch Darwin waren Religionen ... erst lesen, dann motzen. Danke.





> ich reagiere etwas allergisch wenn man massaker gutheisst und die ausrottung der katharer + arianer waren massaker.


Ich habe doch eindeutig geschrieben, dass ich diese Massaker NICHT gutheiße.



> Ich halte es für sehr gewagt, eine Religionsgemeinschaft mit einem areligiösen Imperium (wie dem römischen) gleichzusetzen. Natürlich wurden die Amtsstrukturen zum Teil übernommen- weil sie effizient waren; und weil die Kaiser nicht mehr die Mittel zur Verwaltung ihres Reiches hatten, wurden den Bischöfen immer mehr Befugnisse in der Verwaltung eingeräumt (auch, da sie, im Gegensatz zu vielen staatlichen Beamten, nicht korrput waren).
> Du trauerst den alten germanischen Gottheiten und "Werten" nach? Du solltest nicht vergessen, dass die Römer den Germanen Kultur und ZIvilisation brachten und unsere Gesellschaft bis heute grundlegend prägten. Und zwar keinesfalls negativ, meiner Meinung nach.





> nun ja den römern war die religion relativ egal (bis konstantin) und komm jetzt nicht mit dem kaiseropfer das war eine loyalitätbekundung gegenüber dem imperium, danach wurde recht eifrig missioniert, heidnische tempel verbrannt usw. Den Urchristen war der Wehrdienst verboten (gewaltfreiheit), änderte sich aber als es Staatsreligion wurde, da wurden v.a. Soldaten Christen...


.
Das Christentum erwies sich für Konstantin und die folgenden Kaiser als integrierendes Moment für die Einheit des Reiches, vor allem daher wurde es gefördert.



> übrigens sind die diözäsen bis heute die röm. provinzen....


Das ist schlicht falsch, guck Dir nur mal die Karte der aktuellen deutschen Bistümer an. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre: Wo ist das Problem?



> Das römische Gedankengut hat die kriche nahtlos übernommen, wie man bei augustinus nachlesen kann (muss ich dir als Theologiestudi das wirklich erklären  )


Definiere römisches Gedankengut.



> toll kultur + zivilisation wie gladiatorenspiele, tierhetzen, imperialismus, dekandenz, gewaltherrschaft, entrechtung der frauen, sklaverei....
> und die damaligen bischöfe, selbstlos haben die das land verwaltet... und der grundbesitz der kirchen wuchs.....
> Die kirchen haben zwar heilkräutergärten usw. angelegt, aber nur kräuter aus dem mittelmeerraum angebaut, die heimischen waren ja teufelswerk und hexenkräuter...


Straßenbau, Bildungswesen (anfängliches), Fortschritt in der Landwirtschaft, im Recht und den Gesetzen (Pax Romana) ....Und zu den "heidnischen" Kräutern: Hildegard von Bingen hat natürlich auch nur mit Thymian und Oliven experimentiert, gell?   
Die allermeisten Bischöfe verwalteten das Reich selbstlos, ja. Dennoch wuchs der Landbesitz der Kirche an. Vielleicht, weil man zufrieden war mit der Art und Weise der Verwaltung? Ich habe die genauen Zusammenhänge nicht im Kopf, ich schlage aber mal nach.  



> Oh ja, Saladin, der große Menschenfreund. Lies doch bitte zur Abwechslung mal keine historischen Pamphlete über die Greul der Kreuzzüge u.ä., sondern seriöse Geschichtsforschung der neueren Zeit über diese Lichtgestalt des toleranten Islam ... Spaß beiseite: Ich kann und will die Kreuzzüge nicht schönreden oder gar legitimieren, aber ein klein wenig differenzierter solte man die ganze Sache schon sehen- keine der beteiligten Parteien hat da eine reine Weste, außer vielleicht den Juden, die von beiden Seiten drangsaliert wurden.





> weisse weste hatte damals sicher keiner, aber wenn man sich die eroberung jerusalems der kreuzritter und die eroberung jerusalems von saladin ansieht merkt man den unterschied..... sogar die damaligen Christen hielten Saladin für einen gerechten Herrscher, bei Dante findet man S. im limbus, nicht in der hölle (wie einige Päpste   )


Ja, die sog. Kreuzritter haben Jerusalem verwüstet und nahezu die komplette Bevölkerung ermordet. Kein Widerspruch, keine Rechtfertigung. Aber: Es war wiedereinmal nicht der Papst, der dazu aufrief: Er versprach nur Ablass von kirchlichen Sündenstrafen, nicht von göttlichen/ewigen. Das haben die Herren Kreuzfahrer aber nicht begriffen (und die sie begleitende Geistlichkeit auch nicht ...), somit sahen sie für alles, was sie taten, den Ablass gesichert.


> und im gegensatz zu europa waren dort christen + juden dhimmi, d.h. sie mussten eine steuer zahlen, standen aber dafür unter dem schutz des herrschers... zur gleichen zeit in spanien: inquisition...


Richtig, beim ersten Kreuzzug hat der "Vorkreuzzug", also der marodierende Bauerntrupp, der dem eigentlichen Hauptheer voranzog, in mehreren deutschen Städten Pogrome gegen die dortigen Juden verursacht und ganze Landstriche entvölkert, bis dieses "Heer" schließlich vernichtend geschlagen und aufgerieben wurde.
Die Spanische Inquisition war nicht besonders wählerisch, was ihre Opfer aning, zuerst nur Juden, später auch Konvertiten, dann Bauern, Adelige und Kleriker ...


----------



## Trickmaster (9. Februar 2006)

> Im neuen Testament: Mk 7,18
> Er antwortete ihnen: Begreift auch ihr nicht? Seht ihr nicht ein, dass das, was von außen in den Menschen hineinkommt, ihn nicht unrein machen kann?
> Denn es gelangt ja nicht in sein Herz, sondern in den Magen und wird wieder ausgeschieden. *Damit erklärte Jesus alle Speisen für rein*.



Das stimmt auch. Dieser Gebotsteil war auch teilweise nur für diese Zeit gedacht, da man zu der Zeit nicht soviele Krankheiten kannte. Zudem sind diese Gebote auch noch heute wichtig, schließlich stammt AIDS den Biologen zufolge von Gorillafleisch. Das Affen-AIDS übertrug sich auf den Menschen durch das verzehren von Affenfleisch. 
Die 10 Gebote sollten hingegen für immer gelten. Sie sind wichtige Grundlagen in allen Gesetzen, zum Glück. Nur für einige gilt das nicht.
Viele Christen gehen aber eine Nummer sicher und essen deswegen
nur, dass was in der Bibel steht. Ich glaube das dürfte deine Frage beantworten.



> Also kann man das alte Testament in die Tonne treten!?
> Außerdem ist ja witzig das es im Absatz vorher eig. um Hygiene geht.........
> http://theol.uibk.ac.at/bibel/mk7.html


----------



## Trickmaster (9. Februar 2006)

Soviel zum *Alter des Universums*

3.2 Raum und Zeit

(Siehe Lorentz-Transformation)

Unserer Erkenntnismöglichkeit ist beschränkt auf die Art, wie wir die Zeit erleben. Nun sind aber die Zeit und das Verhalten dessen, was wir Zeit nennen, keineswegs so fix, wie wir das in unserem normalen Leben erleben.

Die Zeit ist keine fixe Grösse. Zeit an sich gibt es nicht. Zeit ist eine Eigenschaft, die Materie haben kann. Und diese Zeit variiert mit der Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich die Materie bewegt: Je schneller sich die Materie bewegt, desto langsamer verläuft die Zeit.

Ohne Materie, keine Zeit.

Nur die Materie hat als Funktion seiner Bewegung eine Eigenschaft, wir Zeit nennen. Der Raum selber, in der sich diese Materie bewegt, hat diese Eigenschaft nicht. Der Raum ist Zeitlos.

Die von den Physikern postulierte Raumzeit ist eine irreale fiktive Grösse, die in der Natur, in der reellen Wirklichkeit nirgends existiert. Es gibt keine beobachtbaren Ereignisse in der Natur, an der "Raumzeit" beobachtbar ist. Die Raumzeit hat ihre Existenz ausschliesslich in den theoretischen Gedankengebäuden der Physiker. Ausserhalb dieser theoretischen Gedankengebäude existiert sie nirgends.

Siehe: GEO-Diskussion 056: "Der faule Zauber mit der Inflationstheorie" 

Dass die Zeit mit höherer Geschwindigkeit langsamer verläuft, konnte mit Zeitmessungen bei schnell laufenden Zentrifugen festgestellt werden.

Nach Lorentz-Transformation ist die Zeitverzögerung bei 50 % Lichtgeschwindigkeit um 15 %. Bei 90 % Lichtgeschwindigkeit verläuft die Zeit doppelt so langsam, bei 99 % Lichtgeschwindigkeit verlangsamt sich die Zeit um das achtfache. Bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit steht die Zeit still. Soweit, die Lorentz-Trafo.



Inwieweit das auch stimmt, kann nicht überprüft werden, da unsere schnellsten Zentrifugen viel zu langsahm sind.
Die Lorentz-Transformation bloss eine grobe, unexakte Annäherungsformel, von der gesagt werden muss, dass sie falsch ist. Diese Formel ist mehr eine vage Ahnung, als eine physikalische Formel. Ihre Mängel sind offensichtlich: Sie lässt, bedingt durch ihren Aufbau, als Resultat keine relativ langsamere Geschwindigkeit zu. 

Das einzige, was man mit einiger Sicherheit aussagen kann, dass die Zeit mit steigender Geschwindigkeit langsamer verläuft.

Geschwindigkeit wir definiert in Meter pro Sekunden. Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit wird auf der Erde mit 300'000 km/s (288'675'000 m/s) angegeben. Diese Angabe ist relativ zur Erd-Zeit korrekt. Die Zeit auf der Erde ist von deren Geschwindigkeit abhängig.

Die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit des Lichts ist aber nicht von der Geschwindigkeit der erde abhängig.

Daraus folgt: Würde sich die Erde auf eine Geschwindigkeit von 90 % der Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen, so würde auf Grund der Zeitverzögerung um den Faktor 2 die Geschwindigkeit des Lichts mit 600'000 km/s angegeben.
Wohlverstanden: Nicht die Lichtgeschwindigkeit verdoppelte sich. Wir geben diese nur aufgrund unserer relativ langsamer verstreichenden Zeit als doppelt so schnell an.

Das Licht benötigt von der Sonne zu uns ca. 8 Minuten. Würden wir uns mit 90 % Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen, würde das Licht von der Sonne zu uns nur noch ca. 4 Minuten benötigen. Die Sonne wäre also nach unserem Empfinden nur noch halb so weit entfernt.

Wohlverstanden: Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist gleich, der Abstand ist gleich, aber unser von der Erdgeschwindigkeit abhängiges Empfinden hat sich verändert.

So sind Raum und Zeit relative Grössen, die wir je nach Geschwindigkeit unserer Erde anders erleben.
Da wir keine blasse Ahnung haben, welches unsere Geschwindigkeit im Raum ist, haben wir auch keine Ahnung, welches die effektive Geschwindigkeit und effektive Ausdehnung des Raumes ist.


----------



## Feuersalamander (9. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 09.02.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem? Warum wohl reden wir von der römisch-katholischen Kirche? Der Papst dient eben auch als Mittler zwischen Christus und den Menschen.


vielleicht liegt das problem ja darin dass dieses amt nahtlos von den römern übernommen wurde, und im nachhinein mit morlisch-logischen purzelbäumen u.a. fälschungen zu legitimieren versucht wurde (konstantinische schenkung und so)



> Es kann in der Kirche keine demokratischen Strukturen geben: Die Kirche sieht sich als "Verwalterin" der Botschaft Jesu Christi- und darüber kann nicht abgestimmt werden, die Wahrheit ist kein verhandelbares Gut.


die "wahrheit" wie nett 
die "wahrheit" musste schon zu oft revidiert werden, auch eure....
ich denke, wenn man einen von den ersten christen die viell. jesus pers. noch kannten erzählen würde woran ihr so glaubt (transsubstitution, unbefleckte empfängis, unfehlbarkeit des papstes.....) der würde behaupten nicht der gleichen religion anzugehören.....



> Ich habe doch eindeutig geschrieben, dass ich diese Massaker NICHT gutheiße.


nach dem motto bin ich froh dass die weg sind, aber umbringen hätte man sie nicht gleich müssen   



> Das Christentum erwies sich für Konstantin und die folgenden Kaiser als integrierendes Moment für die Einheit des Reiches, vor allem daher wurde es gefördert.


.

an meinem beispiel mit dem wehrdienst sieht man wie schnell sich "wahrheiten" ändern wenn man an der macht ist.....



> Definiere römisches Gedankengut.



na zunächsteinmal die offensichtliche frauenfeindlichkeit einiger kirchenlehrer war in rom auch vorhanden, o.k. ihr habt es auf die spitze getrieben...
autoritäre regimes (unsere vorfahren waren einigermassen demokratisch in klans organisiert)
und das daraus resultierende tolle, bestechlichkeit fördernde röm. rechtssystem...
naturverachtung
sklaverei (kannten die germanen auch aber nicht so wie rom) und die daraus resultierende leibegeinschaft die erst "kürzlich" abgeschafft wurde....

und auch wenn ich mich wiedrhole: 
kultur + zivilisation wie gladiatorenspiele, tierhetzen, imperialismus, dekandenz, gewaltherrschaft, entrechtung der frauen, sklaverei....



> Straßenbau, Bildungswesen (anfängliches), Fortschritt in der Landwirtschaft, im Recht und den Gesetzen (Pax Romana) ....Und zu den "heidnischen" Kräutern: Hildegard von Bingen hat natürlich auch nur mit Thymian und Oliven experimentiert, gell?


immerhin hat karl der sog."große" den gebrauch einheimischer pflanzen verboten, die gute hildegard musste sich müsam, gegen den widerstand ihrer vorgesetzten das wissen mühsam aneignen, dass ihre kollegen vorher vernichteten.....
bildungswesen lol
die meisten dieser sachen wurden im mitteralter vergessen, und uns erst von den moslems während der kreuzzüge beigebracht (wie übrigens ein grossteil der antiken philosophen, (die plat. akademie wurde ja auch von einem bischof geschlossen....heidnisches zeugs halt, genauso unnötig wie die bibliothek von alexandria) soviel zur bewahrerin des wissens im finsteren mittelalter, o.k. einige scherben hat die kirchen aufgehoben, aber sie hat auch die vase zerdeppert   



> Ja, die sog. Kreuzritter haben Jerusalem verwüstet und nahezu die komplette Bevölkerung ermordet. Kein Widerspruch, keine Rechtfertigung. Aber: Es war wiedereinmal nicht der Papst, der dazu aufrief: Er versprach nur Ablass von kirchlichen Sündenstrafen, nicht von göttlichen/ewigen. Das haben die Herren Kreuzfahrer aber nicht begriffen (und die sie begleitende Geistlichkeit auch nicht ...), somit sahen sie für alles, was sie taten, den Ablass gesichert.


nahezu? es wurden alle fast alle einwohner umgebracht 
schon alleine die tatsache, dass ablass gewährt wurde um das "hl. Land" von den dort lebenden menschen zu "befreien" ist grenzwertig  
und das alles immerhin im namen der nächstenliebe....


> Die Spanische Inquisition war nicht besonders wählerisch, was ihre Opfer aning, zuerst nur Juden, später auch Konvertiten, dann Bauern, Adelige und Kleriker ...



eh nicht, aber zur gleichen zeit einige hundert kilometer weiter südlich leben alle 3 konfessionen friedlich zusammen.....


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 09.02.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 09.02.2006 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Titel "pontifex maximus" bezeichnet nur eine von vielen Aufgaben des Bischofs von Rom- und keineswegs die wichtigste. Die von Dir so genannten "Purzelbäume" sehe ich nicht, ich habe viele der entsprechenden Bibelstellen angegeben, auf die sich das Papstamt begründet.



> Es kann in der Kirche keine demokratischen Strukturen geben: Die Kirche sieht sich als "Verwalterin" der Botschaft Jesu Christi- und darüber kann nicht abgestimmt werden, die Wahrheit ist kein verhandelbares Gut.





> die "wahrheit" wie nett
> die "wahrheit" musste schon zu oft revidiert werden, auch eure....
> ich denke, wenn man einen von den ersten christen die viell. jesus pers. noch kannten erzählen würde woran ihr so glaubt (transsubstitution, unbefleckte empfängis, unfehlbarkeit des papstes.....) der würde behaupten nicht der gleichen religion anzugehören.....


Die Wahrheit wurde nicht reviviert, sie wurde (und wird) intepretiert, um verständlich zu sein und zu bleiben, immerhin ändern sich die Zeiten ebenfalls. 
Viele der von Dir genannten Dogmen waren zu Zeiten der frühe Kirche einfach kein Thema, da die Gemeinden andere Sorgen als theologisch-philosophische Debatten hatten (Christenverfolgung). Erst mit Abebben der Christenverfolgung und dem Erstarken der christlichen Philosophie rückten diese Punkte in den Mittelpunkt, vorher waren sie einfach kein Thema, sie wurden oftmals unbegründet geglaubt und gut war's. (So wie in der orthodoxen Kirche heute oftmals auch noch- die scheren sich nicht so sehr um theologsiche Diskurse, da wird eine Sache als Wunder bezeichnet und damit hat sich's.)



> Ich habe doch eindeutig geschrieben, dass ich diese Massaker NICHT gutheiße.





> nach dem motto bin ich froh dass die weg sind, aber umbringen hätte man sie nicht gleich müssen


Was willst Du noch von mir hören? Ich kann es nicht ungeschehen machen.



> Das Christentum erwies sich für Konstantin und die folgenden Kaiser als integrierendes Moment für die Einheit des Reiches, vor allem daher wurde es gefördert.


.


> an meinem beispiel mit dem wehrdienst sieht man wie schnell sich "wahrheiten" ändern wenn man an der macht ist.....


Die Frage nach dem "Wehrdienst" eines Christen gehört wohl kaum zu den wesentlichen Glaubensfragen. "Gebt dem Kaiser, was des Kaisers ist, und Gott, was Gottes ist."



> Definiere römisches Gedankengut.





> na zunächsteinmal die offensichtliche frauenfeindlichkeit einiger kirchenlehrer war in rom auch vorhanden, o.k. ihr habt es auf die spitze getrieben...
> autoritäre regimes (unsere vorfahren waren einigermassen demokratisch in klans organisiert)
> und das daraus resultierende tolle, bestechlichkeit fördernde röm. rechtssystem...
> naturverachtung
> sklaverei (kannten die germanen auch aber nicht so wie rom) und die daraus resultierende leibegeinschaft die erst "kürzlich" abgeschafft wurde....


Die Frauenfeindlichkeit ist griechisches Gedankengut (Aristoteles spricht von der Frau als "unvollständigem Mann"). 
Meine Vorfahren? Woher kennst Du meine Vorfahren? Meinst Du diese "Barbaren", die lose in Clans lebten, sich gegenseitig befehdeten und somit kaum die großen Errungenschaften der (römischen) Kultur erlangen konnten? Oh, ich vergaß: Mit den Römern, diesen imperialistischen Schweinen, kamen ja nur Elend und Tod über unsere hochzivilisierten "Vorfahren" und ihre Demokratie ...



> Straßenbau, Bildungswesen (anfängliches), Fortschritt in der Landwirtschaft, im Recht und den Gesetzen (Pax Romana) ....Und zu den "heidnischen" Kräutern: Hildegard von Bingen hat natürlich auch nur mit Thymian und Oliven experimentiert, gell?





> immerhin hat karl der sog."große" den gebrauch einheimischer pflanzen verboten, die gute hildegard musste sich müsam, gegen den widerstand ihrer vorgesetzten das wissen mühsam aneignen, dass ihre kollegen vorher vernichteten.....
> bildungswesen lol
> die meisten dieser sachen wurden im mitteralter vergessen, und uns erst von den moslems während der kreuzzüge beigebracht (wie übrigens ein grossteil der antiken philosophen, (die plat. akademie wurde ja auch von einem bischof geschlossen....heidnisches zeugs halt, genauso unnötig wie die bibliothek von alexandria) soviel zur bewahrerin des wissens im finsteren mittelalter, o.k. einige scherben hat die kirchen aufgehoben, aber sie hat auch die vase zerdeppert


Wenn Du immernoch der Theorie vom "finsteren Mittelalter", dem saeculum obscurum, anhängst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Debatte. Schon mal was von der Karolingischen Renaissance gehört? Das Mittelalter war alles andere als finster!
Genau, die arme unterdrückte Hildegard ... deswegen wurde sie auch zur Heiligen und sogar Kirchenlehrerin (man stelle sich das vor- eine Frau!) gemacht, gell? Und erst die armen ersten "Naturwissenschaftler", Rabanus Maurus oder Albertus Magnus- alles unterdückte Freigeister, die heimlich forschen mussten, um nicht verbrannt zu werden ... 
Viel Wissen über die antike griechische Philosophie ging verloren bzw. wurde sogar von Christen vernichtet, und kam dann erst wieder über den Islam in unser Weltbild zurück, richtig. 




> Ja, die sog. Kreuzritter haben Jerusalem verwüstet und nahezu die komplette Bevölkerung ermordet. Kein Widerspruch, keine Rechtfertigung. Aber: Es war wiedereinmal nicht der Papst, der dazu aufrief: Er versprach nur Ablass von kirchlichen Sündenstrafen, nicht von göttlichen/ewigen. Das haben die Herren Kreuzfahrer aber nicht begriffen (und die sie begleitende Geistlichkeit auch nicht ...), somit sahen sie für alles, was sie taten, den Ablass gesichert.





> nahezu? es wurden alle fast alle einwohner umgebracht
> schon alleine die tatsache, dass ablass gewährt wurde um das "hl. Land" von den dort lebenden menschen zu "befreien" ist grenzwertig
> und das alles immerhin im namen der nächstenliebe....


Der Ablass wurde gewährt, um freien Zugang zu den Hl. Stätten zu erlangen- nicht, um jeden, der dort lebt, abzumurksen! Das war niemals Intention der Kirche! Hier ging es nicht darum, um jeden Preis Jerusalem "zu befreien", das war eine -falsche- Interpretation dieses Ablasses.



> Die Spanische Inquisition war nicht besonders wählerisch, was ihre Opfer aning, zuerst nur Juden, später auch Konvertiten, dann Bauern, Adelige und Kleriker ...





> eh nicht, aber zur gleichen zeit einige hundert kilometer weiter südlich leben alle 3 konfessionen friedlich zusammen.....


Richtig, bis der spanische König die Inquisition zu seiner persönlichen Gestapo umbaute.


----------



## Trickmaster (11. Februar 2006)

> Aber ob man das nun als Aufreißer gegen die Unfehlbarkeit der (wortwörtlichen) Bibel nehmen will, so Sachen wie 6-Tage-Schöpfungsgeschichte sind eventuell auch nicht ganz ohne
> aber *beweisen* kannst das gegenteil von der 6 tage story net, das mit dem karnickel schon



Die meisten Geschehnisse der Bibel kann man nur glauben, wenn an Wunder glaubt, dass heißt alles was sich nicht an die Gesetze des Universums hält bzw. sie sogar verändern kann und sie erfunden hat.
Jedem von uns ist klar, das ein geteiltes Meer, eine überflutete Erde und 6 Tage lang dauernde Schöpfung nicht nur unsere Vorstellungskraft sprengen sondern sich auch an kein einziges natürliches Gesetz halten. Warum sollte ein Wunder dann noch Spuren auf der Erde hinterlassen, wenn es unrealistisch ist? Was ich sagen will ist, dass ihr nicht beweisen könnt, dass diese Wunder nie geschehen sind, wie auch ich nicht beweisen kann, dass diese Wunder jemals passiert sind. Doch nach dem Stichwort "Welt der Wunder" glaube ich nicht daran, dass alles um uns herum durch Zufall entstanden ist.
Die Bibel kann man wirklich nicht als wissenschaftlich halten, wenn es um die Wunder darin geht, doch in allem anderen hat sie Recht und ist nicht umsonst das Buch der Bücher. Ich selbst glaube an Wunder, schließlich passieren um uns herum unendlich viele unklärbare Dinge.
Fazit: Die Bibel ist nur bedeutungsvoll, wenn man an Gott und (seine) Wunder glaubt. Das wärs soweit von mir.

Mfg Trickmaster


----------



## Feuersalamander (11. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 10.02.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wahrheit wurde nicht reviviert, sie wurde (und wird) intepretiert, um verständlich zu sein und zu bleiben, immerhin ändern sich die Zeiten ebenfalls.
> Viele der von Dir genannten Dogmen waren zu Zeiten der frühe Kirche einfach kein Thema, da die Gemeinden andere Sorgen als theologisch-philosophische Debatten hatten (Christenverfolgung). Erst mit Abebben der Christenverfolgung und dem Erstarken der christlichen Philosophie rückten diese Punkte in den Mittelpunkt, vorher waren sie einfach kein Thema, sie wurden oftmals unbegründet geglaubt und gut war's. (So wie in der orthodoxen Kirche heute oftmals auch noch- die scheren sich nicht so sehr um theologsiche Diskurse, da wird eine Sache als Wunder bezeichnet und damit hat sich's.)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (12. Februar 2006)

Feuersalamander am 11.02.2006 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.02.2006 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zufall? In der Namensbezeichnung bestimmt nicht. Aber nochmal: Ich sehe darin kein wirkliches Problem.



> Meine Vorfahren? Woher kennst Du meine Vorfahren? Meinst Du diese "Barbaren", die lose in Clans lebten, sich gegenseitig befehdeten und somit kaum die großen Errungenschaften der (römischen) Kultur erlangen konnten?





> errungenschaften, wie die exzessive sklaveri, die dekadenten spiele, oder die manische architektur...
> ich meine du wirst ja schon in der schule konditioniert wahnsinnige toll zu finden, alexander, cäsar, karl...
> wer die welt beherrschen will sollte in die psychiatrie gehn und nicht in die politik...


Ich glaube, wir könnnen uns jahrelang streiten, ob der römische Imperialismus die Welt eher positiv oder eher negativ verändert hat. Erst war Barberei, dann kam die Kultur- und dann wie fast immer unweigerlich die Dekadenz (außer bei den USA, da hat man diesen Schritt übersprungen und landete direkt bei der Dekadenz).



> Wenn Du immernoch der Theorie vom "finsteren Mittelalter", dem saeculum obscurum, anhängst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Debatte. Schon mal was von der Karolingischen Renaissance gehört? Das Mittelalter war alles andere als finster!.





> ja das war das endgültige aus für den alten glauben. Da wurde krampfhaft versucht an die röm antike anzuschliessen...
> finster war das mittelalter nicht unbedingt überall, in arabien z.b.
> nein im ernst, es ist schon richtig, dass das mittelalter nicht die finstere zeit war als die es oft dargestellt wird.
> dennoch musste sich die freie wissenschaft mühsam von der kirche emanzipiren, dies wurde erst viel später durch die aufklärung möglich...


Nein, die Renaissance hat krampfhaft versucht, an die Antike anzuschließen. Zu Beginn des frühen Mittelalters war man froh über diesen Aufbruch hin zu neuen Gestaden vor allem der Philosophie (Scholastik).



> Genau, die arme unterdrückte Hildegard ... deswegen wurde sie auch zur Heiligen und sogar Kirchenlehrerin (man stelle sich das vor- eine Frau!) gemacht, gell? Und erst die armen ersten "Naturwissenschaftler", Rabanus Maurus oder Albertus Magnus- alles unterdückte Freigeister, die heimlich forschen mussten, um nicht verbrannt zu werden ...





> Und die gute hildegard hatte zeit ihres lebens probleme mit ihren vorgesetzten.....und scheiterhaufen zu enden und später heilig gesprochen zu werden schliesst einander ja nicht aus. ...
> und solange die ergebnisse in das dogmatische weltbild passen, ist ja alles kein problem, erst wenn das nicht so ist und man auch darauf besteht recht zu haben hat man ein problem....
> und die frauenquote bei euch sieht ziemlich schlecht aus...
> aber wenn man die intelligentere hälfte der menschheit von allen entscheidungen ausschliesst muss ja sowas dabei rauskommen....


Von welcher Hildegard reden wir hier bitte? Die Hl. Hildegard von Bingen wurde NICHT verbrannt- obwohl ihre mystischen Erfahrungen und Entdeckungen in der Kräuterkunde keineswegs in das "dogmatische Weltbild" passten.
Die "Frauenquote" sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, wie Du glaubst- sieh Dir nur die -teils leider etwas exzessive- Marienverehrung an.



> Der Ablass wurde gewährt, um freien Zugang zu den Hl. Stätten zu erlangen- nicht, um jeden, der dort lebt, abzumurksen! Das war niemals Intention der Kirche! Hier ging es nicht darum, um jeden Preis Jerusalem "zu befreien", das war eine -falsche- Interpretation dieses Ablasses.





> dieser existierte bereits, in jerusalem lebten christen und juden!
> Die Kreuzritter erhoben ANSPRUCH auf diese stätten, das ist ein unterschied!


Richtig- wovon die Kreuzfahrer aber nichts wussten! Da fuhren doch keine gebildeten, höflichen Adeligen hin, sondern gelangweilte, trunksüchtige Landritter, denen die Chance auf ihr Seelenheil (was ihnen so ja nie versprochen wurde) und fette Beute durch Plünderungen sehr verlockend erschien.



> aber is auch nett, die conquistadoren, kreuzritter usw. haben das alles "falsch interpretiert"...


Die Conquistadores haben gar nichts interpretiert, die wollten Gold (vor allem für sich- und die spanische Krone) und sonst gar nichts.


----------



## ElNonsk (12. Februar 2006)

aph am 06.02.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, eben nicht *g*. Der Apfel fällt zu Boden, ob der Mensch zuschaut oder nicht. Diese "Erscheinung" existiert real!
Die Naturgesetze hingegen existieren nicht real (zumindest nicht so wie du und SolidusDave sie verstehen)! Der Apfel fällt nicht aufgrund der Naturgesetze zu Boden. Es sind nicht die Naturgesetze, die ihn zum Fall "zwingen". Diese Annahme ist, nach Bas van Fraassen, ein Relikt des 17. Jh..
Ein Naturgesetz ist nichts anderes als eine beobachtbare Regelmäßigkeit.
Wenn man von dieser Annahme ausgeht, nämlich dass Naturgesetze nur als Teil unserer Repräsentationen der Welt, z. B. als Gleichungen in unseren Modellen, existieren, dann wird verständlich, weshalb man sich in den Naturwissenschaften für sie interessiert. Als Bestandteile der Modelle und Theorien werden sie nur um der empirischen Angemessenheit willen akzeptiert. Naturgesetze spielen in Erklärungen eine Rolle, weil in ihnen häufig auf wissenschaftliche Theorien zurückgegriffen wird. Wir haben keinen Grund zu der Annahme, dass Naturgesetze außerhalb unserer Theorien existieren.
Falls du und SolidusDave mir immer noch nicht glauben, bitte ich Meinereiner selbst eine Erklärung zum Thema beizusteuern.
Als pragmatisch orientierter Konstruktivist    müsstest du hier ja einer Meinung mit mir sein.  
P.S.: Entschuldigung, dass ich mich länger nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich hatte einfach zu viel zu tun (ok, ok, die SuM2 Demo hatte auch damit zu tun *g*) .


----------



## ElNonsk (12. Februar 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 06.02.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben!


----------



## ElNonsk (12. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 07.02.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben.   


			
				crackajack am 07.02.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum bist du den nicht gleich konsequent und fasst alles in einer Frage zusammen: Warum lässt Gott das Böse zu?  
1. Antwort: Ich könnte jetzt auch einfach schreiben: "Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich." Aber damit wärst du (und ehrlicherweise auch ich *g*) nicht zufrieden. Folglich:
2. Antwort: "Weil er dem Menschen Entscheidungsfreiheit zugesteht."
Ich persönlich kann hinter einem Gott, der den Menschen keine Entscheidungsfreiheit ließe, nicht viel Sinn sehen. Wir wären ja nichts anderes als Zinnsoldaten, die nicht selbst handeln sondern von außen bewegt würden. Wir wären nichts anderes als Spielzeug mit dem Gott "spielt". Was sollte aber Gott dazu bewegen, zu "spielen" (abgesehen davon, dass wir schon wieder ganz tief im Antropomorphismus stecken, der, wie ich bereits sagte, nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun hat)?


----------



## ElNonsk (12. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 07.02.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und um jetzt auch noch das Problem des "Wörtlichnehmens" der Bibel aufzugreifen. Was sagen Trickmaster und mercury123 zu folgenden Bibelstellen:
> >
> > In Buch Josua 10,12 steht"Damals, als der Herr die Amoriter den Israeliten preisgab, redete Josua mit dem Herrn; dann sagte er in Gegenwart der Israeliten: Sonne bleib stehen über Gibeon und du Mond, über dem Tal von Ajalon!"
> > Steht hier nicht, dass die Sonne stehen bleiben soll? Wie wir alle wissen (nehme ich zumindest an), dreht sich ja die Erde um die Sonne und die Drehung der Sonne um das Zentrum der Galaxie wird wohl kaum gemeint sein. Wie ist diese Stelle also zu verstehen? Wenn ihr sagt, dass man hier einfach vom Standpunkt der Erde ausgeht (bei uns würde es ja aussehen, als ob die Sonne stillsteht), beginnt ihr ja bereits zu interpretieren.
> ...


..so wie sie sich um das Zentrum der Galaxie dreht (was ich ja bereits geschrieben habe *g*). Aber das ist hier ja nicht gemeint.


> > Das hier finde ich persönlich noch besser:
> > In Mk 13,32 steht:
> > "Doch jenen Tag und jene Stunde kennt niemand, auch nicht die Engel im Himmel, nicht einmal der Sohn, sondern nur der Vater."
> >
> ...


Hui, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann stehen für dich Gott, Jesus und der Heilige Geist nicht auf derselben Ebene. Dann gibt es für dich aber nicht nur einen Gott sondern mehrere "Untergötter". Und wenn du jetzt kommst und behauptest, dass das Christentum keine monotheistische Religion ist, können wir die Diskussion zu diesem Thema ja gleich beenden.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (12. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 07.02.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> [.........]





			
				ElNonsk schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann stehen für dich Gott, Jesus und der Heilige Geist nicht auf derselben Ebene. Dann gibt es für dich aber nicht nur einen Gott sondern mehrere "Untergötter". Und wenn du jetzt kommst und behauptest, dass das Christentum keine monotheistische Religion ist, können wir die Diskussion zu diesem Thema ja gleich beenden.


ElNonsk hat recht, was Trickmaster hier behauptet, widerspricht nahezu allen christlichen Glaubenswahrheiten! Diese Fragen wurden in der Frühkirche bereits kontrovers diskutiert und führten oft zu heftigsten Auseinandersetzungen innerhalb von Gemeinden wie auch zwischen den Gemeinden, zu Schismen und und und. Gott sei Dank haben die frühen Konzilien diese Fragestellungen gelöst- und jetzt kommen wieder so ein paar Freikichler daher und glauben, klüger als diese Konzilien zu sein ...
(Außer, Trickmaster ist kein Freikirchler, dann entschuldige ich mich für diese Einschätzung.)


----------



## mercury123 (12. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 12.02.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 07.02.2006 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mir scheint, dass die Katholiken wirklich alles, was ihnen nicht in den Kram passt, kurzerhand umdeuten oder lieber gleich ganz weglassen. Von Interpretieren kann in diesem Zusammenhang keine Rede sein, da sich die betreffende Stelle und die schlussendliche "Interpretation" kaum noch ähneln. 
Zumindest widerspiegelt das meinen bisherigen Blick hinter die Kulissen.

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Widerlegung von Trickmasters Argumenten gegen das Zusammenpassen von Bibel und EV. Auf leztere ist natürlich noch nicht eingegangen worden, sondern sie wurden weitgehend ignoriert. 

Desweiteren würde mich interessien, wie Doc Holiday und ElNonsk die umstrittene Stelle über Jesus und die ominöse Stunde auslegen.


----------



## ElNonsk (12. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 12.02.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 12.02.2006 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich das wirklich so auffassen, dass für dich Gott Vater und Gott Sohn nicht auf einer Stufe stehen und dass somit für dich nicht ein Gott, sondern mehrere Götter existieren?


----------



## mercury123 (13. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 12.02.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 12.02.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde dich schockieren, nicht wahr?  
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nur einen Gott gibt,
Vater, Sohn und Heiliger Geist gemeinsam dieser Gott sind.
Und dass der Vater nicht der Sohn ist, der Sohn nicht der Heilige Geist und der Heilige Geist nicht der Vater. Alle drei aber derselbe Gott sind.
Ein bischen kompliziert zwar, aber damit dürftest du zufrieden sein, stimmts?  

Trotzdem warte ich immer noch auf eine Widerlegung von Trickmasters Argumenten und auf deine und Docs Meinung bezüglich des Verses.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (13. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 12.02.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir scheint, dass die Katholiken wirklich alles, was ihnen nicht in den Kram passt, kurzerhand umdeuten oder lieber gleich ganz weglassen. Von Interpretieren kann in diesem Zusammenhang keine Rede sein, da sich die betreffende Stelle und die schlussendliche "Interpretation" kaum noch ähneln.
> Zumindest widerspiegelt das meinen bisherigen Blick hinter die Kulissen.


Das ist ja wohl die Höhe- da kommt so ein kleiner Sektierer vorbei, der glaubt, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, wirft elementare Glaubenswahrheiten, die nahezu im gesamten Christentum seit rund 1500 Jahren unumstritten sind, über den Haufen- und wirft der kath. Kirche Beliebigkeit vor! 
IHR macht doch bei jeder (Glaubens-)Differenz eine neue "Kirche" auf, ihr verweigert hartnäckig JEDGLICHEN ökumenischen Dialog! Also halte Dich gefälligst ein wenig zurück mit Deinen Anschuldigungen!



> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Widerlegung von Trickmasters Argumenten gegen das Zusammenpassen von Bibel und EV. Auf leztere ist natürlich noch nicht eingegangen worden, sondern sie wurden weitgehend ignoriert.


Die Position der kath. Kirche zur Frage der Evolution habe ich bereits dargelegt, lies halt ein paar Posts vorher nach.



> Desweiteren würde mich interessien, wie Doc Holiday und ElNonsk die umstrittene Stelle über Jesus und die ominöse Stunde auslegen.


Dieser Vers ist in der Tat heikel, hier mal meine Meinung dazu:
Jesus ging vor der Zeit aus dem Vater hervor. Er ist also Geschöpf. Zwar erstes und vollkommenstes Geschöpf, aber Geschöpf nichtsdestotrotz. Somit ist er Gottes geliebter Sohn, eines Wesens mit dem Vater, aber dennoch von Ihm gezeugt. Daher weiß er, der Sohn, eben nicht alles, was der Vater weiß.
Auch könnte "auch nicht der Sohn" eher verstärkend gemeint sein, dass also kein Mensch wissen könne, wann denn das Ende der Welt eintreten werde.
Nur meine Meinung, was das Lehramt dazu sagt, weiß ich nicht, ich mache mich aber mal schlau.


----------



## aph (13. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 12.02.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Naturgesetze hingegen existieren nicht real (zumindest nicht so wie du und SolidusDave sie verstehen)! Der Apfel fällt nicht aufgrund der Naturgesetze zu Boden. Es sind nicht die Naturgesetze, die ihn zum Fall "zwingen". Diese Annahme ist, nach Bas van Fraassen, ein Relikt des 17. Jh..
> Ein Naturgesetz ist nichts anderes als eine beobachtbare Regelmäßigkeit.
> Wenn man von dieser Annahme ausgeht, nämlich dass Naturgesetze nur als Teil unserer Repräsentationen der Welt, z. B. als Gleichungen in unseren Modellen, existieren, dann wird verständlich, weshalb man sich in den Naturwissenschaften für sie interessiert. Als Bestandteile der Modelle und Theorien werden sie nur um der empirischen Angemessenheit willen akzeptiert. Naturgesetze spielen in Erklärungen eine Rolle, weil in ihnen häufig auf wissenschaftliche Theorien zurückgegriffen wird. Wir haben keinen Grund zu der Annahme, dass Naturgesetze außerhalb unserer Theorien existieren..


Nunja, ich gebe zu, dass dies ein schwieriges Thema ist. Ich glaube dennoch, dass der Apfel nicht ohne Grund zu Boden fällt, selbst wenn es keine Menschen gibt. Die ganze Absicht hinter dem Entdecken von Naturgesetzen ist doch, Erscheinungen in der Natur vorhersagen zu können. Es ist ein wenig spitzfindig, diese Ursachen als nichtexistent zu erklären, nur weil es einen Menschen braucht, um sie zu beschreiben. Damit wird man ihnen nicht gerecht. Ohne Menschen fielen die Äpfel grundlos zu Boden, mit Menschen haben sie einen Grund?

Aber selbst wenn es so wäre und wir hier nur über eingebildete Ursachenketten sprechen: Der Mensch (zB ich) kann sich da sehr vieles vorstellen. Ich kann mir eine unendliche Kette vorstellen (ok, ich kanns nicht wirklich, aber ich kann sie problemlos den Erscheinungen zugrunde legen, wenn ich die verbleibenden Lücken als "später erklärt" definiere), ich kann mir ebenso vorstellen, dass es einen Zirkelschluss gibt. Ich kann mir auch eine erste Ursache vorstellen, ebenso mehrere ursachenlose erste Ursachen.

Was auch immer davon richtig ist (wobei es ja nicht richtig ist, weil es nur in unserer Vorstellung existiert), wie könnte man aus dieser vorgestellten Kausalität schließen, dass die erste Ursache nicht nur in unsere Köpfen existiert (so wie alle anderen Ursachen), sondern zudem auch noch außerhalb, also existiert? Und noch dazu, dass sie Gott ist?
Wenn wir unsere Wissenschaft, unsere Lehre von Ursache und Wirkung nicht in einen festen Bezug zur Wirklichkeit bringen, dann können wir aus der Logik und den Zwängen der Kausalitätsketten auch nicht auf einen realen Gott schließen, oder?

PS: Du bist auf crackajacks Frage nach dem Widerspruch zwischen göttlicher Vorsehung und freiem Willen nicht eingegangen.


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Februar 2006)

aph am 13.02.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich gebe zu, dass dies ein schwieriges Thema ist. Ich glaube dennoch, dass der Apfel nicht ohne Grund zu Boden fällt, selbst wenn es keine Menschen gibt. Die ganze Absicht hinter dem Entdecken von Naturgesetzen ist doch, Erscheinungen in der Natur vorhersagen zu können. Es ist ein wenig spitzfindig, diese Ursachen als nichtexistent zu erklären, nur weil es einen Menschen braucht, um sie zu beschreiben.



Wir könnten gewiss sagen, dass der Apfel nicht grundlos zu Boden falle, jedoch ist diese Ursache kein Naturgesetz. Ein Naturgesetz ist eine Beschreibung, jedoch ist es widersprüchlich, zu sagen, die Ursache eines von uns unabhängig existierenden Zustandes sei seine Beschreibung durch uns.

Ein Naturgesetz _beschreibt_ möglicherweise die Ursache des Fallens des Apfels, aber es _ist_ nicht seine Ursache – auf diese Unterscheidung kommt es an.


----------



## aph (13. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 13.02.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Naturgesetz _beschreibt_ möglicherweise die Ursache des Fallens des Apfels, aber es _ist_ nicht seine Ursache – auf diese Unterscheidung kommt es an.



Wie gesagt, dann _beschreiben_ wir Gott maximal, aber er _ist_ nicht.


----------



## mercury123 (13. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 13.02.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wohl die Höhe- da kommt so ein kleiner Sektierer vorbei, der glaubt, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, wirft elementare Glaubenswahrheiten, die nahezu im gesamten Christentum seit rund 1500 Jahren unumstritten sind, über den Haufen- und wirft der kath. Kirche Beliebigkeit vor!



  Tut mir leid, da hab ich wohl einen wunden Punkt getroffen.
Ich weiss nicht, ob das mit dem Sektierer als Beleidung gedacht war,
falls ja, hast du deine Kirche gleich mitbeleidigt. In einem Gespräch mit einem katholischen Priester hat dieser zugegeben, dass die Katholiken einer Sekte angehören. Wenn du jetzt das Gegenteil behauptest, ist das der Beweis dafür, dass die Katholiken eben doch nicht so geeint sind, wie du dir das vorstellst.
Über die "elementaren Glaubenswahrheiten" kann ich, sofern du damit die symbolische Interpretation der Bibel ansprichst (was ich aus dem Zusammenhang heraus annehmen muss oder meinst du die Trinität?), nur müde lächeln. 
Wobei ich doch davon ausgehen kann, dass diese Art der Interpretation keineswegs schon seit 1500 praktiziert wird...



> IHR macht doch bei jeder (Glaubens-)Differenz eine neue "Kirche" auf, ihr verweigert hartnäckig JEDGLICHEN ökumenischen Dialog! Also halte Dich gefälligst ein wenig zurück mit Deinen Anschuldigungen!


Ja, ich weiss WIR sind schuld  !
Nein, im Ernst. Deine Vortsellungen bezüglich Differenzen innerhalb von Freien Evangelischen Gemeinden streifen die Realität kaum. Natürlich wird nicht einfach so aus einer Gemeinde ausgetreten, sondern über etwaige Probleme wird zunächst angemessen diskutiert.
Dass wir jeden Dialog hartnäckig verweigern ist kaum haltbar. An einer Predigt  wurde, sofern ich mich recht erinnere, sogar gesagt, dass es das höchste Ziel sei, die Christenheit wieder zu einen!




> Die Position der kath. Kirche zur Frage der Evolution habe ich bereits dargelegt, lies halt ein paar Posts vorher nach.


Du hast zwar geschrieben, was die Katholiken dazu meinen, bist aber auf keines von Trickmasters Argumenten direkt eingegangen.



> Dieser Vers ist in der Tat heikel, hier mal meine Meinung dazu:
> Jesus ging vor der Zeit aus dem Vater hervor. Er ist also Geschöpf. Zwar erstes und vollkommenstes Geschöpf, aber Geschöpf nichtsdestotrotz. Somit ist er Gottes geliebter Sohn, eines Wesens mit dem Vater, aber dennoch von Ihm gezeugt. Daher weiß er, der Sohn, eben nicht alles, was der Vater weiß.





> Auch könnte "auch nicht der Sohn" eher verstärkend gemeint sein, dass also kein Mensch wissen könne, wann denn das Ende der Welt eintreten werde.
> Nur meine Meinung, was das Lehramt dazu sagt, weiß ich nicht, ich mache mich aber mal schlau.


Bitte fass meinen folgenden Kommentar nicht als Beleidigung auf. Ich bin schliesslich nicht dazu da, dir auf die Pelle zu gehen (glaube ich zumindest  ). Dass "auch nicht der Sohn" als von dir beschriebene Verstärkung interpretiert werden soll, halte ich für paradoxen Schwachsinn.
Man kann doch nicht einfach eine klipp und klare Aussage so verbiegen, dass am Ende etwas völlig anderes herauskommt. Das wäre ja in etwa so, wie mein Mathelehrer sagen würde : "In dieser Prüfung hat selbst Hans keine Genügende geschrieben.", dabei aber lediglich unterstreichen will, dass alle ausser Hans ungenügend waren.


----------



## Trickmaster (13. Februar 2006)

Erstens, ich bin Freikirchler. Meine Eltern haben beide Theologie studiert und sind auf den Entschluss gekommen, dass man nur als Adventist nach der Bibel leben kann. Natürlich halte auch ich mich nicht an allem, was die Bibel da uns vorgibt, trotzdem bin ich mir 100%ig sicher, dass die römisch-katholische Kirche das letzte ist (ich war früher auch Katholik).

Die Bibel kann man einfach nicht mit der Wissenschaft unter einem Hut stecken. Wenn ihr den Text auf Seite 86 von mir gelesen hättet würdet ihr wissen warum das nicht geht:
*Die meisten Geschehnisse der Bibel kann man nur glauben, wenn an Wunder glaubt, dass heißt alles was sich nicht an die Gesetze des Universums hält bzw. sie sogar verändern kann und sie erfunden hat.
Jedem von uns ist klar, das ein geteiltes Meer, eine überflutete Erde und 6 Tage lang dauernde Schöpfung nicht nur unsere Vorstellungskraft sprengen sondern sich auch an kein einziges natürliches Gesetz halten. Warum sollte ein Wunder dann noch Spuren auf der Erde hinterlassen, wenn es unrealistisch ist? Was ich sagen will ist, dass ihr nicht beweisen könnt, dass diese Wunder nie geschehen sind, wie auch ich nicht beweisen kann, dass diese Wunder jemals passiert sind. Doch nach dem Stichwort "Welt der Wunder" glaube ich nicht daran, dass alles um uns herum durch Zufall entstanden ist.
Die Bibel kann man wirklich nicht als wissenschaftlich halten, wenn es um die Wunder darin geht, doch in allem anderen hat sie Recht und ist nicht umsonst das Buch der Bücher. Ich selbst glaube an Wunder, schließlich passieren um uns herum unendlich viele unklärbare Dinge.
Fazit: Die Bibel ist nur bedeutungsvoll, wenn man an Gott und (seine) Wunder glaubt. Das wärs soweit von mir.*



> Das würde dich schockieren, nicht wahr?
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nur einen Gott gibt,
> Vater, Sohn und Heiliger Geist gemeinsam dieser Gott sind.
> Und dass der Vater nicht der Sohn ist, der Sohn nicht der Heilige Geist und der Heilige Geist nicht der Vater. Alle drei aber derselbe Gott sind.
> Ein bischen kompliziert zwar, aber damit dürftest du zufrieden sein, stimmts?


Genau das hab ich damit gemeint! Besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können  



> Trotzdem warte ich immer noch auf eine Widerlegung von Trickmasters Argumenten und auf deine und Docs Meinung bezüglich des Verses.


Welcher Vers war es denn nochmal?


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Februar 2006)

aph am 13.02.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 13.02.2006 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, in diese Richtung etwa geht die ganze Argumentation.


----------



## crackajack (14. Februar 2006)

aph am 13.02.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Du bist auf crackajacks Frage nach dem Widerspruch zwischen göttlicher Vorsehung und freiem Willen nicht eingegangen.


Och aph, ich wollte doch alle unbeantworteten Fragen für das "Ende" des threads aufheben, damit ElNonsk zumindest die Chance hat die Punkte die er vorbringen will noch in diesem Jahr zu schaffen.  
Aber nun gut, wenn du schon damit beginnst, schmeiß ich alle Fragen gleich raus.  

Zu obiger Frage: ElNonsk behaart einfach an seiner Illusion von Freiheit, aber ich lass mich gerne mit einer anderslautenden Antwort überraschen  

@ElNonsk oder Doc_Holiday
Nun zu den Fragen:


			
				crackajack am 27.01.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *1* Wenn Gott existiert, wieso gibt es soviele "falsche" Glaubensrichtungen?
> 
> *2* Wieso sind die regional so zusammenhängend entstanden? Wenn es nur einen richtigen Gott gäben würde, müsste er nicht überall derselbe Gott sein?
> 
> ...





			
				crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *5* Kannst du dir unendlichen Raum vorstellen oder hört das Universum bei dir bei einer Mauer auf?
> Achso, nennen wir die Mauer einfach Gott.


Hier ging es um: wenn man sich unendliche Ketten nicht vorstellen kann, dann muss man an den Beginn der Kette Gott stellen.
Daher hab ich imo etwas ähnliches gefragt.



			
				crackajack am 27.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 27.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut, ist keine Frage, aber da folgt doch noch was......



			
				crackajack am 19.01.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.01.2006 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				crackajack am 09.02.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> im alten Testament steht 5 Mos 14:
> unrein, unrein und immer wieder unrein
> http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/05.5-mose/14.html
> 
> ...


11: Wie ist jetzt dieser Übergang von
die Alten behaaren auf überlieferte Hygienevorschriften zu
alles ist rein zu verstehen?


Trickmaster hat versucht zu antworten.....


			
				Trickmaster am 09.02.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Im neuen Testament: Mk 7,18
> > Er antwortete ihnen: Begreift auch ihr nicht? Seht ihr nicht ein, dass das, was von außen in den Menschen hineinkommt, ihn nicht unrein machen kann?
> > Denn es gelangt ja nicht in sein Herz, sondern in den Magen und wird wieder ausgeschieden. *Damit erklärte Jesus alle Speisen für rein*.
> 
> ...


.......aber irgendwie am Ziel vorbeigeschoßen, denn:
Blöderweise steht kein Wort über Affenfleisch im AT......  

Außerdem ging es mir da eig. mehr darum ob das AT ohne das NT wertlos ist? (siehe Frage 10)



			
				ElNonsk am 12.02.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bist du den nicht gleich konsequent und fasst alles in einer Frage zusammen: Warum lässt Gott das Böse zu?
> 1. Antwort: Ich könnte jetzt auch einfach schreiben: "Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich." Aber damit wärst du (und ehrlicherweise auch ich *g*) nicht zufrieden. Folglich:
> 2. Antwort: "Weil er dem Menschen Entscheidungsfreiheit zugesteht."
> Ich persönlich kann hinter einem Gott, der den Menschen keine Entscheidungsfreiheit ließe, nicht viel Sinn sehen. Wir wären ja nichts anderes als Zinnsoldaten, die nicht selbst handeln sondern von außen bewegt würden. Wir wären nichts anderes als Spielzeug mit dem Gott "spielt". Was sollte aber Gott dazu bewegen, zu "spielen" (abgesehen davon, dass wir schon wieder ganz tief im Antropomorphismus stecken, der, wie ich bereits sagte, nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun hat)?



Ich sehe zwischen beiden Antworten nicht den Riesenunterschied, da deine Antwort 2 mit einer von mir sowie von dir unbeantwortbaren Frage endet, die eig. nur wieder zu Antwort 1 führt.

Aber nochmal:
Wenn Gott uns nach einem grandios ausgeklügelten Masterplan erschaffen hat, dabei die Evolution vorhergesehen hat, all ihre "Fehler" und eig. von Anfang an alles perfekt erschaffen hätte können.....

Wie soll man denn das sonst verstehen außer mit: Gott spielt mit uns..... oder Gott ist Sadist wie schon vorher provokant gefragt.

du meinst (?):
Der Mensch ist aber frei falsche und richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen....
ich frage deshalb:
*12* Heißt das jetzt Gott lässt uns falsche Wege einschlagen, weil er weiß das die Menschheit früher oder später sowieso den richtigen Pfad finden wird?
Und aph, drunkenmonkey und ich sehen da einen Widerspruch zu soetwas wie freien Willen. Also überrasch mich mit einer wirklichen Antwort.

Edit:


			
				crackajack am 07.02.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach deiner Logik hat Gott bereits vorher gewusst........ dass die Menschen Jesus umbringen werden und ich das dann als Selbstmord auslege (weil Dreifaltigkeit)


Also Gott und Jesus sind allwissend.(?)
Das heißt Jesus wußte bereits bevor er seine Apostel um sich scharte, Wunder vollbrachte usw. dass er sterben/gekreuzigt werden würde und hat nichts dagegen gemacht, da er durch seinen Tod und die nachhergehende Aufersteheung (*hüstel*) die Befreiung der Menschen verfolgte?
*13* Das ist doch Selbstmordattentätertum wie heutzutage bei einigen fehlgeleiteten Moslems, oder nicht?
Da finde ich die Abstufungen der Trinität von mercury123/Trickmaster nachvollziehbarer, da dann kein Problem auftritt.


----------



## aph (14. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 14.02.2006 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Och aph, ich wollte doch alle unbeantworteten Fragen für das "Ende" des threads aufheben



Es gibt kein Ende dieses Threads, weil die Kausalitätskette nicht endlich ist. 

Aber ich find's interessant, dass du solch eine Liste unbeantworteter Fragen führst.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 13.02.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 13.02.2006 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, und welcher Sekte sollten die Katholiken angehören? Es gibt Strömungen und Richtungen innerhalb es Katholizismus, richtig, vereinfacht z.B. konservative und progressive Kräfte; verschiedene Gruppen wie das Opus Dei oder die Legionäre Christi usw. Aber sie alle sind ausnahmslos katholisch. Gruppen wie die Pius X.- Bruderschaft gehören nicht dazu sondern sind schismatisch.
Ich bezog mich mit den Glaubenswahrheiten auf die Frage nach der Trinität, nicht der Exegese. Diese hat sich in der Tat immer wieder gewandelt zu der Wissenschaft, die sie heute ist. Man lernt ja dazu- sogar Mutter Kirche bewegt sich.



> IHR macht doch bei jeder (Glaubens-)Differenz eine neue "Kirche" auf, ihr verweigert hartnäckig JEDGLICHEN ökumenischen Dialog! Also halte Dich gefälligst ein wenig zurück mit Deinen Anschuldigungen!





> Ja, ich weiss WIR sind schuld  !
> Nein, im Ernst. Deine Vortsellungen bezüglich Differenzen innerhalb von Freien Evangelischen Gemeinden streifen die Realität kaum. Natürlich wird nicht einfach so aus einer Gemeinde ausgetreten, sondern über etwaige Probleme wird zunächst angemessen diskutiert.
> Dass wir jeden Dialog hartnäckig verweigern ist kaum haltbar. An einer Predigt  wurde, sofern ich mich recht erinnere, sogar gesagt, dass es das höchste Ziel sei, die Christenheit wieder zu einen!


Okay, man sucht die Debatte. Und wenn es damit nicht getan ist? Wird der Konflikt ausgehalten oder spaltet man sich dann ab/auf? 
Wie könnt ihr denn die Einigung der Christen fordern, ohne euch selbst sicher zu sein, was ihr wollt? Wenn jede Gemeinde potentiell die Möglichkeit hat, "ihre" Glaubenswahrheiten zu verkünden?



> Die Position der kath. Kirche zur Frage der Evolution habe ich bereits dargelegt, lies halt ein paar Posts vorher nach.





> Du hast zwar geschrieben, was die Katholiken dazu meinen, bist aber auf keines von Trickmasters Argumenten direkt eingegangen.


Ohne allzu arrogant klingen zu wollen: Argumentationen mit einem Kreationisten führen ja auch zu nichts... 



> Dieser Vers ist in der Tat heikel, hier mal meine Meinung dazu:
> Jesus ging vor der Zeit aus dem Vater hervor. Er ist also Geschöpf. Zwar erstes und vollkommenstes Geschöpf, aber Geschöpf nichtsdestotrotz. Somit ist er Gottes geliebter Sohn, eines Wesens mit dem Vater, aber dennoch von Ihm gezeugt. Daher weiß er, der Sohn, eben nicht alles, was der Vater weiß.


Auch könnte "auch nicht der Sohn" eher verstärkend gemeint sein, dass also kein Mensch wissen könne, wann denn das Ende der Welt eintreten werde.
Nur meine Meinung, was das Lehramt dazu sagt, weiß ich nicht, ich mache mich aber mal schlau. 
[/quote] 


> Bitte fass meinen folgenden Kommentar nicht als Beleidigung auf. Ich bin schliesslich nicht dazu da, dir auf die Pelle zu gehen (glaube ich zumindest  ). Dass "auch nicht der Sohn" als von dir beschriebene Verstärkung interpretiert werden soll, halte ich für paradoxen Schwachsinn.
> Man kann doch nicht einfach eine klipp und klare Aussage so verbiegen, dass am Ende etwas völlig anderes herauskommt. Das wäre ja in etwa so, wie mein Mathelehrer sagen würde : "In dieser Prüfung hat selbst Hans keine Genügende geschrieben.", dabei aber lediglich unterstreichen will, dass alle ausser Hans ungenügend waren.


Welchen Schluss ziehst Du aus dieser Bibelstelle? Die Trinität zu leugen ist keine Option, dazu sprechen zu viele andere Verse der Schrift eine zu deutliche Sprache (Prolog des Johannes-Evangeliums z.B.). Nochmal: Ich bin kein Exeget oder Pneumatologe, ich muss mich erst schlau machen, wie die (eine?) lehramtliche Meinung dazu aussieht.


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Februar 2006)

Da du ja meine Antwort auch ziemlich hm, sagen wir mal "prägnant" beantwortest, mache ich mal dasselbe   




			
				crackajack am 27.01.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *1* Wenn Gott existiert, wieso gibt es soviele "falsche" Glaubensrichtungen?


a) Gott hat den Menschen den Menschen mit freiem Willen geschaffen. Ergo kann sich der Mensch für oder gegen ihn entscheiden (damit wäre mal das Verhältnis des Christentum zum Atheismus geklärt, der im Grunde, auch wenn es die Atheisten nicht wahrhaben wollen, nichts anderes als eine Religion ist   )
b) Aus diesem Post entnehme ich, dass du alle übrigen Religionen neben dem Christentum für völlig falsch hälst bzw. dass das Christentum alle anderen Religionen so sehe. Das dem nichts so ist, kann ich dir ganz einfach beweisen.
Ich zitiere dazu einfach einige Erklärung über das Verhältnis der Kirche zu nichtchristlichen Religionen des 2. Vatikanische Konzil:
"In unserer Zeit, da sich das Menschengeschlecht von Tag zu Tag enger zusammenschließt und die Beziehungen unter den verschiedenen Völkern sich mehren, erwägt die Kirche mit um so größerer Aufmerksamkeit, in welchem Verhältnis sie zu den nichtchristlichen Religionen steht. Gemäß ihrer Aufgabe, Einheit und Liebe unter den Menschen und damit auch unter den Völkern zu fördern, faßt sie vor allem das ins Auge, was den Menschen gemeinsam ist und sie zur Gemeinschaft untereinander führt. Alle Völker sind ja eine einzige Gemeinschaft, sie haben denselben Ursprung, da Gott das ganze Menschengeschlecht auf dem gesamten Erdkreis wohnen ließ; auch haben sie Gott als ein und dasselbe letzte Ziel. Seine Vorsehung, die Bezeugung seiner Güte und seine Heilsratschlüsse erstrecken sich auf alle Menschen [...]
Die Menschen erwarten von den verschiedenen Religionen Antwort auf die ungelösten Rätsel des menschlichen Daseins, die heute wie von je die Herzen der Menschen im tiefsten bewegen: Was ist der Mensch? Was ist Sinn und Ziel unseres Lebens? Was ist das Gute, was die Sünde? Woher kommt das Leid, und welchen Sinn hat es? Was ist der Weg zum wahren Glück? Was ist der Tod, das Gericht und die Vergeltung nach dem Tode? Und schließlich: Was ist jenes letzte und unsagbare Geheimnis unserer Existenz, aus dem wir kommen und wohin wir gehen?"

" [...] So erforschen im Hinduismus die Menschen das göttliche Geheimnis und bringen es in einem unerschöpflichen Reichtum von Mythen und in tiefdringenden philosophischen Versuchen zum Ausdruck und suchen durch asketische Lebensformen oder tiefe Meditation oder liebend-vertrauende Zuflucht zu Gott Befreiung von der Enge und Beschränktheit unserer Lage. In den verschiedenen Formen des Buddhismus wird das radikale Ungenügen der veränderlichen Welt anerkannt und ein Weg gelehrt, auf dem die Menschen mit frommem und vertrauendem Sinn entweder den Zustand vollkommener Befreiung zu erreichen oder - sei es durch eigene Bemühung, sei es vermittels höherer Hilfe - zur höchsten Erleuchtung zu gelangen vermögen. [...]
Die katholische Kirche lehnt nichts von alledem ab, was in diesen Religionen wahr und heilig ist. Mit aufrichtigem Ernst betrachtet sie jene Handlungs- und Lebensweisen, jene Vorschriften und Lehren, die zwar in manchem von dem abweichen, was sie selber für wahr hält und lehrt, doch nicht selten einen Strahl jener Wahrheit erkennen lassen, die alle Menschen erleuchtet. Unablässig aber verkündet sie und muß sie verkündigen Christus, der ist "der Weg, die Wahrheit und das Leben" (Joh 14,6), in dem die Menschen die Fülle des religiösen Lebens finden, in dem Gott alles mit sich versöhnt hat. Deshalb mahnt sie ihre Söhne, daß sie mit KIugheit und Liebe, durch Gespräch und Zusammenarbeit mit den Bekennern anderer Religionen sowie durch ihr Zeugnis des christlichen Glaubens und Lebens jene geistlichen und sittlichen Güter und auch die sozial-kulturellen Werte, die sich bei ihnen finden, anerkennen, wahren und fördern."

"Mit Hochachtung betrachtet die Kirche auch die Muslim, die den alleinigen Gott anbeten, den lebendigen und in sich seienden, barmherzigen und allmächtigen, den Schöpfer Himmels und der Erde, der zu den Menschen gesprochen hat. [...]"

"Bei ihrer Besinnung auf das Geheimnis der Kirche gedenkt die Heilige Synode des Bandes, wodurch das Volk des Neuen Bundes mit dem Stamme Abrahams geistlich verbunden ist. [...]"

Hm, ich bin wohl doch nicht so "prägnant", wie ich sein wollte   

Vollständiger Text:
http://www.vatican.va/archive/hist_councils/ii_vatican_council/documents/vat-ii_decl_19651028_nostra-aetate_en.html



> *2* Wieso sind die regional so zusammenhängend entstanden? Wenn es nur einen richtigen Gott gäben würde, müsste er nicht überall derselbe Gott sein?


Siehe oben.



> *3* Ist Gott Rassist, weil er so Abgrenzungen in der Menschheit zulässt?


Hängt wieder mit der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Menschen zusammen. Also:
Siehe oben    (na also, jetzt wird es ja noch was mit der Prägnanz *g*)


> *4* Und was macht der Mensch wenn mal Außerirdische mit ihren "richtigen" Religionen vorbeischauen oder wir extraterrestrisches Leben finden?.....außerirdisches Leben ist ja mehr als wahrscheinlich und wenn dann die Figuren vor uns stehen, werden einige ihr "kann nichts größeres gedacht" werden sehr schnell überdenken müssen.


[/quote]
Also jetzt kommt schon wieder dieser "Schmarrn" mit den Außerirdischen. Ich sagte doch bereits, dass dies alles nur Spekulation ist.
Aber ok machen wir mit dieser Argumentationsstrategie weiter und nehmen wir mal an, dass es Außerirdische wirklich gibt (und dass es nicht nur Würmer sind, die nicht "denken" können    -> wären ja auch Außerirdische) . Was wenn nun diese Außerirdischen an denselben Gott wie wir glauben? Wäre dann die Existenz Gottes für euch eher bewiesen?   
Wie ihr seht, beißt ihr euch mit solchen Argumentationsversuchen selbst in den Schwanz.


			
				crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst dir trotzdem vorstellen, dass das Universum durch eine unendliche Kausalitätskette "entstanden" (?) ist, aber du würdest dann (und genau das habe ich ja zuvor mit Kants dritter Antinomie gezeigt) gegen die Vernunft handeln. Und ihr wollt ja, anders als mercury123 und Trickmaster, das Thema mit der Vernunft angehen  



			
				crackajack am 27.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 27.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, da folgt noch was   
Aber, wie ich bereits sagte. Hier brauche ich schon eine Basis. Du lieferst mir diese Basis (wahrscheinlich auch nur um zu provozieren   ) aber z. B. aph oder auch SolidusDave (übrigens, was ist eigentlich mit TheSinner los) und Konsorten haben dies nicht getan. Ich müsste also im gleichen Thread einmal auf einer Ebene ohne Basis und auf einer anderen Ebene mit Basis argumentieren und dabei auch noch verhindern, dass sich diese beiden Ebenen überschneiden. Das traue ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht zu. Aber bitte, wer glaubt dies zu können, soll es ruhig versuchen.
Um dich aber trotzdem zufriedenzustellen: Ich werde später auf deine Frage doch noch eingehen.
Bis auf weiteres kannst du sie ja auf deiner Liste lassen


----------



## ElNonsk (15. Februar 2006)

> crackajack am 19.01.2006 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Wozu diese Frage, wenn ich doch selbst geschrieben habe, dass ich mit Freieheit nicht Körperbeherrschung meinte? Übrigens: Welche Beziehung besteht für dich zwischen *Schachspielen* und *"Körperbehrrschung"*
(ich habe es absichtlich noch fett gemacht, um dir die beiden Begriffe noch einmal vor Augen zu führen *g) Normalerweise denke ich da eher an Zen-Meister. hmm


> *8* ....für dich ist der Geist/ die Seele etwas vom Körper unabhängiges.(?)
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich dieser Argumentation folgen würde, könntest du ja gleich behaupten, dass ich, da ich ja "Freiheit", besitze, die Möglichkeit habe, 50 m hoch zu springen oder 150km in einer Sekunde zurückzulegen.
> > Dein Satz bezüglich Gott trifft es schon eher. Aber auch hier findet sich ein Fehler. Ich selbst betone ja die Entscheidungsfreiheit, also auch die Freiheit sich für oder gegen Gott entscheiden zu können. Du aber behauptest der Glaube an Gott sei vorprogrammiert. Wieder so eine abstruse Vorstellung, die auch ziemlich nach Sekte riecht, wonach es nur ein paar "Auserwählte" gibt, die zu Gott kommen können, während die anderen von vornherein "verloren" sind.


Achtung: Riesenfehler in Sicht!  
Du setzt "Geist" mit Vernunft/Verstand gleich. Gleichzeitig ist für dich die Seele und die Vernunft des Menschen dasselbe.
Für uns (kath. ?) Christen gilt aber: Vernunft != Seele
Und seit wann bitteschön ist die Seele im Christentum an den Körper gebunden. Wenn wir sterben, müsste die Seele dann ja ebenfalls sterben. Also nix mit Auferstehung. Was hat das also mit dem Christentum zu tun?  
Auch die Vernunft (die nicht mit der Seele gleichzusetzen ist !) hat eher wenig mit dem Körper zu tun, auch wenn sie nicht ganz unabhängig ist. Du sprichst hier schon wieder den Materialismus an, wonach der Mensch nicht mehr als Materie ist. Da aber weder du noch aph noch sonst jemand, der sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligt hat, geschafft haben, die Gegenargumenten, die Meinereiner gegen den Materialismus vorgebracht hat, zu widerlegen, ist deine (indirekt wiederkehrende?) Behauptung wieder, wie sollte es anders sein    (nimm es nicht so ernst *g*), unvernünftig.



> Das du lediglich dem Satz mit Gott etwas abgewinnen wirst können, war schon vorher klar.
> Also du hast dich für Gott entschieden, aber zwingst niemanden anders an Gott zu glauben.
> *9* Also eig. hat dann jeder der sich gegen den Glauben an Gott entschieden hat, falsch entschieden und du tolerierst das? (akzeptierst es?) Auch wenn die Leute Probleme im Himmel bekommen werden?


Klare Antwort: Ja, er hat sich falsch entschieden. Das toleriere ich, auch wenn ich (wenn es der Betreffende will bzw. wenn er das Thema selbst zur Sprache bringt) versuche, ihn zu überzeugen, dass er falsch liegt. Ich werde ihn aber ganz sicher nicht zwingen, denn dann würde ich ja gegen die Grundsätze meiner eigenen Religion verstoßen.



> Für mich unterliegen Geist *und* Körper, aber den Limitierungen derselben Materie.
> Dich zwingt dein Hirn an Gott zu glauben und andere zwingt es nicht an ihn zu glauben, da ist in meinen Augen keine Entscheidung.
> Weiters glaube ich nicht, dass die Menschheit in Auserwählte oder Verlorene unterteilt ist. Wenn es keinen Gott gibt, ist jeder Mensch "nur" Mensch (oder eben Teil des gesamten Materiehaufens).
> Erst wenn es einen Gott gibt, gibt es von vornherein (natürlich meine unfrei Meinung vorausgesetzt) die Auserwählten und die Verlorenen bzw. (wenn man Freiheit voraussetzt) überhaupt Auserwählte und Verlorene und das ist imo "fataler" wie meine Ansichten das mit dem Tod das Ende meines Seins eintritt bzw. auch das ich (wir) unfrei bin.


[/quote]
Siehe oben!  


> crackajack am 09.02.2006 09:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mache ich jetzt alles in einem Rutsch   
1. Dich stört eine bestimmte Stelle des AT. Wie kannst du nun behaupten, dass das ganze AT (in dem es wahrlich nicht nur um "unreine" Speißen geht *gg*) "in die Tonne zu treten" sei?
2. Im Zweifelsfall gilt für den kath. Christen immer, was Jesus gesagt hat. Du hättest dir deine Argumentation auch einfacher machen können: Jesus hatte ja von "der Wange hinhalten" gesprochen, was wohl kaum etwas mit dem altestamentlichen "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" zu tun hat. Wie immer gilt: Jesus hat Vorrang!  



> ElNonsk am 12.02.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
1. Irgendwie hast du einen falschen Begriff von der Schöpfung. Wenn die Dinosaurier (endlich sind wir bei meinem Lieblingsthema   ) ausgestorben sind, so bedeutet, dass noch lange nicht, dass sie ein "Fehler" (sofern du unter Fehler etwas Negatives verstehst) waren. Du machst hier eine subjektive Bewertung.
2. Gott lässt den Menschen die Entscheidungsfreiheit, weil alles andere keinen Sinn hätte (siehe Beispiel Zinnsoldaten).
3. Da hat wohl jemand noch nie das NT gelesen   
Weshalb glaubst du, hat denn Jesus "Blut geschwitzt" und seinen Vater darum Gebeten den "Kelch verübergehen zu lassen" aber schließlich doch den Willen des Vaters geschehen lassen? Weil er wusste, was ihm bevorstand. Dies tat er, um uns von unseren Sünden zu befreien.
Und was dies mit den moslemischen Selbstmordattentätern zu tun hat, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hat er etwa irgend jemanden umgebracht, als er starb? Also


----------



## crackajack (15. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.02.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Da du ja meine Antwort auch ziemlich hm, sagen wir mal "prägnant" beantwortest, mache ich mal dasselbe


Wenn dir zu irgendeiner Frage deinerseits eine Antwort meinerseits zu kurz war oder nicht zufriedenstellend, kannst du gerne nachhaken.  



> crackajack am 27.01.2006 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich Atheist für dich?
Ich glaube ja an meine Version von Gott, nur hat die soweit ich deinen Standpunkt verstehe bzw. den Religionsunterricht in Erinnerung behalten habe, nicht wirklich viel mit dem christlichen Gott bzw. philosophsichen Gott oder was auch immer, zu tun. Aber was Gott ist, gedenkst du ja später zu klären. (siehe unten)
Vielleicht kann ich mich dann Atheist, Agnostiker oder Theist nennen. Momentan würde ich mich nirgendwo richtig wohl fühlen.   


> b) Aus diesem Post entnehme ich, dass du alle übrigen Religionen neben dem Christentum für völlig falsch hälst


Nö, darum ist das falsch ja in " ".
Selbst Scientology, Zeugen Jehovas und ähnliches halte ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad für "sinnvoll".


> bzw. dass das Christentum alle anderen Religionen so sehe.


Sagst du das jetzt bitte auch Doc_Holiday. Der hat da als Christ glaube ich etwas abweichende Meinung dazu, wenn man seine letzten gegenüber Andersgläubige gerichtete posts ansieht.


> Das dem nichts so ist, kann ich dir ganz einfach beweisen.
> Vollständiger Text:
> http://www.vatican.va/archive/hist_...ts/vat-ii_decl_19651028_nostra-aetate_en.html


Bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, das katholisch doch "für alle gültig" heißt.....
Das außer dem Buddhismus jede Religion einen Alleinanspruch auf vollkommene Richtigkeit erhebt, ist doch Tatsache. Das die großen Religionen einen "Nichtangriffspakt" (ich tolerier dich, wenn du mich tolerierst) abgeschlossen haben ändert daran ja nicht viel. (sorry für prägnant  )


> > *2* Wieso sind die regional so zusammenhängend entstanden? Wenn es nur einen richtigen Gott gäben würde, müsste er nicht überall derselbe Gott sein?
> 
> 
> Siehe oben.


Was sehe ich oben?
Das die Katholiken "falschen" Glauben akzeptieren. OK
Aber wenn es nur einen "richtigen" wahren Gott gibt, wieso hat er sich nur im arabischen Raum "gezeigt". Wieso hat er die Indianer oder die Aborigines in Ruhe gelassen? (Achtung! ich nix Ahnung, ob die irgendeinen vergleichbaren Götterglauben haben)


> > *4* Und was macht der Mensch wenn mal Außerirdische mit ihren "richtigen" Religionen vorbeischauen oder wir extraterrestrisches Leben finden?.....außerirdisches Leben ist ja mehr als wahrscheinlich und wenn dann die Figuren vor uns stehen, werden einige ihr "kann nichts größeres gedacht" werden sehr schnell überdenken müssen.
> 
> 
> Also jetzt kommt schon wieder dieser "Schmarrn" mit den Außerirdischen. Ich sagte doch bereits, dass dies alles nur Spekulation ist.


schon wieder?
Wir haben über künstlich erschaffenes intelligentes Leben (Maschinen) mit "freiem" Willen gesprochen, das imo sicherlich in Zukunft gleichwertig wie die Kröne der Schopfung sein wird.


> Aber ok machen wir mit dieser Argumentationsstrategie weiter und nehmen wir mal an, dass es Außerirdische wirklich gibt (und dass es nicht nur Würmer sind, die nicht "denken" können    -> wären ja auch Außerirdische) . Was wenn nun diese Außerirdischen an denselben Gott wie wir glauben? Wäre dann die Existenz Gottes für euch eher bewiesen?
> Wie ihr seht, beißt ihr euch mit solchen Argumentationsversuchen selbst in den Schwanz.


Zugegeben Ist Spekulation, aber ich glaube das wenn die mal vorbeigucken, dass sie nicht unbedingt gleiche Religionen im Gepäck haben werden.
Das da Gott auch vorkommen wird, halte ich auch für sicher. Aber derselbe?
Außerdem die Anzahl der Gläubigen beweist ja nicht die Richtigkeit des Glaubens.


> crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit ich mir die unendliche Kausalitätskette nicht vorstellen könnte, müsste ich zuerst einmal wissen was Zeit ist. (Trickmaster hat da schon etwas gebracht)
Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt nicht definitiv antworten. Beides ist möglich. Ich schließe im Prinzip ja auch gar nicht die Gottvariante aus. Problematisch ist dann wiederum nur wer hat Gott erschaffen. Also für mich zufriedenstellend kann ich nichts beantworten.
Aber wie sieht es jetzt mit deiner Vorstellungskraft für unendlichen Raum aus?


> crackajack am 27.01.2006 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich provozier doch nicht. *unschuldig dreinschau* Nee ernsthaft, ich glaube an mehrere Wirkursachen. Aber richtig definieren kann ich nicht was ich mir drunter vorstelle. siehe oben





> aber z. B. aph oder auch SolidusDave (übrigens, was ist eigentlich mit TheSinner los) und Konsorten haben dies nicht getan.


Müssen alle über ihren Schatten springen und dir die Basis liefern oder reiche ich allein nicht. 


> Ich müsste also im gleichen Thread einmal auf einer Ebene ohne Basis und auf einer anderen Ebene mit Basis argumentieren und dabei auch noch verhindern, dass sich diese beiden Ebenen überschneiden.Um dich aber trotzdem zufriedenzustellen: Ich werde später auf deine Frage doch noch eingehen.


auf verschieden Ebenen diskutieren........
Na aber hallo, da bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## crackajack (15. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.02.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 19.01.2006 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die körperlichen Beispiele haben dir ja nicht zugesagt, deshalb kam ein rein geistiger "Sport", der allein durch materielle Grenzen limitiert wird.
Genauso wie ich mich nicht frei dazu entscheiden kann an Gott zu glauben.
Aber nunja du scheinst ja deinen Freiheitsgedanken nicht aufgeben zu wollen bzw. kommst nicht dahinter was ich eig. von dir will.


> > *8* ....für dich ist der Geist/ die Seele etwas vom Körper unabhängiges.(?)
> >
> >
> > > Wenn ich dieser Argumentation folgen würde, könntest du ja gleich behaupten, dass ich, da ich ja "Freiheit", besitze, die Möglichkeit habe, 50 m hoch zu springen oder 150km in einer Sekunde zurückzulegen.
> ...


Jup





> Du sprichst hier schon wieder den Materialismus an, wonach der Mensch nicht mehr als Materie ist. Da aber weder du noch aph noch sonst jemand, der sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligt hat, geschafft haben, die Gegenargumenten, die Meinereiner gegen den Materialismus vorgebracht hat, zu widerlegen, ist deine (indirekt wiederkehrende?) Behauptung wieder, wie sollte es anders sein    (nimm es nicht so ernst *g*), unvernünftig.


Die Gegenargumente hab ich dann wohl nicht verstanden.......
Was solls, ich nehme es eh nicht ernst.  
(Meinereiner hat mir lediglich klargemacht das der Mensch und seine "Funktionen" nicht vollständig erklärt werden können.)



			
				crackajack am 09.02.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > > im alten Testament steht 5 Mos 14:
> > > unrein, unrein und immer wieder unrein
> > > http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/05.5-mose/14.html
> > >
> ...


[/quote]
Du hast doch vorher schon erkannt das ich gerne mal provoziere. Hier selbiges. Die mildere Variante der Frage steht doch auch da (AT ohne NT wertlos)
das blöde ist nur ich habe die Bibel nie gelesen. Dann bringt einer irgendeine Bibelstelle. Ich nehm die Bibel zur Hand und das erste was ich finde ist ein Widerspruch bzw . eine Berichtigung.

Um was ging es den sonst ,wenn nicht um Futter?
im AT werden ein Haufen Tiere aufgezählt die unrein sind
im NT sagt Jesus: "Is nich, die Teile sind jammiejammie und glaubt den Humbug besser nicht"  

Die Frage die sich mir daher insgesamt stellt ist dann: Sollte die Bibel nicht mal "übersetzt" werden? Die Kirche glaubt doch nicht ersnthaft daran das der durchschnittliche Mensch sich die Geschichte durchliest und dann vorne und hinten (richtig=im Sinne der Kirche)interpretieren beginnt.


> > 2. Im Zweifelsfall gilt für den kath. Christen immer, was Jesus gesagt hat. Du hättest dir deine Argumentation auch einfacher machen können: Jesus hatte ja von "der Wange hinhalten" gesprochen, was wohl kaum etwas mit dem altestamentlichen "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" zu tun hat. Wie immer gilt: Jesus hat Vorrang!


Da gibt es sicher Tausende Beispiele die ich finden könnte, aber wie gesagt, das entstand aus dem thread heraus.


> > ElNonsk am 12.02.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


für mich ist *nichts* ein Fehler/negativ
z.B. Falls die Menschheit morgen austirbt (selbst verursacht oder auch nicht) wäre es
-der Natur egal
-dem Universum egal
-der Zeit egal
-dem Raum egal
-dem Nichts egal
-Gott egal  
Nur die Christen würden raunzen. Geht aber nicht weil sie ja alle tot sind.   


> 2. Gott lässt den Menschen die Entscheidungsfreiheit, weil alles andere keinen Sinn hätte (siehe Beispiel Zinnsoldaten).
> 3. Weshalb glaubst du, hat denn Jesus "Blut geschwitzt" und seinen Vater darum Gebeten den "Kelch verübergehen zu lassen" aber schließlich doch den Willen des Vaters geschehen lassen?


Blöde Frage: Führt Jesus mit Gott Selbstgespräche??? 





> Weil er wusste, was ihm bevorstand. Dies tat er, um uns von unseren Sünden zu befreien.
> Und was dies mit den moslemischen Selbstmordattentätern zu tun hat, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hat er etwa irgend jemanden umgebracht, als er starb? Also


Okok, so war es sicher nicht gemeint, aber er hat "ähnliche" Ziele verfolgt.
Mir ging es hier eher um die Kirche lehnt Selbstmord ab und da Jesus = Gott = allwissend ist und daher weiß das er sterben wird, dass das dann für mich eine Art Selbstmord ist.

PS 
das richtige quoten strengt an *grummel*

Edit:
Ist Frage 12 jetzt beantwortet?
Bzw. der Widerspruch göttliche Vorsehung für alles und menschlicher freier Wille?


----------



## Meinereiner (15. Februar 2006)

@crackajack und ElNonsk

Hmm, vielleicht sollten wir, anstatt zu sagen, wir hätten die _Freiheit_, an Gott zu glauben, besser sagen, wir hätten die _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben.

Diese Formulierung schafft eine große Problematik aus dem Weg: wir wissen zwar nicht, ob wir _frei_ sind, an Gott zu glauben oder nicht, aber wir wissen, dass wir die _Fähigkeit_ haben, an Gott zu glauben oder nicht (ob dieser Glaube nun unsere eigene Entscheidung ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle).

Ergo: Gott hat den Menschen die _Fähigkeit_ gegeben, an ihn zu glauben oder nicht. „Freiheit“ ist hier ein zu schwieriger Begriff (wir sind in letzter Instanz noch immer Gefangene unserer Sprache und damit unseres Denkens).


----------



## aph (15. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 15.02.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber weder du noch aph noch sonst jemand, der sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligt hat, geschafft haben, die Gegenargumenten, die Meinereiner gegen den Materialismus vorgebracht hat, zu widerlegen, ist deine (indirekt wiederkehrende?) Behauptung wieder, wie sollte es anders sein    (nimm es nicht so ernst *g*), unvernünftig.



Sag doch einfach: Alle die anderer Meinung sind, sind nur zu blöde.

Ich könnte mich genauso hinstellen und sagen: Du hast dies und das nicht entkräftet und argumentierst daher unvernünftig. Ich bitte dich zugunsten eines weiterhin fruchtbaren Dialogs, solche Herabsetzungen, die auf rein subjektiven Einschätzungen, was Vernunft sei, beruhen, künftig zu unterlassen.


----------



## mercury123 (16. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 15.02.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, und welcher Sekte sollten die Katholiken angehören? Es gibt Strömungen und Richtungen innerhalb es Katholizismus, richtig, vereinfacht z.B. konservative und progressive Kräfte; verschiedene Gruppen wie das Opus Dei oder die Legionäre Christi usw. Aber sie alle sind ausnahmslos katholisch. Gruppen wie die Pius X.- Bruderschaft gehören nicht dazu sondern sind schismatisch.
> Ich bezog mich mit den Glaubenswahrheiten auf die Frage nach der Trinität, nicht der Exegese.


Die Antwort auf deine erste Frage ist einfach, sie alle gehören der Sekte des Katholizismus an. Da die Katholiken ja, meines Wissens nach glauben, dass ihre "eine apostolische Kirche", die einzige ist, welche selig macht.
Oder täusche ich mich da?
Jetzt zur Trinität, glaubst nicht an die klassische Dreieingkeitslehre, oder wie sonst kann ich mir dein Missfallen erklären?



> Diese hat sich in der Tat immer wieder gewandelt zu der Wissenschaft, die sie heute ist. Man lernt ja dazu- sogar Mutter Kirche bewegt sich.


Hehe, das kannst du laut sagen! Wobei aus diesen Anpassungen sicher auch paradoxe Dinge resultieren. Sicherlich gab es im Lauf der Zeit viele Lehren des Vatikan, die sich radikal wiedersprechen.



> Okay, man sucht die Debatte. Und wenn es damit nicht getan ist? Wird der Konflikt ausgehalten oder spaltet man sich dann ab/auf?
> Wie könnt ihr denn die Einigung der Christen fordern, ohne euch selbst sicher zu sein, was ihr wollt? Wenn jede Gemeinde potentiell die Möglichkeit hat, "ihre" Glaubenswahrheiten zu verkünden?


Dazu muss man sich tatsächlich irgendwann, irgendwie einig werden. Dialog heisst das Zauberwort.


> Ohne allzu arrogant klingen zu wollen: Argumentationen mit einem Kreationisten führen ja auch zu nichts...


Das klingt tatsächlich etwas eigen und es ist auch falsch. Überleg mal warum ich eigentlich Kreationist bin. Nun, die Antwort ist simpel, weil meine Eltern mich so erzogen haben. Wären sie stattdessen Islamisten würde ich heute wahrscheinlich auch zu den 1,2 Milliarden Korananhängern zählen. Oder wenn vom sie Katholizismus überzeugt gewesen wären würde das Gleiche vermutlich auch für mich gelten. 
Dies weil ich noch realativ jung bin und gerade erst begonnen habe meinen Glauben gründlich zu überdenken. Aber selbst wenn ich schon einen langen weissen Bart hätte, dürfte man nicht so denken. Denn du übersiehst wohl, dass die Kreationisten keine Klone sind und folglich nicht alle in den einen Topf passen.



> Welchen Schluss ziehst Du aus dieser Bibelstelle? Die Trinität zu leugen ist keine Option, dazu sprechen zu viele andere Verse der Schrift eine zu deutliche Sprache (Prolog des Johannes-Evangeliums z.B.). Nochmal: Ich bin kein Exeget oder Pneumatologe, ich muss mich erst schlau machen, wie die (eine?) lehramtliche Meinung dazu aussieht.


Ich ziehe den Schluss, dass Jesus dieses Datum nicht weiss, denn so steht es für jeden klar und deutlich, schwarz auf weiss. Was das jetzt im Bezug auf die Trinität heisst, ist für einen Leien eher schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 16.02.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 15.02.2006 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die kath. Kirche ist keine Sekte. Diesen "Status" hatte sie in ihrer Frühzeit, als sie als bloße weitere Splittergruppe des Judentums wahrgenommen wurde. 
Die Kirche sieht sich als die eine, heilige, kaholische und apostolische Kirche, ja. Allein selig machend? Bedingt. Lies die Konstitution "Lumen gentium", aus der ElNonsk hier schon zitiert hat. 


> Jetzt zur Trinität, glaubst nicht an die klassische Dreieingkeitslehre, oder wie sonst kann ich mir dein Missfallen erklären?


Ich glaube, wir reden hier aneinander vorbei. Ich habe kein Problem mit der Dreifaltigkeitslehre- zumindest nicht mehr als jeder andere Theologe. 



> Diese hat sich in der Tat immer wieder gewandelt zu der Wissenschaft, die sie heute ist. Man lernt ja dazu- sogar Mutter Kirche bewegt sich.





> Hehe, das kannst du laut sagen! Wobei aus diesen Anpassungen sicher auch paradoxe Dinge resultieren. Sicherlich gab es im Lauf der Zeit viele Lehren des Vatikan, die sich radikal wiedersprechen.


Das ist ein Vorgang, den man "lernen" nennt. 



> Okay, man sucht die Debatte. Und wenn es damit nicht getan ist? Wird der Konflikt ausgehalten oder spaltet man sich dann ab/auf?
> Wie könnt ihr denn die Einigung der Christen fordern, ohne euch selbst sicher zu sein, was ihr wollt? Wenn jede Gemeinde potentiell die Möglichkeit hat, "ihre" Glaubenswahrheiten zu verkünden?





> Dazu muss man sich tatsächlich irgendwann, irgendwie einig werden. Dialog heisst das Zauberwort.


Was, wenn der Dialog scheitert? Wer bewahrt dann die Einheit?



> Ohne allzu arrogant klingen zu wollen: Argumentationen mit einem Kreationisten führen ja auch zu nichts...





> Das klingt tatsächlich etwas eigen und es ist auch falsch. Überleg mal warum ich eigentlich Kreationist bin. Nun, die Antwort ist simpel, weil meine Eltern mich so erzogen haben. Wären sie stattdessen Islamisten würde ich heute wahrscheinlich auch zu den 1,2 Milliarden Korananhängern zählen. Oder wenn vom sie Katholizismus überzeugt gewesen wären würde das Gleiche vermutlich auch für mich gelten.


Unsere Positionen liegen einfach unvereinbar weit auseinander. Ich glaube eben NICHT wörtlich an die Bibel! Die Bibel ist nicht von Gott höchstpersönlich geschrieben worden und dann vom Himmel geworfen worden, sie ist kein Geschichtsbuch und sie ist nicht fehlerfrei. 



> Dies weil ich noch realativ jung bin und gerade erst begonnen habe meinen Glauben gründlich zu überdenken. Aber selbst wenn ich schon einen langen weissen Bart hätte, dürfte man nicht so denken. Denn du übersiehst wohl, dass die Kreationisten keine Klone sind und folglich nicht alle in den einen Topf passen.


Also jetzt sind die Kreationisten schon untereinander gespalten? Es wird ja immer besser ... Also entweder, ihr glaubt die Schöpfung so, wie sie in der Bibel steht und zwar wortwörtlich- dann seid ihr Kreationisten. Oder ihr glaubt die Schöpfung eben NICHT wortwörtlich so, wie sie in der Bibel steht- dann seid ihr keine Kreationisten. Oder übersehe ich da einen wichtigen Punkt?



> Welchen Schluss ziehst Du aus dieser Bibelstelle? Die Trinität zu leugen ist keine Option, dazu sprechen zu viele andere Verse der Schrift eine zu deutliche Sprache (Prolog des Johannes-Evangeliums z.B.). Nochmal: Ich bin kein Exeget oder Pneumatologe, ich muss mich erst schlau machen, wie die (eine?) lehramtliche Meinung dazu aussieht.





> Ich ziehe den Schluss, dass Jesus dieses Datum nicht weiss, denn so steht es für jeden klar und deutlich, schwarz auf weiss. Was das jetzt im Bezug auf die Trinität heisst, ist für einen Leien eher schwer zu sagen.


Nicht nur für einen Laien. Jesus war immer auch Gott, vor Anbeginn der Zeit, bei seiner Geburt, bei seinem Tod. Und dann soll er ein Datum nicht gewusst haben?


----------



## mercury123 (18. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 17.02.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kath. Kirche ist keine Sekte. Diesen "Status" hatte sie in ihrer Frühzeit, als sie als bloße weitere Splittergruppe des Judentums wahrgenommen wurde.
> Die Kirche sieht sich als die eine, heilige, kaholische und apostolische Kirche, ja. Allein selig machend? Bedingt. Lies die Konstitution "Lumen gentium", aus der ElNonsk hier schon zitiert hat.


Tut mir leid, dazu habe ich leider keine Zeit.
Aber scheinbar gibt es auch innerhalb der katholischen Kirche Uneinigkeiten.
Ich meine, wenn sich die Katholiken nicht einmal einig sind, ob sie eine Sekte sind oder nicht, ist das schon bedenklich.



> Ich glaube, wir reden hier aneinander vorbei. Ich habe kein Problem mit der Dreifaltigkeitslehre- zumindest nicht mehr als jeder andere Theologe.


Hmmm, vorhin hast du noch davon geredet, dass ich elementare Glaubenswahrheiten umkremple, was genau hast du denn jetzt damit gemeint?



> Das ist ein Vorgang, den man "lernen" nennt.


Lernen an sich ist gut und schön, aber wenn dieser Prozess bis ans Ende aller Zeiten andauert und sich dabei ständig alles radikal wandelt, ist das kaum von Vorteil.



> Was, wenn der Dialog scheitert? Wer bewahrt dann die Einheit?


Welche Einheit?



> Unsere Positionen liegen einfach unvereinbar weit auseinander. Ich glaube eben NICHT wörtlich an die Bibel! Die Bibel ist nicht von Gott höchstpersönlich geschrieben worden und dann vom Himmel geworfen worden, sie ist kein Geschichtsbuch und sie ist nicht fehlerfrei.


 Ich weiss, aber trotzdem sollte es doch, angenommen du liegst richtig, schlagende Argumente für deine Meinung geben, die, wenn man ehrlich zu sich ist nicht einfach so unter den Tisch gekehrt werden können.


> Also jetzt sind die Kreationisten schon untereinander gespalten? Es wird ja immer besser ... Also entweder, ihr glaubt die Schöpfung so, wie sie in der Bibel steht und zwar wortwörtlich- dann seid ihr Kreationisten. Oder ihr glaubt die Schöpfung eben NICHT wortwörtlich so, wie sie in der Bibel steht- dann seid ihr keine Kreationisten. Oder übersehe ich da einen wichtigen Punkt?


Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, dass man nicht alles verallgemeinern kann. In diesem Fall wäre es also unangebracht von allen Kreationisten zu behaupten, sie wären ignorante Dogmatiker.



> Nicht nur für einen Laien. Jesus war immer auch Gott, vor Anbeginn der Zeit, bei seiner Geburt, bei seinem Tod. Und dann soll er ein Datum nicht gewusst haben?



Kurz: Wenn es nach der Bibel geht, ja. Es steht klipp und klar so dort. 
Oder muss die Bibel deiner Meinung nach jede Aussage hundert mal aufführen, damit sie zählt?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 18.02.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.02.2006 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt sicherlich Meinungsverschiedenheiten, ja. Aber diese führen nicht zu einem Bruch. "Das Dach der Kirche muss weit genug sein, damit alles, was wahr ist, darunter Platz hat." Dieses Zitat von Henry Newmann trifft es ganz gut.



> Ich glaube, wir reden hier aneinander vorbei. Ich habe kein Problem mit der Dreifaltigkeitslehre- zumindest nicht mehr als jeder andere Theologe.





> Hmmm, vorhin hast du noch davon geredet, dass ich elementare Glaubenswahrheiten umkremple, was genau hast du denn jetzt damit gemeint?


Es ging mir um einen Post von Trickmaster, auf den auch ElNonsk geantwortet hat und der -für mein Empfinden- die Trinität leugnete. 



> Das ist ein Vorgang, den man "lernen" nennt.





> Lernen an sich ist gut und schön, aber wenn dieser Prozess bis ans Ende aller Zeiten andauert und sich dabei ständig alles radikal wandelt, ist das kaum von Vorteil.


Man lernt sein Leben lang- die Kirche lernt ihre Existenz lang auch. Und so radikal ändern sich die Dinge auch nicht; das II. Vaticanum ist ja nun auch schon 40 Jahre her und noch längst nicht alles wurde umgesetzt.



> Was, wenn der Dialog scheitert? Wer bewahrt dann die Einheit?





> Welche Einheit?


Die Einheit einer Gemeinde? Aber genau darauf wollte ich hinaus: Es gibt keine! Das ist bei der kath. Kirche eben anders- s.o.!



> Unsere Positionen liegen einfach unvereinbar weit auseinander. Ich glaube eben NICHT wörtlich an die Bibel! Die Bibel ist nicht von Gott höchstpersönlich geschrieben worden und dann vom Himmel geworfen worden, sie ist kein Geschichtsbuch und sie ist nicht fehlerfrei.





> Ich weiss, aber trotzdem sollte es doch, angenommen du liegst richtig, schlagende Argumente für deine Meinung geben, die, wenn man ehrlich zu sich ist nicht einfach so unter den Tisch gekehrt werden können.


Die gibt es doch auch, ich habe sie bereits gepostet (meine Zitate aus dem Katechismus). Das "Wie?" der Schöpfung spielt keine große Rolle, das "warum?" ist relevant.



> Also jetzt sind die Kreationisten schon untereinander gespalten? Es wird ja immer besser ... Also entweder, ihr glaubt die Schöpfung so, wie sie in der Bibel steht und zwar wortwörtlich- dann seid ihr Kreationisten. Oder ihr glaubt die Schöpfung eben NICHT wortwörtlich so, wie sie in der Bibel steht- dann seid ihr keine Kreationisten. Oder übersehe ich da einen wichtigen Punkt?





> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, dass man nicht alles verallgemeinern kann. In diesem Fall wäre es also unangebracht von allen Kreationisten zu behaupten, sie wären ignorante Dogmatiker.


Dann erkläre mir bitte die Grauzonen zwischen den von mir skizzierten schwar-weiß- Richtungen der Kreationisten.



> Nicht nur für einen Laien. Jesus war immer auch Gott, vor Anbeginn der Zeit, bei seiner Geburt, bei seinem Tod. Und dann soll er ein Datum nicht gewusst haben?





> Kurz: Wenn es nach der Bibel geht, ja. Es steht klipp und klar so dort.
> Oder muss die Bibel deiner Meinung nach jede Aussage hundert mal aufführen, damit sie zählt?


Nein, aber jede Aussage der Bibel muss interpretiert werden- oder glaubst Du tatsächlich, Christus wollte, dass wir uns verstümmeln, weil uns ein Körperteil zum Bösen verführt? 
Eine wörtlich verstandene Bibel, auch ein wörtlich verstandenes NT, klappt einfach nicht.


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Februar 2006)

Man kann die Bibel nicht einfach nach irgendwelchen Wissenschaften Theorien anpassen. Schon gar der Schöpfungsbericht darf nicht geändert oder falsch interpretiert werden:
"1So wurden vollendet Himmel und Erde mit ihrem ganzen Heer. 2Und so vollendete Gott am siebenten Tage seine Werke, die er machte, *und ruhte am siebenten Tage von allen seinen Werken, die er gemacht hatte*. 3Und Gott segnete den siebenten Tag und heiligte ihn, weil er an ihm ruhte von allen seinen Werken, die Gott geschaffen und gemacht hatte. "
Diese Stelle wird von vielen falsch verstanden. Gott ruhte nicht am 7. Tag, wie man es unter einem 0815-Menschen versteht. Mit ruhen meinte Gott sich sein Werk vollständig anzuschauen, wie ein Künstler sein vollendetes Bild sich anschaut. Hätte Gott das Universum und alles was darin ist in 14 Milliarden Jahren geschaffen, hätte er ja sehr oft "ruhen" müssen, was man aber in der Bibel nicht findet. Auch der Verweis: "Und Gott sah, daß es gut war." deutet keinesfalls daraufhin, dass Gott etliche Millionen Jahre zugeguckt hat, wie ein paar Amphibien um ihr überleben kämpften um sich später weiterzuentwicklen. Das würde garnicht zu Gott passen, da sonst diese Stelle im Schöpfungsbericht ja außer Acht gelassen wäre: "Und Gott sprach: Sehet da, ich habe euch gegeben alle Pflanzen, die Samen bringen, auf der ganzen Erde, und alle Bäume mit Früchten, die Samen bringen, zu eurer Speise. d 30Aber allen Tieren auf Erden und allen Vögeln unter dem Himmel und allem Gewürm, das auf Erden lebt, habe ich alles grüne Kraut zur Nahrung gegeben. Und es geschah so. "
Hier der Link, falls ihr an mir zweifelt: http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/1.html#1,1
Man müsste doch eigentlich sofort merken, dass die Evolutionstheorie garnicht zu dem allmächtigen Gott passt, da er dann auch Grenzen hätte und sich an seine eigenen Naturgesetze halten müsste.
Außerdem weiß kein einziger Wissenschaftler ob die physikalischen Gesetze damals genauso waren wie sie heute sind und bevor irgendjemand von euch sagt, dass es Quatsch ist was ich hier schreibe, sollte er liber mal mit einem Beweis dafür antworten.
Wer auch immer gesagt hat, dass die Evolution und der Glaube an Gott unter einem Hut gehört, hat aufjedenfall die ersten Seiten der Bibel überlesen. ElNosk sag was dazu aber bedenke "ein Christ ohne Bibel ist wie ein Flussbett ohne Wasser."
Um die Frage zu beantworten wer oder was Jesus ist und warum er mensch wurde:"15Er ist das aEbenbild des unsichtbaren Gottes, der bErstgeborene vor aller Schöpfung. 16Denn in ihm ist alles geschaffen, was im Himmel und auf Erden ist, das Sichtbare und das Unsichtbare, es seien Throne oder Herrschaften oder Mächte oder Gewalten; es ist alles durch ihn und zu ihm geschaffen. c 17Und er ist vor allem, und es besteht alles in ihm. 18Und er ist das dHaupt des Leibes, nämlich der Gemeinde. Er ist der Anfang, der eErstgeborene von den Toten, damit er in allem der Erste sei. 19fDenn es hat Gott wohlgefallen, daß in ihm alle gFülle wohnen sollte 20und er durch ihn halles mit sich versöhnte, es sei auf Erden oder im Himmel, indem er Frieden machte durch sein Blut am Kreuz." 
Wer soviele Zweifel an der Bibel hat, sollte sie erstmal durchlesen.

Die Bibel ist halt in beinahe allem unfehlbar.
Die Sache mit den Schweinefleisch und den unreinen Tieren kann man auch ganz einfach beantworten, schließlich steht über der Überschrift des Kapitels steht nämlich: Das *Gesetz* von unreinen Tieren, was heißt dass dieses Gesetz nicht ewig hält. Zudem sind die zehn *Gebote* viel wichtiger als die dutzend Gesetze.

Zur röm. katholischen Kirche: Sie ist für mich als Freikirchler eine Sekte geworden. *Heilige Maria hier, Heilige Maria da, die heiligen Brüder Jesu, der heilige Gral, die Kirche(das Gebäude an sich) ist heilig*... nicht einmal steht in der Bibel, dass Maria angebetet werden soll, weder Jesus Brüder noch soll ein Gebäude geheiligt werden. Einen Absatz höher hab ich ja schon zitiert warum. Jesus ist weder mit Maria noch mit Josef verwandt. jesus war schon eine vollendete Keimzelle als er in Marias Gebärmutter gekommen ist. Maria war eher der "Nährboden" und vielleicht auch für das Aussehen von Jesus verantwortlich.
Würde die röm.-katholische Kirche endlich davon absehen, wäre sie die perfekte christliche Religion, aber das ist sie durch diese Macken halt nicht mehr. Nun lösen der Evangelismus und der Adventismus langsam die röm.-katholische Kirche auf und sind dabei viel erfolgreicher als die Katholen. Ich selbst bin Adventist und bin auch froh darüber, da bei uns nicht lahm mit der orgell gespielt wird sondern wirklich was los ist. Be uns trägt man auch nicht mehr diese albernen Kostüme und unsere Gemeinde ist im gegensatz zur Kirche beheizt und wie gesagt eine Freikirche (keine Kirchensteuer, man bezahlt wann und wenn man will oder auch garnicht)und wir gehen trotzdem nicht Pleite.
Die röm.-katholische Kirche hat schon sovieles falsch gemacht. Bestimmt sind viele von euch ehemalige Katholen und das zu recht, denn Betrug zahlt sich nie aus. Schließlich sind sehr viele Deutsche, die ich kenne ehemalige Katholen, die nun nichts mehr davonhalten, weil sie der Kirche einfach nicht mehr trauen können.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur röm. katholischen Kirche: Sie ist für mich als Freikirchler eine Sekte geworden. *Heilige Maria hier, Heilige Maria da, die heiligen Brüder Jesu, der heilige Gral, die Kirche(das Gebäude an sich) ist heilig*... nicht einmal steht in der Bibel, dass Maria angebetet werden soll, weder Jesus Brüder noch soll ein Gebäude geheiligt werden. Einen Absatz höher hab ich ja schon zitiert warum. Jesus ist weder mit Maria noch mit Josef verwandt. jesus war schon eine vollendete Keimzelle als er in Marias Gebärmutter gekommen ist. Maria war eher der "Nährboden" und vielleicht auch für das Aussehen von Jesus verantwortlich.


Maria wird nicht angebetet, genauso wenig wie Josef, Petrus oder welcher Heilige auch immer. Man betet ZU diesen Menschen, man bittet sie um Fürsprache bei Gott und um sonst gar nichts. 



> Würde die röm.-katholische Kirche endlich davon absehen, wäre sie die perfekte christliche Religion, aber das ist sie durch diese Macken halt nicht mehr. Nun lösen der Evangelismus und der Adventismus langsam die röm.-katholische Kirche auf und sind dabei viel erfolgreicher als die Katholen.


?! Der Evangelismus und der Adventismus lösen den Katholizismus auf? Ja, ist denn schon Karneval, dass die Narren frei herumlaufen dürfen? Und worin bitte seid ihr erfolgreicher als die Katholiken? Entschuldige bitte, aber sowas albernes habe ich noch nie gelesen ... 



> Ich selbst bin Adventist und bin auch froh darüber, da bei uns nicht lahm mit der orgell gespielt wird sondern wirklich was los ist. Be uns trägt man auch nicht mehr diese albernen Kostüme und unsere Gemeinde ist im gegensatz zur Kirche beheizt und wie gesagt eine Freikirche (keine Kirchensteuer, man bezahlt wann und wenn man will oder auch garnicht)und wir gehen trotzdem nicht Pleite.


Meine Güte, noch tiefer in die Klischeekiste konntest Du nicht greifen, oder? Alberne Kostüme? Lahmes Orgelspiel?[ironie] Bei euch geht vermutlich viel eher der Punk ab, da werden Leute gesundgebetet- Tschaka, Du schaffst es!! Heute auf dem Programm: Transzendentale Genesis-Erfahrung und Simulation der Schöpfungserfahrung durch meditative Rumba-Rhythmen oder wie? [/ironie]

Und in wie weit nicht beheizte bzw. beheizbare Kirchenräume (versuch mal, eine gothische Kathedrale zu beheizen, das geht einfach nicht!) ein Grund sein sollten, eurer Sekte beizutreten, erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht ...



> Die röm.-katholische Kirche hat schon sovieles falsch gemacht. Bestimmt sind viele von euch ehemalige Katholen und das zu recht, denn Betrug zahlt sich nie aus. Schließlich sind sehr viele Deutsche, die ich kenne ehemalige Katholen, die nun nichts mehr davonhalten, weil sie der Kirche einfach nicht mehr trauen können.


Stimmt, sie hat vieles falsch gemacht. Aber habt ihr Adventisten oder wasauchimmer alles besser gemacht? Wofür steht ihr eigentlich? Wer seid ihr? Wer definiert euch? Wer ist Ansprechpartner, solltet ihr überhaupt den (ökumenischen) Dialog suchen? Womit begründet ihr euch? Wer legitimiert euch?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bibel ist halt in beinahe allem unfehlbar.
> Die Sache mit den Schweinefleisch und den unreinen Tieren kann man auch ganz einfach beantworten, schließlich steht über der Überschrift des Kapitels steht nämlich: Das *Gesetz* von unreinen Tieren, was heißt dass dieses Gesetz nicht ewig hält. Zudem sind die zehn *Gebote* viel wichtiger als die dutzend Gesetze.



1. Erkläre mir bitte die vielen Rechtschreibfehler in der Bibel, AT wie NT.
2. Wer entscheidet, welche Gesetzt wichtig und welche unwichtig sind?


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Februar 2006)

> Zur röm. katholischen Kirche: Sie ist für mich als Freikirchler eine Sekte geworden. *Heilige Maria hier, Heilige Maria da, die heiligen Brüder Jesu, der heilige Gral, die Kirche(das Gebäude an sich) ist heilig*... nicht einmal steht in der Bibel, dass Maria angebetet werden soll, weder Jesus Brüder noch soll ein Gebäude geheiligt werden. Einen Absatz höher hab ich ja schon zitiert warum. Jesus ist weder mit Maria noch mit Josef verwandt. jesus war schon eine vollendete Keimzelle als er in Marias Gebärmutter gekommen ist. Maria war eher der "Nährboden" und vielleicht auch für das Aussehen von Jesus verantwortlich.


Maria wird nicht angebetet, genauso wenig wie Josef, Petrus oder welcher Heilige auch immer. Man betet ZU diesen Menschen, man bittet sie um Fürsprache bei Gott und um sonst gar nichts. [/quote][/quote]
Ja und genau das ist euer Problem. Man kommt nicht sofort in den Himmel sondern erst bei der ersten Auferstehung(gibt es in deiner Bibel keine Offenbarung oder sowas?). Zu toten Menschen zubeten nützt also garnichts und sie für heilig zuhalten ebenfalls.



> > Würde die röm.-katholische Kirche endlich davon absehen, wäre sie die perfekte christliche Religion, aber das ist sie durch diese Macken halt nicht mehr. Nun lösen der Evangelismus und der Adventismus langsam die röm.-katholische Kirche auf und sind dabei viel erfolgreicher als die Katholen.
> 
> 
> ?! Der Evangelismus und der Adventismus lösen den Katholizismus auf? Ja, ist denn schon Karneval, dass die Narren frei herumlaufen dürfen? Und worin bitte seid ihr erfolgreicher als die Katholiken? Entschuldige bitte, aber sowas albernes habe ich noch nie gelesen ...


Viele wechseln vom Katholismus in eine andere Religion oder werden Atheisten, Darwinisten oder auch andere. Der Adventismus ist erst 170 Jahre alt und hat schon 39 Millionen Angehörige. Ich zitiere:
"Rund 13 Millionen erwachsene getaufte Mitglieder (Stand: 2003).
Die Freikirche der Siebenten-Tags-Adventisten gehört heute zu den am schnellsten wachsenden christlichen Kirchen der Welt. Alle 38 Sekunden wächst die Kirche um ein Mitglied durch Taufe"http://www.stanet.ch/Biel/faq.htm


> > Ich selbst bin Adventist und bin auch froh darüber, da bei uns nicht lahm mit der orgell gespielt wird sondern wirklich was los ist. Be uns trägt man auch nicht mehr diese albernen Kostüme und unsere Gemeinde ist im gegensatz zur Kirche beheizt und wie gesagt eine Freikirche (keine Kirchensteuer, man bezahlt wann und wenn man will oder auch garnicht)und wir gehen trotzdem nicht Pleite.
> 
> 
> Meine Güte, noch tiefer in die Klischeekiste konntest Du nicht greifen, oder? Alberne Kostüme? Lahmes Orgelspiel?[ironie] Bei euch geht vermutlich viel eher der Punk ab, da werden Leute gesundgebetet- Tschaka, Du schaffst es!! Heute auf dem Programm: Transzendentale Genesis-Erfahrung und Simulation der Schöpfungserfahrung durch meditative Rumba-Rhythmen oder wie? [/ironie]
> ...


Wenn du Kathole bist würde ich um alles in der Welt den Kommentar zurücknehmen bevor du noch nicht weißt was ein Adventist ist.
http://www.adventisten.de/einblick/was.html
Siebenten-Tags-Adventisten teilen mit allen Christen den Glauben an Jesus Christus. Er ist die Mitte ihres Lebens. Und sie glauben, dass es wichtig ist, das Evangelium, die Nachricht von der Errettung, allen Menschen zu bringen.
Kurz gesagt: Jeder Prophet und jeder Apostel in der Bibel ist Adventist, denn er glaubt an Jesus und seine Wiederkunft. Deswegen würde ich das mit der Sekte schnell abstreiten.


> > Die röm.-katholische Kirche hat schon sovieles falsch gemacht. Bestimmt sind viele von euch ehemalige Katholen und das zu recht, denn Betrug zahlt sich nie aus. Schließlich sind sehr viele Deutsche, die ich kenne ehemalige Katholen, die nun nichts mehr davonhalten, weil sie der Kirche einfach nicht mehr trauen können.
> 
> 
> Stimmt, sie hat vieles falsch gemacht. Aber habt ihr Adventisten oder wasauchimmer alles besser gemacht? Wofür steht ihr eigentlich? Wer seid ihr? Wer definiert euch? Wer ist Ansprechpartner, solltet ihr überhaupt den (ökumenischen) Dialog suchen? Womit begründet ihr euch? Wer legitimiert euch?


Ich hätte gedacht du wärst klug genung in irgendeine Suchmaschine den Begriff einzugeben   bitte:http://www.adventisten.de/
Natürlich haben wir auch einmal etwas falsch gemacht. Wir haben wie alle anderen auch einfach nur zugeguckt, wie die Juden in die KZs deportiert wurden, anstatt dagegen zuprotestieren.
Sorry meine Kommentare waren wirklich etwas zu Klischeehaft. Allerdings dürftet ihr auch keinen Ansprechpartner haben, außer Gott. Der Papst ist auch nur ein Mensch und allen anderen gleichgestellt.


> Bei euch geht vermutlich viel eher der Punk ab, da werden Leute gesundgebetet- Tschaka, Du schaffst es!! Heute auf dem Programm: Transzendentale Genesis-Erfahrung und Simulation der Schöpfungserfahrung durch meditative Rumba-Rhythmen oder wie? [/ironie]


Du übertreibst etwas. Zudem bewirkt dein sogennates *gesundgebetet- Tschaka* wirklich was. Frag mal Psychologen: Christen werden schneller gesund als andere Menschen, weil sie wissen das jemand an sie denkt und für sie betet, wodurch der Körper angespornt wird sich schneller zu heilen. Für all die konserativen langweiler gibt es immer noch einen langweiligeren paralelen Gottesdienst. man soll mit guter Laune und Hoffnung wieder aus der gemeinde, Kirche oder wie auch immer rauskommen schließlich ist der Ruhetag nach der Bibel um des Menschenwillen und nicht um Gotteswillen geschaffen. Ohne ihn würden sich viele Menschen zu Tode arbeiten ohne das sie es merken. Viele würden wahnsinnig werden ohne zuwissen warum.
Zurück zu deiner Aussage: Die Rumba-Rhytmen und all dieser Zeug halten sich leider in Grenzen. Ein richtiger Christ würde in die kirche kommen um zufeiern und nicht um sich zu Tode zulangweilen, sich zufreuen am Leben zusein während auf der anderen Erdhalbkugel jede Seknde ein *Kind* stirbt. warum sollte man deiner Meinung nach nicht so feiern? Die Afroamerikaner sind in diesem Bereich am weitesten und vorbildlichsten. Sie heiligen den Tag genauso wie man ihn heiligen sollte.


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 1. Frage hab ich nicht verstanden.
Zu 2: Jesus entscheidet das. Es wäre wirklich nützlich, wenn ihr euch auch mal alles durchlesen würdet, was ich da schreibe.
*"15Er ist das Ebenbild des unsichtbaren Gottes, der Erstgeborene vor aller Schöpfung. 16Denn in ihm ist alles geschaffen, was im Himmel und auf Erden ist, das Sichtbare und das Unsichtbare, es seien Throne oder Herrschaften oder Mächte oder Gewalten; es ist alles durch ihn und zu ihm geschaffen. 17Und er ist vor allem, und es besteht alles in ihm. 18Und er ist das Haupt des Leibes, nämlich der Gemeinde. Er ist der Anfang, der Erstgeborene von den Toten, damit er in allem der Erste sei. 19Denn es hat Gott wohlgefallen, daß in ihm alle Fülle wohnen sollte 20und er durch ihn halles mit sich versöhnte, es sei auf Erden oder im Himmel, indem er Frieden machte durch sein Blut am Kreuz." *


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mercury123 (19. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du mit Rechtschreibefehler meinst. Wo sollen die denn vorkommen, im Originaltext, in der Übersetzung oder...?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 19.02.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowohl als auch.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kann denn im Wort Gottes, welches ja die Bibel ist, ein Rechtschreibfehler sein? Sollte die Bibel so, wie sie ist, vom Himmel gefallen sein, unfehlbar also, dürften dort keine solchen Fehler sein. Sind es aber.



> Zu 2: Jesus entscheidet das. Es wäre wirklich nützlich, wenn ihr euch auch mal alles durchlesen würdet, was ich da schreibe.
> *"15Er ist das Ebenbild des unsichtbaren Gottes, der Erstgeborene vor aller Schöpfung. 16Denn in ihm ist alles geschaffen, was im Himmel und auf Erden ist, das Sichtbare und das Unsichtbare, es seien Throne oder Herrschaften oder Mächte oder Gewalten; es ist alles durch ihn und zu ihm geschaffen. 17Und er ist vor allem, und es besteht alles in ihm. 18Und er ist das Haupt des Leibes, nämlich der Gemeinde. Er ist der Anfang, der Erstgeborene von den Toten, damit er in allem der Erste sei. 19Denn es hat Gott wohlgefallen, daß in ihm alle Fülle wohnen sollte 20und er durch ihn halles mit sich versöhnte, es sei auf Erden oder im Himmel, indem er Frieden machte durch sein Blut am Kreuz." *


Jesus sagte aber auch, dass er nicht gekommen sei, das Gesetz aufzuheben. (Mt 5,17f)


----------



## mercury123 (19. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 19.02.2006 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hats du gerade einen Beweis zur Hand, oder darf ich dir auch ohne einen vertrauen?


----------



## ElNonsk (19. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 15.02.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 15.02.2006 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werde ich zu gegebener Zeit noch tun   



			
				crackajack am 15.02.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Scientology, Zeugen Jehovas und ähnliches halte ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad für "sinnvoll".
> 
> 
> > bzw. dass das Christentum alle anderen Religionen so sehe.
> ...


Nein, ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Die endgültige Wahrheit liegt weiterhin (für mich als kath. Christen) beim Christentum (mit Katholizismus). Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass auch andere Religionen bis zu einem gewissen Grad diese Wahrheit erlangen können.


> Das dem nichts so ist, kann ich dir ganz einfach beweisen.
> Vollständiger Text:
> 
> 
> ...


Achtung: Die Israeliten haben sich dafür entschieden, an nur einem einzigen Gott festzuhalten. Dieser Glaube hat sich (durch das Christentum) über die ganze Welt verbreitet. Ich weiß nicht ganz genau, was du mit "zeigen" meinst. Sollte es konkret gemeint sein, so kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, wie dies zu bewerkstelligen sei, bzw. würde ich darin wieder einen Eingriff in die persönliche, um es mit Meinereiner auszudrücken   , Fähigkeit sich für oder gegen Gott zu entscheiden, sehen.
Bezüglich der Indianer (obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich mir da nicht so sicher bin): Hatten diese nicht auch einen Ein-Gott-Glauben (Manitou)? 
Falls man aber noch nie von dem einen Gott gehört hat, so kann/sollte einen das eigene Gewissen zu Ihm hinführen.




> > crackajack am 06.02.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Wieso?  


> Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt nicht definitiv antworten. Beides ist möglich. Ich schließe im Prinzip ja auch gar nicht die Gottvariante aus. Problematisch ist dann wiederum nur wer hat Gott erschaffen. Also für mich zufriedenstellend kann ich nichts beantworten.
> Aber wie sieht es jetzt mit deiner Vorstellungskraft für unendlichen Raum aus?


Wenn du keine unendliche Kausalitätskette annimmst, kannst du auch nicht annehmen, dass Gott von jmd. anderem erschaffen wurde (abgesehen davon, dass es recht absurd wäre, dass ein allmächtiges Wesen von etwas anderem erschaffen worden ist).  
Unendlicher Raum: Hm, also die derzeitigen naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnise sprechen ja eher dagegen (Expansion oder Zusammenfallen des Universums). Aber theoretisch könnte man sich auch einen unendlichen Raum vorstellen, nur muss ich dazu annehmen, dass Gott (allmächtig!) größer als dieser (durch unsere begrenzten mathematischen Erkenntnisse definierte) unendliche Raum ist, da ich keinen Pantheismus vertrete. Das würde aber neue Probleme mit sich bringen. Aber hier sind wir ja schon wieder am Spekulieren


----------



## mercury123 (19. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jesus sagte aber auch, dass er nicht gekommen sei, das Gesetz aufzuheben. (Mt 5,17f)


Das hatten wir beide doch schon einmal. Er sagt, er sei gekommen um das Gesetz zu vervollkommnen. Meiner Anischt nach werden die Gesetze durch die des Neuen Testaments vervollkommt.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 19.02.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst Du Althebräisch? Dann poste ich Dir Beweise. 
Was die Übersetzungen angeht: Nimm nur die Stelle mit dem Kamel, das durch ein Nadelöhr gehen soll (Mt 19,24), dann hast Du einen der prominentesten Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## ElNonsk (19. Februar 2006)

aph am 15.02.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 15.02.2006 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, so etwas habe ich nie unterstellt. Mercury123 z. B. hat selbst zugegeben, dass der Glaube nicht mit der Vernunft fassbar ist. Er handelt hier unvernünftig, trotzdem halte ich ihn nicht für blöd. Auch wenn mich seine krasse Position (ganz ohne Vernunft, nun ja) stört, so liegt doch auch z. T. etwas Wahres darin. Wer behauptet denn, dass allein die Vernunft den Menschen, der doch weitaus mehr Fähigkeiten hat, zur Wahrheit bringen kann?
Anderes Beispiel: Verliebte handelt auch oft unvernünftig. Goethe beschreibt dies sehr gut in den "Leiden des jungen Werther" als er den alles berechnenden Pharisäer dem ungestümen Verliebten gegenüberstellt. Hält man den Verliebten deshalb für blöd? Nein.
Da die von dir oben genannten Aussagen nicht mit dem übereinstimmen, was ich geschrieben habe, hast du dich maximal selbst verurteilt (auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass du es so gemeint hast).
P. S.: Wo habe ich unvernünftig argumentiert?


----------



## mercury123 (19. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 19.02.2006 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut, dort sollte es deiner Meinung nach Seil heissen. Aber wieso gehst du nicht noch ein Schrittchen weiter und behauptest gleich, dass Jesus an einem Pfahl gestorben ist? Denn dafür gibt es scheinbar ebenso wissenschaftliche Beweise.
Was die hebräischen Fehler angeht, so ist das tatsächlich etwas komisch. Allerdings ist diese Schrift glaub ich nicht DER Originaltext, sonder nur eine Kopie davon.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (19. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 19.02.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Beispiel: Verliebte handelt auch oft unvernünftig. Goethe beschreibt dies sehr gut in den "Leiden des jungen Werther" als er den alles berechnenden Pharisäer dem ungestümen Verliebten gegenüberstellt. Hält man den Verliebten deshalb für blöd? Nein.


Sicher nicht? Zumindest ich als Leser halte ihn für ziemlich behämmert. Und den Selbstmord Werthers hat Goethe selber verurteilt, hielt als Werthers Ansichten und Taten also nicht generell für "richtig".


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 19.02.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und genau das ist euer Problem. Man kommt nicht sofort in den Himmel sondern erst bei der ersten Auferstehung(gibt es in deiner Bibel keine Offenbarung oder sowas?). Zu toten Menschen zubeten nützt also garnichts und sie für heilig zuhalten ebenfalls.


Joh 11,25: "Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben. Wer an mich glaubt wird leben, auch wenn er stirbt, und jeder, der lebt und an mich glaubt, wird auf ewig nicht sterben."    



> Viele wechseln vom Katholismus in eine andere Religion oder werden Atheisten, Darwinisten oder auch andere. Der Adventismus ist erst 170 Jahre alt und hat schon 39 Millionen Angehörige. Ich zitiere:
> "Rund 13 Millionen erwachsene getaufte Mitglieder (Stand: 2003).
> Die Freikirche der Siebenten-Tags-Adventisten gehört heute zu den am schnellsten wachsenden christlichen Kirchen der Welt. Alle 38 Sekunden wächst die Kirche um ein Mitglied durch Taufe"http://www.stanet.ch/Biel/faq.htm


Mag ja sein, aber worin siehst Du darin "Auflösungserscheinungen" der kath. Kirche? Sie wächst ebenfalls jeden Tag weiter ...



> Wenn du Kathole bist würde ich um alles in der Welt den Kommentar zurücknehmen bevor du noch nicht weißt was ein Adventist ist.
> http://www.adventisten.de/einblick/was.html
> Siebenten-Tags-Adventisten teilen mit allen Christen den Glauben an Jesus Christus. Er ist die Mitte ihres Lebens. Und sie glauben, dass es wichtig ist, das Evangelium, die Nachricht von der Errettung, allen Menschen zu bringen.
> Kurz gesagt: Jeder Prophet und jeder Apostel in der Bibel ist Adventist, denn er glaubt an Jesus und seine Wiederkunft. Deswegen würde ich das mit der Sekte schnell abstreiten.


IHR seid für mich eine bloße Sekte, die nicht der Wahrheit, sondern der menschlichen Eitelkeit entsprang, von Menschen gestiftet, nicht von Christus! 
Ob Du's glaubst oder nicht: Auch Katholiken erwartet die Wiederkunft Christi und verkündet das Evangelium. Aber wir dürfen sicher sein, dass wir einen Teil der Herrlichkeit, die dann wiederkehren wird, bereits jetzt schon haben in den Sakramenten, den Zeichen des Heiles, die Christus selbst eingesetzt hat.



> Ich hätte gedacht du wärst klug genung in irgendeine Suchmaschine den Begriff einzugeben   bitte:http://www.adventisten.de/
> Natürlich haben wir auch einmal etwas falsch gemacht. Wir haben wie alle anderen auch einfach nur zugeguckt, wie die Juden in die KZs deportiert wurden, anstatt dagegen zuprotestieren.


Die Kirche hat immerhin protestiert- mit der Enzyklika "Mit brennender Sorge" z.B. War es zu wenig? Ohne Frage. Aber die Kirche hat wenigstens den Mund aufgetan ...



> Sorry meine Kommentare waren wirklich etwas zu Klischeehaft. Allerdings dürftet ihr auch keinen Ansprechpartner haben, außer Gott. Der Papst ist auch nur ein Mensch und allen anderen gleichgestellt.


Wen die Kirche als Ansprechpartner haben darf und wen nicht lässt sie sich wohl kaum von einer schismatischen Abspaltung einer weiteren Gruppe von Häretikern vorschreiben! Ist Dir diese Rhetorik lieber? Mir auch nicht. Also dann, wo wir das geklärt haben: Der Papst ist ein Mensch, sicher, trotzdem kann er für die Kirche sprechen.  



> Du übertreibst etwas. Zudem bewirkt dein sogennates *gesundgebetet- Tschaka* wirklich was. Frag mal Psychologen: Christen werden schneller gesund als andere Menschen, weil sie wissen das jemand an sie denkt und für sie betet, wodurch der Körper angespornt wird sich schneller zu heilen. Für all die konserativen langweiler gibt es immer noch einen langweiligeren paralelen Gottesdienst. man soll mit guter Laune und Hoffnung wieder aus der gemeinde, Kirche oder wie auch immer rauskommen schließlich ist der Ruhetag nach der Bibel um des Menschenwillen und nicht um Gotteswillen geschaffen. Ohne ihn würden sich viele Menschen zu Tode arbeiten ohne das sie es merken. Viele würden wahnsinnig werden ohne zuwissen warum.


Natürlich habe ich übertrieben, um zu zeigen, worum es mir ging. Die Frage nach der "Langweiligkeit" der jeweiligen "Liturgie" ist höchst subjektiv und sollte hier kein weiterer Streitpunkt sein. Ich sage: Sie ist nicht langweilig, Du behauptest das Gegenteil- schlagende Argumente für oder wider lassen sich nicht finden.



> Zurück zu deiner Aussage: Die Rumba-Rhytmen und all dieser Zeug halten sich leider in Grenzen. Ein richtiger Christ würde in die kirche kommen um zufeiern und nicht um sich zu Tode zulangweilen, sich zufreuen am Leben zusein während auf der anderen Erdhalbkugel jede Seknde ein *Kind* stirbt. warum sollte man deiner Meinung nach nicht so feiern? Die Afroamerikaner sind in diesem Bereich am weitesten und vorbildlichsten. Sie heiligen den Tag genauso wie man ihn heiligen sollte.


Wie gesagt: Die Hl. Messe _wird_ gefeiert, in ihrer hiesigen Form durchaus angemessen und würdig. s.o.!


----------



## ElNonsk (19. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 15.02.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > Du sprichst hier schon wieder den Materialismus an, wonach der Mensch nicht mehr als Materie ist. Da aber weder du noch aph noch sonst jemand, der sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligt hat, geschafft haben, die Gegenargumenten, die Meinereiner gegen den Materialismus vorgebracht hat, zu widerlegen, ist deine (indirekt wiederkehrende?) Behauptung wieder, wie sollte es anders sein    (nimm es nicht so ernst *g*), unvernünftig.
> 
> 
> Die Gegenargumente hab ich dann wohl nicht verstanden.......
> ...


Ja scheint so   
Aber da du das Ganze ja nicht so ernst nimmst, ist das ja auch kein Problem   



			
				crackajack am 15.02.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage die sich mir daher insgesamt stellt ist dann: Sollte die Bibel nicht mal "übersetzt" werden? Die Kirche glaubt doch nicht ersnthaft daran das der durchschnittliche Mensch sich die Geschichte durchliest und dann vorne und hinten (richtig=im Sinne der Kirche)interpretieren beginnt.


Eigentlich hat jeder kath. Christ die Pflicht sich ernsthaft mit dem Glauben auseinanderzusetzen (Aufruf stammt von kath. Kirche). Tut er das aber nicht, so soll er sich ganz auf die Interpretation der Kirche verlassen. Schließlich hat allein die kath. Kirche das endgültige Recht auf die Interpretation der Bibel (anders als bei den Protestanten).



> > > Wenn Gott uns nach einem grandios ausgeklügelten Masterplan erschaffen hat, dabei die Evolution vorhergesehen hat, all ihre "Fehler" und eig. von Anfang an alles perfekt erschaffen hätte können.....
> >
> >
> > 1. Irgendwie hast du einen falschen Begriff von der Schöpfung. Wenn die Dinosaurier (endlich sind wir bei meinem Lieblingsthema   ) ausgestorben sind, so bedeutet, dass noch lange nicht, dass sie ein "Fehler" (sofern du unter Fehler etwas Negatives verstehst) waren. Du machst hier eine subjektive Bewertung.
> ...


Wenn es nur so wäre    (siehe unterstrichener Text)



> > 2. Gott lässt den Menschen die Entscheidungsfreiheit, weil alles andere keinen Sinn hätte (siehe Beispiel Zinnsoldaten).
> > 3. Weshalb glaubst du, hat denn Jesus "Blut geschwitzt" und seinen Vater darum Gebeten den "Kelch verübergehen zu lassen" aber schließlich doch den Willen des Vaters geschehen lassen?
> 
> 
> Blöde Frage: Führt Jesus mit Gott Selbstgespräche???


Irgendie hast du eine komische Auffassung vom kath. Christentum  . Jesus ist sowohl ganz Gott wie auch ganz Mensch (wie DocHoliday bereits sagte).


> > Weil er wusste, was ihm bevorstand. Dies tat er, um uns von unseren Sünden zu befreien.
> > Und was dies mit den moslemischen Selbstmordattentätern zu tun hat, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hat er etwa irgend jemanden umgebracht, als er starb? Also
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben. Jesus musste sich für die Menschheit opfern, um sie vor der Sünde zu befreien.



> Edit:
> Ist Frage 12 jetzt beantwortet?
> Bzw. der Widerspruch göttliche Vorsehung für alles und menschlicher freier Wille?


Ist diese Frage an mich gerichtet?  

P. S.: Langsam wird es aber schon lustig:  
Mit Meinereiner muss ich auf der philosophischen Ebene quatschen, mit aph auf der naturwissenschaftlichen und mit dir jetzt auch noch auf der theologischen. Ich bin auch nur ein Mensch   
Habt ein bisschen Geduld mit mir.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 19.02.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dort sollte es deiner Meinung nach Seil heissen. Aber wieso gehst du nicht noch ein Schrittchen weiter und behauptest gleich, dass Jesus an einem Pfahl gestorben ist? Denn dafür gibt es scheinbar ebenso wissenschaftliche Beweise.


Meiner Meinung nach?! Es geht hier nicht um meine Meinung, sondern um ein Faktum- im griechischen Original steht  "Seil" bzw. "Tau" und nicht "Kamel"!!



> Was die hebräischen Fehler angeht, so ist das tatsächlich etwas komisch. Allerdings ist diese Schrift glaub ich nicht DER Originaltext, sonder nur eine Kopie davon.


Ah ha. Und woher willst Du das wissen? Woher willst Du wissen, dass der erste Mensch, der diesen Text schrieb, nicht eben Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung hatte? Oder sich schlicht verschrieb? Oh ja, richtig: Der Text kommt ja unmittelbar aus Gottes eigener Hand ...


----------



## ElNonsk (19. Februar 2006)

drunkenmonkey am 19.02.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 19.02.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achtung: Ich meinte nicht den Selbstmord Werthers sondern Goethes Gegenüberstellung, des Pharisäers mit dem Verliebten (im allgemeinen). Habe ich ja auch so geschrieben.  
Eventuell werde ich mal die Buchstelle raussuchen gehen.


----------



## mercury123 (20. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach?! Es geht hier nicht um meine Meinung, sondern um ein Faktum- im griechischen Original steht  "Seil" bzw. "Tau" und nicht "Kamel"!!


Es ist allerdings genaus so ein Faktum, dass Jahweh überall im NT durch HERR ersetzt wurde, dass Kreuz eigentlich Pfahl heissen müsste, dass Noah seine Sintflut Geschichte von den Babyloniern abgekupfert hat oder das ein Grossteil des NT gefälscht ist.



> Ah ha. Und woher willst Du das wissen? Woher willst Du wissen, dass der erste Mensch, der diesen Text schrieb, nicht eben Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung hatte? Oder sich schlicht verschrieb? Oh ja, richtig: Der Text kommt ja unmittelbar aus Gottes eigener Hand ...



Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich denke, dass Er seine Schreiberlinge inspiriert hat und kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Gott einfach zusah, wie Sein Wort von Fehlern durchsetzt wurde.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (20. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 20.02.2006 07:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 19.02.2006 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macht es einen Unterscheid, ob ich das Tetragramm benutze oder "HERR" schreibe? 
Christus wurde gekreuzigt, da ist das Griechische eindeutig; aus anderen Quellen wissen wir, wie die Römer Menschen kreuzigten- ich sehe da kein Problem.
Die Sintflut-Geschichte gibt es in Erzählungen vieler Völker, ja. Daher spielt ihre Historizität keine große Rolle sondern die Aussage, die hinter dieser Erzählung steht. 
Warum sollte das NT gefälscht sein? Und von wem? 



> Ah ha. Und woher willst Du das wissen? Woher willst Du wissen, dass der erste Mensch, der diesen Text schrieb, nicht eben Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung hatte? Oder sich schlicht verschrieb? Oh ja, richtig: Der Text kommt ja unmittelbar aus Gottes eigener Hand ...





> Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich denke, dass Er seine Schreiberlinge inspiriert hat und kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Gott einfach zusah, wie Sein Wort von Fehlern durchsetzt wurde.


Richtig, Gott inspirierte die Schreiber. Aber trotz dieser Inspiration blieben sie Menschen, und Menschen machen Fehler. Es sind ja auch kaum derart sinnentstellenden Fehler, die ein Verstehen völlig unmöglich machen (im AT fallen mir im Moment nur zwei Stellenden ein, die nicht zu übersetzen sind (bei den Psalmen und im Danklied der Hannah (1 Sam2,1-11)), im NT gar keine): Es sind Buchstabendreher, vergessene oder überflüssige Buchstaben, oder der Schreiber bzw. Kopist ist in der Zeile verrutscht usw.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (20. Februar 2006)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## aph (20. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 19.02.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> P. S.: Wo habe ich unvernünftig argumentiert?



Och naja, ich finde ziemlich viel von dem, was du schreibst, nicht schlüssig, also unvernünftig. Ich stell mich aber nicht hin und behaupte, irgendeins deiner Argumente widerspreche grundsätzlich der Vernunft. Und ich sehe es nicht als unvernünftig an, eine unendliche Kausalitätskette für möglich zu halten. Nur weil du Vernunft als endlich definierst, muss das nicht so sein. Da können noch so viele tote Philosophen auf deiner Seite sein. 

Ich kann ja gar nicht anders, als gewisse Lücken anzunehmen, weil ich nicht alle meine Überzeugungen überprüfen kann. Warum sollen das also nicht unendlich viele Lücken sein? Diese Sichtweise ist für mich schlüssig.

Was ich bei dir immer noch vermisse, ist die Antwort auf den Widerspruch Freier Wille vs. Göttliche Vorsehung. Du hast ja eine Antwort versprochen, könntest du die bitte vorziehen?

Und noch was: Hat Gott eigentlich vorgesehen, dass der Mensch mit seinen freien Entscheidungen in die Evolution eingreift? Hat Gott die australische Langbeinkröte vorgesehen, die es ohne den Menschen nie gegeben hätte?


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 19.02.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Die endgültige Wahrheit liegt weiterhin (für mich als kath. Christen) beim Christentum (mit Katholizismus). Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass auch andere Religionen bis zu einem gewissen Grad diese Wahrheit erlangen können.


Wenn diese Einstellung wirklich gelebt werden würde, würde es die Arianer und die Albigenser noch geben (kA Ahnung wer das eig. ist, aber Doc_Holiday scheint denen ja nicht nachzutrauern), hätte es die Kreuzzüge nie gegeben, dann hätte es den Holocaust nie gegeben usw...
Außerdem habe ich das schon verstanden, nur genau der Teil mit "gewisser Grad an Wahrheit" beinhaltet doch Konfliktpotential durch Überbewertung von einigen Menschen.


> crackajack am 15.02.2006 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam glaube ich du hast im Prinzip eine ähnlich "neutrale" Einstellung wie ich in Glaubensfragen.
Ich glaube dass jeder sich unfrei für oder gegen einen Glauben "entscheiden" kann und halte keinen einzigen Glauben für schlecht, solange es denjenigen selbst glücklich macht und er die "Freiheit" eines anderen damit nicht eingrenzt.
Du glaubst an deine Religion (die einzige komplett wahre), lässt aber jeden an eine andere (nur teils richtige) Religion glauben.

(Die Haarspalterei mit Fähigkeit vs. Freiheit bringt mich keinen mm weiter, da das imo dasselbe ist. -> Wenn mir mein Materiehaufen (Hirn) die Fähigkeit zu glauben verweigert, dann glaube ich nicht und umgekehrt. Aber das beruht ja wieder auf der möglich/unmöglich Aussage, die Meinereiner nicht glücklich gemacht hat.)

und zum konkreten zeigen:
_Mose aber hütete die Schafe Jitros, seines Schwiegervaters, des Priesters in Midian, und trieb die Schafe über die Steppe hinaus und kam an den Berg Gottes, den Horeb. Und der Engel des HERRN erschien ihm in einer feurigen Flamme aus dem Dornbusch. Und er sah, daß der Busch im Feuer brannte und doch nicht verzehrt wurde. Da sprach er: Ich will hingehen und die wundersame Erscheinung besehen, warum der Busch nicht verbrennt. Als aber der HERR sah, daß er hinging, um zu sehen, rief Gott ihn aus dem Busch und sprach: Mose, Mose!....._
Ex 3,1
ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie man das interpretieren/ hinbiegen soll, aber der Durchschnittsmensch fasst es entweder wortwörtlich auf, lehnt es ab oder ignoriert es im blinden vertrauen an die Richtigkeit der Kirche.



> > > Du kannst dir trotzdem vorstellen, dass das Universum durch eine unendliche Kausalitätskette "entstanden" (?) ist, aber du würdest dann gegen die Vernunft handeln.
> >
> >
> > Damit ich mir die unendliche Kausalitätskette nicht vorstellen könnte, müsste ich zuerst einmal wissen was Zeit ist. (Trickmaster hat da schon etwas gebracht) Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt nicht definitiv antworten. Beides ist möglich. Ich schließe im Prinzip ja auch gar nicht die Gottvariante aus. Problematisch ist dann wiederum nur wer hat Gott erschaffen. Also für mich zufriedenstellend kann ich nichts beantworten.
> ...


Das Thema kann ich insgesamt nur schwerlich begreifen, darum kann ich nichts ausschließen.
Achtung! nachfolgend ein Haufen Halbwissen!!
Zeit ist eine nicht meßbare Größe wenn es keinen Raum gibt bzw. einem Subjekt das diese Zeit wahrnimmt.
Raum/ Materie ist das gleiche wie Energie, wenn die E=mc² Formel stimmt.
c beinhaltet eine Zeitkomponente.
Ohne Raum (Zeitraum vor dem Urknall?) kann es daher keine Zeit geben, daher keine Masse, daher keine Energie.

Wie lange existiert Nichts, wenn es keine Zeit gibt?

Und das aus Nichts etwas entstehen kann ist für mich genauso unlogisch wie das alles schon ewig existiert.

Aber wie gesagt: glauben tue ich eher daran dass es endlich ist. Nur ich stelle Gott nicht als Anfang hin, außer wenn ich Gott als unbekannte Variable verwenden darf, aber das gefällt dir ja nicht.

Witzig, die Naturwissenschaft sagt der Raum ist endlich und schon glaubst du es?
Imo ist es unmöglich das er endlich ist. "Dahinter" muss das Nichts sein. Dass das Nichts aufgrund vom nicht vorhandensein von Atomen/Materie kein Volumen besitzt ist imo nicht wirklich wahr.
Und schon hab ich mich aus Zeit und Raum verabschiedet.   



> > Die Frage die sich mir daher insgesamt stellt ist dann: Sollte die Bibel nicht mal "übersetzt" werden? Die Kirche glaubt doch nicht ersnthaft daran das der durchschnittliche Mensch sich die Geschichte durchliest und dann vorne und hinten (richtig=im Sinne der Kirche)interpretieren beginnt.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich hat jeder kath. Christ die Pflicht sich ernsthaft mit dem Glauben auseinanderzusetzen (Aufruf stammt von kath. Kirche). Tut er das aber nicht, so soll er sich ganz auf die Interpretation der Kirche verlassen. Schließlich hat allein die kath. Kirche das endgültige Recht auf die Interpretation der Bibel (anders als bei den Protestanten).


Das sich jeder mit seinem Glauben auseinandersetzen soll, ist doch Hausverstand.

Aber der letzte Satz ist doch dürftig. Wenn ich selber zu "dumm" für Interpretationen bin, dann soll ich die Interpretation der Kirche fressen? Woher bekomme ich die dann wieder?
Ich habe eig. geglaubt das Fundament des eigenen Glaubens soll man auschließlich aus der Bibel nehmen. Was für Bücher muss ich den anstatt der Bibel lesen, wenn die Bibel mir unverständlich erscheint?



> > > > Wenn Gott uns erschaffen hat, dabei die Evolution vorhergesehen hat, all ihre "Fehler" und eig. von Anfang an alles perfekt erschaffen hätte können.....
> > >
> > >
> > > Irgendwie hast du einen falschen Begriff von der Schöpfung. Wenn die Dinosaurier (endlich sind wir bei meinem Lieblingsthema   ) ausgestorben sind, so bedeutet, dass noch lange nicht, dass sie ein "Fehler" (sofern du unter Fehler etwas Negatives verstehst) waren. Du machst hier eine subjektive Bewertung.
> ...


Und was hast du unterstrichen?
Das ich das Wort Fehler wiedermal unter " " reingesetzt habe.
perfekt bezog sich wiederum auf den allgemein darunter verstandenen Zustand. (auch wenn ich weiß das aph perfekt nicht mag)
Wenn die Dinos noch immer auf der Erde wären und die Menschen nie existiert hätten, wäre es genauso "gut".
Alles nur Atome.
Also was soll ich persönlich für falsch gehalten haben?
Jetzt werfe ich dir auch mal vor dass du meinen Materialismus Standpunkt, der eig. wenig mit dem für die Realität verwendbaren Standpunkt zu tun hat,  nicht verstehst.  
Das der Sprung vom materialistischen Standpunkt zum für die Wirklichkeit  verträglichen nicht erkennbar ist, dafür mal ein sorry.


> > > Weshalb glaubst du, hat denn Jesus "Blut geschwitzt" und seinen Vater darum Gebeten den "Kelch verübergehen zu lassen" aber schließlich doch den Willen des Vaters geschehen lassen?
> >
> >
> > Blöde Frage: Führt Jesus mit Gott Selbstgespräche???
> ...


Was du nicht sagst.... 


> Jesus ist sowohl ganz Gott wie auch ganz Mensch (wie DocHoliday bereits sagte).


schizophren?  
In dieser Phase hat dann Jesus den Menschen handeln lassen und dieser hat mit dem göttlichen Teil seines Seins gesprochen?


> > > Weil er wusste, was ihm bevorstand. Dies tat er, um uns von unseren Sünden zu befreien.
> >
> >
> > Mir ging es hier eher um die Kirche lehnt Selbstmord ab und da Jesus allwissend ist und daher weiß das er sterben wird, dass das dann für mich eine Art Selbstmord ist.
> ...


Bleibt trotzdem eine Art Selbstmord, außerdem weiß ich gar nicht was für eine Sünde die Menschheit damals gehabt haben soll, die sie jetzt nicht auch hätte.
Wenn Jesus allmächtig ist und weiß das das Ganze eine coole Aktion wird, warum schwitzt er dann überhaupt?
Gott müsste doch zu ihm sagen: "Take it easy. Im Himmel geht die Party dann richtig los. Und die Menschen machen dich danach zu einem Superstar."
Und da Jesus das ja wirklich weiß, kann er doch niemals Angst haben....


> > Ist Frage 12 jetzt beantwortet?
> > Bzw. der Widerspruch göttliche Vorsehung für alles und menschlicher freier Wille?
> 
> 
> Ist diese Frage an mich gerichtet?


In  Ermangelung des Osterhasen, Weihnachtsmann oder Gott persönlich würde ich es in Betracht ziehen eine Antwort von ElNonsk zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Meinereiner (20. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 20.02.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> (Die Haarspalterei mit Fähigkeit vs. Freiheit bringt mich keinen mm weiter, da das imo dasselbe ist. -> Wenn mir mein Materiehaufen (Hirn) die Fähigkeit zu glauben verweigert, dann glaube ich nicht und umgekehrt. Aber das beruht ja wieder auf der möglich/unmöglich Aussage, die Meinereiner nicht glücklich gemacht hat.)



Wenn „Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“ dasselbe bedeuteten, dann müssten sie durcheinander ersetzbar sein, ohne dass der Satz, in dem sie ausgetauscht werden, seinen Wahrheitswert verlöre:

„Der Gefängniswärter entlässt den Ex-Sträfling in die _Freiheit_.“

Nun die Ersetzung:

„Der Gefängniswärter entlässt den Ex-Sträfling in die _Fähigkeit_.“ ...wtf?

Schlussfolgerung: Offenbar sind „Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“ nicht durcheinander ersetzbar und bedeuten damit nicht dasselbe.


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 20.02.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 20.02.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-o Da wäre ich jetzt nicht draufgekommen.  

kursiv jeweils die sätze von wiki
_"Im engeren Sinn ist Freiheit das Gegenteil von Gefangenschaft."_
Also nix Fähigkeit wie du selbst erkennst.
Von dieser Freiheit haben wir aber nie gesprochen.
_"Ethisch ist Freiheit das Recht, die Möglichkeit und die Verpflichtung des Menschen zur Selbstbestimmung und zum Ausdruck seines freien Willens."_
Der Teil wird von mir nicht als wahr anerkannt. -> Materialismus
du wolltest den Begriff jetzt ersetzen, aber:
_"Philosophisch ist Freiheit die Fähigkeit (und Möglichkeit?) zur Entscheidung."_
d.h. dasselbe!  

und gleich ein ähnliches Beispiel:
geil ungleich geil
geiles Spiel= tolles Spiel
geile Schnitte= fette Schnitte (also Cremeschnitten)

Also du hast Freiheit und Freiheit vermischt, wohingegen ich ein bestimmtes Freiheit mit Fähigkeit gleichgesetzt habe, wobei ich eig. dachte, dass du das genau so gebracht hattest.
Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied?


----------



## ElNonsk (20. Februar 2006)

aph am 20.02.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 19.02.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, dann einigen wir uns auf einen Kompromiss   
Du hast nach Kant unvernünftig gehandelt. (auch wenn für mich da weiterhin ein Widerspruch bestehen bleibt, aber bitte, jedem das Seine *g*)

P. S.: Jetzt möchte ich aber konkret wissen, was du an meiner Argumentation unvernünftig findest.


----------



## aph (20. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 20.02.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> P. S.: Jetzt möchte ich aber konkret wissen, was du an meiner Argumentation unvernünftig findest.



Die Sache mit dem freien Willen und der göttlichen Vorsehung. Nun schon zum 5. Mal. oO

Außerdem finde ich die Schlussfolgerung, Kausalitätenketten müssten endlich sein, unlogisch, da man ohnehin Kausalitätenketten niemals vollständig kennt.

Weiterhin finde ich es unlogisch, eine etwaige erste Ursache mit dem Gott des christlichen oder irgendeines anderen monotheistischen Glaubens gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Meinereiner (20. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 20.02.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> _"Philosophisch ist Freiheit die Fähigkeit (und Möglichkeit?) zur Entscheidung."_



Ich habe aber nicht von der speziellen Fähigkeit zur Entscheidung gesprochen, sondern von Fähigkeit überhaupt: ein großer Unterschied. Für die Geschichte mit Gott bedeutet dies, dass ich, wenn ich sage, wir seien _fähig_, an Gott zu glauben, damit _nicht_ meine, wir seien fähig, _zu entscheiden_, an Gott zu glauben. Du siehst den Unterschied?



> und gleich ein ähnliches Beispiel:
> geil ungleich geil
> geiles Spiel= tolles Spiel
> geile Schnitte= fette Schnitte (also Cremeschnitten)



Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?



> Also du hast Freiheit und Freiheit vermischt, wohingegen ich ein bestimmtes Freiheit mit Fähigkeit gleichgesetzt habe, wobei ich eig. dachte, dass du das genau so gebracht hattest.
> Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied?



Nope, du hast nicht die, laut Wiki, philosophische Freiheit mit Fähigkeit gleichgesetzt, sondern besagte philosophische Freiheit gleichgesetzt mit der Fähigkeit, _zu entscheiden_.

Der Unterschied liegt, wie ich bereits schrieb, darin, dass wir zwar nicht wissen, ob wir _frei_ sind, an Gott zu glauben, jedoch wissen, dass wir _fähig_ sind, an Gott zu glauben.


----------



## Meinereiner (20. Februar 2006)

aph am 20.02.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem finde ich die Schlussfolgerung, Kausalitätenketten müssten endlich sein, unlogisch, da man ohnehin Kausalitätenketten niemals vollständig kennt.



Um das Argument zu verstehen, musst du dich auf den Standpunkt stellen, den Kant eingenommen hat. Kant argumentiert in etwa folgendermaßen (das hat ElNonsk allerdings auch schon geschrieben): Kausalität ist etwas, was es nicht in der Welt an sich gibt, sondern was der Mensch erst in sie hineinlegt. Ohne einen Menschen, der die Kausalität in die Natur legt, gäbe es keine Kausalität. Der Mensch betrachtet gewissermaßen die Welt und _denkt_ die Kausalität dann hinzu.

Nun kann freilich _behauptet_ werden, die Kausalität bilde eine unendliche Kette, aber diese unendliche Kette kann nicht _gedacht_ werden. Unter „eine Kausalitätskette denken“ wird dabei verstanden, sich _jedes einzelnen_ Ursache-Wirkungszusammenhanges gewahr zu sein. Doch dies ist freilich unmöglich.

Beispiel:

Stelle dir vor, das menschliche Gedächtnis sei ein Eimer und die Gedanken, die jemand besitzt, seien kleine Kügelchen, die in dem Eimer drinnen sind. Nun kannst du eine Kugel in den Eimer werfen, auf der steht, die Kausalitätskette sei unendlich. Diese eine Kugel ist nun freilich nicht etwa die fragliche unendliche Kausalitätskette, sondern nur die _Behauptung_, dass es eine unendliche Kausalitätskette gäbe. Wenn wir diese eine Kugel in den Eimer werfen, dann _denken_ wir nicht eine unendliche Kausalitätskette, sondern wir _behaupten_ sie nur.

Was aber müssten wir tun, um eine unendliche Kausalitätskette zu _denken_? Ganz einfach: Wir müssten für jede Wirkung/Ursache eine eigene Kugel in den Eimer werfen. Da wir aber eine unendliche Kausalitätskette uns denken wollen, müssten wir unendlich viele Kugeln in den Eimer werfen. Es ist aber gewiss einsichtig, dass dazu schlichtweg die Zeit fehlt. Würden wir das Gedächtnis eines Menschen von Geburt bis Tod ununterbrochen mit Kugeln füllen, so würden sich zum Zeitpunkt unmittelbar vor dem Tode dennoch nur endlich viele Kugel darin befinden.

Aus diesem Grunde ist es nicht möglich, sich eine unendliche Kausalitätskette zu _denken_, wir können sie nur _behaupten_.

Das ist mehr oder weniger die Argumentation Kants, die explizit darauf baut, dass wir die Kausalität erst in die Welt hineinlegen. Bezweifelten wir das und sagten, Kausalität existiere auch unabhängig vom Menschen, so wird die ganze Argumentation natürlich hinfällig.



> Weiterhin finde ich es unlogisch, eine etwaige erste Ursache mit dem Gott des christlichen oder irgendeines anderen monotheistischen Glaubens gleichzusetzen.



Das läuft in die von ElNonsk angeschnittene Ecke Philosophengott/christlicher (islamischer etc.) Gott. Der Philosophengott, der durch die meisten Gottesbeweise bewiesen werden soll, ist gewissermaßen unbekannt. Es wird gezeigt, _dass_ dort etwas sein soll, aber es wird nicht gezeigt, _was_ das ist. Insofern gibt es keine Verbindung zwischen einer prima causa und dem christlichen (islamischen etc.) Gott.


----------



## Trickmaster (20. Februar 2006)

> Ja und genau das ist euer Problem. Man kommt nicht sofort in den Himmel sondern erst bei der ersten Auferstehung(gibt es in deiner Bibel keine Offenbarung oder sowas?). Zu toten Menschen zubeten nützt also garnichts und sie für heilig zuhalten ebenfalls.
> Joh 11,25: "Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben. Wer an mich glaubt wird leben, auch wenn er stirbt, und jeder, der lebt und an mich glaubt, wird auf ewig nicht sterben."


Ich weiß auch, dass der Geist eines toten Menschen nur bis zur Wiederkunft schläft oder so. Trotzdem, nach der Bibel sind die einzigen Menschen im Himmel Elia und Mose, das bestätigt sogar Jesus. Und solange nicht die Rede davon ist, dass Maria und co. im Himmel sind, nützt es überhaupt nichts mit ihnen zusprechen.


> > Viele wechseln vom Katholismus in eine andere Religion oder werden Atheisten, Darwinisten oder auch andere. Der Adventismus ist erst 170 Jahre alt und hat schon 39 Millionen Angehörige. Ich zitiere:
> > "Rund 13 Millionen erwachsene getaufte Mitglieder (Stand: 2003).
> > Die Freikirche der Siebenten-Tags-Adventisten gehört heute zu den am schnellsten wachsenden christlichen Kirchen der Welt. Alle 38 Sekunden wächst die Kirche um ein Mitglied durch Taufe"http://www.stanet.ch/Biel/faq.htm
> 
> ...


Viele Katholen sehen die Adventgemeinde als viel sinnvoller an, weswegen sie meist auf diese Religion umsteigen. Ich gehöre auch dazu und bereue es kein bisschen.


> Wenn du Kathole bist würde ich um alles in der Welt den Kommentar zurücknehmen bevor du noch nicht weißt was ein Adventist ist.
> http://www.adventisten.de/einblick/was.html
> Siebenten-Tags-Adventisten teilen mit allen Christen den Glauben an Jesus Christus. Er ist die Mitte ihres Lebens. Und sie glauben, dass es wichtig ist, das Evangelium, die Nachricht von der Errettung, allen Menschen zu bringen.
> Kurz gesagt: Jeder Prophet und jeder Apostel in der Bibel ist Adventist, denn er glaubt an Jesus und seine Wiederkunft. Deswegen würde ich das mit der Sekte schnell abstreiten.


IHR seid für mich eine bloße Sekte, die nicht der Wahrheit, sondern der menschlichen Eitelkeit entsprang, von Menschen gestiftet, nicht von Christus! 
Ob Du's glaubst oder nicht: Auch Katholiken erwartet die Wiederkunft Christi und verkündet das Evangelium. Aber wir dürfen sicher sein, dass wir einen Teil der Herrlichkeit, die dann wiederkehren wird, bereits jetzt schon haben in den Sakramenten, den Zeichen des Heiles, die Christus selbst eingesetzt hat.[/quote]
Ihr Katholen seid auch nur von menschen gestiftet. Außerdem gehören wir zu den Christen. Eine Sekte ist eine Religion, die sich nicht an die Bibel hält. Woher nimmst DU dir das Recht uns als Sekte zubezeichnen. Wir feiern zumindest den Sabbat an seinem richtigen Tag und ändern die Bibel nicht um einige Menschen zusich zu gewinnen.


> > Ich hätte gedacht du wärst klug genung in irgendeine Suchmaschine den Begriff einzugeben   bitte:http://www.adventisten.de/
> > Natürlich haben wir auch einmal etwas falsch gemacht. Wir haben wie alle anderen auch einfach nur zugeguckt, wie die Juden in die KZs deportiert wurden, anstatt dagegen zuprotestieren.
> 
> 
> Die Kirche hat immerhin protestiert- mit der Enzyklika "Mit brennender Sorge" z.B. War es zu wenig? Ohne Frage. Aber die Kirche hat wenigstens den Mund aufgetan ...


Ähm wir auch aber, da wir viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit den Juden hatten drohten sie auch uns zuverfolgen. Einige wurden auch in KZs deportiert nur der Juden willen. 


> > Sorry meine Kommentare waren wirklich etwas zu Klischeehaft. Allerdings dürftet ihr auch keinen Ansprechpartner haben, außer Gott. Der Papst ist auch nur ein Mensch und allen anderen gleichgestellt.
> 
> 
> Wen die Kirche als Ansprechpartner haben darf und wen nicht lässt sie sich wohl kaum von einer schismatischen Abspaltung einer weiteren Gruppe von Häretikern vorschreiben! Ist Dir diese Rhetorik lieber? Mir auch nicht. Also dann, wo wir das geklärt haben: Der Papst ist ein Mensch, sicher, trotzdem kann er für die Kirche sprechen.


Für die Kirche, aber niemals für Gott.



> > Du übertreibst etwas. Zudem bewirkt dein sogennates *gesundgebetet- Tschaka* wirklich was. Frag mal Psychologen: Christen werden schneller gesund als andere Menschen, weil sie wissen das jemand an sie denkt und für sie betet, wodurch der Körper angespornt wird sich schneller zu heilen. Für all die konserativen langweiler gibt es immer noch einen langweiligeren paralelen Gottesdienst. man soll mit guter Laune und Hoffnung wieder aus der gemeinde, Kirche oder wie auch immer rauskommen schließlich ist der Ruhetag nach der Bibel um des Menschenwillen und nicht um Gotteswillen geschaffen. Ohne ihn würden sich viele Menschen zu Tode arbeiten ohne das sie es merken. Viele würden wahnsinnig werden ohne zuwissen warum.
> 
> 
> Natürlich habe ich übertrieben, um zu zeigen, worum es mir ging. Die Frage nach der "Langweiligkeit" der jeweiligen "Liturgie" ist höchst subjektiv und sollte hier kein weiterer Streitpunkt sein. Ich sage: Sie ist nicht langweilig, Du behauptest das Gegenteil- schlagende Argumente für oder wider lassen sich nicht finden.


nein das stimmt nicht. Du hast dich auch schon an diese konserativen messen gewöhnt, weswegen dich alles andere kalt abblitzt. Die Alten in unserer gemeinde sind auch gegen eine Änderung aber der jugend gehört halt die Zukunft. Und das heißt: alles umkrempeln und den Ruhetag wirklich feiern.


> > Zurück zu deiner Aussage: Die Rumba-Rhytmen und all dieser Zeug halten sich leider in Grenzen. Ein richtiger Christ würde in die kirche kommen um zufeiern und nicht um sich zu Tode zulangweilen, sich zufreuen am Leben zusein während auf der anderen Erdhalbkugel jede Seknde ein *Kind* stirbt. warum sollte man deiner Meinung nach nicht so feiern? Die Afroamerikaner sind in diesem Bereich am weitesten und vorbildlichsten. Sie heiligen den Tag genauso wie man ihn heiligen sollte.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt: Die Hl. Messe _wird_ gefeiert, in ihrer hiesigen Form durchaus angemessen und würdig. s.o.!


DEN heiligen Tag? WAS denn für ein heiliger Tag? Ihr interpretiert doch die Bibel: also 1 Milliarden Jahre ruhen und die nächsten Milliarden Jahre arbeiten, denn Gott hat doch nach euch die Erde nicht wirklich in 6 tagen geschaffen. Ihr habt den Ruhetag von Samstag auf Sonnag verschoben, was ihr nicht tun durftet und es trotzdem noch tut. Ihr meint, dass alle Katholen in den Himmel kommen und es Gott egal sei wie ihr lebt. Ihr duldet schwule Priester in der Kirche und meint ihr seid keine Sekte (was ihr eigentlich auch nicht seid)?
Lass mich raten was du zurückschreibst: Den Ruhetag zu ändern ist nichts schlimmes und hatte keine Folgen.
Schwul sein liegt in der Natur obwohl Gott eindeutig ein anderes Geschlecht geschaffen hat um nicht Schwule bei treiben zubeobachten.
Man soll nur einige Stellen der Bibel interpretieren, die anderen sind echt und der Rest sind Mythen.
ja alle katholen kommen in den Himmel und die Bösen landen in der Hölle oder im Fegefeuer (Ihr seid doch wirklich die letzten Christen, die noch an so einen Quatsch anstatt mal beinah 200 Belege in der Bibel zulesen, wo genaustens steht, das die Erde zerstört werden wird mit allen die nicht an Gott und Jesus glauben und dass nach der Bibel der Himmel nur eine Zwischenstation ist wo man 1000 Jahre damit verbringt alles was einem auf der Erde passiert ist zuvergessen)
Ihr sauft und raucht, was das Zeug hält, weil ihr glaubt dass Jesus Wein getrunken hätte. Doch es ist schon längst klar, dass der Wein früher nichts anderes war als der heutige Traubensaft. Doch ihr ändert euch nicht und deswegen gibt gibt es Protestanten, weil wir eure Einstellung eines Esels gleicht und das I.Q. nicht besser ist als eure neue Verwandten, den Affen.
Hey ich hab wirklich nichts gegen Katholen aber deine Reaktion darauf, dass wir eine Sekte seien erinnert mich stark an das Mittelalter, wo ihr ja gezeigt habt was ihr drauf hattet. Evangelischen habt ihr verfolgt und glaubt bisjetzt noch, dass sie eine Sekte seien, genau wie bei mir. Du warst noch nie in einer Adventgemeinde, sonst würdest du wissen, dass du mit deiner Sektenverurteilung an meine Glaubensrichtung alle Christen in den Dreck ziehst.
Ich mag alle Christen und Protestanten, doch eure Ignoranz und euer Verhalten ist selbst den Muslimen ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## mercury123 (20. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 20.02.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es einen Unterscheid, ob ich das Tetragramm benutze oder "HERR" schreibe?
> Christus wurde gekreuzigt, da ist das Griechische eindeutig; aus anderen Quellen wissen wir, wie die Römer Menschen kreuzigten- ich sehe da kein Problem.
> Die Sintflut-Geschichte gibt es in Erzählungen vieler Völker, ja. Daher spielt ihre Historizität keine große Rolle sondern die Aussage, die hinter dieser Erzählung steht.
> Warum sollte das NT gefälscht sein? Und von wem?



Nun, hast du gewusst, dass auch Bahl "Herr" bedeutet? Warum also belässt du es nicht einfach bei Jahweh, um den Rang Gottes nicht zu gefährden?
Das Kreuzigen blende ich an dieser Stelle mal aus, mal schauen, ob ich wissenschaftliche Beweise auftreiben kann, die dieser Vorstellung wiedersprechen.
Ja, die Sintflutgeschichte wird/wurde in vielen Völkern erzählt. Doch die Wissenschaft meint zu wissen, dass Moses Zutritt zu den Bibliotheken der Babylonier hatte und dort den Gilgamesch-Epos als Inspiration für seine Sintflutsage benutzte. Auch geht die Wissenschaft davon aus, dass es absolut unmöglich sei, dass die Sintflut all Berge dieser Welt überdeckt hat, doch so steht es zweifellos in der Bibel.



> Richtig, Gott inspirierte die Schreiber. Aber trotz dieser Inspiration blieben sie Menschen, und Menschen machen Fehler. Es sind ja auch kaum derart sinnentstellenden Fehler, die ein Verstehen völlig unmöglich machen (im AT fallen mir im Moment nur zwei Stellenden ein, die nicht zu übersetzen sind (bei den Psalmen und im Danklied der Hannah (1 Sam2,1-11)), im NT gar keine): Es sind Buchstabendreher, vergessene oder überflüssige Buchstaben, oder der Schreiber bzw. Kopist ist in der Zeile verrutscht usw.



Hmm, was meint eigentlich Trickmaster dazu?


----------



## aph (21. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 20.02.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Um das Argument zu verstehen, musst du dich auf den Standpunkt stellen, den Kant eingenommen hat. Kant argumentiert in etwa folgendermaßen (das hat ElNonsk allerdings auch schon geschrieben): Kausalität ist etwas, was es nicht in der Welt an sich gibt, sondern was der Mensch erst in sie hineinlegt. Ohne einen Menschen, der die Kausalität in die Natur legt, gäbe es keine Kausalität. Der Mensch betrachtet gewissermaßen die Welt und _denkt_ die Kausalität dann hinzu.
> 
> Nun kann freilich _behauptet_ werden, die Kausalität bilde eine unendliche Kette, aber diese unendliche Kette kann nicht _gedacht_ werden. Unter „eine Kausalitätskette denken“ wird dabei verstanden, sich _jedes einzelnen_ Ursache-Wirkungszusammenhanges gewahr zu sein. Doch dies ist freilich unmöglich.


Auch an dich der Hinweis: Ich bin ja nicht blöde. *g*

Ich habe das mit Kant schon verstanden, ich stimme nur nicht mit ihm überein. Wie ich schon mehrfach ausführte, ist unsere Gedankenwelt über Kausalitätsketten aus sich selbst heraus lückenhaft. Sie erhebt keinen Anspruch, dass sie in einem einzelnen Geiste vollständig sein kann. Es geht nicht darum, wie du behauptest, jeden _einzelnen_ Zusammenhang zu kennen.
Stattdessen ist die hervorstechendste Eigenschaft ihre beständige Weiterentwicklung und Verlängerung bzw. Verfeinerung der Kette. Jemand, der verstandesgemäß mit der Lückenhaftigkeit der Kette als gegeben operiert und damit auch noch nie ein Problem hatte, begibt sich demnach nicht in einen unvernünftigen Widerspruch, wenn er von ihrer Unendlichkeit ausgeht, da die Lücken sowohl endlich als auch unendlich sein können.



> Das ist mehr oder weniger die Argumentation Kants, die explizit darauf baut, dass wir die Kausalität erst in die Welt hineinlegen. Bezweifelten wir das und sagten, Kausalität existiere auch unabhängig vom Menschen, so wird die ganze Argumentation natürlich hinfällig.


Nun, das kommt für mich noch erschwerend hinzu. Wenn ich nicht davon ausginge, dass die Ursachen tatsächlich (also in der Realität) wirken, könnte ich mir das Nachdenken über Kausalitäten auch sparen. Es hätte dann so wenig Nutzwert wie Gemäldeinterpretationen im Kunstunterricht.
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Apfel existiert, den ich glaube zu sehen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Wirkung existiert, die ich glaube zu sehen. Aber ich nehme von beiden an, dass sie existieren.



> Das läuft in die von ElNonsk angeschnittene Ecke Philosophengott/christlicher (islamischer etc.) Gott. Der Philosophengott, der durch die meisten Gottesbeweise bewiesen werden soll, ist gewissermaßen unbekannt. Es wird gezeigt, _dass_ dort etwas sein soll, aber es wird nicht gezeigt, _was_ das ist. Insofern gibt es keine Verbindung zwischen einer prima causa und dem christlichen (islamischen etc.) Gott.


Sehe ich genauso. Als wir anfänglich von Gottesbeweisen sprachen, ging ich allerdings davon aus, dass der christliche Gott bewiesen werden soll.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (21. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 20.02.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Joh 11,25: "Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben. Wer an mich glaubt wird leben, auch wenn er stirbt, und jeder, der lebt und an mich glaubt, wird auf ewig nicht sterben."





> Ich weiß auch, dass der Geist eines toten Menschen nur bis zur Wiederkunft schläft oder so. Trotzdem, nach der Bibel sind die einzigen Menschen im Himmel Elia und Mose, das bestätigt sogar Jesus. Und solange nicht die Rede davon ist, dass Maria und co. im Himmel sind, nützt es überhaupt nichts mit ihnen zusprechen.


Was ist mit all den Märtyrern, die ihr Leben ließen für Christus? Mit Stephanus, Paulus, Petrus, Andreas usw.? Ihr Opfer sollte um sonst sein? Wer an Jesus glaubt, ist bereits mit ihm in der Gemeinschaft Gottes; auch der Tod kann daran nichts ändern und bildet nur den Übergang zur Herrlichkeit Gottes.   



> Viele Katholen sehen die Adventgemeinde als viel sinnvoller an, weswegen sie meist auf diese Religion umsteigen. Ich gehöre auch dazu und bereue es kein bisschen.


Diese Katholiken würde ich gerne mal kennen lernen ...



> Ihr Katholen seid auch nur von menschen gestiftet. Außerdem gehören wir zu den Christen. Eine Sekte ist eine Religion, die sich nicht an die Bibel hält. Woher nimmst DU dir das Recht uns als Sekte zubezeichnen. Wir feiern zumindest den Sabbat an seinem richtigen Tag und ändern die Bibel nicht um einige Menschen zusich zu gewinnen.


Das Haupt der Kirche ist Jesus Christus! "Du aber bist Petrus, der Fels, und auf diesen Fels werde ich meine Kirche bauen, und die Mächte der Unterwelt werden sie nicht überwältigen. Ich gebe dir die Schlüssel des Himmelreiches: Was du auf Erden binden wirst, das wird auch im Himmel gebunden sein, und was du auf Erden lösen wirst, das wird auch im Himmel gelöst sein." Also, es gibt "uns" seit beinahe 2000 Jahren, "wir" haben Kriege und Katastrophen, Fresser und Säufer, Kriegstreiber und Hurenböcke auf dem Stuhl Petri überstanden, "wir" haben die Schrift bewahrt durch die Jahrtausende und den Menschen die Frohe Botschaft gebracht- und jetzt sollen "wir" uns von einer Handvoll, und mehr seid ihr nicht, Besserwisser, deren Gründer vor knapp 200 lachhaften Jahren eine Vision hatte, sagen lassen: "Nee Leute, so geht's nicht, ich weiß viel besser als ihr, wie die Bibel zu verstehen ist!"? Entschuldige, aber das lehne ich entschieden ab. 



> Ähm wir auch aber, da wir viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit den Juden hatten drohten sie auch uns zuverfolgen. Einige wurden auch in KZs deportiert nur der Juden willen


Wo sind die Märtyrer der Adventisten, die im KZ starben? Die ihre Stimme erhoben gegen das Regime? Wo sind Menschen wie Kolping, von Galen usw.?



> > Wen die Kirche als Ansprechpartner haben darf und wen nicht lässt sie sich wohl kaum von einer schismatischen Abspaltung einer weiteren Gruppe von Häretikern vorschreiben! Ist Dir diese Rhetorik lieber? Mir auch nicht. Also dann, wo wir das geklärt haben: Der Papst ist ein Mensch, sicher, trotzdem kann er für die Kirche sprechen.
> 
> 
> Für die Kirche, aber niemals für Gott.


Nochmals: Das entscheidet die Kirche selbst. Der Papst ist auch Stellvertreter Jesu Christi auf Erden sowie Nachfolger des Apostelfürsten Petrus und kann somit sehr wohl Gottes Willen bekunden- natürlich niemals losgelöst von der Schrift oder der Tradition.



> nein das stimmt nicht. Du hast dich auch schon an diese konserativen messen gewöhnt, weswegen dich alles andere kalt abblitzt. Die Alten in unserer gemeinde sind auch gegen eine Änderung aber der jugend gehört halt die Zukunft. Und das heißt: alles umkrempeln und den Ruhetag wirklich feiern.


Wage es nicht mir vorschreiben zu wollen, was ich für konservativ halte und was nicht! Wenn Du dich mal ein wenig mit der Feier der Hl. Liturgie befasst hättest, würdest Du sie nicht mehr als langweilig bezeichnen! 
Der Jugend gehört die Zukunft? Sicher. Aber weiß die Jugend deswegen alles besser? Die Jugend motzt "Boah, wie öde!", und schon wird der Ritus komplett umgeworfen, um es denen recht zu machen? Gut, dass dies bei "uns" nicht geht.



> DEN heiligen Tag? WAS denn für ein heiliger Tag? Ihr interpretiert doch die Bibel: also 1 Milliarden Jahre ruhen und die nächsten Milliarden Jahre arbeiten, denn Gott hat doch nach euch die Erde nicht wirklich in 6 tagen geschaffen. Ihr habt den Ruhetag von Samstag auf Sonnag verschoben, was ihr nicht tun durftet und es trotzdem noch tut. Ihr meint, dass alle Katholen in den Himmel kommen und es Gott egal sei wie ihr lebt. Ihr duldet schwule Priester in der Kirche und meint ihr seid keine Sekte (was ihr eigentlich auch nicht seid)?


Immer langsam. Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich eine wörtliche Auslegung der Bibel nicht akzeptieren kann- es widerspräche ihrer eigentlichen Funktion. Nochmal: Das "wie?" der Schöpfung spielt keine Rolle, das "warum?" ist relevant.
Zur Homosexualität einiger Priester: Ich sehe die Haltung der Kiche in dieser Frage als bestenfalls inkonsequent und bin der Meinung, dass sie geändert werden sollte.


> Lass mich raten was du zurückschreibst: Den Ruhetag zu ändern ist nichts schlimmes und hatte keine Folgen.


Es geht nicht um den Ruhetag sondern um den Tag der Auferstehung Jesu Christi- den Sonntag.


> Schwul sein liegt in der Natur obwohl Gott eindeutig ein anderes Geschlecht geschaffen hat um nicht Schwule bei treiben zubeobachten


Praktizierte Homosexualität ist nach der Schrift und dem Lehramt der kath. Kirche eine schwere Sünde, ja. Dennoch: Homosexuelle sind natürlich genau so Menschen wie Du und ich und wir sollten uns davor hüten, sie in irgendeiner Form zu diskriminieren! Und ja, ich weiß, dass das ein gewagter Spagat ist ...


> Man soll nur einige Stellen der Bibel interpretieren, die anderen sind echt und der Rest sind Mythen.


Die Bibel ist kein Geschichtsbuch! Natürlich muss sie stets neu ausgelegt werden, um überhaupt begreifen zu können, was sie uns eigentlich sagen will! Der Verstehenshorizont ändert sich doch mit den Menschen.


> ja alle katholen kommen in den Himmel und die Bösen landen in der Hölle oder im Fegefeuer (Ihr seid doch wirklich die letzten Christen, die noch an so einen Quatsch anstatt mal beinah 200 Belege in der Bibel zulesen, wo genaustens steht, das die Erde zerstört werden wird mit allen die nicht an Gott und Jesus glauben und dass nach der Bibel der Himmel nur eine Zwischenstation ist wo man 1000 Jahre damit verbringt alles was einem auf der Erde passiert ist zuvergessen)


Wenn Gott gerecht ist, kommen tatsächlich alle Katholiken in den Himmel, selbst solche wie Hitler.


> Ihr sauft und raucht, was das Zeug hält, weil ihr glaubt dass Jesus Wein getrunken hätte. Doch es ist schon längst klar, dass der Wein früher nichts anderes war als der heutige Traubensaft. Doch ihr ändert euch nicht und deswegen gibt gibt es Protestanten, weil wir eure Einstellung eines Esels gleicht und das I.Q. nicht besser ist als eure neue Verwandten, den Affen.


Mit Beleidigungen erreichst Du gar nichts. Wer ist "Ihr?" Ich rauche nicht und trinke nicht, und es ist mir völlig schnuppe, wie der Wein vor 2000 Jahren in Palästina war- etwas lachhafteres, um die Kirche zu diskreditieren, fiel Dir wohl nicht ein, oder? 


> Hey ich hab wirklich nichts gegen Katholen aber deine Reaktion darauf, dass wir eine Sekte seien erinnert mich stark an das Mittelalter, wo ihr ja gezeigt habt was ihr drauf hattet. Evangelischen habt ihr verfolgt und glaubt bisjetzt noch, dass sie eine Sekte seien, genau wie bei mir. Du warst noch nie in einer Adventgemeinde, sonst würdest du wissen, dass du mit deiner Sektenverurteilung an meine Glaubensrichtung alle Christen in den Dreck ziehst.


Auch die makellosen "Evangelischen" haben Andersgläubige verfolgt und verbrannt. Die Bezeichnung "Sekte" wird euch doch sogar von der EKD aufgedrückt, da haben die Katholiken kein Patent drauf ...


> Ich mag alle Christen und Protestanten, doch eure Ignoranz und euer Verhalten ist selbst den Muslimen ein Dorn im Auge.


Oh ja, Gott ist groß, Christus unser Kumpel und überhaupt sollen wir uns alle lieb haben ... wie naiv. Dieser Zustand wäre vielleicht wünschenswert, aber so einfach ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (21. Februar 2006)

mercury123 am 20.02.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, hast du gewusst, dass auch Bahl "Herr" bedeutet? Warum also belässt du es nicht einfach bei Jahweh, um den Rang Gottes nicht zu gefährden?
> Das Kreuzigen blende ich an dieser Stelle mal aus, mal schauen, ob ich wissenschaftliche Beweise auftreiben kann, die dieser Vorstellung wiedersprechen.


"Baal" hat im Hebräischen die Bedeutung von "Götze, Abbild". Gottes "Rang" sehe ich nicht dadurch gefährdet, in als "HERR" zu bezeichnen. Übrigens: Ein Jude würde NIEMALS das Tetragramm benutzen, er ließt diese Buchstaben (JHWH) immer als "Adonai", was "Herr" bedeutet.



> Ja, die Sintflutgeschichte wird/wurde in vielen Völkern erzählt. Doch die Wissenschaft meint zu wissen, dass Moses Zutritt zu den Bibliotheken der Babylonier hatte und dort den Gilgamesch-Epos als Inspiration für seine Sintflutsage benutzte. Auch geht die Wissenschaft davon aus, dass es absolut unmöglich sei, dass die Sintflut all Berge dieser Welt überdeckt hat, doch so steht es zweifellos in der Bibel.


Also die Theorie von dem Bibliotheksbesuch Mose habe ich nich nie gehört ... Wir drehen uns wieder im Kreis: Die Bibel ist KEIN Geschichtsbuch und will uns keine historischen Fakten mitteilen!


----------



## Meinereiner (21. Februar 2006)

aph am 21.02.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen ist die hervorstechendste Eigenschaft ihre beständige Weiterentwicklung und Verlängerung bzw. Verfeinerung der Kette. Jemand, der verstandesgemäß mit der Lückenhaftigkeit der Kette als gegeben operiert und damit auch noch nie ein Problem hatte, begibt sich demnach nicht in einen unvernünftigen Widerspruch, wenn er von ihrer Unendlichkeit *ausgeht*, da die Lücken sowohl endlich als auch unendlich sein können.



Von der Unendlichkeit der Kette _auszugehen_, ist gewiss kein Problem, denn das ist dasselbe, wie ihre Unendlichkeit zu _behaupten_. Worum es aber Kant geht, ist, dass wir sie nicht unendlich _denken_ können.



> Wenn ich nicht davon ausginge, dass die Ursachen tatsächlich (also in der Realität) wirken, könnte ich mir das Nachdenken über Kausalitäten auch sparen. Es hätte dann so wenig Nutzwert wie Gemäldeinterpretationen im Kunstunterricht.



Genaugenommen nicht. Auch Kausalität ist nur eine Modellvorstellung, mit der wir gewisse Phänomene in der Welt beschreiben. Ob unser Kausalitätsmodell tatsächlich dem entspricht, wie es sich in der Welt verhält, ist unbekannt. Daher ist es denkbar, dass unser Kausalitätsmodell nichts beschreibt, was es in er Welt gibt. Dennoch aber denken wir über Kausalität nach, einfach deshalb, weil das Modell funktioniert.


----------



## aph (21. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Unendlichkeit der Kette _auszugehen_, ist gewiss kein Problem, denn das ist dasselbe, wie ihre Unendlichkeit zu _behaupten_. Worum es aber Kant geht, ist, dass wir sie nicht unendlich _denken_ können.


Irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Unterschied mehr. Letztlich ist da eine Grauzone. Wir behaupten, was wir denken und wir denken, was wir behaupten. Ich gehe nicht von der Unendlichkeit aus, ich halte sie für wahrscheinlich. Momentan denke ich, dass es so ist. Ich denke mir das Universum unendlich. Behaupte ruhig, ich könne das nicht. Ich tue es aber trotzdem. *g*



> Genaugenommen nicht. Auch Kausalität ist nur eine Modellvorstellung, mit der wir gewisse Phänomene in der Welt beschreiben. Ob unser Kausalitätsmodell tatsächlich dem entspricht, wie es sich in der Welt verhält, ist unbekannt. Daher ist es denkbar, dass unser Kausalitätsmodell nichts beschreibt, was es in er Welt gibt. Dennoch aber denken wir über Kausalität nach, einfach deshalb, weil das Modell funktioniert.


Wie ich bereits andeutete, sehe ich hier keinen Unterschied zu gegenständlichen Objekten. Auch bei denen weiß ich nicht, ob sie nicht nur in meiner Vorstellung existieren. Würde ich aber alles Beobachtete in Frage stellen, könnte ich nicht nur das Denken, sondern auch das Fühlen und sonstige Aktivitäten bleiben lassen. Es ist müßig, weiter in dieser Richtung zu argumentieren. Ich bin nicht bereit, daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Existenz bzw. Nichtexistenz einzelner in Frage gestellter Beobachtungen zu ziehen. Ich hoffe, das die Argumentationslinie diesmal verständlicher war, sonst muss ich es wohl aufgeben, es euch zu erklären.


----------



## crackajack (21. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 20.02.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 20.02.2006 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wenn du alles von meiner Aussage wahrgenommen hättest, hättest du gesehen, dass ich bereits schrieb, dass wir da nicht auf einen Nenner kommen werden, weil dass für mich das Gleiche ist, wie der von dir anders verstandene möglich/unmöglich "Humbug" von ein paar Seiten vorher.  

Ich versuche es mal zu verstehen und daher ein Frage:
Meinst du mit wir: _einige_ aus dem wir sind fähig an Gott zu glauben oder das im Prinzip _jeder_ die physische/psychische Fähigkeit dazu hat?

Wenn du ersteres meinst: zustimm; aber ich würde nicht sagen fähig zu glauben, sondern würde sagen sie müssen glauben
Bei zweiterem: nope; wenn man nicht mit den nötigen Atomen ausgerüstet wurde und nicht den richtigen Atomen begegnet dann ist man nicht dazu fähig


> > geil ungleich geil
> > geiles Spiel= tolles Spiel
> > geile Schnitte= fette Schnitte (also Cremeschnitten)
> 
> ...


Nicht viel nur das Cremeschnitten lecker sind.  
Das ist einfach nur vollkommen unnötig für den thread und ich habe das nur aus Langeweile geschrieben.  

Wer es nicht merkt: der thread verliert für mich allmählich an Nährwert, da Doc_Holiday einen Kreuzzug beginnt und ElNonsk irgendwie zwar brauchbarer/toleranter argumentiert, ich aber ansonsten nirgends die von ihm gepriesene Wahrheit anerkennen kann.
Das einzig nahrhafte am gesamten thread war der Einwurf von Meinereiner, den ich aber laut ElNonsk nicht verstanden habe (  ), dass der Materialismus nicht sagen kann ob er wahr ist.
Meine Erkenntnis daraus war, dass jedes Argument das ich oder jeder andere bringt nur auf Glauben beruht und nie auf Wissen. D.h Wissen ist eine Illusion.


> > Also du hast Freiheit und Freiheit vermischt, wohingegen ich ein bestimmtes Freiheit mit Fähigkeit gleichgesetzt habe, wobei ich eig. dachte, dass du das genau so gebracht hattest.
> > Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied?
> 
> 
> ...


siehe oben
ich weiß das eben nicht


----------



## Meinereiner (21. Februar 2006)

aph am 21.02.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Unterschied mehr. Letztlich ist da eine Grauzone. Wir behaupten, was wir denken und wir denken, was wir behaupten. Ich gehe nicht von der Unendlichkeit aus, ich halte sie für wahrscheinlich. Momentan denke ich, dass es so ist. Ich denke mir das Universum unendlich. Behaupte ruhig, ich könne das nicht. Ich tue es aber trotzdem. *g*



Worin der Unterschied zwischen behaupten und denken, so, wie es hier gemeint ist, besteht, habe ich dir mit dem Beispiel vom Eimer und den Kügelchen erläutert.

Die Unendlichkeit der Kausalitätskette für wahrscheinlich zu halten, ist ebenfalls nur eine Behauptung im o.g. Sinne (dieses Fürwahrscheinlichhalten ist gewissermaßen nur _ein_ Kügelchen im Eimer, im Gegensatz zu unendlich vielen Kügelchen, die wir benötigten, eine unendliche Kausalitätskette zu denken).



> Ich bin nicht bereit, daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Existenz bzw. Nichtexistenz einzelner in Frage gestellter Beobachtungen zu ziehen.



Will doch auch niemand von dir. Es ging mir lediglich darum, zu zeigen, dass es unangebracht ist, die Auseinandersetzung mit einem Gegenstand aufzugeben, nur weil er womöglich erst durch uns in die Welt gebracht wird.


----------



## aph (21. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Worin der Unterschied zwischen behaupten und denken, so, wie es hier gemeint ist, besteht, habe ich dir mit dem Beispiel vom Eimer und den Kügelchen erläutert.


Korrigiere: glaubtest du erläutert zu haben. 

Schau mal ... alle Kügelchen in dem Eimer sind mit einer gewissen Unschärfe versehen. Ihre Verbindungen zu anderen Kügelchen sind unstet und teilweise unvollständig. Ich kann mir daher bei einer Menge von solchen Kügelchen gar nicht sicher sein, ob sie endlich oder unendlich ist, da ich die Unvollständigkeit bereits als ihnen eigenes Merkmal der Kügelchen betrachte.



> Will doch auch niemand von dir. Es ging mir lediglich darum, zu zeigen, dass es unangebracht ist, die Auseinandersetzung mit einem Gegenstand aufzugeben, nur weil er womöglich erst durch uns in die Welt gebracht wird.


Er wird von uns ja nicht in die Welt gebracht, nur weil wir ihn denken. Entweder ist er auch ohne uns existent, oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## Meinereiner (21. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 21.02.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit wir: einige aus dem wir sind fähig an Gott zu glauben oder das im Prinzip jeder die physische/psychische Fähigkeit dazu hat?



Was deine Frage angeht: Einige Menschen besitzen definitiv die Fähigkeit, an Gott zu glauben (nämlich alle die, die an Gott glauben). Dass alle Menschen besagte Fähigkeit besitzen, davon ist auszugehen.

Allerdings greift diese Frage viel zu weit vor; erst einmal müssen wir den Unterschied zwischen der _Freiheit_, an Gott zu glauben und der _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben, klären. Dazu wieder ein kleines Beispiel:

Denken wir uns den kleinen Hinz. Hinz glaubt an Gott. Können wir aber daraus, dass Hinz an Gott glaubt, schließen, dass er die _Freiheit_ besitzt, an Gott zu glauben? Gewiss nicht. Vielleicht gibt es hie und da irgendwelche Ursachen, die ihn gewissermaßen _zwingen_, an Gott zu glauben. Vielleicht gibt es diese Ursachen aber auch nicht. Was aber nun von beiden Alternativen der Fall ist, das wissen wir nicht.

Denken wir uns wieder Hinz, der an Gott glaubt. Können wir daraus, dass Hinz an Gott glaubt, schließen, dass er die _Fähigkeit_ besitzt, an Gott zu glauben? Jawohl. Wenn Hinz an Gott glaubt, dann muss er auch die Fähigkeit dazu besitzen, denn es wäre ja unsinnig, wenn wir sagten, Hinz glaubte an Gott, aber er sei nicht _fähig_, an Gott zu glauben.

Wir können also über Hinz folgende Aussage machen: Wir wissen nicht, ob er die _Freiheit_ besitzt, an Gott zu glauben, aber wir wissen, dass er die _Fähigkeit_ besitzt, an Gott zu glauben.

An diesem Beispiel sollte nun wirklich deutlich geworden sein, welchen Unterschied es macht, ob wir von der _Freiheit_, an Gott zu glauben oder von der _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben, reden.


----------



## Trickmaster (21. Februar 2006)

Doc_Holiday am 21.02.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 20.02.2006 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist sinnslos, wenn ich was dazu posten würde, weil mir noch unendlich Argumente dazu einfallen. das würden wir noch mindestens 20 Seiten lang diskutieren, weswegen ich jetzt schon mal nach gebe. Das einzige was ich dazu sage ist: Jedem das seine. Wenigstens glauben wir an Gott und Jesus halten die Zehn Gebote, missionieren und warten alle auf Jesu Wiederkunft. Alles andere kann mir egal sein. So kann man auch grob meine Glaubenrichtung beschreiben und sag jetzt bloß nicht das Katholen das nicht machen, dann wäre ich wirklich verwundert. ich kann dir nur sagen, dass wir keine Sekte sind (Frag mal einen Pfarrer, Priester oder wen auch immer)und das jede Religion im Prinzip eine Sekte ist, denn es könnte ebenso der Hinduismus die richtige Religion sein :-o . Ich frag mich eigentlich warum ich dir deine geschriebenen Sachen abkaufen sollte, vielleicht bist du nicht mal Kathole  . Im Pcgames-forum ist schließlich alles möglich.
Zudem zweifelst du die Allmächigkeit Gottes an, wenn dir die Frage *Wie* egal ist, oder ? Wahrscheinlich glaubst du auch daran, dass bei den Auszug aus Ägypten, das Meer gerade Ebbe hatte oder sowas  . Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Katholen gemacht. In meinen Augen waren sie nichts weiter als eingebildete Typen, die wirklich glaubten, dass sie in den Himmel kommen für garnichts und die Taufe völlig ausreichen. Doch seit dem Weltjugendtag und den vielen Pilgern, die wirklich stark an Gott glauben, hab ich gemerkt, dass die Katholen sich von Evangeln und Adventisten kaum unterscheiden. Ich hoffe, dass du auch so einer bist, denn wie Jesus gesagt hat gehört solchen die neue Erde. "Denn wer sich selbst erhöht, der soll erniedrigt werden; und wer sich selbst erniedrigt, der soll erhöht werden."

"Ihr sollt vor allem wissen, daß bin den letzten Tagen Spötter kommen werden, die ihren Spott treiben, ihren eigenen Begierden nachgehen 4und sagen: cWo bleibt die Verheißung seines Kommens? Denn nachdem die Väter entschlafen sind, bleibt es alles, wie es von Anfang der Schöpfung gewesen ist. 5Denn dsie wollen nichts davon wissen, daß der Himmel vorzeiten auch war, dazu die eErde, die aus Wasser und durch Wasser Bestand hatte durch Gottes Wort; 6dennoch wurde damals die Welt dadurch in der Sintflut vernichtet. f 7So werden auch der Himmel, der jetzt ist, und die Erde durch dasselbe Wort aufgespart für das Feuer, bewahrt für den Tag des Gerichts und der Verdammnis der gott


----------



## Meinereiner (21. Februar 2006)

aph am 21.02.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal ... alle Kügelchen in dem Eimer sind mit einer gewissen Unschärfe versehen. Ihre Verbindungen zu anderen Kügelchen sind unstet und teilweise unvollständig. Ich kann mir daher bei einer Menge von solchen Kügelchen gar nicht sicher sein, ob sie endlich oder unendlich ist, da ich die Unvollständigkeit bereits als ihnen eigenes Merkmal der Kügelchen betrachte.



Dass die Menge an Gedanken, die jemand zur selben Zeit denken kann, begrenzt ist, kann jeder vermittelst eines Selbstexperimentes an sich überprüfen. Nun kannst du gerne versuchen, trotz dieser Beschränkung, nur endlich viele Gedanken zugleich denken zu können, in deinem gesamten Leben unendlich viele Gedanken zu denken. Wenn du in der Unendlichkeit angekommen bist, kannst du dich ja gerne noch mal im Forum melden – bis dahin werde ich erst einmal in Ruhe alt und sterbe.



> Er wird von uns ja nicht in die Welt gebracht, nur weil wir ihn denken.



Von welchem Gegenstand sprichst du genau?



> Entweder ist er auch ohne uns existent, oder eben gar nicht.



Ich weiß zwar, wie erwähnt, nicht, von welchem Gegenstand du hier genau redest, aber es gibt Gegenstände, die nicht ohne uns existieren und dennoch nicht nicht existieren (zweimal „nicht“ ist beabsichtigt).


----------



## aph (21. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Menge an Gedanken, die jemand zur selben Zeit denken kann, begrenzt ist, kann jeder vermittelst eines Selbstexperimentes an sich überprüfen. Nun kannst du gerne versuchen, trotz dieser Beschränkung, nur endlich viele Gedanken zugleich denken zu können, in deinem gesamten Leben unendlich viele Gedanken zu denken. Wenn du in der Unendlichkeit angekommen bist, kannst du dich ja gerne noch mal im Forum melden – bis dahin werde ich erst einmal in Ruhe alt und sterbe.


Ich habe gar nicht vor, mir unendlich viele Gedanken zu machen. Das kann ich genauso wenig, wie mir auch nur einen einzigen gesicherten Gedanken zu machen. Und das ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Argumentation und der von Kant. Wenn die Kausalität erst mit unserem Denken in die Welt kommt, dann kommt die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität erst mit meinem Denken in die Gedankenwelt.



> Ich weiß zwar, wie erwähnt, nicht, von welchem Gegenstand du hier genau redest, aber es gibt Gegenstände, die nicht ohne uns existieren und dennoch nicht nicht existieren (zweimal „nicht“ ist beabsichtigt).


Welche sollen das sein, außer wir selbst natürlich?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (21. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 21.02.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist sinnslos, wenn ich was dazu posten würde, weil mir noch unendlich Argumente dazu einfallen. das würden wir noch mindestens 20 Seiten lang diskutieren, weswegen ich jetzt schon mal nach gebe. Das einzige was ich dazu sage ist: Jedem das seine. Wenigstens glauben wir an Gott und Jesus halten die Zehn Gebote, missionieren und warten alle auf Jesu Wiederkunft. Alles andere kann mir egal sein. So kann man auch grob meine Glaubenrichtung beschreiben und sag jetzt bloß nicht das Katholen das nicht machen, dann wäre ich wirklich verwundert. ich kann dir nur sagen, dass wir keine Sekte sind (Frag mal einen Pfarrer, Priester oder wen auch immer)und das jede Religion im Prinzip eine Sekte ist, denn es könnte ebenso der Hinduismus die richtige Religion sein :-o .


Natürlich glaube ich an Gott, Jesus Christus und den Hl. Geist, halte die Zehn Gebote und warte auf Jesu Wiederkunft- wie jeder Christ. Missionieren? In dem ich versuche, den Glauben vorzuleben, ja. 



> Ich frag mich eigentlich warum ich dir deine geschriebenen Sachen abkaufen sollte, vielleicht bist du nicht mal Kathole  . Im Pcgames-forum ist schließlich alles möglich.


Soll ich Dir vielleicht eine Kopie meines Taufscheins schicken?   



> Zudem zweifelst du die Allmächigkeit Gottes an, wenn dir die Frage *Wie* egal ist, oder ? Wahrscheinlich glaubst du auch daran, dass bei den Auszug aus Ägypten, das Meer gerade Ebbe hatte oder sowas  .


Ich weiß nicht, wie es damals zuging, ich war nicht dabei. Vielleicht hat sich das Meer wundersam geteilt, vielleicht herrschte enorme Ebbe- aber es spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist, was mit dieser Erzählung ausgesagt werden soll: Gott kümmert sich um Sein Volk.



> Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Katholen gemacht. In meinen Augen waren sie nichts weiter als eingebildete Typen, die wirklich glaubten, dass sie in den Himmel kommen für garnichts und die Taufe völlig ausreichen. Doch seit dem Weltjugendtag und den vielen Pilgern, die wirklich stark an Gott glauben, hab ich gemerkt, dass die Katholen sich von Evangeln und Adventisten kaum unterscheiden. Ich hoffe, dass du auch so einer bist, denn wie Jesus gesagt hat gehört solchen die neue Erde. "Denn wer sich selbst erhöht, der soll erniedrigt werden; und wer sich selbst erniedrigt, der soll erhöht werden."


Der WJT war ein kraftvolles Zeugnis für den kath. Glauben. Allerdings sehe ich den Personenkult um den Papst eher kritisch, wie viele andere Katholiken auch.
Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Adventisten, reformierten u.a. Christen, die Gruppen angehörten, die teils nicht mal 100 Jahre alt sind und allein der menschlichen Eitelkeit, einer Idee, entsprangen, um diese zu verherrlichen, nicht Gott. "Ein Leib und ein Geist, wie euch durch eure Berufung auch eine gemeinsame Hoffnung gegeben ist; ein Herr, ein Glaube, eine Taufe, ein Gott und Vater, und über allem und durch alles und in allem ist." (Eph 4,4-6) 
Ihr versündigt euch an der Einheit des Glaubens- damit sündigt ihr gegen den Heiligen Geist; ihr begeht die einzige Sünde, die nicht vergeben werden wird. (Mt 12,31f)



> "Ihr sollt vor allem wissen, daß bin den letzten Tagen Spötter kommen werden, die ihren Spott treiben, ihren eigenen Begierden nachgehen 4und sagen: cWo bleibt die Verheißung seines Kommens? Denn nachdem die Väter entschlafen sind, bleibt es alles, wie es von Anfang der Schöpfung gewesen ist. 5Denn dsie wollen nichts davon wissen, daß der Himmel vorzeiten auch war, dazu die eErde, die aus Wasser und durch Wasser Bestand hatte durch Gottes Wort; 6dennoch wurde damals die Welt dadurch in der Sintflut vernichtet. f 7So werden auch der Himmel, der jetzt ist, und die Erde durch dasselbe Wort aufgespart für das Feuer, bewahrt für den Tag des Gerichts und der Verdammnis der gott


Ich hoffe Du bemerkst, dass ich dieses Zitat auch auf Deine "Kirche" beziehen kann?


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Februar 2006)

aph am 21.02.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gar nicht vor, mir unendlich viele Gedanken zu machen. Das kann ich genauso wenig, wie mir auch nur einen einzigen gesicherten Gedanken zu machen.



Hiermit ist doch im Grunde genau das wiederholt, was wir Kant in den Mund legen: Wir können uns nicht unendlich viele Gedanken machen. Sich allerdings eine Kausalkette zu _denken_ und nicht nur zu _behaupten_, heißt, sich der jeweiligen Ursachen/Wirkungen, ob nun deutlich, verschwommen, lückenhaft oder sonst wie, gewahr zu sein. Da diese Ursachen/Wirkungen aber eben nicht unendlich viele sein können, können wir uns keine unendliche Kausalkette _denken_. Im Eimer können nicht unendlich viele Kügelchen liegen, sondern nur endlich viele.



> Wenn die Kausalität erst mit unserem Denken in die Welt kommt, dann kommt die Unendlichkeit der Kausalität erst mit meinem Denken in die Gedankenwelt.



Huh? Wenn die Kausalität erst mit unserem Denken in die Welt kommt, dann kann es gar keine Unendlichkeit der Kausalität geben (die Begründung dafür versuche ich dir ja gerade näher zu bringen). Allerdings lässt sich hier noch eine weitere, wenn auch ziemlich unkantische Begründung vorbringen, die sicherlich etwas leichter verständlich ist:

Wenn die Kausalität erst mit unserem Denken in die Welt kommt, d.h. von uns abhängig ist, dann _muss_ sie endlich sein. Ihr Anfang liegt dort, wo zum ersten mal ein Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt legt, ihr Endpunkt dort, wo zum letzten mal jemand die Kausalität in die Welt legt. In dem Zeitraum, in dem es keine Menschen gibt (bzw. in dem niemand die Kausalität in die Welt legt), gibt es auch keine Kausalität (nach der o.g. Prämisse).



> Welche sollen das sein, außer wir selbst natürlich?



Jupp, das meine ich.


----------



## crackajack (22. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> An diesem Beispiel sollte nun wirklich deutlich geworden sein, welchen Unterschied es macht, ob wir von der _Freiheit_, an Gott zu glauben oder von der _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben, reden.


Nö und zum dritten Mal solange wir unterschiedlicher Meinung wegen dem Möglichen sind, kommen wir da auf keinen Konsens.


			
				Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 21.02.2006 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo





> Dass alle Menschen besagte Fähigkeit besitzen, davon ist auszugehen.


davon gehe ich aber nicht aus


> Allerdings greift diese Frage viel zu weit vor; erst einmal müssen wir den Unterschied zwischen der _Freiheit_, an Gott zu glauben und der _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben, klären. Dazu wieder ein kleines Beispiel:
> 
> Denken wir uns den kleinen Hinz. Hinz glaubt an Gott. Können wir aber daraus, dass Hinz an Gott glaubt, schließen, dass er die _Freiheit_ besitzt, an Gott zu glauben? Gewiss nicht. Vielleicht gibt es hie und da irgendwelche Ursachen, die ihn gewissermaßen _zwingen_, an Gott zu glauben. Vielleicht gibt es diese Ursachen aber auch nicht. Was aber nun von beiden Alternativen der Fall ist, das wissen wir nicht.
> 
> ...


Gegenbeispiel:
Kuntz glaubt nicht an Gott.
Er besitzt daher nicht die Freiheit an Gott zu glauben.
Können wir daraus, dass Kuntz nicht an Gott glaubt, schließen, dass er die _Fähigkeit_ besitzt, an Gott nicht zu glauben? Jawohl. Wenn Kuntz  nicht an Gott glaubt, dann muss er auch die Fähigkeit dazu besitzen es nicht zu tun, denn es wäre ja unsinnig, wenn wir sagten, Kuntz  glaubte nicht an Gott, aber er sei _fähig_, an Gott zu glauben.   

ein bißchen noch zu dem SvW den du gebracht hast:
_Der Nichtwiderspruchsatz gründet in der Erfahrung, daß jegliches schlechterdings, d. h. unausweichlich, mit Notwendigkeit, das ist, was es ist (so vielfältig, gar widersprüchlich dies sein mag, was es nun ist). Aber enthält die Erfahrung nur dieses Maß? Zeigt sich nicht ursprünglicher, jedenfalls wenn man positive Wirklichkeit im Bild hat, zuhöchst angesichts von Person und Freiheit, daß solches sein soll, was es (wenigstens fragmentarisch) ist und wird? Und in einem weiteren Schritt wäre schließlich zu sagen: Daß solches sein soll, was es sein soll, soll seinerseits sein.
......
Die Behauptung dieses Satzes schließt von vornherein aus, es könne irgendeine Dimension, irgendein Objekt oder Subjekt geben, von dem bzw. für welches das Gegenteil des Satzes gelten würde. Und anders als derart umfassend läßt der Satz sich nicht behaupten; eingeschränkt fiele er gänzlich dahin. ("Insofern der Leser jetzt diese Buchseite vor sich sieht, kann er sie nicht zugleich nicht vor sich sehen." – Hätte man offenzulassen, daß dies, "mit anderen Augen betrachtet", doch irgendwie möglich sein könnte, würde der Satz sinnlos.)_
ich hoffe du verstehst es, ich nämlich nicht wirklich  

und noch von wiki:
_Aristoteles „....Doch wir haben eben angenommen, es sei unmöglich, dass etwas zugleich sei und nicht sei."_

Um noch einen sinnlosen Kommentar zu deiner Diskussion mit aph abzugeben.
Denke dir eine Acht, dann leg deinen Kopf 90° zur Seite. Schon siehst du das Unendlichzeichen.


----------



## aph (22. Februar 2006)

meinereiner, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du bist einfach nicht bereit/fähig, den Gedankensprung zu machen, der für das Verständnis meiner Argumentation nötig ist. Das erkenne ich daran, dass du immer wieder dasselbe Gegenargument bringst. Wenn ich mit Argument B das Argument A zu widerlegen versuche, kannst du nicht wieder A als Gegenargument zu B bringen. Das sollte einleuchten. Ich hab's jetzt 5mal versucht und geb's auf.


----------



## ElNonsk (22. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 20.02.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 19.02.2006 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon wieder ein Kommunikationsproblem  . Jaja, deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache    (und der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich italienischer Staatsbürger bin   ).
In der Vergangenheit hat die Kirche (als Organisation!) Fehler gemacht. Dies hat sowohl DocHoliday geschrieben, als auch die Kirche öffentlich zugegeben. 
Dies ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die beiden Sekten (und nichts anderes waren sie), der Lehre der kath. Kirche vollkommen widersprachen. Für die Arianer (ihr Anführer war der Priester Arius -> ein weiterer Beweis dafür, was bereits DocHoliday geschrieben hatte -> Sekten entspringen nicht der Wahrheit, sondern der menschlichen Eitelkeit, von Menschen gestiftet, nicht von Christus!) war Jesus nicht wesensgleich mit Gott.
Und dass es heutzutage nicht mehr die Albigenser gibt, ist wahrlich ein Segen (auch wenn das damalige Vorgehen gegen sie weiterhin auf das Schärfste verurteilt weren muss -> was aber von der kath. Kirche auch wird!):
Die Albigenser hingen dem dualistischen Manichäismus an, der Elemente der Gnosis enthält. Du kannst wirklich (auch wenn du nicht Christ bist) froh sein, dass sich die Gnosis nicht durchgesetzt hat, denn ansonsten   ...
Dass du den Holocaust aber den Katholiken vorwirfst, finde ich regelrecht pervers   
Und an diesem Satz wird klar, dass du mich falsch verstanden hast:
"Außerdem habe ich das schon verstanden, nur genau der Teil mit "gewisser Grad an Wahrheit" beinhaltet doch Konfliktpotential durch Überbewertung von einigen Menschen."
Wenn wir Katholiken nicht vollkommen davon überzeugt wären, dass die endültig wahre Religion das Christentum sei, könnten wir unseren Glauben gleich in die Tonne treten. Heutzutage sagt man ja immer wieder, dass es im Grunde gleich sei, welcher Religion man angehöre. Schließlich würden alle Wege zu Gott führen. Dieses Verhalten nennt man Toleranz.
Aber genau hier treffen wir auf ein großes Problem der Moderne: Toleranz ist nicht gleich Standpunktlosigkeit!
Ich habe meine eigene Vorstellung, warum die Menschen in der heutigen Welt die Toleranz, die, wenn sie richtig verstanden wird, sehr viel Gutes bringen kann, falsch verstehen. Meiner Ansicht nach hängt dies sehr stark mit der Geschichte des 20. Jh. zusammen, mit den verschiedenen Ideologien, die die Massen "vereinten". Und als man dann endlich erkannte, welche Schrecken diese (von Menschen erdachten!) Ideologien angerichtet hatten, flüchtete sich der moderne Mensch in eine Welt in der alles irgendwie stimmt und zugleich irgendwie falsch ist, in eine Grauzone. Das "Schwarz-Weiß-Denken"  (das gewiss ebenfalls große Schwächen hat) bekam einen üblen Beigeschmak und die eigene Standpunktlosigkeit wurde mit dem viel hübscheren Begriff der "Toleranz" garniert.
Um das ganze auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die ürbigen Religionen können, wie ich bereits schrieb, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, die "Wahrheit" erlangen. Dies ändert aber nichts daran, dass für den kath. Christen seine Religion die endgültige Wahrheit enthält.
Ich hoffe, dass das verständlich war.  


> crackajack am 15.02.2006 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Langsam glaube ich du hast im Prinzip eine ähnlich "neutrale" Einstellung wie ich in Glaubensfragen.
> Ich glaube dass jeder sich unfrei für oder gegen einen Glauben "entscheiden" kann und halte keinen einzigen Glauben für schlecht, solange es denjenigen selbst glücklich macht und er die "Freiheit" eines anderen damit nicht eingrenzt.
> Du glaubst an deine Religion (die einzige komplett wahre), lässt aber jeden an eine andere (nur teils richtige) Religion glauben.


Genau diese "neutrale" Einstellung, die du mir vorwirfst, kritisiere ich im Text oben. Ich bin mir sicher *g*, dass jeder Mensch die Fähigkeit (Meinereiner hat mit seinem Einwand schon recht) hat, sich für oder gegen Gott zu entscheiden (=er wird dazu nicht gezwungen).
Auch ich halte einen anderen Glauben nicht für schlecht, solange er nicht die "Freiheit" eines anderen Menschen einschränkt. Auch werde ich ihn nicht dazu zwingen, meine Religion anzunehmen, da dies meinem eigenem Glauben widerspräche.



> und zum konkreten zeigen:
> _Mose aber hütete die Schafe Jitros, seines Schwiegervaters, des Priesters in Midian, und trieb die Schafe über die Steppe hinaus und kam an den Berg Gottes, den Horeb. Und der Engel des HERRN erschien ihm in einer feurigen Flamme aus dem Dornbusch. Und er sah, daß der Busch im Feuer brannte und doch nicht verzehrt wurde. Da sprach er: Ich will hingehen und die wundersame Erscheinung besehen, warum der Busch nicht verbrennt. Als aber der HERR sah, daß er hinging, um zu sehen, rief Gott ihn aus dem Busch und sprach: Mose, Mose!....._
> Ex 3,1
> ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie man das interpretieren/ hinbiegen soll, aber der Durchschnittsmensch fasst es entweder wortwörtlich auf, lehnt es ab oder ignoriert es im blinden vertrauen an die Richtigkeit der Kirche.


Du scheinst keine große Achtung vor der Interpretation der Bibel zu haben (siehe "interpretieren/hinbiegen" *g*). Dahinter steckt aber eine große Wissenschaft, die Theologie, die, ebenso wie die verschiedenen Naturwissenschaften und die Philosophie, "wissenschaftlich" vorgeht und argumentiert. Die kath. Kirche behauptet nicht einfach mal so, dass die Bibel folgendermaßen zu verstehen und zu interpretieren sei. Dahinter steckt langes Nachdenken und gewissenhafte Forschung. In der Vergangenheit wurden Fehler gemacht, aber welche Wissenschaft kann schon von sich behaupten, dass sie immer fehlerfrei gewesen sei.


> > Du kannst dir trotzdem vorstellen, dass das Universum durch eine unendliche Kausalitätskette "entstanden" (?) ist, aber du würdest dann gegen die Vernunft handeln.
> 
> 
> Damit ich mir die unendliche Kausalitätskette nicht vorstellen könnte, müsste ich zuerst einmal wissen was Zeit ist. (Trickmaster hat da schon etwas gebracht) Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt nicht definitiv antworten. Beides ist möglich. Ich schließe im Prinzip ja auch gar nicht die Gottvariante aus. Problematisch ist dann wiederum nur wer hat Gott erschaffen. Also für mich zufriedenstellend kann ich nichts beantworten.
> Aber wie sieht es jetzt mit deiner Vorstellungskraft für unendlichen Raum aus?





> > Wenn du keine unendliche Kausalitätskette annimmst, kannst du auch nicht annehmen, dass Gott von jmd. anderem erschaffen wurde (abgesehen davon, dass es recht absurd wäre, dass ein allmächtiges Wesen von etwas anderem erschaffen worden ist).
> > Unendlicher Raum: Hm, also die derzeitigen naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnise sprechen ja eher dagegen (Expansion oder Zusammenfallen des Universums). Aber theoretisch könnte man sich auch einen unendlichen Raum vorstellen, nur muss ich dazu annehmen, dass Gott (allmächtig!) größer als dieser (durch unsere begrenzten mathematischen Erkenntnisse definierte) unendliche Raum ist, da ich keinen Pantheismus vertrete. Das würde aber neue Probleme mit sich bringen. Aber hier sind wir ja schon wieder am Spekulieren
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, irgendwie bin ich hier schwer von Begriff   . Ich habe immer noch nicht kapier, was du mir hier sagen willst bzw. was das ganze mit der unendlichen Reihe zu tun hat, von der ich ja vom philsophischen Standpunkt aus gesprochen habe.


> Aber wie gesagt: glauben tue ich eher daran dass es endlich ist. Nur ich stelle Gott nicht als Anfang hin, außer wenn ich Gott als unbekannte Variable verwenden darf, aber das gefällt dir ja nicht.
> 
> Witzig, die Naturwissenschaft sagt der Raum ist endlich und schon glaubst du es?
> Imo ist es unmöglich das er endlich ist. "Dahinter" muss das Nichts sein. Dass das Nichts aufgrund vom nicht vorhandensein von Atomen/Materie kein Volumen besitzt ist imo nicht wirklich wahr.
> Und schon hab ich mich aus Zeit und Raum verabschiedet.


Auch da verstehe ich nicht ganz deine Argumentation. Bitte um Klarheit.


----------



## ElNonsk (22. Februar 2006)

> > Die Frage die sich mir daher insgesamt stellt ist dann: Sollte die Bibel nicht mal "übersetzt" werden? Die Kirche glaubt doch nicht ersnthaft daran das der durchschnittliche Mensch sich die Geschichte durchliest und dann vorne und hinten (richtig=im Sinne der Kirche)interpretieren beginnt.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich hat jeder kath. Christ die Pflicht sich ernsthaft mit dem Glauben auseinanderzusetzen (Aufruf stammt von kath. Kirche). Tut er das aber nicht, so soll er sich ganz auf die Interpretation der Kirche verlassen. Schließlich hat allein die kath. Kirche das endgültige Recht auf die Interpretation der Bibel (anders als bei den Protestanten).


Das sich jeder mit seinem Glauben auseinandersetzen soll, ist doch Hausverstand.

Aber der letzte Satz ist doch dürftig. Wenn ich selber zu "dumm" für Interpretationen bin, dann soll ich die Interpretation der Kirche fressen? Woher bekomme ich die dann wieder?
Ich habe eig. geglaubt das Fundament des eigenen Glaubens soll man auschließlich aus der Bibel nehmen. Was für Bücher muss ich den anstatt der Bibel lesen, wenn die Bibel mir unverständlich erscheint?[/quote]
Einiges dazu habe ich ja bereits oben geschrieben. Konkret zu den Büchern, die du zusätzlich und nicht anstelle der Bibel lesen solltest:
- Katechismus der kath. Kirche
- Enzykliken der diversen Päpste
- Bücher, die von den großen Heiligen (Augustinus, Thomas von Aquin, ... -> übrigens: Vor kurzem erst habe ich die Utopia (dt. Übersetzung) von Thomas Morus gelesen. Ein wirklich empfehlenswertes Buch. Und bestätigt auch in gewisser Weise meine Vermutung, dass Thomas ein Erzkommunist war   )
- übrige christliche Literatur, die es in Unmengen gibt (man sollte aber bei dieser auf die Kritiken des Vatikans horchen)



> > > > > Wenn Gott uns erschaffen hat, dabei die Evolution vorhergesehen hat, all ihre "Fehler" und eig. von Anfang an alles perfekt erschaffen hätte können.....
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Irgendwie hast du einen falschen Begriff von der Schöpfung. Wenn die Dinosaurier (endlich sind wir bei meinem Lieblingsthema   ) ausgestorben sind, so bedeutet, dass noch lange nicht, dass sie ein "Fehler" (sofern du unter Fehler etwas Negatives verstehst) waren. Du machst hier eine subjektive Bewertung.
> ...


Gut dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden (anscheinend das Grundproblem dieses Threads  ). Deine Argumentation klang so, als ob du Gott irgendwie "vorwerfen" möchtest, dass er die Welt so und nicht anders geschaffen hat.


> > > > Weshalb glaubst du, hat denn Jesus "Blut geschwitzt" und seinen Vater darum Gebeten den "Kelch verübergehen zu lassen" aber schließlich doch den Willen des Vaters geschehen lassen?
> > >
> > >
> > > Blöde Frage: Führt Jesus mit Gott Selbstgespräche???
> ...


So ungefähr stimmt deine Aussage mit dem überein, was ich sagen wollte (ich hoffe aber, dass wir hier auch wirklich dasselbe meinen -> Trinität bedeutet: Gott Vater, Gott Sohn und Heiliger Geist sind wesensgleich).


> > > Weil er wusste, was ihm bevorstand. Dies tat er, um uns von unseren Sünden zu befreien.
> >
> >
> > Mir ging es hier eher um die Kirche lehnt Selbstmord ab und da Jesus allwissend ist und daher weiß das er sterben wird, dass das dann für mich eine Art Selbstmord ist.
> ...





> Bleibt trotzdem eine Art Selbstmord, außerdem weiß ich gar nicht was für eine Sünde die Menschheit damals gehabt haben soll, die sie jetzt nicht auch hätte.


Ist immer noch dieselbe Sünde: die Erbsünde (aber bitte nicht an die schaurigen Vorstellungen von Augustinus zur Erbsünde denken). Wobei das ein ganz heikles Thema ist und in der heutigen Theologie stark diskutiert wird. Deshalb möchte ich auch DocHoliday bitten, mir eventuell ein bisschen bei solchen theologischen Fragen unter die Arme zu greifen.


> Wenn Jesus allmächtig ist und weiß das das Ganze eine coole Aktion wird, warum schwitzt er dann überhaupt?
> Gott müsste doch zu ihm sagen: "Take it easy. Im Himmel geht die Party dann richtig los. Und die Menschen machen dich danach zu einem Superstar."
> Und da Jesus das ja wirklich weiß, kann er doch niemals Angst haben.....


Jesus war sowohl ganz Gott als auch ganz Mensch. Nun ist unschwer zu verstehen, dass jemand, der weiß, dass ihm seine Exekution bevorsteht, nicht gerade sehr erbaut darüber ist. Noch dazu jemand, der sich nichts zuschulde kommen ließ, und der auch genau weiß, welche grausame Art des Todes (über die furchtbare Tortur durch die Kreuzigung wurden in diesem Thread ja bereits geschrieben) ihn erwartet. Also ist es auch unschwer zu erkennen, weshalb Jesus als Mensch Angst hatte, oder?


> > > Ist Frage 12 jetzt beantwortet?
> > > Bzw. der Widerspruch göttliche Vorsehung für alles und menschlicher freier Wille?
> >
> >
> ...


War mir nicht so sicher, da die Frage irgendwie an niemanden direkt gerichtet schien.  
Also nochmal: Ich hatte bereits geschrieben, dass Gott alles weiß, dass der Mensch aber trotzdem die Fähigkeit hat, sich ohne Zwang für oder gegen Gott zu entscheiden.
Dazu mache ich ein kleines Beispiel: Im tiefsten afrikanischen Kongo weiß Zuluhäuptling Hau'Maa aus welchem Grund auch immer, dass ich um 12 Uhr mittags bei "rot" über die Ampel fahren werde. Ich persönlich habe den Häuptling noch nie gesehen und kenne ihn und sein "Wissen" auch nicht. Wenn ich also um 12 Uhr vor der Ampel stehe, kann ich mich weiterhin ohne Zwang dafür entscheiden, ob ich bei "rot" oder bei"grün" über die Ampel fahre. Ich habe gerade das letzte Formel1-Rennen im Kopf, gebe Vollgas und lande mit fast gebrochenem Hals kurzerhand im Krankenhaus.
Man sieht also: Obwohl Hau'Maa bereits wusste, was ich tun würde, hatte ich trotzdem die Fähigkeit, mich ohne Zwang für "rot" zu entscheiden.
(Man sollte diese ganzen Forumsgeschichten in einem Band sammeln und veröffentlichen   )
Ist das Problem jetzt gelöst?


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 22.02.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö und zum dritten Mal solange wir unterschiedlicher Meinung wegen dem Möglichen sind, kommen wir da auf keinen Konsens.



Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Möglichkeit zu tun; es geht hier um Freiheit und Fähigkeit. Stell dich bitte nicht quer, denn noch deutlicher kann ich den (trivialen) Unterschied wirklich nicht hervorheben.



> Gegenbeispiel:



Oh, oh, oh, oh, ganz viele böse Fehler in diesem Gegenbeispiel:



> Kuntz glaubt nicht an Gott.
> Er besitzt daher nicht die Freiheit an Gott zu glauben.



Falsch. Daraus, dass jemand etwas nicht tut, ist nicht zu schlussfolgern, dass er es nicht kann bzw. nicht die Freiheit dazu besitzt.



> Können wir daraus, dass Kuntz nicht an Gott glaubt, schließen, dass er die _Fähigkeit_ besitzt, an Gott nicht zu glauben? Jawohl. Wenn Kuntz  nicht an Gott glaubt, dann muss er auch die Fähigkeit dazu besitzen es nicht zu tun, *denn es wäre ja unsinnig, wenn wir sagten, Kuntz  glaubte nicht an Gott, aber er sei fähig, an Gott zu glauben.*



Falsch. Es ist _nicht_ unsinnig, zu sagen, Kuntz glaubte nicht an Gott, aber er sei fähig, an Gott zu glauben. Wie erwähnt können wir daraus, dass jemand etwas nicht tut, nicht schlussfolgern, dass er es nicht kann.

Weiterhin scheinst du mir implizit noch einen weiteren Fehler zu begehen. Du schreibst, Kuntz besäße die Fähigkeit, _nicht_ an Gott zu glauben. Daraus folgt aber nicht, dass Kuntz _nicht_ die Fähigkeit besitzt, an Gott zu glauben (achte auf die Position des Wörtchens „nicht“!). Das bedeutet genauer: Jemand, der die Fähigkeit besitzt, _nicht_ an Gott zu glauben, kann _auch noch_ die Fähigkeit besitzen, an Gott zu glauben: Das ist kein Widerspruch.



> ein bißchen noch zu dem SvW den du gebracht hast:
> [...]
> ich hoffe du verstehst es, ich nämlich nicht wirklich



Vielleicht beruhigt es dich, wenn ich dir sage, dass du dieses Wikizitat nicht zu verstehen brauchst. Der Typ, der das geschrieben hat, hatte nicht die geringste Ahnung, was genau der SvW besagt (diese ganze Kritik, die er am SvW äußert, fällt in sich zusammen, wenn man den SvW so liest, wie er geschrieben steht).


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Februar 2006)

aph am 22.02.2006 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> meinereiner, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du bist einfach nicht bereit/fähig, den Gedankensprung zu machen, der für das Verständnis meiner Argumentation nötig ist. Das erkenne ich daran, dass du immer wieder dasselbe Gegenargument bringst. Wenn ich mit Argument B das Argument A zu widerlegen versuche, kannst du nicht wieder A als Gegenargument zu B bringen. Das sollte einleuchten. Ich hab's jetzt 5mal versucht und geb's auf.



Das Kreisedrehen liegt daran, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass du das Argument, welches wir Kant in den Mund legen, nicht verstanden hast (bzw. an der Stelle, wo es heißt, eine Kausalkette denken bedeute, die Ursachen/Wirkungen denken, falsch verstehst). Darum wiederhole ich es ständig und versuche, es noch weiter zu explizieren.

Wenn du die Prämisse annimmst, dass Kausalität erst durch uns in die Welt kommt, so kommst du nicht drum herum, einzugestehen, dass es keine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann. Du kannst die Prämisse anzweifeln, dagegen sage ich nichts, aber wenn du die Prämisse annimmst, ist der Weg vorbestimmt.


----------



## crackajack (22. Februar 2006)

ElNonsk am 22.02.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 20.02.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und???
Tut das der Hinduismus, Buddismus usw. nicht auch?
Wenn die klein genung wären, würde man die auch als Sekte bezeichnen?


> Sekten entspringen nicht der Wahrheit, sondern der menschlichen Eitelkeit, von Menschen gestiftet, nicht von Christus


Stört es dich groß wen ich jetzt einfach mal sage das Jesus auch nur ein Mensch war. Und daher das Christentum auch nur von einem Menschen gestiftet wurde.


> Dass du den Holocaust aber den Katholiken vorwirfst, finde ich regelrecht pervers


Den habe ich nicht direkt der kath. Kirche vorgeworfen, sondern eig. allgemein der intoleranten Menschheit. Das die Kirche maßgeblich daran beteiligt bzw. eben unbeteiligt  war, als die große Mehrheit der Menschen den antisemitischem Wahnsinn nachgelaufen ist/ geduldet hat, ist ja wohl Fakt.


> Und an diesem Satz wird klar, dass du mich falsch verstanden hast:
> 
> 
> > Außerdem habe ich das schon verstanden, nur genau der Teil mit "gewisser Grad an Wahrheit" beinhaltet doch Konfliktpotential durch Überbewertung von einigen Menschen.


[/quote]
Nett! aus einem Satz wo ich schreibe das ich verstehe, Missverständnis rauslesen.....  


> > Wenn wir Katholiken nicht vollkommen davon überzeugt wären, dass die endültig wahre Religion das Christentum sei, könnten wir unseren Glauben gleich in die Tonne treten. Heutzutage sagt man ja immer wieder, dass es im Grunde gleich sei, welcher Religion man angehöre. Schließlich würden alle Wege zu Gott führen. Dieses Verhalten nennt man Toleranz.
> > Aber genau hier treffen wir auf ein großes Problem der Moderne: Toleranz ist nicht gleich Standpunktlosigkeit!
> > Ich habe meine eigene Vorstellung, warum die Menschen in der heutigen Welt die Toleranz, die, wenn sie richtig verstanden wird, sehr viel Gutes bringen kann, falsch verstehen. Meiner Ansicht nach hängt dies sehr stark mit der Geschichte des 20. Jh. zusammen, mit den verschiedenen Ideologien, die die Massen "vereinten". Und als man dann endlich erkannte, welche Schrecken diese (von Menschen erdachten!) Ideologien angerichtet hatten, flüchtete sich der moderne Mensch in eine Welt in der alles irgendwie stimmt und zugleich irgendwie falsch ist, in eine Grauzone. Das "Schwarz-Weiß-Denken"  (das gewiss ebenfalls große Schwächen hat) bekam einen üblen Beigeschmak und die eigene Standpunktlosigkeit wurde mit dem viel hübscheren Begriff der "Toleranz" garniert.
> > Um das ganze auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die ürbigen Religionen können, wie ich bereits schrieb, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, die "Wahrheit" erlangen. Dies ändert aber nichts daran, dass für den kath. Christen seine Religion die endgültige Wahrheit enthält.
> > Ich hoffe, dass das verständlich war.


War es vorher schon.  
Nichts anderes habe ich gemeint. Man soll Standpunkte haben, aber alle andere akzeptieren. Das Problem ist nur wie du selber sagst, dass einige diesen einzig wahren Standpunkt anderen aufzwingen wollen und das geht nur wen einer (die Kirche) behauptet das es sowas wie einen einzig wahren Standpunkt gibt.


> Auch ich halte einen anderen Glauben nicht für schlecht, solange er nicht die "Freiheit" eines anderen Menschen einschränkt. Auch werde ich ihn nicht dazu zwingen, meine Religion anzunehmen, da dies meinem eigenem Glauben widerspräche.


Mit dem Fähigkeit/Freiheit werden wir uns ja wohl nicht einig, aber deine obige Aussage passt.  
Was würdest du sagen wenn ich den Albigenser-glauben cool finden würde, jetzt wo ich mir die wiki-Seite dazu angesehen habe?
Den magst du ja nicht? Reicht deine Toleranz dafür aus?  
kleine Randbemerkung auch wenn wiki nicht immer stimmt, aber dort steht:
_Die Katharer wurden und werden gerne in die Traditionen des Manichäismus und der Gnosis gestellt, aber dafür gibt es außer den Inquisitionsprotokollen keinen eindeutigen Beleg. Ebenso ist historisch keine Beziehung zwischen Katharern und Templern oder Katharern und Gral erwiesen._


> > und zum konkreten zeigen:
> > Ex 3,1
> > ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie man das interpretieren/ hinbiegen soll, aber der Durchschnittsmensch fasst es entweder wortwörtlich auf, lehnt es ab oder ignoriert es im blinden vertrauen an die Richtigkeit der Kirche.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nur nicht wie man es "richtig" macht. Da hat der Religionsunterricht versagt.
Das unsere heutige westliche Gesellschaft nicht so wäre wie sie ist, ist ja sicherlich auf die christliche Kirche und auch auf die Kritik gegenüber dieser zurückzuführen.

Aber was ist den jetzt aus der Stelle mit dem brennenden Dornbusch bezüglich zeigen zu verstehen?





> Die kath. Kirche behauptet nicht einfach mal so, dass die Bibel folgendermaßen zu verstehen und zu interpretieren sei. Dahinter steckt langes Nachdenken und gewissenhafte Forschung.


Also damit ein 08/15 Mensch die Bibel verstehen kann, muss er
1. diese lesen
2. interpretieren
3. die Interpretationen der Kirche lesen
4. eigene Interpretation korrigieren (nach den richtigen Interpretationen der Kirche umformen)
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das viele Menschen machen?
D.h. eig. besteht das Christentum aus "dummen" Lemmingen.  


> > Das Thema kann ich insgesamt nur schwerlich begreifen, darum kann ich nichts ausschließen.
> 
> 
> Hm, irgendwie bin ich hier schwer von Begriff   . Ich habe immer noch nicht kapiert, was du mir hier sagen willst bzw. was das ganze mit der unendlichen Reihe zu tun hat, von der ich ja vom philsophischen Standpunkt aus gesprochen habe.


Na glaubst du ich weiß wovon ich da gesprochen habe.  
aph hat das ganze ja schon mehrfach vernünftig ausgedrückt, also bin ich etwas ins Konfuse, Verrückte abgeglitten.  


> > Witzig, die Naturwissenschaft sagt der Raum ist endlich und schon glaubst du es?
> > Imo ist es unmöglich das er endlich ist. "Dahinter" muss das Nichts sein. Dass das Nichts aufgrund vom nicht vorhandensein von Atomen/Materie kein Volumen besitzt ist imo nicht wirklich wahr.
> 
> 
> Auch da verstehe ich nicht ganz deine Argumentation. Bitte um Klarheit.


Du meinst die Wissenschaft sagt der Raum ist endlich und glaubst es. (?)
Wenn er unendlich wäre, würdest du Gott als etwas noch größeres annehmen müssen. (?)

Meine Aussage war das ich überzeugt bin, dass hinter dem endlich der Wissenschaft, genau die ersten Glieder einer der vielen endlichen Ketten zu finden wäre.
Diese ersten Glieder haben eine unendliche Anzahl, daher bin ich von endlichen aber dafür zahllosen Ketten überzeugt und damit wiederum von der Unendlichkeit.

Ich kann es nicht anders ausdrücken. Damit es verständlicher wird, müsste ich mich zuerst einmal wirlich mit Kosmologie beschäftigen. Meine Gedanken dazu stammen zu einem großen Teil aus meinem eigenen begrenzten Denken und eben Halbwissen.
und sowas ist ja deiner Meinung auch genug:


> Falls man aber noch nie von dem einen Gott gehört hat, so kann/sollte einen das eigene Gewissen zu Ihm hinführen.





			
				ElNonsk am 22.02.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden (anscheinend das Grundproblem dieses Threads  ). Deine Argumentation klang so, als ob du Gott irgendwie "vorwerfen" möchtest, dass er die Welt so und nicht anders geschaffen hat.


mit der Annahme das es einen christlichen Gott gibt (auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß, was der nun sein soll) würde ich ihm das schon vorwerfen.  


> > > > Ist Frage 12 jetzt beantwortet?
> > > > Bzw. der Widerspruch göttliche Vorsehung für alles und menschlicher freier Wille?
> > >
> > >
> ...


Hätte auch gerne jeder andere antworten können.


> Ist das Problem jetzt gelöst?


Sagen wir es so, ich glaube deinen Standpunkt zu verstehen.


----------



## aph (22. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kreisedrehen liegt daran, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass du das Argument, welches wir Kant in den Mund legen, nicht verstanden hast



Sag ich ja. Das ist das Problem. Sobald du diese Haltung aufgibst, können wir weitermachen.


----------



## crackajack (22. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 22.02.2006 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du siehst den Zusammenhang nur leider nicht. 





> > Kuntz glaubt nicht an Gott.
> > Er besitzt daher nicht die Freiheit an Gott zu glauben.
> 
> 
> Falsch. Daraus, dass jemand etwas nicht tut, ist nicht zu schlussfolgern, dass er es nicht kann bzw. nicht die Freiheit dazu besitzt.


Oh, oh, oh, oh, ganz viele böse Fehler in dieser Aussage.  
Wenn du meine Ansicht zu möglich/unmöglich verstehen würdest, würdest du verstehen warum ich fähig, frei, möglich "gleichsetze"





> Es ist _nicht_ unsinnig, zu sagen, Kuntz glaubte nicht an Gott, aber er sei fähig, an Gott zu glauben. Wie erwähnt können wir daraus, dass jemand etwas nicht tut, nicht schlussfolgern, dass er es nicht kann.
> 
> Weiterhin scheinst du implizit noch einen weiteren Fehler zu begehen. Du schreibst, Kuntz besäße die Fähigkeit, _nicht_ an Gott zu glauben. Daraus folgt aber nicht, dass Kuntz _nicht_ die Fähigkeit besitzt, an Gott zu glauben (achte auf die Position des Wörtchens „nicht“!). Das bedeutet genauer: Jemand, der die Fähigkeit besitzt, _nicht_ an Gott zu glauben, kann _auch noch_ die Fähigkeit besitzen, an Gott zu glauben: Das ist kein Widerspruch.


siehe oben und unten


> Vielleicht beruhigt es dich, wenn ich dir sage, dass du dieses Wikizitat nicht zu verstehen brauchst. Der Typ, der das geschrieben hat, hatte nicht die geringste Ahnung, was genau der SvW besagt (diese ganze Kritik, die er am SvW äußert, fällt in sich zusammen, wenn man den SvW so liest, wie er geschrieben steht).


War ja klar das du das so siehst.
Aber nur der Teil von Aristoteles ist von wiki.  

_es sei unmöglich, dass etwas zugleich sei und nicht sei_
und du behauptest hingegen:
es kann zugleich sein und nicht sein


----------



## Trickmaster (22. Februar 2006)

Dann ist doch alles ok.  
Nur solltest du einen Satz von Jesus wissen, der meiner Meinung nach uns das Recht gibt eine Religion zusein:
"Ich bin ader gute Hirte. Der gute Hirte bläßt sein Leben für die Schafe. 12Der Mietling aber, der nicht Hirte ist, dem die Schafe nicht gehören, sieht den Wolf kommen und verläßt die Schafe und flieht - und der Wolf stürzt sich auf die Schafe und zerstreut sie -, 13denn er ist ein Mietling und kümmert sich nicht um die Schafe. 14Ich bin der gute Hirte und ckenne die Meinen, und die Meinen kennen mich, 15wie mich mein Vater kennt, und ich kenne den Vater. Und ich lasse mein Leben für die Schafe. *16Und ich habe noch andere Schafe, die sind nicht aus diesem Stall; auch sie muß ich herführen, und sie werden meine Stimme hören*, und es wird eine Herde und ein Hirte werden. d 17Darum liebt mich mein Vater, weil ich mein Leben lasse, daß ich's wiedernehme. 18Niemand nimmt es von mir, sondern ich selber lasse es. eIch habe Macht, es zu lassen, und habe Macht, es wiederzunehmen. Dies Gebot habe ich empfangen von meinem Vater." 
Johannes 10, 16

Es ist schade, wenn du nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit uns gemacht hast, nämlich wir sind fast kein bisschen anders als ihr. Allerdings solltest du wissen, das die Apostel, die ersten Adventisten waren. Schließlich hielten sie den Sabbat am Samstag, aßen kein Schweinefleisch, warteten auf Jesu Wiederkunft und hielten die 10 Gebote ein. Die heutigen Katholen entstanden erst später wo sie nicht mehr den Juden ähneln wollten. Wir bleiben auf dem kirchlichen Stand, der damals vor dem Antijudaismus galt, nur das bei uns die Frauen gleichberechtigt (wenn nicht sogar wertvoller  ) sind und wir uns nicht dazuzwingen koscha zu sein, wie die Juden. Ich will jetzt nicht irgendwie als Besserwisser dastehen ehrlich, ich will damit nur sagen, dass ihr uns Adventisten wie alle anderen akzeptieren solltet.

Ein Atom wird durch eine unglaubliche Kraft zusammengehalten E=mc² glaub ich heißt die Formel. Kann das ein Produkt des Zufalls gewesen sein?

P.S. Ich finde man sollte die Bibel nicht interpretieren, sondern deuten, da durch Deutung sie erst viel wertvoller ist als die normalen Romane.


----------



## Peter23 (22. Februar 2006)

Trickmaster am 22.02.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist doch alles ok.
> Nur solltest du einen Satz von Jesus wissen, der meiner Meinung nach uns das Recht gibt eine Religion zusein:
> "Ich bin ader gute Hirte. Der gute Hirte bläßt sein Leben für die Schafe. 12Der Mietling aber, der nicht Hirte ist, dem die Schafe nicht gehören, sieht den Wolf kommen und verläßt die Schafe und flieht - und der Wolf stürzt sich auf die Schafe und zerstreut sie -, 13denn er ist ein Mietling und kümmert sich nicht um die Schafe. 14Ich bin der gute Hirte und ckenne die Meinen, und die Meinen kennen mich, 15wie mich mein Vater kennt, und ich kenne den Vater. Und ich lasse mein Leben für die Schafe. *16Und ich habe noch andere Schafe, die sind nicht aus diesem Stall; auch sie muß ich herführen, und sie werden meine Stimme hören*, und es wird eine Herde und ein Hirte werden. d 17Darum liebt mich mein Vater, weil ich mein Leben lasse, daß ich's wiedernehme. 18Niemand nimmt es von mir, sondern ich selber lasse es. eIch habe Macht, es zu lassen, und habe Macht, es wiederzunehmen. Dies Gebot habe ich empfangen von meinem Vater."
> Johannes 10, 16
> ...




Wann geht eigendlich die Welt das nächste mal unter?


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Februar 2006)

aph am 22.02.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gibst mir aber leider keinen Grund, diese Haltung aufzugeben. Denn wie ich schon schrieb: 



			
				Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Prämisse annimmst, dass Kausalität erst durch uns in die Welt kommt, so kommst du nicht drum herum, einzugestehen, dass es keine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann.



Der Vollständigkeit halber:

P1: Wenn Existenz der Menschheit, dann und nur dann Existenz der Kausalität (davon gehen wir aus).

P2: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann (das ist trivial).

K1: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Kausalität begann (was bedeutet, dass die Kausalkette nicht unendlich lang sein kann, denn ohne Kausalität natürlich keine Kausalkette).

(Erklärung: P1 erlaubt uns, die Ausdrücke „Existenz der Menschheit“ und „Existenz der Kausalität“ gegeneinander zu ersetzen; tun wir das in P2, dann folgt K1.)

Das ist nun freilich die unkantische Argumentation, doch wenn du dich schon hier querstellst, brauchen wir natürlich nicht die schwierigere, kantische Version diskutieren.


----------



## aph (22. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gibst mir aber leider keinen Grund, diese Haltung aufzugeben. Denn wie ich schon schrieb:



Du kannst halt nicht über deinen Schatten springen. Wenn du partout nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass man die Kantsche Argumentation weiterentwickeln kann, kann ichs nicht ändern.

Wenn du partout nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass ich das durchaus verstanden, aber eben nicht als gültig anerkenne, kann ich nichts dafür.

Bleib halt arrogant auf deinem Standpunkt stehen und wir beenden die Diskussion. Oder interessiere dich endlich für das, was ich geschrieben habe, und wir ernten bestimmt noch interessante Früchte. Du hast die Wahl.


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Februar 2006)

crackajack am 22.02.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du meine Ansicht zu möglich/unmöglich verstehen würdest, würdest du verstehen warum ich fähig, frei, möglich "gleichsetze"



Es liegt vielmehr daran, dass du den Unterschied nicht siehst. Für uns von Wichtigkeit sind zwei Bedeutungen des Begriffes „Möglichkeit“. Aristoteles spricht in diesem Zusammenhang einmal von der Möglichkeit als _Vermögen oder Fähigkeit_ und von der Möglichkeit als _Umstand_. Erstere Bedeutung des Möglichkeitsbegriffes nennt man die _reale Modalität_, die zweite _propositionale Modalität_.

Möglichkeit als reale Modalität, d.h. als Vermögen oder Fähigkeit, wird u.a. in den folgenden Sätzen ausgedrückt:

Holz kann nass sein.

Vögel können fliegen.

Räder können sich drehen.

Möglichkeit als propositionale Modalität, d.h. als Umstand, wird u.a. in diesen Sätzen ausgedrückt:

Es ist möglich, dass Holz nass ist.

Es ist unmöglich, dass Kreise Ecken haben.

Es ist möglich, dass der Weltverlauf kausal vorherbestimmt ist.

Wenn ich nun hier von der _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben, spreche, dann spreche ich von Möglichkeit im Sinne eines Vermögens oder einer Fähigkeit, d.h. der realen Modalität.

Die Art Möglichkeit, die du viele Seiten vorher in diesem Thread kritisiert hast, ist jedoch Möglichkeit im Sinne eines Umstandes, d.h. als propositionale Modalität.

Aus diesem Grunde hat deine besagte Kritik am Möglichkeitsbegriff erst einmal nichts mit dem von mir verwendeten Begriff „Fähigkeit“ zu tun. Denn obzwar man anstatt von Fähigkeit auch von Möglichkeit sprechen kann, ist damit doch eine andere Art von Möglichkeit gemeint, als die, welche du viele Seiten zuvor kritisiert hast.



> Wenn du meine Ansicht zu möglich/unmöglich verstehen würdest, würdest du verstehen warum ich fähig, frei, möglich "gleichsetze"



Es liegt daran, dass du einen kausaldeterministischen Weltverlauf annimmst und darum meinst, es sei unsinnig, von Fähigkeiten, Freiheit oder Möglichkeit zu sprechen. Dein Argument ist, dass, wenn ich eine Münze würfe und sie Zahl zeige, es niemals _möglich_ gewesen sein könne, dass sie hätte Kopf zeigen können. Das läge daran, dass aufgrund der Kausaldeterminiertheit der Welt schon im Vornherein feststünde, dass sie Zahl zeigen würde. Dasselbe gelte für die Begriffe „Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“. Ja, ich habe dich verstanden.

Was du allerdings vergisst, ist, dass wir nicht am Ende des Weltverlaufs stehen und darum bereits wissen, wie etwas geschehen wird, sondern dass wir _mittendrin_ in ihm stehen. Du kannst noch so viel behaupten, dass es vorherbestimmt sei, was die Münze, die ich nun werfe, zeigen wird. Wenn du aber _vor_ dem Wurf der Münze aufgefordert würdest, zu sagen, wie sie fallen wird und ja nicht wüsstest, wie sie fallen wird, macht es Sinn, _vor_ dem Wurf der Münze zu sagen, es sei _möglich_, dass sie Zahl zeigen wird.

Den Unterschied zwischen der Fähigkeit, an Gott zu glauben und der Freiheit, an Gott zu glauben, habe ich dir bereits mehrmals erläutert, und ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Dieser Unterschied hebt sich nicht auf, wenn du behauptest, der Weltverlauf sei kausaldeterminiert.



> War ja klar das du das so siehst.



Das sehe nicht nur ich so. Im ersten Teil dieses kleinen, dümmlichen Textes wird der SvW mit einem teleologischen Seinsverständnis vermischt. Es wird gesagt, dass ein Ding nicht nur das sei, was es _jetzt_ sei, sondern auch, was es einmal _werden soll_. Eine Knospe sei nicht nur eine Knospe, sondern auch das, was sie werden soll, also eine Blume. Ein ungelesenes Buch sei nicht nur ein ungelesenes Buch, sondern auch das, was es einmal werden soll, also ein gelesenes Buch, usw. Daraus folgt, dass z.B. eine Knospe eine Knospe _und_ Blume sei; eine Blume ist aber keine Knospe. Daher könnten wir auch sagen, eine Knospe sei eine Knospe _und_ keine Knospe (nämlich eine Blume). Derartige Behauptungen verstößen allerdings gegen den SvW und müssten darum _ungerechtfertigterweise_ ausgeschlossen werden.

Das Problemchen ist nur, dass der SvW explizit zeitlich beschränkt ist. Der SvW besagt exakt, dass etwas nicht _gleichzeitig_ und in derselben Hinsicht der Fall und nicht der Fall sein kann. Darum verstößt es nicht gegen den SvW, zu sagen, eine Knospe ist _jetzt_ eine Knospe und _später_ keine Knospe und darum müssen derartige Behauptungen auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Im zweiten Teil wird kritisiert, dass der SvW ja ausschließt, dass er selbst falsch ist, was ganz dolle schlimm sei. Hallo?! Natürlich schließt der SvW seine Falschheit aus, das ist banal und völlig ungeeignet, eine plausible Kritik zu formulieren. Zudem beißt sich der Autor mit dieser Kritik selber in den Schwanz. Wenn nämlich der SvW dadurch kritisiert werden kann, dass er seine eigene Falschheit ausschließt, dann kann ich auch die Kritik an ihm derart kritisieren, indem ich sage, dass sie ja ihre eigene Falschheit ausschließt....pwnd!


----------



## Meinereiner (22. Februar 2006)

aph am 22.02.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst halt nicht über deinen Schatten springen. Wenn du partout nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass man die Kantsche Argumentation weiterentwickeln kann, kann ichs nicht ändern.



Die kantische Argumentation habe ich bereits selber weiterentwickelt (vgl. die Kantzitate von ElNonsk und meine Interpretation davon), daran kann es also nicht liegen. Du bist allerdings m.E.n. der Ansicht, die fragliche Argumentation durch deine Weiterentwicklungen zu einem anderen Ausgang führen zu können, was aber wohl nicht der Fall ist.



> Bleib halt arrogant auf deinem Standpunkt stehen und wir beenden die Diskussion. Oder interessiere dich endlich für das, was ich geschrieben habe, und wir ernten bestimmt noch interessante Früchte. Du hast die Wahl.



Dann widerlege bitte folgendes:



			
				Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> P1: Wenn Existenz der Menschheit, dann und nur dann Existenz der Kausalität (davon gehen wir aus).
> 
> P2: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann (das ist trivial).
> 
> ...



Wenn du das vernünftig widerlegen kannst (durch interne oder externe Einwände, ist mir völlig schnuppe), dann werde ich zwangsläufig eingestehen müssen, dass wir von der Prämisse, dass Kausalität abhängig vom Menschen ist, dennoch zu dem Ergebnis gelangen können, dass sie unendlich sein kann und damit einen Grund haben, wie du es nennst, über meinen eigene Schatten zu springen.


----------



## aph (24. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das vernünftig widerlegen kannst (durch interne oder externe Einwände, ist mir völlig schnuppe), dann werde ich zwangsläufig eingestehen müssen, dass wir von der Prämisse, dass Kausalität abhängig vom Menschen ist, dennoch zu dem Ergebnis gelangen können, dass sie unendlich sein kann und damit einen Grund haben, wie du es nennst, über meinen eigene Schatten zu springen.



Die von dir vorgelegte Beweisführung ist meines Erachtens ein Armutszeugnis für dein bisheriges Vorgehen, deshalb war ich gar nicht erst drauf eingegangen. Wir sprachen bei Endlichkeit der Kausalitätskette zunächst einmal von einem Anfang, einem ersten "Grund", auf dem weitere Gründe aufbauen. Von einem letzten Grund war übrigens bisher nie die Rede.

Jetzt kommst du mit zwei Begrenzungen durch das Auftreten und das Verschwinden der Menschheit. Du willst doch aber sicher nicht behaupten, dass der erste von Menschen jemals gefundene Grund gleichzeitig auch die erste Ursache aller Ursachen ist, oder?


----------



## aph (24. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst noch so viel behaupten, dass es vorherbestimmt sei, was die Münze, die ich nun werfe, zeigen wird. Wenn du aber _vor_ dem Wurf der Münze aufgefordert würdest, zu sagen, wie sie fallen wird und ja nicht wüsstest, wie sie fallen wird, macht es Sinn, _vor_ dem Wurf der Münze zu sagen, es sei _möglich_, dass sie Zahl zeigen wird.



Immerhin war die Münze so frei, auf jede der beiden Seiten fallen zu können. 

Es ist wirklich dasselbe, da hat crackajack schon Recht.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Februar 2006)

aph am 24.02.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommst du mit zwei Begrenzungen durch das Auftreten und das Verschwinden der Menschheit. Du willst doch aber sicher nicht behaupten, dass der erste von Menschen jemals gefundene Grund gleichzeitig auch die erste Ursache aller Ursachen ist, oder?



Ich denke, hier bist du durcheinandergekommen. Kant sagt in dem von uns diskutierten Argument, dass die Kausalität erst vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht würde, d.h. wenn es keine Menschen gäbe, dann gäbe es auch keine Kausalität. Kant sagt also, dass _wenn_ Kausalität erst vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, _dann_ kann es aus den und den Gründen keine unendliche Kausalkette geben. _Wenn_ jedoch Kausalität _nicht_ erst durch den Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, sondern unabhängig von ihm existiert, _dann_, das hätte gewiss auch Kant zugegeben, ist es möglich, dass es eine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann.


----------



## aph (24. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, hier bist du durcheinandergekommen. Kant sagt in dem von uns diskutierten Argument, dass die Kausalität erst vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht würde, d.h. wenn es keine Menschen gäbe, dann gäbe es auch keine Kausalität. Kant sagt also, dass _wenn_ Kausalität erst vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, _dann_ kann es aus den und den Gründen keine unendliche Kausalkette geben. _Wenn_ jedoch Kausalität _nicht_ erst durch den Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, sondern unabhängig von ihm existiert, _dann_, das hätte gewiss auch Kant zugegeben, ist es möglich, dass es eine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann.



Mag sein, es klang nur so, als würdest du die erste Ursache damit begründen, dass ein Mensch einst einen (zeitlich) ersten Grund erkannte. Das meintest du aber sicher nicht. Wenn es also eine erste Ursache gibt, die vom Menschen erkannt wurde, dann wohl irgendwann zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Nachdenken der Menschheit, oder?


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Februar 2006)

aph am 24.02.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrrrrr...die Bedeutungsgleichheit zweier Begriffe oder Ausdrücke kann man u.a. dadurch prüfen, dass man sich einen Satz denkt, der eine Leerstelle besitzt, in welche die zu prüfenden Ausdrücke eingesetzt werden. Findet sich _mindestens ein Fall_, in dem die Bedeutung des Satzes durch Ersetzen des einen zu prüfenden Ausdrucks durch einen anderen zu prüfenden sich ändert oder der Satz gar seinen Wahrheitswert (wahr oder falsch) ändert, dann sind die fraglichen Ausdrücke _nicht_ bedeutungsgleich.

Zu prüfen seien nun die Ausdrücke „Freiheit“, „es ist möglich, dass“ und „Fähigkeit“. Zusätzlich setzen wir voraus, dass der Weltverlauf kausaldeterminiert ist; alles, was ist, hätte niemals anders sein können.

„Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“:

1. Hinz, der an Gott glaubt, besitzt die _Fähigkeit_, an Gott zu glauben.

2. Hinz, der an Gott glaubt, besitzt die _Freiheit_, an Gott zu glauben.

Der erste Satz ist analytisch wahr, denn wenn Hinz an Gott glaubt, dann muss er auch die Fähigkeit haben, an Gott zu glauben. Der zweite Satz hingegen ist _nicht_ analytisch wahr, denn wenn Hinz an Gott glaubt, ist damit noch nicht gesagt, dass er es aus Freiheit heraus tut. Vielmehr wird er aufgrund der Kausaldeterminiertheit der Welt tatsächlich dazu _gezwungen_, an Gott zu glauben. Der zweite Satz ist demnach sogar falsch. Beide Sätze sind _nicht_ bedeutungsgleich, also gilt: *„Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“ sind nicht bedeutungsgleich.*

Die beide anderen Fälle („Freiheit“ und „es ist möglich, dass“ bzw. „es gibt die Möglichkeit, dass“ sowie „Fähigkeit“ und „es ist möglich dass“ bzw. „es gibt die Möglichkeit, dass“) sind etwas schwierig. „Es ist möglich, dass“ ist eigentlich ein Modaloperator und wird daher nicht als Prädikat im herkömmlichen Sinne verwendet, doch betrachteten wir „es ist möglich, dass“ einfach mal als Prädikat, so lässt sich folgendes feststellen:

„Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“ können, ohne den Junktor „und“ in einer der Leerstellen zu verwenden, als zweistellige Prädikate verwendet werden, z.B. wie in „x besitzt die Freiheit, y zu tun“ oder „x besitzt die Fähigkeit, y zu tun“. Mit „es ist möglich, dass“ geht das allerdings nicht. Was sollte bitte „x es ist möglich, dass y“ bedeuten? Modaloperatoren werden einem Satz stets vorausgestellt; hätten wir den Satz „p“ und wollten ihn durch den Modaloperator „es ist möglich, dass“ ergänzen, dann würde der Satz lauten „es ist möglich, dass p“. Mit anderen Worten: Wollten wir einen Modaloperator als Prädikat verwenden, ist er, wenn der Junktor „und“ nicht in einer der Leerstellen (bzw. der einen Leerstelle) verwendet wird, ein einstelliges Prädikat. *Da aber „Freiheit“ und „Fähigkeit“ ohne Verwendung von „und“ in einer der Leerstellen auch als zweistelliges Prädikat auftreten können, können sie nicht gleichbedeutend mit „es ist möglich, dass“ sein.*

PS: Sorry für das Fachgeschwafel, aber langsam geht es mir auf den Sack, wegen einer derartigen Banalität so einen Aufstand machen zu müssen.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Februar 2006)

aph am 24.02.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es also eine erste Ursache gibt, die vom Menschen *erkannt* wurde, dann wohl irgendwann zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Nachdenken der Menschheit, oder?



Jepp.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass es so etwas wie Kausalität auch unabhängig vom Menschen gibt, daher bin ich auch persönlich der Meinung, dass sie möglicherweise eine unendlich lange Kausalkette bildet, ja.

Setzen wir aller Kants Prämisse voraus, der ja nicht etwa sagt, der Mensch _erkenne_ die Kausalität in der Welt, sondern der Mensche _bringe_ die Kausalität in die Welt, dann folgt daraus auf kurz oder lang, dass die vom Menschen in die Welt gebrachte Kausalität keine unendlich lange Kette bilden kann.


----------



## aph (24. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Setzen wir aller Kants Prämisse voraus, der ja nicht etwa sagt, der Mensch _erkenne_ die Kausalität in der Welt, sondern der Mensche _bringe_ die Kausalität in die Welt, dann folgt daraus auf kurz oder lang, dass die vom Menschen in die Welt gebrachte Kausalität keine unendlich lange Kette bilden kann.



Das Problem ist, dass ich diese Kausalitäten nicht als feste Körper wie zB Kügelchen ansehe, die in einen Eimer passen. Es sind vielmehr fluffige Bällchen unbestimmter Größe und Ausdehnung mit zerfaserter, optisch verschwimmender Außenfläche. Ich glaube nicht mit Kant, dass der Mensch die Kausalitäten ein einer festen Form in die Welt bringt, mit Wahrheitsanspruch, mit klar abgegrenztem Wirkungsbereich, sondern fließend, ständig zu korrigieren, neu abzugrenzen, neu zu bestätigen und zu modifizieren. Kausalitäten bzw. der Raum, für den sie Gültigkeit besitzen, können infinitesimal klein werden. Dementsprechend passen in deinen Eimer unter Umständen unendlich viele Kausalitäten hinein. Die Menschheit müsste dafür lediglich unendlich viel Zeit haben. Aber: Ist das auszuschließen?

Ich habe das eigentlich schon mehrmals geschrieben. Ich hoffe, du verstehst diesmal, wie ich es meine. Ich ergänze vielleicht noch: Der Mensch weiß beim Einbringen der Kausalitäten bereits, dass diese nicht fest sind, sondern immer Platz für Lücken lassen. Wenn jede Kausalität aber notwendigerweise Lücken und Anknüpfungspunkte für weitere lässt, muss die Kausalitätenkette sogar als unendlich angenommen werden.


----------



## aph (24. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> die Bedeutungsgleichheit zweier Begriffe oder Ausdrücke kann man u.a. dadurch prüfen, dass man sich einen Satz denkt, der eine Leerstelle besitzt, in welche die zu prüfenden Ausdrücke eingesetzt werden. Findet sich _mindestens ein Fall_, in dem die Bedeutung des Satzes durch Ersetzen des einen zu prüfenden Ausdrucks durch einen anderen zu prüfenden sich ändert oder der Satz gar seinen Wahrheitswert (wahr oder falsch) ändert, dann sind die fraglichen Ausdrücke _nicht_ bedeutungsgleich.



Das hängt, wie crackajack richtig bemerkte, davon ab, ob es mehrere Bedeutungen eines Begriffs gibt.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Februar 2006)

aph am 24.02.2006 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Verfahren besitzt noch ein paar mehr Einschränkungen, doch wenn man Begriffe untersucht, die mehrere Bedeutungen haben, dann ist es freilich kein Großes, die zu untersuchenden Begriffe nur in Hinblick auf die fragliche Bedeutung zu untersuchen.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Februar 2006)

aph am 24.02.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, verstanden zu haben, was du meinst. Es gibt allerdings ein großes Problem. Dieses Problem hängt mit dem Schluss zusammen, den ich auf Seite 95 oben dieses Threads gepostet habe.

Ich habe behauptet:



			
				Meinereiner am 22.02.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> P1: Wenn Existenz der Menschheit, dann und nur dann Existenz der Kausalität (davon gehen wir aus).
> 
> P2: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann (das ist trivial).
> 
> ...



Da der Schluss logisch gültig ist, kann eine Kritik an ihm nur eine Kritik der Prämissen sein. Von P1 gehen wir allerdings gemeinsam aus, weshalb nur P2 für Kritik übrigbleibt. Nun kann man P2 gewiss mit skeptischen Argumenten a la „Woher wissen wir denn so genau, dass es eine Zeit gab, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann?“ anfechten. Allerdings bin ich, trotz dieses Einwandes, fest davon überzeugt, dass P2 wahr ist und ich denke, dass auch du und beinahe jeder andere Mensch von ihrer Wahrheit ausgeht. Ich halte die Prämisse P2, kurz gesagt, für weitestgehend unproblematisch.

*Nennen wir den Schluss „aus P1 und P2 folgt K1“ meine Argumentation M*.

Wie aber sieht es mit der Argumentation aus, die wir Kant in den Mund legen? Wir finden dort wiederum die Prämisse P1, außerdem finden wir die problematische Prämisse P3, welche besagt, dass wir uns keine unendliche Kausalkette denken könnten, wir finden eine Prämisse P4, welche alle anderen Annahmen Kants beinhaltet, die wir hier nicht expliziert haben und wir finden zuletzt als Konklusion wiederum die Konklusion K1, die besagt, dass die Kausalkette nicht unendlich lang sein kann.

*Die Argumentation lautet daher „aus P1, P3 und P4 folgt K1“.*

Nun schrieb ich jedoch, dass ich die Prämisse P2 für weitestgehend unproblematisch halte; ich halte sie sogar für derart unproblematisch, dass ich glaube, Kant hätten ebenfalls, hätten wir denn die Möglichkeit gehabt, ihn zu fragen, geantwortet, dass er glaube, sie sei wahr. Ich denke daher, es ist kein schweres Vergehen, wenn wir der Argumentation, die wir Kant in den Mund legen, auch noch die Prämisse P2 hinzufügen. Im Grunde fügen wir der Argumentation ja nicht einmal etwas hinzu, sondern wir explizieren nur etwas, von dem ich glaube, dass es Kant sowieso für wahr gehalten hätte, bloß in seiner Argumentation aus verständlichen Gründen nicht erwähnt hat.

*Sagen wir also, Kants Argumentation hätte auch lauten können „aus P1, P2, P3 und P4 folgt K1“. Nennen wir dies, der Einfachheit halber, von nun an Kants Argumentation K.*

Doch nun beginnt der wichtige Teil. Was nämlich hat meine Argumentation M mit Kants Argumentation K zu tun? Ganz einfach: Ich behaupte, dass, wenn meine Argumentation M wahr ist, dann auch Kants Argumentation K wahr ist. Wir schreiben auf:

*Wenn aus P1 und P2 K1 folgt, dann folgt auch aus P1, P2, P3 und P4 K1.*

Ich habe mir diesen ganzen Batzen zuhause hingeschrieben, ihn unter Verschleiß einer halben DIN A4-Seite mit den entsprechenden logischen Schlussregeln durchgerechnet und es kam als Ergebnis heraus: *Die Behauptung ist wahr.*

Nun bezweifelst du jedoch die Prämisse P3, welche besagt, dass wir uns keine unendliche Kausalkette denken könnten. Nehmen wir also einfach mal an, sie sei falsch, d.h. aus P3 machen wir nicht-P3 (nicht-P3 = P3 ist falsch).

Jetzt behaupte ich allerdings wiederum, dass, wenn meine Argumentation M wahr ist, auch Kants Argumentation K wahr ist, _selbst wenn die Prämisse P3 falsch ist_. Wir schreiben auf:

*Wenn aus P1 und P2 K1 folgt, dann folgt auch aus P1, P2, nicht-P3 und P4 K1.*

Auch diese Geschichte habe ich mir aufgeschrieben und sie unter Verschleiß der zweiten Hälfte der o.g. DIN A4-Seite ebenfalls nach den entsprechenden logischen Regeln durchgerechnet. Das Ergebnis war hier: *Auch diese Behauptung ist wahr.*

*Welchen Schlussfolgerung müssen wir daraus ziehen? Nun, wenn meine Argumentation M wahr ist, dann ist auch Kants Argumentation K wahr, gleichgültig, ob die Prämisse P3, welche besagt, dass wir uns keine unendliche Kausalkette denken könnten, wahr ist oder nicht.*

Sodele, das ist das Problem, was ich an deiner Argumentation finde: Selbst wenn du recht hast und es nicht der Fall ist, dass wir uns keine unendliche Kausalkette denken können, kommen wir dennoch zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Kausalkette nicht unendlich lang sein kann. Aus diesem Grunde auch hat es nichts mit Arroganz oder Sturheit zu tun, dass ich auf meinem Standpunkt beharre, sondern einfach damit, dass die Argumente dafür sprechen.


----------



## aph (24. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Schluss logisch gültig ist, kann eine Kritik an ihm nur eine Kritik der Prämissen sein. Von P1 gehen wir allerdings gemeinsam aus, weshalb nur P2 für Kritik übrigbleibt.



Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber vielleicht verstehst du es ja jetzt: Meine Kritik richtet sich an den Begriff Kausalität, der für dich offenbar etwas sehr festes, abgegrenztes, stets gleiches ist. Für mich ist es etwas, was infinitesimal klein werden kann. Selbst wenn man die Menge der positiven Zahlen begrenzt durch den Nullpunkt, so gibt es dennoch unendlich viele positive Zahlen, oder?

Ich bitte hierbei den Zahlenstrahl-Nullpunkt nicht zu verwechseln mit der ersten Wirkursache. Der Nullpunkt ist vielmehr die zeitlich erstmals von Menschen gedachte Kausalität, entsprechend deinen Prämissen, und hat damit nichts mit der ursachenlosen Ursache zu tun, nach deren Beweis wir hier fahnden.


----------



## Meinereiner (24. Februar 2006)

aph am 24.02.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An welcher der Aussagen, welche wir Kant in den Mund legen, zweifelst du denn genau?

P1: Wenn Existenz der Menschheit, dann und nur dann Existenz der Kausalität.

P2: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann.

P3: Wir können uns keine unendliche Kausalkette denken.

P4: (irgendetwas anderes, d.h. weder P1, P2 noch P3).

K1: Die Kausalkette kann nicht unendlich lang sein.

Aufgrund von Diskussionsverläufen wie den folgenden, habe ich angenommen, dass du P3 bezweifelst:



			
				aph am 21.02.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				aph am 21.02.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 21.02.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiterhin hast du folgendes geschrieben:



			
				aph am 21.02.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen ist die hervorstechendste Eigenschaft ihre beständige Weiterentwicklung und Verlängerung bzw. Verfeinerung der Kette. Jemand, der verstandesgemäß mit der Lückenhaftigkeit der Kette als gegeben operiert und damit auch noch nie ein Problem hatte, begibt sich demnach nicht in einen unvernünftigen Widerspruch, wenn er von ihrer Unendlichkeit ausgeht, da die Lücken sowohl endlich als auch unendlich sein können.





			
				aph am 21.02.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe nicht von der Unendlichkeit [der Kausalkette] aus, ich halte sie für wahrscheinlich.





			
				aph am 21.02.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir daher bei einer Menge von solchen Kügelchen gar nicht sicher sein, ob sie endlich oder unendlich ist, da ich die Unvollständigkeit bereits als ihnen eigenes Merkmal der Kügelchen betrachte.





			
				aph am 24.02.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Dementsprechend passen in deinen Eimer unter Umständen unendlich viele Kausalitäten hinein. Die Menschheit müsste dafür lediglich unendlich viel Zeit haben. Aber: Ist das auszuschließen?





			
				aph am 24.02.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kritik richtet sich an den Begriff Kausalität, der für dich offenbar etwas sehr festes, abgegrenztes, stets gleiches ist. Für mich ist es etwas, was infinitesimal klein werden kann. Selbst wenn man die Menge der positiven Zahlen begrenzt durch den Nullpunkt, so gibt es dennoch unendlich viele positive Zahlen, oder?



Alle diese Argumente sind eine Kritik daran, dass die Kausalkette endlich sei (die Kritik lautet in allen Fällen, dass sie endlich sein _könne_, aber nicht _müsse_).

Aufgrund dieser Aussagen habe ich angenommen, dass dein Ziel ist, Kants K1 zu widerlegen, indem du P3 anzweifelst. Nun scheinst du aber mit dieser Deutung auch nicht zufrieden zu sein, daher nochmals die Frage: An welcher oder welchen Aussagen zweifelst du denn? P1, P2, P3, P4 oder K1? Oder betrachten wir etwa nur noch völlig isoliert den Kausalitätsbegriff, ohne dass uns dabei P1, P2, P3, P4 und K1 interessieren?

PS: Gib gemäß dem oben genannten daher bitte nicht mir die Schuld, wenn du dich noch immer missverstanden fühlst, denn dass ich Gründe habe, genau das in deine Aussagen reinzuinterpretieren, was ich in sie reininterpretiere, sollte durch diesen Text deutlich geworden sein.

PPS: Zu dem Kausalitätsbegriff können wir kommen, wenn das hier geklärt ist; vorher macht es keinen Sinn, ihn zu diskutieren.


----------



## aph (25. Februar 2006)

Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Zu dem Kausalitätsbegriff können wir kommen, wenn das hier geklärt ist; vorher macht es keinen Sinn, ihn zu diskutieren.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Es ist schön, dass du endlich anfängst, meine Beiträge auch mal zu lesen. Aber dann sollte dir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen sein, dass ich eine zeitliche Begrenzung der Kausalitätskette nicht akzeptieren kann, weil die Kette für mich nicht fester, unverrückbarer Natur ist.

Du willst die Endlichkeit beweisen, und bringst dafür ein zeitliches Element ein: den Beginn der Menschheit. Richtig?

Sagen wir also, jemand hat Buch geführt und alle Kausalitäten aufgelistet, die die Menschheit jemals herausgefunden bzw. in die Welt hineingedacht hat. Diese Kausalitäten stehen dann alle schön untereinander, das Buch hat einen Anfang. Ob es ein Ende hat, wissen wir nicht. Nun willst du sicher nicht behaupten, der oberste Eintrag sei die "erste ursachenlose Ursache". Ich glaube, da hätten wir ganz schön Pech, denn wenn wir zurückgehen in der Menschheitsgeschichte und herausfinden, dass ein Urmensch als erste jemals gefundene Kausalität "Oh ein Schmerz - ah, ein Wurm piekte mich, deshalb war's!" gedacht hat, dann wäre dieser Wurm Gott, denn diese Kausalität steht am Anfang.

Die Wahrheit über Kausalitätsketten ist wohl, dass sie nicht ihre Ketten bilden in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge, wie die Menschen sie denken. Vielmehr bestehte eine Kette in einer Aneinanderreihung von Wirkungen, die gleichzeitig die Ursachen weiterer Wirkungen sind. Wir können uns fragen: Wieso erzeugt es Schmerz, wenn ein Wurm mich piekt? und: Wieso tut dieser Wurm das überhaupt? Die erste Frage löst die ursprüngliche Kausalität auf und führt Zwischenschritte ein. Die Kausalitäten werden sozusagen kürzer/kleiner. Die zweite Frage fügt an das eine Ende der Kette weitere Glieder an.

Wollte man solch eine Liste führen, müsste man also ständig Ketten aufreißen, neue Glieder einschieben, weitere Glieder anfügen, die Ketten neu zusammenfügen, sie neu sortieren. Nur - wo der Anfang ist, das wüsste man nicht. Du hast das selbst einst mit dem Beispiel der Lampe und dem Schalter völlig zutreffend erklärt, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass auch du Kausalitäten zusprichst, infinitesimal klein werden zu können. Anders ausgedrückt können wir auch folgende Prämisse aufstellen:

*Der Mensch kann keine vollständigen Kausalitätenketten denken.*

Er könnte dennoch einst auf die erste Ursache stoßen. Eine Ursache, die nicht die Wirkung einer anderen Ursache ist. Es ist fraglich, ob er wissen wird, dass dies nun die erste Ursache ist. Wir können immer fragen: Was löste den Urknall aus? Wir wissen dann nicht, ob es eine Antwort auf diese Frage gibt.
Unabhängig davon bringen wir immer weitere Kausalitäten in die Welt ein, weil wir die Glieder der Ketten kleiner machen. Da wir nicht wissen, ob die Menschheit aufhören wird zu existieren, wissen wir nicht, ob die Ketten damit unendlich lang werden. Und wir können aus keinem Umstand, keiner Prämisse schließen, dass wir bei dieser Suche auf die erste Ursache stoßen werden, geschweige denn sie als solche erkennen.

Vielleicht wird es für dich schlüssiger, wenn du der Formulierung zustimmst:
*Der Mensch bringt die Kausalität in die Welt.* (also ein fortdauernder Prozess)
Es ist schließlich nicht so, dass die Kausalität mit einem Schlag in die Welt kam, als der erste Mensch anfing zu denken, und jetzt nur noch von uns fertig aufgeschrieben werden muss. Nein, wir modifizieren sie ständig. Das ist ihre Eigenschaft. Demgemäß sind Kants Prämissen wertlos.

Der Anfang aller Kausalitätenketten ist erreicht, wenn man zum letzten Mal fragt: Warum ist das so? Der erste von Menschen gedachte kausale Zusammenhang hingegen ist nicht der Anfang der Kausalität, sondern ihr Ende. Na gut, eines ihrer Enden.

Ich hoffe, du stimmst mir zu, dass die Begriffe erst einmal geklärt sein müssen, bevor man sie in Prämissen und Beweisen verwendet.


----------



## Meinereiner (2. März 2006)

Sorry, hatte die letzten Tage wenig Zeit und Lust, groß was zu tippen.



			
				aph am 25.02.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst die Endlichkeit beweisen, und bringst dafür ein zeitliches Element ein: den Beginn der Menschheit. Richtig?



Jepp.



> Sagen wir also, jemand hat Buch geführt und alle Kausalitäten aufgelistet, die die Menschheit jemals herausgefunden bzw. in die Welt hineingedacht hat. Diese Kausalitäten stehen dann alle schön untereinander, das Buch hat einen Anfang. Ob es ein Ende hat, wissen wir nicht. Nun willst du sicher nicht behaupten, der oberste Eintrag sei die "erste ursachenlose Ursache".



Oh, hier wird’s etwas verzwickt. Gut, in diesem Buch werden alle Ursachen/Wirkungen niedergeschrieben, die irgendwer irgendwann einmal herausgefunden hat. Nun werden aber hie und da immer wieder neue Ursachen/Wirkungen entdeckt, welche dann auch an die entsprechende Stelle im Buch geschrieben werden: das kann der Anfang, die Mitte oder das Ende sein. Außerdem wird das, was am Anfang des Buches steht, als erste Ursache bezeichnet werden können: das kann ein Wurm, Gott, der Urknall oder sonstwas sein. _Aber_, und das ist, worum es mir geht: *Glaubst du, dass dieses Buch jemals unendlich viele Einträge haben wird?* Sicherlich wird im Vorwort dieses Buches stehen, dass es niemals vollständig sein und stets um neue Einträge erweitert wird (und freilich auch mitunter um einige entschlackt), aber glaubst du, dass es jemals unendlich viele Einträge haben wird?



> *Der Mensch kann keine vollständigen Kausalitätenketten denken.*



Jupp.



> *Der Mensch bringt die Kausalität in die Welt.* (also ein fortdauernder Prozess)



Jepp.



> Ich hoffe, du stimmst mir zu, dass die Begriffe erst einmal geklärt sein müssen, bevor man sie in Prämissen und Beweisen verwendet.



Das gewiss.


----------



## aph (2. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 02.03.2006 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, hier wird’s etwas verzwickt. Gut, in diesem Buch werden alle Ursachen/Wirkungen niedergeschrieben, die irgendwer irgendwann einmal herausgefunden hat. Nun werden aber hie und da immer wieder neue Ursachen/Wirkungen entdeckt, welche dann auch an die entsprechende Stelle im Buch geschrieben werden: das kann der Anfang, die Mitte oder das Ende sein. Außerdem wird das, was am Anfang des Buches steht, als erste Ursache bezeichnet werden können: das kann ein Wurm, Gott, der Urknall oder sonstwas sein. _Aber_, und das ist, worum es mir geht: *Glaubst du, dass dieses Buch jemals unendlich viele Einträge haben wird?* Sicherlich wird im Vorwort dieses Buches stehen, dass es niemals vollständig sein und stets um neue Einträge erweitert wird (und freilich auch mitunter um einige entschlackt), aber glaubst du, dass es jemals unendlich viele Einträge haben wird?



Juhu, wir verstehen uns endlich.

Ich glaube weder das eine noch das andere, weil ich es nicht wissen kann. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass ich weder das eine noch das andere aus mir bekannten Prämissen schließen kann. Das steht und fällt mit dem uns unbekannten Fakt, ob die Menschheit ewig leben wird, oder?


----------



## Meinereiner (2. März 2006)

aph am 02.03.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 02.03.2006 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ersetze "Menschheit" mal durch "Mensch"^^


----------



## aph (2. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 02.03.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ersetze "Menschheit" mal durch "Mensch"^^



Warum sollte ich? Ich habe mir ja nicht alle Kausalitäten ausgedacht, die für mich relevant sind. ^^

Kant kannte nicht alle Menschen, daher kann er kaum für jeden einzelnen gesprochen haben. Er meinte sicherlich mit "der Mensch" die Menschheit.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. März 2006)

aph am 02.03.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 02.03.2006 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut, dann den langen Weg 

Es ist dort also dieses Buch, in das alle Ursachen/Wirkungen eingetragen werden. Irgendwann in der Zeit, als die Menschheit entstand, wurde der erste Eintrag ins Buch gemacht. Es folgten alsdann ein zweiter, ein dritter usw. und je länger die Menschheit existiert, umso mehr Einträge werden in das Buch gemacht.

Aber wann bitte stehen denn in dem Buch _unendlich viele_ Einträge? Nach 1.000 Jahren? – Nein, dann gewiss noch nicht. – Nach 1.000.000.000 Jahren? – Da gewiss auch noch nicht. – Vielleicht nach 1.000.000.000.000.000.000 Jahren? – Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind die Einträge in dem Buch gewiss unvorstellbar viele, aber immer noch nicht unendlich viele.

Wann stehen denn dann unendlich viele Einträge in dem Buch? – Offenbar erst nach unendlich langer Zeit (und nehmen wir einfach mal an, die Menschheit würde unendlich lange existieren, um eben unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Buch zu machen). Doch wann sollte denn unendlich viel Zeit vergangen sein? Wann sollte dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht sein? – Offensichtlich kann dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt nicht erreicht werden, denn würden wir ihn erreichen, so wäre er ein Endpunkt und damit freilich nicht mehr unendlich weit entfernt. Vielmehr stehen Zeitverlauf und unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt in demjenigen Verhältnis zueinander, dass sich der Zeitverlauf auf den fraglichen Zeitpunkt zu bewegt, aber ihn niemals erreichen wird (Prozesshaftigkeit). Mit anderen Worten: *Es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist!* Hätten wir ein Koordinatensystem und darin eine Strecke, die im Nullpunkt beginnt und dann unendlich weit in eine Richtung weitergezogen ist, so gäbe es keinen Punkt auf dieser Strecke, auf den man zeigen und sagen könnte, hier sei unendlich.

Doch was folgt daraus? – Wenn es keinen Zeitpunkt gibt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist, dann folgt, dass zu jedem Zeitpunkt endlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist. 

Doch wenn die unendliche Anzahl der Einträge in unserem besagtes Buch abhängig ist von der Unendlichkeit des Zeitverlaufes, eine Unendlichkeit des Zeitverlaufes jedoch zu keinem Zeitpunkt erreicht werden kann, dann gibt es auch keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem unser Buch unendlich viele Einträge besitzt.

.......................

Der grundlegende Gedanke ist hier, dass, wenn man beginnt, zu zählen, niemals bei unendlich ankommen wird. Diesen Gedanken findest du schon in den Kantzitaten von ElNonsk.


----------



## zeugs8472 (3. März 2006)

Gunter am 27.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fällt mir ein gutes Lied von den Onkelz ein "Kirche" das triffts auf'm Punkt


----------



## aph (3. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 03.03.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch was folgt daraus? – Wenn es keinen Zeitpunkt gibt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist, dann folgt, dass zu jedem Zeitpunkt endlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist.
> 
> Doch wenn die unendliche Anzahl der Einträge in unserem besagtes Buch abhängig ist von der Unendlichkeit des Zeitverlaufes, eine Unendlichkeit des Zeitverlaufes jedoch zu keinem Zeitpunkt erreicht werden kann, dann gibt es auch keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem unser Buch unendlich viele Einträge besitzt.



Das mag sein, aber es wird auch keinen Zeitpunkt geben, an dem es endet. Das ist wohl das Wesen von Unendlichkeit, du kannst weder sagen: Jetzt ist es unendlich, noch kannst du sagen: Jetzt ist es zu Ende.
Vor allem aber folgt daraus nicht, dass es eine erste ursachenlose Ursache geben muss, die bis zum jeweiligen vorläufigen Ende gefunden worden sein muss. Und darum ging es uns ja eigentlich. Man kann immer sagen: Sie wurde noch nicht gefunden. Oder: Sie wird nie gefunden werden.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. März 2006)

aph am 03.03.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag sein, aber es wird auch keinen Zeitpunkt geben, an dem es endet. Das ist wohl das Wesen von Unendlichkeit, du kannst weder sagen: Jetzt ist es unendlich, noch kannst du sagen: Jetzt ist es zu Ende.



Tja, die Einträge im Buch werden mehr und mehr, aber nie wird ihre Zahl unendlich sein.



> Vor allem aber folgt daraus nicht, dass es eine erste ursachenlose Ursache geben muss, die bis zum jeweiligen vorläufigen Ende gefunden worden sein muss. Und darum ging es uns ja eigentlich.



Also mir ging es nur darum, zu zeigen, dass, wenn man Kants Prämisse annimmt, dass erst der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringe, zwangsläufig dazu kommt, dass die Kausalkette endlich sein muss. Darüber, ob man dann auch eine allererste Ursache finden könne, der man selbst keine Ursache mehr zusprechen kann, habe ich nie gesprochen. Was feststeht, ist nur, _dass_ es immer einen Eintrag in unserem Buch geben wird, der ganz vorne steht.


----------



## mercury123 (3. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 03.03.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 03.03.2006 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich aus Neugierde fragen auf was ihr beiden Philosophen letzendlich hinaus wollt?  
Ich durchschaue eure Diskussion irgendwie nicht ganz.


----------



## aph (4. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 03.03.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Einträge im Buch werden mehr und mehr, aber nie wird ihre Zahl unendlich sein.


Genauso wenig, wie jemals ein letzter Eintrag darin stehen wird.



> Also mir ging es nur darum, zu zeigen, dass, wenn man Kants Prämisse annimmt, dass erst der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringe, zwangsläufig dazu kommt, dass die Kausalkette endlich sein muss. Darüber, ob man dann auch eine allererste Ursache finden könne, der man selbst keine Ursache mehr zusprechen kann, habe ich nie gesprochen. Was feststeht, ist nur, _dass_ es immer einen Eintrag in unserem Buch geben wird, der ganz vorne steht.



Eigentlich diente die Sache mal der Frage nach der ersten Ursache. Sonst wäre die Diskussion ziemlich sinnlos gewesen. Und deine Zwangsläufigkeit sehe ich übrigens immer noch nicht ein, wie du obigem Kommentar entnehmen kannst. Wenn etwas einen Anfang hat, muss es nicht zwingend ein Ende haben, wenn man Unendlichkeit als Möglichkeit zulässt. Niemand sprach je davon, dass wir nur das Jetzt betrachten.


----------



## Meinereiner (5. März 2006)

aph am 04.03.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich diente die Sache mal der Frage nach der ersten Ursache.





			
				aph am 21.02.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das mit Kant schon verstanden, ich stimme nur nicht mit ihm überein. Wie ich schon mehrfach ausführte, ist unsere Gedankenwelt über Kausalitätsketten aus sich selbst heraus lückenhaft. Sie erhebt keinen Anspruch, dass sie in einem einzelnen Geiste vollständig sein kann. Es geht nicht darum, wie du behauptest, jeden _einzelnen_ Zusammenhang zu kennen.
> Stattdessen ist die hervorstechendste Eigenschaft ihre beständige Weiterentwicklung und Verlängerung bzw. Verfeinerung der Kette. *Jemand, der verstandesgemäß mit der Lückenhaftigkeit der Kette als gegeben operiert und damit auch noch nie ein Problem hatte, begibt sich demnach nicht in einen unvernünftigen Widerspruch, wenn er von ihrer Unendlichkeit ausgeht, da die Lücken sowohl endlich als auch unendlich sein können.*



Diese Antwort hast du auf Seite 92 dieses Threads zu meinen Post, der unsere Diskussion einleitete, verfasst. Hier geht es eindeutig um Endlichkeit/Unendlichkeit. Wenn du mehr meintest, als du geschrieben hast, hättest du mich schon informieren müssen.



> Und deine Zwangsläufigkeit sehe ich übrigens immer noch nicht ein, wie du obigem Kommentar entnehmen kannst. Wenn etwas einen Anfang hat, muss es nicht zwingend ein Ende haben, wenn man Unendlichkeit als Möglichkeit zulässt.



Schreibe einen ersten Eintrag in unser Büchlein und schreibe dann unendlich lange weitere hinzu. Wenn du unendlich viele Einträge geschrieben hast, dann sage bescheid. – Freilich wirst du niemals bescheid sagen können, denn selbst wenn du unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Büchlein schreibst, werden es doch niemals unendlich viele sein. Dass die Einträge in dem Büchlein bis in die Unendlichkeit mehr und mehr werden, ändert nicht das geringste daran, dass es keinen _Zeitpunkt(!!!)_ gibt, an dem sie unendlich viele _sind_. Habe ich alles bereits geschrieben.



> Niemand sprach je davon, dass wir nur das Jetzt betrachten.



Die Einträge in unserem Büchlein sind auch morgen nicht unendlich viele, genauso wie nicht in 100, 10.000 oder 1.000.000.000.000.000 Jahren. Habe ich ebenfalls bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Meinereiner (5. März 2006)

mercury123 am 03.03.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 03.03.2006 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will auf genau das hinaus, was du zitiert hast.


----------



## mercury123 (5. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 05.03.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury123 am 03.03.2006 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun gut, aber was hat das mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun?


----------



## crackajack (6. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 05.03.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe einen ersten Eintrag in unser Büchlein und schreibe dann unendlich lange weitere hinzu. Wenn du unendlich viele Einträge geschrieben hast, dann sage bescheid. – Freilich wirst du niemals bescheid sagen können, denn selbst wenn du unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Büchlein schreibst, werden es doch niemals unendlich viele sein. Dass die Einträge in dem Büchlein bis in die Unendlichkeit mehr und mehr werden, ändert nicht das geringste daran, dass es keinen _Zeitpunkt(!!!)_ gibt, an dem sie unendlich viele _sind_. Habe ich alles bereits geschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Buch hat ein offenes (unendliches) Ende.
wobei aph das offen betont und du lieber den Teil mit Ende hervorhebst.

Ich würde auch eher unendlich sagen, aber man kann das imo so oder so verstehen. *schulterzuck*




			
				mercury123 am 05.03.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, aber was hat das mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun?


Zähl mal die posts die wirklich ganz exakt mit dem ursprünglichen Thema etwas zu tun haben.
Würde mich wundern wenn du auf mehr wie 100 kommst.


----------



## aph (6. März 2006)

crackajack am 06.03.2006 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Buch hat ein offenes (unendliches) Ende.
> wobei aph das offen betont und du lieber den Teil mit Ende hervorhebst.
> 
> Ich würde auch eher unendlich sagen, aber man kann das imo so oder so verstehen. *schulterzuck*


Genauso sehe ich es auch. Ich bestehe ja gar nicht mal darauf, dass das Buch unendlich sein muss. Es ist meinereiner, der auf exakt _einer_ Interpretation besteht. Ich hingegen denke, dass beide Interpretationen möglich sind.

Als weiteres Beispiel:


			
				meinereiner schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe einen ersten Eintrag in unser Büchlein und schreibe dann unendlich lange weitere hinzu. Wenn du unendlich viele Einträge geschrieben hast, dann sage bescheid. – Freilich wirst du niemals bescheid sagen können, denn selbst wenn du unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Büchlein schreibst, werden es doch niemals unendlich viele sein. Dass die Einträge in dem Büchlein bis in die Unendlichkeit mehr und mehr werden, ändert nicht das geringste daran, dass es keinen _Zeitpunkt(!!!)_ gibt, an dem sie unendlich viele _sind_. Habe ich alles bereits geschrieben.


Ich bin bereits dabei, unendlich lange hinein zu schreiben. Zeig du mir den Eintrag, der der letzte sein soll, und ich beweise dir in Kürze, dass es nicht der letzte war. 

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, merkst du das nicht?

Übrigens finde ich schon, dass klar war, dass es hier noch immer um Gott ging. Schließlich kam Kants Beweisführung ja nur deswegen hier in Erscheinung. Also sollten wir auch weiter zielorientiert diskutieren.


----------



## Meinereiner (7. März 2006)

aph am 06.03.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist meinereiner, der auf exakt _einer_ Interpretation besteht. Ich hingegen denke, dass beide Interpretationen möglich sind.



Wenn unser Beispiel zwei gegensätzliche Interpretationen zuließe, dann hätten wir einen klassischen Widerspruch. Das wäre völliger Unsinn, weshalb eine der beiden Interpretationen falsch sein müsste. Allerdings glaube ich vielmehr, dass die beiden verschiedenen Interpretationen, von denen hier die Rede ist, dadurch zustande kommen, dass du meiner Argumentation nicht ganz folgen kannst (das ist nicht bös gemeint) und darum auf einem anderen Standpunkt stehst.

Betrachten wir einmal den formalen Aspekt des momentanen Standes der Diskussion. Ich behaupte p (es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sein werden). Um p zu widerlegen, müsstest du nun zeigen, dass gilt nicht-p. Das tust du aber nicht; du nämlich behauptest q (die Einträge in dem Buch werden unendlich lange mehr und mehr). An einen Satz „p“ eine Aussage „q“ anzuhängen, ist doch aber keine Widerlegung, sondern eine _Ergänzung_. Verstehst du, worauf ich hinaus will? Du widerlegst meine Aussage, die Einträge in unserem Buch würden niemals unendlich viele sein, nicht, sondern du ergänzt sie nur um eine weitere Aussage (und dazu noch ein völlig redundante, denn dass die Einträge in unserem Buch mehr und mehr werden, habe ich bereits selbst behauptet).



> Ich bin bereits dabei, unendlich lange hinein zu schreiben. Zeig du mir den Eintrag, der der letzte sein soll, und ich beweise dir in Kürze, dass es nicht der letzte war.



Freilich kann ich nicht auf einen Eintrag in dem Buch zeigen und sagen, dies sei der letzte. Was ich kann, ist, dir zu jedem Zeitpunkt zu zeigen, _dass_ das Buch einen ersten und einen letzten Eintrag besitzt und darum also stets endlich viele Einträge in ihm stehen.



> Wir drehen uns im Kreis, merkst du das nicht?



Jupp, in einem hermeneutischen.


----------



## aph (7. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 07.03.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte p (es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sein werden). Um p zu widerlegen, müsstest du nun zeigen, dass gilt nicht-p. Das tust du aber nicht; du nämlich behauptest q (die Einträge in dem Buch werden unendlich lange mehr und mehr). An einen Satz „p“ eine Aussage „q“ anzuhängen, ist doch aber keine Widerlegung, sondern eine _Ergänzung_.



Na, dann müssen wir nur noch herausfinden, was von beidem zielführender ist. p oder q? Es ist auch keine Ergänzung, sondern eine andere Interpretation des Wortes "unendlich". Beziehungsweise eine andere Sichtweise. Ich kann p völlig außer acht lassen und q gilt immer noch. Du hast q noch nicht widerlegt, sondern nur mit p ergänzt.


----------



## Meinereiner (7. März 2006)

aph am 07.03.2006 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann müssen wir nur noch herausfinden, was von beidem zielführender ist. p oder q? Es ist auch keine Ergänzung, sondern eine andere Interpretation des Wortes "unendlich".



Der inhaltliche Aspekt von "p" und "q" ist beinahe belanglos. Es geht einzig darum, dass q keine Widerlegung von p ist und somit noch immer gilt, dass es keinen Zeitpunkt gibt, an dem die Einträge in unserem Buch unendlich viele sein werden.



> Ich kann p völlig außer acht lassen und q gilt immer noch. Du hast q noch nicht widerlegt, sondern nur mit p ergänzt.



Ich will q auch gar nicht widerlegen, ich habe behauptet, es gilt p _und_ q – lies doch bitte, was ich schreibe und lass die unsinnigen Kindereien.


----------



## aph (7. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 07.03.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will q auch gar nicht widerlegen, ich habe behauptet, es gilt p _und_ q – lies doch bitte, was ich schreibe und lass die unsinnigen Kindereien.



Wunderbar, dann sind wir uns doch einig (ich wollte p auch nicht widerlegen, sieht 2 Posts weiter oben). Ich sagte die ganze Zeit, dass beides gilt. Lies doch bitte was ich schreibe!

Nur gehen unsere Meinungen wohl auseinander, was die Relevanz der beiden Behauptungen hinsichtlich der ursprünglichen Fragestellung betrifft.


----------



## Meinereiner (8. März 2006)

aph am 07.03.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur gehen unsere Meinungen wohl auseinander, was die Relevanz der beiden Behauptungen hinsichtlich der ursprünglichen Fragestellung betrifft.



Die Aussage „es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in unserem Buch unendlich viele sein werden“, ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig; besonders, wenn es um die Frage geht, ob die Einträge in unserem Buch jemals unendlich viele sein werden.


----------



## crackajack (8. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.03.2006 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage „es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in unserem Buch unendlich viele sein werden“, ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig; besonders, wenn es um die Frage geht, ob die Einträge in unserem Buch jemals unendlich viele sein werden.


hmmm..irgendwie passt mir das Beispiel mit dem Buch nicht so richtig in den Kram. Es suggeriert eben Endliches.

Wie wäre es wenn man die Funktion x=y als die Kausalitätskette sehen würde?

Ein Quasi-ende habe wir beim Nullpunkt. =Jetzt
Die Zukunft sowie die Vergangenheit kann imo nur auf x=y liegen.
Kann man die Vergangenheit- also alles x<0- auf einem handelsüblichen Graphen je bis in die Unendlichkeit zeichnen (auch mit Computerhilfe)?
Nein.

Wäre die Linie unendlich?
Ja.

Ist das Beispiel jetzt ganz was anderes oder verdeutlicht das die Ansicht die ich (denk ich mal) mit aph teile?


Ps. ich habe da irgendwie den springenden Punkt verpasst:





			
				Meinereiner am 24.02.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> P1: Wenn Existenz der Menschheit, dann und nur dann Existenz der Kausalität.
> 
> P2: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann.
> 
> ...


P3 tut imo nichts zur Sache beitragen.

Aber P1 und P2 kapiere ich nicht, sie setzen Endliches voraus, oder nicht?
Wie soll da nicht rauskommen, dass die Kausalkette nicht unendlich ist?


----------



## Meinereiner (8. März 2006)

@crackajack

Dein Beispiel scheint mir schon zu passen, allerdings finde das mit dem Buch anschaulicher  Einträge in das Buch zu machen wäre dann analog dem Zeichnen des unendlich langen Graphen von x=y zu verstehen. So, wie die Strecke, die man zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt bereits gezeichnet hat, immer nur endlich lang ist, sind die Einträge, die man zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt in das Buch gemacht hat, immer nur endlich viele.



			
				crackajack am 08.03.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. ich habe da irgendwie den springenden Punkt verpasst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das: P3 ist belanglos und aus P1 und P2 folgt, dass die Kausalkette nicht unendlich ist.


----------



## crackajack (8. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.03.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Beispiel scheint mir schon zu passen, allerdings finde ich das mit dem Buch anschaulicher  Einträge in das Buch zu machen wäre dann analog dem Zeichnen des unendlich langen Graphen von x=y zu verstehen. So, wie die Strecke, die man zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt bereits gezeichnet hat, immer nur endlich lang ist, sind die Einträge, die man zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt in das Buch gemacht hat, immer nur endlich viele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nönö, so ganz hast du nicht verstanden was ich wollte.
Auch wenn der Mensch das Buch schreibt oder die Linie zeichnet und er immer nur endlich lange diese erweitern kann, heißt das nicht, das er bei unendlich langer Zeit nicht auch unendlich schaffen kann. 
Wie sag ich ddas nur, damit das andere so verstehen, wie ich glaube das ich es verstehe?!?!?
Nimm endlich viel Zeit und du wirst nur endlich viele Einträge bekommen, da ja das gegenwärtige Ende da ist, aber das vergangene Ende muss deswegen ja nicht auch ein Ende haben.
Nimm unendlich viel Zeit (also Zeitpunkt unendlich) und die Anzahl der Einträge ist unendlich, vorausgesetzt das Vergangenes unendlich ist.

und zu den Prämissen auch ein "nönö"
Ich würde nämlich deine Prämisse 2 anzweiflen.
Wie du viele, viele Seiten zuvor erklärst hast, ist der Mensch ja nicht nur die Materie aus der er besteht. Aus dieser unendlichen Erklärungskette die du mir da erklären konntest, leite ich jetzt heraus, dass der Mensch (als Atom oder mehr  ) schon ewig existiert, wenn die Kausalität unendlich ist......und umgekehrt, wenn sie endlich wäre. (was aber deine unendliche "wenn, dann Kette", die du hier im thread verteitigt hast, vernichten würde.)
Also fällt imo auch P2 für die Konklusio K1 weg.
Was ich mit P1 anfangen soll, weiß ich noch nicht ,aber irgendwie wurmt mich das auch.


----------



## Meinereiner (8. März 2006)

crackajack am 08.03.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der Mensch das Buch schreibt oder die Linie zeichnet und er immer nur endlich lange diese erweitern kann, heißt das nicht, das er bei unendlich langer Zeit nicht auch unendlich schaffen kann.



Eben nicht. Du betrachtest hier die Unendlichkeit offenbar als Zeitpunkt und schlussfolgerst, dass, wenn dieser unendlich lange Zeit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht sei, dann würde die Linie unendlich lang sein. Der Witz aber ist ja gerade, dass es keinen unendlich lange Zeit entfernten Zeitpunkt gibt, den man erreichen könnte. Von einem unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt zu reden, ist ein Widerspruch in sich selbst, denn würde dieser unendlich lange Zeit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht werden, dann könnten wir ja einfach halt machen und aufhören, den Graphen noch länger zu zeichnen. Würden wir aber aufhören, den Graphen zu zeichnen, dann hätte er ja ein Ende und wäre also nicht unendlich lang. Habe ich übrigens bereits erläutert.



> Nimm unendlich viel Zeit (also Zeitpunkt unendlich) und die Anzahl der Einträge ist unendlich, vorausgesetzt das Vergangenes unendlich ist.



Siehe oben. Du setzt anscheinend voraus, dass es einen unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt gäbe; diesen gibt es aber leider nicht.



> Ich würde nämlich deine Prämisse 2 anzweiflen.
> Wie du viele, viele Seiten zuvor erklärst hast, ist der Mensch ja nicht nur die Materie aus der er besteht. Aus dieser unendlichen Erklärungskette die du mir da erklären konntest, leite ich jetzt heraus, dass der Mensch (als Atom oder mehr  ) schon ewig existiert, wenn die Kausalität unendlich ist......und umgekehrt, wenn sie endlich wäre. (was aber deine unendliche "wenn, dann Kette", die du hier im thread verteitigt hast, vernichten würde.)



Hä?

PS: P1 ist der gemeinsame Ausgangspunkt von aph und mir in dieser Diskussion. Freilich gibt es Einwände gegen ihn, aber wir diskutieren hier, was passiert, wenn man P1 annimmt.

PPS: Nimm das Beispiel mit dem Buch, das ist leichter verständlich.


----------



## crackajack (8. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.03.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 08.03.2006 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das mein ich ja, wir können nicht unendlich denken, handeln was auch immer, trotzdem schließt das ja unendlich nicht wirklich aus





> > Nimm unendlich viel Zeit (also Zeitpunkt unendlich) und die Anzahl der Einträge ist unendlich, vorausgesetzt das Vergangenes unendlich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Siehe oben. Du setzt anscheinend voraus, dass es einen unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt gäbe; diesen gibt es aber leider nicht.


aargh! Wir werden uns da wieder nicht einig.
Erst wenn ich die vergangene Kausalkette als endlich ansehe, muss ich doch sagen einen unendlich entfernten zukünftigen "Zeitpunkt" kann es nicht geben, da die Vergangenheit endlich und die Zukunft daher wahrscheinlich auch enden wird.


> > Ich würde nämlich deine Prämisse 2 anzweiflen.
> > Wie du viele, viele Seiten zuvor erklärst hast, ist der Mensch ja nicht nur die Materie aus der er besteht. Aus dieser unendlichen Erklärungskette die du mir da erklären konntest, leite ich jetzt heraus, dass der Mensch (als Atom oder mehr  ) schon ewig existiert, wenn die Kausalität unendlich ist......und umgekehrt, wenn sie endlich wäre. (was aber deine unendliche "wenn, dann Kette", die du hier im thread verteitigt hast, vernichten würde.)
> 
> 
> ...


mir geht es da um das hier:


			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben es also mit _drei_ Elementen („p“, „->“, „q“) zu tun, die für eine _vollständige_ Erklärung alle erklärt werden müssen. „p“ und „q“ haben wir bereits erklärt, aber nicht „->“ (Konditional heißt das Ding). Was du nun tust, ist, von p einfach auf q zu schließen, ohne das Konditional zu erklären. Du behauptest einfach, q folge aus p, ohne diese Folge zu erklären, worin sie besteht. Jedes mal allerdings, wenn du versuchst, dieses Konditional zu erklären, könntest du gewiss immer kleinlicher und detaillierter aufzählen, was für Vorgänge daran beteiligt sind, dass die Lampe leuchtet. Damit erklärst du aber _nicht_ das Konditional, sondern du erweiterst lediglich p um bestimmte Dinge. Selbst wenn du jedes einzelne Atom in seiner Wirkung beschreiben würdest, erklärtest du nicht das Konditional, denn deine Aussage wäre noch immer: „Wenn die und die Atome gegeben sind und so und so wirken (=p), dann leuchtet die Lampe (=q)."


Laut dieser Aussage muss es unendlich sein, da es immer ein "->" geben wird, oder nicht?


> PS: P1 ist der gemeinsame Ausgangspunkt von aph und mir in dieser Diskussion. Freilich gibt es Einwände gegen ihn, aber wir diskutieren hier, was passiert, wenn man P1 annimmt.


Na hab doch gesagt, dass ich den springenden Punkt verpasst habe.
Aha, ihr nehmt P1 einmal als gegeben an.

Trotzdem würde ich wegen deinem obigen Text P2 anzweiflen -> K1 falsch. Oder ist P2 auch fix?

PS.
Vergiss deine unendliche Geschichte, dass ist ein Kinderbuch


----------



## aph (8. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.03.2006 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage „es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in unserem Buch unendlich viele sein werden“, ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig; besonders, wenn es um die Frage geht, ob die Einträge in unserem Buch jemals unendlich viele sein werden.



Wir sollten uns nicht weiter im Kreis drehen, können wir damit bitte aufhören, mir wird ganz schwindlich. Wenn doch, schreib ich jetzt:

_Die Aussage "es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem ein Eintrag im Buch als der letzte bezeichnet werden kann", ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig; besonders, wenn es um die Frage geht, ob wir jemals einen letzten Eintrag in unserem Buch finden werden, um dann denjenigen zu finden, der die erste Ursache aller Kausalitätsketten darstellt._

Jetzt kannst du noch mal deine Sichtweise mit neuen Worten beschreiben, und dann wieder ich, usw.. Bringt aber nichts. Wie kommen wir weiter?

Mein Vorschlag: Wir stecken uns ein höheres Ziel, dass wir mit der Beweisführung erreichen wollen, und prüfen die Interpretationsmöglichkeiten daraufhin.

Die Frage ist doch, ob wir das Buch zu einem festen Zeitpunkt betrachten wollen, oder über den gesamten Eintrage-Prozess hinweg. Welche Sichtweise ist hinsichtlich eines Gottesbeweises (und nur zu diesem Zweck betrachten wir die Kantsche Argumentation) zielführender?


----------



## Meinereiner (8. März 2006)

aph am 08.03.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns nicht weiter im Kreis drehen, können wir damit bitte aufhören, mir wird ganz schwindlich.



Wie ich bereits schrieb, ist besagter Kreis hermeneutischer Art. Hermeneutische Zirkel allerdings sind etwas sehr, sehr positives.



> _Die Aussage "es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem ein Eintrag im Buch als der letzte bezeichnet werden kann", ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig; besonders, wenn es um die Frage geht, ob wir jemals einen letzten Eintrag in unserem Buch finden werden, um dann denjenigen zu finden, der die erste Ursache aller Kausalitätsketten darstellt._



Wenn du meinst, dass _ein und derselbe Eintrag_ nicht ewig der letzte sein würde, dann gebe ich dir recht. Wenn du aber meinst, dass es _überhaupt keinen letzten Eintrag_ gäbe, dann ist das falsch, denn unser Buch hat zu jeder Zeit einen letzten Eintrag (nur eben nicht immer denselben).

Aber schau mal hier:



			
				aph am 25.02.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst die Endlichkeit [der Kausalkette] beweisen, und bringst dafür ein zeitliches Element ein: den Beginn der Menschheit. Richtig?
> 
> Sagen wir also, jemand hat Buch geführt und alle Kausalitäten aufgelistet, die die Menschheit jemals herausgefunden bzw. in die Welt hineingedacht hat. Diese Kausalitäten stehen dann alle schön untereinander, das Buch hat einen Anfang. Ob es ein Ende hat, wissen wir nicht.





			
				Meinereiner am 02.03.2006 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *Glaubst du, dass dieses Buch jemals unendlich viele Einträge haben wird?*





			
				aph am 02.03.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube weder das eine noch das andere, weil ich es nicht wissen kann.



Doch nach einiger Überzeugungsarbeit:



			
				aph am 07.03.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbar, dann sind wir uns doch einig (ich wollte p auch nicht widerlegen, sieht 2 Posts weiter oben). *Ich sagte die ganze Zeit, dass beides gilt.*



Wir rufen uns noch einmal in den Hinterkopf: „p“ ist „es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sind“ und dem hast du ja hier offensichtlich zugestimmt.

Würde ich dich daher noch einmal fragen, ob du glaubtest, ob die Einträge in dem Buch jemals unendlich viele sein würden, dann würdest du gemäß dem oben gesagten etwa antworten: „Nein, es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Zahl der Einträge unendlich ist.“

Damit ist doch alles gesagt; die ganze Analogie mit dem Buch zurückgedreht, heißt das: Wenn erst der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringt, dann gibt es keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Kausalkette unendlich lang ist; sie ist zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur endlich lang; *wenn erst der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringt, dann ist die Kausalkette endlich.*

*Kant hat also recht, Punkt, Aus, Ende.* Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was du daran noch auszusetzen hast, von wegen Interpretationen, Relevanz von Aussagen, Zeitpunkt(e) der Betrachtung usw.


----------



## Meinereiner (8. März 2006)

crackajack am 08.03.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> das mein ich ja, wir können nicht unendlich denken, handeln was auch immer, trotzdem schließt das ja unendlich nicht wirklich aus



Genau das meine ich ja auch. Meine Behauptung war etwa:

Wir können uns zwar denken, _dass_ die Kausalkette unendlich lang ist (wir können uns zwar denken, dass der Graph von x=y unendlich lang ist), aber wir können uns keine unendlich lange Kausalkette denken (aber wir können diesen unendlich langen Graphen nicht zeichnen).



> Erst wenn ich die vergangene Kausalkette als endlich ansehe, muss ich doch sagen einen unendlich entfernten zukünftigen "Zeitpunkt" kann es nicht geben, da die Vergangenheit endlich und die Zukunft daher wahrscheinlich auch enden wird.



Siehe oben.



> Laut dieser Aussage muss es unendlich sein, da es immer ein "->" geben wird, oder nicht?



Das läuft wieder darauf hinaus, dass man sich zwar denken kann, _dass_ die Kausalkette (bzw. hier die Erklärungskette) unendlich lang ist, aber sich keine unendlich lange Kausalkette (unendlich viele Erklärungen des „->“) denken kann. Ich behaupte in dem von dir zitierten Textauszug, _dass_ zwischen „p“ und „q“ unendlich viele Erklärungen liegen können, ich habe aber nicht behauptet, dass wir diese unendlich vielen Erklärungen auch aufschreiben können.



> Trotzdem würde ich wegen deinem obigen Text P2 anzweiflen -> K1 falsch. Oder ist P2 auch fix?



Einen Zweifel an P2 vernünftig zu begründen, halte ich für ziemlich aussichtslos. Du bist jetzt schon dabei, eine riesige Theorie aufzustellen mit Atomen, Kausalketten, Unendlichkeit usw., um das zu bewerkstelligen, doch i.d.R. wird eine Theorie umso anfälliger für Gegenargumente, je komplizierter sie ist. Der beste Weg ist noch immer der einfachste (kleiner Tipp, wenn du mal wieder das Internet nach komplizierten philosophischen Abhandlungen durchsuchst: die unverständlichsten sind oftmals auch die schlechtesten^^).

PS: Ich werde doch nicht das erste Buch, welches ich je gelesen habe, vergessen, tststs...


----------



## crackajack (9. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.03.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 08.03.2006 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt ist mir auch schwindelig  
Wir sind alle gleicher Meinung, aber irgendwie doch nicht ganz.  



> > Laut dieser Aussage muss es unendlich sein, da es immer ein "->" geben wird, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Das läuft wieder darauf hinaus, dass man sich zwar denken kann, _dass_ die Kausalkette (bzw. hier die Erklärungskette) unendlich lang ist, aber sich keine unendlich lange Kausalkette (unendlich viele Erklärungen des „->“) denken kann. Ich behaupte in dem von dir zitierten Textauszug, _dass_ zwischen „p“ und „q“ unendlich viele Erklärungen liegen können, ich habe aber nicht behauptet, dass wir diese unendlich vielen Erklärungen auch aufschreiben können.


mit unendlich viel Zeit schon  
huih! *nochmal das Ringelspiel anschieb*  


> > Trotzdem würde ich wegen deinem obigen Text P2 anzweiflen -> K1 falsch. Oder ist P2 auch fix?
> 
> 
> Einen Zweifel an P2 vernünftig zu begründen, halte ich für ziemlich aussichtslos. Du bist jetzt schon dabei, eine riesige Theorie aufzustellen mit Atomen, Kausalketten, Unendlichkeit usw., um das zu bewerkstelligen, doch i.d.R. wird eine Theorie umso anfälliger für Gegenargumente, je komplizierter sie ist.


Was ist da kompliziert?
Das ist aussagenlogisch nicht möglich, dass es endlich ist.
Mehr steht ja nicht da.


> Der beste Weg ist noch immer der einfachste (kleiner Tipp, wenn du mal wieder das Internet nach komplizierten philosophischen Abhandlungen durchsuchst: die unverständlichsten sind oftmals auch die schlechtesten^^).


hihi hab gleich eins für dich:
http://www.denken-im-glauben.de/Downloads/Splett Gotteserfahrung im Denken.pdf
wie ich bei den Gottesbeweisen eig. erwähnt habe, wollte ich ja den transzendentalen GB in der Extented Collectors Edition bringen.
Aber da der 40000 Zeichen hat, wollte ich den "übersetzen" und kurzfassen. So richtig verstehen tue ich ihn aber nicht, also wenn wer von euch daran interessiert ist, der findet sich in Kapitel 4. (@meinereiner: da ist auch was von der Unmöglichkeit der vermeintlichen Möglichkeit drin.  Da sind wir glaube ich auch einer Meinung, aber dann irgendwie doch nicht.)



> PS: Ich werde doch nicht das erste Buch, welches ich je gelesen habe, vergessen, tststs...


PS: Wie hast du denn das geschafft? :-o 
Ist doch unendlich.....   

PPS: Wo ist eig. die Christenfront?
Ich mein drei Diskussionspartner, die alle nicht an Gott glauben, wollen Gott beweisen?!!? Das kann ja gar nicht gut gehen. Am Ende kommt bei uns noch der Teufel raus.


----------



## aph (9. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.03.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich dich daher noch einmal fragen, ob du glaubtest, ob die Einträge in dem Buch jemals unendlich viele sein würden, dann würdest du gemäß dem oben gesagten etwa antworten: „Nein, es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Zahl der Einträge unendlich ist.“



Nein würde ich nicht. oO

Was ist eigentlich ein hermeneutischer Kreis? Und was soll daran gut sein?

Und nein, Kant hat nicht Recht, nur weil du das behauptest.

Konstruktives Edit: Ich würde das Buch deswegen auch als unendlich vermuten können, weil genau das das Wesen des Wortes unendlich darstellt: Unendlich ist etwas, wenn es kein Ende hat. Dabei geht es nicht um eine zeitliche Beschränkung. Wäre das so, dann gäbe es ohnehin nichts Unendliches. Dann könnten wir den Begriff auch aus dem Duden streichen. Unendlich bezeichnet daher grundsätzlich etwas, das _potentiell_ unendlich ist, was sich also als unendlich erweist, wenn man einen bestimmten Prozess mit unbegrenzter Zeitdauer fortsetzt. Zum Beispiel: Auf einer unendlich langen Straße fahren, unendlich lange vor dem Fernseher sitzen, unendlich viele Einträge in ein Buch schreiben. Nach deiner Interpretation wäre nichts im Universum unendlich, weil wir bei jedem Ding keinen Zeitpunkt fänden, an dem es unendlich wäre.


----------



## crackajack (9. März 2006)

aph am 09.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich ein hermeneutischer Kreis?


Gehirnwäsche  
frag wiki 


> Und was soll daran gut sein?


Was ist in einem Forum gut?  


> Zum Beispiel: Auf einer unendlich langen Straße fahren, unendlich lange vor dem Fernseher sitzen, unendlich viele Einträge in ein Buch schreiben. Nach deiner Interpretation wäre nichts im Universum unendlich, weil wir bei jedem Ding keinen Zeitpunkt fänden, an dem es unendlich wäre.


Die Straße mag unendlich sein, aber der Weg den man zum Zeitpunkt X zurückgelegt hat, ist endlich.
Du kannst zwar unendlich lange fernsehen, aber zum Zeitpunkt y hast du nur z Stunden gesehen, da können noch unendlich viel Stunden Programm folgen.

Wenn der (unsterbliche) Mensch beginnt die Kette zu bilden, dann ist sie, selbst wenn sie unendlich wäre und er es ewig fortsetzen würde, zu jedem Zeitpunkt endlich.

Etwas endliches schließt ja das Unendliche nicht aus.

meinereiner schließt aber unendlich als Zeitpunkt aus und daher kommt er automatisch zu endlich bei all seinen Argumentationen.
Wenn etwas unendlich ist, muss man imo jedoch mit einem unendlichen Zeitpunkt rangehen, damit man prüfen kann ob es unendlich ist?

Das ist ja so als ob ich in einem 1x1m Garten wäre, der mit Mauern umgeben ist und ich, da ich nicht über die Mauer sehe, annehmen würde, das dahinter nichts sein kann.


Ich glaube wir sagen eh immer alle das Gleiche. Hermeneutisch tut sich da doch nix.


----------



## aph (9. März 2006)

crackajack am 09.03.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> meinereiner schließt aber unendlich als Zeitpunkt aus und daher kommt er automatisch zu endlich bei all seinen Argumentationen.
> Wenn etwas unendlich ist, muss man imo jedoch mit einem unendlichen Zeitpunkt rangehen, damit man prüfen kann ob es unendlich ist?



So sehe ich das auch. Vielleicht sollte meinereiner mal ne Definition formulieren, was seinermeinung nach "unendlich" bedeutet.

Dein Wiki-Link ist interessant:

_2. Stadium: 	Vorverständnis wird erweitert und korrigiert_

Daran mangelt's derzeit noch.


----------



## Trickmaster (9. März 2006)

ich weiß nicht von was ihr redet, doch ich will mal wieder was posten. hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit eurer sache zutun:

Es gibt eine große Ausrede für die Entstehung des Weltalls: *Dunkle Materie*. Auf sie basiert das ganze Weltall. Trotzdem ist ihre Exsistenz nicht einmal zum Teil bewiesen. Würde man die Exsistenz abstreiten, wären fast alle Gesetze für das Universum Müll.
Zudem muss noch erwähnt werden, dass sich noch kein Astronom bzw. Astrophysiker gewagt hat die Rotverschiebung verstärkt zu untersuchen.
Nach Einstein krümmt jedes (massereiche) Objekt die Raumzeit wodurch doch logischerweise, die bei uns angekommende Rotverschiebung verfälscht bis aufs letzte sein muss (durch schwarze Löcher, Überriesen und Riesen, Planeten, Quasare, die angenommene dunkle Materie, Galaxiehaufen, Superhaufen und Galaxien). Genau dasselbe gilt auch für das Licht:
Nehmen wir mal an, ich hab ne Taschelampe und lass sie in die Weiten des Universums leuchten, dann wird  das Licht zuerst: 
-von der Masse der Erde abgebremst
-dann von der Masse des Sonnensystems
-danach von der Masse der Milchstraße
-dann von dem Galaxiehaufen
 und zuletzt vom Universum

Das heißt, dass das Licht sich viel schneller bewegt als die angenommenen 300.000 km/s. Das heißt, dass von uns aus gesehen sich die weiterentfernteren Himmelskörper um das millionenfache langsamer bewegen, als sie sich in echt bewegen. Doch darum geht es nicht. Ich will damit sagen, dass es völlig unmöglich ist das Alter des Universums zuschätzen. Für mich als Hobbyastronom und Christ ist für mich die Urknalltheorie und alles was davon abhängt eh nur eine "Ausrede der Atheisten"

So und nun will ich einfüralle mal beweisen das die Evolutionstheorie keine Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Bibel haben. Der Vatikan ist einfach nur das letzte, wenn es um die Beantwortung dieser Frage geht. Ihr einziges  Argument widerspricht zwar der Bibel nicht, ignoriert aber fast das ganze Buch Genesis
(zudem sollte ich erwähnenen das die Bibel eigentlich 5000 Jahre alt ist und nicht die sog. 3000 Jahre). 
1. "Ein jedes nach seiner Art" und nicht "ein jedes nach einem Ursprung" *1:0*
2."Da ward aus Abend und Morgen der vierte Tag. 
20Und Gott sprach: Es wimmle das Wasser von lebendigem Getier, und Vögel sollen fliegen auf Erden unter der Feste des Himmels. 21Und Gott schuf große Walfische und alles Getier, das da lebt und webt, davon das Wasser wimmelt, ein jedes nach seiner Art, und alle gefiederten Vögel, einen jeden nach seiner Art. Und Gott sah, daß es gut war. a 22Und Gott segnete sie und sprach: Seid fruchtbar und mehret euch und erfüllet das Wasser im Meer, und die Vögel sollen sich mehren auf Erden.". Muss ich noch was sagen? Es ist eindeutig klar, dass nach der Evolutionstheorie fliegende Tiere vorher erst am land lebende Tiere gewesen sein mussten. Die am Land lebenden Tiere wurden aber erst einen Tag später erschaffen.* 2:0 *
3. Die Tage. es ist wohl eindeutig klar, dass man zu der Zeit wusste was ein Tag und ein Jahr sind. Zudem ist die Bibel in Sachen Zeit lückenlos, weswegen man von Adam an bisjetzt 7000 Jahre zählt.* 3:0*
4. "Und Gott schuf den Menschen zu seinem Bilde, bzum Bilde Gottes schuf er ihn; und cschuf sie als Mann und Weib." Dieser Teil hat man natürlich falsch verstanden:
 "Zugleich betont der Papst jedoch, der Mensch sei gemäß der Offenbarung nach dem Bild Gottes geschaffen worden, und dies sei »eine der Achsen des christlichen Denkens«. Das Zweite Vatikanische Konzil habe daran erinnert, dass der Mensch das einzige Wesen sei, das Gott um seiner selbst willen gewollt habe. »Wenn der menschliche Körper seinen Ursprung in der lebenden Materie hat, die vor ihm existierte, dann ist doch seine Seele unmittelbar von Gott geschaffen«, schreibt der Papst, indem er die Enzyklika von Pius XII. zitierte"http://www.willighp.de/evo/creationism/evokritik05.php?PHPSESSID=71982945e3492a9856d1466b18ac6bf1* (3:1???)*
richtig ist: Was Gott mit diesem Satz gemeint eigentlich hat war der Charakter des Menschen: Mitleid, Hass, Eifersucht zuempfinden. Die Dinge, die uns von Tieren unterscheiden.  *4:0 !!*
5. "Am Anfang war das Wort"
Es wäre doch merkwürdig, wenn man als Gott einfach nur hier und da in der Evolution rumfummeln würde um am Ende, das perfekte Lebewesen zuerschaffen. Viel wahrscheinlich ist, dass er alles aufeinmal erschafft. Nach vielen Büchern über Gott ist man sich sicher, dass er der allmächtige schon während der Schöpfung gewusst hat, das Du z.B. das hier liest oder dass ich einen Urururururenkel haben werde. *5:0*
6. Der wichtigste Grund warum sich die Evolution nie mit der bibel vereinen lassen wird: *Der Sündenfall!!!!* er ist der eindeutige Beweis für die Unmöglichkeit, dass Gott und durch Evolution geschaffen hat. ich schau mir sehr gerne diese BBC-Dokus über Ur-Dinos, Dinos und Erben der Saurier an. 
-Nach vielen Knochen hatten einige Tiere Gebisse um andere Tiere zureißen
-im Sündenfall hat Adam von dem Baum der Erkenntnis von Gut und Böse 
 gegessen.
Doch nach der Evolutionstheorie herrschte Frieden bis der Mensch in Frucht aß(, was zudem von Gott gewollt war, was ich aber nicht jetzt erläutern will).
Lest euch das erste Kapitel selbst durch, dort steht, das alle Tiere auf der Erde Pflanzen, Früchte oder Erde essen sollten, der Mensch nur Früchte, warum kämpfen die armen Biester dann viele Milliarden jahre lang um ihr leben? oder war Adam eine Mikrobe bzw. "Urzeittier"?   "Und Gott sprach: Sehet da, ich habe euch gegeben alle Pflanzen, die Samen bringen, auf der ganzen Erde, und alle Bäume mit Früchten, die Samen bringen, zu eurer Speise. d 30Aber allen Tieren auf Erden und allen Vögeln unter dem Himmel und allem Gewürm, das auf Erden lebt, habe ich alles grüne Kraut zur Nahrung gegeben. Und es geschah so. e 31Und Gott sah an alles, was er gemacht hatte, und siehe, fes war sehr gut. Da ward aus Abend und Morgen der sechste Tag. "
*6:0*
7. Der allerletzte Grund dafür das der Papst und all die anderen die glauben, dass die Evolution sich mit der Bibel vereinigen lässt, falsch liegen: "zum Bilde Gottes schuf er ihn; und schuf sie als Mann und Weib"http://www.bibel-online.de/
Dadurch ist nun eindeutig bewiesen, dass nach der Bibel, der Mensch als ein ganz anderes Geschöpf erschaffen wurde und nicht durch Evolution. *7:0* eindeutiger Sieg für *Fundamentalisten*.

Ich hoffe ich hab keinen damit abgeschreckt oder schlimmstenfalls dazu verholfen nicht mehr an Gott zuglauben, trotzdem bin ich mir 100%ig sicher, dass die Bibel auch wissenschaftlich eine Granate ist. Allein aus dem ersten Kapitel weiß man, wie man gesund leben kann: Obst und Gemüse essen 

Für Darwin und den Vatikan hat Gott auch eine Antwort:
"Irrt euch nicht, Gott läßt sich nicht verspotten!
Denn was ein Mensch sät, das wird er auch ernten."
Galater 6,7

Ratet mal was mit den text gemeint sein könnte..


*P.S.*Ich fänd es wirklich nett, wenn ihr darauf antworten würdet, nur damit ich weiß, dass einer sich alle meine Äußerungen druchgelesen hat 
und ich missioniere nicht, falls jemand das von mir denkt.   

Trickmaster


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (9. März 2006)

Ich finde es gut  ,das du dir soviel mühe für deine Ausführungen gegeben hast  

Aber ich werde irgendwie nicht so wirklich schlau daraus ; ( vielleicht liegts da dran , dass ich müde bin ^^ )

Aber du hast mich auf eine Frage gebracht:
War/ist "Gott" ein Zwitter ?
Er schuf sie als sein Ebenbild zu Mann und Frau .
Ist jetzt der Mann sein Ebenbild oder die Frau ?


Um die allgemeine Verwirrtheit weiter anzustiften :
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Universum durch den Urknall entstanden und ist kollabiert.
Die Masse des gesamten Universums ist auf einen Punkt konzentriert
(oder so)
Dann gibts wieder einen "Urknall"

Und so geht das schon immer.

Also ist das Universum *unendlich*

Also der Kreislauf
Entstehung - Zusammenbruch - Enstehung  - Zusammenbruch ... usw
Es wurde also nie erschaffen sondern war schon immer da.

Und die Raumzeit ist nicht mit dem Urknall entstanden , sondern war auch schon immer da.
Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt:
Was heißt "schon immer"?

So jetzt hab ich mal wieder meine Meinung abgegeben.

Ich bau grade eine Menschen -
Zu 80 % bin ich schon fertig   


Spoiler



Badewanne voll Wasser


----------



## aph (10. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 09.03.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem muss noch erwähnt werden, dass sich noch kein Astronom bzw. Astrophysiker gewagt hat die Rotverschiebung verstärkt zu untersuchen.
> Nach Einstein krümmt jedes (massereiche) Objekt die Raumzeit wodurch doch logischerweise, die bei uns angekommende Rotverschiebung verfälscht bis aufs letzte sein muss (durch schwarze Löcher, Überriesen und Riesen, Planeten, Quasare, die angenommene dunkle Materie, Galaxiehaufen, Superhaufen und Galaxien). Genau dasselbe gilt auch für das Licht:
> Nehmen wir mal an, ich hab ne Taschelampe und lass sie in die Weiten des Universums leuchten, dann wird  das Licht zuerst:
> -von der Masse der Erde abgebremst
> ...



Zu deinen theologischen Ausführungen kann ich nichts sagen. Bin halt Atheist und kenne mich mit den verschiedenen Auslegungen der Bibel nicht aus.

Aber deine wissenschaftliche Argumentation ist wieder mal hanebüchen. Wieso behauptest du dreist, es "wage" kein Wissenschaftler sich mit der Rotverschiebung auseinanderzusetzen. Das tun und taten etliche Wissenschaftler, deine Behauptung ist ne glatte Lüge.

Zweitens: der größte Teil des Raumes ist leer, dort wird das Licht überhaupt nicht gebremst. Und selbst in der Atmosphäre ist es noch nah an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Die "wahre" Lichtgeschwindigkeit lässt sich aus den Brechungswinkeln und den Geschwindigkeiten ableiten, sie ist gesichert. Und keinesfalls schneller als 300.000 km/s wie du behauptest. Damit bricht auch der Rest deiner Argumentation zusammen.


----------



## Meinereiner (10. März 2006)

crackajack am 09.03.2006 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Trotzdem würde ich wegen deinem obigen Text P2 anzweiflen -> K1 falsch. Oder ist P2 auch fix?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Wo steht das? Ich kann deinem Einwand absolut nicht folgen.


----------



## Meinereiner (10. März 2006)

aph am 09.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein würde ich nicht. OO



Also bist du doch der Meinung, dass „p“ („es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sind“) falsch ist?



> Und nein, Kant hat nicht Recht, nur weil du das behauptest.



Und nein, Kant hat nicht nicht Recht, nur weil du das behauptest.  – Irgendwie bescheuert sowas, nicht wahr?



> Ich würde das Buch deswegen auch als unendlich vermuten können, weil genau das das Wesen des Wortes unendlich darstellt: Unendlich ist etwas, wenn es kein Ende hat. Dabei geht es nicht um eine zeitliche Beschränkung.



Du kannst die Zeitdimension aber nicht aus der Betrachtung streichen, den wir gehen ja davon aus, dass zu einem Zeitpunkt t ein erster Eintrag in unser Buch geschrieben wird und dann endlos (ohne Zeitbegrenzung) lange weitere hinzugefügt werden. Wir setzen hier ja nicht etwa voraus, dass _die Einträge_ in dem Buch unendlich viele sind, sondern wir setzen voraus, dass die Einträge _unendlich lange Zeit_ mehr werden.



> Unendlich bezeichnet daher grundsätzlich etwas, das _potentiell_ unendlich ist, was sich also als unendlich erweist, wenn man einen bestimmten Prozess mit unbegrenzter Zeitdauer fortsetzt.



Ich bin mit dir völlig einer Meinung, dass die Einträge in unserem Buch „_potentiell_ unendlich“ viele sind. Nur geht es mir ja nicht darum, wie viele die Einträge in unserem Buch _der Möglichkeit nach_ sind, sondern wie viele sie _der Wirklichkeit nach_, d.h. tatsächlich jemals sind. Die potentiell unendliche Anzahl der Einträge kommt ja einzig dadurch zustande, dass wir davon ausgehen, es würden _endlos_ lange weitere hinzugefügt. Ein Zeitpunkt jedoch ist auf eine ganz bestimmte Zeitstelle fixiert. Wollten wir bis zu einem Zeitpunkt t Einträge in unser Buch schreiben und hätten t schließlich erreicht, bräuchten wir nicht mehr weiterschreiben. Dieses Nicht-mehr-weiter-schreiben erfüllt jedoch nicht die für die unendliche Zahl der Einträge nötige Voraussetzung, dass wir endlos weiterschreiben. Darum gibt es keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in unserem Buch unendlich viele sind.

Wenn du bei eins beginnst zu zählen, wirst du, wann immer du aufhörst, erst endlich weit gezählt haben.



> Nach deiner Interpretation wäre nichts im Universum unendlich, weil wir bei jedem Ding keinen Zeitpunkt fänden, an dem es unendlich wäre.



Es wäre nichts jemals _tatsächlich_ unendlich; _potentiell_ unendlich könnte vieles sein.



			
				aph am 09.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> So sehe ich das auch. Vielleicht sollte meinereiner mal ne Definition formulieren, was seinermeinung nach "unendlich" bedeutet.



Wohl so etwas wie „ohne Ende“. In welche Schwierigkeiten man gerät, wenn man in Verbindung damit von einem erreichbaren Zeitpunkt, d.h. einem Endpunkt im Zeitverlauf redet, habe ich ja bereits mehrmals gezeigt. Ein unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt ist nun einmal ein Selbstwiderspruch und damit falsch. Aus diesem Grunde _muss_ ein unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt ausgeschlossen werden. Das, was mir hier zum Vorwurf gemacht wird, ist schlichtweg das, was der Fall ist. Da kann man gerne noch so viele Hypothesen „_wenn_ es einen unendlich lange Zeit entfernten gibt, dann...“ aufstellen: einen unendlich lange Zeit entfernten Zeitpunkt gibt es nun einmal nicht.



> _2. Stadium: Vorverständnis wird erweitert und korrigiert_
> 
> Daran mangelt's derzeit noch.



Darum machen wir das Ganze ja.


----------



## crackajack (10. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 09.03.2006 08:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo steht das? Ich kann deinem Einwand absolut nicht folgen. [/quote]
Vollführe ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehbare Gedankensprünge oder willst du es nicht vertstehen?

Wenn ? dann Entstehung von irgendwas.
Wenn irgendwas dann Entstehung des Universums.
Wenn Universum, dann Entstehung von Planeten.
Wenn Planeten, dann Entstehung von der Erde.
bliblablup Existenz des Menschen.

Damit P2 (Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann) gilt muss das obige Fragezeichen ein endliches Dingens sein.

Und sicher ist das eine riesige Theorie, da ja die gesamte Kausalitätskette beinhaltet ist. Aber nach deiner Aussagenlogik kann sie nicht endlich sein bzw. kann die Existenz der Menschheit nicht beginnen, weil schon Teile seiner Existenz immer schon da gewesen sein müssen.



			
				Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 09.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann nennen wir es halt einen unendlichen langen Zeitraum mit unendlich entfernten hypotethischem erreichbarem Zeitpunkt als Ende.


----------



## crackajack (10. März 2006)

bearbeiten aargh
da oben ist das gequote nicht ganz astrein


----------



## aph (10. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bist du doch der Meinung, dass „p“ („es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sind“) falsch ist?


Nein, ich bin der Meinung, dass man solch ein "p" durchaus zutreffend formulieren kann (je nach Sichtweise), dass es aber für unser Thema nicht zielführend ist, so zu formulieren, sondern dass es uns mehr um das potentiell Mögliche gehen sollte.



> Es wäre nichts jemals _tatsächlich_ unendlich; _potentiell_ unendlich könnte vieles sein.



Ok, wenn etwas auf Unendlichkeit untersucht wird, meint man damit also immer "potentiell unendlich", weil es gar keine andere Form von Unendlichkeit gibt?


----------



## drunkenmonkey (10. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 09.03.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Der wichtigste Grund warum sich die Evolution nie mit der bibel vereinen lassen wird: *Der Sündenfall!!!!* er ist der eindeutige Beweis für die Unmöglichkeit, dass Gott und durch Evolution geschaffen hat. ich schau mir sehr gerne diese BBC-Dokus über Ur-Dinos, Dinos und Erben der Saurier an.
> -Nach vielen Knochen hatten einige Tiere Gebisse um andere Tiere zureißen
> -im Sündenfall hat Adam von dem Baum der Erkenntnis von Gut und Böse
> gegessen.


Irgendwie verstehe ich dich nicht. Wenn du glaubst, die Erde existiere erst seit ein paar k Jahren, wie kannst du dann mit der Tatsache, dass unter Dinos und Co. auch Fleischfresser waren, irgendetwas belegen? Diese Tiere dürfte es für dich doch gar nicht gegeben haben.
Abgesehen davon sprechen deine anderen Punkte auch eher gegen die Bibel bzw. deine Interpretation davon, als gegen die Evolutionstheorie...


----------



## Trickmaster (10. März 2006)

aph am 10.03.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 09.03.2006 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja du hast Recht. ich habe die Sache falsch erklärt. ich meinte damit, dass für den Beobachter, dass Licht langsamer erscheint, was er natürlich nicht wahrnimmt bzw. nicht ein. Zudem gilt die Raumzeitkrümmung. Bei deutlichen Krümmungen scheinst du zwar recht zu haben, aber was íst wenn das ganze Universum nur aus Krümmungen besteht, was seine Unendlichkeit für unsere Dimension erklären würde.
"Durch die Entdeckungen in Zusammenhang mit der Relativitätstheorie musste der newtonsche, absolute Zeitbegriff aufgegeben werden. So beurteilen Beobachter, die sich relativ zueinander bewegen, zeitliche Abläufe unterschiedlich. Das betrifft sowohl die Gleichzeitigkeit von Ereignissen, die an verschiedenen Orten stattfinden, als auch die Geschwindigkeit des zeitlichen Ablaufs. Da kein absolut ruhendes Koordinatensystem definierbar ist, gibt die Frage, welcher Beobachter die Situation korrekt beurteilt, keinen Sinn. Man ordnet daher jedem Beobachter seine so genannte Eigenzeit zu. Ferner beeinflusst die Anwesenheit von Massen den Ablauf der Zeit, so dass diese an verschiedenen Orten im Gravitationsfeld unterschiedlich schnell verstreicht. Damit ist Newtons Annahme, die Zeit verfließe ohne Bezug auf äußere Gegenstände, nicht mehr haltbar."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeit´

Zudem sind wie gesagt fast alle Gestze des Universums von der dunklen Materie abhängig. Zur sichtbaren dunklen Materie gehören Planeten, braune Sterne, Neutronensterne, also alle Objekte, die kein Licht erzeugen. Doch das ist nur ein ganz kleiner Teil. Die restliche dunkle Materie ist kaum entdeckt und nur vermutet. Neutrinos, Photinas und Co. sind bis jetzt nur in den Köpfen der Wissenschaftler und noch gar keine Tatsache. allein Antimaterie 50% der Weltalls ist eine bekannte Materie. allerdings mit einem Nachteil:
"Trotzdem zeigen alle bisherigen Beobachtungen im Kosmos nur eine Form, willkürlich Materie genannt. Dieses offensichtliche Ungleichgewicht ist eines der großen Rätsel der Elementarteilchenphysik und Kosmologie; es wird vermutet, dass erst vereinheitlichende Theorien (beispielsweise Stringtheorie, M-Theorie, Supersymmetrie) diese ungleiche Verteilung zufriedenstellend erklären werden."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimaterie
Zudem ist im Umkreis von 1 Milliarden Lichtjahren sehr wenig Antimaterie zufinden.
Doch da wir am Rand eines Spiralarmes der Milchstraße wohnen müsste hier reichlich dunkle Materie vorhanden sein, die man auch messen könnte. Das trifft aber nicht zu, wodurch das zweite keplersche Gesetz in Kraft geraten müsste:
"Die Konstanz der Flächengeschwindigkeit besagt nun, dass die vom Zeiger überstrichene Fläche des elliptischen Zifferblattes für alle gleich langen Zeitabschnitte gleich groß ist. Ein Planet bewegt sich also schneller, wenn er sich nahe an der Sonne befindet, und umso langsamer, je weiter er von der Sonne entfernt ist."http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keplersche_Gesetze
Die Regel gilt für alle Objekte die eine Umkreisen. Würde sich am Äquator die Erde schneller bewegen als am Nord- oder Südpol, würde dort eine leichtere Schwerkraft herrschen schlimmstenfalls alle in diesem Gebiet wegschweben. Genau daselbe gilt auch für die Milchstraße. Allein das sie flach ist wäre nicht möglich. Alle Sterne müssten sich wie eine kugelförmig um das Zentrum bewegen.
Wenn unser Sonnensystem also die Milchstraße zweimal umrundet, hätte sie logischerweise keine Spiralarme mehr, da es unmöglich ist, dass alle Sterne sich mit der selben Geschwindigkeit um das Zentrum bewegen . In der Praxis hätten wir sogar schon längst die Milchstraße verlassen, falls die Sonne sich genauso schnell um das Zentrum dreht wie die Sonnen in der Nähe des Zentrums, oder wir müssten uns immer schneller auf das Zentrum zubewegen, wenn wir uns zu langsam bewegen würden. Und das trifft ja auch auf unsere Galaxie zu. Trotzdem müssten wir uns jetzt nach 4 Milliarden Jahren, viel näher am Zentrum befinden und die Spiralarme müssten viel steiler sein. Doch auch dazu hat die Astronomie ein "Vermutung" (Ausrede). Man nimmt an das die Spiralarme nicht aus Materie bestehen können. Doch belasse ich es mal auf die Theorie der Astronomen. Durch sie müsste das Ende des Universums so aussehen:
-alle Schwarzen Löcher im Mittelpunkt der Galaxien verschlingen die Sterne, wodurch überall Dunkelheit herrscht
-das Universum vergrößert sich bis in die Ewigkeit, da man herausgefunden hat, dass das Universum zu wenig Materie hat , damit ein Big Crunch geschieht

Doch ich kenn mich auch nicht ganz mit Astrophysik aus, wodurch all das was ich hier schreibe ebenso falsch sein kann.  

Deswegen werd ich lieber nicht mehr so oft etwas über Astronomie und Physik posten.


----------



## Trickmaster (10. März 2006)

drunkenmonkey am 10.03.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 09.03.2006 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer hat jemals gesagt, dass es Dinos und Co. nie gegeben hat?
Nach der Bibel, wurden sie von Gott nicht auf die Arche gelassen, da sie seiner Meinung nach für den Menschen eine zu große Gefahr darstellten. Gäbe noch all die Urzeittiere, wäre die Weltbevölkerung nicht so groß wie sie heute ist. Die Legenden über Drachen lassen auch darauf schließen, dass Menschen besonders Sauriern begegnet sind. Eine Lüge oder märchen hätte sich zu der Zeit nicht so schnell ausbreiten können, weswegen die Geschichten über Drachen vielen ein Rätsel ist. Das sie mit Komodorwaranen verwechselt wurden kann nicht möglich sein, da diese nie in Deutschland gelebt haben. Auch die Theorie, dass jemand Knochen von ihnen gefunden hätte gilt vielleicht nur für Ausnahmen, da diese tief in der Erde vergraben sind. Zudem gibt es die unglaubliche Fußspur eines Menschen um den Fußspuren eines Dinosauriers, was die Wissenschaft nicht klären kann.


----------



## Peter23 (10. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 10.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 10.03.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es steht nicht in der Bibel, dass die Dinosaurier nicht mit auf die Arche durften. Wenn doch sag mir mal die Stelle.

Du glaubst allso, das Dinosaurier und Menschen gleichzeitig gelebt haben?

Unglaublich, wie die Vernunft in den letzten jahren zurückgedrängt wurde.

Und Isoterik,  Sektentum, blinder glaube, unwissenheit, und wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit um sich greifen.


----------



## drunkenmonkey (10. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 10.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> drunkenmonkey am 10.03.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Tatsache, dass sie vor ~65 mio Jahren ausgestorben sind, was nach deiner Rechnung weit vor der Entsehung der Welt war.


> Nach der Bibel, wurden sie von Gott nicht auf die Arche gelassen, da sie seiner Meinung nach für den Menschen eine zu große Gefahr darstellten.


Also _die_ Bibelstelle würde mich jetzt doch mal interessieren. Wo in der Bibel steht das bitte?
Gäbe noch all die Urzeittiere, wäre die Weltbevölkerung nicht so groß wie sie heute ist. Die Legenden über Drachen lassen auch darauf schließen, dass Menschen besonders Sauriern begegnet sind. Eine Lüge oder märchen hätte sich zu der Zeit nicht so schnell ausbreiten können,  [/quote]
Es gibt wenige Dinge, die sich so schnell verbreiten können wie Lügen...


----------



## Meinereiner (10. März 2006)

crackajack am 10.03.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [Viele Prämissen und eine Konklusion]



So hab ich das gern 



> Und sicher ist das eine riesige Theorie, da ja die gesamte Kausalitätskette beinhaltet ist. Aber nach deiner Aussagenlogik kann sie nicht endlich sein bzw. kann die Existenz der Menschheit nicht beginnen, *weil schon Teile seiner Existenz immer schon da gewesen sein müssen*.



Ich nehme mal an, du hast – bewusst oder unbewusst – folgend geschlussfolgert: Wenn Mensch, dann auch seine Bestandteile (Atome usw.). Daraus folgt: Wenn seine Bestandteile, dann auch Mensch (anders kann ich mir den von mir hervorgehobenen Satz in deinem Zitat nicht erklären).

Dieser Schluss ist aber leider nicht gültig. Aus „wenn p, dann q“ folgt nicht „wenn q, dann p“. Das kann man sich an einem einfachen Beispiel deutlich machen:

„Wenn es ein Rad ist, dann ist es rund.“ Aber daraus folgt doch nicht die Umkehrung „wenn es rund ist, dann ist es ein Rad.“ Wenn etwas rund ist, könnte es ja auch ein Ball, eine Kugel, ein Kreis etc. sein.

Etwas anschaulicher:

Du schreibst, weil Teile des Menschen immer schon da gewesen wären, wäre auch der Mensch schon immer da gewesen. Das ist natürlich Unsinn. So besteht ein Backsteinhaus ja auch aus einer Vielzahl von Backsteinen, doch wenn du einen Haufen Backsteine siehst, sagst du doch nicht: „Hey schau, dort ist ein Haus!“ Was den Backsteinen noch fehlt, um ein Haus zu sein, ist ihre entsprechende Anordnung. Genauso machen die Bestandteile des Menschen noch lange keinen Menschen aus, denn was ihnen fehlt, ist eben die entsprechende Zusammensetzung.



> Dann nennen wir es halt einen unendlichen langen Zeitraum mit unendlich entfernten hypotethischem erreichbarem Zeitpunkt als Ende.



Na das hilft uns doch nun überhaupt nicht weiter. Ganz hypothetisch gesehen besitze ich die Fähigkeit, zu fliegen, Laserstrahlen aus den Augen zu schießen und zu beweisen, dass die Erde pyramidenförmig ist. Daraus kannst du doch aber nicht schließen, dass ich diese Fähigkeiten tatsächlich besitze.


----------



## Meinereiner (10. März 2006)

aph am 10.03.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich bin der Meinung, dass man solch ein "p" durchaus zutreffend formulieren kann (je nach Sichtweise), dass es aber für unser Thema nicht zielführend ist, so zu formulieren, sondern dass es uns mehr um das potentiell Mögliche gehen sollte.



Warum um das potentiell Mögliche? Wenn man sich die Frage stellt, ob es grüne Schwäne gäbe, beantwortet man diese Frage doch auch nicht mit „ja, es gibt grüne Schwäne“, weil es ja möglich ist, dass es sie gibt. Ob etwas nur möglich oder ob es wirklich ist, sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Fragestellungen. Meine Frage gilt der Wirklichkeit; in betreff der Möglichkeit sind wir uns ja einig.



> Ok, wenn etwas auf Unendlichkeit untersucht wird, meint man damit also immer "potentiell unendlich", weil es gar keine andere Form von Unendlichkeit gibt?



Ähm, nein. Wenn wir den Graphen der Funktion x=y auf Unendlichkeit untersuchen, so können wir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass er unendlich lang ist. Zu dieser Sicherheit gelangen wir aber nicht, weil wir den Graphen etwa in Gedanken oder auf Papier nachzeichnen und dann schauen, ob er wohl Enden habe oder nicht, sondern weil wir aufgrund mathematischer Axiome und Rechenregeln ausrechnen (bzw. bereits intuitiv einsehen), dass der Graph der fraglichen Funktion unendlich lang sein muss.

Was wäre aber, wenn wir den Graphen tatsächlich ganz konkret zeichnen wollten? Würden wir jemals den Stift beiseite legen können mit der Gewissheit, der Graph sei vollständig, d.h. unendlich lang? – Natürlich nicht, denn wann immer wir aufhörten, den Graphen weiter zu zeichnen, hätten wir erst eine endlich lange Strecke zurückgelegt. _Der Möglichkeit nach_ ist der Graph, den wir zeichnen, irgendwann einmal unendlich lang, aber _in Wirklichkeit_ wird er es niemals sein.

Genauso verhält es sich mit dem unendlich langen Hinzufügen von Beiträgen in unser Buch. _Der Möglichkeit nach_ ist die Zahl der Einträge unendlich, aber _tatsächlich_ wird sie es niemals sein.

Insofern war meine vorige Bemerkung zum Thema noch nicht eindeutig genug.


----------



## Trickmaster (11. März 2006)

Peter23 am 10.03.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 10.03.2006 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das musst du Atheist zu *MIR* sagen. Die Wissenschaft ändert sich ständig und du scheinst dir absolut sicher zusein. Nur so viel: IHR SEID NICHT IN DER MEHRHEIT. Und diese Tatsache wird ewig bestehen. Ihr Atheisten wollt es einfach nicht wahr haben. Ihr meint ihr seid eure eigenen Götter, jedes Tier irgendwann mal ausstirbt und das die ganze Weltgeschichte mit als seinen schrecklichen Kriegen, Teil der menschlichen Natur ist. Euch glaubt man doch als letztes weil ihr einfach durch die Zeit lebt ohne Sinn ohne Grund. Ihr glaubt alles was im internet und im Fernsehen unter Evolution, Zufall und Chaos-theorie zufinden ist, begründet das Verhalten des Universums mit unbekannten Teilchen, wie Photina, Neutrino oder Supersymmetrie, wisst noch nicht mal was die Schwerkraft ist und nemmt an zuwissen, was vor angeblich etlichen Milliarden Jahren passiert wäre. Was soll ich denn noch dazu sagen? Außer das Sektentum, blinder Glaube, unwissenheit und lügen auf euch zutreffen.
*"MAN SIEHT NUR MIT DEM HERZEN GUT;DAS WESENTLICHE IST FÜR DIE AUGEN UNSICHTBAR!" ..schrieb Antoine de Saint-Exupéry.

Ist es wirklich so,daß das Wesentliche für die Augen unsichtbar ist?!Ist es wirklich so,daß dem bloßen Blick der Augen so viel verborgen bleibt?Ist es wirklich so,daß man nur mit dem Herzen die wesentlichen Dinge erfassen kann?

Das Wesentliche ist für die Augen tatsächlich unsichtbar,und ist auch nur für die zu sehen,die mit dem Herzen sehen,denn wer mit dem Verstand sehen will,der dringt höchstens an die Oberfläche und nicht weiter.
Aber die,die mit dem Herzen sehen können,die dringen oft bis in die tiefsten Winkel des Verborgenen,und werden erfüllt von dem,was sie dort vor finden,was den anderen verborgen bleibt!*
Deswegen werdet ihr wahrscheinlich nie verstehen, warum die Mehrheit an so etwas glaubt.

(An) Wen soll ich mehr galuben? Gott oder den Menschen, den Gott geschaffen hat????


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 11.03.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wem soll ich mehr glauben? Gott Der Bildungselite und klügsten Köpfen der Menschheit  oder den Menschen, den die Gott geschaffen haben????


----------



## Trickmaster (11. März 2006)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 09.03.2006 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gut  ,das du dir soviel mühe für deine Ausführungen gegeben hast
> 
> Aber ich werde irgendwie nicht so wirklich schlau daraus ; ( vielleicht liegts da dran , dass ich müde bin ^^ )
> 
> ...


Du hast das wichtige *und* ausgelassen.
"27Und Gott schuf den Menschen zu seinem Bilde, bzum Bilde Gottes schuf er ihn; und cschuf sie als Mann und Weib."
Dieses kleine ist der Beweis dafür das mit den Ebenbild nur der Charakter, das typisch menschliche Verhalten gemeint war (anstatt *Bilde* setzt man einfach nur (*sein)* *verhalten* ein.
Das heißt, Gott ist weder männlich noch weiblich noch zwitter. Man soll sich eh darüber keine Gedanken machen, sagt Gott in ersten seiner Gebote.



> Um die allgemeine Verwirrtheit weiter anzustiften :
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Universum durch den Urknall entstanden und ist kollabiert.
> Die Masse des gesamten Universums ist auf einen Punkt konzentriert
> (oder so)
> ...


Doch davon abgesehen trifft deine Theorie nicht ein, da sich das Universum in alle Ewigkeit expandieren soll und keiner weiß warum. An dunkler Materie kann es nicht liegen, denn sie gibt es nicht.
http://www.raumfahrer.net/astronomie/kosmologie/darkenergy.shtml
Man wird es eh erst spätestens in 100 Milliarden jahren herausfinden können.


----------



## Trickmaster (11. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 11.03.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 11.03.2006 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Wem soll ich mehr glauben? Gott Der Bildungselite und klügsten Köpfen der Menschheit  oder den Menschen, den die Gott geschaffen haben????


Von dir *Solidus_Dave* halte ich eh nichts o.k.? Ich les mir viel lieber professionelere Witze durch als deine Vorstellung von einer Bildungselite. Ja, Bildungselite der reichen Idioten, die ihr Geld dadurch verdienen Menschen aufs Ohr zuhauen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 11.03.2006 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.03.2006 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist mir doch egal was du von mir hältst  (und für die Diskussionen auch nicht wichtig, hilft aber wohl jedem Leser dieses Threads DICH einzuschätzen)
ich sehe nur, dass du (trotz mehrmaliger Hinweise zu deiner Art der "Diskussion") wieder unkonstruktiv durch diesen Thread polterst.

Und das oben war auch kein Witz, Gott (besser gesagt Götter, gab und gibt ja nicht nur Christen..) ist wie andere Fabelwesen auch (und von mir aus auch alle wissenschaftlichen Theorien) eine Erfindung von Menschen. Das eine beruht auf Forschungen, Wissenserweiterung, Experimenten, Funden usw. und das andere ... nun ja, da müsste man z.B. Schriftsteller und Psychologen fragen...
Begriffe wie Grausamkeit, Liebe etc. existieren btw auch nur durch den Menschen.

Bildungselite klingt vielleicht überzogen, damit meine ich aber nur, dass ich die Arbeit eines Wissenschaftlers höher schätze als die Fantasien/Philosophischen Überlegungen von Menschen (noch vorsichtig ausgedrückt) - und wenn du meinst gebildet sind nur alle Reichen... naja.

Aber Moment... reiche Menschen .... Geld durch das Belügen anderer ... sind/waren das nicht viele der Religionen/Sekten (Bzw. ihre Führer) :-o


----------



## Trickmaster (12. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 11.03.2006 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 11.03.2006 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da äußert man sich zum Atheismus genauso wie ihr zum Christentum und wird direkt als Teufel abgestempelt. Ich finde solche wie du habt nichts mit dem Christentum und der Bibel am Hut und sollten auch nicht bei solchen Themen mitreden. Ich war schon von Anfang an dafür dass der Thread geschlossen wird, da es ja nur *wenigen* hier von uns etwas gebracht hat. Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 12.03.2006 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da äußert man sich zum Atheismus genauso wie ihr zum Christentum und wird direkt als Teufel abgestempelt. Ich finde solche wie du habt nichts mit dem Christentum und der Bibel am Hut und sollten auch nicht bei solchen Themen mitreden. Ich war schon von Anfang an dafür dass der Thread geschlossen wird, da es ja nur *wenigen* hier von uns etwas gebracht hat. Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür.



Wie können Atheisten dich als Teufel abstempeln :>

Aha, du verbietest (!) mir  weil ich nicht an das Christentum glaube, das Recht bei diesem Thema mitreden zu dürfen .... Moment was war das Thema....
ach stimmt ja, wie rechte bibeltreue Christen bei der Wissenschaft und der Bildung der Kinder mitreden/mitBESTIMMEN wollen, obwohl sie KEINE Ahnung von irgend etwas haben.
Mir war außerdem nicht bewusst, dass du z.B. Physik- oder Biologiestudent bist und ja so gut beide Seiten kennst...
Ich dagegen bin sogar Sohn eines evangelischen Pfarrers und würde behaupten, doch ein oder zwei Dinge über Christen und die Bibel zu wissen.
(-Zum Spaß rechtfertige ich mal, warum ich hier schreiben darf-).

Den Thread schließen? Hältst du die ganzen "Gotteslästerungen" und realistischere Alternativen nicht aus? Das erinnert mich nun an den anderen Gott-Thread, in dem ein Bibel-wörtlich-Nehmer (btw. seid IHR sicher nicht in der Mehrheit, im Gegenteil. Was aber egal ist, denn ich glaube sicher nicht an wer-lauter-und-öfter-schreit-hat-Recht), der gegen die Wissenschaft wetterte, weil er es nicht hören will, wie z.B. "Engelssichtungen" (Gehirn) zu Stande kommen können - sprich ihr wollt überhaupt nicht die Wahrheit wissen, wenn sie für euch unbequem ist. Somit macht nur eure Position eine Diskussion unnötig, da man genauso gut mit einer Wand reden kann.
Wenn gleich diese nicht versucht persönlich zu werden und sich selbst kaputt redet. Auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass ihr bei diesen Themen schnell emotional werden und nicht sachlich bleiben könnt - schließlich hängt ja euer Lebensinhalt daran und euch solche Diskussionen härter treffen und im Gegenzug Atheisten zu Bibelbeweisen etc. nur schmunzeln(/weinen) können.


----------



## mercury123 (12. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie können Atheisten dich als Teufel abstempeln :>
> 
> Aha, du verbietest (!) mir  weil ich nicht an das Christentum glaube, das Recht bei diesem Thema mitreden zu dürfen .... Moment was war das Thema....
> ach stimmt ja, wie rechte bibeltreue Christen bei der Wissenschaft und der Bildung der Kinder mitreden/mitBESTIMMEN wollen, obwohl sie KEINE Ahnung von irgend etwas haben.



Grmbl, was soll denn das? :-o 
Wieso weisst du plötzlich, dass Millionen von Menschen von nichts eine Ahnung haben ? Das hört sich jetzt schon ein wenig gemein und vorallem ungerechtfertigt an.


----------



## Trickmaster (12. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 12.03.2006 00:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist es egal, wie deine Meinung zu Gott ist. Nur ich weiß nicht wie du meiner meinung nach vor Gott rechtfertigen solltest falls es ihn für dich plötzlich doch gibt  
Die Evolution ist bestimmt keine Bedrohung für wahre Christen, weswegen ich mir keine Sorgen darum machen sollte. Außerdem wird man nicht als Evangele, Kathole oder was auch immer geboren, weswegn es mir egal ist, was oder wer dein Vater ist. Ich urteile nicht über etwas bevor ich es nicht 100%ig kenne. ich glaub halt nicht daran, dass alles durch irgendein Chaos entstanden ist. Was ist daran so schlimm lieber Atheist? An USA sollte sich die Welt eh kein beispiel nehmen. Ich bin dafür, dass in Amerika Evolution gelehrt wird, dann hat nämlich jeder die freie Wahl und kann selbst herausfinden was das eigentlich für ein Unisinn ist. 

"MAN SIEHT NUR MIT DEM HERZEN GUT;DAS WESENTLICHE IST FÜR DIE AUGEN UNSICHTBAR!" ..schrieb Antoine de Saint-Exupéry.

http://www.dasgeheimnis.de/web/evolution.htm
Druck dir diese Seite aus und sag mir was du davon hälst.

"Die Bibel berichtet davon, dass Gott unsere Erde neu machen wird. Zwar wird heute noch teilweise gelehrt, dass alles Leben sich auf unserer Erde durch Zufall entwickelt haben soll, doch gerade die Wissenschaft ist es auch, die genau diese Theorie sehr in Frage stellt"

Wer sich diese Seite nicht einmal durchgelesen hat sollte kein Argument mehr gegenüber Christen stellen. Entweder ist die Bibel wahr oder sie ist das am besten durchdachte System der Menschheit, was auf Grund ihres Alters aber recht merkwürdig wäre.


----------



## Peter23 (12. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 12.03.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2006 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Diese Seite ist ein erbärmlicher Versuch, Wissenschaft mit Wissenschaft zu wiederlegen.


----------



## HobbitMeister (12. März 2006)

Es wäre vermessen zu glauben die heutigen wissenschaftlichen Theorien würden der Wahrheit entsprechen. 
Allerdings ist es noch ausgesprochen selten (ich weiß jetzt keinen Fall) vorgekommen, dass bereits widerlegte Theorien sich als wahr erwiesen haben. 
So sind viele Dinge in der Bibel und von unzähligen anderen religiösen Weltvorstellungen widerlegt und werden sich kaum als wahr herausstellen.

Ich könnte mir zB vorstellen, dass das Universum eine Art Bewusstsein hat oder es Paralleldimensionen mit diversen "Wesen" gibt, aber einen biblischen Gott...das könnte der allmächtige Vater doch nicht verlangen, dass wir das glauben


----------



## Peter23 (13. März 2006)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Gott, müsste man erst mal klären, wass die einzelnen unter Gott verstehen.

Die Vorstellung reicht von einem alten Mann mit Bart, der auf einer Wolke im Himmel sitzt, umgeben von Engel mit Harfen bis zu der Vorstellung, dass Gott die Kraft hinter den Dingen ist, die wir (noch) nicht erklären können.

Beim ersten stimme ich nicht zu. Mit der zweiten Definition könnte ich mich anfreunden.


----------



## mercury123 (13. März 2006)

Peter23 am 13.03.2006 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Gott, müsste man erst mal klären, wass die einzelnen unter Gott verstehen.
> 
> Die Vorstellung reicht von einem alten Mann mit Bart, der auf einer Wolke im Himmel sitzt, umgeben von Engel mit Harfen bis zu der Vorstellung, dass Gott die Kraft hinter den Dingen ist, die wir (noch) nicht erklären können.
> 
> Beim ersten stimme ich nicht zu. Mit der zweiten Definition könnte ich mich anfreunden.



Mit erstem freundet sich generell niemand an, der nur noch ein Fünckchen
Ernsthaftigkeit bewahrt hat.   
Auch zweitens finde ich eher dürftig, da wir diese Kräfte in ein paar Jahrzehnten (vermutlich) erklären können und sich dein Gott in Rationalität auflösen wird.


----------



## crackajack (13. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 10.03.2006 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jup


> Dieser Schluss ist aber leider nicht gültig.
> „Wenn es ein Rad ist, dann ist es rund.“ Aber daraus folgt doch nicht die Umkehrung „wenn es rund ist, dann ist es ein Rad.“ Wenn etwas rund ist, könnte es ja auch ein Ball, eine Kugel, ein Kreis etc. sein.


Aber wenn es rund ist, dann muss es eines von den genannten Dingen sein....

Das ist ja eig. was anderes wie mein Beispiel mit dem Menschen.
Ich sage das aus Materie "andere" (bzw. gleiche) Materie wird und nicht das diese Materie als Einheit immer die gleichen Eigenschaften hat.

Man erkennt _später_, was aus Wassersoffatom Herbert, Wassersoffatom Hubert oder Wassersoffatom Susi wird.
Wenn ich nur eine Möglichkeit als tatsächlich möglich erachte (du scheinst meine Aussage ja einige Seiten zuvor verstanden zu haben), dann ist Herbert jetzt Wasser in einem Fluss, Hubert ist Blut im Menschen und Susi ist eine Wolke. Vorher waren alle drei nur ein ?/ irgendwas.
Herbert und Susi sind momentan kein Mensch, können später aber ein Teil von einem werden. Hubert ist momentan ein Teil von einem Menschen, kann später aber wieder ganz was anderes werden.


> Etwas anschaulicher:
> 
> Du schreibst, weil Teile des Menschen immer schon da gewesen wären, wäre auch der Mensch schon immer da gewesen. Das ist natürlich Unsinn. So besteht ein Backsteinhaus ja auch aus einer Vielzahl von Backsteinen, doch wenn du einen Haufen Backsteine siehst, sagst du doch nicht: „Hey schau, dort ist ein Haus!“ Was den Backsteinen noch fehlt, um ein Haus zu sein, ist ihre entsprechende Anordnung. Genauso machen die Bestandteile des Menschen noch lange keinen Menschen aus, denn was ihnen fehlt, ist eben die entsprechende Zusammensetzung.


also ich sehe das Haus/ Ruine/ Bauschutt usw.  (Möglichkeit als zukünftige propositionale Modalität)


> > Dann nennen wir es halt einen unendlichen langen Zeitraum mit unendlich entfernten hypotethischem erreichbarem Zeitpunkt als Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> Na das hilft uns doch nun überhaupt nicht weiter. Ganz hypothetisch gesehen besitze ich die Fähigkeit, zu fliegen, Laserstrahlen aus den Augen zu schießen und zu beweisen, dass die Erde pyramidenförmig ist. Daraus kannst du doch aber nicht schließen, dass ich diese Fähigkeiten tatsächlich besitze.


Das hilft sehr wohl weiter, das wäre die richtige Einstellung.
Um zu prüfen ob du fliegen kannst, Laserstrahlen schießen kannst usw. muss man diese Dinge in den Kreis des Möglichen (reale Modalität) einschließen um sie erst später auszuschließen (propositionale Modalität) und nicht von Haus aus sagen, dass sie unmöglich wären.



			
				Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre aber, wenn wir den Graphen tatsächlich ganz konkret zeichnen wollten? Würden wir jemals den Stift beiseite legen können mit der Gewissheit, der Graph sei vollständig, d.h. unendlich lang? – Natürlich nicht, denn wann immer wir aufhörten, den Graphen weiter zu zeichnen, hätten wir erst eine endlich lange Strecke zurückgelegt. _Der Möglichkeit nach_ ist der Graph, den wir zeichnen, irgendwann einmal unendlich lang, aber _in Wirklichkeit_ wird er es niemals sein.


Und wieso willst du aufhören den Graphen zu zeichnen?
Wir wollen doch nachsehen ob die Kausalität (der Graph) unendlich ist oder endlich.
Wenn die Kausalkette endlich ist, kannst du bei seinem Ende aufhören, wenn sie unendlich ist, gibt es kein aufhören.



			
				Peter23 am 13.03.2006 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Gott, müsste man erst mal klären, wass die einzelnen unter Gott verstehen.
> 
> Die Vorstellung reicht von einem alten Mann mit Bart, der auf einer Wolke im Himmel sitzt, umgeben von Engel mit Harfen bis zu der Vorstellung, dass Gott die Kraft hinter den Dingen ist, die wir (noch) nicht erklären können.
> 
> Beim ersten stimme ich nicht zu. Mit der zweiten Definition könnte ich mich anfreunden.


Wie? Gott ist nicht Alanis Morissette?


----------



## Meinereiner (13. März 2006)

crackajack am 13.03.2006 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn es rund ist, dann muss es eines von den genannten Dingen sein....



Der Schluss „wenn p, dann q, also wenn q, dann p“ ist erfüllbar. D.h. es gibt Fälle, in denen dieser Schluss wahr ist und es gibt Fälle, in denen er falsch ist. Diese Erkenntnis hilft uns aber freilich kein Stückchen weiter. Auch die Behauptung, die Kausalkette sei, wenn vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht, endlich, ist entweder wahr oder falsch; da müssen wir nicht erst groß eine Argumentation drum herum aufstellen.



> Man erkennt später, was aus Wassersoffatom Herbert, Wassersoffatom Hubert oder Wassersoffatom Susi wird.
> Wenn ich nur eine Möglichkeit als tatsächlich möglich erachte (du scheinst meine Aussage ja einige Seiten zuvor verstanden zu haben), dann ist Herbert jetzt Wasser in einem Fluss, Hubert ist Blut im Menschen und Susi ist eine Wolke. Vorher waren alle drei nur ein ?/ irgendwas.
> Herbert und Susi sind momentan kein Mensch, können später aber ein Teil von einem werden. Hubert ist momentan ein Teil von einem Menschen, kann später aber wieder ganz was anderes werden.



Also jetzt hast du dir aber selbst ein Ei gelegt. Schau dir mal deinen letzten Absatz an: Du schreibst, dass Herbert und Susi momentan kein Mensch seien, aber später Teile von einem werden könnten. Das heißt doch wohl so viel wie: Es gibt einen Zeitpunkt, an dem H. und S. zu einem Menschen werden bzw. aus heutiger Sicht: es gab einen Zeitpunkt, an dem der Mensch entstand.



> Das hilft sehr wohl weiter, das wäre die richtige Einstellung.
> Um zu prüfen ob du fliegen kannst, Laserstrahlen schießen kannst usw. muss man diese Dinge in den Kreis des Möglichen (reale Modalität) einschließen um sie erst später auszuschließen (propositionale Modalität) und nicht von Haus aus sagen, dass sie unmöglich wären.



Wenn du das so meintest, kann ich dir nur antworten: Ich habe bereits ausgeschlossen, dass es einen unendlich weit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt geben könne (und das nicht von Haus aus: ich habe bereits mehrmals auf den Selbstwiderspruch hingewiesen, der sich ergibt, wenn man von einem unendlich weit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt spricht, also unterstelle mir nicht, ich würde meine Behauptungen einfach so in den Raum werfen!  ).



> Wenn die Kausalkette endlich ist, kannst du bei seinem Ende aufhören, wenn sie unendlich ist, gibt es kein aufhören.



Genau das. Wenn der Graph unendlich lang werden soll, dürften wir niemals aufhören, zu zeichnen. Darum gibt es keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem wir mit dem Zeichnen aufhören und sagen könnten, hier sei der Graph unendlich lang.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber irgendwie argumentierst du an dir selbst vorbei: Du wiederholst ständig meine eigenen Argumente in dem Glauben, sie würden Widerlegungen meiner Argumentation sein.


----------



## crackajack (13. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 13.03.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 13.03.2006 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ei ausbrüht* 


> Schau dir mal deinen letzten Absatz an: Du schreibst, dass Herbert und Susi momentan kein Mensch seien, aber später Teile von einem werden könnten. Das heißt doch wohl so viel wie: Es gibt einen Zeitpunkt, an dem H. und S. zu einem Menschen werden bzw. aus heutiger Sicht: es gab einen Zeitpunkt, an dem der Mensch entstand.


ja und?
Der Mensch besteht bei Annahme das die Kausalkette unendlich lange ist schon ewig. Ob er die Form eines Menschen gerade hat, ist ja nicht von belang. Der Mensch ist ja laut deiner Aussage Teil vom Ganzen und nie nur das woraus er besteht.
Wenn Ganzes schon ewig existiert dann existiert auch Teil vom Ganzen ewig.


> > Das hilft sehr wohl weiter, das wäre die richtige Einstellung.
> > Um zu prüfen ob du fliegen kannst, Laserstrahlen schießen kannst usw. muss man diese Dinge in den Kreis des Möglichen (reale Modalität) einschließen um sie erst später auszuschließen (propositionale Modalität) und nicht von Haus aus sagen, dass sie unmöglich wären.
> 
> 
> Wenn du das so meintest, kann ich dir nur antworten: Ich habe bereits ausgeschlossen, dass es einen unendlich weit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt geben könne (und das nicht von Haus aus: ich habe bereits mehrmals auf den Selbstwiderspruch hingewiesen, der sich ergibt, wenn man von einem unendlich weit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt spricht, also unterstelle mir nicht, ich würde meine Behauptungen einfach so in den Raum werfen!  ).


1. Das hatte nichts mit Zeitpunkt von sonstwas zu tun, sonderen eher allgemein.  
2. Ich habe mich eh schon vom Wort Zeitpunkt verabschiedet, da dich das ja so wegen dem Selbstwiderspruch stört.
3. Ich habe nur einfach das Gefühl, dass du mit "endlichen Prüfmitteln" an die Überprüfung von Unendlichkeit rangehen willst.  


> > Wenn die Kausalkette endlich ist, kannst du bei seinem Ende aufhören, wenn sie unendlich ist, gibt es kein aufhören.
> 
> 
> Genau das. Wenn der Graph unendlich lang werden soll, dürften wir niemals aufhören, zu zeichnen. Darum gibt es keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem wir mit dem Zeichnen aufhören und sagen könnten, hier sei der Graph unendlich lang.


Wir sind uns doch einig das der Graph unendlich lange ist?
Wen wir lediglich bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zeichnen, werden wir nur einen endlich langen Graphen vorfinden. 
D.h. wen wir aufhören, dann würde es den Anschein machen, dass er endlich ist.

Wir wollen aber nachschauen ob die Kausalkette unendlich ist?

Wir können aufgrund des Fundes vom Ende bereits an einem erreichbaren Zeitpunkt stoppen, damit wir aber diesen Zeitpunkt finden, müssten wir einmal mit unendlich viel Zeit an die Aufgabe herangehen und nicht schon vorher an einem definierbaren Zeitpunkt nachsehen wie lange die Kette genau da ist.


> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber irgendwie argumentierst du an dir selbst vorbei: Du wiederholst ständig meine eigenen Argumente in dem Glauben, sie würden Widerlegungen meiner Argumentation sein.


Das könnte ich auch sagen.  
Bzw. habe ich das bereits vorher gesagt als du mit dem hermeneutischen Zirkel kammst.


----------



## MasterHeld (13. März 2006)

Sers

Ohne den Thread jetzt durchgelesen zu haben:
Das von Terry Pratchett, Ian Stewart und Jack Cohen geschriebene Buch "Darwin und die Götter der Scheibenwelt" ist sehr zu empfehlen für Leute die sich für das ursprüngliche Thema "Evolution und Kreationismus" interessieren. Sehr anschaulich und verständlich, lustige seitenhiebe auf die Wissenschaft sind auch enthalten, also nicht zu trocken

Mfg


----------



## da-gmd (13. März 2006)

Ich selbst habe noch keine engültige Meinung zu meiner
eigenen Religiosität und der Form gefunden, 
in der Gott existieren könnte oder auch nicht. 
Nur soviel sei  von mir dazu gesagt: wer die Existenz eines Gottes durch wissenschaftliche Argumentation auszuschließen können glaubt, hat keine Ahnung von Quantenphysik.


----------



## TBrain (13. März 2006)

da-gmd am 13.03.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst habe noch keine engültige Meinung zu meiner
> eigenen Religiosität und der Form gefunden,
> in der Gott existieren könnte oder auch nicht.
> Nur soviel sei  von mir dazu gesagt: wer die Existenz eines Gottes durch wissenschaftliche Argumentation auszuschließen können glaubt, hat keine Ahnung von Quantenphysik.



Dazu ist imo noch nichtmal Quantenphysik nötig. Wenn man sich eingehend mit irgendeinem Thema auseinandersetzt (und ich meine mehr als nur ein Buch zu lesen, oder den Abi-Stoff dazu zu lernen) der wird früher oder später an einen Punkt ankommen an dem nur noch Fragen stehen aber (noch?) keine Antworten. Je mehr Antworten man findet desto mehr neue Fragen tun sich auf. Oder auch je genauer man etwas betrachtet, desto weniger weis man wirklich über das was man betrachtet. Schon komisch...


----------



## aph (13. März 2006)

da-gmd am 13.03.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur soviel sei  von mir dazu gesagt: wer die Existenz eines Gottes durch wissenschaftliche Argumentation auszuschließen können glaubt, hat keine Ahnung von Quantenphysik.



Was hat die Quantenphysik mit Gott zu tun?



			
				MasterHeld am 13.03.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers
> Das von Terry Pratchett, Ian Stewart und Jack Cohen geschriebene Buch "Darwin und die Götter der Scheibenwelt" ist sehr zu empfehlen für Leute die sich für das ursprüngliche Thema "Evolution und Kreationismus" interessieren. Sehr anschaulich und verständlich, lustige seitenhiebe auf die Wissenschaft sind auch enthalten, also nicht zu trocken



Da ich das Buch wohl nicht lesen werde: Was ist die Kernaussage davon?


----------



## aph (13. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum um das potentiell Mögliche?
> ...
> 
> Was wäre aber, wenn wir den Graphen tatsächlich ganz konkret zeichnen wollten? Würden wir jemals den Stift beiseite legen können mit der Gewissheit, der Graph sei vollständig, d.h. unendlich lang? – Natürlich nicht, denn wann immer wir aufhörten, den Graphen weiter zu zeichnen, hätten wir erst eine endlich lange Strecke zurückgelegt. _Der Möglichkeit nach_ ist der Graph, den wir zeichnen, irgendwann einmal unendlich lang, aber _in Wirklichkeit_ wird er es niemals sein.
> ...



Das Beispiel mit dem mathematischen Graphen ist gut. Es kann aber bei der Frage der gedachten Kausalitätenketten nur um die potentielle Unendlichkeit gehen. Wie wir beide eingangs festgelegt haben, betrachten wir in unserem momentanen Disput keine wirklichen Kausalitäten, sondern jene, die vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht werden. Du stimmtest mir zu, dass dies ein Prozess ist. Wenn es ein Prozess ist, dann können wir nicht nur betrachten, was zu einem Zeitpunkt ist, sondern auch das, was nach diesem Zeitpunkt noch kommen könnte. Es macht wenig Sinn darüber nachzudenken, wie etwas wirklich ist, das per Definition schon nicht "wirklich" ist.

Wir fragten uns: Können wir eine Aussage treffen über die Unendlichkeit der Kausalitätenketten? Ähnlich der Graphenbetrachtung versuchten wir das aus uns Bekanntem abzuleiten - was uns nicht gelang.
Wenn man beweisen will, dass ein Graph unendlich oder endlich ist, dann fährt man nicht mit dem Stift bis zu seinem Ende, sondern man versucht es zu abzuleiten aus dem Jetzt und dem, was wäre. Wenn einem das nicht gelingt, dann sagt man aber nicht einfach: "Er muss wohl endlich sein, weil ich niemals sein Ende zeichnen kann." Oder?


----------



## Trickmaster (13. März 2006)

Peter23 am 13.03.2006 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Gott, müsste man erst mal klären, wass die einzelnen unter Gott verstehen.
> 
> Die Vorstellung reicht von einem alten Mann mit Bart, der auf einer Wolke im Himmel sitzt, umgeben von Engel mit Harfen bis zu der Vorstellung, dass Gott die Kraft hinter den Dingen ist, die wir (noch) nicht erklären können.
> 
> Beim ersten stimme ich nicht zu. Mit der zweiten Definition könnte ich mich anfreunden.



Da sieht man das du dir es nicht ganz durchgelesen hast. Wenn du auch nur das untere gelesen hättest wäre dir klar, das du so gut wie nichts weißt. Auch deine Vorstellungen von Gott sind ein Indiz dafür, dass du dich mit dem Thema "Gott" kaum auseinandergesetzt hast. Gott kann sich von unserer Vorstellungskraft garnicht vorgestellt werden, dafür müsstetst du Jesus sein. In allen Theorien wird das Wort man vermutet benutzt, was soviel heißt wie "nie" oder ganz unwahrscheinlich. Zudem ist alles was da steht war. Allein der erste Absatz sollte die zum nachdenken bringen, da es wirklich Tatsache ist. 1 zu 10hoch40.000. das ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das der Mensch so ist wie er jetzt ist geworden ist. Ich finde es langsam dumm alles zuwiederholen nur, weil einer meint er sei so klug wie die ganze Welt zusammen, nur weil er einen PC hat und nicht hinterfragt. Im Gegensatz zu dir hinterfrage ich alles. Ich habe schon zig mal Evolutions, Urknall- und was weiß ich noch Bücher gelesen und in einem Stand sogar, dass die Chance, dass ein Mensch, wie er jetzt ist und lebt 10 zu 10hoch40.000 ist. sag mir nur eine Sache die ich noch nicht weiß und hinterfragt habe. Wenn Gott die Welt erschaffen hat, warum sollte er sie dann nicht kontrollieren können? Deswegen ist alles in der Bibel wahr. Nur weil du nur an das glaubst was du gesehen oder gelesen hast muss es doch nicht wahr sein.
Am besten liest du es dir nochmal durch und vergleichst es mit einigen Evolutions-, Astronomie- oder Physikbüchern sofern du welche hast.


----------



## aph (13. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> sag mir nur eine Sache die ich noch nicht weiß und hinterfragt habe.



Ah! Der ultimative Gottesbeweis. Gott existiert und ist sogar unter uns. Er nennt sich Trickmaster im PCGames-Forum. 

Mal nebenbei: Deine angeblichen wissenschaftlichen Hintergründe sind so hanebüchen, dass deine Ausführungen maximal belustigend sind. Es gibt mehr wissenschaftliche Links, die die Bibel widerlegen als du jemals hier anschleppen könntest. Aber mach ruhig weiter, da habe ich immer was zu lachen. Allein schon, dass Licht angeblich viel schneller als 300.000km/s ist - lol.
Oder das Universum nur ein paar tausend Jahre alt. Rofl.
Und achja, Drachen gab's mal, und die Steindaten sind alle gefälscht. ^^


----------



## Trickmaster (13. März 2006)

aph am 13.03.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann zeig mal her deine Bibel widerlegenden Links. Zudem bin ich auch noch im N-zone-forum aktiv. Und ich bin nicht Gott. Ich unterstütze einen jahrtausende alten Glauben, den selbst die berühmtesten Wissenschaftler glauben. Gott

*Albert Einstein, Physiker (1879-1955):*
"Jedem tiefen Naturforscher muss eine Art religiösen Gefühls naheliegen, weil er sich nicht vorstellen mag, daß die ungemein feinen Zusammenhänge, die er erschaut von ihm zum ersten Mal gedacht werden. Im unbegreiflichen Weltall offenbart sich eine grenzenlos überlegene Vernunft. Die gängige Vorstellung, ich sei ein Atheist, beruht auf einem großen Irrtum. Wer sie aus meinen wissenschaftlichen Theorien herausliest, hat sie kaum begriffen ..."

*Werner Heisenberg, Physiker (1901-1976):*
"Der erste Trunk aus dem Becher der Naturwissenschaft macht atheistisch; aber auf dem Grund des Bechers wartet Gott."

*Gottfried Wilhelm Leibnitz, Mathematiker (1646-1716):*
"Indem Gott rechnet und seine Gedanken ausführt, entsteht die Welt ..."

*Johannes Kepler, Mathematiker und Astronom (1571-1630):*
"Astronomie treiben heißt, die Gedanken Gottes nachlesen!"

*Nikolaus Kopernikus, Mathematiker und Astronom (1473-1543):*
"Wer sollte nicht durch die stete Beobachtung und den sinnenden Umgang mit der von der göttlichen Weisheit geleiteten herrlichen Ordnung des Weltgebäudes zur Bewunderung des allwirkenden Baumeisters geführt werden!"

*Issak Newton, Mathematiker und Astronom (1643-1727):*
"Die wunderbare Einrichtung und Harmonie des Weltalls kann nur nach dem Plane eines allwissenden und allmächtigen Wesen zustande gekommen sein. Das ist und bleibt meine letzte und höchste Erkenntnis."

*Karl Friedrich Gauß, Mathematiker, Physiker und Astronom (1777-1855):*
"Wenn unsere letzte Stunde schlägt, wird es uns eine unsagbar große Freude sein, den zu sehen, den wir in unserem Schaffen nur ahnen konnten."

*Max Planck, Physiker (1858-1947):*
"Und so sage ich Ihnen nach meinen Erforschungen des Atoms dieses: Es gibt keine Materie an sich! Alle Materie entsteht und besteht nur durch eine Kraft, welche die Atomteilchen in Schwingung bringt und sie zum winzigsten Sonnensystem des Atoms zusammenhält. Da es im ganzen Weltall aber weder eine intelligente noch eine ewige Kraft gibt, so müssen wir hinter dieser Kraft einen bewussten intelligenten Geist annehmen. Dieser Geist ist der Urgrund aller Materie. Nicht die sichtbare aber vergängliche Materie ist das Reale, Wahre, Wirkliche, sondern der unsichtbare unsterbliche Geist ist das Wahre! Da es aber Geist an sich allein ebenfalls nicht geben kann, sondern jeder Geist einem Wesen zugehört, so müssen wir zwingend Geistwesen annehmen. Da aber auch Geistwesen nicht aus sich selber sein können, sondern geschaffen worden sein müssen, so scheue ich mich nicht, diesen geheimnisvollen Schöpfer ebenso zu benennen, wie ihn alle alten Kulturvölker der Erde früherer Jahrtausende genannt haben: GOTT !"

Gäbe es Drachen könnten sie wissenschaftlich Feuer spucken indem sie Methan benutzen. Das stand sogar noch in einem sehr modernen Astronomiebuch in dem als Beispiel ausserirdische Lebewesen gemeint wurden, die auf dem Mond Titan leben würden.


----------



## aph (13. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbe es Drachen könnten sie wissenschaftlich Feuer spucken indem sie Methan benutzen. Das stand sogar noch in einem sehr modernen Astronomiebuch in dem als Beispiel ausserirdische Lebewesen benutzt wurden, die auf dem Mond Titan leben . was sagst du jetzt? hä?



Ich danke dir, dass du mich einmal mehr zum Lachen gebracht hast. 
Glaubst du wirklich, dass es mal feuerspeiende Drachen auf der Erde gab oder spielst du hier nur den Pausenclown im Thread?


----------



## Trickmaster (13. März 2006)

aph am 13.03.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach quatsch!! Ich galub nicht an Drachen. Du versuchst das Thema zuwechseln. Außerdem ist das euer größtes Problem. Ihr nimmt uns Gläubigen nicht ernst.


----------



## aph (13. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach quatsch!! Ich galub nicht an Drachen. Du versuchst das Thema zuwechseln. Außerdem ist das euer größtes Problem. Ihr nimmt uns Gläubigen nicht ernst.



Das kannst du so pauschal nicht behaupten. Ich nehme die meisten Diskutanten hier ernst, unabhängig vom Glauben. Bei dir ist es etwas besonderes, weil du einfach so drollige Geschichten bringst.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich galub nicht an Drachen.



Warum nicht? 
.
.
.
:>


----------



## Trickmaster (13. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wißt ihr was? Ihr habt recht. Ich hab genug zu diesem Thema gesagt. Das ich auch nur im geringsten versucht hab euch unzustimmen konnte nur schief gehen. Aph und solidus_dave oder wie auch immer nimmt mich nur dieses mal ernst:

Mir ist egal, was man in Europa von Gott hält. Auch in den USA oder sonst wo, ich glaube an Gott und 2 Milliarden Menschen auch. Jeder sollte seine Chance kriegen, weswegen man in amerikanischen Schulen wohl Evolution unterrichten sollte auch wenn es den Eltern nicht gefällt. In der Zukunft siegt immer die Wahrheit und die weiß zur zeit keiner. beim Christen-, Judentum und im Islam geht es darum an Gott zuglauben und deswegen ist auch keines seiner Taten inklusive Bundeslade und Wiederauferstehung beweisbar. Nun darf man sich selbst entscheiden. Entweder: das sind alles Mythen, Fabel und Co. und Gott ist nur ein Hirngespenst. die Welt ist 4 Milliarden jahre alt und das Universum 14 Milliarden Oder: Alles was in der Bibel ist wahr, Gott ist und weiß alles und ist der Schöpfer des Universums, das wegen des Menschens und nicht wegen Gott geschaffen wurde und alles im Universum nur 7000 Jahre alt ist Oder ganz krass: Engel sind Menschen aus der Zukunft bzw. Aliens, die die Vergangenheit zum positiven ändern wollen, damit sich die Zukunft zum Guten ändert. Bei der Alien-sache wäre noch denkbar, dass sie vor Jahrmilliarden die erste Urzelle auf die Erde gebracht haben und sich daraus die ganze Evolution entwickelt hat   
Dann gäbe es noch die Theorie, dass das Universum mit allen was wir denken und sowas sich vor 2 Sekunden geschaffen hätte oder dass es alles schon immer gab. 
Streitet euch ruhig darum. Solange sich alle Christen mögen und sich untereinander vertrauen und Menschen von Gott erzählen, die ihn noch nicht kennen ist mir egal was ihr macht. ihr habt von Gott, Jesus und Co. schonmal gehört. Nach der Bibel können wir euch sprichwörtlich "links liegen lassen". Lach nur Aph oder Solidus-Dave, wie eure (angeblichen) Vorfahren: Der Affe.....    

Ich weiß nicht was für euch besser ist: Lebensmut im Glauben zuschöpfen oder zuwissen, das man vor 4 Milliarden Jahren eine Urzelle war. Für mich ist das erste wichtiger.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Lach nur Aph oder Solidus-Dave, wie eure (angeblichen) Vorfahren: Der Affe.....



Die Affen sind Verwandte und keine Vorfahren...
Und da hört man wieder das "ich bin besser/wichtiger als ein Affe" raus - und nein bist du nicht - nur aus der eigenen Sicht und der Mitmenschen, die man kennt.
Und was hört man noch raus - Angst. Angst vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit der eigenen Existenz.

und juhu? leugnen wir wieder die andere MenschenART + Vorfahren oder den Neandertaler. 


Das laut dir 2 Milliarden Menschen an Gott glauben  ist ja fein (btw. war das nicht mal die Mehrheit laut dir?!), sagt aber WAS aus? x mal falsch gibt richtig? Man muss etwas nur lange genug glauben damit es war wird?
und btw. Bibel-wörtlich-nehmer sind mit Sicherheit nicht 1/3 der Menschheit...



> Ich weiß nicht was für euch besser ist: Lebensmut im Glauben zuschöpfen oder zuwissen, das man vor 4 Milliarden Jahren eine Urzelle war. Für mich ist das erste wichtiger.


Der Gag ist, dass man das auch Prima ohne Religionen schafft, wenn -ich will es eigentlich nicht schreiben - der Wille stark genug ist. Ich kann ja auch verstehen, wenn man einfache oder angenehm wirkende Antworten etc. (wobei das auf die Sichtweise ankommt ^^) bevorzugt.

Hoffnung, Liebe etc. sind kein Eigentum der Gläubigen 


und irgendwie wiederholt sich der Thread immer wieder ^^


----------



## Meinereiner (13. März 2006)

crackajack am 13.03.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob er die Form eines Menschen gerade hat, ist ja nicht von belang.



Das ist sogar _sehr_ von Belang. Ein Haufen Backsteine macht noch lange kein Backsteinhaus; erst müssen sie entsprechend angeordnet werden.



> Der Mensch ist ja laut deiner Aussage Teil vom Ganzen und nie nur das woraus er besteht.
> Wenn Ganzes schon ewig existiert dann existiert auch Teil vom Ganzen ewig.



Dein letzter Satz funktioniert nur dann, wenn dieses Ganze, welches man betrachtet, statisch ist. Der Weltverlauf allerdings ist höchst dynamisch, weshalb einige Teile desselben nicht die gesamte Zeitspanne seiner Existenz über existierten. Beispiel:

Die Gesamtheit der Schüler der Schule, auf die ich ging, existierte als Ganzes schon bevor ich ein Teil von ihr wurde und sie existiert noch, obwohl ich kein Teil mehr von ihr bin. Das Ganze existierte in diesem Beispiel also weit länger, als ich als ein Teil desselben.



> 2. Ich habe mich eh schon vom Wort Zeitpunkt verabschiedet, da dich das ja so wegen dem Selbstwiderspruch stört.



Was mir viel mehr Sorgen bereitet, ist, dass du anscheinend keine Probleme mit der Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit desselben zu haben scheinst.
Weiterhin gilt: Es ist doch nicht das Wort „Zeitpunkt“, was hier Schwierigkeiten bereitet, sondern es ist der Gedanke, der sich hinter der Rede von einem unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt verbirgt. Dabei ist es herzlich egal, mit welchen Worten du diesen Gedanken ausdrückst.



> 3. Ich habe nur einfach das Gefühl, dass du mit "endlichen Prüfmitteln" an die Überprüfung von Unendlichkeit rangehen willst.



Auch wenn du es in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast: Was zum Geier sind endliche Prüfmittel?



> Wir sind uns doch einig das der Graph unendlich lange ist?
> Wen wir lediglich bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zeichnen, werden wir nur einen endlich langen Graphen vorfinden.
> D.h. wen wir aufhören, dann würde es den Anschein machen, dass er endlich ist.
> 
> ...



Welchen Zeitpunkt meinst du mit „diesen Zeitpunkt“ (von mir hervorgehoben)? Einen unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt?



> Das könnte ich auch sagen.



Das war nicht als Anschuldigung gemeint, sondern als Hinweis.


----------



## Meinereiner (13. März 2006)

aph am 13.03.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beispiel mit dem mathematischen Graphen ist gut. Es kann aber bei der Frage der gedachten Kausalitätenketten nur um die potentielle Unendlichkeit gehen. Wie wir beide eingangs festgelegt haben, betrachten wir in unserem momentanen Disput keine wirklichen Kausalitäten, sondern jene, die vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht werden.
> [...]
> Es macht wenig Sinn darüber nachzudenken, wie etwas wirklich ist, das per Definition schon nicht "wirklich" ist.



Mit deiner Verwendung des Begriffes „wirklich“ bin ich nicht einverstanden. Du schreibst, die Kausalkette, über die wir hier diskutieren, sei nicht wirklich, da sie vom Menschen erst in die Welt gebracht würde. Schau die aber mal Gesetze an. Auch diese werden erst vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht, aber sagten wir deshalb, sie seien nicht wirklich oder sagten wir gar, es würde keinen Sinn machen, Gesetze als wirklich zu betrachten, weil sie erst vom Menschen in die Welt gebracht würden? – Gewiss nicht. Ich sehe daher absolut kein Problem darin, zu fragen, ob unsere spezielle Kausalkette _wirklich_ endlich sei.



> Wir fragten uns: Können wir eine Aussage treffen über die Unendlichkeit der Kausalitätenketten? Ähnlich der Graphenbetrachtung versuchten wir das aus uns Bekanntem abzuleiten - was uns nicht gelang.



Also ich finde, dass es mir mit meiner logischen Analyse des Ausdruckes „unendliche lange Zeit entfernter erreichbarer Zeitpunkt“ recht gut gelungen ist. Du hast sogar selber behauptet, dass man es so sehen könnte. Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, aus dem „So-sehen-könnte“ ein „So-sehen-muss“ zu machen. Kein Grund also, Ergebnisse unserer Diskussion wegzureden.



> Wenn man beweisen will, dass ein Graph unendlich oder endlich ist, dann fährt man nicht mit dem Stift bis zu seinem Ende, sondern man versucht es zu abzuleiten aus dem Jetzt und dem, was wäre. Wenn einem das nicht gelingt, dann sagt man aber nicht einfach: "Er muss wohl endlich sein, weil ich niemals sein Ende zeichnen kann." Oder?



Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass unser Graph an sich (der Möglichkeit nach) nicht unendlich sei. Ich habe gesagt, dass, weil wir einen unendlich langen Graphen niemals vollständig zeichnen könnten, wir zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur einen endlich langen Graphen gezeichnet hätten. Bleib bitte bei der Unterscheidung möglich – wirklich, denn die macht die ganze Geschichte wesentlich durchsichtiger.


----------



## Peter23 (13. März 2006)

Jetzt mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage.

Hatte in den Augen der Gläubigen Noha auf seiner Arche von jedem Tier zwei Exemplare dabei? 
Also etwa 3.000.000 Tiere? Die haben sich gegenseitig nichts getan?
Und das Schiff muss ja verdammt groß gewesen sein?

Und aus den zwei Exemplaren sind alle Nachfahren der Tiere enstanden?

Ohne Gendefekt und Inzucht?


----------



## mercury123 (13. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Affen sind Verwandte und keine Vorfahren...
> Und da hört man wieder das "ich bin besser/wichtiger als ein Affe" raus - und nein bist du nicht - nur aus der eigenen Sicht und der Mitmenschen, die man kennt.
> Und was hört man noch raus - Angst. Angst vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit der eigenen Existenz.


Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, erlaube ich mir, dich nach der Bedeutung des oder deines Lebens zu fragen. Eine atheistische Meinung dazu würde mich schon noch interessieren.


> und juhu? leugnen wir wieder die andere MenschenART + Vorfahren oder den Neandertaler.


Haha, das muss für dich als Biologe in der Tat schrecklich sein.


----------



## Peter23 (13. März 2006)

mercury123 am 13.03.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die erste und am tiefsten verankerste Prämisse, ist  es zu überleben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

mercury123 am 13.03.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, erlaube ich mir, dich nach der Bedeutung des oder deines Lebens zu fragen. Eine atheistische Meinung dazu würde mich schon noch interessieren.


Erstmal würde ich neben Atheismus oder Humanismus auch die Atheologie erwähnen ich zitiere mal ausnahmsweise wiki, wenn gleich ich die Grundidee schon vorher öfters gepostet habe



> In Absetzung gegen die Theologie, welche von der realen Existenz Gottes überzeugt ist, und welche Atheismus deshalb negativ als 'Nichtglauben an Gott' oder als 'Gottesleugnung' definiert, wählt die Atheologie einen positiven definitorischen Ansatz. In atheologischer Sprache bedeutet Atheismus die Lehrmeinung und Überzeugung, dass Gottheiten, gute oder böse Geister, Gott und Teufel bloße Erfindungen der menschlichen Phantasie sind. Atheologisch gesprochen, existieren die 'höheren Wesen' der Theologie wie alle übrigen Fabelwesen und Märchengestalten nur als Phantasie-vorstellungen, als Fiktionen in der menschlichen Einbildung. Der alttestamentliche Satz: "So schuf Gott den Menschen nach seinem Bilde" (Gen 1,27) wird in der Atheologie umgekehrt zu: "Der Mensch schuf Gott nach seinem Bilde"




Bedeutung des Lebens, da gibt es zwischen keiner und allen denkbaren Bedeutungen alles. Kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an. z.B. Weitergabe der eigenen Gene in der Natur für das Individuum, für Gruppe schon differenzierter nur der best-angepasste und das Überleben der Art geht vor. Aus "Sicht" des Universums ist alles Leben unbedeutend. Und aus der eigenen Perspektive eines in der Gehirnleistung höher entwickelten Lebewesens ist es alles was es will - oder was andere wollen (z.B. Lebenssinn Göttern widmen etc.).




> > und juhu? leugnen wir wieder die andere MenschenART + Vorfahren oder den Neandertaler.
> 
> 
> Haha, das muss für dich als Biologe in der Tat schrecklich sein.


schrecklich sicher nicht, was andere Menschen glauben ist mir ziemlich egal - solange ich nicht davon betroffen bin / nicht mit diesem Glauben "genervt" werde.
Wenn, dann finde ich es eher bedrückend, dass Menschen sich nicht von Glaubensfesseln lösen können und mit der "Realität" klarkommen.


----------



## TBrain (13. März 2006)

Peter23 am 13.03.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage.
> 
> Hatte in den Augen der Gläubigen Noha auf seiner Arche von jedem Tier zwei Exemplare dabei?
> Also etwa 3.000.000 Tiere? Die haben sich gegenseitig nichts getan?
> ...



Nach der Bibel sind es noch mehr:

"Von allen reinen Tieren nimm zu dir je sieben, das Männchen und sein Weibchen, von den unreinen Tieren aber je ein Paar, das Männchen und sein Weibchen. Desgleichen von den Vögeln unter dem Himmel je sieben, das Männchen und sein Weibchen, um das Leben zu erhalten auf dem ganzen Erdboden."


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

TBrain am 13.03.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 13.03.2006 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sind dann eigentlich die Meeresdinosaurier etc. ausgestorben :-o
Die Landdinos durften ja nicht mit, aber das kann den Wasserlebenden ja ziemlich egal sein ^^


----------



## TBrain (13. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind dann eigentlich die Meeresdinosaurier etc. ausgestorben :-o
> Die Landdinos durften ja nicht mit, aber das kann den Wasserlebenden ja ziemlich egal sein ^^



Die sind aus Solidarität mit den Land-Dinos gleich mit ausgestorben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

TBrain am 13.03.2006 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wird nicht als Antwort akzeptiert 
Hättest wenigstens schreiben können, Gott hat die einzeln mit den Fingern zerquetscht.


----------



## TBrain (14. März 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wird nicht als Antwort akzeptiert
> Hättest wenigstens schreiben können, Gott hat die einzeln mit den Fingern zerquetscht.



Ich tipp da eher auf die Wasser-Dino-Grippe   
Für die anderen Tiere gabs halt die Stallpflicht in der Arche


----------



## crackajack (14. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 13.03.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 13.03.2006 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, müssen sie nicht.
Wenn sie später zum Backsteinhaus werden, sind sie quasi jetzt schon ein Backsteinhaus.


> > Der Mensch ist ja laut deiner Aussage Teil vom Ganzen und nie nur das woraus er besteht.
> > Wenn Ganzes schon ewig existiert dann existiert auch Teil vom Ganzen ewig.
> 
> 
> Dein letzter Satz funktioniert nur dann, wenn dieses Ganze, welches man betrachtet, statisch ist. Der Weltverlauf allerdings ist höchst dynamisch, weshalb einige Teile desselben nicht die gesamte Zeitspanne seiner Existenz über existierten.


Alles was irgendwas einmal war, was es ist und was es sein wird, ist es immer.
Schmeißen wir die Zeit als vergänglichen Faktor raus.
Ich weiß schon das unendlich (Zeitraum) ohne Zeit irgendwie nicht gut kommt.  


> > 2. Ich habe mich eh schon vom Wort Zeitpunkt verabschiedet, da dich das ja so wegen dem Selbstwiderspruch stört.
> 
> 
> Was mir viel mehr Sorgen bereitet, ist, dass du anscheinend keine Probleme mit der Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit desselben zu haben scheinst.
> Weiterhin gilt: Es ist doch nicht das Wort „Zeitpunkt“, was hier Schwierigkeiten bereitet, sondern es ist der Gedanke, der sich hinter der Rede von einem unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt verbirgt. Dabei ist es herzlich egal, mit welchen Worten du diesen Gedanken ausdrückst.


Musst dir keine Sorgen machen.   
Aber Hoppala, natürlich meinte ich da "unendlich lange Zeit entfernten erreichbaren Zeitpunkt" mit Zeitpunkt.  


> > 3. Ich habe nur einfach das Gefühl, dass du mit "endlichen Prüfmitteln" an die Überprüfung von Unendlichkeit rangehen willst.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn du es in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast: Was zum Geier sind endliche Prüfmittel?


Ein Geo-Dreieck, eine Elle, ein 3m Maßband, eine Stoppuhr. usw.  

Du lässt "wirklich unendlich" nicht für unsere Prüfung zu, also kommst du nur auf endlich bzw. "potentiell unendlich".

Aber nehmen wir nochmal die Funktion y=x.
Wenn ich x den Wert unendlich gebe- mathematisch geht das ja wohl- dann ist y auch unendlich und das nicht nur potentiell.
Ich sage jetzt mal die Linie hört bei x=100 auf. Damit wäre ihr y-Ende bei 100.
Würden wir jedoch bei x=50 aufgeben weiterzuzeichnen (fauler Sack), dann wäre y=50 und wir würden nicht sehen das die Linie nicht potentiell unendlich ist, sondern bei 100 aufhört.
Darum muss man zuerst einmal annehmen, dass man unendlich lange zeichnet und wenn man bei 100 ankommt, wird man merken das da nichts mehr kommt.


> > Wir wollen aber nachschauen ob die Kausalkette unendlich ist?
> >
> > Wir können aufgrund des Fundes vom Ende bereits an einem erreichbaren Zeitpunkt stoppen, damit wir aber *diesen Zeitpunkt* finden, müssten wir einmal mit unendlich viel Zeit an die Aufgabe herangehen und nicht schon vorher an einem definierbaren Zeitpunkt nachsehen wie lange die Kette genau da ist.
> 
> ...


Und hier meinte ich es genau nicht.  
Wenn wir das Ende der Kausalkette finden würden- sofern sie endlich ist- , dann gucken wir auf die Uhr/Kalender.  
Damit wir aber über diesen Zeitpunkt stolpern, müssen wir uns erstmal ordentlich Tee oder Kaffee in die Thermoskanne füllen und eine Packung Chips zur Seite legen, die Nummer vom Pizzalieferanten speichern und uns am Besten direkt aufs WC setzen, dann können wir ungestört das Buch schreiben und wir müssen den Versuch nicht vorzeitig abbrechen. (das ganze dauert aber unendlich lange, wenn die Kette unendlich ist)


----------



## aph (14. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 13.03.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, dass es mir mit meiner logischen Analyse des Ausdruckes „unendliche lange Zeit entfernter erreichbarer Zeitpunkt“ recht gut gelungen ist. Du hast sogar selber behauptet, dass man es so sehen könnte. Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, aus dem „So-sehen-könnte“ ein „So-sehen-muss“ zu machen. Kein Grund also, Ergebnisse unserer Diskussion wegzureden.


Kannst du das bitte wiederholen? Ich habe das wohl nicht mitbekommen. Ich habe hier bisher keinen Beweis gefunden, ob die Kausalketten in der Unendlichkeit enden oder unendlich sind.


> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass unser Graph an sich (der Möglichkeit nach) nicht unendlich sei. Ich habe gesagt, dass, weil wir einen unendlich langen Graphen niemals vollständig zeichnen könnten, wir zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur einen endlich langen Graphen gezeichnet hätten. Bleib bitte bei der Unterscheidung möglich – wirklich, denn die macht die ganze Geschichte wesentlich durchsichtiger.



Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel mit dem Graphen. Was du machst, ist seine Endlichkeit zu behaupten, weil du ihn nicht zu Ende zeichnen kannst. So geht man aber nicht an die Unendlichkeitsbetrachtung eines Graphen heran. Kein Mathematiker würde das akzeptieren.


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2006)

crackajack am 14.03.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, müssen sie nicht.
> Wenn sie später zum Backsteinhaus werden, sind sie quasi jetzt schon ein Backsteinhaus.



So zu denken, ist vollkommen irreführend. Was, wenn aus einem Backsteinhaufen erst ein Haus gebaut würde, dann eine Mauer und zuletzt ein Gehweg? Ist der Backsteinhaufen dann ein Haus, eine Mauer oder ein Gehweg? Verlaufe dich nicht zu sehr in deinen eigenen Theorien; etwas ist noch immer das, was es zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem es betrachtet wird, ist.



> Ein Geo-Dreieck, eine Elle, ein 3m Maßband, eine Stoppuhr. usw.



Ich habe aber kein einziges dieser Mittel verwendet. Ich verwende, abgesehen von ein wenig gesundem Menschenverstand, vor allem die Logik.



> Du lässt "wirklich unendlich" nicht für unsere Prüfung zu, also kommst du nur auf endlich bzw. "potentiell unendlich".



Die Gründe dafür habe ich dargelegt; widerlege sie.



> Wenn wir das Ende der Kausalkette finden würden- sofern sie endlich ist- , dann gucken wir auf die Uhr/Kalender.
> Damit wir aber über diesen Zeitpunkt stolpern, müssen wir uns erstmal ordentlich Tee oder Kaffee in die Thermoskanne füllen und eine Packung Chips zur Seite legen, die Nummer vom Pizzalieferanten speichern und uns am Besten direkt aufs WC setzen, dann können wir ungestört das Buch schreiben und wir müssen den Versuch nicht vorzeitig abbrechen. (das ganze dauert aber unendlich lange, wenn die Kette unendlich ist)



Wenn unsere Kausalkette endlich ist, dann finden wir das Ende früher oder später – gewiss. Aber wenn sie unendlich lang ist, dann finden wir das Ende niemals; gleich, zu welchem Zeitpunkt wir auch schauen würden, wie weit sie schon ist, sie wird immer nur endlich weit sein.

Widerlege einfach folgendes:

P1: Wenn eine in t0 beginnende unendlich lange Strecke gezeichnet werden soll, dann darf niemals aufgehört werden, die Strecke noch länger zu zeichnen. (Das ist trivial.)

Daraus folgt:

K1: Wenn aufgehört wird, die Strecke noch länger zu zeichnen (um z.B. zu schauen, wie lang sie schon ist), dann wurde keine in t0 beginnende unendlich lange Strecke gezeichnet.


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2006)

aph am 14.03.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du das bitte wiederholen? Ich habe das wohl nicht mitbekommen. Ich habe hier bisher keinen Beweis gefunden, ob die Kausalketten in der Unendlichkeit enden oder unendlich sind.



Obzwar ich Hintertürchen in deiner Formulierung vermute, hier alle die Aussagen, die für meine Argumentation zentral sind:



			
				Meinereiner am 03.03.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann stehen denn dann unendlich viele Einträge in dem Buch? – Offenbar erst nach unendlich langer Zeit (und nehmen wir einfach mal an, die Menschheit würde unendlich lange existieren, um eben unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Buch zu machen). Doch wann sollte denn unendlich viel Zeit vergangen sein? Wann sollte dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht sein? – Offensichtlich kann dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt nicht erreicht werden, denn würden wir ihn erreichen, so wäre er ein Endpunkt und damit freilich nicht mehr unendlich weit entfernt.





			
				Meinereiner am 05.03.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe einen ersten Eintrag in unser Büchlein und schreibe dann unendlich lange weitere hinzu. Wenn du unendlich viele Einträge geschrieben hast, dann sage bescheid. – Freilich wirst du niemals bescheid sagen können, denn selbst wenn du unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Büchlein schreibst, werden es doch niemals unendlich viele sein. Dass die Einträge in dem Büchlein bis in die Unendlichkeit mehr und mehr werden, ändert nicht das geringste daran, dass es keinen _Zeitpunkt(!!!)_ gibt, an dem sie unendlich viele sind. Habe ich alles bereits geschrieben.





			
				Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die potentiell unendliche Anzahl der Einträge kommt ja einzig dadurch zustande, dass wir davon ausgehen, es würden endlos lange weitere hinzugefügt. Ein Zeitpunkt jedoch ist auf eine ganz bestimmte Zeitstelle fixiert. Wollten wir bis zu einem Zeitpunkt t Einträge in unser Buch schreiben und hätten t schließlich erreicht, bräuchten wir nicht mehr weiterschreiben. Dieses Nicht-mehr-weiter-schreiben erfüllt jedoch nicht die für die unendliche Zahl der Einträge nötige Voraussetzung, dass wir endlos weiterschreiben. Darum gibt es keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in unserem Buch unendlich viele sind.





			
				Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt ist nun einmal ein Selbstwiderspruch und damit falsch. Aus diesem Grunde muss ein unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt ausgeschlossen werden.





			
				Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre aber, wenn wir den Graphen tatsächlich ganz konkret zeichnen wollten? Würden wir jemals den Stift beiseite legen können mit der Gewissheit, der Graph sei vollständig, d.h. unendlich lang? – Natürlich nicht, denn wann immer wir aufhörten, den Graphen weiter zu zeichnen, hätten wir erst eine endlich lange Strecke zurückgelegt.



Und natürlich das Wichtigste:



			
				Meinereiner am 07.03.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte p (es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sein werden).





			
				aph am 07.03.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbar, dann sind wir uns doch einig (ich wollte p auch nicht widerlegen, sieht 2 Posts weiter oben). Ich sagte die ganze Zeit, dass beides gilt. Lies doch bitte was ich schreibe!





			
				Meinereiner am 10.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bist du doch der Meinung, dass „p“ („es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sind“) falsch ist?





			
				aph am 10.03.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich bin der Meinung, dass man solch ein "p" durchaus zutreffend formulieren kann (je nach Sichtweise), dass es aber für unser Thema nicht zielführend ist, so zu formulieren, sondern dass es uns mehr um das potentiell Mögliche gehen sollte.



Wie du siehst, habe ich den halben Thread gepostet; wie du das alles übersehen konntest, ist mir ein Rätsel. Und wie an dem letzten Zitat deutlich ist, geht es nur noch um die Sichtweise, mit der wir die Sache betrachten.

Alternativ dazu meine besagte logische Analyse in Reinform:



			
				Meinereiner am 14.03.2006 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> P1: Wenn eine in t0 beginnende unendlich lange Strecke gezeichnet werden soll, dann darf niemals aufgehört werden, die Strecke noch länger zu zeichnen.
> 
> Daraus folgt:
> 
> K1: Wenn aufgehört wird, die Strecke noch länger zu zeichnen (um z.B. zu schauen, wie lang sie schon ist), dann wurde keine in t0 beginnende unendlich lange Strecke gezeichnet.



Aber weiter im Text:



> Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel mit dem Graphen. Was du machst, ist seine Endlichkeit zu behaupten, weil du ihn nicht zu Ende zeichnen kannst.



Ein Graph, der in einem Punkt beginnt und in einem anderen Punkt endet, ist zwangsläufig endlich (er hat einen Anfangs- und einen Endpunkt); das ist eine absolut triviale Angelegenheit.



> So geht man aber nicht an die Unendlichkeitsbetrachtung eines Graphen heran. Kein Mathematiker würde das akzeptieren.



Ich sag doch: Bleib bitte bei der Unterscheidung möglich – wirklich. Ein Mathematiker interessiert sich bei der Prüfung auf Unendlichkeit einer Funktion nicht dafür, wie lang man den Graphen der fraglichen Funktion _wirklich_ zeichnen kann, sondern wie lang der Graph der Funktion _der Möglichkeit nach sein müsste_, wenn er vollständig gezeichnet sein _würde_ (um bei diesem Bild  zu bleiben). Versuch doch bitte, die Ebenen der Möglichkeit und der Wirklichkeit auseinander zu halten.


----------



## da-gmd (14. März 2006)

aph am 13.03.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> da-gmd am 13.03.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackajack (14. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 14.03.2006 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 14.03.2006 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer von uns beiden hängt sich jetzt an einem Zeitpunkt auf? *g*
Der Ziegelhaufen besteht aus Ziegeln, die alle schon eine Bestimmung besitzen. Daher ist der Haufen zum Teil alles zugleich.



> > Ein Geo-Dreieck, eine Elle, ein 3m Maßband, eine Stoppuhr. usw.
> 
> 
> Ich habe aber kein einziges dieser Mittel verwendet. Ich verwende, abgesehen von ein wenig gesundem Menschenverstand, vor allem die Logik.


Das war dann wohl ein missglückter Versuch deine "ich will zu einem Zeitpunkt stoppen" Einstellung mit einem Vergleich zu veranschaulichen.  


> > Du lässt "wirklich unendlich" nicht für unsere Prüfung zu, also kommst du nur auf endlich bzw. "potentiell unendlich".
> 
> 
> Die Gründe dafür habe ich dargelegt; widerlege sie.


Da gibt es nichts zu widerlegen. Unsere Auffassung von unendlich scheint zu stark zu divergieren. Ich denke mal ich bin der aktual unendliche Typ und du der potentiell unendliche.
Potenzielle und aktuale Unendlichkeit


> Von Konstruktivisten dagegen wird der Übergang vom potentiell zum aktual Unendlichen als die Stelle angesehen, wo der menschliche Geist den Anspruch aufgibt, noch präzise sagen zu können, womit er sich befasst.



@aph zu dem Buch das du kurzgefasst haben wolltest:
Das ist, so wie ich das verstehe, eine Reihe von Büchern im Stile vom FSM.
Nur als Schwarz ist Weiß und umgekehrt Variante.
Hört sich aber wirklich interessant an.
The Science of Discworld 3. Darwin's Watch
scheibenwelt-romane.de
Scheibenwelt
Scheibenwelt-Romane
hmm.......Computerspiele gibt es davon auch.....


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2006)

crackajack am 14.03.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von uns beiden hängt sich jetzt an einem Zeitpunkt auf? *g*
> Der Ziegelhaufen besteht aus Ziegeln, die alle schon eine Bestimmung besitzen. Daher ist der Haufen alles zugleich.



Lol, du bist gerade dabei, den Satz vom Widerspruch zu verletzen; lass es lieber bleiben.



> Da gibt es nichts zu widerlegen. Unsere Auffassung von unendlich scheint zu stark zu divergieren. Ich denke mal ich bin der aktual unendliche Typ und du der potentiell unendliche.



Einen Graphen zu zeichnen, d.h. quasi einen Punkt zu zeichnen und danach einen weiteren Punkt zu zeichnen, ist wohl eindeutig ein Beispiel für den Fall der – laut Wikipedia – potentiellen Unendlichkeit.

Wenn du hingegen die Unendlichkeit des Graphen voraussetzt, dann argumentierst du freilich zirkulär, wenn du daraus seine Unendlichkeit schlussfolgerst.


----------



## aph (14. März 2006)

da-gmd am 14.03.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Quantenphysik erlaubt über Multiversen etc. die theoretische Existenz von Gott oder Magie usw. Ich kann's Dir leider nicht exakt wiedergeben, weil ich den Artikel zu dem Thema schon vor längerer Zeit gelesen habe und nicht alles behalten konnte.
> Ein einfaches Beispiel für die Möglichkeit von Magie:
> stell Dir vor, es gibt ein Universum, in dem jemand lebt, der denkt magische Kräfte zu haben. Jedesmal wenn er ein Zauberspruch aufsagt, geschieht durch Zufall das, was er wollte. In diesem Universum hat diese Person dann quasi magische Kräfte. Ich weiß, das ist jetzt etwas schwach!
> Aber letztendlich ging es darum, daß die Quantenphysik Möglichkeiten zulässt, die durch die normale Physik abgelehnt werden.
> ...


Und was hat das mit Gott zu tun? Die Relativitätstheorie korrigierte Newtons Physik. Die Quantentheorie korrigiert Einstein. Die Stringtheorie korrigiert die Quantenvorstellung. Usw.. Ich sehe den Gottesbezug in dieser wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung nicht.


----------



## aph (14. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 14.03.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag doch: Bleib bitte bei der Unterscheidung möglich – wirklich. Ein Mathematiker interessiert sich bei der Prüfung auf Unendlichkeit einer Funktion nicht dafür, wie lang man den Graphen der fraglichen Funktion _wirklich_ zeichnen kann, sondern wie lang der Graph der Funktion _der Möglichkeit nach sein müsste_, wenn er vollständig gezeichnet sein _würde_ (um bei diesem Bild  zu bleiben). Versuch doch bitte, die Ebenen der Möglichkeit und der Wirklichkeit auseinander zu halten.



Nunja, ich denke wir sollten uns auch nicht für das interessieren, was momentan wirklich ist, sondern für das was potentiell möglich ist, wenn wir den Prozess des "Kausalität-in-die-Welt-Bringens" abgeschlossen ist.

Warum will ich das? Ganz einfach: Wir könnten sonst sofort aufhören, das Buch zu schreiben, und anfangen den Eintrag zu suchen, der die erste Ursache darstellt. Wollen wir das? Oder wollen wir herausfinden, ob jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann?


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2006)

aph am 14.03.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich denke wir sollten uns auch nicht für das interessieren, was *momentan wirklich* ist, sondern für das was potentiell möglich ist, wenn wir den Prozess des "Kausalität-in-die-Welt-Bringens" abgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Warum will ich das? Ganz einfach: Wir könnten sonst sofort aufhören, das Buch zu schreiben, und anfangen den Eintrag zu suchen, der die erste Ursache darstellt. Wollen wir das? Oder wollen wir herausfinden, ob jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann?



Zuvörderst: Unsere Kausalkette hat immer ein erstes und ein letztes Glied, nur leider nicht immer dasselbe.

Weiterhin: Ich frage ja nicht nur nach dem _momentan wirklichen_ Zustand unserer Kausalkette, sondern auch nach ihrem _zukünftig wirklichen_. (Klingt erst einmal merkwürdig, aber da wir die Frage mit logischen Mitteln beantworten können, gibt es da keine größeren Schwierigkeiten.):



			
				Meinereiner am 07.03.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte p (es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Einträge in dem Buch unendlich viele sein werden).



Man beachte den Ausdruck „sein werden“.

Wenn wir herausfinden wollen, „ob jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann“ (bzw. ob die ganze Geschichte endlich ist), ist es doch unsinnig, danach zu fragen, ob es _möglich_ ist, dass jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann (bzw. o.d.g.G.e.i. (siehe oben)). Wir sollten dann schon fragen, ob _wirklich_ jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann (bzw. o.d.g.G.e.i.):

Frage 1: Ist es _möglicherweise_ der Fall, dass ich nach dem Schreiben dieses Posts tot umfalle? – Ja.

Frage 2: Ist es _wirklicherweise_ der Fall, dass ich nach dem Schreiben dieses Posts tot umfalle? – Nein. (Der Beweis folgt gleich^^)

Man sieht den deutlichen Unterschied in den beiden Fragestellungen. Eine Aussage über die Möglichkeit sagt wenig über die Wirklichkeit aus. Nach der Möglichkeit der Unendlichkeit habe ich aber nie gefragt, sondern nach der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2006)

Hier der Beweis der Richtigkeit der Antwort auf die eben gestellte Frage 2.


----------



## crackajack (15. März 2006)

ElNonsk am 22.02.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden (anscheinend das Grundproblem dieses Threads  ).


wie wahr, wie wahr.....



			
				Meinereiner am 14.03.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 14.03.2006 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, tue ich nicht
*Küken schlüpft*  

Jetzt erstmal die Hardcorevariante von obigen, da du ja sowieso schon glaubst ich bewege mich auf schwachsinnigem Niveau.

Ein Mensch war vor hundert Jahren eine Kernspaltung in der Sonne, der selbe Mensch ist jetzt ein schwarzes Loch und derselbe wird (laut Kristallkugel  ) für den Tod der gesamten Menschheit verantwortlich sein.
 
Sodale, wie kann ich das jetzt bloß meinen? *grübel*
Bin ich vollkommen übergeschnappt? Könnte sein.  

Hast du wirklich jemals versucht den "dümmlichen" Text von vor ein paar Seiten zu verstehen?

Ich werde es dir erklären versuchen. Bis jetzt scheine ich ja die Kernpunkte dieser Theorie nicht vermitteln zu können.
Betrachten wir unser Kausalnetz (Kette ist etwas zu linear)
Der Mensch, von dem ich rede, ist das blaue obere Kügelchen.
Das schwarze Loch ist das grüne Kügelchen rechts oben.
Die Kernspaltung ist das schwarze ganz rechte untere Kügelchen.
Und der Grund für den Untergang der Menschheit ist das weiße Kügelchen ganz links.
Die Zeit in dieser Darstellung ist bei jedem Kügelchen eine andere.

Die potentiell unendliche (jetzt wo ich weiß, was darunter eig. zu verstehen ist, macht das ja gleich mehr Sinn) Aussagenlogik sagt, das man den konkreten Menschen nur vollständig beschreiben kann, wenn man das komplette Kausalnetz beschreiben würde. 
Wenn du jetzt behauptest die vergangene Kernspaltung/ das schwarze Loch/ der zukünftige Weltuntergangsgrund ist nicht der Mensch, nimmst du einen Tei aus dieser Menschenbeschreibung.
Also jedes einzelne Ding ist "zugleich" alles Vergangene, Gegenwärtige und Zukünftige.
Um wieder zu der Prämisse 2 zu kommen (P2: Es gab eine Zeit, in der die Existenz der Menschheit begann). Da die Aussagenlogik besagt das sie potentiel unendlich sein muss und der Mensch wie oben beschrieben Teil der Gesamtheit dieser Logik ist, muss die Existenz der Menschheit potentiell unendlich sein.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist es klar, dass obiges keineswegs die SvW-Evidenz verletzt, sondern diese nur extremer auslegt.

PS. es spielt daher auch keine Rolle ob ich die Möglichkeit als reale Modalität noch hinzufüge, die Möglichkeit als propositionale Modalität ist bereits potentiell unendlich.


> > Da gibt es nichts zu widerlegen. Unsere Auffassung von unendlich scheint zu stark zu divergieren. Ich denke mal ich bin der aktual unendliche Typ und du der potentiell unendliche.
> 
> 
> 
> Einen Graphen zu zeichnen, d.h. quasi einen Punkt zu zeichnen und danach einen weiteren Punkt zu zeichnen, ist wohl eindeutig ein Beispiel für den Fall der – laut Wikipedia – potentiellen Unendlichkeit.


Das zeichnen ist eine potentiell unendliche Arbeit. *zustimm*
Aber der Graph selbst muss ein aktual unendlicher Strich sein. Der 8er quer ist nun mal gang und gebe in der Mathematik.


> Wenn du hingegen die Unendlichkeit des Graphen voraussetzt, dann argumentierst du freilich zirkulär, wenn du daraus seine Unendlichkeit schlussfolgerst.


Um unseren hermeneutischen Zirkel zu beenden:
Du nimmst zum Zeichnen des Graphen ein potentiell unendlich großes Papier, ein p. u. langes Lineal, ein p. u. lange Bleistiftmine und p.u. lange viel Zeit.
Beim Zeichnen kommst du daher auf eine potentiell unendlich lange Gerade, auch wenn sie real unendlich wäre. Was bei potentiell unendlich sowieso unmöglich ist.
Ich nehme ein aktual unendlich großes Papier, ein a. u. langes Lineal, ein a. u. lange Bleistiftmine und a.u. lange viel Zeit.
Beim Zeichnen komme ich daher auf eine real unendlich lange Gerade, wenn sie real unendlich ist

Verstehen wir uns jetzt richtig?  

Und um die endlichen Prüfmittel nochmal zu bringen, da die jetzt doch mehr zutreffen als ich das zuerst annahm:
Betrachten wir nochmal das Geo-Dreieck.
Jeder Mensch der an aktual unendliche Dinge glaubt, wird sofort erkennen, dass das Dreieck 14cm und zwei Zipfel lang ist.
Der Typ der an potentiell unendlich lange Dinge glaubt, wird selbst das Dreieck für potentiell unendlich lange halten müssen.
Wie das?
Starten wir einen Versuch:
Wir spannen das Dreieck in eine optische Messvorichtung, die zum Messen von Längen diese abfahren muss.
Wir tasten uns mit dem Lichtstrahl an die linke Kante.
Danach starten wir den Messvorgang.
Die Maschine kann max. mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1Yoktometer (10^-24 Meter) pro Jahr fahren. 
Schauen wir in 10^10 Jahren auf das Messergebnis würde es immer noch nicht die 14cm erreicht haben. Daher wäre es potentiell unendlich.

Also ich glaube mit der Annahme das gewisse Unendlichkeiten möglich sind, bin ich da besser dran.


----------



## aph (15. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 14.03.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuvörderst: Unsere Kausalkette hat immer ein erstes und ein letztes Glied, nur leider nicht immer dasselbe.


Das schon mal gar nicht. Sie hat viele erste und noch viel mehr letzte Glieder, wie crackajack schon korrekt anmerkte -> sie ist ein Kausalkettennetz mit vielen noch unvernetzten Lücken. Es sind derzeit sehr viele Stränge. Gravitation und Elektromagnetismus zB sind meines Wissens noch von niemandem verknüpft worden.



> Wenn wir herausfinden wollen, „ob jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann“ (bzw. ob die ganze Geschichte endlich ist), ist es doch unsinnig, danach zu fragen, ob es _möglich_ ist, dass jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann (bzw. o.d.g.G.e.i. (siehe oben)). Wir sollten dann schon fragen, ob _wirklich_ jemals eine erste Ursache eingetragen werden kann (bzw. o.d.g.G.e.i.):
> 
> Frage 1: Ist es _möglicherweise_ der Fall, dass ich nach dem Schreiben dieses Posts tot umfalle? – Ja.
> 
> ...


Du vielleicht nicht, ich aber. Und das aus gutem Grund - nämlich die Suche nach der ersten Ursache, die mit der Beweisführung beantwortet werden sollte.
Gerade die Frage: "Werden wir wirklich jemals eine erste Ursache eintragen?" kann logisch mit Nein beantwortet werden. Die erste Ursache ist dadurch qualifiziert, dass danach keine weitere Ursache mehr eingetragen werden KANN, die noch vor ihr steht. Wenn aber die _Möglichkeit_ besteht, weitere Einträge zu machen, dann wird dieses KANN potentiell bejaht und damit die bisherige erste Ursache disqualifiziert. Erst wenn wir wissen: "Ok, diese Ursache hier, die ist die erste, da kann keine weitere kommen." <- dann haben wir sie gefunden.

Die Wirklichkeit der Unendlichkeit der Zeit und der Menschheit können wir nicht ableiten. Ihre Möglichkeit jedoch verhindert, eine bestimmte Ursache als erste auszuzeichnen. Haben wir es jetzt?


----------



## Meinereiner (15. März 2006)

crackajack am 15.03.2006 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die potentiell unendliche (jetzt wo ich weiß, was darunter eig. zu verstehen ist, macht das ja gleich mehr Sinn) Aussagenlogik sagt, das man den konkreten Menschen nur vollständig beschreiben kann, wenn man das komplette Kausalnetz beschreiben würde.
> Wenn du jetzt behauptest die vergangene Kernspaltung/ das schwarze Loch/ der zukünftige Weltuntergangsgrund ist nicht der Mensch, nimmst du einen Tei aus dieser Menschenbeschreibung.



Der Mensch wird nicht dadurch Mensch, dass ihn jemand beschreibt. Die Bedingungen einer Beschreibung des Menschen sind nicht die Bedingungen seiner Existenz. – Womit sich der Rest leider erübrigt. Der Mensch ist dann Mensch, wenn sich seine Teile usw. entsprechend zusammengefügt haben. Die Sache kompliziert zu reden, hilft da leider kein Stück weiter.

PS: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen beschreiben und erklären. Um einen Gegenstand vollständig zu beschreiben, muss man nicht die gesamte Kausalkette aufrollen (eine vollständige Beschreibung ist z.B. „besitzt alle die Eigenschaften, die ich besitze“; das war eine vollständige – nur nicht besonders detaillierte – Selbstbeschreibung von mir). Ich habe zu besagter jedoch Zeit von erklären, nicht von beschreiben gesprochen:



			
				Meinereiner am 17.01.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben es also mit _drei_ Elementen („p“, „->“, „q“) zu tun, die für eine _vollständige_ Erklärung alle erklärt werden müssen. „p“ und „q“ haben wir bereits erklärt, aber nicht „->“ (Konditional heißt das Ding). Was du nun tust, ist, von p einfach auf q zu schließen, ohne das Konditional zu erklären. Du behauptest einfach, q folge aus p, ohne diese Folge zu erklären, worin sie besteht. Jedes mal allerdings, wenn du versuchst, dieses Konditional zu erklären, könntest du gewiss immer kleinlicher und detaillierter aufzählen, was für Vorgänge daran beteiligt sind, dass die Lampe leuchtet. Damit erklärst du aber _nicht_ das Konditional, sondern du erweiterst lediglich p um bestimmte Dinge. Selbst wenn du jedes einzelne Atom in seiner Wirkung beschreiben würdest, erklärtest du nicht das Konditional, denn deine Aussage wäre noch immer: „Wenn die und die Atome gegeben sind und so und so wirken (=p), dann leuchtet die Lampe (=q)."



PPS:



> da du ja sowieso schon glaubst ich bewege mich auf schwachsinnigem Niveau.



Jupp^^. Das liegt daran, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass du deinen Einwand an P2 schlichtweg um des Einwandes willen formulierst. Du hast mit der Absicht begonnen, einen Widerspruch in meiner Argumentation aufzuzeigen. Daran ist nichts auszusetzen; aber nachdem dir das nicht gelungen ist, bringst du immer mehr Prämissen ins Spiel, die ich nie verwendet habe und ziehst daraus Schlüsse, die oft logisch ungültig sind. Aus deinem einstmaligen Versuch, mir einen Widerspruch nachzuweisen um daraus die Falschheit von P2 zu folgern, ist der bloße Versuch geworden, die Falschheit von P2 zu erweisen (ohne den Aufhänger des Nachweises eines Widerspruchs). Dieses Unternehmen ist aber ziemlich aussichtslos, du sabotierst ja mit deiner Argumentation mittlerweile schon jegliche Pragmatik des Sprachgebrauchs (wenn Hinz glaubte, dass aus einem Backsteinhaufen ein Haus würde und Kunz glaubte, dass aus demselben Backsteinhaufen eine Mauer würde und keiner wüsste, was der jeweils andere über den Backsteinhaufen glaubte, dann könnten sich beide niemals über diesen Backsteinhaufen unterhalten, da der eine von einem Haus, der andere von einer Mauer spräche und also keiner wüsste, was der jeweils andere denn meinte).

.............................



> Das zeichnen ist eine potentiell unendliche Arbeit. *zustimm*
> Aber der Graph selbst muss ein aktual unendlicher Strich sein. Der 8er quer ist nun mal gang und gebe in der Mathematik.



Wenn wir den Graphen zeichnen, dann wird er niemals aktual unendlich; das ist doch der Witz an der Sache.



> Ich nehme ein aktual unendlich großes Papier, ein a. u. langes Lineal, ein a. u. lange Bleistiftmine und a.u. lange viel Zeit.
> Beim Zeichnen komme ich daher auf eine real unendlich lange Gerade, wenn sie real unendlich ist



Wie du selbst festgestellt hast:



> Das zeichnen ist eine potentiell unendliche Arbeit. *zustimm*





> Wir spannen das Dreieck in eine optische Messvorichtung, die zum Messen von Längen diese abfahren muss.
> Wir tasten uns mit dem Lichtstrahl an die linke Kante.
> Danach starten wir den Messvorgang.
> Die Maschine kann max. mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1Yoktometer (10^-24 Meter) pro Jahr fahren.
> Schauen wir in 10^10 Jahren auf das Messergebnis würde es immer noch nicht die 14cm erreicht haben. Daher wäre es potentiell unendlich.



Nope, es fehlt die Voraussetzung, dass unsere Maschine unendlich lange weiter an der Kante entlang fährt. In deinem Beispiel wird das geschlussfolgert, beim zeichnen unseres Graphen setzen wir es voraus.


----------



## da-gmd (15. März 2006)

aph am 14.03.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> da-gmd am 14.03.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...der Punkt ist der, daß mit der Vertiefung der Naturwissenschaften ein starker allgemeiner Glaubensverlust einherging. Der Glaube an die Schöpfungsgeschichte wurde durch die, wohl eher zutreffende, Evolutionstheorie verdrängt, die Erschaffung des Universums durch den Urknall begründet, in Krankheiten und Epedimien nicht mehr eine Strafe Gottes gesehen, sondern es wurden biologische Ursachen dafür gefunden usw. 
Diese ganzen Erkenntnisse, die wohl alle richtig sind, haben dazu geführt, daß nicht nur der allgemeine Glaube an einen Gott zurückging, sondern man hat häufig auch geglaubt, durch diese neuen Erkentnisse in den Naturwissenschaften die Existenz eines Gottes ausschließen und widerlegen zu können. Es war einfach kein Platz mehr für Gott da.
Die Quantenphysik belegt jetzt auf keinen Fall die Existenz Gottes, aber vielleicht lässt sie dieser Raum.


----------



## aph (15. März 2006)

da-gmd am 15.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganzen Erkenntnisse, die wohl alle richtig sind, haben dazu geführt, daß nicht nur der allgemeine Glaube an einen Gott zurückging, sondern man hat häufig auch geglaubt, durch diese neuen Erkentnisse in den Naturwissenschaften die Existenz eines Gottes ausschließen und widerlegen zu können. Es war einfach kein Platz mehr für Gott da.
> Die Quantenphysik belegt jetzt auf keinen Fall die Existenz Gottes, aber vielleicht lässt sie dieser Raum.



Ich verstehe nicht, warum ausgerechnet die Quantenphysik Platz für Gott lässt. Weil wir sie noch nicht verstehen? Weil er nun in Paralleluniversen hocken kann, an deren Existenz wir vorher nicht (wissenschaftlich begründet) glauben konnten? Irgendwie fehlt mir wohl der springende Punkte in deiner Argumentation. Für mich ist die Quantenphysik nur ein weiteres Rätsel der Wissenschaften und hat erst mal nichts mit Gott zu tun.


----------



## Meinereiner (15. März 2006)

aph am 15.03.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das schon mal gar nicht. Sie hat viele erste und noch viel mehr letzte Glieder, wie crackajack schon korrekt anmerkte -> sie ist ein Kausalkettennetz mit vielen noch unvernetzten Lücken.



Wir reden hier aber nicht über Kausalnetze mit vielen ersten und letzten Gliedern, sondern über eine Kausalkette – ansonsten würde ich mich wundern, warum du ständig nach _der_ ersten Ursache fragst.



> *Gerade die Frage: "Werden wir wirklich jemals eine erste Ursache eintragen?" kann logisch mit Nein beantwortet werden.* Die erste Ursache ist dadurch qualifiziert, dass danach keine weitere Ursache mehr eingetragen werden KANN, die noch vor ihr steht. Wenn aber die _Möglichkeit_ besteht, weitere Einträge zu machen, dann wird dieses KANN potentiell bejaht und damit die bisherige erste Ursache disqualifiziert. Erst wenn wir wissen: "Ok, diese Ursache hier, die ist die erste, da kann keine weitere kommen." <- dann haben wir sie gefunden.



Ein fraglos interessantes Argument, aber leider mit einer Schwäche. Da dein Argument allerdings zwei Lesarten erlaubt und eine Prämisse fehlt, habe ich mir erlaubt, beide Lesarten des Schlusses in vollständiger Form hinzuschreiben (wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, weise mich bitte darauf hin):

Lesart 1:

P1: Wenn _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache existiert, dann gibt es eine Ursache, bei der es nicht möglich ist, dass sie eine Ursache hat. (Wenn p, dann q)

P2: Für jede Ursache gilt: Es ist möglich, dass vor ihr eine weitere Ursache existieren kann. (Nun nicht q)

K1: Also ist es nicht der Fall, dass _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache existiert. (Also nicht p)

Der Einwand gegen diese Lesart des Argumentes ist, dass P2 nicht begründet worden ist. Woher wissen wir, dass bei jeder Ursache die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sie eine Ursache hat? Wir können hier mit P1 feststellen: Wenn _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache existiert, dann gibt es eine Ursache, bei der es nicht möglich ist, dass sie eine Ursache hat. D.h.: Es ist möglich, dass P2 falsch ist (eben dann, wenn _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache existiert). Daraus aber folgt: Es ist möglich, dass K1 wahr ist; ausgeschrieben: Es ist möglich, dass es nicht der Fall ist, dass _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache existiert. Die Evidez von K1 ist damit widerlegt.

Lesart 2:

P1b: Wenn _der_ erste Eintrag in unserem Buch existiert, dann gibt es einen Eintrag in unserem Buch, bei dem es nicht möglich ist, dass davor ein anderer steht.

P2b: Für jeden Eintrag in unserem Buch gilt: Es ist möglich, dass vor ihm ein weiterer Eintrag steht.

K1b: Also ist es nicht der Fall, dass _der_ erste Eintrag in unserem Buch existiert.

Der Einwand hiergegen ist im Grunde derselbe, wie gegen Lesart 1. Da es allerdings ziemlich bescheuert klingt, zu sagen, es sei möglich, dass ein Eintrag existiere, vor den kein weiterer geschrieben werden könne, kurz einige Erläuterungen zum Begriff „Möglichkeit“:

Seit Saul A. Kripke spricht man in der Modallogik (die Logik von Möglichkeit und Notwendigkeit) von _möglichen Welten_. Ganz pauschal (und genau genommen auch nicht ganz richtig*) kann man sagen, dass in allen diesen möglichen Welten die Gesetze der Logik gelten. Inhaltlich jedoch können diese möglichen Welten völlig verschieden sein: in der einen gibt es benzintankende Fische, in der anderen fliegende Fahrräder usw. Wenn man nun die Frage stellt, ob es möglich sei, dass es grüne Schwäne gäbe, dann stellt man im Grunde die Frage, ob es eine mögliche Welt gäbe, in der grüne Schwäne existieren. Da es so eine mögliche Welt mit grünen Schwänen gibt, muss die Frage mit „ja“ beantwortet werden.

Wie sieht das nun aber mit Einträgen aus, vor die kein weiterer Eintrag geschrieben werden kann? Auch für diese gibt es eine mögliche Welt; die Gründe, warum in diesen Welten vor die fraglichen Einträge keine weiteren geschrieben werden können, kann man sich aus den Fingerspitzen saugen. Wir können daher sagen: Ja, es ist möglich, dass es Einträge in unserem Buch gibt, vor die kein weiterer geschrieben werden kann.

*Tatsächlich ist die Beziehung, die zwischen Welten besteht, die füreinander mögliche Welten sind, eine unbenannte zweistellige Relation R, die reflexiv, symmetrisch und transitiv ist. Aber ich glaube, ich brauche hier nicht mehr weiterzuschreiben 



> Die Wirklichkeit der Unendlichkeit der Zeit und der Menschheit können wir nicht ableiten. *Ihre Möglichkeit jedoch verhindert, eine bestimmte Ursache als erste auszuzeichnen. Haben wir es jetzt?*



Wie dargelegt, leider nicht. Es ist lediglich _möglich_, dass es _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache nicht gibt.


----------



## Zubunapy (15. März 2006)

aph am 15.03.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> da-gmd am 15.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht lässt sie dieser Raum. Vielleicht braucht kein Argument, da es nur eine These ist, keine Argumentation.
Allerdings frage ich mich, welche Wissenschaft die Existenz Gottes wirklich widerlegt hat? Sicher wurden einige Phänomene wie der Tunnelblick und Krankheiten wie Epilepsie jetzt wiss. begründet. Spastiker und Kinder mit Masern sind nun nicht mehr besessen sondern krank oder Behindert. Doch schließt das die Existenz Gottes aus? Wohl eher nicht! Und die Quantenphysik mit ihren Dimensionstheorien lässt nicht nur Raum, sie öffnet sogar neue Türen für seinen Möglichen Aufenthaltsraum, Vielleicht ist er ja tatsächlich in der vierten Dim anzutreffen. Schließlich gilt er ja als Spirituell! Vielleicht auch nicht. Ich sage, man wird nie beweisen, dass es ihn nicht gibt, genauso wie man die Unendlichkeit des Alls nie beweisen wird. Man kann nur seine Existenz beweisen, indem man ihn sieht und mit zu uns brigt (beim All: Man trifft irgendwann an die Grenze und weis, es ist endlich. Trifft man auf keine Grenze, liegt sie womöglich noch weiter weg...)


----------



## aph (16. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 15.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden hier aber nicht über Kausalnetze mit vielen ersten und letzten Gliedern, sondern über eine Kausalkette – ansonsten würde ich mich wundern, warum du ständig nach _der_ ersten Ursache fragst.


Also das ist nun wirklich einfach zu beantworten - und dein Widerspruch überrascht mich. Wenn von einer ersten Ursache die Rede ist, dann ist sie der Anfang aller Kausalketten. Eine einzelne Ursache kann jedoch die Ursache mehrerer Wirkungen sein. Der herunterfallende Apfel zB kann am Baum Platz für einen neuen Zweig lassen sowie am Boden einen Wurm erschlagen. Ebenso können mehrere Ursachen zusammen eine Wirkung haben. Hieraus ergibt sich ein sternförmiges Netz, in dessen Zentrum oder einem Zipfel die erste Ursache steht, die als einzige keine eigene Ursache hat.
So habe ich es hier auch schon mehrfach beschrieben, als ich zB vom Umhängen einzelner Kettenbestandteile in dem Buch schrieb. Crackajack hat es ähnlich beschrieben. Das Netz ist übrigens momentan ausgesprochen unvollständig.



> Wie dargelegt, leider nicht. Es ist lediglich _möglich_, dass es _die_ erste, ursachenlose Ursache nicht gibt.



Und genau das genügt um festzustellen, dass es die erste Ursache nicht zwingend geben muss (nahezu entsprechend deiner ersten Lesart). Zwar kann eine Ursache gefunden und von ihr behauptet werden, sie sei die erste. Allerdings besteht dann immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass noch eine weitere gefunden wird, die vor ihr steht. Da aber die erste Ursache dadurch definiert ist, dass es keine vor ihr stehende geben kann, müsste erst bewiesen werden, dass da keine mehr kommen wird. Dies ist über zwei Wege möglich: Entweder stirbt die Menschheit vor ihrem Auffinden aus, oder sie wird bis in alle Ewigkeit nicht gefunden.
Eine Alternative wäre, dass die gefundene und behauptete erste Ursache genügend Eigenschaften mitbringt, die es ausschließen, dass sie eine eigene Ursache haben _kann_. Ich wüsste aber nicht, wie solche Eigenschaften aussehen sollten? Man kann immer fragen: Wer hat Gott erschaffen? Was hat den Urknall ausgelöst? Und solange diese Fragen nicht beantwortet werden oder als ungültig bewiesen werden können, solange muss von der Möglichkeit einer weiteren Ursache ausgegangen werden.

Du könntest jetzt behaupten, eine erste Ursache zeichne sich schon dadurch aus, dass es zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt keine vor ihr gäbe. Ich hoffe, eine solche Definition widerspräche unser beider Verständnis und auch dem von Kant, so dass wir darüber nicht reden brauchen. In einem solchen Falle wäre Gott keine Konstante.

Übrigens geht es mir nicht darum zu beweisen, dass es keine erste Ursache geben kann, sondern dass ihre Existenz nicht zwingend aus dem Einbringen der Kausalität in die Welt durch den Menschen bewiesen kann. Ich beweise sozusagen die Unmöglichkeit eines Beweises.


----------



## aph (17. März 2006)

Trickmaster am 13.03.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten liest du es dir nochmal durch und vergleichst es mit einigen Evolutions-, Astronomie- oder Physikbüchern sofern du welche hast.



Am besten liest du dir mal diese neuen Erkenntnisse durch. Aber du glaubst ja nicht an den Urknall vor 13 Mrd. Jahren.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. März 2006)

aph am 16.03.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist nun wirklich einfach zu beantworten - und dein Widerspruch überrascht mich. Wenn von einer ersten Ursache die Rede ist, dann ist sie der Anfang aller Kausalketten. Eine einzelne Ursache kann jedoch die Ursache mehrerer Wirkungen sein.



Oh, mein Einwand hängt weniger an dem Begriff des Kausalnetzes, sondern vielmehr daran:



			
				aph am 15.03.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie [die Kausalkette bzw. das Kausalnetz] hat viele erste und noch viel mehr letzte Glieder



Wenn das nicht so gemeint war, dann erübrigt sich die Sache allerdings.



> Und genau das genügt um festzustellen, dass es die erste Ursache *nicht zwingend* geben muss (nahezu entsprechend deiner ersten Lesart).





> Übrigens geht es mir nicht darum zu beweisen, dass es keine erste Ursache geben kann, sondern dass ihre Existenz *nicht zwingend* aus dem Einbringen der Kausalität in die Welt durch den Menschen bewiesen kann.



Dieser Punkt ist natürlich richtig. Aber eben hieß es ja noch:



			
				aph am 15.03.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die Frage: "Werden wir wirklich jemals eine [_die_] erste Ursache eintragen?" kann logisch mit Nein beantwortet werden.



Hier fehlt noch jede Spur von „es ist möglich, dass“. Daher der Einwand.



> Ich beweise sozusagen die Unmöglichkeit eines Beweises.



Na wir wollen uns mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. 

....................................

Gut, wir haben festgestellt, dass es möglich ist, dass wir niemals _die_ erste ursachenlose Ursache finden. Was aber heißt das für uns und Gott? – Nun, betrachteten wir Gott als erste ursachenlose Ursache ( a) tun wir das hier ja sowieso und b) wäre wohl ein Gott, der selbst eine Ursache hat, nicht so wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei), dann wäre seine Existenz nach wie vor nicht ausgeschlossen: Es ist nach dem Gesagten noch immer möglich, dass es eine erste ursachenlose Ursache gibt und damit ist es noch immer möglich, dass es Gott als erste ursachenlose Ursache gibt. Wir sind „so schlau als wie zuvor“.

Betrachten wir aber noch einmal die Diskussion Endlichkeit – Unendlichkeit der Kausalkette. Normalerweise laufen Gottesbeweise und ihre Widerlegungen darauf hinaus, dass keine der beiden Seiten einen endgültigen Beweis für ihre Position erbringen kann; es bleibt immer möglich, dass Gott existiert. Wenn du aber beweisen könntest, dass die Kausalkette unendlich lang ist, dann gäbe es darin keinen Platz für Gott als erste Ursache. Du hättest Gottes Existenz quasi widerlegt.

Ein Problem, welches natürlich besteht, ist, dass wir über einen Gott sprechen, der, wie unsere Kausalkette, erst in die Welt gebracht wird. Wenn man jedoch zeigen kann, dass tatsächlich erst der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringt und dass diese daraus folgende Kausalkette unendlich lang ist, dann ist bewiesen, dass es unsinnig ist, sich Gott als ursachenlose Ursache zu denken Oo

Das war jetzt eben nur ein kurzes Brainstorming (bah, denglisch), aber du siehst, dass die Diskussion endlich – unendlich für unseren Gottesbeweis lange nicht so überflüssig ist, wie du es scheinbar denkst.


----------



## aph (17. März 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.03.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 15.03.2006 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit den vielen Anfängen meine ich die noch unverknüpften Ursachen, die vermutlich eine Ursache haben, die aber noch nicht gefunden wurde. Von denen gibt es mehrere.


> Es ist nach dem Gesagten noch immer möglich, dass es eine erste ursachenlose Ursache gibt und damit ist es noch immer möglich, dass es Gott als erste ursachenlose Ursache gibt. Wir sind „so schlau als wie zuvor“.


Sag ich ja ... man kann ihn weder beweisen noch seine Nichtexistenz beweisen. Selbst wenn man genau wüsste, dass bis in alle Ewigkeit Ursachen gefunden würden, bewiese das noch nicht, dass es keine erste geben kann. Eine von ihnen könnte diejenige sein, für die man niemals mehr eine Ursache findet. Könnte. Man wird es aber nicht wissen können, dass es diejenige ist.



> Ein Problem, welches natürlich besteht, ist, dass wir über einen Gott sprechen, der, wie unsere Kausalkette, erst in die Welt gebracht wird. Wenn man jedoch zeigen kann, dass tatsächlich erst der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringt und dass diese daraus folgende Kausalkette unendlich lang ist, dann ist bewiesen, dass es unsinnig ist, sich Gott als ursachenlose Ursache zu denken Oo



Hehe ja .. aber eigentlich ließe sich die Beweisführung auch auf Kausalketten übertragen, die als real existierend (also vom Menschen unabhängig) angenommen werden. Oder? Unter Umständen existieren ja noch gar nicht alle Kausalitäten, sondern kommen noch dazu? *grübel*


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2006)

crackajack am 09.03.2006 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Wo ist eig. die Christenfront?
> Ich mein drei Diskussionspartner, die alle nicht an Gott glauben, wollen Gott beweisen?!!? Das kann ja gar nicht gut gehen. Am Ende kommt bei uns noch der Teufel raus.


Habt noch ein bisschen Geduld mit mir. Ich werde gerade von Arbeit überschwemmt


----------



## TBrain (14. April 2006)

*TV-Tipp*

TV-Tipp

gestern Abend lief auf VOX eine BBC-Exklusiv Reportage mit dem Titel *"Gott gegen Darvin"* ich hab leider nur noch die letzten 20 Minuten sehen können, aber es war sehr interessant. Die Wiederholung läuft am *Sonntag morgens 9:55 Uhr auf VOX*.

Es geht um den Fall einer Schule in Pennsylvania in der die Schulbehörde das "Intelligent Design" als Gegenthese zur Evolutionstheorie auf den Stundenplan setzte, was auch dazu führte dass einige Lehrer an der Schule aus Protest kündigten. Einige Eltern und Lehrer wehrten sich und klagten, was zu einem ersten Rechtsstreit führte in dem u.a. geklärt werden sollte ob ID eine wissenschaftliche Theorie darstellt oder ob es eine religiöse Anschauung ist.

Das Ergebnis war das Urteil, was ich hier irgendwann im Dezember mal verlinkt hatte, der Richter befand ID ist keine wissenschaftliche Theorie und darf nicht im Biologieunterricht an Schulen unterrichtet werden.


----------



## crackajack (18. April 2006)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt noch ein bisschen Geduld mit mir. Ich werde gerade von Arbeit überschwemmt


na soooo lange kann Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 nun wirklich nicht dauern....  



			
				TBrain am 14.04.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> gestern Abend lief auf VOX eine BBC-Exklusiv Reportage mit dem Titel *"Gott gegen Darvin"* ich hab leider nur noch die letzten 20 Minuten sehen können, aber es war sehr interessant. Die Wiederholung läuft am *Sonntag morgens 9:55 Uhr auf VOX*.


gestern? ok verpasst....
Sonntag? verpasst....außerdem war ich da sowieso in der Kirche (kewl....Jesus ist auferstanden  )

kleine Zusammenfassung von dem TV-Tipp
für diejenigen die den thread nicht von vorn lesen wollen und den link von TBrain nicht suchen wollen:
ein Zeitungsartikel zum eigentlichen Thema
und ein ausführlicher etuxx-Artikel->


> ....Der Richter John E. Jones III, ein vom Präsidenten George W. Bush berufener Republikaner, fällte ein Urteil, demzufolge es sich bei ID nicht um eine Wissenschaft handelt und dass ID-Schulunterricht eine Verletzung des ersten Amendments der US-Verfassung darstellt, welches es Staatsangestellten verbietet, eine bestimmte Religion durchzusetzen. Der Richter sagte, dass ID in der Schule zu lehren "eine bestimmte Richtung des Christentums" fördert.....ID sei keine Wissenschaft, und das Gegenteil zu behaupten, würde eine Umdefinition von Wissenschaft bedeuten, die übernatürliche Erklärungen einschlösse....
> 
> ...."Die Leute sollten nach dem Wesen der Komplexität fragen, und nicht nach ihrem Grad", sagte Kirschner dem Globe. "Wenn man eine Uhr untersucht, stellt man fest, dass jedes Teil zu einem bestimmten Zweck gefertigt wurde. So würde man als Intelligenter Designer vorgehen. Wenn man aber stattdessen die Biologie betrachtet, stellt man fest, dass es dort nur sehr wenig verschiedene Typen von Einzelteilen gibt, und dass sie von einem Ort zum nächsten kooptiert werden. Es ist wie Lego: so können sehr leicht neue Strukturen erzeugt werden."....
> 
> ...


----------



## ElNonsk (24. April 2006)

crackajack am 18.04.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2006 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du eine Ahnung: Schau mal in der Online-Ladder von SuM 2 wer sich auf den Rängen 140-150 tummelt (Stichwort: Hungabunga0)
  

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Wartet noch ein bisschen (Wo bleibt denn eure "unendliche" Geduld   ), ich habe euch nicht vergessen. Im besten Fall schaff ich es nächstes Wochende endlich wieder mit dem Thread weiterzumachen (was nicht heißen soll, dass ihr nicht selbst inzwischen weiterdiskutieren könnt).


----------



## aph (25. April 2006)

ElNonsk am 24.04.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Wartet noch ein bisschen (Wo bleibt denn eure "unendliche" Geduld   ), ich habe euch nicht vergessen. Im besten Fall schaff ich es nächstes Wochende endlich wieder mit dem Thread weiterzumachen (was nicht heißen soll, dass ihr nicht selbst inzwischen weiterdiskutieren könnt).



Nö, wir waren eigentlich fertig. Wir haben alle potentiellen Beweise durchdiskutiert und festgestellt, dass sich weder Gottes Existenz noch seine Nicht-Existenz wissenschaftlich beweisen lässt. Nicht mal gedankliche Experimente, wie die von Kant, konnten endgültig eine zwingende Logik zuweisen.

Insofern steht nur noch _dein_ Beweisversuch aus. Wenn der nur einer der bereits diskutierten ist, wirst du wohl schlechte Karten haben.


----------



## Trickmaster (25. April 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp*



			
				TBrain am 14.04.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Tipp
> 
> gestern Abend lief auf VOX eine BBC-Exklusiv Reportage mit dem Titel *"Gott gegen Darvin"* ich hab leider nur noch die letzten 20 Minuten sehen können, aber es war sehr interessant. Die Wiederholung läuft am *Sonntag morgens 9:55 Uhr auf VOX*.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das angeschaut und jetzt erst kapiert worauf ihr eigentlich hinauswollt.   Natürlich darf das intelligente Design nicht als Wissenschaft für die Evolution einspringen, doch das sehen die Typen in USA wohl anders. Wenn die so unbedingt die Evolutionslehre nicht in Schulen lehren lassen wohlen, warum bauen die sich dann nicht so was wie ne Privatschule? Intelligentes Design geht davon aus, dass Gott im Spiel war und damit wäre theoretisch alles möglich. Die Evolution hingegen geht nicht von einen Gott aus, ist also neutral und zwar solange, bis sich ein Gott zeigt und seine Exsistenz bewiesen wurde. Hab ich recht?   Also ist die Evolution Wissenschaft solange diese Theorie widerlegt werden kann oder durch eine andere logische Theorie ersetzt wird.
Ich dachte zuvor, dass man sich darum streite, das Evolutionstheorie im Religionsunterricht wäre... Den Rest könnt ihr euch ja schon denken. Die Wissenschaft ist Fakt und alles andere ist Glaube. So ist es nun mal und was die da in den USA tun ist sowieso illegal und gefällt uns Christen (Protestanten) erst Recht nicht. Wir sind nämlich für einen Staat, der sich von der Kirche (und anderen Religionen) absondert, also unabhängig ist. den Grund verate ich euch nicht.  
Allerdings wurde bei dieser Reportage auf ein großes Rätsel gewiesen, dass von der Evolutionstheorie noch zubeantworten ist. man weiß nämlich nicht warum  bestimmte Tiere, wie z.B. das Zebra mit seinen schwarz-weißen Streifen (aber insgesamt seinem ganzen Körper) so aussieht wie er jetzt aussieht. An dieser Stelle wäre ein Schöpfer vorstellbarund dieser glaube wäre für sie auch sehr gut, sagten die Evolutionsbiologen in diesem Film. Denn woher weiß das Zebra, dass der Löwe nur schwarzweiß sieht und dadurch auch die Verwirrung kommt, wenn in sie in der Gruppe stehen?Schließlich hätte seine Fellfarbe eher die des Löwen annehmen müssen oder noch eher die eines Tigers. Was ich glaube habe ich gesagt aber ich glaube auch an die Evolution, weil beide Theorien nur so von logischen Gründen bespickt sind. Allerdings ist die eine nur durch die Exsistenz eines Gottes begründbar. Als echter Christ ist die Exsitenz eines einzigen Gottes sowieso Tatsache, weswegen ich auch beide Theorien unterstütze und ihre Entwicklung nicht aufhalten will, denn am Ende siegt immer die Wahrheit und das ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige Tatsache.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. April 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp*



			
				Trickmaster am 25.04.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wurde bei dieser Reportage auf ein großes Rätsel gewiesen, dass von der Evolutionstheorie noch zubeantworten ist. man weiß nämlich nicht warum  bestimmte Tiere, wie z.B. das Zebra mit seinen schwarz-weißen Streifen (aber insgesamt seinem ganzen Körper) so aussieht wie er jetzt aussieht. An dieser Stelle wäre ein Schöpfer vorstellbarund dieser glaube wäre für sie auch sehr gut, sagten die Evolutionsbiologen in diesem Film. Denn woher weiß das Zebra, dass der Löwe nur schwarzweiß sieht und dadurch auch die Verwirrung kommt, wenn in sie in der Gruppe stehen?


Bitte was? Hab den Film nicht gesehen. Wurde das wirklich als Problem für die Evolutionstheorie dargestellt?!

Es ist doch wohl logisch dass eine Zebra-Vorfahren-Mutante mit Streifen besser überleben und vermehren kann, wenn Löwen diese schlechter erkennen können. Durch eine höhere Population dieser Mutante ergeben sich dann auch "Züchtungen", so dass das Muster immer besser wird (umso besser der Sichtschutz des Musters desto mehr Tiere überleben). Das Überbleibsel kann man auch heute sehen, jedes Tier hat nämlich ein anderes Muster.

Da muss weder das Zebra noch der Löwe etwas davon wissen.


----------



## Trickmaster (25. April 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp*

Doch die Streifen wären doch nutzlos, wenn der Löwe Farben erkennen könnte? Schwarzweiße Streifen in einer gelbgrauen Steppe unter einem blauen Himmel sind nicht gerade sehr unauffällig. Das Beispiel kam übrigens von mir. *Das war auch nicht das was noch ein Rätsel für die Forscher war, sondern warum jedes Tier am Ende so aussieht wie man es heutzutage kennt*. Würde das Zebra mit Pfoten und Krallen nicht besser auskommen um seine Feinde in die Schlucht schlagen können? Schließlich gewinnt immer der stärkere und der Evolution ist der Kreislauf des Lebens sowieso egal, soviel ich weiß(Doofes beispiel..)  
Aufjedenfall geht es um die fettmarkierte Frage. Außerdem wirkst du auf mich ziemlich arrogant. Es sind halt noch nicht alle Fragen gelöst.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. April 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp*



			
				Trickmaster am 25.04.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die Streifen wären doch nutzlos, wenn der Löwe Farben erkennen könnte?


ja eben, wäre diese Mutante auffällig für den Löwen gewesen (anderer Sehapperat etc.), dann gäbe es heute keine Zebras bzw. nicht die, wie wir sie kennen. Das ist sozusagen das ein mal eins der Evolutionstheorie.



> Würde das Zebra mit Pfoten und Krallen nicht besser auskommen um seine Feinde in die Schlucht schlagen können?


Ja, wenn sich wirklich diese Mutante durchgesetzt hätte (wobei Hufe wiederum andere Vorteile haben), aber dafür müsste es grundlegende Änderungen in ihrem Körperaufbau geben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für solche Mutationen (bzw. Folgemutationen in einer langen Zeit) ist einfach geringer.
Das heutige Aussehen der Tiere beruht auf den ganzen Anpassungen, die ihre Vorgängerarten durchlebt haben.



> Schließlich gewinnt immer der stärkere und der Evolution ist der Kreislauf des Lebens sowieso egal, soviel ich weiß(Doofes beispiel..)


Nicht doof sondern schlicht falsch, es gewinnt der Bestangepasste und das muss nicht der Stärkere sein.




> warum jedes Tier am Ende so aussieht wie man es heutzutage kennt



Warum nicht? Es gäbe zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wie die einzelnen Arten aussehen könnten, wir leben aber nur in einer Realität. Hätte natürlich ganz anders laufen können (Zufall eben), aber dies sehen wir daher nicht.
Wie sie aussehen ist nur dann wichtig, wenn es ihnen Vorteile für ihr Überleben sichert. Wenn Rosa gefleckte "Zebras" mit 5 Hörnern einen Vorteil hätten und sie durch spontane Mutationen entstanden wären, dann gäbs sie sie auch heute.


----------



## TBrain (25. April 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte was? Hab den Film nicht gesehen. Wurde das wirklich als Problem für die Evolutionstheorie dargestellt?!



Naja also soo wurde das nicht dargestellt. Dort wurde nur von Evolutionswissenschaftlern auf ein grundlegendes Problem hingewiesen. 

In etwa ist das so: Da sich alles schrittweise entwickelt hat  muss für alle komplexen biologischen Systeme gelten, dass auch zusammenhängende Teilsysteme lösgelöst vom gesamtsystem funktionieren müssen.

Also in etwa so wenn man einem Menschen einen Arm entfernt funktioniert er Körper trotzdem weiter.

Aber wenn man aus einem Uhrwerk nur ein Zahnrad enternt funktioniert beides nicht mehr, weder das Zahnrad noch der Rest des Uhrwerkes sind funktionsfähig oder sinnvoll, es kann sich also nicht "schrittweise" entwickelt haben sondern muss *so* konstruiert worden sein, denn nur in dieser einen Gesammtheit ergibt das Uhrwerk einen Sinn.

Man könnte also die Evolutionstheorie wiederlegen, wenn mann nur ein solches komplexes System finden würde welches sich nicht reduzieren lässt. Darwin kannte angeblich dieses Problem schon und natürlich hat sich ein ID Anhänger darauf gestürzt und ein Beispiel für ein soclhes System angeführt. Ein anderer Wissenschaftler hat es aber wiederlegt.

Sinngemäß sagte ein Evo-Wissenschaftler auch: Es wäre falsch zu behaupten, dass die ET die Antwort auf alles wäre, aber sie ist z.T. das beste was wir haben.

Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen vertändlich


----------



## ElNonsk (3. Mai 2006)

aph am 25.04.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 24.04.2006 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich entschuldige mich nochmals für meine längere Abwesenheit.

So, dann fangen wir mal an   

Noch vorausgeschickt: Ja, ich habe mir alles, was seit meiner Abwesenheit geschrieben wurde, durchgelesen.

_Wir haben alle potentiellen Beweise durchdiskutiert und festgestellt, dass sich weder Gottes Existenz noch seine Nicht-Existenz wissenschaftlich beweisen lässt._
Diesem Satz wird Meinereiner kaum zustimmen. Ich kann mir schon denken, worauf du jetzt verweist:
_Es ist lediglich möglich, dass es die erste, ursachenlose Ursache nicht gibt. _ Meinereiner hat mit diesem Satz aber nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ihr dazu gekommen seid, dass es möglich ist, dass es eine erste Ursache nicht gibt. Das kann er auch gar nicht, da die hierfür erforderlichen Argumente nicht vorliegen.
Vielmehr hat er seine persönliche Überzeugung ausgedrückt. Er schrieb ja selbst, dass er daran glaubt, dass es auch eine Kausalität außerhalb der von den Menschen in die Natur gelegten Kausalität gibt. Diese Behauptung hat er aber nicht logisch untermauert. Das hatte er aber auch nicht im Sinn. Eher wäre es deine Aufgabe gewesen, diese Annahme zu begründen (wie Meinereiner bereits schrieb).

Ich stelle noch einmal kurz die Kantische Argumentation zusammen:

1. Der Mensch bringt die Kausalität in die Welt. Sein ganzes Naturverständnis beruht auf dieser von ihm in die Welt gebrachten Kausalität. Zusammengefasst: Alles, was wir unter Natur verstehen, läuft nur in unseren Gedanken ab.

Soweit ich verstanden habe, stört diese Prämisse einige bzw. ist sie nicht verständlich. Ich werde sie jetzt mit David Humes (witzigerweise ein Empirist *g*) Aussagen zur Kausalität unterlegen. Die sollten das ganze verständlich machen: "Angenommen, ein Mensch von ausgezeichneten Fähigkeiten der Vernunft und der Überlegung würde plötzlich in diese Welt gestellt, so würde er freilich sofort eine stetige Folge von Gegenständen und Ereignissen beobachten; aber irgend etwas weiteres zu entdecken, wäre er nicht imstande. Er würde anfangs durch keinen Denkakt imstande sein, die Vorstellung von Ursache und Wirkung zu fassen, weil die besonderen Kräfte, durch welche alle Naturvorgänge sich vollziehen, niemals den Sinnen erscheinen. Ebensowenig ist es ein vernünftiger Schluss: bloß weil ein Ereignis in einem Falle dem anderen vorhergeht, deshalb sei das eine die Ursache, das andere die Wirkung. Ihr Zusammenhang kann ja willkürlich und zufällig und kein Grund vorhanden sein, das Dasein des einen aus dem Auftreten des anderen abzuleiten."
-> Hier müsstest du ansetzen und zeigen, dass es sehr wohl logisch folgerichtig ist, dass die Ereignisse in der Natur einer vom Menschen unabhängingen (bitte dies nicht wieder falsch verstehen) Kausalität folgen.

2. Der Mensch kann sich zwar vorstellen, dass es eine unendliche Kette gibt, aber er kann sich keine unendliche Kette denken: Wenn ich mir ein Glied der Kette denke, so kann ich mir ein weiteres davor liegendes Glied der Kette denken, usw....... aber ich werde mir niemals eine unendliche Kette denken können, da ich immer an einem endlichen Glied ankommen würde -> darüber hat Meinereiner eigentlich schon genügend geschrieben.

Ergo gibt es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur.

Der Schluss ist logisch korrekt. Um ihn anzuzweifeln musst du also die Prämissen aus den Angeln heben (jaja ich weiß, hat eigentlich Meinereiner alles schon einmal geschrieben   ). Dies hast du aber, soweit ich das überblicken kann, nicht getan (sollte ich mich irren, dann bitte ich jetzt schon um Entschuldigung und bitte dich darum, mir die Entkäftung der Prämissen zu zeigen). 

Bevor du mich wieder irgendwie falsch verstehst: Ich wollte dich mit diesem Beitrag nicht persönlich angreifen, sondern nur Fakten präsentieren. Wenn ich bei meiner Argumentation Fehler gemacht habe, so weise sie bitte nach.


----------



## crackajack (4. Mai 2006)

Juhu, ElNonsk postet wieder was in meinem Lieblingsthread....


			
				ElNonsk am 03.05.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> _Wir haben alle potentiellen Beweise durchdiskutiert und festgestellt, dass sich weder Gottes Existenz noch seine Nicht-Existenz wissenschaftlich beweisen lässt._
> Diesem Satz wird Meinereiner kaum zustimmen.


Fehlt da: nach derzeitiger Kenntnis, momentan oder sowas in der Art?


> _Es ist lediglich möglich, dass es die erste, ursachenlose Ursache nicht gibt. _ Meinereiner hat mit diesem Satz aber nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ihr dazu gekommen seid, dass es möglich ist, dass es eine erste Ursache nicht gibt.


Soweit ich aph verstanden habe hat er auch nichts anderes gesagt. (?)
Er hat ja auch gesagt, dass welbst wenn man diese erste Ursache finden würde, würde man wahrscheinlich nicht sicher feststellen können, dass es wirklich die allererste wäre. (?)


> Ich stelle noch einmal kurz die Kantische Argumentation zusammen:
> 
> 1. Der Mensch bringt die Kausalität in die Welt. Sein ganzes Naturverständnis beruht auf dieser von ihm in die Welt gebrachten Kausalität. Zusammengefasst: Alles, was wir unter Natur verstehen, läuft nur in unseren Gedanken ab.
> 
> Soweit ich verstanden habe, stört diese Prämisse einige bzw. ist sie nicht verständlich.


Da bin ich wohl gemeint. 





> Ich werde sie jetzt mit David Humes (witzigerweise ein Empirist *g*) Aussagen zur Kausalität unterlegen. Die sollten das ganze verständlich machen: "Angenommen, ein Mensch von ausgezeichneten Fähigkeiten der Vernunft und der Überlegung


nochmal ich? *g* 





> würde plötzlich in diese Welt gestellt, so würde er freilich sofort eine stetige Folge von Gegenständen und Ereignissen beobachten; aber irgend etwas weiteres zu entdecken, wäre er nicht imstande. Er würde anfangs durch keinen Denkakt imstande sein, die Vorstellung von Ursache und Wirkung zu fassen, weil die besonderen Kräfte, durch welche alle Naturvorgänge sich vollziehen, niemals den Sinnen erscheinen. Ebensowenig ist es ein vernünftiger Schluss: bloß weil ein Ereignis in einem Falle dem anderen vorhergeht, deshalb sei das eine die Ursache, das andere die Wirkung. Ihr Zusammenhang kann ja willkürlich und zufällig und kein Grund vorhanden sein, das Dasein des einen aus dem Auftreten des anderen abzuleiten."
> -> Hier müsstest du ansetzen und zeigen, dass es sehr wohl logisch folgerichtig ist, dass die Ereignisse in der Natur einer vom Menschen unabhängingen (bitte dies nicht wieder falsch verstehen) Kausalität folgen.


Das eine Ursache eine Wirkung nach sich zieht ist doch vom Menschen definiert.
Wenn ein Apfel aufgrund der Schwerkraft zum Boden fällt, ist selbst nach Tausenden solcher Vorgänge nur scheinbar bewiesen, das wirklich die Schwerkraft dafür verantwortlich ist. Der Einfachheit halber wird es aber trotzdem angenommen, solange es mit allen anderen Naturgesetzen, die man sich bis jetzt ausgedacht hat zusammenpassen oder diese grundlegend ändert.

Soll es auf sowas wie bei wiki zu lesen hinauslaufen?
_Jedes Geschehen sei nicht verursacht, sondern lediglich durch die Gesamtheit unendlich vieler, gleichwertiger Bedingungen bedingt._
(Das unendlich darin gefällt mir. Das bringt mich wieder darauf das ein Ziegel dasselbe wie ein Mensch ist.)
Oder was soll jetzt eine vom Menschen unabhängige Kausalität sein? Einfach eine unentdeckte? Gott?  

Und das mit den Naturvorgängen die den (menschlichen?) Sinnen erscheinen ist doch völliger Nonsens.
Ich sehe kein Infrarot oder Ultraviolett. Ich höre keine Töne unter Xy Hz und über za Hz. Ich spüre keinen Magneten. usw. Gibt es das jetzt gar nicht in der Natur oder wie?
Oder sind technische Hilfsmittel bei den Sinnen eingeschlossen?
Und das "niemals" in dem Satz ist wenn ich die Hilfsmittel erlaube auch sehr gewagt. Und selbst ohne würde ich nicht ausschließen das der Mensch dahingehend noch viel mehr Sinneswahrnehmungen durch Evolution seienr selbst erreichen kann.


> 2. Der Mensch kann sich zwar vorstellen, dass es eine unendliche Kette gibt, aber er kann sich keine unendliche Kette denken: Wenn ich mir ein Glied der Kette denke, so kann ich mir ein weiteres davor liegendes Glied der Kette denken, usw.......


Quark  
Wenn ich mal annehme das unsere Kette tatsächlich unendlich ist. Dann kann ich zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur eine endliche Kette erfasst haben. *zustimm*
Aber wenn ich unendlich lange die Kette erweitere ohne je zu stoppen und ohne Zwischenergebnisse zu betrachten, dann komme ich zum Schluss das die Kette potentiell unendlich ist.


> Ergo gibt es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur.


Diesen Schluss würde Meinereiner in der Form auch nicht unterschreiben (?)-> Ergo ist es möglich das es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur gibt bzw. ist es möglich das es eine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur gibt.

PS
Irgendwie bin ich zu doof um zu erkennen, wo in dieser ganzen Diskussion auch nur ansatzweise Gott bewiesen wurde.
Am Ende bleibt immer noch einzig und allein: Ich glaube oder ich glaube nicht.....?


----------



## aph (4. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 03.05.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> -> Hier müsstest du ansetzen und zeigen, dass es sehr wohl logisch folgerichtig ist, dass die Ereignisse in der Natur einer vom Menschen unabhängingen (bitte dies nicht wieder falsch verstehen) Kausalität folgen.


Muss ich nicht, da ich ja nicht Gott beweisen will, weder in der gedachten Variante der Kausalitätenketten, noch in der realen. Du willst Gott beweisen. Such dir aus, mit welchen Prämissen, es funktioniert mit beiden nicht. Einen kleinen Hinweis aber noch: Wenn du ihn mit nur gedachten Kausalitäten beweisen willst, impliziert das, dass Gott nur gedacht wird. Willst du das wirklich? *g*



> 2. Der Mensch kann sich zwar vorstellen, dass es eine unendliche Kette gibt, aber er kann sich keine unendliche Kette denken: Wenn ich mir ein Glied der Kette denke, so kann ich mir ein weiteres davor liegendes Glied der Kette denken, usw....... aber ich werde mir niemals eine unendliche Kette denken können, da ich immer an einem endlichen Glied ankommen würde -> darüber hat Meinereiner eigentlich schon genügend geschrieben.


Es ist schade, dass du die Diskussion offenbar nicht aufmerksam genug studiert hast. Diese Logik haben wir über viele viele Seiten auseinander genommen und sind sehr wohl übereingekommen: Nämlich dass sich diese Frage nicht eindeutig beantworten lässt. Hierbei existiert ein Unterschied zwischen einem einzelnen Menschen und "dem Menschen" als möglicherweise unendlich lange existierenden Menschheit, die immer wieder neue Kausalitäten entdecken wird.
Siehe auch crackajacks Antwort, er hat exakt verstanden, wie es meinereiner und ich meinten.



> Bevor du mich wieder irgendwie falsch verstehst: Ich wollte dich mit diesem Beitrag nicht persönlich angreifen, sondern nur Fakten präsentieren. Wenn ich bei meiner Argumentation Fehler gemacht habe, so weise sie bitte nach.


Steht eigentlich alles in diesem Thread.


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Mai 2006)

crackajack am 04.05.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, ElNonsk postet wieder was in meinem Lieblingsthread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? Ich versteh nicht ganz, was du meinst.



> > _Es ist lediglich möglich, dass es die erste, ursachenlose Ursache nicht gibt. _ Meinereiner hat mit diesem Satz aber nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ihr dazu gekommen seid, dass es möglich ist, dass es eine erste Ursache nicht gibt.
> 
> 
> Soweit ich aph verstanden habe hat er auch nichts anderes gesagt. (?)
> Er hat ja auch gesagt, dass welbst wenn man diese erste Ursache finden würde, würde man wahrscheinlich nicht sicher feststellen können, dass es wirklich die allererste wäre. (?)


1. Du scheinst meine Texte oft zu überfliegen.   Ansonsten wäre dir sicher aufgefallen, dass du genau den Widerspruch, den ich aufgezeigt habe, noch einmal wiedergibst.
Also noch einmal. Hier steht: „Es ist lediglich möglich, dass es die erste, ursachenlose Ursache nicht gibt.“
Diese Möglichkeit einer unendlichen Kette in der „realen“ Welt (ich spreche nicht von möglichen Welten) wurde aber bei dieser Diskussion nicht bewiesen, sondern einfach nur behauptet. Solltest du anderer Meinung sein, so zeige mir bitte die bei dieser Diskussion aufgestellten (und weiterhin bestehenden) Beweisen für die Möglichkeit einer unendlichen Reihe in der „realen“ Welt.
aph aber behauptet, dass diese Möglichkeit während der Diskussion bewiesen wurde. Meinereiner hat dies nicht behauptet. Den Grund für seine „Nichtbehauptung eines Beweises“ (*g* was für ein schreckliches Deutsch) findest du in meinem oberen Post.
2. Mich interessiert nicht, ob eine unendliche Kausalitätsreihe in der Natur möglich ist, sondern ob sie wirklich existiert bzw. nicht existiert.
Ich hatte ja bereits geschrieben, dass es nach Kant unvernünftig wäre zu glauben, dass in der Natur eine unendliche Kette existiere (aus den bereits mehrmals angeführten Gründen). Das nimmt dem Menschen aber nicht die Möglichkeit, weiterhin eine solche Kette zu behaupten. Er nimmt dann aber in Kauf, dass er gegen die Vernunft handelt (es sei denn Kants Argumenten werden stichhaltig widerlegt).
3. Irgendwie erwecken aph und du die Meinung bei mir, dass ihr glaubt, dass man die erste Ursache mit naturwissenschaftlichen Hilfsmitteln erkennen bzw. nicht erkennen kann. Das habe ich aber niemals behauptet. Angenommen, dass es eine erste Ursache gebe (in diesem Fall nehmen wir einfach mal an, dass es Gott ist) würde dies ja auch bedeuten, dass man Gott mit physikalischen Messungen direkt beweisen bzw. erkennen könnte. Eine recht abstruse Idee!
Wie ich bereits am Anfang des Gottesbeweises von Thomas von Aquin geschrieben habe, bewegen wir uns auf der philosophischen bzw. theologischen Ebene und arbeiten hier (hoffentlich) nur mit der Logik und der Vernunft. Was gegen empiristische Argumentationen spricht, wurde ja schon mehrmals im Thread erwähnt.



> > würde plötzlich in diese Welt gestellt, so würde er freilich sofort eine stetige Folge von Gegenständen und Ereignissen beobachten; aber irgend etwas weiteres zu entdecken, wäre er nicht imstande. Er würde anfangs durch keinen Denkakt imstande sein, die Vorstellung von Ursache und Wirkung zu fassen, weil die besonderen Kräfte, durch welche alle Naturvorgänge sich vollziehen, niemals den Sinnen erscheinen. Ebensowenig ist es ein vernünftiger Schluss: bloß weil ein Ereignis in einem Falle dem anderen vorhergeht, deshalb sei das eine die Ursache, das andere die Wirkung. Ihr Zusammenhang kann ja willkürlich und zufällig und kein Grund vorhanden sein, das Dasein des einen aus dem Auftreten des anderen abzuleiten."
> > -> Hier müsstest du ansetzen und zeigen, dass es sehr wohl logisch folgerichtig ist, dass die Ereignisse in der Natur einer vom Menschen unabhängingen (bitte dies nicht wieder falsch verstehen) Kausalität folgen.
> 
> 
> ...


Doppehuh *g*? Genau das steht doch in Humes Text.



> Soll es auf sowas wie bei wiki zu lesen hinauslaufen?
> _Jedes Geschehen sei nicht verursacht, sondern lediglich durch die Gesamtheit unendlich vieler, gleichwertiger Bedingungen bedingt._
> (Das unendlich darin gefällt mir. Das bringt mich wieder darauf das ein Ziegel dasselbe wie ein Mensch ist.)
> Oder was soll jetzt eine vom Menschen unabhängige Kausalität sein? Einfach eine unentdeckte? Gott?


Also das hatten wir doch schon auf Seite 95 dieses Threads. Meineiner schrieb: „Wenn jedoch Kausalität nicht erst durch den Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, sondern unabhängig von ihm existiert, dann, das hätte gewiss auch Kant zugegeben, ist es möglich, dass es eine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann.“
Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=95


> Und das mit den Naturvorgängen die den (menschlichen?) Sinnen erscheinen ist doch völliger Nonsens.
> Ich sehe kein Infrarot oder Ultraviolett. Ich höre keine Töne unter Xy Hz und über za Hz. Ich spüre keinen Magneten. usw. Gibt es das jetzt gar nicht in der Natur oder wie?
> Oder sind technische Hilfsmittel bei den Sinnen eingeschlossen?
> Und das "niemals" in dem Satz ist wenn ich die Hilfsmittel erlaube auch sehr gewagt. Und selbst ohne würde ich nicht ausschließen das der Mensch dahingehend noch viel mehr Sinneswahrnehmungen durch Evolution seienr selbst erreichen kann.


Ohne hier eine weitere Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen *g*:
1. David Hume lebte im 18. Jh.
2. Ja, technische Hilfsmittel sind eingeschlossen.
3. Du wirst wohl kaum behaupten, dass wir durch den Empirismus alle Fragen klären können bzw. dass wir nur durch unsere Sinneswahrnehmungen zu unserer Naturvorstellung kommen.



> > 2. Der Mensch kann sich zwar vorstellen, dass es eine unendliche Kette gibt, aber er kann sich keine unendliche Kette denken: Wenn ich mir ein Glied der Kette denke, so kann ich mir ein weiteres davor liegendes Glied der Kette denken, usw.......
> 
> 
> Quark
> ...


Zirkelschluss! Das "Warum?" hat Meinereiner in diesem Thread auch schon erklärt.  


> > Ergo gibt es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur.
> 
> 
> Diesen Schluss würde Meinereiner in der Form auch nicht unterschreiben (?)-> Ergo ist es möglich das es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur gibt bzw. ist es möglich das es eine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur gibt.


Mein Schluss ist logisch korrekt. Sofern Meinereiner (und jeder andere) meinen Prämissen zustimmt, muss er auch dem Schluss zustimmen. Wenn du behauptest, dass keine unendliche Ursachenkette nur möglich sei, gehst du von anderen Prämissen aus, die ich nicht aufgestellt habe. Und das hat dir ja auch schon Meinereiner vorgeworfen.
Les dir bitte noch einmal meinen Schluss durch. Wenn du dann immer noch behauptest, dass ich nicht logisch korrekt argumentiert hätte, werde ich mit meinen Ausführungen *g* diesbezüglich fortfahren (ansonsten spare ich mir das Geschreibsel).


> PS
> Irgendwie bin ich zu doof um zu erkennen, wo in dieser ganzen Diskussion auch nur ansatzweise Gott bewiesen wurde.
> Am Ende bleibt immer noch einzig und allein: Ich glaube oder ich glaube nicht.....?


Hängt, wie ich bereits gesagt habe, mit dem Problem Philosophengott/christlicher Gott zusammen. Einer meiner Gründe dafür, dass ich bis jetzt immer noch beim Philosophengott bleibe, in kurzer Zusammenfassung:
- wenn ihr nicht davon überzeugt seid, dass es eine erste Ursache gibt, kann ich mir die ganze Argumentation rund um den Gott der Christen sparen, da dann immer wieder folgendes auftaucht: „Und was wenn die Kausalitätskette unendlich ist?“ (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung) -> aber das habe ich, wenn es mich nicht täuscht, schon einmal geschrieben.


----------



## ElNonsk (6. Mai 2006)

aph am 04.05.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 03.05.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Müsstest du eigentlich schon, wenn du beweisen willst, dass es keine erste Ursache (für mich also Gott) gibt. Darauf hat dich aber auch schon Meinereiner in diesem Thread hingewiesen -> siehe auch: „Das ist mehr oder weniger die Argumentation Kants, die explizit darauf baut, dass wir die Kausalität erst in die Welt hineinlegen. Bezweifelten wir das und sagten, Kausalität existiere auch unabhängig vom Menschen, so wird die ganze Argumentation natürlich hinfällig.“
Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=92
Bezüglich „gedachter Kausalität“: Würdest du behaupten, dass der Baum und der Apfel, der aufgrund der Schwerkraft, die sich der Mensch als Kausalität denkt, zu Boden fällt, nur gedacht werden? *g*



> > 2. Der Mensch kann sich zwar vorstellen, dass es eine unendliche Kette gibt, aber er kann sich keine unendliche Kette denken: Wenn ich mir ein Glied der Kette denke, so kann ich mir ein weiteres davor liegendes Glied der Kette denken, usw....... aber ich werde mir niemals eine unendliche Kette denken können, da ich immer an einem endlichen Glied ankommen würde -> darüber hat Meinereiner eigentlich schon genügend geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Es ist schade, dass du die Diskussion offenbar nicht aufmerksam genug studiert hast. Diese Logik haben wir über viele viele Seiten auseinander genommen und sind sehr wohl übereingekommen: Nämlich dass sich diese Frage nicht eindeutig beantworten lässt. Hierbei existiert ein Unterschied zwischen einem einzelnen Menschen und "dem Menschen" als möglicherweise unendlich lange existierenden Menschheit, die immer wieder neue Kausalitäten entdecken wird.
> Siehe auch crackajacks Antwort, er hat exakt verstanden, wie es meinereiner und ich meinten.


Doch, ich habe mir schon den Thread genau durchgelesen. Und deshalb brauche ich hier nur Meinereiner zu zitieren um dein Argument zu widerlegen (endlich kann ich mal ein bisschen faul sein *g*): „[…] Wann stehen denn dann unendlich viele Einträge in dem Buch? – Offenbar erst nach unendlich langer Zeit (und nehmen wir einfach mal an, die Menschheit würde unendlich lange existieren, um eben unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Buch zu machen). Doch wann sollte denn unendlich viel Zeit vergangen sein? Wann sollte dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht sein? – Offensichtlich kann dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt nicht erreicht werden, denn würden wir ihn erreichen, so wäre er ein Endpunkt und damit freilich nicht mehr unendlich weit entfernt. Vielmehr stehen Zeitverlauf und unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt in demjenigen Verhältnis zueinander, dass sich der Zeitverlauf auf den fraglichen Zeitpunkt zu bewegt, aber ihn niemals erreichen wird (Prozesshaftigkeit). Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist! Hätten wir ein Koordinatensystem und darin eine Strecke, die im Nullpunkt beginnt und dann unendlich weit in eine Richtung weitergezogen ist, so gäbe es keinen Punkt auf dieser Strecke, auf den man zeigen und sagen könnte, hier sei unendlich.
Doch was folgt daraus? – Wenn es keinen Zeitpunkt gibt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist, dann folgt, dass zu jedem Zeitpunkt endlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist.“
Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=97
Crackajack und du scheinen immer noch nicht ganz genau begriffen zu haben, wo und warum euch Meinereiner zugestimmt hat. Zum einen verweise ich hier auf meinen oberen Post. Zum anderen auf ein weiteres Zitat von Meinereiner: „Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass es so etwas wie Kausalität auch unabhängig vom Menschen gibt, daher bin ich auch persönlich der Meinung, dass sie möglicherweise eine unendlich lange Kausalkette bildet, ja.
Setzen wir aller[dings] Kants Prämisse voraus, der ja nicht etwa sagt, der Mensch erkenne die Kausalität in der Welt, sondern der Mensche bringe die Kausalität in die Welt, dann folgt daraus auf kurz oder lang, dass die vom Menschen in die Welt gebrachte Kausalität keine unendlich lange Kette bilden kann.“
Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=95
Übrigens gehst du hier von der, wie Meinereiner es bereits selbst zugegeben hat, „unkantischen Argumentation“ aus, die durch seine Interpretation entstanden ist, weil er dir ja beweisen sollte, dass er dir bei der Argumentation entgegenkommt. Das akzeptiere ich, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es weitaus einfacher wenn crackajack oder du einfach meine Prämissen anzweifeln bzw. widerlegen (der Schluss ist ja, wie schon oben beschrieben, logisch korrekt).

P. S.: Bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass eine unendliche Kausalitätskette besteht? Und bist du auch davon überzeugt, dass die Menschheit in alle Ewigkeit weiterleben wird? Wenn du zweite Frage mit „Ja“! beantwortest, kannst du aber gewisse Widersprüche zu deinen bisher im Thread getätigten Aussagen nicht verleugnen. Dies führt mich zur Annahme, dass es dir nur darum geht, Recht zu behalten bzw. meine Argumentation zu stören, und du darum in dieser Diskussion von Prämissen ausgehst, denen du außerhalb dieser Debatte nicht zustimmen würdest. Sollte dem nicht so sein, wie erklärst du dir diese Widersprüche? Unser Ziel ist doch (hoffentlich) nicht, dass jemand am Ende Recht hat, sondern dass wir der „Wahrheit“ näher kommen. Oder etwa nicht?
Oder ist deine Absicht nur alle möglichen Fälle auszuloten, was eher verständlich wäre?


> > Bevor du mich wieder irgendwie falsch verstehst: Ich wollte dich mit diesem Beitrag nicht persönlich angreifen, sondern nur Fakten präsentieren. Wenn ich bei meiner Argumentation Fehler gemacht habe, so weise sie bitte nach.
> 
> 
> Steht eigentlich alles in diesem Thread.


Stimmt   .


----------



## aph (7. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.05.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Müsstest du eigentlich schon, wenn du beweisen willst, dass es keine erste Ursache (für mich also Gott) gibt. Darauf hat dich aber auch schon Meinereiner in diesem Thread hingewiesen.


Verdammt noch mal, wenn du nicht aufhörst mit solchen Unterstellungen, sehe ich keine Grundlage mehr für die Diskussion.
Noch mal zum Mitschreiben:
1. DU willst Gott beweisen, nicht ich.
2. Ich habe von Anfang an behauptet, dass er nicht bewiesen werden kann. Nichts anderes!
3. Ich habe gezeigt, dass er auch mit Kants Argumentation nicht bewiesen werden kann, weil weiterhin die Möglichkeit besteht, dass er nicht existiert (womit die erste ursachenlose Ursache gemeint ist, ob das Gott ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Zu letzterem hat mir meinereiner in seinem letzten Post zugestimmt.
4. Daraus lässt sich nicht ableiten, dass es Gott nicht gibt. Aber eben auch nicht das Gegenteil.



> Übrigens gehst du hier von der, wie Meinereiner es bereits selbst zugegeben hat, „unkantischen Argumentation“ aus, die durch seine Interpretation entstanden ist, weil er dir ja beweisen sollte, dass er dir bei der Argumentation entgegenkommt. Das akzeptiere ich, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es weitaus einfacher wenn crackajack oder du einfach meine Prämissen anzweifeln bzw. widerlegen (der Schluss ist ja, wie schon oben beschrieben, logisch korrekt).


Und wieder: Ich gehe von gar nichts aus. Ich reagiere auf eure Argumentationen. Ihr sucht aus, bzw. derzeit du. Denn DU willst etwas beweisen, nicht ich. Der Schluss ist nicht logisch korrekt, weil es die Möglichkeit der Unendlichkeit gibt, die du nicht ausschließen kannst. Schau mal in den Teil des Threads, in dem meinereiner und darüber debattierten, was die EULU (erste ursachenlose Ursache) eigentlich qualifiziert.



> P. S.: Bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass eine unendliche Kausalitätskette besteht? Und bist du auch davon überzeugt, dass die Menschheit in alle Ewigkeit weiterleben wird?


Woher soll ich das wissen? Es genügt, dass diese Möglichkeit besteht. Ich möchte auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass es für mich und crackajack ein Kausalitätennetz ist, keine Kette. Es könnte einen, keinen oder viele Anfänge haben.



> .Das führt mich zur Annahme, dass es dir nur darum geht, Recht zu behalten bzw. meine Argumentation zu stören, und du darum in dieser Diskussion von Prämissen ausgehst, denen du außerhalb dieser Debatte nicht zustimmen würdest. Sollte dem nicht so sein, wie erklärst du dir diese Widersprüche? Unser Ziel ist doch (hoffentlich) nicht, dass jemand am Ende Recht hat, sondern dass wir der „Wahrheit“ näher kommen.


Und schon wieder eine falsche Annahme von dir. Ich beharre lediglich auf einem Punkt, an dem ich eine logische Schwäche bei dir und Kant sehe. Warum sollte ich darüber hinweggehen, wenn ich nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass diese ausgeräumt sei?

Noch mal zu dem Punkt, dass Apfel und Baum auch ohne Mensch existieren. Ja, das ist richtig, aber es lässt sich wohl kaum ein real existierender Gott durch nicht real existierende Kausalitäten beweisen, wenn diese nicht mindestens entfernt wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen folgen. Das hat dann nichts mehr mit gedachten Kausalitäten zu tun, sondern mit Wunschdenken. So kommt kein Gott bei raus.


----------



## Meinereiner (7. Mai 2006)

Hui, ich komme mir ja schon richtig wichtig vor, bei der Häufigkeit von Zitaten meinerseits und Verweisen auf mich. Hachja, wenn in 2.000 Jahren irgend so ein Nachwuchshabermas auch über mich sagt, die ganze moderne Philosophie bestünde nur aus Fußnoten zu Meinereiner, dann bin ich restlos glücklich 



			
				aph am 07.05.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ich habe gezeigt, dass er auch mit Kants Argumentation nicht bewiesen werden kann, weil weiterhin die Möglichkeit besteht, dass er nicht existiert



Kant hatte auch nicht vor, Gott zu beweisen^^



> Der Schluss ist nicht logisch korrekt, weil es die Möglichkeit der Unendlichkeit gibt, die du nicht ausschließen kannst.



Doch, der Schluss ist logisch allgemeingültig. Dein Zweifel geht gegen die Prämisse, dass unsere fragliche Kette stets nur endlich sei. Der Möglichkeit nach ist unsere Kette freilich unendlich, doch danach fragen wir ja nicht. Wir fragen nach der Wirklichkeit der Unendlichkeit, doch diese kann, wie wir gesehen haben, zu keinem Zeitpunkt verwirklicht werden.


----------



## aph (7. Mai 2006)

Meinereiner am 07.05.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, der Schluss ist logisch allgemeingültig. Dein Zweifel geht gegen die Prämisse, dass unsere fragliche Kette stets nur endlich sei. Der Möglichkeit nach ist unsere Kette freilich unendlich, doch danach fragen wir ja nicht. Wir fragen nach der Wirklichkeit der Unendlichkeit, doch diese kann, wie wir gesehen haben, zu keinem Zeitpunkt verwirklicht werden.


Da drehen wir uns wieder im Kreis wie vor Monaten. Wir fragen nach einer Wirklichkeit, deren wesentlichstes Merkmal die Unmöglichkeit von etwas anderem ist - nämlich einer weiteren Ursache. Hattest du das nicht schon mal eingesehen?


----------



## Meinereiner (8. Mai 2006)

aph am 07.05.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 07.05.2006 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bringe nicht die beiden diskutierten Fragestellungen durcheinander. Die eine Frage war:

Wenn man einer Kette unendlich lange Zeit Glieder hinzufügt, wird sie jemals der Wirklichkeit nach unendlich lang sein? – Die Antwort hierauf war nein.

Die andere Frage war:

Können wir bei einer gedachten oder wirklichen Kausalkette jemals ein erstes Glied finden, bei dem es nicht möglich ist, dass vor ihm ein weiteres ist? – Die Antwort hierauf war, dass wir es nicht wissen.


----------



## gamerschwein (8. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte mal auf die Idee mit dem intelligenten Schöpfer zurückgehen:
Wenn wirklich ein intelligenter Gott die Erde und das Leben erschaffen hat , wieso war dann die Evolution eine Trial and Error Orgie, im Sinne von die stärkste Rasse kommt durch?!


----------



## aph (8. Mai 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.05.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bringe nicht die beiden diskutierten Fragestellungen durcheinander. Die eine Frage war:
> 
> Wenn man einer Kette unendlich lange Zeit Glieder hinzufügt, wird sie jemals der Wirklichkeit nach unendlich lang sein? – Die Antwort hierauf war nein.
> 
> ...



Tjaja ... meiner Meinung nach qualifiziert sich die EULU durch das zuletzt genannte Merkmal, dass keine vor ihr stehende Ursache gefunden werden KANN. Sonst wäre "Gott" keine Konstante, was sicher nicht zu den göttlichen Eigenschaften gehört.


----------



## Meinereiner (8. Mai 2006)

aph am 08.05.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 08.05.2006 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal, welches Argument wir gerade diskutieren:



			
				ElNonsk am 03.05.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo gibt es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur.
> 
> Der Schluss ist logisch korrekt.



Nicht immer gleich mit Äpfeln schmeißen, wenn nach Birnen gefragt wird^^


----------



## aph (9. Mai 2006)

Meinereiner am 08.05.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal, welches Argument wir gerade diskutieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte ausführlicher. Ich sehe kein Argument.


----------



## Meinereiner (9. Mai 2006)

aph am 09.05.2006 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 08.05.2006 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



„Metabasis eis allo genos“ nennt der sprachbedachte Schreiberling das, was du tust. Das meint den unerlaubten Wechsel von einem Gebiet in ein anderes. Zur Debatte steht die in meinem obigen Post erstgenannte Behauptung. Der Einwand, den du gegen selbige vorbringst, impliziert jedoch die zweite Behauptung in dem fraglichen Post, nicht die erste. Wäre die erstgenannte Behauptung, welche wir ja gerade diskutieren, dass alle Schwäne weiß seien und die zweite, dass alle Frösche grün seien, so lautete deine Einwand: Nein, es ist falsch, dass alle Schwäne weiß sind, denn es gibt auch rote Frösche. So dargestellt, sollte der Fehler offensichtlich sein. Wie ich bereits anschnitt: Achte darauf, wonach gefragt wird und wonach nicht.


----------



## aph (10. Mai 2006)

Meinereiner am 09.05.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich bereits anschnitt: Achte darauf, wonach gefragt wird und wonach nicht.



Verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Es wurde ursprünglich nach Gott gefragt. Dann wurde behauptet, er sei die EULU. Dann wurde versucht zu beweisen, dass es sie gibt. Das wurde versucht, indem man alle Ursache-Wirkung-Beziehungen als nur gedacht erklärte, und eine eventuelle Verkettung von ihnen als "wirklich endlich".

Was hat das mit "in der Natur vorkommenden" Ketten zu tun?

Übrigens: Latein zu verwenden lässt meine Diskussionspartner stark in meinem Ansehen sinken. Es gibt keinen sinnvollen Grund dafür, außer sich profilieren oder überhöhen zu wollen.


----------



## Meinereiner (10. Mai 2006)

aph am 10.05.2006 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Es wurde ursprünglich nach Gott gefragt. Dann wurde behauptet, er sei die EULU. Dann wurde versucht zu beweisen, dass es sie gibt. Das wurde versucht, indem man alle Ursache-Wirkung-Beziehungen als nur gedacht erklärte, und eine eventuelle Verkettung von ihnen als "wirklich endlich".



Genau derartige Interpretationen deinerseits will ich vermeiden, wenn ich schreibe, du sollest aufpassen, die beiden Fragestellungen nicht durcheinander zu bringen. Wenn ElNonsk behauptet, dass eine Kette stets endlich lang sein würde, dann behauptet er _nur_, dass eine Kette stets endlich lang sein würde, _aber nicht_, dass wir aus dieser Endlichkeit Gott als erste ursachenlose Ursache ableiten könnten (freilich scheint es in ElNonsk 2tem Post auf Seite 109 so, als ob genau diese Argumentation verfolgt werden soll(?), aber in dem hier diskutierten Argument ist davon noch nicht die Rede).

Wie ich zudem bereits schrieb, dient das kantische Argument (endlich lange Kausalkette) _nicht_ dazu, Gott bzw. eine erste ursachenlose Ursache zu beweisen.



> Übrigens: Latein zu verwenden lässt meine Diskussionspartner stark in meinem Ansehen sinken. Es gibt keinen sinnvollen Grund dafür, außer sich profilieren oder überhöhen zu wollen.



Und was interessiert mich das? Ich habe ja kein Latein benutzt, nur Altgriechisch. 

Im Ernst: Ich finde es schade, dass du in dem fraglichen Ausspruch, dessen Warum offenbar mehrere Erklärungen zulässt, ausschließlich Boshaftigkeit zu sehen imstande bist. So will es mir scheinen, dass du unangemessen emotional und willkürlich interpretierend in diese Diskussion gehst. Wenn ich dir widerspreche, dann heißt das nicht, dass ich dir irgendetwas böses wollte. In diesem Sinne diente der fragliche Fachterminus nicht etwa dazu, zu zeigen, was ich alles weiß, sondern schlichtweg dazu, deutlich zu machen, dass dein Argumentationsfehler kein Einzelfall ist, sondern tatsächlich so häufig vorkommt, dass er eine eigene Bezeichnung erhalten hat (der Ausspruch „metabasis eis allo genos“ stammt übrigens von Aristoteles, d.h. der besagte Argumentationsfehler hat bereits eine rund 2.300jährige Tradition). Verabschiede dich also bitte von dem Gedanken, dass diese und überhaupt jede Diskussion ein Gegeneinander ist, bei dem nur einer gewinnen kann. Die Grundidee einer Diskussion ist es, _miteinander_ zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, dass allen Diskussionspartnern neu ist. Auch etwas, was wir von den alten Griechen gelernt haben^^

PS: Welches Ansehen ich bei dir genieße, ist mir nun wirklich herzlich egal, schließlich will ich eine Diskussion führen und keinen Heiratsantrag an den Mann bringen.


----------



## aph (10. Mai 2006)

Meinereiner am 10.05.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich zudem bereits schrieb, dient das kantische Argument (endlich lange Kausalkette) _nicht_ dazu, Gott bzw. eine erste ursachenlose Ursache zu beweisen.



Und noch immer fehlt die Auskunft darüber, was das mit den in der Natur vorkommenden Ketten zu tun hat. Waren wir nicht bei gedachten Ketten?

Aber von mir aus ... damit wir in dieser leidigen Diskussion endlich weiter kommen:

Es kann zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine unendlich lange Kausalitätenkette geben. Zufrieden?


----------



## crackajack (10. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 06.05.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Du scheinst meine Texte oft zu überfliegen.


Nö, ich versuch die schon Wort für Wort zu lesen und zu verstehen.
Wenn das mit dem Verstehen nicht immer klappt, kann ich es auch nicht ändern.  


> Meineiner schrieb: „Wenn jedoch Kausalität nicht erst durch den Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, sondern unabhängig von ihm existiert, dann, das hätte gewiss auch Kant zugegeben, ist es möglich, dass es eine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann.“


Hmmm....wenn ich Georgie Bush überreden könnte morgen den Planeten Erde von der Menschheit zu befreien, dann würde es keine Kausalität mehr geben?
Das ist imo absurd.
Allein schon wenn man eine Kausalität  betrachtet. Ursache: Die Menschheit schoß vor 15 Jahren einen Satelliten in den Weltraum. Wirkung: das Ding fliegt noch immer weiter.
Will jemand behaupten das der Satellit nicht mehr weiterfliegt nur weil sich die Menschheit mitsamt den Tieren mit A-Bomben ins Nirvana schickt?


> 3. Du wirst wohl kaum behaupten, dass wir durch den Empirismus alle Fragen klären können bzw. dass wir nur durch unsere Sinneswahrnehmungen zu unserer Naturvorstellung kommen.


Nö, wir und die gesamte Menschheit nicht, aber theoretisch würde ich das schon für möglich halten und ja, wenn Denken/Phantasie/Halluzinationen zur Sinneswahrnehmung gehört.


> Les dir bitte noch einmal meinen Schluss durch. Wenn du dann immer noch behauptest, dass ich nicht logisch korrekt argumentiert hätte, werde ich mit meinen Ausführungen *g* diesbezüglich fortfahren (ansonsten spare ich mir das Geschreibsel).





			
				ElNonsk am 03.05.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Der Mensch kann sich zwar vorstellen, dass es eine unendliche Kette gibt, aber er kann sich keine unendliche Kette denken: Wenn ich mir ein Glied der Kette denke, so kann ich mir ein weiteres davor liegendes Glied der Kette denken, usw....... aber ich werde mir niemals eine unendliche Kette denken können, da ich immer an einem endlichen Glied ankommen würde -> darüber hat Meinereiner eigentlich schon genügend geschrieben.
> 
> Ergo gibt es keine unendliche Ursachenkette/Netz in der Natur.


kA ob das logisch war, irgendwie habe ich den Faden verloren.
gedachte/existierende/natürliche/reelle Ketten
Worüber reden wir eigentlich? :-o 

Kommt in deinen Ausführungen noch eine andere Pointe-die auch wieder was mit Gott zu tun hat- weil das Kant-ding bringt mir gar nichts?



> Hängt, wie ich bereits gesagt habe, mit dem Problem Philosophengott/christlicher Gott zusammen. Einer meiner Gründe dafür, dass ich bis jetzt immer noch beim Philosophengott bleibe, in kurzer Zusammenfassung:
> - wenn ihr nicht davon überzeugt seid, dass es eine erste Ursache gibt, kann ich mir die ganze Argumentation rund um den Gott der Christen sparen, da dann immer wieder folgendes auftaucht: „Und was wenn die Kausalitätskette unendlich ist?“  -> aber das habe ich, wenn es mich nicht täuscht, schon einmal geschrieben.


und wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat aph und ich auch schon geschrieben, das wir weder unendlich noch endlich ausschließen wollen.
Also 50% unserer Meinung gibt dir doch die Grundlage für weiteres Geschreibsel.  



			
				ElNonsk am 06.05.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich „gedachter Kausalität“: Würdest du behaupten, dass der Baum und der Apfel, der aufgrund der Schwerkraft, die sich der Mensch als Kausalität denkt, zu Boden fällt, nur gedacht werden? *g*


Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, dass ich mir jegliche Realität die mich umgibt nur denke. Und? Kannst du mir gegenteiliges beweisen?
Kannst du 100%ig beweisen das wir in keiner Matrix sind?
Oder sogar schon im Himmel Level 15  


> Wann stehen denn dann unendlich viele Einträge in dem Buch? – Offenbar erst nach unendlich langer Zeit (und nehmen wir einfach mal an, die Menschheit würde unendlich lange existieren, um eben unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Buch zu machen). Doch wann sollte denn unendlich viel Zeit vergangen sein? Wann sollte dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht sein? – Offensichtlich kann dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt nicht erreicht werden, denn würden wir ihn erreichen, so wäre er ein Endpunkt und damit freilich nicht mehr unendlich weit entfernt. Vielmehr stehen Zeitverlauf und unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt in demjenigen Verhältnis zueinander, dass sich der Zeitverlauf auf den fraglichen Zeitpunkt zu bewegt, aber ihn niemals erreichen wird (Prozesshaftigkeit). Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist! Hätten wir ein Koordinatensystem und darin eine Strecke, die im Nullpunkt beginnt und dann unendlich weit in eine Richtung weitergezogen ist, so gäbe es keinen Punkt auf dieser Strecke, auf den man zeigen und sagen könnte, hier sei unendlich.
> Doch was folgt daraus? – Wenn es keinen Zeitpunkt gibt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist, dann folgt, dass zu jedem Zeitpunkt endlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist.


Entweder sehe ich es so das ich gar keinen Zeitpunkt betrachten will und einfach unendlich lange weitermache und somit auch unendlich viele Kausalitäten finde oder ich sehe unendlich viele Zeitpunkte mit endlich vielen Kausalitäten. Das mag zwar der Definition von potentiell unendlich entsprechen, aber ich versteh nicht wie man das dann als nicht wirklich unendlich betrachten kann.


> Bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass eine unendliche Kausalitätskette besteht?


ich für meinen Teil glaube an Unendlichkeit mit vielen Anfangspunkten





> Und bist du auch davon überzeugt, dass die Menschheit in alle Ewigkeit weiterleben wird?


ouch! Willst du behaupten die Christen im Himmel gibt es doch nicht.  



			
				Meinereiner am 10.05.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich zudem bereits schrieb, dient das kantische Argument (endlich lange Kausalkette) _nicht_ dazu, Gott bzw. eine erste ursachenlose Ursache zu beweisen.


Und warum hat es ElNonsk dann ohne aufforderung und große Abgrenzung direkt an die Gottesbeweise rangestückelt?  



> Ich finde es schade, dass du in dem fraglichen Ausspruch, dessen Warum offenbar mehrere Erklärungen zulässt, ausschließlich Boshaftigkeit zu sehen imstande bist.


ohne deiner nachfolgenden Erklärung hätte ich es genauso gesehen. Obgleich ich mich nicht darüber ausgelassen hätte





> ....Die Grundidee einer Diskussion ist es, _miteinander_ zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, dass allen Diskussionspartnern neu ist.


  
Aber *ein* Ergebnis in Glaubensfragen? Das glaube ich nicht Tim.


----------



## Julkorn (10. Mai 2006)

gamerschwein am 08.05.2006 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mal auf die Idee mit dem intelligenten Schöpfer zurückgehen:
> Wenn wirklich ein intelligenter Gott die Erde und das Leben erschaffen hat , wieso war dann die Evolution eine Trial and Error Orgie, im Sinne von die stärkste Rasse kommt durch?!



Das Recht des Stärkeren entspricht nicht dem Geist Gottes.  Die Unbarmherzigkeit und Ungerechtigkeit der "Evolution" ist das Gegenteil von Liebe. Daher betrachte ich die Evolutionstheorie nach dem darin zum Ausdruck kommenden Geist als eine teuflische Lehre. Ich unterstreiche, daß ich mich mit dieser Aussage auf den Geist beziehe, der in dem "survival of the fiittest" zum Ausdruck kommt.
Als anschauliches und erklärendes Beispiel hierzu verweise ich darauf, daß Hitler sozial-darwinistischen Anschauungen anhing und davon ausging, daß die Deutschen ihr Recht auf Beherrschung und Ausnutzung unterlegener Rassen eben aus ihrer Überlegenheit nehmen. Das entspricht Evolution. Folgerichtig kommt daraus auch die Euthanasie, die Vernichtung "unwerten" Lebens wie z.B. geistig Behinderter, die nach evolutionärer Sichtweise auf Kosten der Starken existieren und eigentlich untergehen müßten.
Auf diesem Hintergrund ist, denke ich, jedem eingängig, wieso ich Evolution als teuflische Lehre betrachte. 

Ich denke daher auch nicht, daß Gott mithilfe von Evolution die Welt geschaffen hat, weil das seinem Wesen widerspräche. Ich bin Kreationist. Ich glaube, daß es genauso war, wie es in der Bibel gesagt wird.


----------



## aph (15. Mai 2006)

aph am 10.05.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber von mir aus ... damit wir in dieser leidigen Diskussion endlich weiter kommen:
> 
> Es kann zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine unendlich lange Kausalitätenkette geben. Zufrieden?



Ja was nun? Da stimme ich endlich mal dieser Aussage zu, und nichts kommt mehr? Ich will wissen, wie die angebliche Beweisführung weitergeht.


----------



## HanFred (15. Mai 2006)

Julkorn am 10.05.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Als anschauliches und erklärendes Beispiel hierzu verweise ich darauf, daß Hitler sozial-darwinistischen Anschauungen anhing und davon ausging, daß die Deutschen ihr Recht auf Beherrschung und Ausnutzung unterlegener Rassen eben aus ihrer Überlegenheit nehmen. Das entspricht Evolution. Folgerichtig kommt daraus auch die Euthanasie, die Vernichtung "unwerten" Lebens wie z.B. geistig Behinderter, die nach evolutionärer Sichtweise auf Kosten der Starken existieren und eigentlich untergehen müßten.
> Auf diesem Hintergrund ist, denke ich, jedem eingängig, wieso ich Evolution als teuflische Lehre betrachte.


ja, nur sind evolution und sozialdarwinismus zwei verschiedene paar schuhe.
nein, sozialdarwinismus entspricht in keinster weise der evolution, es ist nur ein untauglicher versuch, die evolutionstheorie von den arten auf gesellschaften, kulturen oder rassen anzuwenden.
evolution bezieht sich auf leben, der sozialdarwinismus nur auf die denkweise.

aber ok, du bist kreationist, wieso red ich überhaupt mit dir...  
diskutieren kann man nunmal nur mit rational denkenden menschen.


----------



## ElNonsk (17. Mai 2006)

crackajack am 10.05.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 06.05.2006 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, dann liegt es wohl an mir   



> > Meineiner schrieb: „Wenn jedoch Kausalität nicht erst durch den Menschen in die Welt gebracht wird, sondern unabhängig von ihm existiert, dann, das hätte gewiss auch Kant zugegeben, ist es möglich, dass es eine unendliche Kausalkette geben kann.“
> 
> 
> Hmmm....wenn ich Georgie Bush überreden könnte morgen den Planeten Erde von der Menschheit zu befreien, dann würde es keine Kausalität mehr geben?
> ...


Ich werde jetzt ein ganz einfaches Beispiel machen, sodass du mir zustimmen wirst, dass der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringt.
Die Erfahrung zeigt uns: Die Sonne scheint, ein Stein wird warm.
Wir aber sagen: Der Stein wird warm, weil die Sonne auf ihn scheint (bzw. ihn erwärmt).
Zeige mir jetzt bitte das logische Mittelglied, das uns zur zweiten Behauptung führt.
Ist jetzt klar, was ich meine?


> Les dir bitte noch einmal meinen Schluss durch. Wenn du dann immer noch behauptest, dass ich nicht logisch korrekt argumentiert hätte, werde ich mit meinen Ausführungen *g* diesbezüglich fortfahren (ansonsten spare ich mir das Geschreibsel).





> Hängt, wie ich bereits gesagt habe, mit dem Problem Philosophengott/christlicher Gott zusammen. Einer meiner Gründe dafür, dass ich bis jetzt immer noch beim Philosophengott bleibe, in kurzer Zusammenfassung:
> - wenn ihr nicht davon überzeugt seid, dass es eine erste Ursache gibt, kann ich mir die ganze Argumentation rund um den Gott der Christen sparen, da dann immer wieder folgendes auftaucht: „Und was wenn die Kausalitätskette unendlich ist?“  -> aber das habe ich, wenn es mich nicht täuscht, schon einmal geschrieben.





> und wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat aph und ich auch schon geschrieben, das wir weder unendlich noch endlich ausschließen wollen.


Hat sich glaube ich inzwischen erledigt.



			
				ElNonsk am 06.05.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Bezüglich „gedachter Kausalität“: Würdest du behaupten, dass der Baum und der Apfel, der aufgrund der Schwerkraft, die sich der Mensch als Kausalität denkt, zu Boden fällt, nur gedacht werden? *g*
> 
> 
> Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, dass ich mir jegliche Realität die mich umgibt nur denke. Und? Kannst du mir gegenteiliges beweisen?
> ...


Du weichst vom Thema ab. Ich habe ja auch gar nicht vor, zu beweisen, dass unsere Umwelt wirklich existiert. Ob eine Leugnung derselben sinnvoll ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Aber wie schon gesagt, das hat nichts mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zu tun.


> > Wann stehen denn dann unendlich viele Einträge in dem Buch? – Offenbar erst nach unendlich langer Zeit (und nehmen wir einfach mal an, die Menschheit würde unendlich lange existieren, um eben unendlich lange weitere Einträge in das Buch zu machen). Doch wann sollte denn unendlich viel Zeit vergangen sein? Wann sollte dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt erreicht sein? – Offensichtlich kann dieser unendlich weit entfernte Zeitpunkt nicht erreicht werden, denn würden wir ihn erreichen, so wäre er ein Endpunkt und damit freilich nicht mehr unendlich weit entfernt. Vielmehr stehen Zeitverlauf und unendlich weit entfernter Zeitpunkt in demjenigen Verhältnis zueinander, dass sich der Zeitverlauf auf den fraglichen Zeitpunkt zu bewegt, aber ihn niemals erreichen wird (Prozesshaftigkeit). Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist! Hätten wir ein Koordinatensystem und darin eine Strecke, die im Nullpunkt beginnt und dann unendlich weit in eine Richtung weitergezogen ist, so gäbe es keinen Punkt auf dieser Strecke, auf den man zeigen und sagen könnte, hier sei unendlich.
> > Doch was folgt daraus? – Wenn es keinen Zeitpunkt gibt, an dem unendlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist, dann folgt, dass zu jedem Zeitpunkt endlich viel Zeit verstrichen ist.
> 
> 
> Entweder sehe ich es so das ich gar keinen Zeitpunkt betrachten will und einfach unendlich lange weitermache und somit auch unendlich viele Kausalitäten finde oder ich sehe unendlich viele Zeitpunkte mit endlich vielen Kausalitäten. Das mag zwar der Definition von potentiell unendlich entsprechen, aber ich versteh nicht wie man das dann als nicht wirklich unendlich betrachten kann.


Siehe oben.



> Meinereiner am 10.05.2006 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil ich Kant ein bisschen nerven wollte *ggg*  
Nein, im Ernst, Kant wird als sogenannter „Zertrümmerer der Metaphysik“ bezeichnet, der hatte mit Gott relativ wenig am Hut. Deshalb schrieb ich ja, als ich das erste Mal seine Ausführungen gepostet hatte, dass man „lustigerweise“ bei den Gottesbeweisen von Thomas von Aquin auch Kant verwenden kann.



			
				Meinereiner am 10.05.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> …. _aber nicht_, dass wir aus dieser Endlichkeit Gott als erste ursachenlose Ursache ableiten könnten (freilich scheint es in ElNonsk 2tem Post auf Seite 109 so, als ob genau diese Argumentation verfolgt werden soll(?), aber in dem hier diskutierten Argument ist davon noch nicht die Rede).


Jopp, da genügt mir Kant aber nicht mehr. *g*
Bei den weiteren Gottesbeweisen werde ich mich aber wohl von der Philosophie verabschieden. Da werden ihre Grenzen sichtbar (jajaja, ich weiß, man kann diesen Satz natürlich auch ins Gegenteil verkehren  ).


----------



## aph (17. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 17.05.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > und wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat aph und ich auch schon geschrieben, das wir weder unendlich noch endlich ausschließen wollen.
> 
> 
> Hat sich glaube ich inzwischen erledigt.


Ich hoffe doch, nicht!



> Weil ich Kant ein bisschen nerven wollte *ggg*
> Nein, im Ernst, Kant wird als sogenannter „Zertrümmerer der Metaphysik“ bezeichnet, der hatte mit Gott relativ wenig am Hut. Deshalb schrieb ich ja, als ich das erste Mal seine Ausführungen gepostet hatte, dass man „lustigerweise“ bei den Gottesbeweisen von Thomas von Aquin auch Kant verwenden kann.
> ...
> Bei den weiteren Gottesbeweisen werde ich mich aber wohl von der Philosophie verabschieden. Da werden ihre Grenzen sichtbar (jajaja, ich weiß, man kann diesen Satz natürlich auch ins Gegenteil verkehren  ).


Wann?


----------



## ElNonsk (17. Mai 2006)

aph am 17.05.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 17.05.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie soll ich dann deine obige Aussage interpretieren?  



> > Weil ich Kant ein bisschen nerven wollte *ggg*
> > Nein, im Ernst, Kant wird als sogenannter „Zertrümmerer der Metaphysik“ bezeichnet, der hatte mit Gott relativ wenig am Hut. Deshalb schrieb ich ja, als ich das erste Mal seine Ausführungen gepostet hatte, dass man „lustigerweise“ bei den Gottesbeweisen von Thomas von Aquin auch Kant verwenden kann.
> > ...
> > Bei den weiteren Gottesbeweisen werde ich mich aber wohl von der Philosophie verabschieden. Da werden ihre Grenzen sichtbar (jajaja, ich weiß, man kann diesen Satz natürlich auch ins Gegenteil verkehren  ).
> ...


[/quote]
Gemach, gemach, alles zu seiner Zeit. Ich bin halt nicht so schnell


----------



## aph (17. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 17.05.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.05.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die bei der ich dem einen Satz zugestimmt habe? Nunja, jedenfalls nicht so, dass ich das wirklich akzeptiere. Ich will nur endlich sehen, worauf das hinauslaufen soll. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die Aussage irgendeine Relevanz hat. Weder für die EULU noch für Gottes Existenz.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Mai 2006)

aph am 15.05.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 10.05.2006 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach aph, Endlichkeit/Unendlichkeit ist doch hier gar nicht das Thema. Was ich seit dem neueren Auflodern dieser Diskussion einzig von dir will, ist, dass du sorgfältiger liest und nicht ständig Dinge in fremde Texte hineininterpretierst, die in selbigen gar nicht genannt sind. Das ganze dient schlichtweg dazu, Missverständnisse deinerseits wie dieses hier und all die anderen, die sich im Verlauf dieser Diskussion finden, zu vermeiden. Was das angeht, habe ich allerdings alles geschrieben, was ich dazu hätte schreiben können.


----------



## aph (18. Mai 2006)

Meinereiner am 17.05.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach aph, Endlichkeit/Unendlichkeit ist doch hier gar nicht das Thema. Was ich seit dem neueren Auflodern dieser Diskussion einzig von dir will, ist, dass du sorgfältiger liest und nicht ständig Dinge in fremde Texte hineininterpretierst, die in selbigen gar nicht genannt sind. Das ganze dient schlichtweg dazu, Missverständnisse deinerseits wie dieses hier und all die anderen, die sich im Verlauf dieser Diskussion finden, zu vermeiden. Was das angeht, habe ich allerdings alles geschrieben, was ich dazu hätte schreiben können.



Dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit für meinen mangelnden Intellekt, dass ich ständig alles verwechsle und nichts kapiere. Gut, dass du aber unfehlbar bist.

Moment mal ... dann bist du ja Gott. oO

PS: Natürlich ging's zwischenzeitlich um Unendlichkeit. Was soll das?


----------



## crackajack (22. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 17.05.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt ein ganz einfaches Beispiel machen, sodass du mir zustimmen wirst, dass der Mensch die Kausalität in die Welt bringt.
> Die Erfahrung zeigt uns: Die Sonne scheint, ein Stein wird warm.
> Wir aber sagen: Der Stein wird warm, weil die Sonne auf ihn scheint (bzw. ihn erwärmt).
> Zeige mir jetzt bitte das logische Mittelglied, das uns zur zweiten Behauptung führt.
> Ist jetzt klar, was ich meine?


Nö, leider nicht.
Ich könnte da unendlich viele Bindeglieder dazwischenquetschen. (natürlich nur mit unendlich viel Zeit. Aber diesen Punkt hatten wir ja schon x-mal.)
Außerdem brauche ich für die Behauptung nicht unbedingt einen Menschen. (siehe nachfolgendes blabla)

Also nehmen wir mal an das die Menschheit nicht mehr existiert (Ebola extreme, Pest reloaded, Pocken returns, WW3: nuke it oder der Teufel hat einfach beschlossen seine zahlreichen Jünger zu sich zu holen  ; such es dir aus) außerdem zählen technische Hilfsmittel weiterhin zu den Sinneswahrnehmungen.
Wenn ich dich recht verstehe existiert keine Kausalität, weil ja nur der Mensch diese in die Natur hineinbringt?
Sodale, ein Baum fällt um. Entsteht ein Geräusch?
Nö? weil ja kein Mensch da ist um es zu hören und die Kausalität zu "erfinden"? Problem1: Der letzte Mensch hat ein ultrageiles Mikrofon mit Perpedomobile-energieversorgung hinterlassen. Dieses nimmt das Geräusch auf. Ein paar Jährchen vergehen. Unser Kausalitätenbuch hatte beim letzten Eintrag 3250.....51848 Seiten und ist somit beendet? schwerwiegenderes Problem2: Die Evolution oder Gott (je nachdem was dir lieber ist) denkt sich: Hmmm...die Menschheit war immer lustig zu beobachten, ich geb ihr noch eine Chance. Adam und Eva fliegen wieder aus dem Paradies, lernen aufrecht zu gehen und finden ein paar Gigabyte voll Sounddateien inkl. dem "Baum fällt"-Geräusch. Der "neue, gleiche" Mensch schreibt weiter. Am Ende des Buches stand also nur _to be continued_.

Gibt es die Kausalität erst wenn der Mensch sie hört?
Das Geräusch existiert nur wenn es gehört wird? direkt oder indirekt?
Also wenn kein Mikro dabei gestanden wäre, würde das Geräusch nicht existieren nur weil es kein Mensch hören würde?

oder

Wenn der Mensch nicht mehr existiert, aber eine außerirdische Rasse (ET, Vulkanier, Borg, Ewoks, Zwerge, Ents  ), dann gelten deren Kausalitäten doch genauso? Und schon würden Kausalitäten wieder ohne Menschen existieren.

oder

Gott hört das Geräusch sowieso. Er ist ja immer überall. Kein Mensch notwendig.  


Solange irgendetwas exisiert, existieren Kausalitäten, oder nicht?
Muss etwas vorhanden sein, dass Intelligenz besitzt, die vergleichbar mit der menschlichen ist? Muss dieses intelligente Dasein kontinuierlich bestehen?

Ich verstehe es nicht, also bitte erklär mir das.


> ElNonsk am 06.05.2006 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso? In deinem Zitat ist eine Frage drin. Und ich habe eine Antwort gegeben?





> Ich habe ja auch gar nicht vor, zu beweisen, dass unsere Umwelt wirklich existiert. Ob eine Leugnung derselben sinnvoll ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Aber wie schon gesagt, das hat nichts mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zu tun.


Nunja, außer dir und Meinereiner weiß wohl keiner genau worüber wir reden und wo die Grenzen der verschiedenen Themen sind. Daher kann es imho jetzt auch nicht mehr schaden, wenn ich auch gleich mal unsere Realität in Frage stelle.

Außerdem ging es dir nicht anfangs um Gott?
Bzw. um Gottesbeweise
Die habe ich alle (?) schon geschrieben. Dann hast du ein paar davon in etwas ausführlicherer Form nochmal gebracht und Kant miteingebaut. Zwischen den GB und Kant besteht kein Zusammenhang. Der kam nur "lustigerweise".....d.h. ich vergesse am besten die letzten 300 (?) unnötigen posts.

Und jetzt willst du nicht nur über den christlichen Gott blafaseln sondern auch noch andere GB formulieren und versprichst das schon wieder Tage vorher.  


> Bei den weiteren Gottesbeweisen werde ich mich aber wohl von der Philosophie verabschieden.



Bin ich der Einzige den deine Versprechen auf den Senkel gehen?
Zuerst versprichst du Gottesbeweise.
Doch bevor du diese schreiben wolltest, hast du meine Nerven mit seitenlangen Ausführungen, was man den unter Beweisen zu verstehen hat, penetriert.
Wie gerade gesagt, habe ich dir das Schreiben der GB- alle die ich gefunden habe- abgenommen. (und beim ontologischen verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wo da ein Beweis sein soll)
Weiters hast du die GB von Aquin inkl. Kant-lustig gebracht. Da Kant das einzig neue war, haben aph und ich da ein neues Steckenpferd gefunden und sind darauf herumgeritten.
Zum wiederholtem Mal versprichst du etwas über den christlichen Gott zu schreiben (und wo der Unterschied zum philo. Gott liegt?) und forderst das wir an Endlichkeit glauben müssten, weil du sonst nicht weitermachen kannst. 

Auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt, deine Ausführungen zum christlichen Gott werden vermutlich genauso, wie alles bisher, kein von allen akzeptiertes Ergebnis darstellen, trotzdem interessiert es mich und bis jetzt habe ich von allen posts eine für mich mehr oder weniger geltende Wahrheit ableiten können.
Nur hör bitte mit der Stalker-taktik auf. Erst Versprechen abgeben und dann den Releasetermin immer weiter nach hinten verschieben. Am Ende muss man dann enttäuscht sein, weil man durch die andauernden Teaser zu viel erwartet hat.


----------



## ElNonsk (24. Mai 2006)

crackajack am 22.05.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 17.05.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du verwechselst Kausalität mit Natur. Auch wenn es keinen Menschen mehr auf der Welt geben würde, würde möglicherweise/wahrscheinlich (sicher kannst du dir nie sein) ein Geräusch entstehen, wenn ein Baum umfällt.
Aber ich zeig dir noch einmal am vorherigen Besipiel, was ich gemeint habe. Also, wir hatten die beiden Sätze:
Die Sonne scheint *und * ein Stein wird warm (ich habe das "und" eingefügt, damit der Text noch verständlicher wird).
Wir aber sagen: Der Stein wird warm, *weil *die Sonne auf ihn scheint (bzw. ihn erwärmt).
Der Mensch stellt also einen Kausalitätsbezug her. Könntest du mir aber bitte jetzt zeigen, was den Menschen dazu veranlassen könnte, das "*und*" mit "*weil*" zu ersetzen. Wo zeigt sich bitte in der Natur das "*weil*"?
So, diesmal muss es einfach passen   



> Außerdem ging es dir nicht anfangs um Gott?
> Bzw. um Gottesbeweise
> Die habe ich alle (?) schon geschrieben. Dann hast du ein paar davon in etwas ausführlicherer Form nochmal gebracht und Kant miteingebaut. Zwischen den GB und Kant besteht kein Zusammenhang. Der kam nur "lustigerweise".....d.h. ich vergesse am besten die letzten 300 (?) unnötigen posts.


Wieso den vergessen? Stimmt bei meinen Posts etwas nicht?  
Nur weil Kant die Gottesbeweise eigentlich auseinander genommen hat/ bzw. nehmen wollte, verändert sich doch nicht der Gehalt meiner Tetxte.


> Und jetzt willst du nicht nur über den christlichen Gott blafaseln sondern auch noch andere GB formulieren und versprichst das schon wieder Tage vorher.
> 
> 
> > Bei den weiteren Gottesbeweisen werde ich mich aber wohl von der Philosophie verabschieden.
> ...


Wieso nicht gleich der Duke  

Im Ernst: Du scheinst überzogene Anforderungen an die Gottesbeweise zu stellen, die eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Ich hatte ja ganz am Anfang geschrieben, dass es den zwingenden Gottesbeweis nicht gibt bzw. dass er nicht funktioniert. Zwingende Beweise gibt es nur in der Mathematik. Weder die hier angeführten Gottesbeweisen noch alle naturwissenschaftlichen Beweise sind zwingend... Aber das habe ich ja alles schon geschrieben.
Wenn du also erwartest, dass diese Gottesbeweise dich unwiderruflich von der Existenz Gottes überzeugen werden, wartest du umsonst.
Anfangs ging es ja nur um die Frage, ob es überhaupt Gottesbeweise gibt. Diese Frage hast du, glaube ich, durch die bereits geposteten Gottesbeweise bereits selbst beantwortet. Jetzt geht es darum, ob diese Beweise stichhaltig sind.
Da ich aber nur äußerst wenig Zeit besitze, dehnt sich die Diskussion „ein bisschen“. Ich habe mich dafür bereits mehrfach entschuldigt und tue es hier noch einmal, aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit (es sei denn, jemand weiß, wie man in kürzester Zeit eine 4h-Videoaufnahme eines Konzerts mit vier Kameras synchron schneidet  ).
In diesem Sinne: Habt bitte Geduld!

Release weiterer Informationen: „When it’s done!“  

Jaja, ich weiß, das war nur Allgemeingesülze...

P.S.: Du warst doch schon vorher (aus Provokation *g*) von der endlichen Kette überzeugt. Gilt das jetzt auch für aph oder nicht? Oder, um es anders zu formulieren: Werdet ihr nicht das Argument bringen, dass die Kausalitätskette unendlich lang ist?
Ich nehm euch beim Wort


----------



## aph (24. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 24.05.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: Du scheinst überzogene Anforderungen an die Gottesbeweise zu stellen, die eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Ich hatte ja ganz am Anfang geschrieben, dass es den zwingenden Gottesbeweis nicht gibt bzw. dass er nicht funktioniert. Zwingende Beweise gibt es nur in der Mathematik. Weder die hier angeführten Gottesbeweisen noch alle naturwissenschaftlichen Beweise sind zwingend... Aber das habe ich ja alles schon geschrieben.
> Wenn du also erwartest, dass diese Gottesbeweise dich unwiderruflich von der Existenz Gottes überzeugen werden, wartest du umsonst.


Dann sind die Beweise aber ziemlich sinnlos, im Gegensatz zu den naturwissenschaftlichen Beweisversuchen, die wenigstens in der von uns empfunden Realität nachprüfbar sind - was Gott nicht ist.
Dass du keinen zwingenden Gottesbeweis kennst, hattest du in der Tat schon am Anfang geschrieben. Die bisher vorgelegten "Beweise" sind aber allesamt erst mal nichts als lustige Überlegungen. Sie sind nicht mal annähernd so plausibel wie physikalische Gesetze. Sie gehen alle nur von der Annahme aus, dass es Gott gibt. Aber vielleicht kommt da von dir ja noch ein besserer, den wir bisher nicht abgehandelt haben.



> P.S.: Du warst doch schon vorher (aus Provokation *g*) von der endlichen Kette überzeugt. Gilt das jetzt auch für aph oder nicht? Oder, um es anders zu formulieren: Werdet ihr nicht das Argument bringen, dass die Kausalitätskette unendlich lang ist?
> Ich nehm euch beim Wort


Ich finde das völlig unerheblich, woran ich glaube. Ich will nur wissen, wie dein Beweis aussehen soll, rein aus Neugier. Du kannst daher voraussetzen, was du willst.
Ich stimmte eurem Satz "Es gibt keinen Zeitpunkt, an dem die Kausalitätenkette unendlich ist" zu, auch wenn ich damit meine Schwierigkeiten habe. Erstens, weil ich nicht an eine einzelne Kausalitätenketten glaube bzw. sie nicht sehe, zweitens weil ich die Betrachtung von "Unendlichkeit zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt" für paradox halte. Aber von mir aus können wir erst mal mit dieser Aussage weiterarbeiten.


----------



## crackajack (26. Mai 2006)

ElNonsk am 24.05.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verwechselst Kausalität mit Natur.
> 
> Die Sonne scheint *und * ein Stein wird warm (ich habe das "und" eingefügt, damit der Text noch verständlicher wird).
> Wir aber sagen: Der Stein wird warm, *weil *die Sonne auf ihn scheint (bzw. ihn erwärmt).
> ...


Nö   
und dein erster Satz trifft meine Ansicht schon irgendwie.
Wenn ich deine beiden Aussagen betrachte, dann denke ich mir bereits: Die Sonne existiert und der Stein existiert. Damit beide existieren können, muss etwas vorher gewesen sein. d.h. irgendein _weil_ war immer davor schon da. Die Sonne existiert weil irgendwas vorher existierte und der Stein genauso.
Damit der Stein warm wird, muss es einen Grund geben. Ob es die Sonne ist, ist nur die menschliche Annahme, aber wenn es nicht die Sonne wäre, wäre es irgendetwas anderes - von mir aus Gott- das den Stein erwärmt. Irgendein _weil_ muss es doch geben? Da muss kein Mensch danebenstehen und sich das "korrekte" weil denken.
-> Aus Nichts wird nichts.
*grübel*
Nunja, da hapert es vermutlich wieder daran das ich eher an unendliche Ketten glaube und du an eine endliche, die ohne ein weil starten kann?


> crackajack schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die sind böse und meine Mama hat mir verboten sowas zu verinnerlichen.  
Das Kant-ding untersuchte die Möglichkeit der Unendlichkeit .... 


			
				ElNonsk am 06.02.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Eine unendliche Reihe ist jedoch keine vollständige Reihe.
> 
> Uns geht es um die Prämisse 3, die auf den ersten Blick ziemlich dumm erscheint.
> Das Problem ist, dass an die unendliche Reihe der Ursachen die Forderung gestellt wird, sie müsse vollständig sein


..... mich würden aber in erster Linie deine Gottesbeweise interessieren.
und da wir an diesem Punkt scheitern:


			
				aph schrieb:
			
		

> die Betrachtung von "Unendlichkeit zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt" für paradox


was Inhalt der letzten was-weiß-ich-wievieler posts war (die 300 waren eine Hausnummer), kann man das "Ergebnis" dieses Teils der Diskussion vergessen.
Aber weil ich deinen Satz rausgekramt habe:
Wieso soll eine unendliche Reihe nicht vollständig sein?
Nur weil ihr einen unvollständigen Teil zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt betrachten wollt und dann annehmt das der Rest auch unvollständig ist?



> Nur weil Kant die Gottesbeweise eigentlich auseinander genommen hat/ bzw. nehmen wollte, verändert sich doch nicht der Gehalt meiner Tetxte.


Wo hat Kant einen GB zerlegt?
Er sagt doch unendlich ist nicht möglich und damit bekräftigt er den 1ten und 2ten GB von Aquin bzw. den kosmologischen und den Kausalbeweis.



> Wenn du also erwartest, dass diese Gottesbeweise dich unwiderruflich von der Existenz Gottes überzeugen werden, wartest du umsonst.


Ich erwarte das die gar nichts bewirken werden, außer ein paar nette Gedankenspielereien, aber dazu müsste ich sie mal lesen.  


> Jetzt geht es darum, ob diese Beweise stichhaltig sind.


Nun die bisherigen haben nicht mal irgendwie Stichhaltigkeit enthalten. (außer stechender Kopfschmerz beim ontologischen Beweis   )


> Release weiterer Informationen: „When it’s done!“


das ist ja mal was konkretes  



> P.S.: Du warst doch schon vorher (aus Provokation *g*) von der endlichen Kette überzeugt.


Meinst du folgendes?


			
				crackajack am 10.05.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich für meinen Teil glaube an Unendlichkeit mit vielen Anfangspunkten


Nunja so wirklich erklärbar ist meine Vorstellung davon nicht.
Stell dir eine Kausalitätskette als Fischgräten  vor. Natürlich ein bißchen verästelter und komplexer. Jeder Endpunkt ist  endlich, aber dort steht "noch ungeklärt". 
Einfach hier länger draufschauen, dann wird es klar.  
Nunja, eig. habe ich kA wie ich mir das vorstellen soll.
Eine einzige unendliche Kette kommt mir intuitiv am richtigsten vor, aber so ganz schließe ich nicht mal die Vorstellung aus, das da immer wieder mal wirklich ursachenlose Ursachen drin sein könnten. Der Urknall ist ja sowas, nur steht da wie gerade gesagt "noch ungeklärt" oder von mir aus auch "Gott schnippte mit den Fingern".
Und ob mehrere unendliche oder auch endliche Ketten nebeneinnander existieren können .... ist für mich noch mehr?????


> Oder, um es anders zu formulieren: Werdet ihr nicht das Argument bringen, dass die Kausalitätskette unendlich lang ist?


Wenn du schon drauf bestehst: Ich verspreche hiermit, dass ich das Argument das die Kette unendlich ist, bringen werde.  

Außerdem, wie schon gesagt: endlich oder unendlich ist für mich möglich und woran ich glaube oder nicht-glaube ist irrelevant, aber wenn du glaubwürdige Gründe lieferst, kann sich daran sicher etwas ändern.
Als kleinen Ansporn:
Ich meine das die Existenz Gottes in einer unendlichen genauso wie in einer endlichen Kette möglich ist.

Edit aph: Ekligen Link entfernt. ^^


----------



## Meinereiner (26. Mai 2006)

crackajack am 26.05.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hat Kant einen GB zerlegt?



In der _Kritik der reinen Vernunft_.

http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/kant/krvb/krvb.htm

Hier sind Teile der KrV online einsehbar; u.a. diejenigen, die sich mit dem ontologischen und dem kosmologischen Beweis befassen. Schau mal unter

I. Transzendentale Elementarlehre
.Zweiter Teil. Die transzendentale Logik
..Zweite Abteilung. Die transzendentale Dialektik
...Zweites Buch. Von den dialektischen Schlüssen der reinen Vernunft
....3. Hauptstück. Das Ideal der reinen Vernunft
.....4. Abschnitt. Von der Unmöglichkeit eines ontologischen Beweises vom Dasein Gottes

und

.....5. Abschnitt. Von der Unmöglichkeit eines kosmologischen Beweises vom Dasein Gottes

nach (ist beides sehr weit unten).

Den ontologischen Beweis (die Existenz Gottes als Schlussfolgerung aus seinem Begriff) widerlegt Kant, indem er sagt, Existenz sei keine Eigenschaft, die man einem Gegenstand zu- oder absprechen könne. Den kosmologischen (Gott als erste Ursache), indem er sagt, Kausalität sei etwas, dass wir nur aus dem für uns wahrnehmbaren Teil der Welt ableiten, daraus aber nicht schließen dürften, dass sie auch außerhalb dieser wahrnehmbaren Welt existiere (das ist genau das, was dir ElNonsk gerade versucht, mit Hume zu erklären; zum googeln: „Humesches Problem“ und „Induktionsproblem“).

PS: In der "Vollversion" der KrV widerlegt Kant auch noch ein paar andere Gottesbeweise.


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2006)

crackajack am 26.05.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich deine beiden Aussagen betrachte, dann denke ich mir bereits: Die Sonne existiert und der Stein existiert. Damit beide existieren können, muss etwas vorher gewesen sein. d.h. irgendein _weil_ war immer davor schon da. Die Sonne existiert weil irgendwas vorher existierte und der Stein genauso.
> Damit der Stein warm wird, muss es einen Grund geben. Ob es die Sonne ist, ist nur die menschliche Annahme, aber wenn es nicht die Sonne wäre, wäre es irgendetwas anderes - von mir aus Gott- das den Stein erwärmt. Irgendein _weil_ muss es doch geben? Da muss kein Mensch danebenstehen und sich das "korrekte" weil denken.



Ich finde, damit machst du genau das, was viele Gottesbeweise machen: Du setzt voraus, was du beweisen willst.


----------



## gamerschwein (29. Mai 2006)

aph am 29.05.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 26.05.2006 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geb ich dir Recht!Ausserdem entzieht sich das unserer Vorstellungskraft!
PS:1111.Post


----------



## Trickmaster (29. Mai 2006)

Darf ich ein Zitat eines anderen Christen (nicht von mir) posten, dass meiner Meinung nach zu eurer Rede passt? Danke:


> Man kann auch die Augen vor Gott verschließen, doch das ändert nichts daran, dass es einen Gott gibt! * Kannst du etwa den Wind sehen? Nein, aber du siehst und spürst seine Auswirkungen.* Hast du schon mal erlebt, dass Menschen Leben geben können? Die Wissenschaft kann nicht einmal erklären, wie ein Kind entsteht oder wie das Gehirn funktioniert.
> Christen sind keine Fantasten, sondern Menschen, die in ihrem eigenen Leben erfahren, dass es einen lebendigen Gott gibt.


Nur das fettmarkierte ist wichtig.
Frage: Weiß die Wissenschaft wirklich nicht wie ein Kind entsteht? Ich dachte sie wüssten es. Im Internet hab ich nichts dazu gefunden. Eigenartig.....

P.S. *Fuse* hat da einen der längsten Threads gemacht oder? Respekt  
mein längster war nur 20 Seiten lang


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2006)

Trickmaster am 29.05.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich ein Zitat posten das meiner Meinung nach zu eurer Rede passt? Danke:
> 
> 
> > Man kann auch die Augen vor Gott verschließen, doch das ändert nichts daran, dass es einen Gott gibt! Kannst du etwa den Wind sehen? Nein, aber du siehst und spürst seine Auswirkungen. Hast du schon mal erlebt, dass Menschen Leben geben können? Die Wissenschaft kann nicht einmal erklären, wie ein Kind entsteht oder wie das Gehirn funktioniert.
> ...



Gehören deine Eltern zu jenen Christen, die ihren Kindern den Bio-Unterricht verbieten? Also, ich habe gelernt wie Kinder entstehen und wie ein Gehirn funktioniert.


----------



## Trickmaster (29. Mai 2006)

aph am 29.05.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Natürlich nicht.
Gegenfrage: Wenn man wüsste wie das Gehirn funzt, könnte man doch einen PC danach bauen. Das haben die damit gemeint. Und in WeltderWunder hab ich auch noch was anderes gehört, sowas in die Richtung. Man merkt, dass du auch NUR auf das achtest das man kritisieren kann. Ich habe geschrieben nur auf das achten, was fettgedruckt ist. Denn unteren Text wollte ich eh durchstreichen, doch du bist mir zuvor gekommen....


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2006)

Trickmaster am 29.05.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 29.05.2006 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du irrst dich. Man kann komplexe System verstehen und sie trotzdem nicht nachbauen. Man kann auch keinen Vogel exakt nachbauen, obwohl man versteht, wie er fliegt.


----------



## crackajack (1. Juni 2006)

crackajack am 26.05.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit aph: Ekligen Link entfernt. ^^


  
(Oder hat der Link nicht dorthin gezeigt, wo er eig. sollte?)



			
				Meinereiner am 26.05.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 26.05.2006 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja schon, hast du und ElNonsk ja schon mehrfach erwähnt.
Mir ging es nur um unsere Unendlichkeitsdiskussion, die bei Kants 3ter Antinomie begann. Und ich habe da fälschlicherweise gemeint, das wir noch bei dem Thema sind.



> http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/kant/krvb/krvb.htm
> 
> Hier sind Teile der KrV online einsehbar; u.a. diejenigen, die sich mit dem ontologischen und dem kosmologischen Beweis befassen.


Kant muss es auch sehr sehr fad gewesen sein. 
Gibt es da eine Homer Simpson Edition?  
Der Herr Kant quält mich mit verschachtelten Sätzen und lauter Wörtern deren Bedeutung nicht zu meinem normalen Sprachgebrauch gehören.  


> Den kosmologischen (Gott als erste Ursache), indem er sagt, Kausalität sei etwas, dass wir nur aus dem für uns wahrnehmbaren Teil der Welt ableiten, daraus aber nicht schließen dürften, dass sie auch außerhalb dieser wahrnehmbaren Welt existiere.


Wo wird Gott dabei ausgeschlossen?
Wenn Kausalität einen nicht vorhersehbaren "Zufalls-faktor" bekommt, kommt doch erst recht sowas wie Gott ins Spiel.....???



			
				aph am 29.05.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 26.05.2006 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will ich etwas beweisen??? Ich glaube an so und so....mehr sollte da nicht herauslesbar sein.
Das es keine Kausalitäten gibt, wenn es ursachenlose Ursachen gibt, ist mir auch klar. Nur mit ursachenlosen Ursachen kann ich mich nur beschränkt anfreunden.
Damit man die Richtigkeit von Kausalitäten feststellen könnte, bräuchte man göttliche Wahrnehmung und irgendwie fehlt mir die. Ich weiß nicht wieso.....*g*

Außerdem, Humes negiert die Existenz von Kausalitäten, oder?
Von dem Standpunkt aus, ist eine Diskussion, ob Kausalketten unendlich sein können, noch ergebnisloser wie schon jetzt.



			
				Trickmaster am 29.05.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. *Fuse* hat da einen der längsten Threads gemacht oder? Respekt


Ja, genau. Fuse gebührt mein ganzer Respekt, vor allem weil er sich so eifrig an seinem thread beteiligt hat.
Respekt gebührt auch ZAM für jeden einzelnen der 4XXXX posts des GMZ-threads.


----------



## ElNonsk (4. November 2006)

Soon release of new info.

P. S.: Entschuldigt, dass es wieder einmal so lange gedauert hat, aber ihr wisst ja: Ich habe viel zu wenig Zeit (und hatte  z. T. auch technische Probleme   ).


----------



## TBrain (4. November 2006)

ElNonsk am 04.11.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Soon release of new info.
> 
> P. S.: Entschuldigt, dass es wieder einmal so lange gedauert hat, aber ihr wisst ja: Ich habe viel zu wenig Zeit (und hatte  z. T. auch technische Probleme   ).



the thread is alive


----------



## crackajack (6. November 2006)

TBrain am 04.11.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 04.11.2006 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun kann ich wieder daran glauben, dass der Duke nächstes Jahr im Laden steht.  

Um was ging es hier eigentlich nochmal, ich kann mich nur mehr bruchstückhaft daran erinnern......  :-o


----------



## aph (7. November 2006)

crackajack am 06.11.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Um was ging es hier eigentlich nochmal, ich kann mich nur mehr bruchstückhaft daran erinnern......  :-o



Ich glaub um Spaghetti und irgendwas mit Halloween.


----------



## ElNonsk (4. Februar 2007)

Sorry, dass es so lange dauert.   

Ich wollte schon mal reinschreiben (hatte schon die Hälfte des Texts), wurde dann aber nochmals aufgehalten.

Spätestens Ende Februar, Anfang März müsste ich endlich mal genügend Zeit haben.

Bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung, aber ich werde immer noch mit Arbeit überflutet.


----------



## aph (5. Februar 2007)

ElNonsk am 04.02.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, dass es so lange dauert.
> 
> Ich wollte schon mal reinschreiben (hatte schon die Hälfte des Texts), wurde dann aber nochmals aufgehalten.
> 
> ...


Schreib den Text doch erst mal in eine Word-Datei. Dann macht es nichts, wenn du erst die Hälfte hast. Einfach abspeichern.

Und wenn er fertig ist, posten.


----------



## crackajack (5. Februar 2007)

ElNonsk am 04.02.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> (hatte schon die Hälfte des Texts)
> 
> Spätestens Ende Februar, Anfang März müsste ich endlich mal genügend Zeit haben.


Zwar kein exakter, aber doch ein grober Releasetermin bevor das Projekt in die Betaphase gekommen ist.... Oo
Das muss schiefgehen.


----------



## mercury123 (5. Februar 2007)

crackajack am 05.02.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 04.02.2007 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um was ginge es denn momentan bei dieser Diskussion?


----------



## TBrain (5. Februar 2007)

mercury123 am 05.02.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Um was ginge es denn momentan bei dieser Diskussion?



Keine Ahnung. Am besten ist es sicher wenn wir noch mal von vorn beginnen 

Seit Monaten bin ich gespannt darauf wie es weiter geht...


----------



## kay2 (5. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht ein kleiner Artikel um sich ein bisschen die zeit zu vertreiben: 
http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:Kreationismus-Orthodoxe-Attacke-Darwin/581905.html

Kreationismus scheint doch noch immer sehr fest in einigen Köpfen zu sitzen, dachte das hätte sich ein wenig beruhigt nach den jüngsten Niederlagen vor Gericht , aber ich finde es schon sehr bedenklich wenn solch ein hoher Würdenträger zu solchen abstrusen Theorien steht.
Man sollte meinen der gesunde Menschenverstand bilde sich zurück, anstatt sich weiter zu entwickeln :-/


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Februar 2007)

kay2 am 05.02.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ein kleiner Artikel um sich ein bisschen die zeit zu vertreiben:
> http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:Kreationismus-Orthodoxe-Attacke-Darwin/581905.html
> 
> Kreationismus scheint doch noch immer sehr fest in einigen Köpfen zu sitzen, dachte das hätte sich ein wenig beruhigt nach den jüngsten Niederlagen vor Gericht , aber ich finde es schon sehr bedenklich wenn solch ein hoher Würdenträger zu solchen abstrusen Theorien steht.
> Man sollte meinen der gesunde Menschenverstand bilde sich zurück, anstatt sich weiter zu entwickeln :-/


Ich habe davon auf kath.net gelesen und finde es bedenklich. Interessant fand ich den Schlusssatz des Artikels: "[...]Die Worte von Alexi II. dürften beim Großteil der Bevölkerung auf positive Resonanz stoßen. Die Evolutionstheorie war jahrelang ein Teil der Propaganda unter der atheistischen Sowjetzeit. Viele Bürger können nicht nur deswegen eher mit der biblischen Lehre als mit den Ideen Darwins etwas anfangen." (kath.net, http://www.kath.net/detail.php?id=15900 )


----------



## crackajack (2. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 04.02.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens Ende Februar, Anfang März müsste ich endlich mal genügend Zeit haben.


tick tack, tick tack, tick tack,.....


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (2. März 2007)

Ich dachte dieser Thread ist tot ?

Lebt die Christenfront noch ?

Ihr Leichenschänder !!!


----------



## TBrain (2. März 2007)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 02.03.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Lebt die Christenfront noch ?



meinst du die PCG-Christenbewegung? Dachte auch erst die wär untergegangen aber:

http://www.razyboard.com/system/user_christenbewegung.html

es gibt sie noch


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (2. März 2007)

TBrain am 02.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 02.03.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die meinte ich ^^


Btw:
Was ist das denn für eine dumme Motorrad Werbung die hier die ganze Zeit kommt ?
Wirkt mein PopupBlocker nicht ?


----------



## kay2 (2. März 2007)

HateCrewDeathtroll am 02.03.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 02.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gegen adlyaer werbung wirkt son normaler pop-up blocker net :-/
is auch bei web.de so
wenn man da auf freemail klickt (was auch neu ist, und tierisch nervt) passiert es auch manchmal , dass man auf eine unsichtbare adlayer werbung klickt. kotzt mich dermaßen an ....


----------



## TBrain (2. März 2007)

kay2 am 02.03.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> gegen adlyaer werbung wirkt son normaler pop-up blocker net :-/
> is auch bei web.de so
> wenn man da auf freemail klickt (was auch neu ist, und tierisch nervt) passiert es auch manchmal , dass man auf eine unsichtbare adlayer werbung klickt. kotzt mich dermaßen an ....



Bitte nicht hier im Thread darüber diskutieren, das hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Theama zutun. Das ist hier einer der ganz wenigen Threads die über eine lange Zeit und über sehr viele Postings hinweg einigermaßen On-Topic geblieben ist. Wär schön wenn das so bleibt.

zum "Motorrad-Problem" gibts hier einen Thread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=11&tid=5523115&x=1


----------



## ElNonsk (11. März 2007)

Entschuldigt nochmals, dass es so lange gedauert hat.

Wir waren uns vor einiger Zeit mehr oder weniger darüber einig (aus Provokation oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen), dass ein philosophischer Gott ("1. Grund allen Seins") angenommen werden kann. Wir können uns jetzt noch mit Feuerbach, Marx und Nietzsches Religionskritik befassen. Schlussendlich würden wir aber immer zum selben Schluss kommen. Selbst wenn es solch ein "Wesen" gäbe, muss dieses keinesfalls notwendigerweise die Eigenschaften des christlichen Gottes besitzen.
In der Tat ist der philosophische Gott im Wesentlichen nur selbstbezogen, rein sich selbst beschauendes Denken, mit einem Wort: "neutral".
Der Großteil der Menschen gesteht ja heute noch immer in irgendeiner Form zu, dass es so etwas wie "ein höchstes Wesen" (= philos. Gott) gebe. Man findet es aber absurd, dass sich dieses Wesen mit dem Menschen befassen solle. Es scheint ein naiver Anthropomorphismus zu sein, der eben "typisch Mensch" ist. Möglicherweise kann man ihn auf die frühere Situation des Menschen zurückführen, als der Mensch noch in einer „kleinen Welt“ lebte, in der die Erde Mittelpunkt der Dinge war und Gott nichts anderes zu tun hatte, als auf sie herabzublicken. In unserer Zeit aber, in der der Mensch und der ganze Planet Erde im Vergleich zum (unendlichen ?) Universum vollkommen bedeutungslos wirken, erscheint der Gedanke, dass sich dieses „höchste Wesen“ mit uns befassen sollte, absurd. Und wir denken dann, sehr „göttlich“ von „Gott“ zu reden. In Wirklichkeit denken wir aber allzu menschlich von ihm, so als ob der „Allmächtige“ auswählen müsste, um nicht den Überblick zu verlieren. 
Das eigentliche Problem in der Diskussion um die Beweisbarkeit von geistigen Dingen ist einmal die Überschätzung des physikalischen - aber auch die Unterschätzung des historischen (oder juristischen) Beweises. Dinge, die nur einmal passierten und die nicht experimentell nachgewiesen werden können, für die wir also nur Zeugen und "Zeugnisse" (in schriftlicher oder archäologischer Form) besitzen, bezeichnen wir schnell als "unbewiesen".
Dabei ist auch die historische Wissenschaft - oder das Gerichtswesen - ein nach exakten Regeln arbeitendes System. Der Hinweis auf viele historische Irrtümer (und Fehlurteile in der Rechtssprechung) ändert daran genauso wenig wie der Vorwurf, die Physik sei kein exaktes System, weil dort ständig viele falsche Theorien aufgestellt wurden.
Bei der historischen und juristischen Wahrheitsfindung geht es im Grunde darum, nach der Glaubwürdigkeit eines Ereignisses und dessen Bezeugung zu fragen. Ist der geschilderte Sachverhalt wahrscheinlich, in sich schlüssig und hatte er Auswirkungen? Sind die Auswirkungen sichtbar, prüfbar und unverfälscht? Gibt es Zeugen für das Ereignis? Gibt es Gründe, die dafür sprechen, dass die Zeugen die Unwahrheit sagen?
Dabei ist wichtig: Alle Zeugen genießen grundsätzlich einen Vertrauensvorschuss: Ein Zeuge muss seine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht beweisen (das geht auch nicht). Im Gegenteil: Jemand, der seine Aussage anzweifelt, hat die Beweislast.
Und dennoch sprechen die Historiker von "gesicherten Erkenntnissen" und die Richter "von der erwiesenen Unschuld". Auch wenn sich diese Beweise auf einer anderen Ebene abspielen als die physikalischen oder mathematischen, so ist der Beweiskraft deswegen nicht geringer - nur die Methoden sind andere.
Kurz gefasst: Der historische Beweis ist ebenso gut/schlecht wie der physikalische. Zwingende Beweise kann es nur in einem klar definierten System wie der Mathematik geben.
Überdies sind auch die heutigen Naturwissenschaften stark vom historischen Beweis abhängig. Jedes Jahr werden weltweit Unmengen an naturwissenschaftlichen Versuchen durchgeführt. Nachdem sie von mehreren (hoffentlich) unbefangenen und voneinander unabhängigen Experten geprüft werden, werden sie für (zumindest beim derzeitigen Status der Wissenschaft) „richtig“ erklärt. Sie werden dann in der entsprechenden Wissenschaftsliteratur dokumentiert und oft nicht erneut erprobt. Es stimmt sicherlich, dass einige Versuche jedes Jahr von neuem untersucht werden. Aber bei der Unmenge an Ergebnisse werden niemals alle Experimente von neuem durchgeführt (was auch praktisch unmöglich wäre). Man vertraut hier also die entsprechende Fach-Literatur, im „schlimmsten“ Fall sogar nur auf den dahinter stehenden Wissenschaftler. Von da aus werden dann weitere Schlüsse gezogen.
Ich mache dazu ein einfaches Modellbeispiel: Eigentlich müsste man die Gravitationskraft immer wieder experimentell nachweisen. Schließlich hängt ein großer Teil der Physik von Newtons Formeln ab. Auf der anderen Seite aber will man auch in der Forschung vorwärtskommen. Was glaubt ihr, welche Experimente ein Physiker wohl durchführen wird: Solche, die nur eine bereits anerkannte Theorie „beweisen“, oder solche, die zu neuen Ergebnissen führen können (die aber auf dem bereits Erforschten und „Anerkannten“ basieren)?
Versteht mich nicht falsch, das ist nur ein Modellbeispiel. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass jeder Physikstudent mindestens einmal ein Experiment, das das Phänomen „Gravitation“ beweist, durchführen oder kennenlernen wird. Aber ebenso wird euch sicher klar sein, dass alle Versuche niemals immer wieder nachkontrolliert werden. Die Wissenschaft bezieht sich also auf schon dokumentierte „Fakten“ und forscht von da aus weiter. Es ist also evident, dass sich gerade auch die experimentellen Naturwissenschaften auf „historische Beweise“ stützen. Ohne dieses Vertrauen in bereits gemachte und dokumentierte Experimente könnte es keinen wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt geben.
Über naturwissenschaftliche Beweise und deren „Wahrheitsgehalt“ haben wir ja bereits gesprochen. Man könnte hier auch noch Karl Popper anführen, aber das würde zu weit gehen. Bleiben wir also dabei. Mathematische Beweise sind zwingend (obwohl wir inzwischen wissen, dass es auch in der Mathematik Ungenauigkeiten gibt – Kurt Gödel). Physikalische und historische Beweise hingegen sind nicht zwingend.
Aber sowohl der zwingende „mathematische“ Gottesbeweis (den Anselm von Canterbury gefunden zu glauben hatte), als auch der „physikalische“ Gottesbeweis des Aquinaten und alle in diese Richtung gehenden Gottesbeweise bleiben uns innerlich fern. Das liegt in der Natur solcher „Beweise“. Wenn jemand beweisen könnte, dass Alpha Centauri nicht 1,3 pc sondern 1,7 pc von unserer Erde entfernt ist, so würde diese Entdeckung sicher einige interessieren, aber sie würde wohl kaum Emotionen auslösen (außer beim wütenden Astrophysiker, der die Strecke auf 1,3 pc berechnet hatte   ). Mathematische und naturwissenschaftliche Beweise berühren uns also (normalerweise) kaum in unserem Innersten.
Was wirklich von Bedeutung in unserem Leben ist, basiert fast ausschließlich auf der Ebene der historischen und juristischen Beweise: Nämlich das, was andere Menschen tun, denken und fühlen. Alles, was einmalig ist.
Eine viel größere Bedeutung auch für den Glauben spielen die einmaligen, nicht wiederholbaren und nicht experimentell überprüfbaren Ereignisse, Beweisstücke oder Zeugenaussagen, die für den Einzelnen die Existenz eines Gottes plausibel machen - oder einfach nur glaubhaft erscheinen lassen. Dabei müssen wir uns an die Regeln halten: Die Zeugenaussagen müssen ihre Glaubwürdigkeit nicht "beweisen" (das geht gar nicht), sondern Kritiker sollten - wie auch vor Gericht - Fälschungen und Falschaussagen nachweisen. Etwas, was übrigens die Theologie immer wieder macht und dadurch auf das Essentielle des Glaubens verweist.
Von all den genannten Gedankengängen ist - logisch gesehen - der historische Gottes-Beweis der „schwächste“; er lässt sich selten verallgemeinern, ist leicht zu kritisieren und ergibt fast nie einen zwingenden Schluss. Aber er ist dem Menschen näher.
Und deshalb hat (der christliche) Gott diesen Weg gewählt, um sich selbst zu offenbaren: Nicht in der Mathematik und nicht in der Physik, sondern in der Geschichte. In Menschen, die mit ihm einmalige Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die übernatürliche Offenbarung ist historisch - nicht naturwissenschaftlich und nicht logisch. Denn Gott will für den Menschen an sich von Bedeutung sein - kein Spezialgebiet Naturwissenschaften. Damit berühren wir auch ein Thema, das nur nebenbei erwähnt werden soll. Die Wissenschaft erhält nur Antworten, die auch zu ihren Fragen passen. Wer nach Mathematik fragt, wird nur mathematische Antworten erhalten. Wer nach Physik fragt, erhält auch nur physikalische Antworten. 
Fazit:
Wir waren übereingekommen, dass man den Gott der Philosophen annehmen kann.
Der Gott der Philosophen aber ist für den Menschen uninteressant. Ein „unbewegter Beweger“ hat möglicherweise einmal den Kosmos erschaffen. Aber danach interessiert er sich nicht mehr dafür. Eigentlich beinhaltet schon dieser Satz einen Fehler: Der philosophische Gott kennt gar kein Interesse. Er ist vollkommen neutral. Insofern könnte/müsste der Mensch, auch wenn es einen solchen Gott gäbe, so leben, als ob es ihn nicht gäbe, da es keinerlei Auswirkungen hätte, ob er an dieses „Wesen“ glaubte, oder nicht.
Die Verbindung von Gott der Philosophen und Gott der Christen stellt eben die Bibel dar.
Der Gott des Christentums ist nicht fühllose Geometrie des Weltalls, nicht neutrale Gerechtigkeit, sondern er hat ein Herz, er steht da als ein Liebender, mit der ganzen Wunderlichkeit des Liebenden. Nun würden viele wohl sagen, das unendlich Große, der absolute Geist kann nicht Fühlen und Leidenschaft sein, sondern nur reine Mathematik. Und genau hier liegt das Problem: Wieso soll reines Denken größer als Lieben sein? Wir gehen von unserer Vernunft aus und behaupten (ohne weiter darüber zu reflektieren), dass sie über den Emotionen steht. Meiner Ansicht nach etwas, dass wir von den alten Griechen übernommen haben und seltsamerweise selbst mit Freud (oder auch gerade deswegen) nicht abgelegt haben.
Schlussendlich kommen wir aber zu dem Punkt, den ich euch schon am Anfang der Diskussion versprochen hatte: Ob man an Gott glaubt oder nicht, liegt beim Menschen selbst. Entweder er entscheidet sich dafür, oder dagegen. Jetzt aber die Frage: Warum probiert ihr es nicht einfach? Warum probiert ihr nicht einfach zu beten? Was verliert man dabei? Im schlimmsten Fall ein bisschen Zeit (süffisante Bemerkungen zu meiner Zeiteinteilung könnt ihr euch sparen *ggg*). Voraussetzung ist natürlich absolute Offenheit: Wer von Anfang nicht will, der wird auch nie erreichen, wonach er sucht. Wer nun behauptet, dass er eine Selbstlüge oder gar eine „Selbstgehirnwäsche“ befürchtet, gibt indirekt schon zu, dass hinter Religion und Glaube mehr steckt, als nur Hirngespinste.


Der Text hat zwar eigentlich nicht den Goldstatus erreicht, aber ich hatte ja versprochen, dass der Release Anfang März erfolgen würde. Entschuldigt also eventuelle Bugs *ggg*


----------



## gamerschwein (12. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *viel Text*
> 
> 
> Der Text hat zwar eigentlich nicht den Goldstatus erreicht, aber ich hatte ja versprochen, dass der Release Anfang März erfolgen würde. Entschuldigt also eventuelle Bugs *ggg*


Interessanter Text aber noch wenig lesbar. Wann kommt der erste Patch?


----------



## ElNonsk (12. März 2007)

gamerschwein am 12.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it's done


----------



## aph (12. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man an Gott glaubt oder nicht, liegt beim Menschen selbst.



Ich möchte deine Abhandlung nicht kommentieren, denn für die Ankündigung eines "Gottesbeweises" empfinde ich diese Aneinanderreihung von willkürlichen Gedankensprüngen (z.B. "das ist dann halt die Bibel") ausgesprochen dürftig.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. März 2007)

Ich hab grad nur Lust auf das Fazit 



			
				ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit:
> Der Gott des Christentums ist nicht fühllose Geometrie des Weltalls, nicht neutrale Gerechtigkeit, sondern er hat ein Herz, er steht da als ein Liebender, mit der ganzen Wunderlichkeit des Liebenden.


Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere liebt er auch alle Menschen, egal ob sie an ihn glauben und wie sie leben oder? (altes Testament mal außen vor  )
Dann ist ja gut   



> Und genau hier liegt das Problem: Wieso soll reines Denken größer als Lieben sein?


Weil eigenes Bewusstsein evolutiv später entwickelt wurde als Hormone 



> Jetzt aber die Frage: Warum probiert ihr es nicht einfach? Warum probiert ihr nicht einfach zu beten? Was verliert man dabei?
> Im schlimmsten Fall ein bisschen Zeit. Voraussetzung ist natürlich absolute Offenheit: Wer von Anfang nicht will, der wird auch nie erreichen, wonach er sucht. Wer nun behauptet, dass er eine Selbstlüge oder gar eine „Selbstgehirnwäsche“ befürchtet, gibt indirekt schon zu, dass hinter Religion und Glaube mehr steckt, als nur Hirngespinste.


Siehe oben, ist es "ihm" nicht ziemlich egal ob ich mich in eine Glaubensgemeinschaft flüchte? Seit wann muss man denn beten, damit man beim christlichen Gott gut dasteht, zumal er ja eh nicht selber "hilft". Es ist vielleicht schwer nach zu vollziehen, aber es gibt auch Menschen die mit Problemen u.ä. sehr gut klar kommen können - ohne göttlichen Beistand. Sich dann mit Gott oder ähnlichem sich zu befassen ist eben wirklich Zeit- und Energieverschwendung (vor allem wenn man nicht daran glaubt  ).
Glaubensgemeinschaften (Religionen) sind ein schönes Auffangbecken, bilden soziale Netzwerke und geben ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl welches viele suchen. 
Ich persönlich sehe es allerdings sehr ungern, wenn diese sich mit religiösen Motiven in Politik, Wissenschaft, Lebensweisen usw. einmischen.
Du musst auch die andere Sichtweise sehen: Auf mich wirkt es sehr befremdlich (bzw. wie die angesprochene Gehirnwäsche) wenn Menschen sich von einem "Wesen" leiten lassen, das in "meiner" Realität mit einem Einhorn gleichgestellt ist.

Manche brauchen es, manche nicht. Fertig, aber dann macht das diskutieren natürlich keinen Spaß


----------



## crackajack (12. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbindung von Gott der Philosophen und Gott der Christen stellt eben die Bibel dar.


Also zwischen meinem Gott und mir stellt momentan Sin City Band1, V for Vendetta, das Parfüm, 1984, Eine schöne neue Welt, Menschenjagd, LTB Nr. 150-200, ??? und der dritte Klon usw. ....... eine Verbindung dar.  
*lol*
Du willst nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass ich zum christlichen Gott finden würde, wenn ich die Bibel lese? Ich hatte ehrlich schon mal vor das zu lesen, aber nachdem Gott die Erde erschaffen hat, war ich dann doch etwas perplex warum das solange dauert für einen "Allmächtigen", also habe ich es sein gelassen.  
Ich warte weiterhin auf eine Übersetzung des Schinken.......


> Schlussendlich kommen wir aber zu dem Punkt, den ich euch schon am Anfang der Diskussion versprochen hatte: Ob man an Gott glaubt oder nicht, liegt beim Menschen selbst. Entweder er entscheidet sich dafür, oder dagegen.


Na super, die Unterhaltung hatte ich mit meiner Mutter schon vor 10 Jahren. "Junge. Irgendeinen Glauben muss man ja haben." Boah, tolle Erklärung warum man den glauben soll.





> Jetzt aber die Frage: Warum probiert ihr es nicht einfach?


Hab schon, funzt ned. Runtime error soundso. die exakte Fehlermeldung habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. 


> Warum probiert ihr nicht einfach zu beten?


Wenn man an Gott nicht glaubt, hat das ja irgendwie wenig Sinn, oder? Umgekehrt ist es wesentlich sinnvoller...... 


> Was verliert man dabei? Im schlimmsten Fall ein bisschen Zeit.


Ich könnte derweilen sinnvolleres machen. Ich verliere also nicht nur Zeit, ich vergeude sie regelrecht. Das widerspricht ja eig. dem chritlichen Lebensstil. Anstatt zu beten könne man z.B. Blut spenden, einen Baum pflanzen und  damit den Klimawandel stoppen (ein bißchen halt *g*), einer Oma über die Straße helfen......  


> Voraussetzung ist natürlich absolute Offenheit: Wer von Anfang nicht will, der wird auch nie erreichen, wonach er sucht.


Na dann ist ja gut, dass ich Gott nicht mehr suche, den dieser post hat ihn mir sicher nicht geliefert.





> Wer nun behauptet, dass er eine Selbstlüge oder gar eine „Selbstgehirnwäsche“ befürchtet, gibt indirekt schon zu, dass hinter Religion und Glaube mehr steckt, als nur Hirngespinste.


Da steckt leider wesentlich mehr dahinter wie Hirngespinste von ein paar Leuten die glauben sie hätten Jesus, Maria oder Gott persönlich gesehen.
Aber ich kann ja den Masterchief L. Ron Hubbard anbeten, wenn du unbedingt meinst man muss sich einen Glaube "einreden".  


> Der Text hat zwar eigentlich nicht den Goldstatus erreicht, aber ich hatte ja versprochen, dass der Release Anfang März erfolgen würde. Entschuldigt also eventuelle Bugs *ggg*


Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass genauso wie bei Gothic3 kein patch der Welt die grundlegenden Fundamente retten wird können.


----------



## aph (12. März 2007)

crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass genauso wie bei Gothic3 kein patch der Welt die grundlegenden Fundamente retten wird können.



Und ich hab das Gefühl, dass es auch dir so schwer fällt wie mir, deine Enttäuschung zu verbergen. *g*


----------



## Meinereiner (12. März 2007)

@ElNonsk

Huch, es lebt? Well, da in dem Text so wenig über Gott steht, nörgle ich eben an anderen Dingen herum, har 



			
				ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das eigentliche Problem in der Diskussion um die Beweisbarkeit von geistigen Dingen ist einmal die Überschätzung des physikalischen - aber auch die Unterschätzung des historischen (oder juristischen) Beweises. Dinge, die nur einmal passierten und die nicht experimentell nachgewiesen werden können, für die wir also nur Zeugen und "Zeugnisse" (in schriftlicher oder archäologischer Form) besitzen, bezeichnen wir schnell als "unbewiesen".
> Dabei ist auch die historische Wissenschaft - oder das Gerichtswesen - ein nach exakten Regeln arbeitendes System.



Es sind nicht die Regeln und Methoden einer Wissenschaft, die als bewiesen oder unbewiesen gelten, sondern ihre Ergebnisse. Regeln können nicht wahr oder falsch sein, geschweige denn bewiesen werden.



> Kurz gefasst: Der historische Beweis ist ebenso gut/schlecht wie der physikalische. Zwingende Beweise kann es nur in einem klar definierten System wie der Mathematik geben.



Es ist relativ müßig, in Kontexten von Geschichts- und Naturwissenschaften von Beweisen zu sprechen. Tatsächlich gibt es nur Theorien, die anhand ihrer Nützlichkeit bewertet werden. Es gibt aber freilich in Geschichts- wie auch in Naturwissenschaften mehr oder weniger nützliche Theorien, weshalb es wenig Sinn macht, von DEM historischen und DEM naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis (bzw. DER historischen und DER naturwissenschaftlichen Theorie) zu sprechen und diese dann zu vergleichen.



> Überdies sind auch die heutigen Naturwissenschaften stark vom historischen Beweis abhängig. Jedes Jahr werden weltweit Unmengen an naturwissenschaftlichen Versuchen durchgeführt. Nachdem sie von mehreren (hoffentlich) unbefangenen und voneinander unabhängigen Experten geprüft werden, werden sie für (zumindest beim derzeitigen Status der Wissenschaft) „richtig“ erklärt. Sie werden dann in der entsprechenden Wissenschaftsliteratur dokumentiert und oft nicht erneut erprobt. [...] Von da aus werden dann weitere Schlüsse gezogen.



Natürlich stützen sich naturwissenschaftliche Forschungen auf zuvor erbrachte Ergebnisse; deshalb jedoch von einem Verfahren des historischen Beweises zu sprechen, dünkt mir unangebracht. Was die Methodiken der Naturwissenschaften denen der Geschichtswissenschaften voraus hat, ist die Möglichkeit zum Experiment. Selbst wenn wir ein teures Experiment ins Auge fassen, das nur ein einziges mal durchgeführt wird, besteht hier noch lange keine hinreichende Parallele zu den Methodiken der Geschichtswissenschaften. Wiederholbarkeit ist nur einer der Vorteile des Experiments. Andere sind die Kontrollierbarkeit von Störvariablen sowie das gezielte Überprüfen der Reaktion eines Systems auf ganz bestimmter Stimuli.
Solche Möglichkeiten hat man in den Geschichtswissenschaften nicht: hier ist man gewissermaßen auf den Zufall angewiesen, dass die Archäologie neue Artefakte zutage fördert. Sind dies nun alles Artefakte, die zwar mit einer Theorie vereinbar sind, jedoch plausible Alternativtheorien nicht ausschließen, so muss man eben mit dieser Ungewissheit, oder besser: Unsicherheit, leben und auf weitere archäologische Funde hoffen. 
Hinzu kommt, dass historische Quellen oftmals verfälscht, widersprüchlich und ungenau sind. Das ist etwa in den Philologien ein großes Problem, da man besonders im Mittelalter gerne mal abgeschrieben hat, was dazu führt, dass man oft zwar keinen Originaltext, aber zig Kopien besitzt, die häufig noch Kopien anderer Kopien sind. Was bei diesem regen Abgeschreibe mit einem Text passieren kann, sollte man sich in Analogie zum Stille-Post-Spiel denken können (dass auch Originalquellen gerne mal etwas ausgeschmückt sind, ist eine schon beinahe triviale Feststellung). Ohne exakte Kriterien anführen zu können, dünkt es doch intuitiv einsichtig, dass die Naturwissenschaften in Sachen Methodik den Geschichtswissenschaften weit voraus sind.



> Über naturwissenschaftliche Beweise und deren „Wahrheitsgehalt“ haben wir ja bereits gesprochen. Man könnte hier auch noch Karl Popper anführen, aber das würde zu weit gehen. Bleiben wir also dabei. Mathematische Beweise sind zwingend (obwohl wir inzwischen wissen, dass es auch in der Mathematik Ungenauigkeiten gibt – Kurt Gödel). Physikalische und historische Beweise hingegen sind nicht zwingend.



Das tut zwar wenig zur Sache, aber bei DEN Signalwörtern kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen^^: Wenn es um wissenschaftstheoretische Fragen geht, ist Popper definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner. Er war ein lausiger Wissenschaftstheoretiker, der nicht die geringste Ahnung vom Wissenschaftsbetrieb hatte. Hinzu kommt, dass seine _Logik der Forschung_ eine Polemik gegen eine Form des logischen Positivismus ist, die niemals vertreten wurde. Wie wenig Ahnung Popper vom logischen Positivismus hatte, hat er in den 60ern beim sog. Positivismusstreit eindrucksvoll gezeigt, als er, da bei diesem Kongress kein einziger logischer Positivist zugegen war  , selber den Aushilfspositivisten spielen musste. Das ist so dermaßen schiefgegangen, dass die Begriffe „Empirismus“ und „Positivismus“ noch 20 Jahre danach als Schimpfworte gebraucht wurden. Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass es durchaus glaubwürdig dünkt, dass Rudolf Carnap (einer DER Vertreter des Wiener Kreises und damit des logischen Positivismus) Popper in seiner Kritik am Verifikationsbegriff auch deshalb zustimmte, damit er sich nicht mit dessen Haarspaltereien aufhalten musste. Oo
Selbst mit seinem Argument, dass die empirischen Wissenschaften ihre Theorien doch niemals beweisen könnten, kam Popper einige Jährchen zu spät, sodass er ein Selbstverständnis der Wissenschaften als Wahrheitsfinder kritisierte, das diese gar nicht mehr vertraten. Popper wird in wissenschaftstheoretischen Abhandlungen nur noch deshalb erwähnt, weil er Klassikerstatus besitzt; nicht aber, weil man seinen wissenschaftstheoretischen Arbeiten so viel entnehmen könnte.

Okay, ich mag Popper nicht, dann zu Gödel  Was Gödel gezeigt hat, ist, dass formallogische Systeme, die die elementare Zahlenarithmetik beherrschen (und dazu zählt freilich auch die Mathematik auf Grundlage der Principia Mathematica von Russell/Whitehead, welche DER kolossale Versuch waren, der Mathematik ein logisches Fundament zu geben), entweder unvollständig oder widersprüchlich sind. Widersprüchlichkeit stellt ein ernstes Problem dar, da in einem System wie den Principia Mathematica ein einziger Widerspruch dazu führt, dass jede Aussage beweisbar wird. Die Unvollständigkeit hingegen hat zwar dem fregeschen bzw. hilbertschen Programm einer vollständigen Axiomatisierung der Mathematik den Todesstoß versetzt, ist aber etwas, womit wir leben können. In einem unvollständigen formalen System lassen sich zwar nicht alle Formeln, die in diesem System wahr sind, beweisen, aber die Beweise sind nach wie vor lückenlos und exakt; von Ungenauigkeiten kann nicht die Rede sein.

Anbei bemerkt ist es auch nicht die Mathematik, die als DAS Paradigma von Beweisfähigkeit gilt: tatsächlich wird in der Mathematik recht viel mit unbewiesenen Annahmen gearbeitet (so kann es schon einmal passieren, dass gewisse Behauptungen erst Jahrzehnte später bewiesen werden, obwohl sie bereits völlig selbstverständlich sind). DAS Paradigma für Beweisfähigkeit ist stattdessen die formale Logik in ihren primitiveren Formen (werden die Systeme zu komplex, gibt’s wieder Probleme, siehe Gödel). – Nun ja, soviel Fachgefasel muss sein 



> Mathematische und naturwissenschaftliche Beweise berühren uns also (normalerweise) kaum in unserem Innersten.



Hier solltest du nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern. Wir hatten eben schon das Thema _Gödelsche Unvollständigkeitssätze_: dem Normalsterblichen ist es freilich ziemlich egal, ob formallogische Systeme wie das der Principia Mathematica nun konsistent und vollständig sind oder nicht. Nun versetze dich aber mal in die Lage eines Mathematikers – ein schönes Beispiel ist hier Gottlob Frege. Er hatte – lange vor Gödels Unvollständigkeitssätzen – versucht, der Mathematik ein logisches Fundament unterzuschieben (auf seinem Mist ist die Idee gewachsen). Was er auf diesem Wege erreicht hat, ist u.a. die phänomenale Überwindung der aristotelischen Logik, die immerhin seit über 2000 Jahren kaum weiterentwickelt wurde und Kant dazu veranlasste, sie als vollendet zu betrachten. Darüber hinaus hat er quasi im Vorbeigehen einen brillanten Vorschlag zum uralten Problem der Existenzsätze gemacht, das Konzept des lückenlosen Beweises eingeführt, den ersten brauchbaren und auch heute noch nicht überholten Vorschlag zur Axiomatisierung von Zahlen gemacht und nebenbei die längst vergessene Stoikerlogik wiederentdeckt – ohne sie zu kennen: er hat sie gewissermaßen noch einmal erfunden. Kurz: Frege war ein verdammter Logikgott; nach Aristoteles, der die formale Logik erfunden hat, der größte Logiker, den die Welt bisher gesehen hat. Nun ja, dann gab’s da aber auch noch einen gewissen Bertrand Russell (eben der Bertrand Russell, der an den hier schon ein paar mal erwähnten Principia Mathematica mitgeschrieben hat). Dieser hatte – ebenfalls lange vor Gödel – in Freges logisch-mathematischem System einen Widerspruch entdeckt: die sog. Russellsche Antinomie. Letztlich war es Frege nicht möglich, eine zufriedenstellende Lösung für das Problem zu finden und er starb als verbitterter Mann.
Tja, das klingt wie nach einem Hollywoodschinken, war aber tatsächlich so und in Anbetracht dessen scheint es ziemlich unangebracht, davon zu sprechen, dass uns mathematische und naturwissenschaftliche Beweise in unserem Innersten (normalerweise) kaum berühren. Du musst eben nur die Leute fragen, denen das nicht am Arsch vorbeigeht.

Ganz ähnlich funktioniert das mit Gottesbeweisen: Denjenigen, den Gott sowieso nicht interessiert, wird auch ein naturwissenschaftlicher, mathematischer oder sonst wie gearteter Gottesbeweis nicht überzeugen. Selbst wenn er keine Widerlegung findet, wird er sich auf seine Intuition berufen, die ihm sagt, dass Gott nicht existiere.
Gerätst du hingegen an jemanden, der der Frage wirklich offen gegenübersteht (obwohl ich bezweifle, dass es so jemanden gibt), sich nicht hinter seiner Intuition versteckt und auch die angewandte Beweismethode ernstnimmt, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dieser sich überzeugen lässt.



> Schlussendlich kommen wir aber zu dem Punkt, den ich euch schon am Anfang der Diskussion versprochen hatte: Ob man an Gott glaubt oder nicht, liegt beim Menschen selbst.



Das führt aber die Idee eines Beweises ad absurdum. Eines der intuitiv wesentlichen Kriterien für einen Beweis ist intersubjektive Überprüfbarkeit (denn wozu taugte ein Beweis, mit dem man nur sich selbst etwas beweisen könnte?). Wenn du die Erken


----------



## Meinereiner (12. März 2007)

...hier geht's weiter:

Wenn du die Erkenntnis Gottes aber auf die phänomenologische Ebene verlegst, geht genau diese intersubjektive Dimension des Beweises gänzlich verloren, diese Offenbarung Gottes wäre im besten Falle ein Beweis für DICH, nichts weiter (obwohl es tatsächlich sinnlos ist, auf einer phänomenologischen Ebene von Beweisen zu sprechen...entweder man hat eine bestimmte Wahrnehmung oder man hat sie nicht: da gibt es nichts zu beweisen). Aus diesem Grunde ist das Argument, Gott sei bewiesen, wenn er sich offenbarte (das hast du zwar nicht geschrieben hast, aber darum geht es doch, oder?), schlichtweg falsch, da eine private Offenbarung das Kriterium der intersubjektiven Überprüfbarkeit verletzt.


----------



## aph (13. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 12.03.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grunde ist das Argument, Gott sei bewiesen, wenn er sich offenbarte, schlichtweg falsch, da eine private Offenbarung das Kriterium der intersubjektiven Überprüfbarkeit verletzt.



Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass ElNonsk vor einem halben Jahr einen anderen Beweis im Kopf hatte, als er ihn uns ankündigte, den wir dann aber dummerweise selbst ausgeführt (und widerlegt haben). Deshalb hat er auch so lange gebraucht, sich etwas anderes auszudenken.

Leider ist dabei nichts Revolutionäres herausgekommen, was über das Niveau einer Predikt eines Missionars im indianischen Dschungel hinausginge. Sehr schade das.


----------



## ElNonsk (13. März 2007)

aph am 12.03.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also entweder bist du in deinen Antworten immer
a) sehr ehrlich (hatte ich nach dem Lesen dieses Posts gedacht)
oder
b) polemisierst (fiel mir ein, als ich das


_
Und ich hab das Gefühl, dass es auch dir so schwer fällt wie mir, deine Enttäuschung zu verbergen. *g*_

und das



_Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass ElNonsk vor einem halben Jahr einen anderen Beweis im Kopf hatte, als er ihn uns ankündigte, den wir dann aber dummerweise selbst ausgeführt (und widerlegt haben). Deshalb hat er auch so lange gebraucht, sich etwas anderes auszudenken.

Leider ist dabei nichts Revolutionäres herausgekommen, *was über das Niveau einer Predikt eines Missionars* im indianischen Dschungel hinausginge. Sehr schade das._

gelesen habe.
Könntest du es bitte unterlassen, meine Texte ohne weiteren Kommentar einer Wertung zu unterziehen. Das ist weder besonders aufschlussreich, noch bringt es die Diskussion voran (und ich verstehe so auch nicht, was dich an meinen Texten stört   )


----------



## ElNonsk (13. März 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad nur Lust auf das Fazit


Jaja, immer nur die Kurzfassung … *g*


			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und genau hier liegt das Problem: Wieso soll reines Denken größer als Lieben sein?
> 
> 
> Weil eigenes Bewusstsein evolutiv später entwickelt wurde als Hormone


Du argumentierst schon wieder allein biologistisch (hatten wir schon früher im Thread). Das Problem bei solchen Argumentationen ist, dass sie:
a)	entweder nicht ihre eigenen Richtigkeitsanspruch vertreten können (siehe Hard problem)
b)	oder keine Antwort auf das Hard problem finden, bzw. seine Existenz negieren
c)	ethisch äußerst bedenklich sind -> Eugenese (was aber, wie Meinereiner sicher einwenden wird, die mögliche Richtigkeit der Theorie weder mindert noch verstärkt)



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe oben, ist es "ihm" nicht ziemlich egal ob ich mich in eine Glaubensgemeinschaft flüchte? Seit wann muss man denn beten, damit man beim christlichen Gott gut dasteht, zumal er ja eh nicht selber "hilft".


1. Satz beinhaltet eine Wertung: „flüchte“ hat in diesem Zusammenhang eine negative Konnotation. Ich versuche eine möglichst neutrale Sprache zu finden, könntest du das bitte auch tun?
2. Man „muss“ (schon wieder eine Wertung) nicht beten, um bei Gott besser „dazustehen“. Zum einen wäre das nicht christlich (Lukas 18, 9-14). Zum anderen bedeutet Beten grundsätzlich nicht, ein besonderes utilitaristisches Ziel zu verfolgen, sondern eben nur, die Nähe zu Gott zu suchen (Spitzfindige könnten dies ebenfalls als utilitaristisch deuten, aber es wäre eindeutig eine anderer Form des Utilitarismus, als das, das du gemeint hast)
3. Dass Gott nicht „hilft“, ist deine subjektive Wertung.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vielleicht schwer nach zu vollziehen, aber es gibt auch Menschen die mit Problemen u.ä. sehr gut klar kommen können - ohne göttlichen Beistand. Sich dann mit Gott oder ähnlichem sich zu befassen ist eben wirklich Zeit- und Energieverschwendung (vor allem wenn man nicht daran glaubt  ).
> Glaubensgemeinschaften (Religionen) sind ein schönes Auffangbecken, bilden soziale Netzwerke und geben ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl welches viele suchen.


Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass du alle Christen (oder alle einer Religion angehörigen Menschen) für emotionale Krüppel hälst, die sich vor den Problemen des Alltags verstecken.

Berichtige mich, wenn es nicht so ist, oder stelle nochmals klar, dass du es wirklich so meinst, damit ich nicht von einer falschen Interpretation deines Textes ausgehe.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich sehe es allerdings sehr ungern, wenn diese sich mit religiösen Motiven in Politik, Wissenschaft, Lebensweisen usw. einmischen.
> Du musst auch die andere Sichtweise sehen: Auf mich wirkt es sehr befremdlich (bzw. wie die angesprochene Gehirnwäsche) wenn Menschen sich von einem "Wesen" leiten lassen, das in "meiner" Realität mit einem Einhorn gleichgestellt ist.


Wenn du unter „religiösen Motiven“ Bushs Begründung für seine diversen Feldzüge verstehst (die keine religiösen Motive sein können, da solche Begründungen dem Christentum strukturell widersprechen), ist dies vollkommen verständlich. Wenn du aber „religiöse Motive“ meinst, die auf Probleme angewendet werden, die die Würde des Menschen betreffen(Eugenese), muss ich dir widersprechen (und auch Habermas hat das verstanden )


----------



## Meinereiner (13. März 2007)

aph am 13.03.2007 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass ElNonsk vor einem halben Jahr einen anderen Beweis im Kopf hatte, als er ihn uns ankündigte, den wir dann aber dummerweise selbst ausgeführt (und widerlegt haben). Deshalb hat er auch so lange gebraucht, sich etwas anderes auszudenken.



Man sollte aber auch nicht zuviel erwarten. Dass ElNonsk keinen unwiderlegbaren Beweis liefern würde, war wohl schon im Vornhinein ziemlich sicher. Was diese ganzen Gottesbeweise – sicherlich nicht für alle, aber doch für viele – so interessant macht, ist ja nicht das Ergebnis, zu welchem sie gelangen, sondern vor allem die Methode, WIE sie dazu kommen. Es gibt ziemlich plumpe Gottesbeweise wie den kosmologischen, der daraus, dass (scheinbar) alles eine Ursache hat, auf eine erste Ursache schließt: darauf kann jedes Schulkind kommen. Andererseits gibt es aber auch wirklich scharfsinnige Beweise wie den ontologischen von Canterbury (der steht hier auch irgendwo in dem Thread): sich so etwas auszudenken, ist eine beachtliche Leistung. Es wäre natürlich interessant gewesen, mal wieder einen neuen Ansatz zu sehen, denn mittlerweile wurde so ziemlich jede größere klassische Wissenschaft (Physik, Biologie, Logik, Mathematik, Ethik, Theologie, Jura usw.) mindestens einmal für einen Gottesbeweis ausgeschlachtet. Wie wäre es mal mit einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Gottesbeweis? Oo


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 13.03.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du es bitte unterlassen, meine Texte ohne weiteren Kommentar einer Wertung zu unterziehen. Das ist weder besonders aufschlussreich, noch bringt es die Diskussion voran (und ich verstehe so auch nicht, was dich an meinen Texten stört   )



Das unterlasse ich, sobald deine Texte über das Niveau einer Missionarspredigt hinaus gelangen. Aber eigentlich hatten wir hier echt schon alles. Wenn du nichts weiter bringst als die Wiederholung des Themas "Gott ist existent, wenn/weil Menschen an ihn glauben", brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du Enttäuschung und Gähnen hervorrufst.

meinereiner hat vieles bereits geschrieben und sich die Mühe gemacht, deinen Beitrag auseinanderzunehmen. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, weil es ziemlich abschließend ist (auch wenn du das offenbar mal wieder nicht einsiehst). Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht an einer Wiederholung der letzten 30 Seiten beteiligen. Bring was Neues, dann schreib ich auch wieder was dazu.



			
				Meinereiner am 13.03.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte aber auch nicht zuviel erwarten. Dass ElNonsk keinen unwiderlegbaren Beweis liefern würde, war wohl schon im Vornhinein ziemlich sicher.


Wie du schon korrekt anmerktest, hat es nicht mal den Namen "Beweisversuch" verdient. Und das hätte man schon erwarten können, nach der langen Zeit, oder?

Aber im Prinzip war es ein Beweis, den uns ElNonsk erbracht hat: Er hat erneut bewiesen, dass christlicher Glaube nur durch missionieren oder indoktrinieren verbreitet werden kann, nicht durch Überzeugung.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 13.03.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du unter „religiösen Motiven“ Bushs Begründung für seine diversen Feldzüge verstehst (die keine religiösen Motive sein können, da solche Begründungen dem Christentum strukturell widersprechen), ist dies vollkommen verständlich. Wenn du aber „religiöse Motive“ meinst, die auf Probleme angewendet werden, die die Würde des Menschen betreffen(Eugenese), muss ich dir widersprechen (und auch Habermas hat das verstanden )



Nein, auch im (vermeintlich) positiven Falle sollte politisches Handeln nicht religiös motiviert sein, sondern vernunftgesteuert. Da gebe ich Solidus_Dave 100%ig Recht.


----------



## TBrain (14. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 13.03.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mal mit einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Gottesbeweis? Oo



Schon mal von der "unsichtbaren Hand" gehört? So offenbart sich Gott in der Wirtschaftswissenschaft    

Wie würde man denn an so etwas herangehen?


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Prinzip war es ein Beweis, den uns ElNonsk erbracht hat: Er hat erneut bewiesen, dass christlicher Glaube nur durch missionieren oder indoktrinieren verbreitet werden kann, nicht durch Überzeugung.



Das siehst du vielleicht so, aber du bist nicht der Nabel der Welt!


----------



## ElNonsk (14. März 2007)

crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verweise auf die katholische Einheitsübersetzung der Bibel. Von Genesis 1,1 bis zur Offenbarung 22, 21 wird fast jeder Vers analysiert und kommentiert. Das sollte die Sache verständlicher machen (natürlich gibt es auch noch die Unmengen an Kinderbibeln, aber ich glaube nicht, dass du so etwas suchst   )



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie sehe ich in meinem Text keinerlei Aufforderung, an Gott zu glauben oder auch nicht. Kann ja sein, dass ich mich irre, aber so wie ich meinen Satz interpretiere, ist das eine ganz normale Aussage, oder nicht? 



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, die Frage ist eben, ob du es „WIRKLICH“ (und mit „wirklich“ meine ich auch „wirklich“) versuchst hast, oder nicht. Ich werde dazu keinerlei Urteil abgeben, das steht mir auch nicht zu. Es sollte sich aber jeder selbst fragen, ob er es wirklich schon einmal ernsthaft versucht hat. Und ob er es nicht noch einmal versuchen wollte? [1 Versuch ist wohl eine etwas kleine Erfahrungsbasis   ]



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst ja unter Voraussetzung beten, dass es Gott zumindest der Möglichkeit halber gibt. Oder etwa nicht?



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben.



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Voraussetzung ist natürlich absolute Offenheit: Wer von Anfang nicht will, der wird auch nie erreichen, wonach er sucht.
> 
> 
> Na dann ist ja gut, dass ich Gott nicht mehr suche, den dieser post hat ihn mir sicher nicht geliefert.


Hab ich auch nie behauptet   



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wer nun behauptet, dass er eine Selbstlüge oder gar eine „Selbstgehirnwäsche“ befürchtet, gibt indirekt schon zu, dass hinter Religion und Glaube mehr steckt, als nur Hirngespinste.
> 
> 
> Da steckt leider wesentlich mehr dahinter wie Hirngespinste von ein paar Leuten die glauben sie hätten Jesus, Maria oder Gott persönlich gesehen.
> Aber ich kann ja den Masterchief L. Ron Hubbard anbeten, wenn du unbedingt meinst man muss sich einen Glaube "einreden".


Hmmm, einen Glauben einreden? Wo habe ich das gesagt?



			
				crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Text hat zwar eigentlich nicht den Goldstatus erreicht, aber ich hatte ja versprochen, dass der Release Anfang März erfolgen würde. Entschuldigt also eventuelle Bugs *ggg*
> 
> 
> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass genauso wie bei Gothic3 kein patch der Welt die grundlegenden Fundamente retten wird können.


[/quote]
Ihr lasst den Progger ja auch gar nicht zu Atem kommen. Nebenbei gibt es die Software auch noch kostenlos. Da kann man doch über kleine Käferchen hinwegsehen


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 14.03.2007 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber zeig mir doch mal den Christen, der das aus eigener Überzeugung geworden ist. Und zeig nicht auf dich, dir glaube ich es nicht.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Frage ist eben, ob du es „WIRKLICH“ (und mit „wirklich“ meine ich auch „wirklich“) versuchst hast, oder nicht. Ich werde dazu keinerlei Urteil abgeben, das steht mir auch nicht zu. Es sollte sich aber jeder selbst fragen, ob er es wirklich schon einmal ernsthaft versucht hat. Und ob er es nicht noch einmal versuchen wollte?



Definiere "versuchen". Für mich ist versuchen, wenn mir bei der bloßen Vorstellung eines christlichen Gottes schon alle Synapsen Alarm schlagen mit der Meldung: "Error: Konflikt in Logik-Modul entdeckt."


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt ein paar Christen zuviel als das man da eine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen kann. Aber bist du wirklich so verbohrt das du dir nicht vorstellen kannst das es Christen aus Überzeugung gibt? Ganz ohne Mission und Indoktrinierung?


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ein paar Christen zuviel als das man da eine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen kann. Aber bist du wirklich so verbohrt das du dir nicht vorstellen kannst das es Christen aus Überzeugung gibt? Ganz ohne Mission und Indoktrinierung?


Naja, wieviele Christen gibt es, die Christen wurden, bevor sie davon gehört hatten?


----------



## EmmasPapa (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 14.03.2007 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas ist mir allerdings auch nóch nicht begegnet


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

EmmasPapa am 14.03.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas ist mir allerdings auch nóch nicht begegnet



Eben - und jeder, dem eine Bibel in die Hand gedrückt wird, jeder dessen Eltern ihn mit ihrem christlichen Glauben ein Vorbild geben, wird unweigerlich dadurch beeinflusst. Von Überzeugung aus eigenem Antrieb kann dann keine Rede sein.


----------



## EmmasPapa (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 14.03.2007 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben ist, aber bei der katholischen Kirche habe ich noch mehr das Gefühl als bei der evangelischen, dass sie sich, was die Beeinflussung ihrer Schäfchen/zahlenden Klientel/Mitglieder immer mehr an Scientology annähern.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

EmmasPapa am 14.03.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben ist, aber bei der katholischen Kirche habe ich noch mehr das Gefühl als bei der evangelischen, dass sie sich, was die Beeinflussung ihrer Schäfchen/zahlenden Klientel/Mitglieder immer mehr an Scientology annähern.



Naja, ich wollte das gar nicht negativ werten, denn die Kirche bzw. Religion bietet ja - wie hier schon erwähnt wurde - vielen Menschen Halt, die sonst einige Lebenssituationen nur schwer durchstehen würden. Manche Märchen sind durchaus hilfreich. Ich befürworte ja auch, dass man Kindern was vom Weihnachtsmann erzählt, denn das macht sie glücklich.

In dem Thread ging's allerdings ja um die Frage, ob man auch durch Logik oder aus innerer Überzeugung (geschweige denn erwiesenermaßen) zu dem Schluss kommen kann, dass es einen Gott, speziell DEN christlichen Gott gebe.

Wenn sich das Ganze dann doch wieder auf "Hey, versuch doch auch mal, daran zu glauben" reduziert (was nix anderes als Missionieren ist), bin ich halt maßlos enttäuscht. Auf der anderen Seite bestätigt es mich eben in meiner kritischen Haltung zum Christentum.


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie soll man den Christ werden ohne was davon zu hören?
Allerdings ist es schon ein Unterschied zwischen Indoktrinierung und "davon hören"
Zum Glück leben wir in einer Gesellschaft in der es nicht notwendig ist Christ zu sein, es wird niemand gezwungen. (ok, in einigen gemeinden Bayerns vielleicht schon...) Und es gibt genügend Menschen die sich freiwillig entscheiden Christen zu werden.
Christ sein heisst ja nicht nur das römisch kath. in deinem Ausweis steht.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man den Christ werden ohne was davon zu hören?
> Allerdings ist es schon ein Unterschied zwischen Indoktrinierung und "davon hören"



Du hast schon Recht: Es ist ein Unterschied, ob jemand aktiv versucht einen anderen Menschen dazu zu bringen zu glauben, oder ob er ihm anbietet, an dasselbe zu glauben wie er. Nur: Der gemeine Mensch neigt dazu, die einfacheren Antworten zu akzeptieren, statt nach den komplizierteren zu suchen, oder sogar gar keine zu bekommen. Religion bietet einfache Antworten, die dem menschlichen Wohlgefühl schmeicheln ("Du, da ist ein allmächtiges Wesen, das verursachte alles, und das liebt dich!").

Ich hoffe, du stimmst mir zu, dass wir nicht von innerer Überzeugung sprechen können, wenn einfache Menschen sich gehen lassen und einfache Antworten übernehmen, um glücklicher sein zu können.

Religion wurde halt immer schon für andere Menschen gemacht. Ein einzelner Mensch erfindet keine Religion, und keinen Gott. Der schamanistische Anführer seines Stammes wollte - im besten Falle - seine Angehörigen glücklich machen, indem er die verwirrenden Geschehnisse um sie herum mit Naturgeistern erklärte. Im schlimmsten Falle dachte er sich: Cool, wenn ich ihnen sage, dass wir zur Beruhigung der Geister Früchte opfern müssen, dann legen sie die hier bei mir in die Höhle und ich kann essen ohne zu arbeiten!

Wie auch immer: Ein Mogli, ein Tarzan, ein Casper Hauser ersannte keinen Gott. Und spätestens mit der Einführung des Monotheismus wurde klar: Religion dient der Machtausübung und der Bereicherung, dem Beherrschen und Beeinflussen anderer Menschen bzw. ganzer Gesellschaften (man denke nur an den Sonnengott-Pharao).

Was bleibt, ist Missionieren, Zwang, Gehirnwäsche und menschliche Schwächen, die zur Übernahme von Glaube führen. Dies in "historische Beweise" umzudeuten, empfinde ich als reichlich zynisch.


----------



## ElNonsk (14. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 12.03.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> Huch, es lebt? Well, da in dem Text so wenig über Gott steht, nörgle ich eben an anderen Dingen herum, har


Wer nörgelt, der findet 


			
				Meinereiner am 12.03.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 11.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, aber etwas anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet *g*. Der obige Text bezog sich darauf, dass in der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung der historische „Beweis“ (dazu unten mehr) weniger wert ist, als der naturwissenschaftliche.




			
				Meinereiner am 12.03.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kurz gefasst: Der historische Beweis ist ebenso gut/schlecht wie der physikalische. Zwingende Beweise kann es nur in einem klar definierten System wie der Mathematik geben.
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist relativ müßig, in Kontexten von Geschichts- und Naturwissenschaften von Beweisen zu sprechen. Tatsächlich gibt es nur Theorien, die anhand ihrer Nützlichkeit bewertet werden. Es gibt aber freilich in Geschichts- wie auch in Naturwissenschaften mehr oder weniger nützliche Theorien, weshalb es wenig Sinn macht, von DEM historischen und DEM naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis (bzw. DER historischen und DER naturwissenschaftlichen Theorie) zu sprechen und diese dann zu vergleichen.


Ohne schlaumeierisch wirken zu wollen, möchte ich auf die Seiten 27, 28 dieses Threads verweisen (und vereinzelt auf Folgeseiten bis ca. Seite 40), bei denen ich genau das Problem des „Beweieses“ angesprochen habe:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=28
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=29

Du selbst hast das Problem ebenfalls bereits näher erläutert:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=34

Insofern ist der obige Text eigentlich nichts Neues, bzw. eine Wiederholung von bereits Gesagtem (was nach der langen Zeit sicher nicht sclecht ist *g*). Du könntest mir nur auf der formalen Ebene vorwerfen, dass ich die „Beweise“ nicht in mit „“ Gänsefüßchen versehen habe. Aber wie bereits gesagt, in dem Text gibt es einige kleinere Bugs, die mir aber (z. T.) bekannt sind


----------



## ElNonsk (14. März 2007)

> > Überdies sind auch die heutigen Naturwissenschaften stark vom historischen Beweis abhängig. Jedes Jahr werden weltweit Unmengen an naturwissenschaftlichen Versuchen durchgeführt. Nachdem sie von mehreren (hoffentlich) unbefangenen und voneinander unabhängigen Experten geprüft werden, werden sie für (zumindest beim derzeitigen Status der Wissenschaft) „richtig“ erklärt. Sie werden dann in der entsprechenden Wissenschaftsliteratur dokumentiert und oft nicht erneut erprobt. [...] Von da aus werden dann weitere Schlüsse gezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich stützen sich naturwissenschaftliche Forschungen auf zuvor erbrachte Ergebnisse; deshalb jedoch von einem Verfahren des historischen Beweises zu sprechen, dünkt mir unangebracht. Was die Methodiken der Naturwissenschaften denen der Geschichtswissenschaften voraus hat, ist die Möglichkeit zum Experiment. Selbst wenn wir ein teures Experiment ins Auge fassen, das nur ein einziges mal durchgeführt wird, besteht hier noch lange keine hinreichende Parallele zu den Methodiken der Geschichtswissenschaften. Wiederholbarkeit ist nur einer der Vorteile des Experiments. Andere sind die Kontrollierbarkeit von Störvariablen sowie das gezielte Überprüfen der Reaktion eines Systems auf ganz bestimmter Stimuli.


Das Problem ist aber, dass man nur von Störvariablen ausgehen kann, die zum Zeitpunkt des Experiments bekannt sind.
Ein Beispiel dazu:
Seit Heisenberg wissen wir, dass wir nur jeweils eine „Messgröße“ eines Teilchens bestimmen relativ genau können, nicht aber beide zugleich.
Hätte Heisenberg nicht die Unschärferelation entdeckt, wären die derzeitigen Erkenntnisse der Quantenphysik mehr oder weniger in die Tonne zu treten.
Genau so etwas aber könnte eine unbekannte Störvariable sein. Und anders als die Geschichtswissenschaften brauchen die Naturwissenschaften eben äußerst genaue Zahlenwerte, damit entsprechende Theorien aufgestellt werden können. Für die Wachstumsfunktion e^x macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob man für x z. B. 1 oder -1 einsetzt (der falsche Datenwert kann ja schon aufgrund von Rundungsfehlern entstehen). Für die Geschichtswissenschaften sind solche genaue „Daten“ zwar recht interessant, aber nicht unbedingt von essentieller Natur. Ob Franz Jedermann um 5 Uhr 1908 oder um 5 Uhr und 1 sec 1908 geboren ist, ist aus geschichtlicher Sicht eher sekundär (es sei denn, er stirbt -laut den bisherigen Information -, bevor er geboren wird *g*).






> Solche Möglichkeiten hat man in den Geschichtswissenschaften nicht: hier ist man gewissermaßen auf den Zufall angewiesen, dass die Archäologie neue Artefakte zutage fördert. Sind dies nun alles Artefakte, die zwar mit einer Theorie vereinbar sind, jedoch plausible Alternativtheorien nicht ausschließen, so muss man eben mit dieser Ungewissheit, oder besser: Unsicherheit, leben und auf weitere archäologische Funde hoffen.


Stimmt, aber zumindest letzteres gilt auch für die Naturwissenschaften. Auch hier können plausible (und auch unplausible *g*)Theorien koexistieren.



> Hinzu kommt, dass historische Quellen oftmals verfälscht, widersprüchlich und ungenau sind. Das ist etwa in den Philologien ein großes Problem, da man besonders im Mittelalter gerne mal abgeschrieben hat, was dazu führt, dass man oft zwar keinen Originaltext, aber zig Kopien besitzt, die häufig noch Kopien anderer Kopien sind. Was bei diesem regen Abgeschreibe mit einem Text passieren kann, sollte man sich in Analogie zum Stille-Post-Spiel denken können (dass auch Originalquellen gerne mal etwas ausgeschmückt sind, ist eine schon beinahe triviale Feststellung).


Stimmt, aber dasselbe Problem haben die Naturwissenschaften mit ihrer (notwendigen) Fixierung auf äußerst genaue Daten. Diese können nicht immer erbracht werden, ebenso wie manche Geschichtsquellen zuverlässiger als andere sind.



> Ohne exakte Kriterien anführen zu können, dünkt es doch intuitiv einsichtig, dass die Naturwissenschaften in Sachen Methodik den Geschichtswissenschaften weit voraus sind.


Das würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres (u. a. aus den oben genannten Gründen) unterschreiben. Das Problem an der Sache ist vielleicht, dass wir eine Wertung durchführen. Wer kann schon sagen, ob ein bestimmtes verfälschtes Ergebnis bei einem naturwissenschaftlichem Experiment oder ein verfälschtes historisches Dokument größere Auswirkungen auf die daraus folgende Theorie hat?



> > Über naturwissenschaftliche Beweise und deren „Wahrheitsgehalt“ haben wir ja bereits gesprochen. Man könnte hier auch noch Karl Popper anführen, aber das würde zu weit gehen. Bleiben wir also dabei. Mathematische Beweise sind zwingend (obwohl wir inzwischen wissen, dass es auch in der Mathematik Ungenauigkeiten gibt – Kurt Gödel). Physikalische und historische Beweise hingegen sind nicht zwingend.
> 
> 
> 
> Das tut zwar wenig zur Sache, aber bei DEN Signalwörtern kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen^^: Wenn es um wissenschaftstheoretische Fragen geht, ist Popper definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner. Er war ein lausiger Wissenschaftstheoretiker, der nicht die geringste Ahnung vom Wissenschaftsbetrieb hatte. Hinzu kommt, dass seine _Logik der Forschung_ eine Polemik gegen eine Form des logischen Positivismus ist, die niemals vertreten wurde. Wie wenig Ahnung Popper vom logischen Positivismus hatte, hat er in den 60ern beim sog. Positivismusstreit eindrucksvoll gezeigt, als er, da bei diesem Kongress kein einziger logischer Positivist zugegen war  , selber den Aushilfspositivisten spielen musste. Das ist so dermaßen schiefgegangen, dass die Begriffe „Empirismus“ und „Positivismus“ noch 20 Jahre danach als Schimpfworte gebraucht wurden. Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass es durchaus glaubwürdig dünkt, dass Rudolf Carnap (einer DER Vertreter des Wiener Kreises und damit des logischen Positivismus) Popper in seiner Kritik am Verifikationsbegriff auch deshalb zustimmte, damit er sich nicht mit dessen Haarspaltereien aufhalten musste. Oo


Auch wenn es nichts zur Sache tut *g*: Ist das deine subjektive Ansicht oder die inzwischen gängige „Lehrmeinung“. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, könntest du mir dazu bitte ein paar Quellen nennen?



> Selbst mit seinem Argument, dass die empirischen Wissenschaften ihre Theorien doch niemals beweisen könnten, kam Popper einige Jährchen zu spät, sodass er ein Selbstverständnis der Wissenschaften als Wahrheitsfinder kritisierte, das diese gar nicht mehr vertraten. Popper wird in wissenschaftstheoretischen Abhandlungen nur noch deshalb erwähnt, weil er Klassikerstatus besitzt; nicht aber, weil man seinen wissenschaftstheoretischen Arbeiten so viel entnehmen könnte.


Stimmt, es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob Poppers Arbeiten zumindest historisch gesehen, nicht doch von großem Wert waren. Dass sämtliche Wissenschaften das von dir genannte Selbstverständnis schon nicht mehr hatten, wage ich, gelinde gesagt, zu bezweifeln, da mir gerade eben sogar ein (weltbekanntes) Beispiel einfällt, das zeigt, dass dem nicht so ist. Ich denke da an Luis Alvarez, der seine Theorie vom „K/T-Impakt“ (noch in den 1980er Jahren!!) vehement gegen die Vertreter der Vulkanismustheorie verteidigte und die mögliche Richtigkeit ihrer Theorie kategorisch ausschloss (er bezeichnete die Paläontologen u. a. als „Briefmarkensammler“ und als „zu langsam“ um seine Theorie anzunehmen).



> Okay, ich mag Popper nicht, dann zu Gödel  Was Gödel gezeigt hat, ist, dass formallogische Systeme, die die elementare Zahlenarithmetik beherrschen (und dazu zählt freilich auch die Mathematik auf Grundlage der Principia Mathematica von Russell/Whitehead, welche DER kolossale Versuch waren, der Mathematik ein logisches Fundament zu geben), entweder unvollständig oder widersprüchlich sind. Widersprüchlichkeit stellt ein ernstes Problem dar, da in einem System wie den Principia Mathematica ein einziger Widerspruch dazu führt, dass jede Aussage beweisbar wird. Die Unvollständigkeit hingegen hat zwar dem fregeschen bzw. hilbertschen Programm einer vollständigen Axiomatisierung der Mathematik den Todesstoß versetzt, ist aber etwas, womit wir leben können. In einem unvollständigen formalen System lassen sich zwar nicht alle Formeln, die in diesem System wahr sind, beweisen, aber die Beweise sind nach wie vor lückenlos und exakt; von Ungenauigkeiten kann nicht die Rede sein.
> 
> Anbei bemerkt ist es auch nicht die Mathematik, die als DAS Paradigma von Beweisfähigkeit gilt: tatsächlich wird in der Mathematik recht viel mit unbewiesenen Annahmen gearbeitet (so kann es schon einmal passieren, dass gewisse Behauptungen erst Jahrzehnte später bewiesen werden, obwohl sie bereits völlig selbstverständlich sind). DAS Paradigma für Beweisfähigkeit ist stattdessen die formale Logik in ihren primitiveren Formen (werden die Systeme zu komplex, gibt’s wieder Probleme, siehe Gödel). – Nun ja, soviel Fachgefasel muss sein


Auch wenn es nicht dazugehört : Okay, anstelle von „Unvollständigkeit“ habe ich den Terminus „Ungenauigkeit“ verwendet. Es stimmt, damit wird etwas vollkommen anderes ausgedrückt. Ich glaube aber auch, dass verständlich war, was ich ausdrücken wollte. Trotzdem hast du in diesem Fall natürlich vollkommen Recht. Ich schiebe aber alle Schuld auf Überarbeitung …. *g* (Ich habe nicht versprochen, dass die Software ohne kleinere Bugs sein werde *g*)



> > Mathematische und naturwissenschaftliche Beweise berühren uns also (normalerweise) kaum in unserem Innersten.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier solltest du nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern. Wir hatten eben schon das Thema _Gödelsche Unvollständigkeitssätze_: dem Normalsterblichen ist es freilich ziemlich egal, ob formallogische Systeme wie das der Principia Mathematica nun konsistent und vollständig sind oder nicht. Nun versetze dich aber mal in die Lage eines Mathematikers – ein schönes Beispiel ist hier Gottlob Frege. Er hatte – lange vor Gödels Unvollständigkeitssätzen – versucht, der Mathematik ein logisches Fundament unterzuschieben (auf seinem Mist ist die Idee gewachsen). Was er auf diesem Wege erreicht hat, ist u.a. die phänomenale Überwindung der aristotelischen Logik, die immerhin seit über 2000 Jahren kaum weiterentwickelt wurde und Kant dazu veranlasste, sie als vollendet zu betrachten. Darüber hinaus hat er quasi im Vorbeigehen einen brillanten Vorschlag zum uralten Problem der Existenzsätze gemacht, das Konzept des lückenlosen Beweises eingeführt, den ersten brauchbaren und auch heute noch nicht überholten Vorschlag zur Axiomatisierung von Zahlen gemacht und nebenbei die längst vergessene Stoikerlogik wiederentdeckt – ohne sie zu kennen: er hat sie gewissermaßen noch einmal erfunden. Kurz: Frege war ein verdammter Logikgott; nach Aristoteles, der die formale Logik erfunden hat, der größte Logiker, den die Welt bisher gesehen hat. Nun ja, dann gab’s da aber auch noch einen gewissen Bertrand R


----------



## ElNonsk (14. März 2007)

Hier gehts weiter ....



> > Mathematische und naturwissenschaftliche Beweise berühren uns also (normalerweise) kaum in unserem Innersten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere hier nochmals, was ich geschrieben habe:
Mathematische und naturwissenschaftliche Beweise berühren uns also (normalerweise) kaum in unserem Innersten.
Ohne spitzfindig sein zu wollen, das „normalerweise“ steht in meinem Text nicht umsonst. Deine Kritik trifft hier ein nichtvorhandenes Ziel. Wozu sich also streiten? *gg*
Neben Frege gibt es noch viele weitere Fälle: Gödel selbst (aber da gibt’s glaublich unterschiedliche Ansichten), Giacomo Leopardi usw. Zur Norm würde ich diese Fälle aber trotzdem nicht erheben.
Und ob es richtig war, dass sie sich so von math. bzw. naturw. „Beweisen“ beeinflussen ließen oder ob es nicht doch andere Gründe waren (die Psychoanalyse ist hier ein dankbares Feld), könnte ebenfalls ergründet werden (das ginge hier aber zu weit).






> Ganz ähnlich funktioniert das mit Gottesbeweisen: Denjenigen, den Gott sowieso nicht interessiert, wird auch ein naturwissenschaftlicher, mathematischer oder sonst wie gearteter Gottesbeweis nicht überzeugen. Selbst wenn er keine Widerlegung findet, wird er sich auf seine Intuition berufen, die ihm sagt, dass Gott nicht existiere.
> Gerätst du hingegen an jemanden, der der Frage wirklich offen gegenübersteht (obwohl ich bezweifle, dass es so jemanden gibt), sich nicht hinter seiner Intuition versteckt und auch die angewandte Beweismethode ernstnimmt, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dieser sich überzeugen lässt.


Klingt im letzten Satz noch etwas vom Vernunftglauben der Aufklärung an?
Dass der Mensch aber offen sein muss, darin stimme ich mit dir überein.





> > Schlussendlich kommen wir aber zu dem Punkt, den ich euch schon am Anfang der Diskussion versprochen hatte: Ob man an Gott glaubt oder nicht, liegt beim Menschen selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]

Nein, worum es geht, ist der historische „Beweis“, eben die Bibel (wozu hätte ich denn sonst den ganzen Schmarrn zu Beweisen & Co. geschrieben). Ich glaube, dass es offensichtlich ist, dass sie von Gott erzählt. Ebenso, dass sie einen intersubjektiven Charakter hat (inwieweit kann/soll in dieser Diskussion geklärt werden).
Was ich mit dem Schlusssatz meinte, ist, dass, auch wenn alles für die Existenz Gottes (oder vice versa) sprechen würde, es immer noch auf den Einzelnen ankommt, ob er an Gott glaubt bzw. glauben will oder nicht (eigentlich steht es ja auch so in deinem Text -> siehe oben).


----------



## ElNonsk (14. März 2007)

Hier noch ein kleines (dummes *g*) Beispiel, das mir im Zusammenhang mit unserere Diskussion eingefallen ist:

Angenommen, Jesus würde selbst noch einmal auf der Erde auftreten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Er würde seine Wunder tun, die Wunder könnten auch nicht mit dem heutigen Stand der Naturwissenschaften erklärt werden und schlussendlich würde er gen Himmel fahren (ich weiß, das klingt wie ein Kindergeburtstag, aber es ist ja nur ein dummes Beispiel). Angenommen man hätte alle seine Taten, alles was er gesagt und auch seine „Himmelfahrt“ mit allen zu Verfügung stehenden Mittel (Video, Audio, Röntgen, usw.) aufgezeichnet. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass dadurch alle Menschen zum Glauben kommen würden oder ihn zumindest näher in Betracht ziehen würden?
Glaubt ihr nicht eher, dass es dann heißen würde:
a) Alles Schwindel
b) Dahinter steckt die Regierung/Kirche/Geheimorganisation/wasweißich
c) irgendein anderer Einwand
Und gehen wir von mir aus auch davon aus, dass der Großteil der Menschheit dadurch überzeugt worden wäre. Wäre es in hundert Jahren nicht schon wieder anders? Würde man dann nicht wieder anzufangen sagen, dass die damals (also heute) verwendeten Methoden veraltet waren oder das der „vermeintliche Jesus“ nur ein Scharlatan war, der die Massen z. B. mit holographischen Tricks hinters Licht geführt hat oder dass z. B. das von seiner „Himmelfahrt“ gemachte Video ebenso gut ein perfekt gemachtes Renderingvideo sein könnte usw….
Die Zeitgenossen Jesu und seine unmittelbaren Nachfolger hatten nur eine einzige Möglichkeit, um von ihm „Zeugnis ablegen“ zu können, eben die Niederschrift des Geschehenen. Wer nun strukturell jeden „historischen Beweis“ ablehnt, läuft Gefahr, dass er etwas, das möglicherweise wirklich geschehen ist, als „nicht geschehen“ ansieht. Deshalb betone ich ja, dass es auf den Menschen ankommt, der entscheidet, ob er nun glauben will oder nicht.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde man dann nicht wieder anzufangen sagen, dass die damals (also heute) verwendeten Methoden veraltet waren oder das der „vermeintliche Jesus“ nur ein Scharlatan war, der die Massen z. B. mit holographischen Tricks hinters Licht geführt hat oder dass z. B. das von seiner „Himmelfahrt“ gemachte Video ebenso gut ein perfekt gemachtes Renderingvideo sein könnte usw….



So wie auch heute viele anzweifeln, dass jemals ein Mensch auf dem Mond war - trotz Filmaufnahmen. Dennoch gibt es Unterschiede. Heute gibt es technische Möglichkeiten, die Echtheit von Niedergeschriebenem oder Aufgezeichnetem naturwissenschaftlich nachzuweisen. Man kann ein Video untersuchen und erkennen, ob es mit den zur jeweiligen Zeit verfügbaren Methoden nachbearbeitet worden ist. Man kann zwei Papiere vergleichen, ihr Alter datieren und auch feststellen, ob er mit derselben Tinte bekritzelt wurde. Man kann sogar überprüfen, ob der von Zeugen angegebene Fundort stimmen kann.

Jeder, der Zweifel hat, kann es selbst überprüfen. Er kann jahrelang studieren, um das nötige Wissen zu erwerben, um selbst mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden die Überprüfung vorzunehmen. Mit eigenen Augen sozusagen. Den Vorteil der Wiederholbarkeit naturwissenschaftlicher Beweise kannst du nicht mit einer Hand so einfach wegwischen, wie du es versucht hast.

Von den Leuten, die angeblich Gottes Gegenwart bezeugen konnten, ist nichts vorhanden, das man untersuchen konnte. Das ist - verglichen mit Videoaufnahmen eines Neo-Jesus - ausgesprochen dürftig. Niemand von uns kann in der Zeit zurückreisen und überprüfen, ob es wirklich einen Johannes gegeben hat. Die pure Existenz eines vielfach abgeschriebenen Buches ist kein Zeugnis. Es gibt schließlich auch ein Buch Mormon.


----------



## ElNonsk (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich eine unlösbare Aufgabe, da ich dazu jmd. vollständig kennen müsste (was unmöglich ist). Schließlich könnte er ja auch immer nur vorgeben, ein Christ zu sein, ohne es mit seinem Glauben wirklich ernst zu nehmen.

Für das, was du meinst, scheint mir aber das folgende Beispiel ausreichend(Beispiel aus dem eigenen Umfeld entfallen ja sowieso bzw. du lässt sie nicht gelten -> was ich auch so machen würde): Augustinus
Ich stelle hier mal ein paar Stellen aus seinen "Confessiones" zusammen, damit du verstehst, wieso ich ihn nenne (die "Bekenntnisse" sind Augustinus' Autobiographie in der er unter anderem von seiner Jungend erzählt, die keineswegs vom Christentum geprägt war, wie du gleich sehen wirst -> Augustinus wandte sich erst relativ spät dem Christentum zu):
1.) "Auch den Keller und den Tisch meiner Eltern bestahl ich"
2.) "Da ich ein Jüngling war, flammte auch in mir die Begierde mich zu sättigen in höllischen Genüssen, und so gab ich mich in wechselnden und lichtscheuen Liebesgenüssen der Verwilderung preis" (Hinweis: Augustinus hatte schon mit 18 einen unehelichen Sohn)
Als Student "genoss" Augustinus das Leben in vollen Zügen. Später studierte er die Bibel, die ihm aber aufgrund ihres Stils nicht gefiel (er wandte sich dann dem Manichäismus zu). Erst sehr spät bekannte er sich zum Christentum.

Wie ich aber bereits zuvor sagte: Es kommt darauf an, ob man etwas annehmen will oder nicht. So könnte man hier auch sagen, dass seine Mutter Monica, die in der Tat streng katholisch war, ihn zu diesem Schritt veranlasst hat. Oder, dass er gerade aus der Opposition zu seinem Vater, der bis kurz vor seinem Tod Heide war, Christ wurde.
Es kommt eben immer darauf an, ob man auch auf andere Meinungen eingehen will oder nicht.
Es gäbe noch unzählige Beispiele von Christen, die aus Familien stammen, die nur atheistisch oder agnostisch ausgerichet waren.
Ich will keinesfalls bestreiten, dass die Erziehung (oder das soziale Umfeld)bei der Wahl des eigenen Glaubens eine Rolle spielt. Die These, das sie allein für einen bestimmten Glauben ist, ist aber nicht haltbar.
Ebenso könnte ich ja auch sagen, dass jedermann, der nicht an Gott glaubt, entweder
a) in einem atheistischen Elternhaus aufgewachsen
oder
b) in einem formal besonders "christlichen" Elternhaus aufgewachsen ist, wo zum Beispiel die Wichtigkeit des Besuchens der Messe derart unterstrichen, das das Kind sich erst recht dagegen gewandt hat
c) alle weiteren möglichen Faktoren (aus dem sozialen Umfeld) ihn zu seiner "Entscheidung" gebracht haben.

Ich möchte nur hinzufügen, dass eben dieser Augustinus einer der großen Kirchenlehrer der kath. Kirche ist (auch wenn einige seiner Positionen inzwischen längst überwunden wurden).


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> So könnte man hier auch sagen, dass seine Mutter Monica, die in der Tat streng katholisch war, ihn zu diesem Schritt veranlasst hat. Oder, dass er gerade aus der Opposition zu seinem Vater, der bis kurz vor seinem Tod Heide war, Christ wurde.



Eben. Ich bezweifle ja auch nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die von sich behaupten, sie seien aus freien Stücken und aus Überzeugung Christ. Aber wie du schon selbst anmerkst, kann eine Beeinflussung nie ausgeschlossen werden. In deinem Fallbeispiel war Christentum schon weit verbreitet, und hat ihn mit Sicherheit beeinflusst. Mich würde auch interessieren, ob seine Beurteilung seiner Jugend als liderlich und verkommen erst später so ausfiel oder ob er sich schon währenddessen bewusst war, ziemlich unchristlich zu handeln.

Für mich hört sich die Story so an, als sei er ganz einfach ein besonders egoistisches Arschloch gewesen, der irgendwann beschloss, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann und daher Orientierung und Halt suchte.

Wir werden es nicht herausfinden. Nichtsdestotrotz bestärkt mich insbesondere deine Offenbarung in meiner Ansicht, dass logisches Denken nicht zu christlicher Religiösität führen kann. Ich hatte wirklich mehr erwartet. Von wem sonst, wenn nicht von dir - nach _der_ Ankündigung!

Und noch immer sehe ich nichts als die Kernaussage "Du musst halt dran glauben." Na toll.

Verstehst du wirklich nicht, warum ich das so enttäuschend finde?


----------



## TBrain (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur: Der gemeine Mensch neigt dazu, die einfacheren Antworten zu akzeptieren, statt nach den komplizierteren zu suchen, oder sogar gar keine zu bekommen. Religion bietet einfache Antworten, die dem menschlichen Wohlgefühl schmeicheln ("Du, da ist ein allmächtiges Wesen, das verursachte alles, und das liebt dich!").
> 
> Ich hoffe, du stimmst mir zu, dass wir nicht von innerer Überzeugung sprechen können, wenn einfache Menschen sich gehen lassen und einfache Antworten übernehmen, um glücklicher sein zu können.
> 
> Religion wurde halt immer schon für andere Menschen gemacht. Ein einzelner Mensch erfindet keine Religion, und keinen Gott. Der schamanistische Anführer seines Stammes wollte - im besten Falle - seine Angehörigen glücklich machen, indem er die verwirrenden Geschehnisse um sie herum mit Naturgeistern erklärte. Im schlimmsten Falle dachte er sich: Cool, wenn ich ihnen sage, dass wir zur Beruhigung der Geister Früchte opfern müssen, dann legen sie die hier bei mir in die Höhle und ich kann essen ohne zu arbeiten!



Demzufolge betrachtest du gläubige Menschen entweder als "dumm" oder als bösartig. Entweder sie sind zu "dumm" um nach "komplizierten" Antworten zu suchen (Anmerkung: Wenn "Gott" die Antwort ist, ist die Antwort dann wirklich die einfachere?) oder sie benutzen "Gott" um Macht über die "Dummen" ausüben zu können.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

TBrain am 14.03.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Demzufolge betrachtest du gläubige Menschen entweder als "dumm" oder als bösartig. Entweder sie sind zu "dumm" um nach "komplizierten" Antworten zu suchen (Anmerkung: Wenn "Gott" die Antwort ist, ist die Antwort dann wirklich die einfachere?) oder sie benutzen "Gott" um Macht über die "Dummen" ausüben zu können.



Man ist nicht gleich dumm, nur weil man aufhört gewisse Dinge zu hinterfragen. Für mich wär das nix, aber es ist ausgesprochen menschlich. Daher möchte ich das auch gar nicht negativ gewertet wissen. Es ist halt nur nicht möglich zu behaupten, Logik führe zu Gott.


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist nicht gleich dumm, nur weil man aufhört gewisse Dinge zu hinterfragen. Für mich wär das nix, aber es ist ausgesprochen menschlich. Daher möchte ich das auch gar nicht negativ gewertet wissen. Es ist halt nur nicht möglich zu behaupten, Logik führe zu Gott.




Moment, wer sagt den das Christen aufhören Dinge zu hinterfragen?
Vielleicht wird da nur anders gefragt


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, wer sagt den das Christen aufhören Dinge zu hinterfragen?
> Vielleicht wird da nur anders gefragt



Zumindest die Frage nach der Ursache und dem Sinn unseres Daseins wird nicht mehr gestellt, wenn man sie erst mal mit "Gott" beantwortet hat, oder?


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich wird sie das, zumindest für mich (und auch viele andere) ist dadurch doch noch lange nichts beantwortet.
Würde sich nicht dennoch die frage nach dem Warum stellen?
Wie sieht denn deine Antwort aus, mal angenommen unsere wäre "Gott"


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn deine Antwort aus, mal angenommen unsere wäre "Gott"



Ich beanspruche nicht, eine endgültige Antwort gefunden zu haben. 

Aber eins kann ich sagen: Nach allen mir bekannten Informationen, spricht ziemlich wenig dafür, dass es ein christlicher Gott ist.


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ob nun endgültig oder nicht, denkst du, du beschäftigst dich mehr mit solchen Fragen als Christen?
Sorry, aber du hast ein sehr einfaches Verständnis von Gläubigen.


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2007)

@ElNonsk

Zum Thema _Güte historischer und naturwissenschaftlicher Beweise/Theorien_:

Wenn man Beweise lediglich als Verweise auf Tatsachen (für die Formalwissenschaften gilt das im übertragenen Sinne als Verweis auf Axiome und Schlussregeln) betrachtet, sind historische wie naturwissenschaftliche Beweise freilich gleich zu bewerten: nämlich als nutzlos, da sie gar nichts beweisen, ja nicht einmal Beweise sind. Hiervon ist es dann nur noch ein kleiner Schritt zu den durch die jeweiligen Beweise gestützten Theorien, über deren Wahrheitsgehalt wir aufgrund nutzloser Beweise ebenfalls nichts sagen können. Aus dieser Perspektive gilt dann freilich für jede Theorie, ob nun aus den Geschichtswissenschaften oder den Naturwissenschaften, dass sie gleich gut bewiesen sind: nämlich nicht.

Wenn du allerdings die pragmatische Dimension mit einbeziehst (was in diesem Thread bisher, soweit ich das überblicken kann, noch nicht ernsthaft getan wurde), dann gibt es von Theorie zu Theorie Unterschiede. So ist z.B. die Theorie, dass die Erde etwa kugelförmig ist, gewiss nützlicher als diejenige, wonach sie eine Scheibe ist. Was wir aber über die Wahrheit der beiden Theorien wissen, das ist für beide noch immer dasselbe: nämlich nichts.

Da jedoch Anwendbarkeit (welche sich in der pragmatischen Dimension entfaltet) ebenso ein Kriterium für die Güte einer Theorie ist wie auch ihre Richtigkeit, kannst du nicht schreiben, dass historische Beweise bzw. Theorien genauso gut wären wie naturwissenschaftliche und dabei einzig auf die Möglichkeiten der Verifikation verweisen.

Sollte das hier in dem Thread doch schon irgendwo stehen, dann müssten wir die Zusammenfassung jetzt komplett haben. Oo



> Das Problem ist aber, dass man nur von Störvariablen ausgehen kann, die zum Zeitpunkt des Experiments bekannt sind.



Freilich unterliegt man in naturwissenschaftlichen Experimenten dieser und noch vieler weiterer Einschränkungen; dennoch hat man mehr Möglichkeiten der Theoriebewährung als in den Geschichtswissenschaften, denn dort kann man nicht einmal bekannte Störvariablen kontrollieren, nur hinnehmen.



> Stimmt, aber zumindest letzteres gilt auch für die Naturwissenschaften. Auch hier können plausible (und auch unplausible *g*)Theorien koexistieren.



Natürlich gibt es in den Naturwissenschaften unzählige koexistierende aber inkompatible Theorien, jedoch hat man in den Naturwissenschaften die Möglichkeit, Experimente zu entwickeln, um zwischen den Alternativen zu entscheiden. Diese Möglichkeit hat man in den Geschichtswissenschaften nicht: da muss man, wie schon erwähnt, hoffen, dass die Archäologen etwas für die Debatte brauchbares zutage fördern.



> Stimmt, aber dasselbe Problem haben die Naturwissenschaften mit ihrer (notwendigen) Fixierung auf äußerst genaue Daten. Diese können nicht immer erbracht werden, ebenso wie manche Geschichtsquellen zuverlässiger als andere sind.



Man hat in den Naturwissenschaften jedoch die Möglichkeit, einfachere Hilfstheorien zu entwickeln oder den Versuchsaufbau zu ändern, sodass immer genügend Möglichkeiten bleiben, Theorien zumindest ansatzweise zu überprüfen. Die Geschichtswissenschaften können wieder nur auf die Archäologie hoffen.



> > Ohne exakte Kriterien anführen zu können, dünkt es doch intuitiv einsichtig, dass die Naturwissenschaften in Sachen Methodik den Geschichtswissenschaften weit voraus sind.
> 
> 
> Das würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres (u. a. aus den oben genannten Gründen) unterschreiben. Das Problem an der Sache ist vielleicht, dass wir eine Wertung durchführen. Wer kann schon sagen, ob ein bestimmtes verfälschtes Ergebnis bei einem naturwissenschaftlichem Experiment oder ein verfälschtes historisches Dokument größere Auswirkungen auf die daraus folgende Theorie hat?



Es geht ja nicht darum, wie stark sich falsche Ergebnisse (sprich Messfehler oder ungenaue historische Aufzeichnungen etc.) auf unsere Theorien auswirken, sondern darum, dass man in den Naturwissenschaften durch die Möglichkeit der Durchführung eines Experiments eine recht gute Methode zur Verfügung hat, Störvariablen unter Kontrolle zu halten. In den Geschichtswissenschaften muss man hingegen mit dem leben, was man zur Verfügung hat. Wenn der Physiker die Vermutung hat, dass der Ziegelstein in seinem Experiment gen Himmel fliegen wird, statt, wie es seine Theorie nahe legt, gen Erde, wenn unter dem Ziegelstein eine auf Hochbetrieb laufende Flugzeugturbine steht, kann er den Versuchsaufbau so gestalten, dass er sich von Flugzeugturbinen fernhält, um diese Störquelle zu eliminieren. Wenn der Historiker hingegen die Vermutung hat, dass in seiner antiken Schriftrolle nur darum eine AK-47 erwähnt wird, weil sich irgendwer mal einen Spaß erlaubt hat, so kann er die Zeit nicht einfach zurückdrehen. Er muss dann zusehen, ob er nicht in seinen andere Fundstücken Antworten findet.

Das Geschichts- wie auch Naturwissenschaft bei der Überprüfung von Theorien mit argen Problemen zu kämpfen haben, ist freilich nichts überraschendes. Dennoch sollte man nicht den Fehler begehen, das Experiment zu unterschätzen: es ist vor allem der Praxis des Experimentierens zu verdanken, dass die Naturwissenschaften uns in so kurzer Zeit dahin gebracht haben, wo wir heute sind (im Positiven wie im Negativen). Wie wirr es in der Wissenschaft vor Bacon zuging, sollte dir als jemandem, der sich mit scholastischer Philosophie beschäftigt, bekannt sein.

Zum Thema _Popper_:

Wenn man Poppers wissenschaftstheoretische Überlegungen als Analyse des Wissenschaftsbetriebes betrachtet, sind sie schlichtweg falsch. Niemand betrachtet seine Theorie als widerlegt, wenn sich einmal ein unerwarteter Ausreißer beobachten lässt.

Als Analyse der Wissenschaftsgeschichte sind Thomas S. Kuhns _Die Struktur wissenschaftlicher Revolutionen_ DAS Standardwerk. Alles, was zum Thema Wissenschaftsgeschichte nach Kuhn kam, waren lediglich Verfeinerungen seiner Überlegungen (wobei Kuhn genaugenommen bloß die Gedanken von Ludwik Flecks _ Entstehung und Entwicklung einer wissenschaftlichen Tatsache_ rezitiert hat; Fleck kennt aber irgendwie niemand, daher ist Kuhn angemessener).

Ein weiterer Klassiker sind Imre Lakatos’ _Die Methodologie wissenschaftlicher Forschungsprogramme_. Das Ding kann man als Versuch der Verknüpfung von Poppers und Kuhns Überlegungen betrachten. Nebenbei wird schön erklärt, was man alles machen kann und was auch gemacht wird, um eine Theorie vor dem pöhsen, pöhsen popperschen Gegenbeispiel zu retten.

Der letzte im Bunde ist Paul Feyerabend mit _Wider den Methodenzwang_. _Methodenzwang_ war ursprünglich als Gemeinschaftsarbeit mit Lakatos geplant, der einen Teil _Für den Methodenzwang_ beitragen sollte. Leider ist der aber zu früh weggestorben. In _Methodenzwang_ geht es im Grunde darum, dass in den Wissenschaften völlige Anarchie herrscht: „anything goes“ ist das Credo.

Darüber hinaus kann man noch Poincare, Duhem, Quine (beide zusammen ergeben die Duhem-Quine-These), Stegmüller nennen. Ich würde dir aber Kuhn empfehlen.

Bleibt noch die zweite Lesart von Poppers _Logik der Forschung_: die als Wissenschaftsleitfaden. Wenn Popper die _Logik_ so gemeint hat, dann muss man ihn schlichtweg naiv nennen. Da sitzen Leute, die sich ihr Leben lang mit Wissenschaft beschäftigt haben, seit etlichen Jahren an ihrer Theorie basteln und dann kommt so ein kleiner Popper daher und meint „hey, aber wenn ihr auch nur ein einziges Gegenbeispiel findet, dann habt ihr eure Theorie gefälligst ad acta zu legen“. Ich denke nicht, dass es so gemeint war, aber wenn doch, dann lol 

Was den logischen Positivismus angeht, den Popper in seiner _Logik_ ja vornehmlich angreift, musst du mal nach Literatur zum Thema _Wiener Kreis_ suchen. Mitglieder waren u.a. Moritz Schlick, Kurt Gödel, Otto Neurath und Rudolf Carnap. Darüber hinaus bestanden Kontakte zur Berliner Gruppe um Hans Reichenbach, zur polnischen Schule um Lukasiewicz, Tarski etc. und auch zu Einstein, Wittgenstein, Frege, Hilbert und Russell. Du kennst ja Gödel halbwegs (oder besser?): Die anderen waren genauso krass oder noch krasser drauf; genaugenommen die Creme de la Creme der analytischen Philosophie und Mathematik (und verwandter Gebiete....wir wollen ja mal den Einstein nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen). Popper hatte sich dabei vor allem gegen Carnaps _Der logische Aufbau der Welt_ gerichtet, daher ist Literatur dazu angebracht (dazu gibt’s reichlichst). – Damit am Ende ein schöner Spruch steht: Nachdem ich mit Popper vertraut war, habe ich mich gefragt, wie blöde die Vertreter des logischen Positivismus eigentlich waren. Nachdem ich mit dem logischen Positivismus vertraut war, habe ich mich gefragt, wie blöde Popper eigentlich war 

Da ich nur mal ein Seminar zum Thema besucht habe, habe ich genaue Zahlen nicht im Kopf, aber diese ganze Kritik an der menschlichen Erkenntnisfähigkeit (das objektive Erkenntnis nicht möglich ist usw.) wurde schon im Ausgang des 19. Jahrhunderts im Neukantianismus ziemlich stark gemacht (1870/80 rum oder so, also über 60 Jahre vor Poppers _Logik_)...ich habe gerade – ganz unphilosophisch – bei Wikipedia ein Helmholtzzitat von 1877 gefunden, das mir auch noch im Kopf hängen geblieben ist:

„Ich bitte Sie nicht zu vergessen, dass auch der Materialismus eine metaphysische Hypothese ist, eine Hypothese, die sich im Gebiet der Naturwissenschaften allerdings als sehr fruchtbar erwiesen hat, aber doch immer eine Hypothese. Und wenn man diese seine Natur vergisst, so wird er ein Dogma und kann dem Fortschritt der Wissenschaft ebenso hinderlich werden und zu leidenschaftlicher Intoleranz treiben wie andere Dogmen. Diese Gefahr tritt ein, sobald man Tatsachen zu leugnen, oder zu verdecken sucht.“
(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neukantianismus#Kritizismus)

Diese ganze Debatte hat weitaus weitere Kreise geschlagen, aber da habe ich leider keine genaueren Informationen zu. Letztlich sind die Wissenschaften davon aber nicht unberührt geblieben (Ausreißer wie deinen Alvarez gibt es freilich immer...Wissenschaftler sind eben auch nur Menschen).

Was Poppers Stellung in der Geschichte angeht, ist diese natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen. Er gehört zu den bekanntesten Wissenschaftstheoretikern überhaupt. Das hat er aber eben auch dem Umstand zu verdanken, dass seine _Logik_ ein wirklich provokativer Angriff gegen den logischen Positivismus war und eine entsprechende Debatte losgeschlagen hat. Wirklich Neues hat Popper für die Wissenschaftstheorie nicht gefunden (Leute wie Duhem haben den Prozess von Theorieentwicklung und –widerlegung bereits lange vor Popper wesentlich scharfsinniger analysiert), nur halt alten Kram rausgemöhlt und gut verkauft.


----------



## Meinereiner (14. März 2007)

> Ohne spitzfindig sein zu wollen, das „normalerweise“ steht in meinem Text nicht umsonst. Deine Kritik trifft hier ein nichtvorhandenes Ziel. Wozu sich also streiten? *gg*
> Neben Frege gibt es noch viele weitere Fälle: Gödel selbst (aber da gibt’s glaublich unterschiedliche Ansichten), Giacomo Leopardi usw. Zur Norm würde ich diese Fälle aber trotzdem nicht erheben.



Jaja, der gute alte Joker in Klammern  

Ich glaube, du unterschätzt hier zu sehr die Arbeit und das Herzblut, die bzw. das in einer Theorie steckt. Dass eine Theorie von Idee bis Fertigstellung schon einmal 20 Jahre braucht, ist keine Besonderheit. Wenn dann so eine knallharte Widerlegung dieser Theorie kommt, wie es die Gödelschen Unvollständigkeitssätze für das Programm der vollständigen Axiomatisierung der Mathematik waren, bleibt niemand, der an der entsprechenden Theorie gebastelt hat, unberührt. Um zu sehen, wie Leute darauf reagieren, wenn ihre Theorien angegriffen oder widerlegt werden, musst du nicht einmal viel suchen. Du hast bereits besagten Alvarez genannt, weitere Beispiele sind die Reaktionen, die Einstein und Planck mit ihren Theorien hervorbrachten und selbst in Internetforen wird mehr als deutlich, wie böse Leute werden können, wenn man ihre Theorien für falsch hält (und in Internetforen kann man noch nicht einmal behaupten, dass die Leute viel Herzblut und Arbeit in ihre Theorien stecken würden). Von einem reinen Beobachterstandpunkt kann man immer behaupten, dass doch nichts emotionales dabei sei, wenn eine Theorie widerlegt wird; von einem teilnehmenden Standpunkt aus wird hingegen deutlich, wie falsch das ist. Wie ich bereits schrieb: Du musst auf die Leute gucken, denen die fragliche Theorie nicht am Arsch vorbei geht.



> Nein, worum es geht, ist der historische „Beweis“, eben die Bibel (wozu hätte ich denn sonst den ganzen Schmarrn zu Beweisen & Co. geschrieben). Ich glaube, dass es offensichtlich ist, dass sie von Gott erzählt. Ebenso, dass sie einen intersubjektiven Charakter hat (inwieweit kann/soll in dieser Diskussion geklärt werden).



Die Bibel verletzt aber so ziemlich jedes Kriterium, was man mit einem Beweis verbindet, selbst das der Intersubjektivität: Sie kann zwar von jedem gelesen werden, aber jeder liest etwas anderes (das ist so ähnlich wie mit Heidegger  ).

Auch als historischer Beweis kommt die Bibel nicht mehr in Frage. Es ist zwar nicht entscheidbar, ob nun die Theorien, welche die Bibel ausbreitet, alternative Theorien aus Physik und Co. oder keine davon wahr sind, aber von einem pragmatischen Standpunkt aus ist die Bibel, was zumindest ihre Tauglichkeit für die Wissenschaften angeht, völlig überholt. Was in der Bibel steht, ist womöglich nicht falsch, aber es ist als wissenschaftliche Theorie schlichtweg unhandlich (und das liegt noch nicht einmal nur daran, dass sie im schlimmsten Maße metaphysisch ist).



> Was ich mit dem Schlusssatz meinte, ist, dass, auch wenn alles für die Existenz Gottes (oder vice versa) sprechen würde, es immer noch auf den Einzelnen ankommt, ob er an Gott glaubt bzw. glauben will oder nicht (eigentlich steht es ja auch so in deinem Text -> siehe oben).



Das stimmt natürlich und erinnert nicht von ungefähr an Sartres Bemerkung, wonach der Mensch zur Freiheit verdammt sei. Hier ist das Hauptproblem eben, dass wir gar nicht wissen, welche Eigenschaften Gott besitzt und das liegt freilich daran, dass wir uns auf einer bösartig metaphysischen Ebene bewegen: hier kann man keinen Beweis erwarten, der den Namen auch verdient. Insofern kannst du das Pferd vom Schwanze her aufzäumen und genau diesen Punkt stark machen, dass es einem zuletzt doch freigestellt ist, zu glauben, woran man will. Interessanter (siehe Reaktionen in diesem Thread) und auch von einem pragmatischen Standpunkt angebrachter ist es aber allemal, den "Beweis" am Anfang zu beginnen und diesen letzten, problematischen Punkt dann einfach offen zu lassen, denn so hättest du in jedem Falle wesentlich mehr gezeigt – nicht bewiesen zwar, aber gezeigt.


----------



## aph (14. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ob nun endgültig oder nicht, denkst du, du beschäftigst dich mehr mit solchen Fragen als Christen?
> Sorry, aber du hast ein sehr einfaches Verständnis von Gläubigen.



Dann frag ich mal anders herum: Betrachtet ein Christ seine Überzeugung, dass es Gott gibt und er alles erschaffen hat, als eine nicht endgültige Einsicht?


----------



## Boesor (14. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal so, ich persönlich glaube das der Anstoß des Ganzen, der Beginn des Werdens sozusagen, schon von Gott ausging.
Aber zum Glauben gehört auch immer Zweifeln, insofern würde ich es nicht als "entgültige Einsicht" bezeichnen


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 14.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zum Glauben gehört auch immer Zweifeln


Kannst du das näher ausführen? Klingt für mich nach nem Widerspruch. Zweifeln zu dem Zwecke, sich seines Glaubens immer wieder zu versichern? Oder echte Verunsicherung?


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du dir nicht verschiedene Situationen vorstellen in denen man sich fragt ob es Gott wirklich gibt?
Was genau meinst du mit "Zweifeln zu dem Zwecke..........zu versichern?"


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau meinst du mit "Zweifeln zu dem Zwecke..........zu versichern?"



Na, wie so eine Art Übung: Ich überleg mir kurz mal, Gott wäre nicht da ... und da ich das für undenkbar halte, versichere ich mich auf diese Weise, dass er eben doch da ist.

Ich glaube, das ist etwas anderes als echtes Zweifeln. Hast du denn schon mal versucht, nicht an Gott zu glauben? Ich meine .. so wirklich wirklich versucht?


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.03.2007 01:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neeee, es geht schon um echtes, nicht "gesteuertes" Zweifeln


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Neeee, es geht schon um echtes, nicht "gesteuertes" Zweifeln



Ok, ich sehe aber immer noch einen Unterschied.
Wenn ich mich mit etwas beschäftige, dann weiß ich zu jedem Zeitpunkt, dass meine Überzeugungen nicht gesichert sind. Vielleicht habe ich ja wirklich eine falsche Vorstellung von Gläubigen, aber ich schätze, dass ein Gläubiger die meiste Zeit über keinen Zweifel an seinem Glauben zulässt, wenn er sich mit alltäglichen Fragen beschäftigt. Es ist ihm kein Prinzip, stets auch die Alternative "gott gib'ts vielleicht gar nicht" mitzudenken. Irre ich?
Ist nicht das Bezeichnende von "Glauben", dass man Sachverhalte so hinnimmt, wie sie sind, ohne sie ständig zu hinterfragen?


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.03.2007 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann natürlich nicht für alle Christen sprechen, aber ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl das deine Vermutungen eher auf die etwas "fanatischen" Gläubigen zutrifft, also z.B. die aus Funk und Fernsehen bekannten Hardcore Christen aus den USA
Ich sage mal so, Glauben heisst nicht wissen.


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann natürlich nicht für alle Christen sprechen, aber ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl das deine Vermutungen eher auf die etwas "fanatischen" Gläubigen zutrifft, also z.B. die aus Funk und Fernsehen bekannten Hardcore Christen aus den USA
> Ich sage mal so, Glauben heisst nicht wissen.



Ok, und was wäre deine persönliche Schätzung, für wieviel % aller Gläubigen in Deutschland das zutrifft, dass ihr Glaube ihr Wissen ersetzt? Ich stelle mir die im bayrischen Wald aufgewachsene Tochter eines Fabrikarbeiters vor, die an Heiraten denkt, an Kinder und eine Halbtagsstelle in der Pflege - meinst du, sie zweifelt Gott jemals an? Sind für sie diese Fragen nicht längst erledigt? Würde sie nicht auf unchristliches Verhalten ihrer Kinder nahezu reflexartig mit "Gott will das nicht!" reagieren (zumindest dies denken)?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.03.2007 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guck mal hier: http://www.karl-leisner-jugend.de/Glauben_Wissen.htm
Eine sehr gute Website, die vielleicht einige Impulse geben kann.


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.03.2007 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das nicht beurteilen.
Frag mich in ein paar jahren nochmal, dann hab ich mehr Erfahrung (aber hoffentlich nicht in bayern)


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 15.03.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal hier: http://www.karl-leisner-jugend.de/Glauben_Wissen.htm
> Eine sehr gute Website, die vielleicht einige Impulse geben kann.



Ja, sind ein paar gute Begriffserklärungen dabei.

Zwei Kritikpunkte habe ich:

1.
Am Ende führt er drei Varianten von Glauben auf (A Glauben _dass_ es Gott gibt, B _Gott_ selbst glauben, C _an_ Gott glauben). Der zweite Punkt müsste jedoch ersetzt werden durch: B denjenigen glauben, die mir von Gott berichten.
Dem Normalsterblichen offenbart sich Gott ja nicht persönlich. Selbst eine Johanna von Orleans durfte das letztendlich nicht ungestraft behaupten. Und ich finde es auch höchst bedenklich und anmaßend, wenn ein Gläubiger einen inneren Willen, den er vielleicht nicht erklären kann oder will, zu einem Wort Gottes umdeutet.
Also bleibt nur, sich zu fragen: Glaube ich dem Priester da vorn? Glaube ich, diesem Buch? Glaube ich, dass dieses Buch überhaupt wirklich Gottes Wort ist?

2. Es wird erwähnt, dass man den Grad, wie sehr man von einer Meinung subjektiv überzeugt ist, durch eine Wetteinsatzprobe messen kann. Das ist richtig, gilt aber nur für solche Meinungen, die nachprüfbar sind. Die also potentiell in Wissen (im Sinne der Definitionen der Webseite) überführbar sind und nur temporär als Glaube gelten müssen, aus Mangel an Gelegenheit, seine Meinung objektiv bewerten zu lassen.
Niemand würde eine Wette annehmen darüber, ob auf dem Mond im 3. Krater von links der Fußabdruck eines Außerirdischen zu finden ist. Vielleicht würde der Behauptende gern eine Wette darauf abgeben, und sogar einen hohen Wetteinsatz anbieten - aber nur, weil er weiß (*g*), dass die Wette nicht nachprüfbar ist. Hier scheitert also die Methode zum Messen subjektiver Überzeugtheit von einer Meinung.
In meinem Kollegium haben wir auch oft solche Wetten - beim Mittagessen. Wir nennen das "Battle of Knowledge" und führen sogar eine Liste mit Punktverteilungen für die, die richtig lagen. Wenn wir vom Mittag zurückkehren, wird anhand von Wiki o.äh. überprüft, was stimmte (neulich ging's um Damaszenerstahl). Niemand würde aber behaupten "Gott existiert" und dafür Punkte erwarten, denn im Wiki kann man da irgendwie keine Antwort finden. 

Es zeigt sich, dass die Webseite - wie auch ElNonsk - irrigerweise dahin tendiert, diesen wichtigen Unterschied zwischen religiösem Glauben und naturwissenschaftlichem Meinen zu verwischen. Daraus wird freilich nichts.


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst eine Johanna von Orleans durfte das letztendlich nicht ungestraft behaupten.



Wobei du doch nicht glaubst das sie deshalb hingerichtet wurde.....


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 15.03.2007 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, sie wurde von Menschen hingerichtet, die in ihr eine Gefahr ihres eigenen Einflusses sahen, den sie mit Hilfe der Religion ausübten. 

Aber irre ich denn, wenn ich es für unüblich halte, dass Gläubige tatsächlich Gott zu ihnen sprechen zu hören glauben?


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, sie wurde von Menschen hingerichtet, die in ihr eine Gefahr ihres eigenen Einflusses sahen, den sie mit Hilfe der Religion ausübten.



Naja, sie wurde wohl eher hingerichtet weil die Engländer in ihr eine Gefahr sahen, aber egal



> Aber irre ich denn, wenn ich es für unüblich halte, dass Gläubige tatsächlich Gott zu ihnen sprechen zu hören glauben?



Da irrst du nicht, dass ist in der Tat eher unüblich.


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 15.03.2007 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, im Film war's aber dieser böse Kardinal. :o ^^




> > Aber irre ich denn, wenn ich es für unüblich halte, dass Gläubige tatsächlich Gott zu ihnen sprechen zu hören glauben?
> 
> 
> 
> Da irrst du nicht, dass ist in der Tat eher unüblich.


Meine Kritik richtete sich auch wirklich ausschließlich auf diesen einen Punkt der Variante Glauben an das Wort Gottes. Dazu müsste man halt erst mal das Wort Gottes in irgendeiner Form wahrnehmen. Soweit ich weiß, ist das den meisten Menschen nicht möglich (zumindest würde es voraussetzen, dass sie einer Menge Menschen glauben, die gar nicht mehr leben).


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> (zumindest würde es voraussetzen, dass sie einer Menge Menschen glauben, die gar nicht mehr leben).



Wie meinen?


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 15.03.2007 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine diejenigen, die die Bibel geschrieben haben, oder zusammen getragen, oder was auch immer. So genau weiß das ja keiner. Da für die meisten Menschen dies das einzige ist, was sie für das Wort Gottes halten könnten, müssten sie zunächst einmal diesen toten Menschen glauben.


----------



## mike1992 (15. März 2007)

Die Freundin von nem Freund außer Schule ist fürn halbes Jahr als Au Pair nach Amerika geflogen. Kommt am Flughafen an, sieht die Gastfamilie. Arm in die Höhe und ein lautschallendes "***!" Die dachten das wäre hier immernoch angebracht


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine diejenigen, die die Bibel geschrieben haben, oder zusammen getragen, oder was auch immer. So genau weiß das ja keiner. Da für die meisten Menschen dies das einzige ist, was sie für das Wort Gottes halten könnten, müssten sie zunächst einmal diesen toten Menschen glauben.



Ahso, hmmm ja, also katholisch gesehen kann ich dir sagen das es nicht so ist das wir die Bibel für das Wort Gottes halten, sondern für Gottes Wort in Menschenwort, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.
Über die Bibel wurde ja schon einiges rausgefunden, ungefähre Entstehungszeit, historische Hintergründe, Orte etc.
Wörtlich sollte man die Bibel nicht nehmen, aber viele gedanken die dort drin stehen halte ich für richtig und ich glaube auch an eine Art Inspiration durch Gott


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Dem Normalsterblichen offenbart sich Gott ja nicht persönlich.


Was ist für Dich Offenbarung?



> Selbst eine Johanna von Orleans durfte das letztendlich nicht ungestraft behaupten.


Ihr Tod war rein politisch motiviert, nicht religiös.



> Und ich finde es auch höchst bedenklich und anmaßend, wenn ein Gläubiger einen inneren Willen, den er vielleicht nicht erklären kann oder will, zu einem Wort Gottes umdeutet.


Kein Widerspruch soweit, nur: Woher willst Du wissen, dass derjenige, der sich von Gottes Geist beseelt wähnt, eben nur ein halluzinierender Spinner ist und kein weiterer Prophet?



> Also bleibt nur, sich zu fragen: Glaube ich dem Priester da vorn? Glaube ich, diesem Buch? Glaube ich, dass dieses Buch überhaupt wirklich Gottes Wort ist?[...]


Dazu braucht es Vertrauen und viel Mut, jeden Tag aufs Neue. Denn mit Glauben, wem oder was auch immer, wird man nie fertig.


----------



## aph (15. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 15.03.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Selbst eine Johanna von Orleans durfte das letztendlich nicht ungestraft behaupten.
> 
> 
> Ihr Tod war rein politisch motiviert, nicht religiös.


Hehe, das ist ja grad das witzige, dass dies damals gleichgesetzt wurde. Die Religion also benutzt wurde für politische Zwecke. Das mein ich ja, dass das mit Religion ausgesprochen häufig passiert.



> Kein Widerspruch soweit, nur: Woher willst Du wissen, dass derjenige, der sich von Gottes Geist beseelt wähnt, eben nur ein halluzinierender Spinner ist und kein weiterer Prophet?


Ach, das ist einfach: Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es keine Propheten gibt, kann er keiner sein.


----------



## Boesor (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, das ist einfach: Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es keine Propheten gibt, kann er keiner sein.



Du gehst davon aus, aber wissen kannst du es nicht


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 15.03.2007 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur, wenn's grad passte. Johanna von Orléans war ein Bauernopfer. Wiki dazu: _[...]Nach ihrem Abschwören verurteilte man sie als Ketzerin zur lebenslangen Haft, was unter normalen Umständen bedeutete, dass die Schuldige nun in ein kirchliches Gefängnis überstellt werden musste. Aus politischen Gründen war dieses Urteil für die Anhänger des englischen Königshauses unbefriedigend – war der Prozess doch in Gang gebracht worden, um die Feindin Heinrich VI. zu beseitigen und den Dauphin beim geistlichen und weltlichen Adel als Befürworter einer Ketzerin zu denunzieren und schließlich politisch zu entmachten. Zudem bestand die Gefahr, dass die Dauphinisten sie aus einem kirchlichen Gefängnis in Frankreich befreien könnten, um einen erneuten Schlag gegen die englischen Truppen anzuführen._
Und ergänzend zum weiteren Fortgang von Johannas Geschichte (heiligenlexikon.de):
_[...]Da König Karl VII. nicht zulassen konnte, dass er sein Herrschaft einer Ketzerin und Hexe verdankte, ließ er bald nach der 1449 erfolgten Wiedereroberung von Rouen an Ort und Stelle Verhöre durchführen, um die Parteilichkeit der Richter festzustellen. 1452 führten ein päpstlicher Legat und der Inquisitor Jean Bréhal Befragungen durch, die zu einem Gesuch zur Annullierung des Urteils durch den Vatikan führten. 1455 ließ Papst Calistus III. den Prozeß wieder aufnehmen; es wurden Irregularitäten des ersten Prozesses festgestellt und im Urteil vom 7. Juli 1456 die Verurteilung aufgehoben. 1894 wurde Jeanne vom Vatikan als verehrungswürdig eingestuft.[...]_



> Kein Widerspruch soweit, nur: Woher willst Du wissen, dass derjenige, der sich von Gottes Geist beseelt wähnt, eben nur ein halluzinierender Spinner ist und kein weiterer Prophet?





> Ach, das ist einfach: Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es keine Propheten gibt, kann er keiner sein.


Dann brauchen wir auch nicht darüber streiten.


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 15.03.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 15.03.2007 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mann ... das ist so müßig. Ich muss nicht wissen, ob es etwas NICHT gibt. Das ist der eigentliche Punkt. Ich brauch nur zu wissen, WAS es gibt. Und Propheten gehören halt nicht dazu - nach allem, was ich weiß.

IHR seid diejenigen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, also seid auch ihr in der Bringschuld eines Existenzbeweises.


----------



## Boesor (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.03.2007 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, hier ist niemand in irgendeiner Bringschuld, es ist mir ziemlich egal ob du an Gott glaubst oder nicht, aber dennoch solltest du es nicht zu 100% ausschließen.
Naja, wie gesagt, ist eigentlich auch egal, du weißt ja, Gott liebt jeden, auch die Ungläubigen


----------



## BlackDead (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 16.03.2007 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 16.03.2007 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und weil er uns so liebt gibt es so viel Leid auf der Welt.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. März 2007)

BlackDead am 16.03.2007 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil er uns so liebt gibt es so viel Leid auf der Welt.


Das Leid kommt nicht von Gott.


----------



## BlackDead (16. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 16.03.2007 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist mir schon klar.
Aber trotzdem finde ich die biblische Erklärung für das Problem für unzureichend.   
Leider habe ich momentan keine Zeit für eine genaure Diskussion.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. März 2007)

BlackDead am 16.03.2007 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und welche biblische Erklärung wäre das?


----------



## EmmasPapa (16. März 2007)

BlackDead am 16.03.2007 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage nur "Pascalsche Wette" ..... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascalsche_Wette


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 16.03.2007 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, hier ist niemand in irgendeiner Bringschuld, es ist mir ziemlich egal ob du an Gott glaubst oder nicht, aber dennoch solltest du es nicht zu 100% ausschließen.



Ich schließe es ja auch nicht zu 100% aus, da ich nicht weiß, welche Informationen mir in der Zukunft noch begegnen werden. Ich habe aber halt überhaupt keine Veranlassung, von einer Existenz auszugehen, weil nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts Belastbares dafür spricht.

Es ist mir auch egal, ob jemand an Gott glaubt, das sei ihm gestattet. Wo ich aber protestiere ist, wenn jemand anfängt zu behaupten, dass an Gott zu glauben naheliegend wäre. Oder dass ich doch beweisen müsste, dass er nicht existiert. Das muss ich nun wirklich nicht.

Beweise bringen muss immer derjenige, der eine Existenz behauptet. Nicht der, der sie verneint. Oder man lässt das halt bleiben mit den Behauptungen und behält seinen Glauben für sich. Das hielte ich für die angemessenste Einstellung von Gläubigen. Daher kann ich es auch überhaupt nicht gutheißen, dass du Reli-Lehrer werden und dafür auch noch Räume auf Kosten der Steuerzahler missbruachen willst.


----------



## Meinereiner (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Beweise bringen muss immer derjenige, der eine Existenz behauptet. Nicht der, der sie verneint.



[Erbsenzählmodus]
Da ist dir ein Wort verrutscht. Es muss heißen „Beweise bringen muss immer derjenige, der eine Existenz behauptet. Nicht der, der sie nicht behauptet“, denn wer die Nichtexistenz von etwas behauptet, muss das freilich auch beweisen. 
[/Erbsenzählmodus]


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 16.03.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> [Erbsenzählmodus]
> Da ist dir ein Wort verrutscht. Es muss heißen „Beweise bringen muss immer derjenige, der eine Existenz behauptet. Nicht der, der sie nicht behauptet“, denn wer die Nichtexistenz von etwas behauptet, muss das freilich auch beweisen.
> [/Erbsenzählmodus]



Theoretisch ist mir das auch klar ... aber pragmatisch gesehen: es gibt einfach zu viel, dass nicht existiert, als dass man sich mit dem Beweisen von allerlei Nichtexistentem beschäftigen sollte. Gott, Spaghettimonster, Ufos ....

Deshalb sollten wir uns darauf zu beschränken, das Existente zu beweisen, nicht das Nichtexistente.

Außer freilich man behauptet sowas wie: Diese Lampe da, die wir alle auf dem Tisch stehen sehen, die existiert gar nicht!

Im Prinzip hast du Recht, ich behauptet ja auch gar nicht, Gottes Nichtexistenz beweisen zu können. Behauptungen haben hier andere aufgestellt.


----------



## Boesor (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher kann ich es auch überhaupt nicht gutheißen, dass du Reli-Lehrer werden und dafür auch noch Räume auf Kosten der Steuerzahler missbruachen willst.



Nicht nur räume, ich will auch noch Geld vom Steuerzahler dafür haben.  
wobei du da dem Reliunterricht was falsches unterstellst, es ist nicht seine Aufgabe die Schüler zu Superchristen zu erziehen.
er bietet eine Orientierung an, zum einen natürlich in ethischen moralischen Fragen (was natürlich auch ein anders genannter Unterricht z..B. Ethik könnte).
aber in unserer Gesellschaft ist es nunmal so das man mit Gott, bzw dem Glauben an Gott konfrontiert wird, dass lässt sich nicht vermeiden und soll auch nicht vermieden werden.
Und für die dadurch aufkommenden Fragen bietet der Unterricht ebenfalls eine Orientierung.
Und wenn sich juemand durch das im Religionsunterricht gehörte bestärkt fühlt nicht an Gott zu glauben ist das auch möglich.
Wie gesagt, Religionsunterricht ist keine Einbahnstrasse


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 16.03.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> er bietet eine Orientierung an, zum einen natürlich in ethischen moralischen Fragen (was natürlich auch ein anders genannter Unterricht z..B. Ethik könnte).
> aber in unserer Gesellschaft ist es nunmal so das man mit Gott, bzw dem Glauben an Gott konfrontiert wird, dass lässt sich nicht vermeiden und soll auch nicht vermieden werden.
> Und für die dadurch aufkommenden Fragen bietet der Unterricht ebenfalls eine Orientierung.



Aber warum gibt's von christlicher und konservativer Seite dann immer so einen Aufstand, wenn Brandenburg oder Berlin statt Reli halt Ethik/Religion einführen? Nach deiner Beschreibung ist das die perfekte Unterrichtsform für die genannten Ziele.


----------



## Boesor (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 16.03.2007 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, hast du auch den Teil meines Posts gelesen, welcher nach "ethischen und moralischen Fragen" kam?
Ein Ethik Unterricht hört natürlich genau da auf wo die Fragen nach Gott beginnen.
Daher brauchen wir den Religionsunterricht (von dem sich ja nebenbei jeder abmelden kann wenn er will).
Den "aufschrei" kann ich mir so erklären das es eben keine Religionslehrer wären, die dann im Ethik/Religionsunterricht (was sind da eigentlich die Unterrichtsinhalte?) unterrichten.
Und über Gott sollte eben auch nur ein Religionslehrer unterrichten


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 16.03.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, hast du auch den Teil meines Posts gelesen, welcher nach "ethischen und moralischen Fragen" kam?
> Ein Ethik Unterricht hört natürlich genau da auf wo die Fragen nach Gott beginnen.
> Daher brauchen wir den Religionsunterricht (von dem sich ja nebenbei jeder abmelden kann wenn er will).
> Den "aufschrei" kann ich mir so erklären das es eben keine Religionslehrer wären, die dann im Ethik/Religionsunterricht (was sind da eigentlich die Unterrichtsinhalte?) unterrichten.
> Und über Gott sollte eben auch nur ein Religionslehrer unterrichten



Wieso? Das erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil: Ich glaube, es sollte nicht darauf ankommen, ob der Lehrer gläubig ist oder nicht, sondern er sollte gegenüber den Schülern so neutral wie nur möglich über Gott berichten, ohne ihnen als Vorbild das Gefühl zu geben, dass es richtig ist, an ihn zu glauben.


----------



## Boesor (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 16.03.2007 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders, ich glaube nicht das jemand über das "Thema" neutral sprechen kann. Es ist eben ne Glaubensfrage


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 16.03.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich anders, ich glaube nicht das jemand über das "Thema" neutral sprechen kann. Es ist eben ne Glaubensfrage



Da unterschätzt du Lehrer aber. Oder - noch schlimmer - schätzt deine spätere Aufgabe falsch ein.Lehrer sollten stets in der Lage sein, objektiv über etwas berichten. Meinst du nicht, ich könnte den Kindern ganz genau erklären, wie das mit Moses damals war? Natürlich würde ich in einigen Sätzen einfügen "laut der christlichen Lehre", aber das wäre doch sicher nicht schlimm, oder?


----------



## Boesor (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 16.03.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja was heisst objektiv?
Religionsunterricht ist kein Geschichtsunterricht, du kannst nicht einfach erzählen wie es "nach der christlichen Lehre" gewesen ist.
Damit wirst du den Fragen der Schüler, welche unweigerlich kommen werden, nicht gerecht.
Und das im Religionsunterricht davon ausgegangen wird das es Gott gibt und somit der Lehrer auch an Gott glauben muss(sollte) ist auch klar und liegt nunmal im Wesen des Religionsunterrichts. Daher gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit sich abzumelden.

Ich zitiere mal eben aus dem Buch "Didaktik des Religionsunterrichts" zur Begründnung des RU
"Der Religionsunterricht trägt zu einer humanen Schule bei, vermittelt Schlüsselqualifikationen, dient der Integration der versch. Kulturen und der Bildungsaufgabe der Schule, weil er den Schülerinnen und Schülern Hilfe zur Menschwerdung anbietet."

Ich denke, gerade der letzte Punkt ist im besonderen Maße nur durch den RU zu leisten.


edith: Schöne Übung für später, dieses Gespräch hier.............


----------



## Boesor (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Lehrer sollten stets in der Lage sein, objektiv über etwas berichten.



Sollte deiner meinung nach die ganze Schule objektiv sein?


----------



## ElNonsk (16. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir scheint, dass du die heutigen Forschungsmethoden überbewertest. Kennzeichen unserer Postmoderne ist ja gerade, dass nichts sicher ist (mit allen positiven und negativen Effekten). Du gehst mit deiner Behauptung von einer fast schon stagnierenden Forschung aus, die schon gefestigt ist (etwas was man ja auch im 19. Jh. von Newtons Physik glaubte): Als ob unsere Wissenschaft gegenüber der vor fünzig/hundert/usw. Jahren einen fundamentaleren Charakter hätte!
Zum Beispiel selbst: Inwiefern kann man feststellen, dass das Video nachbearbeitet wurde (vorausgesetzt, die gerenderten Szenen haben tatsächlich Fotoqualität und die Figuren agieren lippensynchron usw.)?
Dass die Naturwissenschaften die Echtheit bestimmter „Zeugnisse der Vergangenheit“ auch heute noch nicht beweisen kann, zeigt ja schon der Fall des „Turiner Grabtuchs“. Ich würde für das Tuch meine Hände keinesfalls ins Feuer legen (dazu ist mir das ganze Drumherum bei Reliquien zu suspekt), aber bis heute scheint die Wissenschaft noch keinen Weg gefunden zu haben, um die Echtheit oder Unechtheit des Tuchs zu beweisen.
Ein anderes Beispiel wären die Saddam-Fotos und die seiner Doubles. Auch heute noch wissen wir nicht genau, auf welchem Foto der echte Saddam, und auf welchem nur eines seiner Doubles zu sehen ist.



			
				aph am 14.03.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder, der Zweifel hat, kann es selbst überprüfen. Er kann jahrelang studieren, um das nötige Wissen zu erwerben, um selbst mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden die Überprüfung vorzunehmen. Mit eigenen Augen sozusagen. Den Vorteil der Wiederholbarkeit naturwissenschaftlicher Beweise kannst du nicht mit einer Hand so einfach wegwischen, wie du es versucht hast.


Aber gerade die Wiederholbarkeit naturwissenschaftlicher Beweise ist gerade in unserer Zeit nur z. T. beziehungsweise überhaupt nicht gegeben.
Ich poste noch mal, was ich dazu geschrieben habe.

„Überdies sind auch die heutigen Naturwissenschaften stark vom historischen Beweis abhängig. Jedes Jahr werden weltweit Unmengen an naturwissenschaftlichen Versuchen durchgeführt. Nachdem sie von mehreren (hoffentlich) unbefangenen und voneinander unabhängigen Experten geprüft werden, werden sie für (zumindest beim derzeitigen Status der Wissenschaft) „richtig“ erklärt. Sie werden dann in der entsprechenden Wissenschaftsliteratur dokumentiert und oft nicht erneut erprobt. Es stimmt sicherlich, dass einige Versuche jedes Jahr von neuem untersucht werden. Aber bei der Unmenge an Ergebnisse werden niemals alle Experimente von neuem durchgeführt (was auch praktisch unmöglich wäre). Man vertraut hier also die entsprechende Fach-Literatur, im „schlimmsten“ Fall sogar nur auf den dahinter stehenden Wissenschaftler. Von da aus werden dann weitere Schlüsse gezogen.
Ich mache dazu ein einfaches Modellbeispiel: Eigentlich müsste man die Gravitationskraft immer wieder experimentell nachweisen. Schließlich hängt ein großer Teil der Physik von Newtons Formeln ab. Auf der anderen Seite aber will man auch in der Forschung vorwärtskommen. Was glaubt ihr, welche Experimente ein Physiker wohl durchführen wird: Solche, die nur eine bereits anerkannte Theorie „beweisen“, oder solche, die zu neuen Ergebnissen führen können (die aber auf dem bereits Erforschten und „Anerkannten“ basieren)?
Versteht mich nicht falsch, das ist nur ein Modellbeispiel. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass jeder Physikstudent mindestens einmal ein Experiment, das das Phänomen „Gravitation“ beweist, durchführen oder kennenlernen wird. Aber ebenso wird euch sicher klar sein, dass alle Versuche niemals immer wieder nachkontrolliert werden. Die Wissenschaft bezieht sich also auf schon dokumentierte „Fakten“ und forscht von da aus weiter. Es ist also evident, dass sich gerade auch die experimentellen Naturwissenschaften auf „historische Beweise“ stützen. Ohne dieses Vertrauen in bereits gemachte und dokumentierte Experimente könnte es keinen wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt geben.“

Den Vorteil der Wiederholbarkeit lasse ich also nicht (oder nur beschränkt -> das müsste noch einmal extra diskutieren) gelten.



			
				aph am 14.03.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Leuten, die angeblich Gottes Gegenwart bezeugen konnten, ist nichts vorhanden, das man untersuchen konnte. Das ist - verglichen mit Videoaufnahmen eines Neo-Jesus - ausgesprochen dürftig. Niemand von uns kann in der Zeit zurückreisen und überprüfen, ob es wirklich einen Johannes gegeben hat. Die pure Existenz eines vielfach abgeschriebenen Buches ist kein Zeugnis. Es gibt schließlich auch ein Buch Mormon.


Doch schon die pure Existenz eines Buches ist ein „Zeugnis“. Angenommen, wir haben keinerlei „Zeugnisse“ zum Leben Karls des Großen. Nun wird aber ein Schriftstück gefunden, das behauptet, dass Karl am 25. Dezember 800 zum Kaiser gekrönt wurde. So können wir daraus schließen, dass Karl existierst hat und dass er Kaiser wurde, es sei denn jmd. kann das Gegenteil beweisen.
Wie weit nun die Existenz eines Textes „Beweis“ oder „Zeugnis“ ist, ist eine andere Frage. Im Falle der Bibel gibt es aber sehr wohl eine Wissenschaft, die sich damit beschäftigt, eben die Theologie.
Und nebenbei bemerkt: Das Neue Testament besteht aus 4 Evangelien, nicht einem.


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Boesor am 16.03.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Religionsunterricht ist kein Geschichtsunterricht, du kannst nicht einfach erzählen wie es "nach der christlichen Lehre" gewesen ist.
> Damit wirst du den Fragen der Schüler, welche unweigerlich kommen werden, nicht gerecht.
> Und das im Religionsunterricht davon ausgegangen wird das es Gott gibt und somit der Lehrer auch an Gott glauben muss(sollte) ist auch klar und liegt nunmal im Wesen des Religionsunterrichts. Daher gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit sich abzumelden.


Nein, das finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Es sollte nicht in einem Schulfach welcher Art auch immer, für das Steuergelder ausgegeben werden, von Gottes Existenz "ausgegangen" werden. Welche Fragen würden denn bitte von Schülern kommen, die man nur mit einer solchen Exposition beantworten könnte? "Liebt mich Gott?"?



> Ich zitiere mal eben aus dem Buch "Didaktik des Religionsunterrichts" zur Begründnung des RU
> "Der Religionsunterricht trägt zu einer humanen Schule bei, vermittelt Schlüsselqualifikationen, dient der Integration der versch. Kulturen und der Bildungsaufgabe der Schule, weil er den Schülerinnen und Schülern Hilfe zur Menschwerdung anbietet."


Wenn das der Zweck ist, dann ist besagtes Fach Ethik/Religion 1. besser geeignet, 2. absolut ausreichend. Ein gläubiger Lehrer ist zur Erfüllung dieser Zeile nicht nötig.



> Ich denke, gerade der letzte Punkt ist im besonderen Maße nur durch den RU zu leisten.


Bitte? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht den Punkt Menschwerdung, sonst werd ich boeser! 

Zur anderen Frage: Ein Lehrer kann nicht immer objektiv sein, aber er muss in der Lage sein auch abweichende Meinungen zu erörtern, ohne sie zu diffamieren. Und er muss seinen Schülern auch klar machen, dass sie ihm nicht immer Glauben schenken sollen.
Ich bin mir sicher, ich könnte an Religion interessierten Schülern alle Fragen beantworten (mit entsprechender vorangegangener Lektüre versteht sich).


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 16.03.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch schon die pure Existenz eines Buches ist ein „Zeugnis“. Angenommen, wir haben keinerlei „Zeugnisse“ zum Leben Karls des Großen. Nun wird aber ein Schriftstück gefunden, das behauptet, dass Karl am 25. Dezember 800 zum Kaiser gekrönt wurde. So können wir daraus schließen, dass Karl existierst hat und dass er Kaiser wurde, es sei denn jmd. kann das Gegenteil beweisen.
> Wie weit nun die Existenz eines Textes „Beweis“ oder „Zeugnis“ ist, ist eine andere Frage. Im Falle der Bibel gibt es aber sehr wohl eine Wissenschaft, die sich damit beschäftigt, eben die Theologie.
> Und nebenbei bemerkt: Das Neue Testament besteht aus 4 Evangelien, nicht einem.



Also stimmt es, dass die Weißen die Ureinwohner Amerikas sind, und Amerika das gelobte Land, und dass jeder Mann mehrere Frauen haben sollte? Steht alles in einem existierenden Buch. Beweis doch mal das Gegenteil? Kannst du nicht? Na bitte - also stimmt es.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 16.03.2007 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil sich der Staat zur weltanschaulichen Neutralität verpflichtet und die Erziehung seiner Bürger in diesen Belangen in die Händer der Kirche gelegt hat. Der Kirche geht es in ihrer Kritik eben genau darum, dass der Staat mit diesem Lebenskunde-Schulfach in Brandenburg diese Neutralität verletzt. Daher wohl auch die bald anfallenden Verfassungsklagen gegen diesen Unterricht.
Aber aph: Ich stimme Dir zu, der Reliunterricht, der zur Zeit gehalten wird, sollte tatsächlich abgeschafft werden und durch Philosophie o.ä. ersetzt werden- nur fordere ich dies vermutlich aus anderen Motiven als Du: Der Lehrplan ist eine Katastrophe und produziert fast so viele Atheisten wie ein Theologiestudium! 
Worüber redet man denn im Reliunterricht bis zur Oberstufe? Über Buddhismus und Hinduismus, warum Drogen schlecht sind, ein wenig über den Islam und dann wieder vom Buddhismus. Vom Glauben an Gott oder Christus oder seiner Kirche keine Spur. So wichtig diese Themen wie andere Religionen etc. auch sind, aber wie kann ich mir Gedanken über andere Werte- und Religionssysteme machen, wenn ich nicht mal die Position meiner Religion, meiner Kirche, kenne? Was in unseren Schulen in Reli gelehrt wird ist, bestenfalls, mit zwei zugedrückten Augen, vergleichende Religionswissenschaft! 
Ich bin sicher nicht dafür, die Kinder wie früher den Katechsimus oder -Gott bewahre!- den CIC auswendig lernen und Bibelverse rezitieren zu lassen. Aber es sollte doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein, sich ein wenig mit Kirchengeschichte, ihrem Selbstverständnis, ihrer Heilslehre usf. zu befassen, bevor man in die Oberstufe kommt, denn dann ist es zu spät und Reli dient bestenfalls noch als Fach zum Ausgleich der 5 in Geschichte.
Der Religionsunterricht muss dringend reformiert werden, in seiner jetzigen Form hat er meiner Meinung nach keine größere Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## TBrain (16. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sich der Staat zur weltanschaulichen Neutralität verpflichtet und die Erziehung seiner Bürger in diesen Belangen in die Händer der Kirche gelegt hat. Der Kirche geht es in ihrer Kritik eben genau darum, dass der Staat mit diesem Lebenskunde-Schulfach in Brandenburg diese Neutralität verletzt.



Warum gibt es dann überhaupt Religionsunterricht an staatlichen Schulen? Um mal den Bogen zum Thread-Titel zu spannen: in den USA gibt es Aufgrund der Trennung von Staat und Religion staatlichen Schulen keinen Religionsunterricht. Sind die USA etwa in der Richtung fortschrittlich im Vgl. zu uns?


Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem Religionsunterricht muss ich sagen, dass ich ihn für 10x nützlicher halte als Ethik-Unterricht. Gerade das was man über andere Religionen lernt finde ich sehr wichtig.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. März 2007)

TBrain am 16.03.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil der Staat dennoch ein Interesse daran hat, ethisch handelnde Bürger zu bekommen, er aber selbst nicht erzieherisch einwirken darf. Die USA sehe ich das sicher nicht als Vorbild, Frankreich ebenso wenig. 



> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem Religionsunterricht muss ich sagen, dass ich ihn für 10x nützlicher halte als Ethik-Unterricht. Gerade das was man über andere Religionen lernt finde ich sehr wichtig.


Ethik-Unterricht, so wie ich ihn erlebt habe, besteht daraus, einen Artikel aus der "Zeit" oder, schlimmstenfalls, der "taz" zu lesen, der sich mit moralischen Problemen der aktuellen Tagespolitik befasst und dann darüber zu debattieren (=ein Schüler redet mit dem Lehrer). Das kann es sicher auch nicht sein, aber wenn man dem Reliunterricht nur als vergleichende Religionswissenschaft sieht, braucht man ihn eigentlich gar nicht, denn das Fach Ethik kann dies sicher ebenso gut leisten.


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sich der Staat zur weltanschaulichen Neutralität verpflichtet und die Erziehung seiner Bürger in diesen Belangen in die Händer der Kirche gelegt hat. Der Kirche geht es in ihrer Kritik eben genau darum, dass der Staat mit diesem Lebenskunde-Schulfach in Brandenburg diese Neutralität verletzt. Daher wohl auch die bald anfallenden Verfassungsklagen gegen diesen Unterricht.



Ich freue mich über deine teilweise Zustimmung, auch wenn sie anders motiviert ist, aber ...

Weltanschauliche Neutralität bedeutet nicht, dass man nicht über Religionen reden kann. Und ich glaube nicht, dass der Staat die Erziehung seine Bürger delegiert hat. Der Wunsch nach Religionsunterricht kommt doch von den Kirchen. Können sie ja gern machen ... aber halt nicht in der Schule!


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Weltanschauliche Neutralität bedeutet nicht, dass man nicht über Religionen reden kann.


Kein Widerspruch.



> Und ich glaube nicht, dass der Staat die Erziehung seine Bürger delegiert hat.


Doch, hat er. Er darf, wie gesagt, keine Normen und Werte vermitteln. 



> Der Wunsch nach Religionsunterricht kommt doch von den Kirchen.


Nein, er kommt vom Staat!


----------



## aph (16. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und ich glaube nicht, dass der Staat die Erziehung seine Bürger delegiert hat.
> 
> 
> Doch, hat er. Er darf, wie gesagt, keine Normen und werte vermitteln.


Kommt drauf an, was du unter vermitteln verstehst. Er zwingt ja die Kinder nicht, diese Werte zu übernehmen. Wenn es sich um staatsbürgerliche Pflichten handelt, sollte er das. Bei Werten wie Gleichberechtigung sollte er das auch.
Bei allem darüber hinaus kann er aber mindestens davon berichten, und es auch unterrichten. Nur halt mit dem Hinweis, dass dies keine Lehrmeinung ist, sondern von vielen Menschen so gesehen wird und vielleicht auch warum.

Nach deiner Definition dürfte er Relilehrern, die darüber hinaus gehen wollen, auch nicht den Zugang zu öffentlichen Schulen erlauben.



> > Der Wunsch nach Religionsunterricht kommt doch von den Kirchen.
> 
> 
> Nein, er kommt vom Staat!



Nein, was du meinst, sind die Rechtfertigungsversuche christlicher Politiker für den Reli-Unterricht. Die wissen natürlich genau, dass es eigentlich nicht rechtens ist, den christlichen RL so zu bevorzugen. Aber es sind dieselben Politiker, die das Kreuz im Klassenraum verteidigen. Die sind für mich nicht relevant.

Ihre offizielle Begründung für RL, und das wissen sie ganz genau, wird durch den RL nicht erfüllt. Die offiziellen Ziele sind mit Ethikunterricht ebenso zu erreichen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Staat möchte aufgeklärte, mündige und vor allem ethisch-moralische Bürger haben, ich denke, darüber dürften wir uns einig sein. Selber zu solchen erziehen darf der Staat seine Bürger aber nicht, das erledigen zuerst mal die Eltern, dann die Lehrer. Natürlich greift der Staat ein, wenn gewisse staatliche Normen und Werte, kurz: Gesetze, überschritten werden. Aber nicht vorher.



> Nach deiner Definition dürfte er Relilehrern, die darüber hinaus gehen wollen, auch nicht den Zugang zu öffentlichen Schulen erlauben.


Religionsunterricht sollte noch viel mehr bieten als bloße Staatsbürgerkunde. Die Schüler sollen etwas über ihre Religion erfahren, ihre Geschichte, ihre Lehre usf. Natürlich nicht in Form sturer Indoktrination.



> > Der Wunsch nach Religionsunterricht kommt doch von den Kirchen.
> 
> 
> Nein, er kommt vom Staat!





> Nein, was du meinst, sind die Rechtfertigungsversuche christlicher Politiker für den Reli-Unterricht. Die wissen natürlich genau, dass es eigentlich nicht rechtens ist, den christlichen RL so zu bevorzugen. Aber es sind dieselben Politiker, die das Kreuz im Klassenraum verteidigen. Die sind für mich nicht relevant.


Ich hätte nichts gegen islamischen oder jüdischen Religionsunterricht an deutschen Schulen (und die Kirche übrigens auch nicht!). Und gezwungen wird ja niemand, daran teilzunehmen, ein kurzes Schreiben des Schülers bzw. dessen Eltern reicht aus. Jede Schule hat Ersatzfächer für Reli anzubieten, etwa Ethik oder Philosophie.



> Ihre offizielle Begründung für RL, und das wissen sie ganz genau, wird durch den RL nicht erfüllt. Die offiziellen Ziele sind mit Ethikunterricht ebenso zu erreichen.


Ich schrieb ja schon, dass der Reliunterricht mehr zum Ziel hat als Staatbürgerkunde.


----------



## Boesor (17. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht den Punkt Menschwerdung, sonst werd ich boeser!



Ach, ich weiß gar net warum wir eigentlich immer wieder davon anfangen.
Im religionsunterricht wird unter anderem über Gott geredet, jemand der selbst nicht an gott glaubt kann allerdings kaum entsprechende Antworten auf die immer wieder kehrenden Fragen der Heranwachsenden geben ("Warum lässt Gott das zu" etc.), zumindest nicht glaubwürdig.
Daher möchte ich höchste Zeifel anmelden das du im religionsunterricht "was zu suchen hättest"
Das magst du nicht ok finden, ist aber nicht nur von der Kirche, sondern auch vom Staat so gewollt.

Nochmal im Klartext: Der Religionslehrer ist nicht vom Fach distanziert, er glaubt an Gott weil er nur so die Inhalte des Unterrichts glaubwürdig vermitteln kann.
Wer das nicht gut findet kann sich abmelden, alle anderen dürfen sich durch den Input im Unterricht ihre Meinung bilden und hoffentlich ihren Weg zu Gott finden oder im anderen Fall für sich selbst begründet Gott, oder seine Existenz ablehnen.
Das ist in unserer Kultur ein Teil der Menschwerdung, da in unserer Kultur das, was wir Gott nennen, nunmal eine Rolle spielt.

Ich bin mir allerdings schon sicher das du auch das ablehnen wirst, aber so ist es nunmal.

Und da wir uns sowieso nur im Kreis drehen werden würde ich sagen wir setzen das schöne Thema Gott demnächst in einem anderen Thread fort, wir kommen ja eh immer wieder darauf!


----------



## Meinereiner (17. März 2007)

@ElNonsk

http://www.karl-leisner-jugend.de/Gottesbeweise.htm

Du = Peter?


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ja, als weit verbreitet, würde ich das Christentum von damals nicht bezeichnen. In Augustinus’ Jugendzeit fällt noch ein römischer Kaiser, der dem alten Götterglauben anhing. Die Beurteilung seiner Jugend fiel erst später so aus.

Was du aber von mir verlangst, ist unmöglich: Ich soll dir einen Menschen liefern, der ohne jede soziale Bindung war (obwohl, ein Beispiel aus der Geschichte gibt’s ja doch: Friedrich II soll angeblich einige Kinder von mehreren Ammen aufziehen lassen. Sie durften aber nicht zu den Kindern sprechen. Das Ende vom Lied: Die Kinder sind aufgrund mangelnder menschlicher Zuwendung frühzeitig gestorben. -> so schreibt zumindest Salimbene).
Ich stelle deshalb die Gegenfrage: Kannst du mir jemanden zeigen, der, ohne „indoktriniert“ worden zu sein (um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen), zum Atheisten oder Agnostiker wurde?
Es geht hier keinesfalls darum zu leugnen, dass das soziale Umfeld eine Rolle bei der Wahl einer Religion oder „Nichtreligion“ spielt. Du schiebst diesem aber die Hauptrolle zu: Und damit bin ich nicht einverstanden.
Weitere Beispiele, die mir spontan einfallen würden, wären ein buddhistischer Mönch, der zum Christentum konvertiert ist, sowie eine große Anzahl von Atheisten und Agnostikern. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man will, kann man immer das soziale Umfeld für „schuldig“ erklären. Deshalb warte ich erst auf die Beantwortung meiner Frage.




			
				aph am 14.03.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden es nicht herausfinden. Nichtsdestotrotz bestärkt mich insbesondere deine Offenbarung in meiner Ansicht, dass logisches Denken nicht zu christlicher Religiösität führen kann. Ich hatte wirklich mehr erwartet. Von wem sonst, wenn nicht von dir - nach _der_ Ankündigung!
> 
> Und noch immer sehe ich nichts als die Kernaussage "Du musst halt dran glauben." Na toll.
> 
> Verstehst du wirklich nicht, warum ich das so enttäuschend finde?


1. Ehrlich gesagt, nein. Ich hatte doch von Anfang an gesagt (und auch mehrmals wiederholt), dass man zum Glauben an Gott nur dann kommen kann, wenn man die „Beweise“ auch akzeptiert (es sei denn sie werden logisch widerlegt). Ich kann ja auch hundert „Beweise“ dafür anführen, dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist. Wenn du diese nicht akzeptieren willst, wirst du weiterhin auf deiner Position beharren. Über die Natur zwingender Beweise haben wir schon zuvor (und hetzt wieder) ausführlich diskutiert.
2. crackajack und du hatten von mir verlangt, dass ich „Beweise“ für den _christlichen_ Gott erbringe. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du dir das vorstellst, aber dass ich dabei auf die Bibel (was keineswegs rationales Denken ausschließt -> siehe dazu auch meine Antworten auf Meinereiners Argumente)zu sprechen gekommen wäre, war wohl offensichtlich. Willst du aber wieder zurück zum philosophischen Gott, kann ich dir wieder andere „Beweise“ präsentieren. Anbei bemerkt: Der philos. Gottesbeweis, den ich zuvor angeführt habe, ist in diesem Thread (meines Wissens) noch nicht widerlegt worden. Ehrlich gesagt, ist er meiner Ansicht nach aber eher ein Hinweis auf die Existenz Gottes, als ein „Beweis“. Da sind aber sämtliche hier angeführten „Beweise“. Wieso das so ist, liegt in der Natur des naturwissenschaftlichen bzw. historischen Beweises. Er ist nicht zwingend! Deshalb habe ich ja so darauf gepocht, dass man sich von den herkömmlichen Vorstellungen eines „Beweises“ trennt. Und wir haben dann auch entsprechend lange darüber diskutiert, oder etwa nicht?
3. Eigentlich hatte ich nur deshalb von den Gottesbeweisen gesprochen, weil TheSinner, der bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist, behauptet hatte, dass es keine gäbe. Ich hätte sie also auch rein aus rein historischer Sicht und ohne weiteren Kommentar aufzählen können, aber das wäre ja nicht lustig gewesen … *gg*
Mir aber dann zu unterstellen, dass ich versuchen würde, Mitglieder der PCGames-Community zu „indoktrinieren“ oder ihnen meine Gedanken aufzuzwingen, ist absoluter Blödsinn und grenzt fast an eine absichtliche Verleumdung. Mir könnte das eigentlich egal sein, das Problem dabei ist aber, dass die gesamte Diskussion unter diesen unberechtigten Vorwürfen leidet. Wenn du meine Person verunglimpfen willst, mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, und schreib dort was du von mir denkst. Sachliche Gegenargumentationen zu dem, was ich schreibe, sind hingegen in diesem Thread hochwillkommen.
War diese ganzen Vorwürfe aber nur ironisch gemeint, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung, bitte aber auch, dass sie in Zukunft besser gekennzeichnet werden.
So, bevor du jetzt im Affekt antwortest, bitte kurz durchatmen und überlegen, ob ich mit dem hier geschriebenen nicht doch (zumindest ein kleines bisschen *g*) Recht habe.

P. S.: Ich habe (zusätzliche zu meinem üblichen Zeitproblem) einige Routerprobleme. Wenn meine Antworten also etwas zeitverzögert erscheinen, die Technik hat Schuld *gg*! (jaja, oder der hinter dem Comp. sitzt *g*)


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

aph am 14.03.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 14.03.2007 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich das umkehren und sagen: Man kann nicht behaupten, dass Logik zum Atheismus und Agnostizismus führt?


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 14.03.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> Zum Thema _Güte historischer und naturwissenschaftlicher Beweise/Theorien_:
> 
> Wenn man Beweise lediglich als Verweise auf Tatsachen (für die Formalwissenschaften gilt das im übertragenen Sinne als Verweis auf Axiome und Schlussregeln) betrachtet, sind historische wie naturwissenschaftliche Beweise freilich gleich zu bewerten: nämlich als nutzlos, da sie gar nichts beweisen, ja nicht einmal Beweise sind. Hiervon ist es dann nur noch ein kleiner Schritt zu den durch die jeweiligen Beweise gestützten Theorien, über deren Wahrheitsgehalt wir aufgrund nutzloser Beweise ebenfalls nichts sagen können. Aus dieser Perspektive gilt dann freilich für jede Theorie, ob nun aus den Geschichtswissenschaften oder den Naturwissenschaften, dass sie gleich gut bewiesen sind: nämlich nicht.


Stimmt. Aber das habe ich ja auch geschrieben, oder nicht? Und wenn du nun „beweisen“ mit „hinweisen“ ersetzt, kommen wir auf den gemeinsamen Nenner.



			
				Meinereiner am 14.03.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> Wenn du allerdings die pragmatische Dimension mit einbeziehst (was in diesem Thread bisher, soweit ich das überblicken kann, noch nicht ernsthaft getan wurde), dann gibt es von Theorie zu Theorie Unterschiede. So ist z.B. die Theorie, dass die Erde etwa kugelförmig ist, gewiss nützlicher als diejenige, wonach sie eine Scheibe ist. Was wir aber über die Wahrheit der beiden Theorien wissen, das ist für beide noch immer dasselbe: nämlich nichts.
> 
> Da jedoch Anwendbarkeit (welche sich in der pragmatischen Dimension entfaltet) ebenso ein Kriterium für die Güte einer Theorie ist wie auch ihre Richtigkeit, kannst du nicht schreiben, dass historische Beweise bzw. Theorien genauso gut wären wie naturwissenschaftliche und dabei einzig auf die Möglichkeiten der Verifikation verweisen.
> ...



Siehe hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=29
Da wollte mir aph aber nicht glauben, dass eine Theorie v. a. dann akzeptiert wird, wenn sie „schlicht“, „schön“ oder, um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen, „pragmatisch“ ist.





			
				Meinereiner am 14.03.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> 
> > Das Problem ist aber, dass man nur von Störvariablen ausgehen kann, die zum Zeitpunkt des Experiments bekannt sind.
> ...


Welche Möglichkeiten der Theoriebewährung meinst du damit (die Wiederholbarkeit ist ja äußerst wackelig)?


			
				Meinereiner am 14.03.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> 
> > Stimmt, aber zumindest letzteres gilt auch für die Naturwissenschaften. Auch hier können plausible (und auch unplausible *g*)Theorien koexistieren.
> ...


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Nur bleibt das Problem der Wiederholbarkeit; bzw. der Wandel von naturwissenschaftlichem zu historischen Beweis.



> > Stimmt, aber dasselbe Problem haben die Naturwissenschaften mit ihrer (notwendigen) Fixierung auf äußerst genaue Daten. Diese können nicht immer erbracht werden, ebenso wie manche Geschichtsquellen zuverlässiger als andere sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Man hat in den Naturwissenschaften jedoch die Möglichkeit, einfachere Hilfstheorien zu entwickeln oder den Versuchsaufbau zu ändern, sodass immer genügend Möglichkeiten bleiben, Theorien zumindest ansatzweise zu überprüfen. Die Geschichtswissenschaften können wieder nur auf die Archäologie hoffen.


Die Möglichkeit der Änderung des Versuchaufbaus basiert aber auf der Grundlage der Wiederholbarkeit des Versuchs. -> siehe oben
Einfachere Theorien können auch von den Geschichtswissenschaften entwickelt werden (sonst würden man sich doch gerade in dem Bereich nicht so sehr darüber streiten, wieweit z. B. die alten Hochkulturen waren). Überdies können sich die Geschichtswissenschaften auch auf die Psychologie verlassen (es sei denn du sprichst dieser ab, eine Wissenschaft zu sein *g*).



> > > Ohne exakte Kriterien anführen zu können, dünkt es doch intuitiv einsichtig, dass die Naturwissenschaften in Sachen Methodik den Geschichtswissenschaften weit voraus sind.
> >
> >
> > Das würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres (u. a. aus den oben genannten Gründen) unterschreiben. Das Problem an der Sache ist vielleicht, dass wir eine Wertung durchführen. Wer kann schon sagen, ob ein bestimmtes verfälschtes Ergebnis bei einem naturwissenschaftlichem Experiment oder ein verfälschtes historisches Dokument größere Auswirkungen auf die daraus folgende Theorie hat?
> ...


Die Kontrolle von Störvariablen basiert aber immer auf der Annahme der Wiederholbarkeit wissenschaftlicher Experimente.


> Das Geschichts- wie auch Naturwissenschaft bei der Überprüfung von Theorien mit argen Problemen zu kämpfen haben, ist freilich nichts überraschendes. Dennoch sollte man nicht den Fehler begehen, das Experiment zu unterschätzen: es ist vor allem der Praxis des Experimentierens zu verdanken, dass die Naturwissenschaften uns in so kurzer Zeit dahin gebracht haben, wo wir heute sind (im Positiven wie im Negativen). Wie wirr es in der Wissenschaft vor Bacon zuging, sollte dir als jemandem, der sich mit scholastischer Philosophie beschäftigt, bekannt sein.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht (aber überschätze nicht mein Wissen in Bezug auf die Scholastik *gg*, ich habe nichts studiert, nur ein bisschen gelesen).


> Zum Thema _Popper_:



Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Mir hätte zwar schon eine kurze Quellenangabe gereicht, aber wenn ich es so haben kann, umso besser.


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 14.03.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ohne spitzfindig sein zu wollen, das „normalerweise“ steht in meinem Text nicht umsonst. Deine Kritik trifft hier ein nichtvorhandenes Ziel. Wozu sich also streiten? *gg*
> > Neben Frege gibt es noch viele weitere Fälle: Gödel selbst (aber da gibt’s glaublich unterschiedliche Ansichten), Giacomo Leopardi usw. Zur Norm würde ich diese Fälle aber trotzdem nicht erheben.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir aber deine Forderung zu Herzen nehme, verfälsche ich das Ergebnis eines Statistik, weil ich eine bestimmtes Ergebnis erzielen will (und darum geht es ja, wenn wir von „Norm“ sprechen).
Angenommen ich untersuche die Färbung von Schwanfedern. Als Ausgangspunkt nehme ich eine Herde von 100 Tieren. 90 Schwäne haben weiße Schwanzfedern, 10 Schwäne haben schwarze Federn. Nun mache ich eine Stichprobe mit 10 Testschwänen. Deinem Vorschlag nach müsste ich die 10 Tiere mit schwarzen Federn heraussuchen, um dann postwendend zu erklären, dass die Schwanzfedern von Schwänen in der Regel schwarz sind (in diesem Fall sogar zu 100. In Wirklichkeit besitzen aber nur 10% der Schwäne schwarze Federn, während die übrigen weiß sind. Ich habe also das Ergebnis der Statistik verfälscht, weil ich auf ein bestimmtes Ergebnis „hingearbeitet“ habe.
Diese Fälle entsprechen also nicht der Norm. Weiters müsste (wie bereits zuvor schrieb) untersucht werden, ob ihre emotionalen Reaktionen wirklich mit den Forschungsergebnissen zu tun haben, oder ob es nicht andere Gründe dafür gibt (Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, usw.). Womit wir wieder bei dem wären, was ich bzw. du ebenfalls geschrieben haben. Man kann einen möglichen „Beweis“ akzeptieren und ablehnen, solange er nicht logischer/mathematischer Natur ist.



> > Nein, worum es geht, ist der historische „Beweis“, eben die Bibel (wozu hätte ich denn sonst den ganzen Schmarrn zu Beweisen & Co. geschrieben). Ich glaube, dass es offensichtlich ist, dass sie von Gott erzählt. Ebenso, dass sie einen intersubjektiven Charakter hat (inwieweit kann/soll in dieser Diskussion geklärt werden).
> 
> 
> 
> Die Bibel verletzt aber so ziemlich jedes Kriterium, was man mit einem Beweis verbindet, selbst das der Intersubjektivität: Sie kann zwar von jedem gelesen werden, aber jeder liest etwas anderes (das ist so ähnlich wie mit Heidegger  ).


Da kann ich dir aber als Katholik zum einen ganz einfach dagegenhalten, dass nur die Kirche die Bibel auslegen kann/darf. *gg*
Zum anderen kann diese Argumentation auch auf jedes andere historische Schriftstück angewendet werden. Dort könnte ja auch jeder „etwas anderes lesen“. Dass dem nicht so ist, dafür sorgt (hoffentlich) die Geschichtswissenschaft. Im Falle der Bibel wäre dies die Theologie.
Die Intersubjektivität ist also sehr wohl gegeben.




> > Auch als historischer Beweis kommt die Bibel nicht mehr in Frage. Es ist zwar nicht entscheidbar, ob nun die Theorien, welche die Bibel ausbreitet, alternative Theorien aus Physik und Co. oder keine davon wahr sind, aber von einem pragmatischen Standpunkt aus ist die Bibel, was zumindest ihre Tauglichkeit für die Wissenschaften angeht, völlig überholt. Was in der Bibel steht, ist womöglich nicht falsch, aber es ist als wissenschaftliche Theorie schlichtweg unhandlich (und das liegt noch nicht einmal nur daran, dass sie im schlimmsten Maße metaphysisch ist).


Der pragmatische Standpunkt, den du nennst, geht aber davon aus, dass die Bibel naturwissenschaftliche Aussagen treffen will. Dem ist aber nicht so. Vielmehr soll das Leben Jesu und das Wirken Gottes dargestellt werden. Insofern kommt die Bibel als historischer Beweis weiterhin in Frage.




> > Was ich mit dem Schlusssatz meinte, ist, dass, auch wenn alles für die Existenz Gottes (oder vice versa) sprechen würde, es immer noch auf den Einzelnen ankommt, ob er an Gott glaubt bzw. glauben will oder nicht (eigentlich steht es ja auch so in deinem Text -> siehe oben).
> 
> 
> 
> Das stimmt natürlich und erinnert nicht von ungefähr an Sartres Bemerkung, wonach der Mensch zur Freiheit verdammt sei. Hier ist das Hauptproblem eben, dass wir gar nicht wissen, welche Eigenschaften Gott besitzt und das liegt freilich daran, dass wir uns auf einer bösartig metaphysischen Ebene bewegen: hier kann man keinen Beweis erwarten, der den Namen auch verdient. Insofern kannst du das Pferd vom Schwanze her aufzäumen und genau diesen Punkt stark machen, dass es einem zuletzt doch freigestellt ist, zu glauben, woran man will. Interessanter (siehe Reaktionen in diesem Thread) und auch von einem pragmatischen Standpunkt angebrachter ist es aber allemal, den "Beweis" am Anfang zu beginnen und diesen letzten, problematischen Punkt dann einfach offen zu lassen, denn so hättest du in jedem Falle wesentlich mehr gezeigt – nicht bewiesen zwar, aber gezeigt.


 [/quote]
Dass wir nicht alle Eigenschaften Gottes kennen, darin stimme ich mit dir vollkommen überein. Dass wir überhaupt keine kennen, sehe ich als Christ natürlich anders (Bibel -> Beschreibung vom Wirken Gottes). Aber da trifft sich wieder das Problem philosophischer Gott <-> christlicher Gott.
Zu „bewiesen“ und „gezeigt“: Ich glaube da treffen sich unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von Beweis. Bei dir sehe ich eher eine Verengung des Begriffs, bei mir eine Erweiterung. Im Grunde genommen trifft es aber dasselbe: Ich spreche hier von „Beweisen/Hinweisen“ auf Gottes Existenz. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass diese „zwingend“ sein würden (das liegt schon in der Natur der „Beweise/Hinweise“). Außerdem würde ich dann wohl kaum hier im PCGames-Forum darüber rumdiskutieren *gg*.
Es kommt eben darauf an, ob man dieses „Beweis/Hinweise“ annimmt oder nicht. Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Dann aber zu sagen, dass es irrational sei, wenn man an Gott glaubt, halte ich für falsch.
Zum letzten Punkt: Da stimme ich dir zu, aber geschehen ist nun mal geschehen.


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

aph am 15.03.2007 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Zweifel, der zum Glauben gehört, ist ganz natürlich. Das sag nicht nur ich so, sondern auch Papst Bendikt XVI. Ich zitiere  noch einmal aus seinem Buch "Einführung in das Christentum", das er noch als Kardinal Ratzinger schrieb:

"Zunächst: Im Gläubigen gibt es die Bedrohung der Ungewissheit, die in Augenblicken der Anfechtung mit einem Mal die Brüchigkeit des Ganzen, das ihm gewöhnlich so selbstverständlich scheint, hart und unversehens in Erscheinung treten lässt."
[...]
So wie also der Gläubige sich fortwährend durch den Unglauben bedroht weiß, ihn als seine beständige Versuchung empfinden muss, so bleibt dem Ungläubigen der Glaube Bedrohung und Versuchung seiner scheinbar ein für allemal geschlossenen Welt. Mit einem Wort – es gibt keine Flucht aus dem Dilemma des Menschseins. Wer der Ungewissheit des Glaubens entfliehen will, wird die Ungewissheit de Unglaubens erfahren müssen, der seinerseits doch nie endgültig gewiss sagen kann, ob nicht doch der Glaube die Wahrheit sei. Erst in der Abweisung wird die Unabweisbarkeit des Glaubens sichtbar.
[…]
Niemand kann dem andern Gott und sein Reich auf den Tisch legen, auch der Glaubenden sich selbst nicht. Aber wie sehr sich auch der Unglaube dadurch gerechtfertigt fühlen mag, es bleibt ihm die Unheimlichkeit des „Vielleicht ist es doch wahr“. Das „Vielleicht“ ist die unentrinnbare Anfechtung, der er sich nicht entziehen kann, in der er in der Abweisung die Unabweisbarkeit des Glaubens erfahren muss. Anders ausgedrückt: Der Glaubende wie der Ungläubige haben, jeder auf seine Weise, am Zweifel _und_ am Glauben Anteil, wenn sie sich nicht vor sich selbst verbergen und vor der Wahrheit ihres Seins. Keiner kann dem Zweifel ganz, keiner dem Glauben ganz entrinnen; für den einen wird der Glaube _gegen_ den Zweifel, für den anderen _durch_ den Zweifel und in der _Form_ des Zweifels anwesend.“


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

aph am 16.03.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 16.03.2007 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch kann ich  
Anhand von DNA-Analysen schätzt man, dass die ersten „Siedler“ vor ca. 10.000 bis 20.000 Jahren, aus dem asiatischen Raum kommend, den amerikanischen Kontinent betreten haben.
Letzteres ist eine Forderung und kann somit gar nicht bewiesen werden.
Die Existenz eines Schriftstücks „beweist“ solange etwas, solange nicht historische Funde etwas anderes belegen können bzw. die Wissenschaft das Geschreibsel mit welchen Methoden auch immer als Fälschung enttarnen kann.
Wenn du behauptest, dass die Existenz eines „historischen Gegenstands“ nicht schon für einen wie auch immer gearteten „Beweis“ (über die Natur von Beweisen habe ich ja schon geschrieben) langt, entziehst du den Geschichtswissenschaften ihren Boden.


----------



## ElNonsk (17. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 17.03.2007 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> http://www.karl-leisner-jugend.de/Gottesbeweise.htm
> 
> Du = Peter?



Maybe… *gg*

Nein im Ernst, ich habe die Website großzügig als Quelle benutzt und wollte sie am Ende der Diskussion als solche angeben (aber du hast mir ja jetzt meine Freude verdorben *ggg*). Das Zitieren am Anfang schien mir nicht angebracht, da dadurch mehr über bestimmte Themen der Quelle diskutiert worden wäre, die mit dem Inhalt dieser Diskussion wenig zu tun hat. In der Tat gibt’s auf der Website auch einige Punkte denen ich nicht zustimme. Das hätte unsere Diskussion noch weiter vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt. Wo ich also mit der Quelle übereinstimme, habe ich Inhalte übernommen, und solches, das mir nicht passte, habe ich modifiziert. Ich wollte eigentlich die meisten Partien ganz umschreiben, aber ich sollte ja unbedingt zum Stichdatum Ende Februar/Anfang März was vorweisen. Um die Diskussion nicht ganz versanden zu lassen (und da ich ja auch keine Facharbeit schreibe *g*) habe ich manche Passagen, denen ich mich anschließen kann, übernommen.

Anbei bemerkt: Wenn ich Peter wäre, glaubst du dann wirklich ich würde mich im I-net zu erkennen geben?


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du behauptest, dass die Existenz eines „historischen Gegenstands“ nicht schon für einen wie auch immer gearteten „Beweis“ (über die Natur von Beweisen habe ich ja schon geschrieben) langt, entziehst du den Geschichtswissenschaften ihren Boden.



Die Bibel ist kein historischer Gegenstand. Wenn du mir die Steintafel von Moses zeigen könntest, könnte man die ja wenigstens untersuchen. Aber von Jesus gibts auch nichts. Bibeln sind Abschriften von Abschriften von Abschriften von einer Sammlung von Schriften von Menschen.

Es gibt absolut keine Veranlassung, denen mehr zu glauben als einem Joseph Smith.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Boesor am 17.03.2007 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Im religionsunterricht wird unter anderem über Gott geredet, jemand der selbst nicht an gott glaubt kann allerdings kaum entsprechende Antworten auf die immer wieder kehrenden Fragen der Heranwachsenden geben ("Warum lässt Gott das zu" etc.), zumindest nicht glaubwürdig.
> Daher möchte ich höchste Zeifel anmelden das du im religionsunterricht "was zu suchen hättest"
> Das magst du nicht ok finden, ist aber nicht nur von der Kirche, sondern auch vom Staat so gewollt.



Dann bin ich erneut der Meinung, dass der Staat das nicht wollen sollte, da es sein Neutralitätsgebot verletzt, wenn er sowas auf Kosten der Steuerzahler zulässt. Ein Ethiklehrer könnte die von dir genannte Frage beantworten. Was er nicht kann - und das finde ich wichtig: Er kann den zweifelnden Schüler nicht in seinem Glauben festigen, wenn der Zweifel an Gott hat. Und know what? Ich finde es absolut skanalös, wenn ein Lehrer das täte. Darüber reden wir hier doch die ganze Zeit. Wenn ein Schüler Zweifel hat, dann sollte er nicht von außen ermutigt werden, weiter an Gott zu glauben. Das ist die Stelle, wo die christliche Missionierung passiert.

Raus damit aus unseren Schulen!


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach dieser Definiton ist "De bello Gallico" von Cäsar ebenso wenig ein historischer Gegenstand wie Platons "Apologie" oder die Berichte von Flavius Josephus über die Zerstörung Jerusalems 70 n.Chr. Alles Werke, die nur in Abschrift vorliegen- und deswegen unhistorisch?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 17.03.2007 00:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Schwierigkeit mit dem Fach Ethik: Von wem bekommt denn ein Ethiklehrer seinen Lehrplan? Der Staat darf meines Erachtens keinen solchen aufstellen, da er seine Neutralität damit verletzen würde! Daher deligiert der Staat doch die moralisch-ethische Erziehung der Bürger u.a. an die Kirche.
Du würdest vermutlich dem zweifelnden Schüler mit der überlegenen Weltanschauung des Atheismus die Augen öffnen wollen, gell?  Weil Dein Hass auf alles Religiöse nicht einzusehen vermag, dass Zweifel durchaus zum Glauben gehört (wie Boesor und ElNonsk schon schrienen), muss das den Religionsunterricht nicht überflüssig machen: Der Relilehrer sollte dann Rat und aus dem Glauben Antworten geben, keine Zwangsmissionierung betreiben!


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle deshalb die Gegenfrage: Kannst du mir jemanden zeigen, der, ohne „indoktriniert“ worden zu sein (um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen), zum Atheisten oder Agnostiker wurde?


Natürlich: Jedes Neugeborene ist erst mal Atheist. Jeder Mensch, der ganz ohne soziale Kontakte aufwuchs, ist Atheist.



> Deshalb habe ich ja so darauf gepocht, dass man sich von den herkömmlichen Vorstellungen eines „Beweises“ trennt. Und wir haben dann auch entsprechend lange darüber diskutiert, oder etwa nicht?


Dir scheint aber entgangen zu sein, dass diese deine Sichtweise in diesem Thread noch immer nicht allgemein akzeptiert ist. Hieran krankt dein "Beweis" nach wie vor. Der Punkt der Wiederholbarkeit ist noch immer nicht entkräftet. Es bleibt ein Rest an Unterschiedlichkeit der beiden Wissenschaftsbereiche.



> 3. Eigentlich hatte ich nur deshalb von den Gottesbeweisen gesprochen, weil TheSinner, der bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist, behauptet hatte, dass es keine gäbe.


War das so? Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Aber ja: Es gibt ja auch keine Gottesbeweise, die die Bezeichnung Beweis verdient hätten. Alles Bisherige hier im Thread hatte entweder logische Fehler oder hatte keine Intersubjektivität.



> Mir aber dann zu unterstellen, dass ich versuchen würde, Mitglieder der PCGames-Community zu „indoktrinieren“ oder ihnen meine Gedanken aufzuzwingen, ist absoluter Blödsinn und grenzt fast an eine absichtliche Verleumdung.


Moment! Das war dann ein Missverständnis. Was meine Enttäuschung und Erbostheit hervorrief, war nur das Niveau deines Textes, der halt genauso gut auch zum Missionieren von Naturvölkern geeignet wäre, nicht aber zum Überzeugen logisch denkender Mitteleuropäer. Ich wollte dir keine missionierende Absicht dahinter unterstellen, aber ich fand's irgendwie bezeichnend, dass nicht mehr dabei heraus kommt, wenn ein Christ versucht Gott zu beweisen.



			
				ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollte mir aph aber nicht glauben, dass eine Theorie v. a. dann akzeptiert wird, wenn sie „schlicht“, „schön“ oder, um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen, „pragmatisch“ ist.


Also wirklich ... schlicht/schön und pragmatisch sind nicht dasselbe.

Es ging um Anwendbarkeit, nicht um Schönheit.



> Da kann ich dir aber als Katholik zum einen ganz einfach dagegenhalten, dass nur die Kirche die Bibel auslegen kann/darf. *gg*
> Zum anderen kann diese Argumentation auch auf jedes andere historische Schriftstück angewendet werden. Dort könnte ja auch jeder „etwas anderes lesen“. Dass dem nicht so ist, dafür sorgt (hoffentlich) die Geschichtswissenschaft. Im Falle der Bibel wäre dies die Theologie.


Wieso sollte das nur die Theologie sein können? Nur weil sich eine Wissenschaftsdisziplin ausschließlich eines Themas annimmt, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere Wissenschaftler das nicht mehr dürfen oder nicht kompetent dafür sind. Das wäre ja, als würde man nur noch jenen erlauben die DNA zu untersuchen, die von der Evolutionstheorie überzeugt sind. Nein nein ... gerade wenn es um Gegentheorien geht, musst du abweichende, nicht christliche Analysen der Bibel zulassen - gerade wenn es dir um ein annähernd wissenschaftliches Herangehen geht.



			
				ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich das umkehren und sagen: Man kann nicht behaupten, dass Logik zum Atheismus und Agnostizismus führt?


Doch: Wenn man sich dem Grundsatz verpflichtet, nur zu glauben, was man sieht.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schwierigkeit mit dem Fach Ethik: Von wem bekommt denn ein Ethiklehrer seinen Lehrplan? Der Staat darf meines Erachtens keinen solchen aufstellen, da er seine Neutralität damit verletzen würde! Daher deligiert der Staat doch die moralisch-ethische Erziehung der Bürger u.a. an die Kirche.
> Du würdest vermutlich dem zweifelnden Schüler mit der überlegenen Weltanschauung des Atheismus die Augen öffnen wollen, gell?  Weil Dein Hass auf alles Religiöse nicht einzusehen vermag, dass Zweifel durchaus zum Glauben gehört (wie Boesor und ElNonsk schon schrienen), muss das den Religionsunterricht nicht überflüssig machen: Der Relilehrer sollte dann Rat und aus dem Glauben Antworten geben, keine Zwangsmissionierung betreiben!


Ich habe keine Hass auf alles Religiöse. (Weiß gar nicht, wieso manche darauf kommen. *g*) Und nein: Ich könnte dem Schüler sehr wohl Rat und Halt geben, ohne das Neutralitätsgebot zu verletzen. Es gibt genug Stoff, den man im Unterricht behandeln könnte, und man könnte den Schülern die Gedankengänge aufzeigen, die zu der ein oder anderen Einstellung führen können. Das würde ausreichen, um sie zu ihren eigenen Überzeugungen kommen zu lassen. Und mehr braucht der Staat nicht erreichen.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dieser Definiton ist "De bello Gallico" von Cäsar ebenso wenig ein historischer Gegenstand wie Platons "Apologie" oder die Berichte von Flavius Josephus über die Zerstörung Jerusalems 70 n.Chr. Alles Werke, die nur in Abschrift vorliegen- und deswegen unhistorisch?



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Klar - es ist in diesen Fällen schwieriger nachzuweisen, dass die darin beschriebenen Ereignisse wirklich stattgefunden haben (wobei es leicht ist, sowas wie die Zerstörung einer Stadt auch mit anderen Quellen oder Funden zu untermauern).

Aber diese Werke berichten ja auch nicht von übernatürlichen Ereignissen, daher ist es kein Wunder, wenn an die Bibel höhere Ansprüche gestellt werden, wenn man sie wissenschaftlich als Zeugnis von historischen Ereignissen anerkennen will. Man darf dabei nicht die Art der bezeugten Ereignisse außer acht lassen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Hass auf alles Religiöse. (Weiß gar nicht, wieso manche darauf kommen. *g*) Und nein: Ich könnte dem Schüler sehr wohl Rat und Halt geben, ohne das Neutralitätsgebot zu verletzen. Es gibt genug Stoff, den man im Unterricht behandeln könnte, und man könnte den Schülern die Gedankengänge aufzeigen, die zu der ein oder anderen Einstellung führen können. Das würde ausreichen, um sie zu ihren eigenen Überzeugungen kommen zu lassen. Und mehr braucht der Staat nicht erreichen.


Sorry, aph, aber gerade Dir werde ich sicher keine weltanschauliche Neutralität zubilligen. Atheismus ist eine Weltanschauung, und ich bin mir sicher, Du würdest, solltest Du Ethik oder Lebenskunde o.ä. unterrichten, ganz sicher in dieser Anschauung auf die (nicht nur zweifelnden) Schüler einwirken. Da ist mir doch ein Relilehrer lieber, er unterricht für seine und im Auftrag seiner Kirche, nicht für seine persönliche Eitelkeit, und ich merke wenigstens, wenn er indoktrinieren will ...


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aph, aber gerade Dir werde ich sicher keine weltanschauliche Neutralität zubilligen. Atheismus ist eine Weltanschauung, und ich bin mir sicher, Du würdest, solltest Du Ethik oder Lebenskunde o.ä. unterrichten, ganz sicher in dieser Anschauung auf die (nicht nur zweifelnden) Schüler einwirken. Da ist mir doch ein Relilehrer lieber, er unterricht für seine und im Auftrag seiner Kirche, nicht für seine persönliche Eitelkeit, und ich merke wenigstens, wenn er indoktrinieren will ...



Das werden wir wohl nicht herausfinden. Ich empfinde Atheismus nicht als Weltanschauung. Ohne Leute, die behaupten es gäbe Gott, wäre ich kein Atheist.

Ich würde die Schülern nicht beeinflussen. Ich finde es schade, dass du mir sowas unterstellst.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie oft denn noch: Die Bibel ist kein Geschichtsbuch und versteht sich auch gar nicht als solches (auch, wenn einzelne Ereignisse archäologisch belegt werden können)! Sie ist -grob gesagt- ein Erfahrungsbericht der Menschen mit Gott und erhebt nicht den Anspruch auf historische Faktizität. Aber in ihrer Darstellung der Personen ist sie wesentlich schonungsloser als jeder andere Hofberichterstatter der damaligen (oder gegenwärtigen) Zeit- warum also glaube ich den Aufzeichungen über Julius Cäsar mehr, als denen über König David?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als was dann?



> Ich würde die Schülern nicht beeinflussen. Ich finde es schade, dass du mir sowas unterstellst.


Deine Äußerungen in dieser (und anderen Debatten zu diesem Thema, die ich verfolgt habe), lassen mich zu diesem Schluss kommen. 
Vielleicht habe ich mich ungenau ausgedrückt: Ein Mensch kann nicht völlig neutral sein, nicht in einer Geisteswissenschaft: Der Mathematiker kann Dir neutral, ohne Gefühlsregung, Rechenregeln beibringen. Aber ein Relilehrer kann nicht emotionslos über Glaubensinhalte dozieren, zumindest dann nicht, wenn er ernstgenommen werden will.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft denn noch: Die Bibel ist kein Geschichtsbuch und versteht sich auch gar nicht als solches (auch, wenn einzelne Ereignisse archäologisch belegt werden können)! Sie ist -grob gesagt- ein Erfahrungsbericht der Menschen mit Gott und erhebt nicht den Anspruch auf historische Faktizität. Aber in ihrer Darstellung der Personen ist sie wesentlich schonungsloser als jeder andere Hofberichterstatter der damaligen (oder gegenwärtigen) Zeit- warum also glaube ich den Aufzeichungen über Julius Cäsar mehr, als denen über König David?


Weil du gläubig bist, nehme ich an. *g*
Naja, hier ging es aber auch gerade darum, ob man die Bibel als historisches Dokument betrachten kann. Du verneinst das, ich auch. ElNonsk aber nicht.



			
				Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.03.2007 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es bräuchte diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht, wenn es nicht Leute gäbe, die an übernatürliche Wesen glauben. Das kommt ja nicht von mir. Ich habe also gar keine Veranlassung, mich als Atheisten zu bezeichnen. Das dient nur der Unterscheidung zum Gläubigen.



			
				Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein Relilehrer kann nicht emotionslos über Glaubensinhalte dozieren, zumindest dann nicht, wenn er ernstgenommen werden will.


Glaubwürdig kann er das meines Erachtens eh nicht. *fg*
Aber Spaß beiseite: Ich habe ja gar nichts dagegen, wenn Relilehrer gläubigen Kindern helfen (naja, im Prinzip sehe ich da eine Beeinflussung). Aber das darf halt nicht in der Schule stattfinden, sondern in der Sonntagsschule in der Kirche. Da gehört das hin.

Es kann und ist nicht die Aufgabe des Staates, Schüler aus Steuermitteln in ihrem Glauben zu festigen.


----------



## TBrain (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bräuchte diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht, wenn es nicht Leute gäbe, die an übernatürliche Wesen glauben. Das kommt ja nicht von mir. Ich habe also gar keine Veranlassung, mich als Atheisten zu bezeichnen. Das dient nur der Unterscheidung zum Gläubigen.



Puh, 
Das Thema hast du ja vorher schon mal angesprochen. Du siehst den Menschen also als von Natur aus Ungläubig, erst die gesellschaftliche Prägung führt den Menschen zu einem Glauben?

Das finde ich nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Gibt es überhaupt eine Kultur, die nicht an eine höhere Instanz glaubt? Gibt es Menschen, die ihre Werte nicht auf ein höheres Prinzip zurückführen?

Das geht für mich alles darauf zurück, dass der Mensch von Natur aus den Glauben an ein höheres Prinzip braucht. Auch wenn sich viele vom Glauben an das was sie Gott nennen distanzieren, suchen sie sich dann doch einen "Ersatzglauben". Sie glauben dann an die Wissenschaft, von der sie glauben sie könnte auf alles eine Antwort geben. Sie glauben an Demokratie, an Sozialismus, an Monarchie oder was auch immer. Sie suchen ein Prinzip auf das sie ihre Werte zurückführen - aber "Glaube" bleibt es im Grunde dennoch.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

TBrain am 17.03.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema hast du ja vorher schon mal angesprochen. Du siehst den Menschen also als von Natur aus Ungläubig, erst die gesellschaftliche Prägung führt den Menschen zu einem Glauben?
> 
> Das finde ich nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Gibt es überhaupt eine Kultur, die nicht an eine höhere Instanz glaubt? Gibt es Menschen, die ihre Werte nicht auf ein höheres Prinzip zurückführen?
> 
> Das geht für mich alles darauf zurück, dass der Mensch von Natur aus den Glauben an ein höheres Prinzip braucht. Auch wenn sich viele vom Glauben an das was sie Gott nennen distanzieren, suchen sie sich dann doch einen "Ersatzglauben". Sie glauben dann an die Wissenschaft, von der sie glauben sie könnte auf alles eine Antwort geben. Sie glauben an Demokratie, an Sozialismus, an Monarchie oder was auch immer. Sie suchen ein Prinzip auf das sie ihre Werte zurückführen - aber "Glaube" bleibt es im Grunde dennoch.



Ich gebe zu, das ist ein interessantes Thema, das man wohl nicht abschließend beurteilen kann. Deinen Gedankengang kann ich jedoch nicht abnicken. Nur weil jede Gesellschaft Religion erfunden hat, heißt das nicht, dass der Mensch das braucht. Wie gesagt: Ein einzelner Mensch scheint Gott nicht zu erfinden. Wie ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher erläuterte, entsteht Religion oder der Glaube an verantwortliche Geister stets in Gesellschaften.

Dahinter stecken jeweils zwischenmenschliche Bedürfnisse:
- Der Schamane will seinen Angehörigen mit Erklärungen helfen in ihrer Verwirrtheit.
- Der Schamane will Ansehen erringen, weil er Dinge erklären kann.
- Der Schamane will kostenlos essen, indem er behauptet, man müsse ihm etwas opfern, um die Götter zu beruhigen.

Was mich betrifft: Ich finde diese Motive absolut ausreichend, um das Entstehen von Religionen in sozialen Umgebungen zu erklären.

Und wie ich schon mal sagte: Der Mensch neigt dazu, einfache, abschließende Erklärungen zu akzeptieren. Das erklärt den Siegeszug dieser Phantasien.

PS: Ich stimme auch nicht deiner These zu, dass man einen Ersatzglauben braucht. Ich habe keinen. Und ich führe meine Werte auch nicht auf ein höheres Prinzip zurück


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Es kann und ist nicht die Aufgabe des Staates, Schüler aus Steuermitteln in ihrem Glauben zu festigen.


Schön, dann möchte ich auch den Reli-Ersatzunterricht verboten wissen, denn Atheismus oder Humanismus oder was auch immer man für eine Weltanschauung (und ich bleibe dabei, auch den Atheismus darunter zu fassen) bzw. Normen und Werte unterrichtet, unterscheidet sich demnach nicht von Religion: Es wird Einfluss auf den Menschen genommen, auch der aufgeklärteste, neutralste, areligiöseste Pädagoge nimmt mit seinem Fach "Lebenskunde" o.ä. Einfluss und lehrt die Kinder u.U. das, was ich, ebenfalls Steuerzahler, vehement ablehne.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dann möchte ich auch den Reli-Ersatzunterricht verboten wissen, denn Atheismus oder Humanismus oder was auch immer man für eine Weltanschauung (und ich bleibe dabei, auch den Atheismus darunter zu fassen) bzw. Normen und Werte unterrichtet, unterscheidet sich demnach nicht von Religion: Es wird Einfluss auf den Menschen genommen, auch der aufgeklärteste, neutralste, areligiöseste Pädagoge nimmt mit seinem Fach "Lebenskunde" o.ä. Einfluss und lehrt die Kinder u.U. das, was ich, ebenfalls Steuerzahler, vehement ablehne.



Du irrst dich, denn es wird keine Anschauung bevorzugt. Es wird über alle gleichberechtigt berichtet, und der gute Pädagoge würde auch keine Beeinflussung vornehmen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, aber das glaube ich nicht! Ich hätte größte Bedenken, einem überzeugten Atheisten mein Kind zur moralisch-ethischen Erziehung anzuvertrauen- und zwar nicht, weil er eventuelle Zweifel an Gott und Religion nähren könnte.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber das glaube ich nicht! Ich hätte größte Bedenken, einem überzeugten Atheisten mein Kind zur moralisch-ethischen Erziehung anzuvertrauen- und zwar nicht, weil er eventuelle Zweifel an Gott und Religion nähren könnte.


Sondern?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil ich erhebliche Zweifel an der Neutralität eines solchen Lehrers hätte. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Gefahr einer Indoktrination von Überzeugungen unter sog. aufgeklärten Atheisten nahezu so hoch wie bei den christlichen Missionaren in den USA (Evangelikale)- der Atheismus als Heilslehre des mündigen Menschen ...
Ich möchte, dass mein Kind in den Religionsunterricht kommt, um Fragen der Moral zu erörtern und entsprechend geschult zu werden, aber auch, um etwas über den Glauben, die Kirche zu erfahren, und zwar einem Lehrer, der ebenfalls daran glaubt (alles andere bringt nichts). Glaube lebt vom Zeugnis anderer, nicht von Theorien und Lehren.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich erhebliche Zweifel an der Neutralität eines solchen Lehrers hätte. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Gefahr einer Indoktrination von Überzeugungen unter sog. aufgeklärten Atheisten nahezu so hoch wie bei den christlichen Missionaren in den USA (Evangelikale)- der Atheismus als Heilslehre des mündigen Menschen


Du willst mir doch hoffentlich nicht weiß machen, dass ein religiöser Lehrer eher in der Lage wäre neutral zu sein? :o



> Ich möchte, dass mein Kind in den Religionsunterricht kommt, um Fragen der Moral zu erörtern und entsprechend geschult zu werden, aber auch, um etwas über den Glauben, die Kirche zu erfahren, und zwar einem Lehrer, der ebenfalls daran glaubt (alles andere bringt nichts). Glaube lebt vom Zeugnis anderer, nicht von Theorien und Lehren.



Für ersten Grund ist ein Ethik-Lehrer 100% in der Lage, für zweiteren schick dein Kind gefälligst in die Kirche.

Eigentlich ganz klar unterscheidbar.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, aber von einem Reli-Lehrer erwarte ich das auch nicht. Von einem Ethik-Lehrer, so wie Du ihn charakterisierst, schon.



> Ich möchte, dass mein Kind in den Religionsunterricht kommt, um Fragen der Moral zu erörtern und entsprechend geschult zu werden, aber auch, um etwas über den Glauben, die Kirche zu erfahren, und zwar einem Lehrer, der ebenfalls daran glaubt (alles andere bringt nichts). Glaube lebt vom Zeugnis anderer, nicht von Theorien und Lehren.





> Für ersten Grund ist ein Ethik-Lehrer 100% in der Lage, für zweiteren schick dein Kind gefälligst in die Kirche.
> 
> Eigentlich ganz klar unterscheidbar.


Ohne Christentum keine Moral in unserer Gesellschaft. So einfach kann das sein. Und somit hat es selbstverständlich einen -auch bevorzugten- Platz in unserer Gesellschaft. 
Ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht, der prägende Faktor für unser Verständnis von Menschenrecht und -würde war und ist das Christentum.

Und jetzt freue ich mich auf die Hasstiraden, die ob meiner Meinung zweifellos auf mich einbrechen werden.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Christentum keine Moral in unserer Gesellschaft. So einfach kann das sein. Und somit hat es selbstverständlich einen -auch bevorzugten- Platz in unserer Gesellschaft.
> Ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht, der prägende Faktor für unser Verständnis von Menschenrecht und -würde war und ist das Christentum.
> 
> Und jetzt freue ich mich auf die Hasstiraden, die ob meiner Meinung zweifellos auf mich einbrechen werden.


Nein, ich habe nur darauf gewartet, dass du diese disqualifizierende Begründung abgibst, damit ich weitere Argumente von dir ignorieren kann.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Statement bekräftigt mich nur in der Auffassung, dass mit Atheisten auf ihrem hohen Ross moralisch-ethisch-menschlicher Überlegenheit nicht zu diskutieren ist. Danke, aph.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Statement bekräftigt mich nur in der Auffassung, dass mit Atheisten auf ihrem hohen Ross moralisch-ethisch-menschlicher Überlegenheit nicht zu diskutieren ist. Danke, aph.



Na hör mal ... du hast mir grad unterstellt, dass ich als Atheist nicht zu moralischen Werten fähig sei. Ich bin nicht so dreist, im Gegenzug religiösen Menschen diese Fähigkeit abzusprechen.

Seltsame Vorstellung von Moral offenbart sich da bei dir.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon mal daran gedacht, dass nicht alles, was ich schreibe, auf Dich gemünzt ist? Versuch doch mal, diese "Lamm-Gottes-Mentalität" abzulegen, ja?


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.03.2007 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die was? *g*

Nun, wenn du behauptest, kein Atheist könne deine Kinder in Werten unterrichten, dann schließt das mich nun mal ein. Wenn du behauptest, ohne christlichen Glauben wäre ein Mensch nicht zu Moral fähig, dann schließt mich das mit ein - und beleidigt mich.

Ist doch logisch, wenn ich mich da ganz persönlich wehre.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (17. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Atheist kann meinen Kindern christliche Werte glaubhaft vermittlen, richtig. Unsere Gesellschaft ist christlich geprägt, ergo sehe ich bei einem Atheisten Defizite in der Wertevermittlung. Allerdings sehe ich die ebenso bei christlichen Fundamentalchristen (z.B. gewisse Politiker aus Bayern oder den USA).


----------



## Meinereiner (17. März 2007)

@ElNonsk



> Die Kontrolle von Störvariablen basiert aber immer auf der Annahme der Wiederholbarkeit wissenschaftlicher Experimente.



Nope, sie basiert auf dem jeweiligen Wissensstand (was kommt als Störvariable in Frage, was nicht), d.h. anderen Theorien. Da diese anderen Theorien in der jeweiligen Fachliteratur bezeugt sind, _könnte_ man von einem historischen Beweis sprechen (siehe weiter unten).



> Die Möglichkeit der Änderung des Versuchaufbaus basiert aber auf der Grundlage der Wiederholbarkeit des Versuchs.



Nope, auch dies basiert auf dem jeweiligen Wissensstand.



> Einfachere Theorien können auch von den Geschichtswissenschaften entwickelt werden (sonst würden man sich doch gerade in dem Bereich nicht so sehr darüber streiten, wieweit z. B. die alten Hochkulturen waren). Überdies können sich die Geschichtswissenschaften auch auf die Psychologie verlassen (es sei denn du sprichst dieser ab, eine Wissenschaft zu sein *g*).



Mir dünkt, du hast mich missverstanden. Ich habe nicht von einfacheren Theorien im Sinne von Alternativtheorien gesprochen, sondern von einfacheren HILFStheorien. Solche Hilfstheorien dienen dazu, kompliziertere Theorien zu stützen.
Angenommen, es wäre wissenschaftlicher Konsens, dass die Welt nach mechanischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten funktioniert und dass es winzig kleine Teilchen gibt (Atome hat man sie genannt). Weiter angenommen, du wolltest eine Theorie zum Verhalten von Atomen formulieren, hättest aber keine Möglichkeit, Atome zu beobachten. Was tust du? – Nun, du „weißt“, dass die Welt nach mechanischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten funktioniert, demnach ist die Hypothese plausibel, dass sich Atome ähnlich wie Billardkugeln verhalten, nur in viel kleinerem Maßstab. Demnach führst du deine Experimente anstatt mit Atomen mit Billardkugeln durch und schließt aus deinen Ergebnissen, dass Ähnliches auch auf Atome zutrifft und schon hast du eine Theorie zum Verhalten von Atomen. – So etwas meine ich mit Aufstellung und Prüfung von Hilfstheorien.

In den Geschichtswissenschaften kann man keine Hilfstheorien in DIESEM Sinne formulieren (man kann freilich noch immer auf Konsistenz mit anderen etablierten Theorien achten, aber das geht in den Naturwissenschaften auch), denn was wäre etwa eine Hilfstheorie für die Theorie, dass Aristoteles die _Analytica Priora_ nicht geschrieben hat.



> Welche Möglichkeiten der Theoriebewährung meinst du damit (die Wiederholbarkeit ist ja äußerst wackelig)?



Inwiefern ist Wiederholbarkeit äußerst wackelig? Einfache bzw. kostengünstige Experimente kann man so oft wiederholen, wie man lustig ist; nur bei den teuren geht das nicht. Aber gut, gehen wir hypothetisch davon aus, dass Experimente prinzipiell nur ein einziges mal geführt werden: Was sind dann die Vorteile des Experiments?

(a) Wie bereits geschrieben, kann man gezielt überprüfen, wie ein System auf ganz bestimmte Stimuli reagiert und so z.B. zwischen konkurrierenden Theorien entscheiden. Auch kann man so die empirische Adäquatheit von Theorien leicht überprüfen, indem man mittelst der zu prüfenden Theorie eine Prognose zum Ausgang des Experiments macht und schaut, ob sie stimmt.

(b) Man kann, wie ebenfalls schon geschrieben, Störvariablen in gewissem Grade kontrollieren.

(c) Man kann die Echtheit der Ergebnisse einfach nachweisen (was bei historischen Quellen nicht so leicht ist). Bei einem Experiment sind ja nicht nur ein, zwei Wissenschaftler anwesend, die dann ihre Ergebnisse protokollieren, einen Aufsatz verfassen und publizieren und dann darauf hoffen, dass ihnen die wissenschaftliche Welt glaubt, was sie da schreiben (wäre dem so, könnte ich die Parallelisierung mit den Geschichtswissenschaften verstehen). Bei Experimenten, die bahnbrechende Ergebnisse versprechen (und das sind i.d.R. die teuren, die man nur ein einziges mal durchführt), sind unzählige Leute aus den verschiedensten Gebieten und freilich auch die Medien anwesend, die alle bezeugen können, was da vor sich ging. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Fan von Verschwörungstheorien ist, sind so viele Stimmen, sofern sie alle dasselbe aussagen, ein starkes Argument für die Echtheit der Ergebnisse.

All das sind Möglichkeiten der Theoriebewährung, die den Geschichtswissenschaften nicht zugänglich sind. Das liegt freilich auch daran, dass Geschichtswissenschaften rekonstruktiv sind (sie rekonstruieren die Vergangenheit; hier geht es um wahr und falsch), Naturwissenschaften hingegen pragmatisch-konstruktiv (sie konstruieren Modelle zur Beschreibung von Beziehungen in der Welt; ob die Modelle nun – im Sinne der Übereinstimmung mit der Wirklichkeit – wahr sind oder nicht, interessiert nicht, Hauptsache, man kann mit ihnen arbeiten).

All diese Punkte sind zudem Argumente, die dagegen sprechen, dass naturwissenschaftliche „Beweise“ zu historischen werden, wenn man dem Experiment den Vorteil der Wiederholbarkeit nimmt. Die genannten Punkte (a) bis (c) sind u.a. Vorteile des Experiments, die nicht auf Wiederholbarkeit setzen und auch die eben genannte Verschiedenheit der Ansprüche von den Geschichtswissenschaften, wahre Theorien aufzustellen, im Gegensatz zu denjenigen der Naturwissenschaften, anwendbare Theorien zu formulieren, verweisen darauf, dass zwischen beiden Wissenschaftszweigen eine weitaus größere Lücke klafft, als du es darstellst.
Anbei bemerkt gilt alles bis hierher Geschriebene lediglich unter dem Eingeständnis an deine Argumentation, nur einmalige Experimente zu betrachten. Wenn man die Tatsache mit ins Spiel bringt, dass freilich eine ganze Menge Experimente immer und immer wieder durchgeführt werden, verlieren deine ganzen Argumente, die darauf rekurrieren, dass Wiederholbarkeit nicht gegeben ist, ihre Wirkung. (Der Verweis auf die Experimente, die tatsächlich nur einmal durchgeführt wurden, würde dann vermutlich auch nicht mehr viel retten.)



> Wenn ich mir aber deine Forderung zu Herzen nehme, verfälsche ich das Ergebnis eines Statistik, weil ich eine bestimmtes Ergebnis erzielen will (und darum geht es ja, wenn wir von „Norm“ sprechen).
> Angenommen ich untersuche die Färbung von Schwanfedern. Als Ausgangspunkt nehme ich eine Herde von 100 Tieren. 90 Schwäne haben weiße Schwanzfedern, 10 Schwäne haben schwarze Federn. Nun mache ich eine Stichprobe mit 10 Testschwänen. Deinem Vorschlag nach müsste ich die 10 Tiere mit schwarzen Federn heraussuchen, um dann postwendend zu erklären, dass die Schwanzfedern von Schwänen in der Regel schwarz sind (in diesem Fall sogar zu 100. In Wirklichkeit besitzen aber nur 10% der Schwäne schwarze Federn, während die übrigen weiß sind. Ich habe also das Ergebnis der Statistik verfälscht, weil ich auf ein bestimmtes Ergebnis „hingearbeitet“ habe.
> Diese Fälle entsprechen also nicht der Norm.



Naaa, du machst ja hier genau das, was ich dir die ganze Zeit als Fehler vorwerfe: Du betrachtest eine Versuchsgruppe (die Gesamtheit der Menschen bzw. eine Menge von Schwänen) und untersuchst sie daraufhin auf das Vorhandensein eines Merkmals (emotionale Regung bei Theoriewiderlegung bzw. schwarze Schwanzfeder). Das Ergebnis ist freilich, dass die überwiegende Menge der Probanden diese Merkmal nicht besitzt und man somit schließen kann, dass der Normalfall dem Nichtvorhandensein dieses Merkmals entspricht. Für diese Versuchsanordnung gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Aber worauf will ich denn mit meiner Bemerkung hinaus, dass du diejenigen Fälle betrachten solltest, bei denen die Leute etwas mit der Theorie zu tun haben, die widerlegt wird? Dass wir die Statistik biegen sollten? Gewiss nicht. Ich will darauf hinaus, dass du die Ausprägung eines weiteren Merkmals betrachten solltest: nämlich die Relation, in der jemand zu einer bestimmten Theorie steht. Das würde dann folgendermaßen aussehen können:

Wir haben die Probanden M1 bis M10, H1 bis H10 und D1 bis D180.

M1 bis M10 sind Mathematiker, H1 bis H10 Historiker und D1 bis D180 sind keine Wissenschaftler.

Jetzt wird eine mathematische Theorie widerlegt. In der Folge sind M1 bis M8 emotional betroffen, den anderen ist es egal.

Was sagt nun deine Statistik dazu? Sie sagt, dass von 200 Fällen gerade einmal 8 betroffen sind von der Widerlegung der mathematischen Theorie. Wir können daraus schließen, dass dem Normalfall Nichtbetroffenheit entspricht.

Was aber sagt meine Statistik? Sie sagt zuerst einmal, dass wir nur die Mathematiker untersuchen dürfen, da alle anderen mit Mathematik sowieso nix am Hut haben („So? Gödel hat die Unvollständigkeit der Mathematik bewiesen? Hmm, kommste mit an Strand?“). D.h. wir erhalten 8 Fälle von 10, in denen die Leute betroffen sind. Aus diesem Ergebnis kann man folgern, dass dem Normalfall Betroffenheit entspricht (ok, 10 Leute sind ein bisserl wenig für solche Schlussfolgerungen, aber ich wollte die Zahlen nicht zu groß machen...ich bin mir aber aufgrund all dessen, was ich so gelesen habe und was man sich intuitiv zusammenreimen kann, ziemlich sicher, dass ein Realversuch ähnliche Ergebnisse liefern wird, wie mein kleines Beispiel hier).

Bleibt noch die Frage, welche Versuchsanordnung wir denn benutzen sollten? Mir dünkt freilich meine Versuchsanordnung die bessere zu sein, denn deine hat etwas von der merkwürdigen Praxis, Leute nach ihrer Meinung zu etwas zu fragen, zu dem sie keine Meinung haben.



> Weiters müsste (wie bereits zuvor schrieb) untersucht werden, ob ihre emotionalen Reaktionen wirklich mit den Forschungsergebnissen zu tun haben, oder ob es nicht andere Gründe dafür gibt (Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, usw.).



Dieser Einwand ist mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu ad hoc, um auf ihn einzugehen. Lass uns doch bei Argumenten bleiben, die plausibel scheinen. Wenn das dann nichts hilft, können wir immer noch mit sowas anfangen. Nur soviel dazu: Stelle dir vor, du bastelst drei Jahre lang an irgendetwas herum (irgendetwas, was dir halt Spaß macht). Dann kommt eines Tages der böse Meinereiner vorbei und macht dein Werk in zwei Minuten kaputt, um dir zu zeigen, was mit dir passiert. Wenn du da emotional regungslos bleibst, würde ich wahrscheinlich schreiend davonrennen und „Psycho“ kreischen...oder dich für einen Roboter halten...oder es waren doch die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe 



> Der pragmatische Standpunkt, den du nennst, geht aber davon aus, dass die Bibel naturwissenschaftliche Aussagen treffen will. Dem ist aber nicht so. Vielmehr soll das Leben Jesu und das Wirken Gottes dargestellt werden. Insofern kommt die Bibel als historischer Beweis weiterhin in Frage.



Auch in Kontexten der Geschichtswissenschaften ist die Bibel wohl eher als Steinbruch denn als eigenständige Theorie etabliert.


----------



## Meinereiner (17. März 2007)

> Zu „bewiesen“ und „gezeigt“: Ich glaube da treffen sich unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von Beweis. Bei dir sehe ich eher eine Verengung des Begriffs, bei mir eine Erweiterung. Im Grunde genommen trifft es aber dasselbe: Ich spreche hier von „Beweisen/Hinweisen“ auf Gottes Existenz.



Tja, wozu gibt es denn diese beiden verschiedenen Begriff^^. Im Ernst: Beweise gehören in die Mathematik und Logik (da kann man sie auch nicht nicht akzeptieren, ohne sich zum Affen zu machen), Geschichts- und Naturwissenschaften liefern Hinweise: dementsprechend sollte man auch die Begriffe verwenden (jedesmal in Klammern dahinter zu schreiben, dass es ja eigentlich genau so gemeint ist, ist doch viel zu umständlich  ).



> Es kommt eben darauf an, ob man dieses „Beweis/Hinweise“ annimmt oder nicht. Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Dann aber zu sagen, dass es irrational sei, wenn man an Gott glaubt, halte ich für falsch.



Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## aph (17. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 17.03.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es kommt eben darauf an, ob man dieses „Beweis/Hinweise“ annimmt oder nicht. Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Dann aber zu sagen, dass es irrational sei, wenn man an Gott glaubt, halte ich für falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz meine Meinung.


Hey ... irrational hab ich nie behauptet. 

Rational kann man nicht behaupten, Gott KÖNNE es nicht geben, da sich dies nicht nachweisen lässt. Die Existenz Gottes ist also nach wie vor eine Möglichkeit.

Was ich meinte ist, dass es halt nicht besonders naheliegend ist, an ihn zu glauben, weil - wissenschaftliche gesehen - nichts für ihn spricht. Für wen Rationalität bedeutet, jene Theorien zu glauben, die sich am ehesten mit der von ihm beobachteten Realität decken, der hat keinen Grund, von Gott auszugehen.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde schon von Doc Holiday beanwortet.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

Hier geht's weiter: 


> > Da kann ich dir aber als Katholik zum einen ganz einfach dagegenhalten, dass nur die Kirche die Bibel auslegen kann/darf. *gg*
> > Zum anderen kann diese Argumentation auch auf jedes andere historische Schriftstück angewendet werden. Dort könnte ja auch jeder „etwas anderes lesen“. Dass dem nicht so ist, dafür sorgt (hoffentlich) die Geschichtswissenschaft. Im Falle der Bibel wäre dies die Theologie.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte das nur die Theologie sein können? Nur weil sich eine Wissenschaftsdisziplin ausschließlich eines Themas annimmt, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere Wissenschaftler das nicht mehr dürfen oder nicht kompetent dafür sind. Das wäre ja, als würde man nur noch jenen erlauben die DNA zu untersuchen, die von der Evolutionstheorie überzeugt sind. Nein nein ... gerade wenn es um Gegentheorien geht, musst du abweichende, nicht christliche Analysen der Bibel zulassen - gerade wenn es dir um ein annähernd wissenschaftliches Herangehen geht.


1. Die Theologie (oder einzelne Vertreter ihrerseits) hat schon sehr viel auf den ersten Blick (und manchmal auch auf den zweiten Blick) „Unchristliches“ produziert (da wird mir Doc Holiday sicher Recht geben). Stichwort: Die „größten“ Religionskritiker waren meist Theologen.
Irgendwie lese ich da aus den Zeilen heraus, dass die Theologie einen bestimmten Zweck verfolgt. Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
2. Ich lasse ja auch andere Wissenschaftsdisziplinen zu (habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?). Nur verstehe ich zum einen nicht, wo hier nun das Problem liegt (es sei denn du fast die Bibel als naturwissenschaftliches Buch auf) und weiß zum anderen auch nicht, welche Wissenschaftsdisziplinen du meinst, da die Theologie zum Teil auch naturwissenschaftliche Methoden benutzt (z. B.: inwieweit ist es möglich, dass sich ein „Meer teilt“).



			
				ElNonsk am 17.03.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich das umkehren und sagen: Man kann nicht behaupten, dass Logik zum Atheismus und Agnostizismus führt?


Doch: Wenn man sich dem Grundsatz verpflichtet, nur zu glauben, was man sieht. [/quote]
1. Dann darfst du weder die Quanten- noch die Einstein’sche Relativitätstheorie annehmen. Ja, nicht einmal das Atommodell, das man ja auch nicht sichtbar machen kann.
2. Wärst du eigentlich sozial nicht „überlebensfähig“ (mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein), da du ja, deiner „Logik“ folgend, keinem Menschen trauen darfst. Wenn du es doch tust, handelst du inkonsequent, bzw. deiner Logik nach „unvernünftig“.
3. Betrachtest du sämtliche Geisteswissenschaften als unwissenschaftlich.
4. Würdest du allem, das man (derzeit) nicht naturwissenschaftlich erklären kann, einen besonderen Stellenwert zuräumen, du wärst also für „Wunder“ sehr empfänglich. Ich könnte auch dahingehend argumentieren, aber das widerstrebt mir eigentlich, da dabei zu viele Variablen zu berücksichtigen sind. Aber wenn du willst?
5. Entziehst du den Naturwissenschaften selbst ihren Boden („Der Empirismus kann sich nicht selbst begründen!“).


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Formal gesehen, ist es auch ein "historisches Dokument". Wenn dir der Begriff "historisch" nicht passt, kannst du auch "geistesgeschichtlich" oder sonst etwas in die Richtung Gehendes einfügen, es bleibt, wie Doch Holiday schon sagte, ein "Erfahrungsbericht".
(womit wir wieder dabei wären, dass ein Zeuge nicht seine Glaubwürdigkeit beweisen muss, was er auch nicht kann, sondern der "Ankläger" seine Unglaubwürdigkeit).


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.03.2007 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es bräuchte diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht, wenn es nicht Leute gäbe, die an übernatürliche Wesen glauben. Das kommt ja nicht von mir. Ich habe also gar keine Veranlassung, mich als Atheisten zu bezeichnen. Das dient nur der Unterscheidung zum Gläubigen.[/quote]
Doch es ist eine Weltanschauung. Ich zitiere mal ganz unwissenschaftlich die Definition davon aus der Wikipedia:

_"Unter einer Weltanschauung versteht man heute vornehmlich die auf Wissen, Erfahrung und Empfinden basierende Gesamtheit persönlicher Wertungen, Vorstellungen und Sichtweisen, die die Deutung der Welt, die Rolle des Einzelnen in ihr und die Sicht auf die Gesellschaft betreffen. Werden diese Überzeugungen reflektiert und systematisiert und fügen sich so zu einem zusammenhängenden Ganzen, dann kann von einer geschlossenen Weltanschauung gesprochen werden. Solche Systeme können auch von einer Gruppe, einer Gesellschaft und selbst von einem Kulturkreis als ganzes geteilt werden."_

Du gehst davon aus, dass alle "Gläubigen" im Unrecht sind (es also z. B. keinen Gott gibt) und du, bzw. der Atheismus Recht haben. Deshalb lässt du die Bezeichnung Weltanschauung nicht gelten. Da machst du aber einen Kreisschluss.
Ebenso könnte ich ja auch sagen, dass ich keiner Weltanschauung anhängen würden, wenn alle von Gott und dem Christentum überzeugt wären.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 17.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du diese Werte auch ohne irgendwelche Dogmen/Axiome rechtfertigen?


----------



## kay2 (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.03.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



womit wir wieder schön beim ethik unterricht wären, den ich im letzten jahr genießen durfte.
Es GIBT andere erklärungen für moral und werte als das Christentum.
Angefangen bei Aristoteles über Hobbes, Darwin, Freud zu Kant etc.
Natürlich gehen auch die Theorien von diesen Leuten von gewissen dingen aus, Evolution ( der moral), Vernunft, Sozialisation etc. Diese sind teilweise empirisch , teilweise idealistisch und bereits hier kann der mündige Schüler sich schon über seiner Meinung zu der einen oder anderen Lehre machen.
Diese Lehren werden weitestgehend gleichberechtigt und neutral vorgestellt, der schüler soll die gedankengänge nachvollziehen und dann (z.B. in den Klausuren) mit seiner eigenen Meinung vergleichen. DAbei ist auch eine religiös motivierte Argumentation ausdrücklich zugelassen. Die meinung muss nur ethisch begründet werden. In der Unterstufe werden auch in Ethik die verschiedenen Religionen vorgestellt und auch da wieder größtenteils neutral.
Da würde ich aph also zustimmen, der ethik unterricht ist vollkommen ausreichend zur moralischen Bildung von Schülern, er hat mich wesentlich öfter zum nachdenken gebracht als all die RU-jahre vorher. Ein Unterricht nur über christiche Religion, werte, moral geschichte der auf missionarische weise versucht, zu bilden, hat in der schule nicht viel verloren. 
Warum soll man in einem säkulären land in der schule lernen, ein guter christ zu sein?
Eher Kirche --> Konfirmandenunterricht etc.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 17.03.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worauf willst du hinaus? 
Ich glaube es steht ausser Frage, das niemand mehr eine Kirche mit einem Pfarrer und eine alte Schriftensammlung braucht, um Werte zu erfahren, oder? In früheren Zeiten mag das anders gewesen sein, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. 

Sicherlich sind es gute Werte die die Bibel vertritt, aber da hängt leider eine ganze Ideologie mit hinten dran die, wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, zu nichts anderem gut ist als Menschen voneinander abzugrenzen, Massen aufzuwiegeln usw., denn was Anderes ist nicht geschehen als die Kirche als Institution noch über die nötige politische Macht verfügt hat.

@ Logisches Denken, Beweisbarkeit usw.: Natürlich kann man nicht beweisen, das es Gott nicht gibt. Aber für jemanden ,der logisch zu denken pflegt, gibt es keine Veranlassung an etwas zu glauben, mit dem einzigen Argument "Man kann das Gegenteil nicht beweisen". Warum glauben Menschen denn an Gott? Die meisten glauben an Gott, weil man es ihnen gesagt hat als sie klein waren, nicht weil sie durch irgendwelchen Überlegungen dazu gekommen sind. Die meisten Gläubigen, die dann mit Gott usw. aufgewachsen sind reden sich ein sie wären, natürlich aus einem absolut unbeeinflussten Denkprozess heraus gläubig. 

Und zu Atommodellen usw., das man daran nicht glauben dürfte wenn man 100 % logisch denkt...immerhin gibt es INDIZIEN die darauf hinweisen, bzw. man kann ausschließen, wie es vermutlich nicht ist und so eine glaubwürdige Theorie aufstellen, warum denn das so sein könnte (sehr relativ alles  ). Aber der Glaube an Gott hat nichteinmal das.

Fazit: Es sit mehr als gut das die Kirche / der Glaube nurnoch eine untergeordnete Rolle hat in diesem Land. Meine Meinung.

Gruß,
Lizard


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

kay2 am 18.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Unterricht nur über christiche Religion, werte, moral geschichte der auf missionarische weise versucht, zu bilden, hat in der schule nicht viel verloren.




Deshalb ist der Ru ja auch nicht missionarisch


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Logisches Denken, Beweisbarkeit usw.: Natürlich kann man nicht beweisen, das es Gott nicht gibt. Aber für jemanden ,der logisch zu denken pflegt, gibt es keine Veranlassung an etwas zu glauben, mit dem einzigen Argument "Man kann das Gegenteil nicht beweisen". Warum glauben Menschen denn an Gott? Die meisten glauben an Gott, weil man es ihnen gesagt hat als sie klein waren, nicht weil sie durch irgendwelchen Überlegungen dazu gekommen sind. Die meisten Gläubigen, die dann mit Gott usw. aufgewachsen sind reden sich ein sie wären, natürlich aus einem absolut unbeeinflussten Denkprozess heraus gläubig.
> 
> Und zu Atommodellen usw., das man daran nicht glauben dürfte wenn man 100 % logisch denkt...immerhin gibt es INDIZIEN die darauf hinweisen, bzw. man kann ausschließen, wie es vermutlich nicht ist und so eine glaubwürdige Theorie aufstellen, warum denn das so sein könnte (sehr relativ alles  ). Aber der Glaube an Gott hat nichteinmal das.
> 
> ...




Du denkst einfach zu naturwissenschaftlich und das kann man beim Thema Gott nunmal nicht.
Aber jedem das seine


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst einfach zu naturwissenschaftlich und das kann man beim Thema Gott nunmal nicht.
> Aber jedem das seine



Ich hatte so bissl auf Gegenargumente gehofft, nicht auf die Feststellung, meine gesamte Grundeinstellung würde eine Diskussion ausschließen. Das ist nämlich meist eines der letzten Argumente in dieser Art von Diskussion.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

aph am 17.03.2007 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich meinte ist, dass es halt nicht besonders naheliegend ist, an ihn zu glauben, weil - wissenschaftliche gesehen - nichts für ihn spricht. Für wen Rationalität bedeutet, jene Theorien zu glauben, die sich am ehesten mit der von ihm beobachteten Realität decken, der hat keinen Grund, von Gott auszugehen.



Besser hätte man es kaum ausdrücken können   
Ansonsten könnte man auch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, da man nichteinmal ihn wissenschaftlich ausschließen kann. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, das es ihn gibt, aber ausschließen kann man es nicht ^^.


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> (womit wir wieder dabei wären, dass ein Zeuge nicht seine Glaubwürdigkeit beweisen muss, was er auch nicht kann, sondern der "Ankläger" seine Unglaubwürdigkeit).


Kommt drauf an, was der Zeuge behauptet (in dem Fall Märchen). Außerdem: Ich klage nicht an, du klagst etwas ein. Nämlich mein Einsehen, dass es logisch wäre die Bibel als bezeugt anzuerkennen.



			
				ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gehst davon aus, dass alle "Gläubigen" im Unrecht sind (es also z. B. keinen Gott gibt) und du, bzw. der Atheismus Recht haben.



Stimmt schon mal nicht. Es würde mich überhaupt nicht interessieren, was Gläubige denken oder ob sie im Recht sind, wenn sie mich nicht ständig mit solchen Behauptungen belästigen würden wie zB das meine Werte christlich seien. Oder dass es einen Beweis für Gott gäbe. Ohne diese Impulse, die mich persönlich (be-)treffen, würde ich mich mit dem Thema überhaupt nicht befassen.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ihr im Unrecht seid, weil es für mich einfach keine Relevanz hat. Ich weiß doch, dass ich euch nicht widerlegen kann (weil ich keine Nicht-Existenz beweisen kann). Aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob es nicht vielleicht doch ein Spaghetti-Monster gibt.

Aber who cares? Es hat einfach keine Relevanz. Ihr könnt euch gern ausspinnen, was ihr wollt. 



			
				ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du diese Werte auch ohne irgendwelche Dogmen/Axiome rechtfertigen?


So gesehen gibt es Axiome, die meine Werte rechtfertigen. Zum einen die gemeine Logik, zum anderen mein persönlicher Egoismus, und zum dritten der Wunsch zur Weiterexistenz der Menschheit (wobei ich dabei nicht gleichgültig bin, in welcher Form).
Religion und Gott sind dafür absolut überflüssig, stören aber auch kaum.


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

kay2 am 18.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> womit wir wieder schön beim ethik unterricht wären, den ich im letzten jahr genießen durfte.
> Es GIBT andere erklärungen für moral und werte als das Christentum.
> Angefangen bei Aristoteles über Hobbes, Darwin, Freud zu Kant etc.
> Natürlich gehen auch die Theorien von diesen Leuten von gewissen dingen aus, Evolution ( der moral), Vernunft, Sozialisation etc. Diese sind teilweise empirisch , teilweise idealistisch und bereits hier kann der mündige Schüler sich schon über seiner Meinung zu der einen oder anderen Lehre machen.
> ...



Danke ... da ich selbst mit beiden Unterrichstformen keine Erfahrung habe, freue ich mich, mich mit Hilfe deiner Beschreibung bestätigt zu sehen. Genau so muss Ethik-Unterricht aussehen.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.03.2007 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich dir jetzt n paar Gottesbeweise aufschreiben?
Ich glaube kaum das das was bringt.
Natürlich kann man naturwissenschaftlich Gott nicht beweisen, wie auch?
Aber wenn wir jetzt anfangen über Rahner usw zu diskutieren wird es etwas heftig.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 17.03.2007 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja gerade das, was ich bereits vorher geschrieben habe (nur ohne das feine „könnte“ *g*). Deshalb bin ich bei dieser Antwort von einer tatsächlichen Kontrolle der Störvariablen ausgegangen, die nur dann gegeben ist, wenn man neu entdeckte „Störungen“ wiederum in ein Experiment einbeziehen kann. Das geht aber nur dank der Wiederholbarkeit.




> > Die Möglichkeit der Änderung des Versuchaufbaus basiert aber auf der Grundlage der Wiederholbarkeit des Versuchs.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, auch dies basiert auf dem jeweiligen Wissensstand.


Wenn ich einen Versuchsaufbau ändere, muss ich doch auch ein Experiment mindestens ein zweites Mal durchführen. Allein von der Änderung des Aufbaus kann ich doch noch nicht auf die Ergebnisse schließen. Insofern braucht es auch hier die Wiederholbarkeit.



> > Einfachere Theorien können auch von den Geschichtswissenschaften entwickelt werden (sonst würden man sich doch gerade in dem Bereich nicht so sehr darüber streiten, wieweit z. B. die alten Hochkulturen waren). Überdies können sich die Geschichtswissenschaften auch auf die Psychologie verlassen (es sei denn du sprichst dieser ab, eine Wissenschaft zu sein *g*).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mögliche „Hilfstheorien“, die mir spontan einfallen:
-	Aristoteles lebte nicht mehr zu der Zeit, als das Werk erschien.
-	Aus dem Schriftbild des Werks ergibt sich im Vergleich mit anderen Werken, dass nicht Aristoteles der Verfasser des Werks war.
-	Der Inhalt des Werks ist den in anderen Werken vertretenen Positionen vollkommen entgegengesetzt (möglicherweise sogar im Wortlaut).
-	Wir wissen aus anderer Quelle mit Bestimmtheit, dass Aristoteles zu der Zeit, als das Werk geschrieben wurde, schwerkrank war (meinetwegen besoffen *gg*) und deshalb die Analytica Priora nicht schreiben konnte.
Oder habe ich dich immer noch nicht verstanden?




> > Welche Möglichkeiten der Theoriebewährung meinst du damit (die Wiederholbarkeit ist ja äußerst wackelig)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, zwischen (a) und (b) sehe ich nicht so den Unterschied, deshalb nehmen ich sie zusammen (bitte Korrektur wenn nötig).
Damit ich Störvariablen kontrollieren kann, brauche ich mehr als nur einen einzigen Moment der Kontrolle, der aber nur dann gegeben ist, wenn ich das Experiment wiederholen kann. Ansonsten würde ich ja auf den „Zufall“ vertrauen, dass in diesem einen Moment alle Störvariablen bekannt sind.



> (c) Man kann die Echtheit der Ergebnisse einfach nachweisen (was bei historischen Quellen nicht so leicht ist). Bei einem Experiment sind ja nicht nur ein, zwei Wissenschaftler anwesend, die dann ihre Ergebnisse protokollieren, einen Aufsatz verfassen und publizieren und dann darauf hoffen, dass ihnen die wissenschaftliche Welt glaubt, was sie da schreiben (wäre dem so, könnte ich die Parallelisierung mit den Geschichtswissenschaften verstehen). Bei Experimenten, die bahnbrechende Ergebnisse versprechen (und das sind i.d.R. die teuren, die man nur ein einziges mal durchführt), sind unzählige Leute aus den verschiedensten Gebieten und freilich auch die Medien anwesend, die alle bezeugen können, was da vor sich ging. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Fan von Verschwörungstheorien ist, sind so viele Stimmen, sofern sie alle dasselbe aussagen, ein starkes Argument für die Echtheit der Ergebnisse.


Bevor ich zu meiner Antwort komme, möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht mit diesem „Echtheitsnachweis“ angefangen habe *g*
Wenn (c) einen Echtheitsnachweis darstellt, so müsste eigentlich das Christentum mit seinen mehr als 2 Mrd. „Anhängern“ und über 2000-jährigen Geschichte einen gewaltigen Echtheitsnachweis darstellen (es sei denn, um es mit deinen Worten auszudrücken, dass man „Fan von Verschwörungstheorien“ ist). Stimmt das?



> Anbei bemerkt gilt alles bis hierher Geschriebene lediglich unter dem Eingeständnis an deine Argumentation, nur einmalige Experimente zu betrachten. Wenn man die Tatsache mit ins Spiel bringt, dass freilich eine ganze Menge Experimente immer und immer wieder durchgeführt werden, verlieren deine ganzen Argumente, die darauf rekurrieren, dass Wiederholbarkeit nicht gegeben ist, ihre Wirkung. (Der Verweis auf die Experimente, die tatsächlich nur einmal durchgeführt wurden, würde dann vermutlich auch nicht mehr viel retten.)


Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Aber auch alles bisher Geschriebene meinerseits gilt unter dem Eingeständnis, dass _überhaupt_ Experimente gemacht werden! In der Tat ist es aber so, dass gerade die moderne Quantenphysik keinerlei Möglichkeit eines Experiments besitzt (sowohl aus finanziellen wie auch aus technischen Gründen). Viele naturwissenschaftliche Theorien sind also nicht einmal experimentell erwiesen. Umso mehr würde ihre „Hinweiskraft“ schwinden.



> > Wenn ich mir aber deine Forderung zu Herzen nehme, verfälsche ich das Ergebnis eines Statistik, weil ich eine bestimmtes Ergebnis erzielen will (und darum geht es ja, wenn wir von „Norm“ sprechen).
> > Angenommen ich untersuche die Färbung von Schwanfedern. Als Ausgangspunkt nehme ich eine Herde von 100 Tieren. 90 Schwäne haben weiße Schwanzfedern, 10 Schwäne haben schwarze Federn. Nun mache ich eine Stichprobe mit 10 Testschwänen. Deinem Vorschlag nach müsste ich die 10 Tiere mit schwarzen Federn heraussuchen, um dann postwendend zu erklären, dass die Schwanzfedern von Schwänen in der Regel schwarz sind (in diesem Fall sogar zu 100. In Wirklichkeit besitzen aber nur 10% der Schwäne schwarze Federn, während die übrigen weiß sind. Ich habe also das Ergebnis der Statistik verfälscht, weil ich auf ein bestimmtes Ergebnis „hingearbeitet“ habe.
> > Diese Fälle entsprechen also nicht der Norm.
> 
> ...


Du hattest aber geschrieben (ich zitiere):
„Hier solltest du nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern.“
Siehe: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=115
Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich vom „Normalerweise“ spreche. Du sprichst jetzt aber von Relation. Ich bin verwirrt!?!



> Das würde dann folgendermaßen aussehen können:
> 
> Wir haben die Probanden M1 bis M10, H1 bis H10 und D1 bis D180.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke ... da ich selbst mit beiden Unterrichstformen keine Erfahrung habe, freue ich mich, mich mit Hilfe deiner Beschreibung bestätigt zu sehen. Genau so muss Ethik-Unterricht aussehen.



Du kennst weder den RU noch den Ethik Unterricht?


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

Hier geht's weiter



> Das würde dann folgendermaßen aussehen können:
> 
> Wir haben die Probanden M1 bis M10, H1 bis H10 und D1 bis D180.
> 
> ...


Dann stellt sich wiederum die Frage, wieso die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ zum Thema hat.



> > Weiters müsste (wie bereits zuvor schrieb) untersucht werden, ob ihre emotionalen Reaktionen wirklich mit den Forschungsergebnissen zu tun haben, oder ob es nicht andere Gründe dafür gibt (Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, usw.).
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Einwand ist mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu ad hoc, um auf ihn einzugehen. Lass uns doch bei Argumenten bleiben, die plausibel scheinen. Wenn das dann nichts hilft, können wir immer noch mit sowas anfangen. Nur soviel dazu: Stelle dir vor, du bastelst drei Jahre lang an irgendetwas herum (irgendetwas, was dir halt Spaß macht). Dann kommt eines Tages der böse Meinereiner vorbei und macht dein Werk in zwei Minuten kaputt, um dir zu zeigen, was mit dir passiert. Wenn du da emotional regungslos bleibst, würde ich wahrscheinlich schreiend davonrennen und „Psycho“ kreischen...oder dich für einen Roboter halten...oder es waren doch die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe


Ich würde zuerst mit starren Augen auf mein zerstörtes Werk blicken, dann wieder auf Meinereiner, dann wieder auf mein Werk, dann würde ich mit Wutgeheul auf Meinereiner zustürmen und ihm an die Gurgel gehen … und dann würde ich emotional regungslos bleiben *gggg*
Aber ok, dann lassen wir dieses Argument mal weg (es geht in der Tat sehr weit).




> > Der pragmatische Standpunkt, den du nennst, geht aber davon aus, dass die Bibel naturwissenschaftliche Aussagen treffen will. Dem ist aber nicht so. Vielmehr soll das Leben Jesu und das Wirken Gottes dargestellt werden. Insofern kommt die Bibel als historischer Beweis weiterhin in Frage.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch in Kontexten der Geschichtswissenschaften ist die Bibel wohl eher als Steinbruch denn als eigenständige Theorie etabliert.


 [/quote]
Wenn du damit einen ergiebigen Steinbruch meinst, an dem man ständig weiterarbeiten kann, ok *g*


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

> > > Ist doch logisch, wenn ich mich da ganz persönlich wehre.
> >
> >
> > Kannst du diese Werte auch ohne irgendwelche Dogmen/Axiome rechtfertigen?
> ...


Mir ist die Kant'sche Gesinnungsethik sehr wohl bekannt. Gerade deshalb frage ich ja: Kann aph (oder irgendjemand sonst hier) seine ethischen Werte ohne Dogmen/Axiome rechtfertigen?

Neutralität ist schon aus Prinzip in der menschlichen Kommunikation nicht gegeben. Bei Interesse gibt's dazu auch eine kleine Erläuterung.


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.03.2007 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht aus eigener Anschauung, nur aus Berichten - und natürlich als Extrapolation dessen, was Lehrer anderer Fächer zu solchen Dingen zu sagen hatten.

Ich lese ja, wie ihr ihn beschreibt, welche Ansprüche ihr stellt und wie die Ergebnisse sind. Da kann man sich dann schon ein Bild machen. Zum Beispiel passt der Anspruch "Bürger zu moralisch handelnden Wesen erziehen" nicht mit "es muss ein gläubiger Lehrer sein" zusammen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist die Kant'sche Gesinnungsethik sehr wohl bekannt. Gerade deshalb frage ich ja: Kann aph (oder irgendjemand sonst hier) seine ethischen Werte ohne Dogmen/Axiome rechtfertigen?



Vermutlich nicht. Dochw as hat das hiermit zutun? Es kann jeder sein "eigenes Dogma" haben, sofern es auf logik und gesundem Menschenverstand basiert, und nicht auf altertümlichem Geblubber.


----------



## kay2 (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt.
Man kann natürlich nicht beweisen, dass es keinen gott gibt, ebensowenig wie die nichtexistenz eines Spaghetti-monsters. Insofern ist es natürlich schon ein GLAUBE und damit verbunden auch eine Art Weltanschauung, dass es keinen Gott gibt. Ist zwar ne kleine Spitzfundigkeit , aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten Menschen , die sich als Atheisten bezeichenen , eigentlich formal Angostiker genannt werden müssten. Ich weiß nicht ob es Gott gibt und ich weiß auch nicht dass es ihn nicht gibt. Im täglichen Leben verhalte ich mich dann ebenso , ALS OB es keinen Gott gibt, also quasi praktizierender Atheist, weil mir dieser teil der theorie aus verschiedenen gründen näher liegt 
Agnostizimus ist aber denke ich mal definitiv keine Weltanschauung.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir Leid, dass mir nichts besseres dazu einfällt, aber:
Read the Thread!
(ich verweise v. a. auf die Seiten 26-30 und 70ff, da findest du deine Indizien für Gottes Existenz).

Deine Argumentation bezüglich des Glaubens ähnelt stark der Feuerbach-Argumenation (und auch der die aph immer wieder vorbringt):
Es ist menschlich, an Gott zu glauben (der Mensch bzw. eine Gruppe von Menschen benötigen den Glauben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer).
Die Gegenargumentation dazu ist aber unglaublich einfach (und für solch "kritische" Geister sollte sie eigenlich auch leicht ersichtlich sein):
Es ist ebenso menschlich zu behaupten, dass es Gott gibt, wie es menschlich ist, zu behaupten, dass der Glaube an Gott menschlich ist.
Alles was wir von uns geben, an das wir glauben, ist menschlich! Unser Denken ist menschlich!
Insofern ist diese Argumentation nichts anderes als der billige Versuch der Selbstüberhöhung, in dem Glauben, dass man selbst nicht menschlich argumentiert, wenn man den Nichtglauben zu rechtfertigen sucht, was natürlich absoluter Schwachfug ist.
Oder willst du etwa behaupten, dass diese Argumentation "übermenschlich" (-> "göttlich") ist  
Übrigens bin ich mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass der gerade erstellte Post ebenfalls rein menschlich ist


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir scheint, dass du nicht weißt, was ein Dogma ist, sonst würdest du nicht schreiben, dass es auf Logik *basiert*.
Überdies klingt hier auch noch die veraltete Einstellung zum Mittelalter als "Dark Age" an (wurde schon in den 70er Jahren überwunden).


----------



## kay2 (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> kay2 am 18.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jop, man muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich einen sehr kompetenten Lehrer habe, fach bereichsleiter und auch auf Länderebene ein "hohes Tier" was sachen wie Curriculum , Abitur aufgaben etc. angeht.
Wenns irgendwelche Fragen zum Fach ethik gibt kann ich mich gerne mal an ihn wenden , auch z.b. mit Docs Frage woher das Fach seinen Lehrplan bekommt.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine das Vorgehen der Geschichtswissenschaften vorgestellt. Ein Historiker muss von der Richtigkeit der Quelle ausgehen. Insodern bist du tatsächlich in der Bringschuld, wenn du logisch vorgehen willst.



			
				ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.03.2007 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh doch (Zitat):
„Ich empfinde Atheismus nicht als Weltanschauung. Ohne Leute, die behaupten es gäbe Gott, wäre ich kein Atheist.
Es bräuchte diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht, wenn es nicht Leute gäbe, die an übernatürliche Wesen glauben. Das kommt ja nicht von mir. Ich habe also gar keine Veranlassung, mich als Atheisten zu bezeichnen. Das dient nur der Unterscheidung zum Gläubigen.“
Ich habe schon auf den Kreisschluss hingewiesen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, weise es nach.



			
				aph am 18.03.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ihr im Unrecht seid, weil es für mich einfach keine Relevanz hat. Ich weiß doch, dass ich euch nicht widerlegen kann (weil ich keine Nicht-Existenz beweisen kann). Aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob es nicht vielleicht doch ein Spaghetti-Monster gibt.
> 
> Aber who cares? Es hat einfach keine Relevanz. Ihr könnt euch gern ausspinnen, was ihr wollt.


Siehst du, genau deshalb argumentierst du nicht vernünftig. Du gehst von Gegebenheiten aus, die, gerade angesichts dieses Threads, nicht gegeben sind (sonst könntest du dich darauf rausreden, dass du es nicht besser weißt).
Dazu auch dieses Zitat:


Hey ... irrational hab ich nie behauptet.   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=127




> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich würde es ungemein interessieren, wie die Logik deine Werte rechtfertigt. Ich warte auf konkrete Beispiele *gg*


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Argumentation bezüglich des Glaubens ähnelt stark der Feuerbach-Argumenation (und auch der die aph immer wieder vorbringt):
> Es ist menschlich, an Gott zu glauben (der Mensch bzw. eine Gruppe von Menschen benötigen den Glauben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer).
> Die Gegenargumentation dazu ist aber unglaublich einfach (und für solch "kritische" Geister sollte sie eigenlich auch leicht ersichtlich sein):
> Es ist ebenso menschlich zu behaupten, dass es Gott gibt, wie es menschlich ist, zu behaupten, dass der Glaube an Gott menschlich ist.
> ...



Natürlich ist meine Argumentation menschlich, gut beobachtet ! :o
Es ist ebenso menschlich, sich zu irren. Und in diesem Fall versuchen z. B. aph oder ich euch nahezubringen, warum wir denken, das es nicht so ist, wie ihr glaubt *g*. 
Allein der Aspekt in einem vorigen Post von mir, das die meisten Gläubigen selbst keine "logische" Veranlassung zum Glauben haben, und das sie, wenn sie "atheistisch" aufgewachsen wären, die Gegenseite vermutlich ebenso überzeugt würden vertreten können, lässt den Glauben schon als einen rudimentären Aspekt in der Geschichte unserer Gesellschaft erscheinen.

Btw, weiter oben ging es darum ob der Glaube an Gott "irrational" sei. Ähm. Ja 
 

Gruß, 
Lizard


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein Postulat. Ebenso kann ich behaupten, dass die meisten Menschen, die in einer atheistischen Familie aufwachsen, sich verstärkt den Religionen widmen (und das kann man nebenbei auch statistisch nachweisen *g* -> aber darum geht's nicht)


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir scheint, dass du nicht weißt, was ein Dogma ist, sonst würdest du nicht schreiben, dass es auf Logik *basiert*.
> Überdies klingt hier auch noch die veraltete Einstellung zum Mittelalter als "Dark Age" an (wurde schon in den 70er Jahren überwunden).



Etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. Man beachte die "" und nehme noch das Wort "Axiome" auf, das du natürlich neben Dogma aufführen musstest, um wirklich alles auszuschließen.Ich wollte ausdrücken, das JEDER Mensch natürlich gewissen Grundeinstellungen folgt, wie diese auch immer motiviert seien. Ich hoffe aber du hast doch gemerkt, das die Frage nach Dogmen/Axiomen rein gar keinen Sinn hatte in dieser Diskussion.

 Mittelalter: Immerhin werden keine rothaarigen Frauen mehr verbrannt, und modernerweise zettelt man Kriege aus wirtschaftlichen / territorialen Zwecken an, und nicht weil der Gegner in eine "Synagoge" geht anstatt in eine "Kirche"


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

kay2 am 18.03.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.03.2007 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte widerlege doch mal einen der im Laufe des Threads erbrachten "Beweise" (Meinereiner hat Recht: besser wäre "Hinweise"). Bis jetzt lese ich nur, dass alles schon widerlegt worden sei, faktisch finde ich eine solche Widerlegung aber nicht. Also bitte konkret werden


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine das Vorgehen der Geschichtswissenschaften vorgestellt. Ein Historiker muss von der Richtigkeit der Quelle ausgehen. Insodern bist du tatsächlich in der Bringschuld, wenn du logisch vorgehen willst.


Nein, der Inhalt ist auch wichtig. Niemand würde einen Beweis dafür verlangen, dass Grimms Märchen nicht wahre Begebenheiten bezeugen.



> Ich habe schon auf den Kreisschluss hingewiesen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, weise es nach.


Welcher Kreisschluss?



> Siehst du, genau deshalb argumentierst du nicht vernünftig. Du gehst von Gegebenheiten aus, die, gerade angesichts dieses Threads, nicht gegeben sind (sonst könntest du dich darauf rausreden, dass du es nicht besser weißt).


Welche Gegebenheiten? Ich behaupte ja keine.



> Mich würde es ungemein interessieren, wie die Logik deine Werte rechtfertigt. Ich warte auf konkrete Beispiele *gg*


Ich habe mehr als nur die Logik aufgezählt.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht aus eigener Anschauung, nur aus Berichten - und natürlich als Extrapolation dessen, was Lehrer anderer Fächer zu solchen Dingen zu sagen hatten.
> 
> Ich lese ja, wie ihr ihn beschreibt, welche Ansprüche ihr stellt und wie die Ergebnisse sind. Da kann man sich dann schon ein Bild machen. Zum Beispiel passt der Anspruch "Bürger zu moralisch handelnden Wesen erziehen" nicht mit "es muss ein gläubiger Lehrer sein" zusammen.



Das ganze fängt an an die Killerspiele Debatte zu erinnern................
Also dann, sie sind am Zug, Herr beckstein


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte widerlege doch mal einen der im Laufe des Threads erbrachten "Beweise" (Meinereiner hat Recht: besser wäre "Hinweise"). Bis jetzt lese ich nur, dass alles schon widerlegt worden sei, faktisch finde ich eine solche Widerlegung aber nicht. Also bitte konkret werden


Öhm, der Thread ist nun wirklich voll von Beweisversuchen und Widerlegungen. Soll ich ihn dir ausdrucken? :o

Hinweise sind halt keine Beweise. Ja, es waren noch nicht mal Hinweise, nur Hypothesen. Und ein Buch, das berichtet, dass schon zu früheren Zeiten Menschen an Gott glaubten. Wow.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Postulat. Ebenso kann ich behaupten, dass die meisten Menschen, die in einer atheistischen Familie aufwachsen, sich verstärkt den Religionen widmen (und das kann man nebenbei auch statistisch nachweisen *g* -> aber darum geht's nicht)



Schreibe ich wirklich soo missverständlich?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Mittelalter: Immerhin werden keine rothaarigen Frauen mehr verbrannt, und modernerweise zettelt man Kriege aus wirtschaftlichen / territorialen Zwecken an, und nicht weil der Gegner in eine "Synagoge" geht anstatt in eine "Kirche"


Oh ja, bitte greif weiter kräftig in die Mottenkiste der Klischees, dann wird die Diskussion hier richtig unterhaltsam!  
Ist es denn so schwer, sich bei seiner Kritk an Glaube und Religion in der Gegenwart umzugucken, anstatt den ideologisch verblendeten Glauben (sic!) ans finstere, unmenschliche, rückschrittliche usf. Mittelalter mit seiner allmächtigen, machtgierigen, korrupten usf. Kirche zu propagieren?


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen. Ob du jetzt Dogma mit Axiom ersetzst, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass du behauptet hast, dass man das Dogma/Axiom (kannst dir einen der beiden Begriffe aussuchen oder bei beide bleiben) logisch begründen kann. Ich möchte ebendiese Begründung hören, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie etwas, das vor einer Beweisführung steht, bewiesen werden soll.



> Mittelalter: Immerhin werden keine rothaarigen Frauen mehr verbrannt, und modernerweise zettelt man Kriege aus wirtschaftlichen / territorialen Zwecken an, und nicht weil der Gegner in eine "Synagoge" geht anstatt in eine "Kirche"


Und gerade deshalb sage ich ja, dass du nicht so viel vom Mittelalter weißst (ist nicht bös gemeint).
Die Inquisition erlebte ihren Höhepunkt am Ende des 15. Jh. (nach Sloterdijk also schon tief in der Moderne). Und die Beweggründe für die damaligen Kriege waren dieselben wie die heutigen


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das ist Wohl oder Übel nunmal die Folge von Massenumspannenden Ideologien. In der Gegenwart ist die Kirche natürlich handzahm. Dann kann man genauso gut Judentum und Islam ranziehen, die unterscheiden sich in einigen Aspekten vom Christentum, sind aber bei einer Grundsatzdiskussion wie diese hier afgrund ihrer Vergleichbarkeit durchaus nicht fehl am Platz. Sehr gute Beispiele für religiöse Wertschöpfung.
Und ja, es sind Fundamentalisten die sowas hervorrufen, aber es ist nunmal leider so das jede dieser drei Religionen dazu taugt, Massen gegeneinander auszuhetzen. Daher finde ich das Argument durchaus angebracht


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast anscheinend nicht begriffen (oder willst es nicht), worüber Meinereiner und ich uns gestritten haben. 
BEWEISE gibt es nur in der Logik/Mathematik.
HINWEISE sind typisch für die Naturwissenschaften/Geschichstwissenschaften (um der Geschichte gerecht zu werden, muss man aber hinzufügen, dass viele "Hinweise" das Prädikat "Beweis" erhielten).

Da wir schon dabei sind. Zeige mir bitte die in diesem Thread erbrachte Widerlegung des physikotheologischen Beweises (kombiniert mit Kant's 2. Antinomie).


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze fängt an an die Killerspiele Debatte zu erinnern................
> Also dann, sie sind am Zug, Herr beckstein



Du hast recht ... wir drehen uns hier im Kreis und es nimmt zunehmend lächerliche Züge an. Wir bräuchten mal neuen Stoff, über den es sich auch zu streiten lohnt.

Der Versuch, das ganze als historisch erwiesen zu verkaufen, wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.03.2007 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür das es dir langweilig wird streitest du aber oft und scheinbar gerne darüber.
Ich werde mal in ein paar Wochen irgendwo die Worte "christliche Werte" fallen lassen, mal sehen was passiert......


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ihr habt gehört, daß gesagt ist: «Du sollst deinen Nächsten lieben» (3. Mose 19,1 und deinen Feind hassen. 44Ich aber sage euch: Liebt eure Feinde und bittet für die, die euch verfolgen [...]" (von wegen Missinterpretation) lol


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gerade deshalb sage ich ja, dass du nicht so viel vom Mittelalter weißst (ist nicht bös gemeint).
> Die Inquisition erlebte ihren Höhepunkt am Ende des 15. Jh. (nach Sloterdijk also schon tief in der Moderne). Und die Beweggründe für die damaligen Kriege waren dieselben wie die heutigen



Ja, die Kreuzzüge wahren sicherlich wirtschaftlich motiviert. Hexenverfolgung und unterdrückung der Wissenschaft sind weitere Dinge die wirklich nru auf dem Grund einer Religion "erblühen" können, ganz gleich, in welchen Jahrhundert das war.
Du gehst vom falschen Standpunkt aus. Es waren erst z. B. die Aufklärung nötig um uns zu dem zu amchen was wir heute sind. Ohne die wäre Exorzist vllt. noch ein vom Arbeitsamt angepriesener Ausbildungsberuf.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.03.2007 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argumentieren, keine (ungerechtfertigten) Wertungen bitte.

P. S.: Wir nähern uns genau den Punkt, den ich vorausgesagt hatte. Wenn's jemanden nicht mehr passt, wird einfach auf stur geschaltet. Dabei könnte man so schön weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Werte der Aufklärung basieren zum größten Teil (oder völlig) auf christlichen Werten (vgl. "Vor Gott sind alle Menschen gleich).


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.03.2007 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann nicht anders. Es ist meine heilige Pflicht, überall auf der Welt gegen die Unlogik zu kämpfen. 

Nenee, in diesem Thread mach ich ja nur mit in der Hoffnung auf einen Gottesbeweis, der das Streiten verdient hätte.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Argumentieren, keine (ungerechtfertigten) Wertungen bitte.
> 
> P. S.: Wir nähern uns genau den Punkt, den ich vorausgesagt hatte. Wenn's jemanden nicht mehr passt, wird einfach auf stur geschaltet. Dabei könnte man so schön weiterdiskutieren.



Naja es führt zu nichts. Wir fangen an uns mit Details zu beschäftigen, da es auf eurer Seite bei den Grundsätzen schnell hapert  .


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie auch dem Faschismus, Stalinismus, Maoismus, ...



> In der Gegenwart ist die Kirche natürlich handzahm.


In Bezug worauf?



> Dann kann man genauso gut Judentum und Islam ranziehen, die unterscheiden sich in einigen Aspekten vom Christentum, sind aber bei einer Grundsatzdiskussion wie diese hier afgrund ihrer Vergleichbarkeit durchaus nicht fehl am Platz. Sehr gute Beispiele für religiöse Wertschöpfung.


Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Das Judentum (nicht der Staat Israel!) ist allein von seiner Mitgliederzahl her weltweit gesehen bedeutungslos und der Islam völlig unorganisiert und dezentral, mal ganz zu schweigen von gravierenden Unterschieden in der jeweiligen Theologie, der Heilslehre, Menschenwürde, Gottesbildern usf.



> Und ja, es sind Fundamentalisten die sowas hervorrufen, aber es ist nunmal leider so das jede dieser drei Religionen dazu taugt, Massen gegeneinander auszuhetzen. Daher finde ich das Argument durchaus angebracht


Was den Islam betrifft, muss ich Dir recht geben, denn scheinbar hat ein Großteil der islamischen Welt noch nicht begriffen, dass Gewalt einer jeden Religion, und vor allem den Gott, an den die drei Buchreligionen glauben, zuwider läuft- auch wenn das Christentum lange gebraucht hat, das zu begreifen.
Jede Religion, jede Weltanschauung kann von Fanatikern instrumentalisiert werden zu Gewalt- das ist aber kein Argument gegen diese Anschauung oder Religion.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Unsere Seite" greift jedenfalls nicht direkt zu Totschlag-Argumenten aus der Geschichte und münzt diese 1:1 um, um die heutigen Situation zu kritisieren ...


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> P. S.: Wir nähern uns genau den Punkt, den ich vorausgesagt hatte. Wenn's jemanden nicht mehr passt, wird einfach auf stur geschaltet. Dabei könnte man so schön weiterdiskutieren.


Nenee ... so einfach solltest du es dir nicht machen. So wie ich das sehe, wurdest du von meinereiner schon mehrfach widerlegt, willst das aber nicht einsehen, weil du eine abnorm überhöhte Meinung von deinen Ansichten hast (erkennbar am häufigen Einsatz von "*gg*"). Jetzt wiederholst du dich praktisch nur noch, was natürlich keinen Sinn hat, wenn man schon wiederlegt wurde.

Klar .. und dann einfach behaupten, ich würde auf stur schalten. Bring doch mal zur Abwechslung was Überzeugendes.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nenee, in diesem Thread mach ich ja nur mit in der Hoffnung auf einen Gottesbeweis, der das Streiten verdient hätte.



hehe, den wird es (für dich) nicht geben.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher das du es niemals akzeptieren würdest, egal was hier geschrieben wird.
Dazu sind "die Fronten" viel zu verhärtet.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es führt zu nichts. Wir fangen an uns mit Details zu beschäftigen, da es auf eurer Seite bei den Grundsätzen schnell hapert  .



Hast du Scherzkeks überhaupt schon den ganzen Thread gelesen?


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> "Unsere Seite" greift jedenfalls nicht direkt zu Totschlag-Argumenten aus der Geschichte und münzt diese 1:1 um, um die heutigen Situation zu kritisieren ...


Ich sehe die Behauptung, unsere Werte seien christlich, nur weil hier zufällig das Christentum ein paar Jahrhunderte lang vorherrschte, ebenfalls als Totschlagargument (nur halt die positive Variante davon).


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ElNonsk ist sicher nicht der einzge hier, der Dir das vorwirft. Wie war das doch noch gleich, aph? Du scheinst nicht zu wissen, wie Du hier 'rüberkommst?


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Religion, jede Weltanschauung kann von Fanatikern instrumentalisiert werden zu Gewalt- das ist aber kein Argument gegen diese Anschauung oder Religion.



Und genau deshalb halte ich Ideologien die versuchen, allumfassende Antworten zu geben für Nutzlos. Die Lehre der Aufklärung bietet da doch erheblich modernere, vielversprechendere Ansätze, als sich zu denken "So ist das und nicht anders, auch wenn ich nicht sagen kann, warum  "
.

Und ich halte die anderen Religionen durchaus füe vergleichbar. Sicher sind die Rahmenbedingungen andere, aber es sit das gleiche Prinzip. Es ist einfach verdammt destruktiv, Menschen von klein auf derart in eine Richtung zu lenken und ihnen eine Weltanschauung aufzudrücken.


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sag das nicht ... der Erste-Ursache-Ansatz war schon recht vielversprechend.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Einfluss zu leugnen, den eine Religion, die nahezu 1700 Jahre die gesamte westliche Welt geprägt hat, auf unser jetziges (Werte-)System hat, ist genau das, was ich Dir vorgeworfen habe: Arroganz des überlegenen Atheismus, der nicht verwinden kann, dass seine Wurzeln und die Werte, die er als seine eigenen propagiert, aus dem Christentum kommen!


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehmmm... ich habe doch auf Meinereiners Argumente geantwortet. Da er noch nicht selbst wieder geantwortet hat, kannst ja du das übernehmen.

Übrigens bist du dir glaube ich nicht ganz im Klaren, worüber Meinereiner und ich streiten. Es geht zum einen um die Vergleichbarkeit von "naturwissenschaftlichem Beweis" und "historischem Beweis", zum anderen, inwiefern wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse einen Menschen emotionale berühren.

Also, ich warte ... (und wie gesagt, der bereits genannte "Hinweis" ist bereits akzeptiert worden -> du kannst doch nicht einfach so Ergebnisse dieser Argumentation wegdiskutieren, mit dem Hinweis darauf, das sie widerlegt seien, obwohl sie es gar nicht sind)


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Aber allein die letzten paar Posts reichen schon um das zu sehen. Ich werde z. B. belehrt, in welchen Jahrhundert die Inquisition ihre Blütezeit hatte und das es nach der Zeit des Mittelalters war. Das mag vllt stimmen, setzt aber die aussagekraft meiner Behauptung nicht ausser Kraft, ist Klugscheisserei und trägt rein garnichts zum KERN der Diskussion bei.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch n Beckstein..............


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Ideologie sagt denn selber: Ich habe die Lösung, aber die anderen könnten auch recht haben? Wem nutzt das? Du propagierst den Relativismus, aber der bietet keine befriedigenden Antworten.



> Und ich halte die anderen Religionen durchaus füe vergleichbar. Sicher sind die Rahmenbedingungen andere, aber es sit das gleiche Prinzip. Es ist einfach verdammt destruktiv, Menschen von klein auf derart in eine Richtung zu lenken und ihnen eine Weltanschauung aufzudrücken.


Missbrauch der Erziehung ist ein Problem der Menschheit an sich, nicht der Religionen. Ich behaupte, dass von den dezidiert atheistischen Weltanschauungen des letzten Jahrhunderts wesentlich mehr Unheil ausgegangen ist als von allen religiösen aller Zeiten vorher zusammen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 18.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde das du in diesem Punkt Recht hast und aph Unrecht, trotzdem bruachen wir das Christentum heute nichtmehr um zu wissen was richtig und falsch ist. Wir wurden von manchem geprägt, was heute kein Bestandteil unseres Lebens mehr ist, auch wenn es Spuren hitnerlassen hat. (einen beträchtlichen Teil der Form von Zivilisation die in Europa vorherrscht geht auf die Römer zurück, dennoch laufen hier seit ewigen Zeiten keine Legionäre mehr durch die Straßen, wenn du verstehst was ich sagen will).


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehmm... wenn du behauptest schwarz sei weiß, dann wird doch wohl erlaubt sein, dich auf den Fehler hinzuweisen. Und doch, du hast deine Argumentation eben darauf aufgebaut, dass die Kirche wasweißichalles gemacht hat, um zu zeigen, dass jede Religion gefährlich/schlecht/usw. ist
Sonst wärst du nur von einer allgemeinen Behauptung ausgegangen, was noch viel weniger ein "Beweis" ist.
Und da wir beim KERN der Diskussion sind, nochmals die Frage: Hast du dir diesen Thread wirklich durchgelesen?


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens bist du dir glaube ich nicht ganz im Klaren, worüber Meinereiner und ich streiten.



Fangen die Christen jetzt wirklich an, nur noch ihre Gesprächspartner herabzusetzen? Dann können wir hier glaub ich schließen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, ich schätze die wohl schlimsmten Verbrechen der Geschichte waren die Dezimierung der Indianer in Amerika durch X Nationen sowie der Holocaust...beides nicht hervorstechend atheistisch wenn du mich fragst.

Ich propagiere die "Aufklärung", schonmal gehört?  . Nichts mit Bienen und Blüten und so...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitalter_der_Aufkl%C3%A4rung


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau _das_ ist die "Lamm-Gottes-Mentalität", die ich Dir vorwerfe: Sobald man darauf hinweist, dass Du Dich irrst (nicht mal argumentativ, dazu kommen wir ja gar nicht erst, sondern lediglich "formal"!), fühlst Du Dich persönlich angegriffen und als der Träger des Leides der ganzen Welt! 
Aber, falls es Dich beruhigt: Du bist in guter Gesellschaft: Die Herren Drewermann und Küng reagieren ebenfalls so.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war eine Feststellung, keine Wertung, und ich habe auch begründet, wieso ich es so sehe. Wenn du meinst, dass ich falsch liege, begründe es doch bitte. Ich kann mir doch nicht denken, was du denkst, dass ich falsch denke (schöner Satz *g*).


----------



## ElNonsk (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nationalsozialismus und Kommunismus: KZ und Gulag
Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren (ich hätte jetzt ein Smilie reingesetzt, aber dazu ist das Ganze zu traurig)


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehmm... wenn du behauptest schwarz sei weiß, dann wird doch wohl erlaubt sein, dich auf den Fehler hinzuweisen. Und doch, du hast deine Argumentation eben darauf aufgebaut, dass die Kirche wasweißichalles gemacht hat, um zu zeigen, dass jede Religion gefährlich/schlecht/usw. ist
> Sonst wärst du nur von einer allgemeinen Behauptung ausgegangen, was noch viel weniger ein "Beweis" ist.
> Und da wir beim KERN der Diskussion sind, nochmals die Frage: Hast du dir diesen Thread wirklich durchgelesen?



Ich halte die Religiona n sich sogar für nützlich, wenn sie nicht bedauerlicherweise ähnliche Nachteile wie Kommunismus und Nationalismus beinhalten würde.

Und NEIN, ich hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen (das war das 2. Mal  ).


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich schätze die wohl schlimsmten Verbrechen der Geschichte waren die Dezimierung der Indianer in Amerika durch X Nationen sowie der Holocaust...beides nicht hervorstechend atheistisch wenn du mich fragst.


Beides Verbrechen ohne religiösen Hintergrund- oder willst Du Hitler jetzt als braven Christen darstellen? Und wenn ich relativisitsch an diese Sache heranginge, würde ich sagen: Allein von den Todesopfern her könnte der Genozit an den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern gar nicht mit dem Holocaust und dem Stalinismus konkurrieren. 



> Ich propagiere die "Aufklärung", schonmal gehört?  . Nichts mit Bienen und Blüten und so...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitalter_der_Aufkl%C3%A4rung


Ach? Sowas gab's echt? Ich dachte immer, das sei eine Verschwörung der bösen bösen Darwinisten und der Illuminaten, zusammen mit den Freimaurern und van Däniken!  
Ich wiederhole mich, aber komm doch bitte mal vom hohen Ross der absoluten Überlegenheit des Denkens 'runter, ja? Nur, weil jemand die Religion verteidigt, muss er nicht direkt ein unaufgeklärter Primitivling sein, der die Theokratie jederzeit vorziehen und Meinungsfreiheit verbieten möchte.


----------



## DirtyLizard (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Beides Verbrechen ohne religiösen Hintergrund- oder willst Du Hitler jetzt als braven Christen darstellen? Und wenn ich relativisitsch an diese Sache heranginge, würde ich sagen: Allein von den Todesopfern her könnte der Genozit an den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern gar nicht mit dem Holocaust und dem Stalinismus konkurrieren.



KL gerade den entsprechenden Wiki Artikel oder ähnliches zu suchen, aber die Spanier haben in der guten alten Zeit mit den Azteken eine der letzten Hochkulturen der Welt ausgelöscht und einen ganzen Kontinenten ethnisch gesäubert, bis auf einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz. Die meisten Schätzungen der Opferzahlen dieser Zeit gehen weit über den Holocaust hinaus.
Kannst ja suchen wenn du magst 

EDIT: Natürlich war Hitler kein Christ, und wenn dann kein guter ;P. Aber mit Atheismus hatte das, wie die meisten restlichen "Unheile" .wie du sagst, der letzetn Jahrzehnte / Jahrhunderte ebsno wenig zutun, womit du eben Crap erzählt hast.


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau _das_ ist die "Lamm-Gottes-Mentalität", die ich Dir vorwerfe: Sobald man darauf hinweist, dass Du Dich irrst (nicht mal argumentativ, dazu kommen wir ja gar nicht erst, sondern lediglich "formal"!), fühlst Du Dich persönlich angegriffen und als der Träger des Leides der ganzen Welt!
> Aber, falls es Dich beruhigt: Du bist in guter Gesellschaft: Die Herren Drewermann und Küng reagieren ebenfalls so.



Lol ist das mies. *g*

Also ... ich beteilige mich wieder, wenn das Niveau wieder auf einem vernünftigen Niveau ist. Wenn es auf diesem verbleibt, mach ich das mit der Sperrung ernst.


----------



## TBrain (18. März 2007)

Na ihr ward aber ganz schön fleißig heute, was?   



			
				aph am 17.03.2007 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe zu, das ist ein interessantes Thema, das man wohl nicht abschließend beurteilen kann. Deinen Gedankengang kann ich jedoch nicht abnicken. *Nur weil jede Gesellschaft Religion erfunden hat, heißt das nicht, dass der Mensch das braucht*.



Natürlich ist meine Behauptung damit im wissenschaftlichen Sinne nicht bewiesen, ich würde es aber als den am nächsten liegenden Schluss bezeichnen.



> Wie gesagt: Ein einzelner Mensch scheint Gott nicht zu erfinden. Wie ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher erläuterte, entsteht Religion oder der Glaube an verantwortliche Geister stets in Gesellschaften.



Ist das so? Sicher könnte ein einzelner Mensch in seiner Lebzeit nicht einen komplexen Glauben (mit allen Traditionen etc.) entwickeln aber auf die "Idee: Gott" würde ein denkender Mensch sicher kommen. Ich glaube, dass es in der Natur des Menschen liegt sich über seine Herkunft Gedanken zu machen. Keiner nimmt doch seine Existenz einfach als gegeben hin (oder doch? - Ich hab meine Eltern jedenfalls gefragt "woher die Baby kommen" ^^). 



> Und wie ich schon mal sagte: Der Mensch neigt dazu, einfache, abschließende Erklärungen zu akzeptieren. Das erklärt den Siegeszug dieser Phantasien.



Wenn Religionen "einfache, abschließende Erklärungen" liefern, wieso streitet man sich dann seit tausenden von Jahren darüber (besonders auch innerhalb der Glaubensrichtungen)?



> PS: Ich stimme auch nicht deiner These zu, dass man einen Ersatzglauben braucht. Ich habe keinen. Und ich führe meine Werte auch nicht auf ein höheres Prinzip zurück



Sondern? Auf Logik? Auf dem Wunsch nach dem Fortbestehen der Menschlichen Rasse?

In Wahrheit ist es doch nur die Logik, von der du glaubst, dass es die richtige ist. Und du vertrittst Werte von denen du glaubst, dass sie unseren Fortbestand sichern.


----------



## TBrain (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das du in diesem Punkt Recht hast und aph Unrecht, trotzdem bruachen wir das Christentum heute nichtmehr um zu wissen was richtig und falsch ist.



Das meinst du.

Aber sind wichtige Ideen wie die Religion etwas, was man (gesellschaftlich gesehen) ablegen und wieder aufnehmen kann wann immer es einem passt? Religion berührt (in Verbindung mit vielen anderen Sachen) doch irgendwie das Herz der Menschen. Und Aussagen wie "brauchen wir heute nicht mehr" treffen dann eben auch genau dahin. Für Menschen für die das ein Teil ihrer Persönlichkeit ist, ist das ein Angriff auf ihr Wesen.


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 18.03.2007 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phhhhh, du bist genauso für das Niveau dieses Thread verantwortlich wie alle beteiligten, also spiel hier doch bitte nicht den Selbstgerechten.
das wirkt dann etwas merkwürdig..........


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

TBrain am 18.03.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> In Wahrheit ist es doch nur die Logik, von der du glaubst, dass es die richtige ist. Und du vertrittst Werte von denen du glaubst, dass sie unseren Fortbestand sichern.



Nein, so kann man das nicht sagen. Es ist schon eher was mit der Mathematik Vergleichbares. Ich kann mich zwar "verrechnen", aber meine Logik ist keine Glaubensfrage.

Wenn ich zB nicht religiös erzogen bin, aber dennoch moralische Werte vertrete, dann ist das ein eindeutiger Gegenbeweis zu der These, dass nur ein religiöser Lehrer Werte vermitteln kann.

Das nenne ich dann Logik.


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

Boesor am 18.03.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Phhhhh, du bist genauso für das Niveau dieses Thread verantwortlich wie alle beteiligten, also spiel hier doch bitte nicht den Selbstgerechten.
> das wirkt dann etwas merkwürdig..........


Ich hab wenigstens niemand "Beckstein" beschimpft, oder sonst wie angedeutet, meine Gegenüber hätten keine Ahnung von etwas.


----------



## TBrain (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, so kann man das nicht sagen. Es ist schon eher was mit der Mathematik Vergleichbares. Ich kann mich zwar "verrechnen", aber meine Logik ist keine Glaubensfrage.


Verlangst du auch, dass andere Menschen deine Logik als die richtige akzeptieren sollen? Wenn ja, ist das prinzipiell das gleiche wie bei der einen Argumentation von ElNonsk. Er hat die Existenz Gottes für sich "bewiesen", allerdings kann er das nicht allgemein gültig machen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (18. März 2007)

DirtyLizard am 18.03.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> KL gerade den entsprechenden Wiki Artikel oder ähnliches zu suchen, aber die Spanier haben in der guten alten Zeit mit den Azteken eine der letzten Hochkulturen der Welt ausgelöscht und einen ganzen Kontinenten ethnisch gesäubert, bis auf einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz. Die meisten Schätzungen der Opferzahlen dieser Zeit gehen weit über den Holocaust hinaus.
> Kannst ja suchen wenn du magst


Ich bezweifle, dass die Spanier mehr als 10 Mio. Menschen ermordet haben.
Aber selbst wenn: Dir ist sicherlich klar, dass der religiöse nur ein vorgeschobener Grund für die Eroberung und Zerstörung der Kulturen der Maya und Inka war- weder der Papst noch sonst einen kirchliche Autorität haben die Spanier dazu aufgefordert! Selbst Alexander VI., ein eher unrühmlicher Nachfolger Petri, hat die spanische Krone dazu aufgefordert, die Missionierung "durch das Schwert" zu unterlassen.



> EDIT: Natürlich war Hitler kein Christ, und wenn dann kein guter ;P. Aber mit Atheismus hatte das, wie die meisten restlichen "Unheile" .wie du sagst, der letzetn Jahrzehnte / Jahrhunderte ebsno wenig zutun, womit du eben Crap erzählt hast.


Nichtreligiöse Systeme = Atheistische oder gottlose Systeme (wertneutral). Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## aph (18. März 2007)

TBrain am 18.03.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Verlangst du auch, dass andere Menschen deine Logik als die richtige akzeptieren sollen?



Nein, das verlange ich nicht ... aber in Mathe hatte früher auch nicht jeder dieselben Ansichten.


----------



## TBrain (18. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 18.03.2007 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eine nette Umschreibung dafür, dass deine Logik die Richtige ist, andere Menschen aber einfach noch nicht so weit sind wie du es (deiner Meinung nach) schon bist   

Ich weis ja nicht, aber hältst du dich für so toll?


----------



## Meinereiner (19. März 2007)

@ElNonsk



> Das ist ja gerade das, was ich bereits vorher geschrieben habe (nur ohne das feine „könnte“ *g*). Deshalb bin ich bei dieser Antwort von einer tatsächlichen Kontrolle der Störvariablen ausgegangen, die nur dann gegeben ist, wenn man neu entdeckte „Störungen“ wiederum in ein Experiment einbeziehen kann. Das geht aber nur dank der Wiederholbarkeit.
> [...]
> Wenn ich einen Versuchsaufbau ändere, muss ich doch auch ein Experiment mindestens ein zweites Mal durchführen. Allein von der Änderung des Aufbaus kann ich doch noch nicht auf die Ergebnisse schließen. Insofern braucht es auch hier die Wiederholbarkeit.
> [...]
> Damit ich Störvariablen kontrollieren kann, brauche ich mehr als nur einen einzigen Moment der Kontrolle, der aber nur dann gegeben ist, wenn ich das Experiment wiederholen kann. Ansonsten würde ich ja auf den „Zufall“ vertrauen, dass in diesem einen Moment alle Störvariablen bekannt sind.



Du darfst dir Theorien, die experimentell geprüft werden, nicht als isolierte Satzgebäude vorstellen, dir wir dann experimentell gewissermaßen auf die Reise schicken und schauen, wo sie ankommen. Theorien sind grundsätzlich in einen Kontext aus unzähligen weiteren Theorien eingebunden, sodass es möglich ist, von einer Theorie auf andere zu schließen. Eben darum kann man einige mögliche Störvariablen schon vorher identifizieren. Die Wiederholbarkeit eines Experimentes mit veränderten Umgebungsvariablen ist da vielmehr ein zusätzlicher Vorteil.



> Mögliche „Hilfstheorien“, die mir spontan einfallen:
> - Aristoteles lebte nicht mehr zu der Zeit, als das Werk erschien.
> - Aus dem Schriftbild des Werks ergibt sich im Vergleich mit anderen Werken, dass nicht Aristoteles der Verfasser des Werks war.
> - Der Inhalt des Werks ist den in anderen Werken vertretenen Positionen vollkommen entgegengesetzt (möglicherweise sogar im Wortlaut).
> ...



Ein klares Abgrenzungskriterium zu geben, was als Hilfstheorie gilt und was nicht, ist tatsächlich keine Leichtigkeit. Deine Beispiele scheinen mir aber eher unter den Punkt _Theorien im Kontext der zu prüfenden Theorie_ zu fallen. Das ist das, was ich mit „Konsistenz in Bezug auf andere Theorien“ meine. Hilfstheorien sind aber keine Theorien im Kontext, sondern so eine Art Vereinfachungen der ursprünglichen Theorie. Ich kann dir leider kein Beispiel aus den Naturwissenschaften geben, allerdings aus der formalen Logik: Es gibt ein formales System namens _RM_. Dieses System hinkt daran, dass Beweise unendlich lang werden können. Daher hat man eine Hilfslogik _RM3_ für RM entwickelt. RM und RM3 stehen dabei in der Relation zueinander, dass Formeln, die in RM3 nicht gültig sind, auch in RM nicht gültig sind (allerdings kann man nicht von RM3-Gültigkeit auf RM-Gültigkeit schließen). Wenn du demnach in RM eine Formel hast, deren Beweis problematisch zu werden scheint, kannst du in RM3 nachschauen und die Formel dort prüfen. Ist sie RM3-ungültig, weißt du, dass sie auch RM-ungültig ist.



> Wenn (c) einen Echtheitsnachweis darstellt, so müsste eigentlich das Christentum mit seinen mehr als 2 Mrd. „Anhängern“ und über 2000-jährigen Geschichte einen gewaltigen Echtheitsnachweis darstellen (es sei denn, um es mit deinen Worten auszudrücken, dass man „Fan von Verschwörungstheorien“ ist). Stimmt das?



Nö  Die 2 Mrd. Gläubigen sind ja keine Zeugen, sondern Anhänger. Mir geht es um die Leute, die tatsächlich bezeugen können, was da z.B. in der Bibel bzw. der Quelle steht. – Gut, wo wird gerade beim Thema angekommen sind: Vieles, was in der Bibel steht, lässt sich natürlich durch Hinweis eben auf Konsistenz mit anderen und vor allem unabhängigen historischen Aufzeichnungen „verifizieren“. Ich möchte aber behaupten, dass gerade bei den Erzählungen, wo Gott tatsächlich auftritt (und nicht bloß im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht), es wesentlich schwieriger ist, weitere und vor allem unabhängige Belege für die Wahrheit des Bezeugten zu finden (hier müsste aber wohl Doc-Holiday ran, denn Belege habe ich für meine Vermutung absolut nicht Oo).



> Aber auch alles bisher Geschriebene meinerseits gilt unter dem Eingeständnis, dass überhaupt Experimente gemacht werden! In der Tat ist es aber so, dass gerade die moderne Quantenphysik keinerlei Möglichkeit eines Experiments besitzt (sowohl aus finanziellen wie auch aus technischen Gründen). Viele naturwissenschaftliche Theorien sind also nicht einmal experimentell erwiesen. Umso mehr würde ihre „Hinweiskraft“ schwinden.



Diese Theorien werden aber implizit bewährt, wenn sie irgendwo Anwendung finden (also etwa mit den neuen Erkenntnissen ein Apparat gebaut wird). Bei Theorien, die weder explizit noch implizit geprüft werden, kann man freilich nur auf Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien setzen.



> Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich vom „Normalerweise“ spreche. Du sprichst jetzt aber von Relation. Ich bin verwirrt!?!



Mein Eingangshinweis war so gemeint, wie in dem letzten Beispiel erläutert, demnach einfach daran halten^^



> Dann stellt sich wiederum die Frage, wieso die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ zum Thema hat.



Huch? Was soll ich da noch groß begründen? Frag doch einfach mal rum, was die Leute von Gödels Unvollständigkeitssätzen halten. Das wird dir zwar nicht das Warum? beantworten, aber zeigen, dass viele tatsächlich keine Meinung dazu haben.

Wow, ich hab's diesmal mit nur einem Textfenster geschafft, yeeehaaa


----------



## Meinereiner (19. März 2007)

Da hier mit dem Begriff „Logik“ ganz schön Schindluder getrieben wird, mal eine kleine Anmerkung: Obzwar ich glaube, dass der Begriff „Logik“ in der momentanen Diskussion in zig verschiedenen Bedeutungen verwendet wird, ist Logik zuerst einmal nichts weiter als die Lehre vom richtigen Schluss. Wenn demnach etwas logisch (wahr) ist, dann handelt es sich dabei (a) um einen Schluss (und nicht um einen Glauben oder eine Hypothese oder sonst was) und (b) ist er logisch gültig.

Logik ist ein Regelsystem, nichts weiter; ein Apparat gewissermaßen, in den man ein paar Sätze reintut und der ein paar andere Sätze ausspuckt. Worauf die Logik aber keinen Einfluss hat, ist das, was man reintut, also die Prämissen, von denen man ausgeht. Daher ist es Unsinn, zu behaupten, der Glaube an Gott sei logisch oder unlogisch: Unter der Prämisse, dass Gott existiert, ist es logisch völlig korrekt, auf die Konklusion zu schließen, dass Gott existiert. Unter der Prämisse hingegen, dass Gott nicht existiert, ist es logisch völlig korrekt, darauf zu schließen, dass Gott nicht existiert. – Die Logik allein kann hier keine Entscheidung treffen. Die Logik kann erst entscheiden, wenn man bestimmte Prämissen unterstellt, denn dann kann man sagen, dass etwas unter den und den Prämissen logisch oder unlogisch sei. Daher sollte man eher die Frage stellen, was man denn als Prämisse annehmen dürfe.


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ... ich beteilige mich wieder, wenn das Niveau wieder auf einem vernünftigen Niveau ist. Wenn es auf diesem verbleibt, mach ich das mit der Sperrung ernst.



Schließung des Threads meinte ich, nicht Sperrung. Ich wüsste nicht, wen man hier sperren sollte, weil sich fast alle momentan nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckern (wobei ich "Beckstein" schon für die Spitze der möglichen Beleidigungen halte *g*).

Aber im Ernst: Wenn ihr wollt, dass wir hier weiter diskutieren, muss das aufhören.



			
				TBrain am 18.03.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine nette Umschreibung dafür, dass deine Logik die Richtige ist, andere Menschen aber einfach noch nicht so weit sind wie du es (deiner Meinung nach) schon bist
> 
> Ich weis ja nicht, aber hältst du dich für so toll?


Mist, du hast es entdeckt. *g*
Nein, ich halte mich nicht für so toll - ich bin ja fehlbar, wie jeder (auch wenn einige hier das auf sich bezogen offenbar für unmöglich halten).

Logik ist keine Glaubensfrage. Siehe Ausführungen von meinereiner. Trifft meine beabsichtigte Aussage haargenau.


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 19.03.2007 02:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn (c) einen Echtheitsnachweis darstellt, so müsste eigentlich das Christentum mit seinen mehr als 2 Mrd. „Anhängern“ und über 2000-jährigen Geschichte einen gewaltigen Echtheitsnachweis darstellen (es sei denn, um es mit deinen Worten auszudrücken, dass man „Fan von Verschwörungstheorien“ ist). Stimmt das?
> 
> 
> 
> Nö  Die 2 Mrd. Gläubigen sind ja keine Zeugen, sondern Anhänger. Mir geht es um die Leute, die tatsächlich bezeugen können, was da z.B. in der Bibel bzw. der Quelle steht. – Gut, wo wird gerade beim Thema angekommen sind: Vieles, was in der Bibel steht, lässt sich natürlich durch Hinweis eben auf Konsistenz mit anderen und vor allem unabhängigen historischen Aufzeichnungen „verifizieren“.


Ich möchte dazu anfügen, dass die Konsistenz zu anderen Theorien dieses Fachgebiets schon deshalb nicht gegeben ist, weil es eine Menge Zeugen gibt, die das genaue Gegenteil bezeugen, nämlich das Jesus explizit NICHT Gottes Sohn war. Ich glaube, wir können nicht einfach Christen und Juden auszählen und die christliche Variante als die wahre bezeichnen, nur weil es mehr Christen gibt, oder?

Es wäre vermutlich einfacher, Gott als historisch belegt zu betrachten, wenn es nur _eine_ Religion gäbe. *g*



> Wow, ich hab's diesmal mit nur einem Textfenster geschafft, yeeehaaa


oO


----------



## Custer (19. März 2007)

Interessant ist, das es *KEINEN * Beweis dafür gibt, dass Jesu jemals gelebt hat, egal wieviele Särge James Cameron noch ausgräbt und Hollywoodlike inszeniert   

Wer interesse hierzu hat, liest auch: Karl-Heinz Deschner - Abermals krähte der Hahn. Ein Sehr gutes Buch über die Geschichte der Kirche, der Bibel uvm. da sind auch die ganzen Jesubeweise aufgeführt und wiederlegt, Vatikan der den Atomkrieg rechtfertigt, das Problem mit dem weltweiten Kindesmissbrauch durch katholische Pfarrer, wie der Katholizismus im allgemeinen aufgebaut ist und auch die die unterstützung und beteiligung des Vatikanstaates bzw. der Kirche an einigen Kriegen, direkt oder indirekt. Recht interessanter Stoff... vorallem alles mit Quellen, Zeugen belegt so das alles zu 100% nachvollziebar und recherchierbar ist, sehr gründlich. 

Desweiteren: Was will man von einem Volk erwarten, das sich aus einer Sekte heraus gebildet hat? (Die "Pilgrim" in ihrer Sunflower sind nämlich deswegen aus England ausgewandert, weil sie dort als extreme gläubige vertrieben wurden und sie in einem neuen Land nach religiöser Freiheit gesucht haben  und das hat sich halt jetzt fast 600 Jahre weiterentwickelt zu einer Staatsreligion und staatlich erlaubten Fanatissmus und Extremissmus)


----------



## DSissenich (19. März 2007)

fuse am 27.11.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> sers, ich hab grad spiegel tv gesehen und war überrascht.
> es ging um vertreter der bibel, die die evolutionstheorie von darwin für "teufelswerk" halten. sie sind überzeugt, dass gott die welt geschaffen hat und zwar so wie es in der bibel steht. sie sind gegen die lehrpläne der schulen, die die evolutiontheorie unterrichten. es sei hetzerei, gotteslästerung,faschistisch ...
> in einem museum, das extra für die bibel-entstehung des menschen errichtet wurde, wird z.b. auch die cooexistens von menschen und dinos gezeigt. in diesem museum wird auch darwin auf eine ebene mit musolini, hitler usw. gestellt, da durch seine theorie hitler mit der ganzen rassen hetzerei angefangen hätte.
> unterstützen tut das natürlich bush (der super-christ schlechthin). er hat gemeint ,dass schule bedeutet, dass man mehrere theorien paralell existieren, bzw. unterrichten müsse.
> ...




Ansichten in Amerika sind eine Sache - andererseits: Gib mir einen Beweis, daß Gott bei der Evolution seine Finger nicht im Spiel hat. Welche Natur würde von allein auf die Idee kommen, etwas wie Flusspferde oder Elefanten zu konstruieren? Ich glaube schon, daß da jemand mit Humor dahinter stecken muß. 

(War übrigens schon mein Argument, lange,. bevor ich zum ersten Mal "Dogma" sah. Aber Schnabeltiere sind durchaus auch ein gutes Beispiel...)


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. März 2007)

Custer am 19.03.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist, das es *KEINEN * Beweis dafür gibt, dass Jesu jemals gelebt hat, egal wieviele Särge James Cameron noch ausgräbt und Hollywoodlike inszeniert


An der Existenz Jesu zu zweifeln ist albern. Es gibt Beweise FÜR dessen Leben und seine Kreuzigung, auch aus der "nichtchristlichen Ecke" (u.a. bei Flavius Josephus nachzulesen).



> Polemik eines Kirchenkritikers


1. Das Buch "Und abermal krähte der Hahn" ist von 1962, also beinhaltet es vorkonziliare Kirchenkritik- wie langweilig!  
2. Seine persönliche Lebensführung- bzw. erfahrung spricht nicht für seine Objektivität (faktische Exkommunikation, da er eine geschiedene Frau heiratete).
3. Seine Begrüdnung für sein Schreiben noch viel weniger: "Ich schreibe aus Feindschaft!"
Somit ist dieser Autor zur sachlichen Auseinandersetzung mit der Religion völlig ungeeignet. 



> Desweiteren: Was will man von einem Volk erwarten, das sich aus einer Sekte heraus gebildet hat? (Die "Pilgrim" in ihrer Sunflower sind nämlich deswegen aus England ausgewandert, weil sie dort als extreme gläubige vertrieben wurden und sie in einem neuen Land nach religiöser Freiheit gesucht haben  und das hat sich halt jetzt fast 600 Jahre weiterentwickelt zu einer Staatsreligion und staatlich erlaubten Fanatissmus und Extremissmus)


Zynische, aber leider wohl weitgehend zutreffende Charakterisierung der USA.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (19. März 2007)

aph am 19.03.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Es wäre vermutlich einfacher, Gott als historisch belegt zu betrachten, wenn es nur _eine_ Religion gäbe. *g*


"Es gibt so viele Wege zu Gott, wie es Menschen gibt." (Benedikt XVI.)


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 19.03.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 19.03.2007 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging mir dabei um Jesus als Sohn Gottes. Da führen die Wege teilweise dran vorbei.


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

DSissenich am 19.03.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansichten in Amerika sind eine Sache - andererseits: Gib mir einen Beweis, daß Gott bei der Evolution seine Finger nicht im Spiel hat. Welche Natur würde von allein auf die Idee kommen, etwas wie Flusspferde oder Elefanten zu konstruieren? Ich glaube schon, daß da jemand mit Humor dahinter stecken muß.


Gib mir einen Beweis, DASS er seine Finger im Spiel hat. 
Ich weiß nicht ... ich finde Flusspferde nun nicht so undenkbar, außerdem hatte die Natur nie Ideen, sondern nur Unfälle.


----------



## fiumpf (19. März 2007)

DSissenich am 19.03.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mir einen Beweis, daß Gott bei der Evolution seine Finger nicht im Spiel hat.



Hieb- und stichfest wird man das nie beweisen können.


Ich sag nur soviel:
_
Wie alt ist die Erde laut Bibel? Ein paar zehntausend Jahre wenn man die Geschlechter zurückrechnet?

Der älteste Beweis für Leben sind versteinerte Cyanobakterien, datiert mit 3.5 Milliarden Jahren.
_
Gab es Dinosaurier in der Bibel? Ich hab davon nie was gelesen.

Wir finden aber Skelette von Sauriern, ebenfalls Milliarden Jahre alt.
_
Deine Flusspferde sind einfach nur das Ergebnis einer Mutation. Jedes Lebewesen basiert auf Nukleinsäuren.

Auch du bestehst aus Nukleotiden und Aminosäuren. Auf dieser Basis ist Leben überall im Universum denkbar, und auch sehr wahrscheinlich.
_



Die Bibel ist nur ein Buch und wurde im Laufe der Jahrtausende (wenn sie denn überhaupt so alt ist) garantiert zig-tausendmal verändert und umgeschrieben.

Wie kann man nur Weltreligionen auf diesem Buch aufbauen? Rein theoretisch kann es doch sogar sein, dass die Bibel von irgendeinem Stammeshäuptling geschrieben wurde, der mit diesem Buch der trauernden Witwe Trost spenden wollte!

Gut, die Bibel gibt vielen Leuten Kraft und viele glauben daran. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Ganze eine psychologische Sache und sollte auch nur so angesehen werden.


Jetzt gibts wieder welche die sagen: Ohne Bibel hätten wir ja nicht die 10 Gebote!
Früher hätte man mich garantiert auch hingerichtet wenn ich jemanden ermordet hätte. Da brauchts keine extra Buch wo das drinsteht dass ich es nicht machen soll.
Genauso hätte mich mein Nachbar massakriert wenn ich seine Frau angetatscht hätte.
Und das Lügen nicht gut sind muss mir auch kein heiliges Buch erzählen.


Die Bibel ist Quatsch, und jeder rationell denkende Mensch müsste auch zu diesem Ergebnis kommen.


Was ist wenn ich sage: Ich glaube an Außerirdische; kleine graue Männchen, die mich jede Nacht besuchen und vor meinem Bett einen auf dicke Hose machen.

Jeder würde mich auslachen!

Wenn ich aber sage: Ich gehe am Sonntag in die Kirche (und huldige ein Wesen dass das Leben auf die Erde gebracht hat - ergo es nicht von der Erde kommt und somit auch ein Alien ist) - dann ist das ok. Es geht ja um den lieben Gott, den alten Mann mit grauem Bart.


Aber das ist ein gutes Beispiel:
Aliens - so ein Mist. Leben auf anderen Planeten - Quatsch.

Was ist denn der liebe Gott bitteschön? Ein Bayer? Ein Spanier? Etwa ein Amerikaner?

Nein! Ein Alien, ein Außerirdischer.


Zu welchem Schluß kommen wir dann? Richtig, es gibt noch Leben da draussen!
Also, jeder der an Gott glaubt, glaubt an Außerirdische.




Lasst uns also kein Geld mehr in die Religion stecken. Kirchen und religiöse Kriege verschlingen zu viel Geld.
Investieren wir lieber in die Raumfahrt, dann können wir evtl. eines Tages unserem Schöpfer die Hand schütteln - ohne vorher zu sterben.


Danke.


----------



## crackajack (19. März 2007)

Manno, der thread war ja schon halbtot und nu isser wiederauferstanden.   



			
				ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 12.03.2007 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh nicht, ich habe mir nur eine wirkliche Aufforderung erwartet, nach deiner langen Gedankenpause und der oftmaligen Ankündigung, dass da noch was interessantes kommen würde und nicht so ein Allgemein-blafasel, dass den thread hier schon vor Monaten hätte beenden können. Ich mein, nach der Wartezeit ist das eben dürftig und das empfindet nicht nur aph so, auch wenn du seinen posts diese Meinung eher entnimmst. (Mein Antwortpost hätte eig. genug Polemik enthalten sollen um das auch zu signalisieren. Sorry, wenn das nicht so rüberkam.  )

Du kannst deine Finger wund tippen und weiter im Kreis argumentieren, aber wenn nicht mehr kommt wie die Bibel als Beweis/Hinweis, dann bringt mir das überhaupt nichts.
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich deinen Standpunkt. (glaube ich zumindest *g*)



			
				ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Frage ist eben, ob du es „WIRKLICH“ (und mit „wirklich“ meine ich auch „wirklich“) versuchst hast, oder nicht. [...] Es sollte sich aber jeder selbst fragen, ob er es wirklich schon einmal ernsthaft versucht hat. Und ob er es nicht noch einmal versuchen wollte? [1 Versuch ist wohl eine etwas kleine Erfahrungsbasis


Keine Ahnung wie ernsthaft(er) versuchen aussehen soll.

Ich war (und bin) Mitglied der kath. Kirche, habe in der Volksschulzeit freiwillig (obgleich ich ja nicht an den freien Willen glaube *g*) die Fürbitten in der Kindermesse gelesen. Wirklich bewusst habe ich mich wohl erst mit ca. 12 mit Religion oder Gott beschäftigt. Vornehmlich zu Hause und bin da nur auf (mir) nichtssagende Antworten gestossen (genau dieses Niveau hatte dein Wiederbelebungspost).
Ich war anscheinend gegen jegliche Einflussnahme der gläubigen Relilehrer immun und somit bin ich zum Agnostizismus gekommen. (wobei ich ja eig. an einen Gott glaube, der aber nicht viel mit dem chrsitlichen zu tun hat) In der HTL hat mich der kontraproduktive Relilehrer nur noch mehr in meinem Nichtglauben bekräftigt. Er war einfach unfähig auf nur eine einzige Frage zu antworten. (wobei er ja genauso wie du daran scheitert, dass ich einfach schon eine eigene Meinung dazu habe und die Bibel einfach kein ausreichender Hinweis/Beweis ist. Wie du sagst: es bleibt einfach jedem selbst überlassen, wobei ich einen Ethikunterricht oder einen allgemeinen Reliunterricht- beinhaltet auch jegliche nichtanerkannten Kirchen, sprich die pösen Sekten- fordern würde)

BTW
etwas stinkig, war ich dann noch im Abschlussjahr:
einer der wenigen der eine 3 erhielt - eine 1 war unmöglich, jeder andere bekam eine 2 - obwohl man außer Anwesenheit keine Leistung erbringen konnte.  
@zukünftige Religionslehrer
Wenn ihr schon Noten vergebt, dann macht das nicht anhand mit der Stärke des Glaubens, sondern entsprechend messbarer Leistungen.  



> Du kannst ja unter Voraussetzung beten, dass es Gott zumindest der Möglichkeit halber gibt. Oder etwa nicht?


Blöd nur das falscher Gottglaube bei der einen oder anderen Religion nicht so gern gesehen wird.  Am Ende komme ich genau deswegen noch in die Hölle. muahahaha  




			
				Doc_Holiday am 16.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Worüber redet man denn im Reliunterricht bis zur Oberstufe? Über Buddhismus und Hinduismus, warum Drogen schlecht sind, ein wenig über den Islam und dann wieder vom Buddhismus. Vom Glauben an Gott oder Christus oder seiner Kirche keine Spur. So wichtig diese Themen wie andere Religionen etc. auch sind, aber wie kann ich mir Gedanken über andere Werte- und Religionssysteme machen, wenn ich nicht mal die Position meiner Religion, meiner Kirche, kenne? Was in unseren Schulen in Reli gelehrt wird ist, bestenfalls, mit zwei zugedrückten Augen, vergleichende Religionswissenschaft!


Also bei uns (Ösi oder halt wenigstens bei mir) wurde hauptsächlich die Position der kath. Kirche behandelt und andere Religionen nur bei Bedarf mitbehandelt. Also im Wesentlichen war es schon ein Reliunterricht römkath.
(Genau wie ich ihn wollen würde, wobei etwas mehr Wert auf andere Religionen gelegt werden sollte.)

Besonders   war einmal als wir den "Aufklärungsfilm" über pöse, pöse Sekten und das Hineinschlingern in die Abhängigkeit zu diesen Vereinen ansahen und die gesamte Klasse zum Schluss kam, dass die röm-kath. Kirche ja eig. nichts anderes ist und der Relilehrer etwas entgeistert danebenstand.


----------



## TBrain (19. März 2007)

aph am 19.03.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, du hast es entdeckt. *g*
> Nein, ich halte mich nicht für so toll - ich bin ja fehlbar, wie jeder (auch wenn einige hier das auf sich bezogen offenbar für unmöglich halten).
> 
> Logik ist keine Glaubensfrage. Siehe Ausführungen von meinereiner. Trifft meine beabsichtigte Aussage haargenau.



Ja OK  das was meinereiner über Logik geschrieben hat ist richtig. Wenn du aber mittels Logik Werte herleitest, dann bist du ja trotzdem an einer Stelle subjektiv (bei der Auswahl der Prämissen). Je nachdem von welchen Prämissen du glaubst, dass sie die richtigen sind, kommst du zu unterschiedlichen Werten.

Man kann also keine Werte nur aufgrund der Logik herleiten, weil irgendwo am Anfang die subjektive Auswahl von Prämissen steht (Der Glaube, dass die gewählten Prämissen die richtigen sind)

((meinereiner kann mich gerne korrigieren, falls ich da falsch liege))


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

> Ein klares Abgrenzungskriterium zu geben, was als Hilfstheorie gilt und was nicht, ist tatsächlich keine Leichtigkeit. Deine Beispiele scheinen mir aber eher unter den Punkt _Theorien im Kontext der zu prüfenden Theorie_ zu fallen. Das ist das, was ich mit „Konsistenz in Bezug auf andere Theorien“ meine. Hilfstheorien sind aber keine Theorien im Kontext, sondern so eine Art Vereinfachungen der ursprünglichen Theorie. Ich kann dir leider kein Beispiel aus den Naturwissenschaften geben, allerdings aus der formalen Logik: Es gibt ein formales System namens _RM_. Dieses System hinkt daran, dass Beweise unendlich lang werden können. Daher hat man eine Hilfslogik _RM3_ für RM entwickelt. RM und RM3 stehen dabei in der Relation zueinander, dass Formeln, die in RM3 nicht gültig sind, auch in RM nicht gültig sind (allerdings kann man nicht von RM3-Gültigkeit auf RM-Gültigkeit schließen). Wenn du demnach in RM eine Formel hast, deren Beweis problematisch zu werden scheint, kannst du in RM3 nachschauen und die Formel dort prüfen. Ist sie RM3-ungültig, weißt du, dass sie auch RM-ungültig ist.


Ich denke/hoffe/glaube *g* dich verstanden zu haben. Kurze Zusammenfassung des von dir Beschriebenen, damit ich sicher sein kann, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe:

RM und RM3 ------- in Relation
WENN: Formel in RM3 ungültig
DANN: Formel in RM ungültig (umgekehrt gilt es nicht)

Bei Unsicherheiten hilft die Überprüfung im RM3-System (zumindest was die Ungültigkeit betrifft).

So richtig?

Da taucht für mich aber ein großes Problem auf. Die formale Logik basiert ja auf dem „korrekten Schlussfolgern“ (ist eben logisch *g*), während dies für die Naturwissenschaften/Geschichtswissenschaften nur bedingt gilt, da beide ja nur mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit hantieren können (insofern ist das Prädikat „logisch“, es sei denn man bewegt sich in der Theorie selbst – ohne diese weiter zu hinterfragen -, für den naturwissenschaftlichen/historischen Beweis nicht gegeben). Aber das weißt du ja selbst besser als ich. Mein Problem ist eben, wie eine solche Hilfstheorie in den empirischen Wissenschaften aussehen kann und, wenn sie denn möglich ist, inwiefern sie sich dann von einer historischen „Hilfstheorie“ (die es ja nach deiner Aussage nicht gibt) unterscheiden würde.
Eine kurze Google-Suche hat mich zum einen auf Seiten zum Thema Psychologie und damit verbundenen „Hilfstheorien“ (aber ich glaube, dass da von einer anderen Definition von „Hilfstheorien“ ausgegangen wird) geführt, zum anderen habe ich das gefunden:

_„Lakatos (1974) beschreibt diesen Sachverhalt, wenn er von einer „Kerntheorie“ und „Hilfstheorien“ spricht. Die Hilfstheorien beziehen sich auf die Operationalisierungen und die dabei verwendeten Methoden (Interviews, Beobachtungen, Messungen usw.). Sie bilden einen „Schutzgürtel“, der verhindert, dass die Kerntheorie leichtfertig falsifiziert wird, obwohl sie eigentlich gültig ist (vgl. „Hintergrundwissen“). Die in der Literatur vorfindbare begriffliche Unterscheidung von einem Korrespondenz- und einem Basissatzproblem macht den gleichen Sachverhalt noch deutlicher.“_
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:L_9lX6H9gSAJ:www.uni-k%C3%B6ln.de/phil-fak/psych/methoden/veranstaltungen/methoden/versuchsplanung/Versuchsplanung-10-Hypothese-Theorie.pdf+Hilfstheorien&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=de

Das kann es aber auch nicht sein, weil bei dieser „Definition“ von Hilfstheorien u. a. von „Hintergrundwissen“ gesprochen wird, und as wäre doch genau das, was du unter „Konsistenz in Bezug auf andere Theorien“ verstehst. Oder?

Ich bräuchte da tatsächlich ein griffiges (aus den Naturwissenschaften kommendes) Beispiel. Kennst du vielleicht eine Website, die so eines liefern könnte? Oder weiß kennt vielleicht aph ein solches Beispiel?



> > Wenn (c) einen Echtheitsnachweis darstellt, so müsste eigentlich das Christentum mit seinen mehr als 2 Mrd. „Anhängern“ und über 2000-jährigen Geschichte einen gewaltigen Echtheitsnachweis darstellen (es sei denn, um es mit deinen Worten auszudrücken, dass man „Fan von Verschwörungstheorien“ ist). Stimmt das?
> 
> 
> 
> Nö  Die 2 Mrd. Gläubigen sind ja keine Zeugen, sondern Anhänger. Mir geht es um die Leute, die tatsächlich bezeugen können, was da z.B. in der Bibel bzw. der Quelle steht.


Jesus ist ja nicht im stillen Kämmerchen sondern in der Öffentlichkeit aufgetreten. Insofern fanden sich damals wohl auch genug „Zeugen“ (deshalb auch der Verweis auf die Geschichte). Es ist ja nicht so, dass nur ein einziger Mensch von Jesus erzählt, sondern dass es im Gegenteil eine recht große Menge an Zeugnissen gibt. Der „Echtheitsnachweis“ nach (c) bleibt also (auch wenn er mir so nicht so gefällt).
Die 2 Mrd. „Anhänger“ waren darauf gemünzt, dass die tradierte Sache, umso mehr gut dokumentiert sein _müsste_, da ja der Ausfall einer Quelle dann weniger ins Gewicht fallen würde.



> – Gut, wo wird gerade beim Thema angekommen sind: Vieles, was in der Bibel steht, lässt sich natürlich durch Hinweis eben auf Konsistenz mit anderen und vor allem unabhängigen historischen Aufzeichnungen „verifizieren“. Ich möchte aber behaupten, dass gerade bei den Erzählungen, wo Gott tatsächlich auftritt (und nicht bloß im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht), es wesentlich schwieriger ist, weitere und vor allem unabhängige Belege für die Wahrheit des Bezeugten zu finden (hier müsste aber wohl Doc-Holiday ran, denn Belege habe ich für meine Vermutung absolut nicht Oo).


Ich sage ja, dass sich die Theologie unter anderem (nicht nur) mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Zum Letztgenannten bleibt aber weiterhin zu sagen, dass ein „Zeuge“ nicht seinen eigene Glaubwürdigkeit beweisen kann, man ihm also einen Vertrauensvorschuss geben muss, der dann je nach weiterer Untersuchung und weiteren „Belegen“ oder „Gegenbelegen“ als gerechtfertigt oder ungerechtfertigt erachtet werden muss.



> > Aber auch alles bisher Geschriebene meinerseits gilt unter dem Eingeständnis, dass überhaupt Experimente gemacht werden! In der Tat ist es aber so, dass gerade die moderne Quantenphysik keinerlei Möglichkeit eines Experiments besitzt (sowohl aus finanziellen wie auch aus technischen Gründen). Viele naturwissenschaftliche Theorien sind also nicht einmal experimentell erwiesen. Umso mehr würde ihre „Hinweiskraft“ schwinden.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Theorien werden aber implizit bewährt, wenn sie irgendwo Anwendung finden (also etwa mit den neuen Erkenntnissen ein Apparat gebaut wird). Bei Theorien, die weder explizit noch implizit geprüft werden, kann man freilich nur auf Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien setzen.


Das Problem ist ja aber eben, dass diese Theorien (noch?!) gar nicht angewendet werden (können). Kleine Scherzfrage nebenbei: Wozu finanzieren wir dann das Ganze *gg*?
Aber das Problem von weder implizit noch explizit geprüften Theorien schilderst du ja selbst, also sind wir hier wieder einer Meinung.



> > Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich vom „Normalerweise“ spreche. Du sprichst jetzt aber von Relation. Ich bin verwirrt!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Eingangshinweis war so gemeint, wie in dem letzten Beispiel erläutert, demnach einfach daran halten^^


Und das andere vergessen? Ok ^^



> > Dann stellt sich wiederum die Frage, wieso die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ zum Thema hat.
> 
> 
> Huch? Was soll ich da noch groß begründen? Frag doch einfach mal rum, was die Leute von Gödels Unvollständigkeitssätzen halten. Das wird dir zwar nicht das Warum? beantworten, aber zeigen, dass viele tatsächlich keine Meinung dazu haben.


Tja intuitiv würde ich ja sagen, dass sie keine „Meinung“ zum Thema, weil es sie eben innerlich nicht berührt. Aber das wäre ja ein Kreisschluss. Deshalb frage ich ja, warum die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ dazu hat.


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

aph am 19.03.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Logik ist keine Glaubensfrage. Siehe Ausführungen von meinereiner. Trifft meine beabsichtigte Aussage haargenau.


Wer behauptet denn das? Die Prämissen sind's, wo es hapert. Da fängt der Glaube an    (und das gilt für alle Religionen/Naturwissenschaften/Geschichtswissenschaften & Co.).

Ich vermute aber (Achtung: Es ist nur eine Vermutung -> falls ich falsch liege, bitte umgehend korrigieren), dass dir nicht ganz bewusst ist, was Meinereiner mit seiner Unterscheidung von tatsächlicher "Logik" und dem, was man im Alltag unter "Logik" versteht, meinte. Bevor jetzt wieder dein Groll über mich hinwegbraust, sage ich dir auch gleich weshalb ich diese _Vermutung_ hege: Du nimmst immer wieder Naturwissenschaften und Logik in einen Mund. Dabei sind gerade erstere (ebenso wie die Geschichtswissenschaften) stark (nur?!) von der Wahrscheinlichkeit abhängig. Logik kann nur innerhalb dieses Systems verwendet werden. Aristotelische (danke Meinereiner ^^) logische Schlüsse haben aber normalerweise „absoluten“ Charakter. Sie stimmen entweder, oder sie stimmen nicht. Und irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl (kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich vollkommen irre -> eventuell könnte ich auch ein paar Zitate aus deinen Texten nennen, die mich zu dieser Ansicht bringen), dass du glaubst, dass die Verwendung von Logik in den Naturwissenschaften/historischen Wissenschaften ebenfalls zu solchen „klaren“ Schlüssen führt. Dem ist aber nicht so, und eigentlich ist das auch schon aus der Unmöglichkeit zwingender Beweisführung in den oben genannten Wissenschaften zu ersehen.
Wenn ich dich aber völlig falsch verstanden habe, so bitte ich dich, weiter in die Diskussion einzugreifen. Möglichkeiten gibt’s zuhauf:

„Historischer Gottesbeweis“ – derzeit offenes Thema

Erste Ursache – kannst du ruhig widerlegen (ich habe da nicht genau verstanden, ob dich dieser „Beweis“ eher überzeugt hat oder eher nicht, da du einerseits schreibst, dass du ihn recht – ich zitiere – „vielversprechend“ fandest, http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=133
andererseits behauptest du aber wieder, dass in dieser Diskussion alle Argumente bezüglich Gottes Existenz widerlegt worden seien
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=125)
-> confused?!?

Diskussion zu irgendeinem anderen „Gottesbeweis/Gegenbeweis“ (das schreibe ich nur, damit’s dann nicht heißt, dass ich vorschreiben würde, worüber du sprechen sollst).


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

aph am 19.03.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 19.03.2007 02:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe ja auch darauf hingewiesen (das hat Meinereiner aber weggelassen), dass ich nicht mit solch einer Argumentation angefangen habe: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=129
Abgesehen davon ist auch eine größerer Befürworterkreis von Relevanz, auch wenn ich das ethisch zum Teil bedenklich finde und auch diese Relevanz nicht allzu hoch einschätze. Gegeben ist sie aber trotzdem. In den Naturwissenschaften wird ja auch die Theorie am ehesten akzeptiert, hinter der die meisten Forscher stehen. Aber wie gesagt, so eine Argumentation sagt mir persönlich eher wenig zu.


> Es wäre vermutlich einfacher, Gott als historisch belegt zu betrachten, wenn es nur _eine_ Religion gäbe. *g*


Ein Witz oder ernst gemeint? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, inwiefern?


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

Custer am 19.03.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist, das es *KEINEN * Beweis dafür gibt, dass Jesu jemals gelebt hat, egal wieviele Särge James Cameron noch ausgräbt und Hollywoodlike inszeniert


Ohne Worte ...   
Es sollte auch in die hinterste Atheistenecke gedrungen sein, dass es "Beweise" für die Existenz Jesu (im Sinne der Geschichtswissenschaften) gibt.


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

fiumpf am 19.03.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.


Bitte Thread lesen!


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

crackajack am 19.03.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst deine Finger wund tippen und weiter im Kreis argumentieren, aber wenn nicht mehr kommt wie die Bibel als Beweis/Hinweis, dann bringt mir das überhaupt nichts.


Ich glaube du verkennst die derzeitige Diskussion um den "historischen Beweis", andernfalls kann ich mir das "im Kreis argumentieren" nicht erklären.



> ElNonsk am 14.03.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, da maße ich mir nicht zu, darüber entscheiden zu können. Du musst schon selbst zu dir ehrlich sein. Das kann ich dir nicht abnehmen   



> > Du kannst ja unter Voraussetzung beten, dass es Gott zumindest der Möglichkeit halber gibt. Oder etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> Blöd nur das falscher Gottglaube bei der einen oder anderen Religion nicht so gern gesehen wird.  Am Ende komme ich genau deswegen noch in die Hölle. muahahaha


Wenn es ernst gemeint ist (da kann man sich bei dir ja nie so sicher sein   ): Dann musst du jede Religion überprüfen, um schließlich zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen.

P. S.: Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht. Ich meine, wie hattest du dir denn vorgestellt, dass ich zum _christlichen_ Gott kommen würde, ohne dass dabei die Bibel genannt würde? Da müsste ich mich ja fast schon selbst als "Heiland" sehen, der "frohe Kunde" bringt. Ich bin so vermessen wie Hegel und sage, dass der "Weltgeist sich in mir manifestiert habe".
Wenn du aber wieder zum philos. Gott zurückkehren willst, bitte, da gibts "Beweise/Hinweise" und "Gegenbeweise/Gegenhinweise (wie nennt man so was *g*)" en masse, aber zum christlichen Gott wirst du nur kommen, wenn du dich an der Bibeldiskussion beteiligst.

P. P. S.: Bin mir nicht mehr sicher: Hast du damals dann verstanden, was ich mit Kant und den Naturgesetzen gemeint hatte?


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

TBrain am 19.03.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja OK  das was meinereiner über Logik geschrieben hat ist richtig. Wenn du aber mittels Logik Werte herleitest, dann bist du ja trotzdem an einer Stelle subjektiv (bei der Auswahl der Prämissen). Je nachdem von welchen Prämissen du glaubst, dass sie die richtigen sind, kommst du zu unterschiedlichen Werten.
> 
> Man kann also keine Werte nur aufgrund der Logik herleiten, weil irgendwo am Anfang die subjektive Auswahl von Prämissen steht (Der Glaube, dass die gewählten Prämissen die richtigen sind)


Du hast völlig Recht, und ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass meine Werte NUR auf Logik aufbauen (wenn ihr genau hinschaut waren da sage und schreibe 3 Zielsetzungen meines Handelns!). Aber ich fand's wichtig, Logik zu erwähnen, weil sie sehr wichtig für mich ist, um meine Werte zu begründen. Manchen Leuten scheinen ihre Prämissen zu genügen.


----------



## ElNonsk (19. März 2007)

aph am 18.03.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 18.03.2007 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du davon ausgehst, was die "Allgemeinheit" (was für ein schönes nichtssagende Wort) denkt, gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn du aber von den Geschichtswissenschaften ausgehst, liegst du falsch. Der Historiker muss in der Tat den Nachweis bringen, dass die geschilderten Vorgänge Märchen und nicht "wahres Geschehen" darstellen (was ja aufgrund der zusätzlich gegeben Quelle recht leicht ist -> mir wäre jedenfalls neu, dass die Brüder Grimm behauptet hätten, dass sie keine Märchen gesammenlt haben).


> Ich habe schon auf den Kreisschluss hingewiesen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, weise es nach.





> Welcher Kreisschluss?


Du gehst davon aus, dass alle "Gläubigen" im Unrecht sind (es also z. B. keinen Gott gibt) und du, bzw. der Atheismus Recht haben. Daraus folgerst du, dass der Atheismus die Bezeichnung Weltanschauung nicht verdient.
Das ist der Kreisschluss, den ich meine.


> > Siehst du, genau deshalb argumentierst du nicht vernünftig. Du gehst von Gegebenheiten aus, die, gerade angesichts dieses Threads, nicht gegeben sind (sonst könntest du dich darauf rausreden, dass du es nicht besser weißt).
> 
> 
> Welche Gegebenheiten? Ich behaupte ja keine.


Behauptete Gegebenheiten: Dass in dem Thread alle "Beweisversuche" widerlegt wurden. Stimmt nicht (aber das steht ja weiter oben genauer).



> > Mich würde es ungemein interessieren, wie die Logik deine Werte rechtfertigt. Ich warte auf konkrete Beispiele *gg*
> 
> 
> Ich habe mehr als nur die Logik aufgezählt.


Ja, aber du hast *auch* die Logik aufgezählt. Und ich möchte eben wissen, wie die Logik diese Werte rechtfertigen soll. Aber sei's drum, ich will kein spitzfindiger Paragraphenreiter sein. Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass du etwas anderes gemeint hast.


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dich aber völlig falsch verstanden habe, so bitte ich dich, weiter in die Diskussion einzugreifen.


Also ... Logik habe ich eigentlich nicht so oft im Zusammenhang mit Naturwissenschaften verwendet. Allerdings bestehe ich genau wie meinereiner nach wie vor auf den Unterschieden zwischen Naturwissenschaften und Geschichtswissenschaften. Die Diskussion führt(e) meinereiner völlig ausreichend dazu. Ich kann das Ergebnis eures Disputs abwarten, aber eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, dass es bereits ein Ergebnis gibt. Meinereiners Argumente haben mich 100%ig überzeugt, weil ich sie logisch(!) finde.
Daher ja meine Ansicht, dass ihr euch nur noch im Kreis dreht.



> „Historischer Gottesbeweis“ – derzeit offenes Thema


Wie gesagt: Empfinde ich nicht mehr als offen, sondern als negativ beschieden.



> Erste Ursache – kannst du ruhig widerlegen (ich habe da nicht genau verstanden, ob dich dieser „Beweis“ eher überzeugt hat oder eher nicht, da du einerseits schreibst, dass du ihn recht – ich zitiere – „vielversprechend“ fandest, andererseits behauptest du aber wieder, dass in dieser Diskussion alle Argumente bezüglich Gottes Existenz widerlegt worden seien.


Ja, dieser Beweisversuch war letztlich nicht überzeugend, aber er war von allen bisherigen derjenige, der am nahesten daran war, mich von meinem Standpunkt wegzubekommen.



			
				ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es wäre vermutlich einfacher, Gott als historisch belegt zu betrachten, wenn es nur _eine_ Religion gäbe. *g*
> 
> 
> Ein Witz oder ernst gemeint? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, inwiefern?


Kein Witz. Es ist doch so, dass du den christlichen Gott historisch bezeugt siehst? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sei die Bibel Zeugnis von Begegnungen von Menschen mit Gott, bzw. ihren Erfahrungen mit ihm. Das schließt (korrigiere mich wenn ich irre) auch ihre Erlebnisse mit Jesus' übernatürlichen Erscheinungen mit ein.

Wenn es jetzt so wäre, dass es nur eine einzige Religion gäbe, und alle Gläubigen der Welt exakt denselben Zeugnissen über Gott vertrauen würden, dann hätte ich es doch wahnsinnig viel schwerer, diesen Zeugnissen ihre Glaubwürdigkeit abzusprechen.

Da es aber jeweils millionenfache Zeugnisse gibt, die sich auf dramatische Art widersprechen, kann man eigentlich keine der historisch belegten Zeugnisse Gottes als die wahren anerkennen. Ich wüsste nicht, nach welchen Kriterien ich da eine bevorzugen sollte. Die Millionen Christen mit ihrer Bibel, die Millionen Juden mit ihrer Tora oder die Millionen Moslems mit ihrem Koran?


----------



## El_Cativo (19. März 2007)

Sofer das nicht schon längst geschehen ist, möchte ich hier mal alle auf folgendes hinweisen:
"Ich weigere mich zu beweisen, dass ich existiere", sagt Gott, "denn ein Beweis ist gegen den Glauben und ohne Glauben bin ich nichts!" - "Aber", sagt der Mensch, "der Babelfisch ist doch eine unbewusste Offenbarung, nicht wahr? Er hätte sich nicht zufällig entwickeln können. Er beweist, dass es dich gibt und darum gibt es dich deiner Argumentation zufolge nicht. Quod erat demonstrandum." - "Ach du lieber Gott", sagt Gott, "daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht!", und löst sich prompt in ein Logikwölkchen auf."~ *Douglas Adams*
Das sagt schon sehr viel zum Thema Gottesbeweis aus.
Oder noch was:
"Wenn Gott allmächtig ist, kann er dann einen Stein erschaffen, der so schwer ist, dass er ihn selbst nicht anheben kann ?"

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion einigermassen müßig, denn Gott existiert. Den Beweis dafür liefert dir jeder Mensch der an ihn glaubt in genau diesem Augenblick, da er an ihn glaubt.


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du davon ausgehst, was die "Allgemeinheit" (was für ein schönes nichtssagende Wort) denkt, gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn du aber von den Geschichtswissenschaften ausgehst, liegst du falsch. Der Historiker muss in der Tat den Nachweis bringen, dass die geschilderten Vorgänge Märchen und nicht "wahres Geschehen" darstellen (was ja aufgrund der zusätzlich gegeben Quelle recht leicht ist -> mir wäre jedenfalls neu, dass die Brüder Grimm behauptet hätten, dass sie keine Märchen gesammenlt haben).


Naja ... es sollte sich aber bei den Vorgängen doch um Dinge handeln, die nachweisbar sind. Man kann halt nicht verlangen, etwas nicht Widerlegbares zu widerlegen. Wer etwas behauptet, was gemeinhin als "übernatürlich" betrachtet wird (also nicht alltäglich), der ist meiner Ansicht nach in der Beweisschuld.
Es ist doch etwas anderes, wenn ich als Historiker behaupte, Alexander der Große sei schwul gewesen, oder ob ich behaupte, er sei der Sohn eines Stieres und einer Griechin gewesen. Verstehst du, was ich meine?



> Du gehst davon aus, dass alle "Gläubigen" im Unrecht sind


Wie ich schon mal schrieb, gehe ich davon nicht aus. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, weil es für meine Vorstellung einer Welt keine Relevanz hat. Stell dir das so vor: Ich lauf da so durch die Welt, und handle gemäß meinem Menschsein, meiner Ziele und meiner Logik ... und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden und kann das meiste erklären.
Da kommt einer des Weges und sagt: "Hey, alles stammt von einem Spaghettimonster ab!" Sag ich: "Äh ja, danke für den Hinweis, interessante Idee, aber ... spricht irgendwie gar nichts dafür." Da behaart er: "Aha! Du bist also ein Anti-Spaghettianer? Gehörst du jener Weltanschauung an??"
Ja, und das finde ich dann irgendwie anmaßend, weil ich bis dahin ganz gut ohne diese Klassifizierung ausgekommen war.
Verstehst du, was ich meine?



> Behauptete Gegebenheiten: Dass in dem Thread alle "Beweisversuche" widerlegt wurden. Stimmt nicht (aber das steht ja weiter oben genauer).


Doch. Dank Logik. *g*
Sie wurden nicht alle "gegenbewiesen", sprich: Es wurde nicht bewiesen, dass sie nicht stimmen können. Aber es wurde in allen Fällen logisch dargelegt, dass sie keine positiven Beweise darstellen.



> Ja, aber du hast *auch* die Logik aufgezählt. Und ich möchte eben wissen, wie die Logik diese Werte rechtfertigen soll. Aber sei's drum, ich will kein spitzfindiger Paragraphenreiter sein. Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass du etwas anderes gemeint hast.


Siehe Antwort an TBrain.


----------



## Meinereiner (19. März 2007)

@ElNonsk

Jepp, das mit RM und RM3 passt so.



> Mein Problem ist eben, wie eine solche Hilfstheorie in den empirischen Wissenschaften aussehen kann und, wenn sie denn möglich ist, inwiefern sie sich dann von einer historischen „Hilfstheorie“ (die es ja nach deiner Aussage nicht gibt) unterscheiden würde.



Ein reales Beispiel aus den Naturwissenschaften kann ich nicht geben (ich kann nur auf meine Beispiel mit den Billardkugeln verweisen, was aber womöglich auch unter die Kategorie _Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien_ fällt); ich wüsste auch nicht, wo man danach suchen sollte, denn das ist einfach ZU fachwissenschaftlich (und leider nicht _mein_ Fach).

Aber vielleicht hilft das ja weiter: Wenn wir uns mal an das Relevanzlogikbeispiel mit RM und RM3 halten, was unterscheidet dann eine Theorie T von ihrer Hilfstheorie TH? Nun, offenbar ist die Erklärungsmächtigkeit von TH eine echte Teilmenge der Erklärungsmächtigkeit von T. RM (als T) kann bestimmte Formeln F1 bis Fn auf RM-Gültigkeit und RM-Nichtgültigkeit prüfen. RM3 (als TH) kann dieselben Formeln F1 bis Fn lediglich auf RM-Nichtgültigkeit prüfen.

Auf Naturwissenschaften umgemünzt hieße das dann wohl etwa, dass TH eine weniger gut bewährte Version von T ist (vgl. mein Billardkugelnbeispiel).

Wie sähe das aber in den Geschichtswissenschaften aus? Vermutlich, dass TH eine wenige wahrscheinliche Version von T ist. Wie sollte aber so eine weniger wahrscheinliche Hilfstheorie aussehen? In dem Billardkugelnbeispiel habe ich einen Analogieschluss verwendet (Billardkugeln verhalten sich wie Atome); in den Geschichtswissenschaften (für das Beispiel, dass Aristoteles die _Analytica Priora_ nicht geschrieben hat) müsste das dann etwa so aussehen, dass wir z.B. wüssten, dass Nikomachos (der Vater von Aristoteles) keine logischen Schriften verfasst hat und dass wir wüssten, dass Aristoteles direkt nach seinem Vater schlug. So könnten wir davon ausgehen, dass Aristoteles die _Analytica Priora_ nicht geschrieben hat, da sie ja logische Schriften sind. Wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit, (obwohl sich hier schon auf den ersten Blick viele Schwierigkeiten ergeben, z.B. dass, wenn das Billardkugelnbeispiel eher auf den Punkt _Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien_ verweist, dann auch dieses Beispiel; das müsste man alles genauer untersuchen zusammen mit den anderen möglichen Formen von Hilfstheorien), reißt aber auch nicht viel aus dem Feuer, denn letztendlich bin ich, wie aph, auch der Meinung, dass du nicht glaubhaft wirst zeigen können, dass naturwissenschaftliche Belege genauso einzuschätzen sind, wie historische; das dünkt schon intuitiv viel zu unplausibel. Wenn nur einer meiner Hinweise auf die Vorteile eines einmaligen Experiments (die eingeschlossen, die mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen sind), plausibel bleibt, ist die Sache damit gegessen. Und selbst wenn ein einmaliges Experiment tatsächlich keine Vorteile haben sollte, bleibt, wie geschrieben, noch immer der Verweis auf Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten sowie die implizite Bewährung unserer Theorien im Alltag. Schadensbegrenzung ist eine Sache, die Vorteile des Experimentes PLAUSIBEL wegzudiskutieren ein gaaanz andere.

Lakatos:

Ne, in Lakatos’ Sinne habe ich das nicht gemeint; zur Erklärung: Popper hat behauptet, Theorien würden widerlegt, wenn sich eine mit der Theorie inkonsistente Beobachtung machen ließe. Kuhn hingegen hat die Sache völlig anders aufgezogen, indem er von sog. _Paradigmata_ spricht. Paradigmata gäben dabei z.B. vor, was etwa ein wissenschaftlich relevantes Problem sei (ist z.B. die Frage nach dem fliegenden Spaghettimonster von wissenschaftlicher Relevanz?), wie solche Probleme zu lösen seien (z.B. durch Experimente oder durch reines spekulieren), welche Apparate zur Lösung des Problems verwendet werden sollten (lieber das Mikroskop oder doch die Biotonne?), an welchen Theorien man sich zu orientieren habe (sollte sich eine Theorie, die etwas über Atome sagt, eher am Atommodell oder an Leibnizens Monadenlehre orientieren?), welche Daten für die Theorie relevant seien (muss ich für meine Atomtheorie die Beobachtung mit einbeziehen, dass es Leute mit Laktoseintoleranz gibt?), was überhaupt als Datum gelte (gilt die Tatsache, dass sich mir das fliegende Spaghettimonster im Traume offenbart hat als wissenschaftlich verwertbares Datum?) usw. usf.

Die Zerstörung (Widerlegung) solcher Paradigmata gestalte sich dabei weitaus schwieriger, als es Popper vorausgesagt hat. Wenn etwa ein Experiment nicht das Ergebnis erbringt, was das Paradigma nahe legt, dann sei zuerst einmal der Wissenschaftler schuld. Wenn das ausgeschlossen wurde und das Problem (_Anomalie_ heißt es in Kuhns Terminologie) weiterhin besteht, könne man hie und da am Paradigma rumdrehen und schauen, ob es sich nicht doch noch einfügt. Wenn das Problem dann noch immer besteht, könne man es für spätere Generationen zurücklegen. Ist auch das keine Option, könne man es endlich als tatsächliches Problem wahrnehmen. Dann könne es dazu kommen, dass man sich einigt, dass das momentane Paradigma einfach unangemessen sei. In dieser Situation kämen dann Anwärter auf, die als neues Paradigma kandidieren und womöglich würde das alte Paradigma KOMPLETT durch eines der neuen ersetzt. Dieser Paradigmenwechsel sei dabei jedoch absolut irrational; es sei rational nicht zu erklären, warum gerade dieses oder jenes Paradigma aus dem Streit als Sieger hervorgegangen ist.

Was Lakatos dagegen eingewendet hat, ist, dass Paradigmenwechsel (a) nicht irrational seien und (b) Paradigmata nicht KOMPLETT wiederlegt würden. Stattdessen gäbe es einen sog. harten Kern, der jeden Paradigmenwechsel überlebe. Der Energieerhaltungssatz sei etwa so ein harter Kern. Die Theorien im Schutzgürtel des EES seien dabei Theorien, die auf selbigen sich stützen. Behauptete dann eine Theorie, der EES sei falsch, dann würde eher diese Theorie denn der EES verworfen. Diese Theorien im Schutzgürtel sind eben die Theorien, die hin und wieder verworfen würden. – Das ist im Grunde der ganze Witz an der Geschichte...und absolut nicht unproblematisch.



> Es ist ja nicht so, dass nur ein einziger Mensch von Jesus erzählt, sondern dass es im Gegenteil eine recht große Menge an Zeugnissen gibt. Der „Echtheitsnachweis“ nach (c) bleibt also (auch wenn er mir so nicht so gefällt).



Joar, das kriegt man noch durch Verweis auf andere, unabhängige historische Aufzeichnungen „verifiziert“ und bis dahin ist die Bibel ein historisches Dokument wie alle anderen. Wie sieht es aber mit dem Punkt aus, dass Jesus Gottes Sohn sei, Wasser in Wein verwandelt habe usw.? Genau in diesen Punkten kann die Bibel wohl nicht mehr als historisch brauchbares Dokument gelten.



> Ich sage ja, dass sich die Theologie unter anderem (nicht nur) mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Zum Letztgenannten bleibt aber weiterhin zu sagen, dass ein „Zeuge“ nicht seinen eigene Glaubwürdigkeit beweisen kann, man ihm also einen Vertrauensvorschuss geben muss, der dann je nach weiterer Untersuchung und weiteren „Belegen“ oder „Gegenbelegen“ als gerechtfertigt oder ungerechtfertigt erachtet werden muss.



Jepp, das ist dann wieder der Punkt mit der Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien. Wenn dieses Kriterium aber nicht angewendet werden kann (weil die Behauptung z.B. metaphysischer Art ist, sodass es schlichtweg keine brauchbaren Theorien gibt, die mit der fraglichen Theorie konsistent sind), dann haben wir ein Problem betreff der Glaubwürdigkeit der fraglichen Textstelle. – Zeugen einen Vertrauensvorschuss zu geben, ist zwar eine löbliche Sache, widerspricht aber völlig der gängigen Praxis: Wer als Zeuge vor Gericht behauptet, der Angeklagte sei nicht der Mörder, sondern dessen absolut identischer Klon, der aber zufällig schon wieder abgereist sei, sollte nicht mit einem Vertrauensvorschuss rechnen. Sonst würde man vor Gericht ja nur noch metaphysisch argumentieren: „Tja, können wir nicht überprüfen, also bekommt mein Zeuge Vertrauensvorschuss, ergo Freispruch!“.

(Ich bin anbei bemerkt entschieden dagegen, von DER Bibel als historischem Dokument zu sprechen. Die Bibel ist eine Zusammenstellung von Texten: Einige Texte kommen als brauchbare historische Dokumente in Frage, andere nicht. Der Verweis auf eine historisch belegte Stelle in der Bibel und der Schluss darauf, dass demnach DIE Bibel als Ganzes als brauchbares historisches Dokument in Frage komme, bzw. der Verweis auf eine historisch nicht belegte Stelle und der Schluss, dass demnach DIE Bibel im Ganzen kein historisch brauchbares Dokument sei, wäre schlichtweg Unsinn – hier hätten wir einen Fall, wo ein Induktionsschluss auch unter pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten unzulässig ist.)



> Tja intuitiv würde ich ja sagen, dass sie keine „Meinung“ zum Thema, weil es sie eben innerlich nicht berührt. Aber das wäre ja ein Kreisschluss. Deshalb frage ich ja, warum die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ dazu hat.



Eine Zusammenfassung dünkt mir hier ganz hilfreich:

Du hattest geschrieben:



> Aber sowohl der zwingende „mathematische“ Gottesbeweis (den Anselm von Canterbury gefunden zu glauben hatte) [der Beweis war übrigens nicht mathematischer, sondern prädikatenlogischer Natur  ], als auch der „physikalische“ Gottesbeweis des Aquinaten und alle in diese Richtung gehenden Gottesbeweise bleiben uns innerlich fern. Das liegt in der Natur solcher „Beweise“. Wenn jemand beweisen könnte, dass Alpha Centauri nicht 1,3 pc sondern 1,7 pc von unserer Erde entfernt ist, so würde diese Entdeckung sicher einige interessieren, aber sie würde wohl kaum Emotionen auslösen (außer beim wütenden Astrophysiker, der die Strecke auf 1,3 pc berechnet hatte  ).



Welche Überlegung steht hierhinter? Offenbar diejenige, dass Gott sich auf eine Weise offenbare, die ALLEN Menschen zugänglich ist, nämlich auf einer emotionalen Ebene. Da naturwissenschaftliche Beweise nicht ALLE Menschen auf einer emotionalen Ebene berühren, offenbare sich demnach Gott nicht durch naturwissenschaftliche Beweise (richtig?). In Anlehnung an das von Doc_Holiday gebrachte Benedikt XVI-Zitat bezweifle ich aber im Grunde, dass Gott nur EINEN Weg kennt, sich zu offenbaren (müsste irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen stehen). Selbst wenn es letztlich stets darum geht, jemanden auf einer emotionalen Ebene zu berühren, ist damit noch nicht festgelegt, dass darum auch stets dasselbe Mittel Anwendung findet. Warum sollte sich Gott einem weltoffenen Naturwissenschaftler nicht DURCH einen naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis offenbaren? Dieser Beweis würde dann zwar nur von einer sehr kleinen Menge Menschen überhaupt akzeptiert, aber wo liegt das Problem? Deiner Behauptung, Gott offenbare sich nicht in naturwissenschaftlichen u.ä. Beweisen, weil die meisten Menschen davon emotional nicht berührt würden, setze ich entgegen, dass sich Gott in so vielen Weise offenbaren würde, wie nötig


----------



## Meinereiner (19. März 2007)

oder überhaupt denkbar sind – wirf hundert Pfeile Richtung Zielscheibe, einer wird schon treffen.


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2007)

In ca. 2 Wochen können wir diesen Fred als Buch veröffentlichen.........


----------



## aph (19. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 19.03.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> oder überhaupt denkbar sind – wirf hundert Pfeile Richtung Zielscheibe, einer wird schon treffen.


Knapp daneben ... 13 Worte hättste schon noch einsparen können, um wieder im Rahmen zu bleiben. 

Aber eigentlich war auch keines zu viel, muss ich nach dem Lesen gestehen. :/


----------



## ElNonsk (21. März 2007)

aph am 19.03.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich das so verstehen, dass meine Argumente „unlogisch“ sind *g* 
Dann dürften wir uns ja gar nicht im Kreis drehen, denn dann müssten seine Argumente ja meine ohne Probleme übertrumpfen und die Diskussion wäre bald zu Ende (es sei denn du gehst davon aus, dass ich nur Blödsinn labere *g* -> dann erübrigt sich tatsächlich jede weitere Diskussion).



> > „Historischer Gottesbeweis“ – derzeit offenes Thema
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt: Empfinde ich nicht mehr als offen, sondern als negativ beschieden.


Deine Meinung sei dir ungenommen, aber könntest du dann bitte auch darlegen, wieso du die Sachlage so siehst (wie gesagt, ich kann ja nicht deine Gedanken lesen, um zu verstehen, wieso du mich widerlegt siehst)?



> > Erste Ursache – kannst du ruhig widerlegen (ich habe da nicht genau verstanden, ob dich dieser „Beweis“ eher überzeugt hat oder eher nicht, da du einerseits schreibst, dass du ihn recht – ich zitiere – „vielversprechend“ fandest, andererseits behauptest du aber wieder, dass in dieser Diskussion alle Argumente bezüglich Gottes Existenz widerlegt worden seien.
> 
> 
> Ja, dieser Beweisversuch war letztlich nicht überzeugend, aber er war von allen bisherigen derjenige, der am nahesten daran war, mich von meinem Standpunkt wegzubekommen.


Was war daran nicht überzeugend bzw. woran krankt er?



> ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, der mir persönlich nicht so gefällt (vielleicht bin ich da aber auch aus der Geschichte heraus zu sehr gebrandmarkt): Wenn ich deiner Argumentation folgen würde, müsste ich ja der „Masse“ Glauben schenken, so nach dem Motto „wenn es alle so sehen, dann wird’s wohl so sein“. Das passt mir aber nicht so Recht.
Die Frage nach dem Kriterium, das angewendet werden sollte, könnte dann einfach so gelöst werden, dass die Anzahl (Mehrheit) der Gläubigen zur Richtschnur für den Wahrheitsgehalt der Religion werden würde, was zurzeit ja auf das Christentum zutreffen würde. Mir persönlich gefällt das aber eben nicht.
Was aber die „historisch belegten Zeugnisse“ von Gott angeht, kann man ja auch so antworten. Die drei von dir genannten Weltreligionen gehen alle davon, dass es einen Gott gibt. Nun könnte man natürlich darüber streiten, welche Attribute diese Religionen diesem einen Gott zuweisen, Fakt bleibt aber, dass sie allesamt von seiner Existenz ausgehen. Insofern hättest du dann ja wieder ein Zeugnis, dass es einen Gott gibt, immerhin stimmen da die von dir genannten Religionen überein. Du müsstest dann nur mehr herausfinden, wer denn absolut „Recht“ hat. Aber wie gesagt, solche Argumentationen gefallen mir persönlich nicht so sehr.


----------



## aph (21. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 21.03.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich das so verstehen, dass meine Argumente „unlogisch“ sind *g*
> Dann dürften wir uns ja gar nicht im Kreis drehen, denn dann müssten seine Argumente ja meine ohne Probleme übertrumpfen und die Diskussion wäre bald zu Ende.


Korrekt. Es geht mir in der Tat momentan so, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass du den Fehler in deinen logischen Schlüssen einfach nicht einsehen willst. Ich habe keine Idee, wie wir aus dieser Zwickmühle rauskommen könnten.
Ich glaube, dass du dir einfach vor einigen Jahren - oder basierend auf der neulich verlinkten Webseite - diese Theorie der Gleichsetzung naturwissenschaftlicher und historischer Beweise zurecht gelegt hast. Darauf fußt deine gesamte Beweisführung. Aber die Gleichsetzung ist einfach falsch, und alle Argumente nützen nichts, weil du es dir nicht leisten kannst, dir einen Fehler einzugestehen. Nein, im Zweifelsfall erhebst du dich lieber über deine Gesprächspartner und unterstellst ihnen mangelndes Verständnis.
Vergleiche hierzu die Stelle in meinereiners letzten Antworten, an der er sich mit meiner Ansicht solidarisch erklärt.
Wir haben hier ein echtes Problem, wenn Uneinigkeit über Logik (im Sinne Lehre vom richtigen Schluss) besteht.



> Deine Meinung sei dir ungenommen, aber könntest du dann bitte auch darlegen, wieso du die Sachlage so siehst (wie gesagt, ich kann ja nicht deine Gedanken lesen, um zu verstehen, wieso du mich widerlegt siehst)?


Experimentelle Bestätigung, Konsistenz zu anderen bestehenden oder konkurrierenden Theorien, Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten, Möglichkeit von überprüfbaren Vorhersagen. Das sind nach wie vor die Stichworte, die die Unterschiedlichkeit der Fachgebiete aufzeigen. Da nützt auch alles Abtauchen in Details oder das Auffinden kruder Generalabrechner (Popper) nichts.



> Erste Ursache – ...
> Was war daran nicht überzeugend bzw. woran krankt er?


Er wäre logisch schlüssig, wenn man a) nachweisen könnte, dass das Universum zwingend zeitlich endlich ist und b) Indizien vorliegen, dass es keine multiplen, unabhängigen ersten Ursachen geben kann.
Näheres siehe Thread.



> Was aber die „historisch belegten Zeugnisse“ von Gott angeht, kann man ja auch so antworten. Die drei von dir genannten Weltreligionen gehen alle davon, dass es einen Gott gibt. Nun könnte man natürlich darüber streiten, welche Attribute diese Religionen diesem einen Gott zuweisen, Fakt bleibt aber, dass sie allesamt von seiner Existenz ausgehen. Insofern hättest du dann ja wieder ein Zeugnis, dass es einen Gott gibt, immerhin stimmen da die von dir genannten Religionen überein. Du müsstest dann nur mehr herausfinden, wer denn absolut „Recht“ hat. Aber wie gesagt, solche Argumentationen gefallen mir persönlich nicht so sehr.


Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, ob dieses einzelne Bezeugnis so heraustrennbar ist. Die Religionen bezeugen keinen philosophischen Gott, sondern jeweils einen ganz bestimmten, mit gewissen Eigenschaften. Es steht in den Bibeln nicht "Es gibt ganz sicher einen Gott! Wir glauben, dass er vielleicht folgendermaßen ist ...", sondern es steht darin (sinngemäß) "Es gibt Gott und er ist soundso und nicht anders!"
Keiner der Zeugen (Verfasser jener Bücher) würde es zulassen, dass sein Zeugnis über Gott solche Varianten erlaubte. Die Untrennbarkeit von Gott und seinen Eigenschaften bzw. näheren Beschreibungen seines Wirkens wie zB die Gestalt Jesus wohnt den Zeugnissen inne, die du anführst.

Ein anderer Kritikpunkt ist daran freilich, dass Zeugen weniger glaubwürdig werden, wenn sie sich an einigen Stellen irren. Was ist von einem Dutzend Zeugen zu halten, die in der Mordnacht bei stürmischen Wetter alle einen Mann im Schatten gesehen haben wollen, aber jeder von ihnen beschreibt ihn mal als Krüppel, mal als drahtigen Mittzwanziger, mal als Kind und einer sogar als Frau?


----------



## crackajack (21. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 19.03.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na das Meinereiner und du dem etwas abgewinnen kann, ist mir schon bewusst. Ich für meinen Teil halte alles was vor 100-200 Jahren in der Weltgeschichte abgelaufen ist für mehr oder weniger irrelevant, weil es einfach nur mehr schwammig bei uns ankommt.
Da zählt das Fantasystandardwerk Bibel halt ganz besonders dazu.
Wenn du das gleich bei der einleitenden Erklärung zu Beweisführung gebracht hättest, wäre das genauso schnell für mich gestorben, aber jetzt bin ich enttäuschter ,weil ich irgendetwas größeres/fassbareres erwartet hatte.

Ein Film über Gandhi, Malcolm X oder Mulumba usw. (oder ganz ernsthaft die Bücher die ich im vorigen post erwähnt hatte) bringt für mich viel mehr wie ein schriftlich verwässertes Zeugnis darüber das ein Jesus über Wasser läuft, Fisch vermehrt, Wasser in Wein wandelt.....


> Wie gesagt, da maße ich mir nicht zu, darüber entscheiden zu können. Du musst schon selbst zu dir ehrlich sein. Das kann ich dir nicht abnehmen


Danke ganz lieb.  
Ich habe für mich entschieden das ich ohne Kirche oder Gott ganz gut Christ (was auch immer man darunter verstehen kann) sein kann. Und das das Christentum nicht aus Gottesbegegnungen entstanden ist, sondern aus ganz normalen Menschen. Und bei denen spielte das Wetter, der Grund wo sie lebten und der Tag& Nachtwechsel oder ähnliches eine Rolle und zu guter letzt das Finden einer möglichen irgendwie in sich logischen Antwort (Gott) auf die eine oder andere Frage.
Gott muss aber in meiner "Geschichtsgleichung" keinen Auftritt gehabt haben.


> > Blöd nur das falscher Gottglaube bei der einen oder anderen Religion nicht so gern gesehen wird.  Am Ende komme ich genau deswegen noch in die Hölle. muahahaha
> 
> 
> Wenn es ernst gemeint ist (da kann man sich bei dir ja nie so sicher sein


Ich mein schon den Großteil meiner Kommentare ernst. Ich muss das aber nicht so verpacken, oder?  


> ): Dann musst du jede Religion überprüfen, um schließlich zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen.


Wie meinst du das jetzt? Ich soll bei allen Religionen mal nachfragen ob ich Probs bekomme, wenn ich bei dieser und jener Religion an Gott soundso glauben würde. Egal in welcher Religion (mit Gott) ich mich befinden würde, ich würde garantiert mit einer Unzahl von anderen Religion in die Quere kommen.

Wer einen "Verrein" braucht um seine Regeln zu erhalten kann ja gerne bei euch mitmachen. Mir langt das StGB oder die StVO oder die Hausordnung ......  


> P. S.: Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht.


Aufregung? Enttäuschung, nicht Aufregung!
Es war halt einfach zu wenig/ etwas komplett anderes was ich erwartet hatte, nachdem durchaus interessante Ansätze bei den anderen Beweisen diskutiert wurden. (Den ontologische empfinde ich aber immer noch als ne Frechheit. Ich versteh immer noch nicht was daran ein Beweis sein soll.  ) 





> Ich meine, wie hattest du dir denn vorgestellt, dass ich zum _christlichen_ Gott kommen würde, ohne dass dabei die Bibel genannt würde? Da müsste ich mich ja fast schon selbst als "Heiland" sehen, der "frohe Kunde" bringt. Ich bin so vermessen wie Hegel und sage, dass der "Weltgeist sich in mir manifestiert habe".


Das wär doch was, mach mal, dann reden wir weiter.  

Und du willst doch hoffentlich nicht behaupten dass Gott nicht in dir ist?
Er ist doch immer überall.  


> Wenn du aber wieder zum philos. Gott zurückkehren willst, bitte, da gibts "Beweise/Hinweise" und "Gegenbeweise/Gegenhinweise (wie nennt man so was *g*)" en masse


Da haben wir doch schon alle durch und sind zu einem etwa genauso guten Ergebnis gekommen wie Dutzende Profiphilosophen. Aber genau auf so einen neuen habe ich ja eig. gewartet.





> , aber zum christlichen Gott wirst du nur kommen, wenn du dich an der Bibeldiskussion beteiligst.


Zwecklos, die Bibel ist bei mir grundsätzlich abgehakt.


> P. P. S.: Bin mir nicht mehr sicher: Hast du damals dann verstanden, was ich mit Kant und den Naturgesetzen gemeint hatte?


kA, deine Texte hatten leider nie klare Überschriften, außerdem hast du für mein Verständnis verschiedene Dinge auch mal gemischt, sodass ich schon damals nicht immer ganz folgen konnte.  
Wurscht, außer dem unbewegten Beweger und der ursachenlosen Ursache war nichts dabei was nur annähernd meine Aufmerksamkeit wecken konnte.



			
				ElNonsk am 21.03.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 19.03.2007 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Außer ein großes Fragezeichen habe ich da auch keine eindeutige Auflösung sehen können. Ob ich da nun den Philogott oder Christgott einsetze, bleibt wie ich meine genau wie du sagst jedem selbst überlassen.
Ist eine Möglichkeit, aber nicht mehr....


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 19.03.2007 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> Jepp, das mit RM und RM3 passt so.


Das ist ja mal schon etwas …. *g*


> > Mein Problem ist eben, wie eine solche Hilfstheorie in den empirischen Wissenschaften aussehen kann und, wenn sie denn möglich ist, inwiefern sie sich dann von einer historischen „Hilfstheorie“ (die es ja nach deiner Aussage nicht gibt) unterscheiden würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist mir nur so nebenbei eingefallen. Angenommen der Inhalt der Bibel wäre die Theorie. Wäre dann z. B. der ontologische Gottesbeweis die Hilfstheorie dazu (der Hinweis auf Kant würde ja entfallen, da wir die „Bibelfakten“ als empirischen „Beweis“ anführen würden)?
Oder wäre das ganz etwas anderes bzw. falsch?




> Wie sähe das aber in den Geschichtswissenschaften aus? Vermutlich, dass TH eine wenige wahrscheinliche Version von T ist. Wie sollte aber so eine weniger wahrscheinliche Hilfstheorie aussehen? In dem Billardkugelnbeispiel habe ich einen Analogieschluss verwendet (Billardkugeln verhalten sich wie Atome); in den Geschichtswissenschaften (für das Beispiel, dass Aristoteles die _Analytica Priora_ nicht geschrieben hat) müsste das dann etwa so aussehen, dass wir z.B. wüssten, dass Nikomachos (der Vater von Aristoteles) keine logischen Schriften verfasst hat und dass wir wüssten, dass Aristoteles direkt nach seinem Vater schlug. So könnten wir davon ausgehen, dass Aristoteles die _Analytica Priora_ nicht geschrieben hat, da sie ja logische Schriften sind. Wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit, (obwohl sich hier schon auf den ersten Blick viele Schwierigkeiten ergeben, z.B. dass, wenn das Billardkugelnbeispiel eher auf den Punkt _Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien_ verweist, dann auch dieses Beispiel; das müsste man alles genauer untersuchen zusammen mit den anderen möglichen Formen von Hilfstheorien), reißt aber auch nicht viel aus dem Feuer, denn letztendlich bin ich, wie aph, auch der Meinung, dass du nicht glaubhaft wirst zeigen können, dass naturwissenschaftliche Belege genauso einzuschätzen sind, wie historische; das dünkt schon intuitiv viel zu unplausibel.


Ja, aber Intuition ist nicht Logik *g*.
Neee, im Ernst, mich dünkt es _intuitiv_ auch plausibler, dass naturwissenschaftliche Belege nicht auf der gleichen Höhe wie historische Belege anzusiedeln sind (da hab ich wohl zuviel von Peters Text übernommen *g*). Aber zum einen genügt mir Intuition allein nicht (ich meine, wir werden es doch wohl noch schaffen darzulegen, dass meine Position auch aus Sicht der Vernunft nicht stimmt), zum anderen tut dies dem „historischen Beweis“ ja keinen Abbruch. Ob jetzt der „historische Beweis“ mehr oder weniger wert ist, ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass er ein „Beweis/Hinweis“ ist.



> Wenn nur einer meiner Hinweise auf die Vorteile eines einmaligen Experiments (die eingeschlossen, die mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen sind), plausibel bleibt, ist die Sache damit gegessen. Und selbst wenn ein einmaliges Experiment tatsächlich keine Vorteile haben sollte, bleibt, wie geschrieben, noch immer der Verweis auf Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten sowie die implizite Bewährung unserer Theorien im Alltag. Schadensbegrenzung ist eine Sache, die Vorteile des Experimentes PLAUSIBEL wegzudiskutieren ein gaaanz andere.


Die bisherigen Hinweise auf die Vorteile des Experiments können wohl so zusammengefasst werden:
a) Kontrollierbarkeit der Störvariablen (was ich mit Hinweis auf die Wiederholbarkeit nicht gelten lasse)
b) breite Anerkennung (das gibt’s aber auch bei den historischen Beweisen)
c) Wiederholbarkeit (und die negiere ich ja)

Es wird doch wohl noch andere Vorteile des Experiments geben, damit ich meine Position aufgeben muss. Intuition reicht mir nicht *g*



> > Es ist ja nicht so, dass nur ein einziger Mensch von Jesus erzählt, sondern dass es im Gegenteil eine recht große Menge an Zeugnissen gibt. Der „Echtheitsnachweis“ nach (c) bleibt also (auch wenn er mir so nicht so gefällt).
> 
> 
> 
> Joar, das kriegt man noch durch Verweis auf andere, unabhängige historische Aufzeichnungen „verifiziert“ und bis dahin ist die Bibel ein historisches Dokument wie alle anderen. Wie sieht es aber mit dem Punkt aus, dass Jesus Gottes Sohn sei, Wasser in Wein verwandelt habe usw.? Genau in diesen Punkten kann die Bibel wohl nicht mehr als historisch brauchbares Dokument gelten.



Nur wenn du davon ausgehst, dass es Wunder gar nicht geben kann. Nur weil das Vorhandensein übernatürlicher Phänomene nicht im Erfahrungsbereich der meisten Menschen liegt, kann man aber nicht schließen, dass dies allgemein nicht möglich ist. Es gibt ja auch vieles, das wir nicht selbst erleben, aber trotzdem als wahr betrachten (-> Geschichte). Ansonsten könnte man sich ja von vornherein sparen darüber nachzudenken, ob ein übernatürliches Phänomen überhaupt möglich ist.



> > Ich sage ja, dass sich die Theologie unter anderem (nicht nur) mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Zum Letztgenannten bleibt aber weiterhin zu sagen, dass ein „Zeuge“ nicht seinen eigene Glaubwürdigkeit beweisen kann, man ihm also einen Vertrauensvorschuss geben muss, der dann je nach weiterer Untersuchung und weiteren „Belegen“ oder „Gegenbelegen“ als gerechtfertigt oder ungerechtfertigt erachtet werden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> Jepp, das ist dann wieder der Punkt mit der Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien. Wenn dieses Kriterium aber nicht angewendet werden kann (weil die Behauptung z.B. metaphysischer Art ist, sodass es schlichtweg keine brauchbaren Theorien gibt, die mit der fraglichen Theorie konsistent sind), dann haben wir ein Problem betreff der Glaubwürdigkeit der fraglichen Textstelle. – Zeugen einen Vertrauensvorschuss zu geben, ist zwar eine löbliche Sache, widerspricht aber völlig der gängigen Praxis: Wer als Zeuge vor Gericht behauptet, der Angeklagte sei nicht der Mörder, sondern dessen absolut identischer Klon, der aber zufällig schon wieder abgereist sei, sollte nicht mit einem Vertrauensvorschuss rechnen. Sonst würde man vor Gericht ja nur noch metaphysisch argumentieren: „Tja, können wir nicht überprüfen, also bekommt mein Zeuge Vertrauensvorschuss, ergo Freispruch!“.


Das Argument mit dem Vertrauensvorschuss bleibt bestehen, da ein Zeuge seine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit nicht beweisen kann. Ich stimme deinem Beispiel zu, aber der Vergleich hinkt. Angenommen 2 Zeugen würden diese Behauptung aufstellen, dann würde sich das Gericht schon deutlich schweren tun, ihre beiden Aussagen für nichtig zu erklären. Schließlich müssen die Richter dann auch davon ausgehen, dass beide eine Falschaussage tätigen (ob nun bewusst oder unbewusst). Bei drei Zeugen, die die gleiche Behauptung tätigen, wird das Ganze noch schwieriger. Und nehmen wir mal an, das Gericht befragt nun 10, 20 oder gar hundert Zeugen, die allesamt dasselbe berichten. Es wir immer unwahrscheinlicher, dass diese Zeugen allesamt (bewusst oder unbewusst) eine Falschaussage tätigen, besonders wenn es sich um eine heterogene Gruppe (die Zeugen stehen in keinem direkten Verhältnis zueinander bzw. zum Angeklagten). Das Kriterium Plausibilität, das du selbst vorgeschlagen hast, kommt jetzt zum Vorschein. Schließlich muss das Gericht nun für jeden einzelnen Zeugen PLAUSIBEL anführen können, wieso es seine Aussage für falsch hält.
Und in Bezug auf den christlichen Glauben ist es ja so, dass nicht nur ein Zeuge vorhanden ist.
Ergo: Freispruch, Euer Ehren *gg*



> (Ich bin anbei bemerkt entschieden dagegen, von DER Bibel als historischem Dokument zu sprechen. Die Bibel ist eine Zusammenstellung von Texten: Einige Texte kommen als brauchbare historische Dokumente in Frage, andere nicht. Der Verweis auf eine historisch belegte Stelle in der Bibel und der Schluss darauf, dass demnach DIE Bibel als Ganzes als brauchbares historisches Dokument in Frage komme, bzw. der Verweis auf eine historisch nicht belegte Stelle und der Schluss, dass demnach DIE Bibel im Ganzen kein historisch brauchbares Dokument sei, wäre schlichtweg Unsinn – hier hätten wir einen Fall, wo ein Induktionsschluss auch unter pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten unzulässig ist.)


Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber rein formal betrachtet ist die Bibel ein historisches Dokument, so wie z. B. auch Catulls z. T. obszöne (um nicht zu sagen perverse) Gedichte „historische Dokumente“ darstellen.



> > Tja intuitiv würde ich ja sagen, dass sie keine „Meinung“ zum Thema, weil es sie eben innerlich nicht berührt. Aber das wäre ja ein Kreisschluss. Deshalb frage ich ja, warum die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ dazu hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neinein, Gott kann sich auch durch naturwissenschaftliche undwasweißderTeufelnochallesfürwelche (Ich bin mir der Ironie bewusst *gg*) Beweise dem Menschen „offenbaren“. Bestes Beispiel ist dafür wohl Einstein.
Aber - wie du selbst


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

Hier geht's weiter



> > Tja intuitiv würde ich ja sagen, dass sie keine „Meinung“ zum Thema, weil es sie eben innerlich nicht berührt. Aber das wäre ja ein Kreisschluss. Deshalb frage ich ja, warum die Mehrheit keine „Meinung“ dazu hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neinein, Gott kann sich auch durch naturwissenschaftliche undwasweißderTeufelnochallesfürwelche (Ich bin mir der Ironie bewusst *gg*) Beweise dem Menschen „offenbaren“. Bestes Beispiel ist dafür wohl Einstein.
Aber - wie du selbst sagst - das würde nicht den Großteil der Menschheit betreffen (und was habe ich wohl mit „normalerweise“ bzw. „Norm“ gemeint *g*).
Du aber hattest mit vorgeworfen, dass ich nicht so verallgemeinern dürfte. Eigentlich kann man ja aus deinen Sätzen schon herauslesen, dass die Verallgemeinerung sehr wohl zulässig. Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass KEIN Mensch durch naturwissenschaftliche Beweise zu Gott finden kann, sondern nur, dass der Mensch NORMALERWEISE nicht dadurch zu Gott findet.



> In Anlehnung an das von Doc_Holiday gebrachte Benedikt XVI-Zitat bezweifle ich aber im Grunde, dass Gott nur EINEN Weg kennt, sich zu offenbaren (müsste irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen stehen). Selbst wenn es letztlich stets darum geht, jemanden auf einer emotionalen Ebene zu berühren, ist damit noch nicht festgelegt, dass darum auch stets dasselbe Mittel Anwendung findet. Warum sollte sich Gott einem weltoffenen Naturwissenschaftler nicht DURCH einen naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis offenbaren? Dieser Beweis würde dann zwar nur von einer sehr kleinen Menge Menschen überhaupt akzeptiert, aber wo liegt das Problem? Deiner Behauptung, Gott offenbare sich nicht in naturwissenschaftlichen u.ä. Beweisen, weil die meisten Menschen davon emotional nicht berührt würden, setze ich entgegen, dass sich Gott in so vielen Weise offenbaren würde, wie nötig


[/quote]
Siehe oben.


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

PLAUSIBILITÄT:
Meinereiner hat das Kriterium „Plausibilität“ angesprochen. Da fügt sich nun perfekt mein folgender kleiner Beitrag ein, der im Zusammenhang mit den „Gottesbeweisen“ steht. Manche von „euch“ wollten ja, dass auch außerbiblische Hinweise auf das Geschehen, das in der Bibel geschildert wird, vorgestellt werden sollten. Nun, ich hätte da einen anzubieten *g*
Ich habe auch noch viele weitere in petto, aber da ich mich bei deren Glaubwürdigkeit nicht so sicher bin, habe ich Doc_Holiday gebeten, sie näher zu untersuchen und mir dann Bescheid zu geben, ob an ihnen etwas Wahres dran ist, oder ob sie zu vergessen sind (wie gesagt, ich bin weder Theologe, noch Philosoph, noch Naturwissenschaftler). Er hat diese Aufgabe zusammen mit seinen Kommilitonen übernommen. Vielen Dank nochmals.
In Bezug auf diese Quelle aber bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass sie glaubwürdig ist. Es geht um die „Annalen“ des Tacitus (röm. Historiker 55 n. Chr. – 115 n. Chr.). Dieser war weder Christ noch stand er in irgendeiner Beziehung zum christlichen Glauben. Allgemein wird er als ein zuverlässiger Historiker anerkannt. Die an ihm geübte Kritik (siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacitus) ist zwar sicherlich wohlbegründet, hat aber in diesem Kontext keine besondere Bedeutung, da sie vor allem gegen seine Vorliebe für das „Schwarz-Weiß-Denken“ gerichtet ist, das mit den römischen Kaisern zusammenhängt, nicht aber mit den hier geschilderten Ereignissen (eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall, wenn wir uns die Textstelle ansehen).
Die Textstelle, die ich meine, finden wir im 15. Buch der Annalen, Abschnitt 44:

„[44] Et haec quidem humanis consiliis providebantur. mox petita [a] dis piacula aditique Sibyllae libri, ex quibus supplicatum Volcano et Cereri Proserpinaeque, ac propitiata Iuno per matronas, primum in Capitolio, deinde apud proximum mare, unde hausta aqua templum et simulacrum deae perspersum est; et sellisternia ac pervigilia celebravere feminae, quibus mariti erant.
    Sed non ope humana, non largitionibus principis aut deum placamentis decedebat infamia, quin iussum incendium crederetur. *ergo abolendo rumori Nero subdidit reos et quaesitissimis poenis adfecit, quos per flagitia invisos vulgus Chrestianos appellabat. auctor nominis eius Christus Tibero imperitante per procuratorem Pontium Pilatum supplicio adfectus erat; repressaque in praesens exitiablilis superstitio rursum erumpebat, non modo per Iudaeam, originem eius mali, sed per urbem etiam, quo cuncta undique atrocia aut pudenda confluunt celebranturque. igitur primum correpti qui fatebantur, deinde indicio eorum multitudo ingens haud proinde in crimine incendii quam odio humani generis convicti sunt. et pereuntibus addita ludibria, ut ferarum tergis contecti laniatu canum interirent aut crucibus adfixi [aut flammandi atque], ubi defecisset dies, in usu[m] nocturni luminis urerentur. hortos suos ei spectaculo Nero obtulerat, et circense ludicrum edebat, habitu aurigae permixtus plebi vel curriculo insistens. unde quamquam adversus sontes et novissima exempla meritos miseratio oriebatur, tamquam non utilitate publica, sed in saevitiam unius absumerentur.“ *

(der hier zitierte Originaltext stammt von http://www.thelatinlibrary.com/tacitus/tac.ann15.shtml#44 – diese Quelle wird bevorzugt beim Lateinunterricht an Gymnasien verwendet, ihre Glaubwürdigkeit steht wohl außer Frage)

Uns geht es um die unterstrichene Passage.
Meine Übersetzung (hätte nie gedacht, dass mein bisschen Latein noch zu etwas nütze wäre *gg*):

Um dem Geschrei ein Ende zu machen, schob Nero die Schuld auf die Angeklagten und wandte die ausgesuchtesten Strafen gegen jene (= Martern?) an, die wegen ihrer Schandtaten (Anmerkung meinerseits: Mit „Schandtaten“ ist wahrscheinlich die Einstellung der Christen gemeint, die sich nicht dem Kaiserkult anschließen wollte. Überdies schob Nero ihnen auch die Schuld am großen Brand in Rom zu) gehasst wurden, und die das Volk mit dem Namen „Christen“ („Chrestianos“) bezeichnete. Ihr Namensgeber war Christus, der unter der Herrschaft des Tiberius (Tibero imperitante) durch den Prokurator Pontius Pilatus hingerichtet wurde. Dieser unheilvolle Aberglaube (exitiablilis superstitio) brach, nachdem er für den Augeblick unterdrückt worden war, wieder hervor, nicht nur in Iudaea (= Judäa), dem Ausgangspunkt des Übels, sondern auch in der Stadt (= Rom), in der alle Grausamkeiten und Schändlichkeiten zusammenkommen und verbreitet werden. Folglich wurden zuerst die ergriffen, die gestanden (= die Christen), darauf, auf deren Hinweis hin, eine große Menschenmenge, die weniger wegen des (angeblichen) Verbrechen der Brandstiftung, sondern eher wegen des Hasses des Menschheitsgeschlechts (hier ginge auch: „wegen des Hasses gegen das Menschheitsgeschlecht“ -> ist wahrscheinlich auch die korrekte Übersetzung) überführt wurden. Und als sie hingerichtet wurden, wurde (mit ihnen) Spott getrieben, sodass sie ihn Felle wilder Tiere eingewickelt wurden und unter der Zerfleischung durch die Hunde zugrunde gingen oder ans Kreuz geschlagen wurden (oder zum Tod durch das Feuer bestimmt), sobald der Tag vergangen war,  als nächtliche Lichter (= Fackeln?) verbrannten.
Für dieses Spektakel hatte Nero seine Gärten hergegeben, und Zirkusspiele veranstaltet, wobei er sich als Wagenlenker unters Volk mischte (eigentlich: gemischt hatte) oder auf einem Wagen stand. Deshalb regte sich auch Mitleid für jene, obwohl sie schuldig waren und die härtesten („äußersten“) Strafen verdient hatten (Anmerkung meinerseits: Es ist wohl offensichtlich, dass Tacitus nicht besonders viel von den Christen hielt und auch selbst keiner war. Dahingehende Spekulationen können wir also aussschließen.), weil sie nicht wegen des öffentlichen Wohls, sondern wegen der Grausamkeit eines einzelnen starben.

So, damit es jetzt nicht heißt, ich hätte diese Übersetzung so verändert, damit sie mit meiner Argumentation zusammenpasst, bitte ich Meinereiner (oder sonst jmd., der der lateinischen Sprache mächtig ist -> da ich bereits die üblichen Verdächtigungen kenne, wäre es mir lieb, wenn es jmd. wäre, der kein Christ ist) nachzuprüfen, ob meine Übersetzung stimmt, und diese eventuell zu bestätigen.

Ich halte mal fest, was dieses „historische Dokument“ an für diese Diskussion relevante Fakten enthält:
-	der Name „Christen“ stammt von Christus
-	Christus wurde in der Regierungszeit von Pontius Pilatus hingerichtet
-	die Hinrichtung fand in der Regierungszeit des Kaiser Tiberius statt
-	Christi Tod beendete den „Aberglauben“ für eine kurze Zeit
-	der „Aberglauben“ brach aber bald wieder aus (das ist schon ein indirekter Hinweis auf die Auferstehung Jesu)
-	die Anfänge dieses „Aberglaubens“ liegen in Judäa (dort kam er auch zuerst wieder zum Vorschein)
-	die christlichen Lehren gelangten auch nach Rom
-	Nero bezichtigte die in Rom lebenden Christen der Brandstiftung
-	die Christen wurden wegen ihrer „Schandtaten“ verfolgt und gehasst
-	diese Christen wurden verhaftet, verurteilt, gefoltert und schließlich ans Kreuz genagelt oder verbrannt
-	deswegen hatten manche Mitleid mit den Christen (auch wenn sie den Tod nach Tacitus verdienten)

Stimmen wir darin überein, dass diese Passage zum einen belegt, 
dass Christus existiert hat,
dass er hingerichtet wurde (und zwar während der Regierungszeit von Pontius Pilatus -> wie es in der Bibel beschrieben wird)
dass er Anhänger hatte, die auch seine Lehre auch nach seinem Tod vertraten?

Ich bin mal so frei und gehe davon aus, dass ihr mit mir übereinstimmt. Das ist schon ein erster Hinweis darauf, dass die Bibel schon mal nicht ganz so falsch in der Beschreibung von Jesus Christus liegen kann.

Wir wissen, dass die Anhänger Jesu an die Auferstehung Christi glaubten. Nun kann man zur Negation der Auferstehung Christi zwei mögliche Faktoren heranziehen:
a) die Anhänger Christi, die ihn direkt kannten, hatten allesamt eine Halluzination, die auch noch desselben Inhalt hatte (das klingt aber, und da werdet ihr mit hoffentlich zustimmen, wenig plausibel – abgesehen davon, dass es nur eine Spekulation ist, die durch keinerlei historische Dokumente belegt werden kann)
b) die Anhänger Christi haben sich das Ganze nur ausgedenkt (ich gebe zu bedenken, dass man dafür auch einen Grund finden müsste): Wenn dies der Fall ist, würden zumindest sie wissen, dass es eine Lüge ist.
Nun wissen wir aber aus anderen Quellen, dass viele dieser Anhänger den Märtyrertod gestorben sind, darunter auch diejenigen, die Christus direkt kannten (u. a. die Apostel: z. B. Petrus). Nehmen wir an, dass die Auferstehung Jesu nur eine gute Lügengeschichte war. Dann stellt sich die Frage, weshalb diese Personen sowohl unter Folter als auch durch Todesandrohungen diese Lügen aufrecht erhielten. Wer stirbt schon, obwohl er es besser weiß, für eine Lüge?
Nun könnt ihr natürlich einwenden, dass religiöse Fanatiker auch zu Selbstmordaktionen bereit sind (Stichwort: Islamismus – auch hier gebe ich zu bedenken, dass eine solche Selbstmordaktion im vollkommenen Gegensatz zur christlichen Lehre wäre). Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig:
Die Angehörigen dieses Personenkreises wussten/wissen ja nicht, dass sie einer Lüge oder falschen Religion angehören, sie selbst glauben ja daran. Da die Apostel aber wissen würden, dass das Ganze nur eine ausgedachte Lüge ist, ist diese Argumentation nicht schlüssig.
Und genau hier schlägt das Plausibilitätskriterium zu: Welche PLAUSIBLE Erklärung gibt es sonst für dieses Verhalten?

Ohne präpotent wirken zu wollen, ich denke nicht, dass unsere Debatte so schnell an Diskussionsstoff verlieren wird. *g*
Die Diskussion für beendet zu erklären, halte ich also für äußerst vermessen.


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

aph am 19.03.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich glaube, dass ich verstehe, was du meinst. Siehe dazu meine Antwort auf Meinereiners Post.



> > Du gehst davon aus, dass alle "Gläubigen" im Unrecht sind
> 
> 
> Wie ich schon mal schrieb, gehe ich davon nicht aus. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, weil es für meine Vorstellung einer Welt keine Relevanz hat. Stell dir das so vor: Ich lauf da so durch die Welt, und handle gemäß meinem Menschsein, meiner Ziele und meiner Logik ... und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden und kann das meiste erklären.
> ...


Tja, aber deiner Argumentation folgend könnte ich ja auch behaupten, dass es anmaßend ist, jemanden als Gläubigen zu klassifizieren. Wenn alle Menschen glauben würden, würde die Klassifizierung, deiner Argumentation nach, entfallen.

Die Sache ist aber die, dass beides Weltanschauungen sind. Ich glaube, dass es offensichtlich ist, dass "eine Weltanschauung besitzen" gleichzusetzen ist mit "eine Meinung zur Welt/Umgebung zu besitzen". Wenn du nun behauptest, du hättest keine Weltanschauung, würde dies bedeuten, dass du keine "Meinung zur Welt" hast. Dem ist aber nicht so: Das kann man ja schon an diesem Satz zeigen:
Jmd. sagt: "Ich habe keine Meinung (zur Welt)."
Dann vertritt derjenige aber bereits eine Meinung, eben die, dass er keine Meinung besitzt.
Remember: Der Glaube an die Existenz Gottes, der Glaube an die "Nicht-Existenz" Gottes und der Glaube an die Möglichkeit der Existenz Gottes sind allesamt "Meinungen" respektive "Weltanschauungen".



> > Behauptete Gegebenheiten: Dass in dem Thread alle "Beweisversuche" widerlegt wurden. Stimmt nicht (aber das steht ja weiter oben genauer).
> 
> 
> Doch. Dank Logik. *g*
> Sie wurden nicht alle "gegenbewiesen", sprich: Es wurde nicht bewiesen, dass sie nicht stimmen können. Aber es wurde in allen Fällen logisch dargelegt, dass sie keine positiven Beweise darstellen.


Entschuldige wenn ich noch einmal nachhake, aber was meinst du mit "keine positiven Beweise". Wenn man nicht "beweisen" kann, dass ein "Beweis" nicht stimmt und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass wir - außer in der Logik/Mathematik - keine zwigenden Beweise finden kann, verstehe ich nicht was einem solchen "Beweis" gegenüber einem anderen (z. B. das Bestehen der Gravitationskraft) fehlt.
Oder missverstehe ich dich?



> > Ja, aber du hast *auch* die Logik aufgezählt. Und ich möchte eben wissen, wie die Logik diese Werte rechtfertigen soll. Aber sei's drum, ich will kein spitzfindiger Paragraphenreiter sein. Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass du etwas anderes gemeint hast.
> 
> 
> Siehe Antwort an TBrain.


Die Antwort befriedigt mich zwar nicht (wie gesagt, du hast _auch_ Logik erwähnt), aber ich will auch nicht darauf herumreiten. Wenn du das näher erläutern willst, dann bitte, immer her damit, wenn nicht, ist auch nicht so schlimm    (lenkt eh nur vom eigentlichen Thema ab)


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

aph am 21.03.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 21.03.2007 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nene, ich werde einsehen, wenn man widerlegt, wo ich "logisch" gesehen, falsch liege. Aber wenn das nur auf ein intuitives gefühl hinasuläuft, ist mir das persönlich nicht genug (und es wäre auch nicht logisch *g*).



> Ich glaube, dass du dir einfach vor einigen Jahren - oder basierend auf der neulich verlinkten Webseite - diese Theorie der Gleichsetzung naturwissenschaftlicher und historischer Beweise zurecht gelegt hast. Darauf fußt deine gesamte Beweisführung.


Eben nicht. Es macht ja keinerlei Unterschied, ob ein historischer Beweis mehr oder weniger wert ist (trotzdem will ich wissen, ob man diesen Wert nicht feststellen kann -> bis jetzt sehe ich nur ein Patt). Wir führen hier eigentlich eine Nebendiskussion. *g*
Insofern kann ich dir versichern, dass ich meine Argumentation nicht auf diese Gleichsetzung aufgebaut habe. Die Plausbilität, die Meinereiner erwähnt hat, trifft's schon eher (aber das gilt ja für jeden "Beweis" *gg*).



> Aber die Gleichsetzung ist einfach falsch, und alle Argumente nützen nichts, weil du es dir nicht leisten kannst, dir einen Fehler einzugestehen. Nein, im Zweifelsfall erhebst du dich lieber über deine Gesprächspartner und unterstellst ihnen mangelndes Verständnis.
> Vergleiche hierzu die Stelle in meinereiners letzten Antworten, an der er sich mit meiner Ansicht solidarisch erklärt.
> Wir haben hier ein echtes Problem, wenn Uneinigkeit über Logik (im Sinne Lehre vom richtigen Schluss) besteht.


Achtung: Einfach zu behaupten, die Gleichsetzung ist falsch, genügt mir nicht (und sollte dir auch nicht genügen, wenn du wirklich "logisch" und nicht "intuitiv" vorgehen willst). Auch wenn du es gebetsmühlenartig wiederholst. Es muss schon klar erkennbar sein, welche Behauptung falsch und welche richtig ist.
Das mit der Überhebung übergehe ich einfach, schließlich habe ich auch begründet, wie ich zu dieser Ansicht gekommen bin.



> > Deine Meinung sei dir ungenommen, aber könntest du dann bitte auch darlegen, wieso du die Sachlage so siehst (wie gesagt, ich kann ja nicht deine Gedanken lesen, um zu verstehen, wieso du mich widerlegt siehst)?
> 
> 
> Experimentelle Bestätigung, Konsistenz zu anderen bestehenden oder konkurrierenden Theorien, Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten, Möglichkeit von überprüfbaren Vorhersagen. Das sind nach wie vor die Stichworte, die die Unterschiedlichkeit der Fachgebiete aufzeigen. Da nützt auch alles Abtauchen in Details oder das Auffinden kruder Generalabrechner (Popper) nichts.


1. Die Naturwissenschaften besitzen tatsächlich die experimentelle Bestätigung. Nur müssen wir hier eben klären, inwieweit diese geeignet ist, um den naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis vom historischen abzusetzen.
2. Konsistenz: Ist ebenso beim historischen Beweis gegeben (siehe auch Meinereiners Posts).
3. Wiederholbarkeit: Tja, darüber streiten wir uns ja immer noch - bzw. sehe ich sie bis jetzte nicht gegeben(Gründe siehe Thread).
4. Möglichkeit überprüfbarer Vorhersagen: Ist ebenso beim historischen "Beweis" gegeben (spontan fällt mir Marx ein).
Der Hinweis auf Popper ist nicht Bestandteil meiner Argumentation, sondern findet sich nur nebenbei in meinem Text (und das hat auch Meinereiner erkannt -> siehe "hat eigentlich nichts mit dieser Diskussion zu tun" -> aber wozu immer darüber rätseln, was unser guter Philosophiestudent meinte -> er kann uns ja selbst sagen, was Sache ist *gg*), insofern verstehe ich nicht, wieso du den Tischlerlehrling anführst.



> > Erste Ursache – ...
> > Was war daran nicht überzeugend bzw. woran krankt er?
> 
> 
> ...


Nene, hallo, logisch schlüssig ist er schon. Wenn er a und b erfüllen würde, wäre er nur zusätzlich nahezu zwingend.
a) ist für den "Beweis" an sich aber nicht von Relevanz -> siehe Naturgesetze, die nur in unserem Verstand vorhanden sind + unsere Vernunft kann von unserem Verstand nicht etwas fordern, was dieser nicht erbringen kann -> ich verweise noch einmal auf den Thread
b) Da kann man einfach mit "Occam's razor" antworten: Man mus von so wenigen Thesen wie möglich ausgehen. Es macht aber einen Unterschied, ob nur P1 die erste Ursache ist, oder ob P1 und P2 die ersten Ursachen sind (mehrere Thesen).
Anders ist es aber, wenn man von gar keiner "ersten Ursache" ausgeht. Dies stellt ebenso, wie die Annahme, dass es eine "Ursache" gibt, nur eine These dar. -> im übrigen verweise ich auf die Antwort zu a)



> > Was aber die „historisch belegten Zeugnisse“ von Gott angeht, kann man ja auch so antworten. Die drei von dir genannten Weltreligionen gehen alle davon, dass es einen Gott gibt. Nun könnte man natürlich darüber streiten, welche Attribute diese Religionen diesem einen Gott zuweisen, Fakt bleibt aber, dass sie allesamt von seiner Existenz ausgehen. Insofern hättest du dann ja wieder ein Zeugnis, dass es einen Gott gibt, immerhin stimmen da die von dir genannten Religionen überein. Du müsstest dann nur mehr herausfinden, wer denn absolut „Recht“ hat. Aber wie gesagt, solche Argumentationen gefallen mir persönlich nicht so sehr.
> 
> 
> Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, ob dieses einzelne Bezeugnis so heraustrennbar ist. Die Religionen bezeugen keinen philosophischen Gott, sondern jeweils einen ganz bestimmten, mit gewissen Eigenschaften. Es steht in den Bibeln nicht "Es gibt ganz sicher einen Gott! Wir glauben, dass er vielleicht folgendermaßen ist ...", sondern es steht darin (sinngemäß) "Es gibt Gott und er ist soundso und nicht anders!"
> ...


[/quote]
Tja, die Sache bleibt aber dabei, *dass* sie eine Menschen gesehen haben. Nur weil ich die Beschreibungen von einem Gegenstand trenne, bedeutet dass noch lange nicht, dass seine Existenz in Frage gestellt wird. Wenn ich einen Schwan sehe, der nicht weiß ist, sondern grün, und auch sonst nicht den üblichen Beschreibungen entspricht, exisitiert er ja trotzdem (ich glaube fast, das fällt unter Kants Kritik an der Metaphysik -> Existenz ist nicht irgendeine Eigenschaft).


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

crackajack am 21.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 19.03.2007 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, dann erübrigt sich tatsächlich jede weitere Diskussion. Wenn du a priori davon ausgehst, dass alles was früher geschehen ist, keinerlei Wahrheitsanspruch hat, kann man es natürlich vergessen. Damit entziehst du aber auch allen Geschichtswissenschaften ihren Boden.
Vernünftig ist das aber nicht *g* (wenn dir das egal ist, ok, no problemo *gg*)


> Da zählt das Fantasystandardwerk Bibel halt ganz besonders dazu.
> Wenn du das gleich bei der einleitenden Erklärung zu Beweisführung gebracht hättest, wäre das genauso schnell für mich gestorben, aber jetzt bin ich enttäuschter ,weil ich irgendetwas größeres/fassbareres erwartet hatte.
> 
> Ein Film über Gandhi, Malcolm X oder Mulumba usw. (oder ganz ernsthaft die Bücher die ich im vorigen post erwähnt hatte) bringt für mich viel mehr wie ein schriftlich verwässertes Zeugnis darüber das ein Jesus über Wasser läuft, Fisch vermehrt, Wasser in Wein wandelt.....


Einen Film kann man noch viel leichter manipulieren, als ein Schriftstück (das sage ich dir als "semiprofessionelleer Hobbyfilmer/cutter" *ggg*).
Wenn du etwas Fassbareres hoffst, hätte ich ja auch das zur Plausbilität Geschrieben anzubieten, aber da du das Vergangene ja bereits a priori ablehnst ...


> > Wie gesagt, da maße ich mir nicht zu, darüber entscheiden zu können. Du musst schon selbst zu dir ehrlich sein. Das kann ich dir nicht abnehmen
> 
> 
> Danke ganz lieb.
> ...


Aha, das Wetter/irgendwelche Naturkräft haben mit dem "christlichen Gott" ja so viel gemeinsam   


> > > Blöd nur das falscher Gottglaube bei der einen oder anderen Religion nicht so gern gesehen wird.  Am Ende komme ich genau deswegen noch in die Hölle. muahahaha
> >
> >
> > Wenn es ernst gemeint ist (da kann man sich bei dir ja nie so sicher sein
> ...


Aber nein, lustige Argumentationen und Antworten machen Diskussionen erst erfrischend   


> > ): Dann musst du jede Religion überprüfen, um schließlich zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen.
> 
> 
> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Ich soll bei allen Religionen mal nachfragen ob ich Probs bekomme, wenn ich bei dieser und jener Religion an Gott soundso glauben würde. Egal in welcher Religion (mit Gott) ich mich befinden würde, ich würde garantiert mit einer Unzahl von anderen Religion in die Quere kommen.


Nein, ich dachte eher daran, dass du alle Religionen auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt prüfst, und dich dann für eine entscheidest. Aber wie gesagt, wir unterhalten uns hier ja nicht so ernst   



> Wer einen "Verrein" braucht um seine Regeln zu erhalten kann ja gerne bei euch mitmachen. Mir langt das StGB oder die StVO oder die Hausordnung ......


Meinst du mit "Verein" die katholische Kirche? Da bist bei mir aber beim Falschen, ich bin ein ausgesprochener Gegner aller "Vereinsmeierei". Aber ich sehe auch keinerlei Verbindung zwischen kath. Kirche und "Verein" (im negativen Sinne - ich muss auch zugestehen, auch wenn's mir nicht passt *g*, dass es auch Vereine gibt, die sehr viel Positives bieten), wenn der Glauben ernsthaft gelebt wird.


> > P. S.: Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht.
> 
> 
> Aufregung? Enttäuschung, nicht Aufregung!
> Es war halt einfach zu wenig/ etwas komplett anderes was ich erwartet hatte, nachdem durchaus interessante Ansätze bei den anderen Beweisen diskutiert wurden. (Den ontologische empfinde ich aber immer noch als ne Frechheit. Ich versteh immer noch nicht was daran ein Beweis sein soll.  ) .


Da kann ich nichts machen (es sei denn, dir gefällt vielleicht doch noch zumindest das mit der Plausibilität *hoff* *gg*).
Eventuell können wir ja danach noch einmal den ont. Beweis revue passieren lassen.



> > Ich meine, wie hattest du dir denn vorgestellt, dass ich zum _christlichen_ Gott kommen würde, ohne dass dabei die Bibel genannt würde? Da müsste ich mich ja fast schon selbst als "Heiland" sehen, der "frohe Kunde" bringt. Ich bin so vermessen wie Hegel und sage, dass der "Weltgeist sich in mir manifestiert habe".
> 
> 
> Das wär doch was, mach mal, dann reden wir weiter.
> ...


Ich hoffe mal, dass beim Zitieren von "Ich bin so vermessen wie Hegel" ein "nicht" herausgefallen ist: "Ich bin eben nicht so vermessen wie Hegel".
Ja, Gott ist überall, aber das kaum etwas mit Hegel zu tun. Vielleicht will dir ja Meinereiner erklären, was ich damit meinte *g*



> > Wenn du aber wieder zum philos. Gott zurückkehren willst, bitte, da gibts "Beweise/Hinweise" und "Gegenbeweise/Gegenhinweise (wie nennt man so was *g*)" en masse
> 
> 
> Da haben wir doch schon alle durch und sind zu einem etwa genauso guten Ergebnis gekommen wie Dutzende Profiphilosophen. Aber genau auf so einen neuen habe ich ja eig. gewartet.


Bin jetzt ein bisserl perplex. Hieß es nicht, dass wir vom christlichen Gott sprechen wollten?



> > , aber zum christlichen Gott wirst du nur kommen, wenn du dich an der Bibeldiskussion beteiligst.
> 
> 
> Zwecklos, die Bibel ist bei mir grundsätzlich abgehakt.


Wie gesagt, bei Vorverurteilungen bin ich machtlos   


> > P. P. S.: Bin mir nicht mehr sicher: Hast du damals dann verstanden, was ich mit Kant und den Naturgesetzen gemeint hatte?
> 
> 
> kA, deine Texte hatten leider nie klare Überschriften, außerdem hast du für mein Verständnis verschiedene Dinge auch mal gemischt, sodass ich schon damals nicht immer ganz folgen konnte.
> Wurscht, außer dem unbewegten Beweger und der ursachenlosen Ursache war nichts dabei was nur annähernd meine Aufmerksamkeit wecken konnte.


Ok, können wir später noch einmal hervorholen.



> ElNonsk am 21.03.2007 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Ja aber es blieb dabei, dass er existiert (und das scheint aph inzwischen wieder leugnen zu wollen). Und genau wegen deiner unten genannten Frage sind wir ja dann auch zum "christlichen Gott" und somit zur Bibeldiskussion gekommen.


----------



## ElNonsk (22. März 2007)

Achtung: Nächste Woche werde ich wohl nicht mitdiskutieren können. Bin von Dienstag bis Samstag in Amsterdam. Aber ihr könnt ja auch ohne mich weitermachen


----------



## Meinereiner (23. März 2007)

@ElNonsk



> Ist mir nur so nebenbei eingefallen. Angenommen der Inhalt der Bibel wäre die Theorie. Wäre dann z. B. der ontologische Gottesbeweis die Hilfstheorie dazu (der Hinweis auf Kant würde ja entfallen, da wir die „Bibelfakten“ als empirischen „Beweis“ anführen würden)?



Nö, ein Beweis ist ja keine Theorie. Ein Beweis für eine Theorie erhebt selbige über ihre Konkurrenten, aber er ist ja keine vereinfachte Version derselben.



> Die bisherigen Hinweise auf die Vorteile des Experiments können wohl so zusammengefasst werden:
> a) Kontrollierbarkeit der Störvariablen (was ich mit Hinweis auf die Wiederholbarkeit nicht gelten lasse)
> b) breite Anerkennung (das gibt’s aber auch bei den historischen Beweisen)
> c) Wiederholbarkeit (und die negiere ich ja)



Ad a): Ich dachte, dass die Kontrolle von Störvariablen auch bei einem einmaligen Experiment Anwendung findet, hätten wir geklärt? Aaaalso: Du bedenkst nur den Fall, in dem ein Experiment nicht das erwartete Ergebnis erbringt, sich die Wissenschaftler daraufhin Gedanken machen, woran es wohl lag und beim Wiederholungsexperiment versuchen, diese Störquellen auszuschalten. Wie ich aber darauf hinwies, können mögliche Störvariablen eines Experimentes bereits ermittelt werden, bevor es durchgeführt wird. Ein ganz plumpes Beispiel dazu: Warum werden die meisten Experimente im Labor durchgeführt und nicht etwa draußen, wenn es stürmt und hagelt? – Weil man weiß, dass Sturm und Hagel ungewollten Einfluss auf das Experiment haben können, wenn etwa Hagelkörner die Apparaturen zerschlagen und der Wind die Reste wegweht. Um aber zu wissen, dass Sturm und Hagel böse auf das Experiment Einfluss haben können, muss man selbiges nicht erst einmal bei Sturm und Hagel durchgeführt haben.

Ad b): Hier ging es nicht um die Anerkennung, sondern um die Zeugen und deren Glaubwürdigkeit.



> Nur wenn du davon ausgehst, dass es Wunder gar nicht geben kann. Nur weil das Vorhandensein übernatürlicher Phänomene nicht im Erfahrungsbereich der meisten Menschen liegt, kann man aber nicht schließen, dass dies allgemein nicht möglich ist. Es gibt ja auch vieles, das wir nicht selbst erleben, aber trotzdem als wahr betrachten (-> Geschichte). Ansonsten könnte man sich ja von vornherein sparen darüber nachzudenken, ob ein übernatürliches Phänomen überhaupt möglich ist.



Wenn du aber von der fraglichen Bibelstelle als historischem Zeugnis sprichst, dann muss dieses Zeugnis auch den Kriterien gerecht werden, die in der heutigen Wissenschaft Gang und Gäbe sind. Dazu gehört eben mal wieder Konsistenz zu anderen und vor allem unabhängigen Aufzeichnungen. Wenn dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllt ist, kann der Inhalt der fraglichen Aufzeichnung zwar immer noch der Wahrheit entsprechen, nutzt aber dem Geschichtswissenschaftler nicht viel. Solche „losen“ Quellen, deren Inhalt nicht durch unabhängige Quellen bestätigt oder zumindest wahrscheinlich gemacht werden kann, haben in den Geschichtswissenschaften wohl denselben Status wie metaphysische Behauptungen in den Naturwissenschaften. – Was sie behaupten, kann durchaus wahr sein, entzieht sich aber einer Prüfung durch den Wissenschaftler und ist somit wissenschaftlich irrelevant.

Zum Gerichtsbeispiel:

Wie viel Vertrauen einem Zeugen geschenkt wird, hängt in nicht geringem Maße davon ab, WAS er sagt. Mein „es war der böse Klon“-Zeuge wird (ohne weitere Hinweise, die seine Aussage plausibler oder unplausibler machen) nicht mit einem Vertrauensvorschuss rechnen können; der Zeuge der Anklage, der behauptet, dass der Angeklagte freilich schuldig sei, hingegen wohl schon. Daher scheint es unangebracht, zu verallgemeinern, dass JEDEM Zeugen ein Vertrauensbonus gewährt würde, denn das hängt stets vom Kontext ab (eben was gesagt wird, über welche Informationen man verfügt (z.B. dass das Klonieren von Menschen möglich ist) usw.).

PS: Mein Latein ist schon zu lange her, da sollte man nicht zuviel drauf geben


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 21.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mache es mir halt einfach, weil ein paar Tausend Jahre Informationen wegfallen und ich nur im Hier und Jetzt leben muss und somit "unbeeinflusst" in die Zukunft blicken kann.
Ich negiere Geschichte ja nicht, ich nehm mir halt nur das raus was für die Gegenwart eine Bedeutung hat. Wenn Jesus Wunder wirkte ist das doch für mich wurscht. Wenn er wiederauferstanden ist ebenso. Tolle Leistung, echt, fettes RESPEKT von mir.   Trotzdem verändert das nichts daran was ich für ein Leben mit allen anderen Menschen für wichtig erachte.

BTW weißt du wer JFK ermordet hat?
Oliver Stone sagt......
Genau das ist die Bibel für mich. Eine Theorie die garantiert einige Überschneidungen zu anderen (irrelevanten) Geschichtsbüchern aufweist.  


> > Ein Film über Gandhi, Malcolm X oder Mulumba usw. (oder ganz ernsthaft die Bücher die ich im vorigen post erwähnt hatte) bringt für mich viel mehr wie ein schriftlich verwässertes Zeugnis darüber das ein Jesus über Wasser läuft, Fisch vermehrt, Wasser in Wein wandelt.....
> 
> 
> Einen Film kann man noch viel leichter manipulieren, als ein Schriftstück.


Es geht mir da nicht um die exakte Wiedergabe von historischen Ereignissen (obgleich Filme zu diesen Personen noch in meine erachtenswerte Zeitspanne fallen) sondern halt einfach was sie für eine Botschaft haben. Deswegen ist jeder utopische Roman, Charakterstudie verpackt in einen Thriller (Das Parfüm) oder auch ein eher brutales Werk wie Sin City eher mit Inhalt gefüllt wie ein 1000Seiten Schmöcker, der nur von der Kriche "richtig" interpretiert werden kann und meiner Meinung nach einfach mal grundlegend reformiert werden müsste. Latein zu deutsch ging ja auch irgendwann, dann wird man z.B. eine Integration der (zumindest von dir anerkannten "wahren") Evolutionsgeschichte statt der 7-Tage-schwupps-Story auch reinschreiben können.


> Wenn du etwas Fassbareres hoffst, hätte ich ja auch das zur Plausbilität Geschrieben anzubieten, aber da du das Vergangene ja bereits a priori ablehnst ...


Tja, was ich für wahr erachten will, entscheide ich nunmal seeehr frei......


> Aha, das Wetter/irgendwelche Naturkräft haben mit dem "christlichen Gott" ja so viel gemeinsam


Was den sonst?   
aph hat ja schon erklärt wie er glaubt das Glaube entsteht. Und imo sind nunmal die evolutiven körperlichen Merkmale (die ja auch aus der Natur bestimmt wurden (oder von Gott  )) von z.B. Moses und die Naturkräfte in der Region wo der Erfinder/Prophet herumreist nunmal das einzige Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen den Kult-/Religionsgründern.


> > Wie meinst du das jetzt? Ich soll bei allen Religionen mal nachfragen ob ich Probs bekomme, wenn ich bei dieser und jener Religion an Gott soundso glauben würde. Egal in welcher Religion (mit Gott) ich mich befinden würde, ich würde garantiert mit einer Unzahl von anderen Religion in die Quere kommen.
> 
> 
> Nein, ich dachte eher daran, dass du alle Religionen auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt prüfst, und dich dann für eine entscheidest.


Aaa-so.
Bei der falschen Entscheidung fahre ich dann aber hoffentlich in die wollig warme Hölle.   


> Da kann ich nichts machen
> es sei denn, dir gefällt vielleicht doch noch zumindest das mit der Plausibilität *hoff* *gg*.


Nö, nicht wirklich.


> Eventuell können wir ja danach noch einmal den ont. Beweis revue passieren lassen.


aaargh, den hätte ich nicht nochmal erwähnen dürfen *aspirin schluck*


> Bin jetzt ein bisserl perplex. Hieß es nicht, dass wir vom christlichen Gott sprechen wollten?


Trotzdem habe ich halt was anderes wie die Bibel erwartet. Konnte ja keiner wissen, dass du Ewigkeiten dafür brauchst dich an die Bibel zu erinnern. Du weißt schon das das DER Leitfaden für Christen ist?  
Ein einfacher Satz hätte es ja eben schon vor Monaten getan.....


> > Außer ein großes Fragezeichen habe ich da auch keine eindeutige Auflösung sehen können. Ob ich da nun den Philogott oder Christgott einsetze, bleibt wie ich meine genau wie du sagst jedem selbst überlassen.
> > Ist eine Möglichkeit, aber nicht mehr....
> 
> 
> Ja aber es blieb dabei, dass er existiert (und das scheint aph inzwischen wieder leugnen zu wollen). Und genau wegen deiner unten genannten Frage sind wir ja dann auch zum "christlichen Gott" und somit zur Bibeldiskussion gekommen.


Das da ein "Problem" existiert leugnet er doch gar nicht? Das da ein Beweis für irgendwas herauslesbar ist, schon eher.


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Remember: Der Glaube an die Existenz Gottes, der Glaube an die "Nicht-Existenz" Gottes und der Glaube an die Möglichkeit der Existenz Gottes sind allesamt "Meinungen" respektive "Weltanschauungen".


Nunja, ich weiß dass das allgemein so bezeichnet wird. Aber für mich akzeptiere ich diese Klassifizierung nicht, weil für meine "Weltanschauung", die ja durchaus vorhanden ist, eine Existenz von Fabelwesen so abwegig ist, dass sie irrelevant ist. Ich akzeptiere für mich selbst diese Unterscheidung, diese Identifikation über das Leugnen alternativer Sichtweisen nicht.



> Oder missverstehe ich dich?


Offenbar. Der Beweis ist nicht schlüssig, weil er logische Lücken hat. Er gilt unter bestimmten Bedingungen, deren Nichtzutreffen aber ich meinerseits nicht beweisen kann. Das meinte ich.



> Die Antwort befriedigt mich zwar nicht (wie gesagt, du hast _auch_ Logik erwähnt), aber ich will auch nicht darauf herumreiten. Wenn du das näher erläutern willst, dann bitte, immer her damit, wenn nicht, ist auch nicht so schlimm    (lenkt eh nur vom eigentlichen Thema ab)


Wenn das immer noch nicht klar wurde: Ich leite meine Werte nicht aus Logik ab, sondern aus Axiomen. Aber die Logik ist deshalb so wichtig, weil ich sie tatsächlich durchgehend anwende, und nicht wie viele andere nur Axiome benutze. Als Beispiel: Gott sei ein Axiom. Ist auch die Tatsache, dass Gott Homosexualität ablehnt, ein Axiom, oder lässt es sich per Logik aus dem reinen "Gott-existiert"-Axiom ableiten? Oder aus anderen?



			
				ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, ich werde einsehen, wenn man widerlegt, wo ich "logisch" gesehen, falsch liege. Aber wenn das nur auf ein intuitives gefühl hinasuläuft, ist mir das persönlich nicht genug (und es wäre auch nicht logisch *g*).


Ich finde, du hast dir das Wort "intuitiv" herausgepickt und reitest jetzt ungerechtfertigt darauf herum. Meines Erachtens - und ich glaube meinereiner sieht es auch so und ist ebenfalls schon ein wenig genervt - ist die rein logische Widerlegung längst gegeben.



> 2. Konsistenz: Ist ebenso beim historischen Beweis gegeben (siehe auch Meinereiners Posts).


Im Falle der Bibel halt nicht.



> Erste Ursache – ...
> Nene, hallo, logisch schlüssig ist er schon. Wenn er a und b erfüllen würde, wäre er nur zusätzlich nahezu zwingend.
> a) ist für den "Beweis" an sich aber nicht von Relevanz -> siehe Naturgesetze, die nur in unserem Verstand vorhanden sind + unsere Vernunft kann von unserem Verstand nicht etwas fordern, was dieser nicht erbringen kann -> ich verweise noch einmal auf den Thread


Ich verweise ebenfalls auf den Thread, und möchte außerdem feststellen, dass mein Verstand das erbringen kann. Unendlichkeit ist als logischer Fakt nicht unvorstellbar und auch nicht undenkbar.
Wir haben das aber wirklich schon hinreichend durchgekaut.

... aber nun zu den interessanten neuen Aspekten ...


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

> Tja, die Sache bleibt aber dabei, *dass* sie eine Menschen gesehen haben.


Mir war klar, dass dieser Einwand kommt. Aber ein Fakt ist es keinesfalls. Ich habe nicht umsonst eine stürmische dunkle Nacht erwähnt. Die Zeugen behaupten alle, dass sie einen Menschen im Dunkel gesehen haben. Es war laut, dunkel, stürmisch. Sie behaupten jetzt aber nicht etwa "Ich habe einen Menschen da draußen gesehen, aber genau beschreiben kann ich ihn nicht", sondern sie behaupten "Ich habe einen etwa 1,80cm großen Mann mit Narbe gesehen, und ich weiß nicht, was mein Kollege gesehen hat, aber eine kleine pummelige Frau war da definitv nicht". Der erwähnte Kollege schildert seine reichlich ausgeschmückte Version mit ebenso viel Überzeugung und Nachdruck.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Richter sich irgendwann fragen würde, was diese Leute eigentlich auf der Party geraucht haben, die sie vorher zusammen besucht haben - und ob da überhaupt ein menschliches Wesen war.
Jedes der Zeugnisse ist gleichzeitig eine ebenso überzeugte Leugnung der anderen Zeugnisse, wodurch alle an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.

Nun zum Tacitus. Den hättest du nicht bringen müssen, um die Existenz Christus' von uns bestätigen zu lassen. Auch dass es Christen gab, die für ihren Glauben starben, ist nicht strittig.


			
				ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> PLAUSIBILITÄT:
> Ich halte mal fest, was dieses „historische Dokument“ an für diese Diskussion relevante Fakten enthält:
> ..
> -	der „Aberglauben“ brach aber bald wieder aus (*das ist schon ein indirekter Hinweis auf die Auferstehung Jesu*)


Ich halte das für eine gewagte Interpretation. Dass Aberglauben und Widerstand im Privaten weiterexistieren und irgendwann in Form von Aufständen wieder aufbrechen, ist ein allzu normaler Vorgang. Ich hoffe, du bestehst nicht auf dem Fettgedruckten, sonst müssen wir hier noch einen Nebenschauplatz eröffnen.  ^^



> Stimmen wir darin überein, dass diese Passage zum einen belegt,
> dass Christus existiert hat,
> dass er hingerichtet wurde (und zwar während der Regierungszeit von Pontius Pilatus -> wie es in der Bibel beschrieben wird)
> dass er Anhänger hatte, die auch seine Lehre auch nach seinem Tod vertraten?


Stimmen wir. Außer in dem Punkt des tödlichen Ausgangs der Hinrichtung.



> Ich bin mal so frei und gehe davon aus, dass ihr mit mir übereinstimmt. Das ist schon ein erster Hinweis darauf, dass die Bibel schon mal nicht ganz so falsch in der Beschreibung von Jesus Christus liegen kann.


Ich schätze, dass die Bibelschreiber diese Beschreibung Christus' weitestgehend korrekt aus anderen Überlieferungen übernommen hat - insofern: Zustimmung.



> Und genau hier schlägt das Plausibilitätskriterium zu: Welche PLAUSIBLE Erklärung gibt es sonst für dieses Verhalten?


Wir wissen von einigen Personen, die aus religiösem Wahn starben, auch wenn ein normaler Mensch sagen würde: Sie glaubten an etwas, von dem sie wussten, dass es eine Lüge war. Tut mir leid ... aber das Sich-Opfern ist für mich kein Glaubwürdigkeitsbeweis. Dafür haben Menschen schon zu oft sowas Verrücktes gemacht. Vor allem zur damaligen Zeit, als es noch einfacher war, jemanden zu "verblenden".

Außerdem bleibt das Problem, dass die Juden das glatte Gegenteil bezeugen, sie gingen für ihren Glauben ebenfalls in die Diaspora und starben oft genug. Das ist das von mir genannte Konsistenzproblem.

Btw ... alle Christen, die nicht die damaligen Geschehnisse direkt mitverfolgt haben, und die manchmal trotzdem für ihren Glauben starben, gelten wohl kaum als Zeugen, sondern - wie meinereiner schon richtig beschrieb - als Anhänger.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (23. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die Römer es zugelassen hätten, dass ein verurteilter Aufrührer, und als solcher wurde Jesus betrachtet, die Kreuzigung überlebt? 



> Ich bin mal so frei und gehe davon aus, dass ihr mit mir übereinstimmt. Das ist schon ein erster Hinweis darauf, dass die Bibel schon mal nicht ganz so falsch in der Beschreibung von Jesus Christus liegen kann.





> Ich schätze, dass die Bibelschreiber diese Beschreibung Christus' weitestgehend korrekt aus anderen Überlieferungen übernommen hat - insofern: Zustimmung.


Ach, da gibt es ein Faktum, dass Deine Überzeugung vom Märchencharakter der Schrift zumindest ins Wanken bringt, und prompt folgerst Du, dass dieses Faktum dann ja nur von außen eingearbeitet worden sein kann. Gehst Du immer so selektiv vor? Oder, um es mit Wilhelm Busch auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Also schließt er messerscharf, dass nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf."


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die Römer es zugelassen hätten, dass ein verurteilter Aufrührer, und als solcher wurde Jesus betrachtet, die Kreuzigung überlebt?


Sei doch nicht gleich so aggressiv.

Es genügt, die Wikipedia-Einträge zu Judas Ischariot, Auferstehung Jesu Christu sowie "Jesus in anderen Religionen" durchzulesen, um die zahlreichen möglichen Interpretation zumindest als Gedankenexperimente zuzulassen.



> Gehst Du immer so selektiv vor? Oder, um es mit Wilhelm Busch auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Also schließt er messerscharf, dass nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf."



Nein, aber in der hiesigen Diskussion ist es nunmal meine zugestandene Rolle, die Auferstehung in Frage zu stellen, und entsprechende Quellen und Alternativtheorien einzubringen. Wir würden ja wohl kaum weiterkommen, wenn ich einfach nur zustimme, oder?

Ein Tipp: Überlass das Argumentieren wieder ElNonsk. Der wird dabei wenigstens nicht so emotional.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (23. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei doch nicht gleich so empfindlich. 



> Es genügt, die Wikipedia-Einträge zu Judas Ischariot, Auferstehung Jesu Christu sowie "Jesus in anderen Religionen" durchzulesen, um die zahlreichen möglichen Interpretation zumindest als Gedankenexperimente zuzulassen.


Kein Widerspruch. Aber es ist nunmal äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand, egal wer, eine Kreuzigung überlebt.



> Gehst Du immer so selektiv vor? Oder, um es mit Wilhelm Busch auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Also schließt er messerscharf, dass nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf."





> Nein, aber in der hiesigen Diskussion ist es nunmal meine zugestandene Rolle, die Auferstehung in Frage zu stellen, und entsprechende Quellen und Alternativtheorien einzubringen. Wir würden ja wohl kaum weiterkommen, wenn ich einfach nur zustimme, oder?


Es ging erst mal um die Kreuzigung, nicht die Auferstehung. 



> Ein Tipp: Überlass das Argumentieren wieder ElNonsk. Der wird dabei wenigstens nicht so emotional.


Du kannst Dir Deine Arroganz und Deine joviale Großkotzigkeit sparen, aph. Wenn Du mich aus diesem Thread raushaben willst, dann sperr mich doch einfach. Wenn nicht, wirst Du damit leben müssen, dass ich mich auch weiterhin hier beteilige.


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Widerspruch. Aber es ist nunmal äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand, egal wer, eine Kreuzigung überlebt.



So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht. Auf jeden Fall müssen wir es als mögliche Variante in Erwägung ziehen, zumal das auch in vielen geschichtswissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen ebenfalls getan wurde.

Weitere Möglichkeiten:
- Es war gar nicht Christus, der am Kreuz hing.
- Es war mit den Henkern im Vorfeld abgesprochen, ihn wieder abzunehmen.
- Es fand gar keine Kreuzigung statt (ja trotz Tacitus muss diese Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen werden).


----------



## Doc_Holiday (23. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, völlig auszuschließen ist es nicht- da allerdings den Gekreuzigten nach einer gewissen Zeit die Beine gebrochen wurden, um das Sterben zu beschleunigen (durch Erstickung), halte ich es für minimalst wahrscheinlich, dass das jemand überlebte. 



> Weitere Möglichkeiten:
> - Es war gar nicht Christus, der am Kreuz hing.


Mehrere Quellen bennen den Mann, der gekreuzigt wurde, als Jesus Christus, u.a. Tacitus und Flavius Josephus. Beide gelten als recht zuverlässig; und meines Wissen existiert keine historische Quelle, die explizit Jesus als den dort gekreuzigten ausschließt.



> - Es war mit den Henkern im Vorfeld abgesprochen, ihn wieder abzunehmen.


Die Henker waren Römer, die sicher nicht mit Jesu Jüngern kollaboriert hätten. Außerdem war es eine öffentliche Hinrichtung, von einer Kreuzesabnahme vor Jesu Tod hätten also mehrere Zeugen sowie auch Pontius Pilatus etwas mitbekommen. 



> - Es fand gar keine Kreuzigung statt (ja trotz Tacitus muss diese Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen werden).


Dagegen sprechen neben Tacitus mehrere andere, vor allem auch voneinander unabhängige, Quellen.


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, völlig auszuschließen ist es nicht- da allerdings den Gekreuzigten nach einer gewissen Zeit die Beine gebrochen wurden, um das Sterben zu beschleunigen (durch Erstickung), halte ich es für minimalst wahrscheinlich, dass das jemand überlebte.


Es sei denn, genau dies wäre unterlassen worden.



> Mehrere Quellen bennen den Mann, der gekreuzigt wurde, als Jesus Christus, u.a. Tacitus und Flavius Josephus. Beide gelten als recht zuverlässig; und meines Wissen existiert keine historische Quelle, die explizit Jesus als den dort gekreuzigten ausschließt.



Wikipedia über den Verrat des Judas, Abschnitt "Bestand des Verrats"



> Die Henker waren Römer, die sicher nicht mit Jesu Jüngern kollaboriert hätten. Außerdem war es eine öffentliche Hinrichtung, von einer Kreuzesabnahme vor Jesu Tod hätten also mehrere Zeugen sowie auch Pontius Pilatus etwas mitbekommen.


Bei den damaligen komplexen Machtverhältnissen in Palästina, zahlreichen Sektenbildungen und persönlichen Differenzen ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass die Römer oder einzelne unter den Römern gewisse Interessen mit so einer Scheinkreuzigung verbanden.
Was die Zeugen betrifft: Wenn nicht nachgeholfen wurde, so starb ein Gekreuzigter nicht allzu rasch. Die Öffentlichkeit dürfte längst abgezogen sein, als man ihn vom Kreuz nahm.
Zumindest bleibt es als eine mögliche Erklärung bestehen.

Ich persönlich glaube schon, dass da jemand gekreuzigt wurde, also dass ein solches Ereignis tatsächlich stattfand. Aber entweder war es nicht er, oder er war nur scheintot, oder wurde rechtzeitig abgenommen, oder die ganze Geschichte der Auferstehung wurde von seinen Jüngern erfunden.

Diese Erklärungen des Christuskultes sind allemal einleuchtender als ein götltiches Eingreifen. Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen weltlichen Erklärungen und übernatürlichen, warum sollte dann die übernatürliche glaubwürdiger sein?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (23. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus wurden laut den Evangelien die Beine nicht gebrochen, da er schon tot war- nach der Geißelung ebenfalls nicht allzu unwahrscheinlich. 



> Mehrere Quellen bennen den Mann, der gekreuzigt wurde, als Jesus Christus, u.a. Tacitus und Flavius Josephus. Beide gelten als recht zuverlässig; und meines Wissen existiert keine historische Quelle, die explizit Jesus als den dort gekreuzigten ausschließt.





> Wikipedia über den Verrat des Judas, Abschnitt "Bestand des Verrats"


Also ist ein Judas statt Jesu gekreuzigt worden? Lustige Theorie- aber völlig unglaubwürdig: Wenn Jesus nicht gekreuzigt wurde, warum hat er dann nicht weiter gelehrt, sondern alles weitere seinen Aposteln überlassen?



> Die Henker waren Römer, die sicher nicht mit Jesu Jüngern kollaboriert hätten. Außerdem war es eine öffentliche Hinrichtung, von einer Kreuzesabnahme vor Jesu Tod hätten also mehrere Zeugen sowie auch Pontius Pilatus etwas mitbekommen.





> Bei den damaligen komplexen Machtverhältnissen in Palästina, zahlreichen Sektenbildungen und persönlichen Differenzen ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass die Römer oder einzelne unter den Römern gewisse Interessen mit so einer Scheinkreuzigung verbanden.


Welcher Art solten denn diese Interessen sein? Was könnte sich ein römischer Legionär in einer Provinz am Arsch der Welt (und das war Palästina damals) von einem jüdischen Aufrührer erwarten? Und Pilatus hätte sicher nicht Partei ergriffen für eine potentielle Bedrohung seiner Macht.



> Was die Zeugen betrifft: Wenn nicht nachgeholfen wurde, so starb ein Gekreuzigter nicht allzu rasch. Die Öffentlichkeit dürfte längst abgezogen sein, als man ihn vom Kreuz nahm.


Ja, das Sterben zog sich oft über Stunden hin, wenn nicht nachgeholfen wurde (s.o.). Aber die Evangelien berichten ja, dass die Pharisäer Pilatus baten, man möge das Sterben beschleunigen, damit die Toten nicht über das Pessach-Fest am Kreuz hängen bleiben sollten. Also brach man den Verurteilten die Beine. 



> Zumindest bleibt es als eine mögliche Erklärung bestehen.


Allerdings als eine extrem unwahrscheinliche.



> Ich persönlich glaube schon, dass da jemand gekreuzigt wurde, also dass ein solches Ereignis tatsächlich stattfand. Aber entweder war es nicht er, oder er war nur scheintot, oder wurde rechtzeitig abgenommen, oder die ganze Geschichte der Auferstehung wurde von seinen Jüngern erfunden.
> Diese Erklärungen des Christuskultes sind allemal einleuchtender als ein götltiches Eingreifen. Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen weltlichen Erklärungen und übernatürlichen, warum sollte dann die übernatürliche glaubwürdiger sein?


Diese Erklärung des Christuskultes hat aber einen entscheidenden Haken, den auch ElNonsk schon aufzeigte: Warum sollten die Jünger für eine Lüge, die von ihnen selbst stammt, sterben? Niemand stirbt für eine selbsterfundene Lüge!
Und da Du das Göttliche prinzipiell ablehnst, wundert es mich nicht, dass für Dich diese -zweifellos interessanten- Theorien eher zufriedenstellend sind.


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jesus wurden laut den Evangelien die Beine nicht gebrochen, da er schon tot war- nach der Geißelung ebenfalls nicht allzu unwahrscheinlich.


Oder weil er für tot gehalten wurde.



> Also ist ein Judas statt Jesu gekreuzigt worden? Lustige Theorie- aber völlig unglaubwürdig: Wenn Jesus nicht gekreuzigt wurde, warum hat er dann nicht weiter gelehrt, sondern alles weitere seinen Aposteln überlassen?


Ich weiß nicht, ob es so war, aber es ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit. Angenommen, das Ganze war so geplant, dann ist es nur logisch, wenn er hernach wegging aus Palästina. Denn nichts ist überzeugender, als solch ein göttliches Eingreifen - wenn man es nur ordentlich inszeniert.



> Welcher Art solten denn diese Interessen sein? Was könnte sich ein römischer Legionär in einer Provinz am Arsch der Welt (und das war Palästina damals) von einem jüdischen Aufrührer erwarten? Und Pilatus hätte sicher nicht Partei ergriffen für eine potentielle Bedrohung seiner Macht.


Vielleicht nicht Pilatus. Vielleicht waren es auch Pharisäer. Oder sonst irgendjemand, der die Möglichkeit dazu hatte, beim Vortäuschen zu helfen. Für Geld, oder um jemanden zu schädigen. Wer weiß.
Es ist jedenfalls zweifellos so gewesen, dass im damaligen Palästina sehr viele einander widerstrebende Gruppierungen und Interessen vorlagen. Intrigen und eingefädelte Skandale sind da normal.



> Ja, das Sterben zog sich oft über Stunden hin, wenn nicht nachgeholfen wurde (s.o.). Aber die Evangelien berichten ja, dass die Pharisäer Pilatus baten, man möge das Sterben beschleunigen, damit die Toten nicht über das Pessach-Fest am Kreuz hängen bleiben sollten. Also brach man den Verurteilten die Beine.


Hast du nicht oben noch das Gegenteil behauptet? :o



> > Zumindest bleibt es als eine mögliche Erklärung bestehen.
> 
> 
> Allerdings als eine extrem unwahrscheinliche.


Es geht momentan nicht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern um die Frage der Plausibilität. Egal wie unwahrscheinlich: Hier sind Erklärungen zu bevorzugen, die NICHT die Existenz des Übernatürlichen voraussetzen. Selbst laut ElNonst sind solche Zirkelschlüsse nämlich unzulässig.



> Diese Erklärung des Christuskultes hat aber einen entscheidenden Haken, den auch ElNonsk schon aufzeigte: Warum sollten die Jünger für eine Lüge, die von ihnen selbst stammt, sterben? Niemand stirbt für eine selbsterfundene Lüge!


Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt zahlreiche Belege dafür, dass Menschen auch für Lügen zu sterben bereit sind, wenn es anderweitig genügend Motive dafür gibt. Über die Motive können wir nur spekulieren. Religiöse Verblendung reicht für mich persönlich aus, und auch dafür gibt es Beispiele (Waco, Texas).



> Und da Du das Göttliche prinzipiell ablehnst, wundert es mich nicht, dass für Dich diese -zweifellos interessanten- Theorien eher zufriedenstellend sind.


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Da Kreisschlüsse wie gesagt unzulässig sind, müssen wir in einer sachlichen Diskussion zunächst die weltlichen Erklärungen bevorzugen, die Gott nicht schon als existent voraussetzen - denn der soll ja hiermit bewiesen werden. Erst wenn diese alle ausgeschlossen wurden, könnte man Übernatürliches in Erwägung ziehen.

Es ist eben NICHT egal, WAS ein Zeuge bezeugt.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (23. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder weil das Wetter plötzlich schlecht wurde, Nebel aufkam und man das Kreuz nicht mehr sehen konnte. Mit absurden Spekulationen kommen wir nicht weiter. 



> Also ist ein Judas statt Jesu gekreuzigt worden? Lustige Theorie- aber völlig unglaubwürdig: Wenn Jesus nicht gekreuzigt wurde, warum hat er dann nicht weiter gelehrt, sondern alles weitere seinen Aposteln überlassen?





> Ich weiß nicht, ob es so war, aber es ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit. Angenommen, das Ganze war so geplant, dann ist es nur logisch, wenn er hernach wegging aus Palästina. Denn nichts ist überzeugender, als solch ein göttliches Eingreifen - wenn man es nur ordentlich inszeniert.


Also dann sitzt Jesus im Ausland und beobachtet, wie andere Menschen seine Lehre weiterspinnen... 



> Welcher Art solten denn diese Interessen sein? Was könnte sich ein römischer Legionär in einer Provinz am Arsch der Welt (und das war Palästina damals) von einem jüdischen Aufrührer erwarten? Und Pilatus hätte sicher nicht Partei ergriffen für eine potentielle Bedrohung seiner Macht.





> Vielleicht nicht Pilatus. Vielleicht waren es auch Pharisäer. Oder sonst irgendjemand, der die Möglichkeit dazu hatte, beim Vortäuschen zu helfen. Für Geld, oder um jemanden zu schädigen. Wer weiß.
> Es ist jedenfalls zweifellos so gewesen, dass im damaligen Palästina sehr viele einander widerstrebende Gruppierungen und Interessen vorlagen. Intrigen und eingefädelte Skandale sind da normal.


Die Pharisäer scheiden sicherlich aus,denn für sie und jeden anderen gläubigen Juden war Jesus ein Gotteslästerer, der getötet werden musste.



> Ja, das Sterben zog sich oft über Stunden hin, wenn nicht nachgeholfen wurde (s.o.). Aber die Evangelien berichten ja, dass die Pharisäer Pilatus baten, man möge das Sterben beschleunigen, damit die Toten nicht über das Pessach-Fest am Kreuz hängen bleiben sollten. Also brach man den Verurteilten die Beine.





> Hast du nicht oben noch das Gegenteil behauptet? :o


Im Fall Jesu wurde das ganze beschleunigt, da das Pessach-Fest vor der Tür stand. In der Regel wurden die Gekreuzigten eine lange Zeit hängen gelassen, bevor man durch das Zerschlagen der Beine den Tod beschleunigte. 



> > Zumindest bleibt es als eine mögliche Erklärung bestehen.
> 
> 
> Allerdings als eine extrem unwahrscheinliche.





> Es geht momentan nicht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern um die Frage der Plausibilität. Egal wie unwahrscheinlich: Hier sind Erklärungen zu bevorzugen, die NICHT die Existenz des Übernatürlichen voraussetzen. Selbst laut ElNonst sind solche Zirkelschlüsse nämlich unzulässig.


Nochmal: Du lehnst das Göttliche sowieso pro forma ab, daher ist die Frage nach der Plausibiltät wohl ebenfalls obsolet, da Du, auch nach Ausschluss sämtlicher anderer Erklärungen, nicht bereit wärst, göttliches Eingreifen zu akzeptieren. 



> Diese Erklärung des Christuskultes hat aber einen entscheidenden Haken, den auch ElNonsk schon aufzeigte: Warum sollten die Jünger für eine Lüge, die von ihnen selbst stammt, sterben? Niemand stirbt für eine selbsterfundene Lüge!





> Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt zahlreiche Belege dafür, dass Menschen auch für Lügen zu sterben bereit sind, wenn es anderweitig genügend Motive dafür gibt. Über die Motive können wir nur spekulieren. Religiöse Verblendung reicht für mich persönlich aus, und auch dafür gibt es Beispiele (Waco, Texas).


Nein. Ich sterbe nicht für oder lasse mich foltern für eine Sache, von der ich selber weiß, dass sie eine von mir selbst erdachte Lüge ist!


----------



## aph (23. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder weil das Wetter plötzlich schlecht wurde, Nebel aufkam und man das Kreuz nicht mehr sehen konnte. Mit absurden Spekulationen kommen wir nicht weiter.


Und ob wir damit weiterkommen! Denn es geht ja immerhin um eines der einschneidenden Ereignisse der Menschheitsgeschichte. Da ist es mehr als legitim, entsprechende Überlegungen anzustellen. Um ihrer Sekte zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen, mussten sie zu irgendeiner drastischen Maßnahme greifen. Ein vorgetäuschter Tod wäre nicht die schlechteste.



> Also dann sitzt Jesus im Ausland und beobachtet, wie andere Menschen seine Lehre weiterspinnen...


Er sitzt nicht, er wanderte. Und zwar nach Indien. Aber das ist nur eine mögliche Spekulation. Vielleicht wollte er ohnehin weg, und hat seiner Sekte damit noch einen letzten Gefallen getan. Wir wissen es nicht.



> Die Pharisäer scheiden sicherlich aus,denn für sie und jeden anderen gläubigen Juden war Jesus ein Gotteslästerer, der getötet werden musste.


Ich schrieb nicht "die Pharisäer", sondern "Pharisäer", also einige von ihnen (die freilich überhaupt die Möglichkeit dafür gehabt haben müssen). Welche Motive sie haben könnten, können wir nur spekulieren. Eines ist sicher: Nicht alle Juden waren damals gleich feindlich gegenüber Jesus eingestellt. Noch bis ins Jahr 70 galt das Christentum erst mal nur als jüdische Sekte.



> Nochmal: Du lehnst das Göttliche sowieso pro forma ab, daher ist die Frage nach der Plausibiltät wohl ebenfalls obsolet, da Du, auch nach Ausschluss sämtlicher anderer Erklärungen, nicht bereit wärst, göttliches Eingreifen zu akzeptieren.


Das ist deine Annahme ... aber sie stimmt nicht. Widerlege alle anderen Möglichkeiten, und ich glaube es. Versprochen.



> Nein. Ich sterbe nicht für oder lasse mich foltern für eine Sache, von der ich selber weiß, dass sie eine von mir selbst erdachte Lüge ist!


Du nicht. Andere schon. Da es dafür nachweislich Beispiele gibt, dürfen wir diese Möglichkeit auch für die Apostel nicht ausschließen. Wieviele der wirklichen Zeugen waren es eigentlich?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (23. März 2007)

Diese ganzen Vermutungen, Verschwörungstheorien usf. sind ja alle interessant. Aber solange keiner von uns eine Zeitmaschine hat, werden wir keine von Dir gewünschte unwiderlegbare Antwort bekommen.  
Ich für meinen Teil bin durchaus von der Richtigkeit der Angaben der Evangelien überzeugt, auch auf Grund der für Geschichtswissenschaften ungewöhnlich guten Quellenlage: Sowohl Flavius Josephus als auch Tacitus bestätigen die Evangelien zumindest darin, dass ein Mensch namens Jesus hingerichtet wurde. Jetzt habe ich zwei von einander völlig unabhängige Quellen, die mir die Geschnisse der Frohen Botschaft bestätigen- mehr, als mir z.B. das Leben Platons beschreiben. Aber: Natürlich besteht noch immer die -verschwindend geringe- Möglichkeit, dass alle Quellen falsch sind, ideologisch gefärbt oder schlicht erfunden, und somit alles ganz anders war. Nur werden wir dafür keinen Beweis finden. Daher _glauben_ wir entweder den vielen Indizien diverser Quellen- oder halt nicht.


----------



## Boesor (23. März 2007)

Du glaubst aber auch nur was du willst.
Hier zweifelst du absolut alles an, selbst wenn es durch mehrere Quellen bestätigt wurde, im Thread über Klimaschutz glaubst du sehr viel mehr ohne eindeutige Beweise.
Glaubst du eigentlich irgendwas von früher?
Immerhin können immer Quellen verfälscht werden.


----------



## aph (24. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 23.03.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganzen Vermutungen, Verschwörungstheorien usf. sind ja alle interessant. Aber solange keiner von uns eine Zeitmaschine hat, werden wir keine von Dir gewünschte unwiderlegbare Antwort bekommen.
> Ich für meinen Teil bin durchaus von der Richtigkeit der Angaben der Evangelien überzeugt, auch auf Grund der für Geschichtswissenschaften ungewöhnlich guten Quellenlage: Sowohl Flavius Josephus als auch Tacitus bestätigen die Evangelien zumindest darin, dass ein Mensch namens Jesus hingerichtet wurde. Jetzt habe ich zwei von einander völlig unabhängige Quellen, die mir die Geschnisse der Frohen Botschaft bestätigen- mehr, als mir z.B. das Leben Platons beschreiben. Aber: Natürlich besteht noch immer die -verschwindend geringe- Möglichkeit, dass alle Quellen falsch sind, ideologisch gefärbt oder schlicht erfunden, und somit alles ganz anders war. Nur werden wir dafür keinen Beweis finden. Daher _glauben_ wir entweder den vielen Indizien diverser Quellen- oder halt nicht.



Es ist richtig, dass sich das ganze ohne Zeitmaschine nicht nachweisen lässt.
Fakt ist: Egal ob nun tatsächlich eine Hinrichtung stattgefunden hat (was ich glaube), egal ob es sich dabei wirklich um Jesus Christus handelte (was ich für wahrscheinlich halte), egal ob er daran wirklich gestorben ist (was ich zumindest anzweifle, sagen wir 50/50) ... es bleiben noch immer Möglichkeiten, dass das ganze Drumherum schlicht erfunden ist. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen: Es handelt sich aus damaliger Sicht um eine Sekte! Es ist absolut normal, dass sich Sekten etwas ausdenken. Und es ist - so dumm uns das erscheinen mag - normal, dass dafür einige auch zu sterben bereit sind.
Solange diese anderen Erklärungen möglich sind, gibt es keinen Grund, die unwahrscheinlichere Erklärung - nämlich irgendetwas Übernatürliches - zur Wahrscheinlicheren zu erklären.

Aber noch zwei Hinweise:
Erstens finde ich es erstaunlich, wie stark die angeblichen Zeugnisse deiner "Frohen Botschaft" variieren. Zweitens gibt es mindestens genauso viele gegenteilige Indizien und Zeugnisse aus eben jener Zeit. Nur halt nicht von Mitgliedern der christlichen Sekte.
Wem soll man glauben?


----------



## aph (24. März 2007)

Boesor am 23.03.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst aber auch nur was du willst.
> Hier zweifelst du absolut alles an, selbst wenn es durch mehrere Quellen bestätigt wurde, im Thread über Klimaschutz glaubst du sehr viel mehr ohne eindeutige Beweise.
> Glaubst du eigentlich irgendwas von früher?
> Immerhin können immer Quellen verfälscht werden.



Es ist völlig irrelevant, was ich glaube. Es geht um die plausibelste, wahrscheinlichste Erklärung beider Phänomene - und die kann sich ändern, wenn neue Fakten bekannt werden.

Was Christus' Auferstehung betrifft, so gibt es keine bestätigenden Quellen, sondern zahlreiche einander widersprechende Zeugnisse, die aber allesamt etwas Übernatürliches beschreiben, was per se ja schon mal als das Unwahrscheinlichste aller Varianten gelten muss, zumindest, wenn man logische Maßstäbe anlegt.

Was die Klimaveränderung betrifft, so halte ich auch dort momentan diejenige für die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung, die die beobachteten Ergebnisse am ehesten im Rahmen der uns bekannten Naturgesetze erklären kann (und in dem Fall sogar rechnerisch am nächsten kommt).

Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (24. März 2007)

aph am 24.03.2007 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist richtig, dass sich das ganze ohne Zeitmaschine nicht nachweisen lässt.
> Fakt ist: Egal ob nun tatsächlich eine Hinrichtung stattgefunden hat (was ich glaube), egal ob es sich dabei wirklich um Jesus Christus handelte (was ich für wahrscheinlich halte), egal ob er daran wirklich gestorben ist (was ich zumindest anzweifle, sagen wir 50/50) ... es bleiben noch immer Möglichkeiten, dass das ganze Drumherum schlicht erfunden ist. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen: Es handelt sich aus damaliger Sicht um eine Sekte! Es ist absolut normal, dass sich Sekten etwas ausdenken. Und es ist - so dumm uns das erscheinen mag - normal, dass dafür einige auch zu sterben bereit sind.
> Solange diese anderen Erklärungen möglich sind, gibt es keinen Grund, die unwahrscheinlichere Erklärung - nämlich irgendetwas Übernatürliches - zur Wahrscheinlicheren zu erklären.


Es ging doch noch gar nicht um Übernatürliches, sondern primär mal darum, dass da jemand, nämlich Jesus von Nazareth, gekreuzigt wurde (und auch starb), und dass es verlässliche außerbiblische Quellen dazu gibt.



> Aber noch zwei Hinweise:
> Erstens finde ich es erstaunlich, wie stark die angeblichen Zeugnisse deiner "Frohen Botschaft" variieren.


Wie meinst Du das? Die Evangelien widersprechen sich nicht.



> Zweitens gibt es mindestens genauso viele gegenteilige Indizien und Zeugnisse aus eben jener Zeit. Nur halt nicht von Mitgliedern der christlichen Sekte.
> Wem soll man glauben?


Gegenteilige Zeugnisse wozu? Jesu Tod?


----------



## aph (24. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 24.03.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging doch noch gar nicht um Übernatürliches, sondern primär mal darum, dass da jemand, nämlich Jesus von Nazareth, gekreuzigt wurde (und auch starb), und dass es verlässliche außerbiblische Quellen dazu gibt.


Wenn wir der Frage der Auferstehung nachgehen wollen, müssen wir zwangsläufig hinterfragen, ob der Kreuzigungstod geschehen ist.



> Wie meinst Du das? Die Evangelien widersprechen sich nicht.


Nunja, ich bin kein Experte, aber bei Wikipedia fand ich so einige Zitate aus den kanonischen Evangelien, aber auch aus apokryphalen (ist das das richtige Wort?) Evangelien, die die Auferstehung sehr unterschiedlich erzählen. Wieviele Engel waren denn nun an Jesu Grab? Haben die Frauen die Grabplatte entfernt oder fanden sie es offen vor? Wurde Maria Magdalena erst zum bereits gefundenen Grab hingeführt oder fand sie es selbst und wähnte sich um seinen Leichnam beraubt? Für alle Varianten gibt es Bibelzitate.



> Gegenteilige Zeugnisse wozu? Jesu Tod?


Richtig. Wenn es denn damals so überzeugend war, wieso traten dann nicht alle Bewohner, alle Juden sofort zur christlichen Sekte über? Wieso beschreiben die Juden die Geschehnisse ganz anders und bezeugen, dass Jesus kein Messias war?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (24. März 2007)

aph am 24.03.2007 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 24.03.2007 00:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für meine Begriffe ist er äußerst wahrscheinlich. Natürlich kann es keinen hunderprozentigen Beweis geben, aber die Quellenlage spricht meines Erachtens für den Tod Jesu am Kreuz. 



> Wie meinst Du das? Die Evangelien widersprechen sich nicht.





> Nunja, ich bin kein Experte, aber bei Wikipedia fand ich so einige Zitate aus den kanonischen Evangelien, aber auch aus apokryphalen (ist das das richtige Wort?) Evangelien, die die Auferstehung sehr unterschiedlich erzählen. Wieviele Engel waren denn nun an Jesu Grab? Haben die Frauen die Grabplatte entfernt oder fanden sie es offen vor? Wurde Maria Magdalena erst zum bereits gefundenen Grab hingeführt oder fand sie es selbst und wähnte sich um seinen Leichnam beraubt? Für alle Varianten gibt es Bibelzitate.


Die Apokryphen lasse ich mal außen vor, da sie theologisch keine Relevanz haben. Was die "regulären" vier Evangelien angeht, so beleuchten sie das Leben und Wirken Jesu aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven: Johannes z.B. legt viel mehr wert auf den göttlichen Charakter Jesu als Matthäus das tut usf. So vervollständigen sie unser Bild Jesu. 



> Gegenteilige Zeugnisse wozu? Jesu Tod?





> Richtig. Wenn es denn damals so überzeugend war, wieso traten dann nicht alle Bewohner, alle Juden sofort zur christlichen Sekte über? Wieso beschreiben die Juden die Geschehnisse ganz anders und bezeugen, dass Jesus kein Messias war?


Genau so gut könntest Du fragen, wieso sich die Gallier nicht bereitwilig dem römischen Imperium unterworfen haben, da es doch Zivilisation brachte oder wieso der Mensch weiterhin Böses tut. 
Die Juden erwarten den Messias noch immer, sie lehnen Jesus ab, da sie eine andere Auffassung der alttestamentlichen Ankündigungen des Messias haben.


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 24.03.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Apokryphen lasse ich mal außen vor, da sie theologisch keine Relevanz haben. Was die "regulären" vier Evangelien angeht, so beleuchten sie das Leben und Wirken Jesu aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven: Johannes z.B. legt viel mehr wert auf den göttlichen Charakter Jesu als Matthäus das tut usf. So vervollständigen sie unser Bild Jesu.


1. Die Apokryphen mögen theologisch irrelevant sein, als historische Schriftstücke besitzen sie aber denselben Wert wie die kanonischen Evangelien. Sie sind unter denselben Umständen entstanden, und es war lediglich eine menschliche Entscheidung, welche in die Bibel aufgenommen wurden und welche nicht. Die Entscheidung fand zu einem Zeitpunkt statt, als niemand mehr bezeugen konnte, welche der Wahrheiten zutrafen.
2. Die unterschiedlichen Perspektiven hinsichtlich seines Wirkens erklären keine Varianten in der Beschreibung der Fakten (zB ob Maria Magdalena das Grab entdeckte oder doch jemand anderes/ob es offen war oder erst von ihr/ihnen geöffnet wurde).



> Die Juden erwarten den Messias noch immer, sie lehnen Jesus ab, da sie eine andere Auffassung der alttestamentlichen Ankündigungen des Messias haben.


Ja, das tun sie. Und sie lebten damals auch dort, wo diese Geschehnisse stattfanden. Wenn diese Ereignisse so unzweifelhaft waren, wieso leugnen diese Zeugen sie dann? Sind diese Zeugen weniger wert als die der christlichen Sekte?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (26. März 2007)

aph am 26.03.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Apokryphen mögen theologisch irrelevant sein, als historische Schriftstücke besitzen sie aber denselben Wert wie die kanonischen Evangelien. Sie sind unter denselben Umständen entstanden, und es war lediglich eine menschliche Entscheidung, welche in die Bibel aufgenommen wurden und welche nicht. Die Entscheidung fand zu einem Zeitpunkt statt, als niemand mehr bezeugen konnte, welche der Wahrheiten zutrafen.
> 2. Die unterschiedlichen Perspektiven hinsichtlich seines Wirkens erklären keine Varianten in der Beschreibung der Fakten (zB ob Maria Magdalena das Grab entdeckte oder doch jemand anderes/ob es offen war oder erst von ihr/ihnen geöffnet wurde).


1. Das ist so nicht richtig: Die Apokryphen entstanden zum Teil wesentlich später als die kanonischen Schriften des NT. Historisch macht sie das nicht unbedingt wertlos, aber zur christlichen Lehre tragen sie kaum bei: Sie wurden in der Regel von "Mitläufern" verfasst, d.h. von Menschen, die auf den Popularitätszug des Christentums aufspringen wollten. Sie gelten als nicht inspiriert.
2. Diese Varianten sind wiederum heilsgeschichtlich wenig relevant. Ob jetzt Maria von Magdala oder Johannes am Grab war spielt keine große Rolle- im Gegensatz zur Tatsache, dass Petrus _nicht_ als erster dort war (das ist vor allem ekklesiologisch interessant, wenn es Dich interessiert, führe ich das weiter aus).



> Die Juden erwarten den Messias noch immer, sie lehnen Jesus ab, da sie eine andere Auffassung der alttestamentlichen Ankündigungen des Messias haben.





> Ja, das tun sie. Und sie lebten damals auch dort, wo diese Geschehnisse stattfanden. Wenn diese Ereignisse so unzweifelhaft waren, wieso leugnen diese Zeugen sie dann? Sind diese Zeugen weniger wert als die der christlichen Sekte?


Nach christlichem Verständnis haben die Juden den im AT angekündigten Messias nicht erkannt, weil sie falsche Erwartungen hatten: Sie rechneten mit einem mächtigen, wort- und tatgewatligen Propheten, einem Krieger, der machtvoll das Elend des Volkes beenden sollte und -auch gewaltsam- das Reich Gottes errichten sollte. Jesus aber predigte die Nächsten- und Feindeliebe, keine gewaltsamen Umstürze der Gesellschaft. Liebe schafft das Reich Gottes, nicht das Schwert. (Zum Unglauben der Menschen vgl. Joh 3,19)


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 26.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das ist so nicht richtig: Die Apokryphen entstanden zum Teil wesentlich später als die kanonischen Schriften des NT.


Zum Teil, ja. Aber nicht alle. Und auch die kanonischen entstanden zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten und waren nicht zeitnah zu Jesu Tod entstanden.


> Historisch macht sie das nicht unbedingt wertlos,


Genau darum geht es hier aber - um historisch relevante Schriftstücke und Bezeugungen der Himmelfahrt und allem drum herum.



> Sie gelten als nicht inspiriert.


Wayne? *g*
Geschichtswissenschaftlich irrelevant.



> 2. Diese Varianten sind wiederum heilsgeschichtlich wenig relevant. Ob jetzt Maria von Magdala oder Johannes am Grab war spielt keine große Rolle- im Gegensatz zur Tatsache, dass Petrus _nicht_ als erster dort war (das ist vor allem ekklesiologisch interessant, wenn es Dich interessiert, führe ich das weiter aus).


Nein, interessiert mich nicht. Mich interessiert nur die Wahrheit, und nicht ob eine Wahrheit rückblickend passender ist oder nicht. Ich finde es für die Überprüfung des Wahrheitsgehaltes dessen, was Zeugen berichten, absolut unerlässlich, dass es keine Widersprüche zwischen den Aussagen mehrerer Zeugen desselben Geschehens gibt, oder dass die Widersprüche erklärbar sind. Das wäre vor Gericht nicht anders.



> Nach christlichem Verständnis haben die Juden den im AT angekündigten Messias nicht erkannt, weil sie falsche Erwartungen hatten: Sie rechneten mit einem mächtigen, wort- und tatgewatligen Propheten, einem Krieger, der machtvoll das Elend des Volkes beenden sollte und -auch gewaltsam- das Reich Gottes errichten sollte. Jesus aber predigte die Nächsten- und Feindeliebe, keine gewaltsamen Umstürze der Gesellschaft. Liebe schafft das Reich Gottes, nicht das Schwert. (Zum Unglauben der Menschen vgl. Joh 3,19)


Du meinst also, die Juden die damals dabei waren, haben das so erlebt, dass sie zwar eine Auferstehung und einen untoten Jesus gesehen haben, aber sich dann dachten: "Wow cool, ein Auferstandener - hmm, dumm nur dass er nicht das Reich Gottes errichtet - war wohl doch nicht unser Messias." ??
Ich glaube eher, dass sie KEINE Auferstehung gesehen haben, sondern das Gegenteil bezeugen konnten. Sonst würde es mit Sicherheit auch von jüdischer Seite bezeugt.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (26. März 2007)

aph am 26.03.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 26.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keines der Evangelien ist zeitnah zu Jesu Tod entstanden, sondern mit einem Abstand von rund 60 Jahren.


> Historisch macht sie das nicht unbedingt wertlos,





> Genau darum geht es hier aber - um historisch relevante Schriftstücke und Bezeugungen der Himmelfahrt und allem drum herum.


Ich sagte ja, sie können uns einen Blick auf Christus und die Erlebnisse verschiedener Menschen mit dem christlichen Glauben bieten, wenngleich sie für den Glauben unerheblich sind bzw. ihm z.T. sogar widersprechen.



> Sie gelten als nicht inspiriert.





> Wayne? *g*
> Geschichtswissenschaftlich irrelevant.


Mag sein, für das Christentum aber ist das äußerst relevant.



> 2. Diese Varianten sind wiederum heilsgeschichtlich wenig relevant. Ob jetzt Maria von Magdala oder Johannes am Grab war spielt keine große Rolle- im Gegensatz zur Tatsache, dass Petrus _nicht_ als erster dort war (das ist vor allem ekklesiologisch interessant, wenn es Dich interessiert, führe ich das weiter aus).





> Nein, interessiert mich nicht. Mich interessiert nur die Wahrheit, und nicht ob eine Wahrheit rückblickend passender ist oder nicht. Ich finde es für die Überprüfung des Wahrheitsgehaltes dessen, was Zeugen berichten, absolut unerlässlich, dass es keine Widersprüche zwischen den Aussagen mehrerer Zeugen desselben Geschehens gibt, oder dass die Widersprüche erklärbar sind. Das wäre vor Gericht nicht anders.


Da weder Markus noch Lukas noch Matthäus und sehr wahrscheinlich auch Johannes nicht dabei waren, schrieben sie auf, was überliefert wurde. Aber mehr als um die tatsächlichen Ereignisse geht es den Evangelien um die Beudetung dessen, was Jesus tat, den _Sinn_. Aber da Du kein Interesse an Exegese hast ...



> Nach christlichem Verständnis haben die Juden den im AT angekündigten Messias nicht erkannt, weil sie falsche Erwartungen hatten: Sie rechneten mit einem mächtigen, wort- und tatgewatligen Propheten, einem Krieger, der machtvoll das Elend des Volkes beenden sollte und -auch gewaltsam- das Reich Gottes errichten sollte. Jesus aber predigte die Nächsten- und Feindeliebe, keine gewaltsamen Umstürze der Gesellschaft. Liebe schafft das Reich Gottes, nicht das Schwert. (Zum Unglauben der Menschen vgl. Joh 3,19)





> Du meinst also, die Juden die damals dabei waren, haben das so erlebt, dass sie zwar eine Auferstehung und einen untoten Jesus gesehen haben, aber sich dann dachten: "Wow cool, ein Auferstandener - hmm, dumm nur dass er nicht das Reich Gottes errichtet - war wohl doch nicht unser Messias." ??
> Ich glaube eher, dass sie KEINE Auferstehung gesehen haben, sondern das Gegenteil bezeugen konnten. Sonst würde es mit Sicherheit auch von jüdischer Seite bezeugt.


Gesehen hat sie auch keiner, es lag ja keiner mit Jesus im Grab. Aber den auferstandenen Jesus haben seine Jünger gesehen.
Mit dem Begriff "Auferstehung" konnten die Juden nichts anfangen: Dass ein Toter, bereits begrabener Mensch wieder lebendig wird und herumläuft, ist ein Gedankenmodell, dass ihnen völlig fremd war- auch Jesu Jüngern zunächst (vgl. Mk 9,10).


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 26.03.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Da weder Markus noch Lukas noch Matthäus und sehr wahrscheinlich auch Johannes nicht dabei waren, schrieben sie auf, was überliefert wurde. Aber mehr als um die tatsächlichen Ereignisse geht es den Evangelien um die Beudetung dessen, was Jesus tat, den _Sinn_. Aber da Du kein Interesse an Exegese hast ...


Zwischenfrage: Hast du irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, dass es in diesem Thread momentan ausschließlich um den geschichtswissenschaftlichen Nachweis jener göttlichen Ereignisse, nicht um die theologische Deutung, geht?



> Gesehen hat sie auch keiner, es lag ja keiner mit Jesus im Grab. Aber den auferstandenen Jesus haben seine Jünger gesehen.
> Mit dem Begriff "Auferstehung" konnten die Juden nichts anfangen: Dass ein Toter, bereits begrabener Mensch wieder lebendig wird und herumläuft, ist ein Gedankenmodell, dass ihnen völlig fremd war- auch Jesu Jüngern zunächst (vgl. Mk 9,10).


Das stimmt laut Wikipedia nicht. Zum einen gab es da wohl so einige Gruppen innerhalb des Judentums, die sehr wohl an Auferstehung glaubten, zum anderen müsste ja auch bei den Juden eine Vorstellung davon existieren, woran man den Messias erkennen würde.

Aber wie auch immer: Irgendeine Wahrnehmung müssen sie ja gehabt haben. Die Berichte über einen angeblich wieder Auferstandenen dürften ihnen wohl kaum entgangen sein. Aber entweder erlebten sie Dinge, die dieser Darstellung widersprachen, oder aber es gab schon unter den Zeitgenossen Johannes', Petrus' und Paulus' eine Mehrheit an Leuten, die diese Zeugen anzweifelten. Aus welchem Grunde sollten wir, die nicht einmal dabei waren, ihren Zeugnissen mehr Glauben schenken als ihre Zeitgenossen? Nur weil es sie mittlerweile als Buch gibt?


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 23.03.2007 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, hätte ja sein können *g*



> > Die bisherigen Hinweise auf die Vorteile des Experiments können wohl so zusammengefasst werden:
> > a) Kontrollierbarkeit der Störvariablen (was ich mit Hinweis auf die Wiederholbarkeit nicht gelten lasse)
> > b) breite Anerkennung (das gibt’s aber auch bei den historischen Beweisen)
> > c) Wiederholbarkeit (und die negiere ich ja)
> ...


Genau dem habe ich ja zugestimmt. Natürlich kann ich mögliche Störvariablen VOR einem Experiment ausfindig machen und diese dann vermeiden (oder es zumindest probieren).
ABER:
Angenommen ein Experiment wurde vor hundert Jahren durchgeführt. Dabei hat man zuvor bedachte Störvariablen ZUVOR festgestellt und diese dann beim Experiment beachtet bzw. (so gut es ging) vermieden.
Es stellt sich aber nach hundert Jahren heraus, dass viele Störvariablen nicht beachtet worden waren, da sie damals noch nicht bekannt waren. Das damalige Ergebnis des Experiments wurde also stark (wenn nicht ganz) verfälscht und ist somit nur z. T. brauchbar oder sogar vollkommen unbrauchbar (das so etwas auch der Realität entspricht zeigt ja schon die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation). Und genau hier schlägt die „Wiederholbarkeits-Klatsche“ zu. Um verwertbare Ergebnisse, von denen ausgehend neue Forschung betrieben werden kann, zu erhalten, muss man dieses Experiment unter Berücksichtigung der neu entdeckten Störvariablen WIEDERHOLEN.
Du wirst mir doch zustimmen, dass man kaum von einer „Kontrolle“ reden kann, wenn man das Experiment nicht wiederholen würde. Es wäre im besten Fall eine „Scheinkontrolle“. Das einzige, was man dann einwenden könnte, wäre wohl, dass die Geschichtswissenschaften überhaupt nicht eine solche „Scheinkontrolle“ besitzen. Das wirkt aber wenig überzeugend, da eine solche „Scheinkontrolle“ ja genau den gegenteiligen Effekt haben könnte, eben dass man davon ausgeht, ein Experiment „kontrolliert“ gemacht zu haben, obwohl dies nicht stimmt (und wenn der „Kontrollfaktor“ gegen Null tendiert, kann man nicht einmal mehr von einer „Scheinkontrolle“ sprechen).

Hierzu ein Zitat vom alten Darwin *g*:
_„Die falschen Tatsachen sind für den Fortschritt der Wissenschaft in hohem Maße schädlich, wo sie sich oft lange halten;_ aber die falschen Gedanken, selbst wenn sie durch einige Beobachtungen gestützt werden, richten nur wenig Schaden an; denn es bereitet jedem eine wohltuende Freude zu zeigen, dass sie falsch sind; und wenn dieses passiert, wird ein Weg zum Irrtum verschlossen und die Straße zur Wahrheit wird oft gleichzeitig geöffnet.“

Eine Kontrolle soll aber wohl eher zur Versicherung und nicht zur Verunsicherung beitragen. Insofern kann man, wenn man bei einem naturwissenschaftlichen Experiment von „Kontrolle“ spricht, nur von zwei Prämissen ausgehen:
a) der Wissenschaft sind zum Zeitpunkt des Experiments alle Störvariablen bekannt (ich glaube, dass wir da übereinstimmen, dass dies sicher nicht der Fall ist)

oder

b) das Experiment kann (nach Entdeckung möglicher neuer Störvariablen) nochmals durchgeführt (= wiederholt) werden ? und genau das hakt’s ja



> Ad b): Hier ging es nicht um die Anerkennung, sondern um die Zeugen und deren Glaubwürdigkeit.


Mit „Anerkennung“ war „Anerkennung von verschiedenen Wissenschaftlern“ gemeint. Siehe (ok, da war es (c) aber das ist ja nicht das Problem *gg*): 



> (c) Man kann die Echtheit der Ergebnisse einfach nachweisen (was bei historischen Quellen nicht so leicht ist). Bei einem Experiment sind ja nicht nur ein, zwei Wissenschaftler anwesend, die dann ihre Ergebnisse protokollieren, einen Aufsatz verfassen und publizieren und dann darauf hoffen, dass ihnen die wissenschaftliche Welt glaubt, was sie da schreiben (wäre dem so, könnte ich die Parallelisierung mit den Geschichtswissenschaften verstehen). Bei Experimenten, die bahnbrechende Ergebnisse versprechen (und das sind i.d.R. die teuren, die man nur ein einziges mal durchführt), sind unzählige Leute aus den verschiedensten Gebieten und freilich auch die Medien anwesend, die alle bezeugen können, was da vor sich ging. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Fan von Verschwörungstheorien ist, sind so viele Stimmen, sofern sie alle dasselbe aussagen, ein starkes Argument für die Echtheit der Ergebnisse.


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=127

Aber selbst wenn du „Zeugen und deren Glaubwürdigkeit“ meintest. Das gibt’s ebenso (oder umso mehr?) bei den Geschichtswissenschaften.



> > Nur wenn du davon ausgehst, dass es Wunder gar nicht geben kann. Nur weil das Vorhandensein übernatürlicher Phänomene nicht im Erfahrungsbereich der meisten Menschen liegt, kann man aber nicht schließen, dass dies allgemein nicht möglich ist. Es gibt ja auch vieles, das wir nicht selbst erleben, aber trotzdem als wahr betrachten (-> Geschichte). Ansonsten könnte man sich ja von vornherein sparen darüber nachzudenken, ob ein übernatürliches Phänomen überhaupt möglich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du aber von der fraglichen Bibelstelle als historischem Zeugnis sprichst, dann muss dieses Zeugnis auch den Kriterien gerecht werden, die in der heutigen Wissenschaft Gang und Gäbe sind. Dazu gehört eben mal wieder Konsistenz zu anderen und vor allem unabhängigen Aufzeichnungen. Wenn dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllt ist, kann der Inhalt der fraglichen Aufzeichnung zwar immer noch der Wahrheit entsprechen, nutzt aber dem Geschichtswissenschaftler nicht viel. Solche „losen“ Quellen, deren Inhalt nicht durch unabhängige Quellen bestätigt oder zumindest wahrscheinlich gemacht werden kann, haben in den Geschichtswissenschaften wohl denselben Status wie metaphysische Behauptungen in den Naturwissenschaften. – Was sie behaupten, kann durchaus wahr sein, entzieht sich aber einer Prüfung durch den Wissenschaftler und ist somit wissenschaftlich irrelevant.


Konsistenz --> Tacitus? (bin verwirrt)



> Zum Gerichtsbeispiel:
> 
> Wie viel Vertrauen einem Zeugen geschenkt wird, hängt in nicht geringem Maße davon ab, WAS er sagt. Mein „es war der böse Klon“-Zeuge wird (ohne weitere Hinweise, die seine Aussage plausibler oder unplausibler machen) nicht mit einem Vertrauensvorschuss rechnen können; der Zeuge der Anklage, der behauptet, dass der Angeklagte freilich schuldig sei, hingegen wohl schon. Daher scheint es unangebracht, zu verallgemeinern, dass JEDEM Zeugen ein Vertrauensbonus gewährt würde, denn das hängt stets vom Kontext ab (eben was gesagt wird, über welche Informationen man verfügt (z.B. dass das Klonieren von Menschen möglich ist) usw.).



Einspruch, Euer Ehren *g*
Einem Zeugen wird schon BEVOR er den Mund auftut ein Vertrauensvorschuss gegeben (wie gesagt, er kann seine Glaubwürdigkeit ja nicht beweisen). NACHDEM er seine Zeugenaussage getätigt hat, kann der der Vertrauensvorschuss natürlich je nach dem WAS er gesagt hat (und je nach zusätzlicher Hinweislage respektive weiteren Zeugenaussagen – aber davon gehen wir in diesem Beispiel ja nicht aus) variieren.
Trotzdem wird JEDEM Zeugen zumindest anfangs ein Vertrauensvorschuss gewährt.



> PS: Mein Latein ist schon zu lange her, da sollte man nicht zuviel drauf geben


[/quote]

Dann müsst ihr wohl meinen Übersetzungskünsten *g* vertrauen (sic! hehe). Aber damit scheint es ja nicht so große Probleme zu geben (wenn möglicherweise auch nur aus pragmatischen Gründen).


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsst ihr wohl meinen Übersetzungskünsten *g* vertrauen (sic! hehe). Aber damit scheint es ja nicht so große Probleme zu geben (wenn möglicherweise auch nur aus pragmatischen Gründen).



Ich glaube, wir haben deshalb kein Problem mit Tacitus' Berichten, weil eine Kreuzigung, selbst wenn sie stattfand, und selbst wenn sie für einen Herrn Jesus Christus tödlich verlief, immer noch genügend Raum für die allemal plausibleren "weltlichen" Erklärungen des Auferstehungsglaubens bietet. Tacitus selbst schien ja nicht daran zu glauben, zumindest kann man das dieser Quelle nicht entnehmen.


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also, Kreisschluss *gg*

Du schreibst hier ja selbst, dass ein Christ/Gläubiger an ein „Fabelwesen“ glaubt. Ergo gehst du von vornherein davon aus, dass dieser Christ/Gläubige falsch liegt.




> > Oder missverstehe ich dich?
> 
> 
> Offenbar. Der Beweis ist nicht schlüssig, weil er logische Lücken hat. Er gilt unter bestimmten Bedingungen, deren Nichtzutreffen aber ich meinerseits nicht beweisen kann. Das meinte ich.



Bitte zerschnipsle das nächste Mal nicht mehr so meinen Text und poste ihn lieber als Ganzes. Ich wusste ja gar nicht mehr auf was sich das „missverstehen“ bezog *g* (musste extra nachsehen)

Zur Wiederholung:
„Entschuldige wenn ich noch einmal nachhake, aber was meinst du mit "keine positiven Beweise". Wenn man nicht "beweisen" kann, dass ein "Beweis" nicht stimmt und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass wir - außer in der Logik/Mathematik - keine zwigenden Beweise finden kann, verstehe ich nicht was einem solchen "Beweis" gegenüber einem anderen (z. B. das Bestehen der Gravitationskraft) fehlt.
Oder missverstehe ich dich?“

Deine obige Behauptung bestärkt mich nur in der Ansicht, dass du unter Logik etwas anderes als Meinereiner und meinereiner *gg* verstehen. Du schreibst, dass der Beweis – ich zitiere – „logische Lücken“ habe. Ein Beweis kann aber nur dann „logische Lücken“ haben, wenn der Schluss falsch ist. Beispiel:
Prämisse 1: Alle Enten sind gelb.
Prämisse 2: Martin ist eine Ente.
Conclusio: Ein Haus ist groß.
Das wäre ein „logisch“ falscher Schluss.

Ein solcher „logischer Fehler“ liegt aber meines Wissens nach nicht vor. Das einzige, was du kritisieren könntest, wären die Prämissen (dann aber inkl. Begründung bitte *g*). Das hat dann aber nichts mit „logischen Lücken“ zu tun.

Weiteres Beispiel:

1) Du lässt einen Schüler eine Funktion dritten Grades berechnen. Gegeben sind zwei Punkte der Kurve, sowie die Kurvengleichung. Alle diese Angaben sind aber falsch (= falsche Prämissen). Der Schüler fängt jetzt also munter an zu rechnen, macht sauber die erste und die zweite Ableitung und kommt schließlich zu einem Ergebnis. Alle Rechenschritte waren korrekt. Sie waren LOGISCH (= formal richtig). Trotzdem stimmt das Ergebnis natürlich nicht, da er von den falschen Prämissen ausging.

2) Du lässt einen anderen Schüler dieselben Rechenoperationen mit den richtigen Angaben (= richtige Prämissen) durchführen. Der ist aber ein echter Schlamperian und macht sowohl bei der ersten als auch bei der zweiten Ableitung dicke Rechenfehler. Auch er kommt zu einem Ergebnis, und auch sein Ergebnis ist falsch. Nicht aber, weil er von den falschen Prämissen ausging, sondern weil er die Rechenschritte nicht korrekt durchgeführt hat. Sein Ergebnis ist insofern nicht LOGISCH. (siehe auch Beispiel mit „Haus“).



> > Die Antwort befriedigt mich zwar nicht (wie gesagt, du hast _auch_ Logik erwähnt), aber ich will auch nicht darauf herumreiten. Wenn du das näher erläutern willst, dann bitte, immer her damit, wenn nicht, ist auch nicht so schlimm    (lenkt eh nur vom eigentlichen Thema ab)
> 
> 
> Wenn das immer noch nicht klar wurde: Ich leite meine Werte nicht aus Logik ab, sondern aus Axiomen. Aber die Logik ist deshalb so wichtig, weil ich sie tatsächlich durchgehend anwende, und nicht wie viele andere nur Axiome benutze. Als Beispiel: Gott sei ein Axiom. Ist auch die Tatsache, dass Gott Homosexualität ablehnt, ein Axiom, oder lässt es sich per Logik aus dem reinen "Gott-existiert"-Axiom ableiten? Oder aus anderen?



Neben wir ein anderes Beispiel, da dieses hier mit härtesten Bandagen diskutiert wird und noch kein Ende der Diskussion in Sicht ist. Ein solches Beispiel würde nur zu einer weiteren Nebendiskussion führen, und deren Anzahl wollen wir doch so gering wie möglich halten, oder nicht?
Anderes Beispiel:
Gott hat uns die Erde anvertraut zum „Geschenk“ gemacht (sie gehört aber nicht uns). Als solche sollen wir sie auch betrachten und behandeln. (auf Nachfrage suche ich auch die Bibelstellen raus)
Daraus kann man ableiten, dass die Umweltverschmutzung falsch bzw. gegen den Willen Gottes ist.
Da wäre die Logik.



			
				ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nene, ich werde einsehen, wenn man widerlegt, wo ich "logisch" gesehen, falsch liege. Aber wenn das nur auf ein intuitives gefühl hinasuläuft, ist mir das persönlich nicht genug (und es wäre auch nicht logisch *g*).
> 
> 
> Ich finde, du hast dir das Wort "intuitiv" herausgepickt und reitest jetzt ungerechtfertigt darauf herum. Meines Erachtens - und ich glaube meinereiner sieht es auch so und ist ebenfalls schon ein wenig genervt - ist die rein logische Widerlegung längst gegeben.



„Intuitiv“: Nein, es ist eher symptomatisch für einen Teil der bisherigen Diskussion. Nur weil alle MEINEN, dass die LOGISCHE Widerlegung schon erfolgt ist, ist sie das noch lange nicht. Siehe Post oben.



> > 2. Konsistenz: Ist ebenso beim historischen Beweis gegeben (siehe auch Meinereiners Posts).
> 
> 
> Im Falle der Bibel halt nicht.


Tacitus?



> > Erste Ursache – ...
> > Nene, hallo, logisch schlüssig ist er schon. Wenn er a und b erfüllen würde, wäre er nur zusätzlich nahezu zwingend.
> > a) ist für den "Beweis" an sich aber nicht von Relevanz -> siehe Naturgesetze, die nur in unserem Verstand vorhanden sind + unsere Vernunft kann von unserem Verstand nicht etwas fordern, was dieser nicht erbringen kann -> ich verweise noch einmal auf den Thread
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere nochmals eine kurzen Ausschnitt von Seite 76 des Threads:

„Es ist also nun zu folgern, dass eine alleinige Gültigkeit des Kausalitätsprinzips tatsächlich widersprüchlich wäre, weil diese sowohl implizieren würde, dass unser Verstand uns eine Reihe gibt, in der jede Ursache wiederum eine Ursache hätte, mithin die Reihe der Ursachen unendlich wäre, als auch, dass unsere teleologische Vernunft überhaupt keine unendliche Reihe denken kann, sondern immer auf ein Unbedingtes, auf einen Anfang der Reihe, fixiert ist“

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=76

-> die Vernunft kann nicht vom Verstand verlangen, was dieser nicht erbringen kann (und dass der Verstand die „Unendlichkeit“ nicht „denken“ kann, sieht man ja schon am einfachen bereits vorgebrachten Zählbeispiel).

Abgesehen davon. Wenn du den „Beweis“ schon nicht als stichhaltig ansahst, warum hast du ihn dann akzeptiert (ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich erst dann mit dem „christlichen Gott“ anfangen würde, wenn das Problem „philos. Gott“ geklärt wäre)


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

aph am 23.03.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Tja, die Sache bleibt aber dabei, *dass* sie eine Menschen gesehen haben.
> 
> 
> Mir war klar, dass dieser Einwand kommt. Aber ein Fakt ist es keinesfalls. Ich habe nicht umsonst eine stürmische dunkle Nacht erwähnt. Die Zeugen behaupten alle, dass sie einen Menschen im Dunkel gesehen haben. Es war laut, dunkel, stürmisch. Sie behaupten jetzt aber nicht etwa "Ich habe einen Menschen da draußen gesehen, aber genau beschreiben kann ich ihn nicht", sondern sie behaupten "Ich habe einen etwa 1,80cm großen Mann mit Narbe gesehen, und ich weiß nicht, was mein Kollege gesehen hat, aber eine kleine pummelige Frau war da definitv nicht". Der erwähnte Kollege schildert seine reichlich ausgeschmückte Version mit ebenso viel Überzeugung und Nachdruck.
> ...


Achtung: Die Beschreibungen verlieren in diesem Beispiel an Glaubwürdigkeit, nicht aber die Tatsache, _dass_ ein Mensch gesehen wurde (etwas anderes wäre es, wenn ein Zeuge behaupten würde, er hätte niemanden gesehen).


> Nun zum Tacitus. Den hättest du nicht bringen müssen, um die Existenz Christus' von uns bestätigen zu lassen. Auch dass es Christen gab, die für ihren Glauben starben, ist nicht strittig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gewagt ist die Interpretation gar nicht *g*
Die Übereinstimmung mit den Bibeltexten ist schon interessant. Schließlich gibt die Bibel einen Hinweis darauf, wieso es zu einem „Wiederausbruch“ des Glaubens kam -> Auferstehung Jesu (das Ganze scheint mir zumindest eine Ähnlichkeit zu den bereits andiskutierten Hilfstheorien zu haben)



> > Ich bin mal so frei und gehe davon aus, dass ihr mit mir übereinstimmt. Das ist schon ein erster Hinweis darauf, dass die Bibel schon mal nicht ganz so falsch in der Beschreibung von Jesus Christus liegen kann.
> 
> 
> Ich schätze, dass die Bibelschreiber diese Beschreibung Christus' weitestgehend korrekt aus anderen Überlieferungen übernommen hat - insofern: Zustimmung.


Könntest du beweisen, dass sie es aus „anderen Überlieferungen“ übernommen haben. Wenn nicht, ist es reine Spekulation, die auch nicht durch historische Dokumente erhärtet werden kann.



> > Und genau hier schlägt das Plausibilitätskriterium zu: Welche PLAUSIBLE Erklärung gibt es sonst für dieses Verhalten?
> 
> 
> Wir wissen von einigen Personen, die aus religiösem Wahn starben, auch wenn ein normaler Mensch sagen würde: Sie glaubten an etwas, von dem sie wussten, dass es eine Lüge war. Tut mir leid ... aber das Sich-Opfern ist für mich kein Glaubwürdigkeitsbeweis. Dafür haben Menschen schon zu oft sowas Verrücktes gemacht. Vor allem zur damaligen Zeit, als es noch einfacher war, jemanden zu "verblenden".


Achtung: Sie müssten sich bewusst sein, dass sie für eine Lüge, die sie selbst erfunden haben, Folter und den Tod auf sich nehmen. Wie kannst du das PLAUSIBEL erklären?
Irgendwie scheint da die einzig mögliche Erklärung, die dass alle diese Zeugen verrückt waren.
Inwiefern dies PLAUSIBEL ist, ist für mich ersichtlich, schließlich müssten:
-	mehrere/alle dieser „Zeugen“ verrückt gewesen sein
-	sie müssten dieselben Symptome dieser Verrücktheit gehabt haben
-	es müsste eine Verrücktheit sein, die ihren Selbsterhaltungstrieb überwindet
-	usw.
Anbei bemerkt, gibt’s ja auch wieder für diese „Spekulation“ keine historischen Quellen.
Es bleibt weiterhin die Frage, weshalb sich jemand für eine selbsterfundene Lüge (deren er sich bewusst ist) dem Tod ausliefern sollte? Bitte eine PLAUSIBLE Erklärung.



> Außerdem bleibt das Problem, dass die Juden das glatte Gegenteil bezeugen, sie gingen für ihren Glauben ebenfalls in die Diaspora und starben oft genug. Das ist das von mir genannte Konsistenzproblem.
> 
> Btw ... alle Christen, die nicht die damaligen Geschehnisse direkt mitverfolgt haben, und die manchmal trotzdem für ihren Glauben starben, gelten wohl kaum als Zeugen, sondern - wie meinereiner schon richtig beschrieb - als Anhänger.


Wenn du die heutigen Juden meinst, gilt dasselbe wie für die heutigen Christen: Es sind Anhänger. Wenn du das damalige Judentum meinst, so sei gesagt, dass diese ja schon von vornherein davon ausgingen, dass Jesus nicht der Messias war, insofern auch nicht auferstehen könne (a priori – Vorstellung). Und waren diese Juden auch in Jesu’ Nähe, sodass sie auch bezeugen könnten, dass er nicht auferstanden ist? Oder gingen sie nur davon aus, weil sie Christus eben nicht für Gottes Sohn hielten?

Anscheinend scheint hier auch Jesu’ Tod angezweifelt zu werden. Abgesehen davon, dass die Kreuzigung eine der grausamsten Hinrichtungsmethoden der damaligen Zeit war und (fast?) immer mit dem Tod endete (darauf hat schon Doc_Holiday hingewiesen), scheint auch das Judentum den Tod Jesu nicht anzuzweifeln. Ein Teil des Talmud (ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass ich weder ein Experte für das Judentum bin, noch Hebräisch kenne) enthält folgenden (unterstrichenen) Satz:

AND A HERALD PRECEDES HIM etc. This implies, only immediately before [the execution], but not previous thereto. [in contradiction to this] it was taught: _On the eve of the Passover Yeshu was hanged. _For forty days before the execution took place, a herald went forth and cried, 'He is going forth to be stoned because he has practised sorcery and enticed Israel to apostacy. Any one who can say anything in his favour, let him come forward and plead on his behalf.' But since nothing was brought forward in his favour he was hanged on the eve of the Passover! — Ulla retorted: 'Do you suppose that he was one for whom a defence 

http://www.come-and-hear.com/sanhedrin/sanhedrin_43.html

Ich glaube, es ist relativ klar, was mit Christus geschehen ist.


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, Kreisschluss *gg*
> 
> Du schreibst hier ja selbst, dass ein Christ/Gläubiger an ein „Fabelwesen“ glaubt. Ergo gehst du von vornherein davon aus, dass dieser Christ/Gläubige falsch liegt.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Für mich ist es kein Kreisschluss, weil ich mich dafür ja bewegen müsste (auf dem Kreis). Das tue ich aber nicht, das lehne ich von vornherein ab, weil eine solche Überlegung keinerlei Relevanz für mich hat. Wieso sollte ich denn über alle möglichen unbeweisbaren Dinge spekulieren und mir anschließend eine Einordnung meiner Person gefallen lassen müssen, nur weil andere daran glauben? Bin ich denn Anti-Spaghettianer, wenn ich nicht an ein Spaghetti-Monster glaube? Und wenn nicht, warum gibt es diese Weltanschauungseinteilung nicht?

Erste Ursache:


> Ein solcher „logischer Fehler“ liegt aber meines Wissens nach nicht vor.


Doch, genau der liegt vor. Vermutlich akzeptierst du den nicht, weil du mir nicht glaubst, dass ich die Unendlichkeit denken kann. Ich muss die Unendlichkeit nicht in ihrer Vollständigkeit denken (Zahlenbeispiel), aber ich kann sehr wohl den Fakt durchdenken, dass das Universum zeitlich unendlich ist. Es nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein anzunehmendes Axiom. Sollte dieses Axiom zutreffen, ist der Beweisversuch über die Erste Ursache logisch nicht schlüssig, und das hatten wir in diesem Thread alles schon.
Der zweite logische Schwachpunkt (den ich aber auch schon erwähnte), war die fehlende schlüssige Beweisführung dafür, dass es nur EINE erste Ursache geben kann.



> Gott hat uns die Erde anvertraut zum „Geschenk“ gemacht (sie gehört aber nicht uns). Als solche sollen wir sie auch betrachten und behandeln. (auf Nachfrage suche ich auch die Bibelstellen raus)
> Daraus kann man ableiten, dass die Umweltverschmutzung falsch bzw. gegen den Willen Gottes ist.
> Da wäre die Logik.


In dem Fall ja, aber ich habe ja nicht aus Versehen ein anderes Beispiel dafür genommen. Es gibt - das wirst du nicht abstreiten können - viele Christen (und auch Nicht-Christen), die ihre Überzeugungen NICHT per Logik aus den religiösen Axiomen ableiten. Ja, sie handeln manchmal sogar entgegen der Logik, wenn sie zB Umweltverschmutzung betreiben. Daher fand ich es wichtig zu betonen, dass das bei mir nicht der Fall ist.



> Tacitus?


Tacitus ist sicher kein Gegenbeweis für die Konsistenz. Aber es gibt doch andere Quellen, die ich auch schon genannt habe. Zum Beispiel die jüdischen Zeugnisse.



			
				ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> „Intuitiv“: Nein, es ist eher symptomatisch für einen Teil der bisherigen Diskussion. Nur weil alle MEINEN, dass die LOGISCHE Widerlegung schon erfolgt ist, ist sie das noch lange nicht. Siehe Post oben.


Ich meine es nicht, sondern ich finde es logisch. 
Aber ich mach dir einen Vorschlag: Wenn du es schaffst, meinereiner von deiner Position zu überzeugen, dann akzeptieren wir deine Ansicht als logisch. Wenn aber nicht - sagen wir: innerhalb der nächsten 5 Postings und Gegenpostings - dann siehst du ein, dass deine Argumentation nicht logisch war. Einverstanden?
Irgendwie müssen wir ja da zu einem Schluss kommen.


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

> > Zumindest bleibt es als eine mögliche Erklärung bestehen.
> 
> 
> Allerdings als eine extrem unwahrscheinliche.


Es geht momentan nicht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern um die Frage der Plausibilität. Egal wie unwahrscheinlich: Hier sind Erklärungen zu bevorzugen, die NICHT die Existenz des Übernatürlichen voraussetzen. Selbst laut ElNonst sind solche Zirkelschlüsse nämlich unzulässig.[/quote]
Achtung: Diese Erklärungen setzen nicht die Existenz des Übernatürlichen voraus, sondern die Möglichkeit der Existenz des Übernatürlichen. Du hingegen setzt die Nichtexistenz voraus (der Kreisschluss liegt, wenn schon, also eher bei dir)



> > Diese Erklärung des Christuskultes hat aber einen entscheidenden Haken, den auch ElNonsk schon aufzeigte: Warum sollten die Jünger für eine Lüge, die von ihnen selbst stammt, sterben? Niemand stirbt für eine selbsterfundene Lüge!
> 
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt zahlreiche Belege dafür, dass Menschen auch für Lügen zu sterben bereit sind, wenn es anderweitig genügend Motive dafür gibt. Über die Motive können wir nur spekulieren. Religiöse Verblendung reicht für mich persönlich aus, und auch dafür gibt es Beispiele (Waco, Texas).


Religiöse Verblendung? Wofür? Seit wann ist eine selbsterfundene Lüge eine Religion?

Ich stelle mir das mal ganz konkret vor. Petrus geht zu Johannes und den übrigen Jüngern und sagt ihnen: Wisst's was, behaupten wir einfach mal, dass Jesus von den Toten erstanden sei. Die Leute werden uns schon glauben. Und vielleicht lässt sich damit auch ein bisschen Geld holen (könnte ja deiner Ansicht nach so sein).

Die Sache geht schief und Petrus landet vor dem Richter. "Petrus", sagt der, "schwör deinem Aberglauben ab!"
Petrus: "Ich kann nicht. Das wäre Verrat an der Wahrheit!"
Richer: "Schwör ab, oder du wirst sterben!"
Petrus: "Niemals."

Nach mehrstündiger Folter ...

Richter: "Und jetzt ..."
Petrus: "Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage."
Richter: "Nun, dann musst du sterben. Ich hoffe es lohnt sich für dich." --> der springende Punkt: Es lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht, da die Geschichte ja nur erfunden ist.

Die PLAUSIBLE Erklärung ist also immer noch ausständig.



> > Und da Du das Göttliche prinzipiell ablehnst, wundert es mich nicht, dass für Dich diese -zweifellos interessanten- Theorien eher zufriedenstellend sind.
> 
> 
> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Da Kreisschlüsse wie gesagt unzulässig sind, müssen wir in einer sachlichen Diskussion zunächst die weltlichen Erklärungen bevorzugen, die Gott nicht schon als existent voraussetzen - denn der soll ja hiermit bewiesen werden. Erst wenn diese alle ausgeschlossen wurden, könnte man Übernatürliches in Erwägung ziehen.
> ...


Wie gesagt, es wird nur die Möglichkeit vorausgesetzt (insofern auch kein Kreisschluss).
Und wenn du die "weltlichen Erklärungen" (die in diesem Fall nicht weltlicher sind -> siehe Möglichkeit) bevozugst, musst du weiterhin ein PLAUSIBLES Kriterium für die mögliche Lüge vorbringen können.


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung: Die Beschreibungen verlieren in diesem Beispiel an Glaubwürdigkeit, nicht aber die Tatsache, _dass_ ein Mensch gesehen wurde (etwas anderes wäre es, wenn ein Zeuge behaupten würde, er hätte niemanden gesehen).


Eben doch. Und zwar, weil die Zeugen mit derselben Vehemenz die Details der Person schildern wie den Fakt, dass da jemand war selbst. Der Richter erkennt aber, dass die Zeugen offensichtlich nicht wiedergeben, was sie gesehen haben bzw. was dort war. Er MUSS anzweifeln, dass sie wirklich eine Person gesehen haben. Stattdessen wird zunehmend wahrscheinlicher, dass eine optische Täuschung vorlag, oder Halluzinationen.


> Die Übereinstimmung mit den Bibeltexten ist schon interessant. Schließlich gibt die Bibel einen Hinweis darauf, wieso es zu einem „Wiederausbruch“ des Glaubens kam -> Auferstehung Jesu (das Ganze scheint mir zumindest eine Ähnlichkeit zu den bereits andiskutierten Hilfstheorien zu haben)


Für einen Wiederausbruch eines Glaubens müsste dieser Glaube überhaupt erst mal versiegen. Tat er das? Meint Tacitus überhaupt die Zeit der Auferstehung? Es gibt keinerlei Hinweis, dass damit dasselbe gemeint ist. Stattdessen ist viel plausibler, dass damit Erfolge des Missionierungsverhaltens von Paulus und Petrus gemeint waren, die aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen in den Jahren davor nicht gegeben waren (lange nach der Auferstehung).



> Achtung: Sie müssten sich bewusst sein, dass sie für eine Lüge, die sie selbst erfunden haben, Folter und den Tod auf sich nehmen. Wie kannst du das PLAUSIBEL erklären?


Freilich kann ich das. Sie wollten offenbar als Religionsstifter Erfolg haben, auch über ihren Tod hinaus. Oder sie hatten Halluzinationen. Oder sie haben sich die Geschichte solange eingeredet, bis sie wirklich dran glaubten (psychologisch ist sowas belegt). Oder sie waren in einer Situation, in der sie eh nichts zu verlieren hatten.
Es gibt viele Erklärungsmöglichkeiten, und nach wie vor gilt: Die weltlichen Erklärungen sind den übernatürlichen vorzuziehen.

Weil meine diesbezügliche Anfrage offen blieb: Welche Personen waren das genau, die Augenzeugen dieses Wunders waren und dafür in den Tod gingen? Bzw.: Wieviele?



> Wenn du die heutigen Juden meinst, gilt dasselbe wie für die heutigen Christen: Es sind Anhänger. Wenn du das damalige Judentum meinst, so sei gesagt, dass diese ja schon von vornherein davon ausgingen, dass Jesus nicht der Messias war, insofern auch nicht auferstehen könne (a priori – Vorstellung). Und waren diese Juden auch in Jesu’ Nähe, sodass sie auch bezeugen könnten, dass er nicht auferstanden ist? Oder gingen sie nur davon aus, weil sie Christus eben nicht für Gottes Sohn hielten?


Nunja, man kann freilich schlecht etwas bezeugen, bei dem man nicht dabei war. Aber offenbar haben deine Zeugen die Mehrheit ihrer Zeitgenossen nicht überzeugen können, dass ihre Geschichte plausibel ist, oder?


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

aph am 26.03.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 16:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist es so schwer einmal zuzugeben, dass man falsch liegt   
Also nochmal:
- Du gehst davon aus, dass es keinen Gott gibt.
- Alle Menschen, die nicht an Gott glauben, erkennen die Realität.

- Alle Nichtglaubenden erkennen die Realität/brauchen nicht weiter eingeteilt zu werden. --> Kreisschluss

Erste Ursache:


> Ein solcher „logischer Fehler“ liegt aber meines Wissens nach nicht vor.


Doch, genau der liegt vor. Vermutlich akzeptierst du den nicht, weil du mir nicht glaubst, dass ich die Unendlichkeit denken kann. Ich muss die Unendlichkeit nicht in ihrer Vollständigkeit denken (Zahlenbeispiel), aber ich kann sehr wohl den Fakt durchdenken, dass das Universum zeitlich unendlich ist. Es nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein anzunehmendes Axiom. Sollte dieses Axiom zutreffen, ist der Beweisversuch über die Erste Ursache logisch nicht schlüssig, und das hatten wir in diesem Thread alles schon.
Der zweite logische Schwachpunkt (den ich aber auch schon erwähnte), war die fehlende schlüssige Beweisführung dafür, dass es nur EINE erste Ursache geben kann.[/quote]
Hör mal, ich schreib hier nicht nur zu meinem eigenen Vergnügen (wenn auch z. T. *gg*), sondern auch, damit meine Texte gelesen werden. Das, was du hier machst, ist eine "Prämissenkritik". Was du mir vorwirfst sind keine "logischen Fehler", sondern deiner Meinung nach falsch gewählte Prämissen. Ein gewaltiger Unterschied -> siehe oben

Nun zur Prämissenkritik:
1.) Ei da machst du es mir jetzt leicht. Du sagst ja selbst, dass du die unendliche Reihe nicht vollständig denken kannst. Ich halte fest:

Eine unendliche Reihe ist jedoch keine vollständige Reihe. 

Und jetzt zur Argumentation Kants:
(4) Es läge also eine unvollständige Reihe von Ursachen vor. 

(4) bedeutet, dass mindestens eine Ursache in dieser Reihe nicht hinreichend a priori bestimmt wäre. 
Das Kausalitätsgesetz fordert, dass jede Ursache hinreichend a priori bestimmt ist. 
Aus (5) und (6) ist zu folgern, dass "Die Kausalität nach Gesetzen der Natur (...) nicht die einzige [ist], aus der die Erscheinungen der Welt insgesamt abgeleitet werden können." 
( Aus (7) kann gefolgert werden, dass "noch eine Kausalität durch Freiheit anzunehmen notwendig" ist.

( bedeutet, dass es eine erste Ursache gibt. Fall abgeschlossen.

2.) Dazu habe ich auch bereits geschrieben. Das Occam'sche Messer besagt, dass man so wenig Axiome wie möglich anwenden soll. Wenn du jetzt aber mehr als eine ERSTE Ursache annimst, wendest du dich gegen dieses Prinzip (und das es sinnvoll ist, muss ich dir als Mathematiker/Informatiker wohl nicht erläutern).



> > Gott hat uns die Erde anvertraut zum „Geschenk“ gemacht (sie gehört aber nicht uns). Als solche sollen wir sie auch betrachten und behandeln. (auf Nachfrage suche ich auch die Bibelstellen raus)
> > Daraus kann man ableiten, dass die Umweltverschmutzung falsch bzw. gegen den Willen Gottes ist.
> > Da wäre die Logik.
> 
> ...


Natürlich gibt es überall schwarze Schafe (und ich gehe sicherlich nicht davon aus, dass ich besser bin - du anscheinend schon *g*). Aber was kann ich dafür?



> > Tacitus?
> 
> 
> Tacitus ist sicher kein Gegenbeweis für die Konsistenz. Aber es gibt doch andere Quellen, die ich auch schon genannt habe. Zum Beispiel die jüdischen Zeugnisse.


Tacitus ist in Konsistenz mit der Bibel

Zu den jüdischen Quellen: Siehe Talmud usw.



> ElNonsk am 22.03.2007 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ne, das ist aber lustig. Er braucht ja nur fünf Mal "Nein" zu sagen und schon ist die ganze Argumentation zum Teufel. Auf Kuhhändel lass ich mich generell nicht ein. Neinein, es muss schon logisch sein!

P. S.: Bin ab morgen in Amsterdam, meine nächsten Posts werden wohl erst in einer Woche folgen.


----------



## Meinereiner (26. März 2007)

@ElNonsk

Störvariablen:

Axo du das meinst, sag das doch. Oo

Deiner Wiederholbarkeits-Klatsche kommen leider die dicken Hummeln dazwischen, welche da heißen _implizite Bestätigung von Theorien_ – auf den Punkt hatte ich ja schon hingewiesen. (Natürlich gibt es Theorien, die weder explizit noch implizit bestätigt werden, doch sollten diese Theorien hier nicht als naturwissenschaftlicher Standard verkauft werden.)

Zu deinem Beispiel mit einer recht alten Theorie T, die nur durch ein einziges Experiment E bestätigt wurde: Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass T, wenn sie überhaupt irgendeine Relevanz besitzt, implizit immer wieder bestätigt wird, sei es im Alltag durch Apparate, die aufgrund von T konstruiert wurden oder in Form von aus T abgeleiteten Theorien, die ihrerseits explizit oder implizit bestätigt werden. Sollte T tatsächlich falsch (oder unbrauchbar) sein, dann stellt man das schon viel früher fest und nicht erst dann, wenn man E wiederholt.

Ich kann nur nochmals darauf hinweisen: Wenn es um naturwissenschaftliche Theorien geht, musst du auch den Kontext beachten, in den sie eingebunden sind. Das sind (a) andere Theorien (so, wie es auch in den Geschichtswissenschaften der Fall ist) und (b) ist es der Alltag, in dem unsere Theorien immer wieder implizit Bestätigung finden (hier kann man guten Gewissens von Quasi-Experimenten sprechen).



> Aber selbst wenn du „Zeugen und deren Glaubwürdigkeit“ meintest. Das gibt’s ebenso (oder umso mehr?) bei den Geschichtswissenschaften.



Zeugen gibt’s da sicherlich viele, aber deren Glaubwürdigkeit festzustellen, kann sich als schwieriges Unterfangen herausstellen.



> Konsistenz --> Tacitus? (bin verwirrt)



Ich halte mich mal an den von dir geposteten Text: Darin finde ich zwar Hinweise, dass es Jesus gab und dass er gekreuzigt wurde, aber außer deiner Interpretation (die nun wirklich nicht jeder teilen muss) lässt sich daraus nicht schließen, dass auch nur eines der übernatürlichen Ereignisse, welche mit Jesus in Verbindung stehen, tatsächlich geschehen ist (aber gerade diese Ereignisse spielen ja eine zentrale Rolle bei der Frage, inwiefern Jesus Leben als Argument für Gottes Existenz herhalten kann).

Zeugen und Co.:

Letztlich ist es ja schnuppe, wie man es dreht. Worum es geht, ist schließlich nur, dass man nicht folgern kann, dass eine jede metaphysische Behauptung eher wahr als falsch sei, weil dem Zeugen ein Vertrauensvorschuss gebühre. Genau darauf setzt aber Peters Argument.


----------



## aph (26. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es so schwer einmal zuzugeben, dass man falsch liegt


*grins* Wie man in den Wald ... naja, lassen wir das. 


> Also nochmal:
> - Du gehst davon aus, dass es keinen Gott gibt.


NEIN! Genau das tue ich eben nicht. Stattdessen gehe ich von dem Axiom aus, dass es nur das gibt, was sich von der beobachteten Welt ableiten lässt (auch wenn das ein lustiges Axiom ist, weil es immer wieder andere Wahrheiten ermöglicht).
Dabei grenze ich freilich aus, was nicht hinreichend konsistent mit dem Rest der Theorien zusammen passt. Es gibt für mich in der beobachtbaren Welt nun allerdings keinerlei Hinweis auf Gott. Damit kann ich die Frage nach Gott zwar beantworten, sehe mich aber nicht als Atheist.



> Nun zur Prämissenkritik: Du sagst ja selbst, dass du die unendliche Reihe nicht vollständig denken kannst.


Nein, aber ich KANN mir den Fakt denken, dass das Universum unendlich ist. Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, es ist so. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bei Kant eine Prämisse ist, oder logisch abgeleitet. Ich finde es unlogisch zu behaupten, die Welt könne nicht unendlich sein, weil der Mensch keine unendlichen Reihen schreiben kann. Ich sehe hier einen eklatanten logischen Fehler.



> 2.) Dazu habe ich auch bereits geschrieben. Das Occam'sche Messer besagt, dass man so wenig Axiome wie möglich anwenden soll. Wenn du jetzt aber mehr als eine ERSTE Ursache annimst, wendest du dich gegen dieses Prinzip (und das es sinnvoll ist, muss ich dir als Mathematiker/Informatiker wohl nicht erläutern).


Erläuter es bitte. Ich hatte weder Mathe noch Informatik als Studium.



> Natürlich gibt es überall schwarze Schafe (und ich gehe sicherlich nicht davon aus, dass ich besser bin - du anscheinend schon *g*). Aber was kann ich dafür?


Habe ich doch nirgends geschrieben. Was soll das? >:
Ihr wolltet wissen, warum ich bei Werten die Logik erwähne. Ich denke, dass sollte jetzt für alle akzeptabel erklärt sein, warum ich das tat.



> Ja ne, das ist aber lustig. Er braucht ja nur fünf Mal "Nein" zu sagen und schon ist die ganze Argumentation zum Teufel.


Ich denke mal, wir würden beide meinereiner nicht so einschätzen, dass er das täte.



> Auf Kuhhändel lass ich mich generell nicht ein. Neinein, es muss schon logisch sein!


Ist es für mich schon seit Seiten. Du siehst es halt nur nicht ein. *G*
Mach doch mal einen Gegenvorschlag, wie wir aus dem Dilemma rauskommen.


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

aph am 26.03.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie erschließt sich mir nicht deine Logik (*g* und das dürfte eingentlich nicht möglich sein -> siehe Definition von Logik).

Wenn JEDER Zeuge (und so ist es in deinem Beispiel) behauptet, eine Person gesehen zu haben, diese aber mit völlig unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften schildert, kann der Richter höchstens folgern, dass die Zeugen beschwippst waren, und Mann und Frau (*g*) nicht mehr so Recht unterscheiden konnten. Die Existenz der Person kann er aber nur von diesen Zeugenaussagen her kaum anzweifeln, umso mehr, als dann alle Zeugen dieselbe Halluzination gehabt hätten müssen (wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen -> aber es war immer eine Person - wieso denn nicht ein Baum, oder ein Eichkätzchen?)



> > Die Übereinstimmung mit den Bibeltexten ist schon interessant. Schließlich gibt die Bibel einen Hinweis darauf, wieso es zu einem „Wiederausbruch“ des Glaubens kam -> Auferstehung Jesu (das Ganze scheint mir zumindest eine Ähnlichkeit zu den bereits andiskutierten Hilfstheorien zu haben)
> 
> 
> Für einen Wiederausbruch eines Glaubens müsste dieser Glaube überhaupt erst mal versiegen. Tat er das? Meint Tacitus überhaupt die Zeit der Auferstehung? Es gibt keinerlei Hinweis, dass damit dasselbe gemeint ist. Stattdessen ist viel plausibler, dass damit Erfolge des Missionierungsverhaltens von Paulus und Petrus gemeint waren, die aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen in den Jahren davor nicht gegeben waren (lange nach der Auferstehung).


Dies WÄRE eine plausible Erklärung, wenn Tacitus nicht:
 - für den "Augenblick" (praesens) geschrieben hätte
 - wenn er nicht "unterdrückt" (repressa) geschrieben hätte -> der "Aberglaube" war also für einige Zeit zumindest aus öffentlicher Sicht verschwunden

und wenn die Bibel nicht im gleichen Kontext sagen würde, dass:
- die Jünger nach Jesu Tod verunsichert waren
- sie nach seiner Auferstehung vom "Heiligen Geist" erfüllt waren -> Wiederaufleben des Glaubens

Ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass dies ein felsenfester "Beweis" (den es weder in den Naturwissenschaften noch in den Geschichtswissenschaften gibt, wie wir wissen) ist, sondern ein "indirekter Hinweis". Die Übereistimmung mit der Bibel ist weiterhin erstaunlich.



> > Achtung: Sie müssten sich bewusst sein, dass sie für eine Lüge, die sie selbst erfunden haben, Folter und den Tod auf sich nehmen. Wie kannst du das PLAUSIBEL erklären?
> 
> 
> Freilich kann ich das. Sie wollten offenbar als Religionsstifter Erfolg haben, auch über ihren Tod hinaus. Oder sie hatten Halluzinationen. Oder sie haben sich die Geschichte solange eingeredet, bis sie wirklich dran glaubten (psychologisch ist sowas belegt). Oder sie waren in einer Situation, in der sie eh nichts zu verlieren hatten.
> Es gibt viele Erklärungsmöglichkeiten, und nach wie vor gilt: Die weltlichen Erklärungen sind den übernatürlichen vorzuziehen.


1.) Sie wollten also als Religionsstifter Erfolg haben, obwohl sie wussten, dass sie nur eine Lüge vertraten? Und sie sollten auch noch glauben, dass ihre "Religion" von Bestand sein würde, wenn sie sterben würden (normalerweise ist der Tod eines "Religionsstifters" gleichzusetzen mit dem baldigen Ende der von ihm verkündeten "Religion" -> als Ausnahmen fallen mir spontan nur Jesus und Mohammed ein)? Anbei, was hätten sie von ihrer "gestifteten Lügenreligion": Die unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit, dass sie die Geschichte nicht vergessen würde (irgendwelche weltliche Dinge könnten sie ja durch ihren Exitus nicht erhalten)? Also bitte, was ist daran plausibel?
2.) Halluzinationen: Dann müssten mehrere Menschen diesselbe (und wirklich komplett diesselbe) Halluzination gehabt haben. Das wird ja immer unwahrscheinlicher ...
3.) "Sie haben sich die Geschichte eingerede": Ja und sie haben sich auch eingeredet, dass es nette Hoppelhäschen gibt, die Bären fressen und fliegende Wale, die singen und durch die Luft fliegen ...
Wiederum sollen meherer Personen sich dieselbe Geschichte einreden, daran glauben und dann auch noch dafür sterben wollen. Wird's nicht langsam absurd?
4.) Ja, sie waren in der Tat in einer Situation, in der sie nur ihr LEBEN VERLIEREN konnten, wenn sie nicht das sagten, was man von ihnen verlangte. omg

Ich sagte, PLAUSIBEL, nicht UNWAHRSCHEINLICHE HYPOTHESEN, DIE UNTER BESTIMMTEN NAHEZU UNMÖGLICHEN UMSTÄNDEN MÖGLICHERWEISE IRGENDWANN EINMAL EINTREFFEN KÖNNTEN UND DAS AUCH NOCH ZUR SELBEN ZEIT.



> Weil meine diesbezügliche Anfrage offen blieb: Welche Personen waren das genau, die Augenzeugen dieses Wunders waren und dafür in den Tod gingen? Bzw.: Wieviele?


Petrus, Andreas, Jakobus, Philippus (Märtyrertod eher unsicher), Bartholomäus, Matthäus, Jakobus (Sohn des Alphäus), Judas Thaddäus, Simon Zelotes [um nur einige wenige zu nennen]

Paulus könnte man ebenfalls nennen (aber da kann ich mir schon denken, was dann kommt *gg*)

Für genauere Informationen müsstest du mir aber entweder mehr Zeit zur Konsultation diverser Medien geben (es sei denn Doc_Holiday weiß noch Genaueres zu diesem Fall).



> > Wenn du die heutigen Juden meinst, gilt dasselbe wie für die heutigen Christen: Es sind Anhänger. Wenn du das damalige Judentum meinst, so sei gesagt, dass diese ja schon von vornherein davon ausgingen, dass Jesus nicht der Messias war, insofern auch nicht auferstehen könne (a priori – Vorstellung). Und waren diese Juden auch in Jesu’ Nähe, sodass sie auch bezeugen könnten, dass er nicht auferstanden ist? Oder gingen sie nur davon aus, weil sie Christus eben nicht für Gottes Sohn hielten?
> 
> 
> Nunja, man kann freilich schlecht etwas bezeugen, bei dem man nicht dabei war. Aber offenbar haben deine Zeugen die Mehrheit ihrer Zeitgenossen nicht überzeugen können, dass ihre Geschichte plausibel ist, oder?


Das konnte Galilei seine Zeitgenossen ebenfalls nicht oO


----------



## Meinereiner (26. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn JEDER Zeuge (und so ist es in deinem Beispiel) behauptet, eine Person gesehen zu haben, diese aber mit völlig unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften schildert, kann der Richter höchstens folgern, dass die Zeugen beschwippst waren, und Mann und Frau (*g*) nicht mehr so Recht unterscheiden konnten. Die Existenz der Person kann er aber nur von diesen Zeugenaussagen her kaum anzweifeln, umso mehr, als dann alle Zeugen dieselbe Halluzination gehabt hätten müssen (wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen -> aber es war immer eine Person - wieso denn nicht ein Baum, oder ein Eichkätzchen?)



Bevor sich das hier festfährt: Hier ist eine verdeckte Prämisse im Spiel, nämlich diejenige, dass alle Zeugen dieselbe Person gesehen haben. Zu beachten ist aber, dass die Zeugen die gesehene Person EINZIG über ihre Eigenschaften kennzeichnen können. Wenn jedoch Zeuge a eine Person mit den Eigenschaften F, G und H, Zeuge b eine Person mit den Eigenschaften H, I und J und Zeuge c eine Person mit den Eigenschaften J, K und L gesehen hat, dann ist fraglich, ob sie überhaupt dieselbe Person gesehen haben.

Damit das hier aber nicht parteiisch wirkt:

http://www.phillex.de/buendel.htm

BTW: Occams Razor ist ein pragmatischer Maßstab. Diesen in einen Beweis mit ontologischem Beweisziel zu verstricken wäre ein Kategorienfehler (bzw. könnte das Beweisziel keine ontologische Gültigkeit mehr beanspruchen, nur noch pragmatische).


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 26.03.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> Störvariablen:
> 
> ...



Tja, aber die "implizite Bestätigung von Theorien" ist ja nichts anders, wie du ja auch selbst mit "Quasi-Experimenten" bestätigst, als die Wiederholung eines Experiments in veränderter Form (Apparate).
Bei den von T abgeleiteten Theorien sehe ich etwas Ähnliches (dasselbe?) in den Geschichtswissenschaften gegeben:
a) Angenommen wir wissen, dass Karl der Große ein Gesundheitsproblem hatte und dass er relativ beleibt war.
b) Dann könnte man daraus (möglicherweise) schließen, dass er ein großer Fresser war/eine Essstörung hatte -> abgeleitete Theorie
Damit diese Theorie explizit bestätigt würde, bräuchte es ein entsprechendes historisches Dokument.
Damit diese Theorie implizit bestätigt würde, könnte man ja darauf schließen, dass seine Söhne seine Essstörung geerbt haben und da dann weitersuchen.



> > Aber selbst wenn du „Zeugen und deren Glaubwürdigkeit“ meintest. Das gibt’s ebenso (oder umso mehr?) bei den Geschichtswissenschaften.
> 
> 
> 
> Zeugen gibt’s da sicherlich viele, aber deren Glaubwürdigkeit festzustellen, kann sich als schwieriges Unterfangen herausstellen.


Stimme ich vollkommen zu.



> > Konsistenz --> Tacitus? (bin verwirrt)
> 
> 
> 
> Ich halte mich mal an den von dir geposteten Text: Darin finde ich zwar Hinweise, dass es Jesus gab und dass er gekreuzigt wurde, aber außer deiner Interpretation (die nun wirklich nicht jeder teilen muss) lässt sich daraus nicht schließen, dass auch nur eines der übernatürlichen Ereignisse, welche mit Jesus in Verbindung stehen, tatsächlich geschehen ist (aber gerade diese Ereignisse spielen ja eine zentrale Rolle bei der Frage, inwiefern Jesus Leben als Argument für Gottes Existenz herhalten kann).


Stimmt, auf Tacitus bezogen (ich habe ja noch andere solche Texte in petto, aber die lasse ich noch prüfen - bin mir zur Echtheit nicht so sicher)
Was abere die Konsistenz betrifft, so muss auch der Plausibilitätsfaktor gesehen werden. Was könnte diese Menschen dazu bringen, für ihre eigene Lüge zu sterben -> Konsistenz mit Psychologie (ich glaube, dass wäre die Wissenschaft, die hier am ehesten passen würde).



> Zeugen und Co.:
> 
> Letztlich ist es ja schnuppe, wie man es dreht. Worum es geht, ist schließlich nur, dass man nicht folgern kann, dass eine jede metaphysische Behauptung eher wahr als falsch sei, weil dem Zeugen ein Vertrauensvorschuss gebühre. Genau darauf setzt aber Peters Argument.


Gut, bei EINEM Zeugen (unser Modellbeispiel) gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Meinereiner (26. März 2007)

@ElNonsk

Hui, das geht ja fix heute.



> Tja, aber die "implizite Bestätigung von Theorien" ist ja nichts anders, wie du ja auch selbst mit "Quasi-Experimenten" bestätigst, als die Wiederholung eines Experiments in veränderter Form (Apparate).



Womit das Argument der nur einmaligen experimentellen Prüfung einer Theorie wohl arg in Gefahr ist.



> Damit diese [geschichtswissenschaftliche] Theorie explizit bestätigt würde, bräuchte es ein entsprechendes historisches Dokument.



Und hier geht’s dann wieder an den Punkt, dass ein Experiment Vorteile gegenüber einer historischen Aufzeichnung hat.



> Damit diese [geschichtswissenschaftliche] Theorie implizit bestätigt würde, könnte man ja darauf schließen, dass seine Söhne seine Essstörung geerbt haben und da dann weitersuchen.



Das ist keine implizite Bestätigung, sondern fällt unter _Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien_. Implizite Theoriebewährung gibt es in den Geschichtswissenschaften nicht: entweder man hat ein Schriftstück (bzw. ein verwendbares archäologisches Artefakt) oder nicht. Archäologische Funde sind gewissermaßen einmalige Experimente (wohingegen implizite Bestätigung naturwissenschaftlicher Theorien unter den Punkt _Theoriewiederholung_ fällt) ohne Möglichkeit der Kontrolle von Störvariablen usw.



> Was abere die Konsistenz betrifft, so muss auch der Plausibilitätsfaktor gesehen werden. Was könnte diese Menschen dazu bringen, für ihre eigene Lüge zu sterben -> Konsistenz mit Psychologie (ich glaube, dass wäre die Wissenschaft, die hier am ehesten passen würde).



Dasselbe wie immer: Missverständnisse, nichts anderes als Missverständnisse.


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

aph am 26.03.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g*



> > Also nochmal:
> > - Du gehst davon aus, dass es keinen Gott gibt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere nochmals:
"Nunja, ich weiß dass das allgemein so bezeichnet wird. Aber für mich akzeptiere ich diese Klassifizierung nicht, weil für meine "Weltanschauung", die ja durchaus vorhanden ist, eine Existenz von Fabelwesen so abwegig ist, dass sie irrelevant ist. Ich akzeptiere für mich selbst diese Unterscheidung, diese Identifikation über das Leugnen alternativer Sichtweisen nicht."

"Fabelwesen" fallen für mich unter die Kategorie "nicht-existent". Siehst du das anders?  :-o 




> > Nun zur Prämissenkritik: Du sagst ja selbst, dass du die unendliche Reihe nicht vollständig denken kannst.
> 
> 
> Nein, aber ich KANN mir den Fakt denken, dass das Universum unendlich ist.



Zitat:

"Ich muss die Unendlichkeit nicht in ihrer Vollständigkeit denken (Zahlenbeispiel), aber ich kann sehr wohl den Fakt durchdenken, dass das Universum zeitlich unendlich ist."

siehe vorherige Seite



> Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, es ist so. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bei Kant eine Prämisse ist, oder logisch abgeleitet. Ich finde es unlogisch zu behaupten, die Welt könne nicht unendlich sein, weil der Mensch keine unendlichen Reihen schreiben kann. Ich sehe hier einen eklatanten logischen Fehler.



1) Eine unendliche Reihe ist nicht vollständig (nach Kant). Begründung: siehe vorherige Seite.

2) Das Kausalitätsgesetz fordert aber, dass jede Ursache hinreichend a priori (= diejenigen geistigen Funktionen, durch die der Mensch auf Grund der Beschaffenheit seines Denkvermögens Erfahrung beurteilt = vereifacht gesagt: was von vornherein unserem Denken zu Grunde liegt) bestimmt ist.

3) Die Kausalität nach den "Gesetzen der Natur" ist aber aufgrund von 1) nicht die einzige, aus der die "Erscheinungen der Natur insgesamt" abgeleitet werden können.

4) Also muss es noch eine Ursache, außerhalb der Reihe geben => erste Ursache.




> > 2.) Dazu habe ich auch bereits geschrieben. Das Occam'sche Messer besagt, dass man so wenig Axiome wie möglich anwenden soll. Wenn du jetzt aber mehr als eine ERSTE Ursache annimst, wendest du dich gegen dieses Prinzip (und das es sinnvoll ist, muss ich dir als Mathematiker/Informatiker wohl nicht erläutern).
> 
> 
> Erläuter es bitte. Ich hatte weder Mathe noch Informatik als Studium.



Entschuldige, dann habe ich wohl etwas falsch mitbekommen.
Occam's razor: Von mehreren Theorien, die den gleichen Sachverhalt erklären, soll die einfachste verwendet werden. 



> > Natürlich gibt es überall schwarze Schafe (und ich gehe sicherlich nicht davon aus, dass ich besser bin - du anscheinend schon *g*). Aber was kann ich dafür?
> 
> 
> Habe ich doch nirgends geschrieben. Was soll das? >:
> Ihr wolltet wissen, warum ich bei Werten die Logik erwähne. Ich denke, dass sollte jetzt für alle akzeptabel erklärt sein, warum ich das tat.


Okidoki *gg*



> > Ja ne, das ist aber lustig. Er braucht ja nur fünf Mal "Nein" zu sagen und schon ist die ganze Argumentation zum Teufel.
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal, wir würden beide meinereiner nicht so einschätzen, dass er das täte.


War ja nur scherzhaft gemeint   
Aber es könnte ja sein, dass aph und Meinereiner dieselbe Person sind, oder dass ihr beide Kumpels seid, oder dass ElNonsk und Meinereiner dieselbe Person sind   

Es ist aber nun mal so, dass so ein Vorgehen nicht logisch wäre. Ich meine, ebensogut könnten wir ja einfach folgendermaßen vorgehen. Ihr beide versucht mich in einem Rahmen von 5 Posts zu überzeugen, dass ich falsch liege. Wenn das nicht geht, gehen wir davon aus, dass meine Position vernünftig ist.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass du auf dieses Angebot ebenfalls nicht eingehen würdest *g*



> > Auf Kuhhändel lass ich mich generell nicht ein. Neinein, es muss schon logisch sein!
> 
> 
> Ist es für mich schon seit Seiten. Du siehst es halt nur nicht ein. *G*
> Mach doch mal einen Gegenvorschlag, wie wir aus dem Dilemma rauskommen.


Gegenvorschläge:
1) Beweist mir, dass die Wiederholbarkeit bei naturwissenschaftlichen Experimenten gegeben ist. Das wäre das absolute Totschlagargument. Aber wahrscheinlich auch am schwierigsten zu beweisen.
2) Bringt irgendeinen weiteren Vorteil der Naturwissenschaften, die diese gegenüber den Geschichtswissenschaften besitzen.


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 26.03.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist aber so, dass diese Personen nicht völlig unterschiedliche Eigenschaften besitzen. So besitzen sie zumindest menschliche Eigenschaften (Frau, Mann -> oder bist ein böserböser Aristotelianer *g*): Also 2 Arme, 2 Beine, möglicherweise Haare usw.
Und noch was (aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher):
ALLE  Zeugen bestätigen die Existenz eines Lebewesens. Ist dies nicht ebenfalls eine Eigenschaft (wenn auch eine andere als die übrigen -> Kant ?).



> BTW: Occams Razor ist ein pragmatischer Maßstab. Diesen in einen Beweis mit ontologischem Beweisziel zu verstricken wäre ein Kategorienfehler (bzw. könnte das Beweisziel keine ontologische Gültigkeit mehr beanspruchen, nur noch pragmatische).


Da wir uns schon darauf geeinigt hatten, dass in den Nat.- und Geschichtswissenschaften nur die Pragmatik den Ausschlag gibt, sollte das dochr reichen, oder?


----------



## ElNonsk (26. März 2007)

Meinereiner am 26.03.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> Hui, das geht ja fix heute.
> 
> ...


Äh, da haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden. Die Sache ist ja die, dass ich solch eine "implizite Bestätigung von Theorien" so nicht gegeben sehe, da sie ja wieder nur darauf hinausliefe, dass ein Experiment wiederholt werden könnte.



> > Damit diese [geschichtswissenschaftliche] Theorie explizit bestätigt würde, bräuchte es ein entsprechendes historisches Dokument.
> 
> 
> 
> Und hier geht’s dann wieder an den Punkt, dass ein Experiment Vorteile gegenüber einer historischen Aufzeichnung hat.


In den Naturwissenschaften bräuchte es das (wiederholbare -> "echte Kontrolle")  Experiment. Wo ist das Problem?



> > Damit diese [geschichtswissenschaftliche] Theorie implizit bestätigt würde, könnte man ja darauf schließen, dass seine Söhne seine Essstörung geerbt haben und da dann weitersuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist keine implizite Bestätigung, sondern fällt unter _Konsistenz mit anderen Theorien_. Implizite Theoriebewährung gibt es in den Geschichtswissenschaften nicht: entweder man hat ein Schriftstück (bzw. ein verwendbares archäologisches Artefakt) oder nicht. Archäologische Funde sind gewissermaßen einmalige Experimente (wohingegen implizite Bestätigung naturwissenschaftlicher Theorien unter den Punkt _Theoriewiederholung_ fällt) ohne Möglichkeit der Kontrolle von Störvariablen usw.


Aber ohne Kontrolle der Störvariablen sind wir ja schon wieder auf diesem wackligen Boden. Missverständnis?



> > Was abere die Konsistenz betrifft, so muss auch der Plausibilitätsfaktor gesehen werden. Was könnte diese Menschen dazu bringen, für ihre eigene Lüge zu sterben -> Konsistenz mit Psychologie (ich glaube, dass wäre die Wissenschaft, die hier am ehesten passen würde).
> 
> 
> 
> Dasselbe wie immer: Missverständnisse, nichts anderes als Missverständnisse.


[/quote]

Könntest du das genauer und PLAUSIBEL erläutern?


----------



## Boesor (26. März 2007)

Leute, ich bewundere euer Engagement, für mich seit ihr alle würdige Nachfahren vom Don und seinen Windmühlen (positiv gemeint)


----------



## Meinereiner (26. März 2007)

@ElNonsk



> Äh, da haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden. Die Sache ist ja die, dass ich solch eine "implizite Bestätigung von Theorien" so nicht gegeben sehe, da sie ja wieder nur darauf hinausliefe, dass ein Experiment wiederholt werden könnte.



Jepp, du gehst von der Prämisse aus, dass Wiederholbarkeit nicht gegeben ist und eben diese Prämisse ist durch den Hinweis auf Quasi-Experimente ziemlich wacklig geworden.



> In den Naturwissenschaften bräuchte es das (wiederholbare -> "echte Kontrolle") Experiment. Wo ist das Problem?



Huch, seit wann ist diejenige Kontrolle von Störvariablen, die keiner Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten bedarf, plötzlich wertlos oder „unecht“?



> Aber ohne Kontrolle der Störvariablen sind wir ja schon wieder auf diesem wackligen Boden. Missverständnis?



Warum „ohne Kontrolle von Störvariablen“? Wie angesprochen, können Störvariablen beim einmaligen wie auch beim wiederholten Experiment in gewissem Grade unter Kontrolle gehalten werden.



> Könntest du das genauer und PLAUSIBEL erläutern?



Was soll man da erläutern? – Da Romeo nach dem Rachemord an Tybalt ins Exil verbannt wurde, bereiten Julias Eltern alles für ihre Hochzeit mit Paris vor. Doch da sie ihn nicht heiraten will, schmiedet sie zusammen mit Pater Lorenzo einen Plan, wonach sie ein Gift zu sich nehmen solle, das sie in einen todesähnlichen Zustand versetzt. Romeo würde alsdann, durch eine Botschaft von dem Plan in Kenntnis gesetzt, zu ihr kommen, auf das beide gemeinsam fliehen. Durch einen tragischen Zufall jedoch erhält Romeo die so wichtige Botschaft nicht und eilt stattdessen, beunruhigt von den Gerüchten um Julias Tod, zur Grabstätte der Capulets. Seine vermeintlich tote Julia erblickend, nimmt er sich alsdann mit einem vergifteten Trunk das Leben. Als die wenige Augenblicke später erwachende Julia ihren im Sterben liegenden Romeo bemerkt, nimmt auch sie sich das Leben. – Missverständnisse eben.

Man könnte jetzt fröhlich spekulieren, was für Missverständnisse denn genau diverse Menschen dazu brachten, Jesus für auferstanden zu halten; halte ich aber für sinnlos, denn freilich gibt es ebenso plausible Gegentheorien, sodass wir uns endlos streiten könnten, wer denn nun die plausiblere Theorie formuliert habe. DASS Missverständnisse eine plausible Erklärung sind, muss hier reichen. Welcher Art diese dann sind, ist sekundär.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (27. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 26.03.2007 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jup, kann man  : 1. Brief an die Korinther; Kapitel 15, Verse 3-8: 


			
				Apostel Paulus schrieb:
			
		

> Denn als erstes habe ich euch weitergegeben, was ich auch empfangen habe: Daß Christus gestorben ist für unsre Sünden nach der Schrift; und daß er begraben worden ist; und daß er auferstanden ist am dritten Tage nach der Schrift; und daß er gesehen worden ist von Kephas, danach von den Zwölfen. Danach ist er gesehen worden von mehr als fünfhundert Brüdern auf einmal, von denen die meisten noch heute leben, einige aber sind entschlafen. Danach ist er gesehen worden von Jakobus, danach von allen Aposteln. Zuletzt von allen ist er auch von mir als einer unzeitigen Geburt gesehen worden.


----------



## crackajack (27. März 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 27.03.2007 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Apostel Paulus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ....daß er auferstanden ist am dritten Tage nach der Schrift; und daß er gesehen worden ist von Kephas, danach von den Zwölfen. Danach ist er gesehen worden von mehr als fünfhundert Brüdern auf einmal, *von denen die meisten noch heute leben*, einige aber sind entschlafen. Danach ist er gesehen worden von Jakobus, danach von allen Aposteln. Zuletzt von allen ist er auch von mir als einer unzeitigen Geburt gesehen worden.


Warum diskutiert ihr dann überhaupt noch, fragen wir die doch einfach persönlich ob sie halluzinogene Stoffe intus hatten oder ob der ihnen entgegengebrachte Vertrauenvorschuss gerechtfertigt ist? 


Spoiler



sorry



Etwas bezeichnend das es ausschließlich Männer bzw. 500 Männer auf einmal waren. (Ein Auftritt Jesu in einer Schwulenpaar?  ) Ein Gott der alle Menschen gleich liebt, lässt die vorherrschenden patriarchaischen Zustände unangetastet? (Ist ja bis jetzt nicht wesentlich anders in der kath. Kirche....  ) Oder war das immer ergebnisorientiertes Denken Gottes, weil er realistisch betrachtet bei Sichtung durch Frauen nicht zum Obermacker geworden wäre?  



			
				ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> "Fabelwesen" fallen für mich unter die Kategorie "nicht-existent". Siehst du das anders?  :-o


Wieso glaubst du dann an Gott, Erzengel und Jesus? Jaja, die Bibel.....

Imo sind auch alle anderen "herkömmlichen" Fabelwesen möglicherweise irgendwo, irgendwann existent.
Immerhin existiert ja möglicherweise alles was gedacht werden kann.  (Hab ich den oGB nun verstanden?....*lol*)


----------



## Doc_Holiday (27. März 2007)

crackajack am 27.03.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 27.03.2007 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib Dir wenigstens Mühe, wenn Du provozieren willst, diese Polemik ist weder besonders geistreich noch lustig. 
ElNonsk sprach Stellen der Bibel an, in denen von anderen Zeugen der Auferstehung gesprochen wird, ich habe eine dieser Stellen genannt, ohne damit etwas werten zu wollen bzw. die Diskussion mit dem Autoritätsargument (welches das schwächste und unbefriedigenste ist) abzuwürgen.



> Etwas bezeichnend das es ausschließlich Männer bzw. 500 Männer auf einmal waren. (Ein Auftritt Jesu in einer Schwulenpaar?  ) Ein Gott der alle Menschen gleich liebt, lässt die vorherrschenden patriarchaischen Zustände unangetastet? (Ist ja bis jetzt nicht wesentlich anders in der kath. Kirche....  ) Oder war das immer ergebnisorientiertes Denken Gottes, weil er realistisch betrachtet bei Sichtung durch Frauen nicht zum Obermacker geworden wäre?


Paulus redet immer nur die Männer der Gemeinde an, allerdings sicherlich nicht, um explizit die Frauen auszugrenzen. Aber das passt ja herrlich in Dein einfaches, vorurteilsbehaftetes Weltbild, also schreibe ich gar nicht erst weiter.


----------



## aph (28. März 2007)

ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn JEDER Zeuge (und so ist es in deinem Beispiel) behauptet, eine Person gesehen zu haben, diese aber mit völlig unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften schildert, kann der Richter höchstens folgern, dass die Zeugen beschwippst waren, und Mann und Frau (*g*) nicht mehr so Recht unterscheiden konnten. Die Existenz der Person kann er aber nur von diesen Zeugenaussagen her kaum anzweifeln, umso mehr, als dann alle Zeugen dieselbe Halluzination gehabt hätten müssen (wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen -> aber es war immer eine Person - wieso denn nicht ein Baum, oder ein Eichkätzchen?)


Richtig - es kann auch ein Baum sein, oder gar nichts - sondern eine Luftverwirbelung im dunklen Sturm. Meinereiners Variante ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ich meinte schon, dass die Zeugen dieselbe Person gesehen haben wollen. Worauf ich hinaus wollte (und von dem ich nicht dachte, dass es so kompliziert zu verstehen ist): Wenn mit derselben Vehemenz ein offensichtlich falsches Detail behauptet wird, wie ein hauptsächlicher Fakt, dann gibt es einen Anlass, auch den "größeren" Fakt zu bezweifeln.
Ich wiederhole mich, aber es ist für mich ein Unterschied, ob man bezeugt:
"Da war ganz sicher jemand. Ich glaube es war ein kleiner Mann." oder:
"Da war absolut sicher ein kleiner Mann, und keine große Frau!"



> Ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass dies ein felsenfester "Beweis" (den es weder in den Naturwissenschaften noch in den Geschichtswissenschaften gibt, wie wir wissen) ist, sondern ein "indirekter Hinweis". Die Übereistimmung mit der Bibel ist weiterhin erstaunlich.


Nein, ich finde das extrem an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Was auch immer der Grund für ein vorübergehendes Verschwinden der Sekte aus der Öffentlichkeit war (und dafür gibt es zahlreiche plausible Gründe,und ich gehe da mit meinereiner, dass die pure Möglichkeit plausibler Erklärungen genügt) - es gibt keinerlei Hinweis, dass Tacitus' Anmerkung etwas mit Auferstehung zu tun hat. Ja, ich nehme an, dass er nicht mal denselben (relativ kurzen) Zeitraum meinte, sondern die Jahrzehnte darauf.



> Ich sagte, PLAUSIBEL, nicht UNWAHRSCHEINLICHE HYPOTHESEN, DIE UNTER BESTIMMTEN NAHEZU UNMÖGLICHEN UMSTÄNDEN MÖGLICHERWEISE IRGENDWANN EINMAL EINTREFFEN KÖNNTEN UND DAS AUCH NOCH ZUR SELBEN ZEIT.


Nun schrei doch nicht gleich so. Ich verstehe nicht, was an Narzissmus, religiösem Wahn und/oder Massensuggestion unplausibel sein soll? Es gibt viel zu viele belegte Beispiele für sowas. Nach deiner Theorie hätten auch David Koresh (u.a.) und Timothy McVeigh den Tod meiden müssen, denn schließlich wussten sie, dass ihre Überzeugungen auf Lügen aufbauten.



> Das konnte Galilei seine Zeitgenossen ebenfalls nicht oO


Und er hätte es bis heute nicht geschafft ... gäbe es nicht die Möglichkeit, eigenen Auges durch ein Fernrohr zu schauen oder seine Theorien auf andere Weise zu überprüfen.
Wobei wir wieder beim Unterschied der Wissenschaften wären. *freudig hüpf*



			
				ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> "Fabelwesen" fallen für mich unter die Kategorie "nicht-existent". Siehst du das anders?  :-o


Es spricht derzeit nichts für sie, daher gehe ich _derzeit_ nicht von ihrer Existenz aus. Ich würde mich deshalb aber noch lange nicht als Anti-Fabelwesen-Weltanschauer bezeichnen. Gott und Religion erlangen für mich keine größere Bedeutung als ebenso nicht naheliegenderweise anzunehmende Existenzen, nur weil viele Menschen daran glauben.

Laut Wikipedia müsste man mich daher als Agnostiker oder Ignostiker bezeichnen, damit kann ich prima leben. Aber als solcher stehe ich ja dem Götterglauben auch nicht diametral entgegen, d. h. ich gehe in keiner meiner Betrachtungen von einer Nichtexistenz aus, wie hier gern behauptet wird.



> "Ich muss die Unendlichkeit nicht in ihrer Vollständigkeit denken (Zahlenbeispiel), aber ich kann sehr wohl den Fakt durchdenken, dass das Universum zeitlich unendlich ist."


Wie oft willst du Kant eigentlich noch wiederholen? Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, du willst oder kannst nicht verstehen, worum es damals in meinem Disput überhaupt ging. Ich bin jetzt auch zu faul, die entsprechenden Postings wieder hervorzukramen. Irgendwie empfinde ich es als Zumutung (auch an die Mitleser), Teile dieses Threads in einer Endlosschleife laufen zu lassen.
Setze einfach als Prämisse: "Der Mensch kann nicht ermessen, OB das Universum unendlich ist."



> Occam's razor: Von mehreren Theorien, die den gleichen Sachverhalt erklären, soll die einfachste verwendet werden.


Interessant, aber irgendwie irrelevant, find ich. Vor allem das Wörtchen "soll". oO
Außerdem ist die Theorie einer Ursache nicht einfacher als die Theorie mehrerer Ursachen. Es geht schließlich nicht um die Theorien, die aus den Ursachen Beobachtungen machen, sondern um eine Betrachtung ein Ebene höher. Die Frage, welcher Natur die Gesamtheit der Ursachenverkettungen des Universums sein könnte und welche Varianten ausgeschlossen werden können, ist absolut zulässig.



> Gegenvorschläge:
> 1) Beweist mir, dass die Wiederholbarkeit bei naturwissenschaftlichen Experimenten gegeben ist. Das wäre das absolute Totschlagargument. Aber wahrscheinlich auch am schwierigsten zu beweisen.


Ich finde, das hat meinereiner schon vor mehreren Seiten erbracht. Sagen wir mal so: Die Wiederholbarkeit geschichtswissenschaftlicher Faktenerstellung ist gleich null. Die Wiederholbarkeit bei den Naturwissenschaften ist ohne Zweifel größer als Null (wenn auch nicht Eins). Das ist ein unleugbarer qualitativer Unterschied.


----------



## ElNonsk (5. April 2007)

> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na also, du machst offensichtlich denselben Kreisschluss den ich aph die ganze Zeit über vorwerfe -> siehe vorherige Posts
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=142


----------



## ElNonsk (5. April 2007)

Meinereiner am 26.03.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > Äh, da haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden. Die Sache ist ja die, dass ich solch eine "implizite Bestätigung von Theorien" so nicht gegeben sehe, da sie ja wieder nur darauf hinausliefe, dass ein Experiment wiederholt werden könnte.
> 
> 
> Jepp, du gehst von der Prämisse aus, dass Wiederholbarkeit nicht gegeben ist und eben diese Prämisse ist durch den Hinweis auf Quasi-Experimente ziemlich wacklig geworden.


Genau da liegt das Problem. Ich sehe ja solche „Quasi-Experimente“ nicht gegeben (da könnte ich ja gleich von der Wiederholbarkeit der „richtigen“ Experimente ausgehen).



> > In den Naturwissenschaften bräuchte es das (wiederholbare -> "echte Kontrolle") Experiment. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Huch, seit wann ist diejenige Kontrolle von Störvariablen, die keiner Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten bedarf, plötzlich wertlos oder „unecht“?


Weil du dann davon ausgehen musst, dass die Wissenschaft zu jenem Zeitpunkt alle möglichen Störvariablen ausgeschlossen hatte, insofern also, dass sie „perfekt/komplett“ war. Andernfalls hätten viele dieser auf „angeblicher“ Kontrolle der Störvariablen basierenden Theorien nicht mal den Hauch eines Fundaments (siehe [nochmals] neuere Physik – gut, so neu ist sie gar nicht, eigentlich auch schon hundert Jahre und mehr alt *gg*)



> > Aber ohne Kontrolle der Störvariablen sind wir ja schon wieder auf diesem wackligen Boden. Missverständnis?
> 
> 
> 
> Warum „ohne Kontrolle von Störvariablen“? Wie angesprochen, können Störvariablen beim einmaligen wie auch beim wiederholten Experiment in gewissem Grade unter Kontrolle gehalten werden.



Siehe oben.

Das Argument, dass Störvariablen bei einem einmaligen Experiment _„in einem gewissen Grad“_ unter Kontrolle gehalten werden, finde ich aber sehr gut (wolltest du wohl schon oben andeuten). Schließlich gibt’s in den Geschichtswissenschaften diese Möglichkeit prinzipiell nicht.
Nur müsste man dann überprüfen, inwieweit diese „Kontrolle bei einmaliger Durchführung eines Experiments“ zu brauchbaren Ergebnissen führt bzw. ob man wirklich von Kontrolle sprechen kann (wenn die Kontrolle gegen Null tendiert, dürfen wir sie auch Null setzen).
-> siehe Antwort auf aphs Post



> > Könntest du das genauer und PLAUSIBEL erläutern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nönö, da nehm ich dich beim Wort. Du hattest doch wenige Seiten vorher noch darauf gepocht, dass es sehr wohl darauf ankommt WAS ein Zeuge sagt.
Insofern würden mich weiterhin diese plausiblen Gegentheorien, sprich „Missverständnisse“, interessieren, die eine größere Gruppe (!) von Menschen dazu bringen sollten, für ein von eben diesen Menschen erdachtes „Märchen“ Folter und Tod in Kauf zu nehmen.
Der Hinweis darauf, dass Missverständnisse allgemein allein schon eine plausible Erklärung wären, reicht nicht aus. Da könnte ich ja ebenso gut behaupten, dass Caesar bei dem gegen ihn gerichteten Attentat nicht starb, seine Gegner aber fälschlicherweise glaubten, dass er tot sei --> „Missverständnis“. Daraufhin zog sich Caesar zurück, überließ seinem Großneffen Octavian die Regentschaft, blieb aber im Hintergrund als „graue Eminenz“ und „Fadenzieher“. So wäre er vor weiteren Attentaten gefeit gewesen.
Ich denke, dass es sehr wohl offensichtlich ist, ob man munter vor sich hin spekuliert oder plausible (Gegen-)Theorien formuliert.


----------



## ElNonsk (5. April 2007)

aph am 28.03.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dehnen wir das Beispiel etwas aus, dann wird das Problem offensichtlicher.
Angenommen, es ist ein Mord geschehen. Wir haben zehn Zeugen dafür. Jeder dieser Zeugen behauptet nun etwas anderes in Bezug auf den Mörder. Der eine sagt, der Mörder war ein Mann, der andere es war eine Frau, wieder ein anderer es war ein Jugendlicher, indianischer Abstammung (Achtung, das ist nur ein Beispiel), wieder ein anderer sagt, dass es gar ein Baby war usw. (in jedem Fall war es nicht Kenny *gg*)
Alle Zeugen sind sich aber einig, dass sie eine Person gesehen haben.
Würde ein Richter nun deiner Argumentation folgen, müsste er davon ausgehen, dass es gar keinen Mörder gab (also möglicherweise Selbstmord). Ist es aber nicht offensichtlicher und plausibler, wenn der Richter davon ausgeht, dass es sehr wohl einen Mörder gab, dieser aber nicht richtig erkannt werden konnte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (z. B. schlechtes Wetter, Mörder vermummt, schlecht einsehbare Stelle, an der der Mord geschah, Schatten usw.)?



> > Ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass dies ein felsenfester "Beweis" (den es weder in den Naturwissenschaften noch in den Geschichtswissenschaften gibt, wie wir wissen) ist, sondern ein "indirekter Hinweis". Die Übereistimmung mit der Bibel ist weiterhin erstaunlich.
> 
> 
> Nein, ich finde das extrem an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Was auch immer der Grund für ein vorübergehendes Verschwinden der Sekte aus der Öffentlichkeit war (und dafür gibt es zahlreiche plausible Gründe,und ich gehe da mit meinereiner, dass die pure Möglichkeit plausibler Erklärungen genügt) - es gibt keinerlei Hinweis, dass Tacitus' Anmerkung etwas mit Auferstehung zu tun hat. Ja, ich nehme an, dass er nicht mal denselben (relativ kurzen) Zeitraum meinte, sondern die Jahrzehnte darauf.


Es gibt sehr wohl einen Hinweis, eben diese erstaunliche Übereinstimmung mit dem Bibeltext. Ich verstehe aber auch gar nicht, was dich daran so stört, schließlich habe ich ja selbst gesagt, dass es maximal ein „indirekter Hinweis“ sein kann (in der Tat gäbe es hier auch andere plausible Erklärungen). Dem Argument, dass er einen längeren Zeitraum meint habe ich schon einige Seiten vorher, mein Gegenargument entgegengestellt, dass Tacitus den Ausdruck „praesens“ (für den Augenblick) verwendet, der auf einen kurzen Zeitraum hindeutet. Da du aber annimmst, dass er die Jahrzehnte darauf meinte, wirst du dafür wohl auch eine entsprechende Begründung (sei sie nun textimmanent, was ich aber bezweifle, oder außerhalb des Textes) vorweisen können, oder?



> > Ich sagte, PLAUSIBEL, nicht UNWAHRSCHEINLICHE HYPOTHESEN, DIE UNTER BESTIMMTEN NAHEZU UNMÖGLICHEN UMSTÄNDEN MÖGLICHERWEISE IRGENDWANN EINMAL EINTREFFEN KÖNNTEN UND DAS AUCH NOCH ZUR SELBEN ZEIT.
> 
> 
> Nun schrei doch nicht gleich so. Ich verstehe nicht, was an Narzissmus, religiösem Wahn und/oder Massensuggestion unplausibel sein soll? Es gibt viel zu viele belegte Beispiele für sowas. Nach deiner Theorie hätten auch David Koresh (u.a.) und Timothy McVeigh den Tod meiden müssen, denn schließlich wussten sie, dass ihre Überzeugungen auf Lügen aufbauten.


Ich habe mich nur kurz im I-net zu David Koresh umgesehen. So viel ich mitbekommen habe, hat er sich _selbst_ umgebracht (und das auch noch bei der Erstürmung seiner Ranch). Inwiefern dies mit den christlichen Märtyrern zu tun hat, leuchtet mir nicht ein, eher hat er sich wohl aus Angst vor den ihn erwartenden Verfahren die Kugel gegeben (dabei wären seine Machenschaften offen bekannt gemacht worden). Wo ist der bitteschön für den eigenen Glauben gestorben?
Und inwiefern Timothy McVeigh für seinen Glauben gestorben ist, habe ich auch nicht kapiert. Er war ein Terrorist (?), der für in den USA hingerichtet wurde. Ich finde aber nirgendwo eine Stelle, die behauptet, dass er hingerichtet worden sei, weil er für seinen Glauben (den er ja selbst erfunden haben müsste) gestorben sei. Bitte näher erläutern.

Ich finde es aber bezeichnend für die bisherige Argumentation, dass die von mir genannten christlichen Märtyrer (die beileibe keine Einzelfälle sind), in die Nähe von Pädophilen/Mördern/Terroristen gerückt werden bzw. mit diesen verglichen werden. Inwiefern solch ein Vergleich plausibel ist, bleibt für mich schleierhaft.



> > Das konnte Galilei seine Zeitgenossen ebenfalls nicht oO
> 
> 
> Und er hätte es bis heute nicht geschafft ... gäbe es nicht die Möglichkeit, eigenen Auges durch ein Fernrohr zu schauen oder seine Theorien auf andere Weise zu überprüfen.
> Wobei wir wieder beim Unterschied der Wissenschaften wären. *freudig hüpf*


Es gab schon damals das Fernrohr (Galilei hat es eigentlich sogar nur neu erfunden). Trotzdem glaubte ihm der Großteil der damaligen Menschheit nicht.
Der Mensch glaubt eben nur das, was er glauben will, und er glaubt an das nicht, an das er nicht glauben will. (-> siehe Entscheidung für oder gegen Glauben)



> ElNonsk am 26.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Agnostiker müsstest du die Frage zu Gottes Existenz offen lassen. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein (Fabelwesen, „derzeitige“ Nicht-Existenz von Gott). Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir einen konsequenten Agnostiker gar nicht vorstellen kann. Entweder lebt er eher als Atheist (so wie du; dann ist der Agnostizismus nur vorgeschoben), oder er lebt eher als Gläubiger (dann ist der Agnostizismus ebenfalls nur vorgeschoben).


> > "Ich muss die Unendlichkeit nicht in ihrer Vollständigkeit denken (Zahlenbeispiel), aber ich kann sehr wohl den Fakt durchdenken, dass das Universum zeitlich unendlich ist."
> 
> 
> Wie oft willst du Kant eigentlich noch wiederholen? Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, du willst oder kannst nicht verstehen, worum es damals in meinem Disput überhaupt ging. Ich bin jetzt auch zu faul, die entsprechenden Postings wieder hervorzukramen. Irgendwie empfinde ich es als Zumutung (auch an die Mitleser), Teile dieses Threads in einer Endlosschleife laufen zu lassen.
> Setze einfach als Prämisse: "Der Mensch kann nicht ermessen, OB das Universum unendlich ist."


Damit gehst du nicht auf die Argumentation ein.
Da ich ebenso wenig Lust wie du habe, noch einmal bereits Besprochenes (und eigentlich Geklärtes) wieder hervorzuholen, lasse ich die (schon geplante) Wiederholung der bereits verfassten Posts aus. -> siehe auch unten



> > Occam's razor: Von mehreren Theorien, die den gleichen Sachverhalt erklären, soll die einfachste verwendet werden.
> 
> 
> Interessant, aber irgendwie irrelevant, find ich. Vor allem das Wörtchen "soll". oO
> Außerdem ist die Theorie einer Ursache nicht einfacher als die Theorie mehrerer Ursachen. Es geht schließlich nicht um die Theorien, die aus den Ursachen Beobachtungen machen, sondern um eine Betrachtung ein Ebene höher. Die Frage, welcher Natur die Gesamtheit der Ursachenverkettungen des Universums sein könnte und welche Varianten ausgeschlossen werden können, ist absolut zulässig.


Eine Theorie die anstelle von einer ersten Ursache, mehrere Ursachen annimmt ist natürlich komplexer (anders wäre es, wenn man keine Ursache annimmt – gleiche Höhe mit einer Ursache -> siehe Existenz/Nichtexistenz).
Ich könnte ja auch annehmen, dass 50 Elefanten, die im Erdinneren herumstampfen und laut tröten für die Gravitationskraft verantwortlich sind. Bei jedem Tröt-Laut der Elefanten wird die Gravitation wieder aufgefrischt. Usw.
Die Newton’sche Beschreibung ist nur einfacher/pragmatischer. Deshalb wird sie angenommen.



> > Gegenvorschläge:
> > 1) Beweist mir, dass die Wiederholbarkeit bei naturwissenschaftlichen Experimenten gegeben ist. Das wäre das absolute Totschlagargument. Aber wahrscheinlich auch am schwierigsten zu beweisen.
> 
> 
> Ich finde, das hat meinereiner schon vor mehreren Seiten erbracht. Sagen wir mal so: Die Wiederholbarkeit geschichtswissenschaftlicher Faktenerstellung ist gleich null. Die Wiederholbarkeit bei den Naturwissenschaften ist ohne Zweifel größer als Null (wenn auch nicht Eins). Das ist ein unleugbarer qualitativer Unterschied.


[/quote]
Sehr guter Ansatz. Dann wäre zum einen zu klären, ob die Wiederholbarkeit der Naturwissenschaften gegen Null tendiert (dann dürften wir sie auch Null setzen), oder ob sie weitergeht. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass du hier davon ausgehst, dass die Wiederholbarkeit gegeben ist, dies also eigentlich keine Widerlegung darstellt (oder nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass auch ich die Wiederholbarkeit gegeben sehe –> sonst wäre es wieder ein Kreisschluss).

Um die Nebendiskussion aber zu beenden, schlage ich folgendes vor:
1) Je älter und erprobter eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente von Störvariablen befreit und desto ehe


----------



## ElNonsk (5. April 2007)

Hier gehts weiter ...

Um die Nebendiskussion aber zu beenden, schlage ich folgendes vor:
1) Je älter und erprobter eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit des Experiments gegeben.
2) Je jünger und umstrittener eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente NICHT von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit\Wiederholung des Experiments NICHT gegeben (Quantenphysik usw.).
Geht das?

P. S.: Wenn beim Zitieren meiner Posts Textstellen ausgelassen werden, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Diskussionsteilnehmer diesen Feststellungen meinerseits zustimmen.

P. P. S.: Schlimme Nachricht (zumindest für mich *g*). Die Reise nach Amsterdam hat meinen Zeitplan ein bisschen durcheinander gebracht. Da ich in ca. 2, 5 Monaten mein Abitur/Matura machen muss, habe ich kaum Zeit, um mich weiter _konstruktiv_ an der Diskussion beteiligen zu können. Wäre es möglich, wenn wir die Diskussion, wie schon einmal geschehen, für 2,5 – 3 Monate auf Eis legen (immer vorausgesetzt, dass meine Teilnahme überhaupt erwünscht ist)? Danach hätte ich dann wieder genügend Zeit um mit euch weiterzudisputieren. Die Frage richtet sich vor allem an aph, da er ja mit seinen Moderatorenrechten am ehesten die Bedingungen schaffen kann, dass der Thread nach der abgelaufenen Zeit wieder benutzbar ist (sprich: Könntest du bitte dafür sorgen, dass der Thread in der Zwischenzeit nicht gelöscht wird oder ähnliches, damit wir dann weiterschreiben können?).
Ihr könnt natürlich auch ohne mein Zutun weiterdiskutieren, nur kann ich, wie gesagt, für den besagten Zeitraum nicht eingreifen. Nochmals Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich mir wieder so eine Auszeit erlaube, aber finde einfach keine Zeit (aber ich wollte trotzdem klarstellen, wieso ihr mich nächstens so schnell nicht wieder im Thread sehen werdet).


----------



## Meinereiner (6. April 2007)

@ElNonsk



> Genau da liegt das Problem. Ich sehe ja solche „Quasi-Experimente“ nicht gegeben (da könnte ich ja gleich von der Wiederholbarkeit der „richtigen“ Experimente ausgehen).



Empirisch ist deine These aber wohl kaum zu halten.

Zum Thema _Störvariablen_:



> Um die Nebendiskussion aber zu beenden, schlage ich folgendes vor:
> 1) Je älter und erprobter eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit des Experiments gegeben.
> 2) Je jünger und umstrittener eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente NICHT von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit\\Wiederholung des Experiments NICHT gegeben (Quantenphysik usw.).
> Geht das?



Kann man wohl so sagen, obzwar man Punkt (2) nicht überbewerten sollte (gilt aber natürlich auch für Punkt (1)).



> > Man könnte jetzt fröhlich spekulieren, was für Missverständnisse denn genau diverse Menschen dazu brachten, Jesus für auferstanden zu halten; halte ich aber für sinnlos, denn freilich gibt es ebenso plausible Gegentheorien, sodass wir uns endlos streiten könnten, wer denn nun die plausiblere Theorie formuliert habe. DASS Missverständnisse eine plausible Erklärung sind, muss hier reichen. Welcher Art diese dann sind, ist sekundär.
> 
> 
> Nönö, da nehm ich dich beim Wort. Du hattest doch wenige Seiten vorher noch darauf gepocht, dass es sehr wohl darauf ankommt WAS ein Zeuge sagt.
> Insofern würden mich weiterhin diese plausiblen Gegentheorien, sprich „Missverständnisse“, interessieren, die eine größere Gruppe (!) von Menschen dazu bringen sollten, für ein von eben diesen Menschen erdachtes „Märchen“ Folter und Tod in Kauf zu nehmen.



Dann also noch einmal in ausbuchstabierter Form: Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Quellenlage zum Thema _Jesus’ Auferstehung_, daher könnte ich hier nur im Trial-and-Error-Verfahren mir irgendwas aus den Fingern saugen solange, bis irgendwas davon nicht widerlegt wird und plausibel dünkt. Da ich auf eine derart stumpfsinnige Diskussionsführung aber keine Lust habe, tue ich das nicht.

Du hingegen kennst dich mit der Quellenlage aus; insofern überlasse ich es dir, plausible Alternativerklärungen zu entwickeln.  

Nebenbei hast du die Sache schon mit aph diskutiert; warum willst du dieselbe Diskussion zweimal führen? Ansonsten schließe ich mich aus Faulheit einfach aph an. 

Wir können die Sache aber anders angehen: Angenommen, Jesus ist von den Toten auferstanden, wie kann dann daraus auf Gottes Existenz geschlossen werden?


----------



## aph (10. April 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.04.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dehnen wir das Beispiel etwas aus, dann wird das Problem offensichtlicher.
> Angenommen, es ist ein Mord geschehen.


Möp, ungültig. Davon war nie die Rede. Es ist kein Mord geschehen, die Leute behaupten nur alle etwas sehr ungewöhnliches. Eigentlich braucht es gar keinen Richter, diese Leute wollen den Zuhörern lediglich weis machen, da sei etwas gewesen (analog zur Auferstehung). Es gibt aber ansonsten keinen Hinweis darauf.



> Es gibt sehr wohl einen Hinweis, eben diese erstaunliche Übereinstimmung mit dem Bibeltext. Ich verstehe aber auch gar nicht, was dich daran so stört, schließlich habe ich ja selbst gesagt, dass es maximal ein „indirekter Hinweis“ sein kann


Mich stört daran gar nichts, es ist nur extrem selbstgerecht von dir, einen Hinweis auf einen "wieder erstarkenden Aufstand" als Hinweis auf eine Auferstehung zu sehen. oO
Wir können ja mal zählen, wieviele historische Berichte es über wieder erstarkende Aufstände überall in der Welt, zu allen Zeiten es gibt. Steckte da jedes Mal ein Untoter dahinter? Es gibt ja nicht mal eine zeitliche Übereinstimmung.



> Ich habe mich nur kurz im I-net zu David Koresh umgesehen. So viel ich mitbekommen habe, hat er sich _selbst_ umgebracht (und das auch noch bei der Erstürmung seiner Ranch). Inwiefern dies mit den christlichen Märtyrern zu tun hat, leuchtet mir nicht ein, eher hat er sich wohl aus Angst vor den ihn erwartenden Verfahren die Kugel gegeben (dabei wären seine Machenschaften offen bekannt gemacht worden). Wo ist der bitteschön für den eigenen Glauben gestorben?


Er hat genau gewusst, das sein Handeln auf einer Lüge aufbaut. Er hat sich einen Harem geschaffen. Er war bereit dafür zu sterben. Das genügt doch um zu zeigen, dass Menschen zum Tode bereit sind, obwohl sie wissen, dass ihr Handeln auf Lügen beruht. Daneben gibt es zum Beispiel zahllose Kriminalfälle, in denen jemand trotz Todesstrafe die Schuld von anderen Menschen übernahm, zB Ehegatten füreinander.
Für Lügen sterben ist durchaus plausibel.



> Ich finde es aber bezeichnend für die bisherige Argumentation, dass die von mir genannten christlichen Märtyrer (die beileibe keine Einzelfälle sind), in die Nähe von Pädophilen/Mördern/Terroristen gerückt werden bzw. mit diesen verglichen werden. Inwiefern solch ein Vergleich plausibel ist, bleibt für mich schleierhaft.


Reg dich nicht künstlich auf. Es geht um Extremsituationen, da sollte es zulässig sein, solch extreme Beispiele heranzuführen. Es geht schließlich um Leben und Tod. *G*



> s gab schon damals das Fernrohr (Galilei hat es eigentlich sogar nur neu erfunden). Trotzdem glaubte ihm der Großteil der damaligen Menschheit nicht.
> Der Mensch glaubt eben nur das, was er glauben will, und er glaubt an das nicht, an das er nicht glauben will. (-> siehe Entscheidung für oder gegen Glauben)


Bitte gib dir etwas mehr Mühe. Es ging darum, ob die Leute heute Galilei immer noch nicht glauben würden. Und es hätte tatsächlich passieren können, wenn es eben nicht so wäre, dass jedermann durch ein Fernrohr schauen kann, um die *naturwissenschaftlichen* Behauptungen von Galilei zu überprüfen.



> Als Agnostiker müsstest du die Frage zu Gottes Existenz offen lassen. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein


Da hast du hier aber irgendwas nicht mitbekommen. *g*



> Sehr guter Ansatz. Dann wäre zum einen zu klären, ob die Wiederholbarkeit der Naturwissenschaften gegen Null tendiert (dann dürften wir sie auch Null setzen), oder ob sie weitergeht.


Moooment. *g*
Gegen Null tendieren ist eben NICHT gleich Null. Qualitativ gibt es dabei einen nicht unwesentlichen Unterschied, nämlich dass bei den Naturwissenshaften zumindest die Chance auf eine Wiederholbarkeit besteht, was im Falle Galileis zB zu allgemeinen Anerkennung seiner Theorien führen konnte. Diese Möglichkeit hat der Historiker nicht.



> Um die Nebendiskussion aber zu beenden, schlage ich folgendes vor:
> 1) Je älter und erprobter eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit des Experiments gegeben.
> 2) Je jünger und umstrittener eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente NICHT von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit\Wiederholung des Experiments NICHT gegeben (Quantenphysik usw.).
> Geht das?


Auch ein guter Ansatz. Das Alter einer Theorie allein ist freilich nicht ausschlaggebend, aber wenn ihr Alter einhergeht mit der von dir erwähnten häufigeren Erprobung, dann dürften deine Aussagen stimmen. Fragt sich nur, was an der Auferstehung erprobt worden ist. *g*
Du meinst bestimmt nicht diese grausamen Rituale auf den Philippinen, wo sie die Kreuzigung nachspielen. *brrrr*



> P. S.: Wenn beim Zitieren meiner Posts Textstellen ausgelassen werden, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Diskussionsteilnehmer diesen Feststellungen meinerseits zustimmen.


Nein, ich lasse sie manchmal auch unkommentiert, wenn wir uns entweder nur noch in Nuancen unterscheiden, oder wenn wir uns im Kreis drehen, oder wenn es für das Thema eigentlich irrelevant ist.



> Wäre es möglich, wenn wir die Diskussion, wie schon einmal geschehen, für 2,5 – 3 Monate auf Eis legen (immer vorausgesetzt, dass meine Teilnahme überhaupt erwünscht ist)? Danach hätte ich dann wieder genügend Zeit um mit euch weiterzudisputieren.


Müssen wir dann wohl.


----------



## crackajack (10. April 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.04.2007 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [q=crackajack]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na also, du machst offensichtlich denselben Kreisschluss den ich aph die ganze Zeit über vorwerfe -> siehe vorherige Posts
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=4234796&page=142 [/quote]
Anm.: Wenn ich eine andere Seitenanzahl pro threadseite eingestellt hätte, würde mir der link nichts bringen.   Nimm den link vom Weiterleiten, der geht sicher.

Und wo liegt der Kreissschluss?
Imo glaubst du ja an nichts falsches. Es ist lediglich nicht beweisbar. (genau wie Fabelwesen)

Aber um es zu verdeutlichen warum ich auf historische Beweise pfeife und warum ich es unsinnig finde an Gott wegen der Bibel zu glauben, aber andere Fabelwesen zu negieren:
Das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness, Big Foot , Yeti und vor allem kleine grüne Männchen wurden schon tausendfach gesehen. Warum sind die abwegiger für dich wie für mich Gott und alles andere, was irgendwie in diese Kategorie passt?
In ein paar tausend Jahren haben die rein von der Erzählung, einer Begegnung mit einem sonderbaren Wesen, genau das gleiche erzählt.
Es wird genauso historisch bewiesen sein, nur das halt nichts brauchbares dahintersteckt, wenn da irgendwas gesehen wurde, im Gegensatz zu einer Religion, die nunmal durchaus mehr als irgendwelche Gottheiten und Propheten zu bieten hat und nur darum eher Glauben erweckt, wie solche gleichartigen "Hirngespinste".



			
				ElNonsk am 05.04.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es möglich, wenn wir die Diskussion, wie schon einmal geschehen, für 2,5 – 3 Monate auf Eis legen?


Nein das ist nicht möglich!
Hol dein Abi im Herbst nach. (Gibt ja sicher einen zweiten Termin für Nachprüfungen)
 


Wegen der Ausstrahlung des Passion Christi-Film und der unbeabsichtigten Steilvorlage die der Gibson bezüglich "Jesus ist/war nicht tot" geliefert hat:
Wetter wird saumäßig- röm. Aufpasser wird grummelig und sagt Unterfuzzi überprüf mal ob Jesus tot ist- der stochert ihm im Bauch herum- Unterfuzzi zu Oberfuzzi: Nu isser bestimmt hinüber (darauf hoffend endlich abhauen zu können)- Jesus wird runtergenommen- Befehl des Oberfuzzi: Tragt ihn in sein Grab und dann alle ab in das regengeschützte Lager- ein zwei Leute, die dann unbemerkt merken, dass er gar nicht tot ist, pflegen ihn heimlich soweit gesund, dass er verduften kann und ein paar "Erscheinungen" später ist er halt auferstanden, weil es so unglaublich für nicht Eingeweite war, dass er etwas zerknittert vor ihnen stand.......
Also sooo abwegig ist das ja auch nicht. Komischer Zufall, wenn da halt gerade ein Mördergewitter war, das im besten Fall die alten Priester aufgescheucht hat und halt alle die Trauer Gottes spüren ließ und ein stimmiges Gesamtbild für eine Auferstehung liefert.


BTW
Zum Teil etwas billig gemacht wirkender aber doch guter Film.
Wer da Antijudaismus reininterpretieren kann/will hängt in der Geschichte ein paar Jahre hinterher, weil zumindest bei uns der Antijudaismus wohl kaum mehr religiös motiviert ist, sondern wenn schon dann hirnrissig rassistisch und der kommt im Film ja nun überhaupt nicht vor.
Imo zeigt es nur eindrucksvoll, wie aufgeschreckt und unbarmherzig eine obere Kaste auf eine Bedrohung reagieren kann. Ob das jetzt Juden waren oder nicht ist imo für die Botschaft des Films völlig belanglos.
Lediglich die brutalen Römer- also die bei der Geiselung- fand ich seltsam wahnsinnig dargestellt.


----------



## aph (13. April 2007)

crackajack am 10.04.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 05.04.2007 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Unterhaltung bis dahin passt dieser Artikel recht gut zum Thema:
Papst weist Naturwissenschaft in die Schranken



> ie Frage, woher die Rationalität denn stamme, sei außerhalb ihrer Kompetenz. "Die Naturwissenschaft kann und darf darauf nicht direkt antworten." Die Menschen müssten es hier wagen, sich der "schöpferischen Vernunft" anzuvertrauen, so das Oberhaupt der römisch-katholischen Kirche


und


> Die Evolutionstheorie sei keine vollständige, wissenschaftlich bewiesene Theorie, behauptet der Papst nach Angaben der Nachrichtenagentur AP. Sein Vorgänger, Johannes Paul II., hatte im Jahr 1996 erklärt, die auf den britischen Naturforscher Charles Darwin aufbauende Theorie sei "mehr als nur eine Hypothese". "Nicht beweisbar" kontert Benedikt XVI. nun mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass die langen Zeitspannen, über welche die Evolution ablaufe, eine Überprüfung unmöglich machten: "Wir können keine 10.000 Generationen ins Labor holen."


Spiegel Online kommentiert:


> Außerhalb des Schattens von St. Peter wird man diese Argumentation wohl kritischer betrachten: Nicht Beweise, sondern Plausibilität und möglichst solide Indizienführung werden von Wissenschaftstheoretikern als Maßstäbe an historische Disziplinen wie Geschichte oder Evolutionsbiologie gestellt, im Unterschied zur Argumentation Benedikts XVI. Warum stellt der Papst die mit Abstand plausibelste Erklärung für die Entwicklung des Lebens auf der Erde in Frage? Und wenn schon, warum argumentiert er wissenschaftstheoretisch? Schließlich könnte man jegliche theistische Auslegung als weitaus unplausibler als die Evolutionstheorie bezeichnen.


----------



## aph (13. April 2007)

Und noch ein Beispiel für das Thema Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten und Wissenschaftler, die ihre eigenen Theorien den Bach runter gehen sehen:

Physiker klären Neutrino-Mysterium



> Einige der am Miniboone-Experiment beteiligten Forscher dürften enttäuscht gewesen sein über das Ergebnis, schließlich hatten sie damit ihre eigenen Messungen aus den neunziger Jahren widerlegt. "Ich kann durchaus mit den Kollegen mitfühlen", sagte der Karlsruher Physiker Drexlin. "Sie haben 20 Jahre Forschungsarbeit investiert und stehen jetzt quasi mit leeren Händen da. Aber so ist das in der Wissenschaft."


----------



## Meinereiner (13. April 2007)

Es würde mich zwar wundern, wenn hier etwas bei rauskommt, was in diesem Thread bisher noch nicht geschrieben wurde, but anyway, mache ich einfach mal den Anfang.

Über die Frage der Nichtbeweisbarkeit der Evolutionstheorie muss man wohl nicht mehr viel sagen: da kann man nahtlos an den Spiegelkommentar anschließen. Was ich aber interessant finde, ist das:



> Der Papst würdigt außerdem die Naturwissenschaften, sie hätten "große Dimensionen der Vernunft erschlossen, die uns bisher nicht eröffnet waren". Etwas verschwurbelt spricht Benedikt XVI. von der Rationalität, die in der Materie wohne.
> 
> Dann aber weist der Papst die zuvor gelobten Forscher in die Schranken: Die Frage, woher die Rationalität denn stamme, sei außerhalb ihrer Kompetenz. "Die Naturwissenschaft kann und darf darauf nicht direkt antworten." Die Menschen müssten es hier wagen, sich der "schöpferischen Vernunft" anzuvertrauen, so das Oberhaupt der römisch-katholischen Kirche: Offenbarung vor Forscherdrang also.



Da scheint sich etwas hinter zu verbergen, nur leider ist die Formulierung völlig daneben geraten. Was sind denn bitte Dimensionen der Vernunft und wie sollen diese durch die Naturwissenschaften erschlossen werden?  Wird der Mensch durch Naturwissenschaften rationaler oder erforscht er seine Rationalität mit selbigen? Aufgrund der Bemerkung von der Rationalität, die in der Materie wohne, denke ich, dass Ersteres gemeint ist, dass der Mensch also durch Naturwissenschaft rationaler würde (wie auch immer das letztlich vor sich gehen mag). Je wissenschaftlicher der Mensch ist, umso rationaler sei er.

Das Argument, welches daran anschließt, dass also die menschliche Rationalität selbst letztlich gottgegeben sei, scheint dann so etwas wie die moderne Formulierung der Behauptung zu sein, des Menschen Seele sei gottgegeben, ohne dabei aber den problematischen Begriff der Seele zu verwenden (schön, wie die Argumente mit der Zeit gehen: mal schauen, was in 200 Jahren dann so alles gottgegeben ist). Das aber wiederum ist natürlich nur das altbekannte Verfahren, vor jede Kausalkette einfach Gott als Ursprung zu setzen. Insofern fällt es – wie im Text angemerkt – trivialerweise nicht unter die Kompetenzen der Naturwissenschaften, die Herkunft der Vernunft zu klären, denn sobald die Wissenschaften ein neues Glied in der Kausalkette finden, welches Gott von seinem Platze verdrängt, rückt dieser einfach selber um ein Glied nach hinten und genießt fröhlich frei seine metaphysische Immunität – langweilig.

Dass aber die Naturwissenschaften die Frage nach dem Ursprung der Vernunft noch nicht einmal direkt beantworten DÜRFTEN, scheint doch eine sehr dreiste Forderung zu sein, die Erinnerungen an die schwärzesten Epochen der Scholastik aufkommen lässt, in denen sich die Wissenschaften von der Kirche diktieren lassen mussten. Ob diese Forderung Ratzingers nötig ist?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. April 2007)

Meinereiner am 13.04.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Dass aber die Naturwissenschaften die Frage nach dem Ursprung der Vernunft noch nicht einmal direkt beantworten DÜRFTEN, scheint doch eine sehr dreiste Forderung zu sein, die Erinnerungen an die schwärzesten Epochen der Scholastik aufkommen lässt, in denen sich die Wissenschaften von der Kirche diktieren lassen mussten. Ob diese Forderung Ratzingers nötig ist?


Welche _Natur_wissenschaft erscheint Dir denn am geeignetsten, den Ursprung der Vernunft zu ergründen?


----------



## Meinereiner (14. April 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 14.04.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche _Natur_wissenschaft erscheint Dir denn am geeignetsten, den Ursprung der Vernunft zu ergründen?



Aufgrund deiner Hervorhebung von „Natur“ im Begriff „Naturwissenschaft“ bin ich mir nicht sicher, was du in diesem Falle unter „Naturwissenschaft“ verstehst. Die Hervorhebung ignorierend ist meine Antwort Biologie und Psychologie.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. April 2007)

Meinereiner am 14.04.2007 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 14.04.2007 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Psychologie bin ich einverstanden (jedoch nicht als einzige Wissenschaft), bei der Biologie nicht: Wie soll sie denn etwas zur Vernunft sagen können?


----------



## Stef1811 (14. April 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 14.04.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Psychologie bin ich einverstanden (jedoch nicht als einzige Wissenschaft), bei der Biologie nicht: Wie soll sie denn etwas zur Vernunft sagen können?


Sie kann oftmals Ursprünge von bestimmten menschlichen Verhaltensweisen erklären. Zum Beispiel, warum Menschen neidisch sind auf Großverdiener. Dazu folgender Artikel: Unfair!


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. April 2007)

Stef1811 am 14.04.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 14.04.2007 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist denn Vernunft ein Verhaltensmuster?

Aber ich glaube, ich warte erst mal auf Meinereiners Definition einer Naturwissenschaft, bevor ich weiter diskutiere.


----------



## Meinereiner (14. April 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 14.04.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Psychologie bin ich einverstanden (jedoch nicht als einzige Wissenschaft), bei der Biologie nicht: Wie soll sie denn etwas zur Vernunft sagen können?



Als Teilgebiet der Biologie lässt sich hier auf die Evolutionsbiologie hinweisen, die sich mit Entwicklungsprozessen von Organismen auseinandersetzt. Dazu kommt, dass die Psychologie in einem engen Verhältnis zur Biologie steht, besonders deutlich etwa bei der Entwicklungspsychologie, wo Genetik eine zentrale Rolle spielt.


----------



## aph (16. April 2007)

Meinereiner am 13.04.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass aber die Naturwissenschaften die Frage nach dem Ursprung der Vernunft noch nicht einmal direkt beantworten DÜRFTEN, scheint doch eine sehr dreiste Forderung zu sein, die Erinnerungen an die schwärzesten Epochen der Scholastik aufkommen lässt, in denen sich die Wissenschaften von der Kirche diktieren lassen mussten. Ob diese Forderung Ratzingers nötig ist?



Ja, das hat mich auch etwas schockiert. Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass der neue Papst einer der reaktionärsten seit langem ist. Der vorige hatte immerhin postuliert, dass es überhaupt keinen Konflikt zwischen Wissenschaft und Religion gebe.

Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass er äußerlich ähnlich niedlich wie Eisbär Knut ist, kann ich nur hoffen, dass der Zahn der Zeit diesmal etwas baldiger zuschlägt.

PS: Vergleiche hierzu auch sein Jesus-Buch, in dem er kategorisch die nicht kanonischen Schriften ignoriert beim Versuch Jesus zu ergründen. Ziemlich engstirnig für so einen angeblich gescheiten Mann.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe jeder hat die Berichte über das "Schöpfungsmuseum" der Kreatonisten in den USA gesehen?
Ich musste ja wirklich herzhaft (aus)lachen - wenn die ganze Sache nicht so traurig wäre, da es schlicht systematische Volksverdummung  ist (wird bestimmt ein Ausflugsziel des Jesus-Camp, btw auch ein lustiger Film  ).

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,485327,00.html

Stellt eine Art Naturkundemuseum für den fanatischen Christ dar.

Da haben wir z.B.:
- Das Weltall ist lediglich rund 6000 Jahre alt
- Der Grand Canyon entstand durch die Sinnflut (O-ton: "Wenn man mal *ernsthaft* darüber nachdenkt, kann es nur so gewesen sein")
- Dinosaurier lebten mit den Menschen zusammen (klar, entstanden ja schließlich ALLE Arten in diesen 6 Tagen)
- Ausgestorben sind sie deshalb, weil sie nicht auf die Arche Noah passten (das ist eigentlich die geilste aller Aussagen).


Tja, und solche Menschen schaffen es tatsächlich gleichzeitig zu beten und zu atmen, beeindruckend.


----------



## aph (4. Juni 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 03.06.2007 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und solche Menschen schaffen es tatsächlich gleichzeitig zu beten und zu atmen, beeindruckend.



Jeder Atemzug ist ein Gebet.


----------



## gamerschwein (4. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen , aber :
Weder die Evolutionstheorie (man beachte das Wort Theorie) 
noch die Schöpfungssgeschichte(-> Geschichte) sind eindeutig beweisbar oder ausschliessbar.
Alles eine Sache des Glaubens.


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juni 2007)

gamerschwein am 04.06.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen , aber :
> Weder die Evolutionstheorie (man beachte das Wort Theorie)
> noch die Schöpfungssgeschichte(-> Geschichte) sind eindeutig beweisbar oder ausschliessbar.
> Alles eine Sache des Glaubens.



Nope, es ist eine Frage der Nützlichkeit.


----------



## gamerschwein (4. Juni 2007)

Meinereiner am 04.06.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 04.06.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist wie definiere ich Glauben , und welchen Nutzen will ich daraus ziehen


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juni 2007)

gamerschwein am 04.06.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 04.06.2007 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss nicht wissen, was Glaube ist, um entscheiden zu können, was nütze, was unnütz ist.


----------



## ElNonsk (30. Juni 2007)

Prüfung gemacht, bin wieder da   

Wie ich sehe, hat sich die Diskussion ein bisschen verlagert. Wenn es euch nicht stört, würde ich aber wieder beim vorherigen Thema weitermachen.
Neue Diskussionsbeiträge meinerseits wird es heute oder morgen geben.

P.S.: Ab 9. Juli bin ich wieder für drei Wochen weg. Falls unsere Diskussion bis dahin nicht beendet ist, müsst ihr euch wohl wieder auf eine "kleine" Pause einstellen.
Aber wir haben ja alle Zeit der Welt ...


----------



## ElNonsk (1. Juli 2007)

Ehmm.. dauert noch bis morgen, hab mich in der Zeit verschätzt.

P. S.: Wieso steht nicht mehr die "Bearbeiten"-Funktion zur Verfügung. Neues "Feature" von myPCGames?


----------



## aph (2. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 30.06.2007 07:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe, hat sich die Diskussion ein bisschen verlagert. Wenn es euch nicht stört, würde ich aber wieder beim vorherigen Thema weitermachen.



Klar. Das war ja nur zum Thread-Puschen. Und das Bearbeiten müsste eigentlich noch gehen. Als CO kann ichs nicht verifizieren, weil ich eh jeden Beitrag bearbeiten kann, nicht nur meinen eigenen, letzten. *g*


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

die kirche als solches geschaffen um die menscheit einhalt zu gebieten und menschen zu binden an einem ort, als instutition der gerechtigkeit und des friedens, von denen missbraucht die es leiten um sich selbst zu bereichern.

die polizei von damals kirche ist als gute sache geschaffen, menschen an gesetze zu binden das sie friedlichnzusammenleben.
die geschichten über sie, zusammengefasst in der bibel, im ORIENT verfasst, ausgeschmückt mit taten die heute auf die goldwage gelegt werden.

der größte fehler: zu versuchen gott als gestallt darzustellen, gott (also der glaube) als alten mann mit weißen bart zu vermitteln war ein großer fehler. (wer war das eigentlich, bzw wer hat damit angefangen gott=alter mann?)

wenn einem "gott" damals erschien ist man heilig gesprochen worden, man schrieb ein buch mit seiner meinung und galt von nun an als prophet.
heute ist das etwas schwieriger, gott erscheint, und das nächste wird eine weiße jacke sein und man wird für verrückt erklärt


----------



## Trickmaster (2. Juli 2007)

Du musstest lachen? Solidus Dave? Ich war geschockt. Das es sowas noch gibt. Dann kann man ja gleich daneben ein UFO-Museum bauen und wenn wir schon dabei sind eine Matrix-Religion gründen. 

Allerdings braucht man nicht übers ganze Christentum her zu gehen. Schließlich wird das Christentum seit 200 Jahren immer besser UND das liegt wohl ganz allein daran, dass die Menschen seit 200 Jahren eine Bibel lesen dürfen und nichts von irgendwelchen verrückten Päpsten aufgetischt bekommen. Ich bin evangelisch und sowas wie der Papst gehört nach Guantanamo finde ich.
Wie kann man Kondome verbieten und gleichzeitig auch Abtreibung???

Mir gehen diese Bibelwörtlichnehmer ziemlich auf die nerven, zumal ich auch mal einer von denen war (irgendwo auf S. 48 dieses Threads). Es besteht schon ein Unterschied dazu die Bibel wörtlich zunehmen oder sie ernst zunehmen. Ich nehme sie ernst, aber nicht wörtlich. In ihr gehts um das "Warum" und nicht um das "Wie". Das "Wie" ist Sache der Wissenschaft.

*Und da kommen wir schon zu einer Sache die mich wirklich aufregt: Die String-"Theoretiker"*
Sie sind absolut unwissenschaftlich und haben bisjetzt noch GAR nichts bewiesen. Es ist ein purer Glaube. Ich könnte ebenso an eine Welt glauben dessen kleinsten Bausteine nur ein Einsen und Nullen sind. Diese Typen werden den Namen der Wissenschaft noch in den Dreck ziehen, weil sie so tun als wären sie Wissenschaftler, aber überhaupt nicht so arbeiten.
Das sind auch genau dieselben *Vögel*, die meinen, dass Leben nichts weiter als eine chemische Reaktion wäre. Ich habe mal mit den Evolutionsbiologen von "Morphisto" (Erfinder der frankfurter Evolutionstheorie) geredet und die haben nur gelacht.
Und das WeltderWunder-Magazin macht gerade soviel Theater über diese Lisa Randall, die ja angeblich so kurz davor wäre die Weltformel herauszufinden, mit der man das ganze Universum erklären kann....

@SCUX Hat nicht Domenico Zampieri damit angefangen? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildomenichinoadam_eve.jpg


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

@tricki
mit was genau meinst du? daherschwafeln? der es erkennen


----------



## Trickmaster (2. Juli 2007)

Ich meinte die Vermenschlichung Gottes sage ich mal so.


----------



## aph (2. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 02.07.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> *Und da kommen wir schon zu einer Sache die mich wirklich aufregt: Die String-"Theoretiker"*
> Sie sind absolut unwissenschaftlich und haben bisjetzt noch GAR nichts bewiesen. Es ist ein purer Glaube. Ich könnte ebenso an eine Welt glauben dessen kleinsten Bausteine nur ein Einsen und Nullen sind. Diese Typen werden den Namen der Wissenschaft noch in den Dreck ziehen, weil sie so tun als wären sie Wissenschaftler, aber überhaupt nicht so arbeiten.
> Das sind auch genau dieselben *Vögel*, die meinen, dass Leben nichts weiter als eine chemische Reaktion wäre. Ich habe mal mit den Evolutionsbiologen von "Morphisto" (Erfinder der frankfurter Evolutionstheorie) geredet und die haben nur gelacht.
> Und das WeltderWunder-Magazin macht gerade soviel Theater über diese Lisa Randall, die ja angeblich so kurz davor wäre die Weltformel herauszufinden, mit der man das ganze Universum erklären kann....



Was stört dich daran so sehr? Solange man nicht behauptet, das wäre alles defintiv so, und betont, dass es sich nach wie vor um eine Theorie handelt, geht das für mich völlig in Ordnung, dass Wissenschaftler Fantasie haben, Theorien erdenken und sie dann versuchen zu belegen. Die String-Theorie ist da ja nur eine von recht vielen, mit denen man derzeit versucht weiterzukommen und die "Weltformel" zu finden - falls das überhaupt möglich ist.

Dass sich Medien da gern drauf stürzen, weil es spektakulär klingt, ist halt leider normal. Das passiert auch Hawking, und zu einem nicht geringen Maße profitiert er davon.


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

und da ja laut tricki noch GAR nichts bewiesen ist, ist auch noch alles möglich   
man sollte sich nicht sturr stellen wenn man selbst keine erklärung hat!
wnn ein thema behandelt wird kommt man weiter und kann auch vieles ausschließen...
wenn die menschen früher nie behauptet hätten die erde sei eine scheibe, hätte man wohl auch nie erforscht das sie rund ist   
so kommt man weidda


----------



## Trickmaster (2. Juli 2007)

Aber bedeutet das Wort "Theorie" nicht, dass es schon echte wissenschaftliche Beweise dafür gibt?

Das ist die einzige Sache, die mich stört. Sie sollten sich dann String-Hypothetiker, oder so nennen. An eine Theorie kommt das Ganze, was Randall und so von sich geben nicht heran. Eher an C++


----------



## TBrain (2. Juli 2007)

aph am 02.07.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Bearbeiten müsste eigentlich noch gehen. Als CO kann ichs nicht verifizieren, weil ich eh jeden Beitrag bearbeiten kann, nicht nur meinen eigenen, letzten. *g*



Das ging in dem Fall nur nicht, weil einer auf seinen Post geantwortet hatte, dieser aber (wegen sinnlosem Spam) gelöscht wurde.



			
				SCUX am 02.07.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> der größte fehler: zu versuchen gott als gestallt darzustellen, gott (also der glaube) als alten mann mit weißen bart zu vermitteln war ein großer fehler. (wer war das eigentlich, bzw wer hat damit angefangen gott=alter mann?)



Eigentlich heißt es ja in der Bibel: "Du sollst dir kein Bildnis noch irgendein Gleichnis machen, weder von dem was oben im Himmel, noch von dem, was im Wasser unter der Erde ist"


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 02.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bedeutet das Wort "Theorie" nicht, dass es schon echte wissenschaftliche Beweise dafür gibt?
> 
> Das ist die einzige Sache, die mich stört. Sie sollten sich dann String-Hypothetiker, oder so nennen. An eine Theorie kommt das Ganze, was Randall und so von sich geben nicht heran. Eher an C++


wissenschaftlich bewiesen sind dinge die vom *menschen* gemessen oder festgestellt werden die mit maschinen "festgestellt" werden die von *menschen* gebaut, von *menschen* eingestellt und von *menschen* bedient werden   
wie du siehst ist der risikofaktor mensch immer mit dabei   
also als realen beweis zählt dann nur "ich war dabei, und habs gesehn" und selbst da kann dir das augo bzw gehirn einen streich spielen....
also ist NICHTS auf der welt bewiesen


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 02.07.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 02.07.2007 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (2. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 02.07.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich heißt es ja in der Bibel: "Du sollst dir kein Bildnis noch irgendein Gleichnis machen, weder von dem was oben im Himmel, noch von dem, was im Wasser unter der Erde ist"


Stimmt, aber dieses Verbot gilt nicht so uneingeschränkt: Da Christus Mensch und Gott ist, darf man sich natürlich ein Bild von ihm machen. 
Bei Bildern von Gott Vater allerdings tue ich mich auch ein bisschen schwer; ich bevorzuge da Symbole wie die zwei Finger aus der Wolke statt eines Bildes von einem alten Mann mit Rauschebart und Tiara.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (2. Juli 2007)

SCUX am 02.07.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 02.07.2007 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich, tun sie das?


----------



## aph (2. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 02.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bedeutet das Wort "Theorie" nicht, dass es schon echte wissenschaftliche Beweise dafür gibt?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Gerade auf der Ebene dieser Elementarteilchen war es meines Wissens noch nie so, dass die Beweise am Anfang standen, sondern vielmehr mit viel Fantasie versucht wurde, einfachere Erklärungsmuster für beobachtete komplexe Phänomene zu entwickeln. So entstand die Wellentheorie, so entstand die längst verworfene Theorie vom alles umspannenden Äther, so entstand Relativitäts-, Quanten- und eben auch Stringtheorie.

Bis heute kann man gerade bei letzteren aber meines Wissens nicht sagen, dass sie wissenschaftlich gesicherte Erkenntnisse sind.


----------



## Trickmaster (2. Juli 2007)

Nene..Die Relativitätstheoire kann man beweisen. Der Beweis dafür ist die Kernspaltung, bei der Unmengen Energie entsteht, gemäß der Formel: E=mc²

Doch zu behaupten, dass unser Universum aus vielen Ringdimensionen besteht lässt sich überhaupt nicht beweisen.
Das das Universum eine Verschmelzung der 3. und 4.Dimension ist (also Raumzeit) kann erklärt werden. Schließlich vergeht ja Zeit nur, wenn sich etwas bewegt und Bewegung entsteht nur durch Energie (so habe ich es zumindest gelernt).

Diese String-"Theoretiker" sind also eher String-Gläubige. Die sollen die Finger von meiner geliebten Wissenschaft lassen, sonst müssen wir bald die 6-Tage Schöpfungsgeschichte tolerieren, weil die ja auch noch nicht bewiesen ist, aber wahr sein könnte. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind können wir gleich UFO als Fakt ansehen und Einhörner gibt es auch. Habe ich was vergessen? Achja: Matrix. Wir sind alle an PCs angeschlossen und das Universum basiert auf Information mit dem Code 1 und 0.

Kann das dennn keiner nachvollziehen?
  

Wir werden nie irgendetwas 100%ig wissen, außer dass wir etwas nie 100%ig wissen werden.

Oder anders:

Wir wissen nur 100%ig, dass wir etwas nie 100%ig wissen werden.


Aber bei einer Sache sind wir uns einig. Es gibt Evolution, ob mit Gott oder ohne Gott. Und wenn nicht, dann ist es PURER ZUFALL, dass alle Lebewesen seit 6000 Jahren (so alt ist ja die Erde   ) mutieren....


----------



## TBrain (2. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 02.07.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 02.07.2007 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würde es ja noch etwas lockerer sehen   

Solange das Bild nur als Bild, nicht als (Gott-)Ersatz, dient, finde ich das im Sinne des Gebotes nicht falsch.


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 02.07.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 02.07.2007 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also so wirklich bibelfest bin ich nicht, kenne nur "niemand darf sich zwischen den menschen und gott stellen" und wenn ein pfarrer sich verpflichtet fühlt ein "sprachrohr" von gott zu sein bzw seinen willen "uns" näher zu bringen, und er in seiner kirche uns anbietet mit gott zu sprechen (beten) also dann...ja dann stellt er sich zwischen den menschen und gott....was für mich schlicht weg nur ein weiterer versuch der kirche ist den glauben ein gesicht zu geben um so die glaubwürdigkeit aufrecht zu halten...(ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, muss jerder selbst wissen)


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

oder anders, wenn gott, also unser glaube an das gute und an uns selbst in uns ruht, wieso gibt es dann kirches? wieso zahlt man (freiwillig) kirchensteuer obwohl die kirchen doch angeblich über ganze reichtümer verfügen`? wieso nehmen sie alten rentnern das geld weg nur das sie in der kirche beten dürfen (den glauben der vermittelt wird, gib dein geld und dir gehts besser, ist der hammer!)
selbst die kirchlichen kindergärten bekommen keinen cent mehr von den kirchen, sondern dürfen diesen noch kohle rüber schieben weil "kirchlich" immer gut ankommt bei den eltern (ich kann da nur von den kindergärten in unserem bezirk sprechen!!!!)

das andere wäre, was wenn niemand mehr an die kirche glaubt, wenn wir wieder nichts haben was unsere "wilden" gedanken versucht unter kontrolle zu bringen.
also die menschen sind von natur aus ziemlich    deshalb brauchen wir sowas wie kirche als eine art *puff*er zwischen gut und böse,der uns halt gibt und wo wir unser geld los werden


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2007)

SCUX am 02.07.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> oder anders, wenn gott, also unser glaube an das gute und an uns selbst in uns ruht, wieso gibt es dann kirches? wieso zahlt man (freiwillig) kirchensteuer obwohl die kirchen doch angeblich über ganze reichtümer verfügen`?



Über welche Reichtümer verfügt "die Kirche"? Wer ist überhaupt "dieKirche"?
Was bringt es z.B. dem Bistum Münster wenn "die Kirche" in Rom viel Geld hat? 




> wieso nehmen sie alten rentnern das geld weg nur das sie in der kirche beten dürfen (den glauben der vermittelt wird, gib dein geld und dir gehts besser, ist der hammer!)



ahja, wovon redest du jetzt? Steht bei euch jemand in der Kirche der Eintritt verlangt? wo genau ist das? welche Kirche? katholisch? 




> selbst die kirchlichen kindergärten bekommen keinen cent mehr von den kirchen, sondern dürfen diesen noch kohle rüber schieben weil "kirchlich" immer gut ankommt bei den eltern (ich kann da nur von den kindergärten in unserem bezirk sprechen!!!!)



Gibts dazu ne Quelle? Mir ist zwar bekannt das sich längst nicht jeder katholische Kindergarten aus Kirchenmitteln finanziert, aber das es (städtische?) Kindergärten gibt, die der Kirche Geld zahlen um sich den Anstrich einer kirchlichen Einrichtung zu geben?

 [/quote]


----------



## aph (2. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 02.07.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene..Die Relativitätstheoire kann man beweisen. Der Beweis dafür ist die Kernspaltung, bei der Unmengen Energie entsteht, gemäß der Formel: E=mc²


Nein, zahlreiche von Einsteins theoretischen Überlegungen konnten erst sehr viel später bewiesen werden, zB als man Atomuhren die geostationäre Umlaufbahn lang schicken konnte.



> Das das Universum eine Verschmelzung der 3. und 4.Dimension ist (also Raumzeit) kann erklärt werden. Schließlich vergeht ja Zeit nur, wenn sich etwas bewegt und Bewegung entsteht nur durch Energie (so habe ich es zumindest gelernt).


Findest du? Ich sehe die Interpretation der Zeit als Dimension als völligen Schwachsinn an, weil sie ganz andere Eigenschaften aufweist als die konventionellen Länge-Dimensionen. Siehste mal, wie unterschiedlich man Theorien bewerten kann.



> Diese String-"Theoretiker" sind also eher String-Gläubige. Die sollen die Finger von meiner geliebten Wissenschaft lassen, sonst müssen wir bald die 6-Tage Schöpfungsgeschichte tolerieren, weil die ja auch noch nicht bewiesen ist, aber wahr sein könnte.



Da gibt's noch genug Unterschiede, keine Sorge. Das eine sind reine mathematisch-physikalische Modelle, das andere geht von "Magie" aus.


----------



## Trickmaster (2. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube das die 4. Dimension an sich nicht die Zeit ist, sondern erst nur in Verbindung mit der 3. Dimension beides zur Raumzeit wird. Ich nenne es die dimensionale Evolution. Wenn 2 oder mehrere Dimensionen verschmelzen (warum auch immer) entsteht ein Universum.
So. Jetzt habe ich auch eine Hypothese.     


Und warum zum Teufel rechnen die Physiker mit der Mathematik? Was ist, wenn die Mathematik sowelche Größen nicht erklären kann?
Das ist doch genauso, wie mit dieser Quantenphysik, bei der man auch nicht einfach die normalen pysikalschen Formeln erklären darf.  :-o


----------



## seishin-ri (2. Juli 2007)

Es ist doch so: Wissenschaft bedeutet nichts weiter, als Vermutungen und Beweise aufgrund von Beobachtungen. Dadurch entstehen Gesetze und Beweise, die die 1. Grundlage bilden. Auf diesen wird aufgebaut und dadurch ein komplexes Netzwerk aus TATSACHEN geschaffen, die allein aus der Logik durch das Erkennen der Naturgesetze entstanden.

Religion, als Beispiel grad das Christentum setzt aber ein Weltbild vorraus, an das man unbewiesen glauben soll, nur weil es in einem Fantasy-Roman steht.

Für mich hat die Kirchen-Ideolgie etwa zu Sekten-Ideologien nur soviel Unterschied, dass sie Story nicht so komplett abstrus ist, denn es sind ja doch geänderte Überlieferungen, und das Sekten nicht so als Pseudo-Staatsorgan rumpfuschen.

Es ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer, sich selber Antworten zu suchen. Wie oft habe ich Wissenswertes gelesen und gedacht, mensch, das ist doch so klar aus der Logik und vor allem nachweisbar, wie kann man blind an was anderes glauben. Ja, natürlich gibt es bestimmte Leute, die traumatische Erlebnisse hatten oder ähnliches und daraufhin an sowas wie einer höheren Macht glauben.

Genauso hör ich immer wieder als Argument für einen Glauben, dass Leute es leichter haben, wenn sie in schweren Zeiten sind, krank sind oder jemanden verlieren, sie verarbeiten es beser, wenn sie es auf jemanden schieben können.
Also das ist ein ganz normaler Placebo-Effekt, nichts weiter. Ich könnte sowas nie.

Wie schon erwähnt, sollen die Leute machen wie sie wollen, nur sie sollen wirklich die anderen in Ruhe lassen, ich wurde schon so oft komisch angeschaut, weil ich gesagt habe, ich wär' Atheist. Das ist eine Heuchelei, wenn solche Leute sich in einer "tolerranten Religion" identifizieren.

Dasselbe gilt für solche, die an ein Schicksal glauben, nur weil bestimmte Ereignisse zu einem Effekt führten, und das öfters (als Beispiel). Selbst sowas kann man als Zufall bezeichnen, aber nein, es ist ja alles vorherbestimmt.
Find ich amüsant, demnach ist man niemals eigenen Willens, und ich kann in Ruhe die Füße auf die Couch legen und die Welt mal machen lassen.

Solange solche Weltbilder bestehen, stellen wir uns immer selber ein Bein, denn wie man sieht, gibt es trotz allem Vorurteile und Intolleranz, und gerade heutzutage findet man diese menschlichen Fehlgedanken öfter in religiösen Fanatikern, als in Nichtgläubigen.

Das Mittelalter hat gezeigt, wie verheerend sowas sein kann. In der kompletten Zeit, in der die Kirche die Macht hatte, hätten wir uns schon weiterentwickeln können, aber die hat gefür gesorgt, dass ihre Werte durchgesetzt wurden, egal wer das Gegenteil beweisen konnte. 
Macht...immer dasselbe.

Wo hab ich das noch gehört? : "Nicht die Medizin hat den Menschen geheilt, sondern Gott, denn die Medizin wurde von Gott erschaffen."

Wenn ich sowas *in der heutigen Zeit* lese, fange ich jedesmal vor Verzweiflung an zu lachen, weil ich da für die Zukunft schwarz sehe.

Ich glaube ich kram mal meine Herr der Ringe Bücher raus, bau' mir eine große Hobbit-Statue und melde mich als Religion an. Jemand dabei? Nur 1234 € Eintrittsgebühr.

Und damit richte ich die Aufmerksamkeit auf meine Signatur. ^^


----------



## seishin-ri (2. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 02.07.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum zum Teufel rechnen die Physiker mit der Mathematik? Was ist, wenn die Mathematik sowelche Größen nicht erklären kann?
> Das ist doch genauso, wie mit dieser Quantenphysik, bei der man auch nicht einfach die normalen pysikalschen Formeln erklären darf.  :-o


Die Quantenphysik ist dauch das einzige, wo man wissenschaftlich von Zufall spricht, da dort andere physikalische Gesetze herrschen.

man braucht aber nur eine Gemeinsamkeit, Abhängikeit oder ein Verhältnis finden, oder schlicht den Grund für die Verhaltensweisen um es erklären zu können. Andersrum funktioniert unsere Definitionsgrundlage ja auch. Neutrinos wurden durch die Theorie auch gezwungen zu existieren, und wurden anschließend tatsächlich nachgewiesen. 

Eine Ursache hat eine Wirkung aufgrund von Ereignissen, die auf Grundgesetzen basieren, und demnach wird es uns auch gelingen alles in eine Definition zu packen, denn die Sprachen dafür schreiben wir, sie heißen Mathematik, Physik und Chemie.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 06.04.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier scheinen wir uns dann ja auch mehr oder weniger einig zu sein.




> > > Man könnte jetzt fröhlich spekulieren, was für Missverständnisse denn genau diverse Menschen dazu brachten, Jesus für auferstanden zu halten; halte ich aber für sinnlos, denn freilich gibt es ebenso plausible Gegentheorien, sodass wir uns endlos streiten könnten, wer denn nun die plausiblere Theorie formuliert habe. DASS Missverständnisse eine plausible Erklärung sind, muss hier reichen. Welcher Art diese dann sind, ist sekundär.
> >
> >
> > Nönö, da nehm ich dich beim Wort. Du hattest doch wenige Seiten vorher noch darauf gepocht, dass es sehr wohl darauf ankommt WAS ein Zeuge sagt.
> ...


Äußerst kluger Schachzug … *g* (klingt hier Poppers Falsifizierbarkeit mit, oder ist die von der neueren Philosophie auch schon überholt?)

Gut, ich werds mal versuchen (baue aber auf aphs und crackajacks „Hilfe“ *g*).
Mögliche Gegentheorien zur Auferstehung Jesu:
a)	wurde eigentlich schon von crackajack vorgestellt: Sämtliche christliche Märtyrer, die Christus mit eigenen Augen gesehen haben, sind einer Sinnestäuschung erlegen. Diese könnte durch Einnahme gewisser Substanzen, „Massenhypnose“ oder schlicht durch optische Täuschung entstanden sein.
b)	Die angeblichen Zeugen der Auferstehung erhofften sich durch Verbreitung der von ihnen erfundenen Geschichten derartige Vorteile, sodass auch ein äußerst schmerzhafter Tod in Kauf genommen werden konnte (Verschwörungstheoretiker können hier ruhig noch einfügen, dass besagte Zeugen schon die Vision der ach so bösen katholischen Kirche hatten *gg* - wobei wenn sie eine Vision haben ... *g*).
c)	Die angeblichen Zeugen der Auferstehung wurden von irgendeiner (unbekannten) Macht derart unter Druck gesetzt, dass sie trotz der Androhung der Todesstrafe bei ihren Aussagen blieben. Insofern hätten sie sich dann nicht aus freien Zügen zu ihrem „Glauben“ bekannt, sondern hätten gezwungenermaßen die erfundene Geschichte vertreten.

Zur Kritik an den Gegentheorien (die könntest jetzt aber auch du übernehmen *g*):
Alle drei Gegentheorien gehen davon aus, dass SÄMTLICHE Zeugen von gewissen (z. T. unbekannten) Faktoren dazu gebracht wurden, eine (selbst erdachte) Lügengeschichte standhaft bis zum Ende zu vertreten, auch wenn dies gleichbedeutend mit dem eigenen Tod war. Dies bedeutet also, dass eine GRÖßERE Anzahl an Menschen DIESELBE Geschichte aufgrund irgendwelcher Einflüsse, die NICHT in den geschichtlichen Quellen auftauchen, vertraten und dabei den eigenen Tod, der z. T. sehr SCHMERZHAFT oder sogar mit FOLTER verbunden war, in Kauf nahmen.
Bei sämtlichen Theorien geht man von Ursachen aus, die nur nachträglich eingefügt wurden, und so die Theorie erst stützen (-> siehe: kommen nicht in historischen Quellen auf). Bei a) wird zudem davon ausgegangen, dass die Einnahme bestimmter Substanzen bei allen betroffenen Personen dieselben Reaktionen bewirkten bzw. alle derselben Täuschung erlagen. Allein schon diese Annahmen sind doch wohl recht unwahrscheinlich (ich werde mich in dem Bereich noch ein bisschen umsehen, falls jmd. Auf dieser Theorie besteht).
Bei b) stellt sich vor allem das Problem, dass kaum ein Vorteil für mehrere Personen gleichzeitig denkbar ist, der so groß sein könnte, dass der eigene Tod (inkl. Folter) akzeptiert wird.
c) driftet dann schon ganz ins Spekulative ab.

Vielleicht fällt mir noch weitere „Gegentheorien“ ein …



> Nebenbei hast du die Sache schon mit aph diskutiert; warum willst du dieselbe Diskussion zweimal führen? Ansonsten schließe ich mich aus Faulheit einfach aph an.
> 
> Wir können die Sache aber anders angehen: Angenommen, Jesus ist von den Toten auferstanden, wie kann dann daraus auf Gottes Existenz geschlossen werden?


[/quote]
Da besteht in der Tat keine direkte Kausalität (umso mehr hat mich denn auch die sofortige und entschiedene – um es vorsichtig zu formulieren *gg* - Ablehnung überrrascht *g*). Es ist aber glaube ich doch auch leicht ersichtlich, dass – unter der Voraussetzung der Wirklichkeit von Jesu’ Auferstehung – eher ein Atheist/Agnostiker in Beweisnot in Bezug auf die Existenz Gottes gerät als umgekehrt. *g*

Zu aphs Vorschlägen komme ich morgen.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch so: Wissenschaft bedeutet nichts weiter, als Vermutungen und Beweise aufgrund von Beobachtungen. Dadurch entstehen Gesetze und Beweise, die die 1. Grundlage bilden. Auf diesen wird aufgebaut und dadurch ein komplexes Netzwerk aus TATSACHEN geschaffen, die allein aus der Logik durch das Erkennen der Naturgesetze entstanden.
> 
> Religion, als Beispiel grad das Christentum setzt aber ein Weltbild vorraus, an das man unbewiesen glauben soll, nur weil es in einem Fantasy-Roman steht.
> 
> ...



Und dann will mir meinereiner weismachen, dass die hundert bis zweihundert Jahre alte Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit und der Empirismus schon längst überwunden sind   

P.S.: Das Mittelalter als Dark Age anzusehen ist spätestens in der Postmoderne unwissenschaftlich geworden *gg*


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Ursache hat eine Wirkung aufgrund von Ereignissen, die auf Grundgesetzen basieren, und demnach wird es uns auch gelingen alles in eine Definition zu packen, denn die Sprachen dafür schreiben wir, sie heißen Mathematik, Physik und Chemie.


Read the thread and think a little bit about Kant!


----------



## seishin-ri (2. Juli 2007)

Wie denn, was denn. Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit?
Ich seh das nicht als Glaube an, das Wort widerspricht sich selbst in der Hinsicht.

Vielmehr ist das einfach eine auf Erfahrung und Logik basierende Erkenntnis. Was ist daran falsch? Wir forschen, vermuten, beweisen, finden Neues, berichtigen, beweisen. Alles aufgrund von vorhergegangenen Festlegungen. Und dann mag sein, wird etwas entdeckt, was komplett aus dem Schema fällt und alles revolutioniert, aber dann is es wieder Wissenschaft. Gell?

Was früher Wunder waren, sind heute normale erklärbare Vorgänge. Somit ist auch alles definierbar, es muss. 
Wenn eine höhere Macht eine Form oder nur einen Zustand hat, ja allein wenn es irgendwie Einfluss hat, unterliegt es wiederum Gesetzen, die erklärt werden müssen. Wer hat diese festgelegt? usw...


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 02.07.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 02.07.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]
1) also wenn die grossen kirchen kohle haben und die kleinen arm sind spricht das für eine sehr schlechte organisation der kirchen! sollte man dies unterstützen? sollte der kleine mann die kleinen kirchen retten während die großen kirchen ihr gold zählen? (erinnert mich irgendwie an die politik)

2) der eintritt nennt sich kollekte (schreibt man das so?egal), glaubst du es wird gern gesehn wenn der korb weitergereicht wird ohne das man etwas reinschmeisst? zusätzlich steht beim rausgehn noch mal ne spendenschachtel, und der pfarrer nebendran zum händeschütteln das sich ja niemand vorbei schleicht    zumindest bei uns im ort. (ev)

3) meine quelle ist nur ne muddi die im kindergarten arbeitet und keine "verlässliche" quelle darstellt


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2007)

SCUX am 02.07.2007 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) also wenn die grossen kirchen kohle haben und die kleinen arm sind spricht das für eine sehr schlechte organisation der kirchen! sollte man dies unterstützen? sollte der kleine mann die kleinen kirchen retten während die großen kirchen ihr gold zählen? (erinnert mich irgendwie an die politik)



jedes Bistum in Deutschalnd muss wirtschaftlich arbeiten, ist wohl in jeder Institution, die morgen noch bestehen will, so. Hat ein Bistum viele Gläubige haben sie in der regel mehr Geld, aber auch höhere Ausgaben. Gewisse Reichtümer der kirchen bestehen natürlich auch nicht aus geld, sondern z.B. aus Kunst. Und du willst doch wohl nicht dafür plädieren z.B. die sixtinische Kapelle zu verkaufen



> 2) der eintritt nennt sich kollekte (schreibt man das so?egal), glaubst du es wird gern gesehn wenn der korb weitergereicht wird ohne das man etwas reinschmeisst? zusätzlich steht beim rausgehn noch mal ne spendenschachtel, und der pfarrer nebendran zum händeschütteln das sich ja niemand vorbei schleicht    zumindest bei uns im ort. (ev)



Sollte bei euch im ort der gesellschaftliche Druck so hoch sein, dass es nicht möglich ist ohne einen Beitrag zu Kollekte in die Kirche zu gehen ist das sehr bedauerlich, aber nicht die Schuld der Kirche. Die Kollekte ist eine freiwillige Spendensammlung und es wird 100% niemand aus der Kirche geworfen, der da kein Geld für erübrigen kann. Ich gebe auch nur in seltenen Fällen etwas (Student!) und werde keineswegs schief angeschaut.



> 3) meine quelle ist nur ne muddi die im kindergarten arbeitet und keine "verlässliche" quelle darstellt



Das werde ich dann erstmal unter "Flurfunk und Gerüchteküche" abheften


----------



## seishin-ri (2. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 02.07.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und du willst doch wohl nicht dafür plädieren z.B. die sixtinische Kapelle zu verkaufen



Wieso nicht? Wie wärs mit "etwas Sinnvolles damit anstellen?"


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.07.2007 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, warum werden wohl Bauwerke wie die sixtinische Kapelle, das Brandenburger Tor oder die Freiheitsstatue nicht verkauft...

Es muss ja für dich nichts besonderes sein, aber man sollte schon akzeptieren das es für die Allgemeinheit besondere bauwerke mit bedeutung sind.


----------



## seishin-ri (2. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon, nur die "Reichtümer" der Kirche, wie dieses Bauwerk, sind für mich keine Rechtfertigungen, es nicht  verkaufen zu wollen. Die scheffeln mit ihren Phrasen und ihrer Heuchelei soviel Kohle und bejammern die Armut der Welt. Auch wenn die Kirche viele Projekte hat, ihre Reichtümer sind Ihnen immernoch das "Heiligste", und die Projekte das notwendige Übel.


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die scheffeln mit ihren Phrasen und ihrer Heuchelei soviel Kohle und bejammern die Armut der Welt.



Es mögen für dich Phrasen und Heuchelei sein, aber das bedeutet nicht, das es für jeden so ist. Und die Kirche bejammert auch nicht die Armut der Welt, sondern sie prangert sie an, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Ob die Armut der Welt jetzt dadurch bekämft würde, dass die kirche alles was sie hat verkauft und den Armen gibt? Ich bezweifle es.
Armut hat immer strukturelle Gründe und muss auch an den Strukturen bekämpft werden. darum bemüht sich die Kirche, ob immer in ausreichendem maße ist sicherlich diskussionswürdig.




> Auch wenn die Kirche viele Projekte hat, ihre Reichtümer sind Ihnen immernoch das "Heiligste", und die Projekte, das notwendige Übel.



Deine Meinung, die ich bei recht intensiver Beschäftigung mit dem Thema nicht teilen kann. 
Aber ich hege auch irgendwie den verdacht, dass dein "kirchenbashing" nicht viel mit sachlicher Kritik zu tun haben will.


----------



## SCUX (2. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*zupp* planänderung


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2007)

SCUX am 02.07.2007 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre halt zu klären ob die "kleinen" kirchen den leuten gehören um sich darin auzuhalten um ihren glauben zu leben,
> oder ob die kirchen von den großen kirchen den menschen als instutition zur glaubensbekenntnis zu verfügung gestellt werden.
> demnach würde sich entscheiden wer es bezahlen muss
> da die "ober"kirchen aber immer das sagen haben wollen sollten sie auch selbst dafür sorgen das die kirchen kein geld von armen menschen nehmen!



gerade zu später Stunde wäre es nett wenn du etwas mehr Struktur in deine Posts bringen könntest.
Was genau willst du sagen und worauf bezieht es sich?
Gehts hier noch um die "armen rentner" , denen durch die Zwangsabgabe in den Klingelbeutel das Hungertuch gereicht wird?

Nochmal: Es wird niemand gezwungen in der Kirche Geld zu spenden, falls sich leute jedoch gezwungen fühlen ist das ein problem, welches aber nicht am Prinzip des Klingelbeutels liegt.


----------



## SCUX (3. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 02.07.2007 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   die planänderung würde bereit eingeleutet bei dem gedanke das ja grad von den "kleinen" verbänden die spenden oftmals für örtliche kleine hilfsprojekte zu gute kommen und so auch selbst die armen leutche nen guten beitrag leisten (wollen!)
deshalb nahm ich es zurück....wegen der fehlenden struktur natürlich auch!


----------



## TBrain (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie denn, was denn. Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit?
> Ich seh das nicht als Glaube an, das Wort widerspricht sich selbst in der Hinsicht.



Diese Ansicht kann damit zusammenhängen, dass du nicht wirklich weist wie Wissenschaft funktioniert. Vieles basiert in der Wissenschaft auf Glauben, und sonst gar nichts.



			
				seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.07.2007 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Und du hast sicher auch schon einen potentiellen Käufer im Auge?  :-o 

wie wärs mit McDonalds oder vielleicht Wallmart?    

Dein "Vorschlag" ist leider absolut sinnfrei. Nur weil du dir anmaßt entscheiden zu können was sinnvoll ist und was nicht, gilt das nicht absolut. 

Ansonsten strotzen deine Posts nur so vor der üblichen Arroganz und Intoleranz. Braucht man nicht weiter zu beachten.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 03.07.2007 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du scheinst aber auch nicht viel Ahnung zu haben, denn diese Theorien sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern haben Grundlagen. Sonst wären schon viele willkürliche Wunschentdeckungen gemacht worden. Natürlich hat Wissenschaft absolut nichts mit Glauben zu tun. Zwischen Glauben und Theorie bzw. Annahmen besteht noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2007 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, so ein Käse. 
Tja, es gehört schon was dazu, um das als nur bildlich gesprochen zu erkennen. Is mir schon klar, dass das ein wenig weit gegriffen klingt, wenn man das gleich wörtlich versteht. Aber war mir klar, dass das jemand bringt.

Desweiteren find' ich es eher unverschämt das alles als intollerant und arrogant zu bezeichnen. Wenn ihr meint, die Kirche ist wirklich ein frommes Schaf, dann frag ich mich, wer hier eher naiv ist. Wie gesagt, es gibt viele Hilfsprojekte für arme Länder, aber die haben Scientology auch. Eigenartig, mögen die vielleicht einen Grund haben, hm? Ich denke nicht an solch' eine Selbstlosigkeit. Es ist genau wie eine Regierung. Bei Katastrophen wird (meist zu spät) zwar mit Hilfe reagiert, aber die Beweggründe scheinen doch wohl eher aus Pflicht als aus reiner Sorge.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es mögen für dich Phrasen und Heuchelei sein, aber das bedeutet nicht, das es für jeden so ist. Und die Kirche bejammert auch nicht die Armut der Welt, sondern sie prangert sie an, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.


Oh genial, die Kirche ist ja da komplett ohne andere Beweggründe unterwegs, natürlich! Es scheint doch noch Rettung zu geben, wie konnte ich das übersehen!



			
				Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Armut der Welt jetzt dadurch bekämft würde, dass die kirche alles was sie hat verkauft und den Armen gibt? Ich bezweifle es.
> Armut hat immer strukturelle Gründe und muss auch an den Strukturen bekämpft werden. darum bemüht sich die Kirche, ob immer in ausreichendem maße ist sicherlich diskussionswürdig.


Ich meine das eher aus der Überlegung heraus, dass grad der Papst und viele Kirchen nur so vor Prunk strotzen, gleichzeitig aber immernoch Elend und Armut herrscht. Der Papst lässt sich an jedem der unzähligen christlichen Tage feiern, wofür? Dass er Verhütung verbietet, um alte eingestaubte konservative Werte zu erhalten? Hat ja viel gebracht. Neuerdings will die Kirche modern wirken, indem sie diese Grundlagen ändert und anpasst. Aber mit Sicherheit nicht, weil sie es endlich kapiert haben, sondern weil Ihnen ihre Geldquellen davonlaufen. Wo ist denn die Selbstlosigkeit? Warum feiern? Man könnte viel mehr tun, wenn man wirklich wollte. Ihr glaubt echt, es dreht sich da nicht um Macht und Geld? Oweiowei...



			
				Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Meinung, die ich bei recht intensiver Beschäftigung mit dem Thema nicht teilen kann.
> Aber ich hege auch irgendwie den verdacht, dass dein "kirchenbashing" nicht viel mit sachlicher Kritik zu tun haben will.


Das mag so rüberkommen, ja, geb ich zu. Aber wenn ich komplimentär dazu lese, die Kirche würde sich selbstlos für das Elend der Welt einsetzen, dann ist mir das recht, denn das ist naiv.


----------



## Boesor (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.07.2007 23:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, solange du nichts neues mehr bringen kannst oder willst sollten wir das an dieser Stelle vielleicht beenden, speziell der Vergleich mit Scientology weiter unten disqualifiziert dich doch leider als ernsthaften Diskussionspartner.
Bleibt nur zu sagen, ich hoffe Doc ist stolz auf meine Besonnenheit


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich meine das eher aus der Überlegung heraus, dass grad der Papst und viele Kirchen nur so vor Prunk strotzen, gleichzeitig aber immernoch Elend und Armut herrscht. Der Papst lässt sich an jedem der unzähligen christlichen Tage feiern, wofür? Dass er Verhütung verbietet, um alte eingestaubte konservative Werte zu erhalten? Hat ja viel gebracht. Neuerdings will die Kirche modern wirken, indem sie diese Grundlagen ändert und anpasst. Aber mit Sicherheit nicht, weil sie es endlich kapiert haben, sondern weil Ihnen ihre Geldquellen davonlaufen. Wo ist denn die Selbstlosigkeit? Warum feiern? Man könnte viel mehr tun, wenn man wirklich wollte. Ihr glaubt echt, es dreht sich da nicht um Macht und Geld? Oweiowei...


"Oweiowei" kann ich nur sagen, wenn ich diesen Sermon an Polemik und platten Vorurteilen und offensichtlich falschem Halbwissen sind. Einen Zusammenhang zwischen Verhütung und Prunk herzustellen z.B. bedarf schon besonderer Kreativität- die ich Dir ohne Weiteres zugestehe. Sachlicher wird es dadurch jedoch nicht.
Wenn Du also wirklich an einer fruchtbaren Debatte Interesse hast, dann verlass das Stammtisch-, ach was, das Sub-Stammtisch-Niveau. Dann gehen Boesor und ich sicher auch auf eventuelle Vorwürfe ein.


----------



## aph (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 02.07.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das die 4. Dimension an sich nicht die Zeit ist, sondern erst nur in Verbindung mit der 3. Dimension beides zur Raumzeit wird. Ich nenne es die dimensionale Evolution. Wenn 2 oder mehrere Dimensionen verschmelzen (warum auch immer) entsteht ein Universum.
> So. Jetzt habe ich auch eine Hypothese.



Ok, ein Beispiel für eine wirklich unsinnige Theorie hast du jetzt geliefert. 
Da ist die String-Theorie ja schon naheliegend im Vergleich.

Nur zur Info: Zur wichtigsten Eigenschaft von Dimensionen gehört, dass sie NICHT verschmelzen können, sondern quasi orthogonal zueinander sind. Da verschmilzt nichts, da existiert nur was nebenher. Die Zeit war auch nicht erst woanders und hat dann in den Längendimensionen Freunde gefunden oder so.

Nein nein, Einsteins 4. Dimension, die in seiner Theorie die Graviationskraft überflüssig machte, ist ebenfalls eine Längendimension wie die anderen 3 auch. Mittlerweile geht man von noch weit mehr Dimensionen aus. Das ist aber für einen menschlichen Geist nicht richtig vorstellbar, nicht mal räumlich (logisch: ein Raum hat nur 3).

Vergiss die Zeit, die gehört in Schund-Scifi-Literatur.


----------



## SCUX (3. Juli 2007)

letzendlich ist die kirche heutzutage ein schauobjekt, und der glaube so verzehrt das vom eigentlichen nichts mehr übrigbleibt.
ich finde die krche gut als instutition für hochzeiten, trauerfälle und feierlichkeiten....
dieses ich bin von mo-sa nen vollarsch und sonntags fromer christ ist zum    ist für mich nichts anderes als die ganzen moslems die zum ramadan in puff rennen weil sie zuhause nich ran dürfen    und dann aber einen auf heilig machen...

jeder sollte einen glauben haben! in sich! und für sich!


----------



## aph (3. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 03.07.2007 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, solange du nichts neues mehr bringen kannst oder willst sollten wir das an dieser Stelle vielleicht beenden, speziell der Vergleich mit Scientology weiter unten disqualifiziert dich doch leider als ernsthaften Diskussionspartner.
> Bleibt nur zu sagen, ich hoffe Doc ist stolz auf meine Besonnenheit



In einem Punkt hatte er Recht: Deine Glorifizierung der Rolle der Kirche ist nicht besser als seine pauschale Verteufelung.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Oh ja, ihr habt völlig Recht, ich werde das jetzt hier beenden. Ich sehe keinen weiteren Sinn gegen einen so festgefahrenen Optimismus gegenüber der Kirche anzukommen.

Ihr seid überzeugt, die Kirche handelt rechtschaffend, ohne Zweit-Gedanken und hat es schon immer getan. Womöglich gab es das Mittelalter nie, das wurde von verrückten Wissenschaftlern erfunden, um ihre Überzeugungen durchzubringen.

Gegen so eine schräge Einstellung komme ich natürlich nicht an, deswegen gebe ich doch lieber nach.

Interessant ist nämlich, dass ihr, wie Politiker, sofort Angriffsflächen findet, in die ihr ansetzt, aber bisher nicht ein Gegenargument zustande brachtet. Ihr widersetzt Euch sogar bekannten Tatsachen mit einer Naivität, dass ich nur kopfschütteln kann. Was soll's, jedem seine Auffassung, vielleicht ändert sich das irgendwann, dann bin *auch ich wieder* bereit mit Euch darüber zu diskutieren (zum Thema Stammtisch-Niveau).

P.S.: Wieso ist es so schwer, mal etwas um die Ecke zu denken? Gerade wegen dem Vergleich von Prunk und Verhütung. 
Solange es mit Geld zu tun hat, ist alles anpassungsfähig. Gleichzeitig weiß man um die Not in anderen Ländern, da es aber als unglaublich unheilig gilt, zu verhüten, wird trotz der erkannten Lage darauf beharrt, die konservativen Regeln einzuhalten. Aber ihr macht das schon...

Achja, haha, der Vergleich mit Kirche und Scientology hinkt? Erkundigt Euch mal genauer...
Oh man, einfach unglaublich.  

Na dann, möge Gott mit Euch sein.   
(Sollte ich nochmal meine Signatur erwähnen?    )


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

aph am 03.07.2007 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss die Zeit, die gehört in Schund-Scifi-Literatur.


Da hätte ich mal eine Frage zu. Ich habe mich damit schon oft beschäftigt, aber ein Flaschenhals blieb mir immer: 
Zeit ist doch im Grunde nichts weiter als Zustandsänderung, Zefall von Zellen zum Beispiel. Wir haben den Begriff ja quasi selbst erfunden, indem wir Isotope gefunden haben, die ziemlich genau einen Takt vorgeben, und diese Segmente sind unsere Zeiteinteilungen. Nun gab es ja mehr oder minder konfuse Zeitreisen-Theorien. Aber wie soll so etwas möglich sein? Das würde bedeuten, man könnte einen längst vergangenen Zustand widerherstellen. Dass man durch Annäherung an die Lichtgeschwindigkeit den Vorgang verlangsamen kann, leuchtet mir ein, aber darüber hinauszukommen? Klingt für mich ziemlich weit hergeholt.
Deweiteren hieße es, man müsse schneller als das Licht sein. Damit dürfte man aber auch nur alles verzögert sehen, die physikalische Beschaffenheit von Objekten bleibt doch aber bestehen, wie kann man in diesem Zusammenhang von Zeitreise sprechen, wenn sich alles nur verschiebt??


----------



## TBrain (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst aber auch nicht viel Ahnung zu haben, denn diese Theorien sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern haben Grundlagen. Sonst wären schon viele willkürliche Wunschentdeckungen gemacht worden. *Natürlich hat Wissenschaft absolut nichts mit Glauben zu tun.* Zwischen Glauben und Theorie bzw. Annahmen besteht noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



Glaubst du das tatsächlich? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das an deiner Unwissenheit oder an unzureichenden Betrachtungshorizont liegt. Viele Wissenschaftszweige kommen ohne Glauben nicht aus. Denke nur mal an viele Teile der Geisteswissenschaften.

Ich weis nicht, wie gut du dich auskennst, aber lass dir gesagt sein, dass es dort nicht ohne Glauben geht. Versuche mal bei einer wissenschaftlichen Theorie bis zum Anfang vorzudringen, bis zu den Grundpfeilern. Dann verstehst du's vielleicht.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir den Anfang dieses Threads zu lesen. Da wurde das eigentlich schon einmal durchgekaut.



> Desweiteren find' ich es eher unverschämt das alles als intollerant und arrogant zu bezeichnen.



Wie soll ich es sonst bezeichnen? Du sagst ja, dass die Kirche sinnlos ist, und stellst Forderungen... das ist arrogant. 

Du sagst: "und gerade heutzutage findet man diese menschlichen Fehlgedanken öfter in religiösen Fanatikern, als in Nichtgläubigen." ... das ist intolerant.



			
				seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigenartig, mögen die vielleicht einen Grund haben, hm? Ich denke nicht an solch' eine Selbstlosigkeit. Es ist genau wie eine Regierung. Bei Katastrophen wird (meist zu spät) zwar mit Hilfe reagiert, aber die Beweggründe scheinen doch wohl eher aus Pflicht als aus reiner Sorge.



Da fragt man sich doch, wie man zu einer solchen Ansicht kommen kann. Meist sind die, die selbst nie "selbstlos" handeln würden, die, die es auch anderen nicht zutrauen können. Liegt es vielleicht darin begründet?

------------------------------
Dass es an der Kirche viele Kritikpunkte gibt steht außer Frage, aber du urteilst viel zu pauschal.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 02:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotzdem wird nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern augrund von vorher bekannten Tatsachen oder Vermutungen spekuliert, und damit sind es immernoch keine Wunschergebnisse. Dein Ansatz ist ein völlig falscher. Im Glauben der Religion kriegt man keine Tatsachen geliefert, man glaubt es, aus einer selbsterkannten Überzeugung oder eben nicht, es gibt aber keine Grundlage, die dafür einen Sinn bringt.



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht, wie gut du dich auskennst, aber lass dir gesagt sein, dass es dort nicht ohne Glauben geht. Versuche mal bei einer wissenschaftlichen Theorie bis zum Anfang vorzudringen, bis zu den Grundpfeilern. Dann verstehst du's vielleicht.


Siehe oben, Glauben ist nicht gleich Theorie, die Grundlage ist der Unterschied.



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten empfehle ich dir den Anfang dieses Threads zu lesen. Da wurde das eigentlich schon einmal durchgekaut.


Der Thread hatte bereits 148 Seiten, ich habe nur meine Standpunkte reingeschrieben. Du kannst es ja überlesen, wenn es schon durchgekaut wurde.



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Desweiteren find' ich es eher unverschämt das alles als intollerant und arrogant zu bezeichnen.
> 
> 
> Wie soll ich es sonst bezeichnen? Du sagst ja, dass die Kirche sinnlos ist, und stellst Forderungen... das ist arrogant.
> Du sagst: "und gerade heutzutage findet man diese menschlichen Fehlgedanken öfter in religiösen Fanatikern, als in Nichtgläubigen." ... das ist intolerant.


Ja? Mach mal die Augen auf und schau' in die moderne Welt. Viel schneller sind religiöse Fanatiker dieser Auffassung als andere. Oder vielleicht hast Du Recht, Bombenanschläge könnten vielleicht auch nur ein nie verstandener Bestandteil des Glaubens dieser Leute sein und ist für sie überlebenswichtig.
Und ich stelle keine Forderungen, sondern verbreite nur meine Meinung. Wenn das arrogant sein soll, schlage nochmal das Wort Diskusion nach.



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 02:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du jemanden liebst, ist das selbstlos? Mit Sicherheit nicht, da es Dir genauso gut tut. Alles was auf der Welt getan wird, ist ohne Selbstlosigkeit. Denn das hieße, keinen guten Gedanken an der Sache zu verschwenden. Und wir reden hier von einer mächtigen Institution. Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, sowas gibt es dort? Und das heutzutage? Ich find echt kein anderes Wort als naiv...vielleicht unwissend, aber damit wurde ich schon oft genug betitelt. 



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es an der Kirche viele Kritikpunkte gibt steht außer Frage, aber du urteilst viel zu pauschal.


Same to you, dude.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, ihr habt völlig Recht, ich werde das jetzt hier beenden. Ich sehe keinen weiteren Sinn gegen einen so festgefahrenen Optimismus gegenüber der Kirche anzukommen.


Oh ja, Du hast völlig recht, ich sehe keinen weiteren Sinn gegen eine so festgefahren Polemik -und mehr sind Deine "Argumente" nicht- anzukommen. 
Bring sachlich Kritik an, dann wird sachlich geantwortet werden.



> Ihr seid überzeugt, die Kirche handelt rechtschaffend, ohne Zweit-Gedanken und hat es schon immer getan. Womöglich gab es das Mittelalter nie, das wurde von verrückten Wissenschaftlern erfunden, um ihre Überzeugungen durchzubringen.


Was hat das Mittelalter denn damit zu tun? 



> Gegen so eine schräge Einstellung komme ich natürlich nicht an, deswegen gebe ich doch lieber nach.


Das gleiche dachte ich mir auch ...



> Interessant ist nämlich, dass ihr, wie Politiker, sofort Angriffsflächen findet, in die ihr ansetzt, aber bisher nicht ein Gegenargument zustande brachtet. Ihr widersetzt Euch sogar bekannten Tatsachen mit einer Naivität, dass ich nur kopfschütteln kann. Was soll's, jedem seine Auffassung, vielleicht ändert sich das irgendwann, dann bin *auch ich wieder* bereit mit Euch darüber zu diskutieren (zum Thema Stammtisch-Niveau).


Gegenargumente erfordern erstmal überhaupt _Argumente_- welche Du nicht gebracht hast, sondern Du hast Dich auf -euphemistisch betrachtet-Stammtischparolen beschränkt, kombiniert mit einem Hass auf alles Religiöse sowie religiöse Menschen allgemein. 



> P.S.: Wieso ist es so schwer, mal etwas um die Ecke zu denken? Gerade wegen dem Vergleich von Prunk und Verhütung.
> Solange es mit Geld zu tun hat, ist alles anpassungsfähig. Gleichzeitig weiß man um die Not in anderen Ländern, da es aber als unglaublich unheilig gilt, zu verhüten, wird trotz der erkannten Lage darauf beharrt, die konservativen Regeln einzuhalten. Aber ihr macht das schon...


Du glaubst ernsthaft, die Kirche verdiene daran Geld, in dem sie Leuten die Verhütung verbietet (was sie im Übrigen nicht tut- informier Dich mal genauer, bevor Du pauschalisierst)? Und Anpassungsfähigkeit geht Deiner Meinung nach nur mit entsprechendem Kapital einher? Interessante Behauptung. Schlüssle mir nach dieser Theorie doch bitte mal die Reformen der Konzilien der letzten, sagen wir 500 Jahre, auf, mit besonderem Augenmerk auf das monetäre, ja? Danke. 



> Achja, haha, der Vergleich mit Kirche und Scientology hinkt?


Nein, er hinkt nicht nur, er hat beide Beine gebrochen. 



> Erkundigt Euch mal genauer...Oh man, einfach unglaublich.


Ja ja, wer im Glashaus sitzt, gell? 



> Na dann, möge Gott mit Euch sein.


Danke dito.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



*lach* Es bringt nichts, so viele Textstellen werden einfach vom Inhalt ignoriert oder falsch verstanden.
Lass es gut sein.   

Ich denke, Du bist genauso jemand, der niemals von seiner Überzeugung wegkommt, wie ich. Aber deine Anmerkungen bringen auch nichts ans Licht, sondern sind eher ein Verteidigungsversuch. ich hätte es lassen sollen, seit jeher hatte ich selten eine würdige Diskusion mit Christen zu dem Thema. Es endete immer damit, dass die Argumente ausgingen (das betraf meistens die konfuse Entstehungsgeschichte der Welt und die Zusammenhänge).

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man an eine höhere Macht glauben kann, und sich hier als rational denkender Mensch gibt, aber das ist ja sicher für Dich irgendwie irgendwo  logisch.

Und zum Mittelalter: Das galt dem Kommentar, es sei unwissenschaftlich, das Mittelalter als Hindernis der Wissenschaft zu sehen, also dem Fortschritt. Das war eines der fragwürdigsten Kommentare, die mir gezeigt haben, wie sinnlos weiteres Bemühen ist.


----------



## TBrain (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wird nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern augrund von vorher bekannten Tatsachen oder Vermutungen spekuliert, und damit sind es immernoch keine Wunschergebnisse. Dein Ansatz ist ein völlig falscher. Im Glauben der Religion kriegt man keine Tatsachen geliefert, man glaubt es, aus einer selbsterkannten Überzeugung oder eben nicht, es gibt aber keine Grundlage, die dafür einen Sinn bringt.



Du hast ziemlich fest gefahrene Ansichten von Glauben und "Wissenschaft". Aber bedenke, dass deine Ansichten nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen müssen. 

Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu, es vollständig zu verstehen, aber ziehe dann bitte keine voreiligen Schlüsse.



> Der Thread hatte bereits 148 Seiten, ich habe nur meine Standpunkte reingeschrieben. Du kannst es ja überlesen, wenn es schon durchgekaut wurde.



Ich lasse das nur ungern unkommentiert so stehen. Es könnte ja jemand auf die Idee kommen, es auch noch zu glauben 



> Ja? Mach mal die Augen auf und schau' in die moderne Welt. Viel schneller sind religiöse Fanatiker dieser Auffassung als andere. Oder vielleicht hast Du Recht, Bombenanschläge könnten vielleicht auch nur ein nie verstandener Bestandteil des Glaubens dieser Leute sein und ist für sie überlebenswichtig.



bestechende "Logik"   



> Und ich stelle keine Forderungen, sondern verbreite nur meine Meinung. Wenn das arrogant sein soll, schlage nochmal das Wort Diskusion nach.



Diskussion besteht aus Argumenten. Diese suche ich leider bei dir vergeblich. Du hast deine Meinung, und verteidigst sie, aber argumentierst nicht.



> Wenn Du jemanden liebst, ist das selbstlos? Mit Sicherheit nicht, da es Dir genauso gut tut. Alles was auf der Welt getan wird, ist ohne Selbstlosigkeit. Denn das hieße, keinen guten Gedanken an der Sache zu verschwenden. Und wir reden hier von einer mächtigen Institution. Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, sowas gibt es dort? Und das heutzutage?



Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Annahme.



> TBrain am 03.07.2007 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit schießt du in Leere. Ich habe über die Sache nicht geurteilt, du schon


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich denke, Du bist genauso jemand, der niemals von seiner Überzeugung wegkommt, wie ich. Aber deine Anmerkungen bringen auch nichts ans Licht, sondern sind eher ein Verteidigungsversuch. ich hätte es lassen sollen, seit jeher hatte ich selten eine würdige Diskusion mit Christen zu dem Thema. Es endete immer damit, dass die Argumente ausgingen (das betraf meistens die konfuse Entstehungsgeschichte der Welt und die Zusammenhänge).
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man an eine höhere Macht glauben kann, und sich hier als rational denkender Mensch gibt, aber das ist ja sicher für Dich irgendwie irgendwo logisch.


Danke, dass ist wieder ein Beweis, dass mit fanatisierten, hasserfüllten Atheisten auf ihrem Kreuzzug (sic!) gegen alles Religiöse nicht zu diskutieren ist, da sie in ihren Denkschemata so gefangen sind, dass sie nicht mal auch nur die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass ihre Ansichten falsch sein könnten- dieses engstirnige Denken aber jedem gläubigen Menschen unreflektiert und ungeniert vorwerfen.



> Und zum Mittelalter: Das galt dem Kommentar, es sei unwissenschaftlich, das Mittelalter als Hindernis der Wissenschaft zu sehen, also dem Fortschritt. Das war eines der fragwürdigsten Kommentare, die mir gezeigt haben, wie sinnlos weiteres Bemühen ist.


Würdest Du dich auch nur ein wenig mit Geschichte, und zwar explizit _nicht_ der Kirchengeschichte, sondern der "Profangeschichtsschreibung" (auch wenn die Trennung keinesfalls immer einfach ist) auskennen, wüsstest Du, dass das Mittelalter keinesfalls ein Aussetzter in der Entwicklung der Menschheitsgeschichte war. Das trifft auf weite Teile des 20. Jahrhunderts viel eher zu. 

Aber was verschwende ich meine Zeit. Ich beende das einfach mal mit Wilhelm Busch: "Also schließt er messerscharf,/ dass nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf."


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, dass ist wieder ein Beweis, dass mit fanatisierten, hasserfüllten Atheisten auf ihrem Kreuzzug (sic!) gegen alles Religiöse nicht zu diskutieren ist, da sie in ihren Denkschemata so gefangen sind, dass sie nicht mal auch nur die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass ihre Ansichten falsch sein könnten- dieses engstirnige Denken aber jedem gläubigen Menschen unreflektiert und ungeniert vorwerfen.


Herrlich: fanatisiert & hasserfüllt *lach*. Vortrefflich vorbeiinterpretiert, wie so oft. 
Ich glaube du hast dich damit auch ganz gut selber beschrieben, du kommst doch genauso nicht von deiner Meinung weg. Nicht einen Millimeter, und hast die Frechheit mich zu verurteilen. So kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber man kann nicht die katholische Kriche im Mittelalter und die ganzen verrückten Sekten mit der wahren (evangelischen) Kirche gleichstellen. Erst seit über 200 Jahren besitzen Menschen Bibeln und dürfen die Texte interpretieren. Es gab nur 2 Zeitabschnitte, wo das Christentum wirklich echtes Christentum war: 100-400 n. Chr. und von Martin Luther-2007 (jetzt). Alles dazwischen war falsches Christentum!

Das sieht man doch schon allein daran, dass sich vieles nicht an das Gebot der Nächstenliebe hielt und die katholische Kirche und evangeliKALEN Kirchen sich auch nicht daran halten. Man kann nicht Rechts und Christ sein. Das ist unmöglich! Und man kann auch kein Traditionalist sein, denn Jesus und Co. waren zu ihrer Zeit sowas wie die Rapper von heute und die Krichenmusik war damals so, als würde man Motherf***er in Kirchenliedern benutzen. Also alles andere als altmodisch.
Eher verdammt modern! Und so sollte die Kirche von heute auch sein, solange es im Rahmen der 2 wichtigsten Gebote ist. Glaube an Jesus und Nächstenliebe.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber man kann nicht die katholische Kriche im Mittelalter und die ganzen verrückten Sekten mit der wahren (evangelischen) Kirche gleichstellen. Erst seit über 200 Jahren besitzen Menschen Bibeln und dürfen die Texte interpretieren. Es gab nur 2 Zeitabschnitte, wo das Christentum wirklich echtes Christentum war: 100-400 n. Chr. und von Martin Luther-2007 (jetzt). Alles dazwischen war falsches Christentum!
> 
> Das sieht man doch schon allein daran, dass sich vieles nicht an das Gebot der Nächstenliebe hielt und die katholische Kirche und evangeliKALEN Kirchen sich auch nicht daran halten. Man kann nicht Rechts und Christ sein. Das ist unmöglich! Und man kann auch kein Traditionalist sein, denn Jesus und Co. waren zu ihrer Zeit sowas wie die Rapper von heute und die Krichenmusik war damals so, als würde man Motherf***er in Kirchenliedern benutzen. Also alles andere als altmodisch.
> Eher verdammt modern! Und so sollte die Kirche von heute auch sein, solange es im Rahmen der 2 wichtigsten Gebote ist. Glaube an Jesus und Nächstenliebe.



na endlich mal etwas, was mir zusagt. 
Pardon, ich hätte Christentums schon von Kirche distanzieren sollen, das ist richtig. Die Grundeinstellung von Christen an sich ist ja wirklich nichts, was mich stört. Also ich kann es nicht nachvollzieren, toleriere aber die Einstellungen, jeder fidnet seinen Weg. Was die Kirche aber angeht im Zusammenhang mit deinen beschriebenen problemen, darin sehe ich das Problem. Nur heutzutage gibt es viele "Christen", die einen verurteilen, weil man anders ist. Vielleicht habe ich Pech gehabt, aber ich habe mehr als genug Beispiele. Im Grunde braucht man sowas auch wie einen Glauben auch garnicht. Nächstenliebe sollte selbstverständlich sein. eine Freiheiten nutzen solang man keine anderen Freiheiten einschränkt. Dafür brauch' ich keine Leitung oder ein Buch.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber man kann nicht die katholische Kriche im Mittelalter und die ganzen verrückten Sekten mit der wahren (evangelischen) Kirche gleichstellen. Erst seit über 200 Jahren besitzen Menschen Bibeln und dürfen die Texte interpretieren. Es gab nur 2 Zeitabschnitte, wo das Christentum wirklich echtes Christentum war: 100-400 n. Chr. und von Martin Luther-2007 (jetzt). Alles dazwischen war falsches Christentum!
> 
> Das sieht man doch schon allein daran, dass sich vieles nicht an das Gebot der Nächstenliebe hielt und die katholische Kirche und evangeliKALEN Kirchen sich auch nicht daran halten. Man kann nicht Rechts und Christ sein. Das ist unmöglich! Und man kann auch kein Traditionalist sein, denn Jesus und Co. waren zu ihrer Zeit sowas wie die Rapper von heute und die Krichenmusik war damals so, als würde man Motherf***er in Kirchenliedern benutzen. Also alles andere als altmodisch.
> Eher verdammt modern! Und so sollte die Kirche von heute auch sein, solange es im Rahmen der 2 wichtigsten Gebote ist. Glaube an Jesus und Nächstenliebe.


Oh bitte, sag mir, dass Du das nicht ernstmeinst!  Die "wahre evangelische Kirche"? Wer soll das denn bitte sein? Die Lutheraner (Alt oder Neu) die Calvinisten, die Baptisten, Neuapostoliker, Pfingstkirchen, Reformierte, Unitarier, ...?
Wenn ich mich als Katholik hinstelle und von der wahren katholischen Kirche Christi spreche, kriege ich die Hölle heißgemacht, aber wenn mein Mitbruder von den hippen Protestanten sowas sagt, bekommt er Beifall geklatscht ...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe nur geanwortet, wie Du diese "Debatte" eröffnet hast. Wie man in den Wald ruft ...


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur geanwortet, wie Du diese "Debatte" eröffnet hast. Wie man in den Wald ruft ...



Ja natürlich. *rofl*
Also das nenne ich jetzt mal arrogant. Ganz schön anmaßend... Ich hör' jetzt auf damit, sonst verlier' ich endgültig den *Glauben* an Vernunft.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du wirfst mir Arroganz vor? Lies Deine Post hier noch mal und sag mir dann, wer arrogant auftritt. 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem das aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Ich meine *die moderne/liberale evangelische Kirche*. Der Nachfolger der misslungenen katholischen Kirche. Wie ein Phönix aus der Asche. Und die Asche wird bald verschwinden (die katholische Kirche), denn sie kann sich nicht napassen und hält sich nicht an das Gebot der Nächstenliebe sondern viel lieber an Dogmen, die noch nicht mal in der Bibel stehen. Dieses "Dogmenhaus" wird einkrachen, denn die kath. Kirche ließ es zu, dass ein Schmetterling mit seinen Flügel schlug 8die evangelische Kirche) und bald zu einem Wirbelsturm wird, denn sie trifft den Nerv der Zeit.

Leider verstehen die meisten unter Christentum diese strengen vor allem katholischen Kirchen. Macht Platz für die neue Generation, die versucht alles richtig zu machen. Die katholische Kirche hat ihre Chance gehabt und versagt.   

http://lichter.blogger.de

P.S. Liberale Kirchen ins NICHT politisch liberal. Eher sehr links
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christliche_Linke


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine *die moderne/liberale evangelische Kirche*. Der Nachfolger der misslungenen katholischen Kirche. Wie ein Phönix aus der Asche. Und die Asche wird bald verschwinden (die katholische Kirche), denn sie kann sich nicht napassen und hält sich nicht an das Gebot der Nächstenliebe sondern viel lieber an Dogmen, die noch nicht mal in der Bibel stehen. Dieses "Dogmenhaus" wird einkrachen, denn die kath. Kirche ließ es zu, dass ein Schmetterling mit seinen Flügel schlug 8die evangelische Kirche) und bald zu einem Wirbelsturm wird, denn sie trifft den Nerv der Zeit.
> 
> Leider verstehen die meisten unter Christentum diese strengen vor allem katholischen Kirchen. Macht Platz für die neue Generation, die versucht alles richtig zu machen. Die katholische Kirche hat ihre Chance gehabt und versagt.
> 
> ...


Na klar, ich wollte schon immer mal in einer hippen Checkerkirche sein, die von einem verosffenen, verängstigten kleinen Mönchlein gegründet wurde, einem vermutlichen Mörder auf der Flucht, einem Nonnenschänder, der das Glück hatte, von Kaiser und Papst nicht allzu ernst genommen zu werden, oder man hätte ihn ratz-fatz verbrannt! Yeah, da geht echt der Punk ab, Alter!  
So, haben wir alle mal gelacht? Schön, dann weiter im Text: 





			
				Einem ehemaligen evangelischen Christ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Evangelen halten es halt mit Pippi Langstrumpf: "Ich mache mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt". Was in der heiligen Schrift steht, ist vollkommen egal, weil sie es eh besser wissen als dieser gewisse - wie hieß er doch gleich? - "Jesus". Schließlich wurde die Bibel ja vor 2000 Jahren von ein paar Dummköpfen für Dummköpfe geschrieben, die bei weitem nicht diese Weitsicht, Klugheit und Toleranz von uns heute hatten. Damals waren die Leute nun mal so dumm, daß sie praktizierte Homosexualität noch für eine Sünde hielten, zum Glück wissen wir es heute besser als dieser intolerante "Jesus" und erzählen es selbstverständlich auch unseren Kindern...
> 
> Hauptsache orangene Tücher schwenken, gegen die G8 und die Globalisierung zu demonstrieren und über mangelnden Umweltschutz heulen. Warum sollte man sich auch Gedanken über Abtreibung, Embryonenforschung und Homoehe machen? Das ist doch alles
> okay und Freiheitsrecht. Zur Not schreiben wir halt die Bibel um, damit sie endlich "in gerechter Sprache" erscheint (und so ist, wie wir es gerne hätten). Das hatten sie ja schon damals in Nazideutschland mit der "Deutschen Volksbibel" gemacht.
> ...


----------



## aph (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hätte ich mal eine Frage zu. Ich habe mich damit schon oft beschäftigt, aber ein Flaschenhals blieb mir immer:
> Zeit ist doch im Grunde nichts weiter als Zustandsänderung, Zefall von Zellen zum Beispiel. Wir haben den Begriff ja quasi selbst erfunden, indem wir Isotope gefunden haben, die ziemlich genau einen Takt vorgeben, und diese Segmente sind unsere Zeiteinteilungen. Nun gab es ja mehr oder minder konfuse Zeitreisen-Theorien. Aber wie soll so etwas möglich sein? Das würde bedeuten, man könnte einen längst vergangenen Zustand widerherstellen. Dass man durch Annäherung an die Lichtgeschwindigkeit den Vorgang verlangsamen kann, leuchtet mir ein, aber darüber hinauszukommen? Klingt für mich ziemlich weit hergeholt.
> Deweiteren hieße es, man müsse schneller als das Licht sein. Damit dürfte man aber auch nur alles verzögert sehen, die physikalische Beschaffenheit von Objekten bleibt doch aber bestehen, wie kann man in diesem Zusammenhang von Zeitreise sprechen, wenn sich alles nur verschiebt??



Du hast völlig Recht, und daher ist mir bisher auch noch keine schlüssige Theorie bekannt, die Zeit-Zurück-Reisen ermöglichte. Dieses "Schneller-Fliegen-Als-Licht" ist auch nur eine mathematische Konstruktion. Das meint nicht viel mehr, als dass man die Vergangenheit "sehen" könnte, würde man das Licht überholen können. Aber man befände sich deshalb nicht in der Vergangenheit.

Die einzige mir bekannte theoretische Möglichkeit, die Zeit extrem zu verlangsamen und sogar zum Stillstand zu bringen (aber nicht umzukehren!), wäre die Singularität bzw. der Ereignishorizont, der sie umgibt. Das ist übrigens auch so ein Begriff, der gerne in der Sci-Fi missbraucht wird, weil er so spektakulär klingt. Zum Beispiel im gleichnamigen Film "Event Horizon".


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Oh! Oh! "Hört" euch DOc_Holiday an, den guten lieben Katholen. Der, der die Traditionen bewahrt, damit die die menschheit nicht untergehen möge Aaaaammmmmeeeennn....

 Holt den Weihrauch und lasst uns das Lied "Gelobt sei er" singen, auf dass wir alle vom Papst (UND nicht von Gott) gesegnet seien. Gelobt sei der heilige Vater (der Papst und nicht Gott) auf das unser Kartenhaus (die heilige katholische Kirche) nicht einbricht, wenn herauskommt, dass wir nur Quatsch erzählen.

Lasst uns Exorzismus betreiben um die bösen geister aus den evangelischen Köpfen auszutreiben und danach trinken wir ein Bier und gehen ins Kloster, wo uns keiner Schaden kann und wir keine Kinder zeugen. Zwar stirbt dann die Menschheit aus, aber was solls. Der Herr wirds schon richten...

Ein Glück, dass wir nicht alle katholisch im Kopf sind (So sagens die Norweger) ^^ 
 


*@ aph* Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Irgendwo habe ich mal ne Doku über die Zukunft des Universums gesehen in der man davon ausging, dass das Universum weiterhin expandiert. Es würde irgendwann an einem Punkt, die sog. dunkle Ära gelangen, wo die Energie im Universum, die zuletzt übrig bleibt so weit verstreut sein wird um nicht einmal genug Energie für eine Uhr auf zu bringen. Damit würde es auch keine Zeit geben.

Das hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht. Zeit ist also nicht irgendetwas, was es eben gibt sondern etwas vom menschen erfundenes, genau wie die Mathematik. (Hoffe ich habe das gut erklärt. Demnach würde man in die Zeit reisen, wenn man in der Lage ist alle Atome des Universums an eine bestimmte Position zu stellen, wo sie auch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt waren.?.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Juli 2007)

@ElNonsk



> > Wir können die Sache aber anders angehen: Angenommen, Jesus ist von den Toten auferstanden, wie kann dann daraus auf Gottes Existenz geschlossen werden?
> 
> 
> 
> Da besteht in der Tat keine direkte Kausalität (umso mehr hat mich denn auch die sofortige und entschiedene – um es vorsichtig zu formulieren *gg* - Ablehnung überrrascht *g*). Es ist aber glaube ich doch auch leicht ersichtlich, dass – unter der Voraussetzung der Wirklichkeit von Jesu’ Auferstehung – eher ein Atheist/Agnostiker in Beweisnot in Bezug auf die Existenz Gottes gerät als umgekehrt. *g*



Naaa, Beweispflicht kann erst dann jemandem aufgebürdet werden, wenn er etwas behauptet. Würde man es aber einfach so stehen lassen, dass Jesus auferstanden sei, folgt daraus erst einmal nichts, was für die Diskussion um Gottes Existenz von Belang wäre. Erst, wenn man wieder anfängt, daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen, bürdet man sich Beweispflicht auf.

(Jesus’ Auferstehung wäre für den Christen gewiss ein verdammt starkes Argument, aber mit logischer Kälte betrachtet ändert das nichts Grundsätzliches an der Diskussion um Gottes Existenz.)



> (klingt hier Poppers Falsifizierbarkeit mit, oder ist die von der neueren Philosophie auch schon überholt?)



Neuere Philosophie? Nöö. Bereits zwei Jahre nach der _Logik der Forschung_, in der Popper den Kram ja so stark gemacht hatte, hat ihn Carnap in _Testability and Meaning_ zerhackstückt mit den einfachen Hinweis darauf, dass es unzählige Sätze in den Wissenschaften gibt, die nicht falsifizierbar sind. Diese Sätze sind solche, die Existenzbehauptungen enthalten (Existenzaussagen sind ja nun einmal nicht widerlegbar). Der Klassiker ist dabei natürlich der Satz:

Alles, was existiert, hat eine ihm eigene Ursache.

Das Ding ist weder widerlegbar noch beweisbar. 

Wie gesagt: Vergiss Popper. Der war laut, aber nicht sonderlich innovativ (jedenfalls nicht in der Wissenschaftstheorie).


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Juli 2007)

@Trickmaster



> Zeit ist also nicht irgendetwas, was es eben gibt sondern etwas vom menschen erfundenes, genau wie die Mathematik.



Zeit ist nichts vom Menschen erfundenes. Lediglich das Konzept der Zeit ist vom Menschen geprägt. Zeit würde auch vergehen, wenn es keine Menschen gäbe, daher nicht die Prägung des Begriffes der Zeit mit der Erfindung der Zeit verwechseln.

Dass die Mathematik vom Menschen erfunden ist, ist übrigens auch verdammt umstritten. Es gibt viele Mathematiker, die sagen, dass die Mathematik auch ohne den Menschen existiere und der Mensch sie lediglich entdecke. Bezüglich dieser Diskussion bin ich allerdings nicht sonderlich informiert.


----------



## Boesor (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine *die moderne/liberale evangelische Kirche*. Der Nachfolger der misslungenen katholischen Kirche. Wie ein Phönix aus der Asche. Und die Asche wird bald verschwinden (die katholische Kirche), denn sie kann sich nicht napassen und hält sich nicht an das Gebot der Nächstenliebe sondern viel lieber an Dogmen, die noch nicht mal in der Bibel stehen. Dieses "Dogmenhaus" wird einkrachen, denn die kath. Kirche ließ es zu, dass ein Schmetterling mit seinen Flügel schlug 8die evangelische Kirche) und bald zu einem Wirbelsturm wird, denn sie trifft den Nerv der Zeit.
> 
> Leider verstehen die meisten unter Christentum diese strengen vor allem katholischen Kirchen. Macht Platz für die neue Generation, die versucht alles richtig zu machen. Die katholische Kirche hat ihre Chance gehabt und versagt.
> 
> ...




Was geht denn jetzt? Hört sich aber erhlich gesagt leicht fanatisch an.
Jetzt mal die Karten auf den Tisch, welche Dogmen meinst du?
Wieso wird die kath. Kirche verschwinden? Ist es nicht so, dass die ev. Kirche noch mehr Kirchenaustritte zu verkraften hat?
Muss sich eine kirche anpassen? Immer schön das Fänchen im Winde drehen?


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Ach tu doch nicht so, als ob sich das Christentum noch nie anpassen musste. Doch anpassen ist das falsche Wort. Eher verändert es sich mit den menschen von Generation zu Generation.
Die katholische Kirche schrumpft beispielsweise extrem starke in Brasilien und die Pfingstlerkirchen wachsen. Zwar sind mir beide nicht ganz geheuer, aber lieber Individualglauben, als Glauben was die Kirche vorschreibt und der "unfehlbare" Papst sagt.

@Meinereiner

Das mit der Mathematik bringt mich ins Grübeln. Es könnte wirklich Beweise für die Mathematik geben.

Wäre die Chaos-Theorie ein beweis dafür oder vielleicht die Form von beinahe identischen Blütenblättern? Oder allein schon die Tatsache, dass die Erde ein geoid ist und nicht ein häßlicher Klumpen?

Jemand muss mein missglückten Lesertest auf n-zone.de löschen. Bitte (ich danke da an aph)


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [unterhaltsame Polemik]


Prima, lasst uns alle in die Spaßfreiheit der Protestanten zurückkehren, in die Zersplitterung, zu den "Bischöfen" und "Bischöfinen", die sich ohne weiteres scheiden lassen können, zu einer "Kirche", die uns -aus Kirchensteuergeldern finanziert- solche Perlen der Bibelausgaben wie die "Bibel in gerechter Sprache" gebracht hat, mit der sich die EKD derart blamiert hat, dass sogar die katholische Exegese dagegen wie Gold aussieht; lasst uns den Verursacher des Dreißigjährigen Krieges ehren, der Europa in nie gekanntes Elend stürzte, weil ein kleiner dummer Mönch nicht in der Lage war, mit seinem Gewissen fertig zu werden; lasst uns diesen Mann feiern, der uns die "Deutsche Kirche" gebracht, die mir erhobenem Haupt (und rechtem Arm) treu dem Führer gefolgt ist; lasst uns diesen wahren Gläubigen folgen, die uns Männer wie George W. Bush beschert hat, ohne den die Welt heute nicht so friedfertig wäre; ja, lasst uns die Reformation preisen, die die Einheit des Antlitzes Christi in der Welt endgültig zerstörte! Lasst sie uns preisen, Brüder und Schwestern, denn bald ist es vorbei mit der fröhlichen Ketzerei: Denn wie wir wissen, hält sich eine gute Häresie 500 Jahre, entsprechend können wir rechnen ...
  

Platt genug? Ich hätte noch mehr, Trickmaster ...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach tu doch nicht so, als ob sich das Christentum noch nie anpassen musste. Doch anpassen ist das falsche Wort. Eher verändert es sich mit den menschen von Generation zu Generation.
> Die katholische Kirche schrumpft beispielsweise extrem starke in Brasilien und die Pfingstlerkirchen wachsen. Zwar sind mir beide nicht ganz geheuer, aber lieber Individualglauben, als Glauben was die Kirche vorschreibt und der "unfehlbare" Papst sagt.


Genau, wir basteln uns alle unseren individuellen Christus! Wir stimmen ab, welchen Heiland wir brauchen: Den sozialen, langhaarigen Revoluzzer? Oder doch lieber den Gottessohn, der über den Wolken schwebt? Mit 2/3- Mehrheit kriegen wir ihn auch noch mit Maria Magdalena verheiratet ... Beliebigkeit, wir kommen! Hurra!


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Doc, ab sofort nehme ich nicht nur kopschüttelnd hin, dass du öfters mal neben dem Kontext Buchstaben zusammensetzt, ab sofort nehm' ich garnichts mehr ernst. Ich glaube Arroganz war schon sehr treffend und viel mehr als Zynismus hast Du bisher auch nicht gebracht, somit war ich schonmal produktiver als Du. 

Es ist total lächerlich, meinen Text nur unter Polemik zu stellen, nur weil Dir wirklich alles gegen den Hut geht. Ich bin keiner, der unbedingt auf Hetzerei aus ist. Ich zeige meine Ansichten, und erfinde nichts. Du greifst irgendwas aus der Luft und kannst es absolut nicht verstehen, wenn mal jemand was von Wissenschaft faselt. Sei mir nicht böse, aber das ist mir gegenüber mal wieder typisch Christ (und wenn jetzt wieder einer den Satz kopiert, dem sei gesagt, dass ich in der Diskusion als erster in eine Schublade gesteckt wurde    ). 

genauso der total Blödsinn über Glaube der Wissenschaft. Haben Euch die Religionslehrer das beigebracht? Theorie ist kein Synonym von Glaube. Glaube ist das, was keinen unmittelbaren sinnvollen Zusammenhang hat. Während die Theorien der Wissenschaft auf Daten beruhen, die entweder bewiesen oder auch angenommen sind. Langsam verstehe ich das gläubige Volk immer weniger, aber das erklärt vieles.


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Hah! Das wars dann auch schon. Na und? Das waren Ausrutscher und es gab auch einen vernünftigen Teil der evangelischen Kirche, die gegen Hitler waren. Und wer hat den Weltkrieg beendet?? Die Evangelen.
Was ist mit Martin Luther King? Oder Nelson Mandela? Und den vielen anderen, die für etwas gutes gekämpft haben. Und was hat die katholische Kirche gemacht? Nichts..

Aber ich gestehe diese Fehler ein. Ja, dafür sind wir verantwortlich

Linus, Anaklet, Clemens I., Evaristus Alexander I., Sixtus I,. Telesphorus Hyginus Pius I., Anicetus Soterus Eleutherus Viktor I., Zephyrinus Kalixt I.,  HippolytUrban I., Pontianus Anterus, Fabianus  Novatian, Cornelius Lucius I., Stephan I,. 	Sixtus II. Dionysius, Felix I. Eutychianus, Cajus, Marcellinus, Sedisvakanz	Marcellus I., Eusebius, Miltiades,Silvester I.,Marcus, Julius I., Liberius, Felix II.,	Damasus I. Ursinus, Siricius, Anastasius I.Innozenz I.,	Zosimus, Bonifatius I., Eulalius Coelestin I.,	Sixtus III., Leo der Große,Hilarius , Simplicius, Felix II. (III.) ,	Gelasius I. ,Anastasius II., Symmachus	(G) Laurentius	Hormisdas ,	Johannes I.,	Felix III. (IV.),	(G) Dioskur	Bonifatius II.	Johannes II., Agapitus I. ,	Silverius,	Vigilius	Pelagius I.	Johannes III.,	Benedikt I.,	Pelagius II.,	Gregor der Große , Sabinianus	Bonifatius III.	Bonifatius IV. ,	Adeodatus I. ,Bonifatius V., Honorius I.	Severinus Johannes IV.,	Theodor I., Martin I. ,Eugen I. , Vitalian,	Adeodatus II.	Donus	Agatho ,	Leo II. (Hl.)	Benedikt II. ,Johannes V.	Konon	Sergius I. , (G) Theodor II.,	(G) Paschalis I.,	Johannes VI.,	Johannes VII.,	Sisinnius Constantinus I.,	Gregor II. , Gregor III. , Zacharias ,	(Stephan II.)	Stephan II. (III.)	Paul I.,	(G) Konstantin II.,	(G) Philipp	Stephan III.,(IV.),Hadrian I.	,Leo III., Stephan IV. (V.), Paschalis I., Eugen II.	Valentin	Gregor IV.	Sergius II.	(G) Johannes VIII.	Leo IV. , Benedikt III.	(G) Anastasius III.	Nikolaus I. , Hadrian II., Johannes VIII. ,Marinus I., Hadrian III. Stephan V. (VI.), Formosus	Bonifatius VI.,	Stephan VI. (VII.), Romanus	Theodor II.,	Johannes IX., (G) Sergius III.,	Benedikt IV., Leo V.	(G), Christophorus	Sergius III.	,Anastasius III.,	Lando	Johannes X.,	Leo VI.	Stephan VII. (VIII.),	Johannes XI.	,Leo VII., Stephan VIII. (IX.)	, Marinus II.	Agapitus II.,	Johannes XII.,	Leo VIII., Benedikt V.	, Johannes XIII., Benedikt VI.	(G) Bonifatius VII., Benedikt VII., Johannes XIV., Bonifatius VII., Johannes XV.	Gregor V., (G) Johannes XVI., Silvester II., Johannes XVII., Johannes XVIII.,	Sergius IV.,	Benedikt VIII.,	(G) Gregor VI.,	Johannes XIX.,	Benedikt IX.,	Silvester III.,	Benedikt IX., Gregor VI., Clemens II.,	Benedikt IX.,	Damasus II.,	Leo IX. (Hl.)

von *33 bis 1417* Und alle waren geldgierige Idioten! Das ist gerade mal die Hälfte und das sind auch nur die Päpste.

Jetzt zähl mal die bösen Männer der evangelischen Kirche auf. Pah! Die kommen doch ne an dies hier heran. Unter diesen leuten sind bestimmt schon merh menschen gestorben als beim Holocaust und 30 jährigen Krieg zusammen.


----------



## aph (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *@ aph* Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Irgendwo habe ich mal ne Doku über die Zukunft des Universums gesehen in der man davon ausging, dass das Universum weiterhin expandiert. Es würde irgendwann an einem Punkt, die sog. dunkle Ära gelangen, wo die Energie im Universum, die zuletzt übrig bleibt so weit verstreut sein wird um nicht einmal genug Energie für eine Uhr auf zu bringen. Damit würde es auch keine Zeit geben.
> 
> Das hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht. Zeit ist also nicht irgendetwas, was es eben gibt sondern etwas vom menschen erfundenes, genau wie die Mathematik. (Hoffe ich habe das gut erklärt. Demnach würde man in die Zeit reisen, wenn man in der Lage ist alle Atome des Universums an eine bestimmte Position zu stellen, wo sie auch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt waren.?.



Passend zu diesem Thema: Was war vor dem Urknall?

Aber auch alles nur Theorien.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

aph am 03.07.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast völlig Recht, und daher ist mir bisher auch noch keine schlüssige Theorie bekannt, die Zeit-Zurück-Reisen ermöglichte. Dieses "Schneller-Fliegen-Als-Licht" ist auch nur eine mathematische Konstruktion. Das meint nicht viel mehr, als dass man die Vergangenheit "sehen" könnte, würde man das Licht überholen können. Aber man befände sich deshalb nicht in der Vergangenheit.
> 
> Die einzige mir bekannte theoretische Möglichkeit, die Zeit extrem zu verlangsamen und sogar zum Stillstand zu bringen (aber nicht umzukehren!), wäre die Singularität bzw. der Ereignishorizont, der sie umgibt. Das ist übrigens auch so ein Begriff, der gerne in der Sci-Fi missbraucht wird, weil er so spektakulär klingt. Zum Beispiel im gleichnamigen Film "Event Horizon".



Singularität, also wenn ein physikalischer Wert sich an 0 annähert, während ein anderer unendlich wird. Ja, das wäre auch die einzige Möglichkeit.

Aber vielen Dank, dass hat mich schon um eine Erkenntnis weiter gebracht. Ich hab den Begriff 'Zeitreisen' immer als kompletten Zustandswechsel verstanden.

Hochinteressant waren immer die daraus resultierenden Paradoxen. 
Wenn man einen gegenstand durch ein Wurmloch (theoriehalber) in die Vergangenheit schickt, und dieser sich selbst berührt und damit von der Bahn ablenkt, bevor es ins Wurmloch gerät, oder aber ob es erst dadurch hineingerät.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nehme mal kopfschüttelnd zur Kentnis, dass Dir Smilies absolut nichts sagen.  
Mal davon abgesehen, dass es hier nicht um Dich ging: Ich habe auf eine meiner Meinung nach desaströse Ansicht leider zu vieler evangelischer Gruppen (und trauriger Weise auch einiger katholischer), sich ihren Glauben zurechtzubasteln aus dem, was gerade opportun ist, reagiert und versucht, es ironisch bloßzustellen. Mein Fehler.  



> Es ist total lächerlich, meinen Text nur unter Polemik zu stellen, nur weil Dir wirklich alles gegen den Hut geht. Ich bin keiner, der unbedingt auf Hetzerei aus ist. Ich zeige meine Ansichten, und erfinde nichts. Du greifst irgendwas aus der Luft und kannst es absolut nicht verstehen, wenn mal jemand was von Wissenschaft faselt. Sei mir nicht böse, aber das ist mir gegenüber mal wieder typisch Christ.


Dein Text war Polemik! Hasserfüllt, unsachlich, platt. Punkt. Schade, dass Du das nicht einsehen willst, aber nochmal: Nicht nur ich denke so, sondern andere hier auch. Und stell Dich jetzt bitte nicht als Opfer einer christlichen Proaganda gegen Dich armen, aufgeklärten Menschen dar, ja? Das macht das ganze nur noch lächerlicher. 
Trickmasters Text habe ich als ernst gemeint aufgefasst- weswegen ich etwas schärfer darauf reagiert habe. Zumal er, im Gegensatz zu Dir, wohl zu wissen scheint, was in "seiner Kirche" abläuft. 
So, und jetzt bin ich gespannt auf die nächste Verwarnung durch einen Dreistern-Träger.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Merkst Du was? Wir können uns hier tagelang beschimpfen und die Glaubensrichtung des jeweils anderen schlechtreden durch Gleichsetzungen und Pauschalisierungen, durch Anführen von Ausrutschern, Verbrechen und Katastrophen, die im Namen einer oder der anderen Konfession begangen wurden, ohne, dass es auch nur irgend etwas brächte (außer vielleicht einer Verwarnung). Daher schlage ich vor, dass jetzt zu beenden. Nicht, weil mir die Argumente fehlten, sondern weil es schlilcht kontraproduktiv ist. Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich Christen nicht mehr gegenseitig den Schädel einschlagen sollten...


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Totaler Schwachsinn. Wieder total falsch interpretiert. Da war nichts hasserfüllt, aber das ist deine Ansicht. Ich lache darüber.

Und Smilies verstehe ich (und wieder daneben gelegen), es galt schon deiner Art hier zu antworten.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Totaler Schwachsinn. Wieder total falsch interpretiert. Da war nichts hasserfüllt, aber das ist deine Ansicht. Ich lache darüber.


Sicher, meine Ansicht! Ich kann hier _nur_ meine Ansicht schreiben! 



> Und Smilies verstehe ich (und wieder daneben gelegen), es galt schon deiner Art hier zu antworten.


Meiner Art? Oh ja, jetzt habe ich auch noch damit angefangen. Prima, damit wäre alles gesagt.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Das wurde auch Zeit.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wann mal etwas richtig verstanden wird. Lass gut sein, das macht keinen Spaß mehr, du reagierst mit total aus der Luft gegriffenen Interpretationen.


----------



## TBrain (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und jetzt bin ich gespannt auf die nächste Verwarnung durch einen Dreistern-Träger.



Bitte nicht....

kann doch nicht sein, dass man diese "Diskussionen" nur mit Verwarnungen schlichten kann   

Ich bitte dich, seishin-ri, deine Äußerungen etwas weniger pauschalisierend kund zu tun (so dass sich nicht jeder Gläubige gleich angegriffen fühlt), und dich, Doc_Holiday, nicht in einer Weise darauf zu reagieren, dass das Ganze eskaliert.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 03.07.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genehmigt, dann korrigiere ich es auf die Art von Gläubigen, mit denen ich diese Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Nichtsdestotrotz sind das einige.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 03.07.2007 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und ich auf die Art von Atheisten, mit denen ich die Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Das sind ebenfalls leider einige. 
Und ja, ich halte mich mit entsprechenden Entgegnungen zurück.


----------



## crackajack (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich Christen nicht mehr gegenseitig den Schädel einschlagen sollten...


Ich fände es auch "nicht übel", wenn sich Christen mit Anders- oder Nichtgläubigen vertragen würden.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

crackajack am 03.07.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Widerspruch, aber erst mal sollte man ja "im eigenen Haus" Frieden schaffen, oder?


----------



## Boesor (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach tu doch nicht so, als ob sich das Christentum noch nie anpassen musste. Doch anpassen ist das falsche Wort. Eher verändert es sich mit den menschen von Generation zu Generation.
> Die katholische Kirche schrumpft beispielsweise extrem starke in Brasilien und die Pfingstlerkirchen wachsen. Zwar sind mir beide nicht ganz geheuer, aber lieber Individualglauben, als Glauben was die Kirche vorschreibt und der "unfehlbare" Papst sagt.



Und was war jetzt mit den Dogmen?
Wie siehts mit dem unfehlbaren Papst aus. Werd mal konkret, es wirkt ein wenig als hättest du n paar tolle Wörter aufgeschnappt ohne die Bedeutung zu kennen.
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 03.07.2007 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, dann verwirrt mich deine aktuelle Signatur schon etwas oO
Oder ändert die sich dann, wenn sich Christen schlussendlich vertragen?
Öffnen sich dann die Toleranz-Tore? ^^


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chesterton hat damit sicher nicht Toleranz schlechtreden wollen, aber er war der Meinung, dass sie niemals zu _der_ Tugend schlechthin werden dürfe. Toleranz heißt ja im Wortsinn nunmal nix anderes als Dinge zu ertragen.


----------



## seishin-ri (3. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Chesterton hat damit sicher nicht Toleranz schlechtreden wollen, aber er war der Meinung, dass sie niemals zu _der_ Tugend schlechthin werden dürfe. Toleranz heißt ja im Wortsinn nunmal nix anderes als Dinge zu ertragen.



Gut, der Aufbau des Zitates weißt nämlich nichdt direkt darauf. Wenn man Tugend aber hervorhebt, ist es besser verständlich. Oder anders formuliert, ich weiß es nicht. Ist halt schon eine ältere Grammatik.


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Juli 2007)

@Trickmaster



> Das mit der Mathematik bringt mich ins Grübeln. Es könnte wirklich Beweise für die Mathematik geben.
> 
> Wäre die Chaos-Theorie ein beweis dafür oder vielleicht die Form von beinahe identischen Blütenblättern? Oder allein schon die Tatsache, dass die Erde ein geoid ist und nicht ein häßlicher Klumpen?



Mit Physik hat das erst einmal nichts zu tun. Es geht vielmehr um die Frage, inwiefern mathematische Objekte (also Mengen und Klassen....gibt’s noch weitere?) real sind, d.h. ob sie unabhängig vom menschlichen Denken existieren. Die beiden Grundpositionen sind hier der mathematische Realismus sowie der mathematische Nominalismus. Nach ersterem existieren mathematische Objekte auch unabhängig vom menschlichen Denken, nach dem letzteren tun sie es nicht. Soweit ich weiß, wird heutzutage ein mathematischer Realismus vertreten, weil es mit dem Nominalismus wohl Probleme gibt. Ich kenne mich hier aber, wie gesagt, wirklich nicht sonderlich aus.


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Hmm.. Mein Physiklehrer sagte mir aber einmal, dass Mathematik sowas wie ne Untergruppe der Physik wäre. :-o


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.. Mein Physiklehrer sagte mir aber einmal, dass Mathematik sowas wie ne Untergruppe der Physik wäre. :-o




das hat er vielleicht bzgl der chemie gesagt, aber mit ziemlicher sicherheit nicht, was die mathematik angeht.


----------



## Trickmaster (3. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 03.07.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> das hat er vielleicht bzgl der chemie gesagt, aber mit ziemlicher sicherheit nicht, was die mathematik angeht.


Nö, der hat eindeutig "Mathematik" gesagt. Vielleicht war's auch andersum?

Schließlich kann man durch Mathematik Dimensionen erklären und sogar mehrdimensionale Objekte zeichnen, wie den Hyperwürfel. Oder bringe ich jetzt alles durcheinander? Ihr müsst wissen. Mir lag bisjetzt nur Chemie und Biologie im Blut.


Was ist damit:


> Bei Aussagen der Wissenschaft über die Realität ist heute kaum noch umstritten, dass
> 
> * sie die Wirklichkeit in Symbole (mathematische Zeichen und eine Theoriesprache) übersetzt und
> * die wissenschaftlichen Daten aufgrund von Theorien entstehen (theoriebeladen sind) und interpretiert sind.



Quelle: wikipedia.de Suchbegriff: Realität

So habe ich das auch mit der Mathematik gemeint. Das man die Wirklichkeit eben in mathematische Zeichen übersetzt und sie eigentlich nicht existieren würden, wenn ein mensch sie nicht erfunden hätte. :-o

@Boesor Die Dogmen kommen noch. Ich weiß sehr wohl was das ist, nur habe ich die Dogmen gerade nicht parat. Aber gleich.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 03.07.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, da Physik eine Naturwissenschaft ist, Mathematik hingegen ist eine Geisteswissenschaft.
_Edit: Siehe dazu Wiki_


----------



## Doc_Holiday (3. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 03.07.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, man hätte es klarer formulieren können- nur wäre es dann kein Zitat von Chesterton mehr.  Das er es so meinte, wie ich es verstehe, geht auch aus seiner Vita und seinen Werken hervor.


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 03.07.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So habe ich das auch mit der Mathematik gemeint. Das man die Wirklichkeit eben in mathematische Zeichen übersetzt und sie eigentlich nicht existieren würden, wenn ein mensch sie nicht erfunden hätte. :-o



Mathematische Zeichen verdanken ihre Existenz natürlich dem Menschen, aber es sollte ja auch gar nicht um die Zeichen, sondern um das von diesen Zeichen ausgedrückte gehen.



> Schließlich kann man durch Mathematik Dimensionen erklären und sogar mehrdimensionale Objekte zeichnen, wie den Hyperwürfel. Oder bringe ich jetzt alles durcheinander?



Das ist ein Frage der Anwendbarkeit. Dass Mathematik auf die Welt anwendbar ist, sagt erst einmal nichts darüber, ob sie auch unabhängig vom Menschen existiert. Allerdings kann man dies als Ausgangspunkt für die Argumentation nehmen, dass die Mathematik (wenn man sie in eine physikalistische Sprache übersetzt) offenbar bestimmte physikalische Strukturen der Welt beschriebe („eine Birne und noch eine Birne macht zwei Birnen“). Da aber diese Strukturen auch ohne den Menschen existieren würden, so könnte man fortfahren, sei letztlich auch die Mathematik (also das, was die Mathematik herausfindet) vom Menschen unabhängig.

Dieses Argument ist tatsächlich eine recht verzwickte Sache, dünkt mir aber unplausibel. Welche physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten beschreibt die Bruchrechnung? Was beschreiben Funktionen? Was ist mit überabzählbar unendlichen Mengen? Wenn die Mathematik nichts anderes als die Welt in Zahlen ist, was bedeutet es für die Welt, dass die Mathematik unvollständig ist (dass also nicht alle wahren mathematischen Sätze mathematisch bewiesen werden können)? Das sind alles Dinge, die sich nicht in eine physikalische Erkenntnis umformulieren lassen, d.h. hier geht die Mathematik weit darüber hinaus, ein bloße Aushilfsphysik zu sein. Vielleicht könnte man sagen, dass Einiges, was die Mathematik herausfindet, ein Äquivalent in der Welt hat, aber das betrifft gewiss nicht DIE Mathematik im Ganzen.


----------



## aph (4. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnte man sagen, dass Einiges, was die Mathematik herausfindet, ein Äquivalent in der Welt hat, aber das betrifft gewiss nicht DIE Mathematik im Ganzen.



Vielleicht hat ja die Tatsache, dass einige Sätze nicht zugleich wahr ausgesprochen und aber auch bewiesen werden können, ihre Entsprechung in der quantenphysikalischen Unschärferelation. 

Ach, btw: Brüche haben ihre Entsprechung zB in der Akustik.


----------



## Trickmaster (4. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht..weil die Mathematik auch andere Dimensionen erklären kann, kann man Brüche und Co. nur auf Vorgänge außerhalb unseres Universums beziehen. 

Unendliche Mengen stehen für mich z.B. für den Raum in den Dimensionen, der soviel ich weiß unendlich sind.
Vielleicht erklären Brüche und Funktionen physikalische Gesetze völlig anderer Universen. Ich glaube, dass es wirklich zu jeder mathematischen Formel, einen Vorgang in diesem Etwas aus seinen etlichen Dimensionen und Universen gibt.
*Ich bin aber wie gesagt nicht der hellste in Physik.*

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Mathematik nicht, wie Physik, Biologie und Chemie an dieses Universum gebunden ist, sondern Dimensionen erklärt.


----------



## SCUX (4. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 04.07.2007 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht..weil die Mathematik auch andere Dimensionen erklären kann, kann man Brüche und Co. nur auf Vorgänge außerhalb unseres Universums beziehen.
> 
> Unendliche Mengen stehen für mich z.B. für den Raum in den Dimensionen, der soviel ich weiß unendlich sind.
> Vielleicht erklären Brüche und Funktionen physikalische Gesetze völlig anderer Universen. Ich glaube, dass es wirklich zu jeder mathematischen Formel, einen Vorgang in diesem Etwas aus seinen etlichen Dimensionen und Universen gibt.
> ...


öööhm, also ist es nicht eher so das eine reihe schlauer menschen sich "regeln" und "formeln" *ausgedacht *haben um eine "künstliche" eklärung für zusammenhängende dinge zu bekommen?
ich mein alleine schon die namen für zahlen sind doch irgendwann mal "selbst gemacht" worden, oder?
das 2+2 = 4 ist ist doch durch nichts zu erklären außer das jemand der anzahl einen bestimmten namen zugesprochen hat  
also wenn diese schlauen menschen früher andere namen und andere formeln "erfunden" hätten, kämen doch auch andere ergebnisse raus oder? zumindest namentlich...
also mit etwas was ja noch gar nicht sooo alt ist, wie die mathematik, das universum erklären zu wollen, ist schon etwas schwierig oder?

zur entstehungsgeschichte hab ich ja schon mal was geschrieben   
wenn irgendwo, irgendwann zum richtigen zeitpunkt, irgednwas auf etwas trifft, und infolge dessen etwas bestimmtes sich daraus entwickelt (zb leben) dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das irgendwo anders "genau" das gleiche passiert SEHR SEHR unwahrscheinlich, also ist es wohl unwahrscheinlich das es woanders auch sowas wie leben gibt, aber ausgeschlossen ist es nicht, weil NIEMAND es genau wissen kann, und ausrechnen kann man sowas sowieso nicht, wie auch   


habt jemand mal von dem forscher was gehört der versucht hat die seele zu wiegen?
(hab leider keine genaue quelle, in bild stand mal ein abklatsch davon  )
ein, ich glaube englischer forscher machte mit 20(?) im sterben liegenden menschen einen versuch, das sterbebett lag auf sensiblen waagen, und es kam raus das genau in der sekunde des todes bei allen personen das gewicht um ca 12-20gramm fiel   
der aufhörende blutkreislauf, oder aufhörende organe sollen nicht für den gewichtsverlust verantwortlich gewesen sein....


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juli 2007)

@Trickmaster



> Unendliche Mengen stehen für mich z.B. für den Raum in den Dimensionen, der soviel ich weiß unendlich sind.



Es wird zwar beide male von Unendlichkeit gesprochen, aber gemeint ist etwas unterschiedliches. Eine Menge ist, grob gesagt, unendlich groß genau dann, wenn sie unendlich viele Elemente besitzt. Ein Raum ist unendlich groß genau dann, wenn er unendlich weit ausgedehnt ist. Was ich aber meinte, war nicht bloße Unendlichkeit, sondern überabzählbare Unendlichkeit: Eine Menge ist abzählbar unendlich große genau dann, wenn sie genauso viele Elemente besitzt wie die Menge der natürlichen Zahlen. Eine Menge ist überabzählbar unendlich groß genau dann, wenn sie mehr Elemente als die Menge der natürlichen Zahlen hat. Das Verzwickte an der Sache: Die Menge der natürlichen Zahlen ist bereits unendlich groß, also gibt es unendlich große Mengen, die größer sind als andere unendlich große Mengen.



> Ich glaube, dass es wirklich zu jeder mathematischen Formel, einen Vorgang in diesem Etwas aus seinen etlichen Dimensionen und Universen gibt.



Dagegen kann man freilich keine Argumente bringen, allerdings ist die Behauptung derart metaphysisch, dass man auch keine Argumente dafür bringen kann. Insofern, denke ich, sollten wir uns auf das beschränken, was wir wirklich untersuchen können und das ist die Welt, auf die wir durch Wahrnehmung Zugriff haben. Doch dass es für DIESE Welt zu jeder mathematischen Erkenntnis ein Äquivalent gibt, dünkt mir unplausibel. (Negative Zahlen sind auch ein schönes Beispiel.)


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juli 2007)

aph am 04.07.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, btw: Brüche haben ihre Entsprechung zB in der Akustik.



Huh? Inwiefern?


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juli 2007)

@ SCUX

Die Namen von mathematischen Objekten sind ja irrelevant; es geht um das, was dahinter liegt, d.i. die Mathematik. Dass die aber irgendwie schon recht plausibel ist, lässt sich wohl nicht leugnen, weshalb man da tatsächlich merkwürdige Schlüsse draus ziehen könnte. (Ich glaube allerdings auch nicht, dass die Mathematik eine verkappte Naturwissenschaft ist, allein schon deshalb, weil es in der Mathematik keine Terme für physikalische Objekte gibt, d.h. man kommt um die Physik so oder so nicht herum.)


----------



## seishin-ri (4. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 04.07.2007 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Unendliche Mengen stehen für mich z.B. für den Raum in den Dimensionen, der soviel ich weiß unendlich sind.



Na da geht's ja schon los. Ein Raum ist mathematisch gesehen begrenzt, kann also nicht unendlich sein. Aber was wir nicht eingrenzen oder erfassen können, ist erstmal unendlich.


----------



## SCUX (4. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @ SCUX
> 
> Die Namen von mathematischen Objekten sind ja irrelevant; es geht um das, was dahinter liegt, d.i. die Mathematik. Dass die aber irgendwie schon recht plausibel ist, lässt sich wohl nicht leugnen, weshalb man da tatsächlich merkwürdige Schlüsse draus ziehen könnte. (Ich glaube allerdings auch nicht, dass die Mathematik eine verkappte Naturwissenschaft ist, allein schon deshalb, weil es in der Mathematik keine Terme für physikalische Objekte gibt, d.h. man kommt um die Physik so oder so nicht herum.)


was dahinter liegt? da müsste man die leutz fragen die sich die formeln ausgedacht haben, denn danach berechnet sich ja alles


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2007)

SCUX am 04.07.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> was dahinter liegt? da müsste man die leutz fragen die sich die formeln ausgedacht haben, denn danach berechnet sich ja alles



das liest sich so, als wäre die mathematik von irgendwem "erfunden" worden.
dem ist aber nicht so.
es gibt nur eine mathematik- die ist in allen ecken des universums gleich. 
man könnte also davon sprechen, dass die mathematik "entdeckt" wird- erfunden wurde sie bereits...


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 04.07.2007 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ja- die verdoppelung der frequenz eines tons bringt einen zur nächsten oktave und damit zu einem harmonisch klingenden ton.
ich denke das wars, was aph -beispielhaft dargestellt- gemeint hat.


----------



## TBrain (4. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 04.07.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, allerdings ist das ja nur wegen der menschlichen Wahrnehmung von Tönen so. Die Frage wäre ja, ob es auch ohne den Menschen diese Einteilung so gäbe. Also quasi als Naturgesetz.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 04.07.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, allerdings ist das ja nur wegen der menschlichen Wahrnehmung von Tönen so. Die Frage wäre ja, ob es auch ohne den Menschen diese Einteilung so gäbe. Also quasi als Naturgesetz.



könnte man so sehen, allerdings würde das bedeuten, dass unser ohr nach regeln der mathematik aufgebaut wäre.
und die mathematik ist, wie ich schon sagte, etwas absolutes.
es gibt keine andere.


----------



## aph (4. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 04.07.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 04.07.2007 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum einen gilt das meines Wissens nicht nur für Menschen, zum anderen ist es gewiss nicht so, dass wir Terzen deshalb wohlklingend empfinden, weil wir in ihren Frequenzen mathematische Brüche erkennen (das wusste bis vor kurzem ja noch kein Mensch). Nein, dahinter steckt etwas biophysikalisches.


----------



## TBrain (4. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 04.07.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> und die mathematik ist, wie ich schon sagte, etwas absolutes.
> es gibt keine andere.



Das ist ja eben die Frage, die Meinereiner angesprochen hat. Anscheinend ist man sich da nicht sicher, ob es wirklich so ist.


----------



## TBrain (4. Juli 2007)

aph am 04.07.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen gilt das meines Wissens nicht nur für Menschen, zum anderen ist es gewiss nicht so, dass wir Terzen deshalb wohlklingend empfinden, weil wir in ihren Frequenzen mathematische Brüche erkennen (das wusste bis vor kurzem ja noch kein Mensch). Nein, dahinter steckt etwas biophysikalisches.



Leider weiß ich darüber zu wenig.

Aber rein intuitiv würde ich sagen, dass man überall wo die Wahrnehmung eine Rolle spielt, äußerst vorsichtig mit generellen Aussagen sein sollte. Nicht nur das Auge (optische Täuschungen), auch das Ohr ist oft ziemlich unlogisch. z.B. werden Töne mit gleichem Schalldruck (dB) abhängig von der Tonhöhe unterschiedlich laut empfunden.


----------



## Meinereiner (4. Juli 2007)

@Bonkic



> das liest sich so, als wäre die mathematik von irgendwem "erfunden" worden.
> dem ist aber nicht so.
> es gibt nur eine mathematik- die ist in allen ecken des universums gleich.
> man könnte also davon sprechen, dass die mathematik "entdeckt" wird- erfunden wurde sie bereits...



Och, Mathematiken gibt’s viele. Allerdings ist UNSERE Mathematik verdammt plausibel, weshalb man meinen könnten, dass UNSERE Mathematik irgendwie mehr ist als bloß Zahlenverschieberei. (Von einer Mathematik, die etwa „2 + 2 = 3“ wahr macht, könnte man gewiss nicht sagen, sie sei plausibel. Eine solche Mathematik aber zu formulieren ist letztlich kein großes Problem, man muss ja bloß ein wenig andere Axiome und Schlussregeln definieren.)


----------



## Trickmaster (4. Juli 2007)

> Negative Zahlen sind auch ein schönes Beispiel.



Negative Zahlen. Vielleicht das, was innerhalb einer Singularität abläuft. ich denke da an die Singularität in schwarzen Löchern.
Vielleicht auch die dunkle Materie?, die angeblich der Schwerkraft des Universums entgegen wirkt und dadurch das Universum expandiert? Ah. Da fällt mir ein:

Wenn das Universum sich ausdehnt, muss es doch im Universum irgendeinen Punkt geben, wo die Ausdehnung am stärksten ist. Sowas, wie einen Mittelpunkt an dem der Raum gestreckt wird, oder?

Wenn man sich dort hinstellen könnte, falls es diesen Punkt gibt, würde man dann nicht auseinandergezogen werden?
(Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das eine ziemlich blöde Frage ist)


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Och, Mathematiken gibt’s viele. Allerdings ist UNSERE Mathematik verdammt plausibel, weshalb man meinen könnten, dass UNSERE Mathematik irgendwie mehr ist als bloß Zahlenverschieberei.




haarspalter   
aber du hast natürlich recht, theoretisch könnte es unendlich viele mathematiken geben- aber mit ziemlicher sicherheit nur EINE richtige.


----------



## SCUX (5. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 04.07.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waren es nicht schlichtweg menschen die den dingen "ihre" (eigenen) bedeutung gaben?
ist mathe nicht einfach eine sache um verschiedene dinge eine bedeutung zu geben und sie zu erklären  
besteht nicht die möglichkeit das ein anderer zu dieser zeit eine andere erklärung für das gleiche ausgesucht haben könnte? das ergebnis wäre ja das gleiche denn dann wäre ja "seine" rechnung richtig....
also das etwas "absolut" ist, was der mensch...ich sag mal gedeutet und nicht erfunden hat, das halt ich für nicht ganz stimmig


----------



## Meinereiner (5. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 04.07.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 04.07.2007 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn eine richtige Mathematik?

PS: Ich werde erst in einer Woche wieder antworten können.


----------



## Trickmaster (5. Juli 2007)

crackajack am 03.07.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 03.07.2007 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, da lässt sich aber mit Typen wie Doc_Holiday sicherlich nicht reden..

Ich respektiere alle anderen Weltreligionen und versuche immer nach zu vollzoehen, was diese Menschen am Buddhismus z.B. fasziniert. Ich beginne, dann über Gott zu reden, wenn mich jemand dazu fragt. Und dann erzähle ich ihm nicht meine Lebensgeschichte, sondern nur das was er wissen möchte. Erst wenn er am Christentum interessiert ist unterhalte ich mich mit ihm darüber.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (5. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 05.07.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 03.07.2007 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pack Dir mal an die eigene Nase! Wer hier Katholikenbashing aus der Luther-Mottenkiste auspackt (und sachliche Rückfragen von boesor z.B. ignoriert), muss sich nicht wundern, wenn entsprechend zurückgeschossen wird!


----------



## ElNonsk (5. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 02.07.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie denn, was denn. Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit?
> Ich seh das nicht als Glaube an, das Wort widerspricht sich selbst in der Hinsicht.
> 
> Vielmehr ist das einfach eine auf Erfahrung und Logik basierende Erkenntnis. Was ist daran falsch? Wir forschen, vermuten, beweisen, finden Neues, berichtigen, beweisen. Alles aufgrund von vorhergegangenen Festlegungen. Und dann mag sein, wird etwas entdeckt, was komplett aus dem Schema fällt und alles revolutioniert, aber dann is es wieder Wissenschaft. Gell?
> ...


Lol, es wird immer besser....

Geh mal auf wiki und such "WIssenschaftstheorie" (ist zwar nicht besonders "wissenschaftlich" *g* aber immer noch besser als gar nichts).

Und dann redet er auch noch von "beweisen" (bitte lies dir den Thread durch, da wurde in der Hinsicht schon viel gesagt - die letzten zwanzig bis dreißig Seiten müssten reichen).

Wenn du dir die Mühe aber sparen willst, hier die extreme Kurzfassung (und der "Beweis" dafür *gg*), dass Wissenschaft (ob Natur- oder Geistes-) auch nur ein Glaube ist (was für mich eigentlich kein Problem darstellt, für dich aber anscheinend schon):

Glaube bedeutet von nichtbeweisbaren Grundsätzen (=Dogma, Axiom) auszugehen.

Damit Wissenschaft die Wahrheit/Wirklichkeit (ok, das müsste man genauer definieren, aber ich glaube wir verstehen uns) erkennen kann, muss der Mensch in der Lage sein die Wirklichkeit zu erkennen.

Wir setzen also als Axiom: Der Mensch kann die Wirklichkeit erkennen.


Bitteschön, schon ist Wissenschaft Glaube (*g*, übrigens ist dass nur eines von enorm vielen Axiomen, von denen die Wissenschaft ausgeht - zumindest wenn du Wissenschaft so verstehst, wie du sie gerade präsentiert hast)

Weiteres Beispiel gefällig: Die Naturgesetze sind real existent -> wieder ein Axiom (oder zeig mir wie du diese Gesetze beweisen willst - aber ich warne dich: wir haben genau dieses Thema in dem Thread schon durchgekaut   )


----------



## seishin-ri (5. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, es wird immer besser....
> 
> Geh mal auf wiki und such "WIssenschaftstheorie" (ist zwar nicht besonders "wissenschaftlich" *g* aber immer noch besser als gar nichts).
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich gerade, warum ich mir die langen 30 Sekunden angetan habe, das durchzulesen   
Ich sollte die Zeit zurückfordern, sowie den Aufwand dieser Antwort. Du hörst von mir.

Spaß beiseite, du hast mir jetzt in viel zu vielen Zeilen ganz toll mitgeteilt, dass in der Wissenschaft trotz allem auch Annahmen vorhanden sind. Hab ich das geleugnet? Bin ich etwa shizophren? 

Trotzdem, sollte eine neue Erkenntnis auftreten, wird diese doch nicht einfach als neue Errungenschaft gefestigt. Sondern, wenn vorhanden, an vorrangegangenen Theorien angelehnt, die mit diesem Thema zu tun hatten. Und sollte diese neue Erkenntnis immer noch kein Beweis darstellen, so bleibt sie trotzdem eine Ahnahme, die aufgrund von Beobachtungen zu Stande kam. Und das mag so lange weiter gehen, bis etwas bewiesen oder eben das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde. Der Grundatz bleibt aber gleich. Man hat immer einen Anhaltspunkt um eine Theorie, auch wenn sie weit hergeholt ist, aufzustellen. 

Wir sollten bei der Sündenzählung noch "Ich habe heute jemandem die Zeit geklaut." anfügen
Macht dann 20 €


----------



## aph (5. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann redet er auch noch von "beweisen" (bitte lies dir den Thread durch, da wurde in der Hinsicht schon viel gesagt - die letzten zwanzig bis dreißig Seiten müssten reichen).
> 
> Wenn du dir die Mühe aber sparen willst, hier die extreme Kurzfassung (und der "Beweis" dafür *gg*), dass Wissenschaft (ob Natur- oder Geistes-) auch nur ein Glaube ist (was für mich eigentlich kein Problem darstellt, für dich aber anscheinend schon):
> 
> ...


Fairerweise hättest du aber hinzufügen müssen, dass trotz langem Durchkauen keine Einigung darüber erzielt wurde bisher. Du tust so, als stünde schon fest, dass jede Wissenschaft nur Glaube sei. Aber du hast natürlich recht, dass er sich mit Hilfe des Threads schon mal zu dem Punkt der Argumentation vorarbeiten sollte, wenn er an der Stelle teilnehmen möchte, an der wir zuletzt waren.


----------



## ElNonsk (5. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.04.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 05.04.2007 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Möp, ebenfalls ungültig *g*
Die Leute behaupten nichts „Ungewöhnliches“. Alle Zeugen haben eine PERSON gesehen, schildern sie aber mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften. Einzig diese unterschiedlichen Beschreibungen, die jedoch immer von einer Person sprechen, könnten als seltsam/ungewöhnlich gelten. Von daher kann man aber keineswegs schließen, dass es diese Person nicht real existent ist. Man weiß nur nicht, wie sie tatsächlich aussieht.

Abgesehen davon erschließt sich mir hier auch nicht die Analogie zur Auferstehung. Meines Wissens unterscheiden sich die vier Evangelien in Bezug auf die Kreuzigung und die Auferstehung Jesu kaum bis gar nicht (natürlich ist es nicht ganz dasselbe, da müsste der Text ja in vierfacher Kopie vorhanden sein). Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war dieses Beispiel auch nicht auf die Auferstehung gemünzt. Wie du da zu einer Verbindung kommst, bleibt mir schleierhaft…



> > Es gibt sehr wohl einen Hinweis, eben diese erstaunliche Übereinstimmung mit dem Bibeltext. Ich verstehe aber auch gar nicht, was dich daran so stört, schließlich habe ich ja selbst gesagt, dass es maximal ein „indirekter Hinweis“ sein kann
> 
> 
> Mich stört daran gar nichts, es ist nur extrem selbstgerecht von dir, einen Hinweis auf einen "wieder erstarkenden Aufstand" als Hinweis auf eine Auferstehung zu sehen. oO
> Wir können ja mal zählen, wieviele historische Berichte es über wieder erstarkende Aufstände überall in der Welt, zu allen Zeiten es gibt. Steckte da jedes Mal ein Untoter dahinter? Es gibt ja nicht mal eine zeitliche Übereinstimmung.


 Nein, ich glaube da gibt’s wieder ein Missverständnis. Wenn Tacitus Text nur so für sich, ohne die Bibeltexte stehen würde, käme natürlich niemand auf den Gedanken, diesen „Aufstand“ in Beziehung zu Jesu’ Auferstehung zu setzen (es wird ja auch nirgendwo sonst davon gesprochen, wieso sollte man dann auch auf so einen Gedanken kommen?). Insofern wäre Tacitus Erwähnung dieser „Aufstände“ in Bezug auf eine mögliche Auferstehung Christi irrelevant.
Worauf ich mit dem „indirekten Hinweis“ aber hinauswollte, war Folgendes: Die Bibel spricht mehrfach vom Tod und von der Auferstehung Jesu. Dazu wird unter anderem gesagt, dass:
- die Jünger nach Jesu Tod verunsichert waren
- sie nach seiner Auferstehung vom "Heiligen Geist" erfüllt waren -> Wiederaufleben des Glaubens

In diesen Kontext passt Tacitus Darstellung perfekt hinein (Kongruenz) und widerspricht keinesfalls der Bibeldarstellung. Insofern sehe ich einen indirekten (wenn auch schwachen) Hinweis auf die Richtigkeit dieser Bibelerzählung und insofern auch einen schwachen indirekten Hinweis auf die Wirklichkeit der Auferstehung.

Was die zeitliche Übereinstimmung betrifft: Da hatte ich dir eigentlich schon geantwortet und darum gebeten, dass du mir, falls du meine Interpretation nicht teilst (was offensichtlich der Fall ist), eine textimmanenten oder textexternen Hinweis gibst, der eher dafür spricht, dass es keine zeitliche Übereinstimmung gibt.
Hier nochmals meine Argumente. Tacitus schreibt:
- für den "Augenblick" (praesens) 
- und "unterdrückt" (repressa) -> der "Aberglaube" war also für einige Zeit zumindest aus öffentlicher Sicht verschwunden

Nochmals:
Ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass dies ein felsenfester "Beweis" (den es weder in den Naturwissenschaften noch in den Geschichtswissenschaften gibt, wie wir wissen) ist, sondern ein "indirekter Hinweis". Die Übereinstimmung mit der Bibel ist für mich weiterhin erstaunlich.



> > Ich habe mich nur kurz im I-net zu David Koresh umgesehen. So viel ich mitbekommen habe, hat er sich _selbst_ umgebracht (und das auch noch bei der Erstürmung seiner Ranch). Inwiefern dies mit den christlichen Märtyrern zu tun hat, leuchtet mir nicht ein, eher hat er sich wohl aus Angst vor den ihn erwartenden Verfahren die Kugel gegeben (dabei wären seine Machenschaften offen bekannt gemacht worden). Wo ist der bitteschön für den eigenen Glauben gestorben?
> 
> 
> Er hat genau gewusst, das sein Handeln auf einer Lüge aufbaut. Er hat sich einen Harem geschaffen. Er war bereit dafür zu sterben. Das genügt doch um zu zeigen, dass Menschen zum Tode bereit sind, obwohl sie wissen, dass ihr Handeln auf Lügen beruht. Daneben gibt es zum Beispiel zahllose Kriminalfälle, in denen jemand trotz Todesstrafe die Schuld von anderen Menschen übernahm, zB Ehegatten füreinander.
> Für Lügen sterben ist durchaus plausibel.


Tut mir Leid, auch nach längerer Recherche ist mir die Verbindung zwischen dem Tod der christlichen Märtyrer und David Koresh absolut unklar. Könntest du die Hintergrundgeschichte und die Gründe für seinen Selbstmord bitte noch genauer erläutern.
Inwiefern der Tod von Ehegatten „füreinander“ für die diskutierte Sache von Belang is, bleibt mir ebenfalls unverständlich (entschuldige wenn ich in der Beziehung ein bisschen schwer von Begriff wirke, aber ich möchte ganz genau und klar wissen, wo du die Verbindungen siehst).

P.S.: Die von mir genannten Apostel starben größtenteils einen äußerst schmerzhaften Tod (z.B. Petrus -> Kreuzigung), der teilweise auch mit vorheriger Folter verbunden war. Ich denke, dass dieser Umstand mögliche Analogien zu diesen Fällen noch weiter einschränkt.



> > Ich finde es aber bezeichnend für die bisherige Argumentation, dass die von mir genannten christlichen Märtyrer (die beileibe keine Einzelfälle sind), in die Nähe von Pädophilen/Mördern/Terroristen gerückt werden bzw. mit diesen verglichen werden. Inwiefern solch ein Vergleich plausibel ist, bleibt für mich schleierhaft.
> 
> 
> Reg dich nicht künstlich auf. Es geht um Extremsituationen, da sollte es zulässig sein, solch extreme Beispiele heranzuführen. Es geht schließlich um Leben und Tod. *G*


Nein, es macht insofern einen Unterschied, als dass diese Männer eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil von Gewalt und Brutalität predigten. Es sei du leugnest auch das (auf die Argumentation wäre ich aber gespannt, da hätte sogar noch Nietzsche seine Freude am Christentum gefunden *gg*).



> > s gab schon damals das Fernrohr (Galilei hat es eigentlich sogar nur neu erfunden). Trotzdem glaubte ihm der Großteil der damaligen Menschheit nicht.
> > Der Mensch glaubt eben nur das, was er glauben will, und er glaubt an das nicht, an das er nicht glauben will. (-> siehe Entscheidung für oder gegen Glauben)
> 
> 
> Bitte gib dir etwas mehr Mühe. Es ging darum, ob die Leute heute Galilei immer noch nicht glauben würden. Und es hätte tatsächlich passieren können, wenn es eben nicht so wäre, dass jedermann durch ein Fernrohr schauen kann, um die *naturwissenschaftlichen* Behauptungen von Galilei zu überprüfen.


Nein, es ging darum, warum die Menschen Galileo nicht glaubten. Es gab schon „hervorragende“ Wissenschaftler, die durch Galileos Fernrohr (das er ja eigentlich nicht selbst erfunden hatte) blickten und ihm trotzdem nicht glaubten. Z. B. wiesen sie darauf hin, dass dieses Fernrohr die menschliche Wahrnehmung verändere und insofern nur Trugbilder erzeuge. Wie sollte Galileo zeigen, dass das Gegenteil der Fall war (jaja, er hätte bessere Beziehung zur Nasa haben sollen *gg*). Deshalb gilt weiterhin:
Der Mensch glaubt eben nur das, was er glauben will, und er glaubt an das nicht, an das er nicht glauben will.



> > Als Agnostiker müsstest du die Frage zu Gottes Existenz offen lassen. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein
> 
> 
> Da hast du hier aber irgendwas nicht mitbekommen. *g*


Nein, du gehst nicht auf meine Argumentation ein, aber ok, lassen wir das…



> Sehr guter Ansatz. Dann wäre zum einen zu klären, ob die Wiederholbarkeit der Naturwissenschaften gegen Null tendiert (dann dürften wir sie auch Null setzen), oder ob sie weitergeht.


Moooment. *g*
Gegen Null tendieren ist eben NICHT gleich Null. [/quote]
Der lim x gegen Null der Funktion f(x) = x ist aber auch nur Null. Ok, ist nur Haarspalterei …



> > Um die Nebendiskussion aber zu beenden, schlage ich folgendes vor:
> > 1) Je älter und erprobter eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit des Experiments gegeben.
> > 2) Je jünger und umstrittener eine Theorie ist, umso wahrscheinlicher sind die mit ihr zusammenhängenden Experimente NICHT von Störvariablen befreit und desto eher ist in ihrem Fall die Wiederholbarkeit\Wiederholung des Experiments NICHT gegeben (Quantenphysik usw.).
> > Geht das?
> ...


 [/quote]
Dann treffen wir uns hier. Mit der Auferstehung hatte diese Diskussion von Anfang an nichts zu tun (->deshalb Nebendiskussion). Es ging nur darum zu klären, ob die Naturwissenschaften irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber den Geschichtswissenschaften besitzen.


----------



## ElNonsk (5. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 05.07.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich gerade, warum ich mir die langen 30 Sekunden angetan habe, das durchzulesen
> Ich sollte die Zeit zurückfordern, sowie den Aufwand dieser Antwort. Du hörst von mir.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, du hast mir jetzt in viel zu vielen Zeilen ganz toll mitgeteilt, dass in der Wissenschaft trotz allem auch Annahmen vorhanden sind. Hab ich das geleugnet?


Jop. Es hieß, Wissenschaft sei nicht Glauben. Glauben geht vom Nichtbeweisbaren aus (außer du hast eine andere Definition in petto *g*). Axiome sind nichtbeweisbare Annahmen. Ergo ...


> Trotzdem, sollte eine neue Erkenntnis auftreten, wird diese doch nicht einfach als neue Errungenschaft gefestigt. Sondern, wenn vorhanden, an vorrangegangenen Theorien angelehnt, die mit diesem Thema zu tun hatten. Und sollte diese neue Erkenntnis immer noch kein Beweis darstellen, so bleibt sie trotzdem eine Ahnahme, die aufgrund von Beobachtungen zu Stande kam. Und das mag so lange weiter gehen, bis etwas bewiesen oder eben das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde. Der Grundatz bleibt aber gleich. Man hat immer einen Anhaltspunkt um eine Theorie, auch wenn sie weit hergeholt ist, aufzustellen.
> 
> Wir sollten bei der Sündenzählung noch "Ich habe heute jemandem die Zeit geklaut." anfügen
> Macht dann 20 €


Bitte ließ die von mir zitierten Seiten durch. Danach kannst du von mir ruhig weitere zwanzig € verlangen (rausrücken werde ich sie aber trotzdem nicht *gg*).


----------



## ElNonsk (5. Juli 2007)

aph am 05.07.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm..., Meinereiner schien mir hier aber zuzustimmen. Siehe: Hallo, 
ich hab dieses Thema entdeckt und dachte, es könnte dich ebenfalls interessieren:
AW: Amerika, Amerika, und am 6. Tag ...

Wenn es aber tatsächlich noch Probleme mit der Vorstellung gibt, dass auch Wissenschaft nur ein Glauben unter vielen ist, müssen wir das schleunigst nachholen. Und bitte versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich habe selbst vor im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich zu studieren und viele der derzeitigen Theorien überzeugen mich aufgrund ihrer Plausbilität. Aber man darf trotzdem nicht die Grenzen jeder Wissenschaft übersehen.


----------



## aph (5. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm..., Meinereiner schien mir hier aber zuzustimmen. Siehe: Hallo,
> ich hab dieses Thema entdeckt und dachte, es könnte dich ebenfalls interessieren:
> AW: Amerika, Amerika, und am 6. Tag ...
> 
> Wenn es aber tatsächlich noch Probleme mit der Vorstellung gibt, dass auch Wissenschaft nur ein Glauben unter vielen ist, müssen wir das schleunigst nachholen. Und bitte versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich habe selbst vor im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich zu studieren und viele der derzeitigen Theorien überzeugen mich aufgrund ihrer Plausbilität. Aber man darf trotzdem nicht die Grenzen jeder Wissenschaft übersehen.



Also komm, das ist doch genau der Punkt, an dem wir zuletzt stehen geblieben waren. Du und Doc wart die einzigen, die postuliert hatten, dass Naturwissenschaft nur Glaube sei, genau wie Geschichtswissenschaft und Theologie. Das von dir verlinkte von meinereiner war erst der Anfang der Diskussion.

Meine letzte Position hierzu war, dass die Naturwissenschaften sich qualitativ immer noch unterscheiden durch ihre Experimente, und seien die Störgrößen noch so unkontrollierbar. Ihre Nachprüfbarkeit liegt immer noch über der der anderen Wissenschaften, und alles was größer als Null ist, beinhaltet auch einen qualitativen Unterschied.

Edit: Sehe grad, dass du auf einen älteren Post von mir Bezug genommen hast. Da werd ich mir mehr Zeit für nehmen müssen.


----------



## seishin-ri (5. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 05.07.2007 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, wieso sagt ihr andauernd, dass Glauben und Theorie dasselbe ist?
Nochmal, ich unterscheide zwischen Theorie in Bezug auf die Wissenschaft. Was aber nicht gleich dem Glauben der Religionen entspricht.
Wenn etwas nicht beweisbar ist, ist es vorerst Theorie. ich habe niemals was anderes behauptet, aber damit ist es noch lang kein Glaube. ich zieh' mit diesem Wort immer den Vergleich zu Religionen, die nichts beweisbares vorweisen können, und die Einstellungen haben einfach keine Grundlage. Höchstens die, dass Geschichten geschrieben wurden, und überliefert, abgeändert, falsch übersetzt, usw. Damit sind sie aber noch lange nicht richtig.  Und solange mir niemand eine überzeugende Grundlage liefern kann, sehe ich auch nicht ein, dass überhaupt als ernste Option  zu sehen. Denn ich weise nochmals drauf hin: In der Wissenschaft wird erst beobachtet, dann daraus resultierende Beweise oder aber Theorien aufgestellt, die durch die naturwissenschaftlichen Sprachen, wie Physik oder Mathematik definiert werden.

Und selbst wenn es nichts von allem gäbe, man quasi plötzlich auf der Welt steht, einfach so, und sieht seine Umwelt. Es wäre doch logischer, durch beobachten und lernen seine Welt zu definieren, als durch pure Fantasie.


----------



## aph (5. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 05.07.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wieso sagt ihr andauernd, dass Glauben und Theorie dasselbe ist?
> Nochmal, ich unterscheide zwischen Theorie in Bezug auf die Wissenschaft. Was aber nicht gleich dem Glauben der Religionen entspricht.



Du hast Recht: Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch meint religiöser Glaube etwas, das nicht bewiesen muss, das man einfach glaubt. Es erfordert auch keine Nachforschungen oder so, das Thema ist sozusagen gegessen.

Aber hier in diesem Thread ging es um die Beweisbarkeit des christlichen Götterglaubens. ElNonsk versucht das schon seit geraumer Zeit, indem er die Beweisbarkeit aller Behauptungen in Frage stellt, vor allem die aller naturwissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse. Denn: Wenn Wissenschaft eh immer nur Glaube wäre, dann wären historische Beweise genauso viel wert, wie solche, die in Experimenten bewiesen wurde. Und das wiederum ermögliche dann den "historischen" Beweis, dass Jesus und seine Wunder tatsächlich so vonstatten gegangen sind.

Du siehst also: Der Disput ist eher akademischer Natur und hat wenig mit dem alltäglichen Gebrauch von Glaube oder Beweis zu tun. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem natürlich, dass die Wissenschaften Dinge beweisen und Religion Glaube ist. Aber hier geht's um die logische Ebene.


----------



## seishin-ri (5. Juli 2007)

Achso, das könnte erklären, wieso so empfindlich reagiert wurde. Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass ich hier rein geschrieben hatte, als es schon 148 Seiten mit Antworten gab. Ich hab nur den Anfang gelesen und bemerkt, dass es sich gerade mal in die übliche Diskusion zwischen Wissenschaft und Glaube entwickelt hat. Dementsprechend habe ich, völlig gelöst und in keinem Bezug auf die vorigen Antworten, meine Sicht dagelegt. Allerdings bin ich mit der Entwicklung auch nicht zufrieden gewesen.

Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass einige Sichtweisen irgendwie von einer anderen Grundlage kommen, Letztendlich hat es mich aber eher in meinem Standpunkt gefestigt, anstatt davon loszukommen. Dafür gab es einfach nichts Greifbares. Ich entschuldige mich für einige Stellen, die eventuell provoziert haben können, sehe aber nicht ein die Bezeichnung Polemik gelten zu lassen, nur weil vieles missinterpretiert wurde.

Auf jeden Fall, danke aph.   
Ich geh mal mein Grilleis essen.


----------



## TBrain (5. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 05.07.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wieso sagt ihr andauernd, dass Glauben und Theorie dasselbe ist?
> Nochmal, ich unterscheide zwischen Theorie in Bezug auf die Wissenschaft. Was aber nicht gleich dem Glauben der Religionen entspricht.
> Wenn etwas nicht beweisbar ist, ist es vorerst Theorie. ich habe niemals was anderes behauptet, aber damit ist es noch lang kein Glaube. ich zieh' mit diesem Wort immer den Vergleich zu Religionen, die nichts beweisbares vorweisen können, und die Einstellungen haben einfach keine Grundlage. Höchstens die, dass Geschichten geschrieben wurden, und überliefert, abgeändert, falsch übersetzt, usw. Damit sind sie aber noch lange nicht richtig.  Und solange mir niemand eine überzeugende Grundlage liefern kann, sehe ich auch nicht ein, dass überhaupt als ernste Option  zu sehen. Denn ich weise nochmals drauf hin: In der Wissenschaft wird erst beobachtet, dann daraus resultierende Beweise oder aber Theorien aufgestellt, die durch die naturwissenschaftlichen Sprachen, wie Physik oder Mathematik definiert werden.
> 
> Und selbst wenn es nichts von allem gäbe, man quasi plötzlich auf der Welt steht, einfach so, und sieht seine Umwelt. Es wäre doch logischer, durch beobachten und lernen seine Welt zu definieren, als durch pure Fantasie.



Mich würde mal interessieren, inwieweit du Fragen der Moral  als "beweisbar" ansiehst. 

Du sollst nicht töten; Du sollst nicht stehlen, etc. Denkst du diese Antworten kannst du "beweisen"? Doch darum dreht sich Religion ja im Grunde, und mir wäre neu, dass eine andere Wissenschaft diese Fragen irgendwie besser hätte beantworten können.

Noch zu deinem letzten Absatz: Wer sagt eigentlich, dass Religion nicht auch auf beobachten und lernen basiert? Allein die Tatsache, dass sich alle Religionen im Laufe der Zeit veränderten/ weiterentwickelten, zeigt doch, dass gelernt und beobachtet wird.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Es geht mir nach wie vor immernoch vorrangig um die Grundlage, die Welt zu verstehen.  Also nicht die Art, wie man leben sollte, sondern die physikalischen und chemischen Grundgedanken und Zusammenhänge. Und da lernen und beobachten Religionen mit ihren Ideologien rein garnichts, sondern beharren und leugnen sämtiche anderen Ansichten.

Und der Vergleich mit den Geboten hat mich verwirrt. Wie sollte Wissenschaft sowas beweisen? Das ist doch eine Art Gesetz, die vom Menschen gemacht ist. Genauso, wie man Gut und Böse festlegt. Zumal ich die Gebote nicht mal als wichtig in Religionen ansehe. Denn sowas sollte man auch ohne ein Regelwerk einhalten können. Man sollte gesellschaftsfähig leben, dafür brauch ich aber keine Religion, die mit ihren eigenen Gesetzen Gottesfürchtigkeit lehrt.

Moral beweisen? Das hängt immer vom Standpunkt der Gesellschaft ab. Das ist was völlig anderes.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir nach wie vor immernoch vorrangig um die Grundlage, die Welt zu verstehen.  Also nicht die Art, wie man leben sollte, sondern die physikalischen und chemischen Grundgedanken und Zusammenhänge. Und da lernen und beobachten Religionen mit ihren Ideologien rein garnichts, sondern beharren und leugnen sämtiche anderen Ansichten.



Was wird denn da so geleugnet? Speziell von der katholischen Kirche, der rest ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 06.07.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird denn da so geleugnet? Speziell von der katholischen Kirche, der rest ist mir nicht so wichtig.



Na was wohl, alle anderen Evolutionstheorien.

Ich sage dir mal, wo bei mir so das Kopfschütteln anfängt: 

- Kirchen und Päpste, als Instanz und ausübende Propheten der Erde.

Warum? Logisch, dass man wissen sollte, worum es geht. Aber Kirchen bauen, beten und huldigen? Ein ganz schön selbstverliebter Gott. Warum erscheint er nicht selber.

- Was für ein Zufall, dass wir nie sowas wie Kontakt hatten. Wären Regeln nicht besser durchzusetzen, wenn der Vorgeber erscheinen würde um seine Existenz zu beweisen? Dann gäbs nicht so viele Zweifler.

- Regieren durch Strafen. Sünde hier, Sünde da. Egal, wie die Gesellschaft aufgebaut ist. Es bleibt fest definiert. 

- Und eine ganz wichtige und offensichtliche Aktion der Kirche, um ihre Ansichten durchzusetzen, war es, Sünden mit Geld aufzuheben.  
Ach Moment, später wurde ja davon Abstand genommen. Aber bestraft wurde es nie nach den Geboten. Nur politisch reagiert (Luther).

- Es gibt mehrere Hauptreligionen (Buddhismus sehe ich nicht als Religion, sondern als Lebenseinstellung), und jede meint, ihre ist die richtige. Allein dieser Tatbestand ist doch total konfus.

- Und wie war das? Eva bekam 3 Söhne...

Es braucht nur einige machthungrige Kluge, um tausende Dumme zu lenken.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.07.2007 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, mir scheint du glaubst nur was du zweifelsfrei siehst. Gott kann einem auf verschiedene Weise erscheinen, er muss nicht als "wasauchimmer" vor einem stehen.
 Es gibt da n schönen Jugendfilm, indem Jesus erscheint und keiner glaubt ihm, dass er wirklich Jesus ist. Weil die leute es einfach nicht glauben wollen.
Soll aber jeder halten wie er will, mir geht da jeglicher Missionsgedanke ab.

Evolutionstheorien werden von der kath. Kirche übrigens nicht geleugnet, es wird nur mal dezent drauf hingewiesen das dadurch nicht alles erklärt wird, was ja auch stimmt.

Was du jetzt mit Kirchen und Päpsten als Propheten meinst verstehe ich allerdings nicht.

Edith: Gläubige als Dumme zu bezeichnen zeigt allerdings ziemlich schlechtes Niveau...


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Wieso das? Wenn damals ein Unwetter tobte, und keiner konnte sich das erklären, und einer nutzt diese Gelegenheit, und zeigt ihnen jemand der daran Schuld ist? Und der Schuldige ist grad schlecht gelaunt, weil die Menschen sich so verhalten, wie sie sich verhalten. Dann wird auf den Menschen geschaut, der der Masse ihren neuen "Gott" zeigte, es werden Kirchen gebaut und Geld bezahlt. Ja und ich wette dem Kerl oder den Kerlen ging es prächtig.

*rofl* Ja ,Gott erscheint einem anders. Das kann ich mir denken, und das ist auch der Grund, warum so viele auf ihrer Religion beharren. Sie suchen sich eigene Antworten und Ausreden. Die Welt wird einfach verdreht.
Das erinnert mich an streng gläubige Leute, die ihre Nachbarn beschimpfen, Gott hätte sie bestraft, weil sie ein behindertes Kind bekommen haben.

Oder plötzlich stirbt ein Angehöriger. Und das ist dann total verwirrend. Wieso stirbt der? Warum tut Gott das? Ja genau, er muss es gewesen sein. Nein, der Angehörige ist nicht gerade an Herzversagen gestorben, das war der liebe Herrgott. Und schon sind wir wieder bei Gottesfürchtigkeit.

Ich frag mich, warum der Vergleich zwischen Kirche und Sekte so hinken soll? Das Grundprinzip ist doch dasselbe. Natürlich gibt es verschieden dämliche Regeln und Gebote in den Sekten. Aber dennoch...

Achja und ich meinte Kirchen als Instanz auf der Erde, quasi der ort um "Kontakt" aufzunehmen.   

Und Päpste, Priester, Bischöfe, usw. als Sprachrohr quasi.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Wenn Evolutionstheorien nicht geleugnet würden. Wieso steht dann nicht in der Bibel am Anfang: " Gott könnte wahrscheinlich am 1. Tag..."

Da ist doch eine feste Evolutionstheorie drin, die sich mit anderen beisst. Und wenn Du sagst, sie würden nicht geleugnet, sollte man das Volk doch darüber aufklären. Aber wahrscheinlich würde dann das Buch einfach abgeändert. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal (Stichwort Göttlichkeit Jesu).

Das ist alles so löchrig und konfus, weswegen ich absolut nicht verstehen kann, warum Menchen an sowas glauben.


EDIT: Achja, und was "zweifelsfreies Sehen angeht", um es mal wissenschaftlich auszudrücken:

Wir können nur beweisen, was wir auch wahrnehmen, oder in unser Wahrnehmungsfeld transferien, "sichtbar machen".

Wie willst Du mir beweisen, dass dein Gott dir erscheint? Ich muss dir glauben. Und da dein Weltbild ein völlig gegensätzliches zu meinem ist, würde ich das mit der wagen Grundlage niemals tun. Was sagt mir, dass Du nicht einfach nur einen Eindruck hattest, ein Gefühl oder was auch immer, und das für dich selber als "Gott" bezeichnet hast. Du für dich allein, ohne einen konkreten Beweis. 

Das ist einfach deine Wahrnehmung, die du aber nur für dich selber interpretierst. Und dieses System ist doch fehleranfälliger.

Und selbst wenn es ein Phänomen wäre. Deine Einstellung würde Dir sagen, Du nimmst es hin. Es ist so, Punkt aus. Ich würde sagen, man untersucht es. Dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

- Entweder man findet nichts heraus, und es bleibt ein Phänomen, vielleicht dein Gott.

- Oder es wird komplett wissenschaftlich erklärt. Das wäre dir aber trotzdem egal. Dir sind Beweise nicht wichtig. Du glaubst und das reicht.

Wobei, wenn Gott soviele Möglichkeiten hat, mit einem zu kommunizieren, müsste er auch Gesetzen unterliegen, die ihm das ermöglichen. Und diese müsste dann auch eine noch höhere Macht festgelegt haben, usw.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> *rofl* Ja ,Gott erscheint einem anders. Das kann ich mir denken, und das ist auch der Grund, warum so viele auf ihrer Religion beharren. Sie suchen sich eigene Antworten und Ausreden. Die Welt wird einfach verdreht.
> Das erinnert mich an streng gläubige Leute, die ihre Nachbarn beschimpfen, Gott hätte sie bestraft, weil sie ein behindertes Kind bekommen haben.


Du denkst also, alle gläubigen Menschen begehen eine Art Weltflucht, weil sie mit ihrem Leben bzw. den Problemen darin nicht klarkommen?



> Oder plötzlich stirbt ein Angehöriger. Und das ist dann total verwirrend. Wieso stirbt der? Warum tut Gott das? Ja genau, er muss es gewesen sein. Nein, der Angehörige ist nicht gerade an Herzversagen gestorben, das war der liebe Herrgott. Und schon sind wir wieder bei Gottesfürchtigkeit.


Gottesfürchtigkeit produziert sowas sicher nicht, denn auch die Angehörigen gläubiger und frommer Menschen sterben plötzlich und unerwartet- wozu also noch fromm sein?



> Ich frag mich, warum der Vergleich zwischen Kirche und Sekte so hinken soll? Das Grundprinzip ist doch dasselbe. Natürlich gibt es verschieden dämliche Regeln und Gebote in den Sekten. Aber dennoch...


Dieser Unterschied kommt immer auf die jeweilige "Kirche" an: Bei der "Scientology-Church" sehe ich z.B. überhaupt keine Gemeinsamkeiten in den Regel und Lehren zu z.B. der katholischen Kirche, wohingegen gewisse evangelikale Strömungen durchaus totalitäre Tendenzen aufweisen, die sie als Sekte erscheinen lässt.



> Achja und ich meinte Kirchen als Instanz auf der Erde, quasi der ort um "Kontakt" aufzunehmen.


Du kannst an jedem Ort der Erde beten, und Gott wird Dich hören. Das ist übrigens auch katholische Lehre. Was das besondere an einer katholischen Kirche ist, ist der Glaube an die Gegenwart Gottes in dieser Kirche (Eucharistieverständnis).



> Und Päpste, Priester, Bischöfe, usw. als Sprachrohr quasi.


Die Bischöfe und der Papst sind nicht die Sprechknechte Gottes. Sie stehen in der Nachfolge der Apostel (und des Apostelfürsten Petrus) und garantieren so die Einheit und Echtheit der Lehre. Sicher nicht immer ganz rein, sicher nicht immer uneigennützig, aber doch kontinuierlich seit knapp 2000 Jahren.



> Wenn Evolutionstheorien nicht geleugnet würden. Wieso steht dann nicht in der Bibel am Anfang: " Gott könnte wahrscheinlich am 1. Tag..."
> Da ist doch eine feste Evolutionstheorie drin, die sich mit anderen beisst. Und wenn Du sagst, sie würden nicht geleugnet, sollte man das Volk doch darüber aufklären. Aber wahrscheinlich würde dann das Buch einfach abgeändert. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal (Stichwort Göttlichkeit Jesu).


Du darfst die Bibel doch nicht wörtlich nehmen! Wie in diesem Thread (und so ziemlich jedem anderen dieser Art der letzten Zeit) bereits erklärt wurde, haben sich die Menschen zu allen Zeiten versucht zu erklären, woher sie kommen, wohin sie gehen und was das alles dazwischen eigentlich soll. Die Bibel ist kein Geschichtsbuch und erhebt nicht den Anspruch auf 100% historische Authentizität, es stellt lediglich die Überlegungen der Menschen zur damaligen Zeit da, verpackt in eine Bildsprache, die erstmal wieder entschlüsselt werden will. 
Wie es der Papst mal ausdrückte: Die Kirche kümmert sich nicht um das "Wie" der Schöpfung, das können die Naturwissenschaften viel besser. Die Kirche interessiert sich für das "Warum".


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 05.07.2007 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, inwieweit du Fragen der Moral  als "beweisbar" ansiehst.
> 
> Du sollst nicht töten; Du sollst nicht stehlen, etc. Denkst du diese Antworten kannst du "beweisen"? Doch darum dreht sich Religion ja im Grunde, und mir wäre neu, dass eine andere Wissenschaft diese Fragen irgendwie besser hätte beantworten können.



Jetzt tust du aber ignoranter als du bist. Die Verhaltensforschung und auch deren paläontologischen Ableger beschäftigen sich doch intensiv mit solchen Fragen: Warum töten Affen einander, warum machen sie es aber meistens nicht. Gibt es Vorteile, wenn man großzügig ist?

Sowohl bei Affen (unseren mutmaßlichen Vorfahren) als auch bei Menschen selbst, lassen sich solche Verhaltensweisen, die du als "moralisch" ansiehst, wissenschaftlich mittlerweile erklären.

Ich verhalte mich ja auch nur deshalb moralisch, weil ich darin einen Vorteil für mich sehe. Ausnahmslos.


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.07.2007 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das stimmt längst nicht mehr.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir nach wie vor immernoch vorrangig um die Grundlage, die Welt zu verstehen.  Also nicht die Art, wie man leben sollte, sondern die physikalischen und chemischen Grundgedanken und Zusammenhänge. Und da lernen und beobachten Religionen mit ihren Ideologien rein garnichts, sondern beharren und leugnen sämtiche anderen Ansichten.



Das siehst du etwas falsch. Die Ansichten dazu sind nur ein Teil von Religion, und zwar nicht mal der Wichtigste. Das Wichtigste sind, wie gesagt, moralische/ ethische Fragen. Und wenn du das ignorierst begehst du einen grundlegenden argumentativen Fehler. Du nimmst einen kleinen Teil des Ganzen, wiederlegst ihn, und schließt darauf, dass das Ganze wiederlegt sei. ---> ich weiß nicht, ob du dir dessen bewusst bist, aber das ist ein Denkfehler.



> Und der Vergleich mit den Geboten hat mich verwirrt. Wie sollte Wissenschaft sowas beweisen? Das ist doch eine Art Gesetz, die vom Menschen gemacht ist. Genauso, wie man Gut und Böse festlegt. Man sollte gesellschaftsfähig leben, dafür brauch ich aber keine Religion, die mit ihren eigenen Gesetzen Gottesfürchtigkeit lehrt.
> 
> Moral beweisen? Das hängt immer vom Standpunkt der Gesellschaft ab. Das ist was völlig anderes.



Naja, aber du meintest doch, dass du eine Grundlage brauchst um etwas zu akzeptieren. Was ist denn für dich die Grundlage vom Standpunkt: Du sollst nicht töten? (den du ja auch vertrittst, denke ich mal). Hat er überhaupt eine Grundlage? Wenn nicht, wieso akzeptierst du ihn? Akzeptierst du am Ende doch Standpunkte, die keine wirkliche Grundlage haben? 



> Zumal ich die Gebote nicht mal als wichtig in Religionen ansehe. Denn sowas sollte man auch ohne ein Regelwerk einhalten können.



Sollte man? Nunja, aber es gibt eben Menschen, die sich fragen: warum? Fragst du dir diese Frage, oder akzeptierst du blind die Antwort (etwas, was du ja Gläubigen unterstellst)? Wenn ich den nächsten Satz genauso polemisch formulieren würde, wie du es in deinen Beiträgen tust, dann würde er so lauten: Religiöse Menschen fragen nach dem warum, während Nichtgläubige einfach alles akzeptieren.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt tust du aber ignoranter als du bist. Die Verhaltensforschung und auch deren paläontologischen Ableger beschäftigen sich doch intensiv mit solchen Fragen: Warum töten Affen einander, warum machen sie es aber meistens nicht. Gibt es Vorteile, wenn man großzügig ist?
> 
> Sowohl bei Affen (unseren mutmaßlichen Vorfahren) als auch bei Menschen selbst, lassen sich solche Verhaltensweisen, die du als "moralisch" ansiehst, wissenschaftlich mittlerweile erklären.
> 
> Ich verhalte mich ja auch nur deshalb moralisch, weil ich darin einen Vorteil für mich sehe. Ausnahmslos.



Missverständnis. Ich weis natürlich schon, dass sich verschiedene Wissenschaften damit beschäftigen, und dass auch durchaus Antworten existieren. Aber: sind diese Antworten qualitativ besser als die Antworten der Religon? Ich sage: sie sind "nur" gleich gut, andere Sichtweise eben


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Missverständnis. Ich weis natürlich schon, dass sich verschiedene Wissenschaften damit beschäftigen, und dass auch durchaus Antworten existieren. Aber: sind diese Antworten qualitativ besser als die Antworten der Religon? Ich sage: sie sind "nur" gleich gut, andere Sichtweise eben



Das finde ich nicht. Die eine Antwort lautet: "weil Gott das so schätzt" und die andere nennt logisch nachvollziehbare Muster (bzw. versucht es). Also, für mich ist da ein klarer qualitativer Unterschied. *g*


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Naja, wenn das so ist...

Brauche ich Gott um mir ethische und moralische Fragen zu beantworten?
Nein.

Was erlaubt ist und was nicht, richtet sich eigentlich immer nach der Gesellschaftsform. Das man nicht töten soll, macht nicht nur als Gebot Sinn.

Ich meine, wenn ihr Erfüllung nur durch Religion erlangt, meinetwegen. 
Ich sehe es halt als sinnlos an.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ist die Sichtweise "auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht" (homo oekonomikus) für dich vollständig überzeugend?

Ich find es ja auch richtig und logisch, denke aber nicht, dass es ausreicht um alles in geeigneter Weise zu beschreiben. Die Fantasie, mit der man versucht alles mit dem homo oekonomikus zu beschreiben, erinnert mich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas an die verschiedenen Auslegungen der Bibeltexte ^^


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist die Sichtweise "auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht" (homo oekonomikus) für dich vollständig überzeugend?
> 
> Ich find es ja auch richtig und logisch, denke aber nicht, dass es ausreicht um alles in geeigneter Weise zu beschreiben. Die Fantasie, mit der man versucht alles mit dem homo oekonomikus zu beschreiben, erinnert mich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas an die verschiedenen Auslegungen der Bibeltexte ^^



Aber ganz und gar nicht. Du darfst das nicht verwechseln mit Egoismus. Neben der Selbsterhaltung sind auch Erhaltung der Art als Ganzes sowie die Erhaltung deiner Gene (egal ob sie nun in dir selbst stecken oder in deiner Sippe) wichtige Triebfedern, die unser komplexes Sozialverhalten inklusive "Selbstlosigkeit" recht gut erklären können.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

>



Du musst nicht an Gott oder gar die Kirche glauben, aber wenn du sie ernsthaft kritisieren willst musst du dich deutlich mehr damit beschäftigen.

So bleibt von deinem gefasel leider nur heiße Luft übrig und darüber lohnt es sich kaum zu diskutieren.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 06.07.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 02:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es für dich nur heiße Luft, wenn Du es nicht im Ansatz verstehst.
Und deine Ausdrucksweise lässt mich Dich nur arrogant erscheinen, aber nicht wirklich fähig, eine Diskusion zu führen, die eh zu nix führt, wenn man sich selber genauso verhält, wie man andere beschuldigt. Deswegen lass ich ds jetzt.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz und gar nicht. Du darfst das nicht verwechseln mit Egoismus. Neben der Selbsterhaltung sind auch Erhaltung der Art als Ganzes sowie die Erhaltung deiner Gene (egal ob sie nun in dir selbst stecken oder in deiner Sippe) wichtige Triebfedern, die unser komplexes Sozialverhalten inklusive "Selbstlosigkeit" recht gut erklären können.



Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten das menschliche Verhalten zu erklären. Aber was antwortest du auf die Frage: Warum ist das so? Außer: Das ist eben so!


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.07.2007 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich mit konkreten fragen beschäftigen würdest.
Aber wenn ich lesen muss "Die Kirche leugnet alle Evolutionstheorien" ist das einfach viel zu unsachlich um dich ernst zu nehmen.
Auch für Kirchenbashing muss man sich vorher informieren.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn das so ist...
> 
> Brauche ich Gott um mir ethische und moralische Fragen zu beantworten?
> Nein.
> ...



Ist das eine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag?

Tut mir leid, aber nach deinem Gerede über Grundlagen und Beweise, bin ich davon jetzt ähnlich enttäuscht wie von ElNonsks Versuch Gott zu beweisen. *gg*


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten das menschliche Verhalten zu erklären. Aber was antwortest du auf die Frage: Warum ist das so? Außer: Das ist eben so!



Wie kommst du darauf? :o

Welche Frage genau möchtest du erklärt haben, die du für moralisch gottgegeben hältst?


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag?
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber nach deinem Gerede über Grundlagen und Beweise, bin ich davon jetzt ähnlich enttäuscht wie von ElNonsks Versuch Gott zu beweisen. *gg*



Also so einfältig kann man doch ned sein.

Also mittlerweile habe ich begriffen, dass es für Euch  garkeine zufriedenstellende Antwort gibt. Es gibt immer eine Ausrede, und sehr oft wird einfach nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht. Dieses arrogante Gehabe reicht mir jetzt endgültig. Euch kann man nichts recht machen, ihr habt den Schlüssel der Welt entdeckt und verhaltet euch exakt so, wie ich es von den Religionen gewohnt bin.

Und man weiß ja, das man in solchen Fällen immer ja sagen sollte   
Also, ich beende das jetzt, und widme mich anderen Threads.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> , und sehr oft wird einfach nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht.



Das könnte vielleicht auch an dir liegen...


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja nehmen wir z.B. "Du sollst nicht töten"


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gg*

Wieso weichst du denn aus?

Ich verstehe leider nicht wieso du von "Ihr" redest. Jeder versucht doch selbst Antworten für sich zu finden, und meine Antworten oder mein Weg dahin ist mit Sicherheit anders als der von einem x-beliebigen anderen. Und nein, den Schlüssel der Welt habe ich ganz sicher nicht entdeckt 

Na gut: ich beneide dich um die Tatsache, dass du anscheinend eine "zufriedenstellende" Antwort gefunden hast. Allerdings nicht um die Tatsache, dass du anscheinend unfähig/ unwillig bist, diese anderen begreiflich zu machen. Und ich beneide dich auch nicht um deine Intoleranz und Verbohrtheit. 

rethorische Fragen: liegt es vielleicht daran, dass diese Antworten zwar für dich ausreichend sein mögen, aber nicht automatisch auch für alle anderen? Können evtl. andere zu völlig anderen Antworten kommen, ohne dass diese Antworten schlechter sein müssen? Können Andere zu den selben Antworten kommen, nur über einen anderen Weg? Deine Antworten auf diese Fragen lauten: Ja?


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 06.07.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> [Geschwafel]





			
				TBrain am 06.07.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> [Geschwafel]



*vorgetäuscht zustimmendes Kopfnicken*

Ja, ihr habt Recht.   
Wusa


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 06.07.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, ausgerechnet das am einfachsten zu beantwortende. Wenn du deine Umgebung tötest (in einer Sippe) tötest du damit erstens deine eigenen Gene (denn du bist mit denen höchstwahrscheinlich verwandt) und zweitens gefährdest du dein eigenes Überleben, denn der Mensch und auch schon der Menschenaffe benötigen ja die Sippe zum Überleben. Allein kann ein Primat nur höchst ineffizient überleben.

Nächste Frage.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ausgerechnet das am einfachsten zu beantwortende. Wenn du deine Umgebung tötest (in einer Sippe) tötest du damit erstens deine eigenen Gene (denn du bist mit denen höchstwahrscheinlich verwandt) und zweitens gefährdest du dein eigenes Überleben, denn der Mensch und auch schon der Menschenaffe benötigen ja die Sippe zum Überleben. Allein kann ein Primat nur höchst ineffizient überleben.
> 
> Nächste Frage.



Moment, nicht so schnell  

Wieso sollte es mich interessieren, ob meine Gene getötet werden oder nicht. Und das Zweite: das Toten von Sippenmitgliedern. Das erklärt nicht das Töten von Mitgliedern fremder Sippen, was jedoch, laut Moralvorstellungen, auch falsch ist.


----------



## crackajack (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja nehmen wir z.B. "Du sollst nicht töten"


Du willst wissen, wieso der Mensch sich in der Regel an sowas hält?
Wenn man sich selber Mord des Spasses wegen erlaubt, dann muss man auch erwarten, dass man selber Opfer wird.
Ist quasi ein Nichtangriffspakt.
Warum einem das eigene Leben nicht Wurscht ist, ist die wohl schwierigere Frage......und da kommt sowas wie Gott ev. ins Spiel. (auf das willst du ja hinaus, oder?)

[q=seishin-ri]ihr habt den Schlüssel der Welt entdeckt[/quote]
Huch!!?! Haben wir das?  Gleich bei ebay anbieten....  

Wie kommst du da drauf?
Lies den thread durch, dann wirst du ev. erkennen, dass dem nicht so ist. Jedenfalls gab es zwischen Schwarz und Weiß auch mal Grautöne, die bei genauerer Betrachtung doch auch violett oder rosa erscheinen können. *g* In dem ganzen thread gab es keine absolut eindeutigen Antworten.
Oder warum glaubts du sind wir uns nicht sicher ob Mathematik nicht eine frei erfundene Sache ist, bei der wir nur ein paar "Spinnern", die mit ihren Theorien Glück hatten und alles irgendwie noch immer reinpasste, auf den Leim gingen?  

BTW
Wenn du schon dabei bist alles zu lesen, vielleicht kannst bei der Stelle mit dem ontologischen Gottesbeweis konzentriert lesen und kannst mir den erklären. Ich raff den immer noch nicht.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

crackajack am 06.07.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum einem das eigene Leben nicht Wurscht ist, ist die wohl schwierigere Frage......und da kommt sowas wie Gott ev. ins Spiel. (auf das willst du ja hinaus, oder?)



Ganz genau, du hast mich durchschaut.   

Wobei ich jetzt nicht darauf bestehen würde, das "Gott" zu nennen. Nur: Ich nenne es eben Gott. Ein anderer hat da vermutlich andere Begriffe, oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, nicht so schnell
> 
> Wieso sollte es mich interessieren, ob meine Gene getötet werden oder nicht. Und das Zweite: das Toten von Sippenmitgliedern. Das erklärt nicht das Töten von Mitgliedern fremder Sippen, was jedoch, laut Moralvorstellungen, auch falsch ist.



Warum dich die Vermehrung deiner Gene interessieren sollte? :o

Das ist eine der grundlegendsten Triebfedern jeden Handelns von Wesen, die der Evolution unterworfen sind. Es geht hier wohlgemerkt nicht darum, was DU logisch findest, sondern wozu sich das biologische Wesen Mensch getrieben fühlt. Das kann auch Töten beinhalten - oder eben sein Verbot.

Seit jeher (also seit wir uns aus den bereits sozial lebenden Affenmenschen entwickelten) funktionierten menschliche Gesellschaften über eine wohljustierte Mischung aus Vergemeinschaftung und Abgrenzung. Den Genen tut es am besten, wenn es einerseits einen Drang gibt sie zu verteidigen, andererseits ein Drang vorherrscht, "gegnerische" Gene zu vernichten. Erst beide Triebe zusammen ermöglichen die Selektion innerhalb einer Spezies (über natürliche Auslese durch äußere Faktoren hinausgehend).

Das Verteidigen geht am besten in einer Gruppe (bestimmter Größe), das Angreifen logischerweise, indem sich eine Gruppe gegen eine andere abgrenzt. Diese beiden Triebe sind heute noch immer wieder sehr gut zu beobachten. Jeder grenzt sich ab und sucht zu gleich Gruppen. Dieser modische Drang, den Westen zu einen und gegen den Islam abzugrenzen rührt daher (umgekehrt genauso).

Nun kommt beim Affenmenschen noch die Erkenntnisfähigkeit hinzu. Er ist in der Lage, genauer einzuschätzen, wann ihm die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe hinsichtlich o.g. Punkte nutzt und wo sie ihm schadet, wo eine Gegnerschaft zu einer anderen Gruppe nutzt und wo sie schadet. Die Wahl des korrekten Triebes geht somit einher mit dem Durchschauen komplexester Zusammenhänge.

Bei mir war es zB oft so, dass ich von egoistischen Trieben abgelassen habe, sobald mir logisch bewusst wurde, dass ich mir damit (über Umwege) schade. Das geht bis hin zur Klimadebatte.

Für all das brauch ich weder Moral noch Religion. Es ist lediglich ein Ineinandergreifen meiner biologischen Eigenarten und meiner Erkenntnisse.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

Nagut, ich geh nochmal auf Mathematik ein. Allerdings sollten TBrain und Boesor sich nicht wundern, dass ich nicht auf sie reagiere.

Ich weiß nicht, wie sowas zu Glück werden sollte. Die Mathematik ist ja menschengemacht und nichts weiter, wie eine Art Sprache um die mathematischen Aspekte der Welt  zu definieren. Viele Maße sind an die Natur angelehnt und mit der Zeit wurden sie immer genauer, in dem man bessere fand. Ich meine, wenn ich heute Mathematik Beispiele  in die Realität verfrachte, ist das wirklich verblüffend. 
Sollte man wirklich durch Glück etwas entdecken, was in keinem Zusammenhang steht, wird doch nicht ohne eine Theorie etwas dazu erfunden, damit ein Zusammenhang entsteht. Und selbst wenn es etwas ist, was zur Zeit nur Rätsel aufweist, wird es irgendwann einen Zeitpunkt geben, wo es möglich ist, es zu verstehen.

Das wir mit Mathematik oder Physik auf dem richtigen Weg sind, zeigen doch Neuentdeckungen und Beweise die nicht nur aus zufälligen Beobachtungen resultierten, sondern andersrum, weil es in der jeweiligen Naturwissenschaft ein paar Ungereimtheiten gab, und man daraufhin gezielt geforscht hatte, und tatsächlich Recht bekam. ich finde also nicht, dass vieles aus Glück gefunden wurde.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lange nicht mehr so genickt.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon erschließt sich mir hier auch nicht die Analogie zur Auferstehung. Meines Wissens unterscheiden sich die vier Evangelien in Bezug auf die Kreuzigung und die Auferstehung Jesu kaum bis gar nicht (natürlich ist es nicht ganz dasselbe, da müsste der Text ja in vierfacher Kopie vorhanden sein). Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war dieses Beispiel auch nicht auf die Auferstehung gemünzt. Wie du da zu einer Verbindung kommst, bleibt mir schleierhaft…


Oh doch, es geht genau um die Auferstehung und die eklatanten Unterschiede in der jeweiligen Beschreibung (Jesus steigt raus, Jesus ist weg, Maria hat's gefunden, Maria wurde informiert, usw.).
Und ja: Meine Analogie, die bisher offenbar leider von dir immer noch nicht verstanden wurde, soll genau zeigen, dass ein "Richter", von dem du sprachst, anfangen würde, an einer großen Gruppe von Zeugen zu zweifeln, wenn sie zwar alle was Unwahrscheinliches behaupten, sich aber in Detailfragen mit derselben Vehemenz grandios unterscheiden.
Eine Person im Sturm auf einer Insel, wo sonst niemand war und auch niemand anschließend gefunden wird, ist schon recht unwahrscheinlich.



> Worauf ich mit dem „indirekten Hinweis“ aber hinauswollte, war Folgendes: Die Bibel spricht mehrfach vom Tod und von der Auferstehung Jesu. Dazu wird unter anderem gesagt, dass:
> - die Jünger nach Jesu Tod verunsichert waren
> - sie nach seiner Auferstehung vom "Heiligen Geist" erfüllt waren -> Wiederaufleben des Glaubens
> 
> In diesen Kontext passt Tacitus Darstellung perfekt hinein (Kongruenz) und widerspricht keinesfalls der Bibeldarstellung. Insofern sehe ich einen indirekten (wenn auch schwachen) Hinweis auf die Richtigkeit dieser Bibelerzählung und insofern auch einen schwachen indirekten Hinweis auf die Wirklichkeit der Auferstehung.


Also - das kann ich dir wirklich nicht durchgehen lassen, tut mir leid. Wenn es so wäre, dann hätte Tacitus diesen Zusammenhang doch mit genannt, und nicht einfach von einem wieder auflebenden Aufstand gesprochen. Die angebliche Ursache (eine Wiederauferstehung ihres Gurus) wäre ihm zweifellos nicht entgangen. Wir haben ja nicht einmal Angaben darüber, wie lange der Aufstand eingeschlafen sei und wie lange das Wiedererstarken anhielt. Da kann man unmöglich von Kongruenz sprechen. Ja selbst wenn es zeitlich übereinstimmen würde, könnte man nichts weiter schlussfolgern, dass da ein paar Christen neue Hoffnung durch den Glauben an ein Wunder gefunden hätten. Das ist aber noch immer kein Indiz dafür, dass jemand widernatürlich von den Toten auferstanden ist. Maximal dafür, dass jemand daran glaubte.



> Was die zeitliche Übereinstimmung betrifft: Da hatte ich dir eigentlich schon geantwortet und darum gebeten, dass du mir, falls du meine Interpretation nicht teilst (was offensichtlich der Fall ist), eine textimmanenten oder textexternen Hinweis gibst, der eher dafür spricht, dass es keine zeitliche Übereinstimmung gibt.
> Hier nochmals meine Argumente. Tacitus schreibt:
> - für den "Augenblick" (praesens)
> - und "unterdrückt" (repressa) -> der "Aberglaube" war also für einige Zeit zumindest aus öffentlicher Sicht verschwunden


Und wann schrieb er das? Wie lange dauerten die jeweiligen Zeiträume an? Wann genau wurde die Auferstehung wahrgenommen und wann verbreitete sich die Kunde wo? Ich denke mal, die entsprechenden Zahlen bist du schuldig, nicht ich. 



> Inwiefern der Tod von Ehegatten „füreinander“ für die diskutierte Sache von Belang is, bleibt mir ebenfalls unverständlich (entschuldige wenn ich in der Beziehung ein bisschen schwer von Begriff wirke, aber ich möchte ganz genau und klar wissen, wo du die Verbindungen siehst).


Das diente der Widerlegung der Behauptung, dass niemand für etwas sterben würde, wovon er genau weiß, dass es gelogen ist. Diese Behauptung wurde hier mehrfach aufgestellt und ist somit hoffentlich widerlegt.



> Nein, es ging darum, warum die Menschen Galileo nicht glaubten. Es gab schon „hervorragende“ Wissenschaftler, die durch Galileos Fernrohr (das er ja eigentlich nicht selbst erfunden hatte) blickten und ihm trotzdem nicht glaubten. Z. B. wiesen sie darauf hin, dass dieses Fernrohr die menschliche Wahrnehmung verändere und insofern nur Trugbilder erzeuge. Wie sollte Galileo zeigen, dass das Gegenteil der Fall war (jaja, er hätte bessere Beziehung zur Nasa haben sollen *gg*). Deshalb gilt weiterhin:
> Der Mensch glaubt eben nur das, was er glauben will, und er glaubt an das nicht, an das er nicht glauben will.


Das kann ich so pauschal nicht stehen lassen. Die von dir aufgezählten Menschen hatten sicher gute Gründe, betriebsblind zu sein und mit Scheuklappen herumzulaufen. Wenn mir aber zB jemand Beweise bringt, dann werde ich die auch annehmen. Ich bin da absolut offen.



> > > Als Agnostiker müsstest du die Frage zu Gottes Existenz offen lassen. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein
> >
> >
> > Da hast du hier aber irgendwas nicht mitbekommen. *g*
> ...


Was ich damit meinte ist, dass man in diesem Thread überall nachlesen kann, dass ich die Existenz offen lasse.



> Der lim x gegen Null der Funktion f(x) = x ist aber auch nur Null. Ok, ist nur Haarspalterei …


Qualitativ ist in der Mathematik ein Unterschied gegeben zwischen einer Funktion, die stetig der Nullinie folgt, und einer, die gegen Null tendiert. Letzere zB umschließt einen festen Flächeninhalt.
Inwiefern das auf unseren Vergleich anwendbar ist, ist fraglich. Geht es um die Tendenz? Tendenziell ist Gott nicht beweisbar.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher, die Frage ist doch aber (jedenfalls drängt sie sich mir auf): wieso sind des eben diese Triebe, die dem Menschen oder meinetwegen allen Lebewesen zugrunde liegen? Wieso sind es diese Triebe (bzw. dieser Mix), die den Erfolg gebracht haben?

Sicher ist das alles plausibel, aber die Frage nach dem "Warum" beantwortet das nicht.

@seishin-ri: Ich wundere mich nicht darüber. Schon seit einigen Post ist mir klar, dass dir ganz einfach Argumente fehlen, weswegen du eben ausweichst bzw. jetzt nicht mehr reagierst.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, die Frage ist doch aber (jedenfalls drängt sie sich mir auf): wieso sind des eben diese Triebe, die dem Menschen oder meinetwegen allen Lebewesen zugrunde liegen? Wieso sind es diese Triebe (bzw. dieser Mix), die den Erfolg gebracht haben?
> 
> Sicher ist das alles plausibel, aber die Frage nach dem "Warum" beantwortet das nicht.



Ähm, doch? Ich fühle mich grade ein wenig unsicher, weil ich es komisch finde, dass ich dir die Grundlagen der Evolutionstheorie erkläre. Selektion, Verbreitung von Genen, Erhaltung der Art - das müsste dir doch eigentlich was sagen?

Alle Arten, die das nicht so gehandhabt haben, sind ganz einfach ausgestorben.

Außerdem führt das doch von der Fragestellung weg, ob Moral Religion benötigt. Selbst wenn ich dir nicht erklären könnte, warum es evolutionsbiologisch plausibel ist, ist das dennoch eine Erklärung, die das Religiöse negiert. Affen sind nicht religiös.

Im Gegenteil: Meine Theorie (das mit dem Abgrenzen) erklärt sogar, warum für Christen es in der Vergangenheit wie auch in der Gegenwart statistisch gesehen leicher fällt, sich über das Tötungsverbot hinwegzusetzen, wenn sie glauben, mit den Opfern weniger Gemeinsamkeiten zu haben. Sei es die Nation, sei es das Aussehen, sei es der europäische Kulturraum - ja selbst eine andere Religionszugehörigkeit erleichtert das Töten, sogar wenn auch sie ein Tötungsverbot beinhaltet.

Einen besseren Beweis dafür, dass nicht Religion, sondern Gruppenzugehörigkeit der entscheidende Einfluss auf "Du sollst nicht töten" ist, gibt es wohl nicht.


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist das alles plausibel, aber die Frage nach dem "Warum" beantwortet das nicht.



Ja, und wenn du dein Warum gefunden hast, darfst du gleich nach dem Warum Warum suchen. Es würde nämlich bedeuten, du könntest deine Erkenntnis begreifen und erklären. Dann müsste man sich die Frage stellen, warum deine  Erkenntnis so ist, wie sie ist. Und danach diese neue, usw, usw.

Sobald man etwas irgendwie definieren kann, unterliegt es wieder neuen Grundlagen, die erklärt werden müssten, und diese wiederum.
Auf der Suche würdest Du nie einen Anfang finden. 

Aber irgendwas als Anfang zu sehen, ist auch verkehrt. Wie gesagt, man kann es immerwieder hinterfragen, man würde nie einen Anfang finden. Und weil wir uns sowas einfach nicht vorstellen können, wird diese Frage immer offen bleiben. Genauso, als würde man Unendlichkeit dementieren oder beweisen wollen.

P.S.: Sorry, dass ich wieder mitquatsche, aber vielleicht lernst Du ja doch was.   *stups*


----------



## Trickmaster (6. Juli 2007)

*@aph* Das ist Quatsch. Diese Art von gewissen ahst du eindeutig nur durch dieses chrostlich geprägte Abendland. In jeder Ecke ist das Chroistentum verwurzelt und selbst wenn dein UrUrgroßeltern und alle danach 100%ige Atheisten waren, haben sie die christliche Moral bis hier hin mitgenommen.

Und dein Denken über die Evolutionstheorie ist nicht wissenschaftlich sondern darwinistisch, was übrigens nichts mit purer Wissenschaft zutun hat. Ich weiß von was ich hier poste, denn ich habe einen Evolutionsbiologen von "Morphisto" dazu ausgiebig gefragt.

Es gibt 2 Menschengruppen, die der Evolutionstheorie schaden: Die *Kreationisten* mit ihrer 6-Tage Schöpfung und die *Darwinisten*, die alles durch die Selektion zuerklären versuchen.

GERADE die Religion war beim Sprung vom egoistischen Affen zu einem sozialem Lebewesen wichtig. Die Religion war die erste Gemeinsamkeit aller menschen. Menschen mit demselben Glauben konnten dadurch zusammenleben. Sie hielten zusammen, begruben ihre Mitmenschen, schützen sich gegenseitig zum Gemeinwohl, aufgrund des Glaubens, dass man sie im Jenseits wiedersehen würde und sie sich an einem Rächen könnten, wenn man sich nicht um ihre Kinder und Enkel sorgen würde.
OHNE diese eine Gemeinsamkeit würden sich die meisten doch wortwörtlich am Arsch (tut mir leid) vorbeigehen. Der Mensch könnte auch als wandernder Einzelgänger überleben.

Der Mensch ist ein egoistisches Tier und überhaupt nicht gesellschaftsfähig. Deswegen reden einem die Eltern ubewusst durch ihr Handeln oder auch ganz bewusst Moral ein, die es seit Jahrtausenden gibt und nur durch die Religion weitergetragen wurde. Mit dem verschwinden der Religionen zieht man der Menschheit den Stuhl weg auf dem sie seit Jahren sitzen. Wir befinden uns gerade in der Zeit wo der Atheismus den Stuhl wegzieht. Und es fängt schon bei der niedrigen Geburtenrate an. Menschen sind mittlerweile so egoistisch, dass sie noch nicht mal mehr Kinder kriegen wollen. Als Ausrede sagen sie z.B. :"Ich möchte nicht, dass mein Kind in diese Welt hineingeboren wird." Hallo? Es gab davor WESENTLICH schlimmere Zeiten. Nur ein Beispiel.
Die Umwelt schützt du auch nicht aufrgund deines Gewissens. Du bist von vorne bis hinten manipuliert worden. Und es gibt eigentlich genügend Beweise dafür, dass nicht wir an der Erwärmung schuld sind, doch die UN ignoriert diese Informationen bewusst. Außerdem ist nicht CO2 das schadende Treibhausgas sondern vielmehr Methan und dies wird in den Reisfeldern und besonders von Kühen produziert. Es ist ein deutlich stärkeres Treibhausgas als CO2 und das Schlimme: Es wird in Massen ausgefurzt und von Pflanzen ausgeatmet. Nur wenige wissen das. Und noch wenigere Menschen wissen, dass es schon längst zu spät ist, das Klima zu verbessern, falls wir wirklich daran schuld sind. Das die Arktis schmilzt ist übrigens auch nichts schlimmes. Nur die Antarktis könnte den Meeresspiegel steigen lassen und zwar um max. 30 cm und NICHT 2 Meter. Und teufel, wir leben nicht in Holland und alle Menschen die am Strand leben hätten das schon voraussehen müssen. Schließlich weiß man seit den 60ern, dass die Umwelt durch den menschen zerstört wird und die Indianer und andere Stämme, die uns ach so fortschrittlichen Europäer und Amerikaner beobachteten wussten dass, seit unsere Ankunft in ihrem Land.

Also was solls? Wir verhindern durch die Erwärmung sogar die Eiszeit, die seit "kurzem" angefangen hat und retten dadurch etliche Arten mehr, als wenn wir die Erwärmung verhindern. Schon mal daran gedacht? Ne natürlich nicht.. Warum auch ^^

Zurück zur echten Evolution. lest euch mal das hier durch. Ich habe das Gefühl das einige Poster siet der Eröffnung dieses Threads nicht den wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt in dieser Zeit mitbedacht haben: http://www.senckenberg.de/root/index.php?page_id=1188


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 06.07.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *@aph*



Nachdem ich den Rest deines Postings gelesen habe, habe ich mich entschieden, auf solch eine Sammlung dummsinniger Behauptungen gar nix mehr zu schreiben. Mehr als Grinsen geht da nicht. *g*


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, doch? Ich fühle mich grade ein wenig unsicher, weil ich es komisch finde, dass ich dir die Grundlagen der Evolutionstheorie erkläre. Selektion, Verbreitung von Genen, Erhaltung der Art - das müsste dir doch eigentlich was sagen?
> 
> Alle Arten, die das nicht so gehandhabt haben, sind ganz einfach ausgestorben.
> 
> Außerdem führt das doch von der Fragestellung weg, ob Moral Religion benötigt. Selbst wenn ich dir nicht erklären könnte, warum es evolutionsbiologisch plausibel ist, ist das dennoch eine Erklärung, die das Religiöse negiert. Affen sind nicht religiös.



Nein ich will gar nicht darauf hinaus, dass Moral Religion benötigt. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass Moral nicht vollständig wissenschaftlich herleitbar ist. Religion ist da eine Möglichkeit zu einer Moral zu kommen. Es gibt andere Wege, sicher, aber auch die sind nicht per se besser oder schlechter.

Aber ich wundere mich auch wieso du mir die Evolutionstheorie erklärst. Die hat nämlich mit der Frage nach dem "Warum" überhaupt nichts zutun. Sie beschriebt nur das "Wie".


----------



## lenymo (6. Juli 2007)

Irgenwie ist ganze hier doch sinnfrei und dreht sich immer und immer wieder im Kreis. Der ganze Religions- und Evolutionsquatsch kann mir gestohlen bleiben ich halte einfach an meinem eigenen simplen Weltbild fest und hab meinen Spaß dabei. Mehr brauch ich nicht zum Leben  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trickmaster (6. Juli 2007)

Das ist deine Meinung. Und das wars auch schon: Nur eine MEINUNG, aber nicht die Wahrheit. ich poste nur nachdem, was ich von echten Wissenschaftlern mitbekommen habe und nicht nach dem, was ich denke, wie Du zum Beispiel...

Und das du dich darüber lustig machst ist auch eine typische Reaktion von Kreationisten auf Erkenntnisse in der Evolution. Du hast also mit denen mehr gemeinsam, als ich. Denn du siehst das alles aus deine darwinistischen (also längst veralteten) Sicht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass Atheismus auch nur ein Glaube ist... Und glauben kann man soviel ich weiß alles. Von Superman über den  Weihnachtsmann bis zur Matrix. Also bilde dir ruhig deine Meinung, aber behaupte nicht, dass dein verrücktes Weltbild die Wissenschaft als Standbein hat. Nein. Es ist auch nur ein glaube. 

Hä? ich dachte Bilder posten ist verboten   ?


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und wenn du dein Warum gefunden hast, darfst du gleich nach dem Warum Warum suchen. Es würde nämlich bedeuten, du könntest deine Erkenntnis begreifen und erklären. Dann müsste man sich die Frage stellen, warum deine  Erkenntnis so ist, wie sie ist. Und danach diese neue, usw, usw.
> 
> Sobald man etwas irgendwie definieren kann, unterliegt es wieder neuen Grundlagen, die erklärt werden müssten, und diese wiederum.
> Auf der Suche würdest Du nie einen Anfang finden.
> ...



Eben das ist ja das Problem.

Wie sieht denn deine Lösung dazu aus?


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich will gar nicht darauf hinaus, dass Moral Religion benötigt. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass Moral nicht vollständig wissenschaftlich herleitbar ist. Religion ist da eine Möglichkeit zu einer Moral zu kommen. Es gibt andere Wege, sicher, aber auch die sind nicht per se besser oder schlechter.


Naja - eine plausible Erklärung ist doch aber besser als ein "das ist halt so", oder? :o



> Aber ich wundere mich auch wieso du mir die Evolutionstheorie erklärst. Die hat nämlich mit der Frage nach dem "Warum" überhaupt nichts zutun. Sie beschriebt nur das "Wie".



Ihre Grundlagen sind nötig, um zu erklären, WARUM es dazu gekommen ist, dass uns heute so etwas wie "Moral" (ich bezweifle, dass es das wirklich gibt) wichtig ist. Sie erklärt nicht nur das Wie, sondern auch das Warum, nämlich in dem Moment, da Zielsetzung und Mittel evolutionärer Auslese Deckungsgleichheit erfahren.

Man könnte das Warum auch anders erklären: Wir sind diejenigen, die existieren, WEIL die Evolution die Moral gegeben hat. Und die, die sie nicht hatten, sind ausgestorben.

Bei der Evolution sind Wie und Warum deckungsgleich.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 06.07.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist deine Meinung. Und das wars auch schon: Nur eine MEINUNG, aber nicht die Wahrheit. ich poste nur nachdem, was ich von echten Wissenschaftlern mitbekommen habe und nicht nach dem, was ich denke, wie Du zum Beispiel...


Unterstell mir nichts, was du nicht beweisen kannst.



> Mal davon abgesehen, dass Atheismus auch nur ein Glaube ist... Und glauben kann man soviel ich weiß alles.


Ich bin Agnostiker, kein Atheist.


----------



## lenymo (6. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 06.07.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? ich dachte Bilder posten ist verboten   ?


Allein der Glaube macht es möglich (und die img-funktion bei der Threaderstellung).


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich hört sich das recht unplausibel an.

Die Moral ist Ergebnis der Evolution und gleichzeitig ist die Evolution Ergebnis einer bestimmten Moral  Erklärst du da nicht das eine mit dem Anderen und andersherum?

Wobei die Frage nach dem Warum für mich immer noch nicht befriedigend beantwortet ist.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich hört sich das recht unplausibel an.
> 
> Die Moral ist Ergebnis der Evolution und gleichzeitig ist die Evolution Ergebnis einer bestimmten Moral  Erklärst du da nicht das eine mit dem Anderen und andersherum?



Nein, das ist halt eine Besonderheit der Evolutionstheorie: Oft fragt man sich: Was hat sich die Natur dabei gedacht? Wie kommt es, dass dies und jenes so sinnvoll ist? Die Antwort ist immer dieselbe: Alle schlechteren Varianten sind ausgestorben.

Dass der Mensch ein soziales Wesen ist, und dass er die von mir beschriebenen Triebe entwickelt hat (Gruppenbildung, Abgrenzung, Zusammenarbeit) ist ganz simpel das Ergebnis vieler Versuche, von denen sich der beste und zukunftsträchtige durchgesetzt hat.

Es gibt natürlich auch andere Spezies, die nicht sozial leben, die sehr egoistisch sind, usw.. Aber die sind nicht denkfähig, schon gar nicht können sie in einem Forum posten.

Dass ausgerechnet solch eine Spezies (mit sozialem Verhalten und komplexen Interaktionen) zu der intelligentesten entwickelt hat, ist glaube auch kein Zufall, sondern ergibt sich logisch aus den kognitiven Anforderungen eines solchen Konzepts.


----------



## Trickmaster (6. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.07.2007 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeig mal deine Tests. Du musst aber wissen, dass du hier gerade gegen die darwinistisch-freudianische Sicht des Menschens stellst und somit deine ganze Argumentation sich widerspricht.
Erst behauptest du, das wäre alles wissenschaftlich erklärbar und dann behauptest du, dass der Mensch sozial ist. Das geht nicht, wenn du wüsstest, wie Darwin und Freud denken.
"Simpel". Das ist das Stichwort. Die Evolutionstheorie ist nicht simpel. Natürliche Selektion und Co. sind lediglich Methapern.



> Bemerkenswerterweise wird nämlich regelmäßig übersehen, dass der Kreationismus nicht ausschließlich eine Gegenbewegung gegen die Evolutionstheorie war, sondern im engen Zusammenhang der Darwinschen Evolutionstheorie diskutiert wurde. Wenn also heute der Kreationismus als Bedrohung der Evolutionstheorie dargestellt wird, so kann dies nur dann gelten, wenn man vermutet, dass die Evolutionstheorie synonym zum Darwinismus ist.


http://www.morphisto.de/forschung/forschung-bio.html


Meine Meinung ist, dass *allein* die darwinische Evolutionstheorie veraltet ist und das meinen auch "verdammt" viele Wissenschaftler. Darunter eben auch die Evolutionswissenschaftler von Morphisto, die die frankfurter Evolutionstheorie "erfanden", nach der schon seit langem erflogreich geabreitet wird.

*aph* Was hälst du vom "DaVinci Code"?


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 06.07.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeig mal deine Tests.


Was für Tests?



> Erst behauptest du, das wäre alles wissenschaftlich erklärbar und dann behauptest du, dass der Mensch sozial ist. Das geht nicht, wenn du wüsstest, wie Darwin und Freud denken.


Das Soziale ist doch gerade das, was die Überlebenschancen der Spezies Mensch, der jeweiligen Gruppe aber auch des Individuums erhöhen. Ich denke, das habe ich hinreichend plausibel dargelegt.



> "Simpel". Das ist das Stichwort. Die Evolutionstheorie ist nicht simpel. Natürliche Selektion und Co. sind lediglich Methapern.


Natürlich, das sind verkürzte Darstellungen. Die Mechanismen dahinter bleiben aber gleich und eigentlich hatte ich das nötige Hintergrundwissen hier in diesem Thread vorausgesetzt.



> Meine Meinung ist, dass *allein* die darwinische Evolutionstheorie veraltet ist und das meinen auch "verdammt" viele Wissenschaftler.


Na sicher ist sie alt. Dass aber Auslese und Mutationen nicht mehr gültig seien, wären mir neu. 
Übrigens hab ich Darwin nie erwähnt.



> *aph* Was hälst du vom "DaVinci Code"?


Was hat denn das damit zu tun?


----------



## seishin-ri (6. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 06.07.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich die Frage nach dem Anbeginn stellt, gibt es keine Lösung. Mein Drang nach Wissen fängt mit meiner Wahrnehmung an, parallel dazu lerne ich durch eigene Beobachtung, oder durch plausible Lösungsvorschläge anderer, wofür mir aber plausible Beweise geliefert werden müssen. Und das war was ich immer sagte, deswegen bin ich eher Anhänger von Wissenschaften. Nicht weil es ein Glaube sein soll, sondern weil ich es von den anderen differenziere.

Nach wie vor sehe ich Religion als eine Option der Evolution, aber genauso kann jemand eine neue "erfinden". Bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde, bleibt alles offen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Dir das dir plausibel erklären soll.
Aber kurz gesagt unterscheide ich so:

*Religion:* Überirdische Vorgaben, die keine Beweiselage bieten (wobei ich nicht erwähnen brauche, dass die Idee eigentlich vom Menschen kommt) 

*Wissenschaft:* Vom Mensch erzeugte Methode, mit Definitionen und Gesetzmäßigkeiten eine Ebene der Erklärung zu bieten.

Wenn das Prinzip der Wissenschaft richtig funtioniert, sollte daran garnichts falsch sein. Denn bevor eine Beobachtung in eine Definition gequetscht wird, wird sie bewiesen. Und ein Beweis ist eine unanfechtbare Tatsache. Natürlich ist es möglich, dass andere Interpretationen wahrscheinlich sind. Aber für uns bilden diese Naturwissenschaften unsere eigene Grundlage, die Welt zu erklären. Ich denke es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten dies zu tun. Aber es sollten immer Beweise geliefert werden. Darauf läuft alles hinaus. 

Es gibt unzählige für uns unsichtabre Vorgänge, die außerhalb unser Wahrnehmung stattfinden. Aber es ist nur möglich, die Dinge zu erklären, die in diesem Wahrnehmungsfeld existieren oder die wir hineintransferieren. Aber wir entwickeln uns, und finden mmer mehr heraus. Sollte ich jetzt gleich den leichten Weg nehmen und an Etwas glauben, nur weil unser Geist es momentan nicht begreifen kann? Nö...

Das ganz große Problem ist leider unserer freier Wille und unsere unbegrenzte Vorstellungskraft. Uns ist es möglich sich Begriffe wie Unendlichkeit, Anfang und Ende vorzustellen und in Frage zu stellen. Dadurch kommen wir eigentlich niemals auf eine befriedigende Antwort. Vielleicht ist das garnicht nötig? Vielleicht sind die Naturgesetze einfach die Grundlage? Vielleicht ist unsere Fähigkeit Entscheidungen zu treffen ein Bug? Dann wären wir aber nur ein Segment eines großen Systems, und das bedarf einer Ordnung, die erklärt werden sollte.

Seht ihr? Da ist es schon wieder. Es gibt immer neue Fragen, wenn Antworten geliefert werden. Das ist einfach unsere Natur. Und da ist es nur natürlich, dass sich soviele in eigenen Vorstellungen verrennen, egal, wer nun recht haben möge...


----------



## seishin-ri (7. Juli 2007)

He Leute, jetzt fühl' ich mich aber verarscht, wenn mir niemand widerspricht.


----------



## TBrain (7. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 07.07.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> He Leute, jetzt fühl' ich mich aber verarscht, wenn mir niemand widerspricht.



Nur Geduld.... ich werde noch darauf antworten... heute allerdings nicht mehr und morgen evtl auch nicht, aber irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Trickmaster (7. Juli 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 06.07.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du scheinst es aber noch nicht so kapiert zu haben, wie es Darwin und Freud meinten. Da hat sich nichts im Gehirn verändert, damit wir sozial werden. Das wird alles durch Meme weitergegeben und liegt keinesfalls in den Genen. In den Genen liegt Egoismus in reinster Form. Dem Menschen würde es am A**** vorbeigehen, was z.B. beim Holocaust passiert ist, wenn man nicht von allem eingeredet bekommen würde, es war schlimm. 



> "Simpel". Das ist das Stichwort. Die Evolutionstheorie ist nicht simpel. Natürliche Selektion und Co. sind lediglich Methapern.


Natürlich, das sind verkürzte Darstellungen. Die Mechanismen dahinter bleiben aber gleich und eigentlich hatte ich das nötige Hintergrundwissen hier in diesem Thread vorausgesetzt.



> Meine Meinung ist, dass *allein* die darwinische Evolutionstheorie veraltet ist und das meinen auch "verdammt" viele Wissenschaftler.


Na sicher ist sie alt. Dass aber Auslese und Mutationen nicht mehr gültig seien, wären mir neu. 
Übrigens hab ich Darwin nie erwähnt.[/quote][/quote]

Gültig sind sie noch, aber schon lange nicht mehr so entscheident. Du ignorierst etliche Tier- und Pflanzenarten, die nach deinem "Weltbild" schon längst ausgestroben wären, darunter auch der Mensch.
Es geht vielmehr um ökologische Nischen und in solche können auch Tiere, die in nichts gut sind und trotzdem seit Millionen jahren leben.



> *aph* Was hälst du vom "DaVinci Code"?


Was hat denn das damit zu tun? [/quote][/quote]
Antworte doch einfach. 


Was hast du übrigens über mein Bild der Globalen Klimaerwärmung auszusetzen?


----------



## ElNonsk (8. Juli 2007)

Wie angekündigt, werde ich jetzt eine "kleine" Pause bis zum 29/30. Juli machen. In drei Wochen wird es dann die nächsten Posts von meiner Seite geben.

P.S.: Entschuldigung, dass ich in den letzten zehn Tagen nur spärlich gepostet habe. Hatte leider wieder mal nur wenig Zeit (aber ihr kennt mich ja *gg*). Ich hoffe, dass ich in drei Wochen mehr Zeit zum Schreiben finden werde.

P.P.S.: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass sich die letzten Seiten des Threads um einige Themen (z. B. auch Ethik) drehen, die bereits in dem Thread diskutiert wurde. Ich würde (den neuen Diskussionspartnern) nochmals empfehlen, sich einige der früheren Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen, damit nicht immer dieselben Sachen durchgekaut werden. Ist aber nur eine Empfehlung meinerseits, ihr könnt euch auch ruhig weiter die Köpfe einschlagen    (in drei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei   )


----------



## XIII13 (8. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 08.07.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie angekündigt, werde ich jetzt eine "kleine" Pause bis zum 29/30. Juli machen. In drei Wochen wird es dann die nächsten Posts von meiner Seite geben.
> 
> P.S.: Entschuldigung, dass ich in den letzten zehn Tagen nur spärlich gepostet habe. Hatte leider wieder mal nur wenig Zeit (aber ihr kennt mich ja *gg*). Ich hoffe, dass ich in drei Wochen mehr Zeit zum Schreiben finden werde.
> 
> P.P.S.: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass sich die letzten Seiten des Threads um einige Themen (z. B. auch Ethik) drehen, die bereits in dem Thread diskutiert wurde. Ich würde (den neuen Diskussionspartnern) nochmals empfehlen, sich einige der früheren Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen, damit nicht immer dieselben Sachen durchgekaut werden. Ist aber nur eine Empfehlung meinerseits, ihr könnt euch auch ruhig weiter die Köpfe einschlagen    (in drei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei   )



Weil sich niemand 1650 Posts durchlesen will?  

Ich sag nur eins: Wenn Gott den Menschen wie in der Bibel geschaffen hat, dann hatte er am sechsten Tag Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## Doc_Holiday (8. Juli 2007)

XIII13 am 08.07.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich sag nur eins: Wenn Gott den Menschen wie in der Bibel geschaffen hat, dann hatte er am sechsten Tag Kopfschmerzen...


Ich kenn das ein wenig anders: 





			
				Ambrose Bierce schrieb:
			
		

> Sabbath is a weekly festival having its origin in the fact that God made the world in six days and was arrested on the seventh.


----------



## seishin-ri (8. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 08.07.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S.: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass sich die letzten Seiten des Threads um einige Themen (z. B. auch Ethik) drehen, die bereits in dem Thread diskutiert wurde. Ich würde (den neuen Diskussionspartnern) nochmals empfehlen, sich einige der früheren Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen, damit nicht immer dieselben Sachen durchgekaut werden. Ist aber nur eine Empfehlung meinerseits, ihr könnt euch auch ruhig weiter die Köpfe einschlagen    (in drei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei   )



Ist doch egal, wenn sich die Themen zu einem Punkt zurückführen, die schon drankamen, ist das doch nicht schlimm, denn eigentlich werden die Antworten nur fortgesetzt, als Reaktion, dann ist es normal, dass man nochmal etwas aufgreift. Und wen es stört, muss nicht antworten.

Ansonsten bis Ende des Monats *wink*
Wünsch' Dir einen guten Urlaub, falls Du einen hast. ^^


----------



## TBrain (8. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Dir das dir plausibel erklären soll.
> Aber kurz gesagt unterscheide ich so:
> 
> *Religion:* Überirdische Vorgaben, die keine Beweiselage bieten (wobei ich nicht erwähnen brauche, dass die Idee eigentlich vom Menschen kommt)
> ...



Also die Sache ist die: (eigentlich dachte ich wir wären schon da gewesen )

Zu einer Moral kannst du nicht durch eine Naturwissenschaft gelangen. Es kann keine "Beweise" für eine Moral geben, weil es keine Moral gibt, die absolut richtig ist.

Offensichtlich erkennst du jedoch trotzdem irgendeine Moral an. Warum, wenn es keine Beweise für die Richtigkeit gibt? Offenbar, weil du an die ihr zugrunde liegenden Werte glaubst. Auch diese kannst du nicht beweisen, du kannst lediglich daran glauben. Dieser Glauben kann z.B. durch eine Religion gerechtfertigt sein, eine andere religionsähnliche Rechtfertigung (z.B. Humanismus,...), oder auch ohne jede Rechtfertigung. Fakt ist aber: ab irgendeinem Punkt glaubst du, weil es keine Alternative zum glauben gibt (und nicht etwa weil du die Alternative nur noch nicht gefunden hast).

Und wie willst du jetzt noch Religion als mögliche Grundlage als grundsätzlich schlechter erklären, wo du doch selbst auch keine bessere Grundlage hast, als "nur" den Glauben an irgendetwas?

Diesen Satz von dir:


			
				seishin-ri am 06.07.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Drang nach Wissen fängt mit meiner Wahrnehmung an, parallel dazu lerne ich durch eigene Beobachtung, oder durch plausible Lösungsvorschläge anderer, *wofür mir aber plausible Beweise geliefert werden müssen.*



kannst du gar nicht 100%ig erfüllen. Für Moral gibt es keine Beweise, dennoch handelst du nach einer, und machst dann genau das (Glauben ohne Beweise) der Religion zum Vorwurf ^^


----------



## seishin-ri (8. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 08.07.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Textinhalt



Moral, Moral... Wer redet von Moral?
Das ist auch Begriff, den wir selber erfunden haben. Warum sollte das durch eine Religion erklärbar sein? Das ist für mich noch minder nachvollziehbar (Keine Angst, ich habe deine Textstellen diesbezüglich schon gelesen, nur nicht nachvollziehen können).

Moral, das ist bei jedem anders. Entwickelt sich aus einem Gesellschaftstyp, Erfahrungen, Verboten, Gewohnheiten, usw.

Das kann aber in jedem Land anders und auch total unterschiedlich sein. Warum sollte es dafür eine Konstante geben? Ich weiß nicht, wieso Du an Moral so beharrst.

Wie gesagt,  fehlt mir immernoch der Bezug zur Religion. Ich sehe da noch nichtmal eine logische Verbindung, bzw. wieso das damit beantwortet werden soll?


----------



## TBrain (8. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 08.07.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 08.07.2007 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es darum in der Religion geht! :-o 

Ich bin schockiert. Wie kann man nur von etwas eine Meinung haben, ohne auch nur ein paar Grundzüge zu verstehen. Kann doch nicht sein   Moral und keine logische Beziehung zur Religion - das ist ja das aller Neueste ^^


----------



## seishin-ri (8. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 08.07.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 08.07.2007 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, ich seh' keine sinnvolle. 
Erklär' doch mal bitte. 
Das was du aph erzählen wolltest, hatte auf jeden Fall keine Nachvollziehbarkeit geschaffen.


----------



## TBrain (8. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 08.07.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich seh' keine sinnvolle.
> Erklär' doch mal bitte.



liest du, was ich schreibe? In meinen letzten Posts ist alles erklärt.




> Das was du aph erzählen wolltest, hatte auf jeden Fall keine Nachvollziehbarkeit geschaffen.



 :-o was wollte ich erzählen?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 08.07.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 08.07.2007 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liest Du was ich schreibe? Ich habs nicht nachvollziehen können. Und ich war nicht der Einzige.



			
				TBrain am 08.07.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 08.07.2007 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr habt über Moral diskutiert. Und weder er noch ich konnten es nachvollziehen. Ich weiß nicht wer noch, nur ihr 2 habt ja diskutiert.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Liest Du was ich schreibe? Ich habs nicht nachvollziehen können. Und ich war nicht der Einzige.



doch jeder, außer du, hat es verstanden... crackajack hats sogar verstanden noch bevor ich es überhaupt vollständig erklärt hatte.



> [ihr habt über Moral diskutiert. Und weder er noch ich konnten *es nachvollziehen*. Ich weiß nicht wer noch, nur ihr 2 habt ja diskutiert.



was "nicht nachvollziehen" ?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Achja, ich glaub ich weiß wo unser Problem liegt. 

Du sagtest versch. Religionen akzeptieren Evolutionstheorien. Sie fragen aber eher nach dem Warum. Demnach akzeptieren sie alles, was entdeckt und festgelegt wird (ich bezieh' das jetzt mal auf eine).

Du willst jetzt unbedingt deine Frage beantwortet haben. Aber indem man nach dem Wie forscht, forscht man auch nach dem Warum. Ich hatte ja gesagt, man findet immer neue Anfänge.

Also auf die Frage nach dem Beginn können weder Religion noch Wissenschaft eine Antwort bringen, weil man sich durch Forschung und dadurch resultierende Definitionen immer neue Anfänge schafft. Achja und die Religion durch was eigentlich? Mutmaßungen? Fantasie? Aufmerksamkeitsdefizite? 
Punkt 1 der Unverständnis.

Nur ich sehe den Glauben als Ausweg in Bezug auf deine Moral, wenn man keine Erklärung hat. 
Etwas passt nich ins Schema? *Das* muss Gott sein.
Egal, ob es zur Zeit nur noch nicht erklärt werden kann.
Punkt 2 der Unverständnis.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, also dass jeder es nachvollziehen konnte.
Das ist jetzt ganz schön weit hergeholt.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum die Kuh manchmal lila ist.   
Deine Argumentation.

EDIT: Oh man, es ist schon spät, 5 mal korrigieren. >.<


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum die Kuh manchmal lila ist.
> Deine Argumentation, sprich deine Argumente



lies den Post noch einmal in Ruhe: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4234796&mid=5860308#5860308

da ist eigentlich klar erklärt.

aber nochmal in ganz einfachen Stichpunkten (nur als Ergänzung zu dem Post oben).

- du handelst nach einer Moral (richtig?)
- als Grundlage für die Moral gibt es keine Beweise (Fakt)
- du handelst also nach etwas, für was es keine Beweise gibt (Schlussfolgerung)
---> Genau das wirfst du gläubigen Menschen vor (siehe beliebigen Post von dir)

-------> großer Widerspruch. (Schlussfolgerung) -----> dein Vorwurf=unglaubwürdig.

jetzt verstanden?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Okay dann nochmal: Diese Argumentation ist weder schlüssig, noch erklärt sie dein Weltbild, und vor allem ist die Behauptung falsch, jeder außer ich würde es nachvollziehen können. Das ist ein ziemlich mutiges Wunschdenken, und vor allem Quatsch, wenn man die Stellen zurückverfolgt.

*seufz* Und nochmal die Moral:

*monotone Stimmlage anstimmt*

Ich sags zwar jetzt zum bestimmt 5. Mal, und das hat aph auch schon x-mal gesagt, nur dass Du es partout nicht verstehen willst:
Die Grundsätze der Moral liegen in unserer Gesellschaft, entwickelt aus unserem freien Willen,  durch unsere naturbedingten Veranlagungen resultierend. 
Deine Verbindung zur Religion, oder auch nur irgendeine sinnvolle Erklärung dafür reflektierst Du mit Verweis auf deine vorigen Posts, worauf ich auch schon mehrmals erwiderte, dass ich da Buchstaben sehe, aber mehr nicht.

Dadurch drehen wir uns ständig im Kreis, in dem Du uns ständig zum Ausgangspunkt zurück bringst. Wo bleibt jetzt eine zufriedenstellende Erklärung?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Ahja, nochwas, das ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen:

Warum muss es überhaupt für Moral einen Beweis geben? Wozu? Was richtig und falsch ist, wird doch nicht vorgeschrieben, sondern legt die Gesellschaft fest.
Wofür brauchst Du da jetzt ein Beweis? Die Fähigkeit Moral zu haben, resultiert doch aus unseren geistigen Möglichkeiten.
Den Begriff haben nur wir erfunden. Für etwas, was nur eine Grundeinstellung ist.


----------



## Boesor (9. Juli 2007)

Ich muss gestehen, dass hat besten Unterhaltungswert (na gut, es schwankt zwischen Unterhaltung und Kopfschmerzen.)

ich frage mich nur, wenn diese moralvorstellungen aus der gesellschaft herausgebildet wurden, wie kann dann die Religion rausgehalten worden sein?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 09.07.2007 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss gestehen, dass hat besten Unterhaltungswert (na gut, es schwankt zwischen Unterhaltung und Kopfschmerzen.)
> 
> ich frage mich nur, wenn diese moralvorstellungen aus der gesellschaft herausgebildet wurden, wie kann dann die Religion rausgehalten worden sein?



 Ich frage doch nur, warum man Moral mit Religion erklären kann.
Aber das könnt ihr mir nicht plausibel vermitteln. Von daher wirst Du sicher verstehen, dass meine Kopfschmerzen schon chronisch seit Beginn der Diskusion auftreten. Ich erkenne an den pulsierenden Schüben nach einem Klick auf den Aktualisierungs-Button, dass auf meinen Post geantwortet wurde.


----------



## Boesor (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage doch nur, warum man Moral mit Religion erklären kann.
> Aber das könnt ihr mir nicht plausibel vermitteln. Von daher wirst Du sicher verstehen, dass meine Kopfschmerzen schon chronisch seit Beginn der Diskusion auftreten. Ich erkenne an den pulsierenden Schüben nach einem Klick auf den Aktualisierungs-Button, dass auf meinen Post geantwortet wurde.



Dabei ist es so einfach: Jede Gesellschaft braucht Regeln.
Bei uns wurden diese Regeln maßgeblich von der Religion über religiöse Werte entwickelt.


----------



## bierchen (9. Juli 2007)

Die moralischen Wertvorstellungen einer Gesellschaft kommen nicht aus dem Nichts, sondern haben sich über die Zeit hinweg herausgebildet. Dabei sind sie nicht endgültig sondern unterliegen der Veränderung. So wie die Gesellschaft sich weiterentwickelt wird sich auch ihre Vorstellungen verändern, was moralisch und was unmoralisch ist.

Dass Religion Moral ganz entscheidend mitgeprägt hat, ist m.E. nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich ihren Einfluss auf die Menschen (die Gesellschaft) in der Vergangenheit ansieht.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 09.07.2007 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das heißt jetzt, das ist richtig? Damit ist also der Zusammenhang bewiesen? Und das nur, weil man einen Gott und eine Lebensart erfindet, weil es genug Dumme gibt, die nicht anders zu erziehen sind?
Ich glaube nicht, dass man dazu Religionen braucht. Es hätte auch anders verlaufen können. 

Sehr schwammig...


----------



## Boesor (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das heißt jetzt, das ist richtig? Damit ist also der Zusammenhang bewiesen? Und das nur, weil man einen Gott und eine Lebensart erfindet, weil es genug Dumme gibt, die nicht anders zu erziehen sind?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man dazu Religionen braucht. Es hätte auch anders verlaufen können.
> 
> Sehr schwammig...



Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht.
Glaubst du nur Dinge die 100% beweisbar sind?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

bierchen am 09.07.2007 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die moralischen Wertvorstellungen einer Gesellschaft kommen nicht aus dem Nichts, sondern haben sich über die Zeit hinweg herausgebildet. Dabei sind sie nicht endgültig sondern unterliegen der Veränderung. So wie die Gesellschaft sich weiterentwickelt wird sich auch ihre Vorstellungen verändern, was moralisch und was unmoralisch ist.
> 
> Dass Religion Moral ganz entscheidend mitgeprägt hat, ist m.E. nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich ihren Einfluss auf die Menschen (die Gesellschaft) in der Vergangenheit ansieht.



Bestreite ich ja nicht. Allerdings heißt das noch lange nicht, dass damit eine Erkläung für TBrain's "Warum" gegeben ist.

Religionen waren halt eine Möglichkeit  Menschen (ob durch Gottesfürchtigkeit oder nicht) zu einer Gemeinschaft mit Regeln zu bringen.
Nur, wären die Leute damals schon anders gewesen, oder ganz schlicht, hätten sich garkeine religiösen Entwicklungen ergeben, hieße das es gäbe keine Moral?
Dann hätten sich andere Wege offenbart, die Moral wäre womöglich eine ganz andere. Trotzdem, wo bleibt der Zusammenhang, dass darin die Wurzeln liegen?

Letztendlich beweist das garnichts. Denn wenn Moral nun durch Religionen verändert wurde, oder nicht, ist das nicht der alleinige Grund ihrer Existenz. Nur dass es beeinflussbar ist.
Und trotzdem ist Moral auf menschliches Verhalten zurückzuführen in einer Gesellschaft zu überleben. So, jetzt sind wir wieder bei den Veranlagungen. Noch eine Runde bitte.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, ich glaub ich weiß wo unser Problem liegt.
> 
> Du sagtest versch. Religionen akzeptieren Evolutionstheorien.



ja, aber um die Evolutionstheorie geht es gar nicht unbedingt



> Sie fragen aber eher nach dem Warum.



die Religionen? Ja! nicht nur in Bezug auf die Evolutionstheorie.



> Demnach akzeptieren sie alles, was entdeckt und festgelegt wird (ich bezieh' das jetzt mal auf eine).



Sie = Die Religion? Ich kann nicht für alle sprechen, aber ich sage eingeschränkt: ja! Zumindest zu dem, was von den Naturwissenschaften entdeckt wird.



> Du willst jetzt unbedingt deine Frage beantwortet haben.



die nach dem: Warum? ja   *hechel*



> Aber indem man nach dem Wie forscht, forscht man auch nach dem Warum.



also das finde ich ist eine sehr gewagte Behauptung. Ich würde das sogar stark in Zweifel ziehen. Es ist aber sicherlich falsch wenn es um das Warum als Sinnfrage geht (was ist der Sinn von etwas?)



> Ich hatte ja gesagt, man findet immer neue Anfänge.



Naja, aber wenn man das Warum (Sinnfrage) überhaupt nicht (zufriedenstellend) beantworten kann, findet man auch nicht immer etwas Neues.



> Also auf die Frage nach dem Beginn können weder Religion noch Wissenschaft eine Antwort bringen, weil man sich durch Forschung und dadurch resultierende Definitionen immer neue Anfänge schafft.



Hmm, naja das ist etwas kompliziert. Die Frage ist: der Beginn von Was?



> Achja und die Religion durch was eigentlich? Mutmaßungen? Fantasie? Aufmerksamkeitsdefizite?
> Punkt 1 der Unverständnis.



Das hängt davon ab, zu welchem "Beginn" etwas gesagt werden soll.



> Nur ich sehe den Glauben als Ausweg in Bezug auf deine Moral, wenn man keine Erklärung hat.



Falsch: es gibt keine Erklärung in Bezug auf Moral, die absolut Richtig wäre. Deshalb ist jede Antwort "nur ein Ausweg"



> Etwas passt nich ins Schema? *Das* muss Gott sein. Egal, ob es zur Zeit nur noch nicht erklärt werden kann.
> Punkt 2 der Unverständnis.



Das ist eben nicht auf wirklich alles Anwendbar. Es gibt Fragen auf die der Mensch eine Antwort finden kann, aber sie noch nicht gefunden hat (Naturwissenschaften) ---> Gott ist nicht die Antwort, sondern wir wissen es einfach (noch) nicht.

Und es gibt Fragen auf die der Mensch keine absolut richtige Antwort finden kann. Das ist für viele Sinnfragen (z.B. Sinn des Lebens) der Fall. Hier ist die Antwort von Gläubigen: Gott gibt dem einen Sinn. Und da es in dieser Kategorie keinen Gegenbeweis geben kann, kann man niemandem diese Überzeugung absprechen.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 09.07.2007 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht.
> Glaubst du nur Dinge die 100% beweisbar sind?



Letztendlich ja. Wobei man nicht auf dem Begriff "Beweis" rumreiten sollte. Ich will nur plausible Erklärungen. Das will doch jeder. Oder reicht Dir etwa deine Überzeugung, irgendwann auf Gott zu verweisen?

Glaube ja nicht, ich will Euch hier klarmachen, ich verstehe die Welt (zu 100. Aber das Prinzip von Erforschen, Entdecken, Erkennen, Annehmen, Korrigieren, Festigen soltle uns doch eine Annäherung ermöglichen.

Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, das Problem wird sein, überhaupt zu den 100% zu kommen. Denn man wird immer neue Anfänge versuchen wollen zu finden (ich weiß grad ehrlich nicht ob das grammatisch so korrekt ist, das klingt komisch ^^).

Und darin finde ich Eure Frage nach Moral begründet. Ihr sucht einen dieser Anfänge. Das geht aber auch mit Wissenschaft.
Und damit unterscheiden wir uns quasi überhaupt nicht. Wir stellen dieselbe Frage, wollen nur auf unterschiedlichem Weg dorthin. Nur das man niemals an einem Punkt aufhören sollte.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay dann nochmal: Diese Argumentation ist weder schlüssig, noch erklärt sie dein Weltbild,



Moment mal, was weist du denn von meinem Weltbild? Das finde ich ziemlich anmaßend von dir.



> und vor allem ist die Behauptung falsch, jeder außer ich würde es nachvollziehen können. Das ist ein ziemlich mutiges Wunschdenken, und vor allem Quatsch, wenn man die Stellen zurückverfolgt.



Du warst bis jetzt der einzige, der sich beschwert hat 



> Ich sags zwar jetzt zum bestimmt 5. Mal, und das hat aph auch schon x-mal gesagt, nur dass Du es partout nicht verstehen willst:
> Die Grundsätze der Moral liegen in unserer Gesellschaft, entwickelt aus unserem freien Willen,  durch unsere naturbedingten Veranlagungen resultierend.



Ich hab noch schon gesagt, dass das das "Wie" erklärt, aber nicht die Moral beweist. Weil es für die Moral eben keine Beweise gibt/ geben kann.

Mag ja sein, dass dir das Wie reicht und du dann aus Bequemheit einfach nicht weiter nach weiteren Antworten suchst. Gut, ist deine Entscheidung. Aber es gibt eben Menschen, die weiter denken 



> Deine Verbindung zur Religion, oder auch nur irgendeine sinnvolle Erklärung dafür reflektierst Du mit Verweis auf deine vorigen Posts, worauf ich auch schon mehrmals erwiderte, dass ich da Buchstaben sehe, aber mehr nicht.



Wie gesagt: es ist verständlich erklärt. Ich weis nicht an welcher Stelle du nicht mitdenken kannst, das musst du mir schon sagen.

bzw. in Ruhe durchlesen (das muss ich bei deinen Posts auch, denn du drückst dich ziemlich unklar aus - muss ich mal sagen)

*ermüdend*



			
				seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja, nochwas, das ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen:
> 
> Warum muss es überhaupt für Moral einen Beweis geben? Wozu? Was richtig und falsch ist, wird doch nicht vorgeschrieben, sondern legt die Gesellschaft fest.
> Wofür brauchst Du da jetzt ein Beweis? Die Fähigkeit Moral zu haben, resultiert doch aus unseren geistigen Möglichkeiten.
> Den Begriff haben nur wir erfunden. Für etwas, was nur eine Grundeinstellung ist.



Ein Schritt zur Erkenntnis? ^^

Moral braucht keinen Beweis. Warum ich das angebracht habe? Weil du Anfangs deinen Angriff auf die Religion im allgemeinen darauf begründet hast, weil sie nicht von Beweisen ausgeht, du aber nur das akzeptierst, was von Grund auf bewiesen ist.

Ich habe einfach nach einem Beispiel gesucht, das du akzeptierst, was aber nicht bewiesen ist/ werden kann. Das sollte dir zeigen, dass deine Argumentation und dein Verhalten nicht zusammenpassen. Ergo: du kannst diese Argumentation nicht glaubhaft gegen andere verwenden.


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> Religionen waren halt eine Möglichkeit  Menschen (ob durch Gottesfürchtigkeit oder nicht) zu einer Gemeinschaft mit Regeln zu bringen.
> Nur, wären die Leute damals schon anders gewesen, oder ganz schlicht, hätten sich garkeine religiösen Entwicklungen ergeben, hieße das es gäbe keine Moral?
> Dann hätten sich andere Wege offenbart, die Moral wäre womöglich eine ganz andere. Trotzdem, wo bleibt der Zusammenhang, dass darin die Wurzeln liegen?
> 
> ...


Lass mich mal kurz einspringen. 
Ich halte es für absolut offensichtlich, dass es zwischen der "allgemeingültigen" Moral im sinne eines Werteverständnisses und der Religion starke Zusammenhänge gibt. Fakt ist, dass viele Grundsätze unseres heutigen Zusammenlebens aus religiösen Regeln bzw. religiösen Weltanschauungen hervorgingen. Ich will hier nicht unbedingt sagen, dass die Religion der Schöpfer dieser Werte war. Ich denke viel eher, dass die Religion wenn mann so will ein Regelwerk für die Moral war, dass sozusagen die Moral und die Werte in Worte gefasst und aufgeschreiben wurden.
Und zu deinem Disput mit TBrain: Soweit ich das verstanden hab (ohne wirklich alle Posts gelesen zu haben) geht es darum:
Die Moral, in welcher Form auch immer, ist etwas an das Menschen glauben und woran sie sich halten (wohl auch du). Es ist allerdings etwas abstraktes, das heißt mann kann seine Gültigkeit nicht beweisen. Sondern die Gültigkeit der Moral ergibt sich daraus, dass die Menschen daran glauben und diese "Regeln" befolgen. Gleiches gilt für die Religion


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [Textinhalt]



Die Frage nach dem Sinn. Hm, ganz schwierige Sache. Es gibt da eine eigentlich meine ziemlich erschreckend langweilige Theorie: Es gibt keinen. Jedenfalls nicht in der Form, wie wir es gerne hören mögen. Und da kommen wir wieder zu dem Stichwort Anfang. Wenn wir also einen Sinn für etwas haben, sind wir nicht frei. Jetzt haben wir schon etliches Über unsere Existenz in Erfahrung gebracht, können es aber nur auf einen Punkt zurückverfolgen. Das ist in der Religion wie in der Wissenschaft das gleiche. 
Wenn das alles einen Sinn haben sollte, gibt es noch mehr, vielleicht sogar mehrere Schöpfungen oder Urknälle (  ).
Allerdings beginnt da ein unendliches Problem: Wir finden keinen Anfang. Wenn alle Existenzen für nur einen Grund da sein sollen, was hat dieser Grund als weiteren Sinn? Das ist ja das, was ich meinte. man würde nie eine befriedigende Antwort erfahren.

Oder warum maßen wir uns an, sowas zu fragen? Nur weil wir die Fähigkeit dazu haben? Auch wir bestehen nur aus kleineren Teilen, das einzige, was uns vom Rest unterscheidet, ist die Fähigkeit Entscheidungen zu treffen.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt Fragen auf die der Mensch keine absolut richtige Antwort finden kann. Das ist für viele Sinnfragen (z.B. Sinn des Lebens) der Fall. Hier ist die Antwort von Gläubigen: Gott gibt dem einen Sinn. Und da es in dieser Kategorie keinen Gegenbeweis geben kann, kann man niemandem diese Überzeugung absprechen.


Ja, das stimmt natürlich, aber diskutieren kann man darüber.   
Aber da sagst du es ja selber: Keine erfassbare Antwort = Gott, und genau das meinte ich. Steht Gott also für alle Fragen die wir nicht erklären können?
Ich sagte schon, man weiß nicht, ob es irgendwann möglich ist. Nur zum Ende (oder Anfang) kommt man nie.

Ich versuche also die Antworten nicht mit Gott zu erklären, sondern weiterzuforschen (so gut ich kann   ).

Erklär' mir, warum sollten wir einen Sinn des Lebens haben?
Also für was sollte unser aller Grundgerüst sinnvoll sein?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal, was weist du denn von meinem Weltbild? Das finde ich ziemlich anmaßend von dir.


Wieso das  Es ist doch Teil deines Weltbildes.



			
				seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und deswegen findest Du, deine Argumentation ist schlüssig. Also wenn 7 von 10 gleichen Fällen eintreten, passiert es in allen 10 gleich , oder wie. Ich möchte Dich darauf hinweisen, dass aph wohl auch ein wenig andere Ansichten hatte. Und sonst halt blos keiner etwas dazu geschrieben hat.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch schon gesagt, dass das das "Wie" erklärt, aber nicht die Moral beweist. Weil es für die Moral eben keine Beweise gibt/ geben kann.


Und trotzdem willst Du es durch Glauben erklären.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag ja sein, dass dir das Wie reicht und du dann aus Bequemheit einfach nicht weiter nach weiteren Antworten suchst. Gut, ist deine Entscheidung. Aber es gibt eben Menschen, die weiter denken


Ja, damit wären wir in Sachen Anmaßung wohl quitt. Herrlich missinterpretiert. Natürlich frage ich nach dem Warum. Würden wir sonst die Diskusion führen?



			
				seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du verstehen würdest, worum es mir geht, schon.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das stimmt natürlich, aber diskutieren kann man darüber.
> Aber da sagst du es ja selber: Keine erfassbare Antwort = Gott, und genau das meinte ich. Steht Gott also für alle Fragen die wir nicht erklären können?



Wie schon gesagt: Für mich nur für die Antworten, die wir nicht finden können.



> Erklär' mir, warum sollten wir einen Sinn des Lebens haben?
> Also für was sollte unser aller Grundgerüst sinnvoll sein?



Keine Ahnung, aber die Frage steht ja irgendwie im Raum. Und selbst die Antwort: "Es gibt keinen Sinn" ist ja eine Antwort auf die Frage. Dabei ist auch diese Antwort nicht bewiesen, sondern Glaube


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 01:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und deswegen findest Du, deine Argumentation ist schlüssig. Also wenn 7 von 10 gleichen Fällen eintreten, passiert es in allen 10 gleich , oder wie. Ich möchte Dich darauf hinweisen, dass aph wohl auch ein wenig andere Ansichten hatte. Und sonst halt blos keiner etwas dazu geschrieben hat.



lies mal noch das von El_Cavito, der hats verstanden. Es geht mir nicht darum jemanden von etwas zu überzeugen (höchstens von Toleranz anderen Meinungen gegenüber).



> TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, denn wenn ich zu einer Antwort kommen will brauche ich den Glauben (nicht nur im religiösen Sinne)



> TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergiss es, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Nur ist es genau das was Gläubigen ja immer vorgeworfen wird (nicht weiter zu denken), du hast es auch gemacht, und hier konnte ich den Spieß eben mal umdrehen. ^^



			
				seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worum geht es dir? Und wie soll das die Situation besser machen? Der Widerspruch ist doch da  :-o


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 01:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhm, also ist Gott deine vorläufige Antwort auf Fragen auf die unser aller Geist noch keine Antworten weiß? Das ist aber immernoch seltsam für mich. Warum siehst Du diesen Zustand nicht einfach als "zurzeit noch nicht erklärbar" an?
Wenn Du jetzt also im Gegensatz zu mir an einen Gott glaubst, rechtfertigt es also deine Behauptung, du denkst weiter als ich? Du hast nur ein Wort gefunden, das für viele Menschen allerdings die Antwort auf alles ergibt. Damit bist du aber überhaupt keinen Schritt weiter als ich.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 01:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, Theorie


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Ähem Doppelpost, sorry.  
Sollte ein Nachtrag werden, aber es gestaltet sich wohl als schwer, den richtigen Button zu treffen.   

Ich wollte ins Bett, ich mache dann morgen weiter.
Bis dann...


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, also ist Gott deine vorläufige Antwort auf Fragen auf die unser aller Geist noch keine Antworten weiß?



Muss man hier alles dreimal schreiben? 

...nur auf die Fragen, auf die wir keine Antwort finden können (jetzt nicht und niemals)



> Du hast nur ein Wort gefunden, das für viele Menschen allerdings die Antwort auf alles ergibt. Damit bist du aber überhaupt keinen Schritt weiter als ich.



Nö, aber du bist auch nicht weiter als ich


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt Fragen auf die der Mensch keine absolut richtige Antwort finden kann. Das ist für viele Sinnfragen (z.B. Sinn des Lebens) der Fall.



sorry, wenn ich mich -als unwissender- einklinke:

wie kommst du darauf, dass es fragen gäbe, auf die es keine antworten gibt (ob der mensch sie findet ist ja wieder ne ganz andere frage)? 

was die frage nach dem sinn des lebens angeht:
die frage stellt sich sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur jemand, der dahinter einen sinn ersehen will- ansonsten ist die frage sinn-los. 

noch ein wort zum glauben:
zumindest für mich ist der "glaube" an irgendein höheres wesen eine komplett andere sache, als der "glaube" daran, dass letztendlich alles (wie auch immer) erklärbar ist- 
für mich ist das einfach eine sache der semantik. 

[kann sein, dass ihr das alles schon geklärt hab, hab mir nur die letzten 2 seiten durchgelesen und diese fragen wurden -für mich- nicht zufrieden stellend beantwortet    ]


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 09.07.2007 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du darauf, dass es fragen gäbe, auf die es keine antworten gibt (ob der mensch sie findet ist ja wieder ne ganz andere frage)?


Ich schließe mich Bonkic an, das hatte ich mir vorgenommen auch zu fragen. ^^


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier nicht unbedingt sagen, dass die Religion der Schöpfer dieser Werte war. Ich denke viel eher, dass die Religion wenn mann so will ein Regelwerk für die Moral war, dass sozusagen die Moral und die Werte in Worte gefasst und aufgeschreiben wurden.



So formuliert ist es korrekt. Um auf meine Theorie der Arterhaltung zurückzukommen: Erkenntnisgewinn führt zu verändertem Verhalten. Wo ein Mensch erkennt, dass er sich, seiner Sippe oder der Menschheit schadet, ändert er sein Verhalten. Aber das reicht oft nicht. Natürlich ist es für ihn von Vorteil, seinen Erkenntnisgewinn möglichst breit zu streuen, andere dazu zu bringen, es ihm gleich zu tun. Das geht mit Gesetzen, unausgesprochenen Konventionen, mit direkter Überredung - oder eben mit Religion. Insbesondere der Glaube an übermächtige Wesen, die einen für Fehlverhalten strafen können, ist eine besonders effiziente Methode, andere von deinen Vorstellungen zu überzeugen.

Vergleicht hierzu die Entwicklung der Religion an sich. Während es im Frühstadium noch örtlich begrenzte Naturgeister waren, die gepredigt wurden, waren es später globale Götter. Mit den technischen Möglichkeiten der Menschen und Kriegsführung, und mit der steigenden Erfahrung menschlicher Macht (zB schlimme Kriege) mussten auch die Götter mächtiger werden. Mehrere widerstreitende Götter konnten das nicht leisten, ein einziger, allmächtiger Gott, dem niemand die Authorität streitig macht, musste her.

Die Expansion der Gruppenidentitäten drückte sich auch dann noch in den religiösen Texten aus. Während das Alte Testament noch voll von Strafen, Gewalt, Vernichtungsfantasien gegenüber Andersgläubigen ist, so sind die Tötungsverbote der modernen Religionen zunehmend universaler verfasst (wenn auch weitestgehend ignoriert, wenn es ums Metzeln Andersartiger geht).

Fazit: Es ist ganz gleich, ob man es "Erziehung", "Moral", "Konvention" oder "Religion" nennt - in all dem drückt sich nichts als der Überlebenswille einer Spezies oder Gruppe von Menschen aus. Die Methoden sind nur das Vehikel zum Übertragen von Mensch zu Mensch. Jeder Mensch für sich kann ganz allein darauf kommen, was richtig ist und was falsch ist (so wie ich das für mich mir einbilde getan zu haben). Entsprechende Behauptungen darüber, warum ich so denke, sind daher Beleidigungen und auf demselben Niveau wie die unsinnige Behauptung, alle Religiösen seien nur schwach und flüchteten in die Religion.

Und ich bleibe dabei: Für mich ist die Frage nicht mehr unbeantwortet - und deshalb: Die nächste bitte.


----------



## Trickmaster (9. Juli 2007)

Sagt mal. Ihr habt auf meinen Post nicht geantwortet. Heißt das etwa, dass ich recht habe? (Würde mich nicht wudnern)


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 09.07.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal. Ihr habt auf meinen Post nicht geantwortet. Heißt das etwa, dass ich recht habe? (Würde mich nicht wudnern)



Hä? Haben wir doch. Zumindest auf die Teile deines Posts, die keine Beleidigungen oder kompletter Unsinn waren (zB deine Ausführungen zum Klimawandel, lol).


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.07.2007 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt Fragen, deren Antwort nur subjektiv gegeben werden kann. Diese Antwort ist dann zwar eine Antwort, allerdings ist sie nicht die Wahrheit (also für alle gültig). Das gilt z.B. für moralische Grundsätze. Diese basieren auf Werten. Werte sind jedoch nur subjektiv gültig und nicht absolut.



			
				Bonkic am 09.07.2007 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> was die frage nach dem sinn des lebens angeht:
> die frage stellt sich sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur jemand, der dahinter einen sinn ersehen will- ansonsten ist die frage sinn-los.



Naja, nur ist die Ansicht, dass eine Frage sinnlos ist, für mich kein Grund sie als beantwortet oder nicht existent zu betrachten.

------------------------
Ansonsten habe ich schon die ganze Zeit über das Gefühl, dass wir diese Diskussion schonmal hatten. Ich werde deshalb, wenn ich Zeit habe, mal am Anfang des Threads auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## HanFred (9. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 09.07.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal. Ihr habt auf meinen Post nicht geantwortet. Heißt das etwa, dass ich recht habe? (Würde mich nicht wudnern)


kann es sein, dass du darwinismus mit sozialdarwinismus (der allgemein nicht anerkannt wurde) vermischst?


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Fragen, deren Antwort nur subjektiv gegeben werden kann. Diese Antwort ist dann zwar eine Antwort, allerdings ist sie nicht die Wahrheit (also für alle gültig). Das gilt z.B. für moralische Grundsätze. Diese basieren auf Werten. Werte sind jedoch nur subjektiv gültig und nicht absolut.



Halloooo ... ignorierst du mich? *g*

Ich habe dir doch jetzt schon mehrfach eine logische(!) Antwort gegeben, die nicht anders ist als jede andere wissenschaftliche Erklärung menschlichen Verhaltens. Nix mit Glaube.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich lachen, weil es hieß, nur ich würde ein Problem damit haben.
Auch wenn ich mich vielleicht öfters unglücklich ausdrücke, genau das war mein Anliegen.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, keine Ignoranz von meiner Seite.

Deine Antwort habe ich zu Kenntnis genommen, finde sie aber nicht vollständig überzeugend. Für mich ist die Frage "Warum handeln wir nach genau dieser Moral" nur teilweise beantwortet. 

[El-Nonsk-Modus]
Ich möchte euch deshalb bitten, euch etwas in Geduld zu üben
[/El-Nonsk-Modus]   

Bis meinereiner wieder da ist, der dann erklären wird warum die Naturwissenschaft nicht alle Fragen beantworten kann....

bzw. bis ich in diesem Thread diese Diskussion gefunden habe.

@seishin-ri: Es wäre ein bedeutend besserer Stil erstmal meine Reaktion auf eine Frage/ einen Vorwurf abzuwarten, bevor du dich voreilig in etwas dumme Schlussfolgerungen verstrickst


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> @seishin-ri: Es wäre ein bedeutend besserer Stil erstmal meine Reaktion auf eine Frage/ einen Vorwurf abzuwarten, bevor du dich voreilig in etwas dumme Schlussfolgerungen verstrickst



Na da nimmt sich aber jemand wichtig. Das arrogante Echo schalmeit umher. 
Ich habe dir nur (mal wieder) meine Ansichten erklären wollen, und jetzt hat aph es mit seinem Stil versucht, und daraufhin habe ich nochmals darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es genau so meine, und du scheinst es immernoch nicht verstehen zu wollen.
Warum sollte ich mich,  oh' Eure Wichtigkeit, jetzt auf deinen Kommentar gedulden?

Ich glaube Du willst mir mit deinem Unterton nur vermitteln, dass Du in der Hinsicht  alles weißt und ich nix.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

*push*   

Hat gar nicht so lange gedauert. Also zum Problem warum die Evolutionstheorie die Frage nach Moral bzw. nach menschlichem Verhalten vollständig erklärt siehe diese Diskussion zwischen meinereiner und aph (geht über mehrere Posts, crackajack- und El-Nonsk-Posts dürfen ignoriert werden *gg*):

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4234796&mid=4368443#4368443

@sr: ich lasse mich nicht auf diesen Kleinkrieg mit dir ein. Diese Diskussion gab es hier schonmal, also lies sie bitte erstmal nach! Im übrigen hab ich nie behauptet alles zu wissen, ich lege nur Wert auf die Feststellung, dass andere (Du!) auch nicht alles wissen.

Und du musst schon etwas Geduld mitbringen! Was willst du? Gute Argumente, oder Schnellschüsse? Von letzteren hatten wir gestern Abend genug, das hatte nur schlichtweg keine Qualität, also warte gefälligst!


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Antwort habe ich zu Kenntnis genommen, finde sie aber nicht vollständig überzeugend. Für mich ist die Frage "Warum handeln wir nach genau dieser Moral" nur teilweise beantwortet.



Dann sag doch mal, wo genau du eine argumentative Lücke siehst. Ich kann sie bestimmt füllen (bzw. auf die Textstelle verweisen, wo ich das bereits getan habe ^^).


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @sr: ich lasse mich nicht auf diesen Kleinkrieg mit dir ein. Diese Diskussion gab es hier schonmal, also lies sie bitte erstmal nach! Im übrigen hab ich nie behauptet alles zu wissen, ich lege nur Wert auf die Feststellung, dass andere (Du!) auch nicht alles wissen.
> 
> Und du musst schon etwas Geduld mitbringen! Was willst du? Gute Argumente, oder Schnellschüsse? Von letzteren hatten wir gestern Abend genug, das hatte nur schlichtweg keine Qualität, also warte gefälligst!


Das ist deine Ansicht, ich finde nach wie vor, du willst schlicht nichts anderes annehmen, und führst dich deswegen jetzt so auf. Ich warte nicht, wenn ich irgendwo einen Weg finde, dir das mal endlich klarzumachen. Ich weiß nicht, was falsch daran ist, eine Bestätigung zu schreiben, es sind nun mal meine Ansichten, also führ' dich bitte nicht so auf. Ich habe echt den Eindruck du behandelst mich auf einem anderen Level, und das macht dich mir gegenüber arrogant. Aber wir können gerne aufhören, denn es bringt sowieso nichts. Du bist genau so ein Sturkopf wie ich, nur du siehst das natürlich anders.
Und die Untertöne in deinen bissgen Kommentaren sprechen für sich.

Und zu deinem Verweis auf gestern Abend kann ich dann auch nur sagen, du willst es nicht verstehen.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist deine Ansicht, ich finde nach wie vor, du willst schlicht nichts anderes annehmen, und führst dich deswegen jetzt so auf.



Was willst du eigentlich?

Du kamst hier in den Thread mit der Ansicht Religion: falsch, Wissenschaft: richtig.

Ich hab dir gezeigt, dass du durch faule Schlussfolgerungen zu dieser Ansicht gekommen bist. Wo habe ich einen Fehler gemacht?  :-o 

Also entweder überzeugst du mich davon, dass du doch die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen gezogen hast, oder bist endlich mal still   Auf Flamereien hab ich keine Lust. *Ende* - es sei denn es kommen noch Argumente von dir.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, du _wolltest_ mir was zeigen. Das war aber nichts weiter als persönliche Annahmen, die mir wirr erscheinen. ich habe dich mehrmals darum gebeten, du hast es nicht geschafft, und meine Beiträge hast Du auch nicht verstanden. Bleib bei deiner Einstellung, ich bei meiner.
Nur weil ich jetzt mal ob deiner Selbstherrlichkeit den Finger hebe, regst Du Dich jetzt so auf, und noch besser, bezeichnest das als "Flamerei". 
Den Post hättest du dir sparen können, das zeigt mir schonwieder, dass du uneinsichtig bist und bleiben willst.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies mir mal meinereiners Posts (oben verlinkt) durch und versuche zu verstehen wo das Problem bei deiner Argumentation liegt. Du kannst mit der Evolutionstheorie zwar etwas erklären, aber sicher nicht alles.

(ja mir ist bewusst, dass ich mich auf dünnem Eis bewege, weil ich quasi die Argumentation von einem Anderen beuzte. Deshalb bin ich dafür auf denjenigen zu warten, und die Diskussion bin dahin als ruhend zu betrachten   )

sr: Flamerei wurde von mir ignoriert. hast du persönliche Probleme: PM an mich. Und ja ich habe dir gezeigt, dass du falsch liegst - es zu ignorieren macht es nicht besser


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies mir mal meinereiners Posts (oben verlinkt) durch und versuche zu verstehen wo das Problem bei deiner Argumentation liegt. Du kannst mit der Evolutionstheorie zwar etwas erklären, aber sicher nicht alles.
> 
> (ja mir ist bewusst, dass ich mich auf dünnem Eis bewege, weil ich quasi die Argumentation von einem Anderen beuzte. Deshalb bin ich dafür auf denjenigen zu warten, und die Diskussion bin dahin als ruhend zu betrachten   )



Welcher andere? Ich war es doch, der die Theorie aufgestellt hat, das Tötungsgebot lässt sich evolutionär erklären.

Ich bin der Meinung, ich habe es lückenlos aufzeigen können. Daher kann ich da leider nix erkennen, wo die Theorie hinkt. Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge!

Was genau lässt sich nicht mit dem Selbst-, Sippen- oder Arterhaltungstrieb erklären?


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher andere? Ich war es doch, der die Theorie aufgestellt hat, das Tötungsgebot lässt sich evolutionär erklären.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, ich habe es lückenlos aufzeigen können. Daher kann ich da leider nix erkennen, wo die Theorie hinkt. Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge!
> 
> Was genau lässt sich nicht mit dem Selbst-, Sippen- oder Arterhaltungstrieb erklären?



Es ging um Beweise. Schon klar, dass du es erklären kannst, aber du kannst nicht die Richtigkeit des Verbotes beweisen.


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging um Beweise. Schon klar, dass du es erklären kannst, aber du kannst nicht die Richtigkeit des Verbotes beweisen.



Wenn du damit sagen willst, dass keine wissenschaftliche Theorie beweisbar ist, mag das sein. Aber es geht bei Wissenschaft stets nur darum, plausible Erklärungen zu liefern. Mehr kann ich freilich nicht. Aber das ist doch immer noch mehr als zu sagen: "Gott hat's so gewollt!" Das ist im Vergleich dazu völlig unplausibel.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Nein TBrain, es ist nicht Ignoranz, die mich befällt, sondern Neugier auf eine plausible Erklärung. Und die hast Du einfach nicht.Punkt.

So, und jetzt verweise ich mal auf folgende Stelle von aph, und wenn es dich jetzt wieder ärgert, solls mir recht sein, du fasst es ja andauernd so auf: 



			
				aph am 09.07.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist doch immer noch mehr als zu sagen: "Gott hat's so gewollt!" Das ist im Vergleich dazu völlig unplausibel.


Genau das habe ich dir gestern auch gesagt, und wenn Du jetzt wieder irgendwie davon abweichst, zeige ich sie dir gerne. Soweit zum Thema, ich wäre uneinsichtig, und vor allem der einzige der so doof ist deine Sichtweise zu verstehen.

Ich frage mich desweiteren, wieso Du jetzt so unruhig wirst? Gestern musste ich teils gegen 3 argumentieren, und habe auf keine Unterstützung gehofft. (wohl, weil es 2 Uhr morgens war).


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

Ohne jetzt unbeding Partei ergreifen zu wollen, raff ich nicht so ganz was an TBrains Argumentation und Aussagen so schwer nachzuvollziehen ist.
Er sagte nur, dass auch Wissenschaftler an abstrakte Dinge glauben, die sich nicht beweisen lassen, sondern deren Existenz bzw. Gültigkeit sich allein aus den Glauben der Menschen daran ergeben. Als Beispiel nannte er die Moral oder das Wertesystem. Das gleiche gilt für die Religion. Also kann man religiösen Menschen nicht den Vorwurf machen, sie glauben an etwas unbeweisbares (aber auch unwiderlegbares ^^), weil das jeder Mensch auf seine Art tut

PS: Korrigier mich, falls ich dich falsch verstanden hab TBrain
PPS: Die Entstehung und/oder Variabilität der Werte und Moral sind hier übrigens irrelevant


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Noch zu meinem Posting als Anhang:

Okay, du verweist auf deine Postings, ich auf meine, demnach passiert garnichts und ich beende meine Diskusion mit Dir, da wir jetzt schon tiefe Rillen in der Kreisbahn gezogen haben. 

Gott versteckt sich hinter Fragen, die (deiner Meinung nach) nicht zu beantworten sind.

Ich sage, es ist möglich auch auf sowas Antworten zu finden, und benutze keine höhere Macht als Ausrede. An dem Punkt kommen wir zwei nicht weiter.



			
				El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt unbeding Partei ergreifen zu wollen, raff ich nicht so ganz was an TBrains Argumentation und Aussagen so schwer nachzuvollziehen ist.
> Er sagte nur, dass auch Wissenschaftler an abstrakte Dinge glauben, die sich nicht beweisen lassen, sondern deren Existenz bzw. Gültigkeit sich allein aus den Glauben der Menschen daran ergeben. Als Beispiel nannte er die Moral oder das Wertesystem. Das gleiche gilt für die Religion. Also kann man religiösen Menschen nicht den Vorwurf machen, sie glauben an etwas unbeweisbares (aber auch unwiderlegbares ^^), weil das jeder Mensch auf seine Art tut
> 
> PS: Korrigier mich, falls ich dich falsch verstanden hab TBrain
> PPS: Die Entstehung und/oder Variabilität der Werte und Moral sind hier übrigens irrelevant



Und daraufhin habe (nicht nur) ich schon alles erwähnt, was helfen sollte zu verstehen, dass man nicht einfach ab einem Zustand, den man nicht erklären kann, abbrechen sollte, nur um es sich einfach zu machen. Das nennt man dann Gott? 

Und ich durfte mir anhören, ich würde nicht weiter denken.


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagte nur, dass auch Wissenschaftler an abstrakte Dinge glauben, die sich nicht beweisen lassen, sondern deren Existenz bzw. Gültigkeit sich allein aus den Glauben der Menschen daran ergeben. Als Beispiel nannte er die Moral oder das Wertesystem.



Diese Dinge mag es temporär geben, aber:

1. Geben sich Wissenschaftler damit nicht zufrieden, sondern definieren solche Dinge als "noch nicht" erklärbar (während der Glaube die Diskussion sozusagen beendet).

2. Ist die Moral eben kein gutes Beispiel mehr dafür, weil sie sich evolutionär erklären lässt.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehen wir also davon aus, dass Wissenschaftliche Theorien nicht alles Beweisen können und betrachten wir diesen Rest isoliert. Und gehen wir weiterhin davon aus, dass Moral nie bewiesen werden kann (weil sie eben etwas subjektives ist). Die Erklärung für diesen Rest kann die Religion genauso gut liefern wie irgend eine andere Theorie. Es gibt deshalb keinen Grund die Religion als schlechter zu werten als andere Theorien für diesen Rest. Sie wird immer etwas mindestens genauso gut begründen können wie andere Theorien. (es geht dabei nicht um irgendwelche naturwissenschaftliche Theorien, sondern geisteswissenschaftliche Ansätze!)

Um es noch einmal klar zu sagen worauf ich im Grunde hinaus wollte: Quote:



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Moral braucht keinen Beweis. Warum ich das angebracht habe? Weil du Anfangs deinen Angriff auf die Religion im allgemeinen darauf begründet hast, weil sie nicht von Beweisen ausgeht, du aber nur das akzeptierst, was von Grund auf bewiesen ist.
> 
> Ich habe einfach nach einem Beispiel gesucht, das du akzeptierst, was aber nicht bewiesen ist/ werden kann. Das sollte dir zeigen, dass deine Argumentation und dein Verhalten nicht zusammenpassen. Ergo: du kannst diese Argumentation nicht glaubhaft gegen andere verwenden.



Ich wollte ihn (sr) von seiner widersprüchlichen Argumentation abbringen, die sich generell gegen Religion richtete. Er kann ja nicht mal den Anspruch an sich selbst erfüllen, dass er nur aufgrund von Beweisen handelt. 

Es ging mir lediglich um Akzeptanz. Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist. Diese (seine) Argumentation ist ziemlich schwach.


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> 1. Geben sich Wissenschaftler damit nicht zufrieden, sondern definieren solche Dinge als "noch nicht" erklärbar (während der Glaube die Diskussion sozusagen beendet).
> 
> 2. Ist die Moral eben kein gutes Beispiel mehr dafür, weil sie sich evolutionär erklären lässt.


Ich sage ja nicht, dasss die Entstehung der Moral nicht erklärbar wäre. Aber ihre Richtigkeit ist nicht beweisbar und wird es auch nie sein. Die Natur bewiest, dass das überleben einer Rasse auch ohne solche moralischen Grundsätze möglich ist.
Dennoch hat die Moral eine Gültigkeit, eben weil der Mensch dran glaubt...


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> sondern Neugier auf eine plausible Erklärung.



gewöhn dir mal an etwas präzisere Fragen zu stellen, andernfalls kannst du wohl kaum präzise Antworten erwarten. Plausible Erklärung wofür?



> Und die hast Du einfach nicht.Punkt.



ist das ein Dogma?  



> So, und jetzt verweise ich mal auf folgende Stelle von aph, und wenn es dich jetzt wieder ärgert, solls mir recht sein, du fasst es ja andauernd so auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied ist: Ich verstehe diese Sichtweise, halte sie nur nicht für ausreichend. Du verstehst meine Sichtweise gar nicht.



> Ich frage mich desweiteren, wieso Du jetzt so unruhig wirst?



Ich werde unruhig? Konzentriere dich auf die Argumentation und nicht auf personenbezogene Unterstellungen. Dann haben wir kein Problem.


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt unbeding Partei ergreifen zu wollen, raff ich nicht so ganz was an TBrains Argumentation und Aussagen so schwer nachzuvollziehen ist.
> Er sagte nur, dass auch Wissenschaftler an abstrakte Dinge glauben, die sich nicht beweisen lassen, sondern deren Existenz bzw. Gültigkeit sich allein aus den Glauben der Menschen daran ergeben. Als Beispiel nannte er die Moral oder das Wertesystem. Das gleiche gilt für die Religion. Also kann man religiösen Menschen nicht den Vorwurf machen, sie glauben an etwas unbeweisbares (aber auch unwiderlegbares ^^), weil das jeder Mensch auf seine Art tut
> 
> PS: Korrigier mich, falls ich dich falsch verstanden hab TBrain
> PPS: Die Entstehung und/oder Variabilität der Werte und Moral sind hier übrigens irrelevant



Danke


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch hat die Moral eine Gültigkeit, eben weil der Mensch dran glaubt...



Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen, aber für mich schon: Und ich WEISS, dass ich an meine moralischen Grundsätze nicht glaube. Ich halte mich an sie, WEIL ich damit meiner Selbsterhaltung und der der Menschheit nütze.


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gehen wir weiterhin davon aus, dass Moral nie bewiesen werden kann (weil sie eben etwas subjektives ist). Die Erklärung für diesen Rest kann die Religion genauso gut liefern wie irgend eine andere Theorie.



Ich wiederhole mich aber: Die eine Erklärung ist plausibel, die andere nicht.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um mal mit deiner Art zu antworten: Was kann ich dafür, wenn Du schwer von Begriff bist? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich andauernd auf unsere Postings von gestern verweisen muss, in denen wir zwei doch an einen Punkt gelangt sind. Du allerdings hörst dann auf und nennst es Gott, und ich gebe mich damit nicht zufrieden.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Na klar...



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht für ausreichend? Aber unerklärliche Dinge mit Glauben zu beschreiben ist ausreichend genug. Dann hast Du recht, dann verstehe ich deine Sichtweise nicht. Oder besser gesagt, ab diesem Punkt, denn dann hörst Du einfach auf.



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich desweiteren, wieso Du jetzt so unruhig wirst?



Ich werde unruhig? Konzentriere dich auf die Argumentation und nicht auf personenbezogene Unterstellungen. Dann haben wir kein Problem. [/quote]
Gekonnt den letzten Teil weggelassen.

Nein, ok. Es hatte nur den Eindruck


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen, aber für mich schon: Und ich WEISS, dass ich an meine moralischen Grundsätze nicht glaube. Ich halte mich an sie, WEIL ich damit meiner Selbsterhaltung und der der Menschheit nütze.


Ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber: Wir reden hier von etwas dem Menschen eigenes (zumindest soweit wir es beurteilen können).. Beweist die Natur nicht, das zur Selbsterhaltung und erhaltung der Art solche Dinge nicht notwendig sind ?
Ich versuchs mal ganz allgemein zu formulieren:
Durch das befolgen der Regeln (warum auch immer man beschließt diesen Regeln zu folgen), erhalten diese Regeln ein Gültigkeit wenn man so will eine Existenz. Aus der reinen Selbsterhaltung ergibt sich allerdings keine Notwendigkeit für diese Regeln (siehe Tierwelt)....
Um etwas weiter zugehen. Ich meine das vor geraumer Zeit hier schonmal geschreiben zu haben aber sags hier gerne nochmal weil es grad passt...
Ich halte es für völlig abwegig, eine Existenz Gottes anzuzweifeln. denn Milliarden Menschen glauben an diesen Gott, und dadurch wird Gott eine Gültigkeit und Existenz verschafft (siehe Moral).
Klar kann man sagen, die Menschen haben einst geglaubt, die Erde sei eine Scheibe und die Tatsache das alle Menschen daran geglaubt haben, machte die Aussage nicht richtiger. aber Gott oder zumindest der Gott von dem ich hier rede, ist eine abstrakte Idee deren Existenz und Gültigkeit sich in keinster Weise beweisen lassen (vom wissenschaftlichen Standpunkt aus gesehen), welche aber durch den Menschlichen Glauben daran quasi erschaffen und damit in die Existenz geholt werden....
Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht allzu wirr, und ja ich bewege mich gerade weg von einem religiösen Gott hin zu einem philosophischen...

@seishin-ri:
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Dinge gibt, die niemals zu erklären sein werden, und solche Dinge gibt es nach meiner Auffassung, allein schon weil der Mensch garnicht in der Lage ist, gewisse Dinge mit seinem geist zu bewältigen, was ist dann daran so verkehrt dort Gott zu sehen ?


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber dieser Entscheidung liegen nun mal Werte zugrunde. Hier z.B. "das eigene Leben soll möglichst bewahrt werden".

Woher WEIßT du, dass dieser Wert wahr ist?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> @seishin-ri:
> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Dinge gibt, die niemals zu erklären sein werden, und solche Dinge gibt es nach meiner Auffassung, allein schon weil der Mensch garnicht in der Lage ist, gewisse Dinge mit seinem geist zu bewältigen, was ist dann daran so verkehrt dort Gott zu sehen ?


Da liegt der Fehler: 



			
				El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Dinge gibt, die niemals zu erklären sein werden, [...]


Die Beispiele bisher haben keinen Grund bewiesen zu werden, da sie vom Menschen selber stammen. Soweit waren wir schon. Also müsste man jetzt den Menschen selber untersuchen, wieso er zu solchen Wertesystemen neigt. Und das kann man mir nicht als "nicht erklärbar" verkaufen. Es liegt in unserer Möglichkeit so etwas zu empfinden. 
Warum das? Weil wir dazu fähig sind. Warum? Und damit landen wir in der Debatte über den Sinn des Lebens und der Existenz allgemein, die ich schon durchgekaut habe.
So, und an dem Punkt setzen wir *[Gott]* ein und alles passt?

Ich frag mich halt lieber, ob man das irgendwann erklären kann. 
Tja und wenn das möglich sein sollte, nehmt ihr dann Baustein *[Gott]* einfach wieder heraus und setzt ihn an die Stelle, wo neue Fragen entstehen?

Ich find das eine ziemlich simple Vorstellung.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> @seishin-ri:
> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Dinge gibt, die niemals zu erklären sein werden, und solche Dinge gibt es nach meiner Auffassung, allein schon weil der Mensch garnicht in der Lage ist, gewisse Dinge mit seinem geist zu bewältigen, was ist dann daran so verkehrt dort Gott zu sehen ?




darf ich auch antworten, wenn ich nicht angesprochen bin?   

natürlich ist daran nix "verkehrt", aber nur weil der menschliche geist _vielleicht_ irgendwann mal an seine grenzen stösst, so bin ich doch nicht gezwungen an einen übernatürlichen ursprung zu glauben.

wie ich vorhin schon sagte, zwischen dem "glauben" an einen natürlichen und dem "glauben" an einen übernatürlichen ursprung der dinge, also an einen gott (oder was auch immer) liegen für mich welten.

dieses wort "glauben" meint in beiden fällen unterschiedliche dinge.


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> Und damit landen wir in der Debatte über den Sinn des Lebens und der Existenz allgemein, die ich schon durchgekaut habe.
> So, und an dem Punkt setzen wir *[Gott]* ein und alles passt?


Und dak ommen wir an den entscheidenden Punkt. Der Frage nach dem Sinn. Denn diese Frage ist nicht zu beantworten. zuminest nicht absolut. Die Existenz oder nicht Existenz eines Sinns im Leben ist nicht zu beweisen sondern eine Glaubensfrage



> Ich frag mich halt lieber, ob man das irgendwann erklären kann.
> Tja und wenn das möglich sein sollte, nehmt ihr dann Baustein *[Gott]* einfach wieder heraus und setzt ihn an die Stelle, wo neue Fragen entstehen?
> 
> Ich find das eine ziemlich simple Vorstellung.


So ausgedrückt klingt es auch blöd. aber liegt es völlig ausserhalb deiner Vorstellung, dass es Dinge und Fragen geben kann, auf die der Mensch niemals eine antwort finden wird ?


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal mit deiner Art zu antworten: Was kann ich dafür, wenn Du schwer von Begriff bist? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich andauernd auf unsere Postings von gestern verweisen muss, in denen wir zwei doch an einen Punkt gelangt sind. Du allerdings hörst dann auf und nennst es Gott, und ich gebe mich damit nicht zufrieden.



Damit hast du mir noch immer keine Frage genannt, auf die du eine plausible Antwort haben möchtest. 

Überlege dir am besten erstmal eine Frage und komm dann wieder...

-----
Zum letzten Mal: hör damit auf hier mit persönlichen Angriffen zu kommen. Ich werd das dir nicht noch einmal auf diese freundliche Art sagen.


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> natürlich ist daran nix "verkehrt", aber nur weil der menschliche geist _vielleicht_ irgendwann mal an seine grenzen stösst, so bin ich doch nicht gezwungen an einen übernatürlichen ursprung zu glauben.


Nö gezwungen bist du zu garnix aber wie du schon sagtest, eine andere Sichtweise ist auch nicht verkehrt und damit ebenso legitim


----------



## aph (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber: Wir reden hier von etwas dem Menschen eigenes (zumindest soweit wir es beurteilen können).. Beweist die Natur nicht, das zur Selbsterhaltung und erhaltung der Art solche Dinge nicht notwendig sind ?
> Ich versuchs mal ganz allgemein zu formulieren:
> Durch das befolgen der Regeln (warum auch immer man beschließt diesen Regeln zu folgen), erhalten diese Regeln ein Gültigkeit wenn man so will eine Existenz. Aus der reinen Selbsterhaltung ergibt sich allerdings keine Notwendigkeit für diese Regeln (siehe Tierwelt)....


Da sieht man mal, wie ihr mitlest:
Zum einen nicht nur Selbsterhaltung, sondern auch Sippen- und Arterhaltung. Das sind gesicherte Erkenntnisse der Verhaltensforschung im Tierreich, und wenn man die berücksichtigt, wird's schlüssig.
Zum anderen habe ich die Fähigkeit des Menschen erwähnt, Erkenntnisse über sein Handeln zu gewinnen. Das können teilweise auch ein paar Tierarten, zB Menschenaffen und Rabenvögel. Dies in Kombination mit den Erhaltungstrieben kann Moral vollständig erklären.



> Um etwas weiter zugehen. Ich meine das vor geraumer Zeit hier schonmal geschreiben zu haben aber sags hier gerne nochmal weil es grad passt...
> Ich halte es für völlig abwegig, eine Existenz Gottes anzuzweifeln. denn Milliarden Menschen glauben an diesen Gott, und dadurch wird Gott eine Gültigkeit und Existenz verschafft (siehe Moral).


Sorry, aber nur weil viele Menschen an was Dummes glauben, wird es für mich nicht wahr. 



			
				TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 09.07.2007 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das IST mein Selbst-, Sippen- und Arterhaltungstrieb. Wenn ich den nicht hätte, gäbe es mich und meine Spezies nicht.

Das ist Ergebnis von Selektion und Evolution, dass heute nur noch Spezies leben, die diese Triebe haben. Vollkommen logisch eigentlich.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und damit landen wir in der Debatte über den Sinn des Lebens und der Existenz allgemein, die ich schon durchgekaut habe.
> > So, und an dem Punkt setzen wir *[Gott]* ein und alles passt?
> 
> 
> Und dak ommen wir an den entscheidenden Punkt. Der Frage nach dem Sinn. Denn diese Frage ist nicht zu beantworten. zuminest nicht absolut. Die Existenz oder nicht Existenz eines Sinns im Leben ist nicht zu beweisen sondern eine Glaubensfrage[/b]


Man kann aber versuchen immer weiter zu forschen, und nicht einfach "glauben". Es ist nämlich auch nicht bewiesen, dass man es nicht beantworten könne, nur weil wir uns das nicht vorstellen können. Allerdings wäre es wirklich ziemlich eigenartig, denn das hieße, wir wären nur Puppen.
Also kann man sagen, es gibt keine Antwort, wieso sollte man dann überhaupt glauben?



			
				El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich frag mich halt lieber, ob man das irgendwann erklären kann.
> > Tja und wenn das möglich sein sollte, nehmt ihr dann Baustein *[Gott]* einfach wieder heraus und setzt ihn an die Stelle, wo neue Fragen entstehen?
> >
> > Ich find das eine ziemlich simple Vorstellung.
> ...


Genauso, wie es unvorstellbar erscheint, dass es Antworten darauf geben könnte. Also das bringt nichts. 
Wenn wir nun irgendwann doch die Möglichkeit hätten?


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit erklärst du, dass dieser Wert unheimlich praktisch ist, aber nicht, dass er wahr ist.


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> El_Cativo schrieb:
> Beweist die Natur nicht, das zur Selbsterhaltung *und erhaltung der Art* solche Dinge nicht notwendig sind ?





> aph schreib:
> Zum einen nicht nur Selbsterhaltung, sondern auch Sippen- und Arterhaltung.





> Da sieht man mal, wie ihr mitlest:


dito   



> Sorry, aber nur weil viele Menschen an was Dummes glauben, wird es für mich nicht wahr.


Tja so missverstehst du mich ^^
Als Idee existiert Gott bewiesenermassen, dadurch das die Menschen daranglauben und ihr leben danach richten und das wirst du nicht widerlegen können. Gott existiert als Idee, welche Menschen weltweit verbindet...
So wie z.B. auch die Demokratie


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö gezwungen bist du zu garnix aber wie du schon sagtest, eine andere Sichtweise ist auch nicht verkehrt und damit ebenso legitim



ok- da sind wir -fast- vollkommen d`accord.

*für mich persönlich* ist eine andere sichtweise allerdings verkehrt.
alleine schon aus gründen der logik.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (9. Juli 2007)

aph am 09.07.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aph, hör bitte auf, gläubigen Menschen Dummheit zu unterstellen! Das ist eine pauschale Vorverurteilung und beleidigend und sollte, wenn ich Deine Worte noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, in diesem Forum keinen Platz haben, egal, von welcher Seite geäußert.  



			
				aph am 09.07.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das IST mein Selbst-, Sippen- und Arterhaltungstrieb. Wenn ich den nicht hätte, gäbe es mich und meine Spezies nicht.
> 
> Das ist Ergebnis von Selektion und Evolution, dass heute nur noch Spezies leben, die diese Triebe haben. Vollkommen logisch eigentlich.


Wieso hat die Evolution so etwas wie Homosexualität hervorgebracht? Unabhängig von moralischen Fragen zu dieser Lebensweise kann man doch festhalten, dass sie dem Arterhalt ganz sicher nicht dient. Wenn also Dein Leben und Deine Moral rein evolutionsbiologisch determiniert wären, könntest Du nicht homosexuell leben, oder?


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach das war bisher alles freundlich? Na dann kann ich ja bisher auch nur freundlich geantwortet haben.   

Ich kenne doch deine Antwort schon, und auch dass Du ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach aufhörst darüber nachzudenken. Was willst Du denn von mir. Ich schreib es nicht 5 Mal.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 09.07.2007 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir vergessen einfach den freien Willen des Menschen, ohne diesen wäre es wirklich rein evolutionsbiologisch...

...und was rechtfertigt daran jetzt, dass man sich einen Gott erfindet?


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> Man kann aber versuchen immer weiter zu forschen, und nicht einfach "glauben". Es ist nämlich auch nicht bewiesen, dass man es nicht beantworten könne, nur weil wir uns das nicht vorstellen können. Allerdings wäre es wirklich ziemlich eigenartig, denn das hieße, wir wären nur Puppen.
> Also kann man sagen, es gibt keine Antwort, wieso sollte man dann überhaupt glauben?


Gut forsche ruhig immer weiter, aber auf die Frage nach dem Sinn oder Unsinn des Lebens wirst du durch noch soviel forschen keine Antwort finden, zumindest keine absolut gültige.
Darüberhinaus ist es nicht beweisbar, ob es einen absoluten Sinn gibt oder nicht. Denn das ist genau eben die Gottesfrage.
die Tatsache, etwas nicht beweisen zu können macht diese Tatsache aber nicht notwendigerweise falsch ^^


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne doch deine Antwort schon, und auch dass Du ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach aufhörst darüber nachzudenken. Was willst Du denn von mir. Ich schreib es nicht 5 Mal.



Auf Spielchen hab ich keine Bock... lass jetzt endlich die Frage rüberwachsen 

für den Fall, dass du gleich die Frage postest: rechne nicht damit, dass ich sofort antworte, denn ich werden den PC gleich für ein paar Stunden verlassen


----------



## Doc_Holiday (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann ist die sexuelle Orientierung eines Menschen eine Willensfrage?



> ...und was rechtfertigt daran jetzt, dass man sich einen Gott erfindet?


Es ging mir nicht um eine Rechtfertigung für den Gottesglauben. Mich störte die Reduktion sämtlichen menschlichen Lebens auf evolutionsbiologische Zwänge.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Darüberhinaus ist es nicht beweisbar, ob es einen absoluten Sinn gibt oder nicht. Denn das ist genau eben die Gottesfrage.



verzeih meiner unwissenheit;
was hat denn die frage nach dem sinn des lebens an sich mit der (nicht-) existenz eines gottes zu tun? 



> die Tatsache, etwas nicht beweisen zu können macht diese Tatsache aber nicht notwendigerweise falsch ^^



das seh ich genauso, in beiderlei hinsicht.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich störte die Reduktion sämtlichen menschlichen Lebens auf evolutionsbiologische Zwänge.



wieso?
was stört dich daran, wenn ich sage, dass der mensch (und das leben im gesamten) ein riesenzufall, eine statistische notwendigkeit - oder ganz einfach eine laune der natur ist?


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Juli 2007)

> verzeih meiner unwissenheit;
> was hat denn die frage nach dem sinn des lebens an sich mit der (nicht-) existenz eines gottes zu tun?


Meines Erachtens gehen die Frage nach dem Sinn mit der Frage nach Gott einher. Denn Gott ist eine mögliche antwort auf die Frage nach dem Sinn(mal abgesehen davon, dass historisch gesehen Gott bzw. Götter durchaus als Erklärungsmodell für mittlerweile bekannte Phänomene benutzt wurde)


----------



## Doc_Holiday (9. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 09.07.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, zum einen sicher, dass ich es nicht _glaube_: Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Zufälle, die Leben auf unserem Planeten ermöglicht haben? Wieso sollte irgend etwas am Menschen, am (intelligenten) Leben schlechthin, "statistisch notwendig" sein? 
Sicher, es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich- so wie die Existenz eines Gottes. Wie gesagt, beides ist eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Zufälle, die Leben auf unserem Planeten ermöglicht haben? Wieso sollte irgend etwas am Menschen, am (intelligenten) Leben schlechthin, "statistisch notwendig" sein?



die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es speziell auf diesem "unseren" planeten, in diesem sonnensystem, in dieser galaxie intelligentes leben gibt, ist natürlich unendlich gering- klar.

allerdings müssen wir uns ja die frage stellen, wie gross die wahrscheinlichkeit für intelligentes leben im gesamten universum ist.

und da es x- billionen von exoplaneten gibt, von denen auch "einige" in änhlicher entfernung ihr muttergestirn umkreisen wie eben unsere erde, so kann man schon nicht mehr von wahrscheinlichkeit sprechen, sondern eher schon von absoluter sicherheit.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh jetzt widersprichst Du dich aber. Warum sollte es evolutionsbiologisch sein (gerade wegen Homosexualität)? Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf den Bezug zu Gott gespannt.



			
				Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tjaha, danke für eine Bestätigung einer Überlegung, die ich schon länger habe. Du kannst es dir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es so ist. Damit haben aber eine Menge menschen Probleme, weil sie es nicht wahrhaben wollen. Weil Sie denken, die Rasse Mensch ist was besonderes, und deswegen darf so etwas nicht sein.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war das, was aph doch sagen wollte: Absolute Determination des Menschen durch die Evolution- was nicht sein kann, da Homosexualität nicht im Sinne des Arterhalts, des höchsten "Ziels" der Evolution, ist.



> ...und was rechtfertigt daran jetzt, dass man sich einen Gott erfindet?


Es ging mir nicht um eine Rechtfertigung für den Gottesglauben. Mich störte die Reduktion sämtlichen menschlichen Lebens auf evolutionsbiologische Zwänge. [/quote]


			
				seishin-ri schrieb:
			
		

> Tjaha, danke für eine Bestätigung für eine Überlegung, die ich schon länger habe. Du kannst es dir einfach nicht vorstellen ,das es so ist. Damit haben aber eine Menge menschen Probleme, weil sie es nicht wahrhaben wollen. Weil Sie denken, die Rasse Mensch ist was besonderes, und deswegen darf so etwas nicht sein.


Du kannst Dir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es auch anders sein könnte- so kommen wir hier nicht weiter.


----------



## seishin-ri (9. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst Dir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es auch anders sein könnte- so kommen wir hier nicht weiter.


Und ich denke, deine Vorstellungskraft reicht für die langweilige Theorie nicht aus, in der der Mensch auch nix besonderes ist. Nein so kommen wir tatsächlich nicht weiter.

Homosexualität ist nicht naturgewollt. Das hindert den Menschen aber nicht daran, sie auszuüben, weil sie es wollen. Es hat schon was mit dem freien Willen zu tun, ansonsten hätten wir keine Homosexualität.


----------



## bierchen (9. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 09.07.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito. So sehe ich die Sache auch. Wenn wir anerkennen, dass unsere Existenz praktisch nur Zufall ist, erübrigt sich m.E. die Frage nach dem - allgemeingültigen, globalen - Sinn des Lebens.

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Sechsers im Lotto? Verdammt gering: 1 zu 14 Millionen.

Aber trotzdem kommen sie vor. Warum? Weil es so viele gibt, die Lotto spielen. Würden nur 10 Leute wöchentlich spielen, würden wir sehr wahrscheinlich in unserem Leben nicht miterleben, wie einer mit einem Sechser abräumt.

Übertragen auf das Leben bedeutet dies: Nicht nur dass das Weltall verdammt groß ist. Bezogen auf unsere Erde können wir sagen: Die Erde ist Milliarden Jahre alt. Je länger ein Planet existiert, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich darauf zufällig Leben entwickelt, etwa weil sich die Bedingungen darauf durch das Zusammenspiel vieler Faktoren verändern und somit Leben möglich machen (Meteoriteneinschlag; Veränderte Laufbahn; Sonne wird zur Supernova oder was auch immer sich in den Weiten im Weltall abspielt).


----------



## TBrain (9. Juli 2007)

Nochmal zur Moral:

Beim überfliegen des Threads ist mir an mehreren Stellen die Äußerung von verschiedenen Personen untergekommen (auch von mir  ), dass die Natur keine Moral "vorgesehen" hat. Erst der Mensch "erfindet" die Moral indem er Dinge in Richtig oder Falsch einordnet. Nie gab es da einen Widerspruch (nur einmal von einem Kreationisten  ). Deshalb wundere ich mich, dass das jetzt auf einmal so angezweifelt wird. :-o 

z.B.


			
				Meinereiner am 03.02.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Natur kennt keine Moral. Daher sind moralische Werte kein Argument für oder gegen diese oder jene Lesart der ET.





			
				drunkenmonkey am 04.02.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, können wir nicht. Die Natur hat kein "Motto" und Moral ist ein menschliches Konstrukt, kein Naturgesetz.





			
				TBrain am 04.02.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn es ein Gesetz der Natur ist, heißt das nicht dass dieses Gesetz "richtig" oder "falsch" ist. Diese beiden Begriffe sind menschliche Begriffe, die Natur an sich kennt kein "richtig" oder "falsch". Erst wir Menschen geben Dingen einen moralischen Bezug und versuchen ihn einen Wert zuzuordnen.


----------



## bierchen (9. Juli 2007)

seishin-ri am 09.07.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 09.07.2007 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube Dein Problem ist, dass Du für alles Erklärungen suchst, selbst für den Glauben an sich, den andere wiederum statt der Erklärungen setzen. 

Was ist so schwer daran, zu akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt, die nicht für alles eine Erklärung suchen? Denn das kann verdammt schwierig sein auf die Dauer. So viele Fragen, die noch ungeklärt sind. Und mit jedem Tag tun sich neue auf. Entweder man akzeptiert dass ich oder der Mensch nicht alles erklären kann und lebt weiter, vielleicht froh darüber, die ein oder andere Frage im Laufe der Zeit - vermeintlich - doch beantwortet zu haben. Oder man setzt an die Stelle des Unerklärlichen Gott und erhält so seine Antwort. 



			
				Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 09.07.2007 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hast Du ihn aber am Sack. 

Auf aph Erklärung für das bin ich jetzt aber auch gespannt.


----------



## Boesor (9. Juli 2007)

bierchen am 09.07.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dito. So sehe ich die Sache auch. Wenn wir anerkennen, dass unsere Existenz praktisch nur Zufall ist, erübrigt sich m.E. die Frage nach dem - allgemeingültigen, globalen - Sinn des Lebens.



Wen wir das anerkennen? Klingt so als wäre das n Fakt, aber es ist doch auch schon wieder nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## bierchen (9. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 09.07.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 09.07.2007 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte ich hätte mit "anerkennen" einen guten Mittelweg gefunden.  

Klar, wenn Du an die Schöpfungsgeschichte glaubst, dann erkennst Du das nicht an. Da wars ja nicht Zufall sondern Gottes Wille. Aber erst dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn: Warum hat Gott das getan?


----------



## Boesor (9. Juli 2007)

bierchen am 09.07.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ich hätte mit "anerkennen" einen guten Mittelweg gefunden.
> 
> Klar, wenn Du an die Schöpfungsgeschichte glaubst, dann erkennst Du das nicht an. Da wars ja nicht Zufall sondern Gottes Wille. Aber erst dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn: Warum hat Gott das getan?



Ich erkenne das in der tat nicht an, kann mir aber gut vorstellen (und habe auch kein problem damit), dass das viele Menschen anerkennen.
Wobei du mit "Schöpfungsgeschichte" doch wohl nicht die biblische 6 tage Story meinst, denn an die glaube ich natürlich auch nicht.

Schade ist, dass wir diese Sache eh nie endgültig klären werden. 
Und ebenfalls schade ist, dass es in diesem Thread (nicht von dir) mittlererweile  ziemlich viel Intoleranz gibt.
ich finds recht schade das man sich hier teilweise anhören muss man wäre dumm, weil man an Gott glaubt.


----------



## bierchen (9. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 09.07.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 09.07.2007 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aso! Irgendwie hab ich gerade einen kleinen Blackout: Was war nochmal die offizielle Position der Kirche dazu?  

Und an welche Version glaubst Du?


----------



## El_Cativo (10. Juli 2007)

> Aso! Irgendwie hab ich gerade einen kleinen Blackout: Was war nochmal die offizielle Position der Kirche dazu?
> 
> Und an welche Version glaubst Du?


Man kann auch an Gott glauben ohne die offizielle Positon der Kirche zu vertreten. Mann kann auch an einen "göttlichen Funken" glauben und dennoch die Lehre der Evolution vertreten. Denn das große Problem ist nicht die Entstehung und Evolution der Arten, sondern das Entstehen des ersten Lebens an sich.....


----------



## bierchen (10. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 10.07.2007 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aso! Irgendwie hab ich gerade einen kleinen Blackout: Was war nochmal die offizielle Position der Kirche dazu?
> >
> > Und an welche Version glaubst Du?
> 
> ...


Ich wollte auch nicht andeuten, dass man als Gläubiger stur der Kirchenlehre folgt bzw. folgen muss. Ehrlich gesagt, fände ich es eher schlimm, wenns so wäre.


----------



## Boesor (10. Juli 2007)

bierchen am 09.07.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.07.2007 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Position der Kirche ist grob gesagt: Evolutionstheorie mit göttlichem Einfluss.
Als Benedikt noch nicht Papst war hat er mal gesagt: 
"Das christliche Bild der Welt ist, dass die Welt in einem sehr komplizierten Evolutionsprozess entstanden ist, dass sie aber im tiefsten eben doch aus dem Logos entstanden ist. Sie trägt insofern Vernunft in sich" 

Das ist auch die Version, die ich bejahen kann.

An die rein biblische Fassung glauben eher die Fundamentalen Christen wie z.B. Kreationisten. 
Die haben aber * nichts* mit der kath. Kirche zu tun!


----------



## aph (10. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 09.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 09.07.2007 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber TBrain, ich bitte dich inständig, dich nicht dummzustellen. Du hattest doch Biologie in der Schule. Du weißt ganz genau, was Evolution bedeutet. Die Zusammenhänge zwischen "praktischen" Verhaltensweisen und Selektion sind dir bekannt.

Also was zum Teufel soll das? *wütend werd*


----------



## aph (10. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 09.07.2007 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Recht. Streich "Dummes" und ersetz es mit "Unplausibles".



> Wieso hat die Evolution so etwas wie Homosexualität hervorgebracht? Unabhängig von moralischen Fragen zu dieser Lebensweise kann man doch festhalten, dass sie dem Arterhalt ganz sicher nicht dient. Wenn also Dein Leben und Deine Moral rein evolutionsbiologisch determiniert wären, könntest Du nicht homosexuell leben, oder?



Hehe, netter Versuch, aber damit kriegst du mich nicht.

In meinen Augen hat Homosexualität ganz einfach einen bisher unbekannten wichtigen Grund zur Arterhaltung. 
(sonst wäre es in der Tat schon ausgestorben)

Zum Glück ist Homosexualität kein Wert und tut hier deshalb nix zu Sache, puh. *g*


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.07.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 09.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, aber rein evolutionsbiologisch argumentiert wäre Homosexualität höchst "unplausibel".   

Oder könnte man dann nicht doch im Umkehrschluss behaupten, dass der Glaube an etwas "Unplausibles" (vulgo: Gott) am Ende doch nicht so abwegig ist, nur weil man es mit gängigen Methoden nicht nachweisen kann.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## aph (10. Juli 2007)

Spassbremse am 10.07.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, aber rein evolutionsbiologisch argumentiert wäre Homosexualität höchst "unplausibel".
> 
> Oder könnte man dann nicht doch im Umkehrschluss behaupten, dass der Glaube an etwas "Unplausibles" (vulgo: Gott) am Ende doch nicht so abwegig ist, nur weil man es mit gängigen Methoden nicht nachweisen kann.


Nein. Zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Es gibt bereits Theorien darüber, welche Wert für eine Spezies Homosexualität hat.

2. Die Wissenschaft schließt im Gegensatz zum Glauben keine Weiterentwicklung der Erkenntnisbasis aus. Wenn ich etwas nicht erklären kann, dann kann ich es stets (noch) nicht erklären. Genau hierin liegt qualitativ der entscheidene Vorteil.

Aber ich wiederhole mich.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.07.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.07.2007 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir erschließt sich irgend wie nicht, worin evolutionär gesehen der Nutzen in der Homosexualität liegen sollte. Schleppe ich da nicht unnütze Artgenossen mit, da sie ihr Erbgut nicht weitergeben und somit nichts zum Arterhalt beitragen?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 10.07.2007 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Position der Kirche ist grob gesagt: Evolutionstheorie mit göttlichem Einfluss.



ich weiss, dass ich mir damit nicht viele freunde machen werden, aber bei aller zur schau getragenen toleranz und akzetpanz untereinander, gibt es doch den punkt, wo diese bei mir enden würde; nämlich bei meinen (nicht vorhandenen) kindern.

ich würde nicht wollen, das mein nachwuchs einen solchen (-verzeiht mir-) humbug in der schule lernt.

als mindermeinung kann die (gerade aktuelle) ansicht der kirche(n) von mir aus eingang in den unterricht finden, aber nicht gleichgerechtigt neben der wissenschaftlichen sicht. 

tja- da haben wir den salat.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (10. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 10.07.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.07.2007 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darum geht's ja in Deutschland auch nicht. Ich bin auch dafür, dass in Biologie die Evolutionstheorie gelehrt wird- Schöpfungstheorien gehören in den Reliunterricht.
Und ja, selbst die Kirche vertritt diese Meinung, man höre und staune.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 10.07.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht's ja in Deutschland auch nicht. Ich bin auch dafür, dass in Biologie die Evolutionstheorie gelehrt wird- Schöpfungstheorien gehören in den Reliunterricht.
> Und ja, selbst die Kirche vertritt diese Meinung, man höre und staune.




dann ist ja alles in butter- wunderbar!
wusste ich aber in der tat nicht, dass die kirche ebenfalls dieser meinung ist. 
vermeintlicher konfliktherd ist beseitigt.


----------



## aph (10. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 10.07.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir erschließt sich irgend wie nicht, worin evolutionär gesehen der Nutzen in der Homosexualität liegen sollte. Schleppe ich da nicht unnütze Artgenossen mit, da sie ihr Erbgut nicht weitergeben und somit nichts zum Arterhalt beitragen?



Also, als unnütz kannst du mich nicht bezeichnen. Immerhin trage ich doch mit meinen weisen Beiträgen hier zur Erhaltung der Spezies Mensch bei!

Aber um mal konkret zu werden: Das ist halt noch ein Forschungsgebiet, aber laut den neuesten mir bekannten Ergebnissen deutet es darauf hin, dass es einen Nutzen für die Population geben muss.

Ein Indiz dafür ist die Tatsache, dass jüngere Söhne aus Familien mit vielen Kindern eher dazu neigen, schwul zu sein. Das könnte bedeuten, dass durch die Produktion eines weiteren körperlich starken, aber dafür sensibleren Familienmitglieds ohne eigenen Fortpflanzungsdrang der Erhalt der Sippe an sich eher gesichert wird.

Aber das ist wie gesagt nur eine Theorie. Tut auch nichts zu Sache, denn - Gegenfrage: In welcher Weise entwickeln sich die Antworten weiter, die die Religion dazu gibt? Ist die christliche Moral und ihr Warum nicht ziemlich fix?


----------



## TBrain (10. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.07.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 09.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht tatsächlich, du hättest damit einem moralischen Wert bewiesen?  :-o

Ich sage zum wiederholten male, dass man moralische Werte per se nicht beweisen kann. Die Aussage: "Das Tötungsverbot ist richtig" kann nicht bewiesen oder wiederlegt werden, genauso wenig wie die Frage "Ist das Tötungsverbot wahr oder falsch?" beantwortet werden kann. 

Das sollte doch eigentlich einleuchtend sein  :-o 

Wenn du behauptest die Evolutionstheorie beweist die Wahrheit eines bestimmten moralischen Wertes, dann ist das in etwa auf dem Niveau von "ElNonsks" historischen Gottesbeweis - den fandest du ja eher lächerlich.


----------



## aph (10. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 10.07.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch nicht tatsächlich, du hättest damit einem moralischen Wert bewiesen?  :-o
> 
> Ich sage zum wiederholten male, dass man moralische Werte per se nicht beweisen kann. Die Aussage: "Das Tötungsverbot ist richtig" kann nicht bewiesen oder wiederlegt werden, genauso wenig wie die Frage "Ist das Tötungsverbot wahr oder falsch?" beantwortet werden kann.
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir eine plausible Erklärung gegeben:

Tötungsverbot nützt Spezies
-> Spezies mit Tötungsverbot überlebt/Spezies ohne Tötungsverbot überlebt nicht
-> heutige existierende menschliche Spezies hat Tötungsverbot

Was zum Teufel ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Du stellst dich echt nur noch stur. Öffne mal deinen Geist. Bisher hab ich ja viel von deinem Intellekt gehalten, aber jetzt fährst grad in einen ganz falschen Tunnel.

Dein dämliches Grinsen kannste dir sonst wohin stecken. Sorry, wenn ich aggressiv werde, aber solch ein Verhalten, da kommt mir die Galle.


----------



## TBrain (10. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.07.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dir eine plausible Erklärung gegeben:



Das habe ich dir doch nie angesprochen  :-o 

nur: Plausibilität =! Logik

Plausibilität reicht eben nicht aus um etwas zu beweisen. Dazu brauchst du Logik. Da liegt das Problem.


----------



## aph (10. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 10.07.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 10.07.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur zu - wo fehlt in meiner Theorie die Logik? Wie wär's wenn du dich damit tatsächlich mal auseinandersetzt, statt stur auf deinem Standpunkt zu beharren, moralisches Verhalten dürfe nicht erklärt werden?


----------



## Boesor (10. Juli 2007)

Bonkic am 10.07.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.07.2007 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für solche Sachen haben wir ja den Religionsunterricht und somit auch Leute wie mich.
Man muss nur aufpassen das leute wie diese Bildungsministerin nicht ausarten: 
http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/wissen/0,1518,491434,00.html

Die Gefahr kommt also interessanterweise vom Staat und nicht von der Kirche


----------



## TBrain (10. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.07.2007 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 10.07.2007 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moralisches Verhalten darf natürlich erklärt werden. Das tun Philosophen, das tun Theologen, aber _beweisen_ können sie es nicht.

Beweise funktionieren so:

Ausgangspunkt bilden Aussagen, die wahr sind (Prämissen). Davon ausgehend erfolgt durch Schlussregeln der Beweis einer zu beweisenden Behauptung.

Ich müsste deshalb zunächst wissen wie deine Prämissen aussehen und die Schlussregeln kennen, die zum Beweis deiner Behauptung führen.

-----------------------
So wie ich deine Herangehensweise verstanden habe (bitte korrigiere mich), hast du versucht durch Beobachtung eine Regel zu definieren. Du hast also gesagt (vereinfacht ausgedrückt): Alle von mir beobachteten Menschen (endliche Anzahl) befolgen diesen moralischen Grundsatz, also (Schluss) befolgen alle diesen Grundsatz.

Sollte das so sein: 

a) dieser Schluss kann nur unvollständig sein, weil du von einer endlichen Anzahl auf unendlich schließt.

b) für moralische Normen (konkret Tötungsverbot) lässt sich diese Beweisführung sehr leicht wiederlegen, einfach indem ich einen Menschen finde, für den diese Norm keine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## bierchen (10. Juli 2007)

aph am 10.07.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 10.07.2007 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ja, eher zur Belustigung.  Jedenfalls zu meiner. Von daher hast Du Dir bei mir Deine Existenzberechtigung verdient. *aph auf die Pobacke tätschel*


----------



## aph (11. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 10.07.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich deine Herangehensweise verstanden habe (bitte korrigiere mich), hast du versucht durch Beobachtung eine Regel zu definieren. Du hast also gesagt (vereinfacht ausgedrückt): Alle von mir beobachteten Menschen (endliche Anzahl) befolgen diesen moralischen Grundsatz, also (Schluss) befolgen alle diesen Grundsatz.
> 
> Sollte das so sein:
> 
> ...



Schön, dass wir endlich wieder sachlich diskutieren. So wird schnell klar, wie weit wir verständnismäßig noch auseinander liegen.

Also: Erstens habe ich keinen Beweis geliefert, sondern eine Theorie.
Zweitens: Ich habe nicht von vielen Menschen und ihrem Verhalten auf eine Regel geschlossen, sondern ich habe versucht, für ein bestimmtes, unter Menschen häufig auftretendes Verhalten eine plausible, sich zudem logisch aus der Evolution ergebende Erklärung zu liefern.

Vielleicht fangen wir mal so an - würdest du der folgenden Aussage zustimmen? (Dann können wir sie als Prämisse verwenden):

_Die der Evolution zugrunde liegenden Prozesse von Mutation und Selektion führen dazu, dass sich innerhalb einer Spezies vor allem solche physiologischen und verhaltensbiologischen Merkmale durchsetzen, die der Erhaltung der Art, der Individuen und ihrer Gene förderlich sind._

Bitte jetzt wirklich nur schreiben, ob du dich mit mir auf diese Aussage einigen kannst. Sie ist erst der Anfang.


----------



## TBrain (11. Juli 2007)

aph am 11.07.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Erstens habe ich keinen Beweis geliefert, sondern eine Theorie.



Ich weiß. Ich habe jedoch die ganze Zeit über lediglich angemerkt, dass deine Erklärung kein Beweis war. Aber ich will trotzdem möglichst nur auf den letzten Teil antworten:



> Vielleicht fangen wir mal so an - würdest du der folgenden Aussage zustimmen? (Dann können wir sie als Prämisse verwenden):
> 
> _Die der Evolution zugrunde liegenden Prozesse von Mutation und Selektion führen dazu, dass sich innerhalb einer Spezies vor allem solche physiologischen und verhaltensbiologischen Merkmale durchsetzen, die der Erhaltung der Art, der Individuen und ihrer Gene förderlich sind._
> 
> Bitte jetzt wirklich nur schreiben, ob du dich mit mir auf diese Aussage einigen kannst. Sie ist erst der Anfang.



Diese Aussage finde ich plausibel. Wir können sie als Prämisse verwenden. (Kritik daran später? Oder soll ich gleich kritisieren?)


----------



## aph (12. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 11.07.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 11.07.2007 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Solltest du ja nicht. 

Also, nehmen wir mal an, dass das so stimmt, wie oben geschrieben. Die Frage ist: Können wir dann umgekehrt daraus schließen, dass physiologische und verhaltensbiologische Merkmale einer Spezies, die offenkundig nützlich für die Erhaltung der Art, der Gene und der Individuen sind, sich vermutlich als Ergebnis von Mutation und Selektion herausgefiltert haben?

Ich denke schon, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass kein eineindeutiger Umkehrschluss zulässig ist. Es gibt sicher immer auch andere Möglichkeiten, wie solche Merkmale zustande gekommen sind. Die Evolution ist - gerade für "praktische" Merkmale die naheliegendste Erklärung. Es ist - angesichts der Evolution - nicht einmal verwunderlich, dass heute lebende Spezies voll von solchen "praktischen" Merkmalen sind, die ihnen das Überleben erleichtern.

Würdest du mir auch dem zustimmen?

In Kurzfassung noch mal:

_Da die Evolution stets zur Herausbildung nützlicher Merkmale einer Spezies führt, ist die naheliegendste Erklärung für aufgefundene nützliche Merkmale einer Spezies die Evolution._


----------



## TBrain (12. Juli 2007)

aph am 12.07.2007 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 11.07.2007 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir betrachten hier ja nur die Evolution deshalb ist sie automatisch die naheliegendste Erklärung. Ich würde nicht ausschließen wollen, dass eventuell eine unbekannte Erklärung existieren könnte, die noch naheliegender wäre.

Aber ja es ist die naheliegendste (bekannte) Erklärung.

----------
Fragen wegen den Begrifflichkeiten: 
-als "nützlich" definierst du/ wir: der Arterhaltung dienlich?
-als verhaltensbiologisches Merkmal definierst du/ wir: den Teil des Verhaltens, der durch die Biologie (die Gene) determiniert ist?


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Juli 2007)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier zwei verschiedene Fragen durcheinandergewürfelt werden. Das ist einmal die Frage nach einer Begründung, warum bestimmte moralische Werte GELTEN, ein andermal die Frage nach der Begründung von moralischen Werten selber. Man könnte auch sagen, dass einmal gefragt wird, warum eine Norm N GELTE, ein andermal, ob N überhaupt moralisch SEI (und wie das zu begründen wäre). Ganz schematisch ließen sich beide Fragen auch so formulieren:

Warum ist es der Fall, dass gilt, dass N gut ist? (Dies ist eine Frage danach, was der Fall IST.)

Ist N gut? (Dies ist eine Frage danach, was der Fall sein SOLL.)

Warum überhaupt die Norm etwa des allgemeinen Tötungsverbotes GILT, das kann man naturwissenschaftlich, d.h. mit der Evolutionsbiologie recht plausibel machen, indem man auf die Nützlichkeit des Tötungsverbotes für eine bestimmte Spezies verweist.

Ob man aber töten DARF oder nicht, das können die Naturwissenschaften nicht plausibel machen, denn diese können lediglich Aussagen darüber treffen, was der Fall ist, was nicht. Sie können aber keine Aussagen darüber treffen, was der Fall sein SOLL (bzw. DARF) und was nicht, denn aus keiner Aussage, die etwas darüber sagt, was der Fall IST, kann logisch geschlossen werden, was der Fall sein SOLL.


----------



## aph (13. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 13.07.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> warum bestimmte moralische Werte GELTEN



Naja, ich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass moralische Werte nicht GELTEN. 

Aber dazu später mehr, sobald ich dazu komme, auf TBrains Reply zu antworten.


----------



## aph (13. Juli 2007)

Oh, sehr passend dazu: Mechanismen im menschlichen Hirn


----------



## Meinereiner (13. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 13.07.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier zwei verschiedene Fragen durcheinandergewürfelt werden. Das ist einmal die Frage nach einer Begründung, warum bestimmte moralische Werte GELTEN, ein andermal die Frage nach der Begründung von moralischen Werten selber. Man könnte auch sagen, dass einmal gefragt wird, warum eine Norm N GELTE, ein andermal, ob N überhaupt moralisch SEI (und wie das zu begründen wäre). Ganz schematisch ließen sich beide Fragen auch so formulieren:
> 
> Warum ist es der Fall, dass gilt, dass N gut ist? (Dies ist eine Frage danach, was der Fall IST.)
> 
> ...



Kleiner Nachtrag, da ich gerade merke, dass eine meiner Formulierungen nicht gerade sauber war:

Die beiden Fragen ganz schematisch sind natürlich:

(a) Warum gilt in der und der Gesellschaft die und die Norm?

(Beispielsweise: Warum halten die Christen das allgemeine Tötungsverbot für gut?)

(b) Soll die und die Norm gelten?

(Beispielsweise: Ist das allgemeine Tötungsverbot gut?)


----------



## Trickmaster (13. Juli 2007)

Das Tötungsverbot kann man man nicht naturwissenschaftlich erklären. Sonst würde es doch heißen: Du sollst nicht töten, aber deine Feinde darfst du umbringen. 
Also so wie es im Koran steht. ABER so steht eben nicht in der Bibel. Man könnte aber jetzt auch sagen, dass die Bibel so eine Art linke Einstellung hat und es denen um das Gemeinwohl der ganzen Menschheit geht und es den Muslimen nur um das eigene Volk geht, dass seine Gene durchsetzen soll, also eine rechte Einstellung. Doch wie soll man sowas wissenschaftlich erklären?


----------



## aph (14. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 13.07.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tötungsverbot kann man man nicht naturwissenschaftlich erklären. Sonst würde es doch heißen: Du sollst nicht töten, aber deine Feinde darfst du umbringen.
> Also so wie es im Koran steht. ABER so steht eben nicht in der Bibel. Man könnte aber jetzt auch sagen, dass die Bibel so eine Art linke Einstellung hat und es denen um das Gemeinwohl der ganzen Menschheit geht und es den Muslimen nur um das eigene Volk geht, dass seine Gene durchsetzen soll, also eine rechte Einstellung. Doch wie soll man sowas wissenschaftlich erklären?



Da Christen genauso häufig und gern ihre Feinde töten und getötet haben, steht es offenbar nur auf dem Papier.

Nein nein .. ich glaube hier verwechseln einige Moral und Doppelmoral.

PS: Komm leider noch nicht zum ausführlichen Antworten.


----------



## Trickmaster (15. Juli 2007)

Öh.. Was ist eine Doppelmoral?

Du hast aufjedenfall Recht. EIGENTLICH müssten sich Christen nach der Bibel halten und die Bibel ist egal nach welcher Auslegung, dass was wir heutzutage Links nennen.
Besonders das neue Testament, dass für Christen natürlich deutlich wichtiger sein sollte als das alte Testament (die Baptisten ignorieren sogar das AT, was übrigens nicht ganz problemlos geht).
Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wie soviele Katholiken und Evangelikale in Bayern und in den USA soo Rechts sein können. besonders würde ich denen am liebsten den Schädel polieren, wenn sie in ihren Gebeten (!) IN der Kirche (!!) Gott (!!!) dafür danken, was Er ihnen alles geschenkt hat (!!!!)
Von "Schenken" ist nun wirklich nicht die rede. Jeder Durchschnittsmensch weiß oder müsste zumindest wissen, wie die USA und vorallem Europa an seinen Reichtum gekommen ist.  



Spoiler



Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich auch nicht, wie Typen wie Doc_Holiday seine völlig intoleranten Kirche so sehr verteidigen kann mit seinem Möchtegern-Oberhaupt-der-zwar-von-nur-1Siebtel-der-Erde-akzeptiert-wird-und-
sich-der-heilige-Vater-nennt, was übrigens in christlichen Kreisen soviel heißt, dass er sich selbst als Gott oder Stellvertreter Gottes auf Erden sieht, was übrigens völliger Quatsch ist. (Nehm' es persöhnlich!)



Mir, einen evangelsichen Liberalen wird dann immer gesagt ich würde mir nur das Leichte aus der Bibel nehmen und viele Dinge ignorieren...
Und dann machen so manche unverschämte Christen Beispiele wohin uns angeblich die Toleranz führen würde. Was die aber meistens meinen ist falsche Toleranz, doch versuch mal solchen sowas zu erklären...
Und das ganze jetzt mit der Evolution. Wie kann man sich bloß so blöd stellen?
Mich hat mal ein fundamentaler Christ sowas gefragt:
"Wenn Evolution stattfindet, wieso haben sich die Gorillas, mit denen wir angeblich verwandt sind und wir nicht weiterentwickelt?"
(Also dümmer gehts wohl nicht..)
Antwort: Wir, die Europäer mit ihrer Wissenschaft haben Gorillas doch erst vor ungefähr 100 Jahren entdeckt. Außerdem tut sich in dieser Zeit überhaupt nichts Auffallendes.
Der Mensch entwickelt sich seit 10000 Jahren nicht mehr weiter, weil er seine Zahl seitdem her rasant gestiegen ist. Dadurch mischt sich der Genpool andauernd von neuem und es kann einfach nicht neues mehr daraus entstehen. Nur in kleinen Gruppen haben Gendefekte eine große Auswirkung.
(Das weiß doch jedes Kind  )

Da fällt mir ein Song ein: Linkin Park- Hand Helds High. Auch bei Youtube.com zuhören.


----------



## TBrain (15. Juli 2007)

Schön, dass du wieder da bist   

Mit den 2 verschiedenen Fragen in Bezug auf die Moral hast du recht, denke ich. Ich wollte das irgendwie von Anfang an irgendwie begreiflich machen, nur konnte ich mich leider nicht so deutlich ausdrücken wie du.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wie soviele Katholiken und Evangelikale in Bayern und in den USA soo Rechts sein können. besonders würde ich denen am liebsten den Schädel polieren, wenn sie in ihren Gebeten (!) IN der Kirche (!!) Gott (!!!) dafür danken, was Er ihnen alles geschenkt hat (!!!!)
> Von "Schenken" ist nun wirklich nicht die rede. Jeder Durchschnittsmensch weiß oder müsste zumindest wissen, wie die USA und vorallem Europa an seinen Reichtum gekommen ist.


Was hat der Dank für erhaltenes Gutes (explizit nicht nur materielles!) mit Rechtsradikalismus zu tun?

Auf Dein gespoilertes Pamphlet gehe ich nicht ein, das ist mir zu dumm. Nenn Deine Kritikpunkte fundiert und unpolemisch, dann reden wir drüber. 



> Mir, einen evangelsichen Liberalen wird dann immer gesagt ich würde mir nur das Leichte aus der Bibel nehmen und viele Dinge ignorieren...


Kannst Du das konkreter machen? Wer wirft Dir das vor anhand welcher Beispiele?


----------



## TBrain (15. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage lässt sich leider nicht eindeutig beantworten. Einerseits sollte jeder selbst zum Glauben finden, durch eigene Überlegungen usw. - diesen Weg engt eine Institution "Kirche" sicherlich ein. Andererseits verhindert der, durch eine Institution vorgegebene, Weg seltsame, radikale Abweichler wie viele evangelikale Gemeinschaften.

Es hat halt alles sein Gutes und sein Schlechtes


----------



## Trickmaster (15. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 15.07.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ganz einfach. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge, die aber beide besonders in diesen Kreisen vorkommen. Es ist eine Unverschämtheit für das zu danken, dass Menschen in dritte Weltländern anpflanzen müssen und dafür gerade noch genug Geld bekommen, um sich etwas zu Essen zu kaufen. Daselbe gilt z.B. für Kleidung oder andere Gegenstände, die von armen Leuten gemacht werden, die gerade noch genug Geld verdienen um nicht zu verhungern und gleichzeitig nicht ihren Kindern die Chance zu geben auf eine Schule zu gehen, damit sie nicht so leiden müssen.

Vorallem und leider die Evagelikalen geht es nur um das Wohl ihres (Bundes-)Landes. Vorallem in den USA. Wie es Ausländern geht, nur damit es ihnen gut geht ist ihnen völlig egal. Sie ignorieren etliche Fakten über die Gründe der Armut auf der Welt und halten damit, wenn vielleicht auch unbewusst, alle anderen für Arbeitstiere. Meinst du nicht, dass das etwas mit "Rechts" sein zutun hat?




> Mir, einen evangelsichen Liberalen wird dann immer gesagt ich würde mir nur das Leichte aus der Bibel nehmen und viele Dinge ignorieren...


Kannst Du das konkreter machen? Wer wirft Dir das vor anhand welcher Beispiele? [/quote]
Hallo? Darum geht es schon in dem ganzen Thread. (Evangelikale) fundamentalistische Christen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 15.07.2007 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In keiner katholischen Kirche, in der ich bisher einen Gottesdienst mitgefeiert habe, wurde für die Armut anderer gedankt.



> Vorallem und leider die Evagelikalen geht es nur um das Wohl ihres (Bundes-)Landes. Vorallem in den USA. Wie es Ausländern geht, nur damit es ihnen gut geht ist ihnen völlig egal. Sie ignorieren etliche Fakten über die Gründe der Armut auf der Welt und halten damit, wenn vielleicht auch unbewusst, alle anderen für Arbeitstiere. Meinst du nicht, dass das etwas mit "Rechts" sein zutun hat?


Wie Evangelikale beten, weiß ich nicht, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das sie beten a la "Oh, danke Gott, das wir Geld haben und nicht so arme Schlucker sind wie die Menschen in Afrika."



> Kannst Du das konkreter machen? Wer wirft Dir das vor anhand welcher Beispiele?





> Hallo? Darum geht es schon in dem ganzen Thread. (Evangelikale) fundamentalistische Christen.


Aber Du bist doch kein Evangelikaler, oder?


----------



## Trickmaster (15. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 15.07.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och bitte. Als ob jemand sowas sagt. Es reicht doch schon, wenn man sowas hören muss: "Herr, wir danken dir für alles was du uns geschenkt hast..." Und dann beginnt die Aufzählung: "Eine Familie, ein Haus unterm Dach, Frieden, genug zu Essen, eine Kirche.." Fast alle diese Dinge sind doch nur möglich, weil Kapitalisten für unser Wohl sorgen indem sie mit den armen menschen so vorgehen, wie ich es weiter oben gepostet habe.



> Auf Dein gespoilertes Pamphlet gehe ich nicht ein, das ist mir zu dumm. Nenn Deine Kritikpunkte fundiert und unpolemisch, dann reden wir drüber.


Zum Thema Intoleranz.K. Humanismus ist das, was der katholischen Kirche einfach komplett fehlt.   Viele Konfessionen, darunter auch die katholische Kirche verstehen immernoch unter dem Wort "Toleranz", "falsche Toleranz". Die evangelische Kirche hat den Fehler entdeckt und zumindest die moderne evangelische Kirche, also die Liberalen, halten sich auch daran.
Zum Papst: Ein unfehlbares Oberhaupt unter den Menschen gibt es nicht. Das ist unmöglich und nur weil eines so einen Hut auf dem Kopf hat wird er nicht Stellverterter Gottes und Oberhaupt der Kirche. Das ist sogar fast eine Beleidigung für das Christentum. Das einzige Oberhaupt der Kirche ist Jesus.



Ne. Ich bin nicht Evage*likal*. Ich bin Evange*lisch* und zwar liberal.    Nicht alle Evangelen sind evangelikal. Das Wort setzt sich glaube ich aus evangelisch und radikal zusammen und die glauben vieles anders, als ich. Darunter auch ihr verrückter Kreationismusglaube.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (15. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Och bitte. Als ob jemand sowas sagt. Es reicht doch schon, wenn man sowas hören muss: "Herr, wir danken dir für alles was du uns geschenkt hast..." Und dann beginnt die Aufzählung: "Eine Familie, ein Haus unterm Dach, Frieden, genug zu Essen, eine Kirche.." Fast alle diese Dinge sind doch nur möglich, weil Kapitalisten für unser Wohl sorgen indem sie mit den armen menschen so vorgehen, wie ich es weiter oben gepostet habe.


Nochmal, ich habe noch nie ein Gebet gehört, dass Materielles aufzählt und dann Gott dafür dankt.



> Zum Thema Intoleranz.K. Humanismus ist das, was der katholischen Kirche einfach komplett fehlt.   Viele Konfessionen, darunter auch die katholische Kirche verstehen immernoch unter dem Wort "Toleranz", "falsche Toleranz". Die evangelische Kirche hat den Fehler entdeckt und zumindest die moderne evangelische Kirche, also die Liberalen, halten sich auch daran.


Werd bitte konkreter. Was versteht die kath. Kirche unter Toleranz und was ist daran falsch und was machen die "evangelischen Kirchen" da besser?



> Zum Papst: Ein unfehlbares Oberhaupt unter den Menschen gibt es nicht. Das ist unmöglich und nur weil eines so einen Hut auf dem Kopf hat wird er nicht Stellverterter Gottes und Oberhaupt der Kirche. Das ist sogar fast eine Beleidigung für das Christentum. Das einzige Oberhaupt der Kirche ist Jesus.


Zum hundertsten Mal: Die Unfehlbarkeit des Papstes gilt dann und _nur dann_, wenn er in Übereinstimmung mit der Schrift, der Lehre und der Tradition eine sittlich-moralische oder lehramtliche Entscheidung trifft in seiner Funktion als Oberster Hirt der Kirche, ex cathedra und in Einheit mit den Bischöfen der Weltkirche. Kraft des Heiligen Geistes und des Dienstes des Apostels Paulus, dessen Nachfolger der Papst ist, die Brüder zu stärken und zu lehren, kann er dann nicht irren. Das kam in den letzten 100 Jahren aber genau ein Mal vor. Alle anderen Schreiben des Papstes sind, strenggenommen, dessen "Privatmeinung", die von jedem seiner Nachfolger ohne Weiteres wieder aufgehoben werden können.


----------



## El_Cativo (15. Juli 2007)

> "Herr, wir danken dir für alles was du uns geschenkt hast..." Und dann beginnt die Aufzählung: "Eine Familie, ein Haus unterm Dach, Frieden, genug zu Essen, eine Kirche.." Fast alle diese Dinge sind doch nur möglich, weil Kapitalisten für unser Wohl sorgen indem sie mit den armen menschen so vorgehen, wie ich es weiter oben gepostet habe.


Eigentlich sollte man auf solch infantiles Geblubber garnicht mehr eingehen. Erstens kann ich nichts falsches daran erkennen, wenn man, sofern man gläubig ist, Gott dafür dankt, dass es einem gut geht, die Familie gesund ist, man genug zu essen hat etc.
Und zweitens ist deine Schwadronade über die bösen bösen Kapitalisten die die armen Menschen in der dritten Welt nur ausnutzen sowas alt und arm


> Das ist unmöglich und nur weil eines so einen Hut auf dem Kopf hat wird er nicht Stellverterter Gottes und Oberhaupt der Kirche. Das ist sogar fast eine Beleidigung für das Christentum. Das einzige Oberhaupt der Kirche ist Jesus.


Nun es ist Fakt, dass der Papst das Oberhaupt der Römisch Katholischen Kirche ist, daran gibt es nix zu deuteln
So wie eben der Dalai Lama die höchste weltliche Autorität im Buddhismus ist

PS: Ich bin btw auch evangelisch und nicht besonders gläubig obendrein


----------



## Trickmaster (16. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 15.07.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 15.07.2007 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soviel ich weiß verstehen Katholiken unter Toleranz alles, was nicht ihrer Tradition und ihrer Moral widerspricht. 
Die Tradition wurde für das Schriftprinzip als notwendiges Element des wahren Schriftverständnisses aufgegeben; nach evangelischer Lehre ist die heilige Schrift selbsterklärend und deshalb allein die Schrift verbindlich für Fragen des Glaubens (sola scriptura). 
Dadurch können wir aus unseren Fehlern und Fehlern anderer lernen und uns wirklich verbessern. Dadurch werden wir (also die evangelsiche Kirche) toleranter gegenüber anderen Dingen ohne falsche Toleranz aufzubauen.
Wer von uns kann schon Moral deffinieren? Im nahen Osten ist die Moral wohl alles andere als wie in den USA. Und dort ist sie wohl kaum die Gleiche wie in Thailand. Wer von denen weiß schon, was die richtige Moral ist? In meinen Augen ist jede Moral schon in 2 Geboten geschirben, die in der Bibel stehen und von Jesus persöhnlich gesagt wurden: "Liebe Gott und deinen Nächsten, wie dich selbst"



> Zum hundertsten Mal: Die Unfehlbarkeit des Papstes gilt dann und _nur dann_, wenn er in Übereinstimmung mit der Schrift, der Lehre und der Tradition eine sittlich-moralische oder lehramtliche Entscheidung trifft in seiner Funktion als Oberster Hirt der Kirche, ex cathedra und in Einheit mit den Bischöfen der Weltkirche. Kraft des Heiligen Geistes und des Dienstes des Apostels Paulus, dessen Nachfolger der Papst ist, die Brüder zu stärken und zu lehren, kann er dann nicht irren. Das kam in den letzten 100 Jahren aber genau ein Mal vor. Alle anderen Schreiben des Papstes sind, strenggenommen, dessen "Privatmeinung", die von jedem seiner Nachfolger ohne Weiteres wieder aufgehoben werden können.


Paulus ist der Nachfolger des Papstes? Hat die katholische Kirche etwa ihre Meinung geändert? War es nicht Petrus, der der Nachfolger und Gründer der Kirche war? Wurde nicht auf seinem angeblichen Grab der Petersdom errichtet?  
Oberster Hirt der Kirche? Warum musst du den sowas benutzen? Der einzige Hirt der Kirche ist Jesus, also Gott. Und wie wir beinahe alle wissen ist Gott nicht sterblich, noch ein Mensch, noch gibt er irgendeine falsche Meinung von sich, noch würde er die anderen Milliarden Christen ignorieren.
Der Papst wiederspricht auch den Vorstellungen einer Kirche, wie man sie sich im NT vorgestellt hat. Da ist eine Kirche nämlich etwas sehr linkes, dass sich vorallem an die Gleichheit aller Menschen hält und die Gaben für das Gemeinwohl aller Menschen eingesetzt wird. Sowas findet man nur in den protestantischen Kirchen, also alle Konfessionen ohne Oberhaupt. Dazu gehört nicht nur die evangelische Kirche. 
Der Vorteil der evangelischen Kirche ist offensichtlich: Gemäß sola scriptura, der auf einen Bibeltext basiert, nehmen wir nur das mit in unserer Kirche, dass sich an die 2 wichtigsten Gebote hält. dadurch sind wir unglaublich anpassungsfähig ohne, dass dadurch unser Glaube auf die falsche Bahn gerät. Dadurch sind wir menschlich. Die katholische Kirch versucht sich aber als Übermenschlich und das hält sich im Zeitalter der Wissenschaft garnicht lange. Zwar schrumpfen die Evangelen schneller als die Katholiken, dass liegt aber wohl daran, das wir in der Kindertaufe langsam keinen Sinn mehr sehen und sie gegen die Erwachsenentaufe eintauschen, die deutlich mehr Sinn macht und sein Vorbild in der Bibel hat und nicht in später Kirchentradition. Würde man alle mitzählen, die ungetauft in evangelsichen Kirchen gehen wären wir deutlich mehr. Zuletzt bleibt mir noch zusagen, dass wir nur in dden USA und Europa schrumpfen, dafür aber z.B. in China und Brasilien (die zukünftigen Industrieländer) sehr schnell wachsen.  

Frag mich nicht wie ich so weit vom Thema abkommen konnte..


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel ich weiß verstehen Katholiken unter Toleranz alles, was nicht ihrer Tradition und ihrer Moral widerspricht.
> Die Tradition wurde für das Schriftprinzip als notwendiges Element des wahren Schriftverständnisses aufgegeben; nach evangelischer Lehre ist die heilige Schrift selbsterklärend und deshalb allein die Schrift verbindlich für Fragen des Glaubens (sola scriptura).
> Dadurch können wir aus unseren Fehlern und Fehlern anderer lernen und uns wirklich verbessern. Dadurch werden wir (also die evangelsiche Kirche) toleranter gegenüber anderen Dingen ohne falsche Toleranz aufzubauen.
> Wer von uns kann schon Moral deffinieren? Im nahen Osten ist die Moral wohl alles andere als wie in den USA. Und dort ist sie wohl kaum die Gleiche wie in Thailand. Wer von denen weiß schon, was die richtige Moral ist? In meinen Augen ist jede Moral schon in 2 Geboten geschirben, die in der Bibel stehen und von Jesus persöhnlich gesagt wurden: "Liebe Gott und deinen Nächsten, wie dich selbst"


Ah ja, die evangelische "Kirche" bezieht ihre Toleranz aus der Schrift. Und wieso wird dann z.B. Homosexualität gutgeheißen? Wieso gibt es Frauenordination? Beides Dinge, die die Schrift ablehnt. 
Ich schrieb schon in anderen Threads, dass "sola scriptura" nicht funktioniert, denn die Buchstaben allein sind tot. Bei jeder Bibelauslegung muss der Kontext mit beachtet werden, in dem die Texte geschrieben wurden- und der erschließt sich nunmal durch die Tradition, die daher ebenso wichtig ist. 



> Paulus ist der Nachfolger des Papstes? Hat die katholische Kirche etwa ihre Meinung geändert? War es nicht Petrus, der der Nachfolger und Gründer der Kirche war? Wurde nicht auf seinem angeblichen Grab der Petersdom errichtet?


Mein Fehler, es muss natürlich Petrus heißen.



> Oberster Hirt der Kirche? Warum musst du den sowas benutzen? Der einzige Hirt der Kirche ist Jesus, also Gott. Und wie wir beinahe alle wissen ist Gott nicht sterblich, noch ein Mensch, noch gibt er irgendeine falsche Meinung von sich, noch würde er die anderen Milliarden Christen ignorieren.
> Der Papst wiederspricht auch den Vorstellungen einer Kirche, wie man sie sich im NT vorgestellt hat. Da ist eine Kirche nämlich etwas sehr linkes, dass sich vorallem an die Gleichheit aller Menschen hält und die Gaben für das Gemeinwohl aller Menschen eingesetzt wird. Sowas findet man nur in den protestantischen Kirchen, also alle Konfessionen ohne Oberhaupt. Dazu gehört nicht nur die evangelische Kirche.


Katholiken glauben, dass Jesus Petrus gewollt hat als Hirten seiner Kirche, bis er wiederkommt: "Du bist Petrus und auf diesen Felsen will ich meine Kirche bauen und die Pforten der Hölle sollen sie nicht überwältigen. Und dir will ich geben die Schlüssel über das Himmelreich. Was du auf Erden bindest, soll im Himmel gebunden sein. Und was du auf Erden lösest, soll im Himmel gelöst sein." (Mt. 16, 18-19)
Außerdem weigere ich mich, die Kirche in ein Rechts-Links-Schema pressen zu lassen. Das ist mir zu platt und der Sache völlig unangemessen.
Und komm mir bloß nicht mit Jesus als dem "Ur-Linken", diese Form christlichen Marxismus haben wir doch hoffentlich längst überwunden.



> Der Vorteil der evangelischen Kirche ist offensichtlich: Gemäß sola scriptura, der auf einen Bibeltext basiert, nehmen wir nur das mit in unserer Kirche, dass sich an die 2 wichtigsten Gebote hält. dadurch sind wir unglaublich anpassungsfähig ohne, dass dadurch unser Glaube auf die falsche Bahn gerät. Dadurch sind wir menschlich.


Meiner Meinung nach ist es ihr größte Nachteil: Jeder legt sich seine Schrift selbst aus, jeder entscheidet selbst, was er aus der Bibel nutzt oder nicht- jeder macht seine eigene "Kirche" auf und zerstört somit das Antlitz der Kirche und widerspricht dem Willen Jesu, "dass alle eins seien"! Mit wem rede ich denn, wenn ich eine evangelische Meinung zu einem Thema hören will? Einem Lutheraner? Alt oder Neu? Einem Calvinisten? Baptisten? Neuapostoliker? Evangelikalen? Was machen die Protestanten, wenn sie sich z.B. über eine Bibelstelle streiten? Macht dann jede Partei mal eben einen neuen "Club" auf? Oder gibt's dann einfach eine neue Übersetzung wie dieses peinliche Machwerk "Bibel in gerechter Sprache", welches mit "sola sciptrua" nun rein gar nichts mehr zu tun hat?
Wie und wo finde ich bei "euch" bitte Kontinuität und Verlässlichkeit?



> Die katholische Kirch versucht sich aber als Übermenschlich und das hält sich im Zeitalter der Wissenschaft garnicht lange.


Nein, die Kirche besteht aus Menschen und ist somit so fehlbar und schwach wie jede andere Organisation auch. Aber sie weiß auch, dass sie Kraft des Heiligen Geistes nie ganz irren kann.



> Zwar schrumpfen die Evangelen schneller als die Katholiken, dass liegt aber wohl daran, das wir in der Kindertaufe langsam keinen Sinn mehr sehen und sie gegen die Erwachsenentaufe eintauschen, die deutlich mehr Sinn macht und sein Vorbild in der Bibel hat und nicht in später Kirchentradition.


Stimmt, das NT kennt die Kindstaufe nicht. Frage: Wieso praktiziert dann das Gros der reformierten-lutherischen-protestantsichen-wasauchimmer-"Kirchen" sie dann immernoch?



> Würde man alle mitzählen, die ungetauft in evangelsichen Kirchen gehen wären wir deutlich mehr.


Na klar, würde man die Millionen Touristen mitzählen, die jährlich katholische Kirchen besichtigen, wären "wir" auch deutlich mehr. 



> Zuletzt bleibt mir noch zusagen, dass wir nur in dden USA und Europa schrumpfen, dafür aber z.B. in China und Brasilien (die zukünftigen Industrieländer) sehr schnell wachsen.


In China sind die Repressionen gegen die kath. Kirche sehr hoch, dennoch wächst die Zahl der Katholiken dort stetig; und in Brasilien ist der Zulauf zu Pfingstgemeinden und Evangelikalen deutlich höher als zu evangelischen Glaubensgemeinschaften.


----------



## aph (16. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 15.07.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal, ich habe noch nie ein Gebet gehört, dass Materielles aufzählt und dann Gott dafür dankt.



Hast du noch nie einen US-Film gesehen, in dem ein Erntedankfest vorkam?


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. Juli 2007)

aph am 16.07.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 15.07.2007 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt: Ich weiß nicht, wofür evangelikale Christen danken bzw. wie sie beten; und ob solche Darstellungen in Filmen immer akurat sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Trickmaster (16. Juli 2007)

Ich würde sagen, der Individualglauben ist das beste, was dem Christentum je passieren konnte. Dadurch gibt es etliche protestantische Kirchen, die alle auf der Bibel basieren und diese haben in den letzten 100 Jahren für einen rasanten Anstieg gesorgt. "Nicht glauben was andere sagen, sondern selbst lesen." Das ist das Motto aller Protestanten. Das 2. Motto steht in der Bibel: "Ein Leib, viele Glieder"

Zur Links-rechts-Sache wurde schon genug gesagt. Jesus ist links und alle, die das ignorieren, scheinen wohl das Gebot der Nächstenliebe nicht zu kennen. Außerdem gibt es etliche Beweise dafür, wie die Ur-Christen über Reiche dachten, was auch für die linke Seite spricht: Jak 2,6; Jak 5,1;
Dazu gibt es noch tausende andere Stellen im NT, die für ein linkes Denken sprechen. Sowas wie neutral sein gibt es nicht oder wird von denen gesagt, die ihren Kapitalismsu und seinen ganzen Folgen für die Welt ausleben möchten. Rechte Christen gehören verboten. Das weiß jeder. Im Christentum darf jeder Christ sein und in Gottes Augen sind alle menschen gleich.

Das Gebot der Nächstenliebe steht ganz vorne bei den Evangelen. Jede Moral hat sich dem unterzuordnen. Selbst die Menschenrechte basieren auf diesem Gebot. Soviel ich weiß ist in dieser die Diskriminierung einer Person aufgrund seines Glaubens, seiner Hautfarbe, seines Geschlechts und auch seiner Zuneigung zum gleichen Geschlecht verboten.
Dieses Gebot ist wie Jesus sagte neben dem Gebot Gott zu lieben, das Zweitwichtigste. Alle anderen Meinungen haben sich diesen beiden Geboten unter zuordnen. So funktioniert der Protestantismus. Es ist alles erlaubt, dass nicht gegen diese 2 Gebote spricht. Und die Akzeptanz und/oder Toleranz von Homosexuellen wird dadurch soagr befürwortet, wenn ich mich nicht irre und, dass Frauen predigen wohl auch. Mal von diesem Satz abgesehen: (Korinther 11, 11:"Doch in dem Herrn ist weder die Frau etwas ohne den Mann noch der Mann etwas ohne die Frau; denn wie die Frau von dem Mann, so kommt auch der Mann durch die Frau; aber alles von Gott."
Weiterlesen würde nicht schaden. In den ersten Sätzen davor wird die Frau zwar angeblich in die Schranken gewiesen, aber eben nur aufgrund bestimmter Argumente eines Mannes. Gott sieht die Sache ganz anders, wie du ja lesen kannst. 

Die Evangelikalen beten wirklich so. Ich durften ihren Kirchen etlche Besuche abstatten. Allerdings war ich bei den guten Evangelikalen und nicht diese Bush-Evangelikalen: Als Teil der Christian Left nehmen Linksevangelikale eine Sonderstellung ein: Christen, die anders als liberale Vertreter der Christian Left von ihren theologischen Grundüberzeugungen her eher eine evangelikale als eine liberale Theologie vertreten, teils auch eher wertkonservativ eingestellt sind, aber bei Themen wie Sozialpolitik, Friedenspolitik, Menschen- und Bürgerrechte eindeutig linke Positionen beziehen und sich sehr aktiv für diese Positionen einsetzen.


----------



## aph (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> owas wie neutral sein gibt es nicht oder wird von denen gesagt, die ihren Kapitalismsu und seinen ganzen Folgen für die Welt ausleben möchten. Rechte Christen gehören verboten. Das weiß jeder.



Hihi, wie du meinst. Aber nunja: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Christen oder solche, die sich so nennen, meist eher rechts sind. Wie passt das deiner Meinung nach zusammen? Eine Minderheit hat Recht? Du willst die Mehrheit der Christen "verbieten"?

Oder gibt's vielleicht doch einen versteckten Zusammenhang zwischen christlichen Glauben und Kapitalismus, den du nur noch nicht entdeckt hast?


----------



## TBrain (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechte Christen gehören verboten. Das weiß jeder. Im Christentum darf jeder Christ sein und in Gottes Augen sind alle menschen gleich.



Alle sind gleich, aber rechte gehören verboten? ^^

Ich finde es absolut unsinnig ein mehrere tausend Jahre altes Buch, und die darin erhaltenen Aussagen in ein Links-Recht-Denkschema aus dem 19.Jh. einordnen zu wollen. Jesus als "Linken" zu bezeichnen ist doch ziemlich anachronistisch.  

Eines musst du verstehen: der Zulauf der "bösen" Evangelikalen und der zunehmende Wunsch nach einem "liberalen" Glauben, den du so verherrlichst, gehen miteinander einher. Die "bösen" Evangelikalen wollen auch nur ihren Glauben selbst leben, und die Bibel selbst nach ihren Gesichtspunkten auslegen. Das Problem ist: Wer entscheidet, was gut, was schlecht ausgelegt ist? 

P.S. "liberal" ist deshalb in Anführungszeichen weil es keineswegs liberal ist, wenn man die Freiheit nur für sich selbst will, sie anderen aber nicht auch zugestehen möchte (---> "Rechte gehören verboten")


----------



## Trickmaster (16. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 16.07.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. "liberal" ist deshalb in Anführungszeichen weil es keineswegs liberal ist, wenn man die Freiheit nur für sich selbst will, sie anderen aber nicht auch zugestehen möchte (---> "Rechte gehören verboten")



Das ist es eben, was ich mit falscher Toleranz meine. Als liberaler Christ  kann nur diese akzeptieren/tolerieren, die sich auch an die Menschenrechte halten. Man kann nicht Menschen tolerieren, die armen Menschen die Chance auf die Schule zu gehen nicht gewähren. das wäre doch so, als würde man die Taliban akzeptieren, die Mädchen verbietet auf die Schule zugehen.
Doch du hast recht. Ich schließe die Freiheit ein Böses zutun und falsche Toleranz aufzubauen. Nach dem Gesetz: "Du darfst alles machen. Es darf nur Niemanden schaden." Und Rechtssein schadet seit Jahrhunderten den Ländern, die darunter zu leiden haben, auch Dritte-Welt-Länder genannt oder liege ich da falsch?  

@aph

Also erstmal gibt es da den Linkskatholizismus und die christliche Linke, hier in DE vorallem bekannt als evangelische KIRCHE, Linksevangelikale, eben die christliche Linke.  
Das dürften aber schon über 200 Millionen Menschen sein.
Aph es kann überhaupt nicht die Mehrheit sein, die den Kapitalismus gut spricht, weil ein sehr großer Teil der Christen in dritte Weltländern leben. Und diese dürften auch links sein. Es würde mich wundern, wenn die politisch Liberal wären. :-o 

Befürworter des Liberalismus sind meistens alle Christen, die kaum ein Blick in die Bibel werfen. Denn Kapitalsimus basiert auf Egoismus, Konkurrenz und Ausbeutung, was wohl extremst gegen das Gebot der Nächstenliebe ist, dass alle Christen einhalten sollten.   
Die Befürworter legitimieren ihren Kapitalismus trotz ihres Glaubens dadurch, dass Gott/Jesus die Menschen allein wegen ihres Glabens rettet. Was sie aber vergessen ist die Folge, die der Glaube in den Menschen bewirken soll: Nämlich das automatische Einhalten der 10 Gebote vorallem das der Nächstenliebe.  In der Bibel wurde das "sollen" an vielen stellen falsch übersetzt, wo eigentlich "werden" stehen sollte (kleiner Fehler von Luther). Das heißt: Wenn du Christ bist, wirst du deinen nächsten Lieben wie dich selbst.   
Nach den Kapitalisten"christen" dürfte selbst Adolf Hitler in den Himmel kommen, wenn er nur geglaubt hat. Vergessen tun diese Typen aber die tatsache, dass man jesus um Vergebung bitten soll, für die schlimmen Dinge, die man getan hat und es auch wirklich bereuen soll. Und das hat bisjetzt noch keiner dieser politischen Neoliberalen getan. 

(Boah! Ich muss lernen weniger zuschreiben ^^)


----------



## aph (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es eben, was ich mit falscher Toleranz meine. Als liberaler Christ  kann nur diese akzeptieren/tolerieren, die sich auch an die Menschenrechte halten. Man kann nicht Menschen tolerieren, die armen Menschen die Chance auf die Schule zu gehen nicht gewähren.


Als Liberaler kannst du Menschen mit einer solchen Meinung nicht nur tolerieren, du musst es sogar! Egal ob liberaler Christ oder liberaler Atheist. Wenn du das mit deinem Christsein nicht vereinbaren kannst, bist du halt nur Christ, aber keinesfalls liberal.
Du kannst für deine Meinung streiten, aber keineswegs sie den anderen verbieten.



> Aph es kann überhaupt nicht die Mehrheit sein, die den Kapitalismus gut spricht, weil ein sehr großer Teil der Christen in dritte Weltländern leben. Und diese dürften auch links sein.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Viele Arme träumen davon, auch mal so reich und erfolgreich zu sein, wie diejenigen, die sie auspressen. Das ist eine der wichtigsten Triebfedern jeglicher wirtschaftlicher Entwicklung, auch in armen Ländern: Der Gedanke "Endlich raus aus dem Slum!".


----------



## Trickmaster (16. Juli 2007)

aph am 16.07.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Ich meinte auch man muss es tolerieren. Aber viele halten sich nicht an die Menschenrechte. Und eben diese Menschen (z.B. Taliban) zu tolerieren ist doch falsche Toleranz oder?   



> Aph es kann überhaupt nicht die Mehrheit sein, die den Kapitalismus gut spricht, weil ein sehr großer Teil der Christen in dritte Weltländern leben. Und diese dürften auch links sein.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Viele Arme träumen davon, auch mal so reich und erfolgreich zu sein, wie diejenigen, die sie auspressen. Das ist eine der wichtigsten Triebfedern jeglicher wirtschaftlicher Entwicklung, auch in armen Ländern: Der Gedanke "Endlich raus aus dem Slum!". [/quote][/quote]
Meine Eltern und so ziemlich alle Verwandten von mir, wie auch ich kommen aus Ruanda. Sagt dir das was?   Ja, der schlimme Bürgerkireg der auf Platz 3 der Völkermorde ist. Also hinter dem Holocaust und dieser rumänischen Geschichte. Wie bei diesen ging es auch dort um Rassismus. Das dürfte wohl zum Teil erklären warum ich alles was rechts ist so ziemlich überalles hasse. Naja zurück zur wahren Geschichte:
Meine Verwandten und meine Eltern waren echte Glückspilze und konnten sich in den Industireländern USA, Japan, DE und Co. etablieren. Sie waren zwar nie richtig arm, wünschten sich aber alle, dass die Industrieländer, die ärmeren Länder nicht mehr ausbeuten würden. Kurz gesagt: Sie sind alle links und betonen, dass fast in jeder Unterhaltung. Ich zitiere: "Diese schlimmen Kapitalisten, haben dies unserer Heimat angetan." Irgendwo müssen ja die Waffen für den Krieg hergekommen sein. Ein gewitzter Plan der Waffenhändler. Damit werden diese Ländern (zurzeit Sudan) nie reicher, weil Krieg zu noch ärmerer Armut führt und den Sieg derer, die auf der Seite der US-Amerikaner sind. Und das sind nicht immer die Richtigen.   Die US-Amerikaner und andere politisch Liberale.
Es geht diesen darum die Armen in Zaun zu halten durch eine echt fiese Taktik:
Die Menschen in Dritte-Weltländern müssen arbeiten, um sich Essen kaufen zu können. Dafr reicht das Geld aber auch nur. Das heißt sie können ihre Kinder nicht auf die meist kostenpflichtigen Schulen schicken, nicht mal ein einziges Buch für sie kaufen. Diese Kinder werden dann erwachsen ohne Schulbildung und sind dann ebenfalls dazu verdammt in den Fabriken oder auf den Feldern zu arbeiten, um gerade noch genug zu Essen zubekommen. Siehst Du die Falle in der diese Länder stecken? Hinzu kommt noch Korruption, Waffenhandel, Delikte und dann auch noch irgendwelche Diktaturen.   Diese werden vorallem von China unterstützt, die Waffen kommen aus Russland und die US-Amerikaner? Die machen Irak-like Tauschgeschäfte: "Wenn wir beschützen dich und wir dürfen dafür deine Ressourcen ausbeuten". So funktioniert das. Und sag mir mal, was sich da an den Menschenrechten hält? Und dass sind gerade mal die "Liberalen". Wenn alles Rechts wird, wird es noch schlimmer. Wenn es Links wird, wird es  besser. Ist das ganz denn nicht so klar von der Hand zu lesen?  

Ja, das Motto der Armen ist: "Bloß raus aus dem Slum.." aber es geht weiter: "..Und dann den Armen auch raushelfen." So denken die Meisten, die dort rausgekommen sind.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Die Befürworter legitimieren ihren Kapitalismus trotz ihres Glaubens dadurch, dass Gott/Jesus die Menschen allein wegen ihres Glabens rettet. Was sie aber vergessen ist die Folge, die der Glaube in den Menschen bewirken soll: Nämlich das automatische Einhalten der 10 Gebote vorallem das der Nächstenliebe.  In der Bibel wurde das "sollen" an vielen stellen falsch übersetzt, wo eigentlich "werden" stehen sollte (kleiner Fehler von Luther). Das heißt: Wenn du Christ bist, wirst du deinen nächsten Lieben wie dich selbst.


Falsch, falsch, falsch! Im Originaltext steht weder "sollen" noch "müssen" noch sonst ein Hilfsverb! Es kommt also auf den Kontext und den Verstehenshintergrund an, vor dem man übersetzt: "Du darfst/wirst/könntest/mögest/sollst/solltest/musst/müsstest ....", alles mögliche Übersetzungen. Und die von Luther für die einzig richtige zu halten, ist völliger Quatsch.  



> Nach den Kapitalisten"christen" dürfte selbst Adolf Hitler in den Himmel kommen, wenn er nur geglaubt hat. Vergessen tun diese Typen aber die tatsache, dass man jesus um Vergebung bitten soll, für die schlimmen Dinge, die man getan hat und es auch wirklich bereuen soll. Und das hat bisjetzt noch keiner dieser politischen Neoliberalen getan.


So so, der Herr Liberalprotestant meint jetzt schon, Gott vorschreiben zu können, wem Er Seine Gande verleiht, ja? Sehr interessant, zumal das ja sonst der Kirche vorgeworfen wird ...
"Und wer ein Wort gegen den Menschensohn sagt, dem soll es vergeben werden; wer aber den heiligen Geist lästert, dem soll es nicht vergeben werden." (Lk 12,10.) Das ist also die einzige "echte" Todsünde. Daher halte ich es für durchaus möglich, dass selbst ein Monster wie Hitler Gottes Gnade erfahren kann.


----------



## Trickmaster (16. Juli 2007)

Ok. Das war ein fehler von mir. Ich habe auch eine Weile lang darüber nachgedacht, dass zu schreiben. Aber meinst du nicht, dass man Gott/Jesus anlügt, wenn man sagt, dass man Christ ist und sich nicht wie einer verhält.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Das war ein fehler von mir. Ich habe auch eine Weile lang darüber nachgedacht, dass zu schreiben. Aber meinst du nicht, dass man Gott/Jesus anlügt, wenn man sagt, dass man Christ ist und sich nicht wie einer verhält.


Doch, das glaube ich. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Sünde ist, die nicht vergeben werden kann.


----------



## Trickmaster (16. Juli 2007)

Nein. Das scheine ich falsch erklärt zu haben. Ich meinte, wenn man sich nicht dafür entschuldigt diese Menschen ausgebeutet zuhaben. Man muss sich für jede Sünde bei Gott entschuldigen. So habe ich es gelernt.   
Deswegen bete ich zum Beispiel um Vergebung für Sünden, die ich vielleicht unbewusst mache. Kapitalisten, die sich als Christen ausgeben nutzen sowas wie eine Glaubenslücke im Protestantismus. Sowas geht vielleicht bei Gesetzen, aber im Glauben würde ich mich auf sowas nicht verlassen.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (16. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Das scheine ich falsch erklärt zu haben. Ich meinte, wenn man sich nicht dafür entschuldigt diese Menschen ausgebeutet zuhaben. Man muss sich für jede Sünde bei Gott entschuldigen. So habe ich es gelernt.
> Deswegen bete ich zum Beispiel um Vergebung für Sünden, die ich vielleicht unbewusst mache. Kapitalisten, die sich als Christen ausgeben nutzen sowas wie eine Glaubenslücke im Protestantismus. Sowas geht vielleicht bei Gesetzen, aber im Glauben würde ich mich auf sowas nicht verlassen.


Ich stimme zu: Keine Vergebung Gottes ohne (aufrichtige!) Reue und Wiedergutmachung, so weit möglich. 
Aber mich stört diese Einteilung der Menschheit in Kapitalisten und Linke. Nicht jeder Kapitalist ist ein schlechter Mensch, und nicht jeder Linke ein Heiliger. Es gibt eben nicht nur schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Trickmaster (17. Juli 2007)

Natürlich gibt es auch die guten Kapitalisten àla Tante Emma-Laden. Kapitalismus würde ich befürworten, wenn die Angestellten und Arbeiter fair bezahlt werden. Aber dieses rutschen dann irgendwann auch in diesen Teufelskreis: Billiger produzieren = mehr Kunden = mehr Gewinn. Und dafür muss man als erstes entweder Stellen kürzen oder die Arbeiter noch schlechter bezahlen. Damit das nicht erst wieder von vorne anfängt sollte am besten die Globalisierung gestoppt werden oder es sollte klare Gesetze dafür geben, dass Firmen ihre Arbeiter im Ausland so bezahlen, dass sich der lebensstandard auf ein bestimmtes Niveau einpendelt und alle Kinder des Arbeiters in die Schule gehen können und später auch auf die Uni. Das dürften dann pro Arbeiter 10.000 + €/Jahr sein.  
Außerdem sollte der Waffenhandel in Dritte-Weltländern absolut verboten sein.

Dann bin ich zufireden mit dem Kapitalismus.    Ob jemand sich dann noch für den fairen Kapitalismus interessiert ist dann wohl die Frage.


----------



## TBrain (17. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass sind gerade mal die "Liberalen". Wenn alles Rechts wird, wird es noch schlimmer. Wenn es Links wird, wird es  besser. Ist das ganz denn nicht so klar von der Hand zu lesen?



Sonnenklar


----------



## El_Cativo (17. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 17.07.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 16.07.2007 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum Glück ist unsere Welt so einfach. Danke Trickmaster, dass du sie mir erklärt hast


----------



## Trickmaster (17. Juli 2007)

Muss ich das etwa ausführen? Es ist wohl die Mindestvoraussetzung eines normalen Menschens zu wissen, was sich hinter den Worten "schlimmer" und "besser" verbirgt. Ich könnte natürlich über die ganze Weltgeschichte schreiben und wie sich eigentlich seit der Mnesch seßhaft wurde, das Leben durch Rassismus, Faschismus, Egoismus, Nationalismus immer wieder verschlechtert hat und für etliche Tiefpunkte in der Menschheit gesorgt hat. Hingegen aber ein echtes soziales Verhalten die Welt immer friedlicher, sicherer, eben sozialer gemacht hat. Nun sind die Liberalen, also die in der Mitte dran und das Leben wird besser. In den Industrieländern. Und schlechter in den Dritte-Weltländern. Oder soll ich euch doch die Weltgeschichte aufzählen, als Beweis dafür, dass ich Recht habe?  
Dass die Mitte gut ist und zu viel links, wie auch zu viel rechts schlecht sind stimmt nur zum Teil. Durch das viel linkes würde sich der Lebensstandard aller Mneschen erhöhen. Durch die "Mitte", den Liberalen würde gerade mal 1 Siebtel einen höheren Lebensstandard genießen. Durch die Rechten wäre es heute genauso, wie die früheren 10000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte. Nämlich andauernde Kriege aufgrund von Meinungsverschiedenheiten, der Hautfarbe, der Ressourcen oder einfach wegen Größenwahns.

Das meine ich mit "besser" und "schlimmer".


----------



## HanFred (17. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 17.07.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das viel linkes würde sich der Lebensstandard aller Mneschen erhöhen.


ahja.
sozialismus, kommunismus. gescheitert. und zwar vor dem kapitalismus (der auch noch scheitern wird). fazit. wir bräuchten ein ganz neues gesellschaftssystem und vor allem: die leute müssen mitmachen. dass sie beim sozialismus und kommunismus nicht mitmachen, das wissen wir mittlerweile. und wenn man die leute dazu zwingen muss, entsteht sowieso nur eine diktatur und da geht es dann noch viel weniger leuten gut als in einem kapitalistischen system.
beim kapitalismus machen die leute immerhin solange mit wie es den meisten gut geht.
ich stehe voll hinter der sozialen marktwirtschaft und wehre mich gegen kahlschlag im sozialwesen. aber gleichzeitig verteidige ich auch mein eigentum.
ich bin so nett und spende hier und da, wo ICH es für richtig erachte. aber dem staat spende ich nur ungern und da geht's wohl den meisten ähnlich.

links und rechts, alles kindergarten für leute, die nicht wirklich über probleme nachdenken sondern polemisieren.


----------



## El_Cativo (17. Juli 2007)

> Durch das viel linkes würde sich der Lebensstandard aller Mneschen erhöhen.


Zum Glück gibt es dafür genügend historische Belege    

Da fällt mir ein schönes Zitat von Arthur B. Laffer ein:


> Man macht die Armen nicht reich, indem man die Reichen arm macht


----------



## Trickmaster (17. Juli 2007)

@HanFred Alles Sache der Angewohnheit. An den Kommunismus glaube ich nicht. Dafür sind die Menschen zu unterschiedlich. Aber an einen demokratischen Sozialismus oder an einen relativ kommunistischen Staat, also einer der es versucht. Dass Kommunismus und Sozialismus bisjetzt nicht geklappt haben lag wohl daran, dass die Leute, die sowas versprachen völlig andere Ziele hatten.   

Bestes Beispiel: China. Klar, Kommunismus und gleichzeitg eine freie Marktwirtschaft. 

@El_Cativo Ich wäre nur zu froh, dass man dich irgendwann mal mit allen anderen, die die Ausbeutung der armen Länder bloß gestellt und überaus gehaßt werden. Nur weil du deine Sachen behalten willst, die sowieso teilweise gewaltsam anderen Menschen genommen wurden um sie dann z.B. in einen PC zu verarbeiten, sollen 4 Milliarden Menschen hungern und leiden? Egoismus ist wirklich das Schlimmste, was es je gegeben hat. 

Ich versuche niemanden meine Meinung auf zu drängen. Ich bin lediglich einer von vielen die diesen schleichenden Massenmord an den Armen verhindern wollen. Und der Neoliberalismus hat sehr deutlich gezeigt, dass er nicht funktioniert. Kommunismus und Sozialismus wurden nur noch keine echten Chancen gegeben, DANK den USA!


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 17.07.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Egoismus ist wirklich das Schlimmste, was es je gegeben hat.



Naa. Viel schlimmer noch ist der Glaube, dass Egoismus irgendwie etwas schlimmes sei.


----------



## Trickmaster (17. Juli 2007)

Etwas Schlimmes für die Gesellschaft, die eigentlich seit 100.000 Jahren auf soziales Verhalten basiert.
Egoismus ist ein primitives Überbleibsel aus den zeiten, wo jeder Ur-mensch noch um sein überleben kämpfen musste. ZUM GLÜCK sind diese aber klug geworden und haben gemerkt, dass man durch gegenseitige Hilfe viel länger leben kann. Diese Werte, die uns seit Urzeiten weitergegeben wurden sind nun in die Religionen mit hineinintegriert worden. Die Folgen der Säkularisierung sind dadurch dann klar: Das Verschwinden dieser Werte und den Neueinzug des Egoismus (zum Beispiel in Gestalt von Meinereiner ^^) und den darausfolgenden Rückgang der Population, da sie ihr Leben nicht mit ihren eigenen Kindern teilen wollen. Die Ausrede, die die meisten nutzen ist: "Ich möchte nicht das mein Kind in diese schlimmen Welt aufwächst." Und selbst wenn es die Wahrheit wäre, wäre es ein Teufelskreis aus den guten sozialen Menschen, die ihre Kinder nicht in dieser Welt leben lassen wollen und den Menschen, die einfach zu faul für Kinder sind.   (Eigentlich ein ernstes Thema    )

Wie kannst du Egoismus nicht schlimm finden, wenn du wahrscheinlich nicht ein Jahr in deinem Leben absolut allein warst. Menschen die allein sind sterben übrigens an der Einsamkeit. Also ist Egoismus sehr wohl etwas schlimmes. Es kann einen heutigen Menschen sogar umbringen. Und wenn das mal kein Argument ist. :-o


----------



## Meinereiner (17. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 17.07.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kannst du Egoismus nicht schlimm finden, wenn du wahrscheinlich nicht ein Jahr in deinem Leben absolut allein warst. Menschen die allein sind sterben übrigens an der Einsamkeit. Also ist Egoismus sehr wohl etwas schlimmes. Es kann einen heutigen Menschen sogar umbringen. Und wenn das mal kein Argument ist. :-o



Was hat denn bitte Egoismus mit Einsamkeit zu tun? Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

PS: Du solltest Egoismus nicht mit der hässlichen Charaktereigenschaft verwechseln, anderen ständig auf den Schlips treten zu müssen.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> @El_Cativo Ich wäre nur zu froh, dass man dich irgendwann mal mit allen anderen, die die Ausbeutung der armen Länder bloß gestellt und überaus gehaßt werden.


Sorry aber ich blick den satz nicht so ganz (vielleicht bin ich nur zu doof)...
Erkenne ich es richtig, dass du versuchst zu sagen, du wärst froh, wenn ich und andere mal gehasst werden weil ich die armen Länder ausbeute ??



> Nur weil du deine Sachen behalten willst, die sowieso teilweise gewaltsam anderen Menschen genommen wurden um sie dann z.B. in einen PC zu verarbeiten, sollen 4 Milliarden Menschen hungern und leiden?


Nur um mal eins klarzustellen:
*Ich* habe niemandem etwas gewaltsam weggenommen, *ich* lasse niemanden hungern und leiden, *ich* habe niemanden ausgebeutet...
Soll ich mich jetzt etwa dafür entschuldigen, dass ich in einem Industriestaat geboren wurde, dass es mir relativ gut geht, dass ich verdammt froh darüber bin, dass es mir so gut geht ? Oder etwa dafür, dass ich versuche dafür zu sorgen, dass es auch meinen Kindern mal so gut geht wie mir ?
Darauf kannst du lange warten   
Wenn du nicht kapierst, wie die Welt funktioniert,dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, denn so hart das auch klingen mag, es wird *immer* Gewinner und Verlierer geben. Das heißt nicht, dass ich es gut heiße, wenn arme Menschen ausgebeutet werden. nur mit deinen linken Spinnereien hilfst du niemand weiter. Denkst du etwa uns wird es ewig so gut gehen, wenn wir nichts dafür tun ?
Aber verweil du nur in deinen Traumtänzereien
Im übrigen solltest du mal aufpassen, mit was für Zahlen du hier um dich wirfst, denn 4 Milliarden Menschen leiden weltweit gewiss nicht an Hunger
Stand 2006 sind es ca 900 Millionen was schlimm genug ist


> Egoismus ist wirklich das Schlimmste, was es je gegeben hat.


Blödsinn, ein gesundes maß an Egoismus ist überlebensnotwendig. Man kann auch an Selbstlosigkeit kaputt gehen. Und wer nur versucht es immer allen anderen Recht zu machen, machts im endeffekt für alle schlimmer


> Kommunismus und Sozialismus wurden nur noch keine echten Chancen gegeben, DANK den USA!


Ach so ist das also, vielen dank für die erneute Geschichtsstunde
Ist es nicht viel eher so, dass der Kommunismus/Sozialismus im direkten Konkurrenzkampf mit der Marktwirtschaft stand und letztendlich von innen zerfallen ist ?
Echt deine ständige Einteilung der Menschheit in böse Kapitalisten und gute Sozialisten geht mir gehörig auf die Nüsse. Diese klein-Fritzchen-stellt-sich-die-Welt-vor Modell hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit der Realität zu tun


----------



## seishin-ri (18. Juli 2007)

Ich denke eigentich, dass Egoismus immernoch sehr häufig auftritt. Gerade heutzutage immermehr. Dass sich damals bis heute die Gesellschaft gewandelt hat, um gemeinsam zu überleben ist nichts weiter wie Notwendigkeit, da es sonst nicht möglich wäre. Trotzdem findet man an jeder Ecke Egoismus. 

Egal ob gesund oder nicht, letztendlich sind alle sozialen Aktionen, Hilfen, Beziehungen mehr oder weniger egoistisch. Denn auch ein Mensch der zuhört, Spenden zahlt, liebt, oder sonstwie anderen hilft, erreicht letztendlich damit eine innere Zufriedenheit, ein Gefühl. Ohne dieses Gefühl unterstelle ich mal, würden solche Aktionen garnicht stattfinden. Deswegen gibt es für mich auch keine Selbstlosigkeit. Jedenfalls wüsste ich kein Beispiel. Aber das ist normal, denn das wäre ja sinnlos, wenn man nicht vorrangig um seine eigene Existenz kämpft.
Ein gutes Beispiel sind Trauerfeiern, oder nicht?


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 18.07.2007 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um mal eins klarzustellen:
> ....
> Wenn du nicht kapierst, wie die Welt funktioniert,dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, denn so hart das auch klingen mag, es wird *immer* Gewinner und Verlierer geben. Das heißt nicht, dass ich es gut heiße, wenn arme Menschen ausgebeutet werden. nur mit deinen linken Spinnereien hilfst du niemand weiter. Denkst du etwa uns wird es ewig so gut gehen, wenn wir nichts dafür tun ?


Ja eben. Ihr tut etwas dafür um reich zu bleiben. Das schreibe ich jetzt aber schon das dritte mal: Kapitalisten bezahlen die Menschen in den Dritte-Weltländern für ihre Arbeit so miserabel, dass es gerade fürs Essen reicht. Die Kinder dieser Arbeiter/innen haben also keine Chance zur Schule zu gehen, einen guten Abschluss zu machen und mehr verdienen zu können. Alle die diese Tatsache ignorieren sind Lügner. Selbst die die das machen sagen: "Besser einen Job als keinen." Und jeder der auf der Schule war erkennt darin eine neue Form der Ständegesellschaft, in der nur Glückspilze die Chance haben reich zu werden.
WENN die Eltern ihre Kinder zur Schule schicken, haben sie nucht genug Geld zum Essen da. Wenn die Kinder nicht in die Schule geschickt werden, können sie nur Jobs annehmen, wie in den Fabriken der Kapitalisten, wo sie 14 Stunden arbeiten, geschlagen werden und dazu für immer verdammt sind. WENN alle diese Menschen streiken, bekommen sie kein geld und verhungern. Eine raffinierte Falle, die wirklich fast alle gesetzeslücken der westlichen Welt nutzt.


> > Egoismus ist wirklich das Schlimmste, was es je gegeben hat.
> 
> 
> Blödsinn, ein gesundes maß an Egoismus ist überlebensnotwendig. Man kann auch an Selbstlosigkeit kaputt gehen. Und wer nur versucht es immer allen anderen Recht zu machen, machts im endeffekt für alle schlimmer


Sprichst du etwa aus Erfahrung? Es kommt auch darauf an, was man wem zurecht machen will. 


> > Kommunismus und Sozialismus wurden nur noch keine echten Chancen gegeben, DANK den USA!
> 
> 
> Ach so ist das also, vielen dank für die erneute Geschichtsstunde
> Ist es nicht viel eher so, dass der Kommunismus/Sozialismus im direkten Konkurrenzkampf mit der Marktwirtschaft stand und letztendlich von innen zerfallen ist ?


[/quote]
Aufgrund negativen Egoismus und Geldgier. Sonst gab es dafür keine Gründe. Vielleicht hält sich dieses Prinzip sehr lang, aber gut ist es auf keinen Fall. Es ist nur eine getarnte Ständegesellschaft und wer das nicht sehen will, ist IMMER der, der davon profitiert. Und alle die davon profitieren sind mitschuldig, weil sie eigentlich in der Lage sind auf die Starße zu gehen und dagegen zu protestieren. Ich bin nicht einer dieser Typen, die viel sagen und nichts tun. Viel tun, wenig sagen ist wohl deutlich küger.

Ja, ich muss mich korrigieren. Es waren nicht 4 Milliarden menschen, die hungern sondern etwas anderes, was ich meinte.

Tut mir leid Meinereiner Ich meinte natürlich den negativen Egoismus, der auf dieser Welt zwar nicht weit verbreitet ist, aber besonders bei den Global-Playern vorkommt, was katastrophale Folgen auf den Rest der Welt hat. Z.B. haben 4 Milliarden Menschen keine Chance in der Weltwirtschaft mitzuspielen. Wenn diese "mitspielen" würden, dann würde die Weltwirtschaft boomen. Dann wäre ich für den Liberalismus, aber das lassen ja die anderen politisch Liberalen ja nicht zu. 

@seishin-ri Ja, da hast du recht. Das liegt aber nur daran, dass in unserer Gesellschaft eben nicht alle selbstlos sind. Dadurch kann zu viel Selbstlosigkeit nicht wirklich gut tun. Wenn aber nahezu alle selbstlos wären, es also durch die Erziehung so gelernt hätten, wäre es möglich und wirklich unschädlich.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juli 2007)

Erkläre doch mal bitte so knapp und sachlich wie möglich wie die Welt aussehen sollte, bzw wie sie verändert werden muss.


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

Öh...öhm... Kleiner Scherz:  

Ich bin für eine demokratische Kontrolle und Regulierung der internationalen Märkte für Kapital, Güter und Dienstleistungen. Die Wirtschaft muss den Menschen dienen und nicht der Mensch der Wirtschaft. Politik muss sich an den Leitlinien von Gerechtigkeit, Demokratie und ökologisch verantwortbarer Entwicklung ausrichten. Zuletzt sollte, die durch die kapitalistische Wirtschaftsweise entstandene Ungleichheit ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> Ja eben. Ihr tut etwas dafür um reich zu bleiben. Das schreibe ich jetzt aber schon das dritte mal: Kapitalisten bezahlen die Menschen in den Dritte-Weltländern für ihre Arbeit so miserabel, dass es gerade fürs Essen reicht.


Nocmal von vorne: Die Menschheit lässt sich nicht so einfach in gute Sozialisten auf der einen Seite und böse Kapitalisten auf der anderen Seite einteilen. Das ist, wie ich bereits sagte, ein hlein-Fritzchen-stellt-sich-die-Welt-vor Modell.
Ich bin der erste, der für die Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe spricht. Gib einem Hungernden Fisch und er hungert nicht mehr aber bleibt ewig abhängig. Lehre in selbst Fisch zu fangen und er kann sein eigenes Leben aufbauen...
Aber ich lass mir von niemandem den Schuh anziehen,, ich wäre für den hunger und die Armut der Welt verantwortlich...
Im übrigen sind nicht die "kapitialistischen" Industriestaaten die wahren Gewinner der Globalisierung sondern die Schwellenländer


> Sprichst du etwa aus Erfahrung? Es kommt auch darauf an, was man wem zurecht machen will.


Egoismus liegt in der NAtur des Menschen und ist der Grund dafür warum die Menschen soweit gekommen sind, wie sie es sind


> Aufgrund negativen Egoismus und Geldgier. Sonst gab es dafür keine Gründe. Vielleicht hält sich dieses Prinzip sehr lang, aber gut ist es auf keinen Fall. Es ist nur eine getarnte Ständegesellschaft und wer das nicht sehen will, ist IMMER der, der davon profitiert. Und alle die davon profitieren sind mitschuldig, weil sie eigentlich in der Lage sind auf die Starße zu gehen und dagegen zu protestieren. Ich bin nicht einer dieser Typen, die viel sagen und nichts tun. Viel tun, wenig sagen ist wohl deutlich küger.


Du kannst die Natur des Menschen nicht ändern.. Sozialismus, Planwirstschaft und Kommunismus hatte ihre Chance und sind gescheitert....


> haben 4 Milliarden Menschen keine Chance in der Weltwirtschaft mitzuspielen. Wenn diese "mitspielen" würden, dann würde die Weltwirtschaft boomen.


So stellst du dir das also vor, soso.


> Ich bin für eine demokratische Kontrolle und Regulierung der internationalen Märkte für Kapital, Güter und Dienstleistungen. Die Wirtschaft muss den Menschen dienen und nicht der Mensch der Wirtschaft. Politik muss sich an den Leitlinien von Gerechtigkeit, Demokratie und ökologisch verantwortbarer Entwicklung ausrichten.


Demokratische Kontrolle und regulierung der Märkte also, womit wir wieder bei den Planwirtschaft wären. Es ist der Wettbewerb, der Fortschritt und Erfolg bringt, nicht Planung


> Zuletzt sollte, die durch die kapitalistische Wirtschaftsweise entstandene Ungleichheit ausgeglichen werden


OK du willst also die dritte Welt Länder mit Geld überschwemmen, sehr guter Plan in der Tat...

Klingt alles nach 08/15 Phrasen ganz ehrlich


----------



## Boesor (18. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 18.07.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Öh...öhm... Kleiner Scherz:
> 
> Ich bin für eine demokratische Kontrolle und Regulierung der internationalen Märkte für Kapital, Güter und Dienstleistungen. Die Wirtschaft muss den Menschen dienen und nicht der Mensch der Wirtschaft. Politik muss sich an den Leitlinien von Gerechtigkeit, Demokratie und ökologisch verantwortbarer Entwicklung ausrichten. Zuletzt sollte, die durch die kapitalistische Wirtschaftsweise entstandene Ungleichheit ausgeglichen werden.



jaja, das sind wirklich schöne Parolen, aber ich hätte es gerne etwas konkreter.
was bedeutet z.B. "demokratische Kontrolle und Regulierunge der Märkte"
Wie soll die Ungerechtigkeit ausgeglichen werden? Wie soll sowas überhaupt gemessen werden?


----------



## aph (18. Juli 2007)

Ich finde, dieser Thread hat schon genug Offtopics. Beendet bitte die Kapitalismusdiskussion.

@TBrain - ich arbeite noch immer an einer Antwort auf unser neuerliches Thema, nur Geduld. *g*


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

Boesor am 18.07.2007 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, das sind wirklich schöne Parolen, aber ich hätte es gerne etwas konkreter.
> was bedeutet z.B. "demokratische Kontrolle und Regulierunge der Märkte"
> Wie soll die Ungerechtigkeit ausgeglichen werden? Wie soll sowas überhaupt gemessen werden?



Du hast doch gepostet, dass ich mich sehr kurz fassen sollte. Eigentlich hatte ich sowieso vor wieder zurück zum Thema zu gelangen.

@El_Cativo Das Egoismus in der Natur liegt habe ich schon sSeiten vorher gepostet. UND es ist wohl jedem klar, dass die Menschheit nicht mehr existieren würde, wenn sich unsere Art nicht in sozialen Gruppen geschlossen hätte. Das es auch gute Kapitalisten und "böse" Sozialisten gibt weiß ich übrigens auch. Und deswegen frage ich dich nochmal: Glaubst du wirklich nicht , dass diese genau zu DENEN entwickeln würden, die man heutzutage "Global-Player" nennt, wenn sie eine Chance dazu hätten? Es wäre wirklich Quatsch zu glauben, dass sich bei niemanden dieser negative Egoismus nicht einschalten würde.  
Die Bilanz des Kapitalismus wird immer die Gleiche bleiben: Wenige Reiche, viele Arme. Wer zu den "Reichen gehört", also denen die wir Ottonormal-Verdiener nennen wird genau wie du mit seinem Leben zu fireden sein.
Dem Neo-Liberalismus und damit dem Kapitalismus, wie auch der Globalisierung würde ich eine Chance geben, wenn es einen weltweiten Mindestlohn von 700 €/Monat gebe. Das ist keine Utopie. Viele Produkte werden dann zwar zum beispiel in Europa teurer, die Superreichen würden nicht mehr so viel Geld verdienen dafür wäre das Armutsproblem wohl gelöst. Mit der verschwindenden Armut sinkt die Kriminalität, Korruption und viele anderen Plagen der Dritte-Weltländer.

Die Vision von einer Wirtschaft bei der alle Menschen teilhaben hat übrigens Muhammad Yunus gesagt, der Mitbegründer der Mikrokredite, die armen menschen die Chance geben auch Geld verdienen zu können. Er war übrigens Friedensnobelpreisträger 2006. Das kannst du nicht toppen.  



Eigentlich wollte ich auf die Doku über die fundamentalistischen Christen in den USA reden, die gestern auf Phoenix lief. Habt ihr die geguckt? Diese ist soviel ich weiß auf den "neuesten" Stand, also von 2005. Ich war geschockt über das, was die erzählt haben: "Die Kinder sind schon immun gegen die Evolutionstheorie". Mensch.,so muss Gehirnwäsche funktionieren. Und schon wieder wächst eine dumme Generation von Kreationisten auf, die schon wieder dieselben Fragen stellen.
Was wohl die Höhe war, waren die angeblichen Fußabdrücke von Menschen neben Dinofußabdrücken. Verblüffenderweise hatten diese Abdrücke die Größe 36. Da die Menschen damals sich aber nie so gesund, wie wir ernährt haben können sie garnicht so eine Körpergröße erreicht haben.   Aber sagt das mal einen Kreationisten, der in Kansas (in der Mitte der USA) aufgewachsen ist. 

*edit* Einpaar schwere Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert


----------



## Boesor (18. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 18.07.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.07.2007 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, kurz, aber *sinnvoll*!
Für solche Parolen brauche ich nur ein beliebiges Interview mit Lafontaine zu lesen, Interessant wirds ja erst bei der konkreten Umsetzung.
Gerechtigkeit will jeder, bloß wie?


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

Z.B. Einen Mindestlohn für die Arbeiter in den Dritte-Weltländern. Oder/Und einen individuellen Mindestverkaufspreis von Produkten, damit die Preise nicht stetig sinken und z.B. Bauern nicht zu wenig aus ihrer Ernte gewinnen. :-o 

Die Doku hieß: Mit Gott gegen Darwin. Auch bei Youtube.com anzuschauen:
Teil 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqqnD-64aQ&mode=related&search=
Teil 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wswDfmxK_Ac&mode=related&search=
Teil 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERCO7M8yT_c&mode=related&search=
Teil 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-6uHtOva9M&mode=related&search=
Teil 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajlleg_LAfY&mode=related&search=

Die Doku war natürlich aus einem Stück und 45 Minuten lang. Ich bin einfach nur geschockt, dass die USA sowas zu lassen. Das ist wohl eine der wenigen Nachteile der Demokratie. das die menschen wirklich über jeden Sch*** entscheiden können. Und das wird sich wohl so schnell nicht ändern.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> wenn es einen weltweiten Mindestlohn von 700 €/Monat gebe. Das ist keine Utopie. Viele Produkte werden dann zwar zum beispiel in Europa teurer, die Superreichen würden nicht mehr so viel Geld verdienen dafür wäre das Armutsproblem wohl gelöst. Mit der verschwindenden Armut sinkt die Kriminalität, Korruption und viele anderen Plagen der Dritte-Weltländer.


Noch einmal kurz dazu. das hört sich schön und gut an geht aber an der Realität vorbei:
Ein weltweit einheitlicher Mindestlohn ist allein schon deswegen Unsinn weil die Lebenserhaltungskosten auf der Welt völlig unterschiedlich sind. In Detuschland etwa kommt man mit 700€/Monat nicht wirklich weit wohingegen - selbst innerhalb Europas - meinetwegen in Rumänien 700€ schon verdammt viel sind, von Entwiclungsländern ganz zu schweigen. Außerdem hilfst du denn armen Ländern damit garnicht. Ein einheitlicher Lohn würde nur zu einer massiven weltweiten Inflation führen, denn dann würden die Preise eben weltweit sprungartig ansteigen und 700€ wären plötzlich garnichts mehr. Und du nimmst den Schwellenländern, die wie gesagt die eigentlichen Gewinner der Globalisierung sind, jegliche Chancen in der Weltwirtschaft. Denn ihr wettbewerbsvorteil liegt ja gerade in ihrem niedrigen Lohnniveau. das sorgt dafür, dass ausländische Firmen dort investieren wovon langfristig das ganze Land profitiert. Welchen Anreiz gäbe es denn für Firmen, dort zu investieren wenn sie das gleiche zahlen müssen wie meinetwegen in Deutschland ?



> Eigentlich wollte ich auf die Doku über die fundamentalistischen Christen in den USA reden, die gestern auf Phoenix lief. Habt ihr die geguckt? Diese ist soviel ich weiß auf den "neuesten" Stand, also von 2005. Ich war geschockt über das, was die erzählt haben: "Die Kinder sind schon immun gegen die Evolutionstheorie". Mensch.,so muss Gehirnwäsche funktionieren. Und schon wieder wächst eine dumme Generation von Kreationisten auf, die schon wieder dieselben Fragen stellen.
> Was wohl die Höhe war, waren die angeblichen Fußabdrücke von Menschen neben Dinofußabdrücken. Verblüffenderweise hatten diese Abdrücke die Größe 36. Da die Menschen damals sich aber nie so gesund, wie wir ernährt haben können sie garnicht so eine Körpergröße erreicht haben.   Aber sagt das mal einen Kreationisten, der in Kansas (in der Mitte der USA) aufgewachsen ist.


zurück @Topic:
Ich habs nicht gesehen (besitze gar keinen fernseher   ) aber christliche Fundamentalisten sind für mich genauso schlimm wie islamische, jüdische oder sonstwelche.


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

Ein langsamer Anstieg auf "relative" 700 €/Monat. Also 700 €, wie sie in Deutschland Wert sind. Ok ?  
Schreibe du dochmal wie man die Armut lösen könnte? Oder bist du sogar zufrieden damit?

Es geht übrigens um fundamentale Christen in den USA. Das Schlimme an denen ist wohl, die Tatsache, das sie sich bilden könnten, es aber nicht machen.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> Schreibe du dochmal wie man die Armut lösen könnte? Oder bist du sogar zufrieden damit?


Ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine ahnung. wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte man das Problem shon längst gelöst....


> Es geht übrigens um fundamentale Christen in den USA. Das Schlimme an denen ist wohl, die Tatsache, das sie sich bilden könnten, es aber nicht machen.


Schon klar.....


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 18.07.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > Schreibe du dochmal wie man die Armut lösen könnte? Oder bist du sogar zufrieden damit?
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine ahnung. wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte man das Problem schon längst gelöst....


Natürlich....Warum solltest du auch....Du solltest dich wirklich schämen. Mir wirst du vor, dass ich quatsch erzähle und du hast noch nicht mal eine Alternative. Das ist ja genauso, wie beim Kreationismus, wo man auch alles schlecht redet, aber gar keine Beweise dafür hat. Ich schreibe nichts mehr dazu. Ich bereue nur zu sehr, dich nicht sofort diese frage gestellt zu haben.  

Ich war übrigens vor einem Jahr noch überzeugter Kreationist.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> Natürlich....Warum solltest du auch....Du solltest dich wirklich schämen. Mir wirst du vor, dass ich quatsch erzähle und du hast noch nicht mal eine Alternative. Das ist ja genauso, wie beim Kreationismus, wo man auch alles schlecht redet, aber gar keine Beweise dafür hat. Ich schreibe nichts mehr dazu. Ich bereue nur zu sehr, dich nicht sofort diese frage gestellt zu haben.


Tja nur weil ich selber keine Patentantwort parat habe, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin gute von schlechten Vorschlägen zu unterscheiden. (Diese Fähigkeit lasse ich mir von dir bestimmt nicht absprechen). Und mit Kreationismus hat das garnichts zu tun. du hast hier teilweise Dinge erzählt, die historisch erwiesenermassen nicht funktionieren (siehe Sozialismus/Kommunismus)


> Ich war übrigens vor einem Jahr noch überzeugter Kreationist.


Kein Kommentar


----------



## TBrain (18. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 18.07.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Doku war natürlich aus einem Stück und 45 Minuten lang. Ich bin einfach nur geschockt, dass die USA sowas zu lassen. Das ist wohl eine der wenigen Nachteile der Demokratie. das die menschen wirklich über jeden Sch*** entscheiden können. Und das wird sich wohl so schnell nicht ändern.



Die Doku ist schon etwas älter, von 2005. In der Doku wurde auch von diesem Gerichtsverfahren gesprochen, Kreationisten vs. Evolutionstheorie an öffentlichen Schulen. Dazu ist ja mittlerweile Anfang 06 das Urteil gefallen: Kreationismus ist keine Wissenschaft sondern Religion und darf deshalb nicht an öffentlichen Schulen unterrichtet werden. Das sollte man vielleicht im Zusammenhang mit der Doku erwähnen.

Zu dem "Nachteil" an der Demokratie (bzw. an einer freiheitlichen Grundordnung), dass die Menschen über vieles selbst entscheiden können, erspare ich mir hier mal jeden Kommentar - da fehlen mir ganz einfach die Worte  



			
				Trickmaster am 18.07.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war übrigens vor einem Jahr noch überzeugter Kreationist.



Nix Neues. Das kann man sogar hier im Thread nachlesen *gg*


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

Zum eigentlichen thema:
Hier eine andere Dokumentation die vor längerer zeit mal auf ARD lief:
Titel:
Jesus junge Garde - Die christliche Rechte und ihre Rekruten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itnYbNHBnE8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRonUV9v56I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6caYaZrG7Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkkBRx8nHEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8PcUkIvvCA

Mir ist buchstäblich schlecht geworde als ich das gesehen hab


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 18.07.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem "Nachteil" an der Demokratie (bzw. an einer freiheitlichen Grundordnung), dass die Menschen über vieles selbst entscheiden können, erspare ich mir hier mal jeden Kommentar - da fehlen mir ganz einfach die Worte



Hast du dir nicht die Doku davor angeschaut? Die Provinz Ontario in Kanada ist so "demokratisch", dass sie Gerichte von christlichen Sekten, jüdischen Gemeinden und fundamentalen Muslimen erlauben. Und diese richten nach ihren jahrhundertealten Büchern. Darin stehen ziemlich kranke Bestrafungsmehtoden (Steinigen ist wohl die Berühmteste).

Also ich dachte immer, dass das Volk in einer Demokratie über alles entscheidet oder liege ich falsch?  
Demnach dürfte man auf Wunsch die Schöpfungshypothese in Schulen lehren, wenn die Mehrheit des Volkes dies möchte. Die knappe Mehrheit der USA glaubt aber auch an die 6-Tage-Schöpfung soviel ich weiß. Dürfte das dann kein Nachteil der Demokratie sein?


> Es ist unstrittig, dass Mehrheiten in einer Demokratie Gesetze verabschieden und deren Durchsetzung veranlassen können, die Minderheitenrechte verletzen oder sogar dem Rechtsgedanken an sich zuwider handeln; Demokratie als äußere Form schützt nicht vor Entgleisungen, bewahrt nicht davor, dass die Mehrheit eine Minderheit unterdrückt oder zum Krieg ruft.


 Quelle: wikipedia.de
Oder gibt es dafür eine Art Schutz?  

Weißt du vielleicht auch ob ab jetzt nun flächendeckend in ganz USA (eigentlich heißt es ja in den ganzen USA ^^) nun die Evolution gelehrt wird? Meine Eltern wollen nämlich nach Tennessee ziehen und ich will auf keinen fall einen Lehrer, der mir was vom Storch erzählt. 

@El_Cativo  Ja viele Kreationisten gehören zur christlichen Rechten, also die allermeisten Evangelikalen. Das dir deswegen schlcht wird kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die machen Werbung für dasChristentum, nur auf eine neue Art und Weise.  Daran müsste man sich doch schon gewöhnt haben. Bin allerdings erst bei Teil 2.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> @El_Cativo  Ja viele Kreationisten gehören zur christlichen Rechten, also die allermeisten Evangelikalen. Das dir deswegen schlcht wird kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die machen Werbung für dasChristentum, nur auf eine neue Art und Weise.  Daran müsste man sich doch schon gewöhnt haben. Bin allerdings erst bei Teil 2.


Es geht mir dabei ja nicht nur um den Kreationismus, sondern eben genau um die Tatsache wie und welche Thesen (absetis des Kreationismus) dort verbreitet werden..
Das Vokabular erinnert mich ganz gefährlich an das, was auch von den Islamistischen Fundemantalisten benutzt wird, die Menschen soweit verblenden, das sie sich mit nem Sprengstoffgürtel auf einem Marktplatz in die Luft jagen (Stichwort "Heilige Revulotion" und sowas)
Das ist Gehrinwäsche der widerlichsten Art und Weise und sorgt bei mir wie gesagt für echte wortwortliche Übelkeit
Das besonders perfide und eklige an der Sache ist, dass den jungen, leicht beeinflußbaren Kindern so dermassen das Hirn gewaschen wird, dass die überhaupt nicht mehr klar denken können


----------



## Trickmaster (18. Juli 2007)

Deswegen wird dir Übel? Genau dasselbe Gefühl hatte ich auch bei der Doku "Gott gegen Darwin".   Ein gutes Gefühl dafür, dass etwas da absolut nicht stimmt.
Bin bei Teil 4. Langsam wirds krank. Aus genau diesen Gründen habe ich auch zu zweifeln angefangen und bin jetzt evangelisch liberaler Christ. Ich bin diesen Gehirnwäschen noch schnell genug davon gekommen. 

Vielleicht lags auch daran, dass die Fundamentalen, bei denen ich war nicht charismatisch waren, wie die Evangelikalen in dieser Doku. Über Klamotten haben sie sich nie beschwert. Auch nicht über Piercings, aber wahrscheinloch haben sie hinter ihrem Rücken darüber geredet. Bei Sex vor der Ehe und den ganzen Rest ist es aber gleich gewesen. Außer diese verrückten Bet- und Heilaktionen.

*edit* Hast du das über New Orleans gehört? Die spinnen doch. 

*edit* Fertig mit der Doku. Das sind eindeutig Pfingstler eine Untergruppe der Evangelikalen. Das habe ich daran herausgefunden, dass sie in dieser Doku planten dieses Stadion in berlin zu füllen. Der ganze Event hieß "Calling all nation". Ich poste gleich mal ein Video dazu.

*edit* Hier ist das Video (vielleicht Realplayer benötigt): http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2006/t_cid-2857056_mid-2873196_.html


----------



## TBrain (18. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 18.07.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 18.07.2007 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obwohl das eigentlich nichts in diesem Thred zu suchen hat:

Die Freiheit über alles entschieden zu dürfen ist einer der wichtigsten Voraussetzung für das Funktionieren unserer Modernen Gesellschaften. 

Wenn du beklagst dass diese gegebene Freiheit (in der amerikanischen Verfassung steht, dass sie von Gott gegeben ist  ) zu unerwünschten Ergebnissen führt, dann ist das nicht der Fehler des Gedankens "Freiheit", sondern der Fehler der Menschen, die ihre Freiheit falsch einsetzen.



> Weißt du vielleicht auch ob ab jetzt nun flächendeckend in ganz USA (eigentlich heißt es ja in den ganzen USA ^^) nun die Evolution gelehrt wird? Meine Eltern wollen nämlich nach Tennessee ziehen und ich will auf keinen fall einen Lehrer, der mir was vom Storch erzählt.



Ich kenne mich zwar konkret nicht so aus, wenn ich aber dieses Urteil richtig interpretiere, dann darf an allen öffentlichen Schulen weiterhin nur die Evolutionstheorie gelehrt werden. An staatlichen Schulen in den USA darf es wegen der Trennung von Kirche und Staat keinen Religionsunterricht geben. 

Bei privaten Schulen sieht das etwas anders aus.


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Juli 2007)

> *edit* Hier ist das Video (vielleicht Realplayer benötigt): http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2006/t_cid-2857056_mid-2873196_.html


Das ist aber nochmal wieder ein anderer Verein, wenn auch keinen Deut besser


----------



## aph (19. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 18.07.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Freiheit über alles entschieden zu dürfen ist einer der wichtigsten Voraussetzung für das Funktionieren unserer Modernen Gesellschaften.
> 
> Wenn du beklagst dass diese gegebene Freiheit (in der amerikanischen Verfassung steht, dass sie von Gott gegeben ist  ) zu unerwünschten Ergebnissen führt, dann ist das nicht der Fehler des Gedankens "Freiheit", sondern der Fehler der Menschen, die ihre Freiheit falsch einsetzen.



Das stimmt nicht. Freiheit kann nicht unendlich sein. Freiheit hört spätestens dort auf, wo du die Freiheit von anderen einschränkst mit deinen "freien Entscheidungen". Das war schon immer so. Nur absolut totalitäre Liberalisten sehen das anders - und stehen damit neben jeder Gesellschaft.

Es liegt also nicht nur an den falsch entscheidenden Individuen, sondern auch an dem jeweiligen Auslegen der Einschränkungen.


----------



## aph (19. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 18.07.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Anreiz gäbe es denn für Firmen, dort zu investieren wenn sie das gleiche zahlen müssen wie meinetwegen in Deutschland ?



Der enorm gestiegene Absatz natürlich. Was für eine Frage. oO

Als ob wirtschaftlicher Erfolg nur von Lohnkosten abhinge ... wenn das so wäre, bräuchte man sie ja nur weltweit auf 0 reduzieren und schon hätten wir Vollbeschäftigung. 

So, nun aber genug offtopic. Ich konnte da nur einiges nicht so stehen lassen. Bitte kehrt zum Thema zurück (Gott, Moral, Evolution, Kreation).


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 18.07.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne mich zwar konkret nicht so aus, wenn ich aber dieses Urteil richtig interpretiere, dann darf an allen öffentlichen Schulen weiterhin nur die Evolutionstheorie gelehrt werden. An staatlichen Schulen in den USA darf es wegen der Trennung von Kirche und Staat keinen Religionsunterricht geben.
> Bei privaten Schulen sieht das etwas anders aus.



Oh nein. Das ist zwar super für mich, aber in den USA gibt es kein Gesetz dafür, von wem sie unterrichtet werden. Das hat man ja in der Doku "Gott gegen Darwin" sehen können. Die werden glaube ich von Predigern über die Chemie aufgeklärt.



			
				El_Cativo am 18.07.2007 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > *edit* Hier ist das Video (vielleicht Realplayer benötigt): http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2006/t_cid-2857056_mid-2873196_.html
> 
> 
> Das ist aber nochmal wieder ein anderer Verein, wenn auch keinen Deut besser


Ja, aber die von der vorherigen Doku sind auf dieses Event gegangen.  Das sind die Pfingstler, bakannt dafür Exorzismus durch zu führen. Diese gehören auch zum evangelikalen Christentum. (bloß nicht zu verwechseln mit evangeliSCH)
Bei diesen Events wurden Srüche geklopft wie z.B.: "Wenn das Geld im Kasten klingt, die Seele in den Himmel springt." Allerdings wird das Geld wirklich 100%ig für missionarische Zwecke genutzt, die in dem Stil laufen, wie in deiner (El_Cavitos) Doku.


----------



## TBrain (19. Juli 2007)

aph am 19.07.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 18.07.2007 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalitäre Liberalisten - das ist witzig. Das wäre so etwas wie "demokratische Diktatoren" oder "friedlicher Krieg"

Die Freiheit zu haben, etwas tun zu können, ist keine Aufforderung dazu etwas zu tun. Wenn du die Freiheit hast Killerspiele zu spielen, bedeutet das nicht, dass jeder Killerspiele spielen muss, sondern nur der, der es möchte. Da kommt es oft zu falschen Interpretationen.

Jemand, der die Freiheit dazu ausnutzt um die Freiheit anderer einzuschränken, kann sich nicht mehr auf das Prinzip Freiheit berufen. Durch seine Handlungen verfolgt er nicht mehr das Ziel, was durch Freiheit erreicht werden soll. Deshalb kann man auch nicht das Prinzip Freiheit dafür verantwortlich machen, dass jemand gegen sie handelt.



			
				Trickmaster am 19.07.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh nein. Das ist zwar super für mich, aber in den USA gibt es kein Gesetz dafür, von wem sie unterrichtet werden. Das hat man ja in der Doku "Gott gegen Darwin" sehen können. Die werden glaube ich von Predigern über die Chemie aufgeklärt.



Es gibt keine Pflicht an einer staatlichen Schule zu lernen. An privaten Schulen ist Religionsunterricht möglich und da gibt es auch keine Einschränkungen, so weit ich weis.

Die Szene aus dieser Doku stammte aus so einer privaten Schule.


----------



## aph (19. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 19.07.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand, der die Freiheit dazu ausnutzt um die Freiheit anderer einzuschränken, kann sich nicht mehr auf das Prinzip Freiheit berufen. Durch seine Handlungen verfolgt er nicht mehr das Ziel, was durch Freiheit erreicht werden soll. Deshalb kann man auch nicht das Prinzip Freiheit dafür verantwortlich machen, dass jemand gegen sie handelt.



Der Zweck, das Prinzip Freiheit anzuwenden ist kein Selbstzweck. Derjenigen der Freiheit anwendet, zielt dabei stets nur auf die jeweilige Handlung ab, zu der er seine Freiheit nutzt. Sein Ziel ist aber keineswegs die Freiheit an sich, oder gar die der anderen. Nein nein - darauf, dass jeder seine Freiheit weise nutzt, kann man sich ganz bestimmt nicht verlassen.

Und ja: es gibt totalitäre Liberale.


----------



## MasterChief319 (19. Juli 2007)

Soki am 27.11.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn wundert's??

die glauben doch auch, dass die erde ne scheibe ist.


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 19.07.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> An privaten Schulen ist Religionsunterricht möglich und da gibt es auch keine Einschränkungen, so weit ich weis.
> 
> Die Szene aus dieser Doku stammte aus so einer privaten Schule.



Nene. So viel ich weiß, war das der Bio- und Chemieunterricht. Oder darf man in den USA im Reliunterricht mit Chemikalien umgehen?
Heißt die Trennung von Kirche und Staat wirklich kein Reli-Unterricht an öffentlichen Schulen? Dann gibt s keine Trennung von Kirche und Staat in DE oder? Zumindest keine Komplette. Das finde ich nicht gut, weil ich im evang. Religionsunterricht sehr gut bin und ohne Reli mein Notendurchschnitt sinkt.

Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte Kurzzeit-Kreationismus in dem Sinne der USA auch nicht im Reliunterricht gelehrt werden. Ich ziehe die theistiche Evolution vor, die keinesfalls der Bibel und auch nicht der Wissenschaft widerspricht, da man diese nicht zu beweisen barucht undnur eine Glaubenssache ist, also die Lücken füllt, die die Wissenschaft nicht schließen kann, nicht schließen wird und nicht schließen muss, da sie sich außerhalb des Spektrums der Wissenschaft befinden (also die ganzen metaphysischen Geschichten ^^) und weder widerlegt noch bewiesen werden können.


----------



## TBrain (19. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 19.07.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 19.07.2007 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Kreationismus nicht im Biologieunterricht unterrichtet werden darf, dann darf er auch nicht im Chemieunterricht oder sonstwo unterrichtet werden.

Die Tatsache, dass es eben keinen Religionsunterricht an staatlichen Schulen gibt führte ja erst zu dem Streitpunkt Schöpfung lehren - ja/nein.

Wenn es Religionsunterricht geben würde, dann könnte die Schöpfung gelehrt werden. Da das aber nicht möglich ist versuchten die Kreationisten diese Pseudo-Wissenschaft "Intelligent Design" zu erfinden um auf diesem Umweg in den Lehrplan eines naturwissenschaftlichen Faches zu kommen. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, da es den Mittelweg: Schöpfung - Religionsunterricht; Evolution - Biologieunterricht nicht geben kann. (gilt wie gesagt für staatliche Schulen).

Es gibt natürlich auch eine Trennung von Kirche und Staat in Deutschland, nur hat man hier eine etwas andere Auffassung darüber. Um das zu erklären müsste man genauer in die Geschichte schauen, wo diese Auffassungen her kommen. 



> Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte Kurzzeit-Kreationismus in dem Sinne der USA auch nicht im Reliunterricht gelehrt werden. Ich ziehe die theistiche Evolution vor, die keinesfalls der Bibel und auch nicht der Wissenschaft widerspricht, da man diese nicht zu beweisen barucht undnur eine Glaubenssache ist, also die Lücken füllt, die die Wissenschaft nicht schließen kann, nicht schließen wird und nicht schließen muss, da sie sich außerhalb des Spektrums der Wissenschaft befinden (also die ganzen metaphysischen Geschichten ^^) und weder widerlegt noch bewiesen werden können.



Dieses "Intelligent Design" hat imo in überhaupt keinem Unterricht etwas zu suchen. Es versucht den Anschein einer Naturwissenschaft zu erwecken, und verdreht bewusst Tatsachen. Es spricht nichts dagegen die Schöpfungsgeschichte zu lehren, allerdings auch nur so als Geschichte, nicht  verklärt als Naturwissenschaft.


----------



## TBrain (19. Juli 2007)

aph am 19.07.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein - darauf, dass jeder seine Freiheit weise nutzt, kann man sich ganz bestimmt nicht verlassen.



Braucht man auch nicht - man muss darauf vertrauen. Wenn man sich darauf "verlassen" könnte wäre ja das Ergebnis einer freien Entscheidung bereits vorherbestimmt. Das wäre dann keine Freiheit mehr.



> Und ja: es gibt totalitäre Liberale.



Na klar, wenn du das sagst.

Totalitarismus hat ist die Fremdbestimmung aller Individuen in den meisten Lebensbereichen zum Ziel.

Liberalismus hat die Abwesenheit von Fremdbestimmung in möglichst vielen Lebensbereichen zum Ziel.

Wie kann es da totalitäre Liberale geben?


----------



## aph (19. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 19.07.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 19.07.2007 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee danke - die Ergebnisse kenne ich. Und sie sind schlecht.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass du nicht auf meine Anmerkung eingegangen, dass der Zweck einer freien Entscheidung nicht die Freiheit ist.
Wenn jemand jemand so frei ist, die einzig verfügbare Niere für seine Blutgruppe zu kaufen, wodurch 3 andere Menschen sterben, die zwar auch die Freiheit, aber nicht das Geld hatten, dann tut er das bestimmt nicht, weil er damit die ehrenhafte Rolle der Freiheit erfüllt, sondern weil er schlicht diese Niere haben wollte.



> > Und ja: es gibt totalitäre Liberale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn sie auf totalitäre Weise anderen aufzwingen, ihnen ihre vollkommene Freiheit zu gönnen.


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 19.07.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte Kurzzeit-Kreationismus in dem Sinne der USA auch nicht im Reliunterricht gelehrt werden. Ich ziehe die theistiche Evolution vor, die keinesfalls der Bibel und auch nicht der Wissenschaft widerspricht, da man diese nicht zu beweisen barucht undnur eine Glaubenssache ist, also die Lücken füllt, die die Wissenschaft nicht schließen kann, nicht schließen wird und nicht schließen muss, da sie sich außerhalb des Spektrums der Wissenschaft befinden (also die ganzen metaphysischen Geschichten ^^) und weder widerlegt noch bewiesen werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses "Intelligent Design" hat imo in überhaupt keinem Unterricht etwas zu suchen. Es versucht den Anschein einer Naturwissenschaft zu erwecken, und verdreht bewusst Tatsachen. Es spricht nichts dagegen die Schöpfungsgeschichte zu lehren, allerdings auch nur so als Geschichte, nicht  verklärt als Naturwissenschaft.



Hä? Irgendwie bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt. Meintest du etwa die theistische Evolution? Du musst wissen, dass es viele Arten von Kreationismus gibt.
-Kurzzeitkreationsmus
-Langzeitkreationismus
-Evolutionistischer Kreationismus
-Neokreationismus (darunter auch Intelligent Design)

Diese versuchen schlicht die Evolutionstheorie zu ersetzen. Die theistische Evolution ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Wobei es viele Sichtweisen gibt. Ich glaube ganz ganz einfach erklärt daran, dass Gott die Parameter für dieses Universum gestellt hat, das Ganze dann startete und zu dem geworden ist, was es er wollte und was wir Realität nennen. Nur weil die Wissenschaft, also der Mensch in der Lage ist die ganzen Vorgänge in Universum zu verstehen und damit Vorgänge vorherzusehen, muss es nicht heißen, dass es Gott nicht kann. Schon garnicht, nach den Eigenschaften, denen er in der Bibel immer zu gesprochen wird. Schlicht gesagt, ich glaube dass auch Zufall einer sehr einfachen Ordnung folgt, wie die Chaostheorie. Nur ist der Mensch meiner Meinung nach nicht in der Lage einen Überblick darüber zubekommen. Wie gesagt ist das nur mein Glaube, also könnt ihr euch iegentlich jede Kritik darüber sparen.


Ich dachte wir wollten wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Meinereiner (19. Juli 2007)

aph am 19.07.2007 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie kann es da totalitäre Liberale geben?
> 
> 
> Wenn sie auf totalitäre Weise anderen aufzwingen, ihnen ihre vollkommene Freiheit zu gönnen.



Löl, also der war schlecht.


----------



## Trickmaster (19. Juli 2007)

Das Problem mit der Armut gab es übrigens auch hier schon einmal. Man hat das Problem dadurch gelöst die Schulpflicht einzubringen, Kinderarbeit zu verbieten und die 8 Stundenwoche, wie auch die Sozialversicherung einfzuführen. Doch die heutigen kapitalisten verhindern aber genau das mit allen Mitteln, weil ja alles dann so viel teurer werden würde und dadurch die Wirtschaft einstürzt. Ich sage dazu nur: Pech gehabt. Ihr habt die Wirtschaft auf falschen Stützen gebaut und der Neo-Liberalismus geht ab jetzt anch hinten los.

Wenn wir uns nicht ändern, werden sich die Entwicklungsländer ändern und das wird viel schlimmer sein. Wenn dann auch noch der Peak-Oil kommt stürzt sowieso alles zusammen. Also lieber jetzt sozial werden, als später völliges Chaos in der Wirtschaft.  

Man rettet nicht nur etliche Leben in den Entwicklungsländern sondern sichert damit auch die Zukunft seiner Kinder. Aber den meisten Deutschen dürfte das am A*** vorbeigehen, da sie sowieso keine Kinder wollen.

back to topic

Ich lass das jetzt sein. Fast Jeder 2. Post ist von mir.


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 19.07.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit der Armut gab es übrigens auch hier schon einmal. Man hat das Problem dadurch gelöst die Schulpflicht einzubringen, Kinderarbeit zu verbieten und *die 8 Stundenwoche*, wie auch die Sozialversicherung einfzuführen. Doch die heutigen kapitalisten verhindern aber genau das mit allen Mitteln


Ich denke völlig zurecht


----------



## Trickmaster (20. Juli 2007)

Deine kläglichen Versuche mich zu Nerven hätten beinahe geklappt. Beinahe aber nur..


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 20.07.2007 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine kläglichen Versuche mich zu Nerven hätten beinahe geklappt. Beinahe aber nur..


Hallo, das war ein Witz falls es dir nicht aufegfallen sein sollte  
Oder bist du echt ein Befürworter der 8 Stunden*woche*

Ich mein, ich fänds auch cool. 4 Tage die Woche 2 Stunden arbeiten, mit dem Vorschlag gewinnst du glaub jede Wahl ^^


----------



## Trickmaster (20. Juli 2007)

Ach. Blöder Schreibfehler. Ich meinte natürlich 48 Stundenwoche.
Das habe ich erst jetzt gemerkt. Ne 8 Stundenwoche wäre natrülich purer Quatsch


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2007)

El_Cativo am 20.07.2007 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, ich fänds auch cool. 4 Tage die Woche 2 Stunden arbeiten, mit dem Vorschlag gewinnst du glaub jede Wahl ^^



dann lieber 1 mal 8 Stunden arbeiten und den Rest der Woche frei.
Bleibt auch mehr Zeit für den Konsum


----------



## aph (20. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 19.07.2007 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 19.07.2007 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte gar kein Witz sein. Ich denke dabei an bestimmte Personen, die exakt so drauf sind. Erschreckend oder?


----------



## Trickmaster (20. Juli 2007)

aph am 20.07.2007 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte gar kein Witz sein. Ich denke dabei an bestimmte Personen, die exakt so drauf sind. Erschreckend oder?



Du meist zum Beispiel die USA oder? Die sagen ja, dass sie angeblch NUR die Demokratie in ein Land bringen wollen. In Wirklichkeit drängen sie diesem land aber den Liberalismus auf um dort Produkte kaufen und verkaufen zukönnen und dadurch diese Länder in den Ruin zutreiben, weil sie nicht mit solch tiefen reisen mithalten können und diese Länder dann gleichzeitig auch abhängig von den USA geworden sind.  
Aber nennt mal sowelche nicht Konservative und nicht totalitäre Liberale?


----------



## TBrain (20. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 19.07.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 19.07.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So genau kenne ich mich mit der Sache nicht aus. Meiner Ansicht nach haben aber alle Arten von Kreationismus eines gemein: sie sehen die Stellen in der Bibel ganz oder teilweise als Tatsachenschilderung an. Das sollte nicht an Schulen gelehrt werden.

Die Schöpfungsgeschichte als Interpretation/ persönliche Sichtweise der Erdentsteheung/ Tier- und Menschenentwicklung usw. zu lehren finde ich OK.


----------



## aph (20. Juli 2007)

Nun aber zurück zum Thema (hab die ganze Woche dafür gebraucht).



			
				TBrain am 12.07.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir betrachten hier ja nur die Evolution deshalb ist sie automatisch die naheliegendste Erklärung. Ich würde nicht ausschließen wollen, dass eventuell eine unbekannte Erklärung existieren könnte, die noch naheliegender wäre.
> 
> Aber ja es ist die naheliegendste (bekannte) Erklärung.


Dem kann ich völlig zustimmen. Ok, "naheliegend" ist sicher nicht dasselbe wie "logisch", sondern halt allenfalls plausibel. Was für mich aber immer noch qualitativ mehr ist als etwas Unplausibles. Ich denke mal, auch da sind wir uns einig (dazu später mehr).



> ----------
> Fragen wegen den Begrifflichkeiten:
> -als "nützlich" definierst du/ wir: der Arterhaltung dienlich?


Ja, wobei ich erneut betonen möchte, dass es da in der Wissenschaft meines Wissens nach die gesicherte Erkenntnis gibt, dass es drei verschiedene Erhaltungstriebe gibt, die parallel wirken können und teilweise auch gegeneinander wirken:
- die Selbsterhaltung (den eigenen Tod verhindern)
- die Sorge für die Mehrung der eigenen Gene oder verwandter Gene innerhalb der Spezies
- die Erhaltung der Spezies als Ganzes

Da gibt es zB die Rehmutter, die sich opfert, damit ihr Junges weiter leben kann. Da ist andererseits die Rehmutter, die ihr Kind tötet bzw. sitzen lässt, weil die Zeiten so schwer sind, dass mit dem Kinde beide nicht überleben würden.
Da ist der Löwe, der Nachkommen anderer Löwen gezielt tötet. Da sind die Primaten, die besonders zu jenen Angehörigen der Gruppe selbstlos sind, von denen sie eine Verwandtschaft mit sich wissen. Und da sind die Primaten, die geradezu Kriege gegen andere Affengruppen führen.
Das sind alles (belegte) Verhaltensweisen, die auf mE logische Weise die Erhaltung überlebensfähigerer Gene begünstigen. Und auch wir Menschen sind voll von solchen Instinkten.



> -als verhaltensbiologisches Merkmal definierst du/ wir: den Teil des Verhaltens, der durch die Biologie (die Gene) determiniert ist?



Ja, wobei hierzu anzumerken ist, dass es da einen Unterschied zu physiologischen Merkmalen gibt, denn diese sind relativ fix (außer bei einigen Froscharten, wo sich Männchen in Weibchen verwandeln können ^^). Das heißt, dass es sehr viel schwieriger zu ermitteln ist, wann bzw. unter welchen Bedingungen ein Wesen sich wie und warum verhält - und ob das überhaupt mit vererbbarem Verhalten zu tun haben kann. Nichtsdestotrotz gilt auch hier: Wenn sich ein bestimmtes Verhalten durch eine ganze Spezies hinweg beobachten lässt, und es ist nützlich für die Arterhaltung, dann ist es naheliegend, dass die Evolution dafür verantwortlich ist.
Es ist ja sogar so, dass Wissenschaftler stets nach einem Zusammenhang für typisch menschliches Verhalten mit der Evolution suchen (zB in dem weiter oben von mir verlinkten Artikel zu Hirnvorgängen beim Verdrängen negativer Erfahrungen).

Aber: Was genau ist denn bzgl. Töten eine für unsere Spezies typisches und durchgängiges Verhalten?

_to be continued_


----------



## aph (20. Juli 2007)

_Fortsetzung_

Aber: Was genau ist denn bzgl. Töten eine für unsere Spezies typisches und durchgängiges Verhalten?

Da kann man ehrlicherweise nur antworten: Je nachdem!

meinereiners Zwischenfragen bzgl. des geltenden Tötungsverbotes sind leider irrelevant, weil es schlicht nicht existiert. Der Mensch hat Instinkte zu töten ebenso wie das Töten zu lassen. Und er hat Instinkte sich so zu verhalten, dass er nicht getötet wird, und möglichst auch nicht diejenigen, die mit ihm Gene gemeinsam haben. Das ist aber auch schon alles.

Es gibt weder in den Gesetzestexten absolute Tötungsverbote (man denke an Notwehr und Gefahr im Verzug - gibt's vermutlich in allen Ländern) noch scheint eine sonst wie gestiftete "Moral" das Töten zuverlässig zu verhindern. In den USA (und sicher auch andernorts) wird die überwiegende Zahl aller Morde von Christen begangen. Auch in Deutschland dürfte der Anteil der Mörder mit einer eingetragenen Religion höher liegen als der ohne eine. Vermutlich ist auch die Mörderquote unter Atheisten nicht oder nur wenig höher als unter Christen, aber das ist meine persönliche Spekulation. Es gibt halt im Alltag nichts, was mir den Eindruck vermitteln könnte, ein Atheist würde eher dazu neigen zu töten als ein Christ. Vielleicht geht euch das anders?

Wie auch immer: Mit der Arterhaltungstheorie lässt sich dieses Verhalten problemlos erklären, und sogar, warum Religionen versuchen mit einem Vehikel wie Moral die Leute vom Töten abzuhalten, aber auch, warum sie damit scheitern.

Wie schon erwähnt, gibt es durchaus den Drang zu töten. Sei es zur Erhaltung von einem selbst (in Gefahr) oder aus Konkurrenz zu einer anderen Population derselben Spezies. Das hat evolutionstheoretisch durchaus Sinn und kann auch in anderen Spezies beobachtet werden: Es geht nicht nur darum, einen bestimmten Lebensraum zu beanspruchen, sondern eine Spezies braucht Kampf zum Weiterentwickeln. Gerade bei Raubtierarten, die selbst wenig Fressfeinde fürchten müssen (zB Wölfe) ist Gruppenbildung und Konkurrenz unter Gruppen zu beobachten. Bei Menschenaffen ist das genauso. Nur durch gewalttätige Konkurrenz können wichtige positive Eigenschaften wie körperliche Stärke, Taktik und Teamdenken weiterentwickelt (sprich: selektiert) werden.

Somit ist der menschliche Drang, sich in Gruppen zusammenzufinden und gegen andere Gruppen zu kämpfen, angeboren. Viele von uns haben das sogar schon am eigenen Leibe gespürt, wie aufladend das Gefühl wirken kann, in einer Gruppe zu agieren. Frag mal Hooligans, was eigentlich so geil daran ist, auf andere Vereine einzuprügeln. Sie geben sich damit einem angeborenen Trieb hin. Da wird teilweise sogar das Denken ausgeschaltet.

Evolutionstechnisch ist Töten unter Gruppen also durchaus sinnvoll. Aber es konkurriert zum Teil mit den anderen Erhaltungstrieben: der der einzelnen Individuuen (die in solchen Kämpfen getötet werden können) und der Erhaltung der Spezies insgesamt. Für schwächere Gruppen ist es sogar von Vorteil, wenn sie solche Kämpfe ganz meiden und stattdessen auf Deeskalation setzen.

Und hier setzt das ein, was ich schon andeutete: Wenn du deinen Feind überreden kannst, dich nicht zu töten, weil Töten was Schlimmes ist, dann hast du evolutionär gesehen gewonnen. Wenn du ganz viele davon überzeugst, Töten ist doof, dann steigt die Chance, dass du selbst und deine Familie sowie die Spezies überleben. Religion ist dafür ein gutes Vehikel.

Den Trieb, sich untereinander weiter zu selektieren und das mit Gewalt, wirst du damit aber nie völlig unterdrücken können. Daher ist das Maximum, das Religion (oder ein anderer Grund für moralische Haltungen) erreichen können, eine oberflächliche Konvention, ein Lügengebilde, an das man glaubt, kurz: Doppelmoral.


Fazit: Was vergleichen wir hier also?

Auf der einen Seite eine naturwissenschaftliche Theorie, die menschliches Verhalten sehr plausibel erklären kann, auf der anderen Seite die Religion als Stifterin eines oberflächlichen, in Wirklichkeit aber nicht wirksamen Regelwerkes.

Wenn die Religion aber auch gar nicht das tatsächliche Verhalten von Menschen erklären sollte, sondern nur, warum unsere Moral bzw. Doppelmoral so ist, wie sie geschrieben steht, dann kann sie das wohl leisten. Allerdings ist es fragwürdig, ob etwas, das nicht existiert, eine Begründung haben kann.


----------



## Trickmaster (20. Juli 2007)

Aber wie erklärst du dir dann die Nächstenliebe? "Du sollst deinen nächsten Lieben, wie dich selbst." Widerspricht das nicht deinen Aussagen?  

Schließlich würde es doch auch schon ausreichen, dass man das töten verbietet. In vielen Religionen, besonders im Christentum ist es aber auch extrem wichtig, dass man seinen nächsten liebt, wie sich selbst (egal welcher Ethnie er abstammt, was er glaubt, wie er lebt) und nicht auf materielle Dinge achten soll, die man nach dem Tod sowieso nicht mehr besitzt?
Hier geht die Religion doch in eine andere Richtung als das gestz der Arterhaltung. Denn um seine eigene Art zu erhalten muss man sie mit materiellen Dingen absichern, wie ein Revier/Grundstück, Nahrung/Geld ("Tier"/Mensch)?  

Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Meinereiner (20. Juli 2007)

aph am 20.07.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> meinereiners Zwischenfragen bzgl. des geltenden Tötungsverbotes sind leider irrelevant, weil es schlicht nicht existiert.



Darum ging’s ja auch gar nicht, sondern darum, dass da zwei Fragestellungen nicht richtig getrennt wurden. Die Sache mit dem Tötungsverbot war einfach nur ein Beispiel, um klar zu machen, welche beiden Fragestellungen genau vermischt wurden. Keine Ahnung, warum sich alle an diesem Beispiel so aufhängen, tut es doch inhaltlich gar nichts zur Sache.


----------



## aph (24. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 20.07.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie erklärst du dir dann die Nächstenliebe? "Du sollst deinen nächsten Lieben, wie dich selbst." Widerspricht das nicht deinen Aussagen?
> 
> Schließlich würde es doch auch schon ausreichen, dass man das töten verbietet. In vielen Religionen, besonders im Christentum ist es aber auch extrem wichtig, dass man seinen nächsten liebt, wie sich selbst (egal welcher Ethnie er abstammt, was er glaubt, wie er lebt) und nicht auf materielle Dinge achten soll, die man nach dem Tod sowieso nicht mehr besitzt?
> Hier geht die Religion doch in eine andere Richtung als das gestz der Arterhaltung. Denn um seine eigene Art zu erhalten muss man sie mit materiellen Dingen absichern, wie ein Revier/Grundstück, Nahrung/Geld ("Tier"/Mensch)?
> ...



Also ich bitte dich - wo ist denn Nächstenliebe so umfassend gemeint, dass man dabei arm wird? Ich glaube, da hast du tatsächlich etwas falsch verstanden.

Nächstenliebe ist im Tierreich auch schon gut untersucht worden. So verhalten sich viele Affenarten innerhalb ihrer Gruppe entsprechend - und belohnen sogar soziales Verhalten ihrer Artgenossen. Warum? Ist logisch, denke ich: Die Ressourcen so zu teilen, dass mehr Leute durchkommen, bringt die Gruppe insgesamt weiter.


----------



## TBrain (24. Juli 2007)

aph am 20.07.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Was vergleichen wir hier also?
> 
> Auf der einen Seite eine naturwissenschaftliche Theorie, die menschliches Verhalten sehr plausibel erklären kann, auf der anderen Seite die Religion als Stifterin eines oberflächlichen, in Wirklichkeit aber nicht wirksamen Regelwerkes.
> 
> Wenn die Religion aber auch gar nicht das tatsächliche Verhalten von Menschen erklären sollte, sondern nur, warum unsere Moral bzw. Doppelmoral so ist, wie sie geschrieben steht, dann kann sie das wohl leisten. Allerdings ist es fragwürdig, ob etwas, das nicht existiert, eine Begründung haben kann.



Du bist also doch der Ansicht, dass Moral - absolut gesehen - nicht existiert, und folglich auch nicht bewiesen werden kann  :-o 

Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich von Anfang an angesprochen habe. 

Auch wenn es logisch betrachtet keine richtige Moral gibt, sind wir doch aus praktischer Sicht darauf angewiesen, so zu tun, als ob es eine solche gäbe. Jeder tut das. Und letztendlich entscheidet jeder (ohne Beweise) ob etwas gut oder ob etwas nicht gut ist. Und da keine diese Einteilung willkürlich vornehmen wird, braucht jeder eine Begründung dafür warum ein moralischer Wert richtig und ein anderer nicht richtig ist. 

Und was diese Begründung anbelangt ist die Antwort "Gott" genauso gut wie jede andere Begründung. Die "Erkenntnis", dass ein moralischer Wert ganz nützlich ist und dass er die Menschheit vorran gebracht hat (deine komplette Argumentation oben) kann jemand, der an Gott glaubt, 100% übernehmen. Nur für die Restbegründung nimmt der Gottgläubige "Gott", der andersgläubige eben seinen anderen Glauben.


----------



## aph (24. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 24.07.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist also doch der Ansicht, dass Moral - absolut gesehen - nicht existiert, und folglich auch nicht bewiesen werden kann  :-o
> 
> Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich von Anfang an angesprochen habe.


Da muss ich dich wohl falsch verstanden haben. Ich dachte du meintest das so, dass Moral sehr wohl existiert, und dass sie auch einen Grund habe, nur dass wir nicht wissen können, welcher das sei. Und dass sie deshalb alle gleich seien.

Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meintest, aber:



> Auch wenn es logisch betrachtet keine richtige Moral gibt, sind wir doch aus praktischer Sicht darauf angewiesen, so zu tun, als ob es eine solche gäbe. Jeder tut das. Und letztendlich entscheidet jeder (ohne Beweise) ob etwas gut oder ob etwas nicht gut ist. Und da keine diese Einteilung willkürlich vornehmen wird, braucht jeder eine Begründung dafür warum ein moralischer Wert richtig und ein anderer nicht richtig ist.



Nimm mich da bitte aus. Ich benötige diese Begründung nicht. Ich verhalte mich einfach so, wie es einem Menschen üblich sei - genetisch gesehen. Ich nutze dabei meine Erkenntnisse, die ich den Tieren voraushabe. Aber stets nur um mich wie ein Mensch zu verhalten. Ich würde auch töten (kommt halt drauf an wen und warum).

Es gibt keine "Restbegründung" in meiner weiter oben ausgeführten These, für die ein Gott oder etwas anderes einspringen könnte.


----------



## Trickmaster (24. Juli 2007)

aph am 24.07.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bitte dich - wo ist denn Nächstenliebe so umfassend gemeint, dass man dabei arm wird? Ich glaube, da hast du tatsächlich etwas falsch verstanden.
> 
> Nächstenliebe ist im Tierreich auch schon gut untersucht worden. So verhalten sich viele Affenarten innerhalb ihrer Gruppe entsprechend - und belohnen sogar soziales Verhalten ihrer Artgenossen. Warum? Ist logisch, denke ich: Die Ressourcen so zu teilen, dass mehr Leute durchkommen, bringt die Gruppe insgesamt weiter.



Ja. Die Frage hat sich bei mir eigentlich schon während des Schreibens gelöst.   Ich wollte nur noch eine Bestätigung. Das mit der Doppelmoral muss ich aber noch mal durchkauen, denn so wirklich kapiert habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (27. Juli 2007)

Urks, falscher Tab ... kann gelöscht werden :/


----------



## ElNonsk (30. Juli 2007)

Hi, bin wieder da 

Eine Bitte an aph. Du hattest mir versprochen auf meinen Post zu antworten. Könntest du mir bitte die Links zu deinen Antworten angeben (sonst muss ich mir eure Moraldiskussion durchlesen, die wir bereits ziemlich am Anfang des Threads hatten *gg*).

Mehrere Fragen meinerseits um auf den neuesten Stand zu kommen:
1) Ist es für die bisherige Diskussion relevant wenn ich mir die während meiner Abwesenheit geschriebenen Posts durchlese, oder ist das wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.
2) Wurde das Thema "Wissenschaftstheorie" durchgemacht (respektive weiß sei-shirin jetzt was ich unter "Glaube in WIssenschaft" - ob nun Natur- oder Geisteswissenschaften - verstehe)?
3) Wurde noch einmal auf das Thema "Mittelalter - Dark Age?" eingegangen?
4) Ist klar, dass sich die Evolutionstheorie nicht mit der Lehre der kath. Kirche beißt?
5) Hat crackajack jetzt den Ontologischen Gottesbeweis (der mir ja so unsympathisch ist *gg*) verstanden?
6) Ist TheSinner eigentlich noch einmal aufgetaucht? Mein ganzes Geschreibsel in dem Thread resultiert eigentlich nur als Antwort auf seine Posts?

P.S.: Habe gerade gesehen, dass Meinereiner auch auf meinen Post geantwortet hat. Deine Argumentation bezüglich Popper erscheint mir plausibel. Trotzdem frage ich mich, warum in mehreren naturwissenschaftlichen Publikationen, die ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe, immer wieder auf ihn verwiesen wird (auch auf die Falsifizierbarkeit!). Hatte ich nur Pech? Oder ist die Neueinschätzung von Popper noch nicht bis zu den Naturwissenschaften vorgerungen?
Ich möchte dazu anmerken, dass diese Publikationen v. a. aus dem amerikanischen Raum stammen. Die Verfasser sind mehrere "hochdekorierte" Wissenschaftler, u. a.: David Raup, Vincent Courtillot und James Lawrence Powell (das muss nicht für die Qualität ihrer Argumente sprechen aber es entkräftet zumindest schnelle Verweise darauf, dass diese Wissenschaftler nicht seriös sind).
Gilt die Kritik an Popper auch für Kuhn (wird ebenfalls in den oben genannten Publikationen genannt)?

Bezüglich dem hier:


> > Da besteht in der Tat keine direkte Kausalität (umso mehr hat mich denn auch die sofortige und entschiedene – um es vorsichtig zu formulieren *gg* - Ablehnung überrrascht *g*). Es ist aber glaube ich doch auch leicht ersichtlich, dass – unter der Voraussetzung der Wirklichkeit von Jesu’ Auferstehung – eher ein Atheist/Agnostiker in Beweisnot in Bezug auf die Existenz Gottes gerät als umgekehrt. *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Naaa, Beweispflicht kann erst dann jemandem aufgebürdet werden, wenn er etwas behauptet. Würde man es aber einfach so stehen lassen, dass Jesus auferstanden sei, folgt daraus erst einmal nichts, was für die Diskussion um Gottes Existenz von Belang wäre. Erst, wenn man wieder anfängt, daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen, bürdet man sich Beweispflicht auf.


Stimme ich vollkommen zu.


> (Jesus’ Auferstehung wäre für den Christen gewiss ein verdammt starkes Argument, aber mit logischer Kälte betrachtet ändert das nichts Grundsätzliches an der Diskussion um Gottes Existenz.)


Ok, lassen wir nur Atheist stehen und Agnostiker weg, dann müsste es gehen *g*
P.P.S.: Ich weiße nochmals darauf hin, dass ich nur „beweisen“ will, dass der Glaube an Gott vernünftig ist (Achtung: Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Glaube an Gott unvernünftig ist!). Eigentlich stört sich daran ja nur aph, was ich nicht verstehen kann, da er ja angeblich Agnostiker ist (und damit wären ja beide, sowohl Glaube als auch Unglaube, vernünftig oder beide unvernünftig – wie man’s nimmt *gg*).


----------



## Meinereiner (30. Juli 2007)

@ElNonsk

Deine Fragen 1 bis 6 kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten, am besten einfach den Thread überfliegen, mehr mache ich auch nicht.

Die Sache mit Popper ist eben, dass er am lautesten geschrieen hat. Dazu kommt, dass der eine Wissenschaftszweig oft nicht weiß, was der andere macht, weshalb heute außerhalb des Faches, also der Wissenschaftstheorie, immer noch Popper rauf- und runtergebetet wird. Darauf sollte man aber nichts geben; wenn man wissen will, wie der aktuelle Forschungsstand eines Faches ist, dann sollte man das eben schon mit Blick auf das Fach beurteilen und nicht daran, was andere davon mitbekommen haben. (Dass A nicht weiß, was B tut, findet man überall. So behandeln etwa Linguistik und analytische Philosophie in weiten Teilen dasselbe Gebiet, nämlich die Sprache, und dennoch wird etwa in der Linguistik mit Konzepten gearbeitet, die von der analytischen Philosophie schon längst in Grund und Boden gestampft wurden – und andersherum ist es gewiss nicht anders.)

Die Kritik, die gegen Popper erhoben wurde, gilt nicht für Kuhn, da Kuhn ja etwas ganz anderes gesagt hat. Allerdings wurde Kuhn freilich seinerseits kritisiert. Es scheinen mir aber die Grundüberlegungen von Kuhn, also dass Wissenschaftsfortschritt in Form von Paradigmenwechseln vonstatten geht, relativ unumstritten zu sein. Worum man sich streitet, ist eher das Drumherum.


----------



## Trickmaster (30. Juli 2007)

aph am 24.07.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm mich da bitte aus. Ich benötige diese Begründung nicht. Ich verhalte mich einfach so, wie es einem Menschen üblich sei - genetisch gesehen. Ich nutze dabei meine Erkenntnisse, die ich den Tieren voraushabe. Aber stets nur um mich wie ein Mensch zu verhalten. Ich würde auch töten (kommt halt drauf an wen und warum).



  Wenn man das so liest, scheinst du zu glauben, dass dein verhalten wohl nur von deinen Instinkten geprägt ist. Hier in Deutschland in Europa!! Du bist das, was man heutzutage Kulturchrist nennt, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Von oben bis unten hat sich in deinem gehirn, wei auch in allen anderen die christliche Moral eingebrannt. Menschlich sein ist etwas völlig anderes. Menschlichkeit zeigt sich im Holocaust z.B. oder auf Guantanamo. Mich verwundert immer wieder, was für Vorstelllungen manche Menschen vom Menschsein haben.

Intelligenz gepaart mit Instinkten ist eine sehr gefährliche Mischung, die nur durch Moral, die durch die Memetik der ganzen Menschheit mitgeführt wurde "verdünnt" werden kann. Das ist Wissenschaft. Und es ist auch bewiesen, dass alle Menschengruppen damals ohne Religion und der damit fehlenden Moral nicht überlebt haben oder auch Religionen mit der "falschen" Moral oder Moral ohne Religion. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass jeder einer Religion zu gehören muss. Man kann diesen Platz im Gehirn auch mit einem anderen Glauben füllen, wie den Atheismus   

Was ich sagen will. Wir alle sind manipuliert (wobei diese Manipulation nicht Negatives ist) und jeder glaubt an etwas. Entweder an Gott/Götter oder an garkeinen Gott. Beides ist ein Glaube und beides füllt die Stellen im gehirn, die für den Gottglauben sich im laufe der Zeit verformt haben. Nur das meiner Meinung nach sich die Welt nicht lange ohne Religion halten wird. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## crackajack (30. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 30.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ist es für die bisherige Diskussion relevant wenn ich mir die während meiner Abwesenheit geschriebenen Posts durchlese, oder ist das wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


Das musst du selber wissen.


> 2) Wurde das Thema "Wissenschaftstheorie" durchgemacht (respektive weiß sei-shirin jetzt was ich unter "Glaube in WIssenschaft" - ob nun Natur- oder Geisteswissenschaften - verstehe)?


Das wird wohl nur seishin-ri wissen.
Wobei man ja nie wirklich weiß, ob jemand anderes etwas genau so verstanden hat, wie man meint das er er verstanden hat, oder?


> 3) Wurde noch einmal auf das Thema "Mittelalter - Dark Age?" eingegangen?


Vielleicht weiß aph oder TBrain wann du dich ausgeklinkt hast und was dazwischen passiert ist. Ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr.


> 4) Ist klar, dass sich die Evolutionstheorie nicht mit der Lehre der kath. Kirche beißt?


Klar ist wieder so eine Sache.
Inwieweit muss/darf ich denn das Genesis-buch wörtlich nehmen?
Ich zum Bleistift stosse mich etwas daran, dass alle "meine Vorfahren" locker über 100 Jahre alt geworden sind- beinahe 1000 Jahre- obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein solches Alter zu erreichen seeeehr unwahrscheinlich wäre. (z.B. hier http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/5.html bzw. hier http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/11.html)
Das gehört zwar nicht wirklich zur Evolutionstheorie, aber wenn man schon mit Jahreszahlen rumwirft und damit mögliche Menschenalter, die sehr ungewöhnlich sind, in Stein meißelt ...... Das mit den Jahreszahlen ist nur ähnlich wie der Dieter Nuhr Witz mit den exakt 72 Jungfrauen für die moslemischen Attentäter.  
Was soll man mit den Jahreszahlen nun anfangen?
Viel weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, wenn du mir das erklären kannst, lese ich vielleicht weiter. (Wobei der Stammbaun wohl sowieso zum langweiligsten gehört das ich je in einem Buch lesen durfte. Vollkommen unnütz und uninteressant.  )


> 5) Hat crackajack jetzt den Ontologischen Gottesbeweis (der mir ja so unsympathisch ist *gg*) verstanden?


Ist der Papst Mitglied in einem Swingerclub?  


> 6) Ist TheSinner eigentlich noch einmal aufgetaucht? Mein ganzes Geschreibsel in dem Thread resultiert eigentlich nur als Antwort auf seine Posts?


Eingeloggt hat er sich zumindest länger nicht. Ob er zumindest mitgelesen hat, kann wohl nur er selber sagen.

Sodale, alles beantwortet. *g*


----------



## Trickmaster (30. Juli 2007)

crackajack am 30.07.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Inwieweit muss/darf ich denn das Genesis-buch wörtlich nehmen?
> Ich zum Bleistift stosse mich etwas daran, dass alle "meine Vorfahren" locker über 100 Jahre alt geworden sind- beinahe 1000 Jahre- obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein solches Alter zu erreichen seeeehr unwahrscheinlich wäre. (z.B. hier http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/5.html bzw. hier http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/11.html)
> Das gehört zwar nicht wirklich zur Evolutionstheorie, aber wenn man schon mit Jahreszahlen rumwirft und damit mögliche Menschenalter, die sehr ungewöhnlich sind, in Stein meißelt ...... Das mit den Jahreszahlen ist nur ähnlich wie der Dieter Nuhr Witz mit den exakt 72 Jungfrauen für die moslemischen Attentäter.
> Was soll man mit den Jahreszahlen nun anfangen?
> Viel weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, wenn du mir das erklären kannst, lese ich vielleicht weiter. (Wobei der Stammbaum wohl sowieso zum langweiligsten gehört das ich je in einem Buch lesen durfte. Vollkommen unnütz und uninteressant.  )



Ich persöhnlich zweifle ja sehr stark daran, dass die Menschen damals dort in der Wüste einen Kalendar mit 365/366 Tagen hatten, geschweige denn ihn lesen konnten.  
Ich habe für diese extreme Zahlen 2 Hypothesen:
1. Es wurde gezählt, wie lange sich der Name einer Person in den Generationen hielt, also bis eine Frau verheiratet wurde und damit der Name des Mannes aus der anderen Familie weitergetragen wurde. (Hoffe ich habe das gut erklärt)
2. Oder Martin Luther oder der Verfasser der griechischen Bibel oder sogar die Menschen, die die Geschichte weitererzählten wollten haben etwas falsches in den Hals gekriegt. Wenn man eine Null weglässt kommt man auf  ziemlich realistische Alter.  

Ich halte mich an das Erste.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das Buch Mose, gerade Genesis von sehr subjektiven Menschen geschireben wurde, die den darauffolgenden Generationen um alles in der Welt zeigen wollten, was Gott kann. Mir fällt besonders die Sintflut ins Auge, die von vielen Christen als Gottes Strafe, also absolut falsch interpretiert wird. Oder eben der Schöpfungbericht. Als ob Gott Mose die "Schöpfung" (also alle 14 Milliarden Jahre) in Echtzeit zeigen würde.


----------



## crackajack (30. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Es wurde gezählt, wie lange sich der Name einer Person in den Generationen hielt, also bis eine Frau verheiratet wurde und damit der Name des Mannes aus der anderen Familie weitergetragen wurde. (Hoffe ich habe das gut erklärt)


hmmmm....... z.B.:
_Und Adam war 130 Jahre alt und zeugte einen Sohn.....daß sein ganzes Alter ward 930 Jahre, und starb._
Mit 130 hat er einen Sohn gezeugt, wurde wohl noch ein paar Jahre älter, und seine "Sohnlinie" endete 930 Jahre nach Adams Geburt/ Erschaffung.
_Set war 105 Jahre alt und zeugte Enosch.....daß sein ganzes Alter ward 912 Jahre, und starb._
OK, bei den beiden geht die Theorie mit knapper Not. Ihre "Sohnlinie" ist mit den 9xx Jahren eben ausgestorben und sie waren wohl sehr fit im Alter. (wobei über 100 schon sehr viel ist um Vater zu werden?)
Aber nun der "Oberopa-vater"
_Noah war 500 Jahre alt und zeugte Sem, Ham und Jafet_
Soll das dann heißen das ein Nachfahre von Noah 500 Jahre nach Noahs  Geburt Vater wurde und das trotzdem Noah angerechnet wird, obwohl dieser schon länger tot war?  


> 2. Oder Martin Luther oder der Verfasser der griechischen Bibel oder sogar die Menschen, die die Geschichte weitererzählten wollten haben etwas falsches in den hals gekriegt. Wenn man eine Null weglässt kommt man auf  ziemlich realistische Alter.


_Terach war 70 Jahre alt und zeugte Abram, Nahor und Haran_
Mit 0 weglassen, wäre Terach mit 7 Jahren bereits Vater?
*hüstel* *ähem* Das ist wohl weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## aph (30. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 30.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin wieder da


Das ist schön, aber ich bin ab heute abend erst mal weg. 



> Eine Bitte an aph. Du hattest mir versprochen auf meinen Post zu antworten. Könntest du mir bitte die Links zu deinen Antworten angeben.


Müssten dann die hier sein:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4234796&mid=5852987#5852987
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4234796&mid=5854890#5854890



> Mehrere Fragen meinerseits um auf den neuesten Stand zu kommen:
> 1) Ist es für die bisherige Diskussion relevant wenn ich mir die während meiner Abwesenheit geschriebenen Posts durchlese, oder ist das wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


Das waren nur Warmhalt-Übungen.


> 2) Wurde das Thema "Wissenschaftstheorie" durchgemacht (respektive weiß sei-shirin jetzt was ich unter "Glaube in WIssenschaft" - ob nun Natur- oder Geisteswissenschaften - verstehe)?
> 3) Wurde noch einmal auf das Thema "Mittelalter - Dark Age?" eingegangen?


Beides: Hä?


> 4) Ist klar, dass sich die Evolutionstheorie nicht mit der Lehre der kath. Kirche beißt?


Keine Ahnung. War das Thema?



> P.P.S.: Ich weiße nochmals darauf hin, dass ich nur „beweisen“ will, dass der Glaube an Gott vernünftig ist (Achtung: Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Glaube an Gott unvernünftig ist!). Eigentlich stört sich daran ja nur aph, was ich nicht verstehen kann, da er ja angeblich Agnostiker ist (und damit wären ja beide, sowohl Glaube als auch Unglaube, vernünftig oder beide unvernünftig – wie man’s nimmt *gg*).


Nun, dann kommt es wohl darauf an, was du unter "vernünftig" verstehst.
Wann ist es vernünftig, etwas zu glauben? Ich schätze, das hängt stets von mehreren Faktoren ab und ist letztlich immer auch subjektiv.

Ich will mal ein paar Beispiele nehmen, wie ich das für gewöhnlich halte.

1. Vor einigen Monaten war in den online-mags ein Bild von einem riesigen Wildschwein zu sehen, der Angabe von über 400kg und der Behauptung, der kleine Sohn der Familie hätte es bei der Jagd erschossen.
Zeugenanzahl: gering
Zeugenglaubwürdigkeit: unbekannt
Widersprüchlichkeit der Zeugenaussagen: nein
Wahrscheinlichkeit der Beobachtung: gering, aber möglich
Nützlichkeit der Theorie: nicht existent
Nützlichkeit der Theorie für die Zeugen: denkbar
Querverweise: keine

Ich entschied mich, das nicht zu glauben und eine Woche später konnte ich feststellen, damit richtig gelegen zu haben.

2. Vor einem Jahr berichteten die Boulevardblätter erregt, dass ein vorbestrafter Kinderschänder in der brandenburgischen Provinz einen Nachbarsjungen entführt habe. Ein Bekannter der Mutter habe den Mann beim Eisessen gesehen, und andere haben gesehen, wie er vor dem Haus in dessen Auto stieg.
Zeugenanzahl: gering
Zeugenglaubwürdigkeit: anzunehmen
Widersprüchlichkeit der Zeugenaussagen: ja (keine Zwanganwendung)
Wahrscheinlichkeit der Beobachtung: gering
Nützlichkeit der Theorie: nicht existent
Nützlichkeit der Theorie für die Zeugen: nein
Querverweise: keine

Auch hier entschied ich mich für's Nichtglauben. Es stellte sich später heraus, dass der Junge freiwillig von einer Gartenparty geflüchtet war und mit dem Nachbarn Eis essen gehen wollte, weil er seiner Mutter eins auswischen wollte. Die Boulevardblätter verzichteten darauf, auch über diese Auflösung zu berichten.

3. "Jesus ist auferstanden"
Zeugenanzahl: einige
Zeugenglaubwürdigkeit: unbekannt, da verstorben
Widersprüchlichkeit der Zeugenaussagen: hoch
Wahrscheinlichkeit der Beobachtung: äußerst gering
Nützlichkeit der Theorie: subjektiv
Nützlichkeit der Theorie für die Zeugen: unbekannt, aber denkbar. Insbesondere ist und war die Theorie für die Verbreiter der Zeugnisse nützlich.
Querverweise: keine zwingende Zuordnung möglich

Ich brauche wohl nicht erwähnen, dass ich mich auch hier für das Nichtglauben entscheide.

4. "Wenn man mit einer Geschwindigkeit nahe der des Lichtes fliegt, vergeht die Zeit für den Reisenden langsamer."
Zeugenanzahl: einige
Zeugenglaubwürdigkeit: gegeben (vor allem da die Experimente wiederholbar sind)
Widersprüchlichkeit der Zeugenaussagen: nicht vorhanden
Wahrscheinlichkeit der Beobachtung: bis dahin gering
Nützlichkeit der Theorie: mir unbekannt
Nützlichkeit der Theorie für die Zeugen: unbekannt
Querverweise: Einsteins Relativitätstheorie, die die Ergebnisse der Messungen vorausgesagt hat und theoretisch begründet

Für mich als Agnostiker ist es nicht vernünftig irgendwas zu glauben, das mir erzählt wird. Die Frage nach Gott finde ich so lange irrelevant, wie ich keine glaubwürdigen Hinweise auf seine Existenz finde. Wenn ich etwas irrelevant finde, ist es auch nicht vernünftig, daran zu glauben.

Ich muss allerdings feststellen, dass ich mit wenigstens 3 meiner 4 Beispiele zu einer Minderheit gehöre, die sie nicht glaubten. Nur: Was sagt das über die Vernunft des Glaubens aus? Und über ihre Subjektivität?


----------



## aph (30. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das so liest, scheinst du zu glauben, dass dein verhalten wohl nur von deinen Instinkten geprägt ist. Hier in Deutschland in Europa!! Du bist das, was man heutzutage Kulturchrist nennt, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Von oben bis unten hat sich in deinem gehirn, wei auch in allen anderen die christliche Moral eingebrannt. Menschlich sein ist etwas völlig anderes. Menschlichkeit zeigt sich im Holocaust z.B. oder auf Guantanamo. Mich verwundert immer wieder, was für Vorstelllungen manche Menschen vom Menschsein haben.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich zu sowas nicht fähig wäre? Was mit Wächtern passiert, oder mit Menschenmassen, denen man ihre Überlegenheit eintrichtert, passieren kann, sind ebenfalls menschliche Instinkte. Der Mensch ist in der Hinsicht ja recht vielfältig, weil er sich an viele Lebensumstände anpassen können musste.



> Intelligenz gepaart mit Instinkten ist eine sehr gefährliche Mischung, die nur durch Moral, die durch die Memetik der ganzen Menschheit mitgeführt wurde "verdünnt" werden kann. Das ist Wissenschaft.


Nein, das ist Unfug. Und ich bin der lebende Gegenbeweis.



> Was ich sagen will. Wir alle sind manipuliert (wobei diese Manipulation nicht Negatives ist) und jeder glaubt an etwas. Entweder an Gott/Götter oder an garkeinen Gott. Beides ist ein Glaube und beides füllt die Stellen im gehirn



Stimmt ebenfalls nicht. Zumindest nicht für mich. Ich kann keine Lücke füllen, die nicht existiert. Schon gar nicht mit etwas, das ebenfalls nicht existiert. Der Gedanke daran, dass Gott nicht existieren könnte (was ich nicht weiß) erfüllt mich ja nicht etwa mit irgendeinem Wohlbehagen. Es ist für mich schlicht irrelevant.


----------



## Trickmaster (30. Juli 2007)

aph am 30.07.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht übertreiben.
Bist du etwa einer dieser Menschen, die glauben, dass der Mensch einen freien Willen hat?
Mal davon abgesehen, dass wirklich jeder "normale" Mensch erzogen wurde. Und in Europa können deine Eltern/Großeltern, falls sie hier geboren sind, noch so sehr atheistisch geprägt sein. Sie alle gehören zur Rubrik Kulturchristen, d.h. es sind Mneschen, die christliche Werte mitgeteilt bekommen haben und sich nach diesen Werten verhalten. Das muss man es nicht merken. Und selbst, wenn sie dir diese Werte nicht mitgegeben haben kupferst du dir sie unbewusst von anderen ab. Das nennt man Memetik   
Genauso wie man lernt eine Sprache spricht ohne sich daran erinnern zu können von wem man sie gelernt hat, die übrigens auch einen passenden bereich im Gehirn einimmt, gibt es auch für Werte und den Glauben einen passenden Bereiche, wo diese abgespeichert werden. Ob man nun an Gott glaubt oder eben nicht an ihn glaubt ist egal. Oder hast du wissenschaftliche Beweise dafür, dass ich nicht Recht habe.   Falls ja tut es mir leid, aber ich versuche mich so gut wie möglich an die neuesten wissenschaftlichen Kenntnisse und an meine Vernunft zu halten. Und ich kann mir keine absolut atheistische Gesellschaft vorstellen, die dieselben Ausmaße hat, wie unsere Jetztige. 

@crackajack

Ich persöhnlich zweifle ja sehr stark daran, dass die Menschen damals dort in der Wüste einen Kalendar mit 365/366 Tagen hatten, geschweige denn ihn lesen konnten. Das ist meine eigentliche Meinung dazu.   Diese unterstütze ich auch vollstens.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Bist du etwa einer dieser Menschen, die glauben, dass der Mensch einen freien Willen hat?[...]


Leugnest Du ihn etwa? :-o


----------



## Doc_Holiday (30. Juli 2007)

crackajack am 30.07.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Inwieweit muss/darf ich denn das Genesis-buch wörtlich nehmen?
> Ich zum Bleistift stosse mich etwas daran, dass alle "meine Vorfahren" locker über 100 Jahre alt geworden sind- beinahe 1000 Jahre- obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein solches Alter zu erreichen seeeehr unwahrscheinlich wäre. (z.B. hier http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/5.html bzw. hier http://www.bibel-online.net/buch/01.1-mose/11.html)
> Das gehört zwar nicht wirklich zur Evolutionstheorie, aber wenn man schon mit Jahreszahlen rumwirft und damit mögliche Menschenalter, die sehr ungewöhnlich sind, in Stein meißelt ...... Das mit den Jahreszahlen ist nur ähnlich wie der Dieter Nuhr Witz mit den exakt 72 Jungfrauen für die moslemischen Attentäter.
> Was soll man mit den Jahreszahlen nun anfangen?
> Viel weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, wenn du mir das erklären kannst, lese ich vielleicht weiter. (Wobei der Stammbaun wohl sowieso zum langweiligsten gehört das ich je in einem Buch lesen durfte. Vollkommen unnütz und uninteressant.


Diese Zahlen sind -wie fast alle anderen im AT- symbolischer Natur. Aber genaueres weiß ich dazu nicht, Exegese war nie mein Lieblingsfach. 
(Und die Stammbaumreihen _sind_ totlangweilig.  )


----------



## Trickmaster (30. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 30.07.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Leugnest Du ihn etwa? :-o


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Gott allwissend ist kann man meiner Meinung nach an nichts anderes glauben und wissenschaftlich gibt es immer mehr Beweise dafür, dass unser Gehirn uns nur ein freien Willen vorspielt.
Wenn man, wie Gott die Zukunft vorhersagen will, muss man wirklich bis aufs Letzte wissen, wie sich ein Mensch verhält. Und um das zu wissen, muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es keinen echten freien Willen gibt.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sehr sehr viele Faktoren (Laune, Sehvermögen, Tageszeit, Position der Extremitäten,..) in unserem Gehirn dafür verantwortlich sind, was für eine Entscheidung wir über etwas treffen. Der freie Wille und Zufall sind nichts anderes als Ausreden. Früher oder später wird man das ganze erklären können oder man hat es schon. Der freie Wille ist enes dieser Dinge. Das sagt sogar die Bibel und dieses Buch weiß sehr viel über die Psychologie des Menschens und war in diesem bereich der Wissenschaft schon weit voraus. Wer das widerlegen möchte kann ich auf Wunsch die passenden Verse posten (ich schaue dabei besonders aph an). 

@Doc_Holiday Jepp. Schaut man sich nur mal an wie alt Noah geworden ist (777 Jahre). Wenn das nicht eine Bedeutung hat.   Warum es so manchen Stammbaum in der Bibel gibt weiß ich auch nicht und es ist auch ziemlich langweilig diese durchzulesen. Genau wie der Starwars-Vorspann, den ich mir wirklich nur in einem einzigen Film durchgelesen habe, aber das ist wohl ein völlig anderes Thema.


----------



## TBrain (30. Juli 2007)

ElNonsk am 30.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Wurde das Thema "Wissenschaftstheorie" durchgemacht (respektive weiß sei-shirin jetzt was ich unter "Glaube in WIssenschaft" - ob nun Natur- oder Geisteswissenschaften - verstehe)?



Ich denke nicht, dass er das weiß. Er hat sich aber irgendwann nicht mehr gemeldet. Keine Ahnung ob er überhaupt noch mit liest.

Aber könntest du es vielleicht trotzdem mal kurz erklären, was es mit dem Glauben in der Wissenschaft auf sich hat. Besonders bei den Naturwissenschaften.



> 3) Wurde noch einmal auf das Thema "Mittelalter - Dark Age?" eingegangen?



Ich denke da gibt es im Moment keinen weiteren Erklärungsbedarf


----------



## crackajack (30. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> @Doc_Holiday Jepp. Schaut man sich nur mal an wie alt Noah geworden ist (777 Jahre). Wenn das nicht eine Bedeutung hat.


777 stimmt doch gar nicht, eine Boeing wär mir nämlich aufgefallen.*g*
Gen 9,28
_Noah aber lebte nach der Sintflut dreihundertundfünfzig Jahre, daß sein ganzes Alter ward *neunhundertundfünfzig *Jahre, und starb._  
Wobei das dann wohl genauso irgendwas und gar nichts heißt.




			
				Doc_Holiday am 30.07.2007 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Zahlen sind -wie fast alle anderen im AT- symbolischer Natur.


Wenn man (Jahres-)Zahlen "vergewaltigt" wird es für mich schon etwas bizarr. Wird doch voll sinnlos, wenn kein Mensch versteht was gemeint ist, aber ich ignorier sowas dann einfach.



> Und die Stammbaumreihen _sind_ totlangweilig.


Und ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass ich deswegen die Schlusspointe nicht mitbekommen werde.^^


----------



## TBrain (30. Juli 2007)

Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 30.07.2007 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähmm hier muss ich mal was zu sagen   

Die Bibel bzw. die Religion, also jede Religion, muss doch von einem freien Willen ausgehen  :-o 

Das sieht man ja schon an den Geboten: 
"Du sollst nicht stehlen" bedeutet ja: "entscheide dich bitte dafür nicht zu stehlen"

Gäbe es den freien Willen nicht, bräuchte es auch nicht ein solches Gebot. Gott hätte einen Gruppe "Diebe" und eine Gruppe "Nicht-Diebe" geschaffen. Die Diebe könnten nichts dafür, dass sie stehlen (sie wurden ja als Diebe geschaffen) - sie würden sich ohnehin nicht an das Gebot halten. Die Nicht-Diebe stehlen nicht, weil die eben als Nicht-Diebe geschaffen wurden - sie haben ein Gebot also auch nicht nötig, weil sie sich ohnehin so verhalten.

Also über diesen Punkt (kein freier Wille) musst du noch einmal ernsthaft nachdenken.

Im übrigen gibt es höchstens Hinweise darauf, dass es einen freien Willen angeblich nicht gibt, aber keine Beweise. Ich persönlich lehne diese Sichtweise in meinem Weltbild kategorisch ab.


----------



## Meinereiner (31. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 30.07.2007 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was in der Bibel steht, ist nicht unbedingt konsistent. Gottes Allwissenheit ist mit dem Freien Willen unvereinbar, das lässt sich logisch zeigen (sofern man nicht den Metaphysikjoker zieht und behauptet, man könne hier nicht mit logischen Überlegungen rangehen). Sind die Zehn Gebote an den Freien Willen gekoppelt, so ist dieser auch mit jenen unvereinbar. Was man daraus macht, muss wohl jeder selbst sehen.


----------



## Trickmaster (31. Juli 2007)

@crackajack 
"Lamech war 182 Jahre alt und zeugte einen Sohn und nannte ihn Noah und sprach: Der wird uns trösten in unserer Mühe und Arbeit auf dem Acker, den der HERR averflucht hat. Danach lebte er 595 Jahre und zeugte Söhne und Töchter, daß sein ganzes Alter ward *777* Jahre, und starb. "  

"Auch Biologen haben versucht, die Frage des freien Willens zu erhellen. Eine der hitzigen Debatten der Biologie ist die Frage Natur vs. Prägung. Wie wichtig sind Genetik und biologische Grundlagen für das menschliche Verhalten im Gegensatz zur Prägung durch Kultur und Umgebung? Genetische Studien haben viele spezifische genetische Faktoren identifiziert, die die Persönlichkeit eines Individuums beeinflussen, von offensichtlichen Fällen wie dem Down-Syndrom bis hin zu eher subtilen Effekten wie der statistischen Disposition für Schizophrenie. In allen Fällen handelt es sich um ein Wechselspiel zwischen Disposition und Umwelt. Im biologischen Sinne wird auch der Wille eines Menschen also bestimmt durch Erbanlagen und Umwelteinflüsse."
Quelle: wikipedia.de Suchbegriff: "freier Wille"


----------



## Doc_Holiday (31. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 30.07.2007 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm hier muss ich mal was zu sagen
> 
> Die Bibel bzw. die Religion, also jede Religion, muss doch von einem freien Willen ausgehen  :-o
> 
> ...


Öhm, nein, das steht da nicht: Im Original heißt es lapidar "Du nicht stehlen." Das Hilfsverb muss je nach Verstehenshorizont (oder beabsichtigter Interpretation) eingefügt werden; bei uns hat sich die Lesart mit "sollst" durchgesetzt. Ich persönlich finde "Du wirst nicht ..." angebracht: "Wenn Du Gott liebst, wirst Du nicht töten/stehlen/ehebrechen/etc."


----------



## TBrain (31. Juli 2007)

Meinereiner am 31.07.2007 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was in der Bibel steht, ist nicht unbedingt konsistent. Gottes Allwissenheit ist mit dem Freien Willen unvereinbar, das lässt sich logisch zeigen (sofern man nicht den Metaphysikjoker zieht und behauptet, man könne hier nicht mit logischen Überlegungen rangehen). Sind die Zehn Gebote an den Freien Willen gekoppelt, so ist dieser auch mit jenen unvereinbar. Was man daraus macht, muss wohl jeder selbst sehen.



Ich für meinen Teil wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen in der Bibel nach Konsistenz zu suchen   

Das wäre ja ziemlich schwer zu bewerkstelligen, da sie über mehrere Jahrhunderte von jeder Menge verschiedener Personen geschrieben, die sich offenbar nicht abgesprochen haben. ^^

Ich würde in dem Fall den Joker ziehen wollen *g*


----------



## TBrain (31. Juli 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 31.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 30.07.2007 23:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, jetzt mal unabhängig von den Übersetzungsfehlern bzw. -problemen. Man muss doch von einem freien Willen ausgehen, oder? Ansonsten wäre imo jede Religion/ Ethik überflüssig. 

Bei deiner Übersetzung muss man sich ja immerhin noch dafür entscheiden Gott zu lieben. Also trotzdem eine freie Entscheidung.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (31. Juli 2007)

TBrain am 31.07.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 31.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Ich glaube, dass Gott uns die Freiheit lässt, an Ihn zu glauben oder auch nicht, Böses oder Gutes zu tun usf.- mit allen Konsequenzen, die das nachsich ziehen mag.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. August 2007)

crackajack am 30.07.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 30.07.2007 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.


> > 2) Wurde das Thema "Wissenschaftstheorie" durchgemacht (respektive weiß sei-shirin jetzt was ich unter "Glaube in WIssenschaft" - ob nun Natur- oder Geisteswissenschaften - verstehe)?
> 
> 
> Das wird wohl nur seishin-ri wissen.
> Wobei man ja nie wirklich weiß, ob jemand anderes etwas genau so verstanden hat, wie man meint das er er verstanden hat, oder?


Ok, wird schauen, ob ich noch Zeit finde, das Thema zu behandeln.


> > 3) Wurde noch einmal auf das Thema "Mittelalter - Dark Age?" eingegangen?
> 
> 
> Vielleicht weiß aph oder TBrain wann du dich ausgeklinkt hast und was dazwischen passiert ist. Ich habe keinen Durchblick mehr.


Ok (na das geht heute aber schnell *gg*).


> > 4) Ist klar, dass sich die Evolutionstheorie nicht mit der Lehre der kath. Kirche beißt?
> 
> 
> Klar ist wieder so eine Sache.
> ...


Gut, um das Thema (für die kath. Kirche zumindest) ein für alle Mal zu beenden, dazu Folgendes (DocHoliday hat ja schon das Wichtigste dazu gesagt):
Die wörtliche Auslegung der Bibel ist nach Lehre der katholischen Kirche Häresie!

Dazu eine Textstelle aus dem Dokument zur „Interpretation der Bibel in der Kirche“ (wer will kann sich auch den ganzen Text durchlesen – Bedenken über ein unwissenschaftliches Vorgehen der kath. Kirche in Bezug auf die Auslegung der Bibel dürften dann – wenn nicht sogar verschwunden – so doch abgemildert sein):

F. Der fundamentalistische Umgang mit der Heiligen Schrift 
Die fundamentalistische Verwendung der Bibel geht davon aus, daß die Heilige Schrift – das inspirierte Wort Gottes und frei von jeglichem Irrtum – wortwörtlich gilt und bis in alle Einzelheiten wortwörtlich interpretiert werden muß. Mit solcher „wortwörtlicher Interpretation“ meint sie eine unmittelbare buchstäbliche Auslegung, d.h. eine Interpretation, die jede Bemühung, die Bibel in ihrem geschichtlichen Wachstum und in ihrer Entwicklung zu verstehen, von vorneherein ausschließt. Eine solche Art, die Bibel zu lesen, steht im Gegensatz zur historisch-kritischen Methode, aber auch zu jeder anderen wissenschaftlichen Interpretationsmethode der Heiligen Schrift. 
Der fundamentalistische Umgang mit der Heiligen Schrift hat seine Wurzeln in der Zeit der Reformation, wo man dafür kämpfte, dem Literalsinn der Heiligen Schrift treu zu bleiben. Nach der Aufklärung erschien diese Art, die Bibel zu lesen, im Protestantismus als Reaktion auf die liberale Exegese. Der Begriff „fundamentalistisch“ wurde auf dem Amerikanischen Bibelkongreß geprägt, der 1895 in Niagara im Staate New York stattfand. Die konservativen protestantischen Exegeten legten damals „fünf Punkte des Fundamentalismus“ fest: die Lehre von der wörtlichen Irrtumslosigkeit der Heiligen Schrift, der Gottheit Christi, der jungfräulichen Geburt Jesu, der stellvertretenden Sühne Jesu und der körperlichen Auferstehung bei der Wiederkunft Christi. Als der fundamentalistische Umgang mit der Bibel sich in anderen Weltteilen ausbreitete, führte er in Europa, Asien, Afrika und Südamerika zu weiteren Spielarten, die alle auch die Bibel „buchstäblich“ lesen. In der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts fand der fundamentalistische Gebrauch der Bibel in religiösen Gruppen und Sekten wie auch unter den Katholiken immer mehr Anhänger. 
Obschon der Fundamentalismus mit Recht auf der göttlichen Inspiration der Bibel, der Irrtumslosigkeit des Wortes Gottes und den anderen biblischen Wahrheiten insistiert, die in den fünf genannten Grundsätzen enthalten sind, so wurzelt seine Art, diese Wahrheiten darzulegen, doch in einer Ideologie, die nicht biblisch ist, mögen ihre Vertreter auch noch so sehr das Gegenteil behaupten. Denn diese verlangt ein totales Einverständnis mit starren doktrinären Haltungen und fordert als einzige Quelle der Lehre im Hinblick auf das christliche Leben und Heil eine Lektüre der Bibel, die jegliches kritisches Fragen und Forschen ablehnt. 
Das Grundproblem dieses fundamentalistischen Umgangs mit der Heiligen Sch rift besteht darin, daß er den geschichtlichen Charakter der biblischen Offenbarung ablehnt und daher unfähig wird, die Wahrheit der Menschwerdung selbst voll anzunehmen. Für den Fundamentalismus ist die enge Verbindung zwischen Göttlichem und Menschlichem in der Beziehung zu Gott ein Ärgernis. Er weigert sich zuzugeben, daß das inspirierte Wort Gottes in menschlicher Sprache ausgedrückt und unter göttlicher Inspiration von menschlichen Autoren niedergeschrieben wurde, deren Fähigkeiten und Mittel beschränkt waren. Er hat deshalb die Tendenz, den biblischen Text so zu behandeln, als ob er vom Heiligen Geist wortwörtlich diktiert worden wäre. Er sieht nicht, daß das Wort Gottes in einer Sprache und in einem Stil formuliert worden ist, die durch die jeweilige Epoche der Texte bedingt sind. Er schenkt den literarischen Gattungen und der menschlichen Denkart, wie sie in den biblischen Texten vorliegen, keinerlei Beachtung, obschon sie Frucht einer sich über mehrere Zeitepochen erstreckenden Erarbeitung sind und Spuren ganz verschiedener historischer Situationen tragen. 
Der Fundamentalismus betont über Gebühr die Irrtumslosigkeit in Einzelheiten der biblischen Texte, besonders was historische Fakten oder sogenannte wissenschaftliche Wahrheiten betrifft. Oft faßt er als geschichtlich auf, was gar nicht den Anspruch auf Historizität erhebt; denn für den Fundamentalismus ist alles geschichtlich, was in der Vergangenheitsform berichtet oder erzählt wird, ohne daß er auch nur der Möglichkeit eines symbolischen oder figurativen Sinnes die notwendige Beachtung schenkt. 
Der Fundamentalismus hat oftmals die Tendenz, die Probleme des biblischen Textes in seiner hebräischen, aramäischen oder griechischen Sprachgestalt zu ignorieren. Nicht selten ist er eng an eine bestimmte, alte oder neue Übersetzung gebunden. Auch geht er nicht auf die Tatsache von „relectures“ in gewissen Abschnitten innerhalb der Bibel selbst ein. 
Was die Evangelien anlangt, so trägt der Fundamentalismus dem Wachsen der Tradition der Evangelien keine Rechnung, sondern verwechselt naiv den Endtext dieser Tradition (das, was von den Evangelisten geschrieben wurde) mit ihrer Erstform (die Taten und Worte des geschichtlichen Jesus). Zugleich vernachlässigt er eine wichtige Dimension: die Art und Weise, wie die ersten christlichen Gemeinden selbst die Wirkung von Jesus und seiner Botschaft verstanden haben. Dabei bezeugt gerade dieses urchristliche Verständnis die apostolische Herkunft des christlichen Glaubens und ist ihr direkter Ausdruck. Der Fundamentalismus macht so den vom Evangelium selbst intendierten Anspruch unkenntlich. 
Dem Fundamentalismus kann man auch eine Tendenz zu geistiger Enge nicht absprechen. Er erachtet z.B. eine alte vergangene Kosmologie, weil man sie in der Bibel findet, als übereinstimmend mit der Realität. Dies verhindert jeglichen Dialog mit einer offenen Auffassung der Beziehungen zwischen Kultur und Glauben. Er stützt sich auf eine unkritische Interpretation gewisser Bibeltexte, um politische Ideen und soziales Verhalten zu rechtfertigen, das von Vorurteilen gekennzeichnet ist, die ganz einfach im klaren Gegensatz zum Evangelium stehen, wie z.B. Rassendiskrimination und dgl. mehr. 
Und schließlich trennt der Fundamentalismus die Interpretation der Bibel von der Tradition, weil er auf dem Prinzip der „sola Scriptura“ beruht. Die Tradition, die vom Geist Gottes geführt wird, entwickelt sich jedoch innerhalb der Glaubensgemeinschaft organisch aus der Heiligen Schrift heraus. Es fehlt dem Fundamentalismus die Erkenntnis, daß das Neue Testament in der christlichen Kirche entstanden ist und daß es Heilige Schrift dieser Kirche ist, deren Existenz der Abfassung ihrer Schriften schon vorausging. Aus diesem Grund ist der Fundamentalismus oft „antikirchlich“. Er erachtet die Glaubensbekenntnisse, die Dogmen und das liturgische Leben, die Teil der kirchlichen Tradition geworden sind, als nebensächlich. Das Gleiche gilt für die Lehrfunktion der Kirche selbst. Er stellt sich als eine Form privater Interpretation dar, die nicht erkennt, daß die Kirche auf der Bibel gründet und ihr Leben und ihre Inspiration aus den heiligen Schriften bezieht. 
Der fundamentalistische Zugang ist gefährlich, denn er zieht Personen an, die auf ihre Lebensprobleme biblische Antworten suchen. Er kann sie täuschen, indem er ihnen fromme, aber illusorische Interpretationen anbietet, statt ihnen zu sagen, daß die Bibel nicht unbedingt sofortige, direkte Antworten auf jedes dieser Probleme bereithält. Ohne es zu sagen, lädt der Fundamentalismus doch zu einer Form der Selbstaufgabe des Denkens ein. Er gibt eine trügerische Sicherheit, indem er unbewußt die menschlichen Grenzen der biblischen Botschaft mit dem göttlichen Inhalt dieser Botschaft verwechselt.
Quelle: http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/congregations/cfaith/pcb_documents/rc_con_cfaith_doc_19930415_interpretazione_ge.html


Papst Benedikt XVI. zum Thema „Evolutionstheorie“:

Es gebe viele wissenschaftliche Beweise für die Evolution, die man als Realität sehen müsse und die die Kenntnis des Lebens bereichere, betonte der Papst weiter.

Quelle (hab dazu wahllos gegoogelt, ich wusste nur mehr, dass es ein solches Zitat vom Papst vor Kurzem in den Medien zu finden war – nur lustig, dass einige Agnostiker/Atheisten es nicht für nötig hielten dieses Zitat ebenfalls wiederzugeben *gg* - bitte nicht gleich wieder beleidigt sein *zwinker*): http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2974707

Ich hoffe, dass sich dieses Thema – zumindest für die kath. Kirche – erledigt hat.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. August 2007)

> > 5) Hat crackajack jetzt den Ontologischen Gottesbeweis (der mir ja so unsympathisch ist *gg*) verstanden?
> 
> 
> Ist der Papst Mitglied in einem Swingerclub?



Ok, letzter Versuch meinerseits *g*:

Prämisse 1: Gott ist per Definition ein vollkommenes Wesen.
Prämisse 2: Zur Vollkommenheit gehört Existenz (ansonsten würde etwas fehlen – wäre es nicht vollkommen).

Conclusio: Also existiert Gott.

Ein in sich logischer – und wenn man so will „vernünftiger“ – Schluss, wäre da nicht die Sache mit der „Existenz“ bzw. dem „Sein“ von Dingen. Aber das hat ja Meinereiner schon zur Genüge erläutert.
Mich persönlich stört an dem Beweis aber vor allem, dass er zwingenden Charakter hat: Wer die Prämissen annimmt und „Existenz“ als etwas ganz Alltägliches ansieht, MUSS – wenn er der Vernunft gehorchen will – an Gott glauben. Dadurch sähe ich die persönliche (wenn auch unbeweisbare) Willensfreiheit des Menschen eingeschränkt und das Theodizeeproblem vor mir.



> > 6) Ist TheSinner eigentlich noch einmal aufgetaucht? Mein ganzes Geschreibsel in dem Thread resultiert eigentlich nur als Antwort auf seine Posts?
> 
> 
> Eingeloggt hat er sich zumindest länger nicht. Ob er zumindest mitgelesen hat, kann wohl nur er selber sagen.
> ...


[/quote]

Dankeschön *g*.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. August 2007)

Meinereiner am 30.07.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ElNonsk
> 
> Deine Fragen 1 bis 6 kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten, am besten einfach den Thread überfliegen, mehr mache ich auch nicht.
> 
> ...


THX, auf Kuhn werde ich vielleicht später noch einmal zurückkommen.


----------



## ElNonsk (3. August 2007)

Ok, aphs Antwort wird wahrscheinlich erst morgen kommen, da es da ein bisschen länger dauert. Er will ja unbedingt Zahlen von mir hören.   
Siehe:
"Und wann schrieb er das? Wie lange dauerten die jeweiligen Zeiträume an? Wann genau wurde die Auferstehung wahrgenommen und wann verbreitete sich die Kunde wo? Ich denke mal, die entsprechenden Zahlen bist du schuldig, nicht ich. "

EDIT: Wird wohl erst was morgen oder übermorgen.

P.S.: aph, könntest du bitte den Threadtitel inswoweit ändern, sodass er eher zum diskutierten Thema passt? Sonst gibts wieder solche Kommentare wie unten...


----------



## op2392 (3. August 2007)

balrog am 27.11.2005 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 27.11.2005 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kampf dem armerikanischen kulturimperrallismus  er soll endlich aufhören uns mit seiner billligen fastfoodkultur zu überfluten .  fuckball  auch genann
t  base nball hat nichts in der deutscheuropäischen  konsumkultur zu suchen
da ist scoocer das mass aller dinge. was noch mehr stört sind  die  usamerikanischen  walmatcenter  die  vesuchen  usamischeiß zu verkaufen 
der nicht schmeckt. wozu haben wir den unsere westdeutsche konsumkultur
die deutscheuropäische konsumkultur darf nicht in usmist ertrinken. 
also kauft keine sachen die in der dteu kultur nichts zu suchen haben.
das bezieht sich nur auf uskonsunmist.


----------



## algiordino (3. August 2007)

op2392 am 03.08.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> balrog am 27.11.2005 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat?


----------



## ElNonsk (9. August 2007)

Entschuldigt, dass es wieder länger gedauert hat.



			
				aph am 05.07.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achtung, Gefahr in Verzug! Weder Doc_Holiday noch ich haben gesagt, dass Naturwissenschaften NUR Glaube ist. Vielmehr wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die Naturwissenschaften, ebenso wie die Geisteswissenschaften (und somit auch die Theologie) auf Glauben basiert: Wissenschaft ohne Axiome (= unbewiesene Annahmen -> ergo Glaube) ist nicht möglich!
Ich wette fünfzig Kokosnüsse mit dir, dass mir in dem Punkt sowohl Meinereiner, als auch jeder andere Naturwissenschaftler, der etwas auf sich hält, sofort zustimmen wird.
Ich möchte in dem Kontext nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht gesagt, dass Wissenschaft = Religion (so wie seishi-rin fälschlicherweise schrieb), sondern dass Wissenschaft = Glaube. Ein gewichtiger Unterschied. Und wenn du mir in dem Punkt nicht glauben willst, dann lies irgendein naturwissenschaftlich angehauchtes Buch (vorzugsweise über Spiegel- oder PM-Niveau) oder einen Artikel (z. B. in „Science“ oder in „Nature“) mit einem Kapitel über die verwendeten Methoden des jeweiligen Wissenschaftsgebiets. Auch der Naturwissenschaftler (!) wird hundertprozentig auf den Glauben in seinem Wissenschaftszweig hinweisen.
Und sonst lies doch einfach Nietzsches „Die fröhliche Wissenschaft“ mit den Naturwissenschaftlern als Metaphysikern (es sei denn, auch Nietzsche ist inzwischen in der Philosophie veraltet – Blick zu Meinereiner *gg* - was ich aber stark bezweifle, siehe: Umberto Eco, Gianni Vattimo oder Sloterdijk, wobei ich aber von letzterem eher wenig halte *gg*).


In unserer Diskussion ging es aber eigentlich darum herauszufinden, ob der „historische Beweis“ ebenso gut/schlecht wie der „naturwissenschaftliche Beweis“ (die, wie wir ja bereits erläutert haben eigentlich beides nur „Hinweise“ sind, da sie keinen zwingenden Charakter besitzen). Meine anfängliche Position dazu war, dass in der „allgemeinen Wahrnehmung“ der „historische Beweis“ weniger wert ist, als der „naturwissenschaftliche“.
Siehe: AW: Amerika, Amerika, und am 6. Tag ...

Von diesem Punkt aus entwickelte sich unsere weitere Diskussion, bei der ich aber mehrmals darauf hinwies, dass es sich lediglich um eine Nebendiskussion handelt, da es für die Richtigkeit der „Gottesbeweise“ ja unerheblich ist, ob der „historische Beweis“ in den Augen vieler Menschen weniger wert ist, als der „naturwissenschaftliche“.
Die (Neben-)Diskussion ging ab diesen Zeitpunkt und es verfestigten sich die Gegenpositionen. Um euch ein bisschen zu necken (und darauf habe ich ja auch hingewiesen), ging ich soweit zu behaupten, dass der „naturwissenschaftliche“ gegenüber dem „historischen Beweis“ keinerlei Vorteile besitzt. Von daher entspann sich dann unsere längere Debatte darüber, inwiefern die Wiederholbarkeit von Experimenten gegeben ist (die aber, wie gesagt, recht wenig mit den eigentlichen Gottesbeweisen zu tun hat). Diese Diskussion endete (oder zumindest ich empfand sie für beendet) mit einem Zugeständnis meinerseits, dass es die Wiederholung und damit die Nachprüfbarkeit einiger Experimente durchaus gebe. Ich möchte aber nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich dieses Zugeständnis ohne logische Notwendigkeit gemacht habe – ich hätte also auch auf meinem Argument bestehen bleiben können und wir hätten noch stundenweise diese Diskussion führen können. Der Verweis auf die Nachprüfbarkeit, die größer als Null liegen soll, gilt nur bei diesem Zugeständnis. Dass ich der mir entgegengesetzten Argumentation in diesem Punkt INTUITIV zustimmen würde, steht zweifelsfrei fest (von daher das „Necken“ *gg*), aber ich wollte doch sehen, ob man nicht auch weiter als nur durch Intuition (z. B. durch Verweis auf andere Vorzüge der Naturwissenschaften) zur Klärung dieses Themas herankommen könnte. Dem war aber nicht so (auch wenn wir sehr nahe ran kamen).
Da wir aber eine Menge Zeit mit dieser Nebendiskussion verbrieten, und ich auch intuitiv der entgegengesetzten Argumentation zustimmte, machte ich dieses Zugeständnis (um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen), das aber – wie schon gesagt – nicht notwendigerweise entstand.




> Meine letzte Position hierzu war, dass die Naturwissenschaften sich qualitativ immer noch unterscheiden durch ihre Experimente, und seien die Störgrößen noch so unkontrollierbar. Ihre Nachprüfbarkeit liegt immer noch über der der anderen Wissenschaften, und alles was größer als Null ist, beinhaltet auch einen qualitativen Unterschied.


Siehe oben.

Geht (hoffentlich) bald weiter.


----------



## Trickmaster (9. August 2007)

Wissen tun wir alle in Wirklichkeit nicht. In der Wissenschaft wird es nie einen Tag geben, wo wir sagen, dass wir etwas absolut 100%ig wissen werden.
Was wir für Wissen halten ist nur ich sage mal ein " noch abgesicherter Glaube". Theologie und Co. gehören zum "noch ungesicherten Glauben".

Die Wissenschaft trägt den Namen "Wissenschaft", weil sie meiner Meinung nach nur Wissen anstrebt und Glauben in unserem Sinne keine Chance gibt. Absolut sicher kann sich die Wissenschaft bei keiner Sache sein, der Glaube erst Recht nicht. Wissenschaft lässt sich meiner Meinung nach sogar an der Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Hypothese abmessen. Das ist aber auch nur meine *Meinung*(nicht böse gemeint) dazu. Ich schreibe es nochmals: meine Meinung.

Ich belege meine Meinung durch die vielen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, die andere Theorien, von denen man fest überzeugt war "vom Podest schubsten". Ich denke da an Newton's und Einstein's Formeln. Und davon gibt es noch etliche. Vielleicht wird in 200 Jahren die Evolutionstheorie völlig anders lauten als heute. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich von der jetzigen Evolutionstheorie nicht überzeugt wäre, im gegenteil.

P.S. Mir ist dieses Forum viel zu hell! Ich habe mich schon dabei erwischt, wie ich die Hand an der Stirn hatte, weil mich das Bild wirklich geblendet hat.


----------



## Meinereiner (11. August 2007)

@ElNonask



> Vielmehr wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die Naturwissenschaften, ebenso wie die Geisteswissenschaften (und somit auch die Theologie) auf Glauben basiert: Wissenschaft ohne Axiome (= unbewiesene Annahmen -> ergo Glaube) ist nicht möglich!
> Ich wette fünfzig Kokosnüsse mit dir, dass mir in dem Punkt sowohl Meinereiner, als auch jeder andere Naturwissenschaftler, der etwas auf sich hält, sofort zustimmen wird.



Tut er, tut er. 



> Und sonst lies doch einfach Nietzsches „Die fröhliche Wissenschaft“ mit den Naturwissenschaftlern als Metaphysikern (es sei denn, auch Nietzsche ist inzwischen in der Philosophie veraltet – Blick zu Meinereiner *gg* - was ich aber stark bezweifle, siehe: Umberto Eco, Gianni Vattimo oder Sloterdijk, wobei ich aber von letzterem eher wenig halte *gg*).



Hui Nietzsche, der Typ ist ein Kapitel für sich. Der war kein systematischer Philosoph und sollte auch nicht so gelesen werden (m.E.n. gehört er am ehesten in die Lebensphilosophie, obwohl er eigentlich Altphilologe war Oo ), aber dass es keine metaphysikfreie Naturwissenschaft gibt, ist mittlerweile ziemlich unumstritten; das zeigt schon ein Blick in die wissenschaftliche Praxis.


----------



## Meinereiner (11. August 2007)

@Trickmaster



> Wissen tun wir alle in Wirklichkeit nicht.



Dann wissen wir aber auch nicht, ob der Satz oben stimmt^^ Im Ernst: Wir wissen verdammt viel, man darf bloß nicht den Fehler machen und glauben, dass mit „Wissenschaft“ immer nur die Naturwissenschaften gemeint seien. In der Mathematik wie auch in der formalen Logik ist unumstößliches Wissen problemlos möglich und auch vorhanden.



> Wissenschaft lässt sich meiner Meinung nach sogar an der Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Hypothese abmessen.



Wenn man etwas über die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer naturwissenschaftlichen Hypothese aussagen könnte, dann wäre die Naturwissenschaft an ihr Ziel gelangt: man müsste ja nur noch nach Hypothesen Ausschau halten, die mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit wahr sind.



> Ich belege meine Meinung durch die vielen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, die andere Theorien, von denen man fest überzeugt war "vom Podest schubsten". Ich denke da an Newton's und Einstein's Formeln.



Es wurde aber nie widerlegt, DASS der Apfel zu Boden fällt^^ Anders ausgedrückt: Aus „wir KÖNNEN uns irren“ folgt nicht „wir IRREN uns“. Das Tragische an den Naturwissenschaften ist vielmehr, dass wir nie wissen, wann wir denn mal richtig liegen.


----------



## El_Cativo (11. August 2007)

> Ich belege meine Meinung durch die vielen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, die andere Theorien, von denen man fest überzeugt war "vom Podest schubsten". Ich denke da an Newton's und Einstein's Formeln.


Tja, die Newton'sche Physik gilt abe für kleine Massen und kleine geschwindigkeiten. Sie wurde nicht widerlegt sondern nur Erweitert....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. August 2007)

Mal wieder etwas "lustiges", passend zum Titel.

Bibleman: A Fight for Faith Trailer

Bibleman - das Videospiel  

Immerhin kein Grafikblender, das Spiel lebt vom Inhalt 
Es ist... aber auch so unglaublich schlecht  

Man sollte der christlichen Rechte in Amerika für die ganze Propaganda vielleicht so langsam mal den Kirchen-Status absprechen, das ist ja fast schlimmer als das Kreatonisten-Museum.



ist auch ein Fressen für die kutaku-comments ^^



> "imagine an animated world where theres no God and no Faith...."
> 
> Utopia?
> 
> Second Life?





> Wow with a boss character called wacky protester, I cant help but wonder who his henchmen are? Sexually Liberated Women!? Insane Evolutionary Biologist?! Freedom of Choice Guy! Gay Man!
> 
> This makes me sad.





> Oh my! which platform is this exclusive to !?!?!? MUST BUY!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 12.08.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bibleman: A Fight for Faith Trailer
> ist auch ein Fressen für die kutaku-comments ^^
> 
> Bibleman - das Videospiel
> ...




*Bibleman! Bibleman! Er macht das, was ein Bibleman kann!Gebt acht, er ist ein Bibleman!*   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Trickmaster (12. August 2007)

Ja. So habe ich das auch gemeint.  

Öhm... Achja. Am *22. August 2007* läuft auf  *CNN* eine Doku/Reportage/feature (nennt es wir ihr wollt ^^) über Gotteskrieger. Und zwar nicht nur über Muslime, sondern auch über Christen UND Juden. Dann wird endlich diese Schwarzweißmalerei abgeschafft. Ich als Christ werde es mir natürlich angucken, auch wenn ich die christlichen Gruppen schon kenne.

http://www.hvc-inc.com/clients/cnn/warriors/index.html

Unter diesen Christen sind auch die Christen, die hier diskutiert werden, die sog. christliche Rechte in den USA. Besonders in den Südstaaten und in der Mitte der Vereinigten Staaten zu finden. An den reichen Küstenstädten (New York, Los Angeles, Miami) hingegen fast immer die christliche Linke.

P.S. Achja. Die meisten Gotteskriger in den USA sind Evagelikal (nicht mit evangelisch verwechseln)


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du etwa einer dieser Menschen, die glauben, dass der Mensch einen freien Willen hat?
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass wirklich jeder "normale" Mensch erzogen wurde. Und in Europa können deine Eltern/Großeltern, falls sie hier geboren sind, noch so sehr atheistisch geprägt sein. Sie alle gehören zur Rubrik Kulturchristen, d.h. es sind Mneschen, die christliche Werte mitgeteilt bekommen haben und sich nach diesen Werten verhalten. Das muss man es nicht merken. Und selbst, wenn sie dir diese Werte nicht mitgegeben haben kupferst du dir sie unbewusst von anderen ab. Das nennt man Memetik
> Genauso wie man lernt eine Sprache spricht ohne sich daran erinnern zu können von wem man sie gelernt hat, die übrigens auch einen passenden bereich im Gehirn einimmt, gibt es auch für Werte und den Glauben einen passenden Bereiche, wo diese abgespeichert werden. Ob man nun an Gott glaubt oder eben nicht an ihn glaubt ist egal. Oder hast du wissenschaftliche Beweise dafür, dass ich nicht Recht habe.   Falls ja tut es mir leid, aber ich versuche mich so gut wie möglich an die neuesten wissenschaftlichen Kenntnisse und an meine Vernunft zu halten. Und ich kann mir keine absolut atheistische Gesellschaft vorstellen, die dieselben Ausmaße hat, wie unsere Jetztige.



Wie immer an dieser Stelle verwahre ich mich beleidigt gegen diese Unterstellungen, ich sei nicht in der Lage, meine Gedanken, meine Triebe und meine Erziehung zu analysieren und auch in Frage zu stellen. Es ist völlig irrelevant, ob irgendjemand meiner Vorfahren mal christlich erzogen war. Meine Haltungen im Leben sind von mir durchdacht worden.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich hier in der Beweispflicht bin. Ich denke, ich weiß, was in meinem Kopf vorgeht. Nun komm du und schau hinein und beweise mir das Gegenteil. Zeig mir meine christlichen Gehirnströme.


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

ElNonsk am 09.08.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, Gefahr in Verzug! Weder Doc_Holiday noch ich haben gesagt, dass Naturwissenschaften NUR Glaube ist. Vielmehr wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die Naturwissenschaften, ebenso wie die Geisteswissenschaften (und somit auch die Theologie) auf Glauben basiert: Wissenschaft ohne Axiome (= unbewiesene Annahmen -> ergo Glaube) ist nicht möglich!
> 
> Diese Diskussion endete (oder zumindest ich empfand sie für beendet) mit einem Zugeständnis meinerseits, dass es die Wiederholung und damit die Nachprüfbarkeit einiger Experimente durchaus gebe.



Das ist lieb von dir, so kommen wir vielleicht weiter. Wobei damit natürlich einhergeht, dass es ein "schwächerer" der möglichen Beweise ist, wenn es nur ein historischer ist.

Zur Wissenschaft noch: Die Formulierung "auf Glauben basierend" halte ich für übertrieben. Können wir uns auf "Glaube zu Hilfe nehmend" einigen? Schließlich geht Wissenschaft nicht von Glaube aus, Axiome hin oder her. Die Absicht eines Wissenschaftlers ist nicht, Glaubensgrundsätze aufzustellen, sondern Zusammenhänge beweisbar zu ergründen.

Der Religionsstifter hingegen hat die klare und dort endende Absicht, den Glauben zu manifestieren.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

aph am 13.08.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 30.07.2007 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn Jeder selbst in der Lage ist seine Gedanken, Triebe usw zu analysieren und in Frage zu stellen, wird die "eigene" Antwort vom bisherigen Weg bestimmt. Kein Mensch hat wirklich freie Gedanken, sondern von Erziehung und Erfahrung geprägte Einstellungen. 
Auch wenn wir ab einem bestimmten Alter in der Lage sind zu erfahren das Gedanken wie "es ist etwas anderes eine böse Spinne zu zerquetschen als einen schönen Schmetterling" völliger Quatsch ist.
Dennoch werden die Gedanken immer geprägt sein von dem was wir erfahren haben, da wir lehrnfähig sind können wir uns von schlechten Erfahrungen auch NICHT verleiten lassen, was allerdings die Vorrausetzung beherzigt erfahren zu haben was Gutes ist   
Manipulibar ist jeder Mensch von Geburt an.
Nur die innere Überzeugung bestimmt unser Leben, und diese wird nun mal auch geprägt von Erfahrungen/Erziehung/Umgebung/Erzählungen.

Wenn jemand glaubt frei zu sein in seinen Gedanken, dann hatte er das Glück in seinem Leben so geprägt zu sein, das er dies glaubt   

Der Spruch jeder ist seines Glückes eigener Schmied, ist verbunden mit "wie kommt man an das Eisen, und wie heiss ist das Feuer"


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

SCUX am 13.08.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn wir ab einem bestimmten Alter in der Lage sind zu erfahren das Gedanken wie "es ist etwas anderes eine böse Spinne zu zerquetschen als einen schönen Schmetterling" völliger Quatsch ist.
> Dennoch werden die Gedanken immer geprägt sein von dem was wir erfahren haben, da wir lehrnfähig sind können wir uns von schlechten Erfahrungen auch NICHT verleiten lassen, was allerdings die Vorrausetzung beherzigt erfahren zu haben was Gutes ist
> Manipulibar ist jeder Mensch von Geburt an.
> Nur die innere Überzeugung bestimmt unser Leben, und diese wird nun mal auch geprägt von Erfahrungen/Erziehung/Umgebung/Erzählungen.



Ahja, und was macht diese Prägung dann noch aus? Wenn ich erkannt habe, dass Spinne oder Schmetterling beides zerquetscht werden kann, weil ich logisch darüber nachgedacht habe - und ich tue es: Was hat das dann noch mit meiner "Prägung" zu tun?


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

aph am 13.08.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2007 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ich meinte die Gewissensfrage bzw den Unterschied. Ich denke mal das kaum einer "Bedenken" hat eine Fleige oder Spinne zu zerquetschen, bei einem Schmetterling denkt man eher "das arme Ding".
Wenn deine Eltern dich von früh an auf etwas bestimmtes eingestellt hätten, würdest du nicht so denken/reden/schreiben wie du es jetzt tust. Ergo sind deine Gedanken das Ergebniss deines Lebens DAAAS von vielen Menschen geprägt worden ist   
Wenn jemand in seiner Kindheit immer wieder geschlagen wurde heist das natürlich nicht das er auch schlagen WIRD, aber er wird nie solche Gedanken haben wie Jemand der nicht geschlagen worden ist   
Der Weg ist das Ziel, und unsere Begleiter bestimmen zwar nicht WOHIN wir gehn, aber bestimmen WIE wir ankommen


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

SCUX am 13.08.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte die Gewissensfrage bzw den Unterschied. Ich denke mal das kaum einer "Bedenken" hat eine Fleige oder Spinne zu zerquetschen, bei einem Schmetterling denkt man eher "das arme Ding".
> Wenn deine Eltern dich von früh an auf etwas bestimmtes eingestellt hätten, würdest du nicht so denken/reden/schreiben wie du es jetzt tust. Ergo sind deine Gedanken das Ergebniss deines Lebens DAAAS von vielen Menschen geprägt worden ist



Meine Eltern haben mich aber nicht auf irgendwas "eingestellt". Im Gegensatz zu ihnen und jedem anderen, der in meiner Kindheit wichtig war, hab ich damals ne ziemliche Arachnophobie entwickelt. Wie erklärst du dir das dann?

Im Übrigen würde ich das bei einem Schmetterling nicht denken. Wenn ich der Meinung bin ihn zu zerquetschen, dann tu ich's halt.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

aph am 13.08.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2007 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Spinnenphobie hat damit doch nichts zu tun   
Deine Eltern hatten/haben doch damals ein Leben gehabt an dem du teilhaben musstest   
Wenn Sie dich "frei" erzogen haben, haben Sie dich dahingehend beeinflusst das du "frei" bist   
du bist das Ergebniss deiner Eltern/Umwelt/Umfeld/Wegbegleiter all das hat dir deine PERSÖNLICHKEIT gebracht die du jetzt hast. Wenn du allein im Wald aufgewachsen wärst, würdest du jetzt nicht der sein, der du bist


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

SCUX am 13.08.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> du bist das Ergebniss deiner Eltern/Umwelt/Umfeld/Wegbegleiter all das hat dir deine PERSÖNLICHKEIT gebracht die du jetzt hast. Wenn du allein im Wald aufgewachsen wärst, würdest du jetzt nicht der sein, der du bist



Man ist nicht nur das Ergebnis von Erziehung. Du kannst nicht aus jedem Baby denselben Menschen mit demselben Charakter formen.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

aph am 13.08.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2007 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kein Mensch die selben Erlebnisse hat, können auch nicht die selben Charakter entstehen   
mal abgesehen von den Genen....
du hast mit dem "nicht nur" recht, dennoch schafft es kein Mensch sich alleine zu formen/erziehen....Evolution ist eine laaaange Strecke von Erfahrungen/Erkundungen/Zufällen/Ereignissen auf die IMMER Irgendwer oder Irgendwas einfluss genommen haben.


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

SCUX am 13.08.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kein Mensch die selben Erlebnisse hat, können auch nicht die selben Charakter entstehen
> mal abgesehen von den Genen....
> du hast mit dem "nicht nur" recht, dennoch schafft es kein Mensch sich alleine zu formen/erziehen....Evolution ist eine laaaange Strecke von Erfahrungen/Erkundungen/Zufällen/Ereignissen auf die IMMER Irgendwer oder Irgendwas einfluss genommen haben.



Und woher willst du wissen, ob die Scheu vorm Schmetterlingtöten nicht vielleicht angeboren ist? Es gibt ja in der Biologie auch das Kindchen-Schema, das verhindern soll, dass ausgerechnet Neugeborene zum Opfer von Raubtieren werden.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

aph am 13.08.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kommt vom "ZEIGEN"   (vermitteln)
Als Vater einer 2.1/2Jährigen Kindes kann ich dir versichern das ein Kind u.a. das macht was ich Ihr zeige, wenn ich ihr vermittel das es spass macht Armeisen zu zertreten tut Sie es   
schwieriger würde es natürlich sein wenn sie spass am anschauen von armeisen hat und ich Diese dann zertreten würde, das würde Sie natürlich nicht schön finden, was weniger mit moral töten zu tun hat sondern mit der interesse an etwas anzuschauen und zu beobachten.
im Fall meiner Tochter musste ich Ihr allerdings vermitteln das man das NICHT tut!  
TerrorKiddis bekommen den Hass auf Menschen von klein auf reingehämmert, kein Kind hat da eine chance auf eigenes denken...


----------



## aph (13. August 2007)

SCUX am 13.08.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt vom "ZEIGEN"   (vermitteln)
> Als Vater einer 2.1/2Jährigen Kindes kann ich dir versichern das ein Kind u.a. das macht was ich Ihr zeige, wenn ich ihr vermittel das es spass macht Armeisen zu zertreten tut Sie es
> schwieriger würde es natürlich sein wenn sie spass am anschauen von armeisen hat und ich Diese dann zertreten würde, das würde Sie natürlich nicht schön finden, was weniger mit moral töten zu tun hat sondern mit der interesse an etwas anzuschauen und zu beobachten.
> im Fall meiner Tochter musste ich Ihr allerdings vermitteln das man das NICHT tut!
> TerrorKiddis bekommen den Hass auf Menschen von klein auf reingehämmert, kein Kind hat da eine chance auf eigenes denken...



Du machst es dir viel zu einfach. Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass ich Schmetterlinge nur deshalb hübsch finde, weil mir jemand mal einen gezeigt und dabei gelächelt hat.

Und auch dein Beispiel mit den "TerrorKiddies" stimmt nicht. Natürlich hat auch solch ein Kind eine Chance auf eigenes Denken. Menschen sind keine Maschinen.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

aph am 13.08.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2007 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Empfinden von Hübsch/Hässlich Gut/Böse mag vieleicht einen Genetischen ursprung haben, ist aber bis ins umgekehrte von aussen beeinflussbar.
TerrorKiddis: Die Chance hat es nur wenn es Ihnen Jemand zeigt


----------



## Trickmaster (13. August 2007)

@aph

Es wird Zeit, dass auch du dein Weltbild umstellst. Anstatt andere Menschen fertig zu machen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind ihr Weltbild für die Wissenschaft um zu stellen, machst du doch praktisch daselbe. Wissenschaftlich wird die Theorie des Nicht-Freienwillens übrigens immer mehr belegt, besser gesagt gibt es schon jetzt keine Theorien dagegen. Und das wird sich mit 90%iger Sicherheit nicht ändern. Das ist Wissenschaft und würde sich die Wissenschaft wegen deiner Hypothese beugen, könnten sie ebenso gut den kreationismus integrieren.  

Pass dich an und auch wenn du es nicht wahr haben willst: Wir haben keinen freien Willen. Wir existieren einfach nur vor uns hin und alles was wir machen sind nur kombinierte, erlernte oder instinktive Vorgänge, die alle von unserer Umwelt beeinflusst werden. Nur weil man das gefühl hat über etwas entscheiden zu können, heißt das nicht, dass wir frei sind. Das Selbstbewusstsein zu entlarven ist der nächste Schritt und dann ist der freie Wille "tot".



			
				SCUX am 13.08.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> das Empfinden von Hübsch/Hässlich Gut/Böse mag vieleicht einen Genetischen ursprung haben, ist aber bis ins umgekehrte von aussen beeinflussbar.


Absolut meine Meinung. man kann über alles lachen, wenn man nur genügend manipuliert wird. Und das gilt für jeden Menschen

Noch was *aph*. Im gegensatz zu dir haben sich mit meiner Theorie schon sehr viele Wissenschaftler auseinander gesetzt und können diese belegen. Du fällst aber ganz ehrlich gemeint auf gehirnströme rein. Das ist daselbe Prinzip, wie bei den Kreationisten. Einfach Fakten ausblenden. Dazu neigt das Gehirn um sich selbst nicht nicht in Frage zu stellen und durch zu drehen. Übrigens auch neuerdings wissenschaftlich belegt.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2007)

Ich liebe es, wenn Leute in Diskussionen immer anführen "Das ist wissenschaftlich belegt!" oder "Ich kenne da umfangreiche Studien zu dem Thema!", OHNE jedoch besagte Quellen zu zitieren.
Doch durch das Fehlen einer solchen klingt's nur immer leicht unglaubwürdig. 

  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Doc_Holiday (13. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Pass dich an und auch wenn du es nicht wahr haben willst: Wir haben keinen freien Willen. Wir existieren einfach nur vor uns hin und alles was wir machen sind nur kombinierte, erlernte oder instinktive Vorgänge, die alle von unserer Umwelt beeinflusst werden. Nur weil man das gefühl hat über etwas entscheiden zu können, heißt das nicht, dass wir frei sind. Das Selbstbewusstsein zu entlarven ist der nächste Schritt und dann ist der freie Wille "tot". [...]


Du bezeichnest Dich als Christen und lehnst den freien Willen ab? Interessant.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> @aph
> 
> Es wird Zeit, dass auch du dein Weltbild umstellst. Anstatt andere Menschen fertig zu machen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind ihr Weltbild für die Wissenschaft um zu stellen, machst du doch praktisch daselbe. Wissenschaftlich wird die Theorie des Nicht-Freienwillens übrigens immer mehr belegt, besser gesagt gibt es schon jetzt keine Theorien dagegen. Und das wird sich mit 90%iger Sicherheit nicht ändern. Das ist Wissenschaft und würde sich die Wissenschaft wegen deiner Hypothese beugen, könnten sie ebenso gut den kreationismus integrieren.
> 
> ...


ist nicht ganz richtig   
der freien Wille kann sich auch dahin entwickeln das man über sich hinauswächst und das "bis dahin da gewesene" auf den Kopf stellt.   
Ab einem bestimmten Alter, nimmt man Dinge Anders war und versucht sich nicht beeinflussen zu lassen, und trotz der "Erfahrung" macht man sozusagen auch ganz "eigene"Erfahrungen und setzt dann SEIN WILLE um. Es ist völlig unvohersehbar was jemand machen wird. Auch wenn die Prägung niemand ablegen kann, kann jeder das beeinflussen was er tut/macht, die Ausrede "ich bin halt so" oder "ich kenn das nicht anders" ist ZU BILLIG. Ein dahinleben ist nicht ratsam


----------



## Trickmaster (13. August 2007)

Spassbremse am 13.08.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe es, wenn Leute in Diskussionen immer anführen "Das ist wissenschaftlich belegt!" oder "Ich kenne da umfangreiche Studien zu dem Thema!", OHNE jedoch besagte Quellen zu zitieren.
> Doch durch das Fehlen einer solchen klingt's nur immer leicht unglaubwürdig.
> 
> 
> ...


Die kommen auf Wunsch noch nach.   Ich habe sie vor mir liegen, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es eben Menschen gibt, die von einem etliche wissenschaftliche Belege haben wollen und eine andere meinung vertreten, die sie noch nicht einmal wissenschaftlich belegen können. Wenn aph die wissenschaftlichen Belege haben möchte, dann werde ich ihn welche bringen. Wenn er nicht nachfragt ist es doch nur Zeitverschwendung. 



> Es ist völlig unvohersehbar was jemand machen wird. Auch wenn die Prägung niemand ablegen kann, kann jeder das beeinflussen was er tut/macht, die Ausrede "ich bin halt so" oder "ich kenn das nicht anders" ist ZU BILLIG. Ein dahinleben ist nicht ratsam


Nein. So sollte wirklich niemand denken. Auch wenn wir keinen freien Willen haben ändert sich nichts in unserem Leben, da wir ja nicht dadurch in die ferne Zukunft sehen können.



			
				Doc_Holiday am 13.08.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bezeichnest Dich als Christen und lehnst den freien Willen ab? Interessant.


Kannste mal sehen.  *Matthäus 26,75*. So eine genaue Vorhersage ist nur möglich, wenn der Mensch keinen freien Willen hat und Gott allwissend ist. beides geht nicht, haben wir ja schon mal diskutiert. Ich habe kein Problem damit und es gibt viele (protestantische) Kirchen, die den freien Willen ablehnen und dafür, wie ich etliche Beweise im Buch der Bücher finden. Ich wäge dann meistens ab: Freier Wille oder Gott ist allwissend. Gott sagt in der Bibel viel mehr (unterschiedliche Dinge) detailliert voraus, als dass der freie Wille zitiert wird. Also siegt bei mir das Allwissende.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 13.08.2007 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den freien Willen gibt es, er kommt nur selten zum Vorschein, zb bei TrotzReaktionen


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Doc_Holiday am 13.08.2007 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso? Jesus kannte Petrus wohl gut genug, um zu wissen, was für ein (wankelmütiger) Mensch dieser ist. 

Aber gehen wir mal logisch an das ganze ran: 

Definition des Bezeichners "böser Wille": 
Der Wille, in Kenntnis der Folgen ungerechterweise tätig zu werden um Schaden zu verursachen. 

Die logischen Prämissen: 
*P1*: GOTT ist gut - Jesus Christus hat es uns z.B. in Matthäus 19,17, in Markus 10,18 und in Lukas 18,19 verkündet. 
*P2*: Der Mensch ist guten und bösen Willens. - bezeugt die Lebenserfahrung. 

Der Schluß aus P1 und P2: 
- Ohne freien Willen ist der Mensch ein, von seinem Schöpfer, Gott, programmierter Bioroboter, der auch Böses tut. 

- Das kann nicht sein, weil Gott der allein gut ist, den Menschen nicht zur bösen Tat anstiften wird. 

- Wenn der böse Wille des Menschen unmöglich von Gott, seinem Vater kommen kann, dann muß er vom Menschen kommen. 

Schlussfolgerung: 
Der Wille des Menschen ist frei. 

Aber es gibt wohl in der Tat unterschiedliche Auffassungen im Christentum zum Willen des Menschen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freier_Wille#Christentum


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 14.08.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ist der Wille von "Grund auf frei" *ABER *beeinflussbar von seiner Umwelt   
gut, alle geklärt, *close* ....(kleiner Scherz)


----------



## TBrain (14. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wissenschaftlich wird die Theorie des Nicht-Freienwillens übrigens immer mehr belegt, besser gesagt gibt es schon jetzt keine Theorien dagegen.



Eine Gegentheorie braucht man gar nicht. Die Theorie kann ja ganz einfach falsch sein ^^

bzw. ganz einfach unnütz. Nehmen wir mal an es wäre erwiesen, dass ein freier Wille nicht existiert. Was bringt uns diese Erkenntnis? Unser gesamtes Denken, unsere gesamte Gesellschaft, das ganze Zusammenleben basiert darauf, dass ein freier Wille existiert. Der Hinweis darauf, dass wir uns alle falsch verhalten hat doch absolut keine praktische Relevanz. Wir verhalten uns so als hätten wir einen freien Willen, also brauchen wir für die Praxis Denkmodelle, die von einem freien Willen ausgehen.



			
				Doc_Holiday am 14.08.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *P1*: GOTT ist gut - Jesus Christus hat es uns z.B. in Matthäus 19,17, in Markus 10,18 und in Lukas 18,19 verkündet.



Das bedeutet ja, dass Gott nicht "allmächtig" ist, da er ja lediglich Gutes tun kann, aber nichts Böses. (Wenn man diese Tatsache als Verlust an Macht ansieht)


----------



## Meinereiner (14. August 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 14.08.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gehen wir mal logisch an das ganze ran:
> 
> Definition des Bezeichners "böser Wille":
> Der Wille, in Kenntnis der Folgen ungerechterweise tätig zu werden um Schaden zu verursachen.
> ...



Bis hierhin sieht’s gut aus, aber dann wird’s verquer:



> Der Schluß aus P1 und P2:
> - Ohne freien Willen ist der Mensch ein, von seinem Schöpfer, Gott, programmierter Bioroboter, der auch Böses tut.



Das folgt nicht aus P1 und P2, sondern ist eine weitere Prämisse, die erst einmal begründet werden will.



> - Das kann nicht sein, weil Gott der allein gut ist, den Menschen nicht zur bösen Tat anstiften wird.



Auch das folgt zwar nicht ohne weitere Prämissen, aber man kann es wohl so stehen lassen.



> - Wenn der böse Wille des Menschen unmöglich von Gott, seinem Vater kommen kann, dann muß er vom Menschen kommen.



Das ist leider Unsinn. Wenn der böse Wille des Menschen unmöglich von Gott kommen kann, dann folgt nicht, dass er vom Menschen kommt. Er kann genauso von einem bösen Dämon oder Pippi Langstrumpf kommen.



> Schlussfolgerung:
> Der Wille des Menschen ist frei.



Da der Schluss nicht logisch allgemeingültig ist, besteht diese Konklusion freilich nicht mit logischer Notwendigkeit.


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2007)

TBrain am 14.08.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder auch anders gesagt: 
WENN unser Wille NICHT FREI wäre, könnte man IHN ja auch NICHT manipulieren


----------



## Doc_Holiday (14. August 2007)

TBrain am 14.08.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit sich die Frage stellt, was Allmacht denn eigentlich ist: Nach Überzeugung vieler katholischer Theologen _konnte_ Christus z.B. nicht vom Kreuz steigen, konnte Gott ihn nicht retten. Wo bleibt da die Allmacht? 
Wieso gibt es Leid und Gewalt in der Welt -stets böse Dinge, behaupte 
ich mal-, obwohl dem allmächtigen guten Gott doch das Böse zuwider ist? Die Theodizee-Frage halt.
Ich glaube, dass Gott durch Menschen an Menschen handelt, und nicht so sehr durch "Wunder", die ja einen Bruch gewisser Naturkonstanten bedeuten würden. Aber Gott kann nur am und im Menschen handeln, wenn dieser das auch will, Zwang ist Gott zuwider. Also beschränkt sich Gottes Allmacht auf den Willen des Menschen, nicht, weil sie es müsste, sondern weil Gott es so will, um dem Menschen seine Freiheit nicht zu nehmen.


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2007)

Doc_Holiday am 14.08.2007 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 14.08.2007 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage "was ist mit...."kann sich gar nicht stellen, alles Ansichtssache    (weist doch, das Ding mit dem eigenen Willen und so  )


----------



## aph (14. August 2007)

@Trickmaster:

Ich weiß nicht, warum du mich so eklig von der Seite anmachst, aber ich werde trotzdem mal auf deine Anmerkungen eingehen.



			
				Trickmaster am 13.08.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben keinen freien Willen. Wir existieren einfach nur vor uns hin und alles was wir machen sind nur kombinierte, erlernte oder instinktive Vorgänge, die alle von unserer Umwelt beeinflusst werden. Nur weil man das gefühl hat über etwas entscheiden zu können, heißt das nicht, dass wir frei sind. Das Selbstbewusstsein zu entlarven ist der nächste Schritt und dann ist der freie Wille "tot".



Ich kenne diese Studien und finde sie auch hochspannend. Daher geht deine mit völlig deplaziertem vorwurfsvollen und beleidigenden Unterton formulierten Kritik spurlos an mir vorbei.

Ich glaube, du hast da ein wenig was falsch verstanden, was diese Studien belegen (und TBrain hat ja auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die Relevanz fraglich ist). Und zwar sehen die Experimente meist folgendermaßen aus: Es wird mit Hilfe von Hirnströmen gemessen, wann ein Gehirn eine bestimmte Entscheidung trifft (wobei das ja schon mal anzweifelbar ist, aber sei's drum). Gleichzeitig werden die Probanden gebeten, ein Signal zu geben, wann sie sich entschieden haben (also wann das ihrer Ansicht nach stattfand). Die Experimente zeigen, dass das Gehirn offenbar schon vorher eine Entscheidung trifft, noch bevor man den bewussten Gedanken gedacht hat.

Hieraus kann man aber nicht schließen, dass wir "nur Instinkten" folgen. Sprich: Den Instinkt möchte ich mal näher erläutert haben, der mich 328*77 rechnen lässt.

Es ist ohne Zweifel interessant, wie das Beobachtete zustande kommt. Möglicherweise ist das, was wir als Gedanken empfinden, ein zeitversetztes Abbild unseres Denkprozesses. Das wäre die einfachste Erklärung.
Was TBrain vermutlich meinte und was ich auch unterstütze ist die Feststellung, dass das nichts an der Verantwortlichkeit unserer Selbst an unserem Tun ändert. In welcher Weise genau das im Hirn abläuft, ist nicht so wichtig. Wichtig ist nur, dass ein Mensch entscheidet. Und wenn er entscheidet, einen Schmetterling zu töten, dann überwindet er damit Erziehung und auch Genetik - was der Beweis ist, dass dies möglich ist und wir eben NICHT nur der Vorbestimmung ausgeliefert sind.


----------



## aph (14. August 2007)

SCUX am 13.08.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> TerrorKiddis: Die Chance hat es nur wenn es Ihnen Jemand zeigt



Nein. Auch ein in einem islamistischen Terrorcamp aufgewachsenen Kind kann von selbst darauf kommen, dass es falsch ist, Ungläubige zu töten. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass das bei ausreichendem Intellekt möglich ist. Schließlich gab es schon genug Beispiele für Menschen, die aus derartig festgelegten Denkmustern ihrer gesamten Umgebung ausgebrochen sind. Sonst hätte es die Aufklärung nie gegeben.


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2007)

aph am 14.08.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


resultiert dies nicht einfach nur durch die Erfahrungen die durch die Gene weitergegeben werden? also haben Sie auch den Ursprung des vermittelnden/erfahrenen/einfluss von der Aussenwelt....also wurde dieser AUCH BEEINFLUSST und hat sich zwar WEITERentwickelt aber bestimmt nicht SELBSTentwickelt.
Die möglichkeit der Etnwicklung zweier Einflüsse ist wohl nicht vorhersehbar und wird dann als "freierWille" gesehn. Da diese Einflüsse aber auch einen Ursprung haben sind sie nicht frei, denn wären es andere Einflüsse gewesen wäre auf alle fälle etwas anderes dabei herausgekommen....

so und bevor ich mir selbst nicht mehr folgen kann, esse ich jetzt mal was


----------



## aph (14. August 2007)

SCUX am 14.08.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> resultiert dies nicht einfach nur durch die Erfahrungen die durch die Gene weitergegeben werden?


Erfahrungen werden nicht durch Gene weitergegeben. oO



> so und bevor ich mir selbst nicht mehr folgen kann, esse ich jetzt mal was


Solltest du wohl wirklich mal.


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2007)

aph am 14.08.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 14.08.2007 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Und woher willst du wissen, ob die Scheu vorm Schmetterlingtöten nicht vielleicht angeboren ist?


woher sollte dies denn sonst kommen?

gab doch mal ne Studie übers "Gähnen", Rudelverhalten des Menschen usw,
Kampfhunde haben doch auch "böse" Gene...
Ich glaub ich muss noch mehr essen


----------



## Trickmaster (14. August 2007)

@TBrain Ätsch So einfach geht das nicht.  



> "..Der Grundsatz "Keine Strafe ohne Schuld" müsste nicht geändert werden, ebensowenig unser Rechtssystem. Die Begriffe "Strafe" und "Schuld" bekämen lediglich eine andere Bedeutung: Eine "Strafe" wäre eine notwendige Reaktion der Gesellschaft, um die Bevölkerung vor Straftätern zu schützen, andere potentielle Straftäter abzuschrecken und den Straftäter zur Besserung zu bewegen. "Schuld" wäre nicht mehr im moralischen, sondern nur noch im inhaltlichen Sinne zu verstehen: Ein Straftäter hätte sich zwar nicht entscheiden können, die Tat nicht zu begehen, wäre also auch nicht schuldig im moralischen Sinne. Inhältlich ist er jedoch schuldig, sofern er die Tat absichtlich begangen hat.
> Da also unser Rechtssystem weiterhin Bestand hätte, wäre auch unser Gesellschaftssystem nicht in Gefahr. Es könnte niemand argumentieren: "Ich konnte ja nicht anders, es gibt ja keinen freien Willen", denn die notwendigen Konsequenzen würden trotzdem folgen, auch ohne moralische Verantwortlichkeit."


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freier_Wille#Kompatibilismus


@aph
Für dich bedeutet der "freie Wille" die Fähigkeit, unter exakt gleichen inneren und äußeren Bedingungen jeweils eine andere Entscheidung treffen zu können. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?  
Für mich bedeutet der "freie" Wille lediglich die hypothetische Fähigkeit, eine andere Entscheidung treffen zu können, wenn man psychologisch durch andere Überzeugungen oder Wünsche anders disponiert gewesen wäre.
(Kompatibilismus)

Ich beziehe mich übrigens nicht auf die Experimente von Libet und Pascual-Leone.
Das sind die Sachen, durch die meiner Meinung nach unser handeln gesteuert werden (nicht nur beeinflusst).
*1. Einfluss:* Umwelt (Menschen, Natur,.., alle im Universum)
*2. Einfluss:* (Epi-)Gene (Instinkte, Reflexe, Körperbau, Körperzustand,..)
Diese kombiniert ergeben immer wieder absolut einmalige Vorgänge nicht nur im Gehirn)

Moral ist überall und zu jeder Zeit anders. Ich finde man kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass man in der Lage ist sich die christliche Moral ohne Christentum an zu eignen, es also selbst zu erlernen, aber das ist eben nur meine Meinung.   (edit=Habe diesen Text gekürzt. Ganze Fassung kann auf Wunsch gepostet werden)

Deine Meinung kenne ich nun ja. Du kennst jetzt auch meine Meinung dazu  

Cu Trickmaster


----------



## Trickmaster (14. August 2007)

@Doc_Holiday Ja. Christen denken ziemlich unterschliedlich zu diesem Thema. Daran ist nur dieser Protestantismus schuld. (scherz)  
Ich finde es aber auch ziemlich interessant, weil wirklich jede dieser Konfessionen wirklich gute Gründe mitbringt und diese auch anhand der Bibel belegen kann.


----------



## aph (15. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 14.08.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> @aph
> Für dich bedeutet der "freie Wille" die Fähigkeit, unter exakt gleichen inneren und äußeren Bedingungen jeweils eine andere Entscheidung treffen zu können. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Für mich bedeutet der "freie" Wille lediglich die hypothetische Fähigkeit, eine andere Entscheidung treffen zu können, wenn man psychologisch durch andere Überzeugungen oder Wünsche anders disponiert gewesen wäre.
> (Kompatibilismus)
> ...


Ich denke unsere Vorstellung, was "freier Wille" meint, liegen gar nicht auseinander. Klar - wenn alle Moleküle in 2 Welten identisch wären, dann würde ich wohl auch stets dieselbe Entscheidung treffen. Aber darum geht's hier wohl nicht, sondern eher darum, ob man seiner Prägung ausgeliefert ist. Und da bin ich immer noch anderer Meinung als du.
Genau wie du sehe ich verschiedene Einflüsse auf menschliches Verhalten:
1. genetisch vorprogrammierte Verhaltensweisen der Spezies Mensch
2. genetisch bedingte Abweichungen einzelner Individuen (zB manche Charakterzüge)
3. Erziehung.

Aber das ist halt bei weitem nicht alles. Der Mensch ist in der Lage, alle diese 3 Einflüsse zu analysieren und sogar zu ignorieren. Wie ich schon sagte: Instinkte können nicht rechnen. Wenn ich mich von einem Trieb verleiten lasse und jemanden an den Arsch fasse, dann war das Punkt 1. Wenn ich aber dann darüber nachdenke, dass das falsch war; wenn ich mich in den anderen reinversetze und errechne, wie er das wohl empfunden hat, und dass das sicher Scheiße für ihn war; oder wenn ich gar versuche zu ermitteln, wie die Chancen stehen, dafür eine Anzeige zu bekommen, wenn ich das noch mal mache - dann ist das Ergebnis weder Erziehung noch Instinkt, sondern Kontemplation. Hier entsteht etwas Originäres, das aus meinem Bewusstsein heraus entsteht und aus Prägung und Genetik nicht vorhersagbar ist. Diese Einflüsse mögen dazu führen, dass ich überhaupt kontempliere, aber das Ergebnis bestimmen sie nicht.

Wenn dies nicht zuträfe, hätte es eine Entwicklung der menschlichen Kultur nie gegeben, hätte es nie Literatur, Kriegslist, Malerei und gegenseitige Inspiration gegeben. Geschichtsbücher gäbe es nicht, weil die Menschen sich immer noch anhand ihrer Instinkte genauso verhalten wie ihre Affenvorfahren - so wie Fische seit Jahrtausenden stets das gleiche Verhalten aufweisen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Welche andere Erklärung hast du für die menschliche kulturelle Entwicklung, wenn wir nur von Vererbung und Abgucken leben?
Wie sonst hätte Einstein auf seine Relativitätstheorie kommen können? Wohlgemerkt stimme ich dir in einem Punkt zu: Es kann sein, dass - wenn in dem Moment ein Schmetterling an seinem Fenster vorbeigeflogen und ihn abgelenkt hätte - er die Theorie nicht entdeckt hätte, was wiederum die Vorbestimmtheit stützt. Aber nicht die Vorbestimmtheit aus Prägung/Erziehung.



> Moral ist überall und zu jeder Zeit anders. Ich finde man kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass man in der Lage ist sich die christliche Moral ohne Christentum an zu eignen, es also selbst zu erlernen, aber das ist eben nur meine Meinung.



Das glaube ich auch nicht, dass das geht. Aus dem einfachen Grunde, dass es _die_ christliche Moral gar nicht gibt. Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, ich hätte mir einen christliche Moral selbst angeeignet.
Ich habe meine eigene - genau wie jeder andere Mensch. Ich habe die Grundsätze, die meiner Erziehung entstammen, einer Prüfung unterzogen ebenso wie andere Grundsätze, denen ich begegnet bin in Form von Menschen, Büchern, Nachrichten oder sonst was. Zusätzlich kamen noch eigene Erkenntnisse hinzu.
Das Ergebnis ist ein moralisches Gebäude, das in einigen Teilen mit der angeblich originär christlichen Ethik übereinstimmen (wobei das meist die Teile sind, die eher universal-menschlich und auch in anderen Religionen zu finden sind), das aber in vielen Teilen völlig konträr zu typisch christlichem Verhalten ist.
Wenn ich mir heute lebende Christen angucke, so ist das bei denen mehrheitlich nicht anders - nur dass sie dabei behaupten - oder gar glauben - christlich zu handeln.

Es ergibt sich also, dass es mehr oder weniger irrelevant ist, woher genau eine bestimmte Ansicht bei mir stammt - sie alle mussten Prüfungen meiner Kontemplation überstehen.


----------



## SCUX (15. August 2007)

aph am 15.08.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 14.08.2007 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow das hab sogar ich verstanden   
Aber wenn ich das Wort "Kontemplation" richtig deute, muss ich hinzufügen das du auch nur aufgrund deiner Erfahrung/usw/usw ein Ergebniss findest! Was wiederum heist das dein Ergebniss manipuliert worden ist von Anderen   
Eigen setzt sich also nur zusammen von Ereignissen was Andere verursacht haben. Also sind es nicht NUR deine.


----------



## SCUX (15. August 2007)

Selbst an den eigenen Gedanken haben Andere eine Beteiligung, also rein logisch sind sie ja dann nicht eigen oder   

rechtlich gesehn wohl schon, ein Erfinder sagt jaauch es wäre "seine Erfindung" und beteiligt nicht die Akkuschrauberfirma die auch beteiligt war


----------



## aph (15. August 2007)

SCUX am 15.08.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wow das hab sogar ich verstanden


Das freut mich. Zu oft bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe.



> Aber wenn ich das Wort "Kontemplation" richtig deute, muss ich hinzufügen das du auch nur aufgrund deiner Erfahrung/usw/usw ein Ergebniss findest!


Wenn das Wörtchen "nur" nicht wäre, könnte ich zustimmen. Von Manipulation durch andere können wir glaub ich gar nicht sprechen - die machen das ja nicht mit Absicht (oder sagen wir: selten). Ich nutze natürlich die Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse von anderen, aber es kann immer sein, dass ich auch eigene Erkenntnisse, Epiphanien (oder wie Homer Simpsons sagen würde: Ephi-Pinie) hinzufüge. Das Verhalten eines Menschen beruht demnach nicht nur auf Erziehung und Genetik sondern eben _auch_ auf einer Historie fremder sowie eigener Epiphanien.

Um noch mal auf das Terrorkind zurückzukommen: Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass auch ein Kind, das sein Lebtag nichts anderes erlebt, als dass sein Vater "Feinde" tötet und sagt, dass das richtig sei - und auch alle Verwandten und Bekannten pflichten ihm bei und tun dasselbe .. ich bin mir sicher, dass auch ein solches Kind die Epiphanie haben kann, dass das "falsch" sei, was sein Vater da tut.
Von ganz allein.


----------



## Trickmaster (17. August 2007)

@aph

Ich weiß mit was du deine Hypothese stützt. Leider habe ich das Wort vergessen...    Ahhh! Jetzt weiß ichs wieder: Intuition
Falls ich nicht Recht habe lieg ich falsch 

Falls doch: Gut zu wissen, wie du darüber denkst. Danke für die Info. Meinen Gedankengang wird es aber trotzdem nicht ändern. Auch meine Ansichten zur kulturellen Evolution dürften sich dank der Memetik nicht ändern und im Einklang sein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mem Die Memetik ist aber nur eine hypothetische Theorie


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2007)

@aph


> Ich nutze natürlich die Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse von anderen, aber es kann immer sein, dass ich auch eigene Erkenntnisse, Epiphanien (oder wie Homer Simpsons sagen würde: Ephi-Pinie) hinzufüge.



Aber das ist es ja, also ist das Ergebniss deines denkens das zusammengesetzte Produkt von Einflüssen die Andere auf dich haben.
Was wiederum bedeutet das wenn du andere Erfahrungen gemacht hättest du "anders" denken würdest....

Eigene Gedanken werden also von der Umwelt bestimmt.
Das Ergebniss des zusammenschlusses von verschiedenen Erfahrungen sind also "deine" Gedanken, *die aber nicht von dir kommen sondern von anderen*  :-o 

  ESSEN!


----------



## aph (17. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 17.08.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls doch: Gut zu wissen, wie du darüber denkst. Danke für die Info. Meinen Gedankengang wird es aber trotzdem nicht ändern. Auch meine Ansichten zur kulturellen Evolution dürften sich dank der Memetik nicht ändern und im Einklang sein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mem Die Memetik ist aber nur eine hypothetische Theorie



Aber das Verlinkte entspricht doch exakt meinen Beschreibungen:


> Solch ein Mem *entwickelt sich zuerst* im Fühl- und Denkvermögen eines Individuums und wird durch Kommunikation weiterverbreitet.



@SCUX


			
				SCUX am 17.08.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist es ja, also ist das Ergebniss deines denkens das zusammengesetzte Produkt von Einflüssen die Andere auf dich haben.
> Was wiederum bedeutet das wenn du andere Erfahrungen gemacht hättest du "anders" denken würdest....
> 
> Eigene Gedanken werden also von der Umwelt bestimmt.
> Das Ergebniss des zusammenschlusses von verschiedenen Erfahrungen sind also "deine" Gedanken, *die aber nicht von dir kommen sondern von anderen*  :-o



Dein Schluss ist nicht korrekt. Es mag zwar korrekt sein, dass ich unter exakt identischen Umweltbedingungen jedes Mal dieselben Gedanken bekommen würde - dem habe ich ja bereits zugestimmt. Aber daraus folgt nicht, dass meine Gedanken die von anderen sind, oder dass ich keine eigenen, neuen erzeugen kann. Wären die Umweltbedingungen andere (weil zB ein Vogel vorbeifliegt, der mich auf was anderes bringt), dann würde ich zwar statt Gedanken A den Gedanken B erzeugen, aber beide wären originär.


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2007)

nein nein, is ja logisch das es nicht die Gedanken Anderer sind!!!
Es sind Deine (bzw dem seine der Sie denkt :-o )
ABER Sie werden beeinflusst von Anderen.
Das Ergebniss , oder das was raus kommt hat man ja selbst gedacht (sich erdacht, sich gedenkt  ) aber das Ergebniss wird beeinflusst von Anderen, is ja auch normal....
Die gesammte Umwelt beeinflusst die Gedanken, und WIE DIESE UMWELT aussieht, das bestimmt dann deine Gedanken..in welche Richtung auch immer...was rauskommt ist nicht ausrechenbar....dennoch hatten so viele Einfluss das es nicht deine Eigenen sind.....


----------



## aph (17. August 2007)

SCUX am 17.08.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nein nein, is ja logisch das es nicht die Gedanken Anderer sind!!!
> Es sind Deine (bzw dem seine der Sie denkt :-o )
> ABER Sie werden beeinflusst von Anderen.
> Das Ergebniss , oder das was raus kommt hat man ja selbst gedacht (sich erdacht, sich gedenkt  ) aber das Ergebniss wird beeinflusst von Anderen, is ja auch normal....
> Die gesammte Umwelt beeinflusst die Gedanken, und WIE DIESE UMWELT aussieht, das bestimmt dann deine Gedanken..in welche Richtung auch immer...was rauskommt ist nicht ausrechenbar....dennoch hatten so viele Einfluss das es nicht deine Eigenen sind.....



Naja, da ich ja wie gesagt, ganz bewusst über einzelne meiner Ansichten nachgedacht habe, kann ich ab dem Zeitpunkt schon sagen "Jo, das ist meiner".

Aber mal abgesehen davon: Umwelteinflüsse hin oder her - die Prägung ist jedenfalls so atomisiert und schwach, dass von einer christlichen Prägung meiner Person nicht im Geringsten die Rede sein kann.


----------



## mercury123 (17. August 2007)

Ich habe zwar null Ahnung über was momentan diskutiert wird, möchte aber trotzdem einen kleinen aber feinen Input geben. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bin ich in den Untiefen des Internets zufälligerweise über eine nette Internetseite gestolpert. Dort wurde ein Antrag veröfentlicht der unsere Heilige Schrift gerne auf den Index der jugendgefährdenden Schriften setzen möchte. Jep, richtig gehört!  
Und zwar wird angeführt, dass sie Zitat: "Völkermord, Rassismus, Judenfeindschaft, grausame Hinrichtungen von Ehebrechern und Homosexuellen, die Ermordung der eigenen Kinder und viele andere Perversitäten" predigt. Dies wird sogleich mit einer Unmenge an Bibelzitaten untermauert, ein besonders spannendes habe ich extra in meine Signatur für euch in meine Signatur aufgenommen.
Ich finde es spannend wie inkonsistent die christliche Lehre eigentlich ist und wie deshalb ganze Abschnitte der Bibel als Metaphern uminterpretiert werden müssen. Die Moral kommt ganz offensichtlich nicht von der Religion, sondern ist von geburt an fest in uns verankert. Dies zeigt die Tatsache, dass wir aus den heiligen Schriften stets nur das ziehen, was uns und vorallem unserem Zeitgeist entspricht. Denn so viel ist klar, die Bibel ist kein besonders moralisches Buch...
Überzeugt euch selbst: http://www.das-weisse-pferd.com/de/main/dwp/00_15/0015bibel.html


----------



## Trickmaster (17. August 2007)

aph am 17.08.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Verlinkte entspricht doch exakt meinen Beschreibungen:
> 
> 
> > Solch ein Mem *entwickelt sich zuerst* im Fühl- und Denkvermögen eines Individuums und wird durch Kommunikation weiterverbreitet.


Aber zu diesen 2 Sachen denke ich so:
Fühlen = ist etwas rein angeborenes, instinktives
Denken = ist die Reaktion des Gehirns auf seine Umwelt

O.k. Das 2. klingt ziemlich allgemein, hoffe aber trotzdem dass man meine Ansichten versteht. Beides ließe sich aber theoretisch vorhersagen. Wenn sich etwas vorhersagen lässt, kann es also keinen freien Willen haben, glaube ich. 

Ich glaube sehr wohl an eine christliche Moral, die man in jedem Europäer und Amerikaner finden kann.
 Dass es eine christliche Moral gibt, beweisen viele Völker, die Kinder opferten (Maya, Inka), wo die Menschen bei Hinrichtungen zu schauten und jubelten (Alle Völker und einige noch bis heute), Völker, die andere Völker für Hungerlöhne arbeiten lassen (USA), die ihre Meinung durch Propaganda änderten (DE, Japan, China, Russland,..), die mit Waffen handeln oder ihre älteren Waffen an Regimes verkaufen (USA, China, Russland) und Völker die sich zu stolz sind, sich für unglaubliche Verbrechen zu entschludigen (Japan hat sich bei China bis heute nicht entschuldigt).  

Der echte normale und gute Christ hätte sich schon längst dafür entschuldigt und würde solche Dinge einfach nicht machen (EIGENTLICH). Ich glaube, was wir alle hier unter "Moral" verstehen ist eine vom Christentum geprägte Moral. Schon einige Länder weiter in der Türkei sieht das mit der Moral schon ganz anders aus. Da ist ein Ehrenmord was völlig normales. Genauso wie bei allen anderen Völkern, die ich aufgezählt habe. Ich halte zumindest diese Taten für unmoralisch, wegen meiner christlichen Erziehung. Wäre ich bei den Mayas geboren geworden, fände ich Menschenopfer sehr wahrscheinlich ganz normal. Wenn ich in der Türkei bei Muslimen aufgezogen worden wäre, dürfte meine Frau nicht ohne Kopftuch aus dem Haus gehen. So denke ich darüber. Natürlich variiert das Moralgebäude etwas, aber seine Form bleibt in Europa und in Amerika die Gleiche: Eine Christliche.

Das ist aber wieder nur meine meinung dazu und ich respektiere jede andere Meinung.


----------



## aph (20. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 17.08.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zu diesen 2 Sachen denke ich so:
> Fühlen = ist etwas rein angeborenes, instinktives
> Denken = ist die Reaktion des Gehirns auf seine Umwelt
> 
> O.k. Das 2. klingt ziemlich allgemein, hoffe aber trotzdem dass man meine Ansichten versteht. Beides ließe sich aber theoretisch vorhersagen. Wenn sich etwas vorhersagen lässt, kann es also keinen freien Willen haben, glaube ich.


Nein, Denken ist kein Reagieren. Reagieren tut man mit Instinkten. Ich kann sogar Denken, ohne vorher irgendeinen Reiz meiner Umwelt bekommen zu haben. Einfach so - von einem Moment auf den anderen. Krass, oder?



> Ich glaube sehr wohl an eine christliche Moral, die man in jedem Europäer und Amerikaner finden kann.
> Dass es eine christliche Moral gibt, beweisen viele Völker, die (_Negativbeispiele von Christen und Nichtchristen_)


Ich weiß nicht was du mit der Aufzählung bezwecken wolltest, aber da du ja lauter Sachen aufgezählt hast, die entweder von Christen begangen wurden, oder aber in früheren Zeiten von Christen ebenfalls begangen wurden, beweist sie wohl eher, dass es ein christliche Moral eben nicht gibt.



> Der echte normale und gute Christ hätte sich schon längst dafür entschuldigt und würde solche Dinge einfach nicht machen


Unfug, kenne genügend äußerst entschuldigungs-unwillige Christen, die ihre Taten zudem auch gern wiederholen.



> Wenn ich in der Türkei bei Muslimen aufgezogen worden wäre, dürfte meine Frau nicht ohne Kopftuch aus dem Haus gehen. So denke ich darüber.


Ich nehme für mich in Anspruch, auch in der Türkei eine progressive Haltung entwickelt zu haben - so wie ich auch in Deutschland unschöne Sitten der Deutschen von mir gestriffen habe.


----------



## Trickmaster (21. August 2007)

aph am 20.08.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickmaster am 17.08.2007 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht war "Reaktion" das falsche Wort dafür. Mir fiel aber nicht das richtige Worrt ein, weswegen


> Oft basiert das Denken auf einem Einfall oder wird spontan durch Gefühle bzw. *Situationen*, aber auch durch *Sinneseindrücke* oder *Personen* ausgelöst (oder auch abstrakt konstruktiv entwickelt).





> Die typischen Denkweisen und -muster einer Person hängen hauptsächlich von der *Veranlagung*, der *Sozialisation (auch Erziehung, Bildung)*, den *gesammelten Erfahrungen im Umgang mit Anderen und der Art der sozialen Beziehungen* ab.





> In der kognitiven Psychologie wird Denken als eine Mischung aus Gedächtnisleistung und logisch abstrakter *Symbolverarbeitung* angesehen.


Quelle: wikipedia.de
Hmm... Wenn ich dir glauben sollte, würde ich der Wissenschaft widersprechen, denn soweit ich diese Textstellen interpretieren kann, hängt unser Denken von der Umwelt und der Veranlagung ab. Natürlich könnte wikipedia.de falsch liegen, darum schaue ich nochmal woanders nach   .
So habe ich es aber gemeint.

Alle Menschen machen Fehler. Christen, die ihre Fehler wiederholen solltest du mal zu ihren Glauben aufklären, denn gerade Fehler bewusst (!) zu wiederholen ist besonders schlimm.
Stimmt die "Christen" haben auch viel schlimmes angestellt. Das lag aber zum Großteil daran, dass die meisten "Christen" damals keine Bibel haben durften, um nicht die Kirche kritisieren zu können. Die meisten Kritiker wurden dann auch verbrannt.


> Ich weiß nicht was du mit der Aufzählung bezwecken wolltest, aber da du ja lauter Sachen aufgezählt hast, die entweder von Christen begangen wurden, oder aber in früheren Zeiten von Christen ebenfalls begangen wurden, beweist sie wohl eher, dass es ein christliche Moral eben nicht gibt.


Ja, das ist die große "Gesetzeslücke" in der protestantischen Kirche. Das weltliche Handeln kann problemlos parallel mit dem christlichen handeln laufen. Also: In der Kirche und zu hause ein Engel, als Politiker ein Teufel. Allerdings ignorieren diese Menschen, dass diese "Zwei-Reiche-Lehre" (ich glaube die heißt so) und die Rechtfertigunglehre darauf basiert, dass man durch sein christlich geprägtes Gewissen "richtig" handelt. naja.. 

Es gibt immer Ausnahmen. Ich bin für die meisten progressiven Bewegungen, die sich in Richtung der Menschenrechte "bewegen".


----------



## TBrain (21. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 14.08.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> @TBrain Ätsch So einfach geht das nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war zwar teilweise von mir so gemeint. Aber eigentlich meinte ich es noch viel umfassender. Dein bei Wiki zitierter Teil zeigt aber schon ganz gut wozu es führt wenn man eine "Erkenntnis" einer speziellen Wissenschaft zur Allgemeingültigkeit erheben will.

Eigentlich jedem (durchschnittlichen Menschen) sträuben sich doch gefühlsmäßig die Nackenhaare beim lesen dieses Auszugs. "Die Begriffe "Strafe" und "Schuld" bekämen lediglich eine andere Bedeutung" ist leicht so dahingesagt. Jeder weiß was Schuld ist und wieso bestraft wird... und da kommt jetzt ein gescheiter "Hirnforscher" daher und will, dass wir das ab morgen allen anders sehen   :-o Das wird sich nie durchsetzen, weil es unvereinbar mit unserer Sichtweise des Leben ist.

Die Hirnforscher sagen zu diesem Thema ja selber, dass uns das Gehirn angeblich einen freien Willen nur vortäuscht... gut dann wird das

1. schon einen guten Grund haben, warum uns das Gehirn uns das vortäuscht, und
2. erkennt man auch daran schon die Sinnlosigkeit der obigen Argumentation. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn in der Praxis so zu tun als gäbe es diese angebliche Vortäuschung nicht (wenn es sie gibt)

Und ähnlich ist das bei anderen Geschichten auf die man dieses Thema ausweiten will. Mag sein das diese Erkenntnis für die Hirnforschung etwas ganz interessantes ist, aber auf andere Bereiche braucht das keine Auswirkungen zu haben, weil es einfach nicht nötig ist. In etwa so als würde man für eine einfache Additionsaufgabe die Differentialrechnung und imaginäre Zahlen zu Rate ziehen


----------



## aph (22. August 2007)

Trickmaster am 21.08.2007 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Oft basiert das Denken auf einem Einfall oder wird spontan durch Gefühle bzw. *Situationen*, aber auch durch *Sinneseindrücke* oder *Personen* ausgelöst (oder auch abstrakt konstruktiv entwickelt).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe mich im Einklang mit der Wissenschaft und deinem Wiki-Zitat, keine Sorge. 
Dort steht ja auch "Denkweise". Das hatte ich auch schon weiter oben erwähnt: Umweltfaktoren können beeinflussen, DASS man denkt, und zu einem gewissen Grad auch WIE. Aber man kann nicht anhand der Umweltfaktoren bestimmen, was bei dem Denken (und damit ist die o.g. "Symbolverarbeitung" gemeint) herauskommt. Das hatte ich in früheren Beiträgen schon als "Rechnen" oder "Kontemplieren" bezeichnet. Das Gehirn ist zu komplex, als dass die Ergebnisse dieses Kalkulierens vorhersagbar wären.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. August 2007)

Entschuldigt, dass es wieder mal länger gedauert hat, aber ich hatte in letzter Zeit einige hardwaretechnische Veränderungen vorzunehmen (Pentium 4 durch AMD Athlon 64 ersetzen und AMD Athlon 64 durch Core2Duo ersetzen - inkl. Mainboardtausch und Neuinstallation) und musste nebenbei auch noch einen Virtual Server aufsetzen. Das Ganze hat mal wieder (mit den üblichen Treiberkomplikationen - weiß jmd. wie man einen USB-Stick unter VMWare zum Laufen bringt?) länger gedauert als gedacht. Dann musste ich auch noch einem Bekannten beim Grafikkarteneinbau helfen und das eingebaute Netzteil musste natürlich für die Geforce4Ti4200 zu schwach sein ...  

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Meine nächsten Beiträge gibts in den nächsten Tagen. Zuerst muss natürlich noch auf aphs Post geantwortet werden.
Bis bald.


----------



## Julkorn (2. September 2007)

mercury123 am 17.08.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Überzeugt euch selbst: http://www.das-weisse-pferd.com/de/main/dwp/00_15/0015bibel.html



Zunächst muß man sagen, daß die Kirchen heute leider vor diesen Stellen zurückscheuen. Es bräuchte Pastoren und Prediger, die diese Stellen richtig einordnen. Aber um eines oberflächlichen Friedens willen, wird die Realität von Sünde und Gottes Strafe für diese Sünde verschwiegen. Dadurch, daß die Kirchen sich dieser Stellen unnötig schämen, werden solche verleumderische Darstellungen wie auf dieser Internetseite ermöglicht.
Die Zitate und Erklärungen dazu sind verleumderisch, weil sie die Stellen zum Teil aus dem theologischen Zusammenhang und zum Teil aus dem textuellen Zusammenhang reißen.

Manche von der Bibel lediglich geschilderten Taten werden so dargestellt, als wären sie von Gott befohlen, obwohl das nicht so ist. Das ist eine direkte Verleumdung. Dazu zählt voll umfänglich die Stelle Richter 19, 25f.

Andere, von Gott tatsächlich befohlene Taten werden aus dem Schuld-Zusammenhang herausgerissen, so daß es als unbegründete Grausamkeit erscheint.

Zusätzlich werden die Zitate aus dem theologischen Zusammenhang herausgelöst, nach dem hier Menschen zur Ausführung von Gottes Gericht authorisiert werden. Diese Authorisierung geschieht nämlich lediglich zeit- und personengebunden. Es wird fälschlicherweise so dargestellt, als seien dies allgemeingültige Aufrufe.

Tatsächlich offenbart die Bibel im weiteren Verlauf, daß der Mensch aufgrund seiner eigenen Sünde nicht dazu berechtigt ist und auch nicht dazu geeignet ist, Gottes Gericht auszuführen, weil er selber immer genau das gleiche tut, was er am anderen verurteilt, und nicht aus Liebe zur Gerechtigkeit im richtigen Maß straft, sondern in Bosheit und Grausamkeit.
Daher wird im Neuen Testament ausschließlich Jesus zum Gericht Gottes bevollmächtigt. Niemand sonst.
Dieser theologische Zusammenhang wird völlig ausgeblendet und eine theologisch nicht existente, kausale Verbindung zu den spanischen Conquistadoren gezogen. Das ist auch eine Verleumdung.

Zum Gericht Gottes gehört eine der Schwere der Schuld angemessene Bestrafung, so daß das Böse vollkommen und exakt aufgewogen wird. Vor Gottes Gericht gibt es die Todesstrafe. Das ist eine Tatsache, die sich nie verändert hat.

Zum theologischen Zusammenhang gehört weiterhin, daß die Bibel ganz klar macht, daß Gott nicht will, daß jemand in Gottes Gericht zum Tod verurteilt wird, sondern will daß sich die Sünder vom Bösen abwenden und leben.
Das heißt also, daß Gott keine Freude am Bestrafen hat, sondern stattdessen in der ganzen Bibel unablässig zur Umkehr aufruft und auch sein eigenes Herz offenbart, wenn er als letzten Weg selber unsere Schuld am Kreuz sühnt.

Das tatsächliche Verbrechen geschieht daher auf dieser Internetseite, wo mittels Verleumdung verhindert werden soll, daß Menschen einen Spiegel vorgehalten bekommen und ihre eigene Bosheit erkennen können und Gottes Liebe und Gnade in Jesus Christus erkennen können, was schon Millionen von Menschenleben herrlich gemacht hat.


----------



## ElNonsk (27. Oktober 2007)

Bitte habt noch eine Woche Geduld, dann müsste ich wieder Zeit haben um hier zu posten (das Studium hat ganz schön angezogen - hätte ich nicht gedacht *gg*).

EDIT: Noch 2 bis 3 Tage, dann müsste ich es haben (verdammter Gauß *gg*).


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2007)

Julkorn am 02.09.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ..................................Das tatsächliche Verbrechen geschieht daher auf dieser Internetseite, wo mittels Verleumdung verhindert werden soll, daß Menschen einen Spiegel vorgehalten bekommen ..................



Wer glaubst du zu sein, daß du dir anmaßen darfst, zu entscheiden was, wodurch und wie ein Verbrechen an Gott ist?
Bist *du* Gott, daß du dich hier als Richter zu erheben wagst?

Halte dir selbst den Spiegel vor und frage dich zu was du dich hier versteigst - als Unmündiger vor Gott anderen Unmündigen vor Gott den Weg ihrer Erkenntnis vorzuschreiben!

Lästere ihn nicht!

Edit: 



Spoiler



*grml* bin ich wieder auf das "Propagandatool" reingefallen.....


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

aph am 06.07.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 05.07.2007 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Untersuchen wir mal die „eklatanten Unterschiede“:
Aus: Die Bibel. Einheitsübersetzung der Heiligen Schrift. Altes und Neues Testament. Pattloch Verlag. 1987. ISBN 3 557 06022 5. (ist zwar schon etwas alt, aber für die Diskussion sollte es reichen; P.S.: Zurzeit wird wieder an einer neuen Einheitsübersetzung gearbeitet.) Ich habe mir vorbehalten, die Kommentare zu den einzelnen Versen nicht einzubauen, da das den Text, gerade im Forum, nur unleserlich machen würde. Wenn es aber unbedingt erwünscht ist, kann ich sie ja noch hinzufügen. Fehler (beim Abschreiben) gehen allein auf mein Konto 
1.)	Das Evangelium nach Matthäus:
Der Tod Jesu: 27, 45-56
Von der sechsten bis zu neunten Stunde herrschte eine Finsternis im ganzen Land. Um die neunte Stunde rief Jesus laut: Eli, Eli, lema sabachtani?, das heißt: Mein Gott, mein Gott, warum hast du mich verlassen? Einige von denen, die dabeistanden und es hörten, sagten: Er ruft nach Elija. Sogleich lief einer von ihnen hin, tauchte einen Schwamm in Essig, steckte ihn auf einen Stock und gab Jesus zu trinken. Die anderen aber sagten: Lass doch, wir wollen sehen, ob Elija kommt und ihm hilft. Jesus aber schrie noch einmal laut auf. Dann hauchte er den Geist aus.
Das riss der Vorhang im Tempel von oben bis unten entzwei. Die Erde bebte, und die Felsen spalteten sich. Die Gräber öffneten sich, und die Leiber vieler Heiligen, die entschlafen waren, wurden auferweckt. Nach der Auferstehung Jesu verließen sie ihre Gräber, kamen in die Heilige Stadt und erschienen vielen.
Als der Hauptmann und die Männer, die mit ihm zusammen Jesus bewachten, das Erdbeben bemerkten und sahen, was geschah, erschraken sie sehr und sagten: Wahrhaftig, das war Gottes Sohn!
Auch viele Frauen waren dort und sahen von weitem zu; sie waren Jesus seit der Zeit in Galiläa nachgefolgt und hatten ihm gedient. Zu ihnen gehörten Maria aus Magdala, Maria, die Mutter des Jakobus und des Josef, und die Mutter der Söhne des Zebedäus.
Das Begräbnis Jesu: 27,57-61
Gegen Abend kam ein reicher Mann aus Arimathäa namens Josef; auch er war ein Jünger Jesu. Er ging zu Pilatus und bat um den Leichnam Jesu. Da befahl Pilatus, ihm den Leichnam zu überlassen. Josef nahm ihn und hüllte ihn in ein reines Leinentuch. Dann legte er ihn in ein neues Grab, das er für sich selbst in einen Felsen hatte hauen lassen. Er wälzte einen großen Stein vor den Eingang des Grabes und ging weg. Auch Maria aus Magdala und die andere Maria waren dort; sie saßen dem Grab gegenüber.
Die Bewachung des Grabes: 27,62-66
Am nächsten Tag gingen die Hohepriester und die Pharisäer gemeinsam zu Pilatus; es war der Tag nach dem Rüsttag. Sie sagten: Herr, es fiel uns ein, dass dieser Betrüger, als er noch lebte, behauptet hat: Ich werde nach drei Tagen auferstehen. Gib also den Befehl, dass das Grab bis zum dritten Tag sicher bewacht wird. Sonst könnten seine Jünger kommen, ihn stehlen und dem Volk sagen: Er ist von den Toten auferstanden. Und dieser Betrug wäre noch schlimmer als alles zuvor. Pilatus antwortete ihnen: Ihr sollt eine Wache haben. Geht und sichert das Grab, so gut ihr könnt. Darauf gingen sie, um das Grab zu sichern. Sie versiegelten den Eingang und ließen die Wache dort.
Die Botschaft des Engels am leeren Grab: 28,1-8
Nach dem Sabbat kamen in der Morgendämmerung des ersten Tages der Woche Maria aus Magdala und die andere Maria, um nach dem Grab zu sehen. Plötzlich entstand ein gewaltiges Erdbeben; denn ein Engel des Herrn kam vom Himmel herab, trat an das Grab, wälzte den Stein weg und setzte sich darauf. Seine Gestalt leuchtete wie ein Blitz, und sein Gewand war weiß wie Schnee. Die Wächter begannen vor Angst zu zittern und fielen wie tot zu Boden. Der Engel aber sagte zu den Frauen: Fürchtet euch nicht! Ich weiß, ihr sucht Jesus, den Gekreuzigten. Er ist nicht hier; denn er ist auferstanden, wie er gesagt hat. Kommt her und seht euch die Stelle an, wo er lag. Dann geht schnell zu seinen Jüngern und sagt ihnen: Er ist von den Toten auferstanden. Er geht euch voraus nach Galiläa, dort werdet ihr ihn sehen. Ich habe es euch gesagt. Sogleich verließen sie das Grab und eilten voll Furcht und großer Freude zu seinen Jüngern, um ihnen die Botschaft zu verkünden.
Die Erscheinung Jesu vor den Frauen: 28,9-10
Plötzlich kam ihnen Jesus entgegen und sagte: Seid gegrüßt! Sie gingen auf ihn zu, warfen sich vor ihm nieder und umfassten seine Füße. Da sagte Jesus zu ihnen: Fürchtet euch nicht! Geht und sagt meinen Brüdern, sie sollen nach Galiläa gehen, und dort werden sie mich sehen.
Der Betrug der Hohenpriester: 28,11-15
Noch während die Frauen unterwegs waren, kamen einige von den Wächtern in die Stadt und berichteten den Hohenpriestern alles, was geschehen war. Diese fassten gemeinsam mit den Ältesten den Beschluss, die Soldaten zu bestechen. Sie gaben ihnen viel Geld und sagten: Erzählt den Leuten: Seine Jünger sind bei Nacht gekommen und haben ihn gestohlen, während wir schliefen. Falls der Statthalter davon hört, werden wir ihn beschwichtigen und dafür sorgen, dass ihr nichts zu befürchten habt. Die Soldaten nahmen das Geld und machten alles so, wie man es ihnen gesagt hatte. So kommt es, dass dieses Gerücht bei den Juden bis heute verbreitet ist.
Der Auftrag des Auferstandenen: 28,16-20
Die elf Jünger gingen nach Galiläa auf den Berg, den Jesus ihnen genannt hatte. Und als sie Jesus sahen, fielen sie vor ihm nieder. Einige aber hatten Zweifel. Da trat Jesus auf sie zu und sagte zu ihnen: Mir ist alle Macht gegeben im Himmel und auf der Erde. Darum geht zu allen Völkern, und macht alle Menschen zu meinen Jüngern; tauft sie auf den Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes und des Heiligen Geistes, und lehrt sie, alles zu befolgen, was ich euch geboten habe. Seid gewiss: Ich bin bei euch alle Tage bis zum Ende der Welt.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

2.)	Das Evangelium nach Markus:
Der Tod Jesu: 15,33-41
Als die sechste Stunde kam, brach über das ganze Land eine Finsternis herein. Sie dauerte bis zu neunten Stunde. Und in der neunten Stunde rief Jesus mit lauter Stimme: Eloi, Eloi, lema sabachtani?, das heißt übersetzt: Mein Gott mein Gott, warum hast du mich verlassen? Einige von denen, die dabeistanden und es hörten, sagten: Hört, er ruft nach Elija! Einer lief hin, tauchte einen Schwamm in Essig, steckte ihn auf einen Stock und gab Jesus zu trinken. Dabei sagte er: Lasst uns doch sehen, ob Elija kommt und ihn herabnimmt. Jesus aber schrie laut auf. Dann hauchte er den Geist aus.
Da riss der Vorhang im Tempel von oben bis unten entzwei.
Als der Hauptmann, der Jesus gegenüberstand, ihn auf dieser Weise sterben sah, sagte er: Wahrhaftig, dieser Mensch war Gottes Sohn.
Auch einige Frauen sahen von weitem zu, darunter Maria aus Magdala, Maria, die Mutter von Jakobus dem Kleinen und Joses, sowie Salome; sie waren Jesus schon in Galiläa nachgefolgt und hatten ihm gedient. Noch viele andere Frauen waren dabei, die mit ihm nach Jerusalem hinaufgezogen waren.
Das Begräbnis Jesu: 15,42-47
Da es Rüsttag war, der Tag vor dem Sabbat, und es schon Abend wurde, ging Josef von Arimathäa, ein vornehmer Ratsherr, der auch auf das Reich Gottes wartete, zu Pilatus und wagte es, um den Leichnam Jesu zu bitten. Pilatus war überrascht, als er hörte, dass Jesus schon tot sei. Er ließ den Hauptmann kommen und fragte ihn, ob Jesus bereits gestorben sei. Als der Hauptmann ihm das bestätigte, überließ er Josef den Leichnam. Josef kaufte ein Leinentuch, nahm Jesus vom Kreuz, wickelte ihn in das Tuch und legte ihn in ein Grab, das in einen Felsen gehauen war. Dann wälzte er einen Stein vor den Eingang des Grabes. Maria aus Magdala aber und Maria, die Mutter des Joses, beobachteten, wohin der Leichnam gelegt wurde.
Die Botschaft des Engels im leeren Grab: 16,1-8
Als der Sabbat vorüber war, kauften Maria aus Magdala, Maria, die Mutter des Jakobus, und Salome wohlriechende Öle, um damit zum Grab zu gehen und Jesus zu salben. Am ersten Tag der Woche kamen sie in aller Frühe zum Grab, als eben die Sonne aufging. Sie sagten zueinander: Wer könnte uns den Stein vom Eingang des Grabes wegwälzen? Doch als sie hinblickten, sahen sie, dass der Stein schon weggewälzt war; er war sehr groß. Sie gingen in das Grab hinein und sahen auf der rechten Seite einen jungen Mann sitzen, der mit einem weißen Gewand bekleidet war; da erschraken sie sehr. Er aber sagte zu ihnen: Erschreckt nicht! Ihr sucht Jesus von Nazaret, den Gekreuzigten. Er ist auferstanden; er ist nicht hier. Seht da ist die Stelle, wo man ihn hingelegt hatte. Nun aber geht und sagt seinen Jüngern, vor allem Petrus: Er geht euch voraus nach Galiläa; dort werdet ihr ihn sehen, wie er es euch gesagt hat. Da verließen sie das Grab und flohen; denn Schrecken und Entsetzen hatte sie gepackt. Und sie sagten niemand etwas davon; denn sie fürchteten sich.
Die Erscheinung des Auferstandenen: 16,9-20
Als Jesus am frühen Morgen des ersten Wochentages auferstanden war, erschien er zuerst Maria aus Magdala, aus der er sieben Dämonen ausgetrieben hatte. Sie ging und berichtete es denen, die mit ihm zusammengewesen waren und die nun klagten und weinten. Als sie hörten, er lebe und sei von ihr gesehen worden, glaubten sie es nicht. Darauf erschien er in einer anderen Gestalt zweien von ihnen, als sie unterwegs waren und aufs Land gehen wollten. Auch sie gingen und berichteten es den anderen, und auch ihnen glaubte man nicht. Später erschien Jesus auch den Elf, als sie bei Tisch waren; er tadelte ihren Unglauben und ihre Verstocktheit, weil sie denen nicht glaubten, die ihn nach seiner Auferstehung gesehen hatten. Dann sagte er zu ihnen: Geht hinaus in die ganze Welt, und verkündet das Evangelium allen Geschöpfen! Wer glaubt und sich taufen lässt, wird gerettet; wer aber nicht glaubt, wird verdammt werden. Und durch die, die zum Glauben gekommen sind, werden folgende Zeichen geschehen: In meinem Namen werden sie Dämonen austreiben; sie werden in neuen Sprachen reden; wenn sie Schlangen anfassen oder tödliches Gift trinken, wird es ihnen nicht schaden; und die Kranken, denen sie die Hände auflegen, werden gesund werden.
Nachdem Jesus, der Herr, dies zu ihnen gesagt hatte, wurde er in den Himmel aufgenommen und setzte sich zur Rechten Gottes. Sie aber zogen aus und predigten überall. Der Herr stand ihnen bei und bekräftigte die Verkündigung durch die Zeichen, die er geschehen ließ.

Hier mache ich mal eine Ausnahme und füge den Kommentar zu „Die Erscheinung des Auferstandenen“ ein, da ich ihn für relevant für diese Diskussion halte:
16,9-20 Dieser Abschnitt findet sich nicht bei den ältesten Textzeugen. Er ist eine im 2. Jahrhundert entstandene Zusammenfassung der in anderen Evangelien stehenden Berichte über die Erscheinungen und Anweisungen des Auferstandenen; er gehört also inhaltlich zur Evangelienüberlieferung.
In einer altlateinischen Handschrift findet sich statt dessen folgende Ergänzung: Und sie berichteten alles, was ihnen aufgetragen worden war, dem Kreis um Petrus. Danach sandte Jesus selbst durch sie vom Osten bis in den Westen die heilige und unvergängliche Botschaft vom ewigen Heil. Amen.
Bei einigen Textzeugen finden sich auch beide Zusätze.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

3.)	Das Evangelium nach Lukas
Der Tod Jesu: 23,44-49
Es war etwa um die sechste Stunde, als eine Finsternis über das ganze Land hereinbrach. Sie dauerte bis zur neunten Stunde. Die Sonne verdunkelte sich. Der Vorhang im Tempel riss mitten entzwei, und Jesus rief laut: Vater, in deine Hände lege ich meinen Geist. Nach diesen Worten hauchte er den Geist aus.
Als der Hauptmann sah, was geschehen war, pries er Gott und sagte: Das war wirklich ein gerechter Mensch. Und alle, die zu diesem Schauspiel herbeigeströmt waren und sahen, was sich ereignet hatte, schlugen sich an die Brust und gingen betroffen weg.
Alle seine Bekannten aber standen in einiger Entfernung (vom Kreuz), auch die Frauen, die ihm seit der Zeit in Galiläa nachgefolgt waren und die alles mit ansahen.
Das Begräbnis Jesu: 23,50-56
Damals gehörte zu den Mitgliedern des Hohen Rates ein Mann namens Josef, der aus der jüdischen Stadt Arimathäa stammte. Er wartete auf das Reich Gottes und hatte dem, was die anderen beschlossen und taten, nicht zugestimmt, weil er gut und gerecht war. Er ging zu Pilatus und bat um den Leichnam Jesu. Und er nahm ihn vom Kreuz, hüllte ihn in ein Leichentuch und legte ihn in ein Felsengrab, in dem noch niemand bestattet worden war. Das war am Rüsttag, kurz bevor der Sabbat anbrach. Die Frauen, die mit Jesus aus Galiläa gekommen waren, gaben ihm das Geleit und sahen zu, wie der Leichnam in das Grab gelegt wurde. Dann kehrten sie heim und bereiteten wohlriechende Öle und Salben zu. Am Sabbat aber hielten sie die vom Gesetz vorgeschrieben Ruhe ein.
Die Botschaft der Engel im leeren Grab: 24,1-12
Am ersten Tag der Woche gingen die Frauen mit den wohlriechenden Salben, die sie zubereitet hatten, in aller Frühe zum Grab. Da sahen sie, dass der Stein vom Grab weggewälzt war; sie gingen hinein, aber den Leichnam Jesu, des Herrn, fanden sie nicht. Während sie ratlos dastanden, traten zwei Männer in leuchtenden Gewändern zu ihnen. Die Frauen erschraken und blickten zu Boden. Die Männer aber sagten zu ihnen: Was sucht ihr den Lebenden bei den Toten? Er ist nicht hier, sondern er ist auferstanden. Erinnert euch an das, was er euch gesagt hat, als er noch in Galiläa war. Der Menschensohn muss den Sündern ausgeliefert und gekreuzigt werden und am dritten Tag auferstehen. Da erinnerten sie sich an seine Worte. Und sie kehrten vom Grab in die Stadt zurück und berichteten alles den Elf und den anderen Jüngern.
Es waren Maria Magdalene, Johanna und Maria, die Mutter des Jakobus; auch die übrigen Frauen, die bei ihnen waren, erzählten es den Aposteln. Doch die Apostel hielten das alles für Geschwätz und glaubten ihnen nicht. Petrus aber stand auf und lief zum Grab. Er beugte sich vor, sah aber nur die Leichenbinden (dort liegen). Dann ging er nach Hause, voll Verwunderung über das, was geschehen war.
Die Begegnung mit dem Auferstandenen auf dem Weg nach Emmaus: 24,13-35
Am gleichen Tag waren zwei von den Jüngern auf dem Weg in ein Dorf namens Emmaus, das sechzig Stadien von Jerusalem entfernt ist. Sie sprachen miteinander über all das, was sich ereignet hatte. Während sie redeten und ihre Gedanken austauschten, kam Jesus hinzu und ging mit ihnen. Doch sie waren wie mit Blindheit geschlagen, so dass sie ihn nicht erkannten. Er fragte sie: Was sind das für Dinge, über die ihr auf eurem Weg miteinander redet? Da blieben sie traurig stehen, und der eine von ihnen – er hieß Kleopas – antwortete ihm: Bist du so fremd in Jerusalem, dass du als einziger nicht weißt, was in diesen Tagen dort geschehen ist? Er fragte sie: Was denn? Sie antworteten ihm: Das mit Jesus aus Nazaret. Er war ein Prophet, mächtig in Wort und Tat vor Gott und dem ganzen Volk. Doch unsere Hohenpriester und Führer haben ihn zum Tod verurteilen und ans Kreuz schlagen lassen. Wir aber hatten gehofft, dass er der sei, der Israel erlösen werde. Und dazu ist heute schon der dritte Tag, seitdem das alles geschehen ist.
Aber nicht nur das: Auch einige Frauen aus unserem Kreis haben uns in große Aufregung versetzt. Sie waren in der Frühe beim Grab, fanden aber seinen Leichnam nicht. Als sie zurückkamen, erzählten sie, es seien ihnen Engel erschienen und hätten gesagt, er lebe. Einige von uns gingen dann zum Grab und fanden alles so, wie die Frauen gesagt hatten; ihn selbst aber sahen sie nicht.
Da sagte er zu ihnen: Begreift ihr denn nicht? Wie schwer fällt es euch, alles zu glauben, was die Propheten gesagt haben. Musste nicht der Messias all das erleiden, um so in seine Herrlichkeit zu gelangen? Und er legte ihnen dar, ausgehend von Mose und allen Propheten, was in der gesamten Schrift über ihn geschrieben steht. So erreichten sie das Dorf, zu dem sie unterwegs waren. Jesus tat, als wolle er weitergehen, aber sie drängten ihn und sagten: Bleib doch bei uns; denn es wird bald Abend, der Tag hat sich schon geneigt. Da ging er mit ihnen hinein, um bei ihnen zu bleiben. Und als er mit ihnen bei Tisch war, nahm er das Brot, sprach den Lobpreis, brach das Brot und gab es ihnen. Da gingen ihnen die Augen auf, und sie erkannten ihn; dann sahen sie ihn nicht mehr. Und sie sagten zueinander: Brannte uns nicht das Herz in der Brust, als er unterwegs mit uns redete und uns den Sinn der Schrift erschloss? Noch in derselben Stunde brachen sie auf und kehrten nach Jerusalem zurück, und sie fanden die Elf und die anderen Jünger versammelt. Diese sagten: Der Herr ist wirklich auferstanden und ist dem Simon erschienen. Da erzählten auch sie, was sie unterwegs erlebt und wie sie ihn erkannt hatten, als er das Brot brach.
Die Erscheinung des Auferstandenen in Jerusalem: 24,36-53
Während sie noch darüber redeten, trat er selbst in ihre Mitte und sagte zu ihnen: Friede sei mit euch! Sie erschraken und hatten große Angst, denn sie meinten, einen Geist zu sehen. Da sagte er zu ihnen: Was seid ihr so bestürzt? Warum lasst ihr in eurem Herzen solche Zweifel aufkommen? Seht meine Hände und meine Füße an: Ich bin es selbst. Fasst mich doch an, und begreift: Kein Geist hat Fleisch und Knochen, wie ihr es bei mir seht. Bei diesen Worten zeigte er ihnen seine Hände und Füße. Sie staunten, konnte es aber vor Freude immer noch nicht glauben. Da sagte er zu ihnen: Habt ihr etwas zu essen hier? Sie gaben ihm ein Stück gebratenen Fisch; er nahm es und aß es vor ihren Augen.
Dann sprach er zu ihnen: Das sind die Worte, die ich zu euch gesagt habe, als ich noch bei euch war: Alles muss in Erfüllung gehen, was im Gesetz des Mose, bei den Propheten und in den Psalmen über mich gesagt ist. Darauf öffnete er ihnen die Augen für das Verständnis der Schrift.
Er sagte zu ihnen: So steht es in der Schrift: Der Messias wird leiden und am dritten Tag von den Toten auferstehen, und in seinem Namen wird man allen Völkern, angefangen in Jerusalem, verkünden, sie sollen umkehren, damit ihre Sünden vergeben werden. Ihr seid Zeugen dafür. Und ich werde die Gabe, die mein Vater verheißen hat, zu euch herabsenden. Bleibt in der Stadt, bis ihr mit der Kraft aus der Höhe erfüllt werdet.
Dann führte er sie hinaus in die Nähe von Betanien. Dort erhob er seine Hände und segnete sie.
Und während er sie segnete, verließ er sie und wurde zum Himmel emporgehoben; sie aber fielen vor ihm nieder. Dann kehrten sie in großer Freude nach Jerusalem zurück. Und sie waren immer im Tempel und priesen Gott.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

4.)	Das Evangelium nach Johannes
Die Hinrichtung Jesu: 19,16b-30
Sie übernahmen Jesus. Er trug sein Kreuz und ging hinaus zur sogenannten Schädelhöhe, die auf hebräisch Golgota heißt. Dort kreuzigten sie ihn und mit ihm zwei andere, auf jeder Seite einen, in der Mitte Jesus. Pilatus ließ auch ein Schild anfertigen und oben am Kreuz befestigen; die Inschrift lautete: Jesus von Nazaret, der König der Juden. Dieses Schild lasen viele Juden, weil der Platz, wo Jesus gekreuzigt wurde, nahe bei der Stadt lag. Die Inschrift war hebräisch, lateinisch und griechisch abgefasst. Die Hohenpriester der Juden sagten zu Pilatus: Schreib nicht: Der König der Juden, sondern dass er gesagt hat: Ich bin der König der Juden. Pilatus antwortete. Was ich geschrieben habe, habe ich geschrieben.
Nachdem die Soldaten Jesus ans Kreuz geschlagen hatten, nahmen sie seine Kleider und machten vier Teile daraus, für jeden Soldaten einen. Sie nahmen auch sein Untergewand, das von oben her ganz durchgewebt und ohne Naht war. Sie sagten zueinander: Wir wollen es nicht zerteilen, sondern darum losen, wem es gehören soll. So sollte sich das Schriftwort erfüllen: Sie verteilten meine Kleider unter sich und warfen das Los um mein Gewand. Dies führten die Soldaten aus.
Bei dem Kreuz Jesu standen seine Mutter und die Schwester seiner Mutter, Maria, die Frau des Klopas, und Maria von Magdala. Als Jesus seine Mutter sah und bei ihr den Jünger, den er liebte, sagte er zu seiner Mutter: Frau, siehe, dein Sohn! Dann sagte er zu dem Jünger: Siehe, deine Mutter! Und von jener Stunde an nahm sie der Jünger zu sich.
Danach, als Jesus wusste, dass nun alles vollbracht war, sagte er, damit sich die Schrift erfüllte: Mich dürstet. Ein Gefäß mit Essig stand da. Sie steckten einen Schwamm mit Essig auf einen Ysopzweig und hielten ihn an seinen Mund. Als Jesus von dem Essig genommen hatte, sprach er: Es ist vollbracht! Und er neigte das Haupt und gab seinen Geist auf.
Die Bestattung des Leichnams: 19,31-42
Weil Rüsttag war und die Körper während des Sabbats nicht am Kreuz bleiben sollten, baten die Juden Pilatus, man möge den Gekreuzigten die Beine zerschlagen und ihre Leichen dann abnehmen; denn dieser Sabbat war ein großer Feiertag.
Also kamen die Soldaten und zerschlugen dem ersten die Beine, dann dem anderen, der mit ihm gekreuzigt worden war. Als sie aber zu Jesus kamen und sahen, dass er schon tot war, zerschlugen sie ihm die Beine nicht, sondern einer der Soldaten stieß mit der Lanze in seine Seite, und sogleich floss Blut und Wasser heraus. Und der, der es gesehen hat, hat es bezeugt, und sein Zeugnis ist wahr. Und er weiß, dass er Wahres berichtet, damit auch ihr glaubt. Denn das ist geschehen, damit sich das Schriftwort erfüllte: Man soll an ihm kein Gebein zerbrechen. Und ein anderes Schriftwort sagt: Sie werden auf den blicken, den sie durchbohrt haben.
Josef aus Arimathäa war ein Jünger Jesu, aber aus Furcht vor den Juden nur heimlich. Er bat Pilatus, den Leichnam Jesu abnehmen zu dürfen, und Pilatus erlaubte es. Also kam er und nahm den Leichnam ab. Es kam auch Nikodemus, der früher einmal Jesus bei Nacht aufgesucht hatte. Er brachte eine Mischung aus Myrrhe und Aloe, etwa hundert Pfund. Sie nahmen den Leichnam Jesu und umwickelten ihn mit Leinenbinden, zusammen mit den wohlriechenden Salben, wie es beim jüdischen Begräbnis Sitte ist. An dem Ort, wo man ihn gekreuzigt hatte, war ein Garten, und in dem Garten war ein neues Grab, in dem noch niemand bestattet worden war. Wegen des Rüsttages der Juden und weil das Grab in der Nähe lag, setzten sie Jesus dort bei.
OSTERBERICHTE: 20,1-31
Die Entdeckung des leeren Grabes: 20,1-10
Am ersten Tag der Woche kam Maria von Magdala frühmorgens, als es noch dunkel war, zum Grab und sah, dass der Stein vom Grab weggenommen war. Da lief sie schnell zu Simon Petrus und dem Jünger, den Jesus liebte, und sagte zu ihnen: Man hat den Herrn aus dem Grab weggenommen, und wir wissen nicht, wohin man ihn gelegt hat. Da gingen Petrus und der andere Jünger hinaus und kamen zum Grab; sie liefen beide zusammen dorthin, aber weil der andere Jünger schneller war als Petrus, kam er als erster ans Grab. Er beugte sich vor und sah die Leinenbinden liegen, ging aber nicht hinein. Da kam auch Simon Petrus, der ihm gefolgt war, und ging in das Grab hinein. Er sah die Leinenbinden liegen und das Schweißtuch, das auf dem Kopf Jesu gelegen hatte; es lag aber nicht bei den Leinenbinden, sondern zusammengebunden daneben an einer besonderen Stelle. Da ging auch der andere Jünger, der zuerst an das Grab gekommen war, hinein; er sah und glaubte. Denn sie wussten noch nicht aus der Schrift, dass er von den Toten auferstehen musste. Dann kehrten die Jünger wieder nach Hause zurück.
Die Erscheinung Jesu vor Maria aus Magdala: 20,11-18
Maria aber stand draußen vor dem Grab und weinte. Während sie weinte, beugte sie sich in die Grabkammer hinein. Da sah sie zwei Engel in weißen Gewändern sitzen, den einen dort, wo der Kopf, den anderen dort, wo die Füße des Leichnams Jesu gelegen hatten. Die Engel sagten zu ihr: Frau, warum weinst du? Sie antwortete ihnen: Man hat meinen Herrn weggenommen, und ich weiß nicht, wohin man ihn gelegt hat. Als sie das gesagt hatte, wandte sie sich um und sah Jesus dastehen, wusste aber nicht, dass es Jesus war. Jesus sagte zu ihr: Frau, warum weinst du? Wen suchst du? Sie meinte, es sei der Gärtner, und sagte zu ihm: Herr, wenn du ihn weggebracht hast, sag mir, wohin du ihn gelegt hast. Dann will ich ihn holen. Jesus sagte zu ihr: Maria! Da wandte sie sich ihm zu und sagte auf hebräisch zu ihm: Rabbuni!, das heißt: Meister. Jesus sagte zu ihr: Halte mich nicht fest, denn ich bin noch nicht zum Vater hinaufgegangen. Geh aber zu meinen Brüdern, und sag ihnen: Ich gehe hinauf zu meinem Vater und zu eurem Vater, zu meinem Gott und zu eurem Gott. Maria von Magdala ging zu den Jüngern und verkündete ihnen: Ich habe den Herrn gesehen. Und sie richtete aus, was er ihr gesagt hatte.
Die Beauftragung der Jünger: 20,19-23
Am Abend dieses ersten Tages der Woche, als die Jünger aus Furcht vor den Juden die Türen verschlossen hatten, kam Jesus, trat in ihre Mitte und sagte zu ihnen: Friede sei mit euch! Nach diesen Worten zeigte er ihnen seine Hände und seine Seite. Da freuten sich die Jünger, dass sie den Herrn sahen. Jesus sagte noch einmal zu ihnen: Friede sei mit euch! Wie mich der Vater gesandt hat, so sende ich euch. Nachdem er das gesagt hatte, hauchte er sie an und sprach zu ihnen: Empfangt den Heiligen Geist! Wem ihr die Sünden vergebt, dem sind sie vergeben; wem ihr die Vergebung verweigert, dem ist sie verweigert.
Jesus und Thomas: 20,24-29
Thomas, genannt Didymus (Zwilling), einer der Zwölf, war nicht bei ihnen, als Jesus kam. Die anderen Jünger sagten zu ihm: Wir haben den Herrn gesehen. Er entgegnete ihnen: Wenn ich nicht die Male der Nägel ans seinen Händen sehe und wenn ich meinen Finger nicht in die Male der Nägel und meine Hand nicht in seine Seite lege, glaube ich nicht. Acht Tage darauf waren seine Jünger wieder versammelt, und Thomas war dabei. Die Türen waren verschlossen. Da kam Jesus, trat in ihre Mitte und sagte: Friede sei mit euch! Dann sagte er zu Thomas: Streck deinen Finger aus – hier sind meine Hände! Streck deine Hand aus und leg sie in meine Seite, und sei nicht ungläubig, sondern gläubig! Thomas antwortete ihm: Mein Herr und mein Gott! Jesus sagte zu ihm: Weil du mich gesehen hast, glaubst du.
Selig sind, die nicht sehen und doch glauben.
DER EPILOG: 20,30-31
Noch viele andere Zeichen, die in diesem Buch nicht aufgeschrieben sind, hat Jesus vor den Augen seiner Jünger getan. Diese aber sind aufgeschrieben, damit ihr glaubt, dass Jesus der Messias ist, der Sohn Gottes, und damit ihr durch den Glauben das Leben habt in seinem Namen.


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

NACHTRAG ZUM EVANGELIUM: 21,1-25
Die Erscheinung des Auferstandenen am See: 21,1-14
Danach offenbarte sich Jesus den Jüngern noch einmal. Es war am See von Tiberias, und er offenbarte sich in folgender Weise. Simon Petrus, Thomas, genannt Didymus (Zwilling), Natanael aus Kana in Galiläa, die Söhne des Zebedäus und zwei andere von seinen Jüngern waren zusammen. Simon Petrus sagte zu ihnen: Ich gehe fischen. Sie sagten zu ihm: Wir kommen auch mit. Sie gingen hinaus und stiegen in das Boot. Aber in dieser Nacht fingen sie nichts. Als es schon Morgen wurde, stand Jesus am Ufer. Doch die Jünger wussten nicht, dass es Jesus war. Jesus sagte zu ihnen: Meine Kinder, habt ihr nicht etwas zu essen? Sie antworteten ihm: Nein. Er aber sagte zu ihnen: Werft das Netz auf der rechten Seite des Bootes aus, und ihr werdet etwas fangen. Sie warfen das Netz aus, und konnten es nicht wieder einholen, so voller Fische war es. Da sagte der Jünger, den Jesus liebte, zu Petrus: Es ist der Herr! Als Simon Petrus hörte, dass es der Herr sei, gürtete er sich das Obergewand um, weil er nackt war, und sprang in den See. Dann kamen die anderen Jünger mit dem Boot – sie waren nämlich nicht weit vom Land entfernt, nur etwa zweihundert Ellen – und zogen das Netz mit den Fischen hinter sich her. Als sie an Land gingen, sahen sie am Boden ein Kohlenfeuer und darauf Fisch und Brot. Jesus sagte zu ihnen: Bringt von den Fischen, die ihr gerade gefangen habt. Da ging Simon Petrus und zog das Netz an Land. Es war mit hundertdreiundfünfzig großen Fischen gefüllt, und obwohl es so viele waren, zerriss das Netz nicht. Jesus sagte zu ihnen: Kommt her und esst! Keiner von den Jüngern wagte ihn zu fragen: Wer bist du? Denn sie wussten, dass es der Herr war. Jesus trat heran, nahm das Brot und gab es ihnen, ebenso den Fisch. Dies war schon das dritte Mal, dass Jesus sich den Jüngern offenbarte, seit er von den Toten auferstanden war.
Das Wort des Auferstandenen an Petrus:21,15-23
Als sie gegessen hatten, sagte Jesus zu Simon Petrus: Simon, Sohn des Johannes, liebst du mich mehr als diese? Er antwortete ihm: Ja, Herr, du weißt, dass ich dich liebe. Jesus sagte zu ihm: Weide meine Lämmer! Zum zweitenmal fragte er ihn: Simon, Sohn des Johannes, liebst du mich? Er antwortete ihm: Ja Herr, du weißt, dass ich dich liebe. Jesus sagte zu ihm: Weide meine Schafe! Zum drittenmal fragte er ihn: Simon, Sohn des Johannes, liebst du mich? Da wurde Petrus traurig, weil Jesus ihn zum drittenmal gefragt hatte: Hast du mich lieb? Er gab ihm zur Antwort: Herr, du weißt alles; du weißt, dass ich dich liebhabe. Jesus sagte zu ihm: Weide meine Schafe! Amen, amen, das sage ich dir: Als du noch jung warst, hast du dich selbst gegürtet und konntest gehen, wohin du wolltest. Wenn du aber alt geworden bist, wirst du deine Hände ausstrecken, und ein andrer wird dich gürten und dich führen, wohin du nicht willst. Das sagte Jesus, um anzudeuten, durch welchen Tod er Gott verherrlichen würde. Nach diesen Worten sagte er zu ihm: Folge mir nach!
Petrus wandte sich um und sah, wie der Jünger, den Jesus liebte, (diesem) folgte. Es war der Jünger, der sich bei jenem Mahl an die Brust Jesu gelehnt und ihn gefragt hatte: Herr, wer ist es, der dich verraten wird? Als Petrus diesen Jünger sah, fragte er Jesus: Herr, was wird denn mit ihm? Jesus antwortete ihm: Wenn ich will, dass er bis zu meinem Kommen bleibt, was geht das dich an? Du aber folge mir nach! Da verbreitete sich unter den Brüdern die Meinung: Jener Jünger stirbt nicht. Doch Jesus hatte zu Petrus nicht gesagt: Er stirbt nicht. Sondern: Wenn ich will, dass er bis zu meinem Kommen bleibt, was geht das dich an?
Schlussbemerkung der Herausgeber des Evangeliums: 21,24-25
Dieser Jünger ist es, der all das bezeugt und der es aufgeschrieben hat; und wir wissen, dass sein Zeugnis wahr ist. Es gibt aber noch vieles andere, was Jesus getan hat. Wenn man alles aufschreiben wollte, so könnte, wie ich glaube, die ganze Welt die Bücher nicht fassen, die man schreiben müsste.

Hier muss ich auch noch einmal eine Ausnahme machen und den Kommentar hinzufügen:
20,30f Ursprünglich Schlusswort des Johannesevangelium.
21,1-25 Das nachträglich hinzugefügte Kapitel stammt aus dem Schülerkreis des Evangelisten.

Ich weiß, man hätte es einfach aus dem I-net kopieren können, aber da müsste man zuerst immer die Website genauer unter die Lupe nehmen (und naja, ich hatte keine Lust zu einer genaueren Quellenanalyse   ).

So, wo sind denn nun die „eklatanten Unterschiede in der jeweiligen Beschreibung“? Bitte um Aufklärung! Die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Texten finden sich in winzigen Details (ok, das „winzige Details“ ist eine Wertung meinerseits, aber der wirst du doch hoffentlich zustimmen  – falls nicht, bitte erläutern). Meist sind es nur Erweiterungen.
Oder fallen die von dir genannten großen Unterschiede etwa in den Bereich, wie viele Engel an der Auferstehung beteiligt waren ? Könnten diese Unterschiede möglicherweise damit zu tun haben, dass es sich bei der Auferstehung um ein außergewöhnliches Ereignis handelte (es sei, denn so eine Auferstehung inkl. Engel ist für dich nichts Ungewöhnliches *gg*)? Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst: Die Unterschiede sind äußerst gering und bewegen sich auf Detailebene. Von „eklatanten Unterschieden“ sehe ich keine Spur. Selbst wenn du beispielsweise die Berichte zur Anzahl der Engel (die man z. B. auch phänomenologisch deuten könnte) als falsch abtust, nehme ich dir keinesfalls ab, dass du tatsächlich glaubst, dass ein Richter bei einem ähnlich gelegenen Fall, ausgehend von solchen Detail-Unterschieden (und ich betone nochmals Detail-Unterschiede!), das Geschehen an sich in Frage stellt. 
Und ich bleibe bei meiner Ansicht, dass Aussagen verschiedener Zeugen, die sich nur unwesentlich unterscheiden, nicht den Kern der Aussage verändern (in dem Fall aber braucht man nicht einmal so weit zurückgehen, da es hier wirklich nur um minimale Details geht – deshalb dachte ich auch, dass dein Beispiel nicht auf die Bibel respektive die Geschichte der Auferstehung gemünzt war).

Ich wage jetzt einfach mal zu behaupten (kann mich natürlich auch irren), dass du an dem Punkt mit deiner Argumentation nicht weiter kommen wirst. Da ist die Übereinstimmung einfach zu groß. Wenn du tatsächlich die Bibelaussagen verwerfen willst, gibt es einen viel bequemeren (wenn auch meiner Ansicht nach etwas „billigen“ – aber bitte, jedem das Seine) Weg: Es könnte ja sein, dass schon die frühe Kirche das Neue Testament (und von mir aus auch das Alte) gefälscht hat und so modifiziert hat, dass sie so viele Gläubige wie möglich unter ihre Herrschaft zwingen konnte. Bitte, schon wäre das „Problem“ gelöst. Die üblichen Verschwörungstheorien können in jede nur denkbare Richtung ausgebaut werden. Das ist genau der Grund, wieso ich sagte, dass es einen Vertrauensvorschuss für Zeugen geben müsse, da eben solche Verschwörungstheorien nicht oder nur äußerst schwer widerlegbar sind (und das gilt nicht nur für die Bibel, sondern für jedes andere in der Geschichte der Menschheit geschriebene Werk).
Wofür man sich entscheidet ist schließlich jedem seine eigene Sache.
Hui, wenn du mir da zustimmen würdest, da wären wir ja schneller als gedacht fertig (und dabei haben wir ja noch längst nicht alle „Gottesbeweise“ durch, geschweige denn die Theologie des 20. Jh. z. B. Rahner, usw.)


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

> > Worauf ich mit dem „indirekten Hinweis“ aber hinauswollte, war Folgendes: Die Bibel spricht mehrfach vom Tod und von der Auferstehung Jesu. Dazu wird unter anderem gesagt, dass:
> > - die Jünger nach Jesu Tod verunsichert waren
> > - sie nach seiner Auferstehung vom "Heiligen Geist" erfüllt waren -> Wiederaufleben des Glaubens
> >
> ...


Klar, es ist direkt maximal ein Indiz dafür, dass jmd. an die Auferstehung glaubte. Nur sehe ich eben auch einen schwachen „indirekten Hinweis“ (was ich ja schon mehrmals betont habe), auf die Richtigkeit der Bibelerzählung, da Tacitus’ Bericht nicht im Widerspruch zum Bibelbericht steht. Anhand eines Beispiels verdeutlicht: Mehrere Zeugen sprechen davon, dass dieses und jenes geschehen ist. Im nebenan liegenden Raum wird über etwas vollkommen anderes verhandelt, die Aussagen des dortigen Zeugen sind aber hörbar. Der spricht lange über Dinge, die mit dem „dieses und jenes“ - Fall nichts zu tun haben. Er erwähnt aber nebenbei einige Dinge, die auch beim „dieses und jenes“ - Fall erwähnt wurden. Insofern erfahren die Zeugenaussagen des „dieses und jenes“ – Falls doch eine leichte und schwache, aber doch vorhandene Unterstützung. Oder etwa nicht?

Von mir aus können wir aber die Diskussion um diesen „indirekten Hinweis“ auf sich beruhen lassen, da ich ihn ja selbst für eher schwach halte und somit eher als Zusatz sehen würde. Aber mir ist es egal, die Antworten werden schon zeigen, ob wir hier weitermachen oder nicht.



> > Was die zeitliche Übereinstimmung betrifft: Da hatte ich dir eigentlich schon geantwortet und darum gebeten, dass du mir, falls du meine Interpretation nicht teilst (was offensichtlich der Fall ist), eine textimmanenten oder textexternen Hinweis gibst, der eher dafür spricht, dass es keine zeitliche Übereinstimmung gibt.
> > Hier nochmals meine Argumente. Tacitus schreibt:
> > - für den "Augenblick" (praesens)
> > - und "unterdrückt" (repressa) -> der "Aberglaube" war also für einige Zeit zumindest aus öffentlicher Sicht verschwunden
> ...


Tacitus lebte von 55 bis ca. 115/117 n. Chr. Die Annales schrieb Tacitus um 115 bis 117 n. Chr. 
Die beiden Fragen müsstest du mir noch bitte kurz erläutern: 
Wie lange dauerten die jeweiligen Zeiträume an? 	-> welche Zeiträume? 
Wann genau wurde die Auferstehung wahrgenommen und wann verbreitete sich die Kunde wo? 	-> welche Quellen möchtest du dazu haben (Tacitus oder andere …)?



> > Inwiefern der Tod von Ehegatten „füreinander“ für die diskutierte Sache von Belang is, bleibt mir ebenfalls unverständlich (entschuldige wenn ich in der Beziehung ein bisschen schwer von Begriff wirke, aber ich möchte ganz genau und klar wissen, wo du die Verbindungen siehst).
> 
> 
> Das diente der Widerlegung der Behauptung, dass niemand für etwas sterben würde, wovon er genau weiß, dass es gelogen ist. Diese Behauptung wurde hier mehrfach aufgestellt und ist somit hoffentlich widerlegt.


Tja, aber der Fall ist nicht vergleichbar. Lügt beispielsweise eine Mutter um ihr Kind zu beschützen, wohl wissend dass sie sich damit dem Tod ausliefert, so zieht sie daraus – so hart das nun klingen mag – einen „Vorteil“. Sie glaubt sich damit zumindest der Hoffnung näher, ihr Kind beschützen zu können (ob das dann wirklich der Fall steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Mit anderen Worten: Die Mutter glaubt ihr Kind geschützt zu haben -> Sie hat also ihr Ziel (den Schutz des Kindes) erreicht, oder glaubt zumindest, dieses erreicht zu haben.
Ein Mensch aber, der für seinen „Glauben“ stirbt und sehr wohl weiß, dass dieser Glaube nur eine Lüge ist (und nicht etwa, weil es ihm jemand anderes gesagt hat, sondern weil er selbst diese Lüge in Umlauf gesetzt hat), erreicht keinerlei Ziel. Er erreicht kein metaphysisches Ziel, schließlich weiß er ja selbst, dass der von ihm propagierte Glauben keinerlei Wahrheitsgehalt besitzt. Insofern ist etwa das Argument, dass Christen bestimmte Handlungen nur deshalb machen würden, weil sie sich deshalb eine Belohnung im Himmelreich erwarten würden, hinfällig, da die betreffenden Personen in diesem Fall ja wüssten, das es weder Himmel noch Belohnung geben würde (ganz abgesehen davon dürfte dieses Argument auch auf jeden anderen Christen eigentlich nicht zutreffen, da Jesus selbst dieses „Do, ut des“ – Denken verurteilt hat – siehe dazu die Vorwürfe gegen die Pharisäer).
Das Erreichen von (persönlichen) weltlichen Zielen halte ich durch den Exitus für ausgeschlossen – immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Leutchen auch bei Verstand waren (ich hoffe du siehst das auch so ).
Ist mit nur so nebenbei eingefallen: Ah ja, man könnte natürlich spekulieren, dass die betreffenden Personen einer Sekte/philosophischen Richtung/Gemeinschaft/was auch immer angehörte, die den eigenen Tod für etwas Gutes hielt. Nur widerspricht das zum einen ihren eigenen Aussagen zum christlichen Glauben (der ja dann neben dieser Anschauung als Lüge –weshalb auch immer – vorgebracht werden sollte). Zum anderen ist das aber auch einfach nur Spekulation, da ja keine einzige Quellen von solchen Vorstellungen spricht. Ich könnte ja auch spekulieren, dass die Leute von Außerirdischen dazu gezwungen wurden, sich töten zu lassen, da sie ansonsten noch viel Schlimmeres erwartet hätte (was auch immer ?).
Dein letzter Satz stimmt natürlich, nur trifft er, wie gesagt, nicht das Problem.



> > Nein, es ging darum, warum die Menschen Galileo nicht glaubten. Es gab schon „hervorragende“ Wissenschaftler, die durch Galileos Fernrohr (das er ja eigentlich nicht selbst erfunden hatte) blickten und ihm trotzdem nicht glaubten. Z. B. wiesen sie darauf hin, dass dieses Fernrohr die menschliche Wahrnehmung verändere und insofern nur Trugbilder erzeuge. Wie sollte Galileo zeigen, dass das Gegenteil der Fall war (jaja, er hätte bessere Beziehung zur Nasa haben sollen *gg*). Deshalb gilt weiterhin:
> > Der Mensch glaubt eben nur das, was er glauben will, und er glaubt an das nicht, an das er nicht glauben will.
> 
> 
> Das kann ich so pauschal nicht stehen lassen. Die von dir aufgezählten Menschen hatten sicher gute Gründe, betriebsblind zu sein und mit Scheuklappen herumzulaufen.


Jopp, eben die, die ich genannt habe. Ob diese auch gut waren, ist eine andere Frage …


> Wenn mir aber zB jemand Beweise bringt, dann werde ich die auch annehmen. Ich bin da absolut offen.


Tja, ich bin eher der Ansicht, dass du, so wie ich auch (und jeder andere Mensch), eben doch stark a priori geprägt bist und deshalb von vornherein auf einer Position festsitzt. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass du so optimistisch bist … vielleicht (hoffentlich) hast du Recht und ich Unrecht (aber wie gesagt, ich bezweifle es).



> > > > Als Agnostiker müsstest du die Frage zu Gottes Existenz offen lassen. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein
> > >
> > >
> > > Da hast du hier aber irgendwas nicht mitbekommen. *g*
> ...


Du behauptest dauernd, dass du Agnostiker bist. Aber aus deiner Begründung für deinen Agnostizismus geht hervor, dass du eigentlich eine atheistische Position vertrittst.



> > Der lim x gegen Null der Funktion f(x) = x ist aber auch nur Null. Ok, ist nur Haarspalterei …
> 
> 
> Qualitativ ist in der Mathematik ein Unterschied gegeben zwischen einer Funktion, die stetig der Nullinie folgt, und einer, die gegen Null tendiert. Letzere zB umschließt einen festen Flächeninhalt.
> Inwiefern das auf unseren Vergleich anwendbar ist, ist fraglich. Geht es um die Tendenz? Tendenziell ist Gott nicht beweisbar.


Wie gesagt, nur Haarspalterei und Herumgescherze 


Entschuldigt, dass es mal wieder ewig gedauert hat, aber mein Studium frisst enorm viel Zeit (okok, ein bis zwei Partien CoH und SuM2 sind vielleicht auch ein bisschen Mitschuld – aber nur ein ganz klein wenig   ).


----------



## ElNonsk (18. November 2007)

P. S.: Wieder mal eine Frage an Meinereiner: Kant kritisiert ja an den Ontologischen/Teleologischen/Kosmologischen Gottesbeweisen, dass sie allesamt nur von der Vernunft aus auf Existenz schließen, ohne dabei empirisch voranzugehen (nagut, dem Kosmologischen wirft er ja mehr vor, dass er die Empirie mehr wie eine Leiter benutzt, die, am Ende angekommen, einfach weggeworfen wird).
Nun hätte ich eine Frage zu einer Vorgehensweise in der (Astro-)Physik. Hier wird nämlich oft (früher wurde das auch noch für einige der am weitesten entfernt liegenden Planeten in unserem Sonnensystem gemacht) beispielsweise die Existenz eines Planeten/Sterns postuliert, der nicht durch direkte physikalische Messungen zugänglich ist. Vielmehr schließt man beispielsweise aus aufgrund von Gravitationsbetrachtungen „umliegender“ Materie, dass sich in eben diesem oder jenen Punkt ein Planet/Stern befinden „muss“. Nun meine Frage dazu: Ist solch eine Vorangehensweise im strengen Sinne des kantschen Wissenschaftsbegriffs „Wissenschaft“ oder nicht (bzw. Metaphysik *gg*)?


----------



## Meinereiner (19. November 2007)

Whoa, das übersteigt man Kantwissen um einiges, da ich mich mit dem Herrn nicht sonderlich viel auseinandergesetzt habe (ich finde den alten Königsberger einfach unglaublich langweilig und ermüdend^^). Um aber mal ganz dreist das Eisler-Kantlexikon zu zitieren, welches wiederum Kant zitiert hat:

„'Eine Hypothese ist ein Fürwahrhalten des Urteiles von der Wahrheit eines Grundes um der Zulänglichkeit der Folgen willen, oder kürzer: das Fürwahrhalten einer Voraussetzung als Grund.' 'Alles Fürwahrhalten in Hypothesen gründet sich demnach darauf, daß die Voraussetzung, als Grund, hinreichend ist, andere Erkenntnisse, als Folgen, daraus zu erklären. Denn wir schließen hier von der Wahrheit der Folge auf die Wahrheit des Grundes.'“

„'Es gibt Wissenschaften, die keine Hypothesen erlauben, wie z. B. die Mathematik und Metaphysik. Aber in der Naturlehre sind sie nützlich und unentbehrlich,' Log. Einl. X (IV 94 f.).“

http://www.textlog.de/32405.html

Hypothesen sind in den Naturwissenschaften also erlaubt, was Kant aber mit Sicherheit ablehnen würde, ist, dass Existenzhypothesen zu Existenzbehauptungen erweitert werden, da Kant als einzigen Beleg für die Existenz eines Dinges bekanntlich nur die Erfahrung zulässt.


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Dezember 2007)

Meinereiner am 19.11.2007 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Whoa, das übersteigt man Kantwissen um einiges, da ich mich mit dem Herrn nicht sonderlich viel auseinandergesetzt habe (ich finde den alten Königsberger einfach unglaublich langweilig und ermüdend^^).


Kann ich verstehen, es ist der Schreibstil, stimmt's   



> Um aber mal ganz dreist das Eisler-Kantlexikon zu zitieren, welches wiederum Kant zitiert hat:
> 
> „'Eine Hypothese ist ein Fürwahrhalten des Urteiles von der Wahrheit eines Grundes um der Zulänglichkeit der Folgen willen, oder kürzer: das Fürwahrhalten einer Voraussetzung als Grund.' 'Alles Fürwahrhalten in Hypothesen gründet sich demnach darauf, daß die Voraussetzung, als Grund, hinreichend ist, andere Erkenntnisse, als Folgen, daraus zu erklären. Denn wir schließen hier von der Wahrheit der Folge auf die Wahrheit des Grundes.'“
> 
> ...


Ok danke, wollte nur das wissen


----------



## Meinereiner (3. Dezember 2007)

ElNonsk am 02.12.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 19.11.2007 01:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter anderem, ja, aber auch die ganzen sinnlosen Scheinprobleme, die er mit seinem Gerede vom Ding an sich motiviert hat, nehme ich ihm übel und wozu eine Maximenethik gut sein soll, habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden^^


----------



## ElNonsk (3. März 2008)

Auch wenn es gerade von meiner Seite etwas vermessen klingt    :
Darf ich das lange Schweigen so auffassen, dass auch meine Argumente akzeptiert werden?

Falls ja, muss ich, soweit ich micht richtig erinnere, noch die Gründe für die Plausibilität der Evolutionstheorie erläutern (und noch was habe ich versprochen, aber ich kann mich zurzeit leider nicht mehr erinnern   ). Ich denke, dass ich damit in zwei Wochen beginnen kann.

P. S.: Entschuldigt, dass es wieder so lange gedauert hat, aber der letzte Klausurenstress war enorm   

P. P. S.: Also ich kann jetzt definitiv bestätigen, dass Karl Popper außerhalb der Philosophie immer noch stark rezipiert wird. Sowohl bei Geographievorlesungen (besuche ich u. a. bei meinem Studium) als auch in Fachliteratur der Geographie (sowohl "Physische" als auch "Humangeographie") wird sein Kritischer Rationalismus noch als "state of the art" gesehen (Bsp.: "Geographie" von Radtke, Glaser, Gebhardt, Reuber aber auch in Büchern von Leser). Der Konstruktivismus ist aber auch schon angekommen.
Da ja aber Meinereiner erklärt hat, dass Popper in der Philosophie längst nur mehr Klassikercharakter hat, ist dies wohl ein Indiz dafür, dass der Austausch zwischen den einzelnen Wissenschaftsdisziplinen nicht so funktioniert, wie er sollte. @ Meinereiner: Könntest ja mal deinen Professoren nen Austausch mit anderen Fachdisziplinen vorschlagen, damit der Missstand so schnell wie möglich behoben wird


----------



## crackajack (3. März 2008)

ElNonsk am 03.03.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich das lange Schweigen so auffassen, dass auch meine Argumente akzeptiert werden?


Wenn es dich glücklich macht, von mir aus. *g*



> (und noch was habe ich versprochen, aber ich kann mich zurzeit leider nicht mehr erinnern   ).


öhm ja.....
Irgendwer muss sich nun wohl freiwillig melden um den Thread nochmal zu lesen! *g*



> P. S.: Entschuldigt, dass es wieder so lange gedauert hat, aber der letzte Klausurenstress war enorm


Immer die fleißigen Schüler die die Prioritäten richtig setzen. Frechheit sowas. *g*


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. März 2008)

ElNonsk am 03.03.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> .......................................................
> Darf ich das lange Schweigen so auffassen, dass auch meine Argumente akzeptiert werden?
> ...............................................



 
Argumente? Welche (deiner) Argumente? Wofür / Wogegen?

Du meinst jetzt sicherlich nicht die verglichenen Bibelzitate als Beleg für.....

Für was eigentlich? :-o 

Die "Wahrheit"? Wessen Wahrheit? Freien Willen? Schlüssigkeit? Subjektives Zeugnis?


----------



## ElNonsk (4. März 2008)

Wer den Thread kennt, weiß worums geht (siehe oben *gg*). Wer nicht: Da kann ich nur auf Folgendes verweisen: Read the thread   !

P. S.: Damit das nicht in den falschen Hals gerät. Das hat nix mit Schlaumeierei oder Ähnlichem zu tun. Aber wenn wir die Diskussion jetzt nochmal von Neuem aufrollen (was in dem Thread schon ein paar Mal geschehen ist *gg*), kriegen wir nochmal eine fette Ladung Posts zusammen, die man schon mehrmals in dem Thread gelesen hat und über die auch mehrmals diskutiert wurde. Und wir wollen doch auch mal an ein Ende kommen - Oder wie war das mit der Unendlichkeit   ?


----------



## Boesor (4. März 2008)

Argh, wieso musstest du dieses Fass wieder aufmachen???


----------



## ElNonsk (4. März 2008)

Falls du mich meinst: Ich muss noch ein Versprechen einlösen   
Ich erinnere mich noch recht genau, wie crackajack beinahe getobt hat, dass ich dauernd nur Versprechungen mache, aber nix davon einhalte


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. März 2008)

ElNonsk am 04.03.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich dauernd nur Versprechungen mache, aber nix davon einhalte



Naja, in die Richtung ging auch mein Kommentar. Nicht daß du die "Leiche" wieder ausgräbst, nur um sie zu fleddern... Gegen eine ordentliche "Obduktion" hingegen hat sicher niemand etwas.
 

Und meine Frage war durchaus berechtigt, denn mittlerweile wurden hier so viele Sach- und Themenbereiche angeschnitten, argumentative Nebelbomben gezündet und Realität mit Fiktion vermischt, daß es beim besten Willen schwer fällt zu wissen, welche deiner "Argumente" oder Argumente gemeint sind, denen man durch scheinbare Antwortverweigerung zugestimmt haben soll......
(das war auch nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## aph (6. März 2008)

Fanator-II-701 am 05.03.2008 06:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, in die Richtung ging auch mein Kommentar. Nicht daß du die "Leiche" wieder ausgräbst, nur um sie zu fleddern... Gegen eine ordentliche "Obduktion" hingegen hat sicher niemand etwas.



Fänd ich auch gut. Irgendwer müsste sich die Arbeit machen, ich weiß nämlich auch nicht mehr, wo wir waren.

Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich deine Argumente hinsichtlich des In-einen-Topf-Werfens sämtlicher Wissenschaften sowie der biblischen Überlieferung überzeugend gefunden hätte. Eventuell hab ich da mal zugestimmt, nur um zu sehen, was als nächstes käme (weil es nicht mehr voranging).


----------



## gamerschwein (8. April 2008)

Fanator-II-701 am 05.03.2008 06:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ElNonsk am 04.03.2008 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss nicht ob das hier schon Erwähnung fand, aber ich empfehle euch allen "Gotteswahn" von Richard Dawkins zu lesen. Dann wird diese Pseudodiskussion überflüssig


----------



## aph (15. April 2008)

gamerschwein am 08.04.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht ob das hier schon Erwähnung fand, aber ich empfehle euch allen "Gotteswahn" von Richard Dawkins zu lesen. Dann wird diese Pseudodiskussion überflüssig


Aha, sollen wir uns dann alle wieder melden, wenn wir damit fertig sind, oder lieferst du uns noch einen informativeren Beitrag? Vielleicht einen kleinen Abriss dessen, was du mit Hilfe dieses Buches vermitteln willst.


----------



## gamerschwein (15. April 2008)

aph am 15.04.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 08.04.2008 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na wenn du mich so lieb darum bittest geb ich dir eine kleine Zusammenfassung   




> Seit Ewigkeiten glaubt die Menschheit an ein höheres Wesen. Und huldigt damit einem gewaltigen Irrtum, sagt der Biologieprofessor Richard Dawkins. In seinem neuen Buch führt er den Beweis für seine These.
> 
> Das Buch beginnt ganz harmlos: "Stellen wir uns doch mal eine Welt vor, in der es keine Religion gibt - keine Selbstmordattentäter, keinen 11. September, keine Anschläge auf die Londoner U-Bahn, keine Kreuzzüge, keine Hexenverfolgung, keine Aufteilung Indiens, keinen Krieg zwischen Israelis und Palästinensern, kein Blutbad unter Serben/ Kroaten/Muslimen, keine Verfolgung von Juden als "Christusmörder", keine "Ehrenmorde", keine pomadigen Fernseh- Evangelisten im Glitzeranzug, die leichtgläubigen Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Stellen wir uns vor: keine Zerstörung antiker Statuen durch die Taliban, keine öffentlichen Enthauptungen von Ketzern, keine Prügel für das Verbrechen, zwei Zentimeter nackte Haut zu zeigen ..." Schon mit dem Vorwort seines jüngsten Werkes "Der Gotteswahn" treibt Richard Dawkins Fundamentalisten aller Religionen auf die Barrikaden. Der Biologieprofessor aus Oxford hat offenkundig Spaß an der Polemik. Sein 500- Seiten-Opus stand in Großbritannien, Kanada und den USA wochenlang an der Spitze der Bestsellerlisten. Vor 30 Jahren machte der junge Wissenschaftler mit dem Buch "Das egoistische Gen" zum ersten Mal Furore, als er Charles Darwins Theorie der Evolution auf die Spitze trieb: Danach hängt das Überleben einer Art ausschließlich vom Erbgut ab.



http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:Richard-Dawkins-Der-Gotteswahn/599473.html

Übrigens hätten 2 Sekunden Recherche bei http://www.gidf.de/ auch geholfen


----------



## aph (16. April 2008)

gamerschwein am 15.04.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du mich so lieb darum bittest geb ich dir eine kleine Zusammenfassung
> ...
> Übrigens hätten 2 Sekunden Recherche bei http://www.gidf.de/ auch geholfen


Aha, und in diesem Buch beweist er tatsächlich, dass es keinen Gott gibt? Kannst du uns auch seine "Beweisführung" zusammenfassen?


----------



## gamerschwein (18. April 2008)

aph am 16.04.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 15.04.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurz zusammengefasst:
Beweisen , dass Gott nicht existiert kann weder dieses Buch noch sonst jemand. Es geht einzig und allein um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Die Existenz dieses Universums , was kurz gesagt eine extreme Unwahrscheinlichkeit darstellt, durch einen allmächtigen , allwissenden Schöpfer zu erklären verlagert dieses Problem nur ,da dieser Schöpfer noch viel unwahrscheinlicher sein muss als das von ihm geschaffene Universum. Wenn ein Gläubiger sagt "Mit irgendetwas muss unsere Existenz angefangen haben und genauso das Universum geschaffen haben , deswegen glaube ich an einen Gott" warum akzeptiert er dann nicht einfach den Urknall? 
Desweiteren geht Dawkins auf die Unmengen an wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen ein , die darlegen , dass unser Universum wie wir es kennen, seit dem Urknall keine Eingriffe von aussen mehr erlebt hat. Wer jetzt an den Anfang einen Gott setzen will, der lese bitte den oberen Teil noch einmal.
Im Rest vom Buch zieht der Autor zugegebenermaßen über religiöse Institutionen her, was aber in den meisten Fällen gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## SCUX (18. April 2008)

gamerschwein am 18.04.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> Beweisen , dass Gott nicht existiert kann weder dieses Buch noch sonst jemand.


naja das stimmt ja nicht so ganz, bin zwar nicht wirklich Bibelfest, aber beruhen nicht wenige Geschichten/Gesetze/Grundlagen (die 3G´s  ) auf Begegnungen mit Gott   
was mir persönlich die Frage öffnet weshalb man in einer früheren Zeit heilig gesprochen wurde und man in der Regel 1-20 Bücher geschrieben hat, und heute direkt die Wendejacke verpasst bekommt  :-o 
habe mich schon mehrfach mit Bibelfesten Christen, mit Moslems, mit ZeugenJ. unterhalten...

ich denke der fehler besteht darin Gott eine Art feste Materie zuzusprechen (was halt nun mal mit der Schöpfergeschichte echt blöd dargestellt ist).
Gott nicht als "Jemand" sondern als "Etwas" zu sehen ist schon etwas verständlicher.
der Spruch Gott ist überall sagt es ja schon, es ist kein Ding, kein weißhaariger Mann, kein Macher......sondern ein Zustand, ein Glaube, eine Art eigener Geist.
Die Rahmenbedingungen (Bibel) wurden von sehr schlauen, fast schon unheimlich weisen Menschen geschrieben. Die Übersetzung war ein Anlass Sie neuzeitig zu "Reformieren".
und wenn man bedenkt das ein sehr großer Teil der Gläubigen die Bibel noch nie gelesen hat, oder nur ein geringen Teil und dennoch es als Leitbuch ansehen. Spricht das ja für die Macher   
wenn es keine Religionen gäbe, hätten sich die Menschen wohl schon längst gegenseitig aufgefressen (meine ich weniger ironisch wie es klingt).

Die Religionen haben  also eine Daseinsberechtigung, Sie sind Hüter, Notversorger, Halt_geber, Beschützer, Mahner, Erinnerer usw usw......

EDIT;: wurde aber nicht schon in anderen Threads geklärt das man etwas Beweisen muss, und nicht das man etwas nicht Beweisen muss?
also müsste man ja erst mal beweisen das es einen Gott gibt, bevor man Menschen dazu bewegen kann an etwas zu glauben. und nicht umgekehrt?!


----------



## Boesor (18. April 2008)

gamerschwein am 18.04.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht einzig und allein um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Die Existenz dieses Universums , was kurz gesagt eine extreme Unwahrscheinlichkeit darstellt, durch einen allmächtigen , allwissenden Schöpfer zu erklären verlagert dieses Problem nur ,da dieser Schöpfer noch viel unwahrscheinlicher sein muss als das von ihm geschaffene Universum. Wenn ein Gläubiger sagt "Mit irgendetwas muss unsere Existenz angefangen haben und genauso das Universum geschaffen haben , deswegen glaube ich an einen Gott" warum akzeptiert er dann nicht einfach den Urknall?
> Desweiteren geht Dawkins auf die Unmengen an wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen ein , die darlegen , dass unser Universum wie wir es kennen, seit dem Urknall keine Eingriffe von aussen mehr erlebt hat. Wer jetzt an den Anfang einen Gott setzen will, der lese bitte den oberen Teil noch einmal.



Phhh, mehr hat der Kerl nicht zu bieten?
Dann scheint es wirklich an der Polemik und seiner "scharfen" Sprache zu liegen, dass sich sein Buch so gut verkauft.
Ich bin Christ und studiere Theologie, habe aber damit überhaupt keine Probleme.
Warum sollte ich auch nicht an den Urknall "glauben", er widerlegt ja in keinster Weise die Möglichkeit des Ursprungs durch Gott.
Und das seit dem Urknall unser Universum keinen Eingriff von außen mehr erlebt hat entspricht ebenfalls der systematischen Theologie (Der Schöpfer kann in seine Schöpfung nicht mehr eingreifen)
ich nehme aber an bibeltreue Christen haben mit diesem Buch Probleme.


----------



## crackajack (18. April 2008)

SCUX am 18.04.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es keine Religionen gäbe, hätten sich die Menschen wohl schon längst gegenseitig aufgefressen


Ich glaube eher Religionen wurden erfunden, weil es in der Natur der Menschheit liegt sich nicht gegenseitig aufzufuttern und man Clubs für Gedanken und Lebensweisheiten brauchte.



> Die Religionen haben  also eine Daseinsberechtigung, Sie sind Hüter, Notversorger, Halt_geber, Beschützer, Mahner, Erinnerer usw usw......


Ohne Religion würde es das alles auch geben, nur hat es damit halt ein Dach bekommen.

Ich würde weder pos. Taten den Kirchen noch irgendwelche Gräuel, die in ihren Namen begangen wurden, den Kirchen anhängen. Ist alles immer nur menschliches Handeln.


----------



## TBrain (18. April 2008)

gamerschwein am 18.04.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Beweisen , dass Gott nicht existiert kann weder dieses Buch noch sonst jemand. Es geht einzig und allein um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Die Existenz dieses Universums , was kurz gesagt eine extreme Unwahrscheinlichkeit darstellt, durch einen allmächtigen , allwissenden Schöpfer zu erklären verlagert dieses Problem nur ,da dieser Schöpfer noch viel unwahrscheinlicher sein muss als das von ihm geschaffene Universum. Wenn ein Gläubiger sagt "Mit irgendetwas muss unsere Existenz angefangen haben und genauso das Universum geschaffen haben , deswegen glaube ich an einen Gott" warum akzeptiert er dann nicht einfach den Urknall?



Allerdings ist bereits der Gedankengang mit der extremen Unwahrscheinlichkeit des Universums, weshalb das nur durch Gott geschaffen worden sein kann, kein ernst zunehmendes Argument. Und dann soll der gleiche (falsche) Gedankengang nur für eine andere Erklärung richtig sein?

Ich finde das ja etwas billig, wenn das tatsächlich die Quintessenz des Buches sein sollte.

Der Denkfehler liegt nämlich da:

Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung bezieht sich immer auf die Zukunft. Man befindet sich bei diesem Argument aber im jetzt und versucht die Wahrscheinlichkeit an einem Punkt in der Vergangenheit zu berechnen dass alles genau so eintreten wird, wie es gerade eingetreten ist.

Was man da auch immer ausrechnet ist aber allerhöchsten eine nette Information, die man am Karneval in fröhlicher Runde erzählen kann. Ein Argument für oder gegen etwas ist das allerdings nicht.

Wenn ein Ereignis eingetreten ist, dann spielt es keine Rolle wie Wahrscheinlich das in der Vergangenheit war, entscheidend ist nur dass es eingetreten ist. Wenn man im Lotto gewinnt gibt man sicher auch nicht den Gewinn zurück weil einem einfällt das die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass genau diese Zahlen gezogen werden, vor der Ziehung viel zu gering und damit unmöglich war. Und schon gar nicht sagt das etwas über die Ursachen aus, die für das Zustandekommen dieses Ergebnisse verantwortlich waren. Im Lotto-Beispiel die Erklärung das jemand die Ziehung manipuliert hat vermutlich wahrscheinlicher als der (unwahrscheinliche) korrekte Ablauf.


----------



## aph (18. April 2008)

TBrain am 18.04.2008 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Ereignis eingetreten ist, dann spielt es keine Rolle wie Wahrscheinlich das in der Vergangenheit war ...



Diese Betrachtung gilt nur für Ereignisse, von denen wir WISSEN, dass sie eingetreten sind. Aber wir wissen weder ob es den Urknall gab noch, ob Gott damit das Universum geschaffen hat.

Wenn er hier von Wahrscheinlichkeiten spricht, dann meint er vermutlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einst entdeckt wird, was genau damals passiert ist.


----------



## eXitus64 (18. April 2008)

ich hab mal ein bisschen von dem thread gelesen und find es erschreckend, wie viele menschen in der modernen zeit (auch hier im forum) - wo man so ziemlich alles wissenschaftlich belegen kann - an einen gott glauben   

ich weiß nicht was menschen dazu bewegt die theorien mit/über gott zu akzeptieren.
falsche aufklärung? naivität?


----------



## Boesor (18. April 2008)

eXitus64 am 18.04.2008 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ein bisschen von dem thread gelesen und find es erschreckend, wie viele menschen in der modernen zeit (auch hier im forum) - wo man so ziemlich alles wissenschaftlich belegen kann - an einen gott glauben
> 
> ich weiß nicht was menschen dazu bewegt die theorien mit/über gott zu akzeptieren.
> falsche aufklärung? naivität?



Wie du schon sagst, so ziemlich alles kann man wissenschaftlich belegen, allerdings nicht die Frage nach dem "warum".
Manche Leute glauben in diesem Fall als Antwort eine höhere macht gefunden zu haben.
Finde ich jetzt nicht besonders naiv oder gar merkwürdig.
Vor allem solange es keine bessere/einleuchtendere/wahrscheinlichere Erklärung gibt.
Und ob es diese bessere Erklärung gibt muss jeder selbst wissen, für den einen ist es Zufall für den anderen Gott, man sollte beides akzeptieren.


----------



## eXitus64 (18. April 2008)

Boesor am 18.04.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du schon sagst, so ziemlich alles kann man wissenschaftlich belegen, allerdings nicht die Frage nach dem "warum".
> Manche Leute glauben in diesem Fall als Antwort eine höhere macht gefunden zu haben.
> Finde ich jetzt nicht besonders naiv oder gar merkwürdig.
> *Vor allem solange es keine bessere/einleuchtendere/wahrscheinlichere Erklärung gibt.*



einfacher kann man es sich nicht machen oder? *g*
alles wird früher oder später wissenschaftlich widerlegt werden.....



> Und ob es diese bessere Erklärung gibt muss jeder selbst wissen, für den einen ist es Zufall für den anderen Gott, man sollte beides akzeptieren.



stimmt


----------



## Damaskus (18. April 2008)

eXitus64 am 18.04.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> alles wird früher oder später wissenschaftlich widerlegt werden.....



Bei Sinnfragen dürfte die Wissenschaft aber Probleme haben.


----------



## SCUX (18. April 2008)

Damaskus am 18.04.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 18.04.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber ist es nicht genau das was so unglaublich ist....
niemand, der heute Lebenden, hat auch nur ansatzweise ein Beweis auf irgendeine Existenz von Gott oder ähnlich...aber glauben tun alle kräftig weiter daran  :-o 
alles was sich auf Gott oder ähnlichen stüzt ist Jahrhunderte, oder eher gesagt Jahrtausende her......alles was heute passiert wie zb Erscheinungen, Begegnungen oder irgendetwas in diesem Bezug wird sofort als verrückt oder nicht richtig dargestellt.....man stelle sich einen alten Herrn vor aus einem kleinen Dorf, er steht morgens auf und ruft in die Welt _"ER hat zu mir gesprochen, wir sollen dieses und jenes machen_..."
klasse, noch am selben Tag wird er wohl mit Blaulicht abgeholt und darf erst mal ein paar PharmaHämmer schlucken     
*und niemanden macht das nachdenklich   *  

ich denke Gottgläubige kann man heute in zwei Gruppen unterteilen,
die einen Glauben an Adam und Eva mit allem drumm und drann.
Die anderen versuchen nach einer sinnvollen revolutionierten Religion zu leben um Ihren Leben einen Leitfaden oder Sinn (oder Beides) zu geben......

um das wichtiger Zweitere zu schützen/behalten wird das Erstere nicht zur Frage gestellt......

damit ist auch jegliche Diskussion unsinnig, und das ist sogar auch gerechtfertigt


----------



## ElNonsk (24. April 2008)

@ aph:

Entschuldige, dass es wieder mal länger dauert, aber die verdammten Meteorologen sitzen mir im Rücken ...    (hab halt mal wieder viel zu tun)
Werde mich so schnell wie es geht wieder melden.

P. S.: Für alle Leutchen, die gern mehr über "Gottesbeweise & Co" wissen möchten: Bitte lest den Thread (ausgenommen ihr seid Fundamentaltheologen oder Philosophen, dann wird euch das hier wahrscheinlich eher weniger interessieren *gg*). Viele der Postings, die hier in letzter Zeit geschrieben wurden, sind in dem Thread schon lange durchgekaut worden (Grenzen der Wissenschaft usw.)!


----------

